# Το νήμα για την παιδεία



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

*Μπαμπινιωτιστάν*

Ο Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης είναι ομότιμος καθηγητής της γλωσσολογίας και πρώην πρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, πρόεδρος του Ελληνικού Ιδρύματος Πολιτισμού, πρόεδρος της Φιλεκπαιδευτικής Εταιρείας, πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής της Βουλής των Εφήβων, πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής για τον Εθνικό Διάλογο στην Παιδεία, πρόεδρος, πρόεδρος.... 

Τώρα 

Με απόφαση του υπ. Παιδείας και ύστερα από εισήγηση του Παν. Αθήνας ιδρύεται στο Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης *Εργαστήριο Εφαρμοσμένης Γλωσσολογίας και Διδακτικής της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας «Γεώργιος Μπαμπινιώτης», *το οποίο θα καλύπτει διδακτικές και ερευνητικές ανάγκες στο γνωστικό αντικείμενο της Εφαρμοσμένης Γλωσσολογίας και Διδακτικής της Νέας Ελληνικής Γλώσσας.
Esos
Νομίζω είναι σαφές, όπως αναγνωρίζουν όλοι, και κυρίως ο Πρόεδρος, ότι νοσεί σοβαρά η ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Στα αίτια μάλλον διαφωνούμε.
Ζήτημα Παιδείας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Εμείς τον τιμούμε οσο ζει και δίνουμε το όνομά του σε δρόμους γεφύρια και ινστιτούτα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 25, 2009)

Γιατί να φτιαχτεί νέο εργαστήρι, σχολή κτλ αντί να ρίξουν τα λεφτά στην υπάρχουσα εκπαιδευτική δομή;


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να δω να υποστηρίζουν τον Μπ. στην προσπάθειά του στο πλαίσιο του Εθνικού Διαλόγου. Έχει καταντήσει να θέλω να δω την πλειοψηφία να συμφωνεί σε κάτι, έστω κι αν είναι στραβό, παρά να συμφωνούν όλοι στο να μη γίνεται τίποτα, να διαιωνίζεται το μπάχαλο.

Στα αίτια που εντοπίζει εδώ ο καθηγητής, πού ακριβώς υπάρχει διαφωνία;

Εγώ βέβαια το βλέπω λίγο κυνικά το θέμα και λέω ότι, αν δεν πέσει χρήμα στις τσέπες των εκπαιδευτικών (να μη χρειάζεται να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα για συμπλήρωση του εισοδήματος) και αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια εξασφάλιση για το προσωπικό των φροντιστηρίων, τα συμφέροντα που εναντιώνονται στη βελτίωση της παιδείας είναι πανίσχυρα και δεν εγκαταλείπουν εύκολα το μέλι. Θα τορπιλίζουν κάθε προσπάθεια, και δεν πά' να 'ναι και το Βίσμαρκ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> ...Θα τορπιλίζουν κάθε προσπάθεια, και δεν πά' να 'ναι και το Βίσμαρκ.



Μα έχει μείνει πηδάλιο να το τορπιλίσουν οι Ξιφιοί της Βασιλικής Κιβωτού;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Εγώ βέβαια το βλέπω λίγο κυνικά το θέμα και λέω ότι, αν δεν πέσει χρήμα στις τσέπες των εκπαιδευτικών (να μη χρειάζεται να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα για συμπλήρωση του εισοδήματος) και αν δεν υπάρξει κάποια εξασφάλιση για το προσωπικό των φροντιστηρίων, τα συμφέροντα που εναντιώνονται στη βελτίωση της παιδείας είναι πανίσχυρα και δεν εγκαταλείπουν εύκολα το μέλι. Θα τορπιλίζουν κάθε προσπάθεια, και δεν πά' να 'ναι και το Βίσμαρκ.


Πόσο χρήμα; Τουλάχιστον 2.500 ευρώ το μήνα; Γιατί αν πρόκειται για λιγότερα, πάντα κάποιοι θα επιδιώκουν να συμπληρώνουν το εισόδημά τους κάνοντας φροντιστήρια. Το θέμα είναι αν ο εκπαιδευτικός του δημόσιου σχολείου κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του ώστε να μην έχουν ανάγκη από φροντιστήριο, τουλάχιστον το 95% των μαθητών -- γιατί πάντα θα υπάρχει ένα ποσοστό παιδιών που χρειάζεται βοήθεια. Και η δική μου εμπειρία από τους παλιότερους συναδέλφους που διορίζονταν με την επετηρίδα ήταν ότι κάποιοι ήταν ανίκανοι ακόμα και να πλύνουν τζάμια, αλλά ήταν διορισμένοι να μαθαίνουν γράμματα σε παιδιά.

Όσο για το προσωπικό των φροντιστηρίων, είναι γνωστό ότι η ανεργία ενός μεγάλου αριθμού πτυχιούχων αντιμετωπίζεται έστω και προσωρινά με τα φροντιστήρια. Πώς θα κλείσουν τα φροντιστήρια; Πού θα πάνε τόσοι μαθηματικοί, φυσικοί, φιλόλογοι, χημικοί; Πρέπει να το πάρουν πρώτα απόφαση οι υποψήφιοι των ΑΕΙ ότι φιλόλογος ή φυσικός ίσον ανεργία -- αφού ελάχιστοι διορίζονται και τα φροντιστήρια θα έχουν κλείσει -- και να δηλώνουν στις εξετάσεις αυτά τα τμήματα μόνο αυτοί που είναι αποφασισμένοι να αποκτήσουν μεταπτυχιακές ειδικότητες που δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση και με τα φροντιστήρια.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2009)

Αυτή τη στιγμή, άνθρωποι γεμίζουν ώρες, διδάσκουν και διδάσκονται, σε ιδιαίτερα και φροντιστήρια — άρα υπάρχει απασχόληση. Και οι διδάσκοντες αμείβονται γι' αυτό — άρα υπάρχουν χρήματα (κι ας κάνουν κάποια νοικοκυριά το σκ~ τους παξιμάδι). Μένουν λοιπόν οι καλοί σχεδιασμοί, οι υπεύθυνοι σχεδιαστές, που θα βρουν πώς οι άνθρωποι θα απασχολούνται σωστά και τα χρήματα θα πηγαινοέρχονται πιο δίκαια, για να γίνει το όλο σχήμα πιο παραγωγικό. Είναι κάτι που κάποιοι το έχουν ανακαλύψει. Εμείς καταφέραμε να ανακαλύψουμε το τέλειο μπάχαλο. Απαιτούνται εξαιρετικές ικανότητες για να καταλήξεις στο σημερινό τέρας που λέγεται εκπαίδευση στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα αίτια που εντοπίζει εδώ ο καθηγητής, πού ακριβώς υπάρχει διαφωνία;



Στην υποκρισία.

*1 Εχουμε ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που δεν αξιολογείται!* Δεν γνωρίζουμε δηλαδή με υπεύθυνο, επιστημονικό, συστηματικό και επαναλαμβανόμενο τρόπο τις αδυναμίες και τις δυνάμεις τού συστήματος με το οποίο μορφώνουμε τα παιδιά μας. Ετσι δεν μπορούμε να παρεμβαίνουμε διορθωτικά και να το βελτιώνουμε. Λειτουργούμε, κατά κανόνα, εμπειρικά. Το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα βαδίζει από χρόνια σχεδόν με αυτόματο πιλότο! 
Ο Μπ., και μάλιστα ως πρύτανης, όταν ετίθετο το κύριο αίτημα ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ, δήλωνε ότι δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα που προέχει, και άλλα συναδελφικά-συνδικαλιστικά. 

2 Εχουμε τους εκπαιδευτικούς μας ανεπαρκώς καταρτιζομένους στα Πανεπιστήμιά μας και σπανίως επιμορφούμενους στην Εκπαίδευση.
Και ποιoς τους καταρτίζει τόσα χρόνια;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> *Εχουμε ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που δεν αξιολογείται!*


Ακριβώς. Υπηρέτησα 23 χρόνια στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση και δεν αξιολογήθηκα ΠΟΤΕ! Ούτε μία έκθεση υπηρεσιακών προσόντων, ούτε μια επίσκεψη στην τάξη μου από τον επάρατο επιθεωρητή που καταργήθηκε το 1981. Είτε έκανα μάθημα στην τάξη είτε ατένιζα με απλανές βλέμμα το ταβάνι (υπαρκτή περίπτωση συναδέλφου) ήταν ένα και το αυτό: έπαιρνα κανονικά τον μισθό μου κάθε μήνα μέχρι που βγήκα στη σύνταξη.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Τα προβλήματα είναι πολλαπλά, και δεν περιορίζονται στην εκπαίδευση μόνο. 

Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει δουλειές για να απορροφήσει τους πτυχιούχους που παράγει. Έξω από Αθήνα και Θεσσαλονίκη δεν υπάρχει τίποτα εκτός από το δημόσιο και τις μικρομεσαίες οικογενειακές επιχειρήσεις. Υπάρχει και η μεγάλη λατρεία προς το δημόσιο. Επομένως το επάγγελμα του εκπαιδευτικού ειναι αρκετά ελκυστικό για πολλούς. Και το επάγγελμα του φροντιστή για όσους περιμένουν το διορισμό. Άλλωστε έχουμε ψυχολογική εξάρτηση από το φροντιστήριο, αφού γίνονται μέχρι και φροντιστήρια για όσους θέλουν να δώσουν εξετάσεις για να διοριστούν σε σχολείο. 

Αν αύριο ο μέσος μισθός των καθηγητών ΜΕ γινόταν 2500 αμέσως τα επαγγέλματα που αμείβονται με πιο υψηλό μισθό από τους εκπαιδευτικούς (γιατροί, μηχανικοί, πανεπιστημιακοί κλπ κλπ) θα απαιτούσαν ανάλογη αύξηση και την επόμενη ο πληθωρισμός θα χτύπαγε κόκκινο. Οι δάσκαλοι, είτε τους αρέσει είτε όχι βρίσκονται στη μέση της κλίμακας και όσο υπάρχει προσφορά δασκάλων δεν πρόκειται να υπάρξει κίνητρο για μεγαλύτερο μισθό. Αν μάλιστα σκεφτούμε την υπερπροσφορά, είναι ήδη υψηλοί οι μισθοί των δασκάλων. Και φυσικά άμα έβγαζαν 2500 ευρώ πάλι ιδιαίτερα θα έκαναν για να βγάλουν κι άλλα. 

Για την αξιολόγηση είναι πιο πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα. Είναι μπαμπούλας όταν δεν έχεις καμία βοήθεια για να τα πας καλά. Ωραία τα λόγια, αλλά χωρίς μετεκπαίδευση, επιμόρφωση κάθε τρεις και λίγο κλπ φυσικό είναι να αισθάνονται ανασφαλείς οι εκπαιδευτικοί. 

Πώς θα γίνει να μην πηγαίνουν τα παιδιά στο φροντιστήριο χωρίς λόγο; Δεν ξέρω. Είναι ψυχολογικό σε ένα βαθμό. Και βέβαια αφού πάει ο διπλανός, πάμε κι εμείς. Επίσης είναι πιθανό ότι με τα φροντιστήρια οι γονείς αισθάνονται ότι έχουν κάνει το καθήκον τους (μαζί με το πλειστέισιον και τα πανάκριβα αθλητικά). Αν πραγματικά δεν υπήρχαν λεφτά, όπως δεν υπάρχουν στους μετανάστες π.χ. τα παιδιά κάθονται και διαβάζουν όπως μπορούν. Αν ως διά μαγείας έπαυαν να έχουν ζήτηση τα φροντιστήρια, πολλοί θα έμεναν άνεργοι, αλλά σε λίγα χρόνια θα ισορροπούσε η αγορά κι ίσως λιγότεροι να ήθελαν να πάνε πανεπιστήμιο. Αλλά πού...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για την αξιολόγηση είναι πιο πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα. Είναι μπαμπούλας όταν δεν έχεις καμία βοήθεια για να τα πας καλά. Ωραία τα λόγια, αλλά χωρίς μετεκπαίδευση, επιμόρφωση κάθε τρεις και λίγο κλπ φυσικό είναι να αισθάνονται ανασφαλείς οι εκπαιδευτικοί.



Το κακό είναι ότι οι μεγάλες αντιδράσεις στην εισαγωγή συστήματος αξιολόγησης προήλθαν μαζικά από την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση (!), γιατί προφανώς την "αυτονομία" των ΑΕΙ οι πανεπιστημιακοί τη θεωρούν έτσι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Για να μείνουμε στα γυμνάσια όμως, πόσοι καθηγητές είναι στο σχολείο όλες τις ώρες λειτουργίας του; Κανένας. Απλά πηγαίνουν τις ώρες που έχουν μάθημα και φυσικά υπάρχει το εγώ θέλω τις πρώτες ώρες γιατί έχω παιδιά- εγώ θέλω τις τελευταίες γιατί έχω γονείς κλπ κλπ. 
Πρόσφατα μια φίλη μου καθηγήτρια σε γυμνάσιο είχε το εξής: πήγαν τα παιδιά εκδρομή με λεωφορείο στη διπλανή πόλη, είκοσι λεπτά διαδρομή. Στην επιστροφή οι καθηγητές που συνόδευαν και έμεναν στην πόλη αποφάσισαν να μην συνοδεύσουν το λεωφορείο στο χωριό για να μην κάνουν διπλό ταξίδι και η φίλη μου ήταν μόνη της στο λεωφορείο. Και κάτι έγινε στο δρόμο. Και μετά ο διευθυντής του σχολείου το κουκούλωσε όπως όπως για να μη φανεί ότι κάποιοι συνάδερφοι έλειπαν από τα καθήκοντά τους, αντί να ξεκινήσει πειθαρχική διαδικασία για όλους. 
Κάποια άλλη γνωστή μου είχε μέσο για απόσπαση σε γραφείο στην Αθήνα και ζήτησε να διοριστεί στα δυσπρόσιτα. Πήγε στο χωριό που διορίστηκε για δυο μέρες. Από τους δεκαπέντε καθηγητές οι δεκατέσσερεις ήταν παρόμοιες περιπτώσεις και ο διευθυντής ήταν τη δεύτερη μέρα του σχολείου μόνος του και θα περνούσε μήνας μέχρι να έρθουν οι αναπληρωματικοί. Μέχρι τότε τα παιδιά δεν θα έκαναν μάθημα. Α, και όσοι ήταν με απόσπαση στην Αθήνα έπαιρναν τα μόρια του δυσπρόσιτου, χωρίς να είναι εκεί.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 26, 2009)

Κι από εκεί και πέρα, πέρα από τις παρανομίες δηλαδή, είναι αυτό που λέει η Alex.: τι κάνει ο καθηγητής στην τάξη, γιατί αποδεδειγμένα ο έλεγχος της συνείδησης δεν μας αρκεί. 
Ξέρω για φυσικό σε λύκειο, συνιδιοκτήτη καφετέριας, που περιοδικά καποιες ώρες δεν έκανε τίποτε στο μάθημα, σύμφωνα με το διακανονισμό εξαρχής με τους μαθητές του : "Παιδιά, θα σας βάλω δεκαοχτάρια και δεκαεννιάρια, αλλά κι εσείς θα κάνετε ησυχία να κάνω τα λογιστικά μου".


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Το κακό είναι ότι οι μεγάλες αντιδράσεις στην εισαγωγή συστήματος αξιολόγησης προήλθαν μαζικά από την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση (!), γιατί προφανώς την "αυτονομία" των ΑΕΙ οι πανεπιστημιακοί τη θεωρούν έτσι.


Διαβάζω, διαβάζω και έχω πάθει πλάκα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 26, 2009)

Ε, ας πω κι εγώ το *μακρύ *και το κοντό μου, γιατί από τη θέση που βρίσκομαι τυχαίνει να βλέπω και να ξέρω πολλά και δυστυχώς θλιβερά. 
-Γράφει η Αλεξάνδρα για τον καθηγητή που ίσως δεν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του και αν την έκανε θα ήταν τα πράγματα καλύτερα. Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω μεν και θα προσθέσω με τη σειρά μου ότι το επάγγελμά μου (όχι τη μετάφραση) το θεωρώ κι εγώ λειτούργημα και όταν μπαίνω στην τάξη και είμαι ευτυχισμένος αλλά και θέλω να αποδώσω το 100% και ακόμα παραπάνω, γιατί μόνο αυτά τα παιδιά το αξίζουν... Αλλά... 
-Αλλά η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα έχει εφευρεθεί ο θεσμός του ωρομίσθιου και του αναπληρωτή για τις πρώτες βαθμίδες και ο φοβερός θεσμός του Π.Δ. 407/80 για την ανώτατη βαθμίδα. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Άνθρωποι χωρίς δικαιώματα, χωρίς δικαίωμα να αποφασίζουν ποιο μάθημα θα κάνουν, ούτε καν τι συγγράμματα θα προτείνουν, άνθρωποι που με το καρότο της μονιμοποίησης θέτουν ως ενέχυρο την αξιοπρέπειά τους και δέχονται μειώσεις μισθού, δέχονται να παραμένουν απλήρωτοι επί ένα χρόνο και βάλε και να σκύβουν το κεφάλι στον κάθε καρεκλοκένταυρο ή ευνοούμενο ή βυσματία ή απαίδευτο απολίθωμα άλλων εποχών επειδή αν πουν τη γνώμη τους θα χάσουν κάθε ελπίδα να διοριστούν σε αυτό το μαγαζάκι που λέγεται ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, για το οποίο οι περισσότεροι (κι εγώ μαζί) έστρωσαν τον ποπό τους κάτω τη μισή τους ζωή κάνοντας μεταπτυχιακά, διδακτορικά, σεμινάρια και ό,τι άλλο μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. 
Άνθρωποι που όσον αφορά στα επαρχιακά πανεπιστήμια πηγαινοέρχονται κάθε εβδομάδα διανύοντας εκατοντάδες χιλιόμετρα με πλοία, αυτοκίνητα, αεροπλάνα κλπ και τα πληρώνουν όλα από την τσέπη τους. Άνθρωποι που θεωρούνται και ευνοημένοι από την κοινωνία και τα κανάλια προπαντός, γι' αυτό και όποτε τίθεται θέμα απεργίας (άλλο δικαίωμα που έχει αφαιρεθεί από αυτούς) των δασκάλων επειδή είναι απλήρωτοι κανείς δεν αναφέρει τους μπαμπακόκωλους 407... 
Τέλος, άνθρωποι που αναγκάζονται να κάνουν άλλες τρεις δουλειές ή να ταξιδεύουν από Κέρκυρα, Καλαμάτα και μετά Αθήνα διδάσκοντας από ένα τρίωρο σε κάθε πανεπιστήμιο μήπως συμπληρώσουν τα προς το ζην (ο μισός μισθός βέβαια πάει σε μετακινήσεις και ξενοδοχεία). 
-Άρα για να λέμε του στραβού το δίκιο, για ποια απόδοση μιλάμε, κυρίες και κύριοι, όταν τον καθηγητή σου τον έχεις αναγκάσει να γίνει σωματικό και ψυχολογικό ράκος προτού καν μπει στην οποιαδήποτε τάξη; 
-Καλή η συνείδηση, φίλοι μου (και περηφανεύομαι ότι τη διαθέτω σε μεγάλες δόσεις) αλλά όταν αντιμετωπίζεις σοβαρά οικονομικά προβλήματα επειδή κάποιος έχει επιλέξει να μη σε πληρώνει γι' αυτό που κάνεις, τότε κάποια στιγμή που θα σου κοπεί ο ενθουσιασμός αποφασίζεις κι εσύ ότι θα καταβάλλεις τη μικρότερη δυνατή προσπάθεια, γιατί και έχεις άλλες τρεις δουλειές, όπως είπα παραπάνω, αλλά και πουθενά δεν θα βρεις την αναγνώριση ή το δίκιο σου. 
-Σίγουρα είναι και αυτοί που βλέπουν το δημόσιο και τη θέση του καθηγητή ως αραλίκι και ευκαιρία για άλλες μπίζνες, όπως ο καθηγητής του παραδείγματός σας. 
-Αλλά, παρακαλώ, μην τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα γιατί υπάρχουν και άνθρωποι που δίνουν το είναι τους στην εκπαίδευση και διδάσκουν χωρίς βιβλιοθήκες, χωρίς υπολογιστές και βρίσκουν τοίχο σε κάθε φιλόδοξη και συνάμα λογική προσπάθεια να δώσουν κάτι παραπάνω στους μαθητές ή φοιτητές τους. 
-Δεν είναι το πρόβλημα τα φροντιστήρια κατά τη γνώμη μου, γιατί μην ξεχνάμε ότι αυτά δημιουργήθηκαν λόγω της ανεπάρκειας της δημόσιας παιδείας, αλλά το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και οι υποδομές που ευνοούν την ύπαρξή τους. Παράδειγμα: στην κομμουνιστική Τσεχία, που ίσως κάποιοι χλευάζουν, οι μαθητές κάνουν υποχρεωτικά ένα άθλημα και μαθαίνουν ένα μουσικό όργανο στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Όταν γυρνάνε στις 3 ή 4 στο σπίτι, έχουν τελειώσει από υποχρεώσεις και μένει μόνο να μελετήσουν για την επόμενη μέρα. Εδώ; Όσοι από εμάς έχουν παιδιά, ξέρουν. Πού θα μάθει αγγλικά, πού μουσική, πού χορό, πού άθλημα; Πότε; Ως τις 9 το βράδυ πολλές φορές. Η λύση είναι τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία που τα προσφέρουν όλα αυτά; Με το αζημίωτο βέβαια. 
-Στο τμήμα που διδάσκω εγώ, αξιολόγηση γίνεται κάθε εξάμηνο από τους φοιτητές. Κατά τη γνώμη μου αυτοί είναι το μεγάλο κριτήριο και όχι κάποιοι φίλοι που θα σε αξιολογήσουν σύμφωνα με τα προσωπικά τους οφέλη. 
-Πάντοτε ήμουν υπέρ του να σπουδάζεις ό,τι λέει η καρδιά σου. Άρα δεν συμφωνώ με αυτή την απόλυτη σύνδεση που γίνεται μεταξύ σπουδών και επαγγέλματος. Την κατανοώ, βέβαια. Για τους φυσικούς δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα υπερασπιστώ τους φιλολόγους που είμαι κι εγώ ένας από αυτούς. Να μην σπουδάζουν τα παιδιά φιλολογία επειδή δεν θα βρουν δουλειά, είπατε; Μα, η φιλολογία είναι μόνο κατ' ανάγκην επάγγελμα. Η φιλολογία είναι η αγάπη σου για τον λόγο και για τα βιβλία και για όσα έχουν πει ή γράψει κάποιοι φωτισμένοι άνθρωποι. Χωρίς αυτή όλοι θα μιλούσαμε με συναρτήσεις και διανύσματα, λόγω της απαξίωσής της υπάρχει το νήμα της Λεξιλογίας για τα γλωσσικά ολισθήματα με τα οποία γελάμε, χωρίς αυτή ίσως να μην υπήρχε και η μετάφραση, ούτε και η Λεξιλογία συνεπώς. Χωρίς αυτή τα μυαλά και τα αλεξίπτωτα του Νίκελ θα παρέμεναν κλειστά. Θα τολμήσω μάλιστα να πω ότι θα έπρεπε όλοι να σπουδάζουν φιλολογία και μετά οτιδήποτε άλλο... 
Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας και συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. 

Είχα να πω κι άλλα, αλλά είπα να το κόψω Κυριακή που είναι σήμερα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2009)

azimuthios said:


> -Γράφει η Αλεξάνδρα για τον καθηγητή που ίσως δεν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του και αν την έκανε θα ήταν τα πράγματα καλύτερα...
> Αλλά η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα έχει εφευρεθεί ο θεσμός του ωρομίσθιου και του αναπληρωτή για τις πρώτες βαθμίδες και ο φοβερός θεσμός του Π.Δ. 407/80 για την ανώτατη βαθμίδα.
> 
> -Πάντοτε ήμουν υπέρ του να σπουδάζεις ό,τι λέει η καρδιά σου. Άρα δεν συμφωνώ με αυτή την απόλυτη σύνδεση που γίνεται μεταξύ σπουδών και επαγγέλματος.


Αυτά τα δύο μόνο θα σχολιάσω, μια και αναφέρονται σε κάτι από αυτά που είπα:

-Οι υπαρκτές περιπτώσεις που μπορώ να απαριθμήσω συναδέλφων που έκαναν οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από μάθημα μέσα στην τάξη αφορούν όλες διορισμένους κανονικά, μόνιμους και με πολλά χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας εκπαιδευτικούς της μέσης εκπαίδευσης.

-Καμιά αντίρρηση δεν έχω να σπουδάζει ο καθένας ό,τι λέει η καρδιά του. Να μη ζητάει όμως από το κράτος να του λύσει το πρόβλημα της επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης. Δεν μπορούν να γίνουν όλοι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι επειδή διάλεξαν αυτό που τους έλεγε η καρδιά τους. Ή ας το διατυπώσω αλλιώς, κι ας ξέρω ότι είναι σκληρό: όταν επιλέγει ένας νέος μια ειδικότητα που δεν έχει αντίκρυσμα στην αγορά εργασίας, πρέπει να είναι έτοιμος να υποστεί τις συνέπειες. Και πόσοι από τους νέους που μπαίνουν σήμερα στο Μαθηματικό, στο Φυσικό ή στη Φιλολογία θα δήλωναν ότι διάλεξαν αυτή την ειδικότητα επειδή τη λατρεύουν; Για τους περισσότερους είναι άλλο ένα τμήμα ανάμεσα στα 20-30 που δήλωσαν, κι αν τους ρωτήσεις τι έχουν σκοπό να κάνουν μόλις αποφοιτήσουν, η στάνταρ απάντηση είναι "να διοριστούν στην Εκπαίδευση". Και μάλιστα, στην προ-ΑΣΕΠ εποχή, από τη μέρα που έπαιρναν και το πτυχίο, έκαναν και μια αίτηση διορισμού και δήλωναν "αδιόριστοι εκπαιδευτικοί" -- λες και ο εκπαιδευτικός ήταν συνώνυμος με τον πτυχιούχο μαθηματικό ή φυσικό.


----------



## crystal (Jul 26, 2009)

Επιτρέψτε μου να σημειώσω πως τα φροντιστήρια δεν έχουν να κάνουν με το πόσο ικανοί ή όχι είναι οι καθηγητές στο σχολείο. Η καθηγήτρια των Αρχαίων μου ήταν εξαιρετική, αλλά δεν διανοήθηκα να μην κάνω και φροντιστήριο - άλλο πράγμα είναι 25 παιδιά στην τάξη κι άλλο ν' αλλάζεις τα φώτα στον Τζάρτζανο σε τμήμα με 5. 
Βέβαια, αφενός η τέτοιου είδους μόρφωση οδηγεί στην παραμόρφωση, κι ανάθεμα αν θυμάμαι τώρα όλα τ' Αρχαία που έμαθα με φρενήρεις ρυθμούς μέσα σ' εκείνα τα δυο χρόνια, αφετέρου δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πέσει στις Πανελλήνιες η υποσημείωση της υποσημείωσης του τρίτου είδους υποθετικού λόγου που διδάσκεσαι στο φροντιστήριο. Αλλά είναι, όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, ψυχολογικό: όταν το αν θα σπουδάσεις αυτό που θέλεις εξαρτάται από ένα τρίωρο και μια κόλλα χαρτί, ΔΕΝ το ρισκάρεις. Και το φροντιστήριο σήμερα δεν είναι πολυτέλεια, ούτε έχει το ίδιο βάρος στη συνείδηση των γονιών με το playstation και τα ακριβά αθλητικά. Όσο δύσκολα και να τα βγάζεις πέρα, το παιδί σου φροντιστήριο θα το στείλεις και θα στερηθείς απ' αλλού.
Διαβάζω για τις αλλαγές στην εκπαίδευση. Εγώ, που έδωσα Πανελλήνιες το 2002, να σας πω τι εκπαίδευση ονειρεύομαι; Μια που να μην σου τρώει δύο απ' τα καλύτερά σου χρόνια επί ματαίω. Σε μια ηλικία που θα έπρεπε να ανακαλύπτεις τον κόσμο γύρω σου, η πρώτη σου προτεραιότητα δεν πρέπει να είναι η αποστήθιση του Θουκυδίδη κι άλλων χιλίων κακογραμμένων σελίδων. Το σχολείο που έχουμε δεν κάνει τους μαθητές να αγαπούν τη γνώση, αντίθετα τους υποβάλλει ένα κομμάτι της και τους λέει πως πρέπει να το κατακτήσουν θέλουν δε θέλουν, αλλιώς να ξεχάσουν αυτό που έχουν αποφασίσει να σπουδάσουν. Με λίγα λόγια, αντί να σου ανοίγει τον εγκέφαλο, στον κλείνει για τα καλά. Ας διορθώσουν οι σοφοί αυτό το πρόβλημα κι ας αφήσουν τα υπόλοιπα γι αργότερα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2009)

Αυτό το μήνυμα το είχα γράψει αρχικά για εκείνο το νήμα, αλλά τελικά κολλάει και εδώ.

Το νήμα ατελείωτο, γαϊτάνι το θωρώ!
_Προειδοποίηση:_
Το κείμενο που ακολουθεί, εκτός από προσωπικό ξέσπασμα, είναι μια αληθινή και ακριβής καταγραφή υπάρχουσας κατάστασης, παρότι ημιτελής και εμφανώς και εμπαθώς προκατειλημμένη. _Τυχόν ομοιότητες με υπαρκτά πρόσωπα και καταστάσεις είναι εντελώς εκούσιες και καθόλου συμπτωματικές, αλλά και ανεξάρτητες πολιτικής τοποθέτησης._

Στο σύντομο (4ετές, 2002-2006) πέρασμά μου από τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, Α'Βάθμια και Β'βάθμια και μάλιστα στη διδασκαλία Η/Υ:
*Είδα* τεράστιες αίθουσες, τάχα εργαστήρια, γεμάτες υπολογιστές σωριασμένους (ούτε καν στοιβαγμένους) σε βουνά, με τ' άντερα χυμένα σαν σκηνή υπερπαραγωγής του Χόλιγουντ για τον Τρωικό πόλεμο, κι έναν μονάχα φουκαρά μόνιμο καθηγητή σε όλο το σχολείο (μεγάλο ΤΕΕ) να έχει εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια να σουλουπώσει το εργαστήριο· τότε πια είχε καταλήξει ότι το μόνο που μπορούσε να κάνει ήταν ν' ανάβει κεράκια στη μνήμη τους... *Είδα* εργαστήρια που μόλις είχαν μετατραπεί από αποχωρητήρια (δεν μπορώ να τα αποκαλέσω τουαλέτες, βέβαια), δίπλα στα υπάρχοντα, φυσικά, που έμπαζαν νερά όποτε είχε διαρροή δίπλα (συχνά-πυκνά), για να μη μιλήσω για τη δυσοσμία... *Είδα* εργαστήρια-καμαρούλες μια σταλιά, 2χ3, στενά κι ανήλιαγα σαν τα μπουντρούμια, όπου έπρεπε να χωρέσουν 15 παιδιά το ένα πάνω στ' άλλο (σε νεόκτιστα σχολεία), και στις αντιρρήσεις μου ο διευθυντής απάντησε, "Αν δεν χωράνε, βάλ' τα μισά-μισά"... *Είδα* δασκάλους και καθηγητές - νέους, όχι κοντά στη σύνταξη - να φοβούνται το διαολόπραμα γιατί δεν το σκαμπάζαν, το μόνο που ζητούσαν ήταν να τους πω τον καιρό, τα ωροσκόπια ή να δουν το Στοίχημα... *Είδα* "αίθουσες πολλαπλών χρήσεων" (εργαστήρια-βιβλιοθήκες-εκθετήρια-χημεία [?!τι'ν'τούτ';]-αίθουσες εκδηλώσεων-αποθήκες-πλυσταριά) με αραδιασμένους τους Η/Υ σε μια γωνιά και τα παιδιά να κάνουν αγώνα περιπέτειας για να τους φτάσουν... *Είδα* ολόκληρα σχολεία να θερμαίνονται στον βαρύ των Τρικάλων χειμώνα μονάχα με ξυλόσομπες, και το κάθε παιδί να παίρνει ένα κούτσουρο να το πάει στην τάξη (κι αυτό στην πόλη, όχι σε χωριό)... *Άκουσα* διευθυντή να μου απαντά "Δεν διαθέτουμε κονδύλια!" όταν πριν τα Χριστούγεννα ζήτησα μελάνια για τον εκτυπωτή, να τυπώσω ευχετήριες κάρτες για τους γονείς, φτιαγμένες από τα παιδιά με τη φωτογραφία καθενός· η φωτογραφική μηχανή του σχολείου, βέβαια, ήταν στο σπίτι του διευθυντή. Μέχρι τον Ιούνιο, μελάνια γιοκ, παρότι είχα βάλει σκοπό να του σπάσω τα νεύρα, ζητώντας τα κάθε βδομάδα· αχάλαγος εκείνος... *Άκουσα* παμμέγιστο διευθυντή Α'βάθμιας (υπεύθυνο για όλα τα σχολεία του νομού) να μου λέει _"Κάν' τα στον πίνακα, όπως η προηγούμενη συνάδελφος!"_, όταν ρώτησα ο αφελής "Αφού δεν υπάρχει εργαστήριο, πώς θα διδάξω πρακτικό (όχι θεωρητικό) μάθημα Η/Υ;" *Μπήκα* σε εργαστήριο μόλις έφυγαν οι δάσκαλοι που έκαναν "σεμινάριο" να μάθουν Η/Υ και βρήκα σκουπίδια, χρησιμοποιημένα χαρτομάντιλα πεταμένα δίπλα στα πληκτρολόγια και "τσόντες" στην επιφάνεια εργασίας...
*Είδα* δασκάλους, καθηγητές και διευθυντάδες δυο χρόνια πριν βγουν στη σύνταξη να "παρακολουθούν" σεμινάρια για να μάθουν δήθεν το ρημάδι το εργαλείο (επειδή είχε επιδότηση κι έξτρα άδειες), αντί να το διδαχτούν, κουτσά-στραβά έστω, οι νέοι... *Είδα* ολόκληρα σχολεία να λειτουργούν με 40-50% μόνιμο προσωπικό και τους υπόλοιπους ωρομίσθιους ή αναπληρωτές... *Είδα* το πενιχρό ωρομίσθιό μου να πληρώνεται ανά 3 έως 6 μήνες, άγνωστο πότε, αρχικά με κρατήσεις ΙΚΑ ενώ είχα άλλο φορέα ασφάλισης, ώσπου τελικά υποδιπλασιάστηκε... *Είδα* εργαστήρια (τα καλύτερα απ' όσα συνάντησα) να έχουν σέρβερες και μηχανάκια τελευταίας τεχνολογίας, μόνο που ήταν κορυφαία δυο χρόνια πριν, όταν είχαν βγει οι προδιαγραφές για τον διαγωνισμό (πφφ!) προμήθειας υλικού και λογισμικού· χωρίς καμία πρόβλεψη για στοιχειώδη, όπως αναλώσιμα και μπακάπ... *Είδα* μηχανάκια φορτωμένα μόνο με το ΜΣ-Όφις, λες και _εκμάθηση Η/Υ_=_κατάρτιση στον Όφι_...

*Δεν είδα* βιβλία. *Δεν είδα* εκπαιδευτικό υλικό, έντυπο ή ψηφιακό. *Δεν είδα* καν διδακτέα ύλη. *Δεν είδα* ιστοσελίδες (όχι βέβαια ιστότοπους) δημόσιων εκπαιδευτικών οργανισμών αφιερωμένες στα μαθήματα ή τους Η/Υ. *Δεν είδα* συμβόλαια υποστήριξης των εργαστηρίων. *Δεν είδα* υποδομές. *Δεν είδα* κανένα, μα κανέναν απ' όσους είχαν την εξουσία να κάνουν κάτι σημαντικό, να νοιαστεί γι' αυτό το χάλι. Και όσοι απ' αυτούς που δεν είχαν εξουσίες, είχαν αρχικά όρεξη και γνώσεις, κάποια στιγμή είπαν "νισάφι πια" κι απορροφήθηκαν από τη χαβούζα...

Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη για το διπλοπανωκατωσέντονο, αλλά βρήκα την ευκαιρία να καταχραστώ την υπομονή σας σ' ένα θέμα που καίει, κι εμένα και όλους.

Ίσως επανέλθω πιο ψύχραιμα και λογικά, στο επόμενο βήμα της κουβέντας, την αναζήτηση των αιτίων για όλο αυτό το χάλι.


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Πολλά τα θέματα και δεν ξέρω από πού να ξεκινήσω. Να πω πρώτα daeman ότι αναφέρεσαι σε μάθημα που χρειάζεται υποδομή και πες ότι χωρίς την υποδομή δε μαθαίνεις. Για τα μαθήματα που δεν χρειάζονται τίποτα τέτοιο (π.χ. αρχαία) ποια είναι η δικαιολογία;

Crystal πάλι καλά που είπες έτος, γιατί αναρωτιόμουν τι γίνεται. Μόνο δύο χρόνια;;;; Τα 25 παιδιά στην τάξη εγώ τα είδα στη δέσμη μόνο- συγκεκριμένα 21 ήμασταν. Και σε ΑΕΙ έμπαινε ένας στους δέκα ενώ σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ έμπαινε ένας στους τέσσερεις. Ποσοστά πολύ χαμηλότερα από τα σημερινά. Το σχολείο έχει πολλά στραβά, αλλά μην επικεντρωνόμαστε μόνο στις εξετάσεις γιατί δεν βλέπουμε τα στραβά που γίνονται πιο πριν. Κι ένα βασικό στραβό είναι ο ασυνείδητος καθηγητής, βολεμένος δημόσιος υπάλληλος. 

Να πω ότι συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα σχετικά με τον κακό επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό στην Ελλάδα. Ο τρόπος που επιλέγουν τι θα σπουδάσουν είναι εντελώς τυχαίος και εξαρτάται από βραχυπρόθεσμα φαινόμενα και κυρίως από τις ελπίδες για μελλοντικό διορισμό. Επίσης οι σπουδές είναι μονόδρομος, όλοι περιμένουν να κάνεις αυτό που σπούδασες και τίποτα άλλο. Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις για το κατά πόσο η επιλογή σπουδών γίνεται εντελώς ανεξάρτητα κι ανεπηρέαστα, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι πάντως υπερπαραγωγή πτυχιούχων που δεν βρίσκουν δουλειά. 

Πάντως να πω ότι δεν είμαστε μοναδική περίπτωση. Τα σχολεία στο ΗΒ πχ. είναι χάλια. Όμως οι κυβερνήσεις των τελευταίων δέκα ετών υποσχέθηκαν πτυχία για όλους. Πώς; Μα ρίχνοντας το επίπεδο και ονομάζοντας πτυχίο κάθε πιστοποιητικό. Η ελίτ παραμένει ελίτ και παίρνει τις καλές θέσεις, η πλέμπα κυνηγάει πτυχιάκια της πλάκας. Γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνεις αυτό παρά να προσφέρεις πραγματική υψηλής ποιότητας παιδεία για όλους. Στην τελευταία σχετική έκθεση έγινε λίγο μαγείρεμα για να μην πουν ότι φταίνε τα σχολεία που δεν προσφέρουν παιδεία όπως παλιά. 
έτσι και στην Ελλάδα, είναι ευκολότερη η συντήρηση της κατάστασης αυτής από την πραγματική αλλαγή στην παιδεία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 26, 2009)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι εγώ δεν έχω ζήσει τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά που περιγράφουν ο Daeman και ο Azimutihios. Και τα 23 χρόνια που υπηρέτησα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση ήταν σε σχολεία με καλές κτιριακές εγκαταστάσεις και χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Ίσως επειδή διανύθηκαν σε σχολεία της Ανατολικής Αττικής, κυρίως. Πώς δικαιολογείται λοιπόν η ανεπάρκεια, η αδιαφορία και η ανικανότητα πολλών εκπαιδευτικών, όταν δεν έχουν τη δικαιολογία των προβληματικών υποδομών; Για μένα οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι ποτέ δεν αξιολογούνται, ποτέ δεν λογοδοτούν για τίποτα. Είτε κάνουν μάθημα είτε όχι, είναι ένα και το αυτό. Δεν πα' να ξεσηκώνονται οι γονείς για να διαμαρτυρηθούν για τον προβληματικό φιλόλογο που έτυχε στα παιδιά τους, οι προϊστάμενοι και τα υπηρεσιακά συμβούλια παριστάνουν ότι δεν βλέπουν τίποτα. 

Κάποιος συνάδελφός μου, συναισθανόμενος τη δική του απόλυτη ανεπάρκεια να διδάσκει παιδιά, είπε σε μια σχετική συζήτηση: "Και τι να κάνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι -- οι ανεπαρκείς; Το δημόσιο είναι μια λύση, δεν θα μπορούσαν να προσληφθούν πουθενά αλλού." Κι έτσι καταλήξαμε ότι όποιος είναι ανίκανος για οποιαδήποτε εργασία στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, καλύτερα να διορίζεται εκπαιδευτικός. Ξαναλέω, βέβαια, ότι αυτά ίσχυαν προ ΑΣΕΠ, στην εποχή της επετηρίδας. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι τώρα κάποια καλύτερη διαλογή θα γίνεται μέσω των εξετάσεων, αλλά ακόμα και οι άριστοι, όταν αντιληφθούν ότι κανένας δεν τους ζητάει να εξακολουθήσουν να είναι άριστοι, θα χαλαρώσουν και θα τα φορτώσουν στον κόκορα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 26, 2009)

Θέλω να υπενθυμίσω και να τονίσω χωρίς περαιτέρω σχόλια ότι εγώ έζησα το δημόσιο γυμνάσιο και λύκειο ως την κυρίαρχη και σοβαρή μορφή εκπαίδευσης, όταν η ιδιωτική (πλην των ελαχίστων και γνωστών σχολείων) ήταν *για τα πανηγύρια *και σε αυτή κατέφευγαν συχνά μαθητές για να μπορέσουν να πάρουν ένα απολυτήριο όπως όπως. Κάποιος και κάτι πρέπει να φταίει που πλέον τόσοι γονείς σήμερα έχουν τα παιδιά τους στα ιδιωτικά, και γνώμη μου είναι ότι αυτοί που κόπτονταν, υποτίθεται, για τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση ήταν αυτοί που πρώτοι την αποδιοργάνωσαν και την απαξίωσαν συστηματικά με πρόσχημα τον "εκδημοκρατισμό" της.


SBE


> Όμως οι κυβερνήσεις των τελευταίων δέκα ετών υποσχέθηκαν πτυχία για όλους. Πώς; Μα ρίχνοντας το επίπεδο και ονομάζοντας πτυχίο κάθε πιστοποιητικό. Η ελίτ παραμένει ελίτ και παίρνει τις καλές θέσεις, η πλέμπα κυνηγάει πτυχιάκια της πλάκας. Γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο να κάνεις αυτό παρά να προσφέρεις πραγματική υψηλής ποιότητας παιδεία για όλους


+1
Η Αγγλία πρωτοστάστησε ίσως кαι αυτό έγινε και ευρωπαϊκή εκπαιδευτική πολιτική. Και είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι θέματα πτυχίων, ισοτιμίας κλπ εμπίπτουν σε κανονισμούς περί εμπορικού ανταγωνισμού σε επίπεδο ΕΕ αντί να είναι της αρμοδιότητας των υπουργείων Παιδείας.

Και για το σύστημα εισαγωγής στα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ: Να συζητάμε επι μακρόν τα στραβά του αλλά το "αλλού θέλεις να μπεις, αλλού βρίσκεσαι" λέγεται χρόνια τόσο φυσικά που το έχουμε πιστέψει κίόλας. Μα βρίσκεται ένας υποψήφιος σε κάποια σχολή που δεν του αρέσει ή του είναι αδιάφορη γιατί *δήλωσε ότι την επιλέγει * σε σχέση με τη επίδοση που είχε στις εξετάσεις. Αν ήθελε μία και μόνη σχολή, δηλώνει μία και μόνη σχολή, και ή συγκεντρώνει τη βαθμολογία και μπαίνει με τα τσαρούχια του ή αλλιώς δεν συνεχίζει πουθενά.
Όμως η προτεραιότητα όλων είναι πτυχίο, όχι τάχα ερωτευμένη σπουδή με ένα πεδίο γνώσης. 

daeman


> Είδα δασκάλους και καθηγητές - νέους, όχι κοντά στη σύνταξη - να φοβούνται το διαολόπραμα γιατί δεν το σκαμπάζαν, το μόνο που ζητούσαν ήταν να τους πω τον καιρό, τα ωροσκόπια ή να δουν το Στοίχημα...


Τι μια εικόνα, χίλιες λέξεις. Μια φράση, η καλύτερη εικόνα-ακτινογραφία!


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Κι από μένα τα ίδια περι κτιριων, ίσως γιατί εγώ πήγαινα σε παλιό- ιστορικό κλπ.
Με το ΑΣΕΠ δε νομίζω ότι αλλάζει τίποτα γιατί οι εξετάσεις ξεκαθαρίζουν τους σκαρτους από άποψη κατάρτησης, όχι τους σκάρτους από ικανότητα διδασκαλίας και ευσυνειδησία.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2009)

nickel said:


> Στα αίτια που εντοπίζει εδώ ο καθηγητής, πού ακριβώς υπάρχει διαφωνία;



Ακριβώς στα εξής:
ονομασ*θ*εί, επιμορφ*ού*μενους, διαχωρισ*θ*εί, υποβαθμισ*θ*εί, συσσωρευ*θ*εί, ....καταστεί [το μόνο που βάζει με ταυ, καθότι αρχαίο! Να δείτε που στο τέλος ο κόσμος θα καταλήξει να λέει "κατασ*θ*εί"...]


----------



## SBE (Jul 26, 2009)

Τσίου, φυσική έκανα ιδιαίτερο με δύο Αρσακειάδες, και στα Αγγλικά είχαμε πολλές Αρσακειάδες, επίσης και στα Γαλλικά είχα συμμαθητή μαθητή του γαλλικού σχολείου. Μ' άλλα λόγια το ιδιωτικό δεν σε μάθαινε ξένη γλώσσα ούτε έκοβε την ανάγκη για φροντιστήρια. Το ενδιαφέρον ήταν η μαζική έξοδος από τα ιδιωτικά στην τρίτη λυκείου. Γιατί οι γονείς πίστευαν ότι το δημόσιο σχολείο (συν τα φροντιστήρια) προετοίμαζαν καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις κι οι βαθμοί ήταν πιο ρεαλιστικοί. Αυτό είκοσι χρόνια αργότερα ακούγεται εξωπραγματικό. 

Πέρα από τα άλλα που φταίνε, φταίει και το ότι υπάρχει χρήμα για να ξοδευτεί για την παιδεία. Αν δεν υπήρχε θα γινόταν το "στρώσου και διάβασε". Είχα γνωρίσει κοπέλλα που είχε μπει δεύτερη στο Χημ Μηχ στο ΕΜΠ και δεν είχε κάνει ποτέ φροντιστήρια. Οι γονείς εργάτες, δεν υπήρχαν λεφτά. Που με πάει στο επόμενο θέμα. Αυτό της πλέμπας και της ελίτ. 
Στην Ελλάδα δεν τα λέμε έτσι, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές τα ίδια είναι παντού. Οι συμφοιτητές μου που ήταν παιδιά δημοσίων υπαλλήλων και μικρομεσαίων επιχειρηματιών βολεύτηκαν σε θέσεις του δημοσίου- συνήθως καλύτερες από των γονιών τους. Μερικοί έκαναν και μεταπτυχιακά έξω πριν τους φάει το δημόσιο (νόμιζαν ότι θα έχει δουλειές καλύτερες από το δημόσιο μετά). 

Αυτοί που ήταν παιδιά ανώτερων υπαλλήλων και διευθυντάδων είναι είτε σε πολύ υψηλές δημόσιες ή ιδιωτικές θέσεις, στα πανεπστήμια (πανεπιστημιακοί κανονικοί όχι ωρομίσθιοι), στην πολιτική κλπ. Φυσικά έχουν το ανάλογο βιογραφικό γιατί είχαν τη δυνατότητα και το μυαλό (αυτό μάλλον το είχαν οι γονείς) για να κάνουν τα δυο-τρία πράγματα που πραγματικά σε κάνουν να ξεχωρίζεις από εκατό με τα ίδια τυπικά προσόντα. 

(ΟΚ, υπάρχει και το μέσο και το ρουσφέτι, αλλά ποιος έχει πιο πολύ ανάγκη το ρουσφέτι, αυτός με το καλό CV ή ο άλλος;

Για την Αγγλία, να πω ότι πανεπιστήμια έχουν πάρει βραβείο εξαγωγών. Τι σχέση είχε αυτό; Απλούστατα, έφερναν στη χώρα χρήμα απ' έξω με τους ξένους φοιτητές και τις συνεργασίες με ξένες εταιρείες.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2009)

daeman said:


> *Είδα* τεράστιες αίθουσες, τάχα εργαστήρια, γεμάτες υπολογιστές σωριασμένους (ούτε καν στοιβαγμένους) σε βουνά, με τ' άντερα χυμένα σαν σκηνή υπερπαραγωγής του Χόλιγουντ για τον Τρωικό πόλεμο, κι έναν μονάχα φουκαρά μόνιμο καθηγητή σε όλο το σχολείο (μεγάλο ΤΕΕ) να έχει εγκαταλείψει την προσπάθεια να σουλουπώσει το εργαστήριο· τότε πια είχε καταλήξει ότι το μόνο που μπορούσε να κάνει ήταν ν' ανάβει κεράκια στη μνήμη τους... *Είδα* εργαστήρια που μόλις είχαν μετατραπεί από αποχωρητήρια (δεν μπορώ να τα αποκαλέσω τουαλέτες, βέβαια), δίπλα στα υπάρχοντα, φυσικά, που έμπαζαν νερά όποτε είχε διαρροή δίπλα (συχνά-πυκνά), για να μη μιλήσω για τη δυσοσμία... *Είδα*....*Είδα*... *Είδα*... *Είδα*... *Άκουσα*... *Άκουσα*...



*J'ai vu* le reître noir foudroyer au travers
Les masures de France, et comme une tempête,
Emporter ce qu'il peut, ravager tout le reste ;
Cet amas affamé nous fit à Montmoreau
Voir la nouvelle horreur d'un spectacle nouveau.
Nous vînmes sur leurs pas, une troupe lassée
Que la terre portait, de nos pas harassée.
Là de mille maisons on ne trouva que feux,
Que charognes, que morts ou visages affreux.
La faim va devant moi, force est que je la suive.
*J'ouïs* d'un gosier mourant une voix demi-vive :
Le cri me sert de guide, et fait voir à l'instant
D'un homme demi-mort le chef se débattant,
Qui sur le seuil d'un huis dissipait sa cervelle.
Ce demi-vif la mort à son secours appelle
De sa mourante voix, cet esprit demi-mort
Disait en son patois (langue de Périgord) :
« Si vous êtes Français, Français, je vous adjure,
Donnez secours de mort, c'est l'aide la plus sûre
Que j'espère de vous, le moyen de guérir ;
Faites-moi d'un bon coup et promptement mourir.
Les reîtres m'ont tué par faute de viande,
Ne pouvant ni fournir ni ouïr leur demande ;
D'un coup de coutelas l'un d'eux m'a emporté
Ce bras que vous voyez près du lit à côté ;
J'ai au travers du corps deux balles de pistole. »
Il suivit, en coupant d'un grand vent sa parole :
« C'est peu de cas encor et de pitié de nous ;
Ma femme en quelque lieu grosse est morte de coups.
Il y a quatre jours qu'ayant été en fuite
Chassés à minuit, sans qu'il nous fût licite
De sauver nos enfants liés en leurs berceaux,
Leurs cris nous appelaient, et entre ces bourreaux
Pensant les secourir nous perdîmes la vie.
Hélas ! si vous avez encore quelque envie
De voir plus de malheur, vous verrez là-dedans
Le massacre piteux de nos petits enfants. »
J'entre, et n'en trouve qu'un, qui lié dans sa couche
Avait les yeux flétris, qui de sa pâle bouche
Poussait et retirait cet esprit languissant
Qui, à regret son corps par la faim délaissant,
Avait lassé sa voix bramant après sa vie.
Voici après entrer l'horrible anatomie
De la mère asséchée ; elle avait de dehors
Sur ses reins dissipés traîné, roulé son corps,
Jambes et bras rompus, une amour maternelle
L'émouvant pour autrui beaucoup plus que pour elle.
À tant elle approcha sa tête du berceau,
La releva dessus ; il ne sortait plus d'eau
De ses yeux consumés ; de ses plaies mortelles
Le sang mouillait l'enfant ; point de lait aux mamelles,
Mais des peaux sans humeur : ce corps séché, retrait,
De la France qui meurt fut un autre portrait.

*Agrippa d'Aubigné,
Les Tragiques (publ. 1616),
I, « Misères »,* v. 372 à 424.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

Κώστα, τα γαλλικά μου ανύπαρκτα, αλλά το πνεύμα του κειμένου το ψυχανεμίστηκα μέσες άκρες (αν και θα ήθελα πάρα πολύ να μπορούσα να το διαβάσω· θα ψάξω να το βρω σε άλλη γλώσσα αύριο που θα έχω χρόνο). Ναι, κάτι τέτοιο ήταν το ξέσπασμά μου παραπάνω, μια ελεγεία για το χάλι μας, που είχα την τύχη-ατυχία να ζήσω από κοντά. Τύχη γιατί τα είδα και ξέρω ότι απ' όλα αυτά πρέπει να προφυλάξω τα παιδιά μου. Ατυχία γιατί είναι ανάγκη να προφυλαχτούν τα παιδιά τα δικά μου και των άλλων από τέτοιο κατάντημα, στην εποχή που ζούμε, από την τάχα προοδευτική, προοδευμένη, αλλά μάλλον προδομένη απ' όλους τελικά, παιδεία μας.
Μπορεί να έγραψα πολλά για υποδομές αλλά, όπως σωστά επισήμανε και ο tsioutsiou, καθρέφτης είναι όλα αυτά, που δείχνει πώς αντιμετωπίζουν το ύψιστο κάθε εποχής λειτούργημα του Δάσκαλου όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι, από κάθε θέση και βαθμίδα.

Παύω εδώ, γιατί το ασήμαντο του βιοπορισμού είναι για μένα αυτή την ώρα πιο επείγον από το σημαντικό της ζωής, μ' ένα παλιό κι αγαπημένο του Παύλου Σιδηρόπουλου (με μουσική του Γιώργου Θεοδωράκη σε στίχους του Λευτέρη Παπαδόπουλου):

Κάποτε θα 'ρθουν 

Κάποτε θα 'ρθουν να σου πουν
πως σε πιστεύουν σ' αγαπούν
και πως σε θένε 
Εχε το νου σου στο παιδί 
κλείσε την πόρτα με κλειδί 
ψέματα λένε 

Κάποτε θα 'ρθουν γνωστικοί 
λογάδες και γραμματικοί 
για να σε πείσουν 
Έχε το νου σου στο παιδί 
κλείσε την πόρτα με κλειδί 
θα σε πουλήσουν 

Και όταν θα 'ρθουν οι καιροί 
που θα 'χει σβήσει το κερί 
στην καταιγίδα 
Υπερασπίσου το παιδί 
γιατί αν γλιτώσει το παιδί 
υπάρχει ελπίδα


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

Πέρα από το γελοίο της είδησης συνεργασίας, έχω τονίσει με μεγάλα γράμματα το πιο ενδεικτικό του τι εστί παιδεία. 

Μεταπτυχιακά με κομματικό βιογραφικό

Tου Διονυση Γουσετη / [email protected]

Tα δυο δημοσιεύματα του ΒΗΜΑτος (12 και 19 Ιουλίου) δεν προκάλεσαν τις αντιδράσεις που τους άρμοζαν. Μας πληροφορούν ότι εκπρόσωποι των δύο μεγάλων -και αντίπαλων κατά τα λοιπά- φοιτητικών παρατάξεων, της ΔΑΠ και της ΠΑΣΠ, συνέταξαν από κοινού λίστα υποψηφίων που «πρέπει να επιλεγούν» στο μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής του Αριστοτελείου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης. Και την υπέβαλαν στον αρμόδιο καθηγητή, για να ξέρει ποιους πρέπει να επιλέξει! Θα προηγούνταν βέβαια, για τα μάτια του κόσμου, οι τυπικές διαδικασίες (εξετάσεις, προσωπική συνέντευξη κλπ), αλλά είναι σαφές ότι τα αποτελέσματά τους δεν αποτελούν το πρώτο κριτήριο επιλογής. Ο καθηγητής «επέλεξε» όλους τους υποψηφίους της λίστας. Ανάμεσά τους, συγγενείς πολιτικών, γραμματείς τοπικών παραγόντων, μέλη και φίλοι των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων, υποψήφιοι με βαθμό 5,85 όταν απαιτείται ελάχιστο 6, άλλοι που έχουν συμπληρώσει το 50ό έτος της ηλικίας τους. Ενας από τους επιτυχόντες δεν έχει πάρει ακόμη το πτυχίο του! Η είδηση αυτή είναι μια επιτομή του ευτελισμού του δημόσιου πανεπιστημίου και της ανομίας, του κυνισμού, του ραγιαδισμού και της διαφθοράς, που σήμερα βασιλεύουν στην υπό κατάρρευση δημοκρατία μας.

*Καταρχήν, τα μεταπτυχιακά έχουν καταγραφεί ως η νέα κοινωνική υστερία, με στόχο μια θέση στο Δημόσιο. Περίπου 70.000 είναι οι μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές και τα δίδακτρα ανέρχονται μέχρι και σε 10.000 ευρώ ετησίως. *Ισως γι’ αυτό στην εν λόγω σχολή ο αριθμός των μεταπτυχιακών φοιτητών είναι μεγαλύτερος από τον εξαγγελλόμενο κατά 60%! Υστερα ήρθαν οι κομματικοί κομισάριοι -συνήθως επαγγελματίες αιώνιοι φοιτητές- να εκμεταλλευτούν επιδέξια την υστερία, ανταλλάσσοντας μια θέση στο μεταπτυχιακό με κάποια εκδούλευση ή ψήφο. Η δε συμμόρφωση του καθηγητή προς τας υποδείξεις είχε, σύμφωνα με καταγγελίες συναδέλφων του, ως αντιπαροχή τις φοιτητικές ψήφους, χάρη στις οποίες εξελέγη συγχρόνως επικεφαλής του Τμήματος, του Τομέα και του Μεταπτυχιακού την τελευταία διετία.

Πολλοί καθηγητές ήξεραν, αλλά σιωπούσαν. Ο πρύτανης, πρόσθεσε το περιστατικό σε μια παλαιά ΕΔΕ για το Τμήμα, που χρονίζει 15 μήνες. Επελήφθη και το σώμα Επιθεωρητών Δημόσιας Διοίκησης. Το ΠΑΣΟΚ αρνήθηκε τις κατηγορίες, αλλά δεν προέβη σε καμιά κίνηση εναντίον των κομισάριων. Η ΝΔ δεν έκανε ούτε αυτό.

Η κοινωνική αδικία αυτής της χώρας αυξάνεται διαρκώς. Αν τα πανεπιστήμιά μας, η αφρόκρεμα των θεσμών και των πολιτών, βρίσκονται σ’ αυτή την κατάντια, εύκολα φαντάζεσθε τι συμβαίνει παραπέρα. Πολλοί νέοι, απογοητευμένοι, δεν θέλουν πλέον να παλέψουν για κάτι καλύτερο διότι ξέρουν ότι ματαιοπονούν αν δεν έχουν μέσον. Δημοσιεύματα σαν τα παραπάνω θεωρούνται σχεδόν φυσιολογικά. Η προχωρημένη σήψη, είτε θα υποχωρήσει, με την εμφάνιση νέων αδιάφθορων προσώπων και πολιτικών, είτε θα παρασύρει όλη την κοινωνία. Το πρώτο είναι δύσκολο, αλλά είναι το μόνο στο οποίο μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε. Ηδη, υπάρχει μια ελπίδα για τα ΑΕΙ. Είναι η νέα διοίκηση της Ομοσπονδίας Πανεπιστημιακών.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 29, 2009)

70 000 μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές, ενώ κάθε χρόνο δίνουν εξετάσεις για εισαγωγή στα πανεπιστήμια κάπου 80 000 πάλι; Μια ολόκληρη φουρνιά προπτυχιακών και μια ολόκληρη φουρνιά μεταπτυχιακών δηλαδή. Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας χωρίς μεταπτυχιακά σε λίγο. 
Κι όλοι αυτοί χωρίς να ξέρουν γιατί. 

Φυσικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Μου λένε φίλοι που πλέον εργάζονται στην Ελλάδα ότι οι εργοδότες ζητάνε προσόντα που δεν έχουν σχέση με τη δουλειά. Ότι δεν υπάρχει το "μαθαίνω στο χώρο εργασίας". θέλουν να τα έχεις μάθει από πριν (ή μάλλον να έχεις χαρτιά που να λένε ότι τα έχεις μάθει). Έτσι στελεχώνονται οι θέσεις από υπερπροσοντούχους που μετά από λίγο αρχίζουν να αισθάνονται ότι δεν αναγνωρίζεται η αξία τους και βλέπουν τη δουλειά αφ' υψηλού και έχουμε εταιρείες γεμάτες πτυχιούχους ΑΕΙ (με μεταπτυχιακά κλπ), που κάνουν τη δουλειά που αλλού κάνουν οι πτυχιούχοι ΤΕΙ. Παράλληλα καβαλλάνε καλάμι ότι σπούδασαν "καλά" (αυτοί κι άλλοι 70Κ). Φυσικό είναι να υπάρχει έλλειψη ικανοποίησης από τη δουλειά, αφού το κόκκινο χαλί δεν έχει στρωθεί για κανέναν, ενώ το περίμεναν- κάνοντας τα ίδια με τους άλλους, για να ξεχωρίσουν από το σωρό. 

Κάποιος αλλοδαπός που εργάζεται στην Ελλάδα μου είχε πει ότι ο λόγος που αρνούνται να συνεργαστούν μεταξύ τους οι συνάδερφοι είναι ότι η παιδεία για την οικογένεια τους και για τους ίδιους είναι πολύ μεγάλη επένδυση και ζουν με το φόβο ότι όποιος άλλος θα υπονομεύσει την επένδυση και πρέπει να την κρατήσουν μυστική για να την διατηρήσουν. Ίσως κι αυτό.

Πάντως επειδή έχω δει μάλλον τα πάντα στα πανεπιστήμια, πιστεύω ότι ο πιο στόκος που κυκλοφορεί είναι ο Έλληνας που δέκα χρόνια μετά το πτυχίο αποφασίζει να κάνει μεταπτυχιακά, με εκπαιδευτική άδεια κλπ. 
Με έχουν ρωτήσει: _πόσες ώρες διάβασμα την ημέρα πρέπει να κάνω για να πάρω διδακτορικό;_
Μου έχουν πει: _δε με χωνεύει ο καθηγητής γι' αυτό μου ζητάει να κάνω διορθώσεις στην εργασία μου_ (που προφανώς είναι τέλεια και δεν χωράει διορθώσεις)
Και το κορυφαίο: _αφού έχουν τόσους Έλληνες φοιτητές, γιατί δεν μαθαίνουν να εκφράζονται έτσι ώστε να γίνονται κατανοητοί από τους Έλληνες;_ (από κάποιον που του εξηγούσαμε ότι όταν ο καθηγητής λέει "εγώ στη θέση σου θα έκανα αυτό" σημαίνει: κάνε αυτό)


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Άλλαξα τον τίτλο, αφού η συζήτηση δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την πολυπραγμοσύνη του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη. Θα προτιμούσα να κοιτάξουμε αίτια και λύσεις αντί να μείνουμε στην απαρίθμηση συμπτωμάτων / προβλημάτων που τελειωμό δεν έχουν.

Προσωπικά, δεν πιστεύω ότι το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι τι έκανε ο Μπ. ως πρύτανης ή αν γράφει με «θ» αντί για «τ». 

Τα εννιά προβλήματα που εντόπισε ο καθηγητής είναι:

Το σύστημα δεν αξιολογείται.
Ακατάρτιστοι και ανεπιμόρφωτοι εκπαιδευτικοί.
Απαξιωμένη Τεχνική-Επαγγελματική Εκπαίδευση
Απαξίωση του δασκάλου και του Λυκείου
Το Φροντιστήριο έγινε θεσμός
Αδιαφορία, καταπίεση, πλήξη, απογοήτευση
Μεγάλες ανισότητες μεταξύ σχολείων
Παιδεία και πολιτισμός δεν αποτελούν προτεραιότητες
Η Παιδεία έχει γίνει χώρος κομματικού ανταγωνισμού

Θα μπορούσε να αρχίσει κανείς με το 8. Απορία: αν καταφέρναμε να ξεφύγουμε από όλα τα ξένα και τα ντόπια συμφέροντα που θέλουν να επενδύουμε σε όπλα (αναλογιστείτε για λίγο πόσοι πόροι αναλώνονται σε όπλα που σκοτώνουν αντί να αναλώνονται στη γνώση και στη στήριξη της ζωής και μισείστε με όλη σας την ψυχή τον κάθε στρατοκράτη και το κάθε στρατοκρατικό κύτταρο του μυαλού μας), αν καταφέρναμε ποτέ να ξεφύγουμε απ’ αυτόν τον φαυλότατο κύκλο, έχουμε καταλάβει πόσο σημαντική επένδυση είναι η Παιδεία και ο Πολιτισμός για να διοχετεύσουμε εκεί τα χρήματα; Και με τρόπο παραγωγικό, όχι στα σαγόνια των επιτήδειων.

(Αυτά για αρχή. Πάρτε τη σκυτάλη ή αρχίστε δικό σας νήμα συλλογισμών.)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

Σωστά άλλαξες τον τίτλο, γιατί το θέμα - εδώ - δεν είναι το ένα ή το άλλο πρόσωπο. Όμως το ότι η πνευματική ηγεσία, που είναι και αρκετά παγιωμένη για χρόνια, πολυπραγμονεί για δικό της όφελος και προβολή, και υποβιβάζει σε τέτοιο βαθμό το ρόλο της, είναι από τα βασικά αίτια και μέρος του "φαυλότατου κύκλου", σε μια χώρα που τέλος πάντων δεν είναι και Σουηδία, για να έχει να εμπλακεί σε πόλεμο από το 1814, ασχέτως του πόσα μπορούν να γίνουν στο θέμα της μείωσης των εξοπλισμών.

ΥΓ Εκατομμύρια μπορείς να σπαταλάς εξίσου καλά σε άχρηστα οπλικά συστήματα ή σε Μυθωδίες του Vangelakis, για ένα "αρπαχτό γκλαμουράτο κοντσέρτο".


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

Κάποιες σκόρπιες σκέψεις, ελλείψει χρόνου για να τις οργανώσω:

1. Ένα σύστημα που *από την αρχή μέχρι το τέλος *δεν ενθαρρύνει τη δημιουργικότητα και την ελεύθερη σκέψη. Στα πάντα. Η γνωστή *ασφυξία *και *τυπολατρεία *που αναφέρθηκε κι αλλού. 
2. Ένα σύστημα που σπαταλάει άπειρες πολύτιμες ώρες στην υποκριτική διδασκαλία άχρηστων μαθημάτων, βλ. θρησκευτικά και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι άλλο. Διαχωρισμός Κράτους-Εκκλησίας τώρα. Υπουργείο Παιδείας, σκέτο. 
3. Η πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που επιλέγει να κάνει το επάγγελμα του εκπαιδευτικού, το κάνει για λόγους μονιμότητας, εξασφάλισης και ελεύθερου χρόνου. Σεβαστά όλα αυτά και όλοι τα θέλουμε, αλλά δεν γίνεσαι εκπαιδευτικός γι' αυτό το λόγο. Πρέπει να το έχεις μέσα σου και να το αγαπάς. Οι περισσότεροι των εκπαιδευτικών που γνώρισα και έζησα εγώ ήταν ακατάλληλοι γι' αυτή τη δουλειά. Κάπου άκουγα τις προάλλες ότι εκπαιδευτικός είναι το νέο όνειρο που προωθείται στα παιδιά (οι παιδαγωγικές σχολές είχαν φέτος τη μεγαλύτερη ζήτηση; )

Και όλα τα άλλα που αναφέρθηκαν.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Συμφωνώ με το τρίτο ζήτημα του Αμβρόσιου πιο πάνω. 
για το θέμα της δημιουργικότητας μεγάλο ρόλο παίζει και το σπίτι και αυτό που παρατηρώ στην Ελλάδα είναι αντί να συνεργάζεται το σπίτι με το σχολείο το ανταγωνίζεται. Κι επιπλέον, μην ξεχνάμε αυτό που συζητάμε αλλού, αν όλη η κοινωνία έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες στο θέμα της δημιουργικότητας, της προσωπικής έκφρασης κλπ έτσι θα είναι και το σχολείο της. Δημιουργικότητα στην Ελλάδα είναι να βρίσκεις νέους τρόπους διαμαρτυρίας, π.χ., ε, και τα παιδιά το ίδιο κάνουν. 

Για το ότι αν κόβαμε από τα όπλα θα δίναμε στην παιδεία αμφιβάλλω. Ναι, η παιδεία θέλει χρήμα, αλλά και χωρίς χρήμα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά. 
Να πω επίσης ότι τα θρησκευτικά δεν με πειράζουν αρκεί να γίνονται με άλλο τρόπο. Δεν με πειράζει δηλαδή να μαθαίνει το παιδί στο σχολείο πώς να αποφεύγει την πλύση εγκεφάλου της Scientology. Στο πανεπιστήμιο είχα παρακολουθήσει σεμινάρια που είχαν θέμα τις παραθρησκευτικές οργανώσεις. Τότε ήταν πολύ πρόσφατη η επίθεση με δηλητηριώδη αέρια στον υπόγειο του Τόκιο και είχαμε ασχοληθεί πολύ με αυτά τα φαινόμενα. Τις διαλέξεις οργάνωνε το τμήμα θεολογίας. 

Και βέβαια για το θέμα του ότι όλοι θέλουν να γίνουν δάσκαλοι, μια άλλη ερώτηση:
Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει στην Ελλάδα (όχι μόνο στην Παιδεία) ώστε να υπάρχει καταμερισμός των επαγγελμάτων και να μην επιδιώκουν όλοι δημόσιο, που από εκεί ξεκινάνε τα προβλήματα της παιδείας;


----------



## crystal (Jul 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Τι θα μπορούσε να γίνει στηνΕλλάδα (όχι μόνο στην Παιδεία) ώστε να υπάρχει καταμερισμός των επαγγελμάτων και να μην επιδιώκουν όλοι δημόσιο, που από εκεί ξεκινάνε τα προβλήματα της παιδείας;



(μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Λοβοτομή.


----------



## Count Baltar (Jul 30, 2009)

Το σχολείο έχει πλαστεί γύρω από τις πανελλήνιες, και κακά τα ψέματα, στη χώρα της αδιαφάνειας οι πανελλήνιες είναι ( ; ) ο μόνος θεσμός που δίνει την εντύπωση ότι λειτουργεί αδιάβλητα -- γι' αυτό και αντιμετωπίζονται με ευλάβεια. Και γι' αυτό, ίσως, πληθαίνουν τώρα τελευταία τα φαινόμενα διαβλητότητάς τους -- επειδή θέλουν να τις αλλάξουν, αλλά δεν γίνεται αν πρώτα δεν "δυσφημιστούν" (αφού σχεδόν κανείς δεν θέλει να δει ότι πέραν του "αδιαβλήτου" τους είναι ένα χάλι και μισό).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2009)

crystal said:


> (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Λοβοτομή.


Πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι την εποχή που τελείωσα εγώ το Λύκειο, δεν υπήρχε τέτοια μανία των νέων για διορισμό στο δημόσιο. Μπορεί οι μεγαλύτεροι, γονείς και λοιποί, να σε πίεζαν να διοριστείς στο δημόσιο, αλλά οι νέοι δεν έτρεχαν. 

Έδωσα εξετάσεις σε δημόσια τράπεζα, όπου για 30 θέσεις εμφανίστηκαν 1800 υποψήφιοι. Αν σήμερα γινόταν διαγωνισμός για 30 θέσεις σε δημόσια τράπεζα, θα εμφανίζονται 18.000 υποψήφιοι, όχι μόνο 1800. Και αφού πέτυχα στην τράπεζα και ανέλαβα υπηρεσία, μετά από δυο μήνες που βγήκαν τα αποτελέσματα των Πανελληνίων και είχα πετύχει στο Χημικό Πατρών, έδωσα την παραίτησή μου από την τράπεζα και τους αποχαιρέτησα, γιατί δεν υπήρχε χρόνος να πηγαίνω στα εργαστήρια και να δουλεύω συγχρόνως στην τράπεζα. Φανταστείτε να το κάνει αυτό ένας σημερινός νέος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2009)

Στις γραμμές που είχα γράψει πιο πάνω, πριν παραδώσω το πνεύμα και τη σκυτάλη, είχα αρχίσει να λέω ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε πρώτα απ' όλα μια λίστα με τα πράγματα που μπορούν και πρέπει να γίνουν και δεν έχουν μεγάλο οικονομικό κόστος. Συμφωνώ, δηλαδή, ότι πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν και ας μην προβάλλουμε τα στενά οικονομικά σαν δικαιολογία για να μη γίνονται. Από την άλλη, ας μη γελιόμαστε, το πλήρες πακέτο θέλει και οικονομικές επενδύσεις. Που θα γίνουν αφού αντιληφθούμε ότι η παιδεία είναι επένδυση, όχι με τη ρομαντική έννοια, αλλά με την απόλυτα οικονομική.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 30, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Και γι' αυτό, ίσως, πληθαίνουν τώρα τελευταία τα φαινόμενα διαβλητότητάς τους -- επειδή θέλουν να τις αλλάξουν, αλλά δεν γίνεται αν πρώτα δεν "δυσφημιστούν" (αφού σχεδόν κανείς δεν θέλει να δει ότι πέραν του "αδιαβλήτου" τους είναι ένα χάλι και μισό).


Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να γίνει εσκεμμένη προσπάθεια να δυσφημιστούν. Αρκεί να διαβάσεις αυτά που γράφτηκαν στο περιοδικό Schooligans στις 27/6/09, με τίτλο "Εσύ αντέγραψες στις Πανελλήνιες;" Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ανεβάσει ακόμα το Τεύχος 15, στην ιστοσελίδα τους, μόλις το ανεβάσουν θα βάλω το λινκ. Βλέπουμε σ' αυτό μαρτυρίες από δεκάδες μαθητές Λυκείων που δείχνουν ότι στις Πανελλήνιες πέφτει πλέον φανερή αντιγραφή ασυστόλως, μπροστά στα μάτια των επιτηρητών.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 30, 2009)

Και εκτός από αυτό: έχω ακούσει ιστορίες για πληρωμές σε υπαλλήλους ώστε να αλλάξουν οι βαθμοί στον υπολογιστή. Πληρωμές αστρονομικές, αν πιστέψει κανείς τις φήμες.
Και αναρωτιέμαι: τόσα λεφτά για να μπεις στο πανεπιστήμιο, τόσα λεφτά για να βγεις και ο μόνος σου στόχος να είναι μια θέση στο δημόσιο που ο μισθός της θα αποσβέσει τις δαπάνες σου του αγίου ποτέ;

Νομίζω πάντως ότι οι περισσότεροι που κυνηγούν τη θέση στο δημόσιο με το δίκαννο σκέφτονται το συνδυασμό _καθόλου δουλειά_ = _εύκολα λεφτά_.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 30, 2009)

SBE said:


> Για το ότι αν κόβαμε από τα όπλα θα δίναμε στην παιδεία αμφιβάλλω. Ναι, η παιδεία θέλει χρήμα, αλλά και χωρίς χρήμα μπορεί να λειτουργήσει σωστά.



Ακριβώς. Πάντα μπορεί να γίνει κάτι καλύτερο με αυτά που υπάρχουν τώρα.Και τα θρησκευτικά, ενώ προσωπικά το αγαπάω πολύ σαν αντικείμενο, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί έπρεπε να τα κάνω επί 6 χρόνια κάθε βδομάδα; Και καλά να μάθαινα ουσιαστικά πράγματα για τις θρησκείες και τη Θεολογία (από Χριστιανισμό μέχρι Βουδισμό και Native American Spirituality). Αλλά να πληρώνουμε φόρους για να ακούμε την προπαγάνδα του ιερατείου με το έτσι-θέλω, ε όχι! Χαμένες ώρες, χαμένες ώρες, χαμένες ώρες!



Alexandra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να γίνει εσκεμμένη προσπάθεια να δυσφημιστούν. Αρκεί να διαβάσεις αυτά που γράφτηκαν στο περιοδικό Schooligans στις 27/6/09, με τίτλο "Εσύ αντέγραψες στις Πανελλήνιες;" Δυστυχώς δεν έχουν ανεβάσει ακόμα το Τεύχος 15, στην ιστοσελίδα τους, μόλις το ανεβάσουν θα βάλω το λινκ. Βλέπουμε σ' αυτό μαρτυρίες από δεκάδες μαθητές Λυκείων που δείχνουν ότι στις Πανελλήνιες πέφτει πλέον φανερή αντιγραφή ασυστόλως, μπροστά στα μάτια των επιτηρητών.



Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι μόνο η αντιγραφή. Οι εξετάσεις αυτές διαβάλλονται και με άλλους τρόπους, απ' όσο έχω ακούσει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 30, 2009)

crystal said:


> (μεταξύ σοβαρού και αστείου) Λοβοτομή.


Εδώ δεν περνάνε τέτοια ...γιαπωνέζικα χαρακίρι στυλ. Αγαπάμε τη ζωή και το Δημόσιο (να μας τρεφει). Προ ημερών λοιπόν κατατέθηκε (ν)τροπολογία που επιτρέπει την *επιδότηση θέσεων εργασίας από τον ΟΑΕΔ στο Δημόσιο* - θα τρελαθούμε! - i.e. 
1) πάλι διορίζουμε όπως όπως, και τώρα με λεφτά που προορίζονταν για εργασία στην πραγματική οικονομία, και
2) το Δημόσιο υπάγεται σε μια επικίνδυνη αντίληψη "εργοδοτικής επιχείρησης".


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Ένα πράγμα που μπορεί να γίνει χωρίς έξοδα είναι να καταργηθεί η μονιμότητα των δασκάλων. Αλλά αυτό δεν θα γίνει ποτέ. 
Να φέρουν επιθεωρητές από άλλες υπηρεσίες (πανεπιστημιακούς π.χ. ΟΧΙ καθηγητές ΜΕ και δασκάλους) και να τους στείλουν να κάνουν δειγματοληπτική αξιολόγηση κι αν οι μαθητές υστερούν στο δειγματοληπτικό έλεγχο ο δάσκαλος να μετατίθεται σε θέση εκτός σχολείου και να μπορεί να επιστρέψει στο σχολείο μετά από μετεκπαίδευση. 
Να υποχρεώνονται οι δάσκαλοι κάθε χ χρόνια να παρακολουθούν μετεκπαίδευση ΚΑΙ μετά να γίνεται έλεγχος αν εφαρμόζονται στην τάξη αυτά που μαθαίνουν. 

Στο γυμνάσιο είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα. Κι εκεί επιστροφή των επιθεωρητών, αλλά τυχαία. Δηλαδή ο επιθεωρητής να ταξιδεύει σ' όλη τη χώρα και να κάνει ελέγχους σε άλλες περιοχές, όχι στη δική του. Ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην Ελλάδα είναι όμως ότι όπου υπάρχει έλεγχος τα κάνουν πλακάκια μεταξύ τους οι ελεγκτές κι οι ελεγχόμενοι. 

Να αλλάξει ο τρόπος διορισμού με αναπληρωτές, έκτακτους κλπ. Να υπάρχει σε κάθε εκπαιδευτική περιφέρεια λίστα αναπληρωτών μόνιμων υπαλλήλων, οι οποίοι θα είναι έτοιμοι να καλύψουν τις θέσεις την επόμενη της ημέρας που εμφανίζονται. Θα πληρώνονται κανονικά όταν εργάζονται κι ένα μικρο ποσό όταν δεν εργάζονται για να είναι διαθέσιμοι. Αυτοί δεν θα ανακατεύονται με τους μόνιμους. Αν θέλουν να διοριστούν μόνιμοι, θα κάνουν ξεχωριστή αίτηση και θα παραιτούνται με την ανάληψη της μόνιμης θέσης. Ταυτόχρονα καταργούνται αποσπάσεις κλπ - για να ζητήσεις απόσπαση θα πρέπει να έχεις εργαστεί χ μήνες στην θέση σου, και φυσικά αν αποσπαστείς σε θέση με λίγα μόρια δεν θα παίρνεις τα μόρια της θέσης που άφησες (αυτό για να μην έχουμε το φαινόμενο με τα δυσπρόσιτα που αναφέρω σε παλιότερο μήνυμα). Εννοείται ότι καταργούνται οι σχολικές εκδρομές του τύπου "σήμερα έχει καλό καιρό, ας μην κάνουμε μάθημα". Οι μόνες εκδρομές που θα επιτρέπονται θα είναι οι προγραμματισμένες, με ξεκάθαρο εκπαιδευτικό χαρακτήρα. 

Και μερικά που χρειάζονται χρήματα: να ξεκινήσει πλύση εγκεφάλου των γονιών με φυλλάδια κλπ ώστε να στηρίζουν το έργο των δασκάλων και να μην τους σαμποτάρουν.

Να γίνεται επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός της προκοπής. Σε κάποια τάξη, να μπορεί ο μαθητής να κάνει διάφορα τεστ και να του δίνουν συμβουλές με βάση τα αποτελέσματα για το πώς να συνεχίσει. Τα τεστ αυτά ατομικά, βέβαια, όχι ομαδικά, και να υπάρχει συμμετοχή των γονιών. Οι συστάσεις εννοείται δεν θα είναι δεσμευτικές. 

Άμα σκεφτώ θα γράψω κι άλλα, αλλά έχει νόημα; Από ιδέες καλά πάμε. Η εφαρμογή είναι το πρόβλημα. 
Και να πω ένα τελευταίο που εμένα με ενοχλεί πολύ: είδα τα Χριστούγεννα στην Ελλάδα τους εκπροσώπους της ΟΛΜΕ και απλούς καθηγητές σε σχολεία να μιλάνε στην τηλεόραση. Ατημέλητοι, με κάτι ντυσίματα κακόγουστα, αχτένιστοι, κάτι πουλόβερ βρωμιάρικα κλπ. Τι εικόνα δίνουν στους μαθητές όταν πάνε για δουλειά σε αυτό το χάλι; Δε λέω να ντύνονται με κουστούμι και γραβάτα υποχρεωτικά, αλλά όχι και να είναι λες και θα πάνε να σκάψουν στον κήπο.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι την εποχή που τελείωσα εγώ το Λύκειο, δεν υπήρχε τέτοια μανία των νέων για διορισμό στο δημόσιο. Μπορεί οι μεγαλύτεροι, γονείς και λοιποί, να σε πίεζαν να διοριστείς στο δημόσιο, αλλά οι νέοι δεν έτρεχαν.



Σωστά. Έχω φίλους που εργάζονται στο δημόσιο, δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι από τη δουλειά τους και δεν τολμάνε να παραιτηθούν γιατί οι πιέσεις που δέχονται από τους γύρω γύρω είναι τεράστιες. 
Από την άλλη έχω φίλους που ξεκίνησαν από τον ιδιωτικό τομέα και μετά από λίγο καιρό αγανάκτησαν και πήγαν τρέχοντας στο δημόσιο. 

Αυτό που πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να αλλάξουμε στην Ελλάδα είναι οι ορίζοντες. Να ξέρει ο νέος ότι μπορεί να επιλέξει κι άλλους δρόμους, ότι η ζωή δεν είναι ο μονόδρομος γεννιέσαι- πας σχολείο- πας πανεπιστήμιο- πας στρατό- πας για δουλειά (σε γραφείο)- παντρεύεσαι- κάνεις παιδιά- βγαίνεις στη σύνταξη- πεθαίνεις. 
Όποιος αλλάζει τη σειρά χωρίς να υπάρχει εμφανές οικονομικό όφελος (η μόνη δυνατότητα για εξαίρεση τη σήμερον) ή όποιος δεν τα κάνει έτσι ακριβώς στιγματίζεται από τον περίγυρό του ή αν δεν του προκύψουν έτσι τον λυπάται ο περίγυρος του. 
Από αυτή την αλυσίδα ξεκινάνε και τα προβλήματα της παιδείας και τα προβλήματα της πολιτικής και όλα.


----------



## crystal (Jul 30, 2009)

Νίκελ, τα αίτια λίγο-πολύ τα ξέρουμε όλοι. Το θέμα είναι οι λύσεις...
Πάντως, αναρωτιέμαι αν έχει σκεφτεί κανείς να ρωτήσει και τη γνώμη των άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενων. Μοίρασε ερωτηματολόγια, κάλεσέ τους, προσπάθησε τέλος πάντων να σχηματίσεις μια ιδέα, να καταλάβεις τι σχολείο θέλουν. Και μη μου πείτε για τη σημερινή νεολαία που τα έχει όλα γραμμένα και δεν είναι σε θέση να εκφράσει γνώμη για τίποτα σοβαρό, γιατί θα σας απαντήσω πως τα παιδιά είναι καθρέφτης των γονιών τους κι όποιος τα βάζει με τους νέους, στην ουσία τα βάζει με τον εαυτό του και με την κοινωνία που ο ίδιος έχει φτιάξει για να μεγαλώσουν οι επόμενοι. 

Μου φαίνεται τελείως άγονες συζητήσεις που γίνονται έξω και μακριά απ' τα σχολεία κι από ανθρώπους που ήταν μαθητές πριν μισό αιώνα. Όσο καταρτισμένοι, όσο ενημερωμένοι και να είναι, δεν υπάρχουν ένα σωρό χάσματα που πρέπει να γεφυρώσουν πριν πουν στους μαθητές «νάτο, το βρήκαμε, αυτό είναι το καλύτερο σχολείο για σας»;


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Προσωπικά, δεν πιστεύω ότι το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι (...) αν γράφει [ο Μπ.] με «θ» αντί για «τ».


Ελπίζω το κόψιμο του τσιγάρου να μη σε κάνει να χάσεις και την αίσθηση του χιούμορ!


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2009)

crystal said:


> σοβαρό, γιατί θα σας απαντήσω πως τα παιδιά είναι καθρέφτης των γονιών τους κι όποιος τα βάζει με τους νέους, στην ουσία τα βάζει με τον εαυτό του και με την κοινωνία που ο ίδιος έχει φτιάξει για να μεγαλώσουν οι επόμενοι.



Κι εμείς που δεν έχουμε παιδιά και ίσως αισθανόμαστε νέοι, όταν κάνουμε κριτική με ποιούς τα βάζουμε;

Συμφωνώ πάντως ότι τα παιδιά είναι καθρέφτης των γονιών. Στα ερωτηματολόγια οι απαντήσεις που θα έδιναν θα ήταν στην ουσία οι απαντήσεις των γονιών.


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2009)

Costas said:


> Ελπίζω το κόψιμο του τσιγάρου να μη σε κάνει να χάσεις και την αίσθηση του χιούμορ!


Όχι, καλέ. Άλλωστε, εγώ μόλις τώρα το έκοψα. :)


Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα είναι η εκμηδένιση του εκπαιδευτικού. Κακή κατάρτιση και κακή αμοιβή. Κανείς δεν τον ελέγχει, δεν υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που θα του δείξουν τρόπους να βελτιώσει τη διδασκαλία του. Δεν ενημερώνεται, δεν ξέρει πόσες δυνατότητες προσφέρουν οι νέες τεχνολογίες, είναι τεχνο(λογο)φοβικός (οι όποιες αποτυχίες στην εφαρμογή των νέων τεχνολογιών στο ευρωπαϊκό σχολείο οφείλονται κυρίως στους εκπαιδευτικούς). Ούτε μαστίγιο ούτε καρότο. Ποια δημιουργικότητα και ελεύθερη σκέψη θα εμπνεύσει αυτός ο εκπαιδευτικός; Η εύκολη λύση είναι η παπαγαλία. Το σχολικό βιβλίο και η διδακτέα ύλη, υποχρέωση και ασφάλεια. Οι πιπίλες (πατρίδα, οικογένεια, θρησκεία, παράδοση), σταθερές αξίες.

Έστω ότι τρελαίνεται ο υπουργός παιδείας και σχεδιάζει με τους συνεργάτες του το πιο σύγχρονο πρόγραμμα παιδείας. Και έστω ότι υπάρχουν άνθρωποι να δημιουργήσουν την ύλη που θα μαγέψει τους μαθητές. Πόσο πιθανό είναι να εφαρμοστεί σωστά ένα τέτοιο πρόγραμμα από ανθρώπους που τους έχει στύψει το σύστημα; Ποια κυβέρνηση θα μπορέσει να ζητήσει από τους ανθρώπους στην έδρα να ξαναγίνουν δάσκαλοι και εκπαιδευτικοί και να βρει θετική ανταπόκριση αντί για μερικούς μήνες απεργίας;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

Παλιό περιστατικό. από φίλη καθηγήτρια στη Μ.Ε. Εξηγεί σε μια μαμά ότι η κόρη, που τρόμαζες να βρεις κάνα διψήφιο στον έλεγχό της, έχει μεγάλες δυσκολίες και θα χρειαστεί προσπάθεια μη χάσει και την τάξη. Με αναστεναγμό η μαμά τής λέει: 
Για μοδίστρα, μου είπαν δεν κάνει, για […πες κομμώτρια – δεν θυμάμαι] δεν τα καταφέρνει, ε, είπα κι εγώ να την κάνω δασκάλα. Και μου την κόβετε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Για μοδίστρα, μου είπαν δεν κάνει, για […πες κομμώτρια – δεν θυμάμαι] δεν τα καταφέρνει, ε, είπα κι εγώ να την κάνω δασκάλα. Και μου την κόβετε;


Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από άτομο που η εικόνα του θύμιζε πνευματική υστέρηση και παρουσίαζε περιστατικά στιγμιαίας απώλειας συνείδησης με πλήρη ακράτεια ούρων. Το άτομο αυτό με τη βοήθεια μιας μητέρας συνταξιούχου εκπαιδευτικού που ασκούσε αφόρητη πίεση σε πανεπιστημιακούς καθηγητές κατάφερε να πάρει πτυχίο γαλλικής φιλολογίας, σε ηλικία 32 ετών περίπου. Στη συνέχεια, η μητέρα πήρε από το χέρι την κόρη της και την έφερε στο γραφείο εκπαίδευσης να διοριστεί αναπληρώτρια, και διορίστηκε. Τα περιστατικά που αναφέρω πιο πάνω συνέβαιναν στη διάρκεια της χρονιάς μέσα στην τάξη. Όταν η διευθύντρια του σχολείου κατήγγειλε προφορικά την ακαταλληλότητα της "συναδέλφου", της απάντησαν από το γραφείο ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα αν δεν τους κάνει γραπτή αναφορά. Σύμφωνα με την κλασική ελληνική νοοτροπία τού "Δεν θα καρφώσω εγώ την καημένη τη συνάδελφο για να χάσει τη δουλειά της", αρνήθηκε να κάνει αναφορά. Η "συνάδελφος" έβαλε σε όλα τα παιδιά 19άρια και 20άρια στα γαλλικά, για να μη διαμαρτύρονται οι γονείς τους. 

Αυτή ήταν η χειρότερη περίπτωση που έχω ζήσει στα 23 χρόνια της θητείας μου, αλλά υπήρξαν δεκάδες άλλες ελαφρότερες, ακατάλληλων εκπαιδευτικών. Όσο το σύστημα διορίζει τέτοια άτομα στα σχολεία για να διδάξουν παιδιά, τότε με μόνο κριτήριο την επετηρίδα και τώρα την επιτυχία στο ΑΣΕΠ, και δεν αξιολογεί ποτέ κανέναν, δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να βελτιωθεί κάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 31, 2009)

Κάτι που δεν γνωρίζει ο πολύς κόσμος: Στη Σχολή Ικάρων (Ιπτάμενοι, Μηχανικοί-ΣΜΑ, κι όλες οι ειδικότητες) *όλοι οι καθηγητές αξιολογούνται από τους σπουδαστές*. Η δική μου τάξη τής ΣΜΑ κατάφερε, με τις αξιολογήσεις της, να σταματήσει έναν απαράδεκτο τακτικό καθηγητή από το να συνεχίσει να διδάσκει (ΣτΖ: ο τακτικός καθηγητής στη ΣΙ είναι η ανώτατη βαθμίδα διδάσκοντος). Εντούτοις τα καταφέραμε. Δεν μας ένοιαζαν τα άριστα που απλόχερα μοίραζε, μας ένοιαζε να μάθουμε — διότι ανθρώπινες ζωές κρέμονται από τις δικές μας γνώσεις.

Τι γίνεται τώρα στα ΑΕΙ; Δέχονται ή πρόκειται ποτέ να δεχτούν οι καθηγητές των ΑΕΙ να αξιολογούνται από τους φοιτητές; Χα! Σιγά μη δεχτούν! Και το καλύτερο απ' όλα; Το ΤΕΕ δεν αναγνωρίζει το πτυχίο τής ΣΜΑ με το πρόσχημα ότι η Σχολή δεν έχει το αυτοδιοίκητο, όπως τα ΑΕΙ...


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 31, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από άτομο που η εικόνα του θύμιζε πνευματική υστέρηση και παρουσίαζε περιστατικά στιγμιαίας απώλειας συνείδησης με πλήρη ακράτεια ούρων. Το άτομο αυτό με τη βοήθεια μιας μητέρας συνταξιούχου εκπαιδευτικού που εξασκούσε αφόρητη πίεση σε πανεπιστημιακούς καθηγητές κατάφερε να πάρει πτυχίο γαλλικής φιλολογίας, σε ηλικία 32 ετών περίπου. Στη συνέχεια, η μητέρα πήρε από το χέρι την κόρη της και την έφερε στο γραφείο εκπαίδευσης να διοριστεί αναπληρώτρια, και διορίστηκε. Τα περιστατικά που αναφέρω πιο πάνω συνέβαιναν στη διάρκεια της χρονιάς μέσα στην τάξη. Όταν η διευθύντρια του σχολείου κατήγγειλε προφορικά την ακαταλληλότητα της "συναδέλφου", της απάντησαν από το γραφείο ότι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα αν δεν τους κάνει γραπτή αναφορά. Σύμφωνα με την κλασική ελληνική νοοτροπία τού "Δεν θα καρφώσω εγώ την καημένη τη συνάδελφο για να χάσει τη δουλειά της", αρνήθηκε να κάνει αναφορά. Η "συνάδελφος" έβαλε σε όλα τα παιδιά 19άρια και 20άρια στα γαλλικά, για να μη διαμαρτύρονται οι γονείς τους.
> 
> Αυτή ήταν η χειρότερη περίπτωση που έχω ζήσει στα 23 χρόνια της θητείας μου, αλλά υπήρξαν δεκάδες άλλες ελαφρότερες, ακατάλληλων εκπαιδευτικών. Όσο το σύστημα διορίζει τέτοια άτομα στα σχολεία για να διδάξουν παιδιά, τότε με μόνο κριτήριο την επετηρίδα και τώρα την επιτυχία στο ΑΣΕΠ, και δεν αξιολογεί ποτέ κανέναν, δεν υπάρχει καμιά ελπίδα να βελτιωθεί κάτι.



Ξέρω κι εγώ ανάλογες περιπτώσεις ατόμων με ειδικές ανάγκες που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο έχουν πάρει κάποια μορφή ισχύος που θα ήταν ενδεχομένως βλαβερή και επικίνδυνη για τον εαυτό τους και το περιβάλλον τους. Ξέρω π.χ. άτομο που με το ζόρι έχει πάρει δίπλωμα αυτοκινήτου και κυκλοφορεί στους δρόμους. 

Αν δεν ήταν τόσο μεγάλη η αδιαφορία του συστήματος ώστε να μεριμνήσει για την σωστή εκπαίδευση και αποκατάστασή τους, θα φτάναμε μέχρι εκεί; 

Από την άλλη βέβαια ξέρω και περιπτώσεις εκπαιδευτικών και πανεπιστημιακών που παρόλο που δεν είχαν ειδικές ανάγκες, η βλάβη που προξενούσαν στο περιβάλλον τους εκτεινόταν χιλιόμετρα μακριά...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

To 2. έλεγε "Ακατάρτιστοι και ανεπιμόρφωτοι εκπαιδευτικοί".
Ας υποβαθμίσουμε λοιπόν κι άλλο τη βαθμίδα που τους εκπαιδεύει χάρη στην συντεχνία των διδασκόντων στα ΤΕΙ που συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτοι ανεξαρτήτως κυβερνήσεων, όπως φαίνεται στον Τύπο από τις αντιδράσεις των ΑΕΙ στο νομοσχέδιο για τη ρύθμιση θεμάτων τεχνολογικού και πανεπιστημιακού τομέα της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης που υπέβαλε ο Αριστόβουλος. Καταγγέλλουν το νομοσχέδιο ως προς το σκέλος της εξίσωσης ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ με τη νέα υποβάθμιση των πτυχίων των πανεπιστημίων, με βάση το επίπεδο-διαρκεια σπουδών και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που παραχωρεί στους αποφοίτους των ΤΕΙ, και για την «απώλεια διακριτών ρόλων Πανεπιστημίων-ΤΕΙ», που απορρέει από την ίδρυση τμημάτων ΤΕΙ με ειδικότητες παρόμοιες ή ίδιες με αυτές των ΑΕΙ και από την ερευνητική σύμπραξη σε ομοειδή αντικείμενα παρά την ανισότητα των προσόντων που κατέχουν οι εκάτεροι διδάσκοντες.
Γι' αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να συμφωνούμε στα τετριμμένα αίτια, αλλά στις λύσεις που προωθούνται.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2009)

Και στο δικό μου σχολείο είχαμε περίπτωση καθηγήτριας Γαλλικών που δεν επικοινωνούσε με το περιβάλλον. Εμείς την είχαμε δυο βδομάδες, αλλά άλλοι την είχαν όλα τα χρόνια. 

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε πρώτα όμως πόσα παίρνουν οι καθηγητές ΜΕ γιατί ακούω συχνά- πυκνά ότι είναι κακοπληρωμένοι. Γνωστοί μου με μερικά χρόνια διορισμό (όχι πολλά νομίζω πεντέξι) παίρνουν γύρω στα 1500 το μήνα που μου φαίνονται στάνταρ μέσος μισθός. 
Το ζήτημα είναι βέβαια πού βρίσκονται σε σχέση με άλλα επαγγέλματα και ποια η αγοραστική τους δύναμη, αλλά μην ξεχνάμε ότι άλλα επαγγέλματα πληρώνουν καλύτερα και τη στιγμή που υπάρχει προσφορά δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο για αύξηση. Επειδή καταλαβαίνω καλύτερα τα νούμερα, ας δούμε μερικές στατιστικές:
Υπάρχει η πρόσφατη έκθεση της Ευριδίκης, αλλά κολλάει και κατεβαίνει το μισό, οπότε ας αρκεστούμε στην παλιότερη έκθεση  του 2003 που λέει:
In the majority of European countries, the minimum basic gross salary of teachers in general lower secondary education is less than or equivalent to per capita GDP. The exceptions are Germany, *Greece*, Spain, Portugal, the United Kingdom (England, Wales and Northern Ireland) and, among the candidate countries, Cyprus and Malta.
*Σε αυτές τις χώρες είναι μεγαλύτερο*. Επίσης συνεχίζει:
in all European Union countries, the highest salary that individual teachers may earn during their career is above the per capita GDP of their country. It is 1.4 times greater in all Member States except Denmark (where it is 1.15 times greater). *It is over twice per capita GDP in Greece *and Spain and over three times per capita GDP in Portugal.
Οι διευθυντές κι οι παλιοί δηλαδή καλά τα πάνε. 

QED ότι δε φαίνεται να είναι και τόσο κακοπληρωμένοι οι καθηγητές ΜΕ στην Ελλάδα, τουλάχιστον όχι όσο ισχυρίζονται. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας και το πόσο αδιαφορούν για τη δουλειά τους, θα έλεγα ότι πληρώνονται ιδιαίτερα πλουσιοπάροχα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> To 2. έλεγε "Ακατάρτιστοι και ανεπιμόρφωτοι εκπαιδευτικοί".
> Ας υποβαθμίσουμε λοιπόν κι άλλο τη βαθμίδα που τους εκπαιδεύει χάρη στην συντεχνία των διδασκόντων στα ΤΕΙ που συνεχίζουν ακάθεκτοι ανεξαρτήτως κυβερνήσεων, όπως φαίνεται στον Τύπο από τις αντιδράσεις των ΑΕΙ στο νομοσχέδιο για τη ρύθμιση θεμάτων τεχνολογικού και πανεπιστημιακού τομέα της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης που υπέβαλε ο Αριστόβουλος. Καταγγέλλουν το νομοσχέδιο ως προς το σκέλος της εξίσωσης ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ με τη νέα υποβάθμιση των πτυχίων των πανεπιστημίων, με βάση το επίπεδο-διαρκεια σπουδών και τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που παραχωρεί στους αποφοίτους των ΤΕΙ, και για την «απώλεια διακριτών ρόλων Πανεπιστημίων-ΤΕΙ», που απορρέει από την ίδρυση τμημάτων ΤΕΙ με ειδικότητες παρόμοιες ή ίδιες με αυτές των ΑΕΙ και από την ερευνητική σύμπραξη σε ομοειδή αντικείμενα παρά την ανισότητα των προσόντων που κατέχουν οι εκάτεροι διδάσκοντες.
> Γι' αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει να συμφωνούμε στα τετριμμένα αίτια, αλλά στις λύσεις που προωθούνται.



Συγγνώμη, αλλά διαβάζω και ξαναδιαβάζω και δεν καταλαβαίνω τι λες. 
Το άρθρο στην εφημερίδα το καταλαβαίνω, βέβαια. 
Τα ΤΕΙ είναι μια πονεμένη ιστορία, ούτως ή άλλως. Και δεν ξέρω γιατί ενώ από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '90 γινόταν συζήτηση για την Μπολόνια, στην Ελλάδα έγιναν τετραετείς οι τριετείς σπουδές που θα κόλλαγαν μια χαρά στο νέο σχήμα.
Αλλά αυτό είναι απλά ένδειξη του πώς βλέπουν την παιδεία οι πολιτικοί. Βάλε και το ότι τελικά θα κλείσουν τα τμήματα ΤΕΙ που δεν έχουν ζήτηση, που κάνει κανένα να αναρωτιέται γιατί τα φτιάξανε και γιατί ξοδεύτηκαν τόσα λεφτά ΜΑΣ για το τίποτα. Και μετά αναρωτιόμαστε γιατί ιδιωτικοί εκπαιδευτικοί οργανισμοί τύπου αμερικάνικο κολλέγιο έχουν πολλαπλασιάσει τις θέσεις μαθητών τους και γιατί οι μαθητές τους κάνουν το Διεθνές Απολυτήριο και μετά φεύγουν αμέσως για ξένα πανεπιστήμια (της προκοπής, όχι της πλέμπας από αυτά που στέλνει ο Μήτσος το Μητσακι). Η ελίτ θα βρίσκει πάντα τρόπους να παραμένει ελίτ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

+1, με αργίες που ούτε καν ονειρεύονται άλλοι εργαζόμενοι και, μετά από καμιά δεκαριά χρόνια, πολύ λίγες ώρες την εβδομάδα. Τις μαζεύουν μάλιστα όλες σε τρεις μέρες και η μισή εβδομάδα ...αργία. Αν είσαι και γυναστής, τι προετοιμασία να κάνεις για το μάθημα; :)
Αυτό το ποστ για το μισθολογικό. Το άλλο στάσου να δω


----------



## tsioutsiou (Jul 31, 2009)

Χα, ωραία, αφού με σώνει κάπως το άρθρο στην εφημερίδα, μην γράφω αναλυτικά καταμεσήμερο. Αν δεις στο Ίντ., επειδή είναι ζεστό θέμα, βρίσκεις καλύτερη ειδησεογραφία για την αντίθεση των ΑΕΙ στο νομοσχέδιο, αλλά χοντρικά περί αυτού πρόκειται.
Οι 3ετείς έγναν 4ετείς για εσωτερικότατους λόγους - ο λογαριασμός από τη Μπολώνια πήγε φυσικά στους Έλληνες φοιτητές και σπουδαστές - να δικαιολογηθεί η ανωτατοποίηση των ΤΕΙ, μαζί με τη βιομηχανία διδακτοροποίησης των διδασκόντων τους, που ακολούθησε, γιατί μικρό ποσοστό ήταν οι κάτοχοι PhD.


----------



## SBE (Jul 31, 2009)

Πάντως ρίχνοντας μια ματιά στο ιντερνέτιο βλέπω ότι στο εξής θα αναγνωρίζονται ως ισότιμα των πτυχίων ΑΕΙ τα πτυχία των ιδιωτικών κέντρων που συνεργάζονται με πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού, τα πτυχία ΤΕΙ κλπ. 
Σε μια υγιή αγορά εργασίας αυτό δεν θα ήταν θεωρητικά μεγάλο πρόβλημα. Ο εργοδότης προσλαμβάνει όποιον θεωρεί ότι έχει τα κατάλληλα προσόντα και του δίνει το μισθό που αναλογεί στη θέση (κι ό,τι άλλο συμφωνήσουν). Αυτόματα οι απόφοιτοι με ανεπαρκείς γνώσεις φιλτράρονται. 

Αλλά στην Ελλάδα το ζήτημα δεν είναι ο ιδιωτικός τομέας αλλά το δημόσιο. Ο λόγος που φωνάζουν για αναγνώριση όλοι αυτοί είναι γιατί χωρίς αναγνώριση δεν διορίζεσαι στο δημόσιο. 
Και ναι μεν υποτίθεται ότι στο δημόσιο όλοι είναι γραφιάδες αλλά υπάρχουν θέσεις δημοσίου εξειδικευμένες. Στο κέντρο κατανομής της ΔΕΗ, στην υπηρεσία που κάνει τα πειράματα και δίνει το σήμα CΕ στα παιχνίδια, στο γενικό χημείο, στον Ασπρόπυργο κλπ. 

ΥΓ Και βέβαια υπάρχουν πονηροί ιδιώτες εργοδότες που προσλαμβάνουν προσωπικό χωρίς αναγνωρισμένα πτυχία για να κάνει τη δουλειά και καλυμμένοι πίσω από την έλλειψη ισοτιμίας πληρώνουν μισθούς αποφοίτων Λυκείου, αλλά αυτούς μπορούσαν να τους κανονίσουν με άλλες ρυθμίσεις.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 1, 2009)

Άδειες ίδρυσης σε 33 από τα 38 κολέγια που είχαν κάνει αίτηση έδωσε το υπουργείο Παιδείας παίρνοντας για μια ακόμη φορά σοβαρές αποφάσεις για τον χώρο της Παιδείας, μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, φοβούμενοι τις αντιδράσεις. Τα 33 κολέγια που πήραν την άδεια βρίσκονται σε Αθήνα, Θεσσαλονίκη, Ηράκλειο και Λάρισα. Δείγμα της βιασύνης της κυβέρνησης, να εκδοθούν οι άδειες μέσα στο καλοκαίρι, είναι το ότι *οι όροι λειτουργίας των κολεγίων αυτών θα ελεγχθούν αργότερα από την αρμόδια επιτροπή*, ενώ το λογικό θα ήταν αυτή η διαδικασία να προηγηθεί της χορήγησης των αδειών.
Aυγή και Καλό Δεκαπενταύγουστο


----------



## SBE (Aug 1, 2009)

Μα βρε Τσίου, αν περιμένανε να ελεγχθούν και να δοθούν οι άδειες από την ολομέλεια τότε τα μαγαζιά αυτά δεν θα μπορούσαν να λειτουργήσουν από Σεπτέμβριο. ;)

Το μόνο σίγουρο με αυτά τα μαγαζιά είναι πως δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να προσλάβουν καλούς δασκάλους (όχι πως το κάνουν). Κοίταζα κάτι βιογραφικά τέτοιων δασκάλων πρόσφατα και πρόσεξα ότι από προσωπικό πάνε πολύ καλά. Υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά και διδακτόρων με επαγγελματική πείρα σε εξωτερικό κλπ που βρίσκονται στην Ελλάδα και δεν έχουν δουλειά, και αυτών με τις ακαδημαϊκές βλέψεις που πάνε από σύμβαση σε σύμβαση στα πανεπιστήμια και συμπληρώνουν τις ώρες τους στα ΚΕΣ. Τους επεφύλασσε η μοίρα, να διδάσκουν τους αποτυχημένους των εισαγωγικών...
Δυστυχώς, μπορεί να συμβεί σε όλους. Είχα κάποτε φοιτητή που έγραψε 150 σελίδες ανοησίες (ήταν η εργασία του με θέμα τα μη-επανδρωμένα διαστημικά οχήματα) και στο τέλος στα συμπεράσματα κατάληξε στο βαρύγδουπο: 
_η εξερεύνηση του διαστήματος είναι πολύ δύσκολη γιατί δεν έχει ξεπεραστεί η ταχύτητα του φωτός. _
(και μετά εξηγούσε ότι δεν υπάρχει εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον για να ξεπεραστεί)





Αλλά ναι, διαπιστώνω ότι και το θέμα της επιμόρφωσης, σεμινάρια κλπ είναι κι αυτό μια προέκταση των φροντιστηρίων. Να υποθέσω πως όσοι Έλληνες δεν τρέχουν να κάνουν μεταπτυχιακά τρέχουν να κάνουν σεμινάρια;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 1, 2009)

> Δυστυχώς, μπορεί να συμβεί σε όλους. Είχα κάποτε φοιτητή που έγραψε 150 σελίδες ανοησίες (ήταν η εργασία του με θέμα τα μη-επανδρωμένα διαστημικά οχήματα) και στο τέλος στα συμπεράσματα κατάληξε στο βαρύγδουπο


Δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με εκπαίδευση, οπότε εξαιρούμαι από τους εκπαιδευτές "ούφο". Ξέρω όμως "Τι σχέση έχουν τα ούφο με τις έξυπνες ξανθιές": Και για τα δύο λέγεται ότι υπάρχουν, αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν υπάρχει ανεξάρτητη τεκμηρίωση.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 2, 2009)

Φρέσκο, πάνω στη ώρα. :) Και οι Εγγλέζοι το ίδιο κρυφτούλι στην ανώτατη εκπαίδευση: αξιολόγηση – λογοδοσία – και περί «αυτονομίας»
Η έκθεση της διακομματικής επιτροπής της Βουλής για την αγγλική ανώτατη εκπαίδευση διαπιστώνει ευρύτατη ανισότητα στις προδιαγραφές ποιότητας που χαρακτηρίζουν τα πτυχία των αγγλικών ΑΕΙ, κατηγορεί την ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα για εφησυχασμό και ζητά επειγόντως μέτρα που θα διασφαλίζουν το κύρος των τίτλων που χορηγούν, μεταξύ των οποίων ανεξάρτητο φορέα αξιολόγησης της ποιότητας των σπουδών. Τα βάζει μάλιστα με τις υπεκφυγές της πανεπιστημιακής ηγεσίας να δώσει μια καθαρή απάντηση στο εάν το ίδιο πτυχίο στο ένα ή στο άλλο πανεπιστήμιο αντανακλά και το ίδιο ή διαφορετικό επίπεδο γνώσεων, και αναφέρει την αδυναμία των εκπροσώπων των ΑΕΙ να αιτιολογήσουν τη μεγάλη αύξηση αριστούχων πτυχιούχων.
Η αγγλική ΕΦΕΕ συμμερίζεται το πρόβλημα, που θίγει η έκθεση, της μεγάλης αύξησης διδάκτρων τα τελευταία χρόνια από τα ΑΕΙ για να χορηγούν τελικά πτυχία που δεν αποδίδουν επαγγελματικά στους κατόχους τους.
Αντιδράσεις (έκπληξη και δυσφορία) εκ μέρους των πανεπιστημιακών για την έκθεση όπου βλέπουν πρόθεση περιορισμού της αυτονομίας των πανεπιστημίων.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Η αγγλική ΕΦΕΕ...


Χμμ... Μήπως ΕΦΕΗΒ; Γιατί απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι το τελευταίο Ε σήμαινε "Ελλάδας". Ή δεν εννοούμε την ίδια ΕΦΕΕ;


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Χμμ... Μήπως ΕΦΕΗΒ; Γιατί απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι το τελευταίο Ε σήμαινε "Ελλάδας". Ή δεν εννοούμε την ίδια ΕΦΕΕ;


Φυσικά, την ίδια ΕΦΕΕ εννοούμε, με τις αγωνιστικές περγαμηνές :) - το ανώτατο όργανο των φοιτητικών συλλόγων των ΑΕΙ της χώρας (Εθνική Φοιτ. Ένωση Ελλάδας) - αλλά πρακτικά, για να συνεννοούμεθα. Αφού τα γνωστά ακρώνυμα γίνονται βραχυγραφία-αυτόνομη λέξη για τον οργανισμό που εκπροσωπούν, ο γαλλικός ΟΤΕ, τα ιταλικά ΕΛΤΑ. Τι καταλαβαίνει κάποιος με το ΕΦΕΗΒ *χωρίς ανάλυση δίπλα*; Λιγότερα και από το NUS(UK). 
Αν χρειάζεται και αναλόγως το κείμενο, φτιάχνεις, πάλι, το ακριβές ακρώνυμο-μετάφραση, με την επεξήγησή του.


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2009)

Περί αξιολόγησης και το σημερινό άρθρο του καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη στο Βήμα.


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2009)

Χτες με ρώτησε δάσκαλος- κανονικά διορισμένος σε δημοτικό σχολείο- αν κατά την επίσκεψή μου στη Νέα Υόρκη πήγα να δω το Λευκό Οίκο. 

Αυτά για τους δασκάλους (και να ήταν η Ουάσιγκτον πόλη που σπάνια ακούγεται στις ειδήσεις, να πω άντε....)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 2, 2009)

SBE said:


> Χτες με ρώτησε δάσκαλος- κανονικά διορισμένος σε δημοτικό σχολείο- αν κατά την επίσκεψή μου στη Νέα Υόρκη πήγα να δω το Λευκό Οίκο.


Θα ήταν νεοδιορισμένος, φαίνεται, και δεν είχε διδάξει ακόμα σε τάξη που μαθαίνουν παγκόσμια γεωγραφία


----------



## SBE (Aug 2, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Θα ήταν νεοδιορισμένος, φαίνεται, και δεν είχε διδάξει ακόμα σε τάξη που μαθαίνουν παγκόσμια γεωγραφία



;)
Νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε γίνει πλέον Αμερική στο ζήτημα της Γεωγραφίας.

ΥΓ Όταν απάντησα ότι στο Λευκό Οίκο είχα πάει σε επίσκεψή μου στην Ουάσιγκτον κοίταξε να τα μπαλώσει λέγοντας ότι "κοντά δεν είναι; καμιά ώρα δρόμο;" 
_*Δρόμο*_ ίσως όχι. 
Βρίσκονται στο ίδιο ηλιακό σύστημα πάντως. 

Και μια που λέμε για αποστάσεις, κάτι από τη Ντέιλι Μέιλ:
Η Ντέιλι Μέιλ μας πληροφορεί ότι η Σκόπελος υποφέρει από τον πολύ τουρισμό λόγω της ταινίας Μάμα Μία, ακριβώς όπως πριν μερικά χρόνια υπέφερε η κοντινή της Κεφαλλονιά. (nearby Kefalonia)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 3, 2009)

SBE said:


> ;)
> η κοντινή της Κεφαλλονιά. [/COLOR](nearby Kefalonia)


Όπα. χάθηκε η Σεφαλόνια που ήταν και του χεριού τους κάποτε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 4, 2009)

Πονηρή φοιτήτρια βρίσκει τρόπο να βγάλει τα σπασμένα:
Alumna sues college because she hasn't found a job
Μπορώ να σκεφτώ εκατό λόγους που δε βρίσκει δουλεία άσχετους με το πανεπιστήμιο (κι αυτό θα κάνει ο δικηγόρος του πανεπιστημίου). 
Στην Ελλάδα αυτοί που πληρώνουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους στα ΙΕΚ υποθέτω είναι ευχαριστημένοι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

Ρίξτε κι εδώ μια ματιά: Νεοελληνική Εκπαίδευση — το πλοίο που βουλιάζει. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 15, 2009)

*Dumb money*

Ένα πάρα πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο στο Newsweek. Μερικά αποσπάσματα:

The biggest error governments are making is to blindly push for more and better everything at all levels of education: more teachers, flashier facilities, more technology in the classroom, and more elite universities. Saudi Arabia, for example, is currently spending $13 billion on a single graduate school. All such efforts may seem sensible, but studies by academics at Munich's IFO Institute and Stanford, among other places, show that simply spending more on education doesn't yield better results. Kids don't necessarily learn more if they sit in smaller classrooms, in more modern and better-equipped schools, or even if their teachers are better-paid (as opposed to just better).
..............................
When the emphasis of testing shifts from outright achievement to relative gains, the results can be stunning. In Florida, for example, school districts that have introduced such testing have found that at some of their "best" schools (by conventional rankings), students' skills actually dropped between grades, while lower-ranked schools were much better at raising students' abilities from their (admittedly lower) starting points. Such analysis may be uncomfortable for some, but it is critical, for once the schools or programs that provide the biggest boost are identified, they can be targeted for spending and their methods replicated.
....................
Teachers' unions also often object to any disruptions in the current system. When the British Education Ministry first tried to introduce value-added testing, it couldn't overcome stiff resistance from teachers and schools until Parliament made it illegal to use the results to determine salaries or budgets. Something similar happened in Belgium, and in Germany it is taboo to compare individual schools' or teachers' performance.


----------



## SBE (Aug 15, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> All such efforts may seem sensible, but studies by academics at Munich's IFO Institute and Stanford, among other places, show that simply spending more on education doesn't yield better results. Kids don't necessarily learn more if they sit in smaller classrooms, in more modern and better-equipped schools, or even if their teachers are better-paid (as opposed to just better).




Νομίζω είχα στείλει σε κάποιο σχετικό νήμα εδώ βιβλιογραφία που έλεγε τα ίδια πάνω κάτω για την εκπαίδευση με υπολογιστές- ότι δεν είχε τελικά σημασία το μέσο. 
Έχει όμως σημασία το να δείχνεις ότι είσαι στο άκρον άωτον της τεχνολογίας. Έχω βρεθεί σε κάμποσες συσκέψεις που ο κατενθουσιασμένος διευθυντής/ πρύτανης/ υπεύθυνος εκπαίδευσης μας έπρηζε με το πώς ανακάλυψε μόλις το Twitter και ότι το μέλλον της εκπαίδευσης είναι αυτό (δεν έχει ιδέα για τι μιλάει, απλά θέλει να δείξει ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός φορέας του είναι εκσυγχρονισμένος, άκουσε για το Twitter, δεν ξέρει τί είναι, το πετάει κι όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε). Δυστυχώς μετά από τέτοιες συσκέψεις συνήθως μας έρχεται κι ένα ωραίο και πανάκριβο έντυπο που μας λέει ότι στο εξής θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε διδασκαλία μέσω SMS αν θέλουμε να δούμε προαγωγή και αύξηση στη ζωή μας. 

Πάντως, ακολουθώντας τα λινκ στο άρθρο βρήκα αυτό εδώ, για το ΗΒ, που λέει ότι δεν μπορούν να πάρουν όλοι πτυχίο, όπως είχε υποσχεθεί το κράτος (κι όπως υπόσχεται η Ελλάδα). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι άμα το κάνεις θέμα προτεραιότητας, δεν μπορείς μετά να κάνεις πίσω.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Aug 21, 2009)

Και ξαφνικά, Νέο Πανεπιστήμιο Δυτικής Ελλάδας στο Αγρίνιο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 21, 2009)

Τι "ξαφνικά"; Εκλογές έρχονται!


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2009)

Έπεσαν στα χέρια μου σημειώσεις σεμιναρίου του ΤΕΕ γραμμένες από Έλληνα καθηγητή, που διδάσκει σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο. Το αφήνω φλου μην θίξουμε καμιά οικογένεια, πάντως είμαι σίγουρη ότι πρόκειται για τις σημειώσεις του αντίστοιχου μαθήματος που διδάσκει ο τύπος και η πρώτη μου σκέψη ήταν ότι και στο πανεπιστήμιο οι αγράμματοι διδάσκουν τους αγράμματους. 

Οι σημειώσεις είναι μετάφραση από διάφορες αγγλόφωνες πηγές, ο κύριος καθηγητής δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να δώσει σωστή βιβλιογραφία, κατά τα κοινώς αποδεκτά πρότυπα, παραθέτει προχειρογραμμένη βιβλιογραφία με ελλείψεις που αν προσπαθήσεις να την ψάξεις την πάτησες. Το κάθε κεφάλαιο έχει διαφορετικό ύφος και τρόπο γραφής και υποψιάζομαι ότι ένα μεγάλο μέρος το μεταφράσανε φοιτητές για δήθεν εργασία στο μάθημα και ότι έπεσε και μεταφραστήρι μέσα. 
Βασικά λάθη: 
α. αγνοεί σε πολλά σημεία την καθιερωμένη ορολογία και φτιάχνει δική του, μεταφράζοντας (λανθασμένα πολλές φορές) από τα αγγλικά. 
β. αγνοεί την ελληνική γλώσσα, δίνοντας σε πολλά σημεία τον όρο στην ελληνική, μετά σε παρένθεση τον όρο στην αγγλική και από κει και κάτω, μόνο στα αγγλικά η επανάληψη. 
γ. ένα spellckeck ρε παιδιά! Διαβάζω π.χ ότι είχαμε _*ύπια μετάβαση*_
... πετυχαίνουμε ύπια μετάβαση (smooth transition). Αυτό το smooth transition έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα ένα άλλο smooth transition κλπ κλπ κλπ
δ. Τα ξένα ονόματα πότε τα μεταφράζει και πότε όχι. 
ε. Τα σχήματα είναι όλα αμετάφραστα (κι εμείς τα ξεπατικώναμε κύριέ μου όταν ήμασταν φοιτητές αλλά βάζαμε στα ελληνικά τα λόγια)
στ. Αφήνει άκλιτες ή αμετάφραστες τις λέξεις σχήμα και figure, δηλαδή: 
... όπως δείχνει και η καμπύλη Α του Σχήμα 4.12 και η καμπύλη Β του Fig. 4.13...

Υποψιάζομαι ότι ο κος καθηγητής (που πληρώθηκε για αυτές τις σημειώσεις) ανήκει στην ομάδα αυτών που σπούδασαν στην Αγγλία από τα 18 τους γιατί δεν μπήκε Ελλάδα, γι' αυτό δεν ξέρει την ορολογία (από τις σημειώσεις είναι εμφανές ότι πρόκειται για Αγγλία κι όχι για ΗΠΑ). Και βρέθηκε στο πανεπιστήμιο στην Ελλάδα με το γνωστό τρόπο και τώρα παραμορφώνει τους φοιτητές γιατί φυσικά το να καθίσει να μάθει λίγη ορολογία ή να διαβάσει κανένα βιβλίο τη γλώσσα διδασκαλίας της χώρας στην οποία επέλεξε να εργαστεί είναι μεγάλη πολυτέλεια.

Κοιτάζοντας λοιπόν αυτές τις σημειώσεις θυμήθηκα τη συζήτηση που κάναμε εδώ για την παιδεία και βλέπω ότι καμία βαθμίδα δεν τη γλιτώνει τελικά από το κύμα της αμορφωσιάς.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2009)

Υπάρχει κι ακόμα καλύτερη εξήγηση: έδωσε τις σημειώσεις σ' έναν φοιτητή του να τις μεταφράσει.

Συγγνώμη, τώρα είδα ότι το ανέφερες κι αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 20, 2009)

Και δυστυχώς δεν έριξε μια ματιά να κάνει διορθώσεις. Το όνομά του το έχει βάλει πάντως φαρδύ- πλατύ στην πρώτη σελίδα και εισέπραξε κάποια αμοιβή για τις υπηρεσίες του. 

Κοιτάζω λοιπόν το βιογραφικό του στη σελίδα του πανεπιστημίου του και βλέπω ότι έχω κάνει λάθος, ο τύπος έχει κάνει όλες τις σπουδές του στο ΕΜΠ. Μας πληροφορεί επίσης ότι είχε απολυτήριο λυκείου με 17 (δυσφήμιση για το ΕΜΠ) πτυχίο με 7 και και τρεις δημοσιεύσεις στις οποίες είναι το όνομά του πρώτο κι άλλες τρεις σαν συν-συγγραφέας (στον κλάδο μου που είναι και κλάδος του αυτό είναι ένδειξη ότι δεν έχει κάνει σοβαρή έρευνα, στη φιλοσοφική ίσως να τον θεωρούσαν πολυγραφότατο). 

Μακάρι να εφαρμοζόταν κάποτε σοβαρή και αντικειμενική αξιολόγηση των πανεπιστημίων, να γινόταν ένα ξεκαθάρισμα, γιατί τέτοια βιογραφικά είναι ανησυχητικά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2009)

Άρα καταλήγουμε ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τα έδωσε σε μερικούς φοιτητές να τα μεταφράσουν.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2009)

Ελάτε τώρα κι εσείς, υπερβολικά αυστηρές δεν είστε; ;) 
Αυτός τουλάχιστον έχει σπουδάσει σε υπαρκτό πανεπιστήμιο. Όχι σαν έναν άλλο, έναν πολιτευτή, διορισμένο αντιπρόεδρο του ΔΙΚΑΤΣΑ (δεν θυμάμαι καλά θέσεις, προσώπατα και ονόματα, αλλά του είχαν αφιερώσει αποκλειστικά δισέλιδο άρθρο με εκτεταμένη τεκμηρίωση στο Βήμα), αρμόδιο για την αξιολόγηση και αναγνώριση των ξένων πτυχίων στην Ελλάδα, που μόστραρε σε περίοπτη θέση στο βιογραφικό του πτυχίο από επιβεβαιωμένα ανύπαρκτο πανεπιστήμιο, από κείνα που υπάρχουν μόνο στο διαδίκτυο και σου στέλνουν με ηλεμήνυμα ό,τι πτυχίο θέλεις και το τυπώνεις μόνος σου...

Και η _*ύπια μετάβαση*_ ήταν typo, _*ύπτια μετάβαση*_ (στην αγκαλιά του Μορφέα), σκεφτόταν ο άνθρωπος και γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τα αληθή λέγει...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2009)

daeman said:


> Και η _*ύπια μετάβαση*_ ήταν typo, _*ύπτια μετάβαση*_ (στην αγκαλιά του Μορφέα), σκεφτόταν ο άνθρωπος και γλώσσα λανθάνουσα τα αληθή λέγει...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 21, 2010)

Η οικονομική κρίση θέλει και αναισθητικά λαϊκισμού.

«Χαμηλώνει» ο πήχυς για την εισαγωγή στα ΑΕΙ, καθώς το βασικό σενάριο που εξετάζει το υπουργείο Παιδείας *είναι όχι μόνον να καταργηθεί το βαθμολογικό όριο του «10», αλλά και να συναρτάται από τις επιδόσεις των πέντε πρώτων εισακτέων σε κάθε πανεπιστημιακό τμήμα. Ομως, σε κάθε περίπτωση, η βάση δεν θα είναι χαμηλότερη από το 8.* Παράλληλα, το υπουργείο Παιδείας αφήνει ανοιχτά όλα τα ενδεχόμενα για τον χρόνο εφαρμογής της νέας ρύθμισης αν και η πιθανότητα τα νέα όρια εισαγωγής να ισχύουν από φέτος, εμφανίζεται ασθενής.

Ωστόσο, στελέχη του υπ. Παιδείας ανέφεραν με νόημα στην «Κ» ότι η ρύθμιση κατάργησης της βάσης μπορεί να υιοθετηθεί ακόμη και λίγες ημέρες πριν από την έναρξη των πανελλαδικών εξετάσεων στα μέσα Μαΐου.
Καθημ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 21, 2010)

Εδώ που τα λέμε, αυτός που μπαίνει με μέσο όρο δέκα δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτερος από αυτόν που μπαίνει με μέσο όρο 8.
Το πρόβλημα είναι τι θα τους κάνουμε όλους αυτούς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 22, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εδώ που τα λέμε, αυτός που μπαίνει με μέσο όρο δέκα δεν είναι και πολύ καλύτερος από αυτόν που μπαίνει με μέσο όρο 8.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι τι θα τους κάνουμε όλους αυτούς.


Και μιλάμε γι' αυτούς που θα το πάρουν κουτσἀ στραβά το χαρτί κάποτε. Γιατί έχουμε και άλλους, των οποίων, από το 2008, η υπόθεση ακόμα εκκρεμεί.


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2010)

Αυτό είναι επιχείρημα υπέρ της μη αναγνώρισης πτυχίων ΙΕΚ, συγγνώμη, ΤΕΕ.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 22, 2010)

Εξετάζεται και το ενδεχόμενο να μη διατεθεί τελικά το 1 δισ. ευρώ στην παιδεία φέτος, όπως είχε υποσχεθεί προεκλογικά ο πρωθυπουργός και όπως αποτυπώθηκε στον προϋπολογισμό του 2010 
Ημερησία
"Η πιο παραγωγική επένδυση"... λέ(γα)με τώρα


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2010)

Καλύτερα νομίζω θα ήταν να κόψουμε το ποσό αυτό απο την άμυνα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορούμε.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 23, 2010)

Υπουργείο δια Βίου Άρπα Κόλλα


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2010)

Αντιγράφω από εκεί:
Και ο κ. Πανάρετος καταλήγει: «Ένας από τους λόγους που τα τοπικά κολέγια είναι τόσο σημαντικά είναι ότι στοιχίζει στην Πολιτεία πολύ λιγότερο να πειραματιστεί με ένα νέο τοπικό κολέγιο παρά με ένα πανεπιστήμιο (η διαφορά μεγέθους των απαιτούμενων επενδύσεων είναι τεράστια)». 

Τόσα χρόνια πειραματισμών με το σύνολο της παιδείας να δείτε πόσο μας έχει στοιχίσει...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 23, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά τόσα χρόνια δεν ζητάνε και τα πανεπιστήμια να υπάρξει τουλάχιστον μια ετήσια ενδιάμεση βαθμίδα (άλλοτε προπαρασκευαστική τάξη στα λύκεια, άλλοτε στα πανεπιστήμια); Γιατί να μη συζητήσουμε αν και ποια από τα αναφερόμενα ως θετικά στοιχεία στο γράφημα των Νέων είναι αρνητικά στην πραγματικότητα;


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

Δηλαδή η τριτοβάθμιαεκπαίδευση θα είναι από έξι ως οχτώ χρόνια, γιατί ως γνωστόν τα παιδιά τη σήμερον είναι πολύ ανώριμα και πρέπει να κλείσουν τα 25 πριν βγουν στην αγορά εργασίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2010)

Εγώ δεν βρίσκω άσχημη την ιδέα των κολεγίων. Αν μάλιστα σταματήσουμε να πληρώνουμε εισφορά υπέρ της ΕΡΤ, και πάνε όλα αυτά τα χρήματα για την ίδρυση κολεγίων, είναι έτοιμη η χρηματοδότηση. Στο κάτω-κάτω, θα πληρώνουμε για μόρφωση και για θέσεις εργασίας, όχι για τους κηφήνες της ΕΡΤ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

Μα τι νόημα έχει το διετές ενδιάμεσο πριν το πανεπιστημιο; 
Ειτε το σχολείο επομενως δεν προετοιμάζει για το πανεπιστήμιο, είτε το πανεπιστημιο αδυνατεί να προετοιμάσει τους πρωτοετείς για τη συνέχεια των σπουδών τους. 

Εγώ προτείνω υποβάθμιση των ΤΕΙ σε διετείς ενδιάμεσες σχολες, όπως ήταν παλιά!


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2010)

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω σαν διετές ενδιάμεσο πριν το πανεπιστήμιο, το βλέπω σαν αυτοτελή βαθμίδα γι' αυτούς που δεν μπορούν ή δεν θέλουν να πάνε πανεπιστήμιο. Ακόμα και για ανθρώπους κάθε ηλικίας που δεν μπόρεσαν να σπουδάσουν όταν ήταν 18 χρονών.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2010)

Όπως το περιγράφει όμως, ειναι ενδιάμεση βαθμίδα πριν το πανεπιστημιο. δηλαδη υποχρεωτική διετία πριν τις σπουδές. Αυτό που λες είναι αυτο που έκαναν τα ΤΕΙ καποτε. Κι επειδή στην Ελλάδα έχουμε την τάση της ανωτατοποίησης, σε μια εικοσαετία θα έχουν ανωτατοποιηθεί και τα διετή, κι ίσως εχουν αναβαθμιστέι σε τετραετή.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 31, 2010)

SBE said:


> Καλύτερα νομίζω θα ήταν να κόψουμε το ποσό αυτό απο την άμυνα, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορούμε.



Όσο η κοινωνία "φωνάζει" για μείωση της θητείας ή και κατάργησή της, τόσο μεγαλύτερες θα είναι οι ανάγκες για ΕΠΟΠ, δηλαδή περισσότερους δημόσιους υπάλληλους, αλλά χωρίς πτυχίο αυτή τη φορά (αν και τελευταία ακόμα και αυτό αλλάζει).

Σχετικά με το θέμα παραθέτω σχετικά ένα blogpost για την υπουργό Παιδείας Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου: 



> Τρίτη, 23 Μαρτίου 2010
> *
> Ποια είναι αυτή η μητέρα;
> *
> ...


Το βρήκα *εδώ*, αν και δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία, υπάρχουν πολλές αναρτήσεις για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα σε διάφορα blog, διάλεξα μια -ας πούμε- light εκδοχή. Να σημειώσω ότι δεν συμμερίζομαι απόλυτα την υφολογία της ανάρτησης. Θεωρώ απολύτως φυσιολογικό κάποιος που έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα να επιθυμεί την καλύτερη δυνατή εκπαίδευση για το παιδί του. 

Με το συμπέρασμα όμως συμφωνώ, είναι όντως οξύμωρο να βλέπεις την υπουργό Παιδείας να μιλάει υπέρ του δημόσιου σχολείου, αλλά να μην το εμπιστεύεται για το δικό της παιδί. Βεβαια, στην πολιτική πολλά οξύμωρα βλέπουμε, π.χ. αν μιλάει κάποιος για το περιβάλλον και να αποχωρεί μετά από την βουλή με την 5000 κ.ε. Χ5 του..., εμπάσει περιπτώσει το παρόν θέμα είναι για την παιδεία, οπότε αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα παραθέτω. 

Παρόμοια συζήτηση είχε υπάρξει και για τον Γεράσιμο Αρσένη, υπουργό Παιδείας το ΄99 την περίοδο των μεγάλων καταλήψεων με αφορμή το νέο νομοσχέδιο που καταργούσε τις δέσμες και εισήγαγε ένα σύστημα που περίπου εξασφάλιζε την είσοδο κάθε απόφοιτου λυκείου σε κάποια θέση ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ. Και τότε φάνταζε οξύμωρο να έχει τα παιδιά του σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, αλλά από το βήμα της βουλής να σκίζει τα ρούχα του υπέρ του νέου συστήματος που εισήγαγε. 

Θυμάμαι πάντως ότι είχε απαντήσει σχετικά σε μια συνέντευξη ότι είναι στην ευχέρεια του κάθε γονέα εφόσον έχει την δυνατότητα να επιδιώκει ότι κρίνει καλύτερο για την εκπαίδευση των παιδιών του. 

Σχετικό εκτεταμένο άρθρο στο *τότε* (1999) * Βήμα.*

Φιλικά


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2010)

Δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο, και δεν είναι η μόνη πολιτικός που στέλνει το παιδί της σε ιδιωτικό. Θα θυμάσαι ένα ελαφρώς (τι ελαφρώς;!) γλοιώδες κείμενο στα κοσμικά της Καθημερινής πέρσι, με την αποφοίτηση των παιδιών όλου του υπουργικού συμβουλίου και όλης της τότε αντιπολίτευσης στο αμερικανικό κολλέγιο. 

Αλλά και στο ΗΒ, ο Λόρδος Άδωνις (αντόουνις αγγλιστί) που ανέλαβε κάποια εποχή το (υφ)υπουργείο Παιδείας, έστελνε τα παιδιά του όχι στο Ήτον ή στο Χάροου αλλά στη Γερμανική Σχολή του Λονδίνου, που ακολουθεί το γερμανικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι ελληνικό φαινόμενο, και δεν είναι η μόνη πολιτικός που στέλνει το παιδί της σε ιδιωτικό. Θα θυμάσαι ένα ελαφρώς (τι ελαφρώς;!) γλοιώδες κείμενο στα κοσμικά της Καθημερινής πέρσι, με την αποφοίτηση των παιδιών όλου του υπουργικού συμβουλίου και όλης της τότε αντιπολίτευσης στο αμερικανικό κολλέγιο.


Διόρθωση: όχι στο Αμερικανικό Κολλέγιο (American College of Greece, δηλαδή το Pierce College), αλλά στο Κολλέγιο Αθηνών (Ελληνοαμερικανικό Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα) που βρίσκεται φυσικά στο Ψυχικό. Εκεί στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους οι πλούσιοι (νεόπλουτοι και μη) και οι ισχυροί, ενισχύοντας με μια γερή δωρεά το Ταμείο Υποτροφιών του σχολείου για να γίνουν δεκτά. Το Αμερικανικό Κολλέγιο που βρίσκεται στην Αγία Παρασκευή είναι ένα μεσοαστικό ιδιωτικό σχολείο (όχι από τα ακριβότερα), που έχει μόνο Γυμνάσιο και Λύκειο, και τα παιδιά εγγράφονται στην Α' Γυμνασίου μετά από εξετάσεις στα Αγγλικά. (Διαβόητη απόφοιτος αυτού του σχολείου είναι η βουλευτής Λιάνα.)


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 1, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Με το συμπέρασμα όμως συμφωνώ, είναι όντως οξύμωρο να βλέπεις την υπουργό Παιδείας να μιλάει υπέρ του δημόσιου σχολείου, αλλά να μην το εμπιστεύεται για το δικό της παιδί.



Και ακόμα πιο οξύμωρο να βλέπεις πρωτοκλασάτα στελέχη του ΚΚΕ να κάνουν το ίδιο και να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους να σπουδάσουν στην Αμερική.


----------



## SBE (Apr 1, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα μου, για τους πραγματικά μέσους έλληνες όλα αυτά είναι αμερικάνικα σχολεία, χωρίς διάκριση.

Αυτοί που επιμένουν ότι το Χ είναι "μεσοαστικό σχολείο" ή το Υ "σχολείο του λαού" είναι συνήθως απόφοιτοί τους που με τίποτα δεν θα τους έλεγα μεσοαστούς. 

Εννοείται ότι τα δίδακτρα δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το ποιούς έλκει το κάθε σχολείο. Στο ΗΒ τα δίδακτρα του Ήτον δεν είναι τα πιο ακριβά της αγοράς. 
Στην Ελλάδα κι ο μαθητής του Σωτηρχόπουλου (ιδιωτικό σχολείο των Πατρών που κάποτε ήταν το σχολείο των χαζών μαθητών, αλλά τώρα έχει αναβαθμιστεί), και ο μαθητής του Αρσακείου, κι ο μαθητής του Αμερικανικού Κολλεγίου (κάποιου απ' όλα) έχουν ένα κοινό: ότι οι γονείς τους δεν πιστεύουν στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση. Και επιπλέον, οι περισσότεροι έχουν καβαλλήσει ένα μικρό καλάμι ότι είναι ανώτεροι από τους άλλους γιατί πληρώνουν για ιδιωτικό σχολείο. 

Και ενώ θα δεχόμουν το να υπάρχει ένα σχολείο για τους λεφτάδες που θέλουν να κάνουν τη φιγούρα τους μεταξύ τους, περισσότερο με ενοχλούν τα "μεσοαστικά" σχολεία κι η αναβάθμισή τους τα τελευταία χρόνια, που γίνεται φυσικά εις βάρος των δημοσίων σχολείων. 

Η κατάσταση εδώ, που δεν θα ήθελα να δω και στην Ελλάδα, είναι η εξής: Μένω σε μεσο-μεγαλο-αστική γειτονιά του Λονδίνου, το δημόσιο σχολείο της περιοχής το έχουν εγκαταλείψει εντελώς οι γονείς, εκεί πηγαίνουν μόνο παιδιά από την διπλανή φτωχογειτονιά και παιδιά παλιών κατοίκων της περιοχής,που δεν έφυγαν όταν η περιοχή ανέβηκε. Στην αυλή του σχολείου μια μέρα που πέρασα, το 90% των μαθητών ήταν μαύροι, Ινδοί κλπ, το 75% των μαθητριών φόραγε φερετζέ. Η γειτονιά μας δεν είναι κατά 90% μαύρη και κατά 75% μουσουλμανική. Το σχολείο δηλαδή αντί να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό της περιοχής και να συνυπάρχουν όλες οι ομάδες της περιοχής έχει εγκαταλειφθεί από τους λευκούς που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε κάποιο τεχνητό περιβάλλον, ενισχύοντας το χάσμα ανάμεσα στις κοινότητες της χώρας. 
Η κατάσταση δύσκολα ανατρέπεται γιατί ποιος γονιός θα πάει να βάλει παιδί του σε τάξη που θα είναι το μόνο που μιλάει αγγλικά σα μητρική γλώσσα; Ενώ αν δεν είχαν εγκαταλείψει το δημόσιο σχολείο, θα ήταν ένα- δύο τα παιδιά που ΔΕΝ μιλάνε αγγλικά και η κατάσταση θα ήταν πιο λογική. 

Και φυσικά πάνω στην κουβέντα για το νέο ιδιωτικό σχολείο του βαφτιστηριού μου, ρώτησα "έχει μειονότητες;", μου είπαν ήρθε τώρα ένα μαυράκι. Και ρώτησα "πόσοι γονείς άλλαξαν σχολείο;". Η απάντηση ήταν όχι ακόμα, αλλά αν φύγουν οι "καλές" οικογένειες, θα φύγουν κι οι άλλοι. Εκτός αν το παιδάκι είναι π.χ του Νιγηριανού πρέσβη. Ναι, η κατάσταση είναι τραγική, αλλά καταλαβαίνω και τον γονιό που σκέφτεται ότι δεν βγάζεις εσύ το φίδι από την τρύπα άμα πρόκειται για το παιδί σου. 

ΥΓ Ο Πολωνός υδραυλικός μας στέλνει την κόρη του σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, γιατί δεν θέλει λέει να είναι με ξένα παιδιά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και φυσικά πάνω στην κουβέντα για το νεό ιδιωτικό σχολείο του βαφτιστηριού μου, ρώτησα "έχει μειονότητες;", μου είπαν ήρθε τώρα ένα μαυράκι. Και ρώτησα "πόσοι γονείς άλλαξαν σχολείο;" Η απαντηση ήταν όχι ακόμα, αλλά αν φύγουν οι "καλές" οικογένειες, θα φύγουν κι οι άλλοι.


Επειδή η μαυρίλα είναι κολλητική, φαντάζομαι. Να τα προσέχουν αυτά, μην αρπάξουν και τίποτα. Και άμα δουν κανένα κοριτσάκι με μαντήλα, από το απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο και με το μαλακό, δαγκώνουν και δεν έχει βγει και εμβόλιο.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 1, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Διόρθωση: όχι στο Αμερικανικό Κολλέγιο (American College of Greece, δηλαδή το Pierce College), αλλά στο Κολλέγιο Αθηνών (Ελληνοαμερικανικό Εκπαιδευτικό Ίδρυμα) που βρίσκεται φυσικά στο Ψυχικό.



Να'σαι καλά, έψαχνα χθες κάτι σχετικό αλλά τίποτα... 



Ambrose said:


> Και ακόμα πιο οξύμωρο να βλέπεις πρωτοκλασάτα στελέχη του ΚΚΕ να κάνουν το ίδιο και να στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους να σπουδάσουν στην Αμερική.



Δεν είναι οξύμωρο βρε! Αφού στις ΗΠΑ έχουν σοσιαλισμό!


----------



## SBE (Apr 2, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Επειδή η μαυρίλα είναι κολλητική, φαντάζομαι. Να τα προσέχουν αυτά, μην αρπάξουν και τίποτα. Και άμα δουν κανένα κοριτσάκι με μαντήλα, από το απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο και με το μαλακό, δαγκώνουν και δεν έχει βγει και εμβόλιο.



Κυρίως επειδή οι συγκεκριμένες ομάδες ανήκουν στα χαμηλότερα κοινωνικοοικονομικά στρώματα και έχουν στατιστικά τη χειρότερη απόδοση στο σχολείο. Είπαμε, αν ήταν το παιδί του Νιγηριανού πρέσβη θα ήταν αλλιώς, γιατί το θέμα είναι ταξικό κι όχι φυλετικό. 
Άλλωστε ζούμε σε κοινωνία ταξική (εμείς, εσείς λέτε πως όχι) κι αυτές οι μικρές διαβαθμίσεις έχουν μεγάλη σημασία για το μέλλον των παιδιών στο ΗΒ. Και δεν ρισκάρεις, ειδικά όταν η θέση σου ήδη είναι ελαφρώς μειονεκτική γιατί είσαι ξένος.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 3, 2010)

Έχει ένα γιο (να της ζήσει) που πηγαίνει στη Δευτέρα Λυκείου. Ο γιός της, όμως πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό Σχολείο (στου Γείτονα στη Βάρη) και μάλιστα ΔΕΝ παρακολουθεί το Ελληνικό πρόγραμμα αλλά το IB(Διεθνές Μπακαλορεά).

Όλα αυτά σημαίνουν δύο πράγματα:
1. Δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο.... Δημόσιο Σχολείο.
2. Δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο Ελληνικό Πανεπιστήμιο, αφού είναι γνωστό ότι όποιος παρακολουθεί το ΙΒ δεν έχει δικαίωμα συμμετοχής στις Πανελλήνιες εξετάσεις και πρέπει να συνεχίσει τις σπουδές στο εξωτερικό.

Ποια είναι αυτή η μητέρα;.....
Μα η Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου, Υπουργός Παιδείας, που το απόγευμα υπεραμύνθηκε στη Βουλή του Δημόσιου Σχολείου και Πανεπιστημίου!
G.P.

Λοιπόν, εμένα με ενοχλεί πολύ αυτή η ανάρτηση, για δύο πολύ διαφορετικούς λόγους. Και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιος με ενοχλεί περισσότερο.

Ο πρώτος είναι ότι, ενώ όλοι σχεδόν αναγνωρίζουν τα χάλια της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης, συμπεριλαμβανομένου πιθανώς του συντάκτη αυτού του μικρού λίβελου, το συγκεκριμένο δικαίωμα δεν αναγνωρίζεται στην Υπουργό Παιδείας! Αντιθέτως, ψέγεται επειδή, λέει, "δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο Δημόσιο Σχολείο". Και ερωτώ: ποιος ακριβώς _έχει_ εμπιστοσύνη στο ελληνικό σχολείο; Και αν κάποιος σας πει ότι όντως έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο ελληνικό σχολείο, και μάλιστα τυφλή, θα τον πάρετε στα σοβαρά; Θα τον ψηφίζατε για υπουργό παιδείας; 
Δεν ξέρω για σας, αλλά εγώ θεωρώ απαραίτητο προσόν για κάθε υποψήφιο υπουργό παιδείας να _μην_ έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο. Γιατί μόνο τότε μπορεί να πάρει κάποιες πρωτοβουλίες για να το αλλάξει. Αν λοιπόν το γεγονός ότι ο γιος της Διαμαντοπούλου πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο σημαίνει πράγματι ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο δημόσιο σχολείο, τότε εγώ αυτό το προσμετρώ στα θετικά της υπουργού.

Ο δεύτερος -και ίσως ακόμα πιο εξωφρενικός- λόγος είναι ότι θεωρείται υπόλογη η Διαμαντοπούλου για το γεγονός ότι ο 17χρονος γιος της παρακολουθεί το (αγγλόφωνο) ΙΒ. Προσπερνώ τον κομπλεξισμό απέναντι στα αγγλόφωνα προγράμματα σπουδών, γιατί κάτι άλλο με ενοχλεί πολύ περισσότερο εδώ: ότι ο συντάκτης δεν λογαριάζει καν τη πιθανότητα η επιλογή να ανήκει στον γιο. Θεωρεί δεδομένο ότι είναι απόφαση της μαμάς. Προφανώς, κατά τον συντάκτη, de facto τα ελληνόπουλα δεν έχουν λόγο για το περιεχόμενο ή την κατεύθυνση των σπουδών τους. Και για να το γενικεύσω λίγο, οι επιλογές συνολικά των εφήβων μας προφανώς δεν είναι δικές τους, και υπόλογοι για αυτές δεν είναι οι ίδιοι αλλά οι γονείς τους.
Δυστυχώς, αυτή είναι μια πολύ διαδεδομένη ιδεοληψία στην ελληνική κοινωνία. Και πιστεύω ότι είναι υπεύθυνη για πολλές από τις παθογένειές της. Γιατί αν αφαιρέσεις από τους εφήβους την ευθύνη των αποφάσεων και των πράξεών τους, δεν θα ενηλικιωθούν ποτέ. 

Δεν μπορώ φυσικά να ξέρω αν η επιλογή να πάει ο γιος της Διαμαντοπούλου στο ΙΒ ανήκε στον ίδιο, στη μαμά, στον μπαμπά ή στον σκύλο της οικογένειας, αλλά δεν μπορώ να δεχθώ έτσι αυθαίρετα την παραδοχή ότι ο έφηβος γιος, στα 17 του, ακολουθεί τυφλά τις επιθυμίες της μαμάς, και ότι υπόλογη για τις πράξεις του γιου είναι η μαμά. Σόρι, αλλά δεν τη δέχομαι ούτε σαν αστεϊσμό ούτε σαν τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2010)

Επειδή έχω κάτι φίλους εδώ στο Λονδίνο που ο γιός τους θα κάνει το ΙΒ, μπορώ να σου πω ότι η επιλογή γίνεται από πολύ νωρίς, όταν το παιδί δεν επιλέγει ανεξάρτητα. Εκτός αν αναφέρονται μόνο στο πρόγραμμα απολυτηρίου, που είναι δύο χρόνια. Αλλά για να είσαι στα 16 σου καλός στην ξένη γλώσσα σε βαθμό που να μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις το πρόγραμμα, χωρίς να είσαι στο πρόγραμμα από πριν, το βλέπω δύσκολο. 

Από κει και πέρα, ναι, είναι σημαντικό οι πολιτικοί να μην δείχνουν εχθρότητα σ' αυτά που παρέχει το δημόσιο, και σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποιο δημόσιο σχολείο που δεν είναι προβληματικό, που έχει έμπειρους καθηγητές κλπκλπ. Υπάρχει και το Αρσάκειο, το οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς είναι τώρα, αλλά τότε οι καθηγητές του ήταν δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι διορισμένοι κανονικά (αλλά τους επέλεγε το σχολείο).

Και φυσικά το θέμα είναι, ωραία, όποιος μπορεί γυρίζει την πλάτη στο ελληνικό σχολείο. Όποιος δεν μπορεί δηλαδή τι κάνει; 
Παιδεία για την οικονομική ελίτ μόνο; Αυτό είναι το μέλλον της παιδείας στην Ελλάδα;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2010)

1) Απ' ό,τι γνωρίζω, ο Panadeli διδάσκει σε δημόσιο σχολείο, όπως δίδαξα κι εγώ επί 23 χρόνια, άρα ξέρει πολύ καλά τι λέει. Εγώ δίδαξα και δύο χρόνια σε ένα από τα δυο-τρία κορυφαία (σε ζήτηση) ιδιωτικά της Αθήνας, κι έτσι είδα από μέσα κι αυτή την πλευρά.

2) Πριν αρχίσω να διδάσκω στο δημόσιο σχολείο και πριν γεννηθεί το παιδί μου, ορκιζόμουν ότι "εγώ ποτέ δεν θα στείλω κανένα (μελλοντικό) παιδί μου σε ιδιωτικό, μαζί με τα παιδιά των σουσούδων". Αφού δίδαξα μερικά χρονάκια στο δημόσιο, κατάλαβα ότι γι' αυτά τα λίγα χρόνια που διαρκεί η εκπαίδευση του παιδιού σου, ειδικά στο Γυμνάσιο/Λύκειο, δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να το παίρνεις πατριωτικά, σε βάρος ακριβώς του παιδιού σου.

3) Στο Δημοτικό έστειλα το παιδί μου πρώτα στο δημόσιο, και ενθουσιάστηκα με την καταπληκτική δασκάλα που είχε στην Α' Δημοτικού. Ο ενθουσιασμός μού κόπηκε στη μέση του δευτέρου τριμήνου, όταν η δασκάλα έφυγε με άδεια κύησης και αντικαταστάθηκε από μια αναπληρώτρια που γύρισε τα παιδιά πίσω στο νηπιαγωγείο. Αντί για μάθημα τούς έκανε τραγούδια και παραμύθια. Την επόμενη χρονιά το πήγα σε ιδιωτικό. Δεδομένου δε ότι τότε δεν υπήρχε ο θεσμός του ολοήμερου στα δημόσια, η επιλογή αυτή ήταν η πιο βολική, για να μπορώ να το παίρνω στις 2 ή στις 3, γυρίζοντας από τη δουλειά μου, και όχι στις 12.30-1.00, που σχολούσε το δημόσιο.

4) Όταν ήρθε η ώρα να επιλέξω αν το παιδί θα πάει στο Γυμνάσιο της γειτονιάς ή σε ιδιωτικό, επέλεξα ιδιωτικό, και η απόφαση αυτή αποδείχτηκε μάλλον πετυχημένη, ειδικά την πρώτη φορά που το δημόσιο της γειτονιάς έκλεισε με κατάληψη επί πολλές μέρες, και τα περισσότερα παιδιά γύριζαν στους δρόμους, ενώ το ιδιωτικό συνέχισε να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Στη συνέχεια το φαινόμενο των καταλήψεων έγινε μόδα και συνεχίστηκε και τα έξι χρόνια που το παιδί μου φοιτούσε στη δευτεροβάθμια. Στο τέλος της Γ' Λυκείου μπήκε, χωρίς να έχει κάνει καθόλου φροντιστήριο, στο Μαθηματικό. 

5) Όχι, δεν μπορείς να διαλέξεις "δημόσιο σχολείο που δεν είναι προβληματικό, που έχει έμπειρους καθηγητές κλπκλπ", γιατί υποχρεωτικά πηγαίνεις σ' αυτό που υπάρχει στη γειτονιά σου. Στο δημόσιο λύκειο του Παλαιού Ψυχικού, π.χ., κάποιοι καθηγητές παραπέμφθηκαν σε δίκη και καταδικάστηκαν για εκβιαστικά και ληστρικά ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα στους μαθητές τους, αλλά σύμφωνα με τη γνωστή τακτική του κουκουλώματος στο δημόσιο, όχι μόνο δεν απολύθηκαν, αλλά το αποτελούμενο από συναδέλφους τους πειθαρχικό τούς τιμώρησε με τη βαριά ποινή της... επίπληξης.

6) Το αγγλόφωνο ΙΒ, ναι, στην Ελλάδα είναι στα δύο τελευταία χρόνια του Λυκείου, απ' ό,τι ξέρω.

7) Αν θεωρείται έγκλημα των γονιών το ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το απώτερο "μέλλον της παιδείας στην Ελλάδα", αλλά μόνο για το εδώ και τώρα μέλλον του παιδιού τους, ρίξτε τους "στην πυρά, στην πυρά", όπως λέει κάποια τραγουδίστρια.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> Από κει και περα, ναι, είναι σημαντικό οι πολιτικοί να μην δείχνουν εχθρότητα σ'αυτά που παρέχει το δημόσιο



Δεν έχω εκλάβει από κάπου ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου δείχνει εχθρότητα στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Θεωρείς δείγμα εχθρότητας το ότι ο γιος της πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό; Αν ναι, τότε φαντάζομαι ότι κάθε πολιτικός που έχει Ι.Χ. εχθρεύεται τα δημόσια μέσα μεταφοράς, κάθε υπουργός που βλέπει ειδήσεις στο Μέγκα εχθρεύεται τη δημόσια τηλεόραση, κάθε σινεφίλ βουλευτής που επιλέγει το Ιντεάλ ή το Αττικόν εχθρεύεται τους δημοτικούς κινηματογράφους, κ.ο.κ.
Για το δεύτερο που λες, απ' όσο γνωρίζω από παραδείγματα συγγενών και γνωστών, το πρόγραμμα του ΙΒ στην Ελλάδα αφορά μονάχα τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια του Λυκείου, οπότε η επιλογή γίνεται στο τέλος της Α' Λυκείου.

Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, το κείμενο αυτό δεν είναι παρά ένα φτηνό χτύπημα κάτω από τη μέση, και ως τέτοιο με ενοχλεί. Πέραν αυτού, πιστεύω ότι αποκαλύπτει και μερικά χαρακτηριστικά στοιχεία της παθογένειάς μας, όπως τον κομπλεξισμό μας απέναντι στους άλλους, ο οποίος συχνά συνδυάζεται με την απροθυμία να επιλύσουμε τα δικά μας προβλήματα, αλλά και την εύκολη προσφυγή στον λαϊκισμό, που συνήθως υποκαθιστά την ανάπτυξη λογικών επιχειρημάτων.

Στην τελική, ένα από τα βασικά προβλήματα του ελληνικού σχολείου είναι ότι δεν διδάσκει στα παιδιά να είναι αυτοδύναμα, να αναλαμβάνουν την ευθύνη των πράξεών τους, να επιδιώκουν την ολόπλευρη ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητάς τους, να γίνουν κοντολογίς ολοκληρωμένοι άνθρωποι. Αυτά είναι τα σοβαρά προβλήματα και όχι το τι κάνει ή τι δεν κάνει ο γιος της Διαμαντοπούλου.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2010)

Επειδή το είδα σε δύο διαφορετικές αναρτήσεις σ' ετούτο το νήμα, να επισημάνω ότι η ορθογραφία επιτάσσει τη γραφή "εν πάση περιπτώσει". (Ένας οπαδός τις φονιτικίς ορθογραφίας)


----------



## nickel (Apr 3, 2010)

Είχα ξεκινήσει κι εγώ να γράψω κάτι για το δημοσιογραφικό σχόλιο. Υπάρχει και σχετικό γιουτιουμπάκι 



. Δεν ξέρω αν δείχνει τον κομπλεξισμό του αντιπολιτευόμενου σχολιαστή ή κάνει αντιπολίτευση απευθυνόμενο στον κομπλεξισμό των αναγνωστών.

Περισσότερο θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω τι είπε η υπουργός στη Βουλή όταν «υπεραμύνθηκε του Δημόσιου Σχολείου και Πανεπιστημίου». Και τι κάνει για να γίνουν καλύτερα, γιατί αποκλείεται να τα βρήκε επαρκή.

Αν η κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου καταφέρει να αφήσει πίσω της μισή ντουζίνα σωστά μέτρα, ας έρθει ο κάθε εξυπνάκιας να λέει για τα προσωπικά της. Αν τα κάνει μαντάρα, ποιος θα κάτσει να ενδιαφερθεί για τα προσωπικά της; Πάντως, αν δεν έχει περάσει η ίδια το IB, ας ρωτάει πότε πότε το γιο της, να μαθαίνει. ;)


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2010)

Κι εγώ πήγα στο δημοτικό σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο και στο γυμνάσιο σε δημόσιο, αλλά προφανώς ήταν άλλες εποχές γιατί ούτε απεργίες ούτε καταλήψεις είχαμε. Αυτό για να μη λέτε ότι μιλάω χωρίς να έχω περάσει από το σύστημα. Δεν ξέρω πόσο έχει αλλάξει το σχολείο τώρα, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως γενικεύουμε υπερβολικά λέγοντας ότι τα δημόσια σχολεία είναι όλα χάλια. 

Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, δεν περιμένω να βγάλει το φίδι από την τρύπα ο κάθε γονιός, και είναι δικαίωμά του να επιλέξει άλλο σχολείο. 

Αυτό που βλέπω όμως είναι ότι η μαζική έξοδος από το δημόσιο σχολείο έγινε την εποχή που ο μέσος Έλληνας απόκτησε την οικονομική άνεση για δίδακτρα. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι πιθανό με την ύφεση να επιστρέψει στο δημόσιο σχολείο, και να απαιτήσει καλύτερο δημόσιο σχολείο.

Ο γονιός που ζει στην επαρχία που δεν έχει ιδιωτικά σχολεία ή στις φτωχογειτονιές κλπ, δεν έχει επιλογές, οπότε τι έχουμε καταφέρει; Να χαθεί και το μόνο πράγμα που μας εξίσωνε. Γιατί ακόμα κι αν το επαρχιακό σχολείο είναι το καλύτερο σχολείο της Ελλάδας, ο καλύτερος απόφοιτός του θα θεωρείται χειρότερος από τον απόφοιτο του χειρότερου ιδιωτικού της χώρας, αφού "η δημόσια παιδεία είναι χάλια". 

Αναρωτιέμαι επίσης πότε θα έρθει η ώρα που θα αρχίσουν κάποιοι γονείς να γκρινιάζουν που πληρώνουν φόρους για την παιδεία, αφού δεν επωφελούνται τα παιδιά τους από αυτή, άρα στην ουσία επιδοτούν τα φτωχόπαιδα για να σπουδάσουν κλπ κλπ. Αυτό έχει ήδη συμβεί στο ΗΒ. 

Επίσης αυτό που δεν βλέπω να ξεχωρίζουμε είναι αν το πρόβλημα είναι του σχολείου, του εκπαιδευτικού προγράμματος ή και τα δύο μαζί.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 3, 2010)

nickel said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν δείχνει τον κομπλεξισμό του αντιπολιτευόμενου σχολιαστή ή κάνει αντιπολίτευση απευθυνόμενο στον κομπλεξισμό των αναγνωστών.



Εύστοχο σχόλιο. Πολύ πιθανό να ισχύουν και τα δύο. 
Στη χώρα μας, δυστυχώς, για να παραφράσω ένα διάσημο αγγλικό ρητό, ο λαϊκισμός είναι το προσφιλέστερο καταφύγιο του αχρείου.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2010)

SBE said:


> αλλά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως γενικεύουμε υπερβολικά λέγοντας ότι τα δημόσια σχολεία είναι όλα χάλια.


Δεν είναι όλα τα δημόσια σχολεία χάλια, αλλά αν π.χ. είναι καλό το σχολείο της πιο πέρα γειτονιάς, τι ωφελεί, αφού δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να μετακομίσεις για να πας σ' αυτό;


> Αυτό που βλέπω όμως είναι ότι η μαζική έξοδος από το δημόσιο σχολείο έγινε την εποχή που ο μέσος Έλληνας απόκτησε την οικονομική άνεση για δίδακτρα.


Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει μαζική έξοδος, αλλά κακά τα ψέματα, μερικοί δημόσιοι εκπαιδευτικοί είναι ικανοί να πείσουν ακόμα και τον πιο ένθερμο υποστηρικτή της δημόσιας παιδείας να πάρει το παιδί του και να το πάει στο ιδιωτικό. 

Το κακό με το δημόσιο σχολείο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει σταθερή ποιότητα εκπαιδευτικών. Δηλαδή, τη μια χρονιά μπορεί να έχεις έναν θαυμάσιο φιλόλογο και την άλλη να έχεις εκείνο το δυστυχισμένο πλάσμα που κοιτάζει το ταβάνι αντί να κάνει μάθημα, αλλά που δεν θα απολυθεί ποτέ. Και δεν ξέρω πόση οικονομική άνεση έχουν όλοι αυτοί που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε ιδιωτικά. Σίγουρα μερικοί απ' αυτούς θα κόβουν άλλα πράγματα και θα στερούνται, επειδή έχουν πειστεί ότι είναι για το καλό των παιδιών τους να μην πάνε στο σχολείο της γειτονιάς τους.

Όσο για την επαρχία, δυστυχώς τα σχολεία που έχονται τελευταία σε αριθμό εισαγομένων στα ΑΕΙ είναι σ' εκείνες τις περιοχές που οι εκπαιδευτικοί σνομπάρουν (ή σνόμπαραν, αν πιστέψουμε ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου θα κάνει κάτι για μειωθεί το φαινόμενο). Μόλις διοριστούν σ' ένα τέτοιο επαρχιακό σχολείο, σε χρόνο μηδέν έχουν πάρει την απόσπαση για αλλού, οπότε τι μάθημα να κάνουν τα παιδιά με διαρκώς εναλλασσόμενους αναπληρωτές και ωρομίσθιους;


----------



## SBE (Apr 4, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν είναι όλα τα δημόσια σχολεία χάλια, αλλά αν π.χ. είναι καλό το σχολείο της πιο πέρα γειτονιάς, τι ωφελεί, αφού δεν έχεις τη δυνατότητα να μετακομίσεις για να πας σ' αυτό;


 
Προφανώς στις μεγάλες πόλεις είναι πιο αυστηροί σε αυτά, γιατί το δικό μου σχολείο είχε παιδιά από τόσο μεγάλη περιοχή που έπιανε όλη την πόλη σχεδόν. 




Alexandra said:


> Το κακό με το δημόσιο σχολείο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει σταθερή ποιότητα εκπαιδευτικών.


Γι' αυτό είπα ότι δεν ξέρω πώς έτυχε να θεωρείται το σχολείο μου καλό. Αλλά εμείς είχαμε μεγάλη σταθερότητα - οι ίδιοι καθηγητές με μια-δυο εξαιρέσεις, όλα τα χρόνια που ήμουνα μαθήτρια και μερικοί είναι ακόμα εκεί, άλλοι πήραν σύνταξη σ' αυτό το σχολείο. Όχι μόνο εμείς, αλλά και τα παιδιά μας έχουν περίπου τους ίδιους καθηγητές, και οι γονείς μας είχαν περίπου τους ίδιους καθηγητές. 




Alexandra said:


> Και δεν ξέρω πόση οικονομική άνεση έχουν όλοι αυτοί που στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε ιδιωτικά. Σίγουρα μερικοί απ' αυτούς θα κόβουν άλλα πράγματα και θα στερούνται, επειδή έχουν πειστεί ότι είναι για το καλό των παιδιών τους να μην πάνε στο σχολείο της γειτονιάς τους.


 
Άνεση δε σημαίνει ότι δεν αισθάνονται το έξοδο. Σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να κάνουν περικοπές και να βρουν τα λεφτά. Αν δεν μπορούσαν με τίποτα, δεν θα πέρναγε από το μυαλό τους καν η ιδέα του ιδιωτικού σχολείου, όπως δεν περνάει η ιδέα της δεξίωσης με 500 καλεσμένους, η ιδέα της αγοράς τζιπ κλπ. Μόλις επομένως ο μέσος Έλληνας μπόρεσε να κανονίσει τα οικονομικά του έτσι ώστε να βγάζει τα δίδακτρα (με οποιοδήποτε τρόπο). 



Alexandra said:


> Μόλις διοριστούν σ' ένα τέτοιο επαρχιακό σχολείο, σε χρόνο μηδέν έχουν πάρει την απόσπαση για αλλού, οπότε τι μάθημα να κάνουν τα παιδιά με διαρκώς εναλλασσόμενους αναπληρωτές και ωρομίσθιους;


 
Αυτό είναι γνωστό και πρέπει να κοπεί, αλλά επαρχία είναι κι η Πάτρα, ο Βόλος, η Λάρισα, η Κέρκυρα. Στο σχολείο που πήγα από τους 21 της δέσμης μπήκαν σε ΑΕΙ-ΤΕΙ- στρατιωτικές σχολές οι 14. Και την επόμενη άλλοι πέντε. Είχαμε πολύ καλούς καθηγητές στα ειδικά μαθήματα στο σχολείο και αρκετοί μαθητές δεν έκαναν φροντιστήρια. 

Από την άλλη, μια συμμαθήτριά μου που είχε διοριστεί στην Κλειτόρια Αχαϊας αρχές δεκαετίας '90 (στα δυσπρόσιτα, που τώρα που έχει χιονοδρομικό κέντρο εκεί έχουν γίνει της μόδας), μου έλεγε ότι πολλά παιδιά ήταν αδιάβαστα γιατί μετά το σχολείο πήγαιναν να βοσκήσουν τα πρόβατα, και γενικά δεν υπήρχε από το σπίτι καμία ενθάρρυνση. Ίσως επομένως το πρόβλημα να είναι πιο πολύπλοκο απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, δηλαδή ναι μεν φταίει η δυνατότητα απόσπασης κλπ αλλά ίσως όχι μόνο αυτή. 

ΥΓ Πάντως, μια μέρα που αντί για μάθημα είπαν να μιλήσουν για το μέλλον τους στην τάξη, της είπαν μια-δυο βοσκοπούλες "Ηγουό κυρία θέλου να ασχουληθώ μι του μόντελιγκ".


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Έχει ένα γιο (να της ζήσει) που πηγαίνει στη Δευτέρα Λυκείου. Ο γιός της, όμως πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό Σχολείο (στου Γείτονα στη Βάρη) και μάλιστα ΔΕΝ παρακολουθεί το Ελληνικό πρόγραμμα αλλά το IB(Διεθνές Μπακαλορεά).
> 
> Όλα αυτά σημαίνουν δύο πράγματα:
> 1. Δεν έχει εμπιστοσύνη στο.... Δημόσιο Σχολείο.
> ...



Αν επιτρέπεται, γιατί όλα αυτά τα γράφεις εδώ και όχι (και) στο παραπάνω ιστολόγιο;  Το λέω αυτό διότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα πάρεις κάποια απάντηση για τις -κατά τα άλλα καθόλα βάσιμες- αιτιάσεις σου από τον καθύλην αρμόδιο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Αν επιτρέπεται, γιατί όλα αυτά τα γράφεις εδώ και όχι (και) στο παραπάνω ιστολόγιο;  Το λέω αυτό διότι με τον τρόπο αυτό θα πάρεις κάποια απάντηση για τις -κατά τα άλλα καθόλα βάσιμες- αιτιάσεις σου από τον καθύλην αρμόδιο.



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (α) τον ενόχλησε που έγινε επανάληψη εδώ και (β) προτιμούσε να τον διαβάσουμε εμείς παρά οι αναγνώστες του άλλου. Έχουμε και τις αδυναμίες μας για κάποια πράγματα, τις παρέες μας, ξέρεις.

(Και μην έρθεις τώρα να μου πεις γιατί απαντάω εγώ αντί για τον ίδιο τον panadeli.) :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι (α) τον ενόχλησε που έγινε επανάληψη εδώ και (β) προτιμούσε να τον διαβάσουμε εμείς παρά οι αναγνώστες του άλλου. Έχουμε και τις αδυναμίες μας για κάποια πράγματα, τις παρέες μας, ξέρεις.



Αν είναι το α), διευκρίνισα ότι παράθεσα την ανάρτηση περισσότερο σαν προβληματισμό και τροφή για σκέψη και όχι επειδή την συμμερίζομαι. Αν είναι το β) είναι σαφώς κατανοητό και σεβαστό, αλλά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πάρει απάντηση. Δηλαδή είναι στείρο και μάταιο να συζητάς για κάποιον και πολύ περισσότερο να τον κατηγορείς και να καταλήγεις σε συμπεράσματα εν αγνοία του (εφόσον υπάρχει εναλλακτική). Δεν ξέρω, έτσι το βλέπω εγώ τουλάχιστον. 



> (Και μην έρθεις τώρα να μου πεις γιατί απαντάω εγώ αντί για τον ίδιο τον panadeli.) :)



Εντάξει, εδώ που τα λέμε λογικά είναι όλα αυτά, δεν είπες και τίποτα πρωτοφανές. Αν και σίγουρα θα ήθελα την άποψη του ίδιου.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Αγαπητέ LostVerse, χαίρε.
Παρέθεσα την ανάρτηση εδώ (α) επειδή εδώ διάβασα την είδηση, και (β) επειδή θεωρώ το συγκεκριμένο ιστολόγιο έναν γόνιμο χώρο για την διατύπωση προβληματισμών και την ανάπτυξη επιχειρημάτων. 

Τώρα, σε σχέση με αυτό που λες, δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η πηγή του συγκεκριμένου λίβελου, και αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο είναι εύκολο να τη βρει κανείς. Έκανα μια πρόχειρη αναζήτηση της πρώτης φράσης στο google και έβγαλε 14.900 ευρήματα! Τα 14.899 ιστολόγια προφανώς αναδημοσιεύουν την είδηση. Όσο νόημα έχει να γράψω κάτι σε οποιοδήποτε από αυτά, αλλό τόσο νόημα έχει να γράψω κάτι εδώ.
Ακόμα όμως κι αν έβρισκα την πηγή, και ακόμα κι αν ο λιβελογράφος έμπαινε στον κόπο να απαντήσει, πραγματικά αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο θα απαντούσε επί της ουσίας. Σε δυο-τρεις περιπτώσεις που έκανα κάτι παρόμοιο στο παρελθόν, δηλ. να επικρίνω -με επιχειρήματα- τις απόψεις που εκφράζονταν σε διάφορα ιστολόγια, το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να με βρίσουν.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2010)

Καλησπέρα και σε σένα αγαπητέ panadeli, σε αυτό που λες για τα αποτελέσματα έχεις δίκιο, εξού και είπα στο αντίστοιχο μήνυμα ότι η πηγή δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία οπότε απλά επέλεξα ένα ("light") έκδοχο που δεν είχε και υπερβολικά ακραία σχόλια. Ο κάτοχος του ιστολογίου εκείνου, προφανώς συμμερίζεται την ανάρτηση και την αναπαράγει. Δεν σκέφτηκα ότι όντως για τον ίδιο ακριβώς λόγο είναι απίθανο να εντοπιστεί ο αρχικός συντάκτης.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Σε δυο-τρεις περιπτώσεις που έκανα κάτι παρόμοιο στο παρελθόν, δηλ. να επικρίνω -με επιχειρήματα- τις απόψεις που εκφράζονταν σε διάφορα ιστολόγια, το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν να με βρίσουν.


@panadeli: Φαντάζομαι ότι ο λόγος που θα δημοσίευε κανείς κάποια ανασκευή, αντίκρουση ή διάψευση κάτω από έναν λίβελο ή ένα μύθευμα, δεν θα ήταν οπωσδήποτε για να αλλάξει τα μυαλά του συντάκτη ή να τον κάνει να δει το φως το αληθινό, αλλά για να υπάρχει η διαφορετική άποψη εκεί και να τη διαβάζουν οι επισκέπτες — αν δεν πέσει διαγραφή, γιατί κι αυτό συμβαίνει.

Και τώρα που τα είπα αυτά, μπορείς να τα ξεχάσεις, μια κι εμείς προτιμάμε να γράφετε εδώ. :)


@LostVerse: έκδοχο! Oops! :)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 7, 2010)

@nickel: Σωστά φαντάζεσαι... ;) Ειδικά σε θέματα... χμ, ας πούμε υποκειμενικά, δεν είναι προϋπόθεση να πείσει (αλλάξει μυαλά) ο ένας συνομιλητής τον άλλο. Απεναντίας, κάποιες φορές, αυτή ακριβώς η τάση περισσότερα προβλήματα δημιουργεί παρά λύνει. 

Ουπς... :)


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Βασική προϋπόθεση για έναν διάλογο είναι ο ένας συνομιλητής να προσπαθεί να πείσει τον άλλον. Ειδάλλως δεν έχουμε παρά παράλληλους μονολόγους. Δεν υποτιμώ καθόλου την αξία αυτού που λέει ο Νίκελ, δηλ. να αναρτήσεις την απάντησή σου αν μη τι άλλο για να υπάρχει η διαφορετική άποψη και να μπορεί κάποιος να τη διαβάσει, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα μου αρκούσε να πω τον μονόλογό μου και να φύγω. Θέλω την αλληλεπίδραση. Να προσπαθήσω να πείσω τον άλλον, να προσπαθήσει κι εκείνος να με πείσει, και μέσα από την όλη διαδικασία, καλώς εχόντων, να βγούμε και οι δύο με κάπως αλλαγμένα μυαλά.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Δεν έχω εκλάβει από κάπου ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου δείχνει εχθρότητα στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Θεωρείς δείγμα εχθρότητας το ότι ο γιος της πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό;



Καλό θα ήταν ως Υπουργός Παιδείας να τηρεί τα προσχήματα. Δεν επιτρέπεται να δείχνει τέτοια περιφρόνηση σε αυτό το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι υπηρετεί. Αν δεν ήταν Υπουργός Παιδείας, ποσώς θα με απασχολούσε αν στέλνει το παιδί της σε ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο. Αλλά αυτή η κατάσταση με τους πολιτικούς που είναι υπουργοί υγείας, αλλά πάνε σε νοσοκομεία του εξωτερικού, που είναι υπουργοί παιδείας, αλλά στέλνουν τα παιδιά τους σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία, που είναι κομμουνιστές αλλά τα παιδιά τους σπουδάζουν στις ΗΠΑ, ε, όσο και να το κάνεις είναι προκλητική! Ή αν όχι προκλητική, τουλάχιστον όχι πολύ επαγγελματική. "Εμείς που έχουμε λεφτά διαλέγουμε για τον εαυτό μας το καλύτερο, αλλά όλοι οι υπόλοιποι χρησιμοποιήστε τη δωρεάν ελληνική παιδεία, την οποία άλλωστε ακριβοπληρώνετε." Σε μερικούς αυτό μπορεί να ακούγεται ως "_λαϊκισμός_" (η λέξη-πιπίλα για το νίπτω τα χείρας μου), αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι δημόσια πρότυπα (θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον) και πρέπει να φέρονται αναλόγως.

Κατόπιν τούτου, ελάχιστα με απασχολεί αν το έστειλε σε ιδιωτικό ή δημόσιο. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

Μια μικρή παρατήρηση, επειδή ίσως ξεχνάμε ότι μιλάμε για παιδιά, και στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έναν έφηβο 16-17 ετών: Η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου έγινε Υπουργός Παιδείας μόλις τον Οκτώβριο, όταν το παιδί της πήγαινε ήδη στην Β' Λυκείου, και μάλιστα είχε αρχίσει τα μαθήματα της τρέχουσας χρονιάς. Ποια λογική βλέπετε στο να αλλάξει στο παιδί της σχολείο, μόνο και μόνο για να αποφύγει τέτοια σχόλια; Εδώ οι περισσότεροι γονείς, των ιδιωτικών και των δημοσίων σχολείων αδιακρίτως, χαλάνε τον κόσμο αν το παιδί τους αναγκαστεί να αλλάξει έστω και τμήμα, όχι σχολείο, επειδή θεωρούν ότι επιβαρύνει την ψυχολογική του κατάσταση. Είναι λογικό να αλλάξει σχολείο, συμμαθητές και καθηγητές για να ικανοποιήσει κάποιους λαϊκιστές δημοσιογράφους;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Ένας λαϊκιστής δημοσιογράφος θα απαντούσε ότι από τη στιγμή που ο γιός της πάει σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, τότε ίσως να μην έπρεπε να αναλάβει το συγκεκριμένο χαρτοφυλάκιο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

Ε, αφού συμφωνούμε ότι κανένας από μας δεν είναι λαϊκιστής δημοσιογράφος, ας αγνοήσουμε τι θα έλεγε η συγκεκριμένη φάρα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Όπως είπα και πριν, ελάχιστα με απασχολεί αν το έστειλε σε δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό και το γεγονός ότι το έστειλε και το στέλνει σε ιδιωτικό δεν επηρεάζει τη γνώμη που έχω γι' αυτήν. Αλλά η πολιτική και κοινωνική ζωή -καλώς ή κακώς- βασίζεται σε μεγάλο βαθμό στα προσχήματα, το image και την επικοινωνία, η οποία, ως γνωστόν, μπορεί να ανεβάσει ή να καταρρακώσει πρόσωπα, καριέρες, υπολήψεις και κυβερνήσεις εν ριπή οφθαλμού.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Δεν έχω εκλάβει από κάπου ότι η Διαμαντοπούλου δείχνει εχθρότητα στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Θεωρείς δείγμα εχθρότητας το ότι ο γιος της πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό;


Εγώ πάλι το θεωρώ δείγμα απύθμενης έλλειψης οξύνοιας και καπατσοσύνης, σε συνδυασμό με απαράδεκτη έλλειψη επαγγελματισμού (που είπε κι ο Αμβρόσιος). Όταν υπηρετείς κάτι και πληρώνεσαι από αυτό, τότε λόγοι σκοπιμότητας και δεοντολογίας επιβάλλουν να προβάλλεις δημόσια την εικόνα ότι αυτό έχει τη δική σου προτίμηση. Ο Διευθυντής Τεχνικής Υποστήριξης τής HOL δεν μπορεί να έχει Conn-X, ακόμη κι αν η δική του εταιρεία έχει άθλια κάλυψη στην περιοχή όπου μένει ή ακόμη κι αν έχει τελοσπάντων του κόσμου τούς εύλογους λόγους να μη βάλει HOL. O Γενικός Διευθυντής τής Toyota δεν μπορεί να έχει Mercedes, όσο και να τη λιμπίζεται. Ο Διευθυντής Πωλήσεων της Pepsico δεν μπορεί να πίνει Coca Cola, όσο και να απεχθάνεται τη γεύση τής Pepsi. Για να πειστώ για την ποιότητα ενός προϊόντος και για να το εμπιστευτώ, το πρώτο που κοιτώ είναι αν το χρησιμοποιεί αυτός που μου το πλασάρει. Κι εδώ η κα Διαμαντοπούλου δεν πείθει. Καθόλου.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου έγινε Υπουργός Παιδείας μόλις τον Οκτώβριο, όταν το παιδί της πήγαινε ήδη στην Β' Λυκείου, και μάλιστα είχε αρχίσει τα μαθήματα της τρέχουσας χρονιάς. Ποια λογική βλέπετε στο να αλλάξει στο παιδί της σχολείο, μόνο και μόνο για να αποφύγει τέτοια σχόλια;


«*Το 2008* ορίσθηκα Πολιτική εκπρόσωπος του ΠΑΣΟΚ για θέματα Παιδείας.»


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για να πειστώ για την ποιότητα ενός προϊόντος και για να το εμπιστευτώ, το πρώτο που κοιτώ είναι αν το χρησιμοποιεί αυτός που μου το πλασάρει. Κι εδώ η κα Διαμαντοπούλου δεν πείθει. Καθόλου.


Συγγνώμη, αλλά ούτε αν πήγαινε το παιδί της κ. Διαμαντοπούλου στο δημόσιο της γειτονιάς της θα με έπειθε ότι είναι καλό το δημόσιο της δικής μου γειτονιάς. Αν π.χ. η Υπουργός Παιδείας μένει στου Παπάγου, όπου το δημόσιο σχολείο έχει παλιούς και έμπειρους καθηγητές και λειτουργεί μόνο πρωί, γιατί πρέπει να θεωρήσω ότι ανάλογης ποιότητας είναι το σχολείο της υποβαθμισμένης περιοχής μου, που συστεγάζεται με άλλα δυο-τρία και έχει τους μισούς καθηγητές ωρομίσθιους; Δεν υπάρχει ΕΝΑ δημόσιο σχολείο. Η διαφορά μεταξύ σχολείων διαφόρων περιοχών είναι τόσο μεγάλη που λες και δεν υπάγονται στο ίδιο σύστημα εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Δεν σας ενοχλεί που αντικείμενο όλης αυτής της κουβέντας είναι αποκλειστικά και μόνο η εικόνα και όχι η ουσία;

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου αν κάποιος υπουργός τηρεί ή όχι τα όποια προσχήματα. Με ενδιαφέρει αν κάνει ή όχι δουλειά.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Και κάτι ακόμα. Αν η Διαμαντοπούλου ήταν δεδηλωμένα _κατά_ των ιδιωτικών σχολείων και της ιδιωτικής παιδείας, και διακήρυττε ότι όλα θα έπρεπε να γίνουν δημόσια, θέσεις που εκφράζει π.χ. η Παπαρήγα, της οποίας το παιδί επίσης πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό, τότε θα είχε βάση να την κατηγορήσεις για ανακολουθία. 
Εφόσον όμως αυτό δεν συμβαίνει, δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τον ντόρο. Στο κάτω κάτω, και τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας υπάγονται.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Το ζήτημα είναι ότι αναλαμβάνοντας κάτι, πρέπει να το δουλέψεις και να το υπηρετήσεις από μέσα και όχι έξω απ' το χορό. Διαφορετικά, είναι σαν να λες ότι θα πέσει το σπίτι σου να σε πλακώσει (αφού δεν το παινεύεις και συνεπώς δεν πιστεύεις σ' αυτό).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2010)

Από το πρωί προσπαθώ να λύσω δύο απλά (νόμιζα...) γραφειοκρατικά θέματα με μοναδικό απτό αποτέλεσμα ως τώρα να έχω χάσει ένα εργάσιμο πρωινό (από αυτά που πληρώνουν και τους δημόσιους λειτουργούς) και την προοπτική να χάσω άλλα τρία ή τέσσερα στην καλύτερη περίπτωση. Γι' αυτό, όσο και αν συμφωνώ με τον panadeli ότι το θέμα είναι η ουσία, όσο και αν εκτιμώ τις πολλές φορές ρηξικέλευθες ιδέες της κ. Διαμαντοπούλου, και όσο και αν μισώ θανάσιμα κάθε είδους λαϊκισμούς, είμαι βέβαιος πως πολλές υπηρεσίες που έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι πρέπει να προσφέρει το δημόσιο στους πολίτες θα ήταν ασύγκριτα καλύτερες αν η χρήση τους ήταν έστω «πολιτικά» υποχρεωτική για τους εν ενεργεία ή εν αναμονή δημόσιους λειτουργούς (όχι μόνο της κεντρικής διοίκησης) και τις οκογένειές τους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Αλεξάνδρα, ακόμα κι αν ο γιός του υπουργού πηγαίνει σε καλύτερο δημόσιο σχολείο, τουλάχιστον πηγαίνει σε δημόσιο σχολείο. 
Στην περίπτωσή μας όχι μόνο δεν πηγαίνει σε δημόσιο, αλλα δεν παρακολουθεί καν το ελληνικό πρόγραμμα, που υποθέτω σημαίνει ότι δεν υφίσταται τους ελεγχους του Υπουργείου Παιδείας.
(που εξηγεί κι όλας γιατί στην Ελλάδα το ΙΒ δεν ξεκινά από πιο νωρίς αλλα μόνο μετά την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2010)

Αν και αναρμόδια, νομίζω ότι είναι αδύνατον να υπάγεται ένα σχολείο στο υπουργείο παιδείας και να μην ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμά του. Πώς θα δώσουν δηλαδή τα παιδιά πανελλήνιες, αν θέλουν; Άλλο αν έχουν και άλλα μαθήματα στο πρόγραμμά τους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Ο Δόχτορας μου θύμησε κατι από παλιά. Είχε γίνει κάποτε στα Γιάννενα μια ευρωπαϊκή σύνοδος υπουργών και για entertainment το βράδυ τους πήγανε να φάνε παραδοσιακό φαγητό στα Ζαγοροχώρια. Έκλεισαν τελείως το δρομο, σε όλη τη διαδρομή και από τις δύο λωρίδες και με την αστυνομία σε επιφυλακή, οι λιμουζίνες ανεβηκαν τα κατσάβραχα σε μισή ώρα- είκοσι λεπτά. Και το ίδιο στην επιστροφή. Έχοντας βρει επομένως την λύση της Μπανανίας, δεν υπήρξε κανένα κίνητρο για να φτιαχτούν οι δρόμοι, κανένας πολιτικός δεν αγκομάχησε στο ταξίδι για να πει αμάν πια, από αύριο ξεκινάνε έργα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αν και αναρμόδια, νομίζω ότι είναι αδύνατον να υπάγεται ένα σχολείο στο υπουργείο παιδείας και να μην ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμά του. Πώς θα δώσουν δηλαδή τα παιδιά πανελλήνιες, αν θέλουν; Άλλο αν έχουν και άλλα μαθήματα στο πρόγραμμά τους.



Για τo διεθνές απολυτήριο (ΙΒ) οι μαθητές δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να δώσουν εξετάσεις για το πανεπιστήμιο, μπορούν να γίνουν δεκτοί μόνο από πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού που δέχονται το συγκεκριμένο χαρτί (δεν το δέχονται όλα). 
Επομένως υποθέτω ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση, δεν έχει λόγους το υπουργείο να ασχολείται με την ύλη και το πρόγραμμα του ΙΒ (το οποίο μπορεί να διαφέρει ριζικά από το ελληνικό). 
Και γι' αυτό είπα ότι μάλλον εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα μόνο μετά το τέλος της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης. 

Και φυσικά, όχι μόνο το ελληνικό σχολείο αλλά και το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο φτύνει η υπουργός παιδείας και οι λοιποί πολιτικοί.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> είμαι βέβαιος πως πολλές υπηρεσίες που έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι πρέπει να προσφέρει το δημόσιο στους πολίτες θα ήταν ασύγκριτα καλύτερες αν η χρήση τους ήταν έστω «πολιτικά» υποχρεωτική για τους εν ενεργεία ή εν αναμονή δημόσιους λειτουργούς (όχι μόνο της κεντρικής διοίκησης) και τις οκογένειές τους.



Το επιχείρημα αυτό αναπτύσσεται πολύ εύστοχα σε ένα παλιό επεισόδιο του Yes Minister (αν θυμάμαι καλά, στο 1ο επεισόδιο της 2ης χρονιάς). Το θέμα εκεί ήταν τα δημόσια μέσα μεταφοράς.

Στην περίπτωσή μας, όμως, η Διαμαντοπούλου δεν τη γλιτώνει από πουθενά. Αν π.χ. πήγαινε το παιδί της σε δημόσιο σχολείο και για την προετοιμασία των πανελλαδικών το έγραφε σε φροντιστήριο, θα την εγκαλούσαν ότι δεν εμπιστεύεται το δημόσιο σχολείο και προσφεύγει στην παραπαιδεία. Αν θέλει κάποιος να επιτεθεί στην εικόνα σου, σίγουρα θα βρει κάτι. Στην Ελλάδα, οι μόνοι πολιτικοί που γλιτώνουν τέτοιες επιθέσεις είναι όσοι στρουθοκαμηλίζουν, παριστάνοντας ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα προβλήματα που όλοι βιώνουμε καθημερινά στο πετσί μας.

Πάντως η ιδέα ότι ένας έφηβος οφείλει να αλλάξει σχολείο (με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται) μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο γονιός του ανέλαβε μια δημόσια θέση, να με συγχωρήσετε, αλλά μου φαίνεται αισχρότατη.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Και φυσικά, όχι μόνο το ελληνικό σχολείο αλλα και το ελληνικό πανεπιστημιο φτυνει η υπουργός παιδείας και οι λοιποί πολιτικοί.



Δεν αναγνωρίζεις δηλ. καθόλου την πιθανότητα η επιλογή του ΙΒ να ανήκει στον 17χρονο ενδιαφερόμενο, και όχι στην υπουργό μαμά του.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Να προσθέσω ότι για το Διεθνές Απολυτήριο στις ΗΠΑ έχει δημιουργηθεί ζήτημα, γιατί σε ορισμένες πολιτείες αποφασίστηκε να δέχεται το πρόγραμμα κρατική ενίσχυση με αποτέλεσμα πολλοί πολιτικοί να επιτεθούν στην απόφαση αυτή και να διακόψουν σε πολλές περιπτώσεις τη χρηματοδότηση, με κύριο επιχείρημα ότι η φιλοσοφία του προγράμματος έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τις αξίες της κοινωνίας που καλείται να το χρηματοδοτήσει. Νομίζω ότι όσο κι αν (δεν) μας αρέσουν οι αμερικανικές αξίες, το επιχείρημα είναι σωστό. 

Εγώ από την άλλη έχω μείνει με την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για κερδοφόρα επιχείρηση, κι αυτό το αποδεικνύει το ότι ενώ αρχικά το πρόγραμμα ήταν μόνο για τις δύο τελευταίες τάξεις τελικά έγινε για όλες τις τάξεις. Οι γονείς που ξέρω ότι το σκέφτονται εδώ στο ΗΒ είναι αυτοί που πιστεύουν σε σχολείο με πολλά μαθήματα, και είναι αντίθετοι στην υπερεξειδίκευση του αγγλικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος. Δεν έχω ακούσει κανέναν να λέει ότι του άρεσε η φιλοσοφία του προγράμματος, αλλά σίγουρα υπάρχουν κι αυτοί.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Δεν αναγνωρίζεις δηλ. καθόλου την πιθανότητα η επιλογή του ΙΒ να ανήκει στον 17χρονο ενδιαφερόμενο, και όχι στην υπουργό μαμά του.



Όχι. 
Τα παιδιά και στα 17 τους είναι καθρέφτης των γονιών τους.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Όχι.
> Τα παιδιά και στα 17 τους είναι καθρέφτης των γονιών τους.



Αν πραγματικά το πιστεύεις αυτό, τότε δεν έχεις νταραβεριστεί με πολλούς εφήβους.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Τα παιδιά και στα 17 τους είναι καθρέφτης των γονιών τους.


Όχι βέβαια! Πολύ θα το ήθελαν οι γονείς, αλλά είναι γνωστό ότι στην εφηβεία ΔΕΝ είναι (ακόμα) καθρέφτης των γονιών τους. 

Στο θέμα της επιλογής του σχολείου εννοείται ότι παίζουν σημαντικό ρόλο οι γονείς, γιατί αυτοί θα πληρώσουν. Αλλά αν το παιδί επηρεάζεται, όπως όλα τα παιδιά, από φίλους και συμμαθητές, και έρθει μια μέρα στο σπίτι με την επιθυμία να ακολουθήσει τα βήματα των φίλων του στο ΙΒ, καθόλου δεν αποκλείεται οι γονείς απλώς να δέχτηκαν την επιθυμία του και όχι να επέβαλαν κάποια δική τους.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2010)

Εννοείται. Έχω πάμπολλα παραδείγματα γνωστών που εγκατέλειψαν το άλφα ή το βήτα Λύκειο από μόνοι τους και γράφτηκαν στο Λύκειο της επιλογής τους, ήδη από την τρυφερή ηλικία των 15. Και ναι μεν έχουν περάσει κάμποσα χρονάκια από τότε, αλλά αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι σήμερα οι δεκαπεντάχρονοι είναι τόσο διαφορετικοί.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Αν πραγματικά το πιστεύεις αυτό, τότε δεν έχεις νταραβεριστεί με πολλούς εφήβους.


Οι έφηβοι μπορεί σε γενικές γραμμές να κάνουν τους επαναστάτες, αλλά το κάνουν με τα εφόδια που τους έδωσαν οι γονείς τους. 
Αν επομένως ο γιος της Διαμαντοπούλου μεγάλωσε ακούγοντας ότι το ελληνικό σχολείο είναι χάλια και ότι τα ξένα πανεπιστήμια είναι καλύτερα (με ολίγον από το ουάου θα πάω να ζήσω σε άλλη χώρα δεν θα έχω τη μάνα μου να με σκάει, θα είναι κι οι φίλοι μου εκεί κλπκλπ), γιατί να διαφωνήσει με τους γονείς του; Μπορεί να έχουν διαφορετικά κίνητρα, αλλά βαδίζουν στον ίδιο στόχο. 

Επίσης, είχα συμφοιτητές που ήταν σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο μέχρι τη Β' Λυκείου και στην τρίτη πήγαν σε δημόσιο για να προετοιμαστούν καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις. Δική τους απόφαση ήταν η αλλαγή σχολείου;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Στην περίπτωσή μας, όμως, η Διαμαντοπούλου δεν τη γλιτώνει από πουθενά. Αν π.χ. πήγαινε το παιδί της σε δημόσιο σχολείο και για την προετοιμασία των πανελλαδικών το έγραφε σε φροντιστήριο, θα την εγκαλούσαν ότι δεν εμπιστεύεται το δημόσιο σχολείο και προσφεύγει στην παραπαιδεία. Αν θέλει κάποιος να επιτεθεί στην εικόνα σου, σίγουρα θα βρει κάτι. Στην Ελλάδα, οι μόνοι πολιτικοί που γλιτώνουν τέτοιες επιθέσεις είναι όσοι στρουθοκαμηλίζουν, παριστάνοντας ότι δεν υπάρχουν τα προβλήματα που όλοι βιώνουμε καθημερινά στο πετσί μας.


Όπως είναι η σημερινή κατάσταση βέβαια, φυσικά και έχεις δίκιο.



panadeli said:


> Πάντως η ιδέα ότι ένας έφηβος οφείλει να αλλάξει σχολείο (με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται) μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο γονιός του ανέλαβε μια δημόσια θέση, να με συγχωρήσετε, αλλά μου φαίνεται αισχρότατη.


Σ' αυτό θα συμφωνήσω επίσης. Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που θα έκανε πολιτικά αδιανόητο σε δημόσιο πρόσωπο να μη χρησιμοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες του, και μακάρι οι σημερινές συνθήκες και η εξωτερική πίεση να μας οδηγήσουν, έστω εκόντες άκοντες, σε ορθολογιστικές διορθώσεις που θα κάνουν καθημερινότητα αυτή την τωρινή ουτοπία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Νομίζω πάντως ότι ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα, το οποίο δεν είναι ποιος επέλεξε το ΙΒ στην οικογένεια Διαμαντοπούλου. Η επιλογή του σχολείου, όπως είπε κι η Αλεξάνδρα, γίνεται από τους γονείς γιατί αυτοί πληρώνουν. Κι από εκεί ξεκινάει το ζήτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, είχα συμφοιτητές που ήταν σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο μέχρι τη Β' Λυκείου κα στην τρίτη πηγαν σε δημόσιο για να προετοιμαστουν καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις. Δική τους απόφαση ήταν η αλλαγή σχολείου;


Μη μου πεις ότι ξέχασες και τον λόγο που "θα προετοιμαστούν καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις" πηγαίνοντας στο δημόσιο. Για όσους δεν ξέρουν τον λόγο είναι ο εξής: το δημόσιο είναι διαλυμένο, μάθημα δεν γίνεται, απαιτήσεις δεν έχουν οι καθηγητές, όλοι οι μαθητές ασχολούνται με τα φροντιστήρια που θα τους προετοιμάσουν για τις εξετάσεις. Και, εννοείται ότι είναι πρώτα των παιδιών αυτή η απόφαση, γιατί τα παιδιά βιώνουν την πραγματικότητα των σχολείων. Αν το παιδί έλεγε ότι δεν έχει κανένα λόγο ν' αλλάξει σχολείο, γιατί έχει σκοπό να φέρει εις πέρας ένα απαιτητικό σχολείο παράλληλα με την προετοιμασία του, οι γονείς δεν θα είχαν κανέναν λόγο να το προτείνουν ούτε να το επιβάλουν.

Για να καταλάβουν όλοι πόσο πολύ είναι απόφαση των παιδιών το σχολείο που θα πάνε, και πώς με διάφορους τρόπους πείθουν τους γονείς, θα δώσω ένα υπαρκτό παράδειγμα: Η κόρη μιας φιλικής μου οικογένειας έπρεπε να αποφασίσει μετά την ΣΤ" Δημοτικού σε ποιο ιδιωτικό σχολείο ήθελε να πάει γυμνάσιο: στο Α που θα πήγαιναν μερικοί συμμαθητές της ή στο Β που θα πήγαιναν κάποιοι άλλοι συμμαθητές της. Η μικρή ήταν αναποφάσιστη τον Ιούνιο και ήθελε να πάρει την απόφασή της μετά το καλοκαίρι. Οι γονείς πλήρωσαν προκαταβολή και στα δύο σχολεία, ξέροντας ότι τον Σεπτέμβριο θα χάσουν τη μία προκαταβολή. Μιλάμε για 150 χιλιάδες δραχμές περίπου. Εννοείται ότι είχαν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να πετάνε απ' το παράθυρο ένα τέτοιο ποσό. Ακόμα και 12χρονα παιδιά επιβάλλουν στους γονείς τους τις επιθυμίες τους, όταν αυτές οι επιθυμίες είναι μέσα στις οικονομικές δυνατότητες των γονιών.
Περιττό να συμπληρώσω ότι δεν υπήρχε καμιά περίπτωση να προτείνουν οι γονείς ένα άλλο σχολείο εκτός απ' αυτά που η ίδια η μικρή ενέκρινε, λόγω συμμαθητών.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα έπρεπε να έχουμε εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που θα έκανε πολιτικά αδιανόητο σε δημόσιο πρόσωπο να μη χρησιμοποιεί τις υπηρεσίες του



+1
Αλλά θα έπρεπε να έχουμε και πολιτικό σύστημα τέτοιο που να είναι αδιανόητη η περιφρόνηση των πολιτικών στα όσα παρέχει το κράτος, ακόμα κι αν αυτά δεν είναι τέλεια. 

Πιστεύω ότι ένας από τους λόγους που πολλά πράγματα είναι στραβά στην Ελλάδα είναι γιατί δεν υπάρχει πίεση από τους ψηφοφόρους για καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Όποιος μπορεί, βρίσκει παραθυράκι. Το κράτος επαναπαύεται με τα παραθυράκια, δεν υπάρχει κίνητρο για τίποτα. 
Δε μας αρέσει το σχολείο του παιδιού μας; Το στέλνουμε σε ιδιωτικό ή πληρώνουμε φροντιστήρια, χωρίς να απαιτούμε να βελτιωθεί το σχολείο. 
Δε μας αρέσει που δεν έχει αρκετές νοσοκόμες; Προσλαμβάνουμε αποκλειστική, και δεν απαιτούμε καλύτερη να προσλάβει το κράτος νοσοκόμες. 
κλπκλπ κλπ 
Γενικά έχουμε τη νοοτροπία αφού βρήκα λύση, γιατί να φροντίσω ώστε να μη χρειαζόμουν να βρω λύση; Βεβαίως παίζει ρόλο και το ότι δεν θέλουμε να πληρώνουμε φόρους, και προτιμάμε να τα δίνουμε αν και όποτε χρειαστεί.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Αγαπητή μου SBE, προφανώς οι γονείς επηρεάζουν τα παιδιά τους με τον χ ή τον ψ τρόπο, αλλά αλίμονο αν τα παιδιά δεν έπαιρναν δικές τους πρωτοβουλίες και δεν ανέπτυσσαν τη δική τους προσωπικότητα. Με αυτά που λες όχι μόνο δεν τους αναγνωρίζεις αυτό το δικαίωμα, αλλά δεν αναγνωρίζεις καν την πιθανότητα να το κάνουν. 

Εγώ, ως εκπαιδευτικός, αντιμετωπίζω συνειδητά όλους τους μαθητές μου, από την Α' γυμνασίου κιόλας, ως ενήλικους ανθρώπους και τους αποδίδω την αποκλειστική ευθύνη των επιλογών τους. Προφανώς τους αναγνωρίζω ελαφρυντικά, αλλά δεν τους επιτρέπω ποτέ να αποδώσουν την ευθύνη για κάτι που τους αφορά σε γονείς, θείους κλπ. Δεν διάβασες; Ήταν δική σου επιλογή. Θα ακολουθήσεις την τάδε κατεύθυνση σπουδών; Να το σκεφτείς καλά προτού το αποφασίσεις, γιατί εσύ θα υποστείς τις όποιες συνέπειες της επιλογής σου. 
Και να ξέρεις ότι όλοι οι μαθητές το εκτιμούν όταν τους συμπεριφέρεσαι σαν ενήλικους.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω πάντως ότι ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα, το οποίο δεν είναι ποιος επέλεξε το ΙΒ στην οικογένεια Διαμαντοπούλου. Η επιλογή του σχολείου, όπως είπε κι η Αλεξάνδρα, γίνεται από τους γονείς γιατί αυτοί πληρώνουν. Κι από εκεί ξεκινάει το ζήτημα.



+1. Όλα τα άλλα νομίζω είναι δικαιολογίες. Και πέρα από το ποιος πληρώνει, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι οι γονείς που φέρουν την ευθύνη για τα ανήλικα παιδιά τους.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Προτού κατακαθίσουν μέσα μου όλα αυτά τα ενδιαφέροντα και αντικρουόμενα που διάβασα εδώ, πείτε μου κατά πόσο ο γιος της κ. Διαμαντοπούλου προστατεύεται από το νόμο για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα και κατά πόσο είναι πρέπον να συζητάμε με τόση λεπτομέρεια το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών του, ποιος πήρε την απόφαση για τις επιλογές τους, αν έκαναν καλά μάνα και γιος κ.λπ. Συμφωνώ ότι η ζωή των πολιτικών προσώπων πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτό βιβλίο, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να σταματά αυτή η δημοσιότητα στο τι θέλουν να κάνουν με τα παιδιά τους. Ίσως και με την υγεία τους. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο, πρέπει να το σκεφτώ κι αυτό καλύτερα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μη μου πεις ότι ξέχασες και τον λόγο που "θα προετοιμαστούν καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις" πηγαίνοντας στο δημόσιο.



Μιλάμε για το 1985 κι όχι για το 2005. Οπότε ίσως θέλεις να αναθεωρήσεις την απάντησή σου. 

Αυτό που είχαν πει οι γονείς του συμφοιτητή μου ήταν ότι στο ιδιωτικό σχολείο ο γιος τους έχανε χρόνο με τα έξτρα μαθήματα στην ξένη γλώσσα, ότι οι βαθμοί έμπαιναν χαριστικά και ότι δεν υπήρχε καμία πίεση από τους δασκάλους. Τον έβαλαν σε ένα καλό δημόσιο, όπου οι βαθμοί του έπεσαν λίγο, αλλά μπήκε πανεπιστήμιο (στο τσακ), γράφοντας στις εξετασεις ό,τι βαθμό έπαιρνε και στο δημόσιο σχολείο*. Η απόφαση δεν ήταν δική του, γιατί όπως είπε, οι γονείς του του το είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει από την πρώτη γυμνασίου ότι αυτό θα γινόταν. Ο μικρός του αδερφός που δεν άλλαξε σχολείο, τα πήγε άσχημα στις εξετάσεις. Το οποίο δικαιώνει ίσως την επιλογή των γονιών. Ή μπορεί να ήταν σύμπτωση. 

* Το οποίο ίσχυσε και για μένα και για άλλους που ξέρω. 15 στην έκθεση στο σχολείο, 15 στην έκθεση στις εξετάσεις κλπκλπ, που σημαίνει απλά ότι είχαμε καθηγητές που βαθμολογούσαν αντικειμενικά.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> +1. Όλα τα άλλα νομίζω είναι δικαιολογίες. Και πέρα από το ποιος πληρώνει, σε κάθε περίπτωση, είναι οι γονείς που φέρουν την ευθύνη για τα ανήλικα παιδιά τους.



Μάλιστα. Δηλ. ο γονέας φέρει την ευθύνη για τις σπουδές που θα ακολουθήσει ο γιος, για τη μουσική που ακούει, για το κορίτσι που θα ερωτευτεί. ΟΚ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Επειδή έχουμε βγει από το θέμα, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε κανένα άλλο σχόλιο του panadeli ή της Αλεξάνδρας μέχρι να πάει λίγο παρακάτω η συζήτηση και ξεφύγουμε από την κολοκυθιά. Είναι εμφανές ότι διαφωνούμε και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε κύκλους γύρω από το ίδιο ζήτημα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Μάλιστα. Δηλ. ο γονέας φέρει την ευθύνη για τις σπουδές που θα ακολουθήσει ο γιος, για τη μουσική που ακούει, για το κορίτσι που θα ερωτευτεί. ΟΚ.



Η αναλογία του σχολείου με το κορίτσι που θα ερωτευθεί είναι νομίζω λίγο άνιση. Τα ζητήματα του σχολείου οι γονείς τα αποφασίζουν μαζί με τα παιδιά. Αν το παιδί το θέλει, αλλά ο γονέας δεν συμφωνεί δεν πρόκειται να γίνει. Τεσπα, για να αλλάξουμε λίγο κλίμα και να πάμε παρακάτω, να πω ότι δεν θεωρώ ότι το σύστημα θα αλλάξει, αν δεν αλλάξουν τα μυαλά και οι νοοτροπίες. Τι εννοώ:

1. Πρόσφατα γνωστός μου έδωσε κατατακτήριες για εισαγωγή ως πτυχιούχος ΑΕΙ σε άλλο ΑΕΙ. Τι να σας πω; Ότι από τα 15 άτομα που έδωσαν, οι μισοί έκαναν όλο το καλοκαίρι μαθήματα με τον καθηγητή που έβαλε τα θέματα και που ήταν στις εξετάσεις; Ότι οι εξετάσεις ήταν άρτσι, μπούρτσι (δεν ζητήθηκαν καν ταυτότητες από τους υποψηφίους, τα ονόματα δεν καλύφτηκαν, ενώ παραδόθηκαν γραπτά με μολύβι; ) Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Ακόμα κι αν υποθέσουμε ότι τα γραπτά βαθμολογήθηκαν αντικειμενικά και χωρίς δόλο (διόλου απίθανο) και μόνο το γεγονός ότι ο συγκεκριμένος πανεπιστημιακός είχε προετοιμάσει τους μισούς (που ήταν και αυτοί που πέρασαν στην πλειοψηφία τους), αρκεί.
2. Μίλαγα πρόσφατα με καθηγήτρια ωδείου. Το ξέρετε ότι οι μισοί που παίρνουν πτυχία και διπλώματα δεν ξέρουν στοιχειώδη πράγματα όσον αφορά το αντικείμενό τους; Αυτοί που μετά πάνε να διδάξουν με επίσημο χαρτί από το κράτος και δεν ξέρουν πού πέφτει το ντο στο πιάνο; Γιατί γίνεται αυτό;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Επειδή έχουμε βγει από το θέμα, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε κανένα άλλο σχόλιο του panadeli ή της Αλεξάνδρας μέχρι να πάει λίγο παρακάτω η συζήτηση και ξεφύγουμε από την κολοκυθιά. Είναι εμφανές ότι διαφωνούμε και δεν υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε κύκλους γύρω από το ίδιο ζήτημα.



Προφανώς η SBE και ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει κάθε δικαίωμα να διαφωνεί με εμένα, την Αλεξάνδρα ή οποιονδήποτε άλλον. Πάντως δεν πιστεύω ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από το θέμα. Και μάλιστα, για να αναπτύξω λίγο παραπάνω κάτι που έγραψε νωρίτερα ο Νίκελ, πιστεύω ότι εδώ συμβαίνει το εξής: Κάτι που κανείς από εμάς δεν θα ανεχόταν για κανέναν απολύτως λόγο, δηλ. να χρησιμοποιηθεί το παιδί μας για να γίνει επίθεση εις βάρος μας, γίνεται εις βάρος της Διαμαντοπούλου, και πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι δικαίως γίνεται απλά και μόνο επειδή η Διαμαντοπούλου είναι δημόσιο πρόσωπο. Αυτή η αντίληψη των δύο μέτρων και δύο σταθμών, άλλα να ισχύουν για εμάς και άλλα για τους υπόλοιπους, πιστεύω ότι είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες παθογένειες της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, και τη βλέπω να αντικατοπτρίζεται έντονα και στα σχολεία.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Για να πάω όμως όντως τη συζήτηση λίγο παραπέρα, αλλάζω ελαφρώς τη συνθήκη. Έχετε έναν εκπαιδευτικό του δημόσιου σχολείου, του οποίου το παιδί ακολουθεί από μικρή ηλικία ένα ξενόγλωσσο πρόγραμμα σπουδών. Υπάρχει αντίφαση; Θεωρείτε ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός δεν πρέπει να διδάσκει στο ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο;


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι να σας πω; Ότι από τα 15 άτομα που έδωσαν, οι μισοί έκαναν όλο το καλοκαίρι μαθήματα με τον καθηγητή που έβαλε τα θέματα και που ήταν στις εξετάσεις;



Αφήνω το γιατί ήταν απαραίτητο να κάνουν μαθήματα με κάποιον, ήδη έχουν ένα πτυχίο άρα μπορούν να στρωθούν από μόνοι τους (βεβαίως όταν έχουν ξεφυτρώσει φροντιστήρια ΑΣΕΠ, όλα θα τα δούμε). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα αναπτυγμένη την ευαισθησία σε ζητήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με δεοντολογία και αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα. Κι η νομοθεσία σε όσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει, παραβιάζεται. 



Ambrose said:


> 2. Μίλαγα πρόσφατα με καθηγήτρια ωδείου. Το ξέρετε ότι οι μισοί που παίρνουν πτυχία και διπλώματα δεν ξέρουν στοιχειώδη πράγματα όσον αφορά το αντικείμενό τους; Αυτοί που μετά πάνε να διδάξουν με επίσημο χαρτί από το κράτος και δεν ξέρουν πού πέφτει το ντο στο πιάνο; Γιατί γίνεται αυτό;



Τόσο χάλια δε νομίζω να είναι, αλλά μήπως έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είσαι εξπέρ για να διδάξεις σε αυτό το επίπεδο;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Μιλάμε για το 1985 κι όχι για το 2005. Οπότε ίσως θέλεις να αναθεωρήσεις την απάντησή σου.


Ειδικά για εκείνη την εποχή δεν θα μπορούσα να αναθεωρήσω τίποτα, δεδομένου ότι δίδασκα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση ήδη από το 1980.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Για να πάω όμως όντως τη συζήτηση λίγο παραπέρα, αλλάζω ελαφρώς τη συνθήκη. Έχετε έναν εκπαιδευτικό του δημόσιου σχολείου, του οποίου το παιδί ακολουθεί από μικρή ηλικία ένα ξενόγλωσσο πρόγραμμα σπουδών. Υπάρχει αντίφαση; Θεωρείτε ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός δεν πρέπει να διδάσκει στο ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο;



Εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχουν καμία θέση στην ελληνική παιδεία τα σχολεία που δεν ακολουθούν το πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου παιδείας, και όσα υπάρχουν υπάρχουν για συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες αλλοδαπών που ζουν στην Ελλάδα (π.χ. γερμανική σχολή, κάμπιον κλπ). 

Εσύ αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμα του γονιού να μην στείλει το παιδί του σχολείο και να το διδάσκει στο σπίτι ό,τι θέλει ο ίδιος;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Κάτι που κανείς από εμάς δεν θα ανεχόταν για κανέναν απολύτως λόγο, δηλ. να χρησιμοποιηθεί το παιδί μας για να γίνει επίθεση εις βάρος μας, γίνεται εις βάρος της Διαμαντοπούλου, και πολλοί πιστεύουν ότι δικαίως γίνεται απλά και μόνο επειδή η Διαμαντοπούλου είναι δημόσιο πρόσωπο. Αυτή η αντίληψη των δύο μέτρων και δύο σταθμών, άλλα να ισχύουν για εμάς και άλλα για τους υπόλοιπους, πιστεύω ότι είναι μια από τις μεγαλύτερες παθογένειες της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, και τη βλέπω να αντικατοπτρίζεται έντονα και στα σχολεία.



Εδώ πέρα είναι νομίζω η ρίζα της διαφωνίας μας. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ της δημόσιας και της ιδιωτικής σφαίρας και πρέπει να υπάρχουν δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, καθώς και εντελώς διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις. Άλλη ευθύνη φέρει ο πρωθυπουργός μιας χώρας και άλλη ο απλός πολίτης.



SBE said:


> Αφήνω το γιατί ήταν απαραίτητο να κάνουν μαθήματα με κάποιον, ήδη έχουν ένα πτυχίο άρα μπορούν να στρωθούν από μόνοι τους (βεβαίως όταν έχουν ξεφυτρώσει φροντιστήρια ΑΣΕΠ, όλα θα τα δούμε). Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν έχουμε ιδιαίτερα αναπτυγμένη την ευαισθησία σε ζητήματα που έχουν να κάνουν με δεοντολογία και αντικρουόμενα συμφέροντα. Κι η νομοθεσία σε όσες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις υπάρχει, παραβιάζεται.



Μαθήματα χρειάζονται ως προετοιμασία. Το σχολείο δεν σε καλύπτει σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Σκέψου ότι είναι σαν να δίνεις πανελλαδικές, απλά δεν δίνεις όλα τα μαθήματα, αλλά μόνο πολύ ειδικά και συγκεκριμένα. Αλλά δεν είναι το ζήτημα αυτό. Είναι όπως είπες ζήτημα δεοντολογίας. Μου έχει τύχει να είμαι μέλος σε επιτροπή συνεντεύξεων για εισαγωγή σε ΑΕΙ στη Μ. Βρετανία, και αυτό που μού έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση και μού έμεινε ήταν όταν ήρθε η στιγμή να πάρουμε συνέντευξη από μια κοπέλα την οποία άλλο μέλος της επιτροπής γνώριζε. Το μέλος της επιτροπής αυτομάτως και από μόνο του -πριν μπει η συνεντευξιαζόμενη στην αίθουσα- δήλωσε ότι τη γνωρίζει, δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει και σηκώθηκε επιτόπου και βγήκε από την αίθουσα. 



SBE said:


> Τόσο χάλια δε νομίζω να είναι, αλλά μήπως έχει να κάνει με το ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είσαι εξπέρ για να διδάξεις σε αυτό το επίπεδο;



Σούπερ χάλια, στο λέω εκ πείρας. Ειδικά όσον αφορά πιο ευαίσθητα και δύσκολα αντικείμενα, όπως π.χ. φωνητική όπου υπάρχουν άτομα που πηγαίνουν χρόνια σε ωδεία και δεν έχουν μάθει βασικά πράγματα (βλ. πρόσφατο επεισόδιο Greek Idol όπου ο επικεφαλής της επιτροπής είπε σε υποψήφιο να πάει να πάρει τα λεφτά που έδωσε στον καθηγητή του πίσω!) Βάσιμο περιστατικό.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχουν καμία θέση στην ελληνική παιδεία τα σχολεία που δεν ακολουθούν το πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου παιδείας, και όσα υπάρχουν υπάρχουν για συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες αλλοδαπών που ζουν στην Ελλάδα (π.χ. γερμανική σχολή, κάμπιον κλπ).
> 
> Εσύ αναγνωρίζεις το δικαίωμα του γονιού να μην στείλει το παιδί του σχολείο και να το διδάσκει στο σπίτι ό,τι θέλει ο ίδιος;



Έχω εύλογες αντιρρήσεις σε ό,τι αφορά το homeschooling.
Ταυτόχρονα, δεν θεωρώ το πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου παιδείας ιδιαίτερα καλό. 

Δεν ρώτησα όμως αυτό. Ο εκπαιδευτικός που στέλνει, λόγου χάρη, το παιδί του στο American Community School, δικαιούται να διδάσκει στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ θεωρώ ότι δεν έχουν καμία θέση στην ελληνική παιδεία τα σχολεία που δεν ακολουθούν το πρόγραμμα του υπουργείου παιδείας, και όσα υπάρχουν υπάρχουν για συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες αλλοδαπών που ζουν στην Ελλάδα (π.χ. γερμανική σχολή, κάμπιον κλπ).


Ωπ! Μου πάτησες τον κάλο!

Η γερμανική σχολή, στο κομμάτι της που απευθύνεται σε Έλληνες, ακολουθεί το ελληνικό πρόγραμμα, κάποια μαθήματα γίνονται στα ελληνικά (κυρίως τα γλωσσικά, ιστορικά κττ) κάποια στα γερμανικά (κυρίως τα τεχνικά) και έχει επιπλέον μαθήματα (συνήθως στα γερμανικά). Από όσο ξέρω, υπάρχει ξεχωριστή διεύθυνση ξενόγλωσσων σχολείων στο Υπουργείο που επιβλέπει ότι τηρούνται αυτά τα πράγματα (προγράμματα, διδάσκοντες κλπ).


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ειδικά για εκείνη την εποχή δεν θα μπορούσα να αναθεωρήσω τίποτα, δεδομένου ότι δίδασκα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση ήδη από το 1980.



Επομένως, Αλεξάνδρα μου, να υποθέσω ότι πιστεύεις ότι εγώ κι ο συμφοιτητής μου και άλλοι πολλοί δεν λάβαμε καλή παιδεία στα δημόσια σχολεία μας και κατά συνέπεια ούτε στα πανεπιστήμιά μας (αφού ήμασταν ημιμαθείς, τι να μας διδάξουν; ) και επομένως οι μεταπτυχιακές μας σπουδές στα δήθεν καλά ξένα πανεπιστήμια, που τα θεωρούν μέτρο σύγκρισης οι Έλληνες, ήταν εντελώς δήθεν; Δήθεν και το Χάρβαρντ, και το ΜΙΤ και το Καίμπριτζ και το ___ (βάλε εδώ όποιο θεωρείς εσύ σοβαρό). 

Αυτός ο σνομπισμός για το δημόσιο σχολείο είναι που με κάνει να αντιμετωπίζω με επιφύλαξη το ιδιωτικό σχολείο. Γιατί αυτό που σίγουρα και 100% μαθαίνει ο μαθητής (και οι γονείς του) είναι να σνομπάρουν. Ακόμα κι αν κάνει κάποτε κάτι καλό το δημόσιο σχολείο, δεν θέλουν να το δουν. 

ΥΓ Εκτός από κατάταξη, η αναφορά μου στα πιο πάνω πανεπιστήμια δεν είναι τυχαία. Και στα τρία είτε σπούδασαν/ εργάστηκαν πρώην συμμαθητές μου ή εγώ, όλοι μας απόφοιτοι δημόσιων σχολείων και όχι αριστούχοι, ούτε παιδιά θαύματα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Ο εκπαιδευτικός που στέλνει, λόγου χάρη, το παιδί του στο American Community School, δικαιούται να διδάσκει στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση;



Φυσικά. Γιατί να μην δικαιούται;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE, αυτό που αναφέρεις είναι ένα φαινόμενο που παρατηρείται κατά κόρον με τους Έλληνες φοιτητές που συνεχίζουν τις σπουδές τους στο εξωτερικό. Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι φταίει το εξής: τα ελληνικά σχολεία είναι τόσο ανεπαρκή σε υποδομές και μέσα, ώστε όταν ο φοιτητής πια βρεθεί στο εξωτερικό όπου του τα σερβίρουν όλα στο πιάτο, διαπρέπει. Δε γνωρίζω ούτε ένα σπουδαστή που να συνέχισε τις σπουδές του έξω και να μην πήγε πολύ καλύτερα από ό,τι στην Ελλάδα, σε όλα του τα χρόνια στο σχολείο.

Και μην ακούσω τώρα περί δυσκολίας των ξένων πανεπιστημίων, γιατί θα τραβήξω τις κοτσίδες μου. Όταν ένας φοιτητής κάνει διατριβή σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού, έχει σωστή και προσωπική καθοδήγηση, βιβλιογραφία, εργαστήρια, μελέτες και δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι στα πόδια του. Στην Ελλάδα, έχει εκμετάλλευση, κυνήγι καθηγητών που ξύνουν τ' αφτιά τους και βαριούνται να ασχοληθούν και ανωτάτη ονυχοσφραντική (_τι να θέλει άραγε εδώ ο ποιητής;_).


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εδώ πέρα είναι νομίζω η ρίζα της διαφωνίας μας. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ της δημόσιας και της ιδιωτικής σφαίρας και πρέπει να υπάρχουν δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, καθώς και εντελώς διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις. Άλλη ευθύνη φέρει ο πρωθυπουργός μιας χώρας και άλλη ο απλός πολίτης.



Πράγματι εδώ βρίσκεται η ρίζα της διαφωνίας μας. Γιατί εγώ νόμιζα, βλέπεις, ότι στις δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες αναγνωρίζονται τα ίδια δικαιώματα σε όλους τους πολίτες. Αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο δήμοσιος άνδρας δεν μπορεί να εγγράψει το παιδί του σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, όπως δεν μπορεί να έχει ιδιωτική ασφάλιση ή να είναι ομοφυλόφιλος.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Εδώ πέρα είναι νομίζω η ρίζα της διαφωνίας μας. Υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ της δημόσιας και της ιδιωτικής σφαίρας και πρέπει να υπάρχουν δύο μέτρα και δύο σταθμά, καθώς και εντελώς διαφορετικές απαιτήσεις. Άλλη ευθύνη φέρει ο πρωθυπουργός μιας χώρας και άλλη ο απλός πολίτης.



Νομίζω ότι ο Αμβρόσιος με κάλυψε στο ζήτημα της βιτρίνας. Ο δάσκαλος του χωριου ας κάνει ό,τι θελει με τα παιδιά του, ο πρόεδρος της δημοκρατίας πρέπει να δίνει το παράδειγμα με τον τρόπο ζωής του. Ανέφερα πιο πάνω τα αυτοκίνητα της Ελισάβετ. Αναφερθήκαμε στον διευθυντη της Τογιότα που δεν μπορεί να οδηγεί Ρολς Ρόις. Να αναφερω επίσης ότι ο γιός του Σαρκοζί από τον προηγουμενο γάμο του ζει στο Λονδίνο και πηγάινει στο γαλλικό σχολείο που στηρίζεται από το γαλλικό δημόσιο. Δεν πηγαίνει σε κάποιο από τα άλλα σχολεία του Λονδίνου τα οποία διδάσκουν και στα γαλλικά και θα μπορούσαν να τον βολέψουν αν τα αγγλικά του δεν ήταν καλά. 



Ambrose said:


> Μαθήματα χρειάζονται ως προετοιμασία. Το σχολείο δεν σε καλύπτει σε αυτή την περίπτωση.


Αφού δίνεις σαν πτυχιούχος, γιατί δεν μπορείς να στρωθείς να διαβάσεις από μόνος σου; Αφού ήδη έχεις πείρα με το διάβασμα. Τι στο καλό, όλοι θέλουν να τους κρατάει από το χεράκι ο φροντιστης για παντα;



Ambrose said:


> δήλωσε ότι τη γνωρίζει, δεν μπορεί να συμμετέχει και σηκώθηκε επιτόπου και βγήκε από την αίθουσα.


Μα έτσι πρέπει. Ακόμα κι αν η γνωριμία τους επηρεάσει την επιτροπή, τουλάχιστον εχουν τηρηθεί τα προσχήματα κκαι δεν μπορέι κανένας να τους κατηγορήσει για έλλειψη στοιχειώδους αντικειμενικότητας. 
Όσο για τα μουσικά μαθήματα, έιχα την εντύπωση ότι υπήρχε κάποιο αντικειμενικό συστημα αξιολόγισης των πτυχίων αυτών που μετά θα πανε να διδάξουν σε σχολεία. Προφανώς δεν υπάρχει. Αλλά αυτό δε λέει κατι για τη νοοοτροπία μας; Αρκεί να έχεις το χαρτί και δεν πειράζει αν δεν ξέρεις.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Πράγματι εδώ βρίσκεται η ρίζα της διαφωνίας μας. Γιατί εγώ νόμιζα, βλέπεις, ότι στις δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες αναγνωρίζονται τα ίδια δικαιώματα σε όλους τους πολίτες. Αλλά απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο δήμοσιος άνδρας δεν μπορεί να εγγράψει το παιδί του σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, όπως δεν μπορεί να έχει ιδιωτική ασφάλιση ή να είναι ομοφυλόφιλος.



Δεν είναι ζήτημα δικαιωμάτων και νομιμότητας, panadeli. Κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε το γεγονός ότι το να στείλει ένας πολιτικός και μάλιστα ο Υπουργός Παιδείας το παιδί του σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο είναι νόμιμο. Αλλά τα δημόσια πρόσωπα και ειδικά οι πολιτικοί αποτελούν πρότυπα και οδηγούς για όλους τους άλλους. Ως προς αυτό λοιπόν, όταν η δημόσια εκπαίδευση πάσχει όπως πάσχει, θα ήταν ιδιαίτερα θετικό αν ο εκάστοτε υπουργός παιδείας (και όπως βλέπεις δεν το εντοπίζω στην Διαμαντοπούλου) έδινε ένα στοιχειώδη ψήφο εμπιστοσύνης στο σύστημα για το οποίο _είναι υπεύθυνος αυτή τη στιγμή_. Έτσι, είναι σαν να λες "εγώ δουλεύω για την Τοyota, αλλά προτιμάω και οδηγώ BMW", όπως είπε ο Ζazula παραπάνω. Ακριβώς, επειδή είναι δημόσια πρόσωπα με αυξημένες και πολύ μεγάλες ευθύνες στους ώμους. Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι δημόσια πρόσωπα με αυξημένες και πολύ μεγάλες ευθύνες και μια και ετέθη το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, θα χαιρόμουν πολύ αν έβγαιναν οι γκέι πολιτικοί μας δημοσίως και έκαναν αυτό που έκανε πρόσφατα ο Ρίκι Μάρτιν. Ιδιωτική ασφάλιση θα με χάλαγε αν είχε (όχι ο Ρίκυ Μάρτιν, ο πολιτικός της ιστορίας μας :)).


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Αφού δίνεις σαν πτυχιούχος, γιατί δεν μπορείς να στρωθείς να διαβάσεις από μόνος σου; Αφού ήδη έχεις πείρα με το διάβασμα. Τι στο καλό, όλοι θέλουν να τους κρατάει από το χεράκι ο φροντιστης για παντα;



Δίνεις σαν πτυχιούχος ενός ΑΕΙ για εισαγωγή σε ΑΕΙ εντελώς διαφορετικού αντικειμένου.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Δεν είναι ζήτημα δικαιωμάτων και νομιμότητας, panadeli. Κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε το γεγονός ότι το να στείλει ένας πολιτικός και μάλιστα ο Υπουργός Παιδείας το παιδί του σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο είναι νόμιμο. Αλλά τα δημόσια πρόσωπα και ειδικά οι πολιτικοί αποτελούν πρότυπα και οδηγούς για όλους τους άλλους. Και ακριβώς επειδή είναι δημόσια πρόσωπα με αυξημένες και πολύ μεγάλες ευθύνες και μια και ετέθη το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, θα χαιρόμουν πολύ αν έβγαιναν οι γκέι πολιτικοί μας δημοσίως και έκαναν αυτό που έκανε πρόσφατα ο Ρίκι Μάρτιν. Ιδιωτική ασφάλιση θα με χάλαγε αν είχε (όχι ο Ρίκυ Μάρτιν, ο πολιτικός της ιστορίας μας :)).



Το να αναγνωρίζεις σε κάποιον ένα δικαίωμα αλλά να τον επικρίνεις όταν το εξασκεί είναι υποκριτικό, Αμβρόσιε. Και το ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι όποιος πολιτικός τολμήσει και παραδεχθεί δημοσίως την ομοφυλοφιλία του δεν πρόκειται να εκλεγεί ξανά ποτέ.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Είναι "υποκριτικό", γιατί η δημόσια σφαίρα βασίζεται στις εικόνες. Όσο για τον πολιτικό, μάλλον έχεις δίκιο, αν και δεν το έχει τολμήσει ποτέ κανείς στην Ελλάδα για να δούμε τι θα γίνει.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Είναι "υποκριτικό", γιατί η δημόσια σφαίρα βασίζεται στις εικόνες.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα!
Απο πού κι ως πού η δημόσια σφαίρα να βασίζεται στις εικόνες και όχι στα έργα;


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Πρώτα δίνεται η εικόνα ή το "όραμα" και στη συνέχεια έρχεται η υλοποίηση. Το όραμα κινητοποιεί τις δυνάμεις εκείνες που χρειάζονται για την υλοποίηση σε συλλογικό επίπεδο. Χωρίς την εικόνα που να δίνει κατεύθυνση στη συλλογικότητα για το τι πρέπει να πραγματοποιηθεί, δεν γίνεται ποτέ τίποτα. Και γι' αυτό, η δημόσια σφαίρα και ειδικά η πολιτική ονειρεύεται το ιδεατό. Όλοι θέλουν να βλέπουν τον πολιτικό που σταύρωσαν σε ιδεατές διαστάσεις. Ποιος θέλει να τον δει όταν ξυπνάει το πρωί, με μπικουτί ή να πηγαίνει στην τουαλέτα;


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Προσωπικά, νομίζω ότι φταίει το εξής: τα ελληνικά σχολεία είναι τόσο ανεπαρκή σε υποδομές και μέσα, ώστε όταν ο φοιτητής πια βρεθεί στο εξωτερικό όπου του τα σερβίρουν όλα στο πιάτο, διαπρέπει.



Εγώ από την άλλη το βλέπω ως εξής: σε προπτυχιακό επίπεδο τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια προσφέρουν τα ίδια πάνω κάτω με τα ξένα ΑΛΛΑ το σύστημα των εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων, τότε που έμεναν απ'έξω αρκετοί, εξασφάλιζε ότι όσοι πήγαιναν πανεπιστήμιο είχαν καλές βασικές γνώσεις. Και αυτές τις γνώσεις εξαργυρώνεις όλη σου τη ζωή. 
Για κάθε κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου των μαθηματικών της Γ' Λυκείου εγώ καθόμουν και έλυνα ένα βιβλίο ασκήσεις ολόκληρο στον ελεύθερο χρόνο μου, χωρίς να το ζητάει το σχολείο ή το φροντιστήριο. Και δεν ήμουνα η μόνη. Θα σε συναγωνιστεί ο μέσος άγγλος που βρέθηκε στην Οξφόρδη γιατί είναι οικογενειακή του παράδοση; Ή ο Κινέζος που για κάθε κεφάλαιο έλυνε πέντε βιβλία ασκήσεων;



Palavra said:


> Και μην ακούσω τώρα περί δυσκολίας των ξένων πανεπιστημίων, γιατί θα τραβήξω τις κοτσίδες μου.


Εδώ συμφωνώ. Αλλά για άλλους λόγους. 



Palavra said:


> Όταν ένας φοιτητής κάνει διατριβή σε πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού, έχει σωστή και προσωπική καθοδήγηση


Αυτό θα έπρεπε να το διαβάσει ο επόπτης καθηγητής μου  Επί ένα τετράμηνο ερχόταν στο γραφείο του νωρίς το πρωί, έβαζε απ'έξω ταμπελίτσα do not disturb και δεν έβγαινε όλη μέρα, δεν απαντούσε τηλέφωνα και δεν κοίταζε ημέιλ, έφευγε στις τέσσερεις το απόγευμα στις μύτες για να μην τον πάρουμε χαμπάρι. 
Σαν επόπτης ήταν χάλια. Είναι όμως πολύ μεγάλη φίρμα στον κλάδο του και έτσι είχε χρήματα για έρευνα. Και δεν ήταν ο χειρότερος επόπτης, ορισμένοι αναγκάζονται από το σύστημα να έχουν φοιτητές, στην πραγματικότητα θα ήθελαν να δουλεύουν μόνοι τους. Την πληρώνουν οι φοιτητές. Νόμιζα ότι στην Αμερική είναι καλύτερα, αλλά φίλοι που σπούδασαν εκεί είχαν παρόμοια παράπονα. 
Όμως σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα, είχαμε χρήματα για να κάνουμε ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα (η βασική διαφορά), δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να κολακεύουμε τον καθηγητή για να τελειώσουμε κάποτε- αν και βοηθούσε. Η βιβλιοθήκη δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογη, γιατί απευθυνόταν σε προπτυχιακούς κυρίως, αλλά είχαμε εύκολη πρόσβαση σε άλλες βιβλιοθήκες (τώρα αυτό έχει λυθεί κλπκλπ). Αλλά σαν υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες ήμασταν τα παιδιά για τα θελήματα. Στην ιεραρχία προηγούνταν οι υπεύθυνοι του εργαστηρίου (που δεν έκαναν απολύτως τίποτα, εκτός από συντήρηση όποτε ήθελαν αυτοί) και η γραμματέας μας (που έκανε κουμάντο και στους καθηγητές και όταν την έβλεπαν τα μωρά έβαζαν τα κλάματα και τα σκυλιά γάβγιζαν  ). Συνοψίζοντας, νομίζω η βασική διαφορά ήταν ότι υπήρχε χρήμα στο εργαστήριο και υπήρχε διάθεση για δουλειά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγω από την άλλη το βλέπω ως εξής: σε προπτυχιακό επίπεδο τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια προσφέρουν τα ίδια πάνω κάτω με τα ξένα


Ναι, σίγουρα. Στο πανεπιστήμιο που σπούδασα εγώ, π.χ., ΟΛΟΙ οι καθηγητές είναι είτε συγγενείς είτε φίλοι μεταξύ τους. Α, και είχε καταρρεύσει και το κτίριο. Α, είχαμε και ελλείψεις σε προσωπικό. Πολύ καλό πρόγραμμα, φυσικά, αλλά τι να το κάνεις;


SBE said:


> ΑΛΛΑ το σύστημα των εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων, τότε που έμεναν απ'έξω αρκετοί, εξασφάλιζε ότι όσοι πήγαιναν πανεπιστήμιο είχαν καλές βασικές γνώσεις. Και αυτές τις γνώσεις εξαργυρώνεις όλη σου τη ζωή.


Α, μα ναι. Εννοείται. Πόσα έχω να λαβαίνω για την ανούσια αποστήθιση της ιστορίας που την ξεχνούσες μετά από ένα τέταρτο; Α, και για την ανούσια αποστήθιση των θρησκευτικών; 


SBE said:


> Αυτό θα έπρεπε να το διαβάσει ο επόπτης καθηγητής μου


Ο επόπτης καθηγητής σου είναι best case scenario για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα. 


SBE said:


> Όμως σε αντίθεση με την Ελλάδα, είχαμε χρήματα για να κάνουμε ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα (η βασική διαφορά), δεν ήταν απαραίτητο να κολακεύουμε τον καθηγητή για να τελειώσουμε κάποτε- αν και βοηθούσε. Η βιβλιοθήκη δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα αξιόλογη, γιατί απευθυνόταν σε προπτυχιακούς κυρίως, αλλά είχαμε εύκολη πρόσβαση σε άλλες βιβλιοθήκες (τώρα αυτό έχει λυθεί κλπκλπ).


Αυτό ακριβώς που έγραψα, δηλαδή.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 7, 2010)

Όσον αφορά το επίπεδο δυσκολίας των ξένων πανεπιστημίων, εγώ ξέρω περιπτώσεις ατόμων που αποβλήθηκαν από το BA λόγω ανεπαρκούς απόδοσης. Νομίζω ότι εξαρτάται από το Πανεπιστήμιο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2010)

Πολλά θέματα απλώσαμε και κάποιος τραχανάς θα χαλάσει.

Εγώ θέλω ο πολιτικός να είναι μάνατζερ. Με ρεαλιστικούς στόχους ενταγμένους στην κοινωνική πλατφόρμα του κόμματός του. Αντί να κατεβαίνει αυτός στο επίπεδο του ψηφοφόρου που δεν διαθέτει την τεχνογνωσία και είναι ένα σκέτο «θέλω», να ανεβάζει τον ψηφοφόρο προς το επίπεδο του γνώστη και του ρεαλιστή. Με ενδιαφέρει το ουσιαστικό και μακρόπνοο έργο που θα αφήσει ο υπουργός όταν θα φύγει από το υπουργείο. Τέτοιους πολιτικούς δεν έχουμε πολλούς γιατί δεν έχουν περάσει από σχολές διοίκησης, οπότε το αποτέλεσμα εξαρτάται συχνά από άλλες παραμέτρους, όπως π.χ. τους συνεργάτες που έχουν διαλέξει. Είμαι απ’ αυτούς που επιθυμούν τη φαντασία στην πολιτική, αλλά δεν έχουμε φτάσει καν στην ουσία στην πολιτική.

Κανένας δεν έχει μπει ακόμα στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση να υποστηρίξει αυτό που θα υποστήριζε η Αριστερά, ότι υπάρχουν πολιτικοί που θα ήθελαν την απαξίωση της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης, θα ήθελαν να οδηγήσουν όσο γίνεται περισσότερους στην ιδιωτική. Αυτό θα άνοιγε ένα νέο ενδιαφέρον πεδίο σύγκρουσης και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι για την απαξίωση της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης έχουν ήδη κάνει αρκετά αποτελεσματική δουλειά όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι φορείς, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνουν άλλη. (Αυτό άλλωστε έχει δημιουργήσει και την τεράστια διαφορά από τα δεδομένα περασμένων δεκαετιών.) 

Δεχόμαστε ότι τα ιδιωτικά είναι η καλύτερη επιλογή, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάποια διαφορά άσπρου-μαύρου, ότι αποκλείεται να έχεις στο δημόσιο τον καθηγητή που θα σε εμπνεύσει για μια ολόκληρη καριέρα ή να βρεις σε ιδιωτικά απαράδεκτες καταστάσεις σε εκπαιδευτικό ή άλλο επίπεδο. Η υπουργός για τους δικούς της λόγους έκανε αυτή την επιλογή και δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τους λόγους ούτε δικαιούμαστε να τη ρωτήσουμε. Δεν έχει σχέση με το νοσοκομείο που επιλέγει (αν και θεωρώ ότι κι αυτό αποτελεί προσωπικό δεδομένο, αλλά ίσως είμαι ο μόνος που το θεωρεί) ή το τηλέφωνο που αγοράζει ή το αυτοκίνητο που οδηγεί.

Υπάρχουν ηθικές διαστάσεις που επιτρέπεται να κρίνουμε και άλλες που δεν μας αφορούν. Για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα μπορώ να φανταστώ πολλές εξηγήσεις που θα μπορούσαν να ισχύουν και που, όταν μας τις δώσουν, θα μας έκαναν να ντρεπόμαστε που επιμέναμε να μάθουμε. (Όχι, είναι θεωρητικά αυτά, μην αρχίσετε τις φαντασιοπληξίες.)

Ωστόσο, μπορώ να γίνω και αμοραλιστής. Το ξαναείπα πριν. Αν ήταν ο τρίτος χρόνος της κυβέρνησης και η υπουργός είχε κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά, η μικροπολιτική χροιά του συγκεκριμένου σχολίου θα ήταν εντελώς γελοία. Αν τα είχε κάνει μαντάρα η υπουργός, αυτή η λεπτομέρεια ούτε που θα μας ένοιαζε. Σήμερα, που ακόμα κοιτάμε να δούμε τι θα δούμε, αυτό το αντιπολιτευτικό σχόλιο είναι αποπροσανατολιστικό. Μας απομακρύνει από αυτό που εγώ θεωρώ το κύριο στοιχείο της πολιτικής: το αποτέλεσμα. Το σχολείο του γιου δεν έχει σχέση με το μέσο (για να πείτε ότι κρίνουμε και τα μέσα που χρησιμοποιεί η πολιτική). Και στην αναζήτηση της ουσίας των πραγμάτων πρέπει να απομακρυνόμαστε από το «φαίνεσθαι» (στο οποίο ανήκει αυτή η συζήτηση).

Αν η υπουργός πήγαινε επισκέψεις στα σχολεία με δερμάτινα παντελόνια και καπνίζοντας, θα λέγαμε ότι δίνει το κακό παράδειγμα. Αυτό το στοιχείο του «φαίνεσθαι» μπορούμε να πούμε ότι ίσως επηρεάζει τη συμπεριφορά των μαθητών. Μπορούμε όμως να πούμε ότι η επιλογή «ιδιωτικό σχολείο, σπουδές στο εξωτερικό» επηρεάζει την εμπιστοσύνη των γονιών ή των μαθητών στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση;

Μα, συγγνώμη, εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια, κυβερνήσεις, υπουργεία, δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές και κόμματα, όλοι έχουν βάλει το χεράκι τους για να καταβαραθρωθεί η εμπιστοσύνη στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, ξαφνικά θα επηρεαστούμε από τη λογική απόφαση της υπουργού, την απόφαση που θα έπαιρναν οι περισσότεροι γονείς που έχουν να πληρώσουν; Εγώ προσωπικά θα τη θεωρούσα ακατάλληλη για υπουργό αν έστελνε το γιο στο δημόσιο μόνο και μόνο για το «φαίνεσθαι». Γιατί θα προσπαθούσε έτσι να μας πείσει για κάτι που δεν ισχύει. Και πώς να το κάνουμε, δεν διαλέγεις εκπαίδευση όπως διαλέγεις αυτοκίνητο ή πάροχο. Όταν δω τον διευθυντή της HOL να έχει Conn-X, θα το θεωρήσω γελοίο. Αλλά, αν γνωρίζω ότι άλλαξε από Conn-X σε HOL μόλις έγινε διευθυντής της HOL, δεν θα σπεύσω να θεωρήσω ότι είδε ξαφνικά το φως το αληθινό και άρα αυτό θα επηρεάσει τις δικές μου επιλογές. Αν βέβαια είναι διευθυντής της κοινής εταιρείας HOL/Conn-X και έχει βάλει HOL, θα υποψιαστώ ότι θεωρεί τη HOL καλύτερη. Μην περιμένετε όμως να εκπλαγώ αν η υπουργός θεωρεί την ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση καλύτερη από τη δημόσια…


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Βασική προϋπόθεση για έναν διάλογο είναι ο ένας συνομιλητής να προσπαθεί να πείσει τον άλλον. Ειδάλλως δεν έχουμε παρά παράλληλους μονολόγους. Δεν υποτιμώ καθόλου την αξία αυτού που λέει ο Νίκελ, δηλ. να αναρτήσεις την απάντησή σου αν μη τι άλλο για να υπάρχει η διαφορετική άποψη και να μπορεί κάποιος να τη διαβάσει, αλλά μάλλον δεν θα μου αρκούσε να πω τον μονόλογό μου και να φύγω. Θέλω την αλληλεπίδραση. Να προσπαθήσω να πείσω τον άλλον, να προσπαθήσει κι εκείνος να με πείσει, και μέσα από την όλη διαδικασία, καλώς εχόντων, να βγούμε και οι δύο με κάπως αλλαγμένα μυαλά.



Δεν είναι βασική προϋπόθεση (κατά την γνώμη μου βέβαια) και εξηγώ: Εν προκειμένω, εμένα δεν με ενδιαφέρει να σου αλλάξω γνώμη και να σε πείσω π.χ. να πας να ποστάρεις όσα έγραψες κι εκεί, με ενδιαφέρει όμως να μάθω και να κατανοήσω τους λόγους για τους οποίους δεν το κάνεις. Αυτό είναι παράλληλος μονόλογος; Δεν νομίζω. Τώρα που τους έχω μάθει τους λόγους, δεν θεωρώ ότι βγήκα ζημιωμένος. Απεναντίας, έμαθα μια ακόμα οπτική γωνία την οποία πριν αγνοούσα ή δεν της έδινα σημασία. Χωρίς υποχρεωτικά να συμφωνήσω: δεν είμαστε όλοι το ίδιο, ο καθένας μας κρίνει ξεχωριστά με διαφορετικά κριτήρια και προτεραιότητες που ο ίδιος θεωρεί σωστά. 
 


panadeli said:


> Πάντως η ιδέα ότι ένας έφηβος οφείλει να αλλάξει σχολείο (με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται) μόνο και μόνο επειδή ο γονιός του ανέλαβε μια δημόσια θέση, να με συγχωρήσετε, αλλά μου φαίνεται αισχρότατη.



To παιδί όχι, να μην αλλάξει σχολείο, δεν φταίει σε τίποτα και δεν νομίζω ότι ζήτησε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο άλλωστε. Η μητέρα του όμως μπορεί τουλάχιστον όχι να μην δεχτει την θέση του πολιτικού εκπρόσωπου για θέματα παιδείας και εν συνεχεία και του υπουργού παιδείας (αν και αναμφίβολα θα έδειχνε πλεόνασμα αρετών όπως ευθιξία, αξιοπρέπεια, υπευθυνότητα), αλλά μπορεί έστω να μην είναι προκλητική και να μην υποτιμάει τη νοημοσύνη μας μιλώντας "υπέρ του δημόσιου σχολείου και πόσο τέλειο είναι το δημόσιο σχολείο, αρκεί να μην φοιτά το δικό μου παιδί σ' αυτό.". 



panadeli said:


> Δεν αναγνωρίζεις δηλ. καθόλου την πιθανότητα η επιλογή του ΙΒ να ανήκει στον 17χρονο ενδιαφερόμενο, και όχι στην υπουργό μαμά του.



Τι πιθανότητες δινεις ο 17χρονος να έκανε αυτήν την επιλογή μόνος του και ακόμα περισσότερο, να σπουδάσει εν συνεχεία στο εξωτερικό χωρίς την έγκριση/υποστήριξη των γονιών του; Δεν λέω ότι είναι αδύνατο, αλλά τι πιθανότητες δίνεις τέλος πάντων; Εγώ ελάχιστες.



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Προτού κατακαθίσουν μέσα μου όλα αυτά τα ενδιαφέροντα και αντικρουόμενα που διάβασα εδώ, πείτε μου κατά πόσο ο γιος της κ. Διαμαντοπούλου προστατεύεται από το νόμο για τα προσωπικά δεδομένα και κατά πόσο είναι πρέπον να συζητάμε με τόση λεπτομέρεια το περιεχόμενο των σπουδών του, ποιος πήρε την απόφαση για τις επιλογές τους, αν έκαναν καλά μάνα και γιος κ.λπ. Συμφωνώ ότι η ζωή των πολιτικών προσώπων πρέπει να είναι ανοιχτό βιβλίο, αλλά θα ήταν καλό να σταματά αυτή η δημοσιότητα στο τι θέλουν να κάνουν με τα παιδιά τους. Ίσως και με την υγεία τους. Δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο, πρέπει να το σκεφτώ κι αυτό καλύτερα.



Η κ. Διαμαντοπούλου είναι δημόσιο πρόσωπο και μάλιστα κυβερνητικό στέλεχος. Εν προκειμένω, δεν νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρει κανέναν η επιλογή για εκπαίδευση του γιού της αυτή καθαυτή (ούτε η πρώτη πολιτικός είναι ούτε η τελευταία), όσο η δημόσια στάση της απέναντι στο δημόσιο σχολείο. Νομίζω δε ότι η ίδια συζήτηση θα γινόταν αν μαθαίνονταν ότι η σύζυγος (sic) του υπουργού γεωργίας ψώνιζε πατάτες Αιγύπτου, την στιγμή που ο υπουργός (sic) μιλούσε στην βουλή υπέρ των ελληνικών πατατών. Δεν νομίζω ότι ενδιαφέρει κανέναν τι πατάτες ή ό,τι άλλο ψωνίζει η εν λόγω κυρία (sic), όσο ο συμβολισμός της κίνησης. (τα sic λόγω του ότι είναι _η_ υπουργός).



panadeli said:


> Δεν ρώτησα όμως αυτό. Ο εκπαιδευτικός που στέλνει, λόγου χάρη, το παιδί του στο American Community School, δικαιούται να διδάσκει στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση;



Να διδάσκει δικαιούται, δεν βλέπω την αντίφαση. Δεν δικαιούται όμως, ηθικά τουλάχιστον, να υποστηρίζει δημόσια -σε συζητήσεις π.χ.- πόσο τέλειο είναι το δημόσιο σχολείο. Απεναντίας, αν τον άκουγα να λέει ότι το δημόσιο σχολείο είναι χάλια και για αυτό έστειλα το παιδί μου σε ιδιωτικό, θα του έδινα συγχαρητήρια. Αντίστοιχα --->



panadeli said:


> Μα αυτό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημα!
> Απο πού κι ως πού η δημόσια σφαίρα να βασίζεται στις εικόνες και όχι στα έργα;



&



Zazula said:


> O Γενικός Διευθυντής τής Toyota δεν μπορεί να έχει Mercedes, όσο και να τη λιμπίζεται. ... Για να πειστώ για την ποιότητα ενός προϊόντος και για να το εμπιστευτώ, το πρώτο που κοιτώ είναι αν το χρησιμοποιεί αυτός που μου το πλασάρει.



Ο διευθυντής όχι (μπορεί όμως να έχει Lexus π.χ.). Πριν λίγα χρόνια έτυχε να βρεθώ σε εργοστάσιο της Saab στην Σουηδία, στο πάρκινγκ του λίγα αυτοκίνητα εργαζομένων ήταν Saab. Κανείς όμως δεν είχε πρόβλημα, ούτε το θεωρούσε περίεργο. Άλλη βαρύτητα έχει ο διευθυντής και άλλη ο εργαζόμενος. Άλλη _εικόνα_ δημιουργείται και από την εικόνα επηρεάζονται οι πωλήσεις της εταιρείας, δηλαδή το... _αποτέλεσμα_... 



panadeli said:


> Γιατί εγώ νόμιζα, βλέπεις, ότι στις δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες αναγνωρίζονται τα ίδια δικαιώματα σε όλους τους πολίτες.



Άρα ό,τι είναι νόμιμο είναι και ηθικό; Μα τι μου θυμίζει... 




nickel said:


> Αν ήταν ο τρίτος χρόνος της κυβέρνησης και η υπουργός είχε κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά, η μικροπολιτική χροιά του συγκεκριμένου σχολίου θα ήταν εντελώς γελοία. Αν τα είχε κάνει μαντάρα η υπουργός, αυτή η λεπτομέρεια ούτε που θα μας ένοιαζε.


 
Το παράδειγμα δεν είναι καθόλου υποθετικό. Το 1999, ο τότε ΥΠΕΠΘ Αρσένης ήταν όντως στον τρίτο χρόνο κυβέρνησης και κατά κοινή ομολογία τα είχε όντως κάνει μαντάρα. Η λεπτομέρεια του ότι ο γιος του πήγαινε σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο δεν θα έλεγα ότι "ούτε που μας ένοιαξε", απεναντίας, είχε συζητηθεί και τότε και μάλιστα είχε αναφερθεί ως μια τρόπον τινά αναγνώριση/απόδειξη της αποτυχίας του. Δεν συμμερίζομαι αυτήν την άποψη, αλλά υπήρξε και αυτή.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Εντωμεταξύ, τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, δεν καταλαβαίνω το ντόρο που ξεσπάει ξαφνικά για το πού σπουδάζει το τέκνο της υπουργού: νομίζω ότι η συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των βουλευτών έχει σπουδές κυρίως στην ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση και στο εξωτερικό, επομένως η ουρά του γαϊδάρου μας μάρανε;

Α, και για την ιστορία, της συγκεκριμένης κυρίας δεν της έχω καμία συμπάθεια...


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> To παιδί όχι, να μην αλλάξει σχολείο, δεν φταίει σε τίποτα και δεν νομίζω ότι ζήτησε κανείς κάτι τέτοιο άλλωστε. Η μητέρα του όμως μπορεί τουλάχιστον όχι να μην δεχτει την θέση του πολιτικού εκπρόσωπου για θέματα παιδείας και εν συνεχεία και του υπουργού παιδείας (αν και αναμφίβολα θα έδειχνε πλεόνασμα αρετών όπως ευθιξία, αξιοπρέπεια, υπευθυνότητα), αλλά μπορεί έστω να μην είναι προκλητική και να μην υποτιμάει τη νοημοσύνη μας μιλώντας "υπέρ του δημόσιου σχολείου και πόσο τέλειο είναι το δημόσιο σχολείο, αρκεί να μην φοιτά το δικό μου παιδί σ' αυτό.".
> [...]
> Να διδάσκει δικαιούται, δεν βλέπω την αντίφαση. Δεν δικαιούται όμως, ηθικά τουλάχιστον, να υποστηρίζει δημόσια -σε συζητήσεις π.χ.- πόσο τέλειο είναι το δημόσιο σχολείο.




Αν η Διαμαντοπούλου είπε ή έστω υπονόησε ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο είναι _τέλειο,_ τότε θα αναθεωρήσω πολλά απ' όσα είπα. Για μένα δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο. Γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω;

Το ερώτημα για τον εκπαιδευτικό το έθεσα με τη λογική ότι είναι ο δημόσιος λειτουργός που κατεξοχήν οφείλει να προασπίζεται τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, και ότι, στα μέτρα της τοπικής του κοινωνίας τουλάχιστον, είναι και εκείνος δημόσιο πρόσωπο και πρότυπο για τους μαθητές και τους συμπολίτες του. Αν θέτουμε λοιπόν περιορισμούς σε ό,τι αφορά την εικόνα των δημόσιων προσώπων, ίσως θα έπρεπε να θέσουμε περιορισμούς και για τους εκπαιδευτικούς. Δεν πιστεύω φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν αποκλειστικά τα έργα και όχι το περιτύλιγμα.

Τα περί νόμιμου και ηθικού μάλλον δεν αξίζει να τα σχολιάσω αλλά επειδή το αναφέρεις, έστω χαριτολογώντας, θέλω να διευκρινίσω ότι θεωρώ πως είναι άλλο να εγκαλείσαι επειδή εκμεταλλεύτηκες ένα νομικό παράθυρο για να μην πληρώσεις εφορία και είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να εγκαλείσαι για το σχολείο στο οποίο σπουδάζει ο γιος σου. Είναι φαντάζομαι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα κάθε πολίτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του υπουργού παιδείας, να επιλέγει, ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του, τι και πού θα σπουδάσει ο ίδιος ή τα παιδιά του. Στις δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες τουλάχιστον. Ή μήπως τελικά δεν είναι; 

Τέλος, πρέπει να πω ότι χαίρομαι πολύ που επιτέλους αναγνωρίζουμε έστω την πιθανότητα ο 17χρονος να είχε κάποιον λόγο στην απόφαση να πάει στο ΙΒ. Αναμφίβολα η επιλογή θα έγινε με την υποστήριξη των γονιών του, αλλά δεν αποκλείουμε να ήταν πρωτίστως δική του, έτσι δεν είναι; Εκτός αν θέλεις να εγκαλέσουμε την υπουργό επειδή στηρίζει τις επιλογές του γιου της. Έτσι θα πάρει μια ενδιαφέρουσα τροπή η όλη συζήτηση.

Υ.Γ. Το & τι σημαίνει;


----------



## nickel (Apr 8, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Υ.Γ. Το & τι σημαίνει;


Ampersand. Συχνότερα συμβολίζεται με &. Σημαίνει «και». Εδώ: για το προηγούμενο και το επόμενο σχόλιο. :)

Σενάριο με τον Χάρη (Χαρίδημο):
— Δεν θέλεις, παιδάκι μου, να τελειώσεις κανονικά το σχολείο και να πας στο πανεπιστήμιο εδώ;
— Είσαι καλά, ρε μάνα; Κοιμάσαι κι εσύ και ξυπνάς με την ελπίδα ότι θα βελτιώσεις τα πράγματα στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έβγαζα άκρη.
Μήπως ότι η δημόσια σφαίρα βασίζεται _και_ στην εικόνα _και_ στα έργα;
Πάντως και σ' αυτό διαφωνώ. Με ενδιαφέρουν αποκλειστικά τα έργα.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 8, 2010)

Προφανώς και μας ενδιαφέρουν και τα έργα. Πρωτίστως μάλιστα. Αλλά ενώ στον ιδιωτικό βίο, η εικόνα ίσως να μην έχει τόση σημασία, στον δημόσιο έχει τεράστια. Συμβολική σημασία.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

Ναι, η γυναίκα του Καίσαρα κλπ κλπ κλπ. Ε λοιπόν εγώ αυτά τα ακούω βερεσέ και τα έχω σιχαθεί πια. Και έχω βαρεθεί να βλέπω ανθρώπους άξιους να απαξιώνονται εξαιτίας της προσωπικής τους ζωής. 
(Και εδώ δεν αναφέρομαι στη Διαμαντοπούλου, η οποία έχει πολύ δρόμο να διανύσει ακόμα προτού αποδείξει την αξία της)


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Αν η Διαμαντοπούλου είπε ή έστω υπονόησε ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο είναι _τέλειο,_ τότε θα αναθεωρήσω πολλά απ' όσα είπα. Για μένα δεν προκύπτει από πουθενά κάτι τέτοιο. Γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω;



Ομολογώ πως όχι, αλλά εγώ δεν το βλέπω ως προϋπόθεση. Δηλαδή δεν θεωρώ υποχρεωτικό να αναφέρει την ύψιστη διαβάθμιση της έννοιας "καλός". Εκτός αν είναι να παίξουμε με τις λέξεις, "δεν είναι Γιάννης είναι Γιαννάκης". Χωρίς παρεξήγηση! :)



> Το ερώτημα για τον εκπαιδευτικό το έθεσα με τη λογική ότι είναι ο δημόσιος λειτουργός που κατεξοχήν οφείλει να προασπίζεται τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, και ότι, στα μέτρα της τοπικής του κοινωνίας τουλάχιστον, είναι και εκείνος δημόσιο πρόσωπο και πρότυπο για τους μαθητές και τους συμπολίτες του. Αν θέτουμε λοιπόν περιορισμούς σε ό,τι αφορά την εικόνα των δημόσιων προσώπων, ίσως θα έπρεπε να θέσουμε περιορισμούς και για τους εκπαιδευτικούς. Δεν πιστεύω φυσικά κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν αποκλειστικά τα έργα και όχι το περιτύλιγμα.


Δεν είναι το ίδιο, ο εκπαιδευτικός (πρέπει να) προασπίζεται την δημόσια εκπαίδευση στην τάξη ή στο αμφιθέατρο με το λειτούργημά του. Ο πολιτικός όμως; Μάλιστα, όχι οποιοσδήποτε πολιτικός, αλλά ο ανώτατος προϊστάμενός του εκπαιδευτικού, αρμόδιος για την χάραξη και εκτέλεση της εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής της χώρας; Είναι το ίδιο; 



> Τα περί νόμιμου και ηθικού μάλλον δεν αξίζει να τα σχολιάσω αλλά επειδή το αναφέρεις, έστω χαριτολογώντας, θέλω να διευκρινίσω ότι θεωρώ πως είναι άλλο να εγκαλείσαι επειδή εκμεταλλεύτηκες ένα νομικό παράθυρο για να μην πληρώσεις εφορία και είναι πολύ διαφορετικό να εγκαλείσαι για το σχολείο στο οποίο σπουδάζει ο γιος σου. *Είναι φαντάζομαι αναφαίρετο δικαίωμα κάθε πολίτη, συμπεριλαμβανομένου του υπουργού παιδείας, να επιλέγει, ανάλογα με τις δυνατότητές του, τι και πού θα σπουδάσει ο ίδιος ή τα παιδιά του.* Στις δημοκρατικές κοινωνίες τουλάχιστον. Ή μήπως τελικά δεν είναι;


Αν δεις το πρώτο μου μήνυμα σε αυτό το θέμα, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι υποστηρίζω ακριβώς αυτό, εξού και τόνισα από την αρχή ότι δεν συμμερίζομαι απόλυτα την ανάρτηση που παράθεσα. 



> Τέλος, πρέπει να πω ότι χαίρομαι πολύ που επιτέλους αναγνωρίζουμε έστω την πιθανότητα ο 17χρονος να είχε κάποιον λόγο στην απόφαση να πάει στο ΙΒ. Αναμφίβολα η επιλογή θα έγινε με την υποστήριξη των γονιών του, αλλά δεν αποκλείουμε να ήταν πρωτίστως δική του, έτσι δεν είναι;


Μα νομίζω είναι ευνόητο ότι η επιλογή ήταν αν όχι πρωτίστως δικη του, τουλάχιστον ΚΑΙ δική του. Αυτό έλειπε. Και εμένα αν μου έθεταν οι γονείς μου τέτοιο δίλημμα δεν θα το σκεφτόμουν πολύ. Το αντίστροφο όμως δεν το θεωρώ αυτονόητο, ακόμα και αν οι γονείς μου είχαν την δυνατότητα. Επιπλέον, στην πρώτη περίπτωση εγώ δεν θα έβγαινα να υποκριθώ στις παρέες μου για το τι τέλειο είναι το δημόσιο σχολείο. 



> Εκτός αν θέλεις να εγκαλέσουμε την υπουργό επειδή στηρίζει τις επιλογές του γιου της. Έτσι θα πάρει μια ενδιαφέρουσα τροπή η όλη συζήτηση.


Πολύ αστείο. :)



> Υ.Γ. Το & τι σημαίνει;





panadeli said:


> Αυτό φαντάστηκα κι εγώ αλλά δεν έβγαζα άκρη.
> Μήπως ότι η δημόσια σφαίρα βασίζεται _και_ στην εικόνα _και_ στα έργα;
> Πάντως και σ' αυτό διαφωνώ. Με ενδιαφέρουν αποκλειστικά τα έργα.



Έχεις δίκιο δεν ήταν αρκετά προφανές και με συγχωρείς για αυτό. Αυτό που ήθελα να πω είναι ότι η εικόνα είναι μερικές φορές άμεση συνάρτηση των έργων. Και αντίστροφα. Μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρουν τα έργα και δύσκολα θα βρεις έστω έναν να διαφωνεί, αν όμως τα έργα εξαρτώνται και από την εικόνα, μοιραία σε ενδιαφέρει και αυτή, όσο και αν το αρνείσαι, εξού και το παράδειγμα με την Saab.

Εν προκειμένω: Το έργο υποτίθεται ότι είναι η αποκατάσταση της εμπιστοσύνης του κόσμου στο δημόσιο σχολείο, εξού και η ομιλία από το βήμα της βουλής. Τι εικόνα λοιπόν μεταδίδεται όταν η υπουργός παιδείας (πρωτίστως, και οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί φυσικά) απαξιώνουν το δημόσιο σχολείο στέλνοντας τα παιδιά τους σε ιδιωτικό; 

Εγώ λοιπόν νομίζω ότι επικοινωνείται το ακριβώς αντίστροφο μήνυμα. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, θα προτιμούσα να μην πει τίποτα, παρά να εκτεθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Άλλωστε, και εδώ θα συμφωνήσεις νομίζω, τα έργα γίνονται αθόρυβα και όχι με φανφάρες. 

Από την άλλη η Διαμαντοπούλου είναι μια ακόμα πολιτικός και ίσως απλώς να περιμένω πολλά.


----------



## Ambrose (Apr 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σενάριο με τον Χάρη (Χαρίδημο):
> — Δεν θέλεις, παιδάκι μου, να τελειώσεις κανονικά το σχολείο και να πας στο πανεπιστήμιο εδώ;
> — Είσαι καλά, ρε μάνα; Κοιμάσαι κι εσύ και ξυπνάς με την ελπίδα ότι θα βελτιώσεις τα πράγματα στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση;



-Έλα μου ντε παιδάκι μου... ποιο το νόημα του αναλάβω μια τέτοια θέση; Δεν καθόμουνα καλύτερα στ' αυγά μου; 

(πλάκα κάνω, μην με παρεξηγείτε) :)


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Εν προκειμένω: Το έργο υποτίθεται ότι είναι η αποκατάσταση της εμπιστοσύνης του κόσμου στο δημόσιο σχολείο, εξού και η ομιλία από το βήμα της βουλής. Τι εικόνα λοιπόν μεταδίδεται όταν η υπουργός παιδείας (πρωτίστως, και οι υπόλοιποι πολιτικοί φυσικά) απαξιώνουν το δημόσιο σχολείο στέλνοντας τα παιδιά τους σε ιδιωτικό;
> 
> Εγώ λοιπόν νομίζω ότι επικοινωνείται το ακριβώς αντίστροφο μήνυμα. Όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, θα προτιμούσα να μην πει τίποτα, παρά να εκτεθεί με αυτόν τον τρόπο.



Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ ότι το έργο που ζητείται από την υπουργό είναι η αποκατάσταση της εμπιστοσύνης του κόσμου στο δημόσιο σχολείο, αλλά τέλος πάντων.

Αν το θέμα μας όμως δεν είναι τι κάνει ή τι δεν κάνει ο γιος της υπουργού, αλλά το τι ακριβώς είπε η υπουργός από το βήμα της βουλής, τότε ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε. Αφού πρώτα βρούμε τι είπε, γιατί πραγματικά δεν έχω καμία ιδέα. Το μόνο που λέει το κείμενο που σχολιάζουμε είναι ότι η υπουργός "υπεραμύνθηκε στη Βουλή του Δημοσίου Σχολείου και Πανεπιστημίου". Δεν γράφει πως είπε ότι είναι τέλειο, ούτε ότι είναι καλύτερο από τα ιδιωτικά.

Επίσης, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το αντίστροφο μήνυμα που λες δεν επικοινωνείται από την υπουργό της οποίας το παιδί πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, αλλά από εκείνους που το έχουν κάνει είδηση σε όλο το διαδίκτυο. Δεν είδα πουθενά την υπουργό να το διαφημίζει. Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε καν ξέρουμε αν είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> [...] ο εκπαιδευτικός (πρέπει να) προασπίζεται την δημόσια εκπαίδευση στην τάξη ή στο αμφιθέατρο με το λειτούργημά του. Ο πολιτικός όμως; Μάλιστα, όχι οποιοσδήποτε πολιτικός, αλλά ο ανώτατος προϊστάμενός του εκπαιδευτικού, αρμόδιος για την χάραξη και εκτέλεση της εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής της χώρας; Είναι το ίδιο;



Ο εκπαιδευτικός πιστεύω ότι είναι σημαντικότερο πρότυπο για τους μαθητές του απ' ό,τι η υπουργός παιδείας. 
Αν λοιπόν θεωρούμε ότι η εικόνα είναι άμεση συνάρτηση των έργων (που δεν το πιστεύω καθόλου), τότε ίσως θα έπρεπε να ενδιαφερόμαστε εξίσου για την εικόνα του εκπαιδευτικού όσο και για την εικόνα της υπουργού, αν όχι περισσότερο.


----------



## LostVerse (Apr 8, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ δεν συμφωνώ ότι το έργο που ζητείται από την υπουργό είναι η αποκατάσταση της εμπιστοσύνης του κόσμου στο δημόσιο σχολείο, αλλά τέλος πάντων.



Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό το έργο που της ζητείται, αλλά με το να μιλάει υπέρ του δημόσιου σχολείου, αυτό επιδιώκει. Και πιθανόν και να τα κατάφερνε, αν για όλους τους λόγους που έγραψε ο Ζαζούλα *στο 125* δεν έπειθε. 



> Αν το θέμα μας όμως δεν είναι τι κάνει ή τι δεν κάνει ο γιος της υπουργού, αλλά το τι ακριβώς είπε η υπουργός από το βήμα της βουλής, τότε ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε. Αφού πρώτα βρούμε τι είπε, γιατί πραγματικά δεν έχω καμία ιδέα. Το μόνο που λέει το κείμενο που σχολιάζουμε είναι ότι η υπουργός "υπεραμύνθηκε στη Βουλή του Δημοσίου Σχολείου και Πανεπιστημίου". Δεν γράφει πως είπε ότι είναι τέλειο, ούτε ότι είναι καλύτερο από τα ιδιωτικά.


Νομίζω θα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως κακεντρέχεια να αναλωθούμε στο τι κάνει ο γιος της υπουργού ειδικά όταν όλοι μας αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι οι δηλώσεις της υπουργού είναι που ενδιαφέρουν, αφού αυτήν πληρώνουμε με τους φόρους μας και τους δικούς μας φόρους διαχειρίζεται για ένα καλύτερο δημόσιο σχολείο, υποτίθεται. 

Τα πρακτικά της βουλής υπάρχουν *εδώ*, ωστόσο δεν ξέρω την ακριβή ημερομηνία που έγιναν οι δηλώσεις, δεν είναι απαραίτητα ότι είναι η 23/03 που αναρτήθηκε το μήνυμα κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι αντιγραφή της αντιγραφής κτλ. Στα πρακτικά της 23ης δεν αναφέρεται κάτι. Σε άλλες σελίδες μεγάλων εφημερίδων ή καναλιών επίσης δεν αναφέρεται κάτι για εκείνη την ημερομηνία. Βρήκα όμως *αυτό* που είναι το ίδιο ακριβώς κείμενο αλλά με ημερομηνιά 25/10/09, οπότε αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι επίσημο θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε το όλο σκηνικό ως μη γενόμενο και αστικό μύθο. 



> Επίσης, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη, το αντίστροφο μήνυμα που λες δεν επικοινωνείται από την υπουργό της οποίας το παιδί πηγαίνει σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο, αλλά από εκείνους που το έχουν κάνει είδηση σε όλο το διαδίκτυο. Δεν είδα πουθενά την υπουργό να το διαφημίζει. Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε καν ξέρουμε αν είναι αλήθεια.


 Τα ιστολόγια είναι που έκαναν τις δηλώσεις; Λογικά όχι αν και δεν είναι απίθανο τουλάχιστον να τις φούσκωσαν.Η υπουργός θα ήταν περίεργο αν το διαφήμιζε, ποιος πολιτικός επιθυμεί αρνητική δημοσιότητα;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 8, 2010)

LostVerse said:


> Νομίζω θα ήταν ούτως ή άλλως κακεντρέχεια να αναλωθούμε στο τι κάνει ο γιος της υπουργού ειδικά όταν όλοι μας αν δεν κάνω λάθος έχουμε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι οι δηλώσεις της υπουργού είναι που ενδιαφέρουν.



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι είχε ξεκαθαριστεί ακριβώς κάτι τέτοιο, αλλά δέχομαι ότι ισχύει, τουλάχιστον για την εδώ παρέα (για τους συντάκτες του λίβελου έχω εντελώς διαφορετική γνώμη).
Ποιες είναι όμως οι δηλώσεις της Δ. που ενόχλησαν;



LostVerse said:


> Στα πρακτικά της 23ης δεν αναφέρεται κάτι. Σε άλλες σελίδες μεγάλων εφημερίδων ή καναλιών επίσης δεν αναφέρεται κάτι για εκείνη την ημερομηνία.
> Τα ιστολόγια είναι που έκαναν τις δηλώσεις;



Εγώ δεν έχω υπόψη μου κάποιες συγκεκριμένες δηλώσεις της Δ. υπέρ του δημοσίου σχολείου. Αυτά που θυμάμαι είναι οι αιχμηρές θέσεις σχετικά με το σύστημα των αποσπάσεων, και οι αλλαγές που (έλεγε ότι) προτίθεται να κάνει σχετικά με προσλήψεις, μεταθέσεις, αποσπάσεις κλπ. Συν μια κουβέντα που υποτίθεται ότι έχει ξεκινήσει σχετικά με το πολύπαθο σύστημα εισαγωγής στα πανεπιστήμια.

Κατά τα άλλα, δεν ξέρω κάτι. Εξάλλου, το τελευταίο πεντάμηνο η καθημερινή μας ενημέρωση περιστρέφεται γύρω από επιτόκια δανεισμού, ομόλογα, σπρεντ, κλπ.

Προσωπικά πάντως δεν με ενδιαφέρουν ούτε οι δηλώσεις της υπουργού. Με ενδιαφέρουν τα έργα της, τα οποία ακόμα περιμένω.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό ακριβώς που έγραψα, δηλαδή.



Όχι, δεν ήταν αυτό που έγραψες. 
Εγώ πήγα σε πανεπιστήμιο με καινούργιες αίθουσες διδασκαλίας, νέα κτήρια παντού, αν και εδώ- εκεί είχε πέσει ψιλοβανδαλισμός από τους κάφρους των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων. Οι καθηγητές μας δεν ήταν συγγενείς μεταξύ τους, οι πιο πολλοί (80%) ήταν από αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια, είχαμε και δύο από γερμανικά πάντως, οι περισσότεροι πολύ ορεξάτοι για δουλειά και υπήρχε μεγάλη άνεση και αμεσότητα και θάρρος να πας να ρωτήσεις τον καθηγητή ό,τι ήθελες, όσο χαζομάρα και να ήταν, κι άμα δεν ήσουνα ευχαριστημένος με το βαθμό σου να πας να σου εξηγήσει τι έκανες λάθος κι ίσως να διαπραγματευτείς (ένας μπήκε με τέσσερα και βγήκε με εννιά, και τον κοροϊδεύαμε για ό,τι έγινε εκεί μέσα, αλλά απλά είχε κάνει λάθος ο διορθωτής, αυτό συμβαίνει και στα καλύτερα πανεπιστήμια). Η βιβλιοθήκη είχε όλα τα βιβλία που χρειάστηκα και κάμποσα που δεν χρειάστηκα αλλά έθρεψαν τη λόξα μου με τη φιλοσοφία της επιστήμης και τη θεωρητική φυσική. Υπήρχαν δυο-τρεις που δεν ήταν γι' αυτή τη δουλειά, αλλά υπήρχαν άλλοι που ήταν με το παραπάνω. Σε κάποια φάση μαζευτήκαμε μερικοί μανιακοί φωτογράφοι και φτιάξαμε φοιτητικό φωτογραφικό σύλλογο, πήγαμε και είδαμε τον πρύτανη και ζητήσαμε ένα δωμάτιο για σκοτεινό θάλαμο, έκανε μερικά τηλεφωνήματα και κανόνισε να χρησιμοποιούμε τις ώρες που ήταν ελεύθερο το φωτογραφικό εργαστήριο των πολιτικών μηχανικών, αρκεί να φέρναμε δικά μας αναλώσιμα. Ο φύλακας έκανε λίγο το δύσκολο γιατί τον ενοχλούσαμε, αλλά έτσι έμαθα να κάνω εκτυπώσεις. Στο ισόγειο υπήρχε ένα φωτοτυπικό που άμα πήγαινες το χαρτί σου έβγαζες δωρεάν όσες φωτοτυπίες ήθελες. Δυστυχώς άμα τελείωνε το μελάνι έπρεπε να κυνηγάς το θυρωρό να το αλλάξει, αλλά ξύδι χάρισμα κλπκλπ. Τι άλλο; Α, ναι, τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων έβγαιναν μέσα σε μια βδομάδα το πολύ. Στα μισά μαθήματα δεν είχαμε εξετάσεις, είχαμε εργασίες. Στα άλλα είχαμε εξετάσεις με ανοιχτό βιβλίο, κοινώς βάζω ζόρικα θέματα, δούλεψε όπως ένας επαγγελματίας για να τα λύσεις. Γενικά έδιναν πολλοί καθηγητές έμφαση σ'αυτό το σύστημα, το να δουλεύεις όχι σαν παπαγάλος αλλά σαν επαγγελματίας (στην Αγγλία από την άλλη είναι παπαγαλία οι εξετάσεις ΚΑΙ σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο). Πολλούς καθηγητές τους βλέπαμε στο σινεμά, στα μπαρ και στο δρόμο. Μας ήξεραν σχεδόν όλους με τα ονόματά μας. Υπήρχε απόσταση, αλλά όχι και τόσο αξεπέραστη. Θυμάμαι μια φορά σε ένα μπαρ μετά από σινεμά να κουβεντιάζουμε με έναν για την ταινία που είδαμε. Θυμάμαι σε ένα πιάνο-εστιατόριο που έπαιζε μια συμφοιτήτρια να έχουμε πιάσει κουβέντα περί σχετικότητας και αστρονομίας με έναν άλλον, κόντεψαν να μας πετάξουν έξω γιατί κάναμε φασαρία επειδή δύο διαφωνούσαν. Η συζήτηση συνεχίστηκε την επόμενη στο γραφείο του καθηγητή. Θυμάμαι που μας έλεγε ένας άρτι αφιχθείς από Γερμανία (ο οποίος τώρα έχει πεθάνει) τις εντυπώσεις του από το γερμανικό σύστημα. 
Δεν πήγα πανεπιστήμιο σε καμιά ουτοπία, στην Ελλάδα γίνονταν όλα αυτά. Αλλά δεν ήμουνα σε φιλοσοφική, ήμουνα σε πολυτεχνείο. Δεν είχαμε δεινόσαυρους καθηγητές, αν και υποθέτω ότι κάποιοι από αυτούς τώρα έχουν γίνει δεινόσαυροι κι έχουν ίσως βολέψει όλο τους το σόι. Ήδη από τότε το αγαπημένο τους σπορ ήταν πώς να τη φέρουν οι μεν στους δε, όπου οι μεν ήταν της μιας έδρας κι οι δε της άλλης, οι οποίοι εκτός από δεξιοί- αριστεροί χωρίζονταν και στα εξής: νεοορθόδοξοι (οι αριστεροί) και άθεοι (οι δεξιοί), αμερικανοσπουδαγμένοι- ευρωσπουδαγμένοι, ηλικιωμένοι- νέοι κλπκλπ. Εννοείται ότι αυτά δεν απασχολούσαν τους φοιτητές. Μόνο τους εκπροσώπους που πήγαιναν στις συνεδριάσεις. Οι οποίοι είχαν έτσι κι αλλιώς ευνοϊκή μεταχείριση απ' όλους. Φυσικά εμείς για την έλλειψη κι εγώ δεν θυμάμαι τίνος. Ό,τι έλεγε η γραμμή της ΕΦΕΕ και το κόμμα του καθενός. 

Ξέρω από φίλη που τελείωσε αγγλική φιλολογία και ήρθε εδώ για μεταπτυχιακά ότι δεν είχε μπει ποτέ σε βιβλιοθήκη, ότι δεν χρειάστηκε να διαβάσει ποτέ βιβλίο που δεν το μοίραζε το πανεπιστήμιο, ότι δεν είχε δει ποτέ τους μεγαλοκαθηγητές. Χρειάστηκε να της διορθώσω τις πρώτες εργασίες της γιατί δεν διαβάζονταν. Η γλώσσα ήταν σωστή, το ύφος άσχετο. Αυτή η δουλειά έπρεπε να έχει γίνει στην Ελλάδα, πριν έρθει εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Apr 10, 2010)

Α, και να το ξεκαθαρίσω για να μη λέτε ότι έχω επιλεκτική μνήμη κι όλα τα βλέπω ρόδινα, δεν έχω καθόλου καλές αναμνήσεις από το γυμνάσιό μου, αν και πιστεύω ότι έπαιξαν ρόλο πολλά. Είχαμε ένα- δυο ψυχασθενείς ή παράλογα αυστηρούς, αλλά νομίζω ότι για τις κακές αναμνήσεις έπαιξε ρόλο και η ηλικία (δεν είναι τα καλύτερα χρόνια τα 11-15), η δυσκολία προσαρμογής από το ιδιωτικό δημοτικό, το ότι κανένας δεν κάθισε να μου εξηγήσει τι πρέπει να κάνω για να πάρω καλό βαθμό, εκτός από το αόριστο "διάβαζε"* κι ίσως λίγο κι η οικογένειά μου, ή μάλλον ο τρόπος που την έβλεπαν οι άλλοι. Αυτό το τελευταίο είναι ζήτημα που με έχει απασχολήσει τα τελευταία χρόνια που βαδίζω σταθερά στη μέση ηλικία- κατά πόσο η εικόνα που δίνει μια οικογένεια προς τα έξω μπορεί να επηρεάσει τη στάση των θεωρητικά ουδέτερων δασκάλων των παιδιών. Μου λένε φίλοι εκπαιδευτικοί ότι τότε επηρέαζε πολύ. Αλλιώς έβλεπαν το παιδί του αστυνομικού και του δικηγόρου κι αλλιώς το παιδί που έμενε στο χριστιανικό οικοτροφείο γιατί το είχαν στείλει από το χωριό οι γονείς του για να μορφωθεί ή το παιδί χωρισμένων γονιών ή το μαθητή που είχε αδέρφια που ήταν καλύτεροι/ χειρότεροι μαθητές, στο ίδιο σχολείο. Αλλά όπως είπα, ακόμα την αναλύω αυτή την υπόθεση, και δεν έχω καταλήξει κατά πόσο συνέβαινε. 

* και σκέφτομαι πως τώρα που μια φορά το χρόνο ελέγχονται δειγματοληπτικά τα γραπτά που βαθμολογώ ακούω ψάλσιμο αν δεν έχω εξηγήσει αναλυτικά στα σχόλια στο φοιτητή γιατί έχασε βαθμούς και πώς θα έπρεπε να είναι η απάντησή του, με παραδείγματα, αλλά έχουν δίκιο, έτσι μαθαίνεις.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 10, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό το ημερολόγιο δεν έχω κουράγιο να το διαβάσω πρωί πρωί, τυχόν απαντήσεις αναβάλλονται για αργότερα. Καλημέρες :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 14, 2010)

Μια μεγάλη απορία μου έχει δημιουργηθεί από όσα ακούω τις τελευταίες ώρες από τηλεοράσεις και ραδιόφωνα, με αφορμή το νέο εκπαιδευτικό νομοσχέδιο, και θα ήμουν ειλικρινά υπόχρεος σε όποιον γνωρίζει καλύτερα, να μου εξηγήσει το μηχανισμό.

Από όσο κατάλαβα, το μέγιστο επιτρεπτό δυναμικό μιας τάξης είναι οι 24 ή 25 μαθητές και αν σε μια τάξη βρεθούν περισσότεροι, πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να δημιουργούνται δύο τμήματα (διπλασιάζοντας βέβαια έτσι τις ανάγκες σε εκπαιδευτικούς). Αυτό, από όσο, κατάλαβα είναι ένα από τα επίμαχα θέματα, αφού η διάσπαση θα γίνεται τώρα στους 28 ή 30 μαθητές.

Εμένα, μου δημιουργούνται οι εξής πρακτικές απορίες:

Αν μειωθεί (για οποιονδήποτε λόγο) ο αριθμός των μαθητών στα παράγωγα μικρότερα τμήματα, είναι υποχρεωτική η επανασύνδεσή τους; Επειδή άκουσα κάποιον του Υπουργείου να λέει ότι αυτή η διάσπαση γινόταν και μεθοδευμένα, με την εγγραφή υπεράριθμων παιδιών που, στη συνέχεια, αποχωρούσαν· τα τμήματα όμως, έμεναν.

Ξεκαθαρίζοντας ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα πως ο εκπαιδευτικός είναι αναγκασμένος να δουλεύει πολλές ώρες και σπίτι του· να διορθώνει, να επιμορφώνεται κλπ., μου φαίνεται όμως απίστευτα μεγάλη η διαφορά εργασίας μεταξύ ενός εκπαιδευτικού που πρέπει να μορφώνει και να διορθώνει εργασίες με 22 ή 24 παιδιά στην τάξη του και ενός που εργάζεται με 12-14. Δεν είναι ολοφάνερο ότι υπάρχουν ασυμμετρίες στις απαιτήσεις αλλά και στην αμοιβή για το έργο που παρέχουν; Μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται προφανές ότι θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένα στάνταρ με τις μικρότερες δυνατόν αποκλίσεις; Και αν το στάνταρ είναι π.χ. οι 22 συν/πλην 2 μαθητές, δεν ζητούμε από καθηγητές σε τέτοια τμήματα τη διπλάσια (τουλάχιστον) εργασία από όσους έχουν τμήματα με 12 μαθητές; Δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι οι πάντες θα επιδιώκουν να βρίσκονται σε τμήματα με λιγότερους μαθητές; Δεν είναι αυτονόητο ότι αυτός που δουλεύει με τα 24 (ή και 28 μελλοντικά) παιδιά θα είναι σε δυσμενέστερη εργασιακή σχέση από αυτόν που δουλεύει με 12 ή 14;

Με άλλα λόγια, μήπως η μονάδα μέτρησης που λέγεται «διδακτική ώρα» είναι ατελής και χρειάζεται βελτιωμένο ορισμό ή επέκταση;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 14, 2010)

Ως μαθήτρια έχω φοιτήσει σ' εκείνα τα τερατώδη τμήματα των 60 ατόμων, σε γυμνάσιο της Κυψέλης. Ως εκπαιδευτικός έχω διδάξει σε τάξεις που είχαν από 22 μέχρι και 38-40 παιδιά. Την εποχή που ο μέγιστος αριθμός μαθητών στην τάξη μπορούσε να είναι 40, τα ιδιωτικά το τηρούσαν απαρέγκλιτα (για οικονομικούς λόγους, βέβαια), χωρίς αυτό να εμποδίζει τον εκπαιδευτικό να κάνει καλή δουλειά στην τάξη. Όταν έφυγα από την ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση και βρέθηκα στο δημόσιο, ανακάλυψα τι θα πει να έχεις στην τάξη 22 ή 23 παιδιά, την εποχή που ο μέγιστος επιτρεπόμενος αριθμός ήταν 30. Ξεκούραστο πράγμα, δεν λέω. Αλλά το βρίσκω τερατώδες να λένε τώρα κάποιοι εκπαιδευτικοί πως αν έχουν 30 παιδιά στην τάξη, δεν θα μπορούν να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους. Μπορεί να είναι πιο ξεκούραστο γι' αυτούς να διορθώσουν 10 γραπτά λιγότερα και 10 εκθέσεις λιγότερες, αλλά η δουλειά στην τάξη δεν αλλάζει ιδιαίτερα αν προστεθούν μερικοί μαθητές.

Επίσης, επειδή μιλάμε συνέχεια για τη δουλειά στο σπίτι, πρέπει να θυμόμαστε πάντα ότι πάρα πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί δεν έχουν δουλειά στο σπίτι ή έχουν ελάχιστη. Ή μάλλον, θα το διατυπώσω λίγο διαφορετικά: πέραν των υποχρεωτικών πρόχειρων διαγωνισμάτων σε κάθε τρίμηνο και στο τέλος της χρονιάς, ο κάθε εκπαιδευτικός κάνει στο σπίτι όση δουλειά τού επιβάλλει το κέφι του και η ευσυνειδησία του, δηλαδή από μηδέν έως άπειρο. Εξαιρούνται οι φιλόλογοι που έχουν υποχρεωτικά αρκετή δουλειά, γιατί βάζουν και γραπτές εργασίες όλον τον χρόνο. Όλες οι άλλες ειδικότητες _αν θέλουν _βάζουν δουλειά στο σπίτι, αν δεν θέλουν, δεν τους υποχρεώνει κανείς. Αν θέλουν, προετοιμάζονται καλά για το μάθημά τους, αλλιώς πάνε απροετοίμαστοι. Γιατί να μην πάνε; Μήπως τους αξιολογεί κανείς; Επίσης, πέραν των υποχρεωτικών τεστ, ο κάθε εκπαιδευτικός βάζει όσα θέλει, δηλαδή μπορεί και κανένα. 
*
Εννοείται ότι μιλάω για τη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, όχι για την πρωτοβάθμια.*


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> μου φαίνεται απίστευτα μεγάλη η διαφορά εργασίας μεταξύ ενός εκπαιδευτικού που πρέπει να μορφώνει και να διορθώνει εργασίες με 22 ή 24 παιδιά στην τάξη του και ενός που εργάζεται με 12-14.



Αν θέλετε το πιστεύετε, αλλά αυτή η παράμετρος ούτε που μου είχε περάσει από το μυαλό. Προφανώς υπάρχει διαφορά φόρτου εργασίας, αλλά μάλλον συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα ότι στην πραγματικότητα δεν αλλάζουν και τόσο πολύ τα πράγματα σε ό,τι αφορά τον χρόνο προετοιμασίας σου (συμπεριλαμβανομένου του χρόνου για διόρθωση διαγωνισμάτων, εκθέσεων κλπ) αν στο τμήμα προστεθούν 5 ή ακόμα και 10 επιπλέον μαθητές. Στην τελική, ο μέσος εκπαιδευτικός εργάζεται 16-17 ώρες την εβδομάδα (διδακτικές ώρες, δηλ. 45λεπτα), την ώρα που ο μέσος υπάλληλος του δημοσίου εργάζεται 35-40 ώρες. Η διαφορά υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχει επειδή ο εκπαιδευτικός εργάζεται στο σπίτι για να προετοιμαστεί για το σχολείο. Αν εξαιρέσουμε ίσως τους νεοδιόριστους, δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί που πραγματικά αφιερώνουν 20 ώρες την εβδομάδα σε καθημερινή προετοιμασία, διόρθωση γραπτών κ.ο.κ.

Είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στην αύξηση του αριθμού των μαθητών ανά τμήμα όχι τόσο από την πλευρά του εκπαιδευτικού, όσο του μαθητή. Σε μεγάλα τμήματα ο εκπαιδευτικός χρειάζεται πολύ περισσότερο χρόνο ακόμα και για τα πιο απλά πράγματα, όπως να μάθει τα ονόματα των μαθητών του, πόσο μάλλον τις ιδιαιτερότητές τους -τα χαρίσματά τους, τις αδυναμίες τους, τις ιδιοτροπίες τους, τα προβλήματα που τυχόν αντιμετωπίζουν, μαθησιακά ή μη. Σε ένα τριαντάρι τμήμα είναι πολύ δυσκολότερο να εντοπίσεις π.χ. έναν μαθητή με μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, και, όταν πράγματι τον εντοπίσεις, δύσκολα θα σου δοθεί η δυνατότητα να τον αντιμετωπίσεις εξατομικευμένα μέσα στο πλαίσιο της τάξης. Στο τριαντάρι τμήμα, ο μαθητής που φοβάται τα μαθηματικά, που έχει δυσλεξία ή χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να περάσει απαρατήρητος, να χαθεί μέσα στο πλήθος. Επίσης, όσο περισσότεροι μαθητές υπάρχουν σε ένα τμήμα, τόσο πιο δύσκολο είναι να μάθουν να λειτουργούν σαν ομάδα. Έπειτα από τέσσερις δεκαετίες αργής αλλά σταθερής μείωσης του αριθμού των μαθητών ανά τμήμα, και όταν έχουμε αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να προσεγγίζουμε το ιδανικό των 15-18 μαθητών ανά τμήμα, είναι ανεπίτρεπτο πισωγύρισμα να συζητείται (αν όντως συζητείται) η προοπτική αύξησής του.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αν μειωθεί (για οποιονδήποτε λόγο) ο αριθμός των μαθητών στα παράγωγα μικρότερα τμήματα, είναι υποχρεωτική η επανασύνδεσή τους;



Θεωρητικά νομίζω ναι. Πρακτικά όχι.



drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή άκουσα κάποιον του Υπουργείου να λέει ότι αυτή η διάσπαση γινόταν και μεθοδευμένα, με την εγγραφή υπεράριθμων παιδιών που, στη συνέχεια, αποχωρούσαν· τα τμήματα όμως, έμεναν.



Στο σχολείο όπου ήμουν πέρυσι ο διευθυντής είχε κάνει ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν τον αδικώ καθόλου όμως. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σε μια τάξη αντί να προκύψουν δύο τμήματα των 27-28 ατόμων να έχουμε τρία τμήματα των 18-19. Παράτυπο βέβαια, αλλά θετικό από διδακτική άποψη. Δεν είχαμε βέβαια αρκετές αίθουσες, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι αλήθεια τα στατιστικά στοιχεία, αλλά αυτό που ακούω κατά κόρον τον τελευταίο καιρό είναι ότι έχουμε πολύ καλύτερη αναλογία εκπαιδευτικών/μαθητών από άλλες χώρες, χωρίς αυτό να φέρνει ανάλογα αποτελέσματα στην ποιότητα της δουλειάς των εκπαιδευτικών. Τι φταίει, λοιπόν;
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έναν καλό εκπαιδευτικό, με τα γνωστά χαρίσματα, που έχει στην τάξη 30 παιδιά. Από την άλλη πλευρά ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έναν κακό εκπαιδευτικό, με τα γνωστά ελαττώματα, που έχει στην τάξη 15 παιδιά. Ποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι θα καταφέρει ο κακός εκπαιδευτικός να μάθει γράμματα έστω και σε ένα παιδί; Ακόμα και 5 παιδιά να του βάζαμε στην τάξη, πάλι τα ίδια αποτελέσματα θα είχε, αλλά θα ήταν πιο ξεκούραστος. 
Πριν σπεύσει η ΟΛΜΕ να κηρύξει απεργία για τον αριθμό των μαθητών στην τάξη, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να κάνει και καμιά απεργία για να ξεκαθαρίσει ο κλάδος από τους ασυνείδητους, τους άσχετους και τους ψυχοπαθείς. (Δυστυχώς, στην 23χρονη καριέρα μου στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση γνώρισα πολλούς από τα δύο πρώτα είδη και όχι αμελητέο αριθμό από το τρίτο.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Θεωρητικά νομίζω ναι. Πρακτικά όχι.
> 
> Στο σχολείο όπου ήμουν πέρυσι ο διευθυντής είχε κάνει ακριβώς αυτό. Δεν τον αδικώ καθόλου όμως. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν σε μια τάξη αντί να προκύψουν δύο τμήματα των 27-28 ατόμων να έχουμε τρία τμήματα των 18-19. Παράτυπο βέβαια, αλλά θετικό από διδακτική άποψη. Δεν είχαμε βέβαια αρκετές αίθουσες, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημερωτική απάντηση. Και τώρα η κρίσιμη ερώτηση των ψ εκατομμυρίων: Μήπως έτσι αυξάνουμε τεχνητά (και σημαντικά) το κόστος της εκπαίδευσης χωρίς ανάλογα αποτελέσματα; Καταλαβαίνω ότι το βέλτιστο είναι γύρω στα 18-20 το πολύ παιδιά στην τάξη, αλλά με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη λόγω άγνοιας αναρωτιέμαι μήπως γίνεται κάποια υπερβολή σε αυτόν τον τομέα. (Κι εγώ σε τάξεις των 30 παιδιών μεγάλωσα...).


----------



## nickel (Apr 17, 2010)

Ο βέλτιστος αριθμός μαθητών σε μια τάξη αλλάζει ανάλογα με το αντικείμενο. Βέβαια, η ευελιξία που θα επιτρέπει 10 μαθητές στα μαθήματα ξένης γλώσσας ή υπολογιστών και 300 στα θρησκευτικά (300, όχι 30) δεν εξασφαλίζεται εύκολα. Απ' όσο ξέρω, η κατάρτιση του ωρολόγιου προγράμματος είναι το δυσκολότερο μαθηματικό πρόβλημα από τον καιρό του Γκόλντμπαχ (ιδιαίτερα όταν δεν έχεις αίθουσες).

Κατά τ' άλλα, η παιδεία θέλει να στύψουμε τα πουγγιά μας για λεφτά και τα μυαλά μας για ιδέες. Δεν έχουμε και πολλούς χώρους που να αξίζει να επενδύσουμε.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έναν καλό εκπαιδευτικό, με τα γνωστά χαρίσματα, που έχει στην τάξη 30 παιδιά. Από την άλλη πλευρά ας υποθέσουμε ότι έχουμε έναν κακό εκπαιδευτικό, με τα γνωστά ελαττώματα, που έχει στην τάξη 15 παιδιά. Ποιος ισχυρίζεται ότι θα καταφέρει ο κακός εκπαιδευτικός να μάθει γράμματα έστω και σε ένα παιδί;



Κανείς. Αλλά δεν είναι δίκαιη η σύγκρισή σου. Ο κακός εκπαιδευτικός θα είναι κακός κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες. Ο καλός εκπαιδευτικός όμως θα λειτουργήσει σημαντικά καλύτερα σε μια τάξη 15 μαθητών παρά σε μια τάξη των 30.



Alexandra said:


> Πριν σπεύσει η ΟΛΜΕ να κηρύξει απεργία για τον αριθμό των μαθητών στην τάξη, θα έπρεπε πρώτα να κάνει και καμιά απεργία για να ξεκαθαρίσει ο κλάδος από τους ασυνείδητους, τους άσχετους και τους ψυχοπαθείς.



Συμφωνώ 100%. Φυσικά δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να το κάνει.
Αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι θετικό μέτρο η αύξηση του αριθμού των μαθητών ανά τμήμα.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ενημερωτική απάντηση. Και τώρα η κρίσιμη ερώτηση των ψ εκατομμυρίων: Μήπως έτσι αυξάνουμε τεχνητά (και σημαντικά) το κόστος της εκπαίδευσης χωρίς ανάλογα αποτελέσματα;



Ενδεχομένως, αλλά άλλα πράγματα κοστίζουν πολύ περισσότερο. Για παράδειγμα, οι εκπαιδευτικοί που είναι αποσπασμένοι σε γραφεία και διάφορες υπηρεσίες ανέρχονται κατά μετριοπαθείς εκτιμήσεις σε 7.000 και κατά άλλες σε 18.000. Αν αυτοί επιστρέψουν στα σχολεία, αυτομάτως μηδενίζονται οι ανάγκες για αναπληρωτές και παύει να υφίσταται λόγος για σύμπτυξη τμημάτων.

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μου αυξήσουν το ωράριο, χωρίς επιπλέον αποδοχές, παρά να μου αυξήσουν τον αριθμό των μαθητών ανά τμήμα.




drsiebenmal said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι το βέλτιστο είναι γύρω στα 18-20 το πολύ παιδιά στην τάξη, αλλά με μεγάλη επιφύλαξη λόγω άγνοιας αναρωτιέμαι μήπως γίνεται κάποια υπερβολή σε αυτόν τον τομέα. (Κι εγώ σε τάξεις των 30 παιδιών μεγάλωσα...).



Κι εγώ σε τάξεις των 35 μεγάλωσα. Θα ήθελα όμως να επισημάνω το εξής. Τα παιδιά που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ιδιαίτερα γνωστικά ή ψυχολογικά προβλήματα δεν θα δυσκολευτούν ούτε με το παραδοσιακό δασκαλοκεντρικό μοντέλο ούτε με τάξεις 30, 35 ή 60 μαθητών. Στην ουσία μαθαίνουν μόνα τους, και ο εκπαιδευτικός απλά παίζει ρόλο καθοδηγητή. Τα παιδιά όμως που έχουν δυσκολίες οποιουδήποτε είδους δεν θα μπορέσουν ποτέ να τις αντιμετωπίσουν σε μια πολυπληθή τάξη, ακόμη κι αν ο εκπαιδευτικός είναι ικανότατος. Θα χαθούν μέσα στο πλήθος και το πρόβλημά τους απλά θα γιγαντώνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 17, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Τα παιδιά που δεν αντιμετωπίζουν ιδιαίτερα γνωστικά ή ψυχολογικά προβλήματα δεν θα δυσκολευτούν ούτε με το παραδοσιακό δασκαλοκεντρικό μοντέλο ούτε με τάξεις 30, 35 ή 60 μαθητών. Στην ουσία μαθαίνουν μόνα τους, και ο εκπαιδευτικός απλά παίζει ρόλο καθοδηγητή. Τα παιδιά όμως που έχουν δυσκολίες οποιουδήποτε είδους δεν θα μπορέσουν ποτέ να τις αντιμετωπίσουν σε μια πολυπληθή τάξη, ακόμη κι αν ο εκπαιδευτικός είναι ικανότατος. Θα χαθούν μέσα στο πλήθος και το πρόβλημά τους απλά θα γιγαντώνεται.


Αυτή η σωστή παρατήρηση, όμως, δεν οδηγεί σε πρακτικές σκέψεις για τη σύνθεση των τάξεων; Θέλω να πω, μήπως είναι προτιμότερο να έχουμε «φροντιστηριακά» τμήματα σε ευρύτερες περιοχές με πολύ μικρό αριθμό παιδιών που χρειάζονται ειδικευμένους εκπαιδευτικούς;

Αλλά τότε... Τι θα γίνει στα νησιά; Και στα παραμεθόρια; Και η κοινωνικοποίηση των παιδιών; Και γιατί όχι ειδικά τμήματα για τα ιδιαίτερα προικισμένα παιδιά; Καταλαβαίνω ότι αυτά είναι πολύ δύσκολα θέματα. Αν όμως δεν μπορούμε να βρούμε πρακτικές λύσεις σε τέτοια προβλήματα, μήπως τελικά πρέπει να αποδεχτούμε ότι η εντροπία στο σύστημα είναι τόσο μεγάλη που δεν είναι αναστρέψιμη με απλές επισκευές; Τι σωστό κάνουν επιτέλους στη Φινλανδία (και τι στραβό, πέρα από το έγκλημα να μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά τους να οπλοφορούν από μικρά); Κι εκεί δεν έχουν απομονωμένα και δυσπρόσιτα; Κι εκεί δεν υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα;


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω ότι η κατάσταση είναι αναστρέψιμη. Ήθελα απλά να εκφράσω την (έντονη) διαφωνία μου απέναντι σε ένα αρνητικό μέτρο, που μόνο χειρότερα μπορεί να κάνει τα πράγματα.

Λίγες σκέψεις πάνω σε αυτά που λες:
Ιδεατά, το σχολείο θα έπρεπε να στοχεύει στην εξατομικευμένη μάθηση. Να προσαρμόζεται δηλαδή πάνω στις ανάγκες, στα ενδιαφέροντα, στα χαρίσματα του μαθητή και όχι να αναγκάζει τον μαθητή να προσαρμοστεί πάνω στο δικό του, άκαμπτο πρόγραμμα. Αν λ.χ. εγώ έχω λόξα με τα μαθηματικά και εσύ με την ιστορία, δεν θα ήταν εύλογο το σχολείο να επιδιώξει την καλλιέργεια των διαφορετικών ενδιαφερόντων μας, ανάλογα με τις διαφορετικές ανάγκες μας; Να έχουμε ας πούμε τη δυνατότητα εγώ να διδαχθώ θεωρία αριθμών και εσύ μεσαιωνική ευρωπαϊκή ιστορία; Είναι λογικό το σχολείο να έχει τις ίδιες απαιτήσεις από όλους τους μαθητές για όλα τα μαθήματα; Τέτοιες ιδέες έχουν εφαρμοστεί σε άλλες χώρες, αλλά είναι πολύ ξένες για το ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. (Όσο κι αν απεχθάνομαι τη χρήση της λέξης "σύστημα", εδώ ταιριάζει). Στην Ελλάδα, αν θέλει ένα παιδί να καλλιεργήσει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον του, πρέπει _πάντοτε_ να το αναζητήσει _έξω_ από το σχολείο. Δεν είναι τουλάχιστον παράλογο αυτό; 

Άσχετο, αλλά μιας και ανέφερες τη Φινλανδία, θα σου αφηγηθώ μια ανατριχιαστική ιστορία. Πέρυσι, όταν έγινε το περιστατικό με την επίθεση στο σχολείο, μια συνάδελφος γυμνάστρια μου είπε ορθά-κοφτά ότι το "καταχάρηκε" (!!!!), γιατί, λέει, "μας τα είχαν πρήξει πια με τη Φινλανδία". Κατά τη γνώμη της, το καλύτερο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα παγκοσμίως (sic) είναι το ελληνικό. Απόδειξη ότι δεν έχουμε ανάλογα κρούσματα μαθητικής βίας. Σκέφτηκα να της αναφέρω το πρόσφατο περιστατικό με τον βιασμό στη Χαλκίδα, αλλά προτίμησα τελικά να τη ρωτήσω αν συνηθίζει να χαίρεται στο άκουσμα μιας είδησης μαζικού θανάτου εφήβων. Θεώρησε ότι αστειευόμουν και δεν απάντησε.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 17, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να μου αυξήσουν το ωράριο, χωρίς επιπλέον αποδοχές, παρά να μου αυξήσουν τον αριθμό των μαθητών ανά τμήμα.


Αυτό που λες είναι πολύ τίμιο. Για να υπερασπιστείς αυτό που θεωρείς σωστό, δέχεσαι να κάνεις ένα βήμα πίσω σε κάτι άλλο, και ποιο άλλο; Την αύξηση του ωραρίου χωρίς επιπλέον αποδοχές. Αν π.χ. οι εκπαιδευτικοί δούλευαν 25 ώρες τη βδομάδα αντί για 21*, θα μπορούσαν να παραμείνουν μικρές οι τάξεις, χωρίς να χρειάζεται να προσληφθούν περισσότεροι εκπαιδευτικοί. Πες το τώρα και στους συνδικαλιστές που λένε:
Όχι στην αύξηση του ωραρίου. Όχι στις υπερωρίες. Όχι στην αύξηση του αριθμού των μαθητών. Όχι αξιολόγηση. Όχι σε όλα. Πρώτα απεργία, μετά συζήτηση. Και μετά πάλι απεργία. 

Και το πιο ωραίο, που το είπε σήμερα ο κ. Πεπές, πρόεδρος της ΟΛΜΕ: 
Δεν μπορεί να μας στείλει με το ζόρι το υπουργείο να υπηρετούμε τρία χρόνια στις δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές. 

*Το 21 είναι μαγική εικόνα. Στην πραγματικότητα μόνο οι νεοδιόριστοι δουλεύουν 21 ώρες και μέχρι να συμπληρώσουν εξαετία, αν θυμάμαι καλά. Από κει και πέρα το ωράριο παίρνει τον κατήφορο.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Πες το τώρα και στους συνδικαλιστές που λένε:
> Όχι στην αύξηση του ωραρίου. Όχι στις υπερωρίες. Όχι στην αύξηση του αριθμού των μαθητών. Όχι αξιολόγηση. Όχι σε όλα. Πρώτα απεργία, μετά συζήτηση. Και μετά πάλι απεργία.


 
Τα λέω και σε συνδικαλιστές και σε απλούς συναδέλφους, αλλά μη νομίζεις, έχουν έτοιμες απαντήσεις για όλα. Γι' αυτό και τα τελευταία πέντε χρόνια έχω σταματήσει να συμμετέχω στις απεργίες που εξαγγέλλει η ΟΛΜΕ, να ψηφίζω στις εκλογές κλπ.

Για τις ώρες που λες, μετά την εξαετία οι 21 ώρες γίνονται 19, και αργότερα πέφτουν στις 18, στις 17, στις 16 και τέλος στις 15. Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι πλασματικά για δύο πολύ σημαντικούς λόγους:
1. Λίγοι εκπαιδευτικοί δουλεύουν όλες τις ώρες που αναλογούν στο ωράριό τους. Οι περισσότεροι έχουν σταθερά 2-3 ώρες μειωμένο ωράριο.
2. Με αργίες, σχολικές εορτές, εκδρομές, περιπάτους, πρόβες παρέλασης, συνεδριάσεις συλλόγου, εκλογές αιρετών, εκλογοαπολογιστικές συνελεύσεις, απεργίες, καταλήψεις, κ.ο.κ., είναι πραγματικά ελάχιστες οι εβδομάδες που ένας εκπαιδευτικός θα εξαντλήσει τις ώρες που προβλέπει το ωράριό του. Σε 7 χρόνια, είναι ζήτημα αν πέρασαν 7 εβδομάδες στις οποίες να μην χάθηκε καμία ώρα από το ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμά μου.


----------



## panadeli (Apr 17, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Και το πιο ωραίο, που το είπε σήμερα ο κ. Πεπές, πρόεδρος της ΟΛΜΕ:
> Δεν μπορεί να μας στείλει με το ζόρι το υπουργείο να υπηρετούμε τρία χρόνια στις δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές.



Θα παραφράσω το σύνθημα κόβοντας δύο λέξεις, για να αποκαλύψω αυτό που πραγματικά θέλει να πει ο φίλτατος πρόεδρος της ΟΛΜΕ: 

*Δεν μπορεί να μας στείλει με το ζόρι το υπουργείο να υπηρετούμε στις δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές.*

*Οι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν είναι αγροτικοί γιατροί! 
Κανένας εκπαιδευτικός στα δυσπρόσιτα!*


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

panadeli said:


> *Δεν μπορεί να μας στείλει με το ζόρι το υπουργείο να υπηρετούμε στις δυσπρόσιτες περιοχές.*]




Είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα δυσπρόσιτα είναι χωριστή λίστα και ζητάς ειδικά να πας εκεί.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2010)

Μέχρι τώρα νομίζω ότι μπορούσες να παρακάμψεις τη σειρά διορισμού εφόσον έκανες αίτηση για δυσπρόσιτα. Αλλά κανένας δεν σε υποχρέωνε να καθίσεις εκεί πάνω από έναν χρόνο — κατά πάσαν πιθανότητα και λιγότερο, ανάλογα με το μέσον που είχες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

Αυτό ξέρω κι εγώ, επομένως δεν πηγαίνει κανείς στα δυσπρόσιτα με το ζόρι.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 18, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με τον καινούργιο νόμο της Διαμαντοπούλου, όλοι οι νεοδιόριστοι θα μένουν υποχρεωτικά τρία χρόνια σε δυσπρόσιτα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 18, 2010)

OK, αυτό δεν το είχα καταλάβει. Υπάρχουν όμως τόσα πολλά δυσπρόσιτα; Ή στην εφαρμογή θα υπάρχουν υπεράριθμοι νεοδιόριστοι που θα "αναγκάζονται" να πάνε σε ευπρόσιτα μέρη, δημιουργώντας κι άλλες δυνατότητες ρουσφετιού;


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 29, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με την ΟΛΜΕ: 
Όσο για τη διετή δοκιμαστική θητεία των εκπαιδευτικών, τη χαρακτήρισαν «στρατιωτική θητεία»...​ Αναρωτιέμαι πότε θα προτείνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι κάτι που να περιέχει ένα ελάχιστο ίχνος λογικής. Τι θέλουν να πουν; Από την πρώτη μέρα που διορίζεται κάποιος να έχει εξασφαλισμένη τη θεσούλα του για τα επόμενα 35 χρόνια; Χωρίς να διαπιστωθεί αν κάνει για δάσκαλος; Μα αυτό γινόταν τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια, από τότε που καταργήθηκε κάθε έννοια αξιολόγησης των εκπαιδευτικών, έστω και με τον ανεπαρκή θεσμό της επιθεώρησης. Δίδαξα 24 χρόνια (τα 22 από αυτά σε σχολεία της Αττικής) και δεν πέρασε από την τάξη μου ούτε σχολικός σύμβουλος. 
Φαίνεται πως, αν κάποια συνδικαλιστική οργάνωση, και ιδιαιτέρως των εκπαιδευτικών που τυχαίνει να τις ξέρω καλύτερα, προτείνει ποτέ κάτι λογικό, μάλλον θα προδώσει τον τίτλο του Έλληνα συνδικαλιστή. Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν σε διάλογο, έχοντας δεχτεί ως δεδομένο ότι είναι απαραίτητο να υπάρχει δοκιμαστική περίοδος για κάθε εκπαιδευτικό, και να συζητήσουν τους όρους και τις λεπτομέρειες ώστε να είναι αυτή η δοκιμαστική περίοδος σωστή και γόνιμη. Αλλά η τακτική του Έλληνα συνδικαλιστή είναι «όχι σε όλα, χωρίς καμιά συζήτηση».


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2010)

Note: Τα επόμενα 6 ποστ μεταφέρθηκαν από εδώ.

Στα 24 χρόνια που υπηρέτησα στην εκπαίδευση, έγιναν πάμπολλες απεργίες. Οι περισσότερες από αυτές ήταν του ανόητου και άσκοπου είδους 24ωρη ή διήμερη απεργία. Καμία από αυτές δεν είχε ποτέ κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Αλλά και η τελευταία πολυήμερη απεργία των δασκάλων που έγινε πριν 3-4 χρόνια πάλι κανένα αποτέλεσμα δεν είχε: γύρισαν στα σχολεία χωρίς να πάρουν τίποτα από αυτά που ζητούσαν. Πότε θα καταλάβουν οι εργαζόμενοι ότι η απεργία θα μπορούσε να έχει αποτέλεσμα μόνο όταν γινόταν τόσο σπάνια ώστε να προκαλεί σεισμό; (Δεν περιμένω να καταλάβουν τίποτα οι επαγγελματίες συνδικαλιστές, γιατί φυσικά αυτοί δεν ενδιαφέρονται παρά μόνο για την προβολή τους και τη μελλοντική τους εξέλιξη στην πολιτική.) Έτσι όπως έχει καταντήσει, να ακούμε κάθε μέρα στις ειδήσεις το "απεργιακό δελτίο", μόνο κωμικοτραγικό μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί το θέαμα του συνδικαλισμού στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 3, 2010)

> Οπότε κατά τη γνώμη σας, όποτε θίγονται συμφέροντα των εργαζόμενων αυτοί πρέπει απλώς να ανέχονται την κατάσταση και να προσεύχονται στο Θεό; Την απεργία πότε τη θεωρείτε κατάλληλο μέσο, μετά την απόλυση;


Δεν ξέρω τι πρέπει να κάνουν οι εργαζόμενοι, αλλά μάλλον είναι προφανές σε κάθε αντικειμενικό και λογικό άνθρωπο ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουν να κάνουν κάτι που δεν έχει ΚΑΝΕΝΑ αποτέλεσμα, τα τελευταία 35 χρόνια από τη μεταπολίτευση και μετά.


> Όταν ακούμε κάθε μέρα στα δελτία για λιτότητα, πάγωμα μισθών, άνοδο τιμών, ανεργία, αυτά είναι νορμάλ υποθέτω. Η μόνη παραφωνία είναι οι απεργίες.


Δεν είναι παραφωνία, είναι αναποτελεσματικό. Αν ο συνδικαλιστής, που το μόνο που ξέρει να προτείνει είναι "απεργία", ήταν προπονητής μιας ομάδας που προσπαθεί κάποτε να κερδίσει έστω και έναν αγώνα για δείγμα, θα τον είχαν απολύσει προ πολλού και θα έβρισκαν άλλον προπονητή που θα είχε άλλο σύστημα.


----------



## crystal (May 3, 2010)

Προσθήκη διαχειριστή:
Πάνω από το παρόν μήνυμα αφαιρέθηκαν τρία άλλα μηνύματα επειδή μέρος του περιεχομένου τους θεωρήθηκε ότι αποτελεί προσωπική επίθεση εναντίον άλλου μέλους. Μπορεί να χάθηκε κάποιο εύστοχο επιχείρημα έτσι, αλλά, δεν πειράζει, σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο θα μπορέσουμε να το επαναλάβουμε, ίσως πιο ήρεμα.

ΟΚ, Crystal, η σειρά σου... :)
—nickel
...............................................................................................................................



Έχω έναν πολύ αγαπημένο φίλο, φιλόλογο, νεοδιόριστο σε νησί. Πριν από καιρό, όταν τα μέτρα είχαν αρχίσει μόλις να συζητιούνται, γύρισε και μου είπε: "Δεν γκρινιάζω όπως οι περισσότεροι, γιατί ξέρω ότι σε σχέση με τους άλλους είμαι προνομιούχος. Βλέπω τι καθημερινότητα έχεις εσύ κι οι υπόλοιποι της παρέας, βλέπω τι καθημερινότητα έχω εγώ. Αλλά αν προσπαθήσουν να μου πάρουν τα προνόμια που έχω τώρα, φυσικά και θα αντιδράσω."

Στην τελευταία απεργία, της προηγούμενης εβδομάδας, πήγε κι έκανε κανονικά μάθημα. Ζήτησε να γραφτεί στον κατάλογο των απεργών, του είπαν ότι δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα (ή απεργείς ή κάνεις μάθημα) και προτίμησε να μπει κανονικά στην τάξη, γιατί δεν τον έπαιρνε να χάσει ούτε μια ώρα - με το ένα και το άλλο, έχουν ήδη μείνει πίσω στην ύλη. Προχθές μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο και τον ρωτούσα τη γνώμη του για τις απεργίες μέσα στις Πανελλήνιες.
"Αν το κάνουν", μου είπε, "θα είναι αχαρακτήριστοι. Στις εξετάσεις δεν πρόκειται να απεργήσω - όλα έχουν ένα όριο."
Διδάσκει σε Γυμνάσιο.
Πριν μου πει κάποιος ότι κατακερματίζεται ο κοινωνικός ιστός κι ότι μας στρέφουν τον ένα εναντίον του άλλου, ας μου απαντήσει, αν ήταν έτσι οι συνδικαλιστές, ποιος θα στρεφόταν εναντίον τους;


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2010)

Bella said:


> ...δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ του να δώσει ΑΣΕΠ ή να γυρίζει την Ελλάδα κάθε χρόνο δουλεύοντας σε 4 σχολεία καθημερινώς,



Δυστυχώς, αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα της παρανομίας και της αδιαφορίας των προηγούμενων γενιών. Οι επόμενοι πληρώνουν τα σπασμένα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 4, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου, Αμβρόσιε. Γι' αυτό δεν υπερασπίστηκα ποτέ αυτά που θεωρούσα απαράδεκτα. Δεν θα μπορούσα να σέβομαι έναν εργοδότη που με προσέλαβε για να μορφώνω παιδιά, δηλαδή το μέλλον όλων μας, χωρίς να με ελέγξει αν κάνω γι' αυτή τη δουλειά. Το μόνο που μου ζητούσε το δημόσιο για να μου πληρώνει τον μισθό μου ήταν να εμφανίζομαι στη δουλειά μου — χωρίς να σκοτώνομαι κιόλας. Είχα συνάδελφο σε ένα σχολείο που απουσίαζε τουλάχιστον μια φορά τη βδομάδα με διάφορες δικαιολογίες. Είχε φτάσει στο σημείο να μην παίρνει καν η ίδια τηλέφωνο για να δηλώσει την απουσία της, κάποια μέρα τηλεφώνησε ένας άγνωστος και είπε στον διευθυντή, "Σήμερα η Έφη δεν θα έρθει". Το σίγουρο είναι ότι αυτή η συνάδελφος εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται στη θέση της και να μισθοδοτείται από τον Έλληνα φορολογούμενο.

Αν αλλάξουν όλα αυτά, πιστεύω ότι κάθε αντικειμενικός και λογικός άνθρωπος θα χαρεί.


----------



## Ambrose (May 4, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, στα σχολεία δουλεύουν άνθρωποι οι οποίοι δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι εκεί. Τι να λέμε τώρα, όλοι τα έχουμε ζήσει... Τώρα με την οικονομική κρίση, όλοι ελπίζουμε ότι θα μπορέσει με κάποιο τρόπο να εξυγιανθεί το δημόσιο. Δυστυχώς, μαζί με τα ξερά καίγονται και τα χλωρά. BTW, μέσα στα μέτρα που ανακοίνωσε ο πρωθυπουργός ήταν και η μείωση του βασικού μισθού στον ιδιωτικό τομέα...


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2010)

@Bella:
Να σε ρωτήσω γιατί, όπως λες κι εσύ, θα σκάσω.
Πιστεύεις ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί _δεν_ πρέπει να αξιολογούνται;


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Νομίζω πως και οι δύο πλευρές έχουν δίκιο. Πολύ γνωστό μου πρόσωπο μου περιέγραψε μια κατάσταση όπου:

οι κουρτίνες στην τάξη έχουν έναν τόνο βρομιά. Πας ν' ανοίξεις το παράθυρο για να μπει αέρας και πέφτει από πάνω τους βρόμα ετών. Το είπα στον διευθυντή (που είναι πολύ δραστήριος) και μου απάντησε ότι έχει κάνει αίτηση στο υπουργείο να τις δώσει για πλύσιμο εδώ και ενάμιση χρόνο, και καμία απάντηση.

Το ερκοντίσιον δεν δουλεύει γιατί χρειάζεται συντήρηση που δεν έχει γίνει, κι έτσι έχει βγει off.

Επειδή δεν έχουμε προτζέκτορα, κάτσαμε και φτιάξαμε ένα πρόγραμμα ώστε να προβάλλεται αυτό που δείχνουμε στον υπολογιστή του καθενός, κάνοντας αλλαγή παραθύρου. Αλλά ως πότε θα δουλεύουμε έτσι;

Την ώρα του μαθήματος, αντί να διδάσκουμε προσπαθούμε να φτιάξουμε το δίκτυο. Ένα παιδί με ρώτησε: "..., πότε θα κάνουμε μάθημα;"

Στην πρώτη τάξη δημοτικού (ως γνωστόν, δουλεύουν σε εκατό δουλειές από 2 ώρες) αναγκάστηκα να πω ψέματα όταν με ρώτησαν γιατί δεν κάνουμε πληροφορική, ενώ σε άλλο σχολείο κάνουν (ο αληθινός λόγος είναι ότι δεν έχει προσληφθεί αρκετό προσωπικό), και να πω ότι στο άλλο σχολείο ήταν "δώρο"!!

Όλες οι πρίζες των υπολογιστών καταλήγουν σε μία, με τα καλώδια στο πάτωμα. Καμιά ώρα θα γίνει κανένα μπαμ και καήκαμε (εμπαθής και ανώνυμη αυτή η καταγγελία...). Επίσης, ζήτησα από τον διευθυντή να αγοράσουμε ένα αυλάκι για το καλώδιο του ίντερνετ, και έχει κάνει αίτηση εδώ και ένα χρόνο κι ακόμα τίποτα.

Ο διευθυντής έχει μαζέψει τα παλιά άχρηστα (γιατί δεν συντηρήθηκαν ποτέ) κομπιούτερ σε μια σκάλα, που έχει πια γεμίσει, και καμιά ώρα θα κατρακυλήσουν όλα μαζί.

Ο ως άνω δραστήριος διευθυντής καθαρίζει ο ίδιος τις τουαλέτες, και έφερε κι έναν Mac από το σπίτι του.

Αντί να προσλάβουν έναν τεχνικό δικτύου για το σχολείο, θα αγοράσουν (όταν αγοράσουν) νέους υπολογιστές, προς δόξαν των μεταπρατών, υπολογιστές που θα χαλάσουν μιαν ώρα αρχύτερα λόγω έλλειψης συντήρησης. Αλλά ταυτόχρονα ενδέχεται, παρά την κατοχύρωση των πληροφορικών στην εκπαίδευση κόντρα στους μαθηματικούς/φυσικούς κλπ. μετά από πολύχρονους αγώνες, να βάλουν στο δημοτικό τους δασκάλους να διδάσκουν και πληροφορική, μετά από τα γνωστά "επιμορφωτικά σεμινάρια", αποκλείοντας τους πληροφορικούς. Δεν έχει γίνει, αλλά μου βρομάει.

Ο ως άνω διευθυντής και εμείς (όσοι είμαστε καλοί, γιατί άλλοι είναι ανίκανοι --βλ. αξιολόγηση) έχουμε με χίλια ζόρια και προσωπική εργασία εκτός των υποχρεώσεών μας να φέρουμε την κατάσταση σ' ένα βιώσιμο επίπεδο. Αλλά σε λίγο θα γίνουν οι κρίσεις. Εκείνος μπήκε με τη ΝΔ, και δεν ξέρω αν θα τον αφήσουν στη θέση του. Αν φύγει, κι αν κι εμάς δεν μας ξαναπροσλάβουν του χρόνου, αφού είμαστε ωρομίσθιοι, κι αυτά ακόμα που κάναμε θα μείνουν χωρίς συνέχεια. Ποιος ξέρει ποιος καινούργιος θα 'ρθει, κλπ. κλπ. Δεν υπάρχει καμιά αίσθηση συνέχειας, καμιά προοπτική ότι αυτό που κάνεις σήμερα θα το απολαύσεις αύριο.

Αμοιβή: 15 ευρώ την ώρα (χαμηλότερη κι από των σχολείων, γιατί είναι (δημόσια) σχολή τού...), και τους μείωσαν το δώρο Χριστουγέννων. Το επίδομα αλληλεγγύης, δεν πήραν καν την πρώτη δόση, εκείνην που καταβλήθηκε, γιατί δύο μέρες πριν ψηφιστεί ο νόμος το χειμώνα, ενώ ως τότε τη δικαιούνταν, τελικά ο νόμος τους άφησε απέξω. Η δεύτερη δόση, ως γνωστόν καταργήθηκε.

Μέσα λοιπόν σ' αυτή την κατάσταση, δέχεται πρόταση να διδάξει για μια βδομάδα σε ιδιωτικό σεμινάριο με 40 ευρώ την ώρα. Θα λείψει λοιπόν από το ...., λέγοντας "ο/η ... δεν θα έρθει", γιατί αντί για 15 ευρώ, που θα τα πληρωθεί του αγίου Φούφοτου, θα πληρώνεται 40. Όποιος το νομίζει καταδικαστέο, τον λίθον βαλέτω.

Αν υπάρχουν μικροανακρίβειες στα παραπάνω, οφείλονται στο ότι τα γράφω εξ ακοής και δεν κράτησα σημειώσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)

Μια παρατήρηση: Τα κονδύλια για τη συντήρηση των σχολείων ανήκουν στους δήμους, όχι στο υπουργείο. Άρα ο διευθυντής μόνο στην αρμόδια υπηρεσία του δήμου μπορεί να απευθύνθηκε για το πλύσιμο των κουρτινών. Αν ο δήμος είναι μικρός και έχει λίγα σχολεία, π.χ. Κερατέα, δεν αφήνει τα σχολεία να γίνουν χάλια. Αν είναι ο δήμος Αθηναίων με τα εκατοντάδες σχολεία, μπορεί όντως να αδιαφορεί. Στην Αγία Παρασκευή που μένω εγώ βλέπω όλα τα σχολεία σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση. 

Αλλά ειδικά για το θέμα της καθαριότητας, πρέπει να το έχεις και μέσα σου να κατεβάζεις ιδέες. Πας σε μερικές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και το κτίριο είναι καθαρό, πας σε άλλες και είναι σκουπιδότοπος. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ο διευθυντής κάθε σχολείου πρέπει να βρίσκει λύσεις, ακόμα και αν χρειαστεί να επιστρατεύσει το φιλότιμο του συλλόγου γονέων για προσφορά εθελοντικής εργασίας. Αλλιώς η βρωμιά θα θεωρείται δεδομένη και θα περιμένουμε να λυθεί άνωθεν το πρόβλημα. Π.χ., σε ένα σχολείο που υπηρετούσα η καθαριότητα ήταν για κλάματα. Δεν είχα καμιά απαίτηση παραπάνω από τις καθαρίστριες, με τα λεφτά που παίρνουν και με το εργασιακό καθεστώς στο οποίο υπάγονται. Αντί να ψάχνω τον δήμο και τις καθαρίστριες, προκήρυξα μαζί με τον διευθυντή διαγωνισμό εξωραϊσμού των τάξεων. Τα παιδιά μόνα τους έπλυναν κουρτίνες (αφού τις μοιράστηκαν μεταξύ τους και πήρε το καθένα ένα φύλλο κουρτίνας), σφουγγάρισαν, καθάρισαν τα θρανία, έπλυναν τα τζάμια, ακόμα και τους τοίχους. Το σκεπτικό ήταν απλό: Ή κάθεσαι σε μια βρώμικη τάξη και κλαις τη μοίρα σου και τελικά περνάνε και τα τρία χρόνια της φοίτησής σου στο Γυμνάσιο χωρίς ν' αλλάξει τίποτα, ή ανασκουμπώνεσαι και φτιάχνεις εσύ ένα περιβάλλον πιο πολιτισμένο.

Θα ήθελα επιπλέον να κάνω μια διευκρίνιση τι σημαίνει "δουλεύω σε 4 σχολεία, άρα ταλαιπωρούμαι πολύ, λυπηθείτε με". Είναι η λύση που βρίσκουν οι διευθύνσεις εκπαίδευσης για να βολέψουν με κάποιον τρόπο έναν εκπαιδευτικό, που στην πραγματικότητα δεν τον χρειάζονται, άρα δεν μπορούν να του δώσουν πλήρες ωράριο. Αναγκάζονται να του δώσουν λίγες ώρες σε περισσότερα του ενός σχολεία, συνήθως σε δύο. Το τέσσερα ακούγεται λίγο υπερβολικό και πρέπει να είναι μάλλον σπάνιο. Το συνολικό του ωράριο είναι 21 ώρες, μπορεί και λιγότερες μια και είναι δύσκολος ο συνδυασμός των ωρών για να φτάσουν ακριβώς στο 21, ούτε λιγότερες ούτε περισσότερες. 

Θέτω λοιπόν το απλό ερώτημα που μπορεί να βρίσκεται στα χείλη όλων: Αυτή τη στιγμή πόσες χιλιάδες άνθρωποι στην Ελλάδα θα φιλούσαν κατουρημένες ποδιές για να προσληφθούν σε μια εργασία με σταθερό μισθό, με 21 ώρες την εβδομάδα παρουσία στη δουλειά τους, με τον όρο της ταλαιπωρίας της μετακίνησης ανάμεσα σε δύο ή τρεις χώρους εργασίας που βρίσκονται στην ίδια περιοχή; Δεν μιλάω για προσωρινούς και ωρομίσθιους, μιλάω για διορισμένους κανονικά. Προσοχή, δεν λέω ότι δεν είναι ταλαιπωρία, αλλά πριν αρχίσουμε να κλαιγόμαστε για την ταλαιπωρία μας, ας δούμε και την άλλη πλευρά, το να μην είμαστε καθόλου στο δημόσιο.

Σε μια φίλη που, από τη στιγμή που διορίστηκε σε μια επαρχία (όχι νησί) τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο, άρχισε να κλαψουρίζει για τα έξοδα που κάνει για να μένει σε ξενοδοχείο και να πηγαινοέρχεται κάθε Σ/Κ στην Αθήνα, δηλαδή ξοδεύει σχεδόν όλο της τον μισθό, έκανα την εξής απλή ερώτηση: 
"Αν σου έλεγαν ότι θα διοριστείς στο δημόσιο, θα είσαι εξασφαλισμένη για τα επόμενα 40 χρόνια, αλλά τον πρώτο χρόνο θα πρέπει να δουλέψεις δωρεάν, θα δεχόσουν;" 
Μετά από λίγη σκέψη, η απάντηση ήταν "ναι". Ε, τότε, σκάσε και κολύμπα, γιατί υπάρχουν άλλοι άνθρωποι που είναι άνεργοι. Να συμπληρώσω, δε, ότι η φίλη ανήκει σ' αυτή την κατηγορία που λέγαμε πιο πάνω, δηλαδή στην ουσία δεν είχαν να της δώσουν πλήρες ωράριο, με αποτέλεσμα να δουλεύει μόνο 14 ώρες, αλλά φυσικά ο μισθός καταβάλλεται ολόκληρος, αφού δεν είναι δική της υπαιτιότητα το κουτσουρεμένο ωράριο.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Π.χ., σε ένα σχολείο που υπηρετούσα η καθαριότητα ήταν για κλάματα. Δεν είχα καμιά απαίτηση παραπάνω από τις καθαρίστριες, με τα λεφτά που παίρνουν και με το εργατικό καθεστώς στο οποίο υπάγονται. Αντί να ψάχνω τον δήμο και τις καθαρίστριες, προκήρυξα μαζί με τον διευθυντή διαγωνισμό εξωραϊσμού των τάξεων. Τα παιδιά μόνα τους έπλυναν κουρτίνες (αφού τις μοιράστηκαν μεταξύ τους και πήρε το καθένα ένα φύλλο κουρτίνας), σφουγγάρισαν, καθάρισαν τα θρανία, έπλυναν τα τζάμια, ακόμα και τους τοίχους.



Κάτι τέτοια έχω δει κι εγώ να συμβαίνουν, όμως δεν είναι παράλογο να απαιτείται από τα παιδιά να βάφουν τοίχους (που τους είχαν βρομίσει οι "πρωινοί") και να πλένουν κουρτίνες;


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)

Δίκιο έχεις, απλώς τα περισσότερα σχολεία της Ανατολικής Αττικής είναι πλέον πρωινά.


----------



## Costas (May 7, 2010)

Στην Κίνα τα παιδιά πάνε μια ώρα πιο νωρίς και καθαρίζουν το σχολείο. Αλλά εγώ αυτό που βλέπω μέσα από μια τέτοια μαρτυρία, που δεν εξαντλείται στις κουρτίνες, είναι μια τραγική κατάσταση στις υποδομές και στη στελέχωση, που αν δεν βελτιωθεί, η συζήτηση για την αξιολόγηση φαντάζει μονόπλευρη at best, παρόλο που είμαι υπέρ της αξιολόγησης γενικά, όχι μόνο για το σχολείο (και ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει).


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Δίκιο έχεις, απλώς τα περισσότερα σχολεία της Ανατολικής Αττικής είναι πλέον πρωινά.



Το γνωρίζω αυτό, αλλά η καθαριότητα δεν έχει σχέση με το αν τα σχολεία είναι πρωινά ή απογευματινά. Εξαρτάται τι θέλουμε. Θέλουμε να βάζουμε τα παιδιά να κάνουν τέτοιες δουλειές α λα Κινέζικα ή όχι; Προσωπικά, δεν με χάλασε το γεγονός ότι ως μαθητές καθόμασταν και πλέναμε τους τοίχους. Πλάκα είχε! Αλλά δεν μπορεί η καθαριότητα να είναι ζήτημα της κρίσης και της καλής θέλησης του εκάστοτε εκπαιδευτικού και των μαθητών. Αν θέλει μπορεί το υπουργείο να το βάλει στο πρόγραμμα: καθαριότητα. Κι ας καταργήσει κάποια άλλη από τις τόσες άχρηστες ώρες.


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Κάτι τέτοια έχω δει κι εγώ να συμβαίνουν, όμως δεν είναι παράλογο να απαιτείται από τα παιδιά να βάφουν τοίχους (που τους είχαν βρομίσει οι "πρωινοί") και να πλένουν κουρτίνες;



Ίσως να είναι, αλλά έχει σημαντικό παιδευτικό χαρακτήρα. 
Μια σύντομη προσωπική ιστορία:
Πριν λίγα χρόνια, δούλευα σε ένα σχολείο στην Ανατολική Αττική. Ο διευθυντής ήταν καλοσυνάτος αλλά εντελώς ανίκανος στη διοίκηση, και το σχολείο ήταν μπάχαλο. Πέρα από τη γενικότερη έλλειψη πειθαρχίας, τα πατώματα ήταν μέσα στη βρόμα, οι τοίχοι γεμάτοι συνθήματα και "ταγκιές", τα θρανία γραμμένα, οι τουαλέτες ένα μαύρο χάλι, κ.ο.κ. Άντεξα δύο χρόνια στο σχολείο. Τη δεύτερη χρονιά, ανέλαβα υπεύθυνος του πιο απείθαρχου τμήματος του γυμνασίου. Ήταν μια απόλυτα συνειδητή επιλογή (την οποία μάλιστα δεν χρειαζόταν καν να κάνω, καθώς ήμουν ταυτόχρονα και υπεύθυνος προγράμματος, μια δουλειά που εξ ορισμού σε απαλλάσσει από κάθε άλλη εξωδιδακτική απασχόληση), γιατί γνώριζα ήδη τα παιδιά από την προηγούμενη χρονιά και ήθελα να ασχοληθώ επισταμένα μαζί τους. Με το που ξεκίνησε η χρονιά, το πρώτο πράγμα που κάναμε ήταν να καθαρίσουμε την τάξη. Έφερα καθαριστικό και κάναμε τα θρανία λαμπίκο. Και μάλιστα δεν το κάναμε σε ώρα μαθήματος, αλλά σε κενή ώρα, με συμμετοχή ολόκληρου του τμήματος! Επέλεξαν δηλ. όλα τα παιδιά, αντί να παίζουν στο προαύλιο, να καθαρίσουν την τάξη τους. Το επόμενο βήμα ήταν να βάψουμε τους τοίχους. Το ταμείο της τάξης είχε γύρω στα 100 ευρώ από την προηγούμενη χρόνια, έβαλα κι εγώ καμία 30αρία που έλειπαν, και αγοράσαμε χρώματα, αστάρι, πινέλα, βούρτσες κλπ. Κανονίσαμε το βάψιμο να γίνει ένα Σάββατο. Ήρθαν 13 από τα 18 παιδιά του τμήματος, ήρθε και ένας συνάδελφος για βοήθεια, και κάναμε την τάξη καινούργια. 

Τα παιδιά δεν μεταμορφώθηκαν, ούτε το σχολείο. Το σχολείο παρέμεινε βρόμικο, και τα παιδιά παρέμειναν απείθαρχα. Πολλοί συνάδελφοι διαμαρτύρονταν συχνά ότι τους έβγαζαν την πίστη, και η δική μου ζωή μαζί τους δεν ήταν ιδιαίτερα εύκολη. Όμως, οι τοίχοι έμειναν άγραφοι μέχρι το τέλος της χρονιάς, και τα περισσότερα θρανία το ίδιο. Ορισμένα παιδιά έφεραν δυο-τρεις αφίσες για να στολίσουν το πίσω μέρος της αίθουσας, και ένα κορίτσι έφτιαξε ένα κολάζ. Τον Δεκέμβρη έστησαν ένα χριστουγεννιάτικο δέντρο, το μοναδικό σε όλο το σχολείο. Όποτε κάποιος μαθητής έφερνε καμιά τυρόπιτα ή κανένα αναψυκτικό στην αίθουσα, οι συμμαθητές του του έβαζαν τις φωνές. Και στο τέλος της χρονιάς, η ανησυχία των παιδιών ήταν μήπως την επόμενη χρονιά τούς άλλαζαν αίθουσα.

Δεν τα γράφω όλα αυτά για να κάνω τον έξυπνο, αλλά για να πω το εξής απλό: Οι μαθητές αγαπούν και σέβονται περισσότερο την τάξη τους όταν οι ίδιοι συμβάλλουν στη φροντίδα της. Δεν είναι κακό να ζητάμε από τους μαθητές να φροντίζουν την τάξη τους. Αντιθέτως, μπορεί να έχει πολύ θετικά αποτελέσματα. 
Είναι φυσικά δίκαιο να ζητάμε από τον δήμο να φροντίζει το σχολείο. Πέραν όμως από τον δήμο, ευθύνες έχει και ο διευθυντής που βλέπει τον δήμο να μην κάνει τίποτα και δεν αναλαμβάνει ο ίδιος δράση, αλλά και ο εκπαιδευτικός που βλέπει τον διευθυντή να αδιαφορεί και επαναπαύεται, σαν τον Πόντιο Πιλάτο, έχοντας αποδώσει τις ευθύνες αλλού.


----------



## Alexandra (May 7, 2010)

Θυμάμαι ότι κάποιος που είχε επισκεφτεί σχολεία της πάλαι ποτέ Σοβιετικής Ένωσης ήρθε και μας είπε εντυπωσιασμένος ότι τα παιδιά ασχολούνται υποχρεωτικά με την καθαριότητα του σχολείου τους. Δεν ξέρω αν ίσχυε αυτό, αλλά δεν είχα λόγο να πιστέψω ότι ο άνθρωπος είναι μυθομανής.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Όταν είπα παραπάνω ότι "δεν είναι παράλογο να απαιτείται από τα παιδιά να βάφουν τοίχους (που τους είχαν βρομίσει οι "πρωινοί") και να πλένουν κουρτίνες;" εννοούσα ότι είναι παραλόγο η καθαριότητα του σχολείου να εξαρτάται από την καλή θέληση και τον εθελοντισμό καθηγητών και μαθητών. Κατά τα άλλα, θεωρώ ότι θα έκανε πολύ καλό στα Ελληνόπουλα να μάθουν να καθαρίζουν και να σέβονται το σχολείο και τους δημόσιους χώρους που τους έχουν καταβρομίσει με τρισάθλια γκραφίτι (δείτε τι έπαθε η Πλάκα), αρκεί να θεσμοθετηθεί με κάποιο τρόπο.


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2010)

Δυστυχώς, Αμβρόσιε, όχι μόνο η καθαριότητα αλλά και η εκπαίδευση συνολικά βασίζεται πάνω στην καλή θέληση και τον εθελοντισμό καθηγητών και μαθητών.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Ναι, αλλά αυτό για μένα είναι παράλογο. Όλα αφημένα στην τύχη τους. Αλήθεια, τώρα με την κρίση, θα εφαρμόσουν εκείνο το ωραίο σύστημα όπου στο τέλος της χρονιάς τα παιδιά θα παραδίδουν τα σχολικά τους βιβλία για τους μαθητές της επόμενης τάξης, αντί να τα καίνε και να τα μουτζουρώνουν;


----------



## Elsa (May 7, 2010)

Στο δημοτικό των παιδιών μου, στην καθαριότητα "τσοντάριζε" ο σύλλογος γονέων που πλήρωνε (πληρώναμε) μια επιπλέον καθαρίστρια να έρχεται 2 ώρες μέσα στο σχολικό ωράριο (η κανονική, που πλήρωνε ο δήμος, ερχόταν μετά το ωράριο). Και τις κουρτίνες, μια φορά στα δύο χρόνια, πάλι ο σύλλογος, φρόντιζε να τις δώσει σε καθαριστήριο για πλύσιμο.


----------



## panadeli (May 7, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτό για μένα είναι παράλογο. Όλα αφημένα στην τύχη τους.



Γενικότερα θα συμφωνήσω, αλλά όχι στο θέμα της καθαριότητας. Την ευθύνη για την καθαριότητα των σχολείων την έχουν οι δήμοι, και δικαίως, γιατί είναι ένα ζήτημα που αντιμετωπίζεται σε τοπικό επίπεδο. Είναι κάτι απόλυτα λογικό. Στο κάτω κάτω, για τέτοια θέματα υπάρχει η τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση. Το παράλογο θα ήταν η κεντρική υπηρεσία του υπουργείου να ασχολιόταν με την καθαριότητα κάθε σχολείου σε κάθε πόλη και χωριό της Ελλάδας. Τώρα, αν ο δήμαρχος, για τον α ή τον β λόγο, δεν στέλνει καθαρίστριες ή δεν βάζει χρήματα για αλλαγή κουρτινών ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι άλλο, τότε τι γίνεται; Δεν οφείλει να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα στο ακόμα πιο άμεσο επίπεδο, δηλ. από τον διευθυντή, τους καθηγητές, τον σύλλογο γονέων και τους ίδιους τους μαθητές; Ή μας αρκεί να καταγγέλλουμε τον δήμαρχο, την ώρα που τα παιδιά μας κάνουν μάθημα μέσα στη βρόμα;

Ως προς το γενικότερο επιχείρημά σου, στην εκπαίδευση υπάρχουν πολλά παράλογα. Δεν λέει κανείς το αντίθετο. Θα πρόσθετα ότι, πέρα από παράλογα, τα περισσότερα είναι και άκρως εξοργιστικά. Και δικαίως ο οποιοσδήποτε βλέπει την κατάσταση απ' έξω εξεγείρεται.
Όταν όμως εργάζεσαι στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης, δεν ωφελεί απλά να καταγγέλλεις το παράλογο. Πρέπει να κάνεις και κάτι γι' αυτό. Αν, φυσικά, αγαπάς τη δουλειά σου.

Τα πράγματα είναι όντως αφημένα στην τύχη τους και θα εξακολουθήσουν να είναι έτσι όσο κανείς δεν αξιολογείται ποτέ και για τίποτα. Εγώ είμαι φανατικά υπέρ της αξιολόγησης, όσο κι αν φοβάμαι ότι, στη χώρα όπου ζούμε, ο θεσμός της αξιολόγησης είναι πολύ πιθανό να εκφυλιστεί σε μια κενή περιεχομένου άσκηση γραφειοκρατίας.


----------



## Ambrose (May 7, 2010)

Δεν έχει σημασία αν η αρμοδιότητα είναι του δήμου ή όχι. Αυτό που μετράει είναι η αδιαφορία. Όπως και να έχει όμως και περνώντας σε άλλο θέμα, φυσικά και συμφωνώ με την αξιολόγηση, αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα επιφέρει ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα. Ποιος επιθεωρητής θα στείλει ακατάλληλο εκπαιδευτικό σπίτι του; Γι' αυτό λέω ότι μόνο με την ιδιωτικοποίηση (και κυρίως λόγω ανταγωνιστικότητας και των κινήτρων που αυτή δίνει) θα διορθωθεί η εκπαίδευση. Ούτως ή άλλως, και τώρα ιδιωτική είναι έτσι όπως είναι.


----------



## panadeli (May 25, 2010)

Η είδηση είναι λίγο μπαγιάτικη, αλλά έλειψα λίγες μέρες.

Καθηγητές εμπόδισαν μαθητές να δώσουν Πανελλαδικές

Δεν τη σχολιάζω για να μην μου ανέβει η πίεση.


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον έχει το τμήμα της εφαρμογής ολοκληρωμένης πολιτικής για την ελληνική γλώσσα, που ανακοίνωσε η υπουργός. Το υπουργείο ξεκινάει μια μεγάλη προσπάθεια για την προώθηση, την υποστήριξη και την προβολή της ελληνικής γλώσσας στην Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό.
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&ct=1&artId=4576713

Μέχρι να μάθουμε λεπτομέρειες, θα κρατάω ένα μικρό τοσοδούλι καλαθάκι.


----------



## SBE (May 28, 2010)

Ταυτόχρονα, ανακοινώθηκε πριν λίγες μέρες ότι το υπουργείο παιδείας περιορίζει τη στήριξή του στα σχολεία του εξωτερικού. Το παρουσίασαν σαν μέτρο που θα βάλει φρένο στην κατάχρηση των αποσπάσεων και θα γίνουν οικονομίες, όμως γονείς μαθητών στο Λονδίνο και το Παρίσι πιστεύουν ότι θα είναι το τέλος της ελληνόφωνης εκπαίδευσης. Ήδη μου έχουν έρθει δύο συλλογές υπογραφών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

Πετρουλάκης, στη σημερινή Καθημερινή


----------



## SBE (May 30, 2010)

Νεότερα στο ζήτημα των σχολείων του εξωτερικού, όπως μου τα είπε γονιός:
α. Δεν θα ανανεωθούν οι συμβάσεις που είναι άνω τριετίας
β. θα συγχωνευτούν τάξεις ώστε να μην είναι λιγότερα από δέκα παιδιά ανά δάσκαλο
γ. θα καλυφτούν οι κενές θέσεις με ωρομίσθιους Έλληνες μεταπτυχιακούς φοιτητές του εξωτερικού. 

Για το β δεν διαφωνώ, για το α, δεν ξέρω γιατί να κρατήσουν τους πιο πρόσφατα τοποθετημένους στη θέση κι όχι τους παλιότερους που ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται, για το γ, δε νομίζω ότι αξίζει να το σχολιάσει κανείς. Προχειροδουλειές.


----------



## Costas (Jun 14, 2010)

Το πιλοτικό πρόγραμμα αυτοαξιολόγησης σχολικών μονάδων και το "διάταγμα" της ΟΛΜΕ
του Γιάννη Αντωνίου, Διευθυντή του 2ου Πειραματικού Γυμνασίου Αθηνών


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2010)

Από το «Βηματοδότη», στο σημερινό Βήμα:

Η κυρία Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου κλιμακώνει τις προσπάθειες για να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι (καλά) ελληνικά. Μου λένε ότι η υπουργός Παιδείας θα πρωτοστατήσει σε κλειστή Συνάντηση Εργασίας για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα και τη Γλωσσική Αγωγή (την οποία οργανώνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη μεταξύ 28 και 30 Ιουνίου το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας). Στη συνάντηση θα συμμετάσχουν 65 έλληνες και ξένοι πανεπιστημιακοί και ειδικοί. Μαθαίνω μάλιστα ότι στην «κλειστή συνάντηση» δεν θα εξεταστεί μόνο το ενδεχόμενο ίδρυσης Εθνικού Συμβουλίου για τη Γλώσσα, αλλά παράλληλα θα οργανωθεί τελετή εξορκισμού των... Greeklish διότι η υπουργός δεν θέλει να αποδεχθεί τα Greeklish ως... φυσική εξέλιξη της ελληνικής γλώσσας. Η απορία όμως είναι άλλη: Γιατί η συνάντηση είναι «κλειστή»; Προφανώς γιατί η ελληνική γλώσσα βρίσκεται σε χειρότερη κατάσταση από την ελληνική οικονομία.​
_Προφανώς;_ *Προφανώς;;* Δηλαδή, πώς «Προφανώς»;;;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 24, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> _Προφανώς;_ *Προφανώς;;* Δηλαδή, πώς «Προφανώς»;;;


Μάλλον η υπουργός έχει πέσει θύμα παλιών ή και καινούργιων Λερναίων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 24, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Μάλλον η υπουργός έχει πέσει θύμα παλιών ή και καινούργιων Λερναίων.


Μπα, το «προφανώς» είναι μάλλον σχόλιο του Βήματος/Βηματοδότη...


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Προφανώς, αν δεν υπάρχει δράκος (Greeklish, λεξιπενία, κ.α.), η damsel δεν είναι in distress η δεσποσύνη δεν κινδυνεύει, οπότε τι χρείαν έχομε σωτήρων;
Ενώ με δράκο, ιδού πεδίον δόξης λαμπρόν για κάθε είδους Αη Γιώργηδες...


----------



## panadeli (Jun 26, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάνε τα γκρίκλις με την πιθανολογούμενη ίδρυση Εθνικού Συμβουλίου για τη Γλώσσα. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνει το Συμβούλιο για τα γκρίκλις; Θα τα ...καταργήσει;


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2010)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ πάλι δεν καταλαβαίνω που κολλάνε τα γκρίκλις με την πιθανολογούμενη ίδρυση Εθνικού Συμβουλίου για τη Γλώσσα. Δηλαδή τι θα κάνει το Συμβούλιο για τα γκρίκλις; Θα τα ...καταργήσει;


0a diwkovtai poivika osoi ta xrnsimopoiouv


----------



## nickel (Jun 27, 2010)

SBE said:


> 0a diwkovtai poivika osoi ta xrnsimopoiouv



Poinika! Asteievesai, profanos. Tha plironoun trantahto prostimo. Exoume kai mia oikonomia na frontisoume.


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2010)

To prostimo 0a upologizetai ava le3n upo0etw;

Ή ίσως ανά γράμμα, για να μαθαίνουν οι αλήτες οι γκρικλιστές...


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 27, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με το ιστολόγιο Ροΐδη Εμμονές, θα αναγράφεται το θρήσκευμα στα σχολικά απολυτήρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Από το «Βηματοδότη», στο σημερινό Βήμα:
> 
> Η κυρία Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου κλιμακώνει τις προσπάθειες για να μαθαίνουν οι νέοι (καλά) ελληνικά. Μου λένε ότι η υπουργός Παιδείας θα πρωτοστατήσει σε κλειστή Συνάντηση Εργασίας για την Ελληνική Γλώσσα και τη Γλωσσική Αγωγή (την οποία οργανώνει στη Θεσσαλονίκη μεταξύ 28 και 30 Ιουνίου το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας).[...]​



Ελληνικά στον 21ο αιώνα
*του Αλέξη Καλοκαιρινού *
(από τα Νέα, σήμερα)

Υπάρχουν, ακόµα, πράγµατα για να ασχολείται κανείς πέρα από την οικονοµική κρίση. Επίσης, υπάρχουν ζητήµατα σε κατάσταση κρίσης πέρα από την οικονοµία. Η ελληνική γλώσσα είναι ζήτηµα µελέτης για τους επιστήµονες, αλλά δεν διέρχεται καµιά κρίση.

Είναι πολύ καλά, ευχαριστώ. Υπάρχουν, όµως, θέµατα παιδείας συναρτηµένα µε τη γλώσσα που χρειάζονται περισσότερη προσπάθεια.

Τέτοια ζητήµατα, «γλωσσικής αγωγής», συζήτησαν εντατικά οι επιστήµονες, φιλόλογοι και γλωσσολόγοι, στην τριήµερη συνάντηση εργασίας που οργάνωσε το Κέντρο Ελληνικής Γλώσσας (ΚΕΓ) την περασµένη εβδοµάδα στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Το υπουργείο Παιδείας ενδιαφέρεται. Είναι µια καλή αρχή για να απαλλαγούµε από µια σειρά ιδεοληψιών για τη γλώσσα, να αποφορτίσουµε ορισµένα ζητήµατα από άχρηστα ιδεολογικά βάρη, να ξεκαθαρίσουµε τους στόχους µας και να εστιάσουµε στα ουσιώδη. Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι περισσότεροι άνθρωποι ζουν µε παρεξηγήσεις σχετικά µε τη γλώσσα, µερικές από τις οποίες θα αρκούσε να κοιτάξουν απροκατάληπτα γύρω τους και µέσα τους για να τις λύσουν. Τα παιδιά δεν µαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα τους στο σχολείο, γιατί έχουν ήδη κατακτήσει τις δοµές της µέσα από το (οικογενειακό) περιβάλλον στο οποίο µεγαλώνουν πριν πάνε εκεί, αναπτύσσοντας µια φυσική τους, χαρακτηριστικά ανθρώπινη ικανότητα. Στο σχολείο διδάσκονται τη γραφή και (θα έπρεπε να) µαθαίνουν να εκφράζονται µε τον κατάλληλο τρόπο σε διαφοροποιηµένα περιβάλλοντα γλωσσικής χρήσης που θα συναντήσουν στην ενήλικη ζωή τους. Σε ό,τι αφορά τη γλωσσική αγωγή, αποστολή του σχολείου είναι να βγάζει εγγράµµατους ανθρώπους, ικανούς να επικοινωνούν µέσα στα ποικίλα (συχνά, πολύγλωσσα) περιβάλλοντα της σύγχρονης ζωής. Εδώ οι προκλήσεις είναι µεγάλες και ο γραµµατισµός µεταλλάσσεται ραγδαία καθώς νέα τεχνολογικά µέσα, όπως το Διαδίκτυο και η κινητή τηλεφωνία, αναπτύσσονται και διαδίδονται.

Οπως διαπιστώθηκε στη συνάντηση του ΚΕΓ, οι ελληνικές εφαρµογές των διεθνών προτύπων κωδικοποίησης υστερούν σε αποτελεσµατικότητα και σε συµβατότητα µεταξύ τους. Η χρήση της ελληνικής γραφής στα νέα µέσα θα υπηρετηθεί αποτελεσµατικότερα µε τεχνολογικές υποδοµές πιο φιλικές προς τους χρήστες τους. Επίσης, αν το σχολείο πρόκειται να εκπληρώσει ξανά την αποστολή του ως περιβάλλον µάθησης, η εισαγωγή των µαθητών στον «ψηφιακό γραµµατισµό» πρέπει να γίνεται από πολύ νωρίς, δηλαδή από το δηµοτικό. Στο τραπέζι του ΚΕΓ έπεσε η ιδέα στο «νέο σχολείο» να επιδιωχθεί η δηµιουργία µαθητικών ιστολογίων από κάθε σχολική τάξη. Ο στόχος είναι να οπλιστούν τα παιδιά µε γνώσεις και δεξιότητες ώστε να γίνουν «κριτικοί χρήστες» του Διαδικτύου.

Οµως, το ελληνικό σχολείο έχει να διδάξει παιδιά µε όλο και περισσότερες διαφορετικές «πρώτες» (δηλαδή, µητρικές) γλώσσες. Παιδιά µε µεταναστευτικό υπόβαθρο κατακτούν την ελληνική ως δεύτερη γλώσσα. Οπως επισηµάνθηκε από τη σχετική οµάδα εργασίας του ΚΕΓ, πέρα από τα «ενισχυτικά» εργαλεία, η διδασκαλία της µητρικής γλώσσας των παιδιών αυτών στο σχολείο θα συµβάλει και στην ελληνοµάθειά τους. Τα δίγλωσσα µεταναστόπουλα θα ενταχθούν πιο λειτουργικά ως πολίτες στην ελληνική κοινωνία αν δεν κουβαλούν το στίγµα της υποτίµησης της πρώτης γλώσσας τους. Μια άλλη διαδεδοµένη παρεξήγηση αφορά την αξία της διδασκαλίας των αρχαίων ελληνικών. Αντίθετα µε την τρέχουσα αντίληψη, ούτε η αρχαία ούτε η νέα ελληνική είναι εκφραστικά πλουσιότερες από τις άλλες γλώσσες. Κατά βάση, όλες οι γλώσσες έχουν τις ίδιες εκφραστικές δυνατότητες.

Αν σε διαφορετικές εποχές παρήχθησαν από διαφορετικές κοινωνίες σηµαντικά κείµενα, αυτό οφείλεται σε ιστορικές συνθήκες και όχι σε κάποια ιδιαίτερη εγγενή δύναµη των γλωσσών. Δηλαδή, πρέπει να διακρίνουµε ανάµεσα σε γλώσσα (ως δυνατότητα και σύστηµα) και γραµµατεία ή ευρύτερα γλωσσική παραγωγή, που είναι αποτέλεσµα της γλωσσικής χρήσης. Η γνώση της αρχαίας ελληνικής γραµµατείας, από το πρωτότυπο ή από µετάφραση, µας εµπλουτίζει πνευµατικά. Αλλά η γνώση των αρχαίων ελληνικών δεν βελτιώνει τη γλωσσική ικανότητα των οµιλητών της νέας ελληνικής. Το ζήτηµα δεν είναι να βγάλουµε τα αρχαία από το σχολείο, αλλά να ξέρουµε γιατί τα διδάσκουµε. Στο σωστό πλαίσιο, θα τα διδάξουµε καλύτερα. Εκτός από τα ζητήµατα της γλωσσικής αγωγής στην Ελλάδα, στη συνάντηση του ΚΕΓ συζητήθηκε διεξοδικά η διδασκαλία της ελληνικής τόσο στις οµογενειακές κοινότητες όσο και στις «πανεπιστηµιακές εστίες ελληνοµάθειας» ανά τον κόσµο. Μια συνεκτική γλωσσική πολιτική, που σήµερα λείπει, θα βοηθήσει στη διατήρηση και στη διάδοση της ελληνικής γλώσσας και την προβολή του ελληνικού πολιτισµού στο εξωτερικό. Κοινά πρότυπα πιστοποίησης της γλωσσοµάθειας, µεγαλύτερη αξιοποίηση των οµογενειακών δυνάµεων, δικτύωση µεταξύ των ερευνητικών κοινοτήτων, ανάπτυξη βάσεων δεδοµένων και µεθόδων διδασκαλίας µε τη χρήση των νέων τεχνολογιών απαιτούν έναν συνολικό σχεδιασµό. Το υπουργείο δείχνει να ενδιαφέρεται και να ακούει. Μακάρι το ενδιαφέρον του να αποδειχθεί έµπρακτο και διαρκές.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 5, 2010)

Ενδιαφέρον άρθρο, και πιστεύω ενδιαφέρουσα θα ήταν και η συνάντηση που συζητήθηκαν αυτά. Μερικά σχόλια:
α. Επιτέλους, βλέπω να λένε την αλήθεια, ότι τη γλώσσα τη μαθαίνεις στο σπίτι κι όχι στο σχολείο. Εγώ ποτέ δεν διάβασα γραμματική, ποτέ δεν κάθισε κανένας στο σπίτι να μου μάθει κλίσεις και χρόνους. Τα ήξερα από τη χρήση της γλώσσας, όπως όλοι οι φυσικοί ομιλητές. 
β. Επειδή λένε για τους αλλοδαπούς μαθητές στο ελληνικό σχολείο, τελικά η απορία μου είναι αν είναι γενικευμένο το πρόβλημα (όλα τα σχολεία έχουν μεγάλο αριθμό μαθητών που δεν μιλάνε ελληνικά) ή αν είναι περιορισμένο σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές και σχολεία, και φυσικά για τι ποσοστό μιλάμε. Όλα αυτά επηρεάζουν την εφαρμογή των σχετικών σχεδίων, γιάυτο τα αναφέρω. 
γ. Τα μαθητικά ιστολόγια κλπκλπ, εμένα μου ακούγονται περισσότερο σαν προσπάθεια να δείξει το υπουργείο, το σχολείο, η τοπική εκπαιδευτική υπηρεσία, ότι κάνει ΚΑΤΙ. Δηλαδή περισσότερα γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο για λόγους βιτρίνας παρά για λόγους ουσιαστικής μάθησης. Αυτό το λέω συγκρίνοντας και την περίπτωση του εκπαιδευτικού ιδρύματος στο οποίο εργάζομαι, που μας βομβαρδίζει κάθε τρεις και λίγο με ενημέρωση για τη χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών, με πιο πρόσφατο ένα φυλλάδιο με τίτλο "διδασκαλία μεσω Τουίτερ", που είχε την ίδια τύχη του "διδασκαλία με SMS". Πολυέξοδες μέθοδοι, που όμως μόλις βγάλεις την υποχρέωση συμμετοχής, παύουν να συμμετέχουν οι εκπαιδευόμενοι- οι οποιοι δεν είναι κομπιουτεροαναλφάβητοι, το αντίθετο, απλά δεν θεωρούν μέρος του social netwroking το χώρο εκπαίδευσης (και δεν έχουν άδικο). 

Αυτά!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Από άρθρο του Ταχυδρόμου, με τίτλο *"Οι παλιοί συμβουλεύουν. Τέσσερις μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές θυμούνται τις προπτυχιακές εξεταστικές περιόδους και προσφέρουν την εμπειρία τους στους νεότερους".*

Εγώ να ευχηθώ στα παιδιά με το καλό και το διδακτορικό, με τις ίδιες πάντα μεθόδους, που τις έχουν τελειοποιήσει τόσα χρόνια στο κουρμπέτι. Γλείψιμο προς τους καθηγητές, στενή επαφή με τις κομματικές παρατάξεις, για να προετοιμάζεσαι για τα αυριανά ρουσφέτια και τους διορισμούς, γλείψιμο προς τους αριστούχους, για να αποκτάς σημειώσεις χωρίς να πατάς στα μαθήματα, και οι απαραίτητες οδηγίες για τα σωστά σκονάκια. Εύγε, παιδιά! Θα σας καμαρώνουν κι οι γονείς σας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2010)

Μάλλον για πολύ ηλίθιους περνάνε τους καθηγητές τους οι τύποι. Ή μπορεί να είναι όντως ηλίθιοι, τι να πω. 
Αυτό που διακρίνω όμως σε όλες τις απαντήσεις είναι το πόσο ατομικιστικά αντιμετωπίζουν την κοινωνική ζωή του πανεπιστημίου όλοι τους. Κανένας δεν αναφέρεται σε φιλίες με συμφοιτητές, όλοι αναφέρονται σε γλειψίματα, "καλές σχέσεις" (δηλαδή τυπικές σχέσεις) και ψεύτικες υποσχέσεις ότι θα δώσεις την ψήφο σου για να εξυπηρετηθείς. 
Προφανώς δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι στο πανεπιστήμιο κάνεις τις μελλοντικές επαγγελματικές και κοινωνικές γνωριμίες σου κι όσο πιο στενή και αληθινή η φιλία, τόσο μεγαλύτερο το θάρρος που θα έχεις στο μέλλον.


----------



## Costas (Aug 19, 2010)

Εκπαιδευτικοί και κρίση
Ευθύμης Δημόπουλος, 18/08/2010

Με αφορμή τη συζήτηση που διεξάγεται γύρω από την ανακοίνωση του Τομέα Παιδείας της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς (ΔΑ), σχετικά με την κάλυψη των λειτουργικών κενών στα σχολεία ενόψει της νέας εκπαιδευτικής χρονιάς, θα ήθελα να διατυπώσω ορισμένες σκέψεις.

Η ανακοίνωση απευθύνεται πρωτίστως στο υπουργείο Παιδείας και το καλεί να τηρήσει τις δεσμεύσεις εξορθολογισμού στην κατανομή του εκπαιδευτικού δυναμικού που έχει αναλάβει για τη νέα εκπαιδευτική χρονιά, στο πλαίσιο της κρίσης και της έκτακτης κατάστασης που επικρατεί στη χώρα μας, και να μη διολισθήσει ως συνήθως (βλέπε επί παραδείγματι την κατάργηση του ορίου του 10 στις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις) υπό το βάρος συντεχνιακών και ψηφοθηρικών πιέσεων σε λαϊκίστικες πρακτικές που ανακυκλώνουν τα δομικά προβλήματα της εκπαίδευσης.

Η ανακοίνωση απευθύνεται και στους εκπαιδευτικούς, δασκάλους και καθηγητές, ζητώντας τους να αναλάβουν θαρραλέα αφενός τις υποχρεώσεις και τις ευθύνες που τους αναλογούν και αφετέρου να μην υποκύψουν στο στείρο καταγγελτισμό μιας συνδικαλιστικής νοοτροπίας (κυβερνητικής ή αντιπολιτευτικής) που ποντάρει σε μια προβληματική έναρξη της σχολικής χρονιάς, για να καρπωθεί συντεχνιακά και μικροκομματικά οφέλη.

Πιθανόν να ξενίζει, αν δεν σοκάρει, τα μεταπολιτευτικά πολιτικά και συνδικαλιστικά ήθη, το γεγονός πως ο νεοσύστατος αριστερός πολιτικός φορέας υπογραμμίζει την ανάγκη ανάληψης ευθυνών και από τους εργαζόμενους – εκπαιδευτικούς. Θεωρώ πως έχει φτάσει ο καιρός να το κάνουμε. Να μην αρνηθούμε τις ευθύνες που μας αναλογούν, να τοποθετηθούμε αυτοκριτικά στις πρακτικές του παρελθόντος και να αγωνιστούμε, για να υπερβούμε δημιουργικά την κρίση. Αυτό πιστεύω πως πρέπει να είναι το πολιτικό και κοινωνικό μήνυμα της Δημοκρατικής Αριστεράς και αυτό οφείλει να διαδώσει στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης. Εξηγώ το γιατί.

Πρώτον, είναι γνωστό σε όλους μας, το ζούμε καθημερινά και περιττεύει κάποια ιδιαίτερη τεκμηρίωση, πως η κρίση στην Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο οικονομική. Αυτή είναι η κορυφή του παγόβουνου. Η κρίση είναι κυρίως κοινωνική και πολιτική. Είναι η κρίση της μεταπολιτευτικής λαϊκίστικης δικομματικής και αριστερής πολιτικής κουλτούρας που είτε αναζητούσε ψήφους, βολεύοντας ημετέρους και ικανοποιώντας στενά συντεχνιακά αιτήματα δεκάδων μικροομάδων είτε πίσω από όλα έβλεπε και βλέπει τις δόλιες προθέσεις και την αβελτηρία του κράτους, φτάνοντας έτσι στο σημείο να απαλλάξει τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους, τους συνδικαλιστές, τα κόμματα, τις συντεχνίες και τις τοπικές κοινωνίες από κάθε αίσθηση ευθύνης και δημόσιου καθήκοντος που πρέπει πάνω απ’ όλα να χαρακτηρίζουν τον πολίτη και ειδικά το δημόσιο λειτουργό.

Κάποτε, μια τηλεοπτική περσόνα, ανέξοδα φυσικά, διακήρυσσε την αποενοχοποίηση, το περιβόητο «απενοχοποιηθείτε». Τελικά, το καταφέραμε. Απενοχοποιηθήκαμε και οδηγηθήκαμε στην οικονομική και κοινωνική χρεωκοπία. Όλοι μας (πολιτικοί, δημοτικοί άρχοντες, γιατροί, δικαστικοί, αστυνομικοί, εφοριακοί, εκπαιδευτικοί κ.τ.λ.) συντελέσαμε στη δημιουργία μιας κατακερματισμένης κοινωνίας όπου όλοι είναι εναντίον όλων και το μόνο δίκιο που αναγνωρίζεται είναι «το δίκιο του εργαζόμενου», δηλαδή της κάθε επαγγελματικής φατρίας.

Τον ξέρω τον αντίλογο. Πως υπάρχουν δημόσιοι λειτουργοί που εργάζονται ευσυνείδητα, που αγωνίζονται και αγωνιούν να προσφέρουν, που μελετούν και εκπαιδεύονται για να βελτιωθούν κ.τ.λ. Απαντώ. Ναι, υπάρχουν. Αναμφίβολα υπάρχουν και αυτές είναι οι δυνάμεις που θέλουν να αξιοποιήσουν δημιουργικά τη συνθήκη της κρίσης. Ωστόσο, το κυρίαρχο επαγγελματικό ήθος, το οποίο χρόνια καλλιεργεί και προάγει ο κομματικός συνδικαλισμός, είναι το μικροσυμφέρον και το βόλεμα της συντεχνίας. Αυτό δυστυχώς δίνει ακόμη τον τόνο στη λειτουργία των δημόσιων υπηρεσιών στη χώρα μας.

Δεύτερον, για να έρθω στην καθ’ ημάς εκπαίδευση. Οι επίσημες συνδικαλιστικές εκπροσωπήσεις ΔΟΕ–ΟΛΜΕ των εκπαιδευτικών έχουν τεράστια ευθύνη για την προαγωγή ενός ανάλογου επαγγελματικού ήθους στον εκπαιδευτικό χώρο. Με βάση την πάγια ερμηνεία τους το κράτος έχει την πλήρη και μοναδική ευθύνη για την κατάσταση στην εκπαίδευση. Εμείς οι εκπαιδευτικοί ως επιστημονική κοινότητα, ως δημόσιοι λειτουργοί και ως επαγγελματικός κλάδος είμαστε άμοιροι ευθυνών. Το μόνο που έχουμε να κάνουμε είναι να διεκδικούμε την αύξηση των ποσοτικών μεγεθών (αύξηση των δαπανών του κρατικού προϋπολογισμού για την παιδεία, μαζικοί διορισμοί εκπαιδευτικών για την κάλυψη των κενών, αύξηση των μισθών των δημοσίων υπαλλήλων) που θα αλλάξουν τα δεδομένα των σχολείων μας. Σήμερα, το ερμηνευτικό τους σχήμα όχι μόνο είναι απολύτως ιδεοληπτικό αλλά δείχνει και τραγικά παρωχημένο, ανίκανο να ερμηνεύσει και να επιλύσει τα σημερινά εκπαιδευτικά αδιέξοδα στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης.

Πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως αυτή η συνδικαλιστική πρακτική μπορεί μεν να καθησύχαζε επί 30 χρόνια την αριστερή διεκδικητική συνείδηση και τον εκάστοτε αντιπολιτευτικό καταγγελτισμό αλλά είναι απολύτως συνυπεύθυνη για τα αδιέξοδα του δημόσιου σχολείου, γιατί σε αγαστή συνεργασία με την ψηφοθηρική και λαϊκίστικη πολιτική των εκάστοτε ηγεσιών του Υπουργείου Παιδείας:

• νομιμοποίησαν το ρουσφέτι και την αναξιοκρατία ως καθολική και διακομματική πρακτική. Οι αποσπάσεις χιλιάδων εκπαιδευτικών σε δραστηριότητες άσχετες με την εκπαίδευση και τα συνδικαλιστικά προνόμια είναι μόνο μια πτυχή αυτής της πρακτικής

• εμπόδισαν την παραγωγή ενός σοβαρού στελεχικού δυναμικού, επιλεγμένου με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια, αφού συμμετείχαν ενεργά στην αναρρίχηση σε θέσεις διευθυντών και σχολικών συμβούλων ενός μεγάλου αριθμού προσώπων απολύτως ανεπαρκών, που με μοναδικά εφόδια την επετηρίδα, τις κομματικές φιλίες, τις αστείες δημοσιεύσεις σε απίθανα έντυπα και τη μανιακή συλλογή μορίων και κωμικών τίτλων (που πιστοποιούν από γνώσεις πληροφορικής μέχρι απίθανες παιδαγωγικές εξειδικεύσεις) διοικούν σήμερα τα σχολεία μας, φοβισμένοι και άβουλοι απέναντι στους γονείς, τους μαθητές, τους συνδικαλιστές και το υπουργείο Παιδείας

• πολέμησαν και συνεχίζουν να πολεμούν, λόγω και έργω, ακόμη και αυτές τις άτολμες μεταρρυθμιστικές πρωτοβουλίες των υπουργείων παιδείας που επέβαλε η αδήριτη λογική του εκσυγχρονισμού, και υπερασπίστηκαν λυσσασμένα τα «κεκτημένα». Ποιος δεν θυμάται πως οι πρώτοι διαγωνισμοί του ΑΣΕΠ για τους εκπαιδευτικούς έγιναν εν μέσω ύβρεων και άσκησης ακραίας σωματικής βίας απέναντι σε υποψήφιους καθηγητές και δασκάλους που προσέρχονταν να διαγωνιστούν; Αλήθεια, που βρίσκονται σήμερα οι πρωταγωνιστές αυτών των επεισοδίων; Έχουν αποκτήσει κάποιες θέσεις στη συνδικαλιστική ιεραρχία; Ποιος ξεχνά τη συνολική απόρριψη των νέων διδακτικών βιβλίων στην πρωτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση και τις εθνικιστικές κορώνες απέναντι στο βιβλίο Ιστορίας της ΣΤ’ Δημοτικού της Ρεπούση; Ποιος δεν γνωρίζει πως οι εργατοπατέρες της ΔΟΕ–ΟΛΜΕ συνεχίζουν να αρνούνται εξ ορισμού κάθε απόπειρα αξιολόγησης και αυτοαξιολόγησης των σχολικών μονάδων λες και είμαστε επιστημονικά και παιδαγωγικά ανίκανοι και πρέπει να κρύβουμε τη δουλειά μας από το δημόσιο έλεγχο με μπούργκα. Η άρνηση αξιολόγησης μας εκθέτει ανεπανόρθωτα στη συνείδηση γονιών και μαθητών και μας κατατάσσει στην ίδια ηθική μοίρα με τους πολιτευτές που αρνούνται το άνοιγμα των λογαριασμών τους για διερεύνηση δημόσιων σκανδάλων και τους μητροπολίτες που αντιτίθενται στον έλεγχο των περιουσιακών στοιχείων της εκκλησίας

• ευτέλισαν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας, κηρύσσοντας απεργίες «κολλητά» με Σαββατοκύριακα και αργίες, για να «ξεκουραστούμε» και συντάχτηκαν με τις προσχηματικές απεργίες της ΑΔΕΔΥ που στήριζαν και στηρίζουν τα κεκτημένα ενός διεφθαρμένου κομματικού κράτους

• προπαγάνδισαν συστηματικά και συμπαραστάθηκαν πάντα στις καθιερωμένες ετήσιες καταλήψεις, που αφήνουν στο πέρασμά τους ρημαγμένα δεκάδες σχολεία σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα, διακρίνοντας δήθεν σε αυτές τις αθλιότητες το «αυθόρμητα εξεγερμένο πνεύμα της νεολαίας μας»

• και κάτι τελευταίο, αλλά κατά τη γνώμη μου σημαντικότερο όλων. Η κυβερνητική πολιτική στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης σε συνδυασμό με τη συνδικαλιστική πρακτική εγκατέστησαν στην εσωτερική ζωή και συνείδηση της σχολικής κοινότητας μια νοσηρή νοοτροπία η οποία:

- αποστεγνώνει το δάσκαλο από κάθε επιστημονική διάσταση του έργου και του ρόλου του,

- χλευάζει ως ελιτίστικη κάθε εκπαιδευτική πρωτοβουλία που αναστατώνει το δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό ραχάτι,

- παρεμποδίζει την αυτόνομη, συλλογική και εθελοντική, δράση του συλλόγου διδασκόντων για την αντιμετώπιση των προβλημάτων του σχολείου, μεταφέροντας πάντα τα προβλήματα σε κάποιους διοικητικά και υπηρεσιακά ανωτέρους, που σπανίως γνωρίζουν και καταλαβαίνουν τι συμβαίνει στο σχολείο.

Για να αναφερθώ ιδιαίτερα στον κλάδο μου, στην πρωτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, πρέπει να ομολογήσουμε πως με αυτά και με εκείνα το δημοσιοϋπαλληλικό σαράκι σιγά-σιγά μας ροκάνισε. Καταντήσαμε να ψάχνουμε στην αρχή κάθε σχολικής χρονιάς τα ημερολόγια με τις αργίες, να τσακωνόμαστε μεταξύ μας για το ποιος θα αναλάβει την αγγαρεία της Πρώτης Δημοτικού, να βλαστημάμε την ατυχία μας –ανήμποροι να αντιδράσουμε συλλογικά, οργανωμένα και μεθοδικά– για την κάθε περίπτωση «δύσκολου παιδιού» που εμφανίζεται στην τάξη μας και να κοιτάμε τα ρολόγια μας, προσδοκώντας να επιστρέψουμε μια ώρα νωρίτερα στα σπίτια μας, για να φροντίσουμε τα δικά μας παιδιά και να πληρώσουμε όπως όλοι οι Έλληνες τεράστια ποσά για την επιπλέον φροντιστηριακή τους εκπαίδευση. Μέσα σε αυτή τη συνθήκη δεν είναι δυνατό να λειτουργήσει το σχολείο υπέρ της κοινωνίας, πόσο μάλιστα υπέρ των αδύναμων μορφωτικά και οικονομικά στρωμάτων.

Για όλα αυτά, ας αφήσουν ορισμένοι κατά μέρος τις κουτοπονηριές πως ζητάμε δήθεν να λειτουργούν τα σχολεία με 35 και 40 μαθητές στην τάξη. Στα 15 χρόνια που εργάζομαι στην πρωτοβάθμια δημόσια εκπαίδευση ποτέ δε συνάντησα σχολείο που να έχει τάξεις 30 και 35 μαθητών, ενώ οι τάξεις των 25 ήταν σπάνιο φαινόμενο. Η πλειοψηφία των τάξεων λειτουργεί με 17 ως 22 μαθητές. Ωστόσο, αυτό καθόλου δεν εμπόδισε το ελληνικό δημοτικό σχολείο να παράγει εκπαιδευτικό έργο χαμηλής ποιότητας.

Στη σημερινή Ελλάδα της κρίσης η πλήρης εκπαιδευτική χρεωκοπία μπορεί να αποσοβηθεί. Υπάρχουν οι δυνάμεις, υπάρχουν και οι διαθέσεις. Ας αφήσουμε τις θρηνωδίες και τα μοιρολόγια για τα σπασμένα τζάμια και τα κενά θέσεων στους επαγγελματίες συνδικαλιστές και στους τηλεοπτικούς θιάσους των ειδήσεων. Μπορούμε να ανασκουμπωθούμε και να δουλέψουμε δημιουργικά. Θα βοηθήσουμε ο ένας τον άλλο, θα ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις, θα διαβάσουμε, θα εργαστούμε συλλογικά και πρωτόβουλα και θα βρούμε ξανά το χαμένο εκπαιδευτικό μας ρόλο, αλλάζοντας πρώτα τους εαυτούς μας και το σχολείο που δουλεύουμε.

Δημόπουλος Ευθύμης, δάσκαλος.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> Ποιος δεν γνωρίζει πως οι εργατοπατέρες της ΔΟΕ–ΟΛΜΕ συνεχίζουν να αρνούνται εξ ορισμού κάθε απόπειρα αξιολόγησης και αυτοαξιολόγησης των σχολικών μονάδων λες και είμαστε επιστημονικά και παιδαγωγικά ανίκανοι και πρέπει να κρύβουμε τη δουλειά μας από το δημόσιο έλεγχο με μπούργκα.
> 
> • ευτέλισαν το δικαίωμα της απεργίας, κηρύσσοντας απεργίες «κολλητά» με Σαββατοκύριακα και αργίες, για να «ξεκουραστούμε» και συντάχτηκαν με τις προσχηματικές απεργίες της ΑΔΕΔΥ που στήριζαν και στηρίζουν τα κεκτημένα ενός διεφθαρμένου κομματικού κράτους
> 
> ...


Κώστα, ευχαριστώ που το δημοσίευσες. Ο κ. Δημόπουλος με τα 15 χρόνια του στην εκπαίδευση λέει ακριβώς αυτά που έχω προσπαθήσει να πω σ' αυτό το νήμα έχοντας διανύσει 23 χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση. Ξεχώρισα τις παραγράφους που μου θύμισαν τόσο γνωστές εικόνες! Ειδικά αυτό με τις 24ωρες απεργίες της ΟΛΜΕ χωρίς στόχο και χωρίς κανένα αντίκρυσμα, την απροκάλυπτη στήριξη των "ετήσιων" καταλήψεων λίγο πριν από τα Χριστούγεννα, αλλά και το θλιβερό θέαμα του συλλόγου διδασκόντων που μαλλιοτραβιέται για το ποιος θα πάρει το πιο ευνοϊκό πρόγραμμα, με τα λιγότερα κενά ώστε να περνάει στο σχολείο τις λιγότερες δυνατές ώρες.


----------



## panadeli (Aug 19, 2010)

Costas said:


> [...] συμμετείχαν ενεργά στην αναρρίχηση σε θέσεις διευθυντών και σχολικών συμβούλων ενός μεγάλου αριθμού προσώπων απολύτως ανεπαρκών, που με μοναδικά εφόδια την επετηρίδα, τις κομματικές φιλίες, τις αστείες δημοσιεύσεις σε απίθανα έντυπα και τη μανιακή συλλογή μορίων και κωμικών τίτλων (που πιστοποιούν από γνώσεις πληροφορικής μέχρι απίθανες παιδαγωγικές εξειδικεύσεις) διοικούν σήμερα τα σχολεία μας, φοβισμένοι και άβουλοι απέναντι στους γονείς, τους μαθητές, τους συνδικαλιστές και το υπουργείο Παιδείας
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ποιος δεν γνωρίζει πως οι εργατοπατέρες της ΔΟΕ–ΟΛΜΕ συνεχίζουν να αρνούνται εξ ορισμού κάθε απόπειρα αξιολόγησης και αυτοαξιολόγησης των σχολικών μονάδων λες και είμαστε επιστημονικά και παιδαγωγικά ανίκανοι και πρέπει να κρύβουμε τη δουλειά μας από το δημόσιο έλεγχο με μπούργκα. Η άρνηση αξιολόγησης μας εκθέτει ανεπανόρθωτα στη συνείδηση γονιών και μαθητών και μας κατατάσσει στην ίδια ηθική μοίρα με τους πολιτευτές που αρνούνται το άνοιγμα των λογαριασμών τους για διερεύνηση δημόσιων σκανδάλων και τους μητροπολίτες που αντιτίθενται στον έλεγχο των περιουσιακών στοιχείων της εκκλησίας



Απομόνωσα κι εγώ δύο καίρια, κατ' εμέ, αποσπάσματα. Γενικότερα συμφωνώ πλήρως με τον δάσκαλο και, δεδομένου του πολιτικού χώρου απ' όπου προέρχεται, θεωρώ πράξη μεγάλης γενναιότητας την ανάρτηση της ανακοίνωσης. Έχω μεγάλη περιέργεια τι είδους επιχείρηματα θα χρησιμοποιήσουν οι (πρώην) σύντροφοί του για να αντικρούσουν τις θέσεις του. Αν φυσικά καταδεχτεί κανείς να απαντήσει επί της ουσίας, κάτι για το οποίο πολύ αμφιβάλλω. 
Κι εγώ σ' ευχαριστώ, Κώστα, για την ανάρτηση.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 25, 2010)

Στο Σκάι είναι ο κ. Χρήστος Κάτσικας και συζητάει για τις βάσεις που ανακοινώθηκαν σήμερα, και συγκεκριμένα το φαινόμενο ότι αυτή τη στιγμή εμφανίζονται ως επιτυχόντες σε κάποια ΤΕΙ υποψήφιοι με μέσον όρο βαθμολογίας στα γραπτά τους μεταξύ 1 και 2 (στα 20). Δηλαδή, λευκή κόλλα. Και κατέληξε με το εξής: "Ας μην κοροϊδεύουμε τα παιδιά που έγραψαν 1 και 2 στις εξετάσεις, *αλλά να αναρωτιόμαστε ποιος τα έκανε να γράψουν 1 και 2."*

Έλα, ντε. Ποιος τα έκανε; Μήπως αυτά τα 1 και 2 αντιστοιχούν σε ανθρώπους που πήγαν αποφασισμένοι να δώσουν λευκή κόλλα, αφού δεν είχαν διαβάσει καθόλου και συμμετείχαν στις εξετάσεις για διάφορους λόγους που δεν αφορούν την ποιότητα της παρεχόμενης εκπαίδευσης; Ποιος θα μπορούσε να αναγκάσει έναν άνθρωπο αποφασισμένο να καταβάλει κάποια, έστω και μικρή, προσπάθεια για τις εξετάσεις του να δώσει σε όλα τα μαθήματα λευκή κόλλα; Τη στιγμή μάλιστα που αριστεύουν στις εξετάσεις παιδιά από επαρχιακά σχολεία που δεν έχουν πατήσει ποτέ το πόδι τους σε φροντιστήριο!

Εντάξει, είπαμε να ψάχνουμε πάντα αλλού τις ευθύνες αφού, σύμφωνα με τις θεωρίες κάποιων "ερευνητών", ο ίδιος ο άνθρωπος που κάνει κάτι δεν είναι ΠΟΤΕ υπεύθυνος, αλλά ας μην ψάχνουμε αλλού τις ευθύνες ακόμα και για τη λευκή κόλλα!


----------



## Chr_09gre (Aug 25, 2010)

Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω το σκεπτικό αυτού του ερευνητή. Μα φταίει το Υπουργείο ΚΑΙ για τους μαθητές που γράφουν ασσόδυο;  Τι να πω πια, δηλαδή...


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 26, 2010)

Πάντως, επειδή δεν αρκεί να συμμετάσχεις στις εξετάσεις, αλλά πρέπει και να συμπληρώσεις το αντίστοιχο δελτίο για να δηλώσεις σχολές μετά από την ανακοίνωση των βαθμολογιών στα Λύκεια, φαίνεται πως οι υποψήφιοι με μέσο όρο γραπτών 0,9 ήξεραν κάτι που δεν ήξερε ακόμα το υπουργείο. Αλλιώς μόνο ως απύθμενο θράσος μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί η από μέρους τους δήλωση.

Άνευ πλάκας, θα μπορούσε να ανεβεί το επίπεδο αυτών των άχρηστων (αν κρίνουμε από το ενδιαφέρον των υποψηφίων) τμημάτων αν το υπουργείο αποφάσιζε να κάνει την πρόσβαση σ' αυτά ελεύθερη, μόνο με τον βαθμό του απολυτηρίου. Ίσως τότε, κάποιοι υποψήφιοι με αρκετά μεγάλο βαθμό απολυτηρίου να αποφάσιζαν να δηλώσουν αυτές τις σχολές, αντί να συμμετάσχουν στην -ομολογουμένως ψυχοφθόρα, αλλά και πολυδάπανη λόγω φροντιστηρίων- διαδικασία των εξετάσεων. Αλλά ειλικρινά, θα ήθελα να μάθω ποιος διεστραμμένος εγκέφαλος έφτιαξε τμήμα ΤΕΙ Εμπορίας και Ποιοτικού Ελέγχου Αγροτικών Προϊόντων. Είναι από αυτά που δεν τα προτίμησαν ούτε όσοι έδωσαν λευκή κόλλα, και έχουν κενές θέσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2010)

*Εγκώμιο για τα παιδιά του 0,9*
ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Κ. ΨΥΧΟΓΙΟΣ
Το Βήμα (σήμερα)

Δυσπερίγραπτα συναισθήματα ένιωθα χθες ακούγοντας από το ραδιόφωνο τα ειρωνικά και προσβλητικά σχόλια δημοσιογράφων-celebrities για τα παιδιά που πέτυχαν στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση με βαθμό κάτω από το 10- και κυρίως για αυτά που πήραν το διαβόητο 0,9: οργή για το εξυπνακίστικο ύφος, ντροπή για το επίπεδο του δημοσιογραφικού επαγγέλματος, απελπισία για την αμάθεια, θυμό για την κατεδάφιση της προσωπικότητας παιδιών που ενάντια σε χίλιες δυσκολίες αγωνίζονται για καλύτερο μέλλον.

Ανέκαθεν εισάγονταν στα πανεπιστήμια με βαθμούς κάτω από τη βάση - για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι πάντα καθοριζόταν αριθμός εισακτέων για τα πανεπιστήμια και ο αριθμός συμπληρωνόταν ανεξαρτήτως βαθμολογίας. Οι Πανελλαδικές είναι διαγωνισμός για την κατάληψη θέσεων, δεν είναι εξέταση για αξιολόγηση γνώσεων.

Το θέμα προέκυψε όταν η κυρία Μαριέττα Γιαννάκου καθιέρωσε τη βάση για να προωθήσει την ίδρυση ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων: έπρεπε να έχουν φοιτητές, άρα έπρεπε να δημιουργήσει αποτυχόντες χωρίς να μειώσει τον αριθμό εισακτέων και προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις- και ξαφνικά άρχισαν τα απαξιωτικά σχόλια ενώ το φαινόμενο το δημιουργεί το ίδιο το σύστημα και όχι η αμάθεια των παιδιών.

Ως προς τη γελοιοποίηση όσων πήραν 0,9 στις εξετάσεις, τα παιδιά αυτά έχουν απολυτήριο λυκείου, αλλιώς δεν θα γίνονταν δεκτοί ως επιτυχόντες. Σε όλη την Ευρώπη και την Αμερική το απολυτήριο Λυκείου εξασφαλίζει αυτόματα την πρόσβαση στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Μόνο στην Ελλάδα γίνονται εξετάσεις- για να επιλεγούν αυτοί που θα εγγραφούν στην Ιατρική, στη Νομική, στο Πολυτεχνείο. Πώς να μην πάρουν 0,9 τα παιδιά που τελείωσαν το Λύκειο με 11 όταν οι εξετάσεις γίνονται για να επιλεγεί το 10% αυτών που στο Λύκειο (στα καλύτερα λύκεια της χώρας, για την ακρίβεια) πήραν 19;

Χρόνια τώρα γράφουμε και ξαναγράφουμε κάτι λίγοι για την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια. Χρωστάει χάρη η κοινωνία μας στα παιδιά του 0,9, πρωτίστως παιδιά από φτωχές οικογένειες και φτωχές περιοχές, χωρίς πόρους για φροντιστήρια, που επιμένοντας να σπουδάσουν έδωσαν εξετάσεις και ανέδειξαν το αδιέξοδο και την ηλιθιότητα του συστήματος.

Η κυρία Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου και ο κ. Γιάννης Πανάρετος ανακοίνωσαν ότι, επιτέλους, θα καταργηθούν οι εξετάσεις για σχολές «χαμηλής ζήτησης». Είναι μια αρχή- ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά του 0,9!​


----------



## crystal (Aug 27, 2010)

> Χρόνια τώρα γράφουμε και ξαναγράφουμε κάτι λίγοι για την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα πανεπιστήμια. Χρωστάει χάρη η κοινωνία μας στα παιδιά του 0,9, πρωτίστως παιδιά από φτωχές οικογένειες και φτωχές περιοχές, χωρίς πόρους για φροντιστήρια, που επιμένοντας να σπουδάσουν έδωσαν εξετάσεις και ανέδειξαν το αδιέξοδο και την ηλιθιότητα του συστήματος.
> ​



Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο γελοίο. Τα παιδιά που επιμένουν να σπουδάσουν δεν γράφουν 0,9, είτε πάνε φροντιστήριο είτε όχι. Εκτός κι αν ο συντάκτης θέλει να μας πείσει ότι το φροντιστήριο είναι τόσο απαραίτητο, που χωρίς αυτό δεν μπορείς να πιάσεις ούτε τον άσο.



> Πώς να μην πάρουν 0,9 τα παιδιά που τελείωσαν το Λύκειο με 11 όταν οι εξετάσεις γίνονται για να επιλεγεί το 10% αυτών που στο Λύκειο (στα καλύτερα λύκεια της χώρας, για την ακρίβεια) πήραν 19;



Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής; Ότι μπαίνει στα πανεπιστήμια μόνο το 10% της αφρόκρεμας κι οι υπόλοιποι μένουν απέξω;



> Σε όλη την Ευρώπη και την Αμερική το απολυτήριο Λυκείου εξασφαλίζει αυτόματα την πρόσβαση στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση.



Duuuh?



> Η κυρία Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου και ο κ. Γιάννης Πανάρετος ανακοίνωσαν ότι, επιτέλους, θα καταργηθούν οι εξετάσεις για σχολές «χαμηλής ζήτησης». Είναι μια αρχή- ας είναι καλά τα παιδιά του 0,9!



Πολύ ωραία. Ελπίζω σε πέντε χρόνια να μην φωνάζετε κι εσείς "χιλιάδες οι άνεργοι πτυχιούχοι".


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2010)

Περιττό να πω πόσο πολύ συμφωνώ με την Crystal και πόσο διαφωνώ με τον κύριο Ψυχογιό. Όταν λέει "αυτά τα παιδιά έχουν απολυτήριο λυκείου", προφανώς δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη του ότι το απολυτήριο λυκείου με 10 ή 11, όσον αφορά τις γνώσεις που εκπροσωπεί, ισοδυναμεί με χρησιμοποιημένο χαρτί τουαλέτας. Εν ολίγοις, οι καθηγητές των λυκείων ξεφορτώνονται με βαθμό 10 ή 11 εκείνους τους μαθητές που δεν είναι ικανοί ούτε εξετάσεις της Τρίτης Γυμνασίου να περάσουν.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Με δυο λόγια, γιατί αν πω περισσότερα, είναι πολύ πιθανό να πω κουταμάρες. Αυτό το ζήτημα διχάζει τόσο κόσμο που πρέπει να το προσεγγίζουμε με τη βεβαιότητα ότι δεν μπορούμε να είμαστε βέβαιοι. Εμένα με έχει διχάσει τόσο που δεν μπορώ να γράψω. Και όταν ένα θέμα με διχάζει τόσο πολύ, αρχίζω και υποψιάζομαι ότι το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί, ότι κάνουμε λάθος συζήτηση.


----------



## crystal (Aug 27, 2010)

Φυσικά και το θέμα δεν είναι εκεί. Αντί να κοιτάζουμε το γενικότερο χάλι, ασχολούμαστε με το ότι κάποιοι έγραψαν 0,9. Με γεια τους με χαρά τους! Ωστόσο, αυτό το άρθρο μού φαίνεται εξοργιστικά αποπροσανατολιστικό, και δεν μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι οφείλεται σε άγνοια του συντάκτη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2010)

Α, τι ωραία! Θα διαφωνήσω (ενμέρει) με την Άλεξ και την Κρύσταλ. Η καλύτερή μου! :)



crystal said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά αυτό είναι το λιγότερο γελοίο. Τα παιδιά που επιμένουν να σπουδάσουν δεν γράφουν 0,9, είτε πάνε φροντιστήριο είτε όχι. Εκτός κι αν ο συντάκτης θέλει να μας πείσει ότι το φροντιστήριο είναι τόσο απαραίτητο, που χωρίς αυτό δεν μπορείς να πιάσεις ούτε τον άσο.



1) *Πόσα* είναι τελικά αυτά τα παιδιά με το 0,9; Ειλικρινά δεν το ξέρω. Μήπως είναι ένα ή δύο μόνο; Το 0,9 είναι μέσος όρος. Που σημαίνει μάλλον ότι πήγαν, έδωσαν το πρώτο μάθημα, δεν έγραψαν καλά και ίσως δεν πήγαν καν στα υπόλοιπα μαθήματα. Επειδή φοβήθηκαν, γνώριαζαν τα όριά τους ή απλώς, κάτι τους έτυχε. Πήγαν όμως και συμπλήρωσαν το δελτίο επιλογής. Άρα ήθελαν (λέω εγώ, τώρα) να αξιοποιήσουν και την έσχατη δυνατότητα που μπορεί να είχαν για να σπουδάσουν.

2) Δεν νομίζω ότι ο συντάκτης είναι υπέρ του φροντιστηρίου, τουλάχιστον αυτό καταλαβαίνω από ολόκληρο το άρθρο.



crystal said:


> Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής; Ότι μπαίνει στα πανεπιστήμια μόνο το 10% της αφρόκρεμας κι οι υπόλοιποι μένουν απέξω;



Εγώ αυτό το καταλαβαίνω ότι ολόκληρο το εξεταστικό σύστημα είναι στημένο έτσι ώστε να φιλτράρει τους εξεταζόμενους με σκοπό να συμπληρώσει όσο γίνεται καλύτερα το πάνω 10% --και συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι αυτό συμβαίνει. Με άλλα λόγια, ότι οι εξετάσεις είναι σχεδιασμένες ως εξετάσεις εισαγωγής για το 10% των ιδιαίτερα επιθυμητών σχολών. Δηλαδή, γράφεις τα πάντα και σου ξεφεύγει κάτι τοσοδά, έμεινες έξω από την ιατρική. Σου ξεφεύγει ένα θέμα, άντε για β' σειράς ΑΕΙ, σού ξέφυγαν δύο, άντε σε κανά ΤΕΙ παιδάκι μου κ.ο.κ.



crystal said:


> Duuuh?


Σε αυτό προφανώς έχεις δίκιο. Κάποιο σύστημα επιλογής παντού υπάρχει. Σωστό θα ήταν φυσικά να εγραφε ότι πουθενά στον κόσμο δεν υπάρχει σύστημα σαν το ελληνικό, όπου γυρνάμε με το one size γυάλινο γοβάκι να τους χωρέσουμε όλους κάπου ανάλογα με το πόσο καλά τους ταιριάζει στο πόδι.



crystal said:


> Πολύ ωραία. Ελπίζω σε πέντε χρόνια να μην φωνάζετε κι εσείς "χιλιάδες οι άνεργοι πτυχιούχοι".


Όπως θα είδες ίσως από τις επιλογές σχολών, πέρα από τις στάνταρ μεγαλοσχολές, ο κόσμος προσπαθεί να καταλάβει πού θα πάει το σύστημα συνολικά στα επόμενα χρόνια. Εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση ότι, θεματικά, οι σχολές (τα ΤΕΙ, δηλαδή) που έμειναν με κενές θέσεις δεν είναι του πεταματού και (θα έπρεπε να) παράγουν τα μεσαία στελέχη που είναι απαραίτητα σε κάθε σοβαρή οικονομία. Το κυριότερο πρόβλημά τους μάλλον είναι το κόστος να σπουδάσεις εκεί...

Προχτές άκουγα τον διοικητή του ΟΑΕΔ που έλεγε ότι για κάθε 100 πτυχιούχους ΑΕΙ που παράγει η Ελλάδα, δημιουργεί 30 θέσεις εργασίας. Για να σταματήσει λοιπόν το παραμύθι των ΜΜΕ με τους άνεργους πτυχιούχους θέλει ολόκληρη στροφή της κοινωνίας, κι αυτά χρειάζονται βέβαια δεκαετίες...



Alexandra said:


> Περιττό να πω πόσο πολύ συμφωνώ με την Crystal και πόσο διαφωνώ με τον κύριο Ψυχογιό. Όταν λέει "αυτά τα παιδιά έχουν απολυτήριο λυκείου", προφανώς δεν λαμβάνει υπόψη του ότι το απολυτήριο λυκείου με 10 ή 11, όσον αφορά τις γνώσεις που εκπροσωπεί, ισοδυναμεί με χρησιμοποιημένο χαρτί τουαλέτας. Εν ολίγοις, οι καθηγητές των λυκείων ξεφορτώνονται με βαθμό 10 ή 11 εκείνους τους μαθητές που δεν είναι ικανοί ούτε εξετάσεις της Τρίτης Γυμνασίου να περάσουν.



Μα... προφανώς. Το έχεις γράψεις άλλωστε πολλές φορές. Αυτά τα παιδιά είναι δημιουργήματα του στρεβλού συστήματός μας και όταν φτάνουν να διαγωνιστούν με τα θηρία για τα οποία είναι στημένο το σύστημα, τόσο μπορούν να γράψουν. Ίσως όχι το συμπτωματικό 0,9 αλλά 4άρια, 5άρια και 6άρια... Αν έβαζες θέματα για να πάρουν τη βάση όμως αυτοί, οι καλοί θα έγραφαν για 200 όχι για 20...

Συνοψίζοντας:
1) Μου φαίνεται σωστό, *εφόσον* οι σχολές που μένουν με κενές θέσεις είναι χρήσιμες, να δέχονται χωρίς εξετάσεις, με βάση τον βαθμό του απολυτηρίου. Ας αναδυθούν στην επιφάνεια οι σχολές πολλών ταχυτήτων που υπάρχουν, ας οδηγήσουν οι εξετάσεις One size fits all σε εξετάσεις πολλών ταχυτήτων και σε πιο συνειδητοποιημένες οικογενειακές και προσωπικές επιλογές ζωής.
2) Αν προκαλεί τέτοιες συζητήσεις και βγαίνει από το άρθρο αυτό το συμπέρασμα, εμένα μου φαίνεται καλό άρθρο... ;)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι πολύ καλά, τότε που τελείωνα το λύκειο, ότι συμμαθητές μου έρχονταν στις εξετάσεις, ακόμα και για να γράψουν 2, επειδή υπήρχαν σχολές στις οποίες θα μπορούσαν να μπουν, πράγμα το οποίο επιζητούσαν επειδή:
α) ήθελαν να πάρουν αναβολή από το στρατό
β) ήθελαν πάσο και φοιτητικά δικαιώματα
γ) ήθελαν να μπουν κάπου και μετά να δουν αν υπήρχε αντίστοιχη σχολή για να έρθουν Αθήνα
δ) ήθελαν να μπουν κάπου, να «πάρουν ένα χαρτί» και μετά να δουν τι θα κάνουν στη ζωή τους.

Δεν μπορεί κανείς να απαλλάξει από τις ευθύνες τους και τους μαθητές: στα δεκαεφτά και στα δεκαοχτώ που δίνεις τις εξετάσεις, είσαι ολόκληρος άνθρωπος, δεν είσαι πια παιδί. Και δεν είναι απαραίτητο και το φροντιστήριο. Πολλοί άνθρωποι δίνουν εξετάσεις, στα θεωρητικά ιδίως μαθήματα, χωρίς να κάνουν φροντιστήριο.

Α, και αυτό που γράφει ο κύριος Ψυχογιός για το απολυτήριο,


> Σε όλη την Ευρώπη και την Αμερική το απολυτήριο Λυκείου εξασφαλίζει αυτόματα την πρόσβαση στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. ​


πού ακριβώς το είδε; Στο Χάρβαρντ και στο Γέιλ, δηλαδή, για να μπεις, αρκεί το απολυτήριο Λυκείου *με ό,τι βαθμό να 'ναι*; Στα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια, ίσως, αλλά και εκεί δίδακτρα πληρώνουν τα παιδιά. Πώς ακριβώς διαφέρει αυτό από την Ελλάδα;

Στη Γαλλία, μια απ' τα ίδια: ολόκληρος χρόνος προπαρασκευής χρειάζεται για να μπεις σε περιζήτητες σχολές, όπως η Ιατρική. Στην Αγγλία, παρομοίως. Ας μη συνεχίσω, καταλάβατε τι εννοώ: αυτές οι γενικεύσεις του τύπου _στο εξωτερικό τα κάνουν όλα καλύτερα_ είναι αστείες. Το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα χρειάζεται να αλλάξει, η αλήθεια όμως παραμένει αυτή που γράφει ο δόκτορας: χρειάζεται ολόκληρη στροφή της κοινωνίας.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2010)

Να μη μας διαφύγει και το εξής: Τα ΤΕΙ που έμειναν άδεια παρά το γεγονός ότι δέχονται ακόμα και υποψηφίους με μέσον όρο 0,9 βρίσκονται στην κάπως μακρινή περιφέρεια: Κοζάνη, Φλώρινα, Ηγουμενίτσα, Άρτα, Γρεβενά κλπ. Δεν έχουν που δεν έχουν αντίκρισμα στην αγορά εργασίας τα πτυχία τους, αν επιβαρύνουν τον σπουδαστή και με έξοδα διαβίωσης μακριά από την οικογένειά του, στην ουσία είναι σαν να μην υπάρχουν. Και αναρωτιέμαι πόσο στοιχίζει στον ελληνικό λαό η διατήρησή τους.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2010)

Palavra said:


> α) ήθελαν να πάρουν αναβολή από το στρατό


Δεν είναι καθόλου αμελητέος ο αριθμός αυτών που έρχονται στις εξετάσεις και δίνουν λευκή κόλλα, μόνο και μόνο για να εξασφαλίσουν την πολυπόθητη αναβολή. Αυτό είναι γνωστό από πολλά χρόνια. Αυτό που δεν πίστευα ήταν πως μετά την ανακοίνωση των βαθμολογιών θα έκαναν τον κόπο να πάνε να καταθέσουν το δελτίο προτιμήσεων για συγκεκριμένες σχολές.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 27, 2010)

Αν είσαι φοιτητής, μπορείς να πάρεις αναβολή για πολλά χρόνια, οχτώ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αν δίνεις εξετάσεις, νομίζω μόνο μέχρι τρία. Έτσι ήταν τότε που έδινα εγώ, δηλαδή, τώρα πια δεν ξέρω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2010)

Ας πάρουμε λοιπόν ένα παράδειγμα κοινωνικής φαντασίας:

Το υπουργείο ανακοινώνει ότι, ας πούμε από του χρόνου, οι συγκεκριμένες τοπικά αλλά όχι και θεματικά προβληματικές σχολές θα δέχονται στο εξής χωρίς εξετάσεις αποφοίτους Λυκείου με βάση το βαθμό του απολυτηρίου τους (αλλά τουλάχιστον π.χ. 12) και περιμένει 2-3 χρόνια ακόμη και με κενές θέσεις, επειδή χρειάζεται να υπερνικηθεί και η κοινωνική αδράνεια στα νέα δεδομένα.

Τι θα συμβεί;

Αρκετοί γονείς θα αρχίσουν να σκέφτονται: Αντί να πληρώνω τόσα λεφτά για φροντιστήρια --και ποιος ξέρει και πού θα μπει τελικά-- μήπως να τα μαζέψω για να σπουδάσει ο άχρηστος εκεί που μπαίνει χωρίς εξετάσεις; Από κοντά και κάποιοι που έτσι κι αλλιώς θα ήθελαν να σπουδάσουν το αντικείμενο, κάποιοι ντόπιοι που σου λέει, πού να ξενιτεύεσαι και να δίνεις εξετάσεις κλπ.

Στην κακή περίπτωση, η σχολή δεν περπατάει με τίποτα και κλείνει ή συγχωνεύεται με κάποια γειτονική. Στην ευνοϊκή περίπτωση, μαζεύονται αρκετοί, η ζήτηση αυξάνει, έρχονται και πολλοί καλύτεροι όχι από 12 αλλά από 15-16, και ξαφνικά το Υπουργείο ανακοινώνει ότι η συγκεκριμένη σχολή ναι, θα δέχεται χωρίς εξετάσεις αλλά επειδή οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες, θα παίρνει με βάση τον βαθμό του απολυτηρίου.

Στο μεταξύ, η ιδέα έχει πιάσει κι έχει επεκταθεί και αλλού, καθώς κάθε χρόνο οι Πανελλαδικές γίνονται όλο και πιο απαιτητικές (όποιος δεν μπορεί, έχει πια διέξοδο). Η κοινωνία αρχίζει να ζητάει αυστηρότερες διαδικασίες για τη βαθμολόγηση στο απολυτήριο, εθνικά απολυτήρια και άλλα καινά δαιμόνια. Σιγά σιγά λιγοστεύουν οι σχολές για τις οποίες γίνονται οι Πανελλαδικές και αυξάνονται οι άλλες, που βάζουν από μόνες τους προδιαγραφές με το Εθνικό πια, απολυτήριο.

Μετά από τριάντα χρόνια (είπα, κοινωνική φαντασία), εξετάσεις γίνονται μόνο σε 4-5 σχολές, που έχουν φτάσει στο μεταξύ να ανήκουν στις καλύτερες του κόσμου, να είναι περιζήτητες για ξένους σπουδαστές κλπ κλπ. Τα παιδιά μαθαίνουν στο σχολείο πράγματα που θέλουν και τους είναι χρήσιμα ώστε να πάρουν τους καλούς βαθμούς που θέλουν να έχουν στο απολυτήριό τους για να μπουν στη σχολή που τους ενδιαφερει κλπ κλπ. Το σύστημα έχει ισορροπήσει και δεν υπερπαράγει εκπαιδευτικούς που να χρειάζονται τα φροντιστήρια για να ζήσουν.

Στις περιοχές γύρω από τις σχολές έχουν αρχίσει να μετακινούνται παραγωγικές μονάδες που αξιοποιούν αυτούς τους σπουδαστές κλπ κλπ...

Αλλά το ξαναλέω: *κοινωνικής φαντασίας*.


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Μια πρόσθετη πληροφορία, τεχνικής φύσεως, από την Καθημερινή (στήλη του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη):

Οφείλω μια διευκρίνιση στο χθεσινό σχόλιο για τις βάσεις εισαγωγής σε ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ, καθώς ορισμένοι φίλοι της στήλης υποστηρίζουν ότι οι βάσεις στα τμήματα Χημείας και Φυσικής του Πανεπιστημίου Ιωαννίνων είναι, αντιστοίχως, 17,15 και 16,07 και όχι 4,07 και 3,15, όπως έγραψα χθες. Πράγματι, οι βάσεις στις δύο συγκεκριμένες σχολές είναι αυτές που αναφέρουν οι αναγνώστες, αφορούν όμως μόνον τους φετινούς υποψηφίους. Ωστόσο, το 10% των θέσεων σε κάθε σχολή καλύπτεται από τους υποψηφίους των περασμένων ετών, βάσει των βαθμολογιών που έχουν κατοχυρώσει. Δοθέντος ότι εφέτος καταργήθηκε η βάση του 10, υποψήφιοι οι οποίοι είχαν πάρει εξευτελιστικά χαμηλούς βαθμούς τα περασμένα χρόνια υπέβαλαν τα χαρτιά τους και... τους έκατσε! Ετσι προέκυψαν οι βάσεις του 4,07 και του 3,15.​


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αλλά το ξαναλέω: *κοινωνικής φαντασίας*.


Εσύ ξεπέρασες σε εφευρετικότητα και τον σεναριογράφο του Inception. Αυτά που περιγράφεις, μόνο σε όνειρο μέσα σε όνειρο μπορεί να τα δεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μια πρόσθετη πληροφορία, τεχνικής φύσεως, από την Καθημερινή (στήλη του Στέφανου Κασιμάτη)



Έχει κι άλλο ο Κασιμάτης, που έρχεται στα περί αλλαγής στην κοινωνία:

Το κορίτσι που εμφανίσθηκε χθες το πρωί σε τηλεοπτική εκπομπή να μιλήσει για την επιτυχία της στις πανελλήνιες ήταν από τους πρώτους σε κάποια από τις πανεπιστημιακές σχολές υψηλής ζήτησης. Αφού πρώτα ευχαρίστησε το φροντιστήριό της και τους καθηγητές που της έκαναν ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα, είπε ότι τώρα πια το όνειρό της ήταν να βρει μια θέση εργασίας από την οποία «να μη με κουνήσει ποτέ κανείς». Με άλλα λόγια, το κίνητρο για την τεράστια προσπάθεια που κατέβαλε επί τουλάχιστον ένα χρόνο αυτό το παιδί δεν ήταν τίποτε περισσότερο παρά το όραμα μιας ζωής σε απόλυτη ακινησία. Αυτές είναι οι συνέπειες από «το βάθεμα και το πλάτεμα» της δημοκρατίας μας: οι καλύτεροι να αγωνίζονται για το δικαίωμα να ζήσουν τη ζωή των χειρότερων...​


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2010)

Αυτό είναι μια πτυχή πολύ πιο ουσιαστική από οτιδήποτε συζητείται συνήθως: το σύστημα βγάζει κουρασμένα, ξέπνοα παιδιά, που πάνω που είναι να αρχίσουν να χτίζουν την ουσιαστική γνώση για την καριέρα τους, μετά από όλα τα φροντιστήρια και το άγχος των εξετάσεων δεν θέλουν να ακούσουν ούτε λέξη για βιβλίο, διάβασμα, εργασία. Τα έχει πεθάνει το σύστημα στην παπαγαλία και την αποστήθιση γνώσης συχνά άχρηστης που συνήθως αποβάλλουν το πρωί μετά τις εξετάσεις και δεν έχουν κανένα κέφι να καταπιαστούν με την ουσία των σπουδών τους. Οι ακαδημαϊκοί μας πολίτες είναι ξεφουσκωμένα ασκιά!


----------



## crystal (Aug 27, 2010)

Κι όμως... "Να μη με κουνήσει ποτέ κανείς" δεν είναι έκφραση 17χρονου παιδιού. Είναι έκφραση γονιού που αγχώνεται μ' αυτά που βλέπει γύρω του, θέλει ασφάλεια για το παιδί του κι έχει περάσει στο παιδί αυτόν το στόχο. Θέλω να πω, αυτή η φράση εμένα δεν μου φαίνεται αποκύημα της κούρασης των Πανελλαδικών, αλλά της επαγγελματικής ανασφάλειας που επικρατεί γύρω μας. 
Και ναι, με βασικό μισθό 500 ευρώ, οι καλύτεροι θα ζουν τη ζωή των χειρότερων.

Δόχτορα, κοινωνική φαντασία, όντως...


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ας πάρουμε λοιπόν ένα παράδειγμα κοινωνικής φαντασίας:
> 
> Το υπουργείο ανακοινώνει ότι, ας πούμε από του χρόνου [...]
> Στις περιοχές γύρω από τις σχολές έχουν αρχίσει να μετακινούνται παραγωγικές μονάδες που αξιοποιούν αυτούς τους σπουδαστές κλπ κλπ...
> ...


 
Παρότι θα ήθελα να το δω πραγματικότητα αυτό το σενάριο, Δρ7χ, (για τα παιδιά εγγόνια μου, αν αποκτήσω, ρε γαμώτο) μου φαίνεται ότι ξεκινάς από μια δυστοπία για να χτίσεις μια ευτοπία, πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο. Δυστυχώς, φοβάμαι ότι όλα αυτά θα παραμείνουν μια ουτοπία, γιατί θέλει φαντασία η εξουσία*, ένα είδος εν ανεπαρκεία, όχι μόνο στη σκηνή την εγχωρία, αλλά και στην Εσπερία. 

Πάντως, είναι καλή ιδέα για σενάριο ταινίας - ή μάλλον σειράς - ή πολύτομο μυθιστόρημα, που μπορεί να παίξει σε πολλά ταμπλό, από δράμα μέχρι κωμωδία, αν και θα προτιμούσα τη σάτιρα. 
Είσαι να φτιάξουμε έναν πιλότο; :)

*οι πρώτοι διδάξαντες του "να μη με κουνήσει κανείς".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2010)

Και για να ξαναγυρίσουμε λοιπόν σιγά σιγά στην ουσία της εκπαίδευσης. Εκπαίδευση (πρέπει να) είναι:

α) Κάτι που το κάνεις εφάπαξ και ησυχάζεις για όλη σου τη ζωή και σκασίλα σου αν και προς τα πού κινείται δίπλα σου ο κόσμος;
ή
β) Κάτι που μαθαίνεις μια φορά πώς να το κάνεις σε όλη σου τη ζωή ώστε να αντεπεξέρχεσαι όσο μπορείς καλύτερα ό,τι και αν γίνεται στον κόσμο;

@ daeman: Το κακό είναι ότι από τη δυστοπία είναι πιο εύκολία να φτάσουμε στην ουδαμουτοπία παρά στην ουτοπία...


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2010)

Καθυστερημένο σχόλιο λόγω διακοπών: δεν είναι μόνο η κούρσα των εξετάσεων που οδηγεί την υποψήφια να σκέφτεται τη δουλειά μετά τις σπουδές και να μη λέει κουβέντα για το πως περιμένει να μάθε αυτά που επέλεξε να σπουδάσει. Είναι κι όλη η νοοτροπία περί παιδείας, και εν μέρει με ικανοποιεί το ότι έχουν πέσει οι μάσκες, γιατί παλιότερα άκουγα πολύ το πως ο Έλληνας αγαπάει τη μάθηση και γι' αυτό σκοτώνονται να πάει πανεπιστήμιο (ή να σπρώξει τα παιδιά του εκεί). Ένα χαρτί ό,τι να'ναι, να εξασφαλίσει το διορισμό. Καμία περιέργεια για το αντικείμενο (αγάπη δεν περιμένω γιατί έρχεται συνήθως αργότερα). 

Όσο για τις σχολές χωρίς φοιτητές, κοίταζα ποιές είναι και φαίνεται να έχουν ενδιαφέρον αλλά όχι για τετραετή φοίτηση πανεπιστημιακού επιπέδου, ειδικά όταν ΙΕΚ προσφέρουν τις ίδιες σπουδές σε λιγότερο χρόνο (και άλλοι μαθαίνουν τα ίδια σε εντατικά σεμινάρια). Θα ήταν καλύτερα να ήταν σχολές συντομότερης φοίτησης σε κεντρικότερα σημεία με κατοχυρωμένα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.

Και μια που λέμε για πανεπιστήμια, πρόσφατα μου ανέφερε κάποιος με απόλυτη φυσικότητα ότι του κόστισαν ένα σωρό λεφτά οι σπουδές της κόρης του (νομική), παρόλο που ζούσε με την οικογένεια, γιατί _είχε δύο καθηγητές να της κάνουν φροντιστήρια για τα μαθήματα του πανεπιστημίου_  Αμάν πια! με το κουταλάκι θέλουν κι αυτά τα παιδιά να τους τα ταΐζουν όλα; Ακόμα και το πανεπιστήμιο; Τόση ανικανότητα να διαβάσουν αυτόνομα; Και τι σόι επαγγελματίες θα γίνουν αύριο; 

ΥΓ. Η νοοτροπία να βρω μια θέση να μη με κουνήσει κανείς υπήρχε και μεταξύ ορισμένων συμφοιτητών μου πριν πολλά χρόνια και αυτό έκαναν, βολεύτηκαν σε καλές δημόσιες θέσεις (μηχανικοί γαρ). Μάλιστα ένας μίλαγε υποτιμητικά για άλλον συμφοιτητή μας ο οποίος είχε γερά μέσα ως γόνος πολιτικής οικογένειας και αντί να κοιτάξει να βολευτεί κι αυτός πήγε για μεταπτυχιακά σε πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού και δούλευε σε πολυεθνική, σε ερευνητικά εργαστήρια κλπκλπ. Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι τώρα ο δεύτερος είναι μεγάλο αφεντικό στη δουλειά του πρώτου -βοήθησαν οι διασυνδέσεις, αλλά _ποιός τον κουνάει_ με τέτοιο βιογραφικό; ;)


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2010)

Αμερικάνικη πραγματικότητα, από τη ΝΥΤ, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον (de nobis fabula narratur!):

Editorial
Let the Students Profit
Published: September 11, 2010

The Obama administration has proposed tough and much-needed regulations for lucrative for-profit colleges. Industry is predictably pushing back hard, with legions of high-priced lobbyists and organized letter-writing campaigns. The administration must hold its ground.

The final rules, due out in November, must be strong enough to rein in businesses that have made an art of enrolling students who have no chance of graduating and stripping them of state and federal grants and loans. Besides ending such abuses of students, the regulations are needed to protect taxpayers, who foot the bill for waste and abuse in the college aid program.

Honest, well-run for-profits play an important role in educating students who may not qualify for traditional schools. Over the last decade, far too many institutions have been cited for saddling students with ruinous debt. A recent report from the Government Accountability Office found fraudulent or deceptive practices at all 15 of the for-profit colleges visited by investigators posing as prospective students.

Some college officials encouraged applicants to falsify financial aid forms; students were also pressured into signing enrollment contracts before they were allowed to speak to financial aid representatives who would clarify costs. The programs offered at the for-profits schools were substantially more expensive than comparable programs at nearby public colleges. In one example, a student who inquired about the cost of studying for a massage therapy certificate was told that $14,000 was a fair price, even though the local community college offered the same courses for $520.

The new rules would grant the Department of Education stronger authority to stop schools from making false or misleading statements about financial charges or the employability of their graduates. Schools would be barred from paying recruiters based on how many students they brought in. Most important, the new rules would cut off federal aid to programs that repeatedly saddled students with debt that is defined as unaffordable under a new formula that takes earnings into account.

The for-profit sector is claiming that such abuses are rare and says that these rules would hurt the poor and minority students who are disproportionately enrolled in for-profit schools. In fact, the rules would go a long way toward preventing those students from being preyed upon and saddled with debt that follows them for the rest of their lives.


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2010)

Μια από τα ίδια παντού δηλαδή.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2010)

Θα μπορούσα να πω ότι είναι εφευρήματα του Πρετεντέρη, αν δεν τα είχα γνωρίσει από πρώτο χέρι στα 23 χρόνια της καριέρας μου:

*ΕΧΩ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ *µου µια ανακοίνωση της ΕΛΜΕ Πειραιά µε τον βαρύγδουπο τίτλο «Υπερασπίζουµε (sic) τις κατακτήσεις µας!». Τι ακριβώς υπερασπίζονται; Ακούστε προσεκτικά... 
*«ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ *άδεια από τη διεύθυνση για να αποχωρήσουµε από το σχολείο», πράγµα που σηµαίνει ότι πηγαινοέρχονται στο σχολείο όποτε τους γουστάρει...
*«ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ *υποχρεωτικό ωράριο 8-2», δεν θέλουν να δουλεύουν ούτε καν εξάωρο, δηλαδή! 
*«ΟΙ Σ**ΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣΕΙΣ *του συλλόγου διδασκόντων γίνονται µέσα στο ωράριο», αυτό που δεν υπάρχει όταν δεν τους βολεύει... *
«ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΝΟΥΜΕ *στα κενά µας άλλα κενά που είτε προκύπτουν έκτακτα είτε υπάρχουν εξαιτίας έλλειψης προσωπικού», αφήνουν τα κενά να υπάρχουν για να τιµωρούνται τα παιδιά που έπεσαν στα χέρια τους... 
*«ΔΕΝ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ *εφόδους διευθυντών και προϊσταµένων στην τάξη», σιγά που θα το δεχόντουσαν! *
«ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΟΥΜΕ *σε σχολικούς συµβούλους ούτε σχέδια ρύθµισης ύλης ούτε αντίγραφα θεµάτων τεστ, πρόχειρων διαγωνισµάτων ή ύλης που εξετάζεται», µε άλλα λόγια, δεν δίνουν λογαριασµό σε κανέναν...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

(Και όταν λειτουργήσει και πάνε όλα καλά, να θυμηθούμε να βάλουμε μια ανακοίνωση στα *εσιόδοξα *μυνήματα :))

Εύδοξος: Ηλεκτρονική υπηρεσία ολοκληρωμένης διαχείρισης συγγραμμάτων και λοιπών βοηθημάτων (από το Υπουργείο Παιδείας κλπ)

(Από Δελτίο Τύπου του Υπουργείου), όπου ανακοινώθηκε επίσης ηλεκτρονικό σύστημα διαχείρισης των φοιτητικών μεταγραφών από άλλο ιστότοπο (του οποίου όμως δεν βρήκα τη διεύθυνση).


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Τι το βγάλανε το γιαπί στη βόλτα; Για να δείξουν ότι κάτι γίνεται; Μήπως θα έχουμε ύστερα και εγκαίνια κάθε έξι μήνες;

Όταν τα συγγράμματα θα γίνουν όλα πιντιέφια, ίσως τα δικαιώματα θα επιβάλλουν να δίνονται μόνο στους εγγεγραμμένους φοιτητές. Ελπίζω τα καλόπαιδα να πετάνε κανένα ξεροκόκαλο προς το μέρος μας. Κάποια συγγράμματα που έχω κληρονομήσει από το πέρασμα του Lexx από το οικονομικό, είναι πολύ καλά, αλλά πιάνουν χώρο. Ενώ τα πιντιέφια...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2010)

Μα πώς να γίνουν πιντιέφια όταν δεν μπορεί να λυθεί το θέμα με τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και με τις αμοιβές των συντελεστών για τα ψηφιακά αρχεία και το διαδίκτυο; Διαφορικά, ούτε καν πιντιέφια δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι. Αντί για τα βιβλία ένας σχετικά σταθερός ειδικός ιστότοπος, με πολυμέσα, συνδέσμους, ασκήσεις, εξεταστέα ύλη κλπ θα ήταν αρκετός (και ναι, ας υπάρχει κάπου και σε pdf, να το φορτώσεις για να το διαβάσεις όπου δεν θα έχεις πρόσβαση στο νέτι).


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2010)

Τις προάλλες, μου έλεγε φοιτήτρια στη Σάμο ότι παίρνουν τα βιβλία κάθε εξαμήνου μόνο αν ακολουθήσουν μια καθορισμένη από τη σχολή διαδικασία (αφού συμπληρώσουν μια δήλωση και τη στείλουν ηλεκτρονικά στη γραμματεία της σχολής, παραλαμβάνουν τα βιβλία με την επίδειξη της φοιτητικής τους ταυτότητας σε συγκεκριμένα βιβλιοπωλεία, όπου υπάρχουν οι καταστάσεις φοιτητών που τα δικαιούνται). Η συγκεκριμένη φοιτήτρια πάντως - και όχι μόνο αυτή - στις αρχές του τρίτου εξαμήνου, δεν είχε πάρει ακόμα τα βιβλία του πρώτου, εξαιτίας κάποιας γραφειοκρατικής αγκύλωσης της γραμματείας. 

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, γιατί μεταφέρω λόγια άλλων:
Πρώτο εξάμηνο:
-Μα δεν ξέρω να στέλνω ηλεμήνυμα!
-Να μάθεις.
-Μπορείτε, σας παρακαλώ, να μου δείξετε;
-Όχι, να πας να μάθεις.
-Μα αφού είμαι εδώ, στη γραμματεία, δεν γίνεται να στείλουμε μαζί το πρώτο ηλεμήνυμα, ώστε να το κάνω μόνη μου για τα υπόλοιπα;
-Όχι, να σου το κάνει κανένας συμφοιτητής.

Δεύτερο εξάμηνο, αφού είχε στείλει τη δήλωση:
-Σας έστειλα τη δήλωση, την πήρατε;
-Όχι, δεν πήρα καμιά δήλωση από σένα.
-Μπορείτε, σας παρακαλώ, να ψάξετε;
-Όχι, να την ξαναστείλεις.
κ.ο.κ.

Τελικά, τους έστειλε (όχι δήλωση) και πήγε κι αγόρασε τα απαραίτητα από τα "δωρεάν" βιβλία.


----------



## crystal (Sep 21, 2010)

Και φυσικά αυτό είναι ευτυχές σενάριο (η δυνατότητα να τα παίρνεις δωρεάν, έστω και με τόση γραφειοκρατία). Η αδελφή μου στο Αριστοτέλειο έσκαγε κάθε εξάμηνο στα συμβεβλημένα βιβλιοπωλεία γύρω στα 100 ευρώ για corpus...


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2010)

Τι Χανιά, τι Αθήνα. Η ίδια ακριβώς κατάσταση είναι κι εδώ. Κι εδώ επίσχεση κάνουν. Από τη μισθωτή εργασία περάσαμε στην άμισθη.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4EOoCgl0q0&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Costas (Feb 1, 2011)

Στις ΗΠΑ, *G.O.P. Governors Take Aim at Teacher Tenure* (NYT)


----------



## Costas (Mar 15, 2011)

Let Kids Rule the School
By SUSAN ENGEL

Eight teens were given the chance to create their own curriculum, and the results have been transformative.

(ΝΥΤ)


----------



## nickel (Apr 2, 2011)

Α ρε Διαμαντοπούλου. Όποιος μπαίνει εκεί μέσα, τον τρών' τα ράσα. 

«Κατ’ αρχήν φαίνεται παράδοξο στην Α’ Λυκείου τα Θρησκευτικά να είναι υποχρεωτικό µάθηµα ενώ η ξένη γλώσσα µάθηµα επιλογής!»
http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=12&ct=8&artID=4625231

Ελπίζω να μην αληθεύει.


----------



## Earion (May 19, 2011)




----------



## SBE (May 19, 2011)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα εικονογράφηση, αλλά οι θεωρίες είναι βασισμένες στο αγγλικό μοντέλο που είναι σχεδιασμένο για να παράγει εργατικά χέρια για κάθε κοινωνική τάξη (και να διαιωνίζει τις κοινωνικές τάξεις) και μερικά παραδείγματα στο αμερικάνικο μοντέλο (που ομολογουμένως είναι δημοκρατικότερο). Η ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη ακολουθεί διαφορετικά μοντέλα και βλέπει αλλιώς τη μόρφωση. Επιπλέον στο ΗΒ υπάρχει αυτός ο διχασμός μεταξύ καλών και κακών μαθητών που "δεν μπορούν" και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορέσουν να λύσουν μια άσκηση π.χ. (με αποτέλεσμα να τους αφήνουμε απ'έξω). Ξέρω πολλές περιπτώσεις προϊόντων του αγγλικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος που νομίζουν ότι εγώ πρέπει να είμαι καμιά σπουδαία διάνοια γιατί μπορώ να κάνω απλές πράξεις με το μυαλό ενώ αυτοί στην πρώτη δημοτικού μπήκαν στην κατηγορία "δεν τα πιάνει τα μαθηματικά" και δεν έγινε ποτέ καμιά προσπάθεια να τους μάθουν κάτι στοιχειώδες και χρήσιμο. Και φυσικά η κοινωνία εδώ το δέχεται. Ενώ κάτι έλληνες γνωστοί μου π.χ. που έστελναν το γιο τους σε κάποιο κυριλέ ιδιωτικό σχολείο του Λονδίνου αμέσως του άλλαξαν σχολείο όταν στην πρώτη τάξη η δασκάλα τους είπε ότι ο μικρός δεν τα πάει καλά με τους αριθμούς- και είχαν δίκιο. Ο μικρός που τώρα πάει έκτη δημοτικού, δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τους αριθμούς. Βεβαίως αν ήταν Άγγλοι γονείς θα είχαν πιστέψει το σχολείο. 

Αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές, ας πούμε ότι αν είχα παιδιά στο ΗΒ θα μετακόμιζα σε οποιαδήποτε άλλη χώρα με το που θα ερχόταν η ώρα να πάνε σχολείο. Ή θα επέλεγα κατ'οίκον διδασκαλία, όπως σου δίνει το δικαίωμα ο νόμος. Ακούγεται υπερβολικό, αλλά δεν είναι και το λέω έχοντας δει το αποτέλεσμα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος στους φοιτητές μου. Το πρόβλημα του συστήματος δεν είναι ότι τα παιδιά θέλουν ερεθίσματα, είναι ότι το σύστημα σε χωρίζει σε τάξεις και κατηγορίες από τις οποίες δε βγαίνεις ποτέ. Πολύ βολικό αυτό φυσικά για τις ελίτ της χώρας, αλλά κανένας δεν το αγγίζει αυτό το θέμα. Ακόμα κι η λεγόμενη αριστερή διανόηση δουλεύει για τη διαιώνισή του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 29, 2011)

*Διαδραστική αποκαθήλωση της αυθεντίας
*
Πείραμα έδειξε ότι ένα διαδραστικά οργανωμένο μάθημα αξίζει πολύ περισσότερο από την καλύτερη διάλεξη...​
από το _Βήμα_, σήμερα (πατήστε εδώ για το άρθρο)

Αν θέλετε να μάθετε πώς γράφεται το όνομα Ντελοριέ (ή να διαβάσετε σχετικό άρθρο στα αγγλικά, στον Economist), πατήστε εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2011)

Α μάλιστα. 
Τώρα περιμένουμε το πείραμα που θα αποδείξει τα πλεονεκτήματα του κυκλικού τροχού έναντι του τετράγωνου, να δούμε αν και αυτό θα "συγκεντρώσει μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον αλλά και περισσότερα πυρά". 

Για τα προσωπικά συστήματα απόκρισης, εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2011)

Γενικότερα, για αυτά τα μηχανάκια, πώς τα λένε, τους υπολογιστές, αυτό το αναλύουν έξω από το 1978. Γι' αυτό έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία το κλείσιμο:
Άλλοι όμως διαφωνούν. «Η μελέτη αυτή δείχνει ότι δεν είναι ο καθηγητής, δεν είναι καν η τεχνολογία, είναι η προσέγγιση» τόνισε στο ίδιο πρακτορείο ο Λόιντ Αρμστρονγκ, φυσικός και πρώην πρύτανης του Πανεπιστημίου της Νότιας Καλιφόρνιας, ενώ ο Ρόμπερτ Μπάιχνερ, φυσικός και καθηγητής της επιστημονικής εκπαίδευσης στο Πολιτειακό Πανεπιστήμιο της Βόρειας Καρολίνας, ο οποίος εφαρμόζει πιο «συμμετοχική» προσέγγιση στις παραδόσεις του, είπε ότι η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην παραδοσιακή και στην αμφίδρομη μέθοδο είναι «σαν να σου λένε πώς να οδηγήσεις ένα ποδήλατο αντί να ανεβαίνεις επάνω και να το οδηγείς».

Η τεχνολογία επιβάλλει την προσέγγιση. Αλλά επειδή και η τεχνολογία συνηθίζεται και δημιουργεί καινούριες βαρεμάρες, ακόμα κι εκεί θέλουμε συνεχή ανανέωση.

Σημείωση:
Γράφει: «Παρ' όλα αυτά, όπως τονίζεται στη μελέτη, όλοι οι φοιτητές συγκράτησαν τις γνώσεις που απέκτησαν στον ίδιο βαθμό, είτε είχαν διδαχθεί με την κλασική είτε με την αμφίδρομη μέθοδο».
Τα ψηφιακά μέσα εξασφαλίζουν μεθόδους επανάληψης πολύ πιο ευχάριστες από τις συμβατικές. Μπορείς, με τα κατάλληλα βοηθήματα, να θυμάσαι συνεχώς ό,τι χρειάζεται να θυμάσαι.


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2011)

What makes the class so compelling is the way Sandel uses real-life examples to illustrate the philosophies of the likes of Aristotle, Immanuel Kant and John Stuart Mill.

Sandel, 58, will start by tossing out a question, like, “Is it fair that David Letterman makes 700 times more than a schoolteacher?” or “Are we morally responsible for righting the wrongs of our grandparents’ generation?” Students offer competing answers, challenge one another across the hall, debate with the philosophers — and learn the art of reasoned moral argument along the way.

Here’s The Japan Times describing Sandel’s 2010 visit: “Few philosophers are compared to rock stars or TV celebrities, but that’s the kind of popularity Michael Sandel enjoys in Japan.” At a recent lecture in Tokyo, “long lines had formed outside almost an hour before the start of the evening event. Tickets, which were free and assigned by lottery in advance, were in such demand that one was reportedly offered for sale on the Web for $500.” Sandel began the lecture by asking: “Is ticket scalping fair or unfair?”

At Tsinghua and Fudan, Sandel challenged students with a series of cases about justice and markets: Is it fair to raise the price of snow shovels after a snowstorm? What about auctioning university admissions to the highest bidder?

(NYT)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2011)

...
Μια από τις όψεις του προβλήματος, η δημόσια δαπάνη ή μάλλον επένδυση στην επιστημονική έρευνα, σε ένα άρθρο από την Book Press:

*To τέλος της επιστημονικής έρευνας στην Ελλάδα*​
Ή πώς η χώρα καταδικάζεται να γίνει φτωχή, ακόμη κι αν ελέγξει το χρέος της

Του Σωτήρη Βανδώρου

«Οι μικρές χώρες σήμερα, χώρες που δεν έχουν πετρέλαιο ή διαμάντια, έχουν ως δύναμή τους το ανθρώπινο κεφάλαιο. Η δύναμή μας είναι τα κεφάλια [των ερευνητών] μας τα οποία είναι πολλά», Άννα Διαμαντοπούλου, υπουργός Παιδείας (*1)

«Η Ελλάδα έχει εξελιχθεί από χώρα αποστολής ανειδίκευτων εργαζομένων σε χώρα εξαγωγής πτυχιούχων. Χάνει, δηλαδή, νέους και μορφωμένους ανθρώπους, ακριβώς αυτούς που χρειάζεται για την ανάπτυξή της. Ακόμη και σήμερα, δεν φαίνεται να έχει κατανοηθεί η μεγάλη έκταση και, κυρίως, οι αρνητικές επιπτώσεις της διαρροής επιστημονικού δυναμικού. Μάλιστα, θα μπορούσε κανείς να υποστηρίξει ότι ενώ η διαρροή επιστημονικού δυναμικού δεν αποτελεί βασική αιτία της οικονομικής, πολιτικής, κοινωνικής και πολιτισμικής κρίσης, την οποία διέρχεται σήμερα η χώρα, εντούτοις την επηρεάζει σημαντικά ποικιλοτρόπως και θα την επιδεινώσει, αν πάρει διαστάσεις μαζικής φυγής, κάτι που φαίνεται αρκετά πιθανό», Λόης Λαμπριανίδης , καθηγητής Οικονομικής Γεωγραφίας (*2)

«Όσο το σκέφτομαι, η πιο γελοία μέρα της ζωής μου ήταν η μέρα της εκλογής μου [ως Λέκτορας] στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο. Τέτοια φάρσα δεν ξανάγινε», Τ.Τ. (*3)

Έστω ότι τιθασεύεται κάποια στιγμή το τεράστιο χρέος της Ελλάδας κι απομακρύνεται αποφασιστικά ο κίνδυνος της χρεοκοπίας. Έστω ότι μέχρι τότε οι μισθοί (για όσους εξακολουθούν να έχουν εργασία) θα θυμίζουν περισσότερο επιμίσθιο από τις αλλεπάλληλες μειώσεις. Και πάλι, οικονομική ανάπτυξη δεν θα προκύψει. Διότι ακόμη και τότε δεν θα μπορούμε να «ανταγωνιζόμαστε» σε κόστος εργασίας τους Κινέζους ή τους Βαλκάνιους. Και βέβαια η Ελλάδα δεν έχει ούτε βαριά βιομηχανία, ούτε πετρέλαια, ούτε μπορεί να επαναληφθεί η ιστορία με τον αλόγιστο δανεισμό, την υπερκατανάλωση, τις χρηματιστηριακές φούσκες, τα greek statistics.

Αδιέξοδο; Όχι απαραίτητα. Διότι υπάρχει κι ένα καλό νέο. Η χώρα μας παράγει… μυαλά. Και μολονότι το συγκριτικό αυτό πλεονέκτημα απαιτεί ευαίσθητους, στοχευμένους και μακροχρόνιους χειρισμούς για να αποτελέσει παράγοντα ανάπτυξης, τούτο είναι εφικτό εφόσον υπάρξει σχετική πολιτική απόφαση και επαρκής χρηματοδότηση. Όσοι έχουν ελάχιστη, έστω, γνώση του θέματος μπορούν να μας διαβεβαιώσουν ότι η επιστημονική έρευνα ακμάζει και προοδεύει με εντυπωσιακούς ρυθμούς την τελευταία δεκαπενταετία τουλάχιστον. Καθηγητές ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων κι επιστήμονες ελληνικών ερευνητικών κέντρων διακρίνονται διεθνώς σε όλους τους τομείς παράγοντας σημαντική σε έκταση και βάθος, για τα μεγέθη της χώρας, επιστημονική γνώση είτε ατομικά είτε συλλογικά (ως τμήματα, ινστιτούτα κ.ο.κ.).
[...]

*Brain Drain*







[...]
Σωρευτικά, όλα τα παραπάνω –κατάργηση ερευνητικών κέντρων, κατάργηση υποτροφιών, μπλοκάρισμα ερευνητικών προγραμμάτων, οικονομικός στραγγαλισμός πανεπιστημίων, παύση διορισμών, παύση προκηρύξεων θέσεων– θα οδηγήσει εκτός Ελλάδας μια ολόκληρη γενιά νέων ερευνητών και θα εμποδίσει να αναδειχθεί η επόμενη. Αυτό το φαινόμενο, γνωστό γενικότερα ως brain drain (διαρροή εγκεφάλων), μάστιζε την Ελλάδα ήδη πριν την εκδήλωση της παρούσας κρίσης, όπως αποδεικνύεται αναλυτικά από την τραγικά επίκαιρη έρευνα του καθηγητή Οικονομικής Γεωγραφίας Λόη Λαμπριανίδη που μόλις εκδόθηκε σε βιβλίο από τις εκδόσεις Κριτική με τον εύγλωττο όσο και σαρκαστικό τίτλο «Επενδύοντας στη φυγή. Η διαρροή επιστημόνων από την Ελλάδα την εποχή της παγκοσμιοποίησης». Ο Λ. Λαμπριανίδης υποστηρίζει ότι η έκταση του φαινομένου –110.000-135.000 υπολογίζονται οι Έλληνες πτυχιούχοι που έχουν φύγει στο εξωτερικό για να βρουν δουλειά– δεν πρέπει να αποδίδεται σε κάποια υποτιθέμενη «υπερπροσφορά» επιστημόνων ή «υπερεκπαίδευση», αλλά στο γεγονός ότι για σειρά από διαρθρωτικούς (και βεβαίως πολιτικούς) λόγους η εγχώρια αγορά εργασίας αδυνατεί να τους αξιοποιήσει, όντας προσηλωμένη στη λογική του χαμηλού κόστους και της ανειδίκευτης εργασίας. Προς το παρόν, αυτό που βλέπουμε με την κυβερνητική πολιτική είναι η ραγδαία επίταση αυτού του φαινομένου. Αλλά μόνο εάν ανατραπεί αυτή η λογική και προσανατολιστεί η οικονομία στην παραγωγή υπηρεσιών και προϊόντων με υψηλά ποσοστά ενσωματωμένης γνώσης και τεχνολογίας θα αποφύγουμε να πέσουν οι μισθοί στα επίπεδα της Βουλγαρίας, οπότε η πτώχευση (άσχετα αν τεχνικά δεν θα ονομαστεί έτσι) θα έχει ουσιαστικά επέλθει.​
Η ενδιαφέρουσα συνέχεια εκεί. Μακρυνάρι είναι, αλλά αξίζει τον κόπο, μαζί με τα σχόλια που αναδεικνύουν και άλλες όψεις της παθογένειας των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2011)

...

Μόνο αυτό μπορώ να πω για όλα αυτά που γίνονται στο χώρο της παιδείας. Το πετσί μου πονάει...


----------



## SBE (Jul 10, 2011)

Μερικές σκέψεις: 
Πρώτα πρώτα η Ελλάδα μέχρι το 2005 επωφελήθηκε πάρα πολύ από τη συμμετοχή ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων σε ευρωπαϊκά ερευνητικά προγράμματα. Ήσουνα ερευνητής στη Χαϊδελβέργη π.χ. και ήθελες να κάνεις έρευνα με το Καίμπριτζ, ε, για να εγκριθεί έπρεπε να βάλεις και μια χώρα χωρίς παράδοση στην έρευνα μέσα, κι αυτή ηταν κυρίως η Ελλάδα. Τώρα υπάρχουν άλλες από Α. Ευρώπη. Με τα λεφτά που πήραμε όμως, θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κάνει επένδυση στην έρευνα κι όχι απλώς να καλύπτουμε ανάγκες και να αγοράζουν κομπιούτερ για καλύτερα παιχνίδια (κι όχι για καλύτερη έρευνα). 
Τελος πάντων, το ίδιο πρόβλημα αντιμετώπισε κι η Ιρλανδία και προσπάθησε να το λύσει προσελκύοντας τους Ιρλανδούς που είχαν φύγει στο εξωτερικό. Με τεράστιες επενδύσεις στην έρευνα, αλλά και με παράλληλη εμπορικοποίηση της έρευνας (γατί το να δημοσιεύεις είναι το 50%, το άλλο 50% είναι να μπορείς να πατεντάρεις και να πουλάς αυτά που ανακαλύπτεις, κι αυτό στο εληνικό πανεπιστημιο είναι ακόμα ταμπού). Βέβαια η Ιρλανδία δεν είναι σε καλύτερη κατάσταση, οπότε...

Στην έρευνα του Λαμπριανίδη είχα πάρει μέρος κι εγώ και έχει πολλές πληροφορίες στις σελίδες του στις οποίες φαίνεται ότι το προβλημα δεν είναι μόνο οι επαγγελματικές προοπτικές. Οι 100+ χιλιάδες δεν είναι όλοι προϊόντα της τελευταίας δεκαετίας, περιλαμβάνουν και κόσμο που ζει στο εξωτερικό 30-40 χρόνια. 

Έχω γνωρίσει πάρα πολλούς Έλληνες στο εξωτερικό και η εντύπωσή μου έιναι ότι οι πολλοί επιστρέφουν στην Ελλάδα σχετικά σύντομα. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν επιστρέφουν όχι γιατί στην Ελλάδα δεν εκτιμούνται τα προσόντα τους (αν και αυτή είναι πολύ καλή δικαιολογία για τη θεία σου που σε ρωτάει στο οικογενειακό τραπέζι). Οι λόγοι είναι κυρίως οικογενειακοί και κοινωνικοί και δευτερευόντως επαγγελματικοί. 
Αν προσθέσεις και την ψευδαίσθηση που σου δίνουν κάποιες χώρες ότι μπορεί να φτιαχτείς οικονομικά σχετικά εύκολα, συμπληρώνεται το καρέ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 15, 2011)

Η παρακάτω είδηση αφιερώνεται σ' εκείνους που χρόνια τώρα στηρίζουν στα υπηρεσιακά πειθαρχικά συμβούλια τους συναδέλφους τους με συντεχνιακές διαδικασίες που θυμίζουν Καμόρα.
Διευθυντές σχολείων με πλαστά διπλώματα 

Την επέμβαση του εισαγγελέα και την άσκηση πειθαρχικών διώξεων ζήτησε η υπουργός Παιδείας κ. Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου.
 Με ένα ξεχασμένο χαρτί μέσα στον φάκελο «Πολύτιμα Εγγραφα» μιας γειτόνισσας φίλης της ήθελε μια καθηγήτρια να κερδίσει τη θέση της διευθύντριας σε σχολείο. Πλαστογράφησε, λοιπόν, το πιστοποιητικό που βεβαίωνε ότι η... φίλη της γνωρίζει από υπολογιστές και το παρουσίασε ως δικό της. Ενας άλλος υποψήφιος για τη θέση του σχολικού συμβούλου παρουσιάστηκε να έχει εξαετή διοικητική εμπειρία, καθώς ήταν διευθυντής σε σχολείο στην περιοχή των Θρακομακεδόνων από το 2005. Μόνο που το συγκεκριμένο σχολείο πήρε ΦΕΚ ίδρυσης το 2006! 
 Πρόκειται για ορισμένες μόνο από τις περιπτώσεις πλαστών δικαιολογητικών υποψηφίων, τα οποία ανακαλύφθηκαν στην Αθήνα κατά τον έλεγχο που γίνεται στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας επιλογής διευθυντών σχολείων και σχολικών συμβούλων. «Σε μία κοινωνία που ο δάσκαλος αποτελεί πρότυπο και έρχεται καθημερινά σε επαφή με το πιο ζωντανό κομμάτι της, τους νέους μας, δεν μπορεί παρά να ποιεί ήθος. Ψευδή στοιχεία και παρατυπίες δεν έχουν θέση στην εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα, με τη βοήθεια της οποίας δεν θα επιτρέψουμε να επαναληφθούν τα φαινόμενα αυτά» δήλωσε χθες στην «Κ» η υπουργός Παιδείας κ. Αννα Διαμαντοπούλου, η οποία ζήτησε να ασκηθούν πειθαρχικές διώξεις κατά των εκπαιδευτικών που κατέθεσαν πλαστά δικαιολογητικά, καθώς και να σταλούν οι υποθέσεις στον εισαγγελέα. 
 Ειδικότερα, οι επιτήδειοι εκπαιδευτικοί χρησιμοποίησαν τα πλαστά δικαιολογητικά για να κερδίσουν κάποια επιπλέον μόρια στην κούρσα του ανταγωνισμού. Ενδεικτικά, στην Αθήνα έχουν υποβληθεί περί τις 500 αιτήσεις για 180 θέσεις, ενώ η διαδικασία επιλογής θα ολοκληρωθεί στο τέλος Ιουλίου. Οι παραπάνω περιπτώσεις πλαστών δεν είναι οι μόνες. Ιδού ορισμένες ακόμα από τη σταχυολόγηση όσων έχουν ανακαλύψει οι έως τώρα έλεγχοι: 
 – Θεολόγος εκπαιδευτικός παρουσιάστηκε να έχει ένα δεύτερο πτυχίο, από Σχολή Φιλοσοφίας. Το πτυχίο αποδείχθηκε «μαϊμού». 

 – Πόσοι δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές ξέρουν αγγλικά και χρήση υπολογιστών; Μπορεί πολλοί από τους περίπου 135.000 εκπαιδευτικούς όλων των δημόσιων σχολείων της χώρας, αλλά σίγουρα πιο λίγοι από όσους δείχνουν τα χαρτιά... Και αυτό διότι τα περισσότερα πλαστά δικαιολογητικά κατά τη διαδικασία επιλογής διευθυντών και σχολικών συμβούλων αφορούσαν τη γνώση ξένης γλώσσας και υπολογιστών. 
 – Πολλοί υπέβαλαν πιστοποιητικά που δεν αναγνωρίζονται από το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, χωρίς να εξετάζεται η εγκυρότητά τους. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι παρουσίασαν πιστοποιητικά αγγλικής γλώσσας που τα έχουν πάρει σε κάποιο βρετανικό πανεπιστήμιο και όχι μέσω κάποιων από τις εγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες του ΑΣΕΠ. 
 – Εκτός από τον δόλο, υπήρξαν περιπτώσεις που τα συνημμένα σε μία αίτηση δικαιολογητικά δείχνουν ανεπίτρεπτη... ελαφρότητα. Για παράδειγμα, τι πτυχίο θα σκεφτόταν κάποιος υποψήφιος να υποβάλει στην κατηγορία «Μεταπτυχιακοί τίτλοι σπουδών»; Η κοινή λογική λέει κάποιο πτυχίο μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών σε πανεπιστήμιο. Μία εκπαιδευτικός, πάντως, υπέβαλε ένα πιστοποιητικό που είχε πάρει όταν παρακολούθησε «μεταπτυχιακό σεμινάριο», όπως το χαρακτήρισε η ίδια, το οποίο διοργάνωσε γνωστό κοινωφελές ίδρυμα στο πλαίσιο του επιμορφωτικού του προγράμματος. 
 – Υπήρξε υποψήφιος που διεκδίκησε και μία θέση διευθυντή και μία θέση σχολικού συμβούλου. Ο νόμος δεν το απαγορεύει. Μόνο που ο ενδιαφερόμενος κατέθεσε δύο... βιογραφικά, το καθένα διαμορφωμένο έτσι ώστε να συγκεντρώσει όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερα μόρια. 
– Εκπαιδευτικός που είχε καθαιρεθεί από προϊσταμένη γραφείου διεκδικεί να γίνει τώρα σχολική σύμβουλος. Οι λόγοι της καθαίρεσης; Εκλεινε το γραφείο την περίοδο του Αυγούστου και έφευγε, άφηνε απλήρωτους τους ωρομισίθιους παρότι υπήρχαν τα κονδύλια, δεν υπολόγιζε σωστά τα λειτουργικά κενά που έχουν τα σχολεία κατά την έναρξη της σχολικής χρονιάς. Τώρα, η ίδια εκπαιδευτικός υπέβαλε εκ νέου υποψηφιότητα για τη θέση σχολικού συμβούλου. Βέβαια, εκτός από την κωμική πλευρά του, το ζήτημα έχει μία σοβαρή ηθική διάσταση. «Είναι ντροπή να γίνονται όλα αυτά. Και όταν συμβαίνουν τέτοια πράγματα στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης έχει διπλή σημασία. Διότι ο δάσκαλος οφείλει να δίνει το παράδειγμα» ανέφερε χθες στην «Κ» ο περιφερειακός διευθυντής Πρωτοβάθμιας και Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης Αττικής, κ. Ιωάννης Κουμέντος.  
​


----------



## SBE (Jul 15, 2011)

Θα πω μόνο ένα πράγμα: γνωστός μου εκπαιδευτικός πήρε εκπαιδευτική άδεια και έκανε διδακτορικό σε πανεπιστήμιο της Αγγλίας. Πιστεύω ότι τελικά δεν το τελείωσε και πήρε το MPhil της παρηγοριάς, κι αυτό γιατί ενώ υποτίθεται ότι έχει τελειώσει εδώ και χρόνια δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρω τη διατριβή του σε κανέναν κατάλογο διδακτορικών διατριβών του ΗΒ και σε καμία βιβλιοθήκη. Εντούτοις, ανέφερε κάποια στιγμή ότι έκανε αίτηση για μετάταξη σε πανεπιστήμιο, αίτηση για το επίδομα, αίτηση για προαγωγή κλπ. Δεν ξέρω περισσότερα, αλλά αν αρκεί ό,τι δηλώσεις, χωρίς αποδείξεις, τι να πω;

Όσο για την τιμωρία των πλαστογράφων, νομίζω επιβάλλεται και η τιμωρία των υπαλλήλων που δεν ελέγχουν την ακρίβεια των αιτήσεων. Μερικά μπορεί να ξεφύγουν, αλλά πράγματα όπως το ότι το Χ σχολείο λειτουργεί πέντε χρόνια και κάποιος λέει ότι δούλευε εκεί έξι χρόνια είναι εύκολο να ελεγχθούν. Όπως είναι εύκολο να ζητήσεις να σου φέρουν τα πρωτότυπα πτυχία. 

Το θέμα της χρήσης υπολογιστών και της ξένης γλώσσας δεν το θεωρώ δόλο. Μπορεί κάποιος να νομίζει ότι μιλάει καλύτερα αγγλικά ή ότι είναι σαΐνι στους υπολογιστές. Ομοίως, δε μας λένε να προσαρμόζουμε τα βιογραφικά μας ανάλογα με τη θέση ή να κάνουμε το βιογραφικό μας πιο θετικό; E, αυτό έκαναν κι αυτοί.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 15, 2011)

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί, μέσω του συνδικαλιστικού τους οργάνου, αρνούνται κάθε είδους έλεγχο. Μάλιστα, θυμάμαι ότι όταν πήγαινα σχολείο, προσπαθούσαν να εντάξουν το αίτημα του να μην τους ελέγχει κανείς (όχι στους επιθεωρητές) στα αιτήματα των καταλήψεων που έκαναν οι μαθητές - στο σχολείο μου τουλάχιστον 2 χρονιές υπήρχε αυτό το αίτημα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

Έχουν δίκιο οι φίλοι της ΟΛΜΕ. Αμάν ρε παιδιά: χαλλλαρά και πάνω απ' όλα μη μας ταράζετε τη νιρβάνα. Στη δική μας νεφελοκοκκυγία τα πράγματα μπορούν να γίνουν διαφορετικά.

Διαβάζεις την ανακοίνωση της ΟΛΜΕ για το νομοσχέδιο για την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση και σου φτάνει μια ανακοίνωση για να καταλάβεις γιατί τριάντα χρόνια ήταν αρκετά για να κατακτήσουμε όλους τους πάτους.

http://www.hellasedu.gr/2011/07/blog-post_9582.html


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2011)

Από την ανακοίνωση της ΟΛΜΕ προκύπτει και μία πρωτότυπη εξήγηση για τους αιώνιους ή χαλλλαρούς φοιτητές: Έχουν μαθησιακές δυσκολίες. Ε, ας μην τα τιμωρούμε τα παιδιά "εντατικοποιώντας" τις σπουδές τους και επιβάλλοντάς τους "πειθάρχηση:
*Εισάγεται η πρωτοφανής αντίληψη ότι οι μαθησιακές δυσκολίες αντιμετωπίζονται με την τιμωρία, καθώς αλλάζει η ροή σπουδών: *προαπαιτούμενα, όρια αριθμού μαθημάτων, ποινολόγια αποτυχόντων, διαγραφές συνθέτουν ένα τοπίο όπου κυριαρχεί η πλήρης *εντατικοποίηση *και *πειθάρχηση*. Οι υποβαθμισμένες σπουδές μετατρέπονται σε ατομικό αγώνα επιβίωσης και συλλογής του προαπαιτούμενου αριθμού πιστωτικών μονάδων από οπουδήποτε. Δηλαδή αντί της επιστήμης εισάγεται από το νομοσχέδιο ως σκοπός της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης η συσσώρευση ετερόκλητων και αποσπασματικών ψηφίδων επιφανειακής γνώσης.
​Ορίστε ποια είναι η ΟΛΜΕ που μου προκαλούσε αηδία όταν ήμουν στην εκπαίδευση. Οι άνθρωποι που γράφουν τέτοια κείμενα, κατά τη γνώμη μου, δεν δικαιούνται να διαπαιδαγωγούν τα παιδιά μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2011)

Σχεδιάζεται ένα κατ΄ επίφαση πανεπιστήμιο, που δεν θα είναι πλέον ούτε δωρεάν, ούτε δημόσιο, ούτε πανεπιστήμιο.​Ενώ οι υπηρεσίες των καθηγητών είναι δωρεάν, έτσι; Κανείς τους δεν κάνει ιδιαίτερα για να διδάξει την ύλη που θα έπρεπε να διδάσκει στην τάξη, έτσι; 
Εισάγεται η πρωτοφανής αντίληψη ότι οι μαθησιακές δυσκολίες αντιμετωπίζονται με την τιμωρία [...]​Παρντόν; Σε όσα σχολεία υπήρξα μαθήτρια, οι καθηγητές προχωρούσαν το μάθημα με περίπου 3 άτομα, δηλαδή με τους καλύτερους μαθητές - όσοι ήταν «άτακτοι» (παιδιά από προβληματικές οικογένειες, ως επί το πλείστον), πετάγονταν έξω χωρίς πολλά πολλά, και όσοι ήταν αργοί αντιμετωπίζονταν ως ηλίθιοι. «Πρωτοφανής», λοιπόν, η αντίληψη, έτσι; Διότι φαντάζομαι ότι όλοι οι εκπαιδευτικοί της ΟΛΜΕ επιζητούν και παρακολουθούν ανελλιπώς σεμινάρια για τις μαθησιακές δυσκολίες και άλλου είδους διαταραχές, και μάλιστα εκτός του ωραρίου εργασίας τους. Και φυσικά διαβάζουν σχετικά στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους και είναι πολύ ενημερωμένοι, και τώρα με το καινούριο σύστημα δεν θα τους δοθεί η ευκαιρία να χρησιμοποιούν αυτές τις ευρύτατες γνώσεις τους. 
η δημοκρατική αυτοδιοίκηση του πανεπιστημίου θεωρείται βάρος και αναχρονισμός, και αντικαθίσταται από τον ασφυκτικό κρατικό και επιχειρηματικό έλεγχο.​Η ποια θεωρείται βάρος; Στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια της οικογενειοκρατίας και της λογοκλοπής, η ποια αυτοδιοίκηση;
Η εισαγωγή του «προπαρασκευαστικού έτους», που προσθέτει ένα ακόμη φίλτρο ταξικής επιλογής στη συνέχιση των σπουδών, έρχεται να θυμίσει ότι το νομοσχέδιο αποτελεί συνέχεια των αντιεκπαιδευτικών και αποτυχημένων επιλογών στην πρωτοβάθμια και τη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση, που περιορίζουν τα μορφωτικά δικαιώματα, απαξιώνουν την παρεχόμενη εκπαίδευση και υποβαθμίζουν τον εκπαιδευτικό.​Σωστά. Ενώ τα ιδιαίτερα που προσφέρουν τα μέλη της ΟΛΜΕ, προσφέρονται δωρεάν και αποκλειστικά στους μαθητές που δεν έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα πρόσβασης σε υποστηρικτική διδασκαλία, όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε. Φαντάζομαι ότι το γεγονός πως με το προπαρασκευαστικό έτος τα παιδιά ενδέχεται να χρειάζονται λιγότερα ιδιαίτερα για να μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο δεν έχει παίξει κανέα ρόλο στην παραπάνω ανακοίνωση της ΟΛΜΕ.

Παράλληλα, καθώς οι γνώσεις είναι «μιας χρήσης», καθίσταται αναγκαία για την επιβίωση η πιστοποίηση και επαναπιστοποίηση, της επιδεξιότητας με το οικονομικό βάρος στην πλάτη των αποφοίτων.​Α, μα ναι. Δεν υπάρχει κανένας μα κανένας λόγος επαναπιστοποίησης. Π.χ., ένας γυναικολόγος που αποφοίτησε από το πανεπιστήμιο το '77, δηλαδή προτού εφευρεθεί το υπερηχογράφημα, πρέπει εσαεί και στον αιώνα των αιώνων να εξετάζει τις ασθενείς του χωρίς υπερήχους και άλλες τέτοιες αηδίες. 
Η ανεργία των πτυχιούχων έχει αιτία την πολιτική του Μνημονίου του 1 εκατ. ανέργων.​Φυσικά, για το να δηλώσουν τα εισοδήματά τους από τα ιδιαίτερα ώστε να έχει και το κράτος τους πόρους να προσλάβει και κανέναν παραπάνω πτυχιούχο, ούτε λόγος. 
Ένα κίνημα διεκδίκησης μιας παιδείας δημόσιας, δωρεάν, δημοκρατικής, προσανατολισμένης στις ανάγκες της κοινωνίας και της νεολαίας, με αξιοπρεπείς εργασιακές σχέσεις.​Με το «δωρεάν» γελάμε. Με το «δημοκρατικής» ακόμα περισσότερο. Έτσι όπως γίνεται η διδασκαλία σήμερα, δεν επιτρέπεται η αμφισβήτηση της «επίσημης» γνώσης που προσφέρεται στα σχολεία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2011)

Δεν σχολιάζεις κάτι που επαναλαμβάνεται συχνά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια και αδυνατώ να κατανοήσω: «Τα προγράμματα σπουδών και οι σχολές συγκροτούνται, συγχωνεύονται ή καταργούνται στη βάση της εξυπηρέτησης των αναγκών της αγοράς, δηλαδή των επιχειρηματικών συμφερόντων». Γιατί θεωρείται ότι η εξυπηρέτηση των αναγκών της αγοράς εξυπηρετεί τους επιχειρηματίες; Το να είναι σωστά μοιρασμένοι οι γιατροί και οι δικηγόροι και οι αρχιτέκτονες και οι κοινωνιολόγοι, σύμφωνα με τη ζήτηση της αγοράς, δεν εξυπηρετεί τους εργαζόμενους, που θα μπορούν να βρουν δουλειά, αντί να γίνονται ταξιτζήδες; Του γείτονά μου ο γιος πήρε το μεταπτυχιακό της γεωπονικής και πήρε και μια άδεια να οδηγεί το ταξί του μπαμπά προς το παρόν. Ίσως να διαμαρτύρεται κι αυτός τώρα για την απελευθέρωση των επαγγελμάτων. Υπέρ της ρυθμιστικής ιδεολογίας που θέλει κλειστά τα επαγγέλματα αλλά ανοιχτό τον αριθμό των αυριανών φαρμακοποιών στα πανεπιστήμια. Παραλογισμός;


----------



## Palavra (Jul 21, 2011)

Έχεις δίκιο. Ωστόσο, έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει εδώ και αλλού ότι η ΟΛΜΕ, όπως και άλλοι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς, θεωρεί υποχρέωση του κράτους να προσλαμβάνει όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς, ακόμα και τους καθηγητές θρησκευτικών - είναι εμφανές ότι ούτε που τους νοιάζει στ' αλήθεια η μόρφωση των μαθητών, και μελλοντικά η επαγγελματική τους αποκατάσταση, αλλά η δική τους επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση, ακόμα και αν αυτή γίνεται εις βάρος των άλλων.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> H ΟΛΜΕ, όπως και άλλοι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς, θεωρεί υποχρέωση του κράτους να προσλαμβάνει όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς.


Ακριβώς. Γι' αυτό επί πολλές δεκαετίες, όποιος πήγαινε και δήλωνε το όνομά του στην αλήστου μνήμης επετηρίδα, αυτομάτως έβαζε στον εαυτό του τη σφραγίδα "αδιόριστος εκπαιδευτικός". Δεν είχε σημασία που δεν είχε διδάξει ακόμα ούτε μία ώρα στη ζωή του, ήταν "εκπαιδευτικός".

Η λογική ήταν ότι αφού εσύ έκανες τη θυσία κάποια στιγμή να πάρεις το πτυχίο (χωρίς "εντατικοποίηση και πειθάρχηση", βέβαια), το κράτος είχε υποχρέωση να σε διορίσει σε σχολείο -- με μία απλή αίτησή σου, χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται αν έχεις και ουσιαστικά προσόντα πέρα από τα τυπικά, και φυσικά χωρίς να ενδιαφέρεται αν έχεις την απαιτούμενη ψυχική υγεία. Στη συνέχεια, καταργήθηκε κάθε έλεγχος και αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών, και ήρθε κι έδεσε.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2011)

Τα του καινούργιου νόμου δεν τα έχουμε συζητήσει, και καλά κάνουμε, να μη χαλάσουμε καρδιές. Έχω μια απορία (χιλιάδες έχω, μόνο απορίες έχω, αλλά μία θα καταθέσω τώρα). Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο: Αφού ο νόμος καταργεί το άσυλο, γιατί δεν απαγόρευσε και τις καταλήψεις κατά τις εξεταστικές περιόδους; Να μην μπορούν φοιτητές (είπαμε, καταργείται το άσυλο) να εμποδίσουν σε άλλους φοιτητές την πρόσβαση σε εξεταστικούς χώρους; Και να προβλέπει και την υποχρεωτική συμμετοχή των καθηγητών στις εξετάσεις, αλλιώς να τους περιποιείται με μια εξάμηνη αργία άνευ αποδοχών. Με άλλα λόγια, αφού φτιάχνεις έναν αυστηρό νόμο που αποβλέπει στην παραγωγική λειτουργία των πανεπιστημίων, γιατί δεν προβλέπεις και κάτι που θα προστατεύσει τις εξεταστικές περιόδους;

Μπορεί βέβαια η απορία μου να δείχνει παντελή άγνοια για τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των πανεπιστημίων και των παιχνιδιών που παίζονται.


----------



## azimuthios (Aug 31, 2011)

Η παιδεία είναι μόνιμη πηγή στενοχώριας και πικρίας για μένα, αλλά ας μην το συζητήσουμε τώρα...
Θα καταθέσω μόνο μια ειλικρινή απορία φίλου πανεπιστημιακού στο φατσοβιβλίο του: 
"Τώρα που καταργείται το άσυλο, πού θα περιθάλπουν τόσους καθηγητές;" :)

Έτσι για να ευθυμήσουμε λίγο μέσα στη μαυρίλα της παιδείας...


----------



## Costas (Sep 1, 2011)

Χα, η ίδια απορία μού δημιουργήθηκε αυθόρμητα κι εμένα, nickel, όταν είδα απόψε την είδηση των καταλήψεων και ότι απειλείται με ακύρωση η εξεταστική του Σεπτέμβρη! Έβγαλαν πάντως στο δελτίο της ΝΕΤ κι έναν πρύτανη ΤΕΙ (έτσι λέγονται αυτοί στα ΤΕΙ; ), που δήλωνε ότι οι καταλήψεις δεν είναι λύση κλπ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 1, 2011)

Λογικά δεν χρειάζεται ειδικός νόμος για τις εξεταστικές αλλά υποθέτω ότι έχει δικαίωμα το πανεπιστήμιο (από πάντα, όχι μόνο τώρα) να βγάλει έξω από το χώρο τους καταληψίες με το ζόρι και να συνεχιστούν οι εξετάσεις κανονικά. 
Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί με το νέο νόμο, αλλά οποιοσδήποτε νόμος μειώνει την εκλογική δύναμη των φοιτητών καλός είναι αφού δεν έχουμε την ωριμότητα που απαιτείται. Γιατί αν θυμάμαι καλά από τη σχολή μου οι πεντέξι αρχηγοί και εκπρόσωποι παρατάξεων περνάγανε τα μαθήματα νύχτα και παίρνανε πτυχίο με αντάλλαγμα την ψήφο τους (που δεν ήταν απαραιτήτως η ψήφος των φοιτητών που εκπροσωπούσαν) και φυσικά ορισμένοι καθηγητές έπαιζαν πολύ καλά το παιχνίδι των παρατάξεων και δεν τους ενοχλούσε κανένας. Εγώ πήρα πτυχίο χωρίς να μάθω Κεραίες γιατί ο διδάσκων δίδασκε ό,τι του κάπνιζε που δεν είχε σχέση με κεραίες (ήταν γενικότερη φυσική) και ασχολιόταν περισσότερο να κάνει καμάκι στη φοιτήτρια στην πρώτη σειρά αλλά επειδή ήταν "δημοκρατικών αντιλήψεων", δηλαδή αριστεροανάρχας, ήταν θεός. Γενικότερα ο τομέας διαστημικής- τηλεπικοινωνιών ήταν αριστεροκρατούμενος και νεοορθόδοξος, άμα ήσουν του σφυροδρεπανόσταυρου σε παίρνανε υπό την προστασία τους, άμα ήσουνα αδιάφορος με τα χριστιανοπολιτικά αδιαφορούσαν για σένα. Υπήρχαν πολλά παράπονα εναντίον τους από τους φοιτητές και τα είχαμε συζητήσει στο έτος, αλλά καμία παράταξη δεν είπε ποτέ κουβέντα. 

Όσο για τους φοιτητές- εκπροσώπους, αφού πήραν το πτυχίο χωρίς γνώσεις και με απάτη στην ουσία, οι μισοί είναι σήμερα πολιτευόμενοι και μερικοί εκλεγμένοι κι οι άλλοι μισοί σύμβουλοι και μας κυβερνάνε _(κι εσύ κορόιδο διάβαζες)_.


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2011)

Εκτός από το γνωστό («Μα ποιοι νομίζουν ότι θίγονται από τις καταλήψεις;»), ξεχωρίζω την τελευταία παράγραφο από κείμενο του Κώστα Γιαννακίδη στο protagon.gr, κυρίως για την πρόταση που βάζω με έντονα, επειδή είναι κάτι που σκέφτομαι αυτόν τον καιρό και με θλίβει:

Ασφαλώς και όταν τα πανεπιστήμια της χώρας τελούν υπό κατάληψη, η συνολική εικόνα αλλάζει. Και όταν οι φοιτητές βγουν στους δρόμους η κοινωνία θα στρέψει ανήσυχη το βλέμμα. Όμως το πιθανότερο είναι ότι αυτή τη φορά θα θυμώσει. Πρώτον επειδή συμφωνεί με την κατάργηση του ασύλου και δεύτερον επειδή ενθουσιάζεται με την αποδυνάμωση των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων. Ας είναι τα πανό γεμάτα δίκαια αιτήματα για χρηματοδότηση, συγγράμματα, το μνημόνιο, την τρόικα. Όσο προτάσσεται η διατήρηση του ασύλου και των κομματικών μαγαζιών, η κοινωνία είτε θα αποστρέφει το βλέμμα, είτε θα δείχνει τα δόντια της. Η αντίφαση είναι θλιβερή: *τα κύτταρα της προόδου διεγείρουν πλέον συντηρητικά αντανακλαστικά*. Προφανώς επειδή η ανάγκη για επιχειρήματα είναι μεγαλύτερη από την ένταση των συνθημάτων. Μια καλή ιδέα για τη φοιτητική κοινότητα θα ήταν να μας δείξει έστω και ένα πανεπιστήμιο που να θεωρείται καλύτερο από τα ελληνικά, το οποίο να λειτουργεί υπό καθεστώς ασύλου και φοιτητικών κομματικών παρατάξεων. Υπάρχει αυτό το πανεπιστήμιο;​


----------



## SBE (Sep 3, 2011)

Αν πρόοδος= αριστερή ιδεολογία, όπως μας έχουν συνηθίσει οι αριστεροί που αυτοαποκαλούνται προοδευτικοί λες και έχουν το μονοπώλιο, τότε η φράση λέει απλώς το προφανές, ότι το κοινό έχει βαρεθεί να τους ακούει. 
Αν το δούμε γενικότερα και χωρίς κρυφά νοήματα για μυημένους, η φράση λέει επίσης το προφανές. Σε περιόδους κρίσης η πρώτη αντίδραση είναι η επιστροφή στις παραδοσιακές αξίες και δομές, είναι το ρισέτ για να πάρουμε πάλι μπρος ξεκινώντας από τα απλά και διαχρονικά. 

Στο ζήτημα των φοιτητικών αιτημάτων λογικό είναι η κοινωνία να είναι εναντίον της ασυδοσίας του ασύλου και των παρατάξεων. Τα φοιτητικά αιτήματα περί μνημονίου κλπ είναι άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε. 

Αλλά μιας και το νήμα είναι περί παιδείας, μπορεί κανείς να εξηγήσει πώς γράφεις πέντε μέσο όρο στις εξετάσεις; Εφαρμόστηκε επιτέλους στην Ελλάδα αυστηρό σύστημα βαθμολόγησης, αλά γαλλικά που το 15 θεωρείται άριστα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Αυτό που θεωρούμε πρόοδο μπορεί να διαφέρει πολύ από άτομο σε άτομο, αλλά συμφωνούμε οι περισσότεροι ότι στις δράσεις και τις πρωτοβουλίες της νεολαίας, ιδίως της σπουδάζουσας, περιμένουμε να δούμε την ελπίδα για το καλύτερο αύριο. Όμως, όπως στεκόμαστε απέξω και παρατηρούμε αυτό που παρατηρούμε μέσα από τα γυαλιά των ΜΜΕ, πολλοί δεν νιώθουν ελπίδα αλλά απελπισία. Αντί να αφουγκραζόμαστε τη νεολαία, κλείνουμε τα αυτιά μας για να μη μας ξεκουφάνουν τα άναρθρα συνθήματα ανάκατα με τον δικό της ολοφυρμό. Με άλλα λόγια, καταφέραμε να καταστρέψουμε ακόμα και το πιο ωραίο κομμάτι της κοινωνίας μας.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> Σε πρακτικό επίπεδο: Αφού ο νόμος καταργεί το άσυλο, γιατί δεν απαγόρευσε και τις καταλήψεις κατά τις εξεταστικές περιόδους;



Η απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου Νίκελ είναι απλή: οι καταλήψεις είναι εξορισμού παράνομες. Θα ήταν παράδοξο να ψηφιστεί νόμος που να τις απαγορεύει ρητά. Εννοείται ότι απαγορεύονται, όχι μόνο κατά τη διάρκεια των εξεταστικών περιόδων, αλλά γενικά. 
Απλά τώρα που θεωρητικά δεν υπάρχει άσυλο, μπορούν θεωρητικά οι πρυτανικές αρχές να ζητήσουν από την αστυνομία να επέμβει χωρίς πολλά πολλά, και εκείνη θεωρητικά να βγάλει τους καταληψίες και να κρατήσει τη σχολή ανοιχτή.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι επαναλαμβάνω τρεις φορές το "θεωρητικά", γιατί πιστεύω ότι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να παρέμβει η αστυνομία για τη λύση μιας κατάληψης. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι τι λέει και τι δεν λέει ο νόμος, αλλά πώς και σε ποιον βαθμό θα εφαρμοστεί.


----------



## rogne (Sep 9, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι δεν έχω γράψει τίποτα σε αυτό το νήμα (μπορεί όμως και να κάνω λάθος, δεν το έψαξα), μάλλον γιατί κάθε φορά που το βλέπω θυμάμαι ότι διαφωνώ με τον τίτλο του, δεν συμφωνώ δηλαδή με τη διάγνωση.

Θα περιοριστώ στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, λόγω επικαιρότητας αλλά κι επειδή την έχω πιο πρόσφατη και την ξέρω καλύτερα. Προφανώς "η ελληνική εκπαίδευση" του τίτλου καλύπτει κάμποσες δεκαετίες, υποθέτω ωστόσο ότι αν θεωρείτε πως "νοσεί", οι παθογένειές της θα έχουν περάσει και στις τελευταίες περιόδους της, ας πούμε από το 1995 μέχρι σήμερα, που είναι και η περίοδος για την οποία έχω προσωπική άποψη. 

Λοιπόν, αυτή τη δεκαπενταετία (και βάλε) που είχα άμεση εμπλοκή στο ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, πρέπει να πω ότι δεν διαπίστωσα παρά ελάχιστες από τις παθογένειες που περιγράφονται σε όλο αυτό το νήμα, και αυτές ακόμα σε πολύ μικρότερη έκταση απ' ό,τι διαβάζω παραπάνω (αλλά, επαναλαμβάνω, το νήμα είναι μακρύ και πιθανώς να μη συγκρατώ διάφορα απ' όσα έχουν γραφτεί). 12 γεμάτα χρόνια ήμουν φοιτητής, σε όλα τα επίπεδα, αλλά εξεταστική δεν έχασα ούτε μία φορά από καταλήψεις ή από άλλες αιτίες. Το χειρότερο που μπορώ να θυμηθώ είναι μια εξεταστική Σεπτεμβρίου που μετατέθηκε μερικές μέρες αργότερα - και αυτό είναι όλο. Ας σημειώσω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι η εμπειρία μου είναι από δύο αθηναϊκά πανεπιστήμια, το ΕΚΠΑ και το Πάντειο, και συνολικά από τρία τμήματα κοινωνικών επιστημών, δύο στο ΕΚΠΑ και ένα στο Πάντειο.

Να πούμε για κομματικές-φοιτητικές παρατάξεις και "φοιτητοπατέρες"; Να πούμε. Τους/τις έφαγα στη μάπα, ασφαλώς, αλλά τη ζωή κόλαση δεν μου την έκαναν. Με θυμάμαι ζαλισμένο από τις ξύλινες διακηρύξεις, τις προεκλογικές εκστρατείες, τις ανοιξιάτικες εκδρομές στη Μύκονο και τα πάρτι στα κλαμπ της Παραλιακής ή του κέντρου (τότε είχε ακόμα κλαμπ στο κέντρο της Αθήνας), αλλά, εντάξει, δεν έπαθα και τίποτα σοβαρό. Προσπέρασα. 

Να πούμε για διεφθαρμένους-αδιάφορους καθηγητές; Διεφθαρμένο δεν θυμάμαι να γνώσισα κανέναν, αδιάφορους αρκετούς: διπλοθεσίτες και τριπλοθεσίτες που έκαναν αγγαρεία στα μαθήματα. Θυμάμαι όμως μια χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση: σε μια σειρά τριών μαθημάτων που διδάσκονταν (δηλαδή _δεν _διδάσκονταν) από τριπλοθεσίτη καθηγητή, ο τρόπος "εκμάθησης" από μερίδα φοιτητών (συμπτωματικά, από παιδιά πολύ δραστήρια, έως και πολύ ...άτακτα, στη φοιτητική πολιτική) ήταν να μαζεύονται και να διαβάζουν συλλογικά την ύλη των μαθημάτων και να δίνουν μετά ζωή στα μαθήματα "αναγκάζοντας", με τις διαφωνίες τους, τον καθηγητή να ασχολείται πολύ περισσότερο απ' όσο θα ήθελε.

Σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο πια, το χειρότερο που έχω να θυμηθώ είναι ότι τα μαθήματα γίνονταν επί δύο χρόνια σε κτίριο-πάρκινγκ, το οποίο έτρεμε από τα αυτοκίνητα που το ανεβοκατέβαιναν. Υποδομές: να μια παθογένεια που δεν βλέπω να θεραπεύεται σύντομα, ούτε να θίγεται ιδιαιτέρως από τους ενοχλημένους με την "κατάντια του πανεπιστημίου" (οι οποίοι εστιάζουν τεχνηέντως αλλού). Ομοίως και σε διδακτορικό επίπεδο: αν και το Πάντειο θεωρείται ότι έχει μια αρκούντως σοβαρή βιβλιοθήκη, χωρίς μερικά χρονάκια στο εξωτερικό, ιδίοις εξόδοις, δεν θα είχα καν τι να διαβάσω. Δεν μιλάω για εργαστήρια και άλλες πανάκριβες υποδομές -- είμαι των ανθρωπιστικών σπουδών και μιλάω για απλά βιβλιαράκια...

Κι όμως, σε πείσμα των ανωτέρω, έχω ακούσει με τα ίδια μου τ' αυτιά 29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων πανεπιστημιακούς σε Αγγλία, Γαλλία και Γερμανία να εγκωμιάζουν το επίπεδο των μεταπτυχιακών τους που τους έρχονταν από ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια (αναφέρομαι πάντα στις ανθρωπιστικές και κοινωνικές επιστήμες): και κριτική σκέψη τους αναγνώριζαν, και ευρυμάθεια, και αφοσίωση, και τόλμη. Κυρίως τους έκανε εντύπωση μια ιδιάζουσα διεπιστημονικότητα, λες και τα παιδιά ήταν σε μεγάλο βαθμό αυτοδίδακτα, χωρίς ωστόσο να καταντούν "ερασιτέχνες της διανόησης" ή κάτι τέτοιο. Μέσα στο μπάχαλο, τουτέστιν, σαν κάτι καλό να γινόταν.

Αυτά εν συντομία. Πιθανώς να εξιδανικεύω λίγο, αν και δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ για ποιο λόγο θα το έκανα (ας πούμε όμως ότι άγνωσται αι βουλαί του ασυνειδήτου). Σίγουρα πάντως δεν μου είναι δυνατό να φτιάξω μια εικόνα βαριάς ασθένειας της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, ούτε μπορώ να διανοηθώ ότι το πανεπιστήμιο που γνώρισα εγώ είναι για γκρέμισμα. Κάπου διάβαζα σήμερα ότι το πανεπιστήμιο είναι μια "βολική Ιφιγένεια" (edit: εδώ). Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι με καλύπτει πλήρως η ανάλυση, αλλά με την εκτίμηση συμφωνώ, έστω και για τους δικούς μου λόγους...


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2011)

Μα αφορμή αυτό και τα περί φοιτητών... Χτες πήρε το αυτί μου μια κουβέντα όπου κάποιοι επέμεναν ότι οι φοιτητές τεμπελιάζουν. Μάλιστα η κυρία που τα έλεγε αυτά (απευθυνόμενη σε κάτι φοιτητές) ήταν λέει κι η ίδια μητέρα φοιτητών και ήξερε, ελάχιστοι μόνο δεν τεμπελιάζουν που τελειώνουν το πανεπιστήμιο στα τέσσερα-πέντε χρόνια. Και σκεφτόμουν ότι στο πέμπτο έτος της σχολής μου τότε γραφτήκαμε 66. Τρείς πήραν πτυχίο τον επόμενο Ιούνιο. Καμιά σαρανταριά πήραν πτυχίο τον Οκτώβριο, κι εγώ μαζί. Καμιά δεκαριά πήραν πτυχίο τον επόμενο Φεβρουάριο εν μέσω καταλήψεων και ήταν συνολικά 13 στην τελετή με κάτι παλιότερους, τους ήξερα όλους και ξέρω. Από τους υπόλοιπους πεντέξι ένας δεν πήρε ποτέ πτυχίο και οι άλλοι πήραν πτυχίο κάποια στιγμή αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε. Οπότε το 10% της τάξης χοντρικά τεμπέλιαζε με τα κριτήρια της κυρίας αυτής. 

Χτες στο λεωφορείο άκουγα μια φοιτήτρια που έλεγε ότι έχουν κατάληψη μέχρι την Τρίτη και έφυγε για το Σ/Κ και σκεφτόμουν ότι έχουν χαλάσει οι παρατάξεις. Δεν κάνεις κατάληψη πέντε μέρες, το πας δύο μέρες τη φορά και συνέλευση γιατί δεν θέλεις να φύγει ο κόσμος, πως θα κάνεις κατάληψη χωρίς κόσμο για περιφρούρηση; Αλλά ίσως τώρα να έχουμε φτάσει στο να λέει ένας έχουμε κατάληψη και λένε οι υπόλοιποι εντάξει, φύγαμε, ενώ όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια οι καθηγητές κλπ διαφωνούσαν και υπήρχαν συγκρούσεις όπου οι αριθμοί είχαν σημασία. Τέλος πάντων, μην δίνω ιδέες...

Σχετικά με την ανωτερότητα των Ελλήνων φοιτητών, έχω κι εγώ ακούσει τα ίδια για τις θετικές επιστήμες. Από Άγγλους πανεπιστημιακούς δασκάλους, όχι από άλλες εθνικότητες. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, από Άγγλους πανεπιστημιακούς δασκάλους όχι όλων των πανεπιστημίων- από αυτά που χωρίς άριστα στο πρώτο πτυχίο δεν θέλουν να σε ξέρουν (ένα - δύο είναι) δεν έχω ακούσει τίποτα. 
Εγώ προτιμώ τη μέση κατάσταση. Δεν είμαστε οι καλύτεροι, όπως δεν είμαστε οι χειρότεροι. Κάποιοι είναι πολύ καλοί, κάποιοι είναι μετριότατοι. Κάποιοι μπορεί να είναι και τα δύο, άνθρωποι είμαστε, όλα αλλάζουν.


----------



## Costas (Oct 6, 2011)

Το βάζω εδώ, να υπάρχει:

Fraud and Online Learning (ΝΥΤ)

Όχι, δεν πρόκειται για απάτες των ιδρυμάτων εις βάρος των διαδικτυακών σπουδαστών τους αλλά για απάτες των δεύτερων εις βάρος των πρώτων (ή μάλλον εις βάρος του κράτους)!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2011)

Είπε ο πρωθυπουργός ότι «δεν θα γίνουμε Ινδία;» Η πληροφορία φαίνεται πως δεν είναι ασφαλής.

Πάντως, δεν θα μας έβλαφτε (λέω, τώρα...) να μοιράζαμε δωρεάν Aakash στα παιδιά των σχολείων, μαζί με όλα τα βιβλία τους ηλεκτρονικά:

Το πιο φθηνό tablet του κόσμου, στην Ινδία (Καθημερινή)
Aakash tablet (Wikipedia)


----------



## Resident (Oct 7, 2011)

Από την ημέρα που το είπε αυτό ο πρωθυπουργός δεν βλέπω πια κάποιους από τους μόνιμους μελαψούς κυρίους στα φανάρια του Ν. Ηρακλείου και Ζωγράφου :).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2012)

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στους πρώην συναδέλφους μου εκπαιδευτικούς:

*Αντάρτικο και απειλές ΟΛΜΕ κατά της αξιολόγησης*

«Αντάρτικο» κατά της αξιολόγησης των καθηγητών κήρυξε η ΟΛΜΕ, ανακοινώνοντας ότι «θα ακυρώσει στην πράξη την προσπάθεια επιβολής της αξιολόγησης». Υιοθετώντας πρακτικές άλλων εποχών, απειλεί με διώξεις και στοχοποιήσεις τα στελέχη της εκπαίδευσης και τους εκπαιδευτικούς που θα συμμετέχουν στη διαδικασία, καλώντας τους να διαλέξουν με ποιον θα πάνε! 
Ειδικότερα, το υπ. Παιδείας προγραμματίζει την αξιολόγηση του εκπαιδευτικού έργου σε όλες τις σχολικές μονάδες από το 2012-2013. Σύμφωνα με σχετική απόφαση της αρμόδιας υφυπουργού Παιδείας κ. Εύης Χριστοφιλοπούλου άρχισε η προετοιμασία της διαδικασίας και έως το τέλος της τρέχουσας σχολικής χρονιάς θα επιμορφωθούν οι περίπου 13.000 διευθυντές των σχολείων και οι σχολικοί σύμβουλοι που έχουν επιλεγεί για την οργάνωση της αυτοαξιολόγησης των σχολικών συμβούλων. Στο πλαίσιο της αξιολόγησης μελετώνται τα μέσα-πόροι και το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό, η οργάνωση και διοίκηση του σχολείου, το κλίμα και οι σχέσεις στο σχολείο, τα εκπαιδευτικά αποτελέσματα. 
Ως απάντηση στην προετοιμασία του υπουργείου, η ΟΛΜΕ εξέδωσε χθες ανακοίνωση όπου αναφέρει ότι «έχουμε επανειλημμένα δηλώσει ότι θα αντισταθούμε για να μην περάσει η αξιολόγηση-χειραγώγηση των εκπαιδευτικών, που φέρνει την υποταγή, τη διάσπαση του κλάδου, τη μισθολογική καθήλωση, την άρση της μονιμότητας, τις απολύσεις». Μάλιστα, η ΟΛΜΕ προχωρά σε πρακτικές άλλων εποχών, απειλώντας όσους συμμετάσχουν. «Ολοι οι παράγοντες και τα στελέχη της εκπαίδευσης καλούνται να αποφασίσουν με ποιον είναι. Υπάρχουν εκπαιδευτικοί που θα συμβάλλουν στη χειραγώγηση, τη μισθολογική και βαθμολογική καθήλωση συναδέλφων τους; Υπάρχουν εκπαιδευτικοί που θα αποτελέσουν τον φορέα των απολύσεων συναδέλφων τους;» λέει η ΟΛΜΕ. Και προσθέτει: «Κανείς εκπαιδευτικός αξιολογητής. Κανείς συνεργός στις απολύσεις. Δεν έχει θέση στον κλάδο όποιος συνεργήσει σε απολύσεις. Πρέπει να διαλέξουν όλα τα στελέχη της εκπαίδευσης με ποιον είναι: με το δημόσιο σχολείο και τον εκπαιδευτικό ή με την τρόικα και την πολιτική διάλυσης του δημόσιου σχολείου;».​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2012)

Υπάρχουν και αλλού προβλήματα με την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών. (With Teacher Ratings Set to Be Released, Union Opens Campaign to Discredit Them, ΝΥ Times).


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2012)

Ναι, για φαντάσου... Αν ξεκινήσει αυτή η κατηφόρα, μπορεί κάποτε να ελέγχονται οι εκπαιδευτικοί αν κάνουν (όλοι) μάθημα μέσα στην τάξη, Θεός φυλάξοι! Μπορεί επίσης να μη χρειάζεται να τρέχουν σε φροντιστήρια τα παιδιά, αυτό πού το βάζεις, δηλαδή;

Όταν είπα σ' αυτό το νήμα ότι υπηρέτησα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση 23 χρόνια χωρίς να αξιολογηθώ ούτε μία φορά, και θεωρώ ότι η απουσία αξιολόγησης είναι το χειρότερο πράγμα που υπάρχει στην ελληνική δημόσια εκπαίδευση επειδή επιτρέπει να βρίσκονται στις τάξεις μερικοί ακατάλληλοι άνθρωποι, καλύτερα να μη θυμόμαστε την αντίδραση των "συναδέλφων"...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2012)

Πάντως, αυτό το σύστημα αξιολόγησης στη Νέα Υόρκη μοιάζει να έχει πραγματικά πολλά προβλήματα. Βασίζεται στη διαφορά απόδοσης των μαθητών μεταξύ αρχής και τέλους της εκπαιδευτικής χρονιάς και το ποσοστό αβεβαιότητας είναι τεράστιο, κάπου 35% (αν κατάλαβα σωστά). Η μοναδική πρακτική αντίδραση που είδα όμως στον αντίλογο είναι ότι «οι διευθυντές των σχολείων ξέρουν ποιοι είναι καλοί δάσκαλοι και ποιοι όχι». Προφανώς ούτε αυτό είναι αρκετό.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2012)

Δεν διαφωνώ σε τίποτα απ' όσα λες. Προφανώς αν η αξιολόγηση χωλαίνει, πρέπει να υπάρξουν προτάσεις για σωστή αξιολόγηση, όχι αντάρτικο για καθόλου αξιολόγηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Το λάθος της εκεί αξιολόγησης είναι ότι βασίζεται στην απόδοση των μαθητών, που οποιοσδήποτε φυσιολογικός ερευνητής, θα σου πει ότι είναι λάθος, γιατί αγνοεί κοινωνικοοικονομικές παραμέτρους. Το βιοτικό επίπεδο μιας περιοχής καθορίζει σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό την απόδοση των μαθητών στο σχολείο. Η διαφορά απόδοσης μεταξύ των ίδιων μαθητών, μοιάζει να έχει περισσότερη λογική, αλλά στην ουσία είναι απατηλή, γιατί ακριβώς αυτές οι συνθήκες μπορεί να είναι ευμετάβλητες, γι' αυτό και το αχανές ποσοστό αβεβαιότητας (35% αβεβαίοτητα = επιστημονική βάση μηδέν = για τα σκουπίδια). Είναι νομοτελειακό ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί σε υποβαθμισμένες περιοχές θα φαίνεται να αποδίδουν χειρότερα.

Η αξιολόγηση οφείλει να είναι στην βάση της μεθοδικότητας, της επιστημονικής προσέγγισης της εκπαίδευσης, της δραστηριότητας του εκπαιδευτικού ως προς την ενημέρωσή του για την βελτίωση του συστήματός του, τον δειγματοληπτικό έλεγχο στο σύστημα βαθμολόγησης που ακολουθεί στα γραπτά, τα συστηματικά λάθη που σημειώνονται στα ίδια γραπτά, που μπορεί να αποκαλύψουν κενά στην μέθοδο εκμάθησης, και φυσικά έλεγχο επί τόπου για την διασφάλιση ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός ακολουθεί ένα σύγχρονο σύστημα εκμάθησης που βασίζεται στην διαδραστικότητα και τις ευρέως αποδεκτές, παιδαγωγικές μεθόδους. Φυσικά ένα τέτοιο σύστημα αξιολόγησης είναι πιο χρονοβόρο, κοστοβόρο και δύσκολο. Αλλά άμα ήταν εύκολο, γρήγορο και φθηνό, θα την έκαναν τα ανήλικα ανήψια μου.

Βέβαια καταλαβαίνω τις αντιρρήσεις της ΟΛΜΕ, γιατί αν κάτι τέτοιο δεν συμβαίνει ούτε σε καλύτερα, δυτικά κράτη, οι πιθανότητες να συμβεί εδώ είναι ελαφρώς μεγαλύτερες από -20%.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2012)

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Πρέπει να διαλέξουν όλα τα στελέχη της εκπαίδευσης με ποιον είναι: με το δημόσιο σχολείο και τον εκπαιδευτικό ή με την τρόικα και την πολιτική διάλυσης του δημόσιου σχολείου;


Η μη αξιολόγηση δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την απαξίωση και τη διάλυση του δημόσιου σχολείου;

Οι οργανισμοί που δεν αποβάλλουν τα καρκινικά κύτταρά τους είναι καταδικασμένοι σε θάνατο.

Καλημέρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω την ΟΛΜΕ. Φοβούνται ότι η αξιολόγηση θα γίνει με τραγελαφικό τρόπο, όπως κάθε ανάλογη προσπάθεια από το ελληνικό χαόκρατος. Όμως η απάντηση σ' αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι αντιπρόταση για το πώς πρέπει να γίνει μια τέτοια διαδικασία, με αναλυτική έκθεση που θα συγγράψουν για τον σκοπό. Φυσικά ο φόβος απολύσεων είναι θράσος να προβάλλεται σαν αντίρρηση για την αξιολόγηση. Από πού κι ως πού να διεκδικεί -ειδικά σήμερα- ένας κλάδος το δικαίωμα να προστατεύεται από απόλυση, δίνοντας στους εργαζόμενους το ελεύθερο να μην νοιάζονται για το επίπεδο της δουλειάς τους;

Για το μόνο που πείθει η ΟΛΜΕ, αρνούμενη οποιαδήποτε διαδικασία αξιολόγησης και κατάθεσης αντιπρότασης, είναι η ενοχή της. Αν μη τι άλλο, η κατάθεση αντιπρότασης θα έδειχνε το επίπεδο αφοσίωσης, θα διασκέδαζε τις υποψίες αδιαφορίας (ή βεβαιότητες -όπως το πάρει κανείς) και θα έδινε αξία στον κλάδο. Θα έδειχνε ότι η ΟΛΜΕ ενδιαφέρεται για το επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης και την ποιότητα δουλειάς των μελών της.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 25, 2012)

Εμένα θα μου έφτανε κάτι απλούστατο σε πρώτη φάση: Να είναι ο διευθυντής του σχολείου υπεύθυνος να αξιολογεί αν ένας εκπαιδευτικός κάνει μάθημα μέσα στην τάξη ή αν τα παιδιά περνάνε την ώρα τους πηδώντας από τα παράθυρα της τάξης (υπαρκτό παράδειγμα σε λύκειο του Μενιδίου). Επίσης, να είναι υποχρεωμένος ο διευθυντής να αναφέρει και να προωθεί τα παράπονα των γονιών και των μαθητών για κάποιον εκπαιδευτικό, και όχι να τα θάβει για να μην πλήξει τον συνάδελφο.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 25, 2012)

Κι εγώ την καταλαβαίνω την ΟΛΜΕ. Είναι και το συνδικαλιστικό μου όργανο, άλλωστε, και έχει την πλήρη στήριξή μου.
Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι τα είπατε καλά παραπάνω. Πιστεύω ότι η λογική και δίκαιη άρνηση της ΟΛΜΕ να δεχθεί την αξιολόγηση, βασίζεται στο εξής σκεπτικό:

1. Εμείς οι εκπαιδευτικοί αξιολογούμε καθημερινά τους μαθητές μας. Βαθμολογούμε τις επιδόσεις τους, κρίνουμε τη συμπεριφορά τους, κ.ο.κ. Με άλλα λόγια, όλοι οι εκπαιδευτικοί είμαστε αξιολογητές.
2. Δουλειά του χτίστη είναι να χτίζει, όχι να τον χτίζουν. Του ψήστη να ψήνει, όχι να τον ψήνουν. Του πωλητή να πουλάει, όχι να τον πουλάνε. Του γαμιά να γαμάει, όχι να τον γαμάνε.
3. Άρα δουλειά του αξιολογητή είναι να αξιολογεί, όχι να τον αξιολογούν.
4. Από πού και ως πού λοιπόν ζητάει αυτή η μίνιστερ να μας αξιολογήσει; Και αν το δεχθούμε, τι θα έρθει μετά; Θα χτίζουμε τους χτίστες και θα ψήνουμε τους ψήστες;
5. Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά για φαντάσου μετά να προκύψει και η απαίτηση να κάνουμε σωστά τη δουλειά μας, ώστε τα παιδιά να μην πηγαίνουν φροντιστήριο! Τι θα γίνει τότε; Έχει κανείς σκεφτεί τι επίπτωση θα είχε αυτό; Πόσοι άνθρωποι θα έχαναν τη δουλειά τους; Πόσες οικογένειες θα έμεναν χωρίς ψωμί στο τραπέζι; Εμείς οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουμε κοινωνική αποστολή, και την υπηρετούμε πιστά. Απολαμβάνουμε μεν το δικαίωμα στην εργασία, αλλά δεν μας αρκεί αυτό. Φροντίζουμε να δημιουργούμε και θέσεις εργασίας για τους συνανθρώπους μας.
6. Όσοι αναζητούν τους φταίχτες για τα κακά της εκπαίδευσης, ας κοιτάξουν επιτέλους έξω από το σχολείο, και όχι μέσα σε αυτό. Εξάλλου, όλοι ξέρουν ότι το ελληνικό δημόσιο σχολείο ήταν το καλύτερο του κόσμου, προτού έρθει η τρόικα να το διαλύσει.

Μα να θέλουν να αξιολογήσουν τον αξιολογητή; Πάει, οι λέξεις έχουν χάσει το νόημά τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Αυτό είναι ξεκάθαρο λεκτικό τέχνασμα. Ότι δεν μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις τον αξιολογητή γιατί δεν μπορείς να χτίσεις τον χτίστη. Η αξιολόγηση είναι μέρος όλων των επαγγελμάτων και όλοι οι αξιολογητές αξιολογούνται από τους από πάνω τους.

Εξάλλου οι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν είναι αξιολογητές. Δουλειά του εκπαιδευτή είναι να διδάξει, όχι να αξιολογήσει τους μαθητές. Η αξιολόγηση είναι στην βάση του τι δείχνει να έμαθε ο μαθητής και δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητο να γίνεται από το ίδιο πρόσωπο που τον δίδαξε. Για πρακτικούς λόγους, τακτική αξιολόγηση της γνώσης του μαθητή γίνεται από τον ίδιο τον εκπαιδευτικό, αλλά μόνο γι' αυτό -για πρακτικούς λόγους- όχι γιατί είναι αυτή η δουλειά του. Και για να το πάω παραπέρα, η αξιολόγηση δεν είναι καν μέρος της διδασκαλίας και κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έχει θέση στο σχολείο. Οι μόνοι δυο λόγοι που υπάρχει ακόμα η βαθμολογία είναι γιατί πιστεύεται ότι αποτελεί κίνητρο για τον μαθητή και γιατί χρειάζεται κάποια διαδικασία για να γίνεται επιλογή για την εισαγωγή στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 25, 2012)

Δεν είναι σαφής η ειρωνεία στο σχόλιο μου;


----------



## panadeli (Feb 25, 2012)

Πάντως επειδή το θέμα είναι σοβαρό, αλλά η ΟΛΜΕ όχι, δεν μπαίνω καν στη λογική να σχολιάσω την ανακοίνωσή της.
Το μόνο που ήθελα να κάνω είναι να τονίσω αυτήν την αντίφαση, ότι δηλαδή ενώ εμείς οι εκπαιδευτικοί καθημερινά αξιολογούμε τους μαθητές μας, δεν θέλουμε να μας αξιολογεί κανείς. Δεν πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως τρόπος να δικαιολογηθεί αυτή η εξωφρενική στάση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Πώς δεν είναι. Απλά βρήκα αφορμή για να το πω κι αυτό, γιατί παραπλήσια δικαιολογία έχω ακούσει από εκπαιδευτικό. Ομολογώ ότι διαβάζοντας τις πρώτες δυο γραμμές είπα "μα τι γράφει;" αλλά μετά διάβασα αυτό με τον ψήστη και τον χτίστη και λύθηκα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2012)

Ποτέ αξιολόγηση! Ποτέ! Μάλιστα, προτείνω ως πρόεδρο του κινήματος μια παλιά καθηγήτρια στο σχολείο μου, που έπαιρνε ψυχοφάρμακα, και μια φορά είχε βάλει 20 σε μαθητή που της είχε πει μάθημα, ενώ εκείνος της είχε πει το λύκο με τα εφτά κατσικάκια (δεν κάνω κα-θό-λου πλάκα). 

Να βάλουμε και γραμματέα τη χημικό μου, που στο διάλειμμα σαχλαμάριζε με τα αγοράκια και αναμετριόταν με τα κοριτσάκια να δει ποια είχε πιο ωραία μάτια, ήταν πιο ψηλή, κτλ. 

Αν δεν μας κάνουν αυτοί, έχω κι άλλους. Κανείς συνεργός στις απολύσεις! Όχι στην άρση της μονιμότητας!


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Έχω κι εγώ να προτείνω άγιους καθηγητές. Είχα μια χημικό στο λύκειο, που την πρώτη μέρα μαθήματος είπε ότι θα την βλέπουμε και θα κατουράμε υδράργυρο και έδινε σφαλιάρες σε όποιον μασούσε μαστίχα, χασμουριόταν ή φταρνιζόταν*, και έκανε παρέα με έναν μαθηματικό μου, που άφησε έγκυο μια μαθήτριά του, την έπεφτε -ευθέως- σε όλα τα κοριτσάκια της τάξης και που και οι δυο μαζί πίστευαν ότι είμαι διανοητικά καθυστερημένος (γιατί το άθροισμα της αντιληπτικής τους ικανότητας ήταν λίγο πιο πάνω από το απόλυτο μηδέν). Επίσης είχα έναν ζωγράφο στο δημοτικό που ήταν παιδεραστής -κανονικότατα- αλλά αυτός τελικά απολύθηκε αλλά με υπόγειες διαδικασίες για να μην γίνει σκάνδαλο. Απ' όσο ξέρω, μετά έγινε μανάβης. Απολύθηκε μετά από πολλαπλές καταγγελίες γονέων, αφού βρήκαν τα κοριτσάκια τους το κουράγιο να ομολογήσουν τι έκανε.

Στην Β' δημοτικού είχα μια δασκάλα** που έριχνε σφαλιάρες σε όποιον δεν έκανε ασκήσεις. Μια μέρα τα είχα πάρει στο κρανίο και της είπα ότι δεν έχει δικαίωμα να χτυπάει τα παιδιά και θα της κάνω μήνυση (πάντα τέτοιος ήμουν). Εξαιτίας της άλλαξα σχολείο. Μιλάμε όμως για πολύ ξύλο, οι σφαλιάρες που έριχνε ήταν διαστημικές. Αργότερα έγινε διευθύντρια...


* γιατί ως γνωστόν αυτές είναι πλήρως εκούσιες λειτουργίες.
** η ίδια που αναφέρω και στο "_Να σώσουμε τον ελληνικό λαό από τους σωτήρες του_".


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

Νούμερα καθηγητές θα εξακολουθήσουν να υπάρχουν με κάθε σύστημα. Πάντως το σύστημα αξιολόγησης δεν μπορεί να στηρίζεται μόνο στην απόδοση των μαθητών. Δε λέω περισσότερα, τα είπε ο Ελληγενής. 

Για το ζήτημα των εκπαιδευτικών- παιδεραστών, των εκπαιδευτικών που χαριεντίζονται με μαθητές, των εκπαιδευτικών που σχολιάζουν μεταξύ τους το μίνι της κάθε μαθήτριας κλπ, που απ'ό,τι φαίνεται δεν είναι και τόσο σπάνια φαινόμενα, δυστυχώς η αξιολόγηση δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. Όσο η κοινωνία ανέχεται τέτοια πράγματα και επιτρέπει το κουκούλωμά τους, τόσο θα συνεχίσουν να συμβαίνουν. 
Στο λύκειο είχα έναν φιλόλογο ποιητή. Δεν τον είχα ποτέ δηλαδή, γιατί ήταν Φιλόλογος με κεφαλαίο και δεν καταδεχόταν να διδάξει σε μικρές τάξεις, αναλάμβανε μόνο την τρίτη δέσμη, δηλαδή μια τάξη κυρίως μαθήτριες, 17-18 ετών, ορισμένες από τις οποίες ήταν ενήλικες τυπικά. Και κάθε χρόνο αποκτούσε πολύ στενές φιλίες με μια- δυο, που τις εντυπωσίαζε με τα στιχάκια του, κι επειδή κάθε χρόνο συνόδευε την πενταήμερη κυκλοφορούσαν πολλές φήμες για το τι γινόταν μακριά από τα μάτια των γονιών και της συζύγου του. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, τα στιχάκια δεν είναι πλάκα, ήταν ποιητής αρκετά γνωστός και κάθε λίγα χρόνια έβγαζε κι από μια ποιητική συλλογή, εμπνευσμένη από κάποια ανώνυμα _κοριτσόπουλα_ (αχ, αυτά τα λυρικά κοριτσόπουλα της νεοελληνικής γραμματείας). Τέλος πάντων, ο κόσμος το΄χε βούκινο, μη μου πείτε ότι τίποτα δεν είχε φτάσει στα αυτιά των προϊσταμένων του ή ότι ποτέ κανένας γονιός δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα. Κι όμως δεν είπε ποτέ κανείς τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Εννοείται πως η αξιολόγηση δεν είναι μάγια. Δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα για τέτοια φαινόμενα. Όμως σε ένα υγιές σύστημα διαρκούς αξιολόγησης, μπορούν να υπάρχουν κι άλλες μορφές διασφάλισης ότι τέτοια φαινόμενα θα μειωθούν στο ανθρωπίνως ελάχιστο. Το κυριότερο όπλο είναι η ψυχολογική αξιολόγηση, κάθε κάποια χρόνια (5, 10, 20 ή κάθε όσα κρίνεται σκόπιμο). Σίγουρα οι ακραίες περιπτώσεις θα δίνουν δείγματα, αν η αξιολόγηση γίνεται κατά μονάδα και με τα "ύπουλα" όπλα της ψυχολογίας, ώστε ο προβληματικός να μην μπορεί να κρυφτεί.

Καμμιά μορφή αξιολόγησης δεν μπορεί να εξαλείψει κάθε κακώς κείμενο. Είναι ανθρωπίνως αδύνατο. Ωστόσο μπορεί να καλυτερέψει τα πράγματα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 25, 2012)

Για λόγους που δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να εξηγήσω, είμαι κατά της χρήσης τέτοιας αξιολόγισης, γιατί τότε στερούμε το τεκμήριο της αθωότητας στον καθένα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Πιο πολύ ιδέα είναι. Έχω περάσει ψυχολογική αξιολόγηση στο στρατό, όπως όλοι και στο εξωτερικό δεν είναι σπάνιο να ζητάνε να περάσεις ψυχολογική αξιολόγηση ή έστω απλά τεστ. Νομίζω ότι είναι καλύτερο να αισθανθούν μερικά άτομα άβολα παρά να έχουμε ψυχάκηδες εκπαιδευτικούς ή έστω ακατάλληλους για το επάγγελμα. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι στην διάρκεια της καριέρας τους θα επηρεάσουν το μέλλον πολλών εκατοντάδων παιδιών. Δεν διαφωνώ ότι είναι αρκετά intrusive αλλά π.χ. οι εναλλακτικές λύσεις στις οποίες έχουν προβεί μεμονωμένα σχολεία του εξωτερικού, είναι απείρως πιο τρομακτικές (από κάμερες στια αίθουσες, μέχρι περιβραχιόνια-GPS στα παιδιά)


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2012)

Όχι, όχι, όχι! Στην Ελλάδα, οι καθηγητές στα σχολεία έχουν αποδείξει την αξία τους. Έχουν αποφοιτήσει από το πανεπιστήμιο, και δεν χρειάζεται τί-πο-τα άλλο! Ούτε δια βίου εκπαίδευση, ούτε ενημέρωση για καινούριες τεχνικές διδασκαλίας, ούτε επισκέψεις σε ψυχολόγους, ούτε καν επιθεωρητής να δει αν κάνουν μάθημα ή αν αφήνουν τους μαθητές να παίζουν ταμπού την ώρα του μαθήματος (μια γαλλικού μου).


----------



## pros (Feb 26, 2012)

:) Ακόμη και με καθεστώς αξιολόγησης, το μακρινό 1976 οι άχρηστοι ζούσαν και βασίλευαν! Σε μια πρόσφατη συγκέντρωση παλιών συμμαθητών, όλοι μας θυμόμασταν την *μοναδική* αξιόλογη παράδοση του καθηγητή φυσικής-χημείας, με τον επιθεωρητή στην αίθουσα.

Η κατάργηση της αξιολόγησης απλώς τους επιτρέπει να μην αγχώνονται καθόλου. Αλήθεια με ποια κριτήρια προάγονται σε διευθυντικές θέσεις οι καθηγητές; Τι δουλειά θα έπρεπε να κάνουν όταν βρίσκονται σε αυτές τις θέσεις;


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2012)

Proς, η θέση του διευθυντή δεν αρέσει σε πολλούς καθηγητές γιατί έχει μεν λιγότερες ώρες διδασκαλίας αλλά πρέπει να είναι στο σχολείο συνέχεια, έχει γραφειοκρατία και έχει και ευθύνη.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 26, 2012)

Εγώ νομίζω ότι τους αρέσει, πάντως, γιατί συνοδεύεται από σημαντική μισθολογική αύξηση.


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2012)

Ανάλογα με το πού βρίσκεται ο καθένας. Αν έχεις μικρά παιδιά και θες να γυρνάς σπίτι σου νωρίς ή αν το σχολείο που βρίσκεσαι δεν σου αρέσει;
Πάντως ξέρω ότι για να γίνεις σύμβουλος χρειάζεσαι διδακτορικό στην εκπαίδευση και παίρνεις πολλά εκτός έδρας που βγαίνουν σχεδόν διπλάσιος μισθός (αυτό από σχολική συμβουλο που καθόταν πίσω μου στο ΚΤΕΛ το Σεπτέμβριο). Όμως ξέρω κόσμο με διδακτορικό στην εκπαίδευση και δεν θέλουν να γίνουν σύμβουλοι. Δεν ξέρω γιατί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2012)

Παρατηρώ μια προοδευτική μαλάκυνση στην ύλη του δημοτικού. Πρώτα απ' όλα, από πότε έγινε ο στιγμιαίος μέλλοντας _συνοπτικός_ και η προστακτική αορίστου "_προστακτική συνοπτικού τύπου_"; Με το καλό να γίνει κι ο ενεστώτας *ενεστώς*, ο εξακολουθητικός μέλλοντας *μέλλων ατελεύτητος* κι ο παρατατικός *ατέρμων τετελεσθείς*. Ψάχνουμε ακόμη να βρούμε τρόπους να εμπλουτίσουμε την γλώσσα με αρχαϊσμούς και να δυσκολέψουμε την εκμάθηση της γλώσσας; Δεν φτάνει που τα βιβλία είναι γραμμένα σε γλώσσα διαστημική και κάθε τρίτη λέξη είναι άγνωστη και ακατάληπτη για παιδιά του δημοτικού;

Τι νόημα έχει να μάθουν τα παιδιά να μετράνε μέχρι το 100, στην πρώτη δημοτικού; Ξέρουν τι είναι 100; Το 100 είναι μια ποσότητα μη αντιληπτή από τον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο, ήδη. Χάριν εκπαίδευσης, μαθαίνουμε να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε αναλογικά, αλλά ένα 6χρονο, σαφέστατα δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 1, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χάριν εκπαίδευσης, μαθαίνουμε να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε αναλογικά, αλλά ένα 6χρονο, σαφέστατα δεν καταλαβαίνει τι σημαίνει.


Μια μικρή παρατήρηση: Εννοείς "χάρη στην εκπαίδευση" και όχι "χάριν εκπαίδευσης", σωστά; Εκτός αν το κατάλαβα εγώ λάθος. Εννοείς ότι "με τη βοήθεια της εκπαίδευσης μαθαίνουμε", όχι "για το χατίρι της εκπαίδευσης";


----------



## Zazula (Mar 1, 2012)

Πάντως η κόρη μου (β' δημοτικού) μια χαρά μέτρησε πολύ πιο πάνω απ' το 100  για να πάρει το 3ds της. :)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Πάντως, η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω δει και εξισώσεις στην ύλη του δημοτικού, νομίζω στης δευτέρας. Απλές (5+ .... = 8, βρείτε το ...), αλλά εξισώσεις. Μια χαρά τα καταφέρνουν τα παιδιά - αυτά που ξέρω εγώ τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μια μικρή παρατήρηση: Εννοείς "χάρη στην εκπαίδευση" και όχι "χάριν εκπαίδευσης", σωστά; Εκτός αν το κατάλαβα εγώ λάθος. Εννοείς ότι "με τη βοήθεια της εκπαίδευσης μαθαίνουμε", όχι "για το χατίρι της εκπαίδευσης";



Πράγματι. Έχεις δίκιο.

Σχετικά με το μέτρημα, τα παιδιά καταφέρνουν να μετρήσουν μέχρι το 100, αλλά χωρίς κανένα νόημα. Δεν καταλαβαίνουν την ποσότητα αυτή. Το περί αναλογίας είναι εύκολο να το διαπιστώσετε και οι ίδιοι. Προσπαθήστε να σχεδιάσετε ή να φανταστείτε έναν κύκλο 100 φορές μεγαλύτερο από έναν άλλον, χωρίς την βοήθεια των μαθηματικών (π.χ. "αυτός είναι 1 εκατοστό σε διάμετρο, άρα ο δεύτερος θα είναι 1 μέτρο"). Ή δείτε δυο αντικείμενα και προσπαθήστε να μαντέψετε πόσο μεγαλύτερο είναι το ένα απ' τ' άλλο. Η αντιληπτική ικανότητα του ανθρώπου φτάνει στο όριο περίπου των 20 μονάδων.

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα είναι το θησαυροφυλάκιο του Σκρουτζ Μακ Ντακ. Ο δημιουργός του, χρειάστηκε να επινοήσει λέξεις όπως απιθανικομμύρια, φανταστικομμύρια, κ.α. για να εκφράσει το ποσό που περιείχε το κτήριο. Ωστόσο το ποσό είναι πιο γήινο, περίπου 1 τρις δολλάρια.

Αν αρχίζετε να λέτε στους γύρω σας ότι όλη η ύλη του σύμπαντος είναι 10^100 άτομα, όλοι θα θεωρήσουν ότι το ποσό είναι πολύ μικρό και λέτε βλακείες. Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό είναι ένα νούμερο αμύθητα μεγαλύτερο από το πραγματικό (περίπου 10^80). Μόνο ένας κόκκος άμμου, περιέχει 10^19 άτομα. Αν πείτε πρώτα αυτό, τότε το 10^100 θα τους φανεί ακόμη πιο μικρό.

Με όλο αυτό θέλω να πω ότι είναι όχι μόνο μάταιο αλλά και επικίνδυνο να πηδάει η ύλη σε όλο και μικρότερες τάξεις. Κουράζουμε τα παιδιά χωρίς απόλυτως κανέναν λόγο, τα μπερδεύουμε, πιθανώς να τους δημιουργούμε νέες μαθησιακές δυσκολίες, να τα κάνουμε να χάνουν από νωρίς το ενδιαφέρον τους και φυσικά τούς δημιουργούμε άγχος και πίεση, πράγμα απαράδεκτο. Κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να έρχονται στην ώρα τους.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως θυμάμαι στην πέμπτη (ή στην τετάρτη; ) δημοτικού κάναμε με τους συμμαθητές μας διαγωνισμό ποιος θα συμπληρώσει πρώτος το βιβλίο των μαθηματικών ως το τέλος όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα, από την αρχή της χρονιάς, και μετά ερχόταν ο δάσκαλος, μας μάλωνε και το έσβηνε, για να το κάνουμε όταν θα ερχόταν η ώρα του στην ύλη. Πόσο πολύ βαριόμασταν μετά, δε λέγεται.

Θέλω να πω, το παιδί στο σχολείο ούτε «ρήμα» ξέρει τι θα πει, αλλά μια χαρά τα καταφέρνει και μαθαίνει να φτιάχνει και να γράφει προτάσεις. Πού το κακό, δεν καταλαβαίνω. Εξάλλου, η εκπαίδευση συνεχίζεται - και εμπλουτίζεται - αργότερα (εκτός κι αν έχετε το φυσικό μου στη Β' Λυκείου, που μας έλεγε «αφού τα κάνετε στο φροντιστήριο, δεν σας τα εξηγώ παραπάνω», και άφηνε όσους δεν πηγαίναμε φροντιστήριο μαλάκες).


----------



## nickel (Mar 1, 2012)

Άμα έχετε τα κότσια, συζητήστε την PC πολιτική που λέει ότι οι μαθητές όλων των δυνατοτήτων πρέπει να εκπαιδεύονται μαζί — αυτοί που τα παίρνουν γρήγορα και βαριούνται, μαζί με εκείνους που δεν τα παίρνουν και αγκομαχούν. Μια πολιτική που έχω την υποψία ότι είναι σωστή, αλλά εφαρμόζεται λάθος. Δεν έχω ωστόσο διαβάσει αρκετά για να έχω σοβαρή άποψη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Προσωπικά, είμαι υπέρ του μη διαχωρισμού. Έχω μάλιστα παρακολουθήσει δύο σεμινάρια για τον αυτισμό τον τελευταίο χρόνο, όπου έμαθα ότι οι αυτιστικοί μαθητές επωφελούνται πολύ περισσότερο από το να παρακολουθούν μαθήματα σε τάξη με μη αυτιστικά παιδιά, παρά σε ειδική τάξη. Τώρα βέβαια θα έρθει κάποιος και θα πει ότι ναι μεν, αλλά τα αυτιστικά παιδιά πρέπει να έχουν μαζί τους ειδικό παιδαγωγό που να τα βοηθάει και να επισπεύδει τη διαδικασία, και θα 'χει και δίκιο, αλλά πού να το βρει σε αυτή τη χώρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 1, 2012)

Είναι προφανές ότι ο ασθενέστερος (αθλητής, μαθητής, μεταφραστής, οτιδήποτε) που θέλει να μάθει ωφελείται πάντα από μια μεικτή διαδικασία, το ζήτημα τίθεται συνήθως όμως από την πλευρά των ισχυρότερων και είναι στο κατά πόσο η διαδικασία αυτή είναι ανασταλτική για εκείνους. Προσωπικά, δεν έχω ιδέα. Διαισθητικά μοιάζει λογικό το να γίνονται στοχευμένα οι προσπάθειες, αλλά μέχρι ποιο βαθμό; Σε επίπεδο ιδιωτικού μαθήματος; Και δεν πρέπει να αποτελεί μέρος της διαδικασίας και η συνολική και πολύπλευρη κοινωνικοποίηση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2012)

Εγώ είμαι κατηγορηματικά κατά του διαχωρισμού. Παιδιά περισσότερων δυνατοτήτων μπορούν να επιταχύνουν την μόρφωσή τους εξωσχολικά, διαβάζοντας, παίζοντας, κτλ, κτλ, κτλ. Στην σχολική μου ζωή έζησα τέτοιον διαχωρισμό, όταν πήγαινα β' γυμνασίου, όπου μάς χώρισαν στην βάση γνώσης αγγλικών και ο διαχωρισμός επεκτάθηκε και στο μάθημα της ιστορίας (γιατί κάτι έπρεπε να κάνει το ένα τμήμα όταν το άλλο έκανε advanced αγγλικά. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν παταγώδης αποτυχία. Τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου σχολείο, το τμήμα των "αδυνάτων" βρέθηκε να έχει καλύψει την ύλη ένα μήνα πριν το τμήμα των "δυνατών". Επιπροσθέτως, δημιούργησε φαινόμενα σνομπισμού.

Παλάβρα, ο δάσκαλος καλά έκανε και σας τα έσβηνε, γιατί στατιστικά το πιο πιθανό ήταν όχι μόνο να κάνατε λάθη αλλά και να σας εντυπωθούν λάθος οι γνώσεις. Είναι εύκολο για ένα παιδί δημοτικού να παρεξηγήσει μια άσκηση και πολύ σημαντικό η πρώτη του ανάμνηση από την επίλυση να είναι η σωστή.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Πράγματι. Μόνο που τα κάναμε σωστά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2012)

Έτερον εκάτερον. Ο δάσκαλος έπρεπε "να πάει με τις πιθανότητες". Επίσης να σας δώσει ένα χέρι ξύλο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 1, 2012)

Α!!! Τώρα που είπες ξύλο, θυμήθηκα θεά δασκάλα που είχε στην πρώτη και στη δευτέρα δημοτικού η ξαδέρφη μου, η οποία έδερνε τα παιδιά με ένα σχοινί που είχε στην άκρη του κόμπους. Επειδή η αξιολόγηση και τα παράπονα είναι οδοντόκρεμες, γιατί είπαμε, ΟΧΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ, σταμάτησε μόνο όταν πήγε από εκεί ένας μπαμπάς και την απείλησε ότι θα την πληρώσει με το ίδιο νόμισμα.

Ελπίζω να έχει συνταξιοδοτηθεί από τότε, η βλαμμένη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 1, 2012)

Αν κρίνω απ' την δική μου εμπειρία, μάλλον τώρα είναι διευθύντρια και όχι συνταξιούχος.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Κι η δική μου εμπειρία από το διαχωρισμό είναι κακή και όχι από το σχολείο αλλά από τα γερμανικά που πήγα στη Γερμανία να κάνω μαθήματα πριν μερικά χρόνια.
Οι Γερμανοί λοιπόν μας χώρισαν σε τμήματα ανάλογα με τους βαθμούς μας και έτσι βρέθηκα σε ένα τμήμα τούβλων, με αποτέλεσμα να είμαστε όλοι μουγκοί στο μάθημα και να δημιουργείται μια ωραία _ατιμόσφαιρα_. Το χειρότερο ήταν που στο αποχαιρετιστήριο πάρτυ μας μας ζήτησαν να ετοιμάσει κάθε τμήμα από ένα πεντάλεπτο ψυχαγωγίας και οι προχωρημένοι είχαν ετοιμάσει ολόκληρο σκετς με αναφορές στα μαθήματα και τις επισκέψεις που κάναμε, με μπόλικη γερμανική κουλτούρα κλπ από τα οποία εγώ με το ζόρι έπιανα μέσες άκρες, οπότε αντί να απολαμβάνω το θέαμα έκανα ό,τι κι οι άλλοι που κοιτάζανε τις αντιδράσεις των γερμανών δασκάλων για να καταλάβουν αν έπρεπε να γελάσουμε ή να χειροκροτήσουμε.

Οπότε ναι, επωφελούνται οι κακοί μαθητές. 

Από την άλλη μου λέγανε ότι το πρώτο τρίμηνο στο Καίμπριτζ κάνουν χρυσές δουλειές οι ψυχαναλυτές κι οι σύμβουλοι καθώς οι φοιτητές που μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή ήταν οι πρώτοι κι οι καλύτεροι στο σχολείο τους πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα, γιατί βρίσκονται σε τάξη που ΟΛΟΙ είναι οι πρώτοι και οι καλύτεροι του σχολείου τους. Για πολλούς το πλήγμα είναι τεράστιο και ακολουθούν αυτοκτονίες κλπ. 

Οπότε τελικά, κάνει καλό ψυχολογικά στους καλούς η συνδιδασκαλία με τους κακούς;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2012)

Η μόνη μου εμπειρία από τον διαχωρισμό είναι όταν ο γιος μου στην Α' Γυμνασίου πήγε σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο όπου χωρίζουν τα παιδιά σε τμήματα αγγλικών ανάλογα με την εικόνα που έδωσαν στις εξετάσεις εισαγωγής στο σχολείο. Επειδή η εικόνα του στις εξετάσεις ήταν πολύ καλή, τον έβαλαν στο ανώτερο τμήμα, όπου δεν κατάφερε, και στα έξι χρόνια του Γυμνασίου-Λυκείου, να πάρει αγγλικά πάνω από 15. Είχα παραπονεθεί μια φορά ότι βασανίζεται σ' αυτό τμήμα όπου έκαναν αμερικανική λογοτεχνία, και ότι αν τον είχαν βάλει στο αμέσως κατώτερο τμήμα, θα έβλεπε καμιά φορά τις προσπάθειές του να αμείβονται με κανένα άριστα, αλλά με έπεισαν ότι στο κατώτερo τμήμα θα μάθαινε λιγότερα πράγματα. Άρα, ναι, η επαφή του με τους άριστους του ανώτερου τμήματος πρέπει να του έκανε καλό.

Στα δημόσια σχολεία που έχω διδάξει εγώ 23 χρόνια δεν υπάρχει διαχωρισμός, οπότε δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται. Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι πάντα τύχαινε να έχουμε σε μερικές τάξεις παιδιά που η αντιληπτική τους ικανότητα ήταν επιπέδου για ειδικό σχολείο, και οι καθηγητές δεν ασχολούνταν ιδιαίτερα μαζί τους, επειδή δεν είχαν ούτε τον χρόνο ούτε την εκπαίδευση για να ασχοληθούν. Το αν ωφελούνταν τα παιδιά από τη φοίτησή τους σε κανονική αντί για ειδική τάξη δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να το διαπιστώσω, αλλά είχα την αίσθηση ότι ένιωθαν αποκλεισμένα και απομονωμένα επειδή τα άλλα παιδιά δεν τα αντιμετώπιζαν ως ισότιμα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 2, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> [...] Το αν ωφελούνταν τα παιδιά από τη φοίτησή τους σε κανονική αντί για ειδική τάξη δεν είχα την ευκαιρία να το διαπιστώσω, αλλά είχα την αίσθηση ότι ένιωθαν αποκλεισμένα και απομονωμένα επειδή τα άλλα παιδιά δεν τα αντιμετώπιζαν ως ισότιμα.


Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο πρέπει να υπάρχουν ειδικά εκπαιδευμένοι δάσκαλοι στις τάξεις, που να ασχολούνται μεμονωμένα με τα παιδιά. Φυσικά, θα ήταν άριστο αν ο κάθε καθηγητής λάμβανε ειδική περαιτέρω κατάρτιση.

Αυτή είναι και η αιτία που βρίσκω τη θέση της ΟΛΜΕ και της κάθε ΟΛΜΕ για τη δια βίου εκπαίδευση ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ. Ειδικά στο θέμα του αυτισμού, και της εκπαίδευσης των παιδιών, οι έρευνες είναι πολλές και οι εξελίξεις θεαματικές *και συνεχείς*. Στα σεμινάρια που παρακολούθησα έμαθα πως παιδιά με αυτισμό έχουν τη δυνατότητα να εντάσσονται απολύτως στο μέσο όρο όταν αποφοιτούν από το σχολείο - αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν δείχνουν διαφορετικά, και δεν φέρονται διαφορετικά, με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν όχι απλώς να αυτοεξυπηρετηθούν, αλλά να ενταχθούν απόλυτα στο κοινωνικό σύνολο. Βέβαια, για να γίνει αυτό, χρειάζεται ειδική και συνεχής ενασχόληση από τους γονείς, αλλά *και από το δάσκαλο*. 

Σε εκείνους που παρακολούθησαν τα σεμινάρια υπήρχαν δάσκαλοι και καθηγητές που έρχονταν οικειοθελώς, γιατί είχαν στις τάξεις τους μαθητές και ήθελαν να τους βοηθήσουν. Όλοι είχαν να καταθέσουν και από μια ιστορία κακής συμπεριφοράς συναδέλφου τους, που μπορεί να έχει πολύ άσχημα αποτελέσματα σε ένα μαθητή που έχει διαφορετικές ανάγκες από αυτές του μέσου όρου. Άντε τώρα να πείσεις το «συνάδελφο» ότι πρέπει να επιμορφωθεί, για να μην αντιμετωπίζει το αυτιστικό παιδί ως παιδί κατώτερου θεού.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Άντε τώρα να πείσεις το «συνάδελφο» ότι πρέπει να επιμορφωθεί, για να μην αντιμετωπίζει το αυτιστικό παιδί ως παιδί κατώτερου θεού.


Το πιο δύσκολο απ' όλα είναι να τον πείσεις να επιμορφωθεί εκτός ωρών διδασκαλίας, π.χ. να διαθέσει μερικές μέρες από τις καλοκαιρινές του διακοπές ή μερικά Σάββατα. Δεν έχει σημασία που αυτή η επιμόρφωση θα του χρησιμεύσει και θα τον κάνει καλύτερο εκπαιδευτικό και άνθρωπο, ο μόνος λόγος να δεχτεί είναι αν χάσει ώρες από τα μαθήματά του. Αλλιώς, η επιμόρφωση είναι περιττή. Ακούγομαι σκληρή, το ξέρω, αλλά μιλάω εκ πείρας. Όσα επιμορφωτικά σεμινάρια και να μας πρόσφερε το υπουργείο, πήγαιναν στον βρόντο αν δεν γίνονταν εντός εργασίμων ωρών. Η δε Ένωση Καθηγητών Καλλιτεχνικών Μαθημάτων είχε βρει μια ωραία φάμπρικα (προσωπική μου άποψη), που δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει ακόμα: Κάθε Σεπτέμβριο, το πρώτο 10ήμερο, οι καθηγητές των καλλιτεχνικών δεν πατούσαν στο σχολείο επειδή η Ένωσή τους τούς περνούσε από ετήσια επιμόρφωση. Όποιος έχει υπηρετήσει σε σχολείο ξέρει ότι το πρώτο δεκαήμερο του Σεπτεμβρίου είναι περίοδος πυρετώδους δραστηριότητας, με εγγραφές και εξετάσεις ανεξεταστέων. Η δουλειά έπεφτε λοιπόν στις πλάτες των υπολοίπων, που δεν είχαν "ετήσια επιμόρφωση" εντός ωρών εργασίας. Υποθέτω ότι αν η επιμόρφωση γινόταν κάποια Σάββατα ή μετά το ωράριο του σχολείου, δεν θα πατούσε ψυχή.


----------



## SBE (Mar 2, 2012)

Κανονικά, επειδή επισήμως οι καθηγητές εργάζονται 12 μήνες το χρόνο, θα έπρεπε οι επιμορφώσεις να γίνονται για μια ή δύο βδομάδες μετά το τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς και να συνδέονται με τη βαθμολογική- μισθολογική- μοριοδοτική εξέλιξη. Το πανεπιστήμιο που δουλεύω έχει όρο να παρακολουθούμε δύο επιμορφώσεις ανά διετία. Αν δεν το κάνεις σου έρχεται ένα διακριτικό γράμμα που στο θυμίζει. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αν αγνοήσεις το γράμμα. Πάντως άμα πας σε όλα και άμα κάνεις και κάτι άλλα επαγγελματικά που σου ζητάνε ανεβαίνεις βαθμολογικά. Εγώ είμαι στην ανώτατη βαθμίδα γιατί ήμουνα καλό παιδί και πλέον έχουν πάψει να με ενοχλούν αλλά πηγαίνω στην επιμόρφωση για άλλους λόγους:
Στις ημέρες επιμόρφωσης οι οποίες καθορίζονται τοπικά, όχι κεντρικά, μας ταϊζουν και μας ποτίζουν και πέρα από την επιμόρφωση μας φέρνουν είτε κανέναν ομιλητή φανταιζί είτε κάτι που τραβάει την προσοχή, π.χ. είχαμε κάποιους από το τμήμα αστρονομίας που είχαν στήσει μίνι-πλανητάριο σε ένα από τα δωμάτια και μπορούσες να πας να χαζέψεις, να πατήσεις μερικά κουμπιά και να ενημερωθείς για την αποτυχημένη αποστολή στον Άρη. Εκείνη τη φορά νομίζω ότι είχαν εμφανιστεί οι πάντες.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 2, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κανονικά, επειδή επισήμως οι καθηγητές εργάζονται 12 μήνες το χρόνο...


Αυτό προσπάθησε να το βάλεις στο μυαλό εκείνων των εκπαιδευτικών που νομίζουν ότι το δημόσιο τούς πληρώνει 12 τον χρόνο, για να δουλεύουν μόνο τους 9. Αν τολμούσε ένας υπουργός Παιδείας να ζητήσει να διαθέσουν έστω και μία βδομάδα από τις διακοπές για επιμόρφωση, θα ορμούσε η ΟΛΜΕ να τον δαγκώσει, δηλώνοντας ότι για να δουλέψουν κατά τη διάρκεια των τρίμηνων συνολικά (δύο μήνες το καλοκαίρι και ένας Χριστούγεννα-Πάσχα) διακοπών, πρέπει να πληρωθούν έξτρα, ο μισθός που παίρνουν για να κάθονται στο σπίτι τους δεν φτάνει.


----------



## nickel (Mar 3, 2012)

Αυτό το αναδημοσιεύω έτσι όπως το βρήκα και ελπίζω να γίνει το καλύτερο, όποιο κι αν είναι αυτό.


*Αυτό που με κάνει περήφανη στην Ελλάδα (μέχρι στιγμής)*

03/03/2012
της Άννας Δαμιανίδη
Στο protagon.gr

Άλλους τους κάνει περήφανους η Ακρόπολη. Άλλους οι παρελάσεις αρμάτων μάχης και οι «αγορές του αιώνα». Άλλους τα κλασικά κείμενα, ο Πλάτων, ο Αριστοτέλης, η έδρα στην Οξφόρδη. Μερικοί προτιμούν τους τραγωδούς και τις σύγχρονες παραστάσεις. Γενικά ο πατριωτισμός κρύβεται σε απίθανα πράγματα, το τι μπορεί να σε κάνει περήφανο στον τόπο σου. *Μερικοί ας πούμε ήμασταν περήφανοι για τα Διαπολιτισμικά Σχολεία.* Καλός ο ανθρωπισμός στα αρχαία κείμενα, και στα νέα, αλλά στην πράξη είναι η δυσκολία, στην εκπαίδευση. Το να έχει η Ελλάδα σχολεία υποδοχής παιδιών που δεν ξέρουν τη γλώσσα και παρόλ’ αυτά να μπορούν να πηγαίνουν σχολείο, αυτό είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση.

Δεν έχουμε αυταπάτες φυσικά. Τα σχολεία αυτά δεν στήθηκαν για τα παιδιά των μεταναστών και των προσφύγων. Στην αρχή ήταν σχολεία παλιννοστούντων, ελλήνων μεταναστών δηλαδή που επέστρεφαν στην Ελλάδα με τα παιδιά τους, τα οποία δεν ήξεραν ελληνικά. Σιγά –σιγά έγινε η αλλαγή, οι παλιννοστούντες αραίωσαν και οι μετανάστες πύκνωσαν. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε σε πολλά σχολεία να υπάρχουν τέτοιες τάξεις υποδοχής. Κουτσά –στραβά, με ευρωπαϊκά προγράμματα και έντονες αντιδράσεις το πρόβλημα γενικά αντιμετωπίστηκε εκ των ενόντων. Τα σχολεία βρήκαν τρόπο να δέχονται παιδιά που δεν ξέρουν ελληνικά, ειδικά αν ήξεραν λιγουλάκι. Το Διαπολιτισμικό ωστόσο παρέμεινε το μόνο που είναι ειδικά στημένο για όσα παιδιά δεν ξέρουν καθόλου. Σχολείο που έχει μαζέψει εξειδικευμένους δασκάλους και καθηγητές. Μέχρι πέρσι υπήρχαν και διάφορες διευκολύνσεις στα ωράρια τους. Κόπηκαν αυτά όλα, πάνε. Φαίνεται ότι τώρα το Υπουργείο αποφάσισε να κλείσει και το σχολείο το ίδιο.

Στο Διαπολιτισμικό Φαλήρου άρχισε μια επίθεση στην αρχή διακριτική. Κάτι δηλώσεις της γενικής γραμματέως, ότι το σχολείο απέτυχε γιατί έχει γίνει γκέτο παιδιών από μια μόνη χώρα. Το διάβασα στην Καθημερινή πριν λίγους μήνες και ρώτησα τον αδερφό μου που εργάζεται εκεί, ποια χώρα εννοεί. Εκείνος όμως μου εξήγησε ότι έχουν παιδιά από 30 χώρες, ότι δεν είναι καθόλου γκέτο, ότι είναι ένα σχολείο που τα παιδιά το αγαπούν. Δεν θέλουν ούτε για διακοπές Χριστουγέννων να κλείνει. Είναι παιδιά από οικογένειες φρεσκοεγκατεστημένες, με πολλά προβλήματα προσαρμογής, δεν θα μπορούσαν να επιζήσουν σε ένα ‘κανονικό’ σχολείο. Παρόλο που έτσι όπως έχουν έρθει τα πράγματα αυτό το σχολείο μέσα στο περιρρέον χάος είναι αυτό ακριβώς, κανονικό, δεν κλείνει ας πούμε ποτέ με καταλήψεις. Χτες οι καθηγητές του πήγαν αντιπροσωπεία στον περιφερειάρχη Αττικής κ. Κουμέντο. Του εξήγησαν ότι κλείνοντας τα σχολεία αυτά πετάει τα παιδιά στο δρόμο. Ότι το ίδιο το Υπουργείο Παιδείας έχει αναγνωρίσει το ρόλο και τη σπουδαιότητα αυτών των σχολείων. Ότι το οικονομικό κόστος της λειτουργίας τους είναι δυσανάλογα μικρό με το κοινωνικό που θα έχει η κατάργησή τους. Ότι η χώρα μας έχει υπογράψει διεθνείς συμβάσεις για την εκπαίδευση των παιδιών των μεταναστών και των προσφύγων. ‘Ότι τα σχολεία χρόνια τώρα κάνουν βελτιωτικές προτάσεις για τη λειτουργία τους αλλά το Υπουργείο δεν ανταποκρίνεται. Ότι ο Δήμος Ελληνικού-Αργυρούπολης ψήφισε ομόφωνα υπέρ της λειτουργίας των σχολείων στην περιοχή του.

Ο κ. Κουμέντος ήταν άτεγκτος. Το μόνο αντεπιχείρημα που έφερε ήταν ότι στη «διεθνή βιβλιογραφία» τα σχολεία αυτά θεωρούνται παρωχημένα. Τον φαντάζομαι τα βράδια να εντρυφεί σε αγγλογαλλικά εγχειρίδια για την αποτυχία του ελληνικού μοντέλου διαπολιτισμικής εκπαίδευσης.

Η ουσία είναι ότι αυτός και οι ανώτεροί του, πήραν την απόφαση να κλείσουν τα σχολεία, χωρίς προηγούμενη συζήτηση, χωρίς κανένα σχεδιασμό για το μέλλον πέρα από τα νεφελώδη ΖΕΠ, και χωρίς δυνατότητα αντίδρασης από μεριάς μας. Ποιος άλλωστε θα δώσει σημασία σε μετανάστες και προσφυγόπουλα που διαμαρτύρονται. Το πολύ-πολύ να τους πούνε δεν φτάνει που ήρθατε στη γη της επαγγελίας θέλετε και εκπαίδευση για τα παιδιά σας. Αν δεν σας αρέσει, δρόμο.

Κυρία Διαμαντοπούλου, έχετε κάτι να πείτε; Δεν το πιστεύω ότι έχετε πάρει τέτοια απόφαση! Θα τη χάσουμε αυτή την περηφάνια;


----------



## SBE (Mar 4, 2012)

Εδώ καταργήσανε τα ελληνικά σχολεία του εξωτερικού, τα σχολεία για τους ξένους θα τη γλύτωναν;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι δεν είναι ίδιο το κόστος - θέλω να πω, στα ελληνικά σχολεία του εξωτερικού οι καθηγητές που διορίζονται από Ελλάδα αμείβονται με μεγαλύτερο μισθό από αυτόν που θα έπαιρναν στην Ελλάδα. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι τώρα, βέβαια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 5, 2012)

Αυτό που έχει αλλάξει είναι ότι δεν τους στέλνουν, απλούστατα. Απ'όσο ξέρω έπαιρναν τον κανονικό τους μισθό συν ένα επίδομα σε στυλ εκτός έδρας. Το ποσό όπως μου το είχαν πει δεν ήταν και τόσο σπουδαίο, γι'αυτό και δεν σκοτώνονταν να πάνε εξωτερικό. 
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλα έξοδα υπήρχαν, αλλά οι Έλληνες κάτοικοι εξωτερικού δεν έχουν τις φοραπάλλαγες των κατοίκων της Ελλάδας για τα εντός Ελλάδα εισοδήματά τους, ενώ δεν επιβαρύνουν το σύστημα πρόνοιας κλπ. Αλλά ίσως ισχύει γι'αυτούς το μάτια που δε βλέπονται κλπ.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 29, 2012)

Kανένας εκπαιδευτικός να μη δεχτεί να συνεργαστεί σε οποιονδήποτε αξιολογικό μηχανισμό, κανένας να μη γίνει ο δούρειος ίππος της εξαθλίωσης και των απολύσεων. Δεν έχει θέση στην κοινωνία των εκπαιδευτικών όποιος συνεργήσει σε απολύσεις.


----------



## rogne (Mar 30, 2012)

_Αναστέλλει τη λειτουργία του το ΤΕΙ Αθήνας_
_Καταγγελία πρυτάνεων για "χέρι" στα αποθεματικά των ΑΕΙ_

...+ ένας πίνακας:


----------



## Themis (Mar 30, 2012)

Από τον πρώτο σύνδεσμο που παραθέτει ο rogne, δηλαδή την ανακοίνωση του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας, ξεχωρίζω ένα απόσπασμα (δική μου υπογράμμιση):

"Παράνομα και καταχρηστικά και χωρίς τη συγκατάθεσή του, στις 09-03-2012, η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, με τα αποθεματικά του Ιδρύματος, αγόρασε ομόλογα του ελληνικού δημοσίου, τα οποία στις 12-03-2012 υπέστησαν «κούρεμα» κατά 68%, με συνέπεια, σήμερα, η ονομαστική τους αξία να ανέρχεται σε 1,9 εκατ. ευρώ."


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 30, 2012)

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου λύσει μια απορία σχετικά με τα αποθεματικά των ΑΕΙ: πώς προκύπτουν και για ποια χρήση προορίζονται; (καλά, δύο απορίες, αλλά κυρίως τη δεύτερη). Είναι χρήματα που "περίσσεψαν" από τους προϋπολογισμούς, τη στιγμή που όλα τα ιδρύματα έχουν χρόνιες ελλείψεις; Και, αν πρόκειται για χρήματα που προορίζονται για να καλύψουν έκτακτες ανάγκες, δεν είναι λίγο παράδοξο να επενδύονται σε ομόλογα με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμα;


----------



## rogne (Mar 30, 2012)

Παραθέτω από την ανακοίνωση των Πρυτάνεων:

"Τα Πανεπιστήμια της χώρας με έκπληξη διαπίστωσαν ότι *η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος ενέταξε σε Κοινά Κεφάλαια και επένδυσε σε Ομόλογα του Δημοσίου τις καταθέσεις των λογαριασμών τους, οι οποίες προέρχονται από επιχορηγήσεις για τη λειτουργία τους και των προσόδων από τη διαχείριση αυτών, χωρίς τη βούληση των Ιδρυμάτων*.

Αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών της Τράπεζας, όπως αναφέρουν, είναι *η χρήση των λογαριασμών των Πανεπιστημίων για την ολοκλήρωση του Προγράμματος Αναδιάρθρωσης του Ελληνικού Χρέους (PSI)*, δημιουργώντας τεράστια και σοβαρά προβλήματα στη λειτουργία των ιδρυμάτων για τα οποία υπάρχει σοβαρός κίνδυνος αναστολής της λειτουργίας τους".

Αν πιστέψουμε τους Πρυτάνεις, τα αποθεματικά προορίζονταν προορίζονται για τις τρέχουσες ανάγκες των πανεπιστημίων και δεν επενδύθηκαν από τα ίδια τα πανεπιστήμια σε ομόλογα, αλλά από τη διαχειρίστρια Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος (το ίδιο και τα αποθεματικά του ΤΕΙ Αθήνας, όπως ήδη επισήμανε ο Θέμης).


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι για τα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ ισχύει ότι και για τους δημόσιους οργανισμούς, τις κρατικές ΔΕΚΟ κλπ δηλαδή ότι είναι υποχρεωμένα να διαθέτουν τα κεφάλαιά τους στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, η οποία τα επενδύει μόνο σε ομόλογα δημοσίου (δεν ξέρω από πότε υπάρχει αυτός ο νόμος, πάντως δεν φτιάχτηκε πρόσφατα). Γιατί αφού ο νόμος δεν είναι καινούργιος γίνεται τώρα ντόρος κι όχι και όταν η επένδυση αυτή ήταν κερδοφόρα; Δεν ξέρω. 

ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι τα πανεπιστήμια έχουν αποθεματικό και ακίνητη περιουσία κλπ κλπ, όχι μόνο από το κράτος αλλά και από δωρεές ιδιωτών, από άλλα εισοδήματα, από συνδρομές κλπ. Γι'άυτό και τα παλιότερα πανεπιστήμια είναι πλουσιότερα. Τα χρήματα δεν είναι για έκτακτες ανάγκες, είναι η περιουσία των ΝΠ των πανεπιστημίων. Που τη διαχειρίζεται το ΔΣ, δηλαδή η σύγκλητος του κάθε ΑΕΙ.


----------



## rogne (Mar 30, 2012)

SBE said:


> Υποθέτω ότι για τα ΑΕΙ και ΤΕΙ ισχύει ότι και για τους δημοσιους οργανισμούς, τις κρατικές ΔΕΚΟ κλπ δηλαδή ότι είναι υποχρεωμενα να διαθέτουν τα κεφάλαιά τους στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, η οποία τα επενδύει μόνο σε ομόλογα δημοσιου (δεν ξέρω από πότε υπάρχει αυτός ο νόμος, πάντως δεν φτιάχτηκε προσφατα). Γιατί αφού ο νόμος δεν είναι καινούργιος γίνεται τώρα ντόρος κι όχι και όταν η επένδυση αυτή ήταν κερδοφόρα; Δεν ξέρω.
> 
> ΥΓ Εννοείται ότι τα πανεπιστημια έχουν αποθεματικό και ακίνητη περιουσία κλπ κλπ, όχι μόνο από το κράτος αλλά και από δωρεές ιδιωτών, από άλλα εισοδήματα, από συνδρομές κλπ. Γι'άυτό και τα παλιότερα πανεπιστημια είναι πλουσιότερα. Τα χρήματα δεν είναι για έκτακτες ανάγκες, είναι η περιουσια των ΝΠ των πανεπιστημίων. Που τη διαχειρίζεται το ΔΣ, δηλαδή η σύγκλητος του καθε ΑΕΙ.



Γιατί γίνεται ντόρος που η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος έκανε ομόλογα Δημοσίου τα αποθεματικά των πανεπιστημίων τις παραμονές του κουρέματος; Ρητορική είναι η ερώτηση, ε;

Είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι τα αποθεματικά, ή "οι καταθέσεις των λογαριασμών των πανεπιστημίων" (όπως τις λένε οι Πρυτάνεις), δεν είναι η περιουσία των πανεπιστημίων. Αν δείτε τα ποσά, μιλάμε για λίγα εκατομμύρια, ενώ πέντε πανεπιστήμια δεν έχουν καθόλου αποθεματικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 31, 2012)

rogne said:


> Παραθέτω από την ανακοίνωση των Πρυτάνεων:
> 
> "Τα Πανεπιστήμια της χώρας με έκπληξη διαπίστωσαν ότι *η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος ενέταξε σε Κοινά Κεφάλαια και επένδυσε σε Ομόλογα του Δημοσίου τις καταθέσεις των λογαριασμών τους, οι οποίες προέρχονται από επιχορηγήσεις για τη λειτουργία τους και των προσόδων από τη διαχείριση αυτών, χωρίς τη βούληση των Ιδρυμάτων*.
> 
> ...



Άρα ο παραλογισμός είναι διπλός: όχι μόνο επένδυσαν τα λεφτά των πανεπιστημίων χωρίς να τα ενημερώσουν, αλλά δέσμευσαν και χρήματα για τρέχουσες ανάγκες των ιδρυμάτων!


----------



## Resident (Mar 31, 2012)

Εφόσον τα χρήματα είναι σε ομόλογα του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου θα "κουρευτούν". Συγγνώμη, αλλά οι πρυτάνεις, η πλειοψηφία των καθηγητών και οι φοιτητικές παρατάξεις μοιάζουν με όρνια που τους πήραν το πτώμα που τρεφόντουσαν. Ανεξαρτησία και αυτοδιοίκηση σημαίνει ότι ελέγχεις πόσοι εισέρχονται, ποιους προσλαμβάνεις και με τι μισθό, πού πάνε τα έσοδα και έξοδά σου κτλ. Εγώ δεν τα έχω δει αυτά στα ΑΕΙ+ΤΕΙ. Και σε καμία περίπτωση εδώ και 20+ χρόνια δεν ήταν θέμα συζήτησης των πανεπιστημιακών και πρυτάνεων με το Υπ. Παιδείας. Προφανώς, όλα ήταν καλά καμωμένα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 31, 2012)

Άκουσα προσεκτικά έναν πρύτανη που εξηγούσε την κατάσταση. Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο, τα αποθεματικά των ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ κατατίθενται στην Τράπεζα της Ελλάδας, η οποία τα διαχειρίζεται με συγκεκριμένους τρόπους, ανάμεσα στους οποίους και η μετατροπή τους σε ομόλογα. Ο πρύτανης ήταν αρκετά σαφής (εκτός αν κατάλαβα λάθος): Δεν κατηγορούσε κανέναν για κάτι παράνομο, αλλά «γιατί να μας το κάνουν εμάς αυτό και να τα μετατρέψουν σε ομόλογα λίγο πριν κουρευτούν». Αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα έχουν, από όσο κατάλαβα,και διάφορα επαγγελματικά ταμεία. _Αν κατάλαβα λάθος ή δεν ισχύουν αυτά, διορθώστε με, επειδή εδώ στηρίζω και την επόμενη επιχειρηματολογία μου. _

Έχω πάντα μια δυσκολία στις συζητήσεις όπου το νόμιμο εναλλάσσεται με το ηθικό και το «σωστό» κατά το δοκούν του συνομιλητή. Ή το ένα ή το άλλο. Στο συγκεκριμένο λοιπόν, φεύγοντας από το νόμιμο (όπου προφανώς, αν κατάλαβα καλά, η ΤτΕ είναι καλυμμένη), έχω μερικές απορίες:

Οι σύγκλητοι των ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ (και αντίστοιχα, οι διοικήσεις των ταμείων) δεν παρακολουθούν καθόλου τις δημόσιες συζητήσεις των τελευταίων μηνών; Δεν έχουν δει ότι το κράτος δεν πρόκειται να χαρίσει δεκάρα, ούτε καν στους ιδιώτες επενδυτές --που επίσης εμπιστεύτηκαν το «σοβαρό» δημόσιό μας για να βάλουν σε ομόλογα το εφάπαξ τους ή τα χρήματα από το χωράφι που πούλησαν για τα γεράματά τους;

Αφού λοιπόν γνωρίζουν ότι το ελληνικό κράτος σε συνεργασία με την ΤτΕ προσπαθούν να σβήσουν χρέος και ότι η ΤτΕ έχει το δικαίωμα/δυνατότητα να μετατρέψει τα αποθεματικά τους σε παλιόχαρτα, γιατί δεν προφυλάσσονται έγκαιρα; Γιατί δεν της το απαγορεύουν νομικά ή γιατί δεν αποσύρουν τα χρήματά τους; Αν δεν γίνεται _επειδή δεν υπάρχει αυτή η δυνατότητα_, γιατί δεν το λένε από πριν, όπως έκαναν τουλάχιστον (επί ματαίω, αλλά λέμε τώρα) τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία; Γιατί παριστάνουν εκ των υστέρων τα αθώα παιδάκια που τους έκλεψαν τον κουμπαρά τους;

Και μια γενικότερη απορία. Αν το ελληνικό κράτος κήρυσσε στάση πληρωμών και χρεοκοπούσε και για να αντεπεξέλθει τύπωνε αβέρτα νεοδραχμές, οπότε θα εξαερωνόταν η αξία των χρηματικών αποθεματικών (σε νέες δραχμές), τότε τι θα έλεγαν τα ΑΕΙ/ΤΕΙ; Γιατί η ΤτΕ δεν μετέτρεψε έγκαιρα τα χρηματικά αποθεματικά τους σε ομόλογα με ρήτρα ξένου δικαίου;

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για άλλη μια δημόσια συζήτηση με μισόλογα όπου απλώς καλούμαστε να επιλέξουμε τα επιχειρήματα που ταιριάζουν στις ήδη παγιωμένες απόψεις μας;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 31, 2012)

Όταν μια οικογένεια ξεμείνει από λεφτά και δεν έχει ούτε να φάει, ε κάποια στιγμή —αναπόφευκτα— σπάει και τον κουμπαρά των παιδιών...


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2012)

Μόνο που δεν πήρε η οικογένεια το περιεχόμενο του κουμπαρά των παιδιών, αλλά το εξαφάνισε. 
Το ζήτημα είναι αν εξαφάνισε αυτά που είχε υποσχεθεί ότι θα πληρώσει (έξυπνη κίνηση από το κράτος για να μη φανεί ότι δεν τηρεί τις υποχρεώσεις του) ή αν εξαφάνισε αυτά που είχε ήδη πληρώσει (ηλίθια κίνηση). 
Και βεβαίως αν η ΤτΕ μαζί με τα ομόλογα δημοσίου αγόραζε και CDS κανένας δε θα γκρίνιαζε γιατί θα έπαιρναν όλοι λεφτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2012)

Η «ηθική» του ελληνικού συνδικαλισμού 

Του Ιωάννη Ληξουριώτη
Παρακινήθηκα για τις σκέψεις που ακολουθούν από τον εύστοχο τίτλο «Κινητοποιήσεις με το “πρώτο κουδούνι”» ενός ρεπορτάζ της «Καθημερινής» που αναφέρεται στα άμεσα απεργιακά σχέδια της Διδασκαλικής Ομοσπονδίας Ελλάδας (ΔΟΕ). Τι αποφάσισε λοιπόν το καλό αυτό συνδικάτο των δασκάλων των παιδιών μας; Να κηρύξει απεργιακή κινητοποίηση «με το πρώτο κουδούνι», την 12η Σεπτεμβρίου, την ημέρα δηλαδή που τα παιδάκια θα έχουν την πρώτη τους επαφή με το σχολείο ή θα επιστρέφουν στα μαθητικά θρανία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Οι δάσκαλοι θα κάνουν απεργία γιατί όλοι οι υπόλοιποι καλοπερνάμε κι αυτοί είναι οι μόνοι αδικημένοι της υπόθεσης; Ή απλά κουράστηκαν από το ζεστό καλοκαίρι και λένε να κάνουν μερικά μπάνια ακόμη;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 20, 2012)

Μα υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη αδικία από το να θέλουν να σε αξιολογήσουν;

Και πέρα από την πλάκα, κάποτε είχα έναν διευθυντή στο Γυμνάσιο που ήταν ανίκανος και βλάκας. Όταν με άκουσε να λέω ότι θα έπρεπε το Δημόσιο να σταματήσει να προσλαμβάνει τον κάθε ανίκανο και μειωμένου καταλογισμού που γράφεται στην επετηρίδα (τότε ίσχυε ακόμα), η απάντησή του ήταν: "Και τι να γίνουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι; Πού αλλού θα βρουν δουλειά;"


----------



## panadeli (Aug 20, 2012)

Δίκιο είχε. Αν διώξουμε όλους τους ανίκανους και τους βλάκες από τα ελληνικά σχολεία, τότε πώς θα αναθρέψουμε τη νέα γενιά ανίκανων και βλακών;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 20, 2012)

Άσε που τι θα γίνουν οι καθηγητές που διδάσκουν στα φροντιστήρια την ύλη που θα έπρεπε να διδάσκουν οι ανίκανοι και βλάκες στο σχολείο; Κλέφτες;


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Πρόσφατα μίλαγα με γνωστό μου καθηγητή σε γυμνάσιο που έκανε διδακτορικό και εδώ και δυο- τρία χρόνια προσπαθεί να πάρει απόσπαση σε πανεπιστήμιο, χωρίς να το καταφέρνει, και ασφυκτιά κοτζάμ διδάκτορας στα στεγανά του σχολείου. Τον ρώτησα λοιπόν μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να κάνει τα χαρτιά του για σχολικός σύμβουλος (μεγαλύτερος μισθός και πολλά εκτός έδρας με ωράριο γραφείου) κι η απάντηση ήταν ότι θα το σκεφτεί μόνο αν όντως τους αυξήσουν το ωράριο στις 22 ώρες διδασκαλίας. Μ'άλλα λόγια ο στόχος της μετάθεσης/ μετάταξης/ απόσπασης είναι να διατηρηθεί το αραλίκι κι όχι κάποια επαγγελματική ανησυχία. Όταν το επεσήμανα πήρα την απάντηση "μα 22 ώρες δε δούλευα όταν ήμουνα πρωτοδιόριστος". Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι οι 22 ώρες είναι ο μέσος όρος της ΕΕ.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 3, 2012)

Επέστρεψα σήμερα σχολείο ύστερα από τρία χρόνια απουσίας. Τρία χρόνια στα οποία οι μισθωτοί υπέστησαν σκληρές μειώσεις, η ανεργία εκτοξεύθηκε, η χώρα έγινε ρεζίλι διεθνώς, και βάλαμε και τους νεοναζί στη βουλή. Αλλά ορισμένα πράγματα δεν αλλάζουν. Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, τα πράγματα που απασχολούν τους συναδέλφους μου εκπαιδευτικούς είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια με αυτά που τους απασχολούσαν τρία χρόνια πριν. Για παράδειγμα, στη σημερινή συνεδρίαση ξέσπασε κακός χαμός όταν η διευθύντρια τόλμησε να ζητήσει κάτι αδιανόητο: κατά την κατάρτιση του προγράμματος να υπάρξει πρόβλεψη ώστε σε κάθε διδακτική ώρα να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον ένας διαθέσιμος εκπαιδευτικός στο σχολείο που να μην έχει εκείνη την ώρα μάθημα. Με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό θεώρησα ότι οι ώρες αυτές ήταν 35 (7 διδακτικές ώρες την ημέρα επί 5 ημέρες την εβδομάδα), οι οποίες, διαιρούμενες δια των 27 συναδέλφων έβγαζε λίγο παραπάνω από μία ώρα ανά συνάδελφο, που δεν είναι δα και πολύ. Το επισήμανα στη μαθηματικό δίπλα μου, η οποία έσπευσε αμέσως να με διορθώσει. Οι ώρες δεν ήταν 35 αλλά 25, γιατί η έβδομη ώρα δεν μετράει (πώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να ζητήσει από έναν συνάδελφο που τελείωσε μάθημα την έκτη ώρα να κάτσει στο σχολείο, για τιμωρία, και την έβδομη ώρα;), αλλά ούτε και η πρώτη (πώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να ζητήσει από έναν συνάδελφο να κουβαληθεί στο σχολείο από τις 8.15 χωρίς να έχει μάθημα;). Η διευθύντρια διαμαρτυρήθηκε ότι ειδικά την πρώτη ώρα ήθελε οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει κάποιος, και ακολούθησε το έλα να δεις για τουλάχιστον ένα δεκαπεντάλεπτο. Την ίδια στιγμή η τρόικα ζητάει εξαήμερο στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, αναμένονται νέες μειώσεις σε συντάξεις και περικοπές στο εφάπαξ κ.ο.κ. Είναι ίσως παρήγορο που όλα αυτά δεν μας ακουμπάνε, και εξακολουθούμε να κονταροχτυπιόμαστε όπως πριν για το ποιος δεν θα υποχρεωθεί να κάτσει μια ώρα παραπάνω στο σχολείο. Όλα τριγύρω μας αλλάζουν κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2012)

Για να επανέλθουμε στα θέματα της παιδείας (τα υπόλοιπα μπαίνω σ' έναν πειρασμό να τα μετακινήσω — θα δείξει), το παρακάτω έχει ενδιαφέρον. Δεν ήξερα τίποτα για τα φροντιστήρια που γίνονται εκπαιδευτήρια. Να κλείσουν, βεβαίως βεβαίως, αλλά να μας προβληματίσουν κιόλας για τα στραβά που αντικατοπτρίζει η λειτουργία τους.

http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.8emata&id=17938


ΥΓ. Τα εργατικά πήγαν εδώ τελικά:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12007-Για-το-εξαήμερο


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> ...πώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να ζητήσει από έναν συνάδελφο που τελείωσε μάθημα την έκτη ώρα να κάτσει στο σχολείο, για τιμωρία, και την έβδομη ώρα, αλλά ούτε και η πρώτη (πώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να ζητήσει από έναν συνάδελφο να κουβαληθεί στο σχολείο από τις 8.15 χωρίς να έχει μάθημα;


Ξέρω φυσικά ότι δεν ενστερνίζεσαι αυτό το ερώτημα, στο οποίο η απάντηση είναι απλούστατη: όπως πάνε όλοι οι εργαζόμενοι στη δουλειά τους από τις 8 μέχρι τις 2, ανεξάρτητα αν έχουν συγκεκριμένη δουλειά να κάνουν εκείνη την ημέρα. Σε καμιά άλλη δουλειά δεν λέει ο εργαζόμενος: "Εγώ τελείωσα αυτά που είχα να κάνω σήμερα, θα την κοπανήσω από τις 12. Και εντάξει, να την κοπανήσεις όταν ο διευθυντής σου λέει ότι μπορείς να την κοπανήσεις -- αλλά όταν ο διευθυντής λέει ότι σε θέλει στο σχολείο για το διοικητικό καθήκον το οποίο σου αναθέτει, με ποιο θράσος απαντάνε οι εργαζόμενοι ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται; 

Και για να προλάβω αυτούς που θα μου πουν ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός κάθεται μόνο 20 ώρες (το πολύ) στο σχολείο επειδή έχει και δουλειά στο σπίτι: Αυτό το επιχείρημα θα έστεκε αν το μειωμένο ωράριο παρουσίας στο σχολείο το είχαν μόνο εκείνες οι ειδικότητες που ΕΧΟΥΝ δουλειά στο σπίτι, και όχι όλοι, ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας. Επίσης, άλλη δουλειά στο σπίτι έχει ένας φιλόλογος (πολλή), άλλη ένας φυσικοχημικός (λίγη) και άλλη ένας καθηγητής καλλιτεχνικών (μηδενική). Γενικά, με εξαίρεση τους φιλολόγους ελληνικής και ξένης γλώσσας, οι άλλες ειδικότητες μόνο από ψώνιο μπορεί να βάζουν δουλειά στο σπίτι και μετά να παίρνουν τετράδια να διορθώσουν. Δηλαδή, μπορεί να βάζουν οι μαθηματικοί ασκήσεις, αλλά τις εξετάζουν στον πίνακα, συνήθως δεν παίρνουν τετράδια στο σπίτι τους.

Αυτά στο γυμνάσιο. Στο λύκειο, κάποιες ειδικότητες χρειάζονται αρκετή προετοιμασία για να μπουν στην τάξη, αλλά μετά από λίγα χρόνια, λογικά έχεις μάθει την ύλη και όλες τις ασκήσεις απ' έξω. Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, έχεις ωράριο 18 διδακτικών ωρών, π.χ., προστίθενται και 2-3 κενά, πας στις 21. Ε, αν σου ζητήσουν, να καθίσεις στο σχολείο 23 ή 24 ΔΙΔΑΚΤΙΚΕΣ ΩΡΕΣ, των 40-45 λεπτών δηλαδή, δεν είναι τραγικό.

Αλλά αυτό που είδα εγώ 23 χρόνια στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση ήταν ότι το ΠΡΩΤΟ πράγμα που μαθαίνει ο νεοδιόριστος είναι το δικαίωμά του να πηγαίνει στο σχολείο γύρω στις 20-22 ώρες τη βδομάδα -- και φυσικά να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο συνεπτυγμένες, με τα λιγότερα δυνατά κενά. Μαθαίνει επίσης να μελετάει το ανακοινωμένο μέσα στο γραφείο καθηγητών πρόγραμμα διδασκαλίας όλων των υπηρετούντων στο σχολείο, να κάνει συγκρίσεις και να παραπονιέται "Γιατί εμένα μ' έβαλες να κάνω μάθημα έβδομη ώρα, ενώ ο άλλος φεύγει από την τέταρτη ή πέμπτη ώρα", και άλλα τέτοια πράγματα. Επίσης, ότι ο κάθε εκπαιδευτικός μπορεί να επιλέγει αν προτιμάει να πηγαίνει τις περισσότερες μέρες νωρίς το πρωί και να σχολάει ανάλογα νωρίς ή να πηγαίνει πιο αργά και να σχολάει αργά.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ξέρω φυσικά ότι δεν ενστερνίζεσαι αυτό το ερώτημα [...]



Λες να πρέπει να βάζω ένα irony alert κάθε φορά που γράφω τέτοια;

Κατά άλλα, όλα αυτά που γράφεις πιστεύω ότι αντικατοπτρίζουν πλήρως τη σχολική πραγματικότητα, η οποία δεν φαίνεται να έχει επηρεαστεί στο ελάχιστο από τα γερά χαστούκια που έχουμε φάει, το ένα μετά το άλλο, τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν ήξερα τίποτα για τα φροντιστήρια που γίνονται εκπαιδευτήρια. Να κλείσουν, βεβαίως βεβαίως, αλλά να μας προβληματίσουν κιόλας για τα στραβά που αντικατοπτρίζει η λειτουργία τους.



Επειδή είχα παλιά πάρε- δώσε με ιδιωτικά σχολεία, είχα μείνει στο ότι οι μαθητές των ιδιωτικών σχολείων εξετάζονται από τα δημόσια σχολεία για το απολυτήριο. Δηλαδή οι καθηγητές του πλησιέστερου δημόσιου ή όποιος άλλος έκρινε η επιθεώρηση ΜΕ πήγαιναν στο ιδιωτικό σχολείο και έκαναν τις εξετάσεις. Αυτό προφανώς έχει καταργηθεί, ε;


----------



## panadeli (Sep 4, 2012)

Ναι, πάνε πολλά χρόνια.


----------



## Inachus (Sep 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Οι ώρες δεν ήταν 35 αλλά 25, γιατί η έβδομη ώρα δεν μετράει (πώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να ζητήσει από έναν συνάδελφο που τελείωσε μάθημα την έκτη ώρα να κάτσει στο σχολείο, για τιμωρία, και την έβδομη ώρα; ), αλλά ούτε και η πρώτη (πώς θα μπορούσε κανείς να ζητήσει από έναν συνάδελφο να κουβαληθεί στο σχολείο από τις 8.15 χωρίς να έχει μάθημα; ). Η διευθύντρια διαμαρτυρήθηκε ότι ειδικά την πρώτη ώρα ήθελε οπωσδήποτε να υπάρχει κάποιος, και ακολούθησε το έλα να δεις για τουλάχιστον ένα δεκαπεντάλεπτο.


(Περίπου) μία ώρα τη βδομάδα ανά εκπαιδευτικό βγαίνει μιλώντας για ένα μικρό προς μεσαίο σχολείο, που έχει δηλαδή γύρω στους 20 εκπαιδευτικούς. Εγώ πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήμουν σε σχολείο που εφάρμοζε αυτό το σύστημα και ήξερα π.χ. ότι κάθε Τρίτη την 4η ώρα (που είχα κενό) έπρεπε να έχω το νου μου μήπως κάποιο τμήμα δεν έχει μάθημα λόγω απουσίας του καθηγητή του (λόγω ασθένειας κλπ.). Τότε έπρεπε να απασχολήσω τους μαθητές του τμήματος, όχι απαραίτητα να τους κάνω μάθημα αφού βάσει του προγράμματος δεν είχα. Πόσες φορές να συνέβη αυτό όλο το χρόνο; 5-6 ώρες;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Λες να πρέπει να βάζω ένα irony alert κάθε φορά που γράφω τέτοια;


Για μένα δεν χρειάζεται, αλλά μην το αποκλείεις.



Inachus said:


> (Περίπου) μία ώρα τη βδομάδα ανά εκπαιδευτικό βγαίνει μιλώντας για ένα μικρό προς μεσαίο σχολείο, που έχει δηλαδή γύρω στους 20 εκπαιδευτικούς. Εγώ πριν από λίγα χρόνια ήμουν σε σχολείο που εφάρμοζε αυτό το σύστημα και ήξερα π.χ. ότι κάθε Τρίτη την 4η ώρα (που είχα κενό) έπρεπε να έχω το νου μου μήπως κάποιο τμήμα δεν έχει μάθημα λόγω απουσίας του καθηγητή του (λόγω ασθένειας κλπ.). Τότε έπρεπε να απασχολήσω τους μαθητές του τμήματος, όχι απαραίτητα να τους κάνω μάθημα αφού βάσει του προγράμματος δεν είχα. Πόσες φορές να συνέβη αυτό όλο το χρόνο; 5-6 ώρες;


Πριν διοριστώ στο δημόσιο, δίδαξα δύο χρόνια σε ένα από τα μεγάλα ιδιωτικά. Το πρόγραμμά μου είχε άπειρα κενά, υπήρχε μέρα που είχα μάθημα την πρώτη και την έβδομη ώρα και ενδιάμεσα πέντε ώρες κενό. Πολύ συχνά, σχεδόν κάθε μέρα, με έστελναν κατά τη διάρκεια αυτών των κενών να απασχολήσω τάξεις που έλειπε ο καθηγητής τους. Το θεωρούσα αυτονόητο, δεν ήξερα τίποτε διαφορετικό. Όταν πήγα στο δημόσιο, διαπίστωσα τι ισχύει εκεί και έπεσα από τα σύννεφα. Έλεγα μέσα μου ότι όλοι αυτοί που γκρινιάζουν επειδή ο προγραμματιστής τούς έβαλε τρία κενά _σε μια βδομάδα_ θα έπρεπε να περάσουν μια βόλτα και από την ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση, να μάθουν τι θα πει να έχεις τρία κενά την ημέρα, κάθε μέρα. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι οι καθηγητές με 20 χρόνια υπηρεσίας είχαν καλύτερο πρόγραμμα από το δικό μου, αλλά δεν θα μου περνούσε απ' το μυαλό ποτέ να κάνω σύγκριση. 

Όπως είπα πιο πάνω, στο δημόσιο μού έκανε εντύπωση το πόσο σύντομα μαθαίνουν οι πρωτοδιόριστοι ή οι αναπληρωτές να διεκδικούν το δικαίωμα στο καθισιό. Π.χ. καθηγήτρια μουσικής, αναπληρώτρια -- χωρίς καθόλου εξωδιδακτική δουλειά, εννοείται -- χάλαγε τον κόσμο αν το πρόγραμμά της ήταν "χειρότερο" από της μεσήλικης φιλολόγου. Η συγκεκριμένη δε έσπασε κάθε ρεκόρ απουσιών: έλειπε συστηματικά μία μέρα τη βδομάδα, με διάφορες δικαιολογίες. Μερικές φορές, χωρίς καμιά δικαιολογία, δεν έπαιρνε καν τηλέφωνο για να δηλώσει απουσία. Γιατί μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό, αφού μοιάζει να είναι μεμονωμένη περίπτωση; Μας ενδιαφέρει επειδή είναι τέτοιο το κλίμα και η κατάσταση στα περισσότερα σχολεία, που η συνάδελφος δεν είχε καμία επίπτωση γι' αυτή τη συμπεριφορά της. Ο διευθυντής γκρίνιαζε και την κακολογούσε, αλλά δεν έκανε απολύτως τίποτα για να την τιμωρήσει.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 5, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Γιατί μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό, αφού μοιάζει να είναι μεμονωμένη περίπτωση;



Δεν είναι καθόλου μεμονωμένη περίπτωση. Εγώ συνέχεια συναντώ ανάλογες συμπεριφορές. 
Μια από τις πιο χαρακτηριστικές περιπτώσεις ήταν μια αγγλικού σε ένα σχολείο όπου έφτιαχνα το πρόγραμμα και είχα κάνει όχι μόνο το έγκλημα να της βάλω δύο κενά την εβδομάδα, αλλά και το έγκλημα καθοσιώσεως τα δύο αυτά κενά να είναι συνεχόμενα την ίδια μέρα. Υπ' όψιν ότι είχε υποχρεωτικό ωράριο 16 ώρες και οι ώρες μαθημάτων που της αναλογούσαν ήταν μόλις 12, οπότε ακόμα κι αν συνυπολόγιζε κανείς τα κενά της ως ώρες μαθημάτων (που δεν είναι), εξακολουθούσε να χρωστάει δύο διδακτικές ώρες την εβδομάδα. Τα δύο κενά ήταν μια μέρα που είχε μάθημα 5η, 6η και 9η ώρα. Λοιπόν η καλή συνάδελφος μου ζήτησε ορθά-κοφτά να αλλάξω το πρόγραμμα γιατί ειδάλλως θα έφευγε μετά την 6η ώρα και δεν θα επέστρεφε για την 9η. Εγώ φυσικά δεν άλλαξα το πρόγραμμα και εκείνη έκανε πράξη της απειλή της και δεν ξαναέκανε την 9η ώρα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν υπέστη καμία απολύτως συνέπεια. Το καλύτερο όμως το φύλαξε για το τέλος της χρονιάς, όταν την κάλεσαν για επιτήρηση στις πανελλαδικές. Τότε έκανε ολόκληρο θέμα στον σύλλογο, ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να καλούνε για επιτήρηση εκείνη, με τόσα χρόνια διδασκαλίας, με μεταπτυχιακά κλπ, και είπε ότι θα κανόνιζε να την εξαιρέσουν. Χαρτί εξαίρεσης ουδέποτε ήρθε στο σχολείο, το όνομά της παρέμεινε κανονικά στις λίστες των επιτηρητών, αλλά όταν με το καλό ήρθε η ώρα των πανελλαδικών εκείνη πολύ απλά δεν εμφανίστηκε στο σχολείο όπου την είχαν ορίσει επιτηρήτρια.


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

Να υποθέσω ότι όλο αυτοί που δεν εμφανίζονταν κλπ πληρώνονταν κανονικά για τις ώρες που δεν δούλευαν;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

> Να υποθέσω ότι όλο αυτοί που δεν εμφανίζονταν κλπ πληρώνονταν κανονικά για τις ώρες που δεν δούλευαν;


Εννοείται. Απλώς αυτή που δεν πήγε στις πανελλήνιες δεν εισέπραξε και το έξτρα της.

Εγώ ξέρω κι άλλη περίπτωση που την έχω δει αρκετές φορές: Καθηγητής καλείται στις πανελλήνιες. Εμφανίζεται στο εξεταστικό κέντρο και τους ζητάει απαλλαγή. Του δίνουν την απαλλαγή, αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν ενημερώνουν το σχολείο του. Αυτός δεν εμφανίζεται καθόλου στο σχολείο, αλλά δεν τον ψάχνουν επειδή νομίζουν ότι είναι στις πανελλήνιες. Άρα κάνει δυο βδομάδες πληρωμένες διακοπές, χωρίς να εμφανίζεται πουθενά.

Οι διευθυντές των σχολείων είναι συνήθως ανθρωπάκια που δεν ξέρουν πώς να φερθούν όταν ένας καθηγητής τούς κοροϊδεύει κάτω από τη μύτη τους. Μερικές φορές θα αρκούσε μόνο μία αυστηρή παρατήρηση για να επαναφέρει στην τάξη κάποιους. Να πει π.χ. ο διευθυντής με αυστηρό ύφος: "Αυτό που έκανες ήταν αντικανονικό και παρακαλώ να μην επαναληφθεί, αλλιώς θα έχεις συνέπειες".


----------



## SBE (Sep 5, 2012)

ΟΚ, ο διευθυντής φοβάται μην τον πουν μπαμπούλα. 

Οι υπάλληλοι προτιμούν να χάσουν το πριμ της επιτήρησης π.χ. παρά να πάνε να επιτηρήσουν, τι άλλη απόδειξη θέλουμε ότι οι μισθοί ήταν υψηλοί; Έτσι εύκολα κλωτσάς τα έξτρα λεφτά;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Οι υπάλληλοι προτιμούν να χάσουν το πριμ της επιτήρησης π.χ. παρά να πάνε να επιτηρήσουν, τι άλλη απόδειξη θέλουμε ότι οι μισθοί ήταν υψηλοί; Έτσι εύκολα κλωτσάς τα έξτρα λεφτά;


Υπάρχει κι άλλη εξήγηση που τη βάζω στην ίδια κατηγορία με το γεγονός ότι νέοι άνθρωποι προτιμούν να κλαίγονται ότι είναι άνεργοι παρά να αναζητήσουν έστω και προσωρινά κάποιες κακοπληρωμένες εργασίες που ανατίθενται σε μετανάστες. 

Δηλαδή, μπορεί να κλαίγονται οι καθηγητές ότι είναι λίγα τα λεφτά τους, αλλά θεωρούν ότι το πριμ της επιτήρησης δεν αξίζει να χάσουν την ξεκούρασή τους.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

Λίαν προσφάτως έμαθα από σοβαρούς ανθρώπους που πονάνε τη δημόσια παιδεία και ανησυχούν με ειλικρίνεια για το μέλλον των παιδιών, ότι από πέρυσι εμφανίστηκε ένα καινούριο φαινόμενο αθλιότητας και μπαγαποντιάς στον χώρο της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης που φουντώνει επικίνδυνα.

Φροντιστήρια που ειδικευόντουσαν στην προετοιμασία των παιδιών για τις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις στα ΑΕΙ και τα ΤΕΙ, μετατρέπουν σωρηδόν τον εαυτό τους σε ιδιωτικά σχολεία ή μάλλον σε ιδιωτικά λύκεια. Κάνουν αίτηση στο υπουργείο Παιδείας, παίρνουν την άδεια λειτουργίας και στη συνέχεια συνεχίζουν να δουλεύουν ως φροντιστήρια.

Το πλεονέκτημα που διαφημίζουν είναι ότι τα παιδιά του λυκείου δεν χρειάζεται να «σκοτώνονται» πηγαίνοντας και στο σχολείο και στο φροντιστήριο, αφού μπορούν να φοιτούν μόνο στο δεύτερο παίρνοντας τίτλο και για το πρώτο. Αν και με βάση τον νόμο τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία είναι υποχρεωμένα να ακολουθούν το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα που έχει ορίσει το υπουργείο Παιδείας, μέσα στις αίθουσες κάνουν μόνο τα μαθήματα προετοιμασίας και κανένα άλλο.

Μέσα στο «πακέτο» που προσφέρουν αυτοί οι «επιχειρηματίες», υπάρχουν τέσσερα «ελκυστικά» πλεονεκτήματα για τους μαθητές αλλά και για όσους γονείς έχουν μοναδικό στόχο την εισαγωγή του παιδιού τους στα πανεπιστήμια:

1. Λιγότερη συνολική κούραση για το παιδί, αφού δεν μπαίνει πρωί και απόγευμα στην αίθουσα.

2. Μεγαλύτερη προετοιμασία στα λίγα μαθήματα που τους ενδιαφέρουν για τις εξετάσεις, αφού επί δυο ή τρία χρόνια διδάσκονται μόνο αυτά και όχι τα υπόλοιπα «άχρηστα».

3. Εκ’ των προτέρων διαβεβαίωση για άριστα στους βαθμούς όλων των μαθημάτων, είτε τα διδάσκονται είτε όχι. Ως γνωστόν, ο βαθμός επίδοσης στο λύκειο, μετρά στην συλλογή μορίων για εισαγωγή.

4. Ελάχιστη πρόσθετη επιβάρυνση απ’ αυτά που ούτως ή άλλως θα πλήρωναν οι γονείς για φροντιστήριο, η οποία όμως αντισταθμίζεται από τα ολοφάνερα συνολικά «οφέλη».

Τέλος, για να μην υπάρξει κανένα παρατράγουδο από πιθανή καταγγελία, έχουν μερικούς αδιόριστους καθηγητές «δευτερευόντων» μαθημάτων, οι οποίοι πληρώνονται ψίχουλα για να κάθονται απλώς σ’ ένα γραφείο και να μπαίνουν στις αίθουσες σε περίπτωση εφόδου, παριστάνοντας ότι διδάσκουν. Ξέρω ότι έχουν γίνει τέτοιοι έλεγχοι, όμως οι τσιλιαδόροι της εισόδου είχαν ειδοποιήσει και δεν αποκαλύφθηκαν παρατυπίες ικανές να οδηγήσουν σε αναστολή της λειτουργίας αυτών των «σχολείων».

Όμως εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με κατάργηση στην πράξη μιας ολόκληρης βαθμίδας της εκπαίδευσης. Είναι εγκληματικό, από όπου κι αν το κοιτάξει κανείς. Πρόκειται για την απόλυτη εμπορευματοποίηση, για εξευτελισμό της έννοιας της Παιδείας, αλλά και για αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό απέναντι στα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που πάνε κανονικά στο σχολείο.

Κύριε Αρβανιτόπουλε, κάντε αυτό που επιβάλλεται ώστε να κλείσουν αύριο κιόλας και να αφαιρεθεί από τους ιδιοκτήτες τους η δυνατότητα να «δραστηριοποιηθούν» ξανά στον χώρο. Μην το αφήσετε να φουντώσει, να γίνει κοινό μυστικό, να πάρει διαστάσεις. Μην εμπιστευθείτε τους τυπικούς ελέγχους των προϊσταμένων στα κατά τόπους γραφεία δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης κάθε περιοχής. Θέλουν οι άνθρωποι, αλλά δεν μπορούν. Χρειάζονται πιο δραστικές πρωτοβουλίες. Επειδή είμαι σίγουρος ότι θέλετε να το σταματήσετε εδώ, θα βρείτε τι πρέπει να κάνετε.

Προχτεσινό άρθρο του Καμπουράκη στο Protagon με τον τίτλο-κραυγή βοώντος εν τη ερήμω _Κύριε Αρβανιτόπουλε, κλείστε τους_

(Ενδιαφέρον παρουσιάζουν και τα εβδομήντα-τόσα σχόλια που ακολουθούν. Ευτυχώς αρκετοί άνθρωποι διατηρούν ακόμα τη λογική και την ευθυκρισία τους. Δυστυχώς δεν είναι αυτοί που δίνουν τον τόνο ή επηρεάζουν τις εξελίξεις).

Οι ίδιοι αυτοί γονείς και τα ίδια αυτά παιδιά, αύριο θα αγανακτούν και θα διαμαρτύρονται επειδή είναι άνεργοι πτυχιούχοι. Άνεργοι αμόρφωτοι και αμαθείς πτυχιούχοι, για την ακρίβεια. Και θα γκαρίζουν με όλη τη δύναμη των πνευμόνων τους "Πού είναι το κράτος!" 

Από καιρό έχω πει στον εαυτό μου να μην εκπλήσσεται πια με τίποτε απ' ό,τι συμβαίνει σε μια χώρα όπου, σύμφωνα με μια δημοσκόπηση, τρίτο κόμμα είναι πλέον τα χρυσαύγουλα. Όσο κι αν φαίνεται άσχετο εκ πρώτης όψεως, είναι όλα δείγματα ενός κράτους (αλλά δυστυχώς και μιας κοινωνίας) σε προϊούσα σήψη.
Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς, εξακολουθώ να εκπλήσσομαι. Και να εξοργίζομαι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2012)

Εκπλήσσομαι και θλίβομαι που το διαβάζω. Και αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν ένα αναμενόμενο βήμα μετά από την ολοκληρωτική παράδοση του λυκείου στις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις και στα φροντιστήρια. Όταν εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου ασχολούνται αποκλειστικά και μόνο με το αν θα πετύχουν στις πανελλαδικές, αδιαφορώντας για τα υπόλοιπα μαθήματα, ίσως ήταν θέμα χρόνου να σκεφτεί κάποιος αυτή την πατέντα.

Αλλά έχω μια απορία: Λύκειο δεν είναι μόνο η τελευταία τάξη, είναι τρεις τάξεις. Τι κάνουν τα παιδιά της Α' Λυκείου στην τάξη; Ο ιδιοκτήτης του λυκείου ισχυρίζεται ότι "δυστυχώς" δεν είχε εγγραφές για την Α' Λυκείου, γι' αυτό λειτουργεί μόνο τη Β' και τη Γ'; Ή από την Α' Λυκείου λειτουργεί αυτή η φάμπρικα;


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

Ασφαλώς ήταν θέμα χρόνου, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Και ήταν φανερό ότι η δευτεροβάθμια είχε απαξιωθεί απολύτως, κανονικά και με το νόμο. Επίσης δεν χρειαζόταν να είναι κανείς φωστήρας για να μαντέψει την εξέλιξη --μονάχα τοσοδά κυνικός. Οι άνθρωποι δεν κωλώνουν πουθενά, ειδικά όταν μένουν επανειλημμένα ατιμώρητοι. Τα 'χουμε ξαναπεί ad nauseam.

Τις λεπτομέρειες δεν τις γνωρίζω, αλλά θα ήθελα πολύ να μας ενημερώσει κάποιος αφού εγώ δεν έχω πλέον άκρες στην εκπαίδευση.

Από την ώρα που το διάβασα νιώθω αναγούλα


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 6, 2012)

Ορίστε κι ένα τέτοιο, που το έμαθα από τα σχόλια στο άρθρο του Καμπουράκη.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ορίστε κι ένα τέτοιο, που το έμαθα από τα σχόλια στο άρθρο του Καμπουράκη.



Το οποίο καυχάται ότι κατέχει το 4,8 των αριστούχων πανελλαδικώς.
Εύγε!


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Σας έστειλα στο άρθρο από το #392. Η απορία που μου γεννήθηκε (αλλά δεν την έγραψα εκεί) είναι: Έχει σημασία που μια σχολή κάνει με τρόπο πρακτικό και οικονομικό αυτό που γίνεται στην πραγματικότητα από όλους με τρόπο σπάταλο και υποκριτικό; Να κλείσουν οι παράνομες σχολές, αλλά μήπως το πραγματικό πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στον τρόπο με τον οποίο το σύστημα δουλεύει κανονικότατα τους μαθητές, τους εκπαιδευτικούς και τις σχολές; Αν θέλουμε την εξειδίκευση στα τελευταία δύο χρόνια του λυκείου, ας αλλάξει το πρόγραμμα. Αν θέλουμε κάτι ευρύτερο, πρέπει να είναι και ουσιαστικό, όχι πασάλειμμα. Σαράντα χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε ένα από τα πρακτικά συστήματα που έχουν στη Δύση. Αλλά η Παιδεία είναι ο χώρος που δείχνει καλύτερα από οποιονδήποτε άλλο ότι αυτή η χώρα θέλει να πιάσει κάποια ρεκόρ στους πάτους. Να δούμε πότε θα μας πνίξει η ντροπή.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

Καταρχάς συγνώμη που για αδιευκρίνιστους λόγους (προφανώς τελείως κατά λάθος) μου διέφυγε το #392. Θα είχα σχολιάσει εκεί και τότε.

Έπειτα, για να μην το κουράσω πολύ: με ένα ακόμα λάθος δεν διορθώνεις τα προηγούμενα. Ήταν ζαβό το κλήμα, το έφαγαν κι άλλοι τρεις γάιδαροι κι απόγινε. Έτσι θα διορθωθούν τα στραβά του θεόστραβου εκπαιδευτικού συστήματός μας; Βαφτίζοντας πρακτικό το παράνομο και έξυπνο το πονηρό κι αθέμιτο; 
Σαράντα χρόνια αναρωτιέσαι, άντε ας πούμε ότι μου ρίχνεις μια δεκαετία αναρώτησης. ;) Άμα βρεις την απάντηση πες μου τη κι εμένα.
Ποιος έχασε τη ντροπή για να τη βρει ο Νεοέλληνας; Που η δουλίτσα του να γίνεται κι από 'κεί και πέρα γαία πυρί μιχθήτω. Και μετά ξέρει μόνο να ζητάει τα ρέστα. Από ποιον; Από αυτόν που του _επέτρεψε_ να τα κάνει σκατά!
(Δες το σχόλιο κάποιας Πατρίτσια, για παράδειγμα, κάτω από το άρθρο του Καμπουράκη, και θα καταλάβεις -λες και δεν την ξέρεις ήδη- τη νοοτροπία που μας οδηγεί από το κακό στο χειρότερο. Και απορεί κιόλας η κυρία. :blink:


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Έπειτα, για να μην το κουράσω πολύ: με ένα ακόμα λάθος δεν διορθώνεις τα προηγούμενα.


Για να μην ξεφύγει: ούτε στο 392 ούτε στο 409 δεν ζήτησα να μείνει το λάθος. Το τόνισα: να κλείσουν. Αλλά η ύπαρξή τους να μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε. 

Το ίδιο και η ύπαρξη του συνόλου της παραπαιδείας: την έχουμε δεχτεί, την έχουμε πληρώσει. Είναι όμως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ η ύπαρξή της. Υπάρχει για να μην έχουμε άνεργους εκπαιδευτικούς.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για να μην ξεφύγει: ούτε στο 392 ούτε στο 409 δεν ζήτησα να μείνει το λάθος. Το τόνισα: να κλείσουν. Αλλά η ύπαρξή τους να μας κάνει να σκεφτούμε.
> 
> Το ίδιο και η ύπαρξη του συνόλου της παραπαιδείας: την έχουμε δεχτεί, την έχουμε πληρώσει. Είναι όμως ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΗ η ύπαρξή της. Υπάρχει για να μην έχουμε άνεργους εκπαιδευτικούς.



Πώς να διαφωνήσω;

Όλα μας κάνουν να σκεφτόμαστε, Νίκελ. Πολύ φοβάμαι όμως ότι, με τον μιθριδατισμό που μας χαρακτηρίζει, πολλοί θα εκθειάσουν τη χρησιμότητά του, θα πέσουν και τα γνωστά "επιχειρήματα", και θα γίνει κι αυτό "θεσμός", όπως κάθε τι που καταξιώνεται και καθαγιάζεται μέσω της κολυμβήθρας του Σιλωάμ με το ψευδεπίγραφο όνομα του ρεαλισμού, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα είναι άλλη μια σταγόνα δηλητήριο (πήξαμε στα κλισέ και τις μπανάλ μεταφορές, αλλά συνεννοούμαστε, θαρρώ...)
Μα ΗΔΗ πάει να παγιωθεί κι αυτό!


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σαράντα χρόνια αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε ένα από τα πρακτικά συστήματα που έχουν στη Δύση.



Ποιάς χώρας, όμως; 
Γιατί υπάρχουν μεγάλες διαφορές από τη μία χώρα στην άλλη. 
Από τη μια έχεις την απόλυτη εξειδίκευση των Βρετανών κι από την άλλη έχεις τη Φιλανδία, που το σύστημά της δεν διαφέρει από το ελληνικό στην οργάνωση. 
Και πριν αρχίσουμε να κοροϊδεύομε αυτό που είπα για τη Φιλανδία, το σύστημά τους είναι:
Εννέα χρόνια υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση, πρωτοβάθμια και δευτεροβάθμια, χωρίς εξετάσεις. 
Η διδακτική ώρα είναι 45 λεπτά με 15 λεπτά διάλειμμα και έχουν πέντε με έξι ώρες την ημέρα. 
Τρία χρόνια λύκειο (που το λένε στη γλώσσα τους lukio, κατά σύμπτωση), με τις πρώτες εξετάσεις στο τέλος της πρώτης λυκείου, το οποίο μπορεί να είναι:
Τεχνικής κατεύθυνσης, όπου ο μαθητής μπορεί να μάθει επάγγελμα, να προετοιμαστεί για φοίτηση σε ανώτατες τεχνικές σχολές ή άμα είναι γερός μαθητής, να δώσει για πανεπιστήμιο
Γενικής κατεύθυνσης, με κύριο σκοπό την προετοιμασία για το πανεπιστήμιο. Με υποχρεωτικά μαθήματα κατεύθυνσης και επιλογή των άλλων μαθημάτων από λίστα με προσφερόμενα. 
Υποχρεωτικές για όλες τις τάξεις και τις κατευθύνσεις και τον τύπο του σχολείου, ανεξάρτητα από τις άλλες επιλογές είναι η γλώσσα (και οι δυο επίσημες της χώρας) και η ξένη γλώσσα με περιθώρια να ορίσει κι άλλες το σχολείο, αν έχει εξειδίκευση. Επίσης υποχρεωτικά είναι στο λύκειο και μαθήματα όπως μαθηματικά για αυτούς που θέλουν να σπουδάσουν φιλολογία κλπ αλλά όχι σε όλες τις τάξεις. Τα εξειδικευμένα σχολεία δεν είναι πολλά, απευθύνονται σε μαθητές με ειδικά ενδιαφέροντα και έχουν εξειδίκευση σε: μουσική, καλλιτεχνικά, μαθηματικά, τεχνολογικά, περιβαλλοντικά, αθλητισμό κλπ. 

Εγώ δε βλέπω μεγάλες διαφορές στη δομή με το ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Μπορώ να φανταστώ τους Φιλανδούς έφηβους να γκρινιάζουν ότι μαζί με τα μαθηματικά και τη φυσική που τους ενδιαφέρει, τους υποχρεώνει το κράτος να κάνουν και "δευτερεύοντα" όπως ψυχολογία, φιλοσοφία και θρησκευτικά.

Επομένως, ποιανού το σύστημα να εφαρμόσουμε, που δεν το έχουμε ήδη εφαρμόσει;
Μήπως δεν είναι στραβός ο γιαλός;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

Ας αναρωτηθούμε τώρα, λοιπόν, μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα, και αν οι νέοι και οι νέες που προτίμησαν στις φετινές Πανελλαδικές τις στρατιωτικές και αστυνομικές σχολές θα είχαν την ίδια προτίμηση αν οι περικοπές στα ειδικά μισθολόγια είχαν γίνει πριν από 3 ή 6 μήνες (όπως προβλεπόταν από το δεύτερο μνημόνιο) ή αν θα κοίταζαν να προσπαθήσουν λίγο περισσότερο να σπουδάσουν εκεί που θα ταίριαζε σύμφωνα με την πραγματική τους κλίση και όχι αναζητώντας πληρωμένο αραλίκι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι η ανυπαρξία επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού στην Ελλάδα δεν επέτρεπε ποτέ να σπουδάσει κανείς σύμφωνα με την πραγματική του κλίση. 

Όλοι αυτοί που το 2000-2004 έτρεχαν να μπουν Πολιτικών Μηχανικών λόγω των ολυμπιακών έργων, το είχαν σκεφτέι πολύ το πράμα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω ότι η ανυπαρξία επαγγελματικού προσανατολισμού στην Ελλάδα ...


Στη Φιλανδία υπάρχει επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός; Ή, τέλος πάντων, αν έχουμε το ίδιο σύστημα, αλλά αυτοί είναι στην κορυφή και εμείς είμαστε δεν ξέρω πού είμαστε, αλλά με άγχος και άσκοπα έξοδα, δεν μπορεί κάπου θα υπάρχουν και διαφορές στο σύστημα, δεν θα είναι μόνο στα γονίδια και στον κακό τους τον καιρό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Και για να προλάβω αυτούς που θα μου πουν ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός κάθεται μόνο 20 ώρες (το πολύ) στο σχολείο επειδή έχει και δουλειά στο σπίτι: Αυτό το επιχείρημα θα έστεκε αν το μειωμένο ωράριο παρουσίας στο σχολείο το είχαν μόνο εκείνες οι ειδικότητες που ΕΧΟΥΝ δουλειά στο σπίτι, και όχι όλοι, ανεξαρτήτως ειδικότητας. Επίσης, άλλη δουλειά στο σπίτι έχει ένας φιλόλογος (πολλή), άλλη ένας φυσικοχημικός (λίγη) και άλλη ένας καθηγητής καλλιτεχνικών (μηδενική). Γενικά, με εξαίρεση τους φιλολόγους ελληνικής και ξένης γλώσσας, οι άλλες ειδικότητες μόνο από ψώνιο μπορεί να βάζουν δουλειά στο σπίτι και μετά να παίρνουν τετράδια να διορθώσουν. Δηλαδή, μπορεί να βάζουν οι μαθηματικοί ασκήσεις, αλλά τις εξετάζουν στον πίνακα, συνήθως δεν παίρνουν τετράδια στο σπίτι τους.



Συμφωνώ μέχρι κεραίας με τα γραφόμενά σου, αλλά θέλω να πω ότι, σε ένα σωστό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, όλοι θα πρέπει να έχουν δουλειά "για το σπίτι" είτε την κάνουν στο σπίτι τους είτε στο γραφείο καθηγητών είτε οπουδήποτε αλλού. Το έχω ξαναπεί πολλές φορές ότι η δουλειά του εκπαιδευτικού είναι πολύ δύσκολη γιατί ενέχει μεγάλη ευθύνη*˙* και ως προς την σωματική ακεραιότητα των παιδιών αλλά και ως προς το νόημα της εκπαίδευσης. Ο εκπαιδευτικός πρέπει να έχει φαντασία και δημιουργικότητα. Δυστυχώς αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα που πλήττει όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα, όχι μόνο το ελληνικό. Κατά την γνώμη μου, όλα τα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα νοσούν γιατί δεν εξελίσσονται όσο γρήγορα πρέπει*˙* όσο γρήγορα εξελίσσεται η ίδια η κοινωνία.

Σε ένα ιδανικό σύστημα εκπαίδευσης, ο εκπαιδευτικός θα αναπροσάρμοζε το μάθημά του και την μέθοδο διδασκαλίας ανάλογα με την επίδοση και την ανταπόκριση των μαθητών. Δεν εστιάζω μόνο στον ίδιο τον εκπαιδευτικό γιατί αυτό απαιτεί και δομικές αλλαγές από το ίδιο το σύστημα, που οφείλει να είναι δομημένο με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να επιτρέπει τέτοιου είδους τακτικές. Προσωπικά είμαι κατά της παθητικής εκπαίδευσης και οι ασκήσεις δεν το αναιρούν αυτό. Είμαι κατά του "μάθε-επανάλαβε" πάνω στο οποίο είναι δομημένο το σύστημά μας (και το σύστημα των περισσοτέρων -αν όχι όλων- χωρών). Το σύστημα αυτό οφείλει να εφαρμόζεται μόνο όταν βρισκόμαστε στην αρχή εκμάθησης ενός πεδίου*˙* δηλαδή στο δημοτικό, για εμάς.

Το σύστημα θα όφειλε να δίνει στον εκπαιδευτικό την δυνατότητα να επιλέξει το ειδικό, πάνω σε ένα γενικό πλαίσιο. Να μην ορίζει ότι πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό το ποίημα κι εκείνον τον συγγραφέα. Να αφήνει την δυνατότητα να διαλέξει ο μαθηματικός την μεθοδολογία του και να αναπτύξει τον δικό του τρόπο σκέψης. Κι ο δάσκαλος καλλιτεχνικών θα πρέπει να κάνει δουλειά. Θα πρέπει να επιλέξει αν θα διδάξει στους μαθητές του ιστορία της τέχνης, κινήματα, τεχνικές, θεωρία χρωμάτων, υφές, ελεύθερο και γραμμικό σχέδιο, κτλ (είχα καθηγητή καλλιτεχνικών που με δική του πρωτοβουλία μάς έμαθε όλα τα προαναφερθέντα, από σουρρεαλισμό μέχρι συγκεκριμένες τεχνοτροπίες, πρόσωπα της τέχνης, κτλ). Υπάρχουν χιλιάδες απίστευτα πειράματα φυσικής και χημείας που μπορεί κανείς να κάνει με ελάχιστο κόστος και δουλειά και που θα δώσουν ψυχή στο μάθημα. Χιλιάδες ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα που μπορεί κανείς να βρει για κάθε μάθημα και κάθε ειδικότητα.

Βέβαια εγώ ονειρεύομαι πραγματική εκπαίδευση, αλλά με ένα όνειρο ζούμε όλοι. Ένα σύστημα που σκοπός του δεν θα είναι να αξιολογήσει τον μαθητή, σαν να κάνει σύγκριση μεταξύ μηχανημάτων, αλλά που θα του διδάσκει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 6, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Εγώ φυσικά δεν άλλαξα το πρόγραμμα και εκείνη έκανε πράξη της απειλή της και δεν ξαναέκανε την 9η ώρα. Εννοείται βέβαια ότι δεν υπέστη καμία απολύτως συνέπεια. Το καλύτερο όμως το φύλαξε για το τέλος της χρονιάς, όταν την κάλεσαν για επιτήρηση στις πανελλαδικές. Τότε έκανε ολόκληρο θέμα στον σύλλογο, ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν να καλούνε για επιτήρηση εκείνη, με τόσα χρόνια διδασκαλίας, με μεταπτυχιακά κλπ, και είπε ότι θα κανόνιζε να την εξαιρέσουν. Χαρτί εξαίρεσης ουδέποτε ήρθε στο σχολείο, το όνομά της παρέμεινε κανονικά στις λίστες των επιτηρητών, αλλά όταν με το καλό ήρθε η ώρα των πανελλαδικών εκείνη πολύ απλά δεν εμφανίστηκε στο σχολείο όπου την είχαν ορίσει επιτηρήτρια.



Πραγματικά αηδιαστικό. Απόλυση και πρόστιμο θα της έπρεπε. Πραγματικά με χαλάει και που το διαβάζω. Τι είδους ζώα υπάρχουν σ' αυτήν την κοινωνία, πια;



Alexandra said:


> Μερικές φορές θα αρκούσε μόνο μία αυστηρή παρατήρηση για να επαναφέρει στην τάξη κάποιους. Να πει π.χ. ο διευθυντής με αυστηρό ύφος: "Αυτό που έκανες ήταν αντικανονικό και παρακαλώ να μην επαναληφθεί, αλλιώς θα έχεις συνέπειες".



Το θέμα είναι και τι συνέπειες προβλέπει ο νόμος. Δυστυχώς το κράτος δεν βλέπει αρκετά σοβαρά την εκπαίδευση και δεν φροντίζει το σύστημα να είναι αδιάβλητο, σοβαρό και καθαρό. Οι μεγαλύτερες ποινές θα έπρεπε να προβλέπονται για τέτοια ζητήματα, όχι για το αν χρωστάς 500 ευρώ στο δημόσιο.



bernardina said:


> Μέσα στο «πακέτο» που προσφέρουν αυτοί οι «επιχειρηματίες», υπάρχουν τέσσερα «ελκυστικά» πλεονεκτήματα για τους μαθητές αλλά και για όσους γονείς έχουν μοναδικό στόχο την εισαγωγή του παιδιού τους στα πανεπιστήμια:
> 
> 1. Λιγότερη συνολική κούραση για το παιδί, αφού δεν μπαίνει πρωί και απόγευμα στην αίθουσα.
> 
> ...



Πραγματικά άθλιο. Δείχνει, κατά την γνώμη μου, με τον καλύτερο τρόπο, ότι οι εξετάσεις δεν δουλεύουν και οφείλουν να αντικαταστηθούν από κάποιο άλλο σύστημα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Στη Φιλανδία υπάρχει επαγγελματικός προσανατολισμός; Ή, τέλος πάντων, αν έχουμε το ίδιο σύστημα, αλλά αυτοί είναι στην κορυφή και εμείς είμαστε δεν ξέρω πού είμαστε, αλλά με άγχος και άσκοπα έξοδα, δεν μπορεί κάπου θα υπάρχουν και διαφορές στο σύστημα, δεν θα είναι μόνο στα γονίδια και στον κακό τους τον καιρό.



Υποθέτω υπάρχει αλλά αυτό που ήθελα να δείξω είναι ότι δεν φταίει η οργάνωση του συστήματος, γιατί η Ελλάδα ανήκει στις ηπειρωτικές δυτικοευρωπαϊκές χώρες, οι οποίες έχουν λίγο-πολύ το ίδιο σύστημα. Φταίει η εφαρμογή του συστήματος. 

Μερικές διαφορές που είδα και που νομίζω είναι σημαντικές:
Οι δάσκαλοι έχουν την ίδια κοινωνική καταξίωση με τους γιατρούς και τους δικηγόρους. 
Οι δάσκαλοι έχουν όλοι μεταπτυχιακό τίτλο, που τον αποκτούν με κρατική χρηματοδότηση (υποθέτω είναι στην παιδαγωγική)
Για να γίνεις δάσκαλος πρέπει να έχεις καλό βαθμό πτυχίου (διάβαζα κάπου το 10% της τάξης, αλλά το βρίσκω υπερβολικό)

Οι μαθητές τώρα:
Όλοι οι μαθητές έχουν δωρεάν απεριόριστη έξτρα βοήθεια από την πρώτη δημοτικού μέχρι την τρίτη γυμνασίου. 
Δεν υπάρχουν τάξεις καλών ή κακών μαθητών, όλες οι ικανότητες συνυπάρχουν στην ίδια τάξη.
Τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία απαγορεύονται. 
Οι μαθητές έχουν κοινωνική- ψυχολογική υποστήριξη, αν τη χρειαστούν.
Στα πρακτικά μαθήματα η τάξη περιορίζεται στα 16 άτομα, ώστε να μπορούν όλοι να κάνουν εργαστήρια. 
Μερικά από αυτά θα μπορούσαμε να τα έχουμε και εμείς χωρίς έξτρα έξοδο, άλλα ίσως δεν μπορεί η χώρα να τα εφαρμόσει, αλλά εντάξει, δε χρειάζεται να γίνουμε Φιλανδία. 

Αλλά το πιο ωραίο που είδα, το οποίο περιγράφει εξαιρετικά τη νοοτροπία, που νομίζω είναι το κλειδί: τα σχολεία δεν λειτουργούν Σάββατο και Κυριακή εκτός αν υπάρχει καμιά μεσοβδόμαδη αργία οπότε το σχολείο, με απόφαση του διευθυντή, μπορεί να καλύψει τις ώρες το Σάββατο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> δε χρειάζεται να γίνουμε Φιλανδία.


Εγώ πάλι υποστηρίζω ότι ο στόχος πρέπει να είναι να γίνουμε Φιλανδία, αν δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε Βουλγαρία.
Εκτός από τις ειδικές επιχειρήσεις μπουτίκ, ακόμα και ο τουρισμός μας, αν θέλουμε να είναι άλλου επιπέδου και να έχει βάθος χρόνου, θα πρέπει σε μεγάλο βαθμό να στηριχτεί στους ανθρώπους.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Εντάξει, πάντα πρέπει να στοχεύεις να γίνεις ο καλύτερος, αλλά το "δε χρειάζεται να γίνουμε Φιλανδία" εγώ το αντιλαμβάνομαι ως εξής: δεν χρειάζεται να μεταφυτέψουμε κάτι που είναι φτιαγμένο για άλλες συνθήκες. Μπορούμε να πάρουμε ιδέες, αλλά προτεραιότητα έχει να βρούμε αυτό που δουλεύει για εμάς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

SBE said:


> ... προτεραιότητα έχει να βρούμε αυτό που δουλεύει για εμάς.


Ναι, αρκεί να μην είναι το πρότυπο «εσείς να μας δανείζετε κι εμείς θα βρίσκουμε πώς να τα τρώμε» — πρέπει να αντιληφθούμε ότι έπαψε να δουλεύει.

Τώρα για το θέμα των τελευταίων τάξεων των λυκείων και των εξετάσεων, έχω μια προτίμηση για το αγγλικό σύστημα με τα χωριστά χαρτιά που παίρνεις μετά από εξετάσεις σε όποια μαθήματα θέλεις, σε επίπεδο νορμάλ ή προχωρημένο, και πας μετά στη σχολή, όταν έχεις μαζέψει αυτά που σου χρειάζονται, και λες εδώ εγώ σας έχω μια γεωγραφία, ένα νεοελληνικά που κάνει μπαμ, δύο αποτάλλα, τρία απαυτούνα, σας κάνω; Κάτι τέτοιο (με λίγη προσανατολιστική υποστήριξη) θα 'θελα να δω.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

Ρε παιδιά, προτεραιότητα έχει επιτέλους να _εφαρμόσουμε_ κάτι που έχουμε θεσπίσει!

Ψάχνετε την ειδοποιό διαφορά μας από τη Φιλανδία; Ε, λοιπόν, εκεί οι άνθρωποι τηρούν τους νόμους και εφαρμόζουν τα αποφασισμένα επειδή ακριβώς θεσπίστηκαν για να εφαρμόζονται. Και _δεν_ κάνουν κάτι που απαγορεύεται, ακριβώς επειδή _απαγορεύεται_!
Τόσο απλά. Έως απλοϊκά.
Θα μπορούσα να σας μεταφέρω την εμπειρία φίλων και γνωστών που έζησαν και εργάστηκαν και σπούδασαν εκεί, αλλά δεν ξέρω από πού ν' αρχίσω και πού να τελειώσω. Και πώς να τα εκφράσω χωρίς να προκαλέσω τις γνωστές ενστάσεις του Έλληνα που ο σβέρκος του ζυγόν δεν υπομένει, γιατί ως γνωστόν όταν αυτός έχτιζε Παρθενώνες, οι βλάκες του Βορρά τρώγανε βελανίδια ποσέ (κι αυτά οι προχωρημένοι. Γιατί οι ακόμα πιο καθυστερημένοι τα τρώγανε ωμά). 
Δεν αναζητώ ιδανικές κοινωνίες, απλούστατα γιατί δεν υπάρχουν. Όμως το δικό μας απόλυτο μπάχαλο δεν τιμά κανέναν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

@bernie: Εγώ επιμένω ότι όλα αυτά θα μαθευτούν σωστά όταν μαθευτούν πρώτα απ' όλα μέσα στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Και εκεί σημείωσα τις υψηλές προδιαγραφές των εκπαιδευτικών στη Φιλανδία, που αναφέρει η SBE. Οι εκπαιδευτικοί μας πρέπει να είναι τζίνια, να λειτουργούν σαν τζίνια, να επιβάλλονται μέσα στην τάξη σαν τζίνια και να αμείβονται σαν τζίνια. Για να περιγράψετε τη σημερινή κατάσταση βάλτε όποιες λέξεις θέλετε εκεί που έχω _τζίνια_.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 6, 2012)

Ακριβώς!
Και τώρα ας αντιστρέψουμε. Βάλε, για παράδειγμα, στη θέση της εικόνας με το τζίνι που περιέγραψες, ένα νέο παιδί που φοίτησε σε κάποιο από αυτά τα καινούργια φρούτα (άρα έμαθε με το _καλημέρα σας _να λειτουργεί με αθέμιτο τρόπο απέναντι στους ομολόγους του), μελέτησε* μόνο* τα μαθήματα που χρειαζόταν για να περάσει σε κάποια φιλοσοφική/παιδαγωγική κτλ, στα υπόλοιπα πήρε άριστα επειδή αυτό περιλάμβανε το πακέτο της συμφωνίας με τον "επιχειρηματία" (άρα μπήκε στο πανεπιστήμιο με ακόμα πιο λειψή μορφωτική σκευή απ' αυτή ενός παιδιού που φοίτησε κανονικά στο δημόσιο), έβγαλε τσάτρα πάτρα σε χ χρόνια τη σχολή (με τους τρόπους που όλοι ξέρουμε και δεν αγαπάμε, στα ανώτατα ιδρύματα που ξέρουμε και δεν μας αρέσουν καθόλου κτλ κτλ) και τέλος πήρε ένα χαρτί που του δίνει το δικαίωμα να διδάξει παιδιά. Έχοντας ήδη στο ενεργητικό του στρεβλές αξίες και σαθρό μορφωτικό υπόβαθρο.
Τι να τα διδάξει;
Σ' αυτή την εικόνα πρόσθεσε και το υπόλοιπο μπάχαλο και έχεις εγγυημένη τη συνταγή της απόλυτης καταστροφής. Αυτής, δηλαδή, που βιώνουμε ήδη, αλλά άλλο ένα σκαλί πιο κάτω.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Θα σε παραπέμψω στο Freakonomics αν και νομίζω είναι στο Superfreakonomics. 
Εκεί λοιπόν κάπου έχει ένα κεφάλαιο για την απασχόληση των γυναικών (ασχολείται και με το αρχαιότερο). Και λέει ότι στο παρελθόν, οι καλές μαθήτριες γίνονταν δασκάλες γιατί δεν είχαν άλλες επαγγελματικές επιλογές ως γυναίκες. Από τότε που άνοιξε η αγορά εργασίας οι μορφωμένες κι έξυπνες πάνε και γίνονται κάτι με πιο πολύ πρεστίζ και το σχολείο έχει καταντήσει το μέρος που πάνε όσοι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι καλύτερο. Αυτά στις ΗΠΑ. Η βασική ιδέα όμως παραμένει, στην Ελλάδα, ότι πολλοί δάσκαλοι δεν επέλεξαν το επάγγελμά τους από κλίση αλλά σαν λύση ανάγκης. Βεβαίως δεν αποκλείεται να αγαπήσεις το επάγγελμα κατόπιν εορτής, αλλά χωρίς μετεκπαίδευση, υποστήριξη, οργάνωση και εφαρμογή των νόμων κλπ είναι μάλλον πιο δύσκολο. 

Σχετικά με το αγγλοσαξωνικό σύστημα κλπ. είπα να απαντήσω ότι και στο ΗΒ το διεθνές μπακαλορεά κερδίζει έδαφος, δηλαδή ο κόσμος γυρνάει την πλάτη του στο σύστημα που θαυμάζεις, Νίκελ. Αλλά δεν έχω διάθεση για αυτή τη συζήτηση, ας περιοριστούμε στο ότι δεν μπορεί η Ελλάδα να αλλάξει ριζικά το εκπαιδευτικό της σύστημα στην κατεύθυνση του συστήματος που λες ότι θα προτιμούσες. Αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει όμως είναι να κάνει αλλαγές στο υπάρχον σύστημα. Και η βασικότερη αλλαγή, αυτή που λέει η Μπέρνι, είναι να εφαρμοστούν οι κανονισμοί. Να γίνει το σχολείο σοβαρότερο, να μην υπάρχουν δάσκαλοι που κάνουν τράκα τσιγάρα από τους μαθητές, λένε στα παιδιά να ζητήσουν εκδρομή γιατί βαριούνται να δουλέψουν, δεν είναι εντάξει οι ίδιοι στις υποχρεώσεις τους. 
Ελπίζω ότι η οικονομική κρίση θα κάνει πολλούς γονείς να απαιτήσουν να παρέχει το σχολείο αυτά που τόσα χρόνια κάλυπταν οι ίδιοι με το να ρίχνουν χρήματα (που συχνά δεν είχαν) στο πρόβλημα. 
Αλλά δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι αν δεν υπάρξουν δουλειές, δεν θα μπορεί η εκπαίδευση να αποκτήσει κατεύθυνση. 

Στην Αγγλία, μου λένε φίλοι που το παιδί τους πάει για πρώτη φορά φέτος σε δημόσιο σχολείο, ύστερα από οχτώ χρόνια σε ιδιωτικά, ότι στην αρχή νόμιζαν ότι θα ήταν οι μόνοι που δεν μπορούν πλέον να πληρώνουν δίδακτρα και το παιδί τους θα ήταν το καλομαθημένο ανάμεσα στους αλήτες. Μου λέγανε πόσο ηρέμησαν που πρώτη μέρα, πήγαν στο σχολείο και είδαν ότι οι περισσότεροι γονείς ήταν ή περιπτώσεις σαν τους ίδιους ή αυτοί που είχαν πάει από την αρχή στο δημόσιο, αλλά με παρόμοιες με αυτούς απαιτήσεις από το σχολείο και απόψεις περί παιδείας. Και σκέφτονται ότι ίσως να ξόδεψαν άδικα τόσα λεφτά φοβούμενοι τον μπαμπούλα της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης που δεν υπήρχε. Το κερασάκι; Στο κυριλέ ιδιωτικό οι γονείς και οι δάσκαλοι ήταν κατά της τεχνολογίας (φυσικά άμα το έλεγες το αρνιούνταν, αλλά καμάρωναν ότι δεν επιτρέπουν υπολογιστές π.χ.). Στο δημόσιο τους έστειλαν ήδη στο σπίτι οδηγίες ότι χρησιμοποιούν σύστημα διαδραστικής διδασκαλίας (κάτι σαν το Moodle, απ’ ό,τι κατάλαβα) κι αν δεν έχει το παιδί τους λάπτοπ, θα του δανείσουν.


----------



## drazen (Sep 6, 2012)

Θα ήθελα να καταθέσω κι εγώ τον οβολό μου στην διευρεύνηση των αιτίων της εκπαιδευτικής κρίσης στην Ελλάδα, εστιάζοντας σε έναν από τους οικείους μου χώρους, αυτόν της πρωτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Δεν πιστεύω ότι όσα πω θα φωτίσουν, έστω και αποσπασματικά, το θέμα. Απλώς, θα ανάψω μερικά ακόμα κεράκια στο σκοτάδι.
Με δεδομένο το εύρος του προβλήματος, της έκτασης των λεγομένων μου και για να μην καταλαμβάνω πολύτιμο χώρο,θα ήθελα να στείλω τις απόψεις μου σε pdf. Δεν βλέπω όμως τον τρόπο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 6, 2012)

Στο Advanced View, αρκετά πιο κάτω από το πλαίσιο κειμένου υπάρχει κουμπάκι που λέει Manage Attachments. Στη νέα σελίδα που θα ανοίξει, πάνω δεξιά κάνεις Browse, επιλέγεις το αρχείο και πατάς Upload. Όταν έχει τελειώσει το ανέβασμα, φαίνεται ότι έχει προστεθεί στο μήνυμά σου (προστίθεται κάπου κοντά στο κουμπάκι Manage Attachments). Συμπληρώνεις με ό,τι θέλεις το κείμενό σου και σώζεις/στέλνεις. Υπάρχει κάποιος περιορισμός στο μέγεθος.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

Reply To Thread > Go Advanced > Manage Attachments > ακολουθείς τις οδηγίες

ΥΓ Μααααα, πώς πρόλαβε και με πρόλαβε ο Νίκελ;!!!;;;!!! :scared:


----------



## drazen (Sep 6, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ καί τους δύο.
Ζαζ, και το αργυρό καλό είναι.
Ιδού, λοιπόν, το πρώτο μου κεράκι. Επιφυλάσσομαι για τα επόμενα.

Ανάβοντας κεράκια
(μπας και φωτιστούν τα αίτια για την εκπαιδευτική κρίση στην Ελλάδα)

*a. Κεράκι πρώτο (ανθρώπινο δυναμικό)
a1 Προσοσιαλιστικοί χρόνοι*
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, για να γίνει κανείς δάσκαλος έπρεπε να τελειώσει μία από τις Παιδαγωγικές Ακαδημίες (ΠΑ), επαγγελματικές (ή παραγωγικές) σχολές ανώτερης εκπαίδευσης, πολύ χαμηλού μορφωτικού επιπέδου και διεσπαρμένες ανά την χώρα, ένα είδος συνέχειας του εξατάξιου γυμνασίου και, αργότερα, του λυκείου. Η εγγραφή στις ΠΑ γινόταν κατόπιν εξετάσεων ή δίχως εξετάσεις μέσω του θεσμού των αριστούχων (σε ποσοστό 10%, επί των εισακτέων, αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου). Κατά κανόνα, η επιλογή της καριέρας του δασκάλου οφειλόταν είτε σε λόγους απόλυτης επαγγελματικής στοχοπροσήλωσης είτε στην σχετικά χαμηλή βάση εισαγωγής. Ο αριθμός των εισαγομένων στις ΠΑ υπολογιζόταν με τέτοιον τρόπο, που οι προσλήψεις να καλύπτουν τα κενά που άφηναν οι συνταξιοδοτήσεις. Το τζακ ποτ της επετηρίδας ποτέ δεν είχε πάνω από τρεις με τέσσερεις χιλιάδες αναμένοντες και το νόημα του όρου «αναπληρωτής» στην καθημερινή του χρήση σχεδόν συνέπιπτε με το νόημα της εννοιολογικής του κυριολεξίας.

*a2 Σοσιαλιστικοί χρόνοι
a2.1 Επιχείρηση «Επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση όλων των πτυχιούχων»*
Αυτά μέχρι περίπου το 1984. Δεν έχω στοιχεία για την χρονολογία κατάθεσης, ψήφισης και δημοσίευσης του σχετικού νόμου, διατάγματος ή υπουργικής απόφασης και ούτε τον χρόνο να ψάξω. Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πληρώνονται για αυτό, αν και δεν φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρονται. Ό,τι αναφέρω είναι από μνήμης. Το 1985 (πάντοτε με την ως άνω επιφύλαξη), δόθηκε στους πτυχιούχους της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, ανώτερης και ανώτατης, το δικαίωμα να εγγράφονται δίχως εξετάσεις στο δεύτερο έτος των ΠΑ. Από την παραπάνω ρύθμιση (επ)ωφελήθηκαν πτυχιούχοι (νομίζω και τελειόφοιτοι) διαφόρων «ανώτατων» και ανώτερων «Σχολών», όπως ήταν η αλήστου μνήμης ΟΠΕ-­‐Βιομηχανική, η Πάντειος, το Οικονομικό της Νομικής και διάφορα ποικιλώνυμα ΚΑΤΕΕ, «σχολές» στις οποίες αλώνιζε, όπως και παντού, η τότε πανίσχυρη ΠΑΣΚ. Οι νεότεροι ίσως να μην αντιλαμβάνονται τον λόγο για την ειρωνική χρήση εισαγωγικών, όμως, και αν παρήλθον οι χρόνοι εκείνοι, κάποιοι δεν θα ξεχάσουμε ποτέ ότι οι προαναφερθείσες «σχολές» αποτελούσαν το άλλοθι όσων βρίσκονταν στον πάτο της τότε εκπαιδευτικής αξιολόγησης και η είσοδος σε κάποιαν από αυτές ήταν συνώνυμο της αποτυχίας. Επιπλέον, την ίδια εποχή, ευάριθμοι μόνον επαγγελματικοί τομείς (δημοσίου και ιδιωτικού τομέα) χρειάζονταν έναν οικονομολόγο ή κοινωνιολόγο, με αποτέλεσμα χιλιάδες πτυχιούχοι να λιμνάζουν στα αζήτητα, με όλα τα παρεπόμενα προσωπικών ματαιώσεων και κοινωνικής μνησικακίας. Αν υπήρξε συντεταγμένο σχέδιο άλωσης της εκπαίδευσης που να τις αξιοποίησε, δεν το γνωρίζω και δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω -­‐δεν ήταν δα και τόσο μεθοδικοί οι τότε πρασινοφρουροί, μάλλον εμπειρικοί κατσαπλιάδες. Υπολογίζω ότι, μεταξύ 1986 και 1989, η επετηρίδα «εμπλουτίστηκε» με ένα «δυναμικό» πέντε έως εφτά χιλιάδων ατόμων.

*a2.2 Επιχείρηση «Επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση όλων ανεξαίρετα» *
Αυτή, όμως, η ρύθμιση δεν έφτανε. «Εντάξει με τους πτυχιούχους», θα σκέφτηκαν τα κομματόσκυλα, «τους τακτοποιήσαμε. Για τους άλλους τους καημένους, που δεν μπόρεσαν μήτε σε ένα ΚΑΤΕΕάκι να περάσουν (και μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν και τόσα ψηφαλάκια), τί θα μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε;» Έλα μου, ντε. Κάπου εδώ θα άναψε κανενός το λαμπάκι του Γλόμπου. «Να πάνε να πάρουν ένα πτυχίο και με ένα χρονάκι ακόμα, τσουπ, μπήκαν στα σχολεία. Και, για να μην ταλαιπωρούνται τώρα τα παιδιά με εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις και λοιπές άχρηστες και αντιπαιδαγωγικές διαδικασίες, ας εγγραφούν δίχως εξετάσεις στα πανεπιστήμια κάποιας εκ των γειτονικών χωρών κι ας πάρουν το πτυχίο τους, επί πληρωμή, από εκεί. Αν η σχολή φοίτησης είναι και τύπου Παιδαγωγικής Ακαδημίας, ακόμη καλύτερα. Δύο χρονάκια (τέσσερα για τους πιο μερακλήδες ή όσους τυχόν εμπλακούν συναισθηματικά) και, αμέσως μετά, μπαίνουν στην ουρά για να πιστοποιήσουν το πτυχίο τους στις κατά τόπους ΠΑ» (1). Για να μην χάσουν δε και την δυνατότητα να διοριστούν σχετικά σύντομα, (αχνοθυμάμαι ότι) θεσμοθετήθηκε και η δυνατότητα εγγραφής στην, ήδη φρακαρισμένη, επετηρίδα άμα τη καταθέσει της αίτησης για πιστοποίηση (αυτό το τελευταίο θα μπορούσε άραγε κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει ή καταρρίψει τεκμηριωμένα;). Έμαθα για την περιπτώση πτυχιούχου από τα Σκόπια που, όταν τό ’φερε η συγκυρία να μιλήσει την γλώσσα των δι-­‐, τρι-­‐ ή τετραετών σπουδών του, αποδείχθηκε ότι δεν την ήξερε. Αν ρωτήσετε ανθρώπους που πέρασαν από αυτά τα ιδρύματα, θα μάθετε και τις τιμές ανά μάθημα (τιμές προαγωγής σε εξετάσεις, όχι παρακολούθησης). Τις άκουσα με τα αυτάκια μου. Με τα ματάκια μου είδα προ εικοσαετίας αυτοκολλητάκι σε στύλο στην Θεσσαλονίκη (Εγνατία και Αγ. Σοφίας) που έγραφε κάτι σαν «Γίνε δάσκαλος στη Βουλγαρία με δύο μόνο παρουσίες ετησίως». (Όχι, δυστυχώς δεν έχω φωτογραφία. Τότε δεν είχαμε την ευκολία των κινητών τηλεφώνων. Ούτε, άλλωστε, πιστεύω στις φωτογραφικές αποδείξεις. Αν χρειάζεται, μπορώ να φτιάξω μία. Το φωτομάγαζο νά ’ναι καλά.) Το ίδιο έγινε και με οδοντίατρους (από Ρουμανία κυρίως), με αρχαιολόγους (από Βουλγαρία, ΠΓΔΜ, Αγγλία), φιλόλογους και αρχιτέκτονες (από Ιταλία, αν και οι ιστορικοί όροι και προϋποθέσεις αυτής της υποπερίπτωσης καί διαφορετικοί καί πολυπλοκότεροι καί πιο πολιτικοί είναι), όπως και με πολλές άλλες κατηγορίες πτυχιούχων, αλλά αυτό αφορά τις εξελίξεις σε άλλους τομείς του ψωμίζεσθαι. Εμείς παραμένουμε στην Πρωτοβάθμια Εκπαίδευση. Πόσοι ήταν συνολικά; Δίχως επίσημα στοιχεία και βασιζόμενος μόνο στην προσωπική μου εμπειρία, όταν άλαλος παρακολουθούσα την εκτίναξη του αριθμού των συν-­‐αναμενόντων στην επετηρίδα (2), όπως και στην εξασθενημένη μου πια μνήμη, τους υπολογίζω σε δεκαπέντε με δεκαεφτά χιλιάδες.

*a2.3 Συζήτηση *
Όπως είδαμε, μεταξύ περίπου 1986 και 1995, σχεδόν είκοσι χιλιάδες δάσκαλοι παρεισήλθαν στον χώρο της ΠΕ, παρακάμπτοντας τις διαδικασίες που το ίδιο το κράτος-­‐εργοδότης είχε θεσπίσει, εκμεταλλευόμενοι τις σοσιαλληστρικές ανάγκες για εξαγορά ψήφων, υπερχειλίζοντας την επετηρίδα διορισμών που, μέχρι τότε, λειτουργούσε με έναν μετρημένο και δοκιμασμένο τρόπο, και ανεβάζοντας τον μέσον όρο αναμονής διορισμού από δύο ή τρία χρόνια σε δέκα και δώδεκα. Δεν υποστηρίζω ότι η κατάρτιση που πρόσφεραν οι ΠΑ βρισκόταν στο επιστημονικό επίπεδο που θα έπρεπε, ούτε ότι το σύστημα εισαγωγής σε αυτές ήταν εντελώς αδιάβλητο (3), ούτε καν ότι η επαγγελματική επάρκεια των «νόμιμων» πτυχιούχων των ως άνω ΠΑ ήταν ανώτερη της αντίστοιχης των «λαθροπτυχιούχων» (4), αν, αποφοιτώντας, είχαμε ποτέ καμιά καί οι μεν καί οι δε. Βέβαια, η συνύπαρξη στα σχολεία με εκπροσώπους ειδικά της κατηγορίας a2.2 άφησε πλειστάκις κωφούς, άλαλους και δίχως μαλλιά πολλούς από τους παλαιότερους (αλλά και νεότερους) δασκάλους. Η αγραμματοσύνη τους έβγαζε μάτια. Σαφέστατα, υπάρχουν και άλλοι που έδωσαν και δίνουν πολλά, αρκετές φορές καλύτερα και περισσότερα από όσα οι “νόμιμοι” πτυχιούχοι. Κατά την άποψή μου, το πρόβλημα είναι ηθικής τάξης και έγκειται στο ότι κάποια κοινωνικά υποκείμενα που από την θέση τους και αξιωματικά προορίζονταν να μεταδώσουν, μεταξύ άλλων, καί ηθικές αξίες, παρέκαμψαν δια της πλαγίας τις προσδιορισμένες, κατ’ επιταγήν του Συντάγματος, διαδικασίες επαγγελματικής αποκατάστασης στον δημόσιο τομέα, ανοίγοντας έτσι τους ασκούς του Αιόλου που πήραν και σήκωσαν τον δημόσιο χαρακτήρα της ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης, και μετά ζήτησαν καταφύγιο στην φιλόξενη και ευρύχωρη ζεστασιά της κρατικής μισθοδοσίας. Πού είναι το πρόβλημα; Στο ότι έμπρακτα έχουν ομολογήσει ότι η λογική τους ήταν: “εγώ θα την βολέψω”. Η πραγματικότητα έδειξε ότι, ανεξαρτήτως κομματικής τοποθέτησής τους, η ρήση “ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε…” τούς ταιριάζει αλάθευτα, μια και, σχεδόν ανεξαιρέτως, τα μετέπειτα βήματά τους πορεύτηκαν στην οδό του αρχικού τους άγους. Ακόμη, καλό θα ήταν να μην λησμονούμε ότι πολλοί από αυτούς σήμερα, μετά από είκοσι ή και εικοσιπέντε χρόνια υπηρεσίας, βρίσκονται στα ψηλά σκαλοπάτια της διοικητικής πυραμίδας, ακόμα και σε θέσεις λήψης αποφάσεων. Είναι αυτοί που θα εφαρμόσουν την αξιολόγηση (χα!).

(1) Οι οποίες, αν και από το 1988 έπρεπε να είχαν αναστείλει κάθε διδακτικό έργο παραδίνοντας την σκυτάλη στα Παιδαγωγικά Τμήματα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης, συνέχισαν για τουλάχιστον έξι ή εφτά χρόνια ακόμη, ίσως και περισσότερο, μέχρι να τακτοποιηθούν όλα τα «παιδιά».
(2) Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι από το 1988 προστίθονταν και οι πτυχιούχοι των ΠΤΔΕ. Όχι πολύ αργότερα, καταρτίστηκαν δύο ξεχωριστές επετηρίδες.
(3) Ήταν γνωστή η αποκρουστική βιομηχανία παραγωγής «αριστούχων» στα γυμνάσια των μικρών πόλεων ή κωμοπόλεων. Έχω προσωπική γνώση από την ΠΑ Ρόδου.
(4) Και μην ακούσω τώρα: «Κανένας πτυχιούχος δεν είναι λαθραίος».__



============
Mod's note: Συνεχίζεται εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 6, 2012)

Ε, χμ, μήπως είναι τελικά καλύτερο να ανοίξει ο drazen ένα νήμα που θα το πει, ξέρω γω, «κεράκια», να ανεβάσει όσα τέτοια ποστ έχει/θέλει διαδοχικά, και να παραπέμπουμε από εδώ εκεί για διάβασμα και από εκεί εδώ για σχολιασμό; Νομίζω ότι τα πιντιέφια, ιδίως διαδοχικά, δεν διευκολύνουν τον περαστικό αναγνώστη.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 6, 2012)

drazen said:


> Ζαζ, και το αργυρό καλό είναι.


Κανείς δεν πάει για το αργυρό — απλώς χάνει το χρυσό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 6, 2012)

Σχόλια στο πιντιεφ.
Μήπως έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο τις ημερομηνίες; Πολύ πριν το '88 εμφανίστηκαν τα ΑΕΙ τετραετούς φοίτησης. Κι αυτό το ξέρω σίγουρα και 100% γιατί ειχε μπει στο Παιδαγωγικό Ιωαννίνων το '85 κάποιος γνωστός μου. 
Επίσης, στις διετείς ακαδημίες έμπαινες με εξετάσεις, έτσι δεν είναι; Δηλαδή και πάλι οι επιτυχόντες ανήκαν στο 10% των συνομηλίκων τους που πήγε στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, δεν ήταν οι πρώτοι τυχόντες μαθητές. Δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να μην ήταν οι καλύτεροι μαθητές, αλλά σίγουρα ήξεραν την ύλη του δημοτικού πολύ καλά. 
Επίσης, γιατί τόση υποτίμηση στους δασκάλους διετούς φοίτησης; Για τις ανάγκες της εποχής τους ήταν αρκετοί. Οι παιδαγωγικές ακαδημίες ιδρύθηκαν τον 19ο αιώνα κατά τα πρότυπα ευρωπαϊκών θεσμών και εκατό χρόνια αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκαν, καθώς είχε εξελιχτεί ο κλάδος. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι η δασκάλα που είχα στο δημοτικό, απόφοιτος προφανώς διετούς φοίτησης, δεν ήξερε τη δουλειά της. Κι ένα πράγμα που υποτιμούμε μαζικά όλοι στην Ελλάδα είναι η πείρα. Η δε πείρα σε συνδυασμό με την επιμόρφωση αντικαθιστά μια χαρά τα χρόνια σπουδών. 

Αυτές είναι οι διαφωνίες μου, τώρα πού μάλλον συμφωνώ:
Για το ζήτημα των σπουδών στις γειτονικές χώρες τα ίδια λέγανε και τότε, δε νομίζω ότι έχει αλλάξει και τίποτα. Είναι γνωστό πρόβλημα που το έχουν και άλλοι κλάδοι, αλλά νομίζω ότι ούτε αυτό είναι ένδειξη ότι τώρα, είκοσι χρόνια μετά, ο δάσκαλος εκ ΠΓΔΜ είναι κακός στη δουλειά του. 
Αυτό που νομίζω ότι άρχισε να χαλάει τη δουλειά είναι η αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. Παλιά πολλοί πήγαιναν να γίνουν δάσκαλοι για να πιάσουν δουλειά γρήγορα. Και βεβαίως υπάρχουν πολλοί λόγοι να θέλει κανείς να εργαστεί στα 20-22, αντί για τα 25, χωρίς να χάσει τα κοινωνικά πλεονεκτήματα του πτυχιούχου, π.χ. οικογενειακές υποχρεώσεις που δεν επέτρεπαν σπουδές πολυετούς φοίτησης σε κάποιον που ήταν καλός μαθητής και δεν ήταν για το εργοστάσιο. 
Αλλά οι κοινωνικές και οικονομικές αλλαγές της περιόδου 70-90, που τις αισθανόμαστε ακόμα, άλλαξαν και τις προτεραιότητες, και τον εργασιακό χώρο και λίγο- πολύ δημιούργησαν προβλήματα και τελικά ο γρήγορος και σίγουρος διορισμός στο δημοτικό ήταν μεγάλο κίνητρο για όλους μέχρι που φρακάρισε τελείως το σύστημα πριν καμιά δεκαπενταετία.
Αλλά λίγο πολύ τα ξέρουμε όλα αυτά. Το ζήτημα είναι τι γίνεται τώρα.


----------



## drazen (Sep 7, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είδες να αναφέρω ότι τα ΠΤΔΕ πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν το 1988. Η έναρξη μαθημάτων σε αυτά έγινε το έτος 1984-1985 στο Ρέθυμνο. Έγραψα ότι το 1988 έπρεπε να σταματήσει η είσοδος φοιτητών στις ΠΑ. Ο λόγος ήταν ότι ακριβώς τότε θα εμφανίζονταν οι πρώτοι πτυχιούχοι πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης. 
Δεν υποτιμώ τους δασκάλους διετούς εκπαίδευσης γενικά. Άλλωστε σε αυτήν την κατηγορία ανήκω. Αλλά, πώς να το κάνουμε; Την εποχή εκείνη (μέχρι το 1980, οπότε και πήρα πτυχίο), ήμουν ένας “δασκαλάκος”. Ούτε πάλι υπερτιμώ τους απόφοιτους τετραετούς φοίτησης. Και αυτοί προϊόντα της εποχής τους είναι. Έχει καταρτισμένους, ορεξάτους, ευρυμαθείς, όπως ακριβώς έχει και πολλούς που είναι χειρότεροι σε νοοτροπία και από δάσκαλο του ’50. Βολεψάκηδες, ακατάρτιστοι, κοπανατζήδες και πλείστα όσα τούς επιτρέπει ένα ξεχαρβαλωμένο σύστημα, που, ας μην ξεχνάμε, βρωμάει από το κεφάλι.
Αυτό που προσπαθώ να κάνω, είναι να καταθέσω την ματιά μου από το σχολείο τού ’80 και τα γεγονότα της εποχής, σε σύγκριση με το σχολείο τού ’00 (!), στο οποίο επέστρεψα το 2004, κατόπιν πολυετούς απουσίας. Κυρίως, όμως, να μην λησμονηθούν τα πραγματικά πολιτικά γεγονότα, δηλαδή η επίσημη στάση της Πολιτείας που αντανακλάται στις ρυθμιστικές της επεμβάσεις.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2012)

Δεν πρόκειται να ανοίξω πάλι το πιντιεφ, αλά δεν πρόκειται να ζητήσω και συγγνώμη που διαβάζοντας, κατάλαβα αυτό που είπα ότι κατάλαβα.
Τα υπόλοιπα που περιγράφεις είναι γνωστά όχι μόνο από το σχολείο αλλά και από κάθε δημόσια (και τελικά και ιδιωτική) υπηρεσία στην Ελλάδα. Ωχαδερφισμός, λουφαδόροι και κοπανατζήδες, βολεψάκηδες κλπ. Όσο και να θέλουμε να τα φορτώσουμε σε συγκεκριμένο πολιτικό χώρο, δε νομίζω ότι φταίει μόνο ο χώρος αυτός (κι αυτό το λέω εγώ που δεν ψήφισα ποτέ μου ΠΑΣΟΚ, ούτε διανοήθηκα ποτέ να τους ψηφίσω). Αν θες, το συγκεκριμένο κόμμα έδρασε ως καταλύτης. Ενθάρρυνε τη νοοτροπία, δεν τη δημιούργησε. Η νοοτροπία προϋπήρχε απλά οι συνθήκες δεν την είχαν ευνοήσει. Και γενικά θεωρώ ότι αυτού του είδους η συζήτηση είναι μεγάλη και είναι και εκτός θέματος παιδείας, η παιδεία είναι μόνο μία συνιστώσα της. Παραπέμπω και πάλι στη βιβλιογραφία όσους ενδιαφέρονται, το φαινόμενο του λαϊκισμού στην Ελλάδα τη δεκαετία του '80 έχει μελετηθεί διεξοδικά και έχει συγκριθεί με παρόμοια φαινόμενα σε άλλες δυτικές χώρες (ούτε κι εδώ πρωτοτύπησε το ελληνικό πνεύμα). Στο ιντερνέτ υπάρχει μπόλικο υλικό.
Κατά τ'άλλα, εντάξει, τα'πες και ξεθύμανες. 

ΥΓ Το ότι το '80 ήσουνα δασκαλάκος απλώς επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω για το πρεστίζ του επαγγέλματος. Είμαι σίγουρη ότι η δασκάλα στο χωριό τη δεκαετία του '50 δεν ήταν δασκαλίτσα αλλά πολύφερνη νύφη.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

Από την Καθημερινή, σήμερα:
*Άλλη εικόνα στις εγγραφές, άλλη στο απουσιολόγιο*

_Του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΛΑΚΑΣΑ_

*Η ΟΛΜΕ αντιδρά σε απόφαση του υπ. Παιδείας να κλείσει εσπερινό σχολείο με μόλις 19 μαθητές φέτος.*

Κτίριο υπάρχει. Οι καθηγητές -συνολικά 10- βρίσκονται στη θέση τους. Το κράτος δίνει τα όποια -έστω λιγοστά - κονδύλια για τη λειτουργία του σχολείου. Οι κατάλογοι των μαθητών δείχνουν ότι πέρυσι φοίτησαν και στις τρεις τάξεις του σχολείου 151 νέοι. Πόσοι το έκαναν πραγματικά; Σαράντα πέντε, δηλαδή ούτε ένας στους τρεις. Για το νέο σχολικό έτος ο αριθμός των εγγραφών και στις τρεις τάξεις έφθασε τις 19! Τι πρέπει, λοιπόν, να γίνει με το 6ο Εσπερινό Γυμνάσιο Αθήνας, για το οποίο ο λόγος; Να κλείσει, όπως αποφάσισε το υπουργείο. Παιδείας ή να μείνει ανοιχτό όπως ζητεί η ΟΛΜΕ; Ειδικότερα, με βάση τα στοιχεία που διαθέτει η «Κ», στο 6ο Εσπερινό Γυμνάσιο της Αθήνας, που στεγάζεται σε κτίριο στην οδό Σάμου 46 στην περιοχή του Σταθμού Λαρίσης, στο αρχικό απογραφικό δελτίο (ηλεκτρονικό αρχείο όπου οι σχολικές μονάδες καταχωρίζουν τα στοιχεία τους, όπως π.χ. μαθητικό δυναμικό, αριθμός εκπαιδευτικών) της περυσινής σχολικής χρονιάς, η Α΄ τάξη εμφανίζεται να έχει 41 μαθητές, η Β τάξη 57 μαθητές και η Γ΄ τάξη 53 μαθητές. Η πραγματική εικόνα, όπως δείχνουν οι καρτέλες των μαθητών και τα απουσιολόγια, ήταν άλλη:

• Στην Α΄ τάξη φοιτούσαν πραγματικά την 1η Φεβρουαρίου 8 μαθητές και από την 1η Μαρτίου 5 μαθητές.
•* Στη Β΄ τάξη φοίτησαν 12 μαθητές, για τους οποίους λειτούργησαν δύο τμήματα με 6 μαθητές το καθένα.
• Στην Γ΄ τάξη για τους 28 μαθητές λειτούργησαν τρία τμήματα, με 6, 9 και 13 μαθητές.*

Για το τρέχον έτος, στην Α΄ τάξη δεν έγινε καμία εγγραφή, στη Β΄ τάξη έγιναν 6 και στην Γ΄ τάξη 13 εγγραφές μαθητών. Έτσι, με συνολικά 19 μαθητές το υπουργείο Παιδείας έκρινε ότι το σχολείο πρέπει να κλείσει και οι 19 μαθητές να φοιτήσουν σε κοντινά σχολεία (π.χ. το 1ο Εσπερινό στην περιοχή της πλατείας Κολιάτσου και το 2ο Εσπερινό στους Αμπελοκήπους). Όσο για τους δέκα καθηγητές του Γυμνασίου, θα καλύψουν κενά σε σχολεία της Αθήνας.
«Όχι!» λέει η ΟΛΜΕ και ζητεί ανάκληση της απόφασης, η οποία στηρίχθηκε σε πρόταση του Περιφερειακού διευθυντή Εκπαίδευσης Αττικής κ. Ιωάννη Κουμέντου. «Εμφανίζει το σχολείο με μηδενικές εγγραφές, ενώ είναι γνωστό ότι οι μαθητές στα εσπερινά σχολεία, που είναι εργαζόμενοι, εγγράφονται κυρίως μετά την ημέρα του αγιασμού. Τα εσπερινά σχολεία εξυπηρετούν ιδιαίτερες ανάγκες εργαζόμενων μαθητών και συνεπώς η λειτουργία τους υπόκειται σε ιδιαίτερους όρους και προϋποθέσεις. Αν καταργηθεί το σχολείο, μια μεγάλη περιοχή του κέντρου της Αθήνας θα μείνει χωρίς εσπερινό Γυμνάσιο. Έτσι, ένας σημαντικός αριθμός εργαζόμενων μαθητών θα αποκλειστούν από την εκπαίδευση», υποστηρίζει η ομοσπονδία.
Βέβαια, η ΟΛΜΕ ξεχνά -το ορίζουν οι νόμοι του 1985 και του 2006 ότι οι εγγραφές γίνονται στο τέλος της προηγούμενης χρονιάς, πλην μετεξεταστέων (το σχολείο δεν είχε κανέναν) ή για λόγους ανωτέρας βίας. Επίσης, η ΟΛΜΕ δεν ξεκαθαρίζει ποιον αριθμό μαθητών θεωρεί σημαντικό: τους... πλασματικούς 151 περυσινούς μαθητές, τους αληθινούς 45 μαθητές ή τους φετινούς 19 μαθητές; Γιατί πέρυσι δηλώθηκαν 151 μαθητές και φοίτησαν 45; Και επίσης, γιατί ήταν ανάγκη να δημιουργηθούν πέρυσι δύο και τρία Τμήματα στη Β΄ και Γ΄ τάξη;
Η αναντιστοιχία πραγματικών - δηλωθέντων στοιχείων οφείλεται στο ότι πολλοί μαθητές εγγράφονται στο σχολείο για να λάβουν βεβαίωση φοίτησης και στη συνέχεια είτε δεν εμφανίζονται καθόλου είτε διακόπτουν ύστερα από ένα μήνα μαθημάτων. Και καθώς πολλοί εξ αυτών είναι μετανάστες, η εγγραφή γίνεται για να εξασφαλίσουν προσωρινή άδεια παραμονής. Είναι μία πραγματικότητα την οποία όλοι παραδέχονται, είτε δημοσίως είτε... off the record. Και αυτή η κατάσταση εξυπηρετεί τους εκπαιδευτικούς, οι οποίοι διατηρούν τις οργανικές τους θέσεις και συμπληρώνουν το υποχρεωτικό ωράριο με το σπάσιμο τάξεων σε δύο και τρία τμήματα. Από την άλλη, είναι γεγονός ότι η ανακοίνωση της κατάργησης καθυστέρησε. Έπρεπε να γίνει στο τέλος της περασμένης χρονιάς. Όμως, λόγω της παρατεταμένης προεκλογικής περιόδου κρίθηκε από την τότε ηγεσία του υπουργείου Παιδείας ότι δεν είναι... καιρός για καταργήσεις σχολείων.
Ανάλογες περιπτώσεις
Η περίπτωση του 6ου Εσπερινού Γυμνασίου δεν είναι η μόνη. Ανάλογες περιπτώσεις σχολείων υπήρχαν πάντα. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες της «Κ», χθες έγινε συνάντηση εκπαιδευτικών υπηρεσιακών παραγόντων της Αττικής για να εξετασθεί το θέμα των ολιγομελών τμημάτων. Το ερώτημα είναι γιατί έπρεπε να περιμένουμε τη δημοσιονομική ασφυξία για να προχωρήσουμε στο συμμάζεμα της εκπαίδευσης (και ευρύτερα της Διοίκησης). Και ένα ακόμη ερώτημα: μήπως πρέπει οι συνδικαλιστικοί φορείς -ως μικρή ένδειξη της αξιοπιστίας τους- να συμβάλλουν στην επίλυση προβλημάτων αντί να υιοθετούν μονίμως πρακτικές αντιπαράθεσης;

​Το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο που ωρύεται σε όλους τους τόνους για τα κενά στην εκπαίδευση, πώς δικαιολογεί να χωρίζονται οι 12 μαθητές σε δύο τμήματα και οι 28 μαθητές σε τρία τμήματα; Τι κρίμα που όλοι όσοι έχουμε περάσει από την εκπαίδευση ξέρουμε την αλήθεια.

 
​


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Αν το λύκειο είναι επαγγελματικό, ο χωρισμός σε τρία τμήματα γίνεται με βάση τις ειδικότητες που ακολουθούν. Εφόσον οι ειδικότητες έχουν διαφορετικά μαθήματα, θα διδάσκονται χωριστά. Αυτό δε μου φαίνεται περίεργο. 
Επίσης περίεργο δε μου φαίνεται το ότι το σχολείο λειτουργεί με μαθητές που μετά την εγγραφή εξαφανίζονται. Μπορεί να είναι απώλεια πόρων, αλλά το σχολείο δεν μπορεί να ξέρει προκαταβολικά πόσοι θα το σκάσουν αργότερα. 
Από την άλλη, αν όλοι μπορούν να βολευτούν σε άλλα σχολεία, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. 

Ένα από τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε ήδη και μόνο θα χειροτερεύει, είναι ότι ο νεαρός πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας μειώνεται, οπότε αναπόφευκτα στο μέλλον θα λιγοστέψει κι ο αριθμός των σχολείων. Τα νυχτερινά το ξέρω, δεν είναι το ίδιο. Αλλά και αυτά σιγά σιγά θα λιγοστεύουν ή θα αντικατασταθούν με άλλες μορφές σχολείων. Γιατί να μην μπορεί π.χ. κάποιος 25 ετών να πάρει απολυτήριο γενικού λυκείου με εξετάσεις, έχοντας παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα εξ αποστάσεως, μέσω ιντερνέτ; Έτσι θα χρειάζεται ένα διδακτικό κέντρο σε κάθε νομό με το δικό του προσωπικό (άλλο διδασκαλία από απόσταση κι άλλο πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, αν και από αυτά που μου λένε οι πιο πολλοί του ΕΑΠ δεν δίνουν σημασία στη διαφορά).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

Όχι, σύμφωνα με αυτή τη λίστα είναι γενικό. Αν ήταν επαγγελματικό, αποκλείεται να είχε μόνο 10 καθηγητές. Υπάρχουν ελάχιστα εσπερινά επαγγελματικά λύκεια στην Αθήνα.

Από την άλλη συμφωνώ ότι αφού το λύκειο δεν ανήκει στην υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση, θα έπρεπε να μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε ενήλικας να δίνει εξετάσεις σε συγκεκριμένη ύλη, χωρίς να φοιτήσει πουθενά, και να παίρνει το απολυτήριο λυκείου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από την άλλη, αν όλοι μπορούν να βολευτούν σε άλλα σχολεία, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το πρόβλημα.


Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι είναι βολεμένοι οι καθηγητές. Ξέρεις τι θα πει να διδάσκεις 5 παιδιά και να σ' αναγκάσουν ξαφνικά να πας σε κανονική τάξη με 30;


----------



## SBE (Sep 15, 2012)

Νομίζω το πρόβλημα με τους καθηγητές είναι ότι ζήτησαν νυχτερινό για να φυλάνε τα παιδιά τους την ημέρα και τώρα τους στέλνουν σε ημερήσιο. Γνωστή τακτική, είχα κάτι φίλους στην Πάτρα που η σύζυγος ζήταγε γι' αυτό το λόγο να είναι στο νυχτερινό. Που είναι και λιγότερες ώρες, αφού λειτουργεί εφτά με δέκα.

Σχετικά με το απολυτήριο: και αυτό με το ανεξάρτητο διάβασμα, αλλά και η δυνατότητα να παρακολουθήσεις μαθήματα άμα θες, απλά πιο μοντέρνα μαθήματα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> Νομίζω το πρόβλημα με τους καθηγητές είναι ότι ζήτησαν νυχτερινό για να φυλάνε τα παιδιά τους την ημέρα και τώρα τους στέλνουν σε ημερήσιο.


Αλλά, ως γνωστόν, όταν σε προσλαμβάνει το δημόσιο για να διδάξεις στα σχολεία, δεν σου εξασφαλίζει ότι θα είσαι στο σχολείο που προτιμάς, με το ωράριο που σε βολεύει. Εγώ δεν είπα να μην πάνε να διδάξουν σε νυχτερινό, εφόσον υπάρχει ανάγκη σε προσωπικό. Όταν, όμως, το νυχτερινό έχει 19 παιδιά όλα κι όλα, πώς να το κάνουμε, δεν μπορεί να βολέψει καθηγητές που θα έπρεπε να συμπληρώνουν τις κενές θέσεις για τις οποίες ωρύεται η ΟΛΜΕ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

SBE said:


> ]Γιατί να μην μπορεί π.χ. κάποιος 25 ετών να πάρει απολυτήριο γενικού λυκείου με εξετάσεις, έχοντας παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα εξ αποστάσεως, μέσω ιντερνέτ; Έτσι θα χρειάζεται ένα διδακτικό κέντρο σε κάθε νομό με το δικό του προσωπικό (άλλο διδασκαλία από απόσταση κι άλλο πρόσωπο με πρόσωπο, αν και από αυτά που μου λένε οι πιο πολλοί του ΕΑΠ δεν δίνουν σημασία στη διαφορά).



Διαφωνώ. Το θέμα είναι να καταργήσουμε τις εξετάσεις, όχι την εκμάθηση. Αν είναι να υπάρχει δυνατότητα κάποιος να πάρει απολυτήριο λυκείου με εξετάσεις και μόνο, τότε γιατί να υπάρχει ανάγκη να έχει απολυτήριο λυκείου; Δεν έχει απολύτως καμμία αξία, έτσι. Ας καταργηθεί καλύτερα το απολυτήριο λυκείου σαν χαρτί. Το να γράψει κανείς εξετάσεις λυκείου δεν σημαίνει σε καμμιά περίπτωση ότι έχει παιδεία λυκείου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Η έκφραση «να καταργηθούν οι εξετάσεις [...]» πρέπει να καταργηθεί από το λεξιλόγιο. Υποδηλώνει υπερβολικά υψηλό βαθμό ρομαντισμού ή πλήρη αποσύνδεση από τη μαθησιακή διαδικασία. 

Επίσης, πιστεύω ότι σε πολλούς τομείς της γνώσης τα μαθήματα από απόσταση μπορούν να έχουν απολύτως ικανοποιητικό αποτέλεσμα. Αν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένα και εκτελούνται σωστά, μπορούν να έχουν και καλύτερα αποτελέσματα από μαθήματα σε τάξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η έκφραση «να καταργηθούν οι εξετάσεις [...]» πρέπει να καταργηθεί από το λεξιλόγιο. Υποδηλώνει υπερβολικά υψηλό βαθμό ρομαντισμού ή πλήρη αποσύνδεση από τη μαθησιακή διαδικασία.



Καθόλου. Είναι ένας από τους λόγους που νοσεί η εκπαίδευση και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα. Οι εξετάσεις δεν έχουν θέση σε ένα σύστημα εκπαίδευσης του 21ου αιώνα. Δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτα, είναι αντιπαραγωγικές, τρώνε χρόνο και ενέργεια και κατευθύνουν όλο το σύστημα. Σήμερα δεν δίνουμε εξετάσεις για να βεβαιώσουμε τις γνώσεις που πήραμε αλλά διδασκόμαστε τα πράγματα που χρειάζονται οι εξετάσεις. Αντί οι εξετάσεις να δουλεύουν για το σύστημα, το σύστημα δουλεύει για τις εξετάσεις. Το τι ακριβώς συνέπειες έχει αυτό στην μαθησιακή διαδικασία δεν χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη εξήγηση.

Θα ρωτήσεις βέβαια πώς θα πιστοποιείται ποιος αξίζει να περάσει και πού και τι γνώσεις έχει. Και θα σου απαντήσω ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι τρόποι, εκ των οποίων όλοι μα όλοι είναι αποδοτικότεροι από τις εξετάσεις. Οι εξετάσεις είναι ένα τελείως πρωτόγονο σύστημα, για νεάντερταλ, και ο μόνος λόγος που υπάρχουν σήμερα είναι ότι στα υπουργεία και στις καίριες θέσεις κατοικοεδρεύουν ηλίθιοι ή ανίκανοι και φυσικά ότι πίσω από τις εξετάσεις κρύβεται μια βιομηχανία, σε όλες τις βαθμίδες εκπαίδευσης.

Στην τελική, το σχολείο δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει σκοπό να αξιολογήσει τον μαθητή, πράγμα απολύτως άχρηστο σε βάθος χρόνου. Έχω πακτωλό επιχειρημάτων πάνω σ' όλα αυτά. Αν θες μπορώ να ανοίξω νέο νήμα να το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην τελική, το σχολείο δεν είναι δυνατόν να έχει σκοπό να αξιολογήσει τον μαθητή, πράγμα απολύτως άχρηστο σε βάθος χρόνου. Έχω πακτωλό επιχειρημάτων πάνω σ' όλα αυτά. Αν θες μπορώ να ανοίξω νέο νήμα να το συζητήσουμε.


Γι' αυτό σε προκάλεσα... Στο Discussion. :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 16, 2012)

Μπορούμε να προτείνουμε άλλο σύστημα, χωρίς εξετάσεις, που να εξασφαλίζει ότι κάποιος που δεν πήγε λύκειο μπορεί να πάρει απολυτήριο λυκείου, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα καθημερινά για τρία χρόνια; 

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι οι εξετάσεις δουλεύουν, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι. Αν είναι καλά σχεδιασμένες εξετάσεις μπορούν να σε αναγκάσουν να μάθει αυτά που θα σου χρειαστούν. Και γενικά, όποιος είναι απ'έξω από τον διδακτικό χορό, πολλά τραγούδια ξέρει. Το θέμα είναι ότι η σχεδίαση μαθήματος και εξέτασης του μαθήματος, είναι ζόρικη δουλειά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2012)

Σας παραπέμπω εδώ, όπου μπορούμε ελεύθερα να *διαφωνήσουμε* για την χρησιμότητα των εξετάσεων.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 20, 2012)

Συγχωρήστε με που θα προσθέσω μια μικρή πολιτική χροιά στο νήμα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην χαιρετίσω τη θαρραλέα δήλωση του αρχηγού της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης στη συνέντευξη τύπου στη ΔΕΘ (ρολάρετε προς το τέλος), ότι η κυβέρνησή του θα είναι "πάρα πολύ αυστηρή" με τους επίορκους εκπαιδευτικούς και "όποιος είναι επίορκος θα τιμωρείται με αποπομπή" και "θα χάνει τη δουλειά του"!

Μην τρομάζετε συνάδελφοι επίορκοι εκπαιδευτικοί, μπορείτε να κοιμάστε ήσυχοι. Όλα αυτά θα γίνουν αφού πρώτα "του δώσουμε τη δυνατότητα να μπορέσει να ζήσει με αξιοπρέπεια, όταν επενδύσουμε στη γνώση και ξαναφτιάξουμε το δημόσιο σχολειό κύτταρο του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος και δώσουμε όλες εκείνες τις παροχές που δίνουν οι άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες". Στο μεταξύ, "όταν εξαθλιώνεις έναν μέσο πολίτη [...] πρέπει να βρει τρόπο να ζήσει".

Θα τους διώξουμε λοιπόν, αλλά αφού πρώτα διορθώσουμε _όλα τα υπόλοιπα_ κακώς κείμενα της παιδείας. Στο μεταξύ, κάπως πρέπει και οι εκπαιδευτικοί να ζήσουν. 

Υπ' όψιν ότι η ερώτηση δεν αφορούσε εκπαιδευτικό που παραδίδει ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα γενικά και αόριστα, αλλά εκπαιδευτικό που κάνει ιδιαίτερα σε μαθητές _της τάξης του_. Δεν θα θυμάμαι στο παρελθόν να είχε βρεθεί αρχηγός κόμματος, πόσο μάλλον της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης, που να είχε δικαιολογήσει ανοιχτά αυτό το φαινόμενο.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 20, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Υπ' όψιν ότι η ερώτηση δεν αφορούσε εκπαιδευτικό που παραδίδει ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα γενικά και αόριστα, αλλά εκπαιδευτικό που κάνει ιδιαίτερα σε μαθητές _της τάξης του_. Δεν θα θυμάμαι στο παρελθόν να είχε βρεθεί αρχηγός κόμματος, πόσο μάλλον της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης, που να είχε δικαιολογήσει ανοιχτά αυτό το φαινόμενο.


Όταν πριν από πολλά χρόνια είχα διδάξει σ' ένα από τα μεγάλα ιδιωτικά, και ενώ επιτρεπόταν νομιμότατα να κάνουν ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα οι ιδιωτικοί εκπαιδευτικοί, θυμάμαι ότι το να κάνει κάποιος ιδιαίτερα σε μαθητές της τάξης του ήταν παράπτωμα που δεν το επέτρεπε ο κανονισμός του σχολείου. Ήρθε λοιπόν ο κ. Τσίπρας να δικαιολογήσει τον εκπαιδευτικό που λόγω εξαθλίωσης κάνει ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές της τάξης του. Εντάξει, η εξαθλίωση είναι σχετική, κάποιος μπορεί να θεωρεί ότι είναι εξαθλιωμένος αν αναγκαστεί να ζήσει με 2.000 ευρώ, σωστά;


----------



## panadeli (Sep 20, 2012)

Σωστά.
Απ' ό,τι κατάλαβα, όμως, δεν έχει τελικά και τόση σημασία το αν ο εκπαιδευτικός είναι εξαθλιωμένος ή όχι, γιατί αν πρώτα δεν "ξαναφτιάξουμε το δημόσιο σχολειό κύτταρο του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος" δεν γίνεται τίποτα. Πρώτα θα κάνουμε αυτό και μετά θα ασχοληθούμε με τους εκπαιδευτικούς που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές τους. Βέβαια το πώς ακριβώς θα κάνουμε το δημόσιο σχολειό κύτταρο του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος όσο οι εκπαιδευτικοί υπονομεύουν αυτή καθαυτή την έννοια του δημόσιου σχολειού (sic) ζητώντας χρήματα από τους μαθητές τους για να τους κάνουν μάθημα ιδιαιτέρως, δεν μας το διευκρινίζει ο αυριανός πρωθυπουργός μας. 

Ας ενώσω λοιπόν μαζί του και τη δική μου φωνή, όταν ο συμπαθής αρχηγός αναρωτιέται "δεν πρέπει πρωτίστως να σταματήσει όλη αυτή η υποκρισία;"
Πολύ θα ήθελα να πιστέψω ότι απεύθυνε αυτή την ερώτηση στον εαυτό του, αλλά δεν το νομίζω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2012)

Πάντως αναρωτιέμαι αν δικαιολογούνται τα υπέρογκα ποσά που ζητούνταν για ιδιαίτερα από τους μαθητές που προετοιμάζονταν για το πανεπιστήμιο - θέλω να πω, πόσο εξαθλιωμένος πρέπει να είναι κάποιος όταν παίρνει 30 ευρώ την ώρα για φιλολογικά μαθήματα, ή 40 για φυσική/χημεία/μαθηματικά; Όταν έδινα εγώ για πανελλήνιες, υπήρχαν καθηγητές που χρέωναν την έκθεση 150 ευρώ την ώρα (δίδασκαν σε γκρουπάκια, βέβαια, περίπου των 5 ατόμων, τζάμπα πράμα). 

Δηλαδή, ένας άνθρωπος που βγάζει το μισθό του εις τριπλούν αφορολόγητα, κάνοντας ένα επάγγελμα που ο ίδιος επέλεξε *γνωρίζοντας πολύ καλά τις αποδοχές του*, το κάνει επειδή είναι «εξαθλιωμένος»;


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Παλ, οι τιμές που αναφέρεις είναι νομίζω στο άνω όριο. Και προφανώς έχει σχέση με τον τόπο. Στην Πάτρα που ξέρω που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα κάτι γνωστοί μου η ταρίφα είχε πέσει στα δέκα ευρώ την ώρα, από 15 που ήταν πριν την οικονομική κρίση. Και έχω ακούσει και πιο λίγα, π.χ. δίωρο με 15 ευρώ και πιο κάτω. Προφανώς για τα 30-40 ευρώ λένε μια τιμή κι ο γονιός αποφασίζει, δηλαδή επικρατεί ελευθερία στην αγορά.

Η εξαθλίωση είναι πολύ σχετική έννοια. Θυμόμουν τις προάλλες ότι πριν μερικά χρόνια (2004 νομίζω) σε ένα φόρουμ που σύχναζα, σοβαρό και παλιό μέλος είχε δηλώσει ότι μια τριμελής οικογένεια δεν μπορεί να ζήσει αξιοπρεπώς με 1200 ευρώ. Και είχε απαντήσει κάποιος άλλος ότι ήξερε μια τέτοια οικογένεια και ούτε ζητιάνευαν, ούτε εγκληματίες ήταν, ούτε κυκλοφορούσαν με το κούτελο λερωμένο. Και έμεναν σε ενοίκιο. Ζούσαν όσο καλύτερα μπορούσαν με αυτά που είχαν. Κι ακολούθησε μια συζήτηση αρκετά ενδιαφέρουσα όπου φαινόταν ότι ορισμένοι έχουν χάσει την αίσθηση του μέτρου και θεωρούν ντροπή το ότι κυκλοφορούν με περσινό σακκάκι. Ή μάλλον την είχαν χάσει τότε. Ελπίζω τώρα να συμμορφώθηκαν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

*Αχ, Σοφία*

Από την περιπτωσιολογία ξεκινά ο Θεοδωράκης (ναι, δεν την μπορώ την περιπτωσιολογία, και όλο πέφτω απάνω της), αλλά κάνει το σωστό βήμα προς το γενικότερο πρόβλημα, κάτι που δεν θα πάψει να με διαολίζει, που πήγε ο ΓΑΠ, ο άλλοτε κήρυκας των ιδιωτικών πανεπιστημίων, και έβαλε στο Σύνταγμα την απαγόρευσή τους. Ο πατέρας του είχε την ευφυΐα να λέει ότι «δεν θα χρειαστεί να καταργήσουμε τα φροντιστήρια. Θα καταργηθούν μόνα τους όταν η δημόσια εκπαίδευση είναι τόσο καλή που δεν θα χρειάζονται τα ιδιωτικά φροντιστήρια». Το ίδιο έλεγε και για τα νοσοκομεία. ΟΚ, ο κ. Τσίπρας έγειρε πολύ προς την άλλη πλευρά. Είπε ότι και τα ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα των καθηγητών προς τους μαθητές τους δικαιολογούνται μέχρι να φτάσουμε στην τελειότητα. Αλλά εγώ τώρα θυμήθηκα πόσο με διαολίζει που πάμε και τα σκάμε στους άλλους αντί να έρχονται και να τα σκάνε σε εμάς.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 21, 2012)

Διάβασα το άρθρο του Θεοδωράκη. Από τη μια ζηλεύουμε τις ιδιωτικές σχολές Ιατρικής στη Ρουμανία, από την άλλη στην πρώτη ευκαιρία μιλάμε για σκιτζήδες που αναγνώρισαν το ρουμάνικο πτυχίο τους και μας κόβουν σαν το χασάπη και τα λοιπά, και τα λοιπά. Αλλά η απορία μου είναι άλλη: ποιος λόγος μπορεί να υπάρχει να καταφύγει κανείς με την πρώτη αποτυχία στο εξωτερικό; Εμείς δηλαδή που δίναμε δεύτερη φορά Πανελλαδικές γιατί θέλαμε να περάσουμε εκεί που θέλαμε και όχι Κοινωνική Θεολογία, ήμασταν ξενόφοβοι, τελειομανείς ή απλά κορόιδα;
Το ωραίο είναι, που ο ίδιος ο Θεοδωράκης είχε τέτοια εμπειρία (_Για την Έκθεση όμως δεν ήταν σίγουρη. Πως να 'σαι. Και εγώ στις πανελλαδικές είχα βγει δύο φορές εκτός θέματος_)


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 21, 2012)

Όταν το 1999 ο γιος μου χρειάστηκε να κάνει ιδιαίτερο μαθηματικών για λίγες ώρες πριν από τις εξετάσεις, μας συνέστησαν έναν εξαιρετικό μαθηματικό που ήταν και λυκειάρχης σε κάποιο δημόσιο λύκειο. Ήρθε και του έκανε 3-4 ώρες επαναλήψεις. Πόσα πήρε; Κρατηθείτε, και σκεφτείτε ότι μιλάμε για το 1999: *15.000 δραχμές την ώρα, δηλαδή 44 ευρώ την ώρα* -- σε απόλυτες τιμές του 1999. Αν τώρα βάλουμε την εξέλιξη του τιμαρίθμου 13 χρόνια, μπορεί να μιλάμε σήμερα για 100 ευρώ την ώρα. Και όχι σε γκρουπάκι. Αν μάθω ότι αυτός ο κύριος έχει κανένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ στην τράπεζα, για να ξεφεύγει από την εξαθλίωση των δημοσίων εκπαιδευτικών, δεν θα απορήσω.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Διάβασα το άρθρο του Θεοδωράκη. Από τη μια ζηλεύουμε τις ιδιωτικές σχολές Ιατρικής στη Ρουμανία...


Ούτε τις ξέρω ούτε τις ζηλεύω. Αν αναγνωρίζονται πτυχία από πανεπιστήμια που βγάζουν σκιτζήδες, κακώς αναγνωρίζονται. Εγώ θα ήθελα εδώ πανεπιστήμια μπουτίκ, να έρχονται να τα παρακολουθούν από όλη την Ανατολική Ευρώπη και όλες τις αραβικές χώρες. «Θα ήθελα». Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό.



> Αλλά η απορία μου είναι άλλη: ποιος λόγος μπορεί να υπάρχει να καταφύγει κανείς με την πρώτη αποτυχία στο εξωτερικό;


Περιπτωσιολογία. Πάνε πολλοί στο εξωτερικό, το ξέρουμε. Είτε μετά την πρώτη είτε μετά τη δέκατη αποτυχία. Πάνε πάντως. Δεν είναι κρίμα;


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 21, 2012)

Νιτσεϊκό γνωμικό για ιδιαιτεράδες μόλις κυκλοφόρησε στην ελληνική αγορά,
ως επίλογος σε κείμενο με τίτλο "Θυμάμαι…Aναμνήσεις και σκέψεις ενός Δάσκαλου"
http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2012/09/a_21.html

_



Στα μεγάλα κράτη η δημόσια εκπαίδευση θα είναι πάντα μέτρια, 
για τον ίδιο λόγο που στις μεγάλες κουζίνες το φαγητό είναι συνήθως κακό (english source)

Click to expand...

__Das Schulwesen wird in grossen Staaten immer höchstens mittelmässig sein, 
aus dem selben Grunde, aus dem in grossen Küchen besten Falls mittelmässig gekocht wird.
(Menschliches, Allzumenschliches)_

_The school system in large states will be quite mediocre, 
for the same reason, that in large kitchens the cooking is at best mediocre (source)_

Αν αντικαταστατήσουμε τα μεγάλα κράτη με υπεράριθμες, πολυπληθείς αίθουσες μαθητών, 
μας οδηγεί, πιστεύω, στο σκεπτικό που διάλεξε ο φυσικός του Νίτσε το ρητό. Η σωστή εκπαίδευση απαιτεί
στενή επαφή με τους μαθητές σε ολιγομελή τμήματα, όπως το σπιτικό φαγητό υπερέχει της μαζικής εστίασης.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Η σωστή εκπαίδευση απαιτεί στενή επαφή με τους μαθητές σε ολιγομελή τμήματα, όπως το σπιτικό φαγητό υπερέχει της μαζικής εστίασης.


Εμ, γιατί έβαλα εγώ πιο πάνω την μπουτίκ στο όνειρό μου...


----------



## Elsa (Sep 21, 2012)

Marinos said:


> [...]Αλλά η απορία μου είναι άλλη: ποιος λόγος μπορεί να υπάρχει να καταφύγει κανείς με την πρώτη αποτυχία στο εξωτερικό; Εμείς δηλαδή που δίναμε δεύτερη φορά Πανελλαδικές γιατί θέλαμε να περάσουμε εκεί που θέλαμε και όχι Κοινωνική Θεολογία, ήμασταν ξενόφοβοι, τελειομανείς ή απλά κορόιδα;



Έλα ντε! Μήπως αν μπεις με την πρώτη θα βρεις δουλειά νωρίτερα; :s
Τα σχόλια από κάτω (όχι αυτά που απλώς τον λιβανίζουν, τα άλλα), έχουν ενδιαφέρον. 
π.χ.
_Ο/Η Θανος έγραψε: (πριν 5 ώρες)
Το προβλημα θα λυθει με ιδιωτικα πανεπιστημια, ιδιωτικες κλινικες, ιδιωτικο συστημα υγείας, διαλυση του κράτους πρόνοιας κλπ. Και τότε θα γίνουμε Ρουμανία, Βουλγαρία, και θα ζησουμε ευτυχισμένοι. Μην στεναχωριέστε στους μισθούς και στην υγεία κοντευουμε να τους φθασουμε. Θα γίνουν και τα υπόλοιπα και θα ζησουμε ευτυχισμένοι οπως οι βουλγαροι και οι ρουμανοι. _


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εμείς ήμασταν στο δυτικό οικονομικό σύστημα, αλλά καταφέραμε σιγά σιγά να μας ξεπερνάνε τα ψοφίμια του ανατολικού...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Αλλά η απορία μου είναι άλλη: ποιος λόγος μπορεί να υπάρχει να καταφύγει κανείς με την πρώτη αποτυχία στο εξωτερικό;


Γνωρίζω πολλές τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, και όλες τις φορές ο λόγος ήταν οικονομικός: σου λέει ο γονιός, αν είναι να πληρώσω τα μαλλιά της κεφαλής μου σε ιδιαίτερα και να μπει με την τρίτη, και μετά να θέλει και έξοδα διαβίωσης, ας πάει κατευθείαν έξω, τα ίδια λεφτά θα χαλάσω, μη σου πω και λιγότερα. Η μόνη εξαίρεση ήταν η Αγγλία, για την οποία έφευγαν συνήθως παιδιά που ή ήθελαν να σπουδάσουν σε πολύ καλό πανεπιστήμιο, ή ήξεραν ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν θα μπουν στη σχολή που θέλουν ούτε με σφαίρες, κι έτσι επέλεγαν ένα αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο όχι πρωτοκλασάτο, που το τελείωναν πάντα.


Εμένα πάλι η απορία μου με το άρθρο του Θεοδωράκη είναι άλλη: γιατί προτείνει ως λύση τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια; Ας αλλάξει επιτέλους αυτό το ρημάδι το σύστημα εισαγωγής! Να μπαίνει όποιος θέλει όπου θέλει, και να πρέπει να στρωθεί στ' αλήθεια για να τελειώσει. Αλλά ξέχασα: για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να αλλάξει το καθεστώς στα ΑΕΙ. Χα χα.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 21, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Νιτσεϊκό γνωμικό για ιδιαιτεράδες μόλις κυκλοφόρησε στην ελληνική αγορά,
> ως επίλογος σε κείμενο με τίτλο "Θυμάμαι…Aναμνήσεις και σκέψεις ενός Δάσκαλου"
> http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2012/09/a_21.html
> 
> ...


Όσοι έχουν σιτιστεί σε φοιτητική λέσχη ή στο στρατό ξέρουν πάντως ότι τα όσπρια (φακές, φασολάδα) είναι πολύ καλύτερα στο μεγάλο καζάνι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2012)

Αναμφισβήτητα τα πράγματα θα έχουν αλλάξει τώρα, αλλά παλιότερα είχα δει μελέτες σύμφωνα με τις οποίες (χωρίς να μετράμε το ξεπάτωμα των παιδιών, την απώλεια των μαθητικών τους χρόνων και των αντίστοιχων εμπειριών και το άγχος των πανελλαδικών) το κόστος των φροντιστηρίων για γυμνάσια και λύκεια ήταν οικονομικά πιο ασύμφορο από τον κατευθείαν προσανατολισμό σε καλές σπουδές στο εξωτερικό. Ιδίως μάλιστα αν η διαμονή γινόταν σε αγορασμένο διαμέρισμα που, μετά το τέλος των σπουδών, επρόκειτο να πουληθεί.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, εμείς ήμασταν στο δυτικό οικονομικό σύστημα, αλλά καταφέραμε σιγά σιγά να μας ξεπερνάνε τα ψοφίμια του ανατολικού...



Ποιο ανατολικό και δυτικό; Ένα είναι το σύστημα! :-/


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ούτε τις ξέρω ούτε τις ζηλεύω. Αν αναγνωρίζονται πτυχία από πανεπιστήμια που βγάζουν σκιτζήδες, κακώς αναγνωρίζονται. Εγώ θα ήθελα εδώ πανεπιστήμια μπουτίκ, να έρχονται να τα παρακολουθούν από όλη την Ανατολική Ευρώπη και όλες τις αραβικές χώρες. «Θα ήθελα». Δεν ξέρω αν είναι εφικτό.



Αυτό θα έπαιρνε πολλά χρόνια για να στηθεί. Δεν είναι μόνο ότι λείπει η νομοθετική και πανεπιστημιακή υποδομή, λείπει και η ανάλογη εμπειρία και κουλτούρα. Λείπουν οι καθηγητές με επαρκείς γνώσεις αγγλικών και ανάλογη ευχέρεια ώστε να την χρησιμοποιήσουν σαν διδακτικό εργαλείο. Λείπει η τεχνολογική υποδομή για να ανταγωνιστούμε τα πανεπιστήμια του εξωτερικού που κάνουν το ίδιο πράγμα. Όμως πάνω απ' όλα λείπει το χρήμα. Χρειάζεσαι χρήμα για να κάνεις έρευνα και έρευνα για να κάνεις γνωστό το πανεπιστήμιο και να το ανεβάσεις στις λίστες αξιολόγησης. Ένα σοβαρότατο κριτήριο για την επιλογή πανεπιστημίου είναι το ερευνητικό του έργο. Υπάρχουν έρευνες που δεν θέλουν πολύ χρήμα, όμως οι περισσότερες είναι κοστοβόρες. Μόνο ιδιώτες θα μπορούσαν να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά, αυτήν την στιγμή.


----------



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Εμείς δηλαδή που δίναμε δεύτερη φορά Πανελλαδικές γιατί θέλαμε να περάσουμε εκεί που θέλαμε και όχι Κοινωνική Θεολογία, ήμασταν ξενόφοβοι, τελειομανείς ή απλά κορόιδα;


 Καί τα τρία, Μαρίνε, ιδίως το τρίτοmg:.
Ακολουθεί πονεμένη ιστορία χασολάτρη μεσόκοπου σε σκοτεινό μπαρ, γύρω από άδεια ποτήρια και γεμάτα τασάκια, ακατάλληλη για άτομα κάτω των σαράντα.
Μία κοντινή γνωστή και σχεδόν φίλη δεν πέρασε σε ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο, πήγε στην Ιταλία, τελείωσε Αρχαιολογικό με άριστα (ναι, ναι, δέκα στρογγυλό), την ώρα που εγώ, για παράδειγμα, τελειώνοντας τρία χρόνια νωρίτερά της (πρώτος) στο Ιστορικό Αρχαιολογικό Θεσσαλονίκης, πήρα ένα φτωχό 8,36. "Ε, και;" θα με ρωτήσεις. "Ε, και", όχι, γιατί στις προκηρύξεις του 2007 (ή 2008) για προσλήψεις στην αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία (έτσι, με πεζά αρχικά), η εν λόγω κυρία είχε αβλεπί (sic) 164 μόρια περισσότερα από τον πρώτο ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου. Σε τί αντιστοιχούν 164 μόρια; Σε ένα δεύτερο ή τρίτο πτυχίο γλώσσας ή, για εμάς που ποτέ δεν μπορέσαμε ή (δεν θελήσαμε) να έχουμε σχέση με οτιδήποτε αγγλοσαξωνικό, σε 41 μήνες προϋπηρεσίας. Τυχαίο; Πάρτε το απόφαση. Στην Ευρώπη (και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κόσμου) επιστρέφει η αριστοκρατία.


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2012)

drazen said:


> Πάρτε το απόφαση. Στην Ευρώπη (και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κόσμου) επιστρέφει η αριστοκρατία.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό συνοψίζει πολύ καλά την ουσία του ζητήματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 21, 2012)

drazen said:


> Στην Ευρώπη (και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κόσμου) επιστρέφει η αριστοκρατία.


Η οποία είχε εκλείψει πότε ακριβώς;


----------



## Themis (Sep 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η οποία είχε εκλείψει πότε ακριβώς;


Με τη γενική έννοια ποτέ. Αλλά εδώ νομίζω ότι νοείται η _κληρονομική_ αριστοκρατία με τη στενή έννοια του όρου.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Μεγάλο θέμα ανοίξαμε, αλλά να πω ότι έχει δίκιο ο ελληγενής πιο πάνω που λέει ότι χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα. Αγγλόφωνο προσωπικό δεν είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί ανάμεσα στους Έλληνες του εξωτερικού (αν και αυτό δεν μειώνει την ανεργία των κατοίκων της Ελλάδας). Είχα μια συμφοιτήτρια από ΠΓΔΜ η οποία είχε σπουδάσει σε ιδιωτικό αγγλόφωνο πανεπιστήμιο της Γερμανίας που προσελκύει φοιτητές από Ανατολική Ευρώπη. Διαβάστε την ιστορία του, έχει ενδιαφέρον και δείχνει πόσο απαραίτητο είναι το χρήμα για να λειτουργήσει μια τέτοια επιχείρηση. Κι η περίπτωση της Γερμανίας έχει γενικά ενδιαφέρον, καθώς πρόκειται για χώρα με παρόμοιες με τις δικές μας αντιστάσεις στην ιδιωτική ανώτατη παιδεία. 
Όσο για το τι κάνουν τα ελληνόπαιδα, αφού πλέον πρέπει να κάνει προσπάθεια για να μην μπεις κάπου, και αφού περισσότεροι από τους μισούς μπαίνουν στη σχολή της προτίμησής τους, μήπως θα πρέπει απλώς να προσγειωθούν ή να αναζητήσουν καλύτερο επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όσο για το τι κάνουν τα ελληνόπαιδα, αφού πλέον πρέπει να κάνει προσπάθεια για να μην μπεις κάπου, και αφού περισσότεροι από οτους μισούς μπαίνουν στη σχολη της προτίμησής τους, μήπως θα πρέπει απλώς να προσγειωθούν ή να αναζητήσουν καλύτερο επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό;



Πρώτα πρέπει να προσγειωθούν οι γονείς, πράγμα δύσκολο. Αλλά έχεις δίκιο. Και να προσγειωθούν πρέπει και να αναζητήσουν σοβαρά κάποιον επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό και όχι "ας μπούμε και βλέπουμε". Αλλά σ' αυτό μέγιστη ευθύνη έχει το σχολείο καθώς και οι γονείς και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι από τα δυο χρειάζεται περισσότερο αναδιάρθρωση: το σύστημα ή οι άνθρωποί του; Ή αυτά τα δυο είναι τρόπον τινά ταυτόσημα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μεγάλο θέμα ανοίξαμε, αλλά να πω ότι έχει δίκιο ο ελληγενής πιο πάνω που λέει ότι χρειάζονται πολλά χρήματα.


Εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα σε δημόσια επένδυση. Άρα, επειδή τα χρήματα κάπου υπάρχουν, χρειάζονται άλλα πράγματα — τα χρήματα θα βρεθούν αν θα βρεθεί το... αφήγημα.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλά σ' αυτό μέγιστη ευθύνη έχει το σχολείο καθώς και οι γονείς και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι από τα δυο χρειάζεται περισσότερο αναδιάρθρωση: το σύστημα ή οι άνθρωποί του;


Ας καταργηθεί πρώτα η μονιμότητα στο δημόσιο, και θα δεις για πότε θα αλλάξει η νοοτροπία «ας μπούμε και βλέπουμε [να βρούμε καμιά θέση να βολευτούμε]».


----------



## Elsa (Sep 21, 2012)

drazen said:


> Πάρτε το απόφαση. Στην Ευρώπη (και το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του κόσμου) επιστρέφει η αριστοκρατία.





Themis said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό συνοψίζει πολύ καλά την ουσία του ζητήματος.



Είχα διαβάσει προ καιρού ένα πολύ πικρό κείμενο μιας κοπέλας, δεν θυμάμαι πού, σε κάποιο μπλογκ νομίζω, που έλεγε (περίπου) ότι τα μεγάλα τζάκια, επέτρεψαν για κάποια χρόνια σ' εμάς τους πληβείους να ζήσουμε στον κόσμο τους, να σπουδάσουμε στα ίδια θρανία μαζί τους, να φάμε στα ίδια εστιατόρια, να συχνάζουμε στα ίδια μπαράκια, να αποκτήσουμε σπίτια κι αυτοκίνητα σαν τα δικά τους κλπκλπ, και τώρα σιγα-σιγά μας τα παίρνουν όλα πίσω...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ δεν αναφέρθηκα σε δημόσια επένδυση. Άρα, επειδή τα χρήματα κάπου υπάρχουν, χρειάζονται άλλα πράγματα — τα χρήματα θα βρεθούν αν θα βρεθεί το... αφήγημα.



Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι ουτοπία, είναι Hellenic Quest και βάλε.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Φεύγοντας απ την ιδιωτική τριτοβάθμια, να πω ότι το λάθος τη σκέψης της κοπέλλας είναι ότι νομίζει ότι τα μεγάλα τζάκια μας επέτρεψαν να καθίσουμε στα ίδια θρανία κλπ κλπ. Δεν ήταν τα ίδια θρανία, δεν ήταν τα ίδια αυτοκίνητα, δεν ήταν τα ίδια σπίτια. Ήταν ιμιτασιόν σπίτια, αυτοκίνητα, θρανία*.
Βεβαίως διαφωνώ ότι ήταν το σύστημα κλπ, ή ότι ήταν κάποια συνωμοσία ή νέο κι ανεξήγητο φαινόμενο. Ήταν επιλογή και στόχος των Ευρωπαίων μετά τον Β' ΠΠ να βελτιώσουν το βιοτικό τους επίπεδο. Όπως όλα τα σχέδια, έχει και απροσδόκητα. Και επιπλέον, όποιος έχει δύναμη δεν πρόκειται να την παραδώσει. 

*Ήταν σαν τις πάστες του Καρφούρ, εμφανισιακά ίδιες με τις πάστες του καλού ζαχαροπλαστείου αλλά στη γεύση τεχνητή κρέμα γάλακτος και επικάλυψη που δεν είναι σοκολάτα (αυτές τις έχω αναφέρει τόσες φορές, αντιλαμβάνεστε πόσο μου είχαν καθίσει στο στομάχι ). Είναι το οικονομικό μοντέλο του Αρνό (αυτουνού που λέει να πάει στο Βέλγιο), του ΙΚΕΑ, της Μερσεντές, της Easyjet. Έχουμε τα ίδια, αλλά πιο φτηνά. Είναι αυτό που λένε οι στατιστικές ότι στις αναπτυγμένες χώρες οι φτωχοί δεν πεινάνε, αντιθέτως είναι παχύσαρκοι. Κι εμείς όχι μόνο τα δεχόμαστε αλλά βγαίνουμε από τα ρούχα μας όταν ανεβαίνει η τιμή της φέτας γιατί θέλουμε να αγοράζουμε ένα κιλό τη φορά. Κι αν κάποιος επισημάνει τη φτήνια η απάντηση είναι "δεν πειράζει, να φάει κι ο φτωχός". Και ναι, αυτό το κάνουν κι αλλού, όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά, αυτό δεν είναι ουτοπία, είναι Hellenic Quest και βάλε.


Να μην μπερδεύουμε έννοιες, ιδίως όταν μιλάμε για το δικό μου αφήγημα: :)

Το Hellenic Quest είναι ένα συνονθύλευμα ψεμάτων και ανακριβειών που σοφίστηκαν άρρωστοι εγκέφαλοι.
Ουτοπία είναι ο κομουνισμός.
Το δικό μου αφήγημα δεν διαφέρει από μια απλή success story.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 21, 2012)

Έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ την _Ουτοπία_ του Μουρ;


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Νίκελ, ζητάς κρατική επένδυση για τη δημιουργία ιδιωτικών σχολών ή δεν κατάλαβα καλά;
Επίσης, για διάβασε για το Γιάκομπς και πώς σώθηκε και θα πάρεις μια ιδέα για το τι λεφτά χρειάζονται. 

Και φυσικά να γίνει η Ελλάδα και κέντρο παιδείας, γιατί να μη γίνει; Για πες μου δυο- τρεις χώρες με παράδοση στην παιδεία, και δη στην εκπαίδευση αλλοδαπών. Για τι πληθυσμό και ΑΕΠ μιλάμε;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχεις διαβάσει ποτέ την _Ουτοπία_ του Μουρ;


Έγραψα «Ουτοπία», όχι «_Ουτοπία_». Γιατί ρωτάς;


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Επίσης:
Μίλησα για ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις σε τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, αγγλόφωνη, που θα προσελκύσει φοιτητές από Βαλκάνια και αραβικές χώρες.


----------



## SBE (Sep 21, 2012)

Το Γιάκομπς είναι ιδιωτική επένδυση, αγγλόφωνη, με πελατεία από την Ανατολική Ευρώπη. 
Υποψιάζομαι ότι πουλάει και λίγο την ιδέα ότι θα βρεθεί στη Γερμανία νόμιμα ο ανατολικοευρωπαίος. Με ό,τι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό. 
Οι Άραβες προτιμούν να τους φτιάξεις παραρτήματα στο σπίτι τους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2012)

Ρε σεις, δεν ζητάω τα δικά σας λεφτά. Ούτε κανενός άλλου. Ούτε θα καταθέσω κανένα αφήγημα. Αυτός που θα αποφασίσει να το φτιάξει θα ξέρει πού και πώς και γιατί θα το φτιάξει. Αλλά δεν μπορεί! Η κριτική μου ήταν ότι φορέσαμε μόνοι μας τις χειροπέδες όταν γράψαμε στο Σύνταγμα ότι εμείς εδώ δεν θέλουμε ιδιωτικές επενδύσεις στην τριτοβάθμια.


----------



## drazen (Sep 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η οποία είχε εκλείψει πότε ακριβώς;


 Κυριολεκτικώντας, η αριστοκρατία δεν εξέλειψε ποτέ. Όμως, όλα πρέπει να μπαίνουν στο ιστορικό τους πλαίσιο. Η αριστοκρατία, αυτή που μπορεί να πάρει μεγάλες αποφάσεις, όπως, για παράδειγμα, την μαζική λύση των όπλων, ήταν πάντα παρούσα, αλλά οι εξελίξεις που έφεραν οι επιλογές της στον 20ο αιώνα την τρόμαξαν και έφεραν στην κεφαλή της την μερίδα εκείνη που θα είπε κάτι σαν "Εντάξει, έχουμε τα πάντα. Πόσα ακόμη να μαζέψουμε; Ας μοιράσουμε και κάτι. Πάλι ζάπλουτοι και παντοδύμαμοι θα παραμείνουμε". Δεν μου αρέσουν οι ιστορίες συνωμοσιών, αλλά, όταν τα ιστορικά ντοκουμέντα υπάρχουν, πρέπει να τους δίνουμε την κατάλληλη προσοχή. Σε όσους δεν τρομάζουν από 700 και βάλε σελίδες, συνιστώ το βιβλίο του Peter Uspensky (ναι, της γνωστής μεγάλης ρώσικης οικογένειας που συνέλεγε ψαλτήρια και άλλες βυζαντινές αρχαιότητες, προ της οκτωβριανής επανάστασης) _¨Ένα νέο πρότυπο του Σύμπαντος_. Γράφτηκε μεταξύ 1917 και 1928, αν θυμάμαι καλά, και εκθέτει με φρικιαστικά απλό και ειλικρινή τρόπο το πρόταγμα της διεθνούς, πείτε την αριστοκρατία, πείτε την πλουτοκρατία, πείτε την ολιγαρχία. Ο ίδιος αυτοπροσδιορίζεται ως μασόνος και το τελικό του σχέδιο είναι η δημιουργία μιας κοινωνίας καστών, κατά το πρότυπο της ινδικής, με απαγόρευση της κοινωνικής κινητικότητας ή διαπίδυσης. Η μεθοδολογία συμπυκνώνεται στην κατάληψη της γνώσης, κυρίως της πανεπιστημιακής. Δεν νομίζω ότι το βιβλίο είναι μια πλαστή μούφα, πα' να πει, δεν γράφτηκε πρόσφατα για να στηρίξει τις αεροβασίες όσων συγχέουν την μασονία με τους εχθρικούς προς τους Έλ Εβραίους και άλλες μπούρδες. Για να κλείσω, επιστρέφω στην ιστορική διάσταση. Πιστεύω ότι εδώ και τριάντα χρόνια ήρθε στα πράγματα μια γενηά των κυριάρχων δίχως μνήμες αίματος και καταστροφών, χαμένη μέσα σε ανιαρά μεταμοντέρνα γούστα, θύμα μιας θεαματικής "πραγματικότητας" (γεια σου, ρε μεγάλε Γκυ), μια γενηά που άφησε τα γκέμια σε μια πυραμίδα/αεροπλανάκι δίχως έλεγχο. Αυτοί παρακρατούν ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό του πλούτου και τα ρέστα τα ρίχνουν στο από κάτω στρώμα για να κάνει και αυτό το ίδιο. Δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπετε, αλλά μου μυρίζει σφαγείο. Ας ελπίσουμε ότι, αφού ξεπλυθούν από τα αίματα, όσοι επιζήσουν θα βρουν το κουράγιο να χύσουν ορθά και το τελευταίο, αυτή τη φορά αυτών που τους πρέπει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2012)

Από την Καθημερινή, σήμερα:

*Το παράδειγμα του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας*

*Εξέλεξε Συμβούλιο Ιδρύματος στο οποίο μάλιστα συμμετέχουν ξένοι πανεπιστημιακοί*
_Του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΛΑΚΑΣΑ_

*Πρόεδρος του πρώτου Σ.Ι. εξελέγη ο Νίκος Κατοπόδης, καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Μίσιγκαν των ΗΠΑ.*

«Βασίζονται στο γεγονός ότι οι ίδιοι είναι καλοί και έτσι δεν φοβούνται την αξιολόγηση, την κριτική που μπορεί να δεχθούν από ένα όργανο διοίκησης, το οποίο δεν αποτελείται μόνο από μέλη του ΤΕΙ», λέει στην «Κ» για το προσωπικό του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας ο κ. Νίκος Κατοπόδης. Είναι καθηγητής στο Τμήμα Πολιτικών Μηχανικών και Περιβάλλοντος στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Μίσιγκαν των ΗΠΑ και εξελέγη πρόεδρος του πρώτου Συμβουλίου Ιδρύματος του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας.Η απάντησή του για τον λόγο που δέχθηκε να αναλάβει τη θέση του προέδρου είναι αφοπλιστική. «Τον Απρίλιο του 2011 ομάδα εκπροσώπων από τα ΤΕΙ της βορείου Ελλάδος επισκέφθηκε πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ ζητώντας συνεργασία για να αναμορφώσει το πρόγραμμα σπουδών και να προχωρήσει σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα. Δεν τους γνώριζα από πριν. Ηταν εντυπωσιακοί. Είχαν καλό βιογραφικό και με έκαναν να καταλάβω ότι είχαν όραμα για τα ΤΕΙ. Δεν τους ήξερα, αλλά δέχθηκα να βοηθήσω, γιατί ένιωσα ότι υπάρχει δυναμική πίσω από την προσπάθειά τους», τονίζει στην «Κ» ο 60χρονος πανεπιστημιακός, που ζει στις ΗΠΑ από το 1972. Τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα -το 1976- ιδρύθηκε το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας, το οποίο σήμερα έχει δέκα τμήματα.
Εναρκτήρια συνεδρίαση
Τη Δευτέρα το πρωί το ΤΕΙ θα κάνει σε κεντρικό ξενοδοχείο της Αθήνας την εναρκτήρια συνεδρίαση του Συμβουλίου Ιδρύματος. Ακόμη τέσσερα μέλη του Συμβουλίου Ιδρύματος είναι πανεπιστημιακοί από σημαντικά ακαδημαϊκά ιδρύματα των ΗΠΑ. Πρόκειται για τον Leonard C. Feldman, καθηγητή στο University of New Jersey, τον Schuyler S. Korban, καθηγητή στο University of Illinois, και τον Γιώργο Μορίδη από το Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory.
Η παρουσία των ξένων στη διοίκηση του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας είναι εντυπωσιακή, με δεδομένες τις αντιδράσεις που υπήρξαν στην Ελλάδα, κυρίως από την πλευρά των πανεπιστημίων για το νέο σύστημα διοίκησης που θεσμοθέτησε ο νόμος-πλαίσιο για την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, ο οποίος ψηφίστηκε τον Αύγουστο του 2011. Ενδεικτικό των αντιδράσεων είναι ότι, ένα χρόνο μετά την ψήφιση του νόμου, κανένα πανεπιστήμιο δεν έχει εκλέξει Συμβούλιο Ιδρύματος, καθώς, σύμφωνα με όσα ισχυρίζονται οι πρυτάνεις, ο νόμος χρήζει αλλαγών ώστε να γίνει εφαρμόσιμος...
Βεβαίως, η εφαρμογή από τα ΤΕΙ των επίμαχων διατάξεων του νόμου καταρρίπτει στην πράξη τα επιχειρήματα περί μη εφαρμόσιμου νόμου, εκθέτοντας και όσους τα υποστηρίζουν.
«Η διοίκηση του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας εξαρχής αντιλήφθηκε ότι το ζητούμενο από τον νέο νόμο είναι η κατά το δυνατόν ενίσχυση της εξωστρέφειας των ιδρυμάτων και η ανάπτυξη συνθηκών αριστείας με τη συνδρομή των μελών των νεοθεσμοθετημένων Συμβουλίων Ιδρύματος», ανέφερε στην «Κ» ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΙ Αθανάσιος Μητρόπουλος, ο οποίος θα συνεχίσει τα καθήκοντά του, όπως ορίζει ο νέος νόμος, σε συνεργασία με το Συμβούλιο Ιδρύματος. Ετσι, άρχισαν επισκέψεις σε πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ. Απόρροια των επισκέψεων ήταν η γνωριμία με πανεπιστημιακούς οι οποίοι, αφού διερεύνησαν (κάποιοι ταξιδεύοντας στην Ελλάδα) την υλικοτεχνική υποδομή του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας, τη σύνθεση και ικανότητα του επιστημονικού δυναμικού και τον ήδη ανεπτυγμένο διεθνή του χαρακτήρα, δέχθηκαν να θέσουν υποψηφιότητα για την εκλογή τους ως εξωτερικών μελών του ιδρύματος.
«Η διοίκηση του ΤΕΙ Καβάλας απευθύνθηκε σε επτά ακαδημαϊκούς από πανεπιστήμια των ΗΠΑ και εξ αυτών απέστειλαν αίτηση και οι επτά. Τελικά, εξελέγησαν τέσσερις, σύμφωνα με τον νόμο. Ηταν μια σκληρή προσπάθεια εδώ και δύο χρόνια, όμως πιστεύουμε ότι με το νέο αυτό συμβούλιο το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας μπαίνει σε έναν αστερισμό ιδρυμάτων αριστείας», προσθέτει από την πλευρά του, μιλώντας στην «Κ», ο αντιπρόεδρος του ιδρύματος Δημήτρης Εμμανουλούδης.
Γόνιμο έδαφος
«Τα μέλη της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας είθισται να συνεργάζονται και να αλληλοβοηθούνται. Αυτό αποτελεί συστατικό στοιχείο του ακαδημαϊκού λειτουργήματος, όπως και η προσφορά προς την κοινωνία. Και εκτιμώ ότι το έδαφος στο ΤΕΙ Καβάλας είναι πολύ γόνιμο για να προκύψει κάτι καλό», λέει ο κ. Κατοπόδης. «Αλλά ουσιαστικά η πρόκληση είναι για το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας. Για παράδειγμα, στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις η αξιολόγηση του ακαδημαϊκού έργου και του προσωπικού. Στις ΗΠΑ η αξιολόγηση που κάνουν οι φοιτητές για τη διδασκαλία είναι από τα βασικά κριτήρια για την εξέλιξη και τη μονιμότητα των διδασκόντων. Δεν μπορεί να θεωρείται κάποιος αυθεντία όταν το μάθημά του είναι δύσκολο για τους φοιτητές. Το αντίθετο πρέπει να ισχύει. Επίσης, κριτήριο αξιολόγησης σε ένα ίδρυμα πρέπει να είναι η επαγγελματική αποκατάσταση των αποφοίτων του», συμπληρώνει ο πρόεδρος του Συμβουλίου Ιδρύματος του ΤΕΙ. Καταλήγει: «Είναι πολύ ελκυστική η δουλειά που μπορεί να γίνει στην Ελλάδα. Φτάνει να αλλάξουν νοοτροπίες».​


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

Ο νόμος Διαμαντοπούλου έχει στόχο την εμπορευματοποίηση της γνώσης στο πλαίσιο της νεοφιλελεύθερης πολιτικής του μνημονίου. Είναι ανεφάρμοστος και τον έχει αποβάλει ήδη η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα. Η φενάκη της αξιολόγησης είναι η κερκόπορτα για την υποβάθμιση της δημόσιας δωρεάν παιδείας και για απολύσεις. Πρώτιστο μέλημά μας είναι να σταθούμε δίπλα στον εξαθλιωμένο μεροκαματιάρη εκπαιδευτικό που ζει στην ανέχεια και αναγκάζεται να κάνει ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές της τάξης του, γιατί κάπως πρέπει κι αυτός να ζήσει. Αυτός _δεν_ εμπορευματοποιεί τη γνώση, απλά θέλει να ζήσει με αξιοπρέπεια.


Edit: Από κοινή ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και της ΟΛΜΕ σχετικά με το σκάνδαλο των ΤΕΙ Καβάλας.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Ο νόμος Διαμαντοπούλου έχει στόχο την εμπορευματοποίηση της γνώσης στο πλαίσιο της νεοφιλελεύθερης πολιτικής του μνημονίου. Είναι ανεφάρμοστος και τον έχει αποβάλλει ήδη η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα. Η φενάκη της αξιολόγησης είναι η κερκόπορτα για την υποβάθμιση της δημόσιας δωρεάν παιδείας και για απολύσεις. Πρώτιστο μέλημά μας είναι να σταθούμε δίπλα στον εξαθλιωμένο μεροκαματιάρη εκπαιδευτικό που ζει στην ανέχεια και αναγκάζεται να κάνει ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές της τάξης του, γιατί κάπως πρέπει κι αυτός να ζήσει. Αυτός _δεν_ εμπορευματοποιεί τη γνώση, απλά θέλει να ζήσει με αξιοπρέπεια.


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

Από έγκυρη πηγή πληροφορούμαι ότι στους κύκλους του Πανεπιστημίου του Μίσιγκαν ο νεοεκλεγείς Πρόεδρος του Σ.Ι. των ΤΕΙ Καβάλας είναι γνωστός με το ψευδώνυμο _Nick the Greek_. Μετοίκησε στις ΗΠΑ το 1972 ως πράκτορας της κυβέρνησης Νίξον και έστησε το σκάνδαλο Γουότεργκεϊτ. Από το 1975 μέχρι το 1978 οδηγούσε καθημερινά από το Αν Άρμπορ στο Σικάγο -ένα τσιγάρο δρόμος- ώστε να δίνει συμβουλές στους Σικάγο Μπόις για το πώς να στηρίξουν τη χούντα του Πινοσέτ χωρίς να τους πάρουν χαμπάρι. Τη δεκαετία του 1980 ήταν ο εκ δεξιών του Ρέιγκαν και ο εξ αριστερών της Θάτσερ, η οποία τον αποκαλούσε τρυφερά "my little Nick Downfoot". Ο Κίσιγκερ του αφιερώνει δεκατρείς σελίδες στα απομνημονεύματά του. Οι δεσμοί του με την Καγκεμπέ, τη Μοσάντ και το Διεθνές Νομισματικό Ταμείο παραμένουν ανεπιβεβαίωτοι.


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 22, 2012)

για την ιστορία του άρθρου 16



> *Στο σύνταγμα του 1911*, στο άρθρο 16, παράγραφο 3, προβλεπόταν ότι «*επιτρέπεται εις ιδιώτας και εις νομικά πρόσωπα η ίδρυσις ιδιωτικών εκπαιδευτηρίων, λειτουργούντων κατά το Σύνταγμα και τους νόμους του κράτους*». Ο διαπρεπής νομικός Ν. Ν. Σαρίπολος είχε δώσει τότε την ερμηνεία ότι η συγκεκριμένη διάταξη *απαγόρευε το εκπαιδευτικό μονοπώλιο του κράτους*, αφού, σύμφωνα με τον επίκουρο καθηγητή του Δικαίου στο Ελληνικό Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο Χαρ. Ανθόπουλο, «*το ιδιαίτερα φορτισμένο πολιτικό κλίμα της εποχής επέτρεπε τους αποκλεισμούς από τα δημόσια ιδρύματα καθηγητών που δεν ήταν αρεστοί στο σύστημα*» http://www.aua.gr/gr/synd/eedip/Nea/2007/Pan_eleyth_07-01-14_Papoulias.pdf



Οι αλλαγές άρχισαν να γίνονται το 1952, 1961, 1968, και οριστικά και ρητά η απαγόρευση ήρθε το 1975. Ο αρχικός σκοπός τους φαίνεται να ήταν ο αποκλεισμός από την κοινωνία των αντιφρονούντων/αριστερών καθηγητών· ένας ιδιώτης πιθανόν δεν θα είχε πρόβλημα να τους προσλάβει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2012)

Μα...

*Σήμα κινδύνου για τα Τεχνολογικά Ιδρύματα της χώρας* εκπέμπουν οι πρόεδροι των ΤΕΙ από το Μεσολόγγι, όπου πραγματοποιήθηκε η σύνοδός τους.
Όπως σημειώνεται σε σχετικό ψήφισμά τους «η συνεχιζόμενη υποχρηματοδότηση των Ιδρυμάτων οδηγεί σε αδυναμία βασικών λειτουργιών αυτών και υποβάθμιση της ποιότητας σπουδών, της φοιτητικής μέριμνας και μάλιστα στις δύσκολες οικονομικές συνθήκες της χώρας, όπου χρειάζεται ανάπτυξη της έρευνας και της καινοτομίας».

Στο ψήφισμα επισημαίνεται ότι κατά τη διάρκεια της συνεδρίασης των προέδρων των ΤΕΙ στις 19 Σεπτεμβρίου, συζητήθηκαν και ελήφθησαν αποφάσεις για διάφορα θέματα, όπως η ανάγκη διαμόρφωσης τρίτου κύκλου σπουδών στα ΤΕΙ (απονομή Διδακτορικών διπλωμάτων).

Επίσης, όσον αφορά το σχέδιο «Αθηνά» για την αναδιάρθρωση του χάρτη της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, η σύνοδος των προέδρων ΤΕΙ ζητεί την ισότιμη συμμετοχή εκπροσώπων της στις διαδικασίες διαμόρφωσης του σχολείου, το οποίο- όπως σημειώνουν- θα πρέπει να λάβει υπ΄όψιν τις ιδιαιτερότητες της κάθε περιφέρειας.

Ιδιαίτερη αναφορά γίνεται στο γεγονός, ότι «οι συνεχείς και μεγάλες μισθολογικές περικοπές των μελών του Εκπαιδευτικού Προσωπικού, απαξιώνουν το ακαδημαϊκό έργο και υποβαθμίζουν τη διεθνή ανταγωνιστικότητα των Ιδρυμάτων».

Πηγή


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Στην Ελλάδα μπορεί να προκαλέσει αντιδράσεις η αξιολόγηση του ακαδημαϊκού έργου και του προσωπικού. Στις ΗΠΑ η αξιολόγηση που κάνουν οι φοιτητές για τη διδασκαλία είναι από τα βασικά κριτήρια για την εξέλιξη και τη μονιμότητα των διδασκόντων.


Κάτι που νομίζω το 'χω ξαναπεί είναι ότι στις Στρατιωτικές Σχολές (τέλειωσα τη ΣΜΑ στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980) οι σπουδαστές αξιολογούν τους καθηγητές. Όλους τους καθηγητές, ακόμη και τους ένστολους (οι οποίοι είναι, φυσικά, πολύ ανώτεροι απ' τους σπουδαστές στη στρατιωτική ιεραρχία). Η δική μου τάξη με την αξιολόγησή της οδήγησε εκτός διδακτικών αιθουσών Τακτικό (επαναλαμβάνω: Τακτικό, δηλαδή όσο πιο μόνιμο γίνεται) Καθηγητή για λόγους που είχαν αμιγώς να κάνουν με τις καθηγητικές του ικανότητες (ή, μάλλον, με την έλλειψή τους). Εμείς λοιπόν οι “καραβανάδες” αξιολογούμε τους καθηγητές των δικών μας ΑΣΕΙ —και, βέβαια, κανένα από τα Ιδρύματα αυτά δεν έχει καταρρεύσει εξαιτίας της αξιολόγησης αυτής—, ενώ οπουδήποτε αλλού οι καθηγητάδες είναι μη-αξιολογητέοι διότι θα πέσει ο ουρανός στο κεφάλι μας.

Ααα και το αστείο όμως, ποιο είναι; Το ΤΕΕ δεν αναγνωρίζει το πτυχίο τής ΣΜΑ επειδή, λέει, «δεν είναι ΑΕΙ καθότι δεν έχει το “αυτοδιοίκητο”»...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2012)

Το έχω ξαναπεί. Όταν ήταν υπουργός ο Σουφλιάς, προσπάθησε να βάλει την αξιολόγηση στα δημόσια σχολεία. Φυσικά η αντίδραση της ΟΛΜΕ ήταν πανομοιότυπη με τη σημερινή. Εκείνος έστειλε ερωτηματολόγια στα σχολεία για να ζητήσει απευθείας τη γνώμη των καθηγητών. Με παραίνεση της ΟΛΜΕ, αρνήθηκαν να τα συμπληρώσουν. Στο δικό μας σχολείο, συμπληρώσαμε το ερωτηματολόγιο 6-7 άτομα από τους 30. 
(Σημείωση: Σε όλα τα χρόνια που υπηρετούσα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, με όλες τις κυβερνήσεις και με όλες τις ηγεσίες της ΟΛΜΕ, την είχα γραμμένη -την ΟΛΜΕ- στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια. Και μόνο που αρνιόταν την αξιολόγηση, μου έφτανε για να τη θεωρώ για τα πανηγύρια.) 
Ο διευθυντής με επεφόρτισε να τα μαζέψω. Μια συνάδελφος, που μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή τη θεωρούσα σοβαρή, στην ερώτηση: "Πρέπει να αξιολογούνται και οι εκπαιδευτικοί όπως κάθε εργαζόμενος;" (ή κάπως έτσι) είχε τσεκάρει το τετραγωνάκι με το ΟΧΙ. 

Θα το ξαναπώ για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό: "Όχι, δεν πρέπει να αξιολογούνται οι εκπαιδευτικοί".


----------



## MelidonisM (Sep 22, 2012)

επιχειρήματα 


> ...η αξιολόγηση «φέρνει την υποταγή, τη διάσπαση του κλάδου, τη μισθολογική καθήλωση, την άρση της μονιμότητας και τις απολύσεις»...
> http://pekp.gr/?p=24471
> 
> Διεκδικούμε :
> ...


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> Αρνιόμαστε την αξιολόγηση
> 1.Γιατί δε θα βοηθήσει να γίνει καλύτερο το σχολείο. Ούτε οι καθηγητές θα κάνουν σωστό­τερα τη δουλειά τους, ούτε οι μαθητές θα μάθουν περισσότερα. Άλλοι είναι οι παράγοντες που εμποδίζουν την «απόδοση». Από το κεφάλι βρωμάει το ψάρι.
> 2.Γιατί θα μας προσθέσουν ένα άγχος περισσότερο. Οι πειθαρχημένοι γιαπωνέζοι έχουν πε­ρισσότερο έντονο το άγχος του θανάτου από όλους τους άλλους λαούς! Και εμείς θέλουμε να ζήσουμε.
> 3.Γιατί θα ελέγξουν ακόμα περισσότερο τη ζωή, το χρόνο, τις πρωτοβουλίες που τυχόν παίρ­νονται στο σχολείο. Τα πλαίσια δράσης όλων μας θα γίνουν πιο ασφυκτικά, με στόχο την ομοιογενοποίηση και την πλήρη υπαλληλοποίηση μας.



Η παραπάνω πηγή που παραθέτει ο MelidonisM είναι από περιοδικό του 1991. Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ, 21 χρόνια πριν.
Οι αντίστοιχες σημερινές ανακοινώσεις τα ίδια πράγματα λένε, διανθισμένες με πιο σύγχρονο λεξιλόγιο (νεοφιλελεύθερη λαίλαπα, καιάδας του μνημονίου, υπαλληλίσκοι της τρόικας κ.ο.κ.)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Σε όλα τα χρόνια που υπηρετούσα στη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, με όλες τις κυβερνήσεις και με όλες τις ηγεσίες της ΟΛΜΕ, την είχα γραμμένη -την ΟΛΜΕ- στα παλιά μου τα παπούτσια. Και μόνο που αρνιόταν την αξιολόγηση, μου έφτανε για να τη θεωρώ για τα πανηγύρια.



:up: :up:


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2012)

> Καμιά «αξιολόγηση»-κατηγοριοποίηση σχολείων και εκπαιδευτικών. Καμιά απόλυση. Επιμόρφωση εκπαιδευτικών με απαλλαγή από διδακτικά καθήκοντα και δημιουργία υποστηρικτικών-συμβουλευτικών δομών στήριξης του εκπαιδευτικού έργου.


Ακριβώς. "Καμιά αξιολόγηση"! Και μετά θέλει αυτό το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο να τους πάρουμε στα σοβαρά; Αντί να απαιτούν την αξιολόγηση και να κάνουν κάθε προσπάθεια, με σοβαρές προτάσεις και επαγρύπνηση, για την αυστηρή τήρηση όλων των όρων της δεοντολογίας, λένε ορθά-κοφτά "Όχι αξιολόγηση".



> Γιατί δε θα βοηθήσει να γίνει καλύτερο το σχολείο. Ούτε οι καθηγητές θα κάνουν σωστό­τερα τη δουλειά τους, ούτε οι μαθητές θα μάθουν περισσότερα. Άλλοι είναι οι παράγοντες που εμποδίζουν την «απόδοση». Από το κεφάλι βρωμάει το ψάρι.


 Εκπληκτικά επιχειρήματα. Προσοχή, η απόδοση είναι μέσα σε εισαγωγικά. Ούτε αυτό δεν δέχονται, δηλαδή ότι ο κάθε εκπαιδευτικός αποδίδει ή δεν αποδίδει στο έργο του, στο μέτρο, εννοείται, που ευθύνεται αυτός. Μπορεί να μην ευθύνεται για την έλλειψη χρημάτων και τη φτώχεια των μέσων, αλλά ευθύνεται για το αν κάνει μάθημα μέσα στην τάξη ή αν πιάνει συζήτηση για ποδόσφαιρο. Δεν ευθύνεται για το αν ο διευθυντής του σχολείου είναι ανίκανος να διοικήσει, αλλά ευθύνεται για τη δική του άρνηση να διαβάσει, να ενημερωθεί πάνω στο αντικείμενό του και να χρησιμοποιήσει όσα μέσα τού προσφέρει η τεχνολογία.

Και, ναι, αν θυμάμαι καλά γύρω στο 1991 έγιναν τα ερωτηματολόγια του Σουφλιά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2012)

Το αστείο είναι ότι, με όλα της τα προβλήματα, η ελληνική εκπαίδευση παράγει σήμερα αρκετά καταρτισμένο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που μπορεί να βρίσκει εξειδικευμένη εργασία «μεταναστεύοντας» στις Ευρώπες και στις Αμερικές, αλλά το άλλο ταμπού της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, «να μη φύγουν τα παιδιά μας μετανάστες από το χωριό στην Αθήνα, ε, συγγνώμη, από την Ελλάδα στις Κεντρευρώπες αλλά να αξιοποιήσουν τα πτυχία και τα μεταπτυχιακά με μια προνομιούχα θέση ΔΥ» αφαιρεί από τη δημόσια συζήτηση το στοιχείο αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ακριβώς. "Καμιά αξιολόγηση"! Και μετά θέλει αυτό το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο να τους πάρουμε στα σοβαρά;



Φυσικά και αυτό θέλει, και μάλιστα το πετυχαίνει κιόλας. Απλά αντιλαμβάνεται διαφορετικά αυτόν τον πρώτο ενικό που βάζεις. Η ΟΛΜΕ απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην πελατεία της, τους εκπαιδευτικούς, οι περισσότεροι από τους οποίους τρέμουν την αξιολόγηση και οι οποίοι ασφαλώς και παίρνουν στα σοβαρά την ΟΛΜΕ, δεδομένου ότι τους προστατεύει αποτελεσματικά πάνω από είκοσι χρόνια τώρα. Την υπόλοιπη κοινωνία η ΟΛΜΕ την έχει γραμμένη εκεί όπου δεν πιάνει μελάνι.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

Και σύγχρονες προτάσεις της Αριστεράς για την παιδεία, από προχθεσινό άρθρο στην Αυγή: 


*Για μια αριστερή σχολική πολιτική*
του Γιώργου Μπουγελέκα

Στη σημερινή κοινωνία της ανεργίας, της φτώχειας, των Μνημονίων και της ανησυχητικής εξάπλωσης της νεοναζιστικής προπαγάνδας, οι ιδέες, οι αρχές και οι αξίες της Αριστεράς αποτελούν νησίδα αισιοδοξίας, προοπτικής και ελπίδας για τους εργαζόμενους της χώρας μας, αλλά και κάθε χώρας που δοκιμάζεται από τη νεοφιλελεύθερη λαίλαπα.

Αρκεί αυτές οι ιδέες να απαντούν στις σημερινές ανάγκες της κοινωνίας, να είναι συγκεκριμένες και να σχεδιάζουν -όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν- με ρεαλισμό και καθαρότητα το μέλλον.

[...]

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα ως βασικά στοιχεία μιας αριστερής σχολικής πολιτικής, θα μπορούσαν να καταγραφούν τα εξής:

- Η απολύτως αξιωματική και διαυγής δήλωση ότι η Αριστερά τοποθετούμενη στον αντίποδα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού στοχεύει σε μια Παιδεία που θα οδηγεί στην κατάργηση της διαφοράς ανάμεσα στη χειρωνακτική και την πνευματική εργασία στο πλαίσιο ενός ενιαίου εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος.

- Βασικό περιεχόμενο αυτής της αριστερής σχολικής πολιτικής οφείλει να είναι η ενιαία δεκατετράχρονη υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση. Δηλαδή δίχρονη προσχολική και δωδεκάχρονη γενική εκπαίδευση.

- Το σχολείο που οραματίζεται η Αριστερά δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης την εξυπηρέτηση των εφήμερων αναγκών της οικονομικής ολιγαρχίας και της αγοράς. Κατά συνέπεια, κύρια αποστολή του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος θα πρέπει να είναι η καλλιέργεια της Γενικής Παιδείας, γιατί ποτέ ξανά, συντεταγμένα και μεθοδικά πέρα από τα σχολικά χρόνια, δεν θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα στον άνθρωπο να κατακτήσει αυτό το αγαθό. Η Γενική Παιδεία είναι το κοινό ταμείο του πολιτισμού μας από το οποίο ο οιοσδήποτε θα πρέπει να έχει τη δυνατότητα να εκταμιεύει τα αγαθά της συσσωρευμένης γνώσης και ευαισθησίας, γιατί μόνο έτσι θα αποκτά τη δυνατότητα προσαρμογής και διαρκούς επιμόρφωσης. Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση η μόρφωση θα περιορίζεται στους γόνους της άρχουσας τάξης.

- Στις σύγχρονες συνθήκες της βαθιάς οικονομικής κρίσης και της επακόλουθης ανόδου των ιδεών του νεοναζισμού αποκτά ιδιαίτερη σημασία η διαπολιτισμική και αντιρατσιστική εκπαίδευση. Επομένως, είναι απαραίτητη η αναβάθμιση των μειονοτικών και των διαπολιτισμικών σχολείων ώστε να διευκολύνεται κάθε μαθητής να αναπτύξει την προσωπικότητά του, ανεξάρτητα από φυλή, καταγωγή, χρώμα, θρησκευτικό δόγμα και ειδικές ή γενικές ανάγκες.

- Μια πρόταση της Αριστεράς για ένα σχολείο του μέλλοντος στοχεύει στον μηδενισμό των δαπανών του οικογενειακού προϋπολογισμού για εξωσχολικές εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες κάθε μορφή μέσα από την παράλληλη αναβάθμιση της διδασκαλίας και τον εμπλουτισμό των διδακτικών αντικείμενων στο δημόσιο σχολείο.

- Η εκπαίδευση δεν είναι εμπόρευμα και ως εκ τούτου δεν πωλείται. Άρα η ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση και τα φαινόμενα παραπαιδείας αποτελούν παθογένεια του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος και επομένως η Αριστερά οφείλει να την καταστήσει περιττή μέσα από την ουσιαστική αναβάθμιση του δημόσιου σχολείου και την κατάργηση κάθε μορφής διδάκτρων.

- Η θεσμοθέτηση του Ενιαίου Λυκείου θεωρίας και πράξης με κατάργηση του σημερινού διασπασμένου σε Γενικό Λύκειο - Επαγγελματικό Λύκειο - Επαγγελματική Σχολή εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος θα πρέπει να γίνει ο κορμός ενός τέτοιου σχεδιασμού για τη δευτεροβάθμια εκπαίδευση.

- Η αποσύνδεση του λυκείου από το σύστημα πρόσβασης στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση και η κατάργηση της παραπαιδείας δεν μπορούν παρά να συνδέονται άμεσα με την ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση.

- Μια αριστερή σχολική πολιτική δεν πραγματοποιείται χωρίς τους δασκάλους και πολύ περισσότερο με τους ανελέητα απαξιωμένους εκπαιδευτικούς λειτουργούς να βρίσκονται απέναντί της. Για την Αριστερά η εργασιακή αξιοπρέπεια των εκπαιδευτικών δεν αφορά μόνο εκείνους, αλλά ολόκληρη την ελληνική κοινωνία και την ίδια την ύπαρξη του δημόσιου σχολείου.

Μια τέτοια πολιτική δεν είναι ανέξοδη. Η αύξηση των δημοσίων επενδύσεων στην εκπαίδευση δεν είναι «πεταμένα λεφτά» για τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό. Είναι ο πιο ελπιδοφόρος και αποδοτικός μοχλός ανάπτυξης και προόδου μιας κοινωνίας. Η ιστορία έχει αποδείξει ότι μόνο οι λαοί που επένδυσαν στη εκπαίδευση κατάφεραν να πορευθούν στον δρόμο της ανάπτυξης και της κοινωνικής ευημερίας.

Τέτοιες απαιτήσεις σε ένα περιβάλλον κρίσης ίσως να μοιάζουν με όνειρα απατηλά μιας χούφτας αιθεροβαμόνων, όμως είναι η μόνη διέξοδος από το τέλμα της εποχής. Και αν η ικανοποίηση αυτών των απαιτήσεων φαντάζει αδύνατη στο πλαίσιο του συγκεκριμένου συστήματος, θα πρέπει η Αριστερά, εκτός από τις επιμέρους επεξεργασίες της, να μελετά, να σχεδιάζει και να οργανώνει την έξοδο της ελληνικής κοινωνίας από αυτό το σύστημα προς την κατεύθυνση του σοσιαλισμού, με δημοκρατία και ελευθερία και του δημοκρατικού δρόμου που θα μας οδηγήσει έως εκεί. Έτσι κι αλλιώς «...ο χρόνος παραμορφώθηκε...». Το ανέφικτο και το ονειρικό μάς χτυπούν την πόρτα.



Νομίζω ότι το παραπάνω άρθρο είναι απόλυτα χαρακτηριστικό του τρόπου με τον οποίον η Αριστερά αντιμετωπίζει το ζήτημα της παιδείας. 
Έτσι, χωρίς διάθεση σαρκασμού, θέλω να σχολιάσω ορισμένα πράγματα που θεωρώ ουσιώδη. 

Πρώτο και σημαντικότερο, την απουσία συγκεκριμένων προτάσεων για την επίλυση συγκεκριμένων προβλημάτων. Ο συντάκτης ξεκινάει το άρθρο του δηλώνοντας καθαρά ότι οι προτάσεις της Αριστεράς οφείλουν _"να απαντούν στις σημερινές ανάγκες της κοινωνίας, να είναι συγκεκριμένες και να σχεδιάζουν -όσο είναι αυτό δυνατόν- με ρεαλισμό και καθαρότητα το μέλλον"_. Στη συνέχεια όμως αναλώνεται σε ένα μακροσκελές ευχολόγιο χωρίς συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις πλην δύο: της θεσμοθέτησης ενιαίας δεκατετράχρονης υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης, με παράλληλη κατάργηση των επαγγελματικών λυκείων (φαντάζομαι ώστε να πάψει το σχολείο να έχει ταξικό χαρακτήρα), και της ελεύθερης πρόσβασης στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι άλλοτε αοριστίες (η λέξη "αναβάθμιση" αναφέρεται τρεις φορές, την τρίτη μάλιστα συνοδευόμενη με το επίθετο "ουσιαστική"), και άλλοτε απλά ακατανόητα (τι άραγε μπορεί να σημαίνει η "κατάργηση της διαφοράς ανάμεσα στη χειρωνακτική και την πνευματική εργασία στο πλαίσιο ενός ενιαίου εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος";).

Δεύτερον, από το κάδρο απουσιάζουν εντελώς οι εκπαιδευτικοί. Αναφέρονται μόνο στο τέλος, και τότε μόνο και μόνο για να θιχτεί η ανάγκη τους για "εργασιακή αξιοπρέπεια". Ως εκεί. Καμία κουβέντα για το πώς θα εκπαιδεύονται, πώς θα επιλέγονται και πώς θα αξιολογούνται. Το ίδιο μοτίβο επαναλαμβάνεται σε άρθρα επί άρθρων από αριστερούς αρθρογράφους και διανοούμενους, οι οποίοι μονότονα αναδεικνύουν ως πρώτο και τελευταίο πρόβλημα της παιδείας την υποχρηματοδότηση και δείχνουν να πιστεύουν ότι αν απλά ο μισθός του εκπαιδευτικού αυξηθεί, τότε με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο θα αυξηθεί αυτόματα και το επίπεδο της εκπαίδευσης που αυτός παρέχει. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτό δεν ισχύει στο ελάχιστο. Αντιγράφω από σχόλιο αναγνώστη σε άρθρο στο πρόταγκον, το οποίο προσυπογράφω πλήρως: 
_"Ήμουν 17 χρόνια εκπαιδευτικός. Μετά παραιτήθηκα (ναι υπάρχουν και τέτοια κορόιδα). Από τότε λοιπόν έλεγα ότι ακόμη και αν δώσεις στους εκπαιδευτικούς 100% αύξηση η κατάσταση θα συνεχισθεί η ίδια. Οι καλοί καλοί και οι άχρηστοι άχρηστοι."_

Τρίτον, από το άρθρο απουσιάζουν εντελώς οι κατεξοχήν ενδιαφερόμενοι, οι μαθητές. Η λέξη "μαθητής" εμφανίζεται μόνο μία φορά, και αυτή σε σύνδεση με την ανάγκη "αναβάθμισης" των μειονοτικών και των διαπολιτισμικών σχολείων. Από την άλλη, έντονα εμφανίζεται το ιδεολόγημα της Γενικής Παιδείας, με κεφαλαία γράμματα (και μάλιστα της _ενιαίας_ Γενικής Παιδείας, καθότι καταργούνται τα επαγγελματικά λύκεια αλλά και οι κατευθύνσεις στο Γενικό Λύκειο, φαντάζομαι, δεδομένου ότι θα έχουμε ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στα ΑΕΙ), χωρίς βέβαια να διευκρινίζεται τι θα περιλαμβάνει αυτή και ποιος θα το ορίζει. Η έννοια της εξατομικευμένης διδασκαλίας, ή έστω της ανάγκης το σχολείο να δίνει περισσότερες της μίας διεξόδους στους μαθητές, δεν θίγεται καθόλου, ούτε καν για να αντικρουστεί ως αντίληψη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Μικρό διάλειμμα (δεν έχω ακόμα προλάβει να διαβάσω το #499). Να ρίξω αυτό εδώ, να μην το ξεχάσω, και το συζητάμε αργότερα.


Στις επιστολές της χτεσινής Καθημερινής υπάρχει απάντηση της κυρίας Ευγενίας Μπουρνόβα, αναπληρώτριας καθηγήτριας στο Τμήμα Οικονομικών Επιστημών του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών (επίσης «εκ των επικεφαλής του συνδικαλιστικού κινήματος των πανεπιστημιακών» και υποψήφιας βουλευτίνας σε ψηφοδέλτιο της ΔΗΜΑΡ), σε άρθρο του Σ. Κασιμάτη (Τα πράγματα με το όνομά τους, 13/9/2012).

Είναι ευγενική επιστολή με σωστή δόση χιουμοριστικής ειρωνείας. Δεν μπορώ και δεν θέλω να πάρω θέση στα περισσότερα σημεία των δύο κειμένων, αλλά έχω άποψη για ένα από αυτά. Γράφει η κ. Μπουρνόβα: 
«Γενικότερη κατάπτωση μιας “παιδείας του δημόσιου χώρου”: Αν οι εγκαταστάσεις είναι θλιβερές σημαίνει ότι οι νέοι πολίτες δεν έχουν την παιδεία που θα τους έκανε να σέβονται τον δημόσιο χώρο και συμπεριφέρονται όπως στα κατεστραμμένα μνημεία, τους τοίχους των νεοκλασικών, τα πεζοδρόμια και τις πλατείες. Αυτό όμως έχει να κάνει με τη βασική παιδεία από την οικογένεια και την υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση: δεν μαθαίνεται στο πανεπιστήμιο, είναι πια αργά!»

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα. Δεν μαθαίνεται στο πανεπιστήμιο και υπάρχει αυτό το τεράστιο έλλειμμα όταν οι νέοι φτάνουν στα πανεπιστήμια. Τι κάνουν ωστόσο τα πανεπιστήμια για να προστατεύσουν τα κτίρια, τις αίθουσες, την περιουσία τους, την αισθητική τους από τους βανδάλους; Πόσες φορές έχουν τιμωρηθεί φοιτητές για καταστροφές;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2012)

Δύο τινά: 

1. Ανήκω σε κλάδο που αξιολογείται συστηματικά από το 1995 και θυμώνω με την άρνηση της αξιολόγησης, που προδίδει έλλειμμα ευθύνης προς τον πολίτη. Όμως είναι άδικο να δημιουργούνται εντυπώσεις με ανακοινώσεις του 1991. Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ΔΟΕ και η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ (δεν είμαι βέβαιος για την ΟΛΜΕ, αλλά θα μου έκανε εντύπωση το αντίθετο) αποδέχονται επί της αρχής την αξιολόγηση πολλά χρόνια τώρα. Έχουν διάφορες ενστάσεις, άλλες δίκαιες και άλλες όχι, αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα να αρνείσαι την αξιολόγηση επί της αρχής και άλλο να αρνείσαι πτυχές μιας συγκεκριμένης διαδικασίας αξιολόγησης. Παρεμπιπτόντως, και η Μπουρνόβα μιλάει για αξιολόγηση. 

2. Δεν είχα δει το κείμενο του Κασιμάτη. Ο τρόπος που μιλάει για το ειδικό μισθολόγιο των πανεπιστημιακών (χονδρικά: μην κουνιέστε γιατί θα έπρεπε να παίρνετε όσα και οι άλλοι ΔΥ) απηχεί τη λυσσασμένη εκδικητικότητα που είναι της μόδας αυτόν τον καιρό στον δημόσιο διάλογο. Ασφαλώς θα μπορούσαν να παίρνουν 700 ευρώ οι πανεπιστημιακοί. Με την ανεργία που έχουμε σίγουρα θα στελεχώνονταν οι θέσεις. Τι είδους πανεπιστήμια θα είχαμε φαίνεται δεν τον απασχολεί. Ή μήπως τον απασχολεί;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

panadeli said:


> ...Πρώτιστο μέλημά μας είναι να σταθούμε δίπλα στον εξαθλιωμένο μεροκαματιάρη εκπαιδευτικό που ζει στην ανέχεια...
> 
> 
> Edit: Από κοινή ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και της ΟΛΜΕ σχετικά με το σκάνδαλο των ΤΕΙ Καβάλας.



Άντε! Καταργήσαν το μηνιάτικο στην εκπαίδευση; Τώρα πληρώνονται μεροκάματο;


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Μια συνάδελφος, που μέχρι εκείνη τη στιγμή τη θεωρούσα σοβαρή, στην ερώτηση: "Πρέπει να αξιολογούνται και οι εκπαιδευτικοί όπως κάθε εργαζόμενος;" (ή κάπως έτσι) είχε τσεκάρει το τετραγωνάκι με το ΟΧΙ.
> Θα το ξαναπώ για να γίνει πιο κατανοητό: "Όχι, δεν πρέπει να αξιολογούνται οι εκπαιδευτικοί".



Αν η ερώτηση είχε διατυπωθεί έτσι εγώ θα την άφηνα κενή, γιατί είναι πονηρή ερώτηση. Πρώτα πρώτα το ζήτημα δεν είναι οι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι, και δεν ξέρουμε αν αξιολογούνται οι άλλοι εργαζόμενοι. 
ΥΓ Και ναι, έχω παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα ΚΑΙ για το πώς φτιάχνουμε ερωτηματολόγια.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αν η ερώτηση είχε διατυπωθεί έτσι εγώ θα την άφηνα κενή, γιατί είναι πονηρή ερώτηση.


Αν την είχε αφήσει κενή, δεν θα σχολίαζα τώρα τη σοβαρότητά της. Θα αναγνώριζα ότι δεν ήθελε να απαντήσει ούτε ναι ούτε όχι.

Επαναλαμβάνω πάντως ότι δεν θυμάμαι τη διατύπωση της ερώτησης, πάνε και 20 χρόνια τώρα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

Το πρόβλημα με το άρθρο του #499 είναι ίδιο με το πρόβλημα του λόγου που εκφέρει κάθε αντιπολίτευση και κυρίως η αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση: δεν θέλει να δυσαρεστήσει κανέναν. Οπότε τα δυσάρεστα που πρέπει να γίνουν ξεχνιούνται. Και ο κόσμος ποτέ δεν μαθαίνει να ακούει ότι, εκτός από το να γλυκαθεί με τα ευχάριστα, πρέπει να στρώσει κώλο για τα δυσάρεστα. Υπάρχει επίσης μια τεράστια παρεξήγηση: το «στρώνω κώλο» μερικοί επιμένουν να το θεωρούν συνώνυμο τού «στήνω κώλο». Δεν είναι έτσι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... με όλα της τα προβλήματα, η ελληνική εκπαίδευση παράγει σήμερα αρκετά καταρτισμένο ανθρώπινο δυναμικό που μπορεί να βρίσκει εξειδικευμένη εργασία «μεταναστεύοντας» στις Ευρώπες και στις Αμερικές



Αυτό δόχτορα να το λέμε και να το ξαναλέμε και να το επαναλαμβάνουμε σε όσους λένε ότι οι μαθητές κι οι φοιτητές δεν μαθαίνουν τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω ποιό πρότυπο έχουμε υπόψη μας όταν φωνάζουμε ότι η εκπαίδευση νοσεί (όπως είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος αυτού). 
Φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι αυτοί που βρίσκουν δουλειά αλλού επιχειρηματίες, νομπελίστες και "διαπρεπείς", απλοί υπάλληλοι είναι οι οποίοι μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν φυσιολογικά σε μια κανονική θέση. Ούτε υστερεί η Ελλάδα σε αυτό, ούτε έχει πλεονέκτημα, τα προϊόντα της παιδείας μας είναι το φυσιολογικά αναμενόμενο εργατικό δυναμικό για την Ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιωθεί εξωτερικά.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Εάν δεν κάνω λάθος, η ΔΟΕ και η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ (δεν είμαι βέβαιος για την ΟΛΜΕ, αλλά θα μου έκανε εντύπωση το αντίθετο) αποδέχονται επί της αρχής την αξιολόγηση πολλά χρόνια τώρα. Έχουν διάφορες ενστάσεις, άλλες δίκαιες και άλλες όχι, αλλά είναι άλλο πράγμα να αρνείσαι την αξιολόγηση επί της αρχής και άλλο να αρνείσαι πτυχές μιας συγκεκριμένης διαδικασίας αξιολόγησης.



Πράγματι, επί της αρχής όλοι αποδέχονται την αξιολόγηση. Και η ΔΟΕ και η ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και η ΟΛΜΕ.
Επί του πρακτέου, όμως, απορρίπτουν κάθε σχετική πρόταση, αποχωρούν απ' όλους τους "προσχηματικούς" διαλόγους και αντιτίθενται με όλες τους τις δυνάμεις σε κάθε απόπειρα εφαρμογής της αξιολόγησης στην εκπαίδευση. Τι να το κάνω λοιπόν το ότι δηλώνουν πως αποδέχονται την αξιολόγηση επί της αρχής; Δεν θα έπρεπε, είκοσι χρόνια τώρα, να είχαν οργανώσει και να είχαν ολοκληρώσει τις όποιες διαβουλεύσεις με την εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα και την πολιτεία για το είδος και το ύφος της αξιολόγησης που θέλουν; Δεν θα έπρεπε οι ίδιοι να είχαν καταθέσει συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για αξιολόγηση; Δεν θα έπρεπε να είχαν κάνει απεργίες με _αίτημα_ την αξιολόγηση;

Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν έχουν κάνει γιατί, πολύ απλά, δεν θέλουν την αξιολόγηση καθόλου, τελεία και παύλα. Όλα τα άλλα, ότι και καλά δέχονται την αξιολόγηση "επί της αρχής" αλλά έχουν επιμέρους ενστάσεις είναι άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε.


@Ελληγενή: Σοβαρά τώρα, πρέπει να βάζω irony alert κάθε φορά που γράφω κάτι σατιρικό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό δόχτορα να το λέμε και να το ξαναλέμε και να το επαναλαμβάνουμε σε όσους λένε ότι οι μαθητές κι οι φοιτητές δεν μαθαίνουν τίποτα. Δεν ξέρω ποιό πρότυπο έχουμε υπόψη μας όταν φωνάζουμε ότι η εκπαίδευση νοσεί (όπως είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος αυτού).
> Φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι αυτοί που βρίσκουν δουλειά αλλού επιχειρηματίες, νομπελίστες και "διαπρεπείς", απλοί υπάλληλοι είναι οι οποίοι μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν φυσιολογικά σε μια κανονική θέση. Ούτε υστερεί η Ελλάδα σε αυτό, ούτε έχει πλεονέκτημα, τα προϊόντα της παιδείας μας είναι το φυσιολογικά αναμενόμενο εργατικό δυναμικό για την Ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιωθεί εξωτερικά.



Καταρχάς νοσεί γιατί βγάζει μη σκεπτόμενους πολίτες. Όλα τα άλλα είναι δευτερεύοντα και πηγάζουν απ' αυτό.



Όχι Panadeli, δεν απευθυνόταν σε σένα η ρητορική ερώτησή μου, απευθυνόταν στα όργανα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καταρχάς νοσεί γιατί βγάζει μη σκεπτόμενους πολίτες. Όλα τα άλλα είναι δευτερεύοντα και πηγάζουν απ' αυτό.



Αυτό είναι γενικότερο φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα της εκπαίδευσης. 
Αλλά τα μη-σκεπτόμενα νεαρά άτομα που έχουν έρθει τον τελευταίο καιρό στο ΗΒ για να βρουν δουλειά μια χαρά ταιριάζουν στους ρόλους που βρίσκουν.


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποιό πρότυπο έχουμε υπόψη μας όταν φωνάζουμε ότι η εκπαίδευση νοσεί (όπως είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος αυτού).


Δεν φτάνει το μέγεθος της παραπαιδείας για να καταλάβουμε ότι η επίσημη παιδεία νοσεί; Πρέπει να αξιολογήσουμε και τα προϊόντα του συνδυασμού παιδείας και παραπαιδείας;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 22, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά δεν έχουν κάνει γιατί, πολύ απλά, δεν θέλουν την αξιολόγηση καθόλου, τελεία και παύλα. Όλα τα άλλα, ότι και καλά δέχονται την αξιολόγηση "επί της αρχής" αλλά έχουν επιμέρους ενστάσεις είναι άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε.


Αυτά τα «τελεία και παύλα» είναι κάπως ισοπεδωτικά, αυτό λέω απλώς. Και οι προσχηματικοί διάλογοι μπορούν κάλλιστα να γίνονται εκατέρωθεν. Η Διαμαντοπούλου σε κάθε συνάντηση με τον εκπρόσωπο της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ερευνητών τόνιζε τι καλά που τα λέει, πόσο αξιόλογες προτάσεις έχει, πόσο χαίρεται να διαφωνεί με κάποιον που έχει σοβαρά επιχειρήματα, και την άλλη μέρα κάποιος στο υπουργείο κατέθετε ένα προσχέδιο νόμου που δεν είχε την παραμικρή σχέση με αυτά που είχαν συζητηθεί και συμφωνηθεί. 

Δεν παραβλέπω την πραγματικότητα. Ξέρω καλά ότι πολλοί πανεπιστημιακοί, για παράδειγμα, κωλυσιεργούσαν ακόμη και στην διαδικασία αυτοαξιολόγησης που είχε επιβληθεί και έχω δει ανακοινώσεις της ΟΛΜΕ στο παρελθόν στις οποίες η αποδοχή της αξιολόγησης ήταν προσχηματική, αφού οι απαιτήσεις τους στη συνέχεια την ακύρωναν. Αλλά δεν είναι άσπρο-μαύρο τα πράγματα πάντοτε. 

Το κύριο πρόβλημα με την αξιολόγηση είναι να αποδέχεται ο παραγγελιοδότης της ότι τμήμα της μπορεί να αφορά κι εκείνον. Δεν είναι δυνατόν όλες οι αξιολογήσεις από το 1995 (από ξένους αξιολογητές) να έχουν ένα τμήμα που να αφορά (ρητά και με bold) την πολιτική ηγεσία κι αυτή να κάνει την πάπια. Όταν μειώνεται ο βαθμός σου (και, αντίστοιχα, η χρηματοδότηση του φορέα σου) από πράγματα στα οποία δεν έχεις έλεγχο (ανανέωση προσωπικού, σταθερή χρηματοδότηση), ε, κάπως δικαιολογείται και κάποια καχυποψία.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Επειδή βλέπω ότι είσαστε δυο που δεν το πιάσατε αυτό που λέω και θα πρέπει να το εξηγήσω πριν ξεφύγει η συζήτηση: 
α. ήταν καλολογικό στοιχείο η αναφορά στον τίτλο του νήματος. Ρητορικό τέχνασμα. Εφφέ. 
β. αναφέρομαι ξεκάθαρα σε αυτό που είπε ο δόχτορας και λέω ότι παρ' όλα τα στραβά και παρ' όλη την κριτική, εντούτοις τα προϊόντα της παιδείας δεν φαίνεται να υστερούν ιδιαίτερα. Δηλαδή το σύστημα δουλεύει, όσο στραβά κι αν λειτουργεί. 
Και ίσως να είμαστε πολύ αυστηροί κριτές του- για το οποίο υπάρχει θεωρία, πολύ γνωστή και κοινή, ότι δεν αισθανόμαστε άνετα με την ύπαρξη παραμέτρων όπως αταξία, χάος και εντροπία και απ'όλα. Και μη μου πεις "μα στοχεύω για το χρυσό, όχι για το χάλκινο", γιατί θα ξεκινήσει άλλη συζήτηση που δεν έχω χρόνο να κάνω τώρα


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό είναι γενικότερο φιλοσοφικό πρόβλημα της εκπαίδευσης.
> Αλλά τα μη-σκεπτόμενα νεαρά άτομα που έχουν έρθει τον τελευταίο καιρό στο ΗΒ για να βρουν δουλειά μια χαρά ταιριάζουν στους ρόλους που βρίσκουν.



Η εκπαίδευση δεν αποσκοπεί μόνο στο να βρίσκουμε δουλειά αλλά και στο να είμαστε μη προβληματικά μέλη μιας κοινωνίας (δεν λέω _χρήσιμα_ γιατί αυτό είναι ένα επίπεδο πιο πάνω). Και σαφώς η Ελλάδα έχει μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα, σ' αυτό, από άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω ποιό πρότυπο έχουμε υπόψη μας όταν φωνάζουμε ότι η εκπαίδευση νοσεί (όπως είναι ο τίτλος του νήματος αυτού).
> Φυσικά δεν είναι όλοι αυτοί που βρίσκουν δουλειά αλλού επιχειρηματίες, νομπελίστες και "διαπρεπείς", απλοί υπάλληλοι είναι οι οποίοι μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν φυσιολογικά σε μια κανονική θέση. Ούτε υστερεί η Ελλάδα σε αυτό, ούτε έχει πλεονέκτημα, τα προϊόντα της παιδείας μας είναι το φυσιολογικά αναμενόμενο εργατικό δυναμικό για την Ευρωπαϊκή οικονομία. Δεν ξέρω γιατί αυτό χρειάζεται να επιβεβαιωθεί εξωτερικά.


Δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις πρότυπο για να αναγνωρίσεις ότι κάτι πάει στραβά. Και γενικώς, επειδή αυτή είναι συχνή ένστασή σου, η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να συγκρίνεται η Ελλάδα με τους άλλους με τέτοιον τρόπο - το ότι κάτι γίνεται και αλλού και δεν είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι καλό. Για παράδειγμα, το ότι οι γονείς πληρώνουν την εκπαίδευση των παιδιών τους διπλά και τριπλά, μία μέσω φόρων και μία μέσω ιδιαίτερων είναι πρόβλημα από μόνο του, δεν είναι ανάγκη να δούμε τι γίνεται αλλού για να το διαπιστώσουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επειδή βλέπω ότι είσαστε δυο που δεν το πιάσατε αυτό που λεώ και θα πρέιπε να το εξηγήσω πριν ξεφύγει η συζήτηση:
> α. ήταν καλολογικό στοιχείο η αναφορά στον τίτλο του νήματος. Ρητορικό τέχνασμα. Εφφέ.
> β. αναφέρομαι ξεκάθαρα σε αυτό που είπε ο δόχτορας και λέω ότι παρόλα τα στραβά και παρόλη την κριτική, εντούτοις τα προϊόντα της παιδείας δεν φαίνεται να υστερούν ιδιαίτερα. Δηλαδή το σύστημα δουλευει, όσο στραβά κι αν λειτουργεί.



Τελείως θεωρητικά συμβαίνει αυτό. Αν σκοπός του συστήματος είναι να βγάζει εργαζόμενους είτε για το εσωτερικό είτε για το εξωτερικό, τότε είναι άχρηστο γιατί αυτό γίνεται και χωρίς σύστημα εκπαίδευσης. Άλλωστε δεν είχαμε πάντα δημόσια εκπαίδευση ούτε τα άτομα που εργάζονται στο εξωτερικό το οφείλουν στην εκπαίδευση (άλλωστε οι περισσότεροι ήταν ανειδίκευτοι εργάτες). Αν το κριτήριο για το ότι το σύστημα δουλεύει είναι ότι υπάρχουν εργαζόμενοι στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό, τότε λάθος κριτήριο διαλέγεις.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> ...η γνώμη μου είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να συγκρίνεται η Ελλάδα με τους άλλους με τέτοιον τρόπο - το ότι κάτι γίνεται και αλλού και δεν είναι ελληνική πρωτοτυπία σε καμία περίπτωση δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι καλό.



Ομοίως δε σημαίνει ότι είναι κακό. Μπορεί να σημαίνει απλώς ότι με τον ίδιο τρόπο προσπαθούν διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι να λύσουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι η εμπειρία δείχνει ότι η λύση Χ στο πρόβλημα Α είναι τελικά η πιο σωστή και εφικτή (και εδώ μιλαώ γενικά, όχι για την παιδεία, και σε περίπτωση που δεν γίνεται αντιληπτό, κάνω το δικηγόρο του διαβόλου* για να ξεκολλήσουμε από τη μία οπτική γωνία και δεν αναφέρομαι σε κάτι συγκεκριμένο). 

* Φράση κλισέ που την έβαλα επιτηδες για αν μη χρειαστεί να δώσω κι άλλες επεξηγήσεις γιατί αν άφηνα αυτό που είχα γράψει αρχικά όλο και κάποιος θα έβρισκε κάτι να πει. Οπότε πάρτε την κλισαδούρα για να μην τα επαναλαμβάνω- να πώς χάνεται η ποικιλία στο λόγο. 

ΥΓ Ελληγενή, παψε να κομίζεις γλαύκας, δε μου λες τίποτα καινούργιο, ούτε τίποτα στο οποίο διαφωνούμε. 
ΥΓ2 Αγαπητοί μοδεράτορες, σβύστε το αρχικό μου μήνυμα- σχόλιο στο δόχτορα και ό,τι απάντηση έχει δοθεί σε αυτό, να βρούμε την υγειά μας γιατί και εκτός θέματος βγαίνουμε, και κλισέ επαναλαμβάνουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Αλλά δεν είναι άσπρο-μαύρο τα πράγματα πάντοτε.


Αυτό ακριβώς λέει και ο Panadeli στην υπογραφή του (_Ανάμεσα στο άσπρο και το μαύρο υπάρχει ένας ωκεανός γκρίζου)_, αλλά το ότι δεν θέλει την αξιολόγηση η ΟΛΜΕ μάλλον είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο. Το λες και μόνος σου, ακόμα κι όταν _λένε _ότι τη θέλουν, στη συνέχεια την ακυρώνουν με τις απαιτήσεις τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2012)

Μπορούμε άραγε να συμπεράνουμε λοιπόν ότι και η ελληνική εκπαίδευση είναι γνήσια εικόνα της ως τώρα ελληνικής κοινωνίας; Στο σύνολό της; Όπου τελικά, χάρη στα δανεικά που εξασφάλιζε το κράτος και με τα οποία μας έραινε άφθονα, πολλά στους λίγους και λίγα στους πολλούς, τα πράγματα κάπως δούλευαν, με τα λαδάκια και τα φακελάκια και τα βυσματάκια και τα ρουσφετάκια και όλα τα -άκια μας;

Και ότι αν σήμερα ολοένα και περισσότερος κόσμος καταλαβαίνει πως αν πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος και πρέπει να αλλάξουμε ζωή, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο και λειτουργικό ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα διαφορετικό στη συνολική του κουλτούρα; Πιο εύστροφο, πιο ευέλικτο, πιο δυναμικό; Λιγότερο αυτάρεσκο, φοβικό, συντηρητικό; Πιο αυτόνομο, επιστημονικά διεκδικητικό και κοινωνικά πρωτοποριακό; Λιγότερο νεποτικό, φοβικό και μη ανταγωνιστικό;


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι Panadeli, δεν απευθυνόταν σε σένα η ρητορική ερώτησή μου, απευθυνόταν στα όργανα.



Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέω.
Δικό μου ήταν το κείμενο, δεν ήταν κοινή ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και της ΟΛΜΕ.

Βέβαια έπιασα τον παλμό τους απ' ό,τι φαίνεται...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Μα αυτό ακριβώς λέω.
> Δικό μου ήταν το κείμενο, δεν ήταν κοινή ανακοίνωση της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και της ΟΛΜΕ.
> 
> Βέβαια έπιασα τον παλμό τους απ' ό,τι φαίνεται...



Α, ναι; Την πάτησα σαν αρχάριος δηλαδή.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Κάτι που νομίζω το 'χω ξαναπεί είναι ότι στις Στρατιωτικές Σχολές (τέλειωσα τη ΣΜΑ στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1980) οι σπουδαστές αξιολογούν τους καθηγητές. Όλους τους καθηγητές, ακόμη και τους ένστολους (οι οποίοι είναι, φυσικά, πολύ ανώτεροι απ' τους σπουδαστές στη στρατιωτική ιεραρχία). Η δική μου τάξη με την αξιολόγησή της οδήγησε εκτός διδακτικών αιθουσών Τακτικό (επαναλαμβάνω: Τακτικό, δηλαδή όσο πιο μόνιμο γίνεται) Καθηγητή για λόγους που είχαν αμιγώς να κάνουν με τις καθηγητικές του ικανότητες (ή, μάλλον, με την έλλειψή τους).



Σίγουρα υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις όπου η αξιολόγηση μπορεί να προστατεύσει τους φοιτητές από ανίκανους καθηγητές. Ωστόσο, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η αξιολόγηση από τους προπτυχιακούς στις ΗΠΑ έχει μεγάλη σχέση και με το grade inflation (βαθμοπληθωρισμο ). Δεν προσπαθώ να πω, ασφαλώς, ότι είναι καλύτερα χωρίς αξιολόγηση: μόνο αυτό που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω περί γκρίζου.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 22, 2012)

Ναι, δεν το πρόσθεσα παραπάνω στην προσωπική μου ιστορία: Ο Τακτικός που αποπέμφθηκε έβαζε συστηματικά σε όλους από 92 μέχρι 100. Εμείς όμως θέλαμε να μάθουμε (το μάθημά του ήταν βασικοτατότατο —sic— για αεροναυπηγούς) κι όχι να βγάλουμε βαθμό.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και ότι αν σήμερα ολοένα και περισσότερος κόσμος καταλαβαίνει πως αν πήραμε τη ζωή μας λάθος και πρέπει να αλλάξουμε ζωή, θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει ήδη εγκατεστημένο και λειτουργικό ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα διαφορετικό στη συνολική του κουλτούρα; Πιο εύστροφο, πιο ευέλικτο, πιο δυναμικό; Λιγότερο αυτάρεσκο, φοβικό, συντηρητικό; Πιο αυτόνομο, επιστημονικά διεκδικητικό και κοινωνικά πρωτοποριακό; Λιγότερο νεποτικό, φοβικό και μη ανταγωνιστικό;



Βεβαίως τίποτα δεν είναι αυτόνομο σε μια κοινωνία. Έτσι και το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα είναι συνδεδεμένο και με τις ανάγκες της κοινωνίας σε εργαζόμενους. Πώς θα έχεις τέλειο επαγγελματικό προσανατολισμό όταν οι δουλειές λιγοστεύουν και δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη πολιτική για την αντικατάστασή τους; Και πώς αποφεύγεις κινήσεις πανικού από γονείς και μαθητές;
Για παράδειγμα, επί Σημίτη αποφασίστηκε ότι το δημόσιο θα προσλαμβάνει μόνο πτυχιούχους και οι δουλειές που δεν χρειάζονται πτυχίο θα δίνονται σε εξωτερικές εταιρίες. Απόφαση κατά τα πρότυπα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού και του αουτσόρσινγκ. Σε μια φυσιολογική οικονομία με πολλές εναλλακτικές λύσεις αυτή η απόφαση δεν θα ήταν πηγή πανικού, καθώς το δημόσιο δεν είναι η μόνη καλή επαγγελματική λύση. Όμως έχω την εντύπωση (χωρίς στοιχεία) ότι αυτό απλώς αύξησε την πίεση να πάρουν όλοι πτυχίο και επιβάρυνε το ήδη επιβαρυμένο σύστημα. Μάλιστα αν είχε πει ότι θα προσλαμβάνονται μόνο όσοι έχουν το πτυχίο Χ (βάλε εδώ όποιο θέλεις, π.χ. πολιτικών επιστημών), η πίεση να πάρουν πολλοί αυτό το πτυχίο θα ήταν μεγάλη.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Αυτά τα «τελεία και παύλα» είναι κάπως ισοπεδωτικά, αυτό λέω απλώς. Και οι προσχηματικοί διάλογοι μπορούν κάλλιστα να γίνονται εκατέρωθεν. Η Διαμαντοπούλου σε κάθε συνάντηση με τον εκπρόσωπο της Ένωσης Ελλήνων Ερευνητών τόνιζε τι καλά που τα λέει, πόσο αξιόλογες προτάσεις έχει, πόσο χαίρεται να διαφωνεί με κάποιον που έχει σοβαρά επιχειρήματα, και την άλλη μέρα κάποιος στο υπουργείο κατέθετε ένα προσχέδιο νόμου που δεν είχε την παραμικρή σχέση με αυτά που είχαν συζητηθεί και συμφωνηθεί.
> 
> Δεν παραβλέπω την πραγματικότητα. Ξέρω καλά ότι πολλοί πανεπιστημιακοί, για παράδειγμα, κωλυσιεργούσαν ακόμη και στην διαδικασία αυτοαξιολόγησης που είχε επιβληθεί και έχω δει ανακοινώσεις της ΟΛΜΕ στο παρελθόν στις οποίες η αποδοχή της αξιολόγησης ήταν προσχηματική, αφού οι απαιτήσεις τους στη συνέχεια την ακύρωναν. Αλλά δεν είναι άσπρο-μαύρο τα πράγματα πάντοτε.




Σίγουρα τα πράγματα δεν είναι πάντοτε άσπρο-μαύρο, και σίγουρα την πρωταρχική ευθύνη για την απουσία αξιολόγησης στην εκπαίδευση την έχει η πολιτική ηγεσία. Και δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου ότι πολλοί "διάλογοι" που κατά καιρούς στήνονται από τους κυβερνώντες είναι όντως προσχηματικοί. 

Όσο όμως κι αν προσπαθώ να μην είμαι απόλυτος, για το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα έχω κατασταλαγμένη άποψη: η ΟΛΜΕ απλά και ξεκάθαρα ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ την αξιολόγηση. Αν έχεις γερό στομάχι, διάβασε αυτό -την εισήγηση μέλους του ΔΣ της ΟΛΜΕ σε προ διετίας ημερίδα με θέμα "Η αξιολόγηση στην εκπαίδευση", η οποία στο περιεχόμενο και το ύφος της δεν διαφέρει από τις πλείστες όσες ανακοινώσεις που έχει εκδόσει η ΟΛΜΕ για την αξιολόγηση την τελευταία εικοσαετία- και πες μου μετά αν αυτό το κείμενο είναι δυνατόν να έχει γραφτεί από κάποιον που πραγματικά ΘΕΛΕΙ την αξιολόγηση, αλλά διαφωνεί ως προς τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αυτή προτείνεται.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ναι, δεν το πρόσθεσα παραπάνω στην προσωπική μου ιστορία: Ο Τακτικός που αποπέμφθηκε έβαζε συστηματικά σε όλους από 92 μέχρι 100. Εμείς όμως θέλαμε να μάθουμε (το μάθημά του ήταν βασικοτατότατο —sic— για αεροναυπηγούς) κι όχι να βγάλουμε βαθμό.



Για ΣΜΑ συγκεκριμένα δεν ξέρω, αλλά με βάση την εμπειρία μου από διδασκαλία ROTC στις ΗΠΑ, οι φοιτητές που είχαν σχέση με τις ένοπλες δυνάμεις ήταν πιο σοβαροί από το μέσο όρο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2012)

Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τη χώρα. Η δική μου εμπειρία με φοιτητές- στρατιωτικούς στη Βρετανία ήταν ότι ήταν μεγαλύτεροι λουφαδόροι από τους συμφοιτητές τους και η μόνη τους απαίτηση ήταν να πάρουν το χαρτί με κάθε μέσο. 
Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της αξιολόγησης: άλλο στην ΜΕ και άλλο στην τριτοβάθμια. Άλλωστε και οι στόχοι των σχολείων είναι διαφορετικοί, και οι απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς. Μένοντας στη μέση εκπαίδευση, η αξιολόγηση νομίζω είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή και το δυσκολότερο να δεχτούν οι καθηγητές, αν μπει μια τάξη στη διεύθυνση των σχολείων, ώστε να τηρούνται οι κανόνες, θα είναι πιο εύκολο να υπάρξει και αξιολόγηση.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τη χώρα. Η δική μου εμπειρία με φοιτητές- στρατιωτικούς στη Βρετανία ήταν ότι ήταν μεγαλύτεροι λουφαδόροι από τους συμφοιτητές τους και η μόνη τους απαίτηση ήταν να πάρουν το χαρτί με κάθε μέσο.



Στις ΗΠΑ (αν η εμπειρία μου είναι όντως αντιπροσωπευτική) νομίζω ότι έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι οι σπουδές είναι πανάκριβες, οπότε οι ROTC πολλές φορές είναι από φτωχές οικογένειες που αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσαν να σπουδάσουν. Ίσως και το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει ελάχιστος μέσος όρος για να μη σε διώξουν από το πρόγραμμα. Τώρα που ανέβηκαν τα δίδακτρα στη Βρετανία μπορεί να έχετε παρόμοια φαινόμενα.



SBE said:


> Σχετικά με το ζήτημα της αξιολόγησης: άλλο στην ΜΕ και άλλο στην τριτοβάθμια. Άλλωστε και οι στόχοι των σχολείων είναι διαφορετικοί, και οι απαιτήσεις της δουλειάς. Μένοντας στη μέση εκπαίδευση, η αξιολόγηση νομίζω είναι το μικρότερο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή και το δυσκολότερο να δεχτούν οι καθηγητές, αν μπει μια τάξη στη διεύθυνση των σχολείων, ώστε να τηρούνται οι κανόνες, θα είναι πιο εύκολο να υπάρξει και αξιολόγηση.



Όντως, κι αν δεν κάνω λάθος όταν λέμε αξιολόγηση στη μέση εκπαίδευση δεν εννοούμε από τους μαθητές.


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

Το δεύτερο κεράκι (βλ. #430) θα το ανάψω ολοφάνερα στη τούρτα του νήματος κι όχι κρυμμένο σε κανένα παλιοπιντιέφι, αν και φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι πολύ πιο προσωπικό και αρκετά μακρύ. Πρέπει να πω ότι αισθάνομαι άσχημα για τον χώρο που θα καταλάβει.

*b. Κεράκι δεύτερο (τα Σχολεία, οι Σχολές και η Ύλη)*
*b1 Προσοσιαλιστικοί χρόνοι*
Μια φορά κι έναν καιρό, όλα τα πλάκωνε η τρισκατάρατη δεξιά (δίχως ίχνος ειρωνείας) και τα έσκιαζε η φοβέρα μιας γελοίας ελληνοχριστιανικής εθνικοφροσύνης. Σχολεία-στρατώνες, δάσκαλοι-λοχαγοί και επιθεωρητές-συνταγματάρχες. Η Διδακτέα Ύλη γεμάτη επιστημονικούς ανορθολογισμούς, ιστορικούς φανφαρονισμούς και ντυμένη το ράσο του ιερέα προσφερόταν και εμπεδωνόταν με κύριο μέσο την βία, λεκτική και, κυρίως, σωματική. Κεκαρμένα τα άρρενα, γαλαζοντυμένες παρθένες τα θήλεα και με αριθμό κυκλοφορίας στο στήθος. Εξετάσεις από την Ε΄Δημοτικού (δις κατ’ έτος), εξετάσεις εισαγωγής στο Γυμνάσιο, εξετάσεις στην Γ΄Γυμνασίου. Α, ξέχασα την καθαρεύουσα, την αποστήθιση και τον υποχρεωτικό εκκλησιασμό (τις Κυριακές).
Όμως, μέσα σ’ αυτόν τον ορυμαγδό φασιστικής πίεσης, δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω ότι το μέσο επίπεδο ενός απόφοιτου του Δημοτικού ήταν κατά πολύ ανώτερο ενός σημερινού του Γυμνασίου.
Ποιος μπορεί να ξεχάσει τα προβλήματα πρακτικής αριθμητικής στο Δημοτικό με εκείνες τις αλησμόνητες δεξαμενές που όλο άδειαζαν, αλλά δύο, τρεις ή τέσσερεις (sic) βρύσες διαφορετικής διαμέτρου φρόντιζαν να τις τροφοδοτούν ακατάσχετα, έτσι που ποτέ να μην μένουμε άπραγοι; Τους καταλόγους των βιβλίων της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης (Ωσηέ, Αμώς...); Των δασυνόμενων λέξεων; (Φτάνει, θα κλάψουμε από νοσταλγία.)
Μικρά βήματα προόδου έγιναν μεταδικτατορικά με την καθιέρωση της δημοτικής και των μικτών σχολείων στην δευτεροβάθμια, φέρνοντας την άμπωτη αρχαίων και λατινικών και την πλημμυρίδα νέων οργανωτικών συστημάτων (προσφέροντάς μας την δυνατότητα να μπορούμε πια να μιλάμε σε καμιάν υποψήφια γκόμενα, δίχως να περνάμε από πατρικά ερωτηματολόγια ή να περιμένουμε το μάθημα στο γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο).

*b2	Σοσιαλιστικοί χρόνοι*
Την δεκαετία του ’80 την έζησα μέσα από πολλά παρατηρητήρια (δίχως τότε να ξέρω ότι το κάνω). 
*Πανεπιστήμια.* Το 1980, μετά την αποφοίτηση από Παιδαγωγική Ακαδημία, φοιτητής στην (ενιαία τότε) Φιλοσοφική του ΑΠΘ (κατόπιν εξετάσεων με το προτελευταίο 20%) κι έχοντας γερές κλασικές βάσεις, έμεινα ενεός (που θά ’λεγε κι ο Ναυτίλος) από το χαμηλότατο, όχι όμως εξ υπαιτιότητάς τους, επίπεδο των συμφοιτητών μου σέ ό,τι αφορούσε στον αρχαιογνωστικό τους εξοπλισμό. Θύελλες διαμαρτυριών, κάθε που οι διδάσκοντες ζητούσαν τα αυτονόητα που θα μας ανέβαζαν ένα σκαλοπάτι προς την επικείμενη γνώση και προς αυτό που, τώρα πλέον, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά ευρωπαίοι μπορούν να κάνουν: να μελετούν αρχαία μέσα από τα κείμενα. Το ίδιο και στην Ιστορία, ιδίως αρχαία και ρωμαϊκή. «Κατεβάστε τις απαιτήσεις σας», αλλιώς... Αποχωρήσεις, αποχές, καταλήψεις (δεν λέω, ζάχαρη την περάσαμε). Ευτυχώς, μέχρι το 1983, όλα είχαν «ομαλοποιηθεί». Είκοσι κείμενα για εξετάσεις στα αρχαία, δέκα για τα λατινικά, τριάντα θέματα για την ιστορία, όταν στις εισαγωγικές «παλαιού τύπου» δεν υπήρχε συγκεκριμένη ύλη. Περνούσαμε μαθήματα με δυο μέρες διάβασμα. Ελεύθερες μεταφορές αύξησαν τον αριθμό ετών φοίτησης (ξαλαφρώνοντας λίγο και το ποσοστό ανεργίας).
Πήραν τα ’πάνω τους τμήματα που δεν προαπαιτούσαν βάσεις (Νεοελληνικό, ΦΠΨ, Ξενόγλωσσα, στα οποία, παρεμπιπτόντως, η βάση στην ξένη γλώσσα διατηρήθηκε, και καλώς).
Με τον Νόμο-Πλαίσιο (1982 θαρρώ) εκεί να δεις πανηγύρι. Θυμάμαι διάφορους «χαρτοκουβαλητές» να ζητιανεύουν την εύνοια των φοιτητικών συλλόγων. Αργότερα, αρκετοί έπιασαν και έδρα.
Θέλω να πω ότι στον δικό μου χώρο όλα φάνηκαν να υποβαθμίζονται προς όφελος των «νέων ανθρώπων». Πώς να διδάξεις αύριο, αν σου λείπουν τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς σου...
Στις άλλες σχολές, μάθαινα παρόμοια.
*Δημοτικά.* Με την καθιέρωση (κυριολεκτικά:devil:) του μονοτονικού φάνηκε ότι, με την αφαίρεση μιας μεγάλης τροχοπέδης, τα καημένα τα παιδάκια απερίσπαστα κι ακράτητα θα ξεχύνονταν για την κατάκτηση κι εμπλουτισμό την μητρικής τους γλώσσας. Γράφηκαν και διανεμήθηκαν νέα βιβλία (σχετικώς) απαλλαγμένα από τους προαναφερθέντες αναχρονισμούς. Η αποστήθιση πετάχτηκε στον καιάδα, αντικατασταθείσα από την κριτική (επί τη βάσει τίνος;) ματιά και η βία έμεινε μια μακρυνή ανάμνηση. Οι, δικαίως, μισητοί επιθεωρητές ντύθηκαν μειλίχιοι σύμβουλοι. Ο δρόμος ήταν σπαρμένος με ροδοπέταλα.
Τί δεν πήγε, λοιπόν, καλά; (Εκτός κι αν όλα πήγαν μια χαρά κι εγώ ένας παραληρηματικός γκρινιάρης.)
Η άποψή μου είναι ότι την πάθαμε αποδευσμεύοντας την δυνατότητα της «ήσσονος προσπαθείας» που, σε συνδυασμό με την λίγο μεταγενέστερη έκρηξη των μέσων απόσπασης της προσοχής και χασίματος χρόνου, μας έβαλε στον φαύλο κύκλο των ολοένα και λιγότερων απαιτήσεων. Για τα ορθογραφικά ή άλλα λάθη, η συζήτηση μεταφέρθηκε στο χρώμα του στιλό (ποτέ κόκκινο, πληγώνει την ευαίσθητη παιδική ψυχή), στην ακραία περίπτωση που θα διορθώνονταν. Η επανάληψη τάξης θεωρήθηκε έγκλημα καθοσίωσης και για να αποφασιστεί έπρεπε να ομοφωνήσουν δάσκαλος-σύμβουλος-γονιός. Το σχολείο μετατράπηκε σε χώρο βαριεστημάρας.
Νέα πεδία εισέβαλαν (θυμάμαι ότι το 1986, οπότε και παραιτήθηκα, έπρεπε στην Ε΄ τάξη να διδάξουμε «αλλαγή της βάσης αρίθμησης», πα’ να πει δυαδικό κ.λπ. συστήματα), όλα έγιναν πιο ευχάριστα, αλλά τα παιδιά έδειχναν να μην ανταποκρίνονται.
Υποστηρίζω ότι η αποβολή της αποστήθισης στέρησε από τα παιδιά την οργανωτική προσπάθεια, την πειθαρχία νου και τα απαραίτητα, για το χτίσιμο λογικών προεπιστημονικών προτάσεων, δομικά υλικά, τα άφησε στα ρηχά νερά του μητρικού και τηλεοπτικού ιδιώματος και, σε συνδυασμό με το ηλικιακό «κατέβασμα» της ύλης των πρακτικών μαθημάτων, ακύρωσε την φυσιολογική εξέλιξη των συνάψεων των (_ας μην το ξεχνάμε_) μη ανανεώσιμων νευρώνων, καίγοντας με απαιτήσεις ανώτερου βαθμού κατώτερης τάξης κυκλώματα. Αλήθεια, υπάρχουν πολλοί που έμαθαν αγγλικά δίχως κόπο και αποστήθιση;
Αν κάτι έπρεπε να αλλάξει, ήταν η γενικευμένη βία, που άλλαξε. Το «παν μέτρον άριστον» κέρδισε ένα χί.
Επέστεψα στα σχολεία μετά από δεκαοκτώ χρόνια, αφού πρώτα με ξεζούμισαν στην αρχαιολογική υπηρεσία, άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία (κούκλα, πιάσε άλλα δυο τσίβας).
Αυτό που είδα, με τρόμαξε. Τό πατιρντί. Πρωτάκια καμμένα από αυπνία, υπερκινητικά και βίαια. Διατρεφόμενα με ετοιματζίδικα κρουασάν και τίγκα στο ζαμπόν και το μίλνερ τοστ. Ειδικότερα από το 2007, με την έλευση των νέων βιβλίων και σε τμήματα ανισόρροπα γλωσσικώς, η κατάσταση ξέφυγε από κάθε έλεγχο, με τον ταξικό προσανατολισμό της παιδείας να γίνεται πλέον εξόφθαλμος. Σήμερα, δεν υπάρχουν μήτε βιβλία, μήτε πετρέλαιο.
Αν σ΄όλα τούτα προστεθούν η παραίτηση, το χαμηλό επίπεδο (αυτο-) εκτίμησης και κατάρτισης, η έλλειψη αξιολόγησης (*από ποιους άραγε;*) των δασκάλων και η γενικότερη απαξίωση της μισθωτής εργασίας ως μελλοντικής επαγγελματικής διεξόδου, μπορούμε να αποφανθούμε με ασφάλεια ότι η δημόσια εκπαίδευση ολοκληρώνει την κατάρρευσή της.
Σε ελάχιστα χρόνια, μόνον τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία θα υποστηρίζουν την λειτουργία του Συστήματος (ξέρω, πάντα ήταν έτσι, όμως όχι ακριβώς), στα οποία ιδιωτικά, πέραν των αυτονόητων εποχιακών μπιχλιμπιδιών, η αυστηρότητα και επιμονή στην μάθηση (καί με αποστήθιση) παραμένει.
Το Νεοφιλελεύθερο Σχέδιο (από ποιό σημείο και μετά, αγνοώ) θριάμβευσε.
Είμαστε σε θέση να δούμε τουλάχιστον πώς;


----------



## panadeli (Sep 23, 2012)

drazen said:


> Όμως, μέσα σ’ αυτόν τον ορυμαγδό φασιστικής πίεσης, δεν μπορώ να παραβλέψω ότι το μέσο επίπεδο ενός απόφοιτου του Δημοτικού ήταν κατά πολύ ανώτερο ενός σημερινού του Γυμνασίου.



Από πού το συμπεραίνεις αυτό;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

drazen said:


> Υποστηρίζω ότι η αποβολή της αποστήθισης στέρησε από τα παιδιά την οργανωτική προσπάθεια, την πειθαρχία νου και τα απαραίτητα, για το χτίσιμο λογικών προεπιστημονικών προτάσεων, δομικά υλικά, τα άφησε στα ρηχά νερά του μητρικού και τηλεοπτικού ιδιώματος και, σε συνδυασμό με το ηλικιακό «κατέβασμα» της ύλης των πρακτικών μαθημάτων, ακύρωσε την φυσιολογική εξέλιξη των συνάψεων των (_ας μην το ξεχνάμε_) μη ανανεώσιμων νευρώνων, καίγοντας με απαιτήσεις ανώτερου βαθμού κατώτερης τάξης κυκλώματα. Αλήθεια, υπάρχουν πολλοί που έμαθαν αγγλικά δίχως κόπο και αποστήθιση;


Δεν θα το έλεγα ακριβώς αποστήθιση. Η αποστήθιση ποτέ δεν ήταν κάτι καλό, ιδίως όταν η εκπαίδευση έμενε εκεί. Το λάθος που έγινε ήταν η διάλυση της έννοιας του κανόνα, η απόπειρα να οδηγηθεί το παιδί στην κατανόηση αποκλειστικά μέσω των παραδειγμάτων. Αυτό ήταν μεγάλο λάθος, γιατί στερεί από το παιδί την έννοια της δομής, του βασικού σκελετού χωρίς τον οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να χτίσει μέσα του τη γνώση.

Έχει αλλάξει όμως αυτό. Το εκκρεμές πήγε από τη μια άκρη στην άλλη, αλλά τώρα μοιάζει να έχει κατασταλάξει στη μέση. Και κανόνες και παραδείγματα. Και κάποιες στοιχειώδεις δομές και αυτενέργεια. Ένας σκελετός πάνω στον οποίο μετά μπορείς και πρέπει να χτίσεις, να σοβαντίσεις και να βάψεις μόνος σου. Το αισιόδοξο του πράγματος είναι πως αυτό άλλαξε με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη δασκάλων, γονιών και ιθυνόντων. Τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που έχω βλέποντας τα πράγματα στο δημοτικό του γιου μου.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

> Το λάθος που έγινε ήταν η διάλυση της έννοιας του κανόνα, η απόπειρα να οδηγηθεί το παιδί στην κατανόηση αποκλειστικά μέσω των παραδειγμάτων. Αυτό ήταν μεγάλο λάθος, γιατί στερεί από το παιδί την έννοια της δομής, του βασικού σκελετού χωρίς τον οποίο δεν ξέρω πώς μπορεί να χτίσει μέσα του τη γνώση.


Θυμάμαι ότι, όταν στη δεκαετία του '80 προσπαθούσα να δείξω στους μαθητές μου της Β' και Γ' Γυμνασίου πώς να λύσουν μια απλούστατη άσκηση φυσικοχημείας, διαπίστωσα ότι οι γνώσεις τους από το δημοτικό σχολείο δεν περιείχαν πια την "απλή μέθοδο των τριών". Για μας τους παλιότερους ήταν ένα ωραίο και χρήσιμο εργαλείο, που το μαθαίναμε με αποστήθιση, προφανώς, αφού δεν μπορούσαμε να καταλάβουμε τι σήμαινε. Δεν είχαν, λοιπόν, αυτό το εργαλείο, που δεν είχε αντικατασταθεί με κάτι ισοδύναμο. Λύση ασκήσεων, τζίφος.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 23, 2012)

Αχ τι μου θύμισες βρε Drazen, ανεξίτηλα έχουν χαραχτεί στη μνήμη μου εκείνοι οι άτιμοι οι ελάσσονες προφήτες και τα δασυνόμενα του έψιλον...

Για την αποστήθιση, με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχει εκλείψει, τώρα που το παιδί μου πάει σε φροντιστήριο θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης και η απαίτηση είναι να μάθει την Ιστορία κυριολεκτικά «απ' έξω». Ρώτησα και τον υπεύθυνο καθηγητή -μήπως το παιδί δεν κατάλαβε καλά- και μου το επιβεβαίωσε, λέγοντας μάλιστα ότι τώρα, είναι πιο εύκολα από το προηγούμενο σύστημα (δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε, ούτε ρώτησα).


----------



## panadeli (Sep 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Θυμάμαι ότι, όταν στη δεκαετία του '80 προσπαθούσα να δείξω στους μαθητές μου της Β' και Γ' Γυμνασίου πώς να λύσουν μια απλούστατη άσκηση φυσικοχημείας, διαπίστωσα ότι οι γνώσεις τους από το δημοτικό σχολείο δεν περιείχαν πια την "απλή μέθοδο των τριών". Για μας τους παλιότερους ήταν ένα ωραίο και χρήσιμο εργαλείο, που το μαθαίναμε με αποστήθιση, προφανώς, αφού δεν μπορούσαμε να καταλάβουμε τι σήμαινε. Δεν είχαν, λοιπόν, αυτό το εργαλείο, που δεν είχε αντικατασταθεί με κάτι ισοδύναμο. Λύση ασκήσεων, τζίφος.



Είναι σωστό αυτό που γράφεις σχετικά με την κατάργηση της μεθόδου των τριών, αλλά όχι ότι δεν είχε αντικατασταθεί με κάτι ισοδύναμο. Αντικαταστάθηκε με τα ισοδύναμα κλάσματα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι οι φυσικοχημικοί άργησαν πολύ να το μάθουν αυτό, και σε μεγάλο βαθμό ίσως εξακολουθούν να μην το γνωρίζουν, διότι δεν υπάρχει συντονισμός και αλληλεπίδραση μεταξύ των καθηγητών που διδάσκουν τα διάφορα μαθήματα. Ο καθένας ζει στον μικρόκοσμό του. Το ίδιο δυστυχώς ισχύει και για τις συγγραφικές ομάδες που γράφουν τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Για την αποστήθιση, με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχει εκλείψει, τώρα που το παιδί μου πάει σε φροντιστήριο θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης και η απαίτηση είναι να μάθει την Ιστορία κυριολεκτικά «απ' έξω». Ρώτησα και τον υπεύθυνο καθηγητή -μήπως το παιδί δεν κατάλαβε καλά- και μου το επιβεβαίωσε, λέγοντας μάλιστα ότι τώρα, είναι πιο εύκολα από το προηγούμενο σύστημα (δεν ξέρω τι εννοούσε, ούτε ρώτησα).


Αυτό είναι διαφορετικής τάξης πρόβλημα. Σχετίζεται με τη βαθμοθηρία του εξεταστικού συστήματος και όχι ακριβώς με το σχολικό πρόγραμμα. Πάντως, ακόμη και στη μακρινή εποχή μου, μπορούσες να πάρεις πολύ καλό βαθμό στην ιστορία χωρίς να τη μάθεις απ' έξω (ή μαθαίνοντάς την απ' έξω εκ των πραγμάτων, από το πολύ διάβασμα, όχι από επιλογή), σε αντίθεση με ό,τι έκανε η πλειονότητα. Αλλά η ευκολία των φροντιστηριάδων την επιβάλλει την αποστήθιση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

Ναι, νομίζω ότι αυτή η εξοντωτική αποστήθιση είναι κάτι που καλλιεργούν οι φροντιστές, για να έχουν πιο εγγυημένα αποτελέσματα στα θεωρητικά μαθήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Θυμάμαι ότι, όταν στη δεκαετία του '80 προσπαθούσα να δείξω στους μαθητές μου της Β' και Γ' Γυμνασίου πώς να λύσουν μια απλούστατη άσκηση φυσικοχημείας, διαπίστωσα ότι οι γνώσεις τους από το δημοτικό σχολείο δεν περιείχαν πια την "απλή μέθοδο των τριών". Για μας τους παλιότερους ήταν ένα ωραίο και χρήσιμο εργαλείο, που το μαθαίναμε με αποστήθιση, προφανώς, αφού δεν μπορούσαμε να καταλάβουμε τι σήμαινε. Δεν είχαν, λοιπόν, αυτό το εργαλείο, που δεν είχε αντικατασταθεί με κάτι ισοδύναμο. Λύση ασκήσεων, τζίφος.



Η μέθοδος των τριών πρέπει να είναι ελληνική εφεύρεση. Όταν με είδαν Βρετανοί συμφοιτητές να την χρησιμοποιώ, αναρωτήθηκαν τι στο διάολο κάνω.

Πάντως φέτος που δίδαξα στον 11χρονο ξάδερφό μου την μέθοδο, μια χαρά την κατάλαβε.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η μέθοδος των τριών πρέπει να είναι ελληνική εφεύρεση.


Rule of Three.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πάντως φέτος που δίδαξα στον 11χρονο ξάδερφό μου την μέθοδο, μια χαρά την κατάλαβε.



Κι εγώ παλαιότερα είχε τύχει να την διδάξω σε παιδιά γυμνασίου, χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα. Ύστερα έμαθα ότι στα μαθηματικά μαθαίνουν να λύνουν αντίστοιχα προβλήματα με ισοδύναμα κλάσματα, οπότε πλέον χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ τη μέθοδο των ισοδύναμων κλασμάτων σε αντίστοιχα προβλήματα φυσικοχημείας (βασικά χημείας), και πάλι χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα.

Το "χωρίς ιδιαίτερα προβλήματα" βέβαια είναι πάντοτε σχετικό, γιατί πάντα τυχαίνει να συναντώ μαθητές δευτέρας ή τρίτης γυμνασίου (για να μην πω τρίτης λυκείου -κι εκεί το έχω συναντήσει) που όχι μόνο δεν ξέρουν να χρησιμοποιούν ισοδύναμα κλάσματα, αλλά δεν ξέρουν καν να κάνουν διαίρεση.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2012)

panadeli said:


> ...αλλά δεν ξέρουν καν να κάνουν διαίρεση.


Ε, μάλλον τυχερός είσαι που δεν έχεις συναντήσει μαθητή της Γ' Γυμνασίου που δεν ξέρει να κάνει πρόσθεση δεκαδικών, δηλαδή δεν ξέρει ότι όταν βάζεις δυο δεκαδικούς να τους προσθέσεις, η μία υποδιαστολή πρέπει να πέφτει κάτω από την άλλη.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Μα πώς μπορείς να ζήσεις χωρίς να ξέρεις τη μέθοδο των τριών ή τα ισοδύναμα κλάσματα, ιδίως σ' έναν κόσμο που αν δεν ξέρεις αυτά τα ισοδύναμα, δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις ούτε τα άλλα ισοδύναμα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Rule of Three.



Α, ευχαριστώ. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν δεν ψάχνει κάποιος πριν εκστομίσει ένα "πρέπει".:)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 23, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ε, μάλλον τυχερός είσαι που δεν έχεις συναντήσει μαθητή της Γ' Γυμνασίου που δεν ξέρει να κάνει πρόσθεση δεκαδικών, δηλαδή δεν ξέρει ότι όταν βάζεις δυο δεκαδικούς να τους προσθέσεις, η μία υποδιαστολή πρέπει να πέφτει κάτω από την άλλη.



Πώς δεν έχω συναντήσει; Ο κακός χαμός γίνεται με τους δεκαδικούς.
Και μαθήτρια τρίτης γυμνασίου που δεν ήξερε την προπαίδεια μου έχει τύχει, και μαθητής της πρώτης που δεν ήξερε να κάνει πράξεις με το μηδέν, και ό,τι θες.


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Rule of Three.



Από τα λινκ μαθαίνω για τον Μιχαήλ τον Ρόδιο, που μεταξύ άλλων χρησιμοποιούσε τη μέθοδο των τριών. Δεν γνώριζα ούτε το πρόσωπο ούτε την πηγή ούτε το δημοσίευμα, ενδιαφέροντα μοιάζουν όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 23, 2012)

Και συμπτωματικά, για τη Ρόδο της εποχής, πολύ ενδιαφέρον σημερινό άρθρο στο πρόταγκον: Ο Σουλεϊμάν και η Ρόδος, του Κάρολου Μπρούσαλη.


----------



## Themis (Sep 23, 2012)

Γλωσσική τριχοτομία στο άρθρο στο οποίο παραπέμπει ο Δόκτορας. "...επισκέφτηκε τον πάπα Κλήμη Ε’...": νομίζω ότι δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια αιτιατική αντί για Κλήμεντα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> νομίζω ότι δεν έχω ξαναδεί τέτοια αιτιατική αντί για Κλήμεντα.


Το θεωρώ τόσο φυσιολογικό (το «του Κλήμη»), δίπλα στα «του Ηρακλή», «του Θεμιστοκλή», «της Σαπφώς», τη στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν είναι διαδεδομένη η ονομαστική «ο Κλήμεντας» (κατά τα άλλα γνωστά, «ο Πλάτωνας» κτλ.), που μπορεί και να το διόρθωνα (το «του Κλήμεντα») έξω από τίτλους έργων (_Κλήμεντος Προς Κορινθίους Α_) κ.τ.ό. Θέλει σκέψη.


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Από πού το συμπεραίνεις αυτό;


(Συγνώμη για την αργοπορία, που οφείλεται σε διαφορά ώρας.)
Απλό. Συγκρίνοντας την ικανότητα λύσης προβλημάτων, θεωρητικών (σε επίπεδο χαρτιού στο σχολείο) όσο και πρακτικών (απλές κατασκευές σε επίπεδο ζωής, όπως το να κολλήσεις ένα φούιτ μόνος) των τότε συμμαθητών μου και των τωρινών μαθητών μου. Ο σημερινός μέσος όρος, ακόμη και η κορυφή της καμπύλης ευφυΐας του Γκάους, δεν μπορούν ούτε κατά διάνοια να αγγίξουν τα απλούστερα προβλήματα πρακτικής αριθμητικής, η οποία, κατά σύμπτωση ( ; ), αποτελεί τον κορμό της λογικής των προβλημάτων/ερωτήσεων που περιέχουν τα διάφορα διεθνή τεστ (ναι, ναι, εκείνα τα διεθνή, όπου πατώνουμε. (Αλήθεια, ξεφυλλίσατε ποτέ κανένα; )


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Τουλάχιστον αυτή είναι η εντύπωση που έχω βλέποντας τα πράγματα στο δημοτικό του γιου μου.


Το έργο του οποίου (σχολείου, όχι γιου) κρίνεις αρκετά (τουλάχιστον) επιτυχημένο, αν κατάλαβα καλά.


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Για την αποστήθιση, με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έχει εκλείψει, τώρα που το παιδί μου πάει σε φροντιστήριο θεωρητικής κατεύθυνσης και η απαίτηση είναι να μάθει την Ιστορία κυριολεκτικά «απ' έξω».


Δεν εννοούσα την αποστήθιση μιας χρήσης κι έξω. Εννοούσα την αποστήθιση-εργαλείο για την ανάπτυξη των (ήδη καταπληκτικών στα παιδιά) μνημονικών ικανοτήτων, αλλά και αυτοελεγκτικών και επιβραβευτικών δεξιοτήτων. (Μόνο η δια της βίας μέθοδος έπρεπε να αλλάξει, όπως, άλλωστε, και όλη η εκ των άνωθεν βία. Βέβαια, σήμερα τα πράγματα έχουν αντιστραφεί.)
Πώς να μαθευτεί η ιστορική, φερ' ειπείν, ορολογία περί συνθηκών, πολέμων, αλώσεων, πορθήσεων, εκπορθήσεων κ.τ.λ.. Υπάρχει κανείς που να πιστεύει ότι ένα λεξιλογικό οπλοστάσιο ακριβολογίας έχει ακτίνα δράσης μόνο τον περίβολο του Σχολείου;
" *Ἀρχὴ ἐπιστήμης, ὀνομάτων ἐπίσκεψις* "


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Πάντως, ακόμη και στη μακρινή εποχή μου, μπορούσες να πάρεις πολύ καλό βαθμό στην ιστορία χωρίς να τη μάθεις απ' έξω (ή μαθαίνοντάς την απ' έξω εκ των πραγμάτων, από το πολύ διάβασμα, όχι από επιλογή), σε αντίθεση με ό,τι έκανε η πλειονότητα. Αλλά η ευκολία των φροντιστηριάδων την επιβάλλει την αποστήθιση.


Όχι και τόσο μακρυνή. Για σαράντα κάτι σε κόβω (δεν χρειάζομαι απάντηση). ;)
Όταν αναφέρω τον όρο "αποστήθιση", εννοώ εκείνο το ανατροφοδοτούμενο σύστημα επιβολής, αυτοπειθάρχησης, τυφλής αποστήθισης αρχικά (στις μικρές ηλικίες) και κριτικής σύνθεσης (: βάζω μαζί. Τί να βάλεις, αν δεν έχεις τίποτε; ).
Το σύστημα εκείνο κατέληγε σε εξετάσεις εφ' όλης της ύλης, πα' να πει: όλη η Ιστορία (όχι ένα, δύο ή τρία βιβλία), όλη η αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία και τρεις λατίνοι συγγραφείς. Πολύ υλικό για να το απομνημονεύσεις. Έχτιζες πάνω στα δεδομένα από χρόνια τουβλάκια.
Αντίστοιχης δυσκολίας ήταν και τα θέματα στην "πρακτική" κατεύθυνση. (Είδατε ποτέ φοιτητή ιατρικής να μελατάει, π.χ. ανατομία, και να μην αποστηθίζει χιλιάδες σελίδων, ανοίγοντας ταυτόχρονα το κομικίστικο αυλάκι γύρω από τραπέζι; )


----------



## pidyo (Sep 23, 2012)

drazen said:


> Το έργο του οποίου (σχολείου, όχι γιου) κρίνεις αρκετά (τουλάχιστον) επιτυχημένο, αν κατάλαβα καλά.



Ναι, σε γενικές γραμμές.



drazen said:


> Για σαράντα κάτι σε κόβω


Καλά κόβεις.


----------



## drazen (Sep 23, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Πώς δεν έχω συναντήσει; Ο κακός χαμός γίνεται με τους δεκαδικούς.
> Και μαθήτρια τρίτης γυμνασίου που δεν ήξερε την προπαίδεια μου έχει τύχει, και μαθητής της πρώτης που δεν ήξερε να κάνει πράξεις με το μηδέν, και ό,τι θες.


Ένα κουίζ: τί είναι οικονομικότερο (από άποψη μαθητοωρών). Να μαθευτεί η προπαίδεια με αποστήθιση (κάτι που σιωπηρά ποτέ δεν έπαψε να γίνεται στα σχολεία, όχι όμως "οικουμενικά") ή με "κατανόηση" της διατήρησης της (κάθε φορά διαφορετικά αυξανόμενης ή μεριζόμενης) ποσότητας; Μιας ικανότητας που απαιτεί ένα λογισμικό, το οποίο αναβαθμίζεται κι ενεργοποιείται περί το 10-11ο έτος τους.
(Κάτι ανέφερα για τα νευρωνικά κυκλώματα στο δεύτερο κεράκι.)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 23, 2012)

drazen said:


> ...και τρεις λατίνοι συγγραφείς. Πολύ υλικό για να το απομνημονεύσεις. Έχτιζες πάνω στα δεδομένα από χρόνια τουβλάκια...



Όχι τρεις λατίνοι συγγραφείς. Τρία έργα: De bello gallico και De bello civili του Καίσαρος και το Vitae του Νέπωτος. Και _τουβλάκια _δεν τα λες. Κάτι προς τσιμεντόλιθο, μάλιστα.

been there, done that... ;);)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 23, 2012)

drazen said:


> Απλό. Συγκρίνοντας την ικανότητα λύσης προβλημάτων, θεωρητικών (σε επίπεδο χαρτιού στο σχολείο) όσο και πρακτικών (απλές κατασκευές σε επίπεδο ζωής, όπως το να κολλήσεις ένα φούιτ μόνος) των τότε συμμαθητών μου και των τωρινών μαθητών μου.



Καταλαβαίνεις ελπίζω ότι αυτή η σύγκριση είναι εντελώς αναξιόπιστη. Για να αρκεστώ στο πιο προφανές, με πόση ακρίβεια πιστεύεις ότι μπορείς να αξιολογήσεις την ικανότητα λύσης προβλημάτων των προ τριαντακονταετίας συμμαθητών σου; 
Αλλά ακόμα και αξιόπιστη να ήταν, και πάλι δεν θα δικαιολογούσε την εξαγωγή κάποιου γενικού συμπεράσματος.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2012)

Δεν υπάρχουν αξιόπιστα στοιχεία για να κάνουμε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις. Ούτε η προσωπική εμπειρία μπορεί να μετρήσει αφού είμαστε παρατηρητές από εντελώς διαφορετική θέση τώρα και τότε. Αυτό που συνηθίζω να λέω είναι ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά χρησιμοποιούν το μυαλό τους με διαφορετικό τρόπο, για διαφορετικά πράγματα. Οι προκλήσεις είναι διαφορετικές, τα ενδιαφέροντα δεν μοιάζουν καθόλου, οι ευκολίες και οι δυσκολίες δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με τα όσα ζήσαμε εμείς. Καλύτερα να κοιτάμε το πόσο καλά ανταποκρίνονται οι νέοι στις προκλήσεις τού σήμερα. Ας πούμε, η υπερβολική ενασχόληση με το ίντερνετ, αυτό το φοβερό δίκοπο μαχαίρι με τα όποια πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματά του, είναι κάτι που δεν υπήρχε καθόλου τότε. Πώς θα μας ωφελήσουν οι συγκρίσεις με το τι ίσχυε πριν από 30 ή 40 χρόνια; Είναι ένα ολοκαίνουργιο πρόβλημα που απαιτεί ολοκαίνουργια αντιμετώπιση.


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2012)

Οι Γάλλοι που έχουν πάθος με τις ντικτέ και που κρατάνε τα στοιχεία εδώ και δεκαετίες, παρατηρούν μια συνεχή, ομαλή πτώση των ορθογραφικών δεξιοτήτων ή έστω επιδόσεων των μαθητών τις τελευταίες 3-4 δεκαετίες, ανεξαρτήτως κυβερνήσεων. Πολλά πανεπιστήμια ιδρύουν ενισχυτικά τμήματα γλώσσας στο πρώτο έτος που απευθύνονται φυσικά σε ημεδαπούς. Πρέπει να το έχω γράψει στο μπλογκ μου, ένας διδάσκοντας σε ΑΕΙ ανέφερε κάποια γουστόζικα λάθη φοιτητών του, όταν κάποιος έγραψε ότι homicide σημαίνει φόνος εντός της οικίας ή άλλος sporadique μανιακός με τα σπορ. Αν το επίπεδο έχει πέσει ή όχι δεν το ξέρω, αλλά τα μαθηματικά που κάνει τώρα η κόρη μου στο λύκειο εμείς τα κάναμε στο πολυτεχνείο. Βέβαια, δεν κάνει γεωμετρία.


----------



## nickel (Sep 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το θεωρώ τόσο φυσιολογικό (το «του Κλήμη»), δίπλα στα «του Ηρακλή», «του Θεμιστοκλή», «της Σαπφώς», τη στιγμή μάλιστα που δεν είναι διαδεδομένη η ονομαστική «ο Κλήμεντας» (κατά τα άλλα γνωστά, «ο Πλάτωνας» κτλ.), που μπορεί και να το διόρθωνα (το «του Κλήμεντα») έξω από τίτλους έργων (_Κλήμεντος Προς Κορινθίους Α_) κ.τ.ό. Θέλει σκέψη.


Έπεσα μόλις σε παρόμοια περίπτωση: ο _Φαέθων_ στην αρχαία γραμματεία έχει μία μόνο γενική: _του Φαέθοντος_. Από εκεί βλέπω ότι έχει διαδοθεί αρκετά η ονομαστική _ο Φαέθοντας_. Ωστόσο, μια χαρά διαπρέπει και η γενική _του Φαέθωνα_, η οποία δεν υπήρχε καθόλου στα αρχαία (ένα _Φαέθωνος_ βρίσκεις όλο κι όλο σε κάποια σχόλια).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

sarant said:


> Οι Γάλλοι που έχουν πάθος με τις ντικτέ και που κρατάνε τα στοιχεία εδώ και δεκαετίες, παρατηρούν μια συνεχή, ομαλή πτώση των ορθογραφικών δεξιοτήτων ή έστω επιδόσεων των μαθητών τις τελευταίες 3-4 δεκαετίες, ανεξαρτήτως κυβερνήσεων. Πολλά πανεπιστήμια ιδρύουν ενισχυτικά τμήματα γλώσσας στο πρώτο έτος που απευθύνονται φυσικά σε ημεδαπούς. Πρέπει να το έχω γράψει στο μπλογκ μου, ένας διδάσκοντας σε ΑΕΙ ανέφερε κάποια γουστόζικα λάθη φοιτητών του, όταν κάποιος έγραψε ότι homicide σημαίνει φόνος εντός της οικίας ή άλλος sporadique μανιακός με τα σπορ. Αν το επίπεδο έχει πέσει ή όχι δεν το ξέρω, αλλά τα μαθηματικά που κάνει τώρα η κόρη μου στο λύκειο εμείς τα κάναμε στο πολυτεχνείο. Βέβαια, δεν κάνει γεωμετρία.



Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτή η σύγκριση Νίκο; Σου είναι εύκολο να μας παραθέσεις μεθοδολογία; Τι ακριβώς συγκρίνουν και με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

Drazen said:


> Απλό. Συγκρίνοντας την ικανότητα λύσης προβλημάτων, θεωρητικών (σε επίπεδο χαρτιού στο σχολείο) όσο και πρακτικών (απλές κατασκευές σε επίπεδο ζωής, όπως το να κολλήσεις ένα φούιτ μόνος) των τότε συμμαθητών μου και των τωρινών μαθητών μου.



Για σύγκρινε την ικανότητα των τότε συμμαθητών σου και των τωρινών μαθητών σου στο πώς κάνουμε φορμάτ. Τι είπες; Δεν είχατε τότε υπολογιστές; Ε, οι ανάγκες αλλάζουν. Αυτό που σου φαίνεται σαν έλλειψη ικανοτήτων στο σημερινό παιδί, είναι απλά στροφή σε άλλη δραστηριότητα -η οποία μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκη, ας θυμηθούμε.

Και εν πάση περιπτώσει, νομίζεις ότι συγκρίνεις την τότε ικανότητα των συμμαθητών σου, ενώ στην πράξη συγκρίνεις την τωρινή τους ικανότητα, πράγμα άνισο.


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πώς ακριβώς γίνεται αυτή η σύγκριση Νίκο; Σου είναι εύκολο να μας παραθέσεις μεθοδολογία; Τι ακριβώς συγκρίνουν και με ποιον ακριβώς τρόπο;



Απλώς κρατάνε τους βαθμούς, τόσα λάθη σε τόσες αράδες κειμένου. Αν βρω το άρθρο θα βάλω λινκ,


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Για σύγκρινε την ικανότητα των τότε συμμαθητών σου και των τωρινών μαθητών σου στο πώς κάνουμε φορμάτ. Τι είπες; Δεν είχατε τότε υπολογιστές; Ε, οι ανάγκες αλλάζουν. Αυτό που σου φαίνεται σαν έλλειψη ικανοτήτων στο σημερινό παιδί, είναι απλά στροφή σε άλλη δραστηριότητα -η οποία μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκη, ας θυμηθούμε.


Ναι, αλλά επειδή η υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση έχει πρώτα απ' όλα έναν συγκεκριμένο στόχο, να μάθει στα παιδιά να γράφουν, να διαβάζουν και να κάνουν τουλάχιστον απλούς αριθμητικούς υπολογισμούς σωστά, δεν μου λέει πολλά πράγματα ότι ένας 15χρονος ξέρει να κάνει φορμάτ στον σκληρό του δίσκο χωρίς να ξέρει τα βασικά. Φυσικά και έχουμε τώρα νέους ανθρώπους που έχουν κάποιο technical skill υψηλού επιπέδου, αλλά η απόδοση της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης αξιολογείται με άλλα κριτήρια. Ή διαφωνούμε σ' αυτό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

Όχι, δεν διαφωνούμε καθόλου. Αυτό το είπα πάνω στις πρακτικές ικανότητες, γιατί το σχόλιο του Drazen δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά είναι πιο... χαζά;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, δεν διαφωνούμε καθόλου. Αυτό το είπα πάνω στις πρακτικές ικανότητες, γιατί το σχόλιο του Drazen δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά είναι πιο... χαζά;


Νομίζω ότι ο Ντράζεν θα εξηγήσει και μόνος του τι εννοεί, αλλά εγώ δεν κατάλαβα ότι βρίσκει τα σημερινά παιδιά πιο χαζά. Αυτό που κατάλαβα εγώ είναι ότι τελειώνοντας το δημοτικό δεν έχουν τις ίδιες γλωσσικές και αριθμητικές δεξιότητες που είχαν τα συνομήλικά τους προ 30ετίας. Προφανώς ξέρουν να χειρίζονται κομπιούτερ, αλλά και τα παιδιά του 1980 ήξεραν να χειρίζονται το βίντεο καλύτερα από τους γονείς τους -- μπορεί και οι γονείς τους να μην ήξεραν καθόλου.


----------



## sarant (Sep 24, 2012)

Εδώ που τα λέμε τα σημερινά 18χρονα ξέρουν και περισσότερες ξένες γλώσσες από τη δική μου γενιά, κι αυτό είναι αναντίρρητο. Επίσης έχουν επισκεφτεί περισσότερες ξένες χώρες κατά μέσον όρο, έχουν επικοινωνήσει ή διατηρούν επαφή με περισσότερους νέους από άλλους πολιτισμούς. Νομίζω ότι αυτά αποτελούν πολύτιμα στοιχεία μόρφωσης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον Νίκο. Πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι τα πράγματα πάνε προς το καλύτερο ή τουλάχιστον προς το πιο πολύ. Και το Ίντερνετ είναι ένα απίστευτο παράθυρο στον κόσμο, που οι προηγούμενοι δεν είχαν την ευκαιρία να διαθέτουν.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η μέθοδος των τριών πρέπει να είναι ελληνική εφεύρεση. Όταν με είδαν Βρετανοί συμφοιτητές να την χρησιμοποιώ, αναρωτήθηκαν τι στο διάολο κάνω.



Καθυστερημένη απαντηση (και μπορεί να έχει απαντηθεί στο μεταξύ), όταν δίδασκα ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνίες στους Άγγλους το πρώτο μάθημα ήταν η μέθοδος των τριών. Εντούτοις πέρσι βρήκα Άγγλο που την είχε διδαχτεί στο σχολείο. Αλλά ήταν πολύ μεγάλος στην ηλικία και μάλλον την είχε μάθει πριν την κατάργησή της, η οποία έγινε πιο νωρίς από την κατάργηση στην Ελλάδα. 
Οι Αμερικανοί νομίζω ακόμα τη διδάσκονται.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Και τώρα τα άλλα σχόλια μου: 
Αποστήθιση: εκτός από την προπαίδεια που όχι μόνο την έμαθα απ'έξω αλλά έπρεπε να είχα μάθει κι άλλη (π.χ. μέχρι το 19, όχι μέχρι το 10), απ'έξω έμαθα και τα ανώμαλα ρήματα των ξένων γλωσσών που έκανα μικρή, ικανότητα που είχε χαθεί στις γλώσσες που έκανα μεγάλη, όπου αναγκάστηκα να τα μάθω πρακτικά, κάνοντας φρικτά λάθη, απ'έξω έμαθα και κάμποσο λεξιλόγιο. Και το σημαντικότερο, λύνοντας άπειρες ασκήσεις έμαθα να λύνω ασκήσεις με ταχύτητα. Οπότε ναι μεν κακή η αποστήθιση ή η λύση χαζών ασκήσεων, αλλά:
α. τα ζητάνε για να πας παραπέρα. Είτε γιατί είναι φταίχτρα η κενωνία, είτε γιατί αρέσει στους μεγάλους να βασανίζουν τους μικρούς, αυτά τα βρίσκεις μπροστά σου. Όπως τα βρήκα εγώ σε συνέντευξη για δουλειά πριν λίγο καιρό. 
β. Κάνουν τη ζωή εύκολη. 

Βεβαίως στις συγκρίσεις με το παρελθόν έχουμε έναν σημαντικό παράγοντα που χαλάει τη σύγκριση: Ότι στο παρελθόν είτε επειδή έμεναν στην ίδια τάξη, είτε επειδή όσοι δεν έπαιρναν τα γράμματα σταματούσαν το σχολείο, στο γυμνάσιο έφταναν οι κάπως καλύτεροι μαθητές. Και στην πρώτη λυκείου έφταναν επίσης καλοί μαθητές. Θυμάμαι ότι στο σχολείο δύο συμμαθήτριές μου δεν τελείωσαν το σχολείο, πήγαν με το ζόρι μέχρι την τρίτη γυμνασίου γιατί ήταν υποχρεωτικό και μετά η μία πήγε να δουλεψει σε ένα γραφείο φίλων του πατέρα της κι η άλλη πήγε να γίνει μανεκέν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 24, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και τώρα τα άλλα σχόλια μου:
> Αποστήθιση: εκτός από την προπαίδεια που όχι μόνο την έμαθα απ'έξω αλλά έπρεπε να είχα μάθει κι άλλη (π.χ. μέχρι το 19, όχι μέχρι το 10), απ'έξω έμαθα και τα ανώμαλα ρήματα των ξένων γλωσσών που έκανα μικρή, ικανότητα που είχε χαθεί στις γλώσσες που έκανα μεγάλη, όπου αναγκάστηκα να τα μάθω πρακτικά, κάνοντας φρικτά λάθη, απ'έξω έμαθα και κάμποσο λεξιλόγιο. Και το σημαντικότερο, λύνοντας άπειρες ασκήσεις έμαθα να λύνω ασκήσεις με ταχύτητα.



Εγώ η μόνη προπαίδεια που έμαθα σαν ποίημα ήταν του πέντε. Τις άλλες τις έβγαζα με προσθαφαιρέσεις. Π.χ., η προπαίδεια του εννιά είναι: επόμενη δεκάδα μείον ένα. Ενώ την προπαίδεια του οκτώ την έβγαζα με βάση ότι πέντε επί οκτώ ίσον σαράντα, που είναι στρογγυλό. Στην πραγματικότητα η προπαίδεια των αριθμών είναι 100 νούμερα αλλά χρειάζεται να θυμάσαι μόνο τα 55.


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Ο καθένας έχει τη δική του μέθοδο, λογικό είναι. 
Πάμε τώρα μερικές δεκαετίες μπροστά, πάμε για παγωτά με την ανηψιά μου, μαθήτρια της τετάρτης δημοτικού και βγαίνουν τα παγωτά 21.30 και δίνει η μικρή 50 που της είχαν δώσει από το σπίτι. 
Τη ρωτάω κι εγώ, όσο ο άνθρωπος είχε πάει να φέρει τα ρέστα: πόσα ρέστα θα μας φέρει;
Η μικρή δυσανασχετεί. Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν έχουν μάθει να λύνουν ασκήσεις ίσως, και της λέω: 50-21 πόσο κάνει; 
Η μικρή γκρίνια, άσε με βρε ΣΒΕ, τι με ρωτάς τώρα (εκφράσεις που έχει σηκώσει από τα σηριαλ). 
Διαλύθηκαν στη στιγμή φιλοδοξίες μου να του μάθω του παιδιού αστρονομία, να κάνουμε πειράματα φυσικής και χημείας μαζί κλπ κλπ. 
Τετάρτη δημοτικού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 25, 2012)

Εγώ θα ρωτούσα πρώτα πόσο κάνει 50 - 20. Η αφαίρεση είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη από την πρόσθεση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2012)

Οπότε ο προβληματισμός τίθεται, αναπόφευκτα και επιτακτικά, σε διαφορετική βάση: μήπως για την ελαχιστοποίηση μεταξύ των ομοεθνών μας των αυριανών διακεκριμένων, των διακριτών και διακρινόμενων σήμερα, πρωτίστως ευθύνεται το ότι οι δεκαετίες της άκοπης και αθεμελίωτης ευημερίας, οι οποίες προηγήθηκαν, περισσότερο και από το ξεχαρβάλωμα των δημόσιων οικονομικών μας προκάλεσαν την καταβαράθρωση του μαχητικού πνεύματος και της διάθεσης για επίμοχθη προσπάθεια των Νεοελλήνων; 
Αυτό είναι ένα σοβαρό ερώτημα από το κείμενο του Θ. Διαμαντόπουλου στα Νέα.
http://www.tanea.gr/gnomes/?aid=4754322

Υπάρχουν και κωμικοτραγικές λεπτομέρειες:
[...] «μελετούν» από απίστευτης ανεπάρκειας περιληπτικές σημειώσεις που τους διανέμουν οι φοιτητικές-κομματικές παρατάξεις). Πράγματι, στη «δημοκρατική» εποχή της - επιβληθείσης από την κοινωνική πίεση - μαζικής και, ουσιαστικά, ανεμπόδιστης πρόσβασης στην τριτοβάθμια ανώτατη παιδεία, ένας καθηγητής Πολιτικών Επιστημών διαβάζει π.χ. για «λητουργία προθυπουργών επί ίσης όρους» [...]


----------



## pros (Sep 25, 2012)

> ...προκάλεσαν την καταβαράθρωση του μαχητικού πνεύματος *και της διάθεσης για επίμοχθη προσπάθεια των Νεοελλήνων;*


Και βέβαια την προκάλεσαν! Στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία της κοινωνίας. Σε όλους τους τομείς. Παραγωγή, πολιτική, επιχειρηματικότητα, εκπαίδευση. Μην αρχίσουμε να αραδιάζουμε τις δακτυλοδεικτούμενες εξαιρέσεις. Είναι τόσο βαθιά η διάβρωση που αν κάποιος υποστηρίξει δημόσια ότι η μόνη λύση είναι η σκληρή δουλειά για να υπάρξει ελπίδα για τις επόμενες γενιές τουλάχιστον, πιθανότατα θα πρέπει να πάρει τα βουνά για να γλυτώσει


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

Πάντως εκτός εκπαίδευσης δεν έχω δει σκληρή δουλειά. 
Δηλαδή οι μόνοι που εργάζονται σκληρά κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οι μαθητές- φοιτητές- ερευνητές. Κι αυτό το λέω έχοντας δουλέψει και στη βιομηχανία και στο πανεπιστήμιο. Τα 48ωρα αϋπνίας και τις ατέλειωτες ώρες να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις σε προβλήματα δεν τις κάνεις για κανέναν εργοδότη.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2012)

Απόσπασμα από την Ανοικτή επιστολή προς Ηλία Κασιδιάρη, σχετικά με τη δήλωση της Χ.Α. ότι η ευνοϊκή για τους μουσουλμάνους μαθητές της Θράκης διάταξη, είναι ρατσιστική για τους υπόλοιπους μαθητές:

_Σε οποιοδήποτε μουσουλμανικό χωριό της ορεινής Θράκης, κύριε Κασιδιάρη, ένα παιδί μεγαλώνει μαθαίνοντας από το σπίτι του είτε τα πομάκικα (σλαβογενής γλώσσα), είτε τα τούρκικα. Στο Δημοτικό σχολείο, αν δεν τα γνωρίζει ήδη, μαθαίνει και τα τούρκικα, σύμφωνα με τη συνθήκη της Λωζάνης (που αντίστοιχα επιβάλλει τη διδασκαλία ελληνικών στους έλληνες της Κωνσταντινούπολης). Επίσης, αναγκάζεται να μάθει και αραβικά, προκειμενου να διδαχθεί το Κοράνι. Και όταν φτάνει στο Γυμνάσιο, ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμα μαθημάτων του ελληνικού σχολείου, το οποίο ορίζει ότι πρεπει να μάθει και αγγλικά και γερμανικά.
Τις μετρήσατε, κύριε Κασιδιάρη, τις γλώσσες που με το ζόρι πρέπει να γνωρίζουν αυτά τα παιδιά στην ηλικία των 13 ετών;
Είναι έξι(!) : πομάκικα, τούρκικα, αραβικά, ελληνικά, αγγλικά και γερμανικά. Έξι γλώσσες κύριε Κασιδιάρη, από ένα παιδί 13 (!) χρονών. Αντιληφθείτε λίγο τις απαιτήσεις που έχει η κοινωνία από αυτούς τους μαθητές, κύριε Κασιδιάρη: Έξι δεν είναι οι γλώσσες που ξέρουν όλα μαζί τα μέλη της Χρυσής Αυγής!_


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

Ποιά διάταξη;

Επίσης, τα αραβικά τα μαθαίνει ένας μουσουλμάνους για θρησκευτικούς λόγους, γιατί θεωρούμε ότι όλοι οι μουσουλμάνοι είναι θρησκευόμενοι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τα 48ωρα αϋπνίας και τις ατέλειωτες ώρες να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις σε προβλήματα δεν τις κάνεις για κανέναν εργοδότη.


Κι εγώ έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από ατέλειωτες ώρες δουλειάς, με ασύλληπτη πίεση κι ατέλειωτα ξενύχτια, στην ΠΑ — έναν απ' τους "χειρότερους" εργοδότες με βάση τα συνήθη κριτήρια.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 25, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εκτός εκπαιδευσης δεν έχω δει σκληρή δουλειά.
> Δηλαδή οι μόνοι που εργάζονται σκληρά κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οι μαθητές- φοιτητές- ερευνητές. Κι αυτό το λεώ έχοντας δουλεψει και στη βιομηχανία και στο πανεπιστήμιο. Τα 48ωρα αϋπνίας και τις ατέλειωτες ώρες να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις σε προβλήματα δεν τις κάνεις για κανέναν εργοδότη.



Μην το λες... Στους καλούς καιρούς, έχουμε ρίξει τρελά ξενύχτια στο γραφείο, με πολύ κέφι και πολλή κούραση, για να προλάβουμε να παραδώσουμε εμπρόθεσμα και με το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα. Και χωρίς μπόνους ή άλλη επιπλέον απολαβή (πέραν φυσικά της υπερωριακής αμοιβής), απλώς από φιλότιμο και συναδερφικότητα, γιατί αν δεν έκανε ο καθένας το καλύτερό του, θα έθαβε την προσπάθεια όλων.


----------



## SBE (Sep 25, 2012)

H περιστασιακή σκληρή δουλειά δεν είναι αυτό που έχω υποψη μου όταν ακούω ότι κάποιος "δούλεψε σκληρά για να γίνει Χ" ή ότι χρειάζεται σκληρή δουλειά για κάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2012)

Ενώ «τα 48ωρα αϋπνίας και οι ατέλειωτες ώρες να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις σε προβλήματα» είναι ΜΟΝΙΜΗ κατάσταση όταν σπουδάζεις; :huh: Πιλίζ! Μήπως έβλεπες υπερβολικά πολύ _Paper Chase_ μικρή;  Έχεις δουλέψει σε τμήμα engineering με αλλεπάλληλα προβλήματα να έρχονται κατά ριπάς (το 'χω ζήσει και στις δύο πλευρές της μπανιέρας); Έχεις δουλέψει ως υπεύθυνος διασφάλισης ποιότητας σε πολύ απαιτητικό περιβάλλον (που να παίζονται ζωές, πιχί); Και, το κυριότερο, έχεις δουλέψει όχι ως υπάλληλος κάπου αλλά ως επιχειρηματίας, να δεις τι _πραγματικά _πά' να πει «χρειάζεται σκληρή δουλειά για να παραμείνεις μέσα στην αγορά»;


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Δεν είπα ποτέ ότι ΔΕΝ εκφράζω προσωπική άποψη.


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όχι τρεις λατίνοι συγγραφείς. Τρία έργα: De bello gallico και De bello civili του Καίσαρος και το Vitae του Νέπωτος.


Έχεις απόλυτο δίκηο. Έπρεπε να είμαι πιο ακριβής. 





Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό το είπα πάνω στις πρακτικές ικανότητες, γιατί το σχόλιο του Drazen δίνει την εντύπωση ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά είναι πιο... χαζά;


Ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά είναι πιο χαζά. Είναι εξίσου έξυπνα με τα προ τριακονταετίας και, επί πλέον, με πλατύτερους ορίζοντες. (Δεν θα μιλήσω για IQ tests, γιατί αυτά αντανακλούν τις προκαταλήψεις και τα προτάγματα των συντακτών τους.) Απλώς είναι απείθαρχα καί σε προσωπικό, όσο και σε επίπεδο ομάδας. Ακόμη, έχουν ελάχιστα ανεπτυγμένη την πρακτική νοημοσύνη και την λεπτή κινητικότητα. Στην πρώτη στραβή, παραιτούνται, ιδίως τα αγόρια. (Θυμάμαι που τα περισσότερα 12ετή αγόρια δεν είχαν την υπομονή να τετραγωνίσουν σωστά ένα φύλλο χαρτί για τα οριγκάμι, *για να μην επιμείνω στην αδυναμία πολλών να δέσουν τα κορδόνια τους*.) Τα παιδιά δεν έχουν μάθει να ζορίζονται, αλλά αυτό μόνο σε ό,τι αφορά στις, ελάχιστες πλέον, απαιτήσεις του (πρωτοβάθμιου) σχολείου. Όταν η περίπτωση το απαιτεί, π.χ. μία εξέταση για το A junior, τότε μπορούν να λείψουν και μια και δυο μέρες για να (τί άλλο; ) απομνημονεύσουν τα κατεβατά λεξιλογίου που απαιτείται. Η επιδόσεις τους είναι πολύ κατώτερες στα πολύ κατώτερου επιπέδου αγγλικά του σχολείου. (Μιλάω πάντα για τα περισσότερα σχολεία της επαρχίας).
Το (δημόσιο) σχολείο είναι αντανάκλαση των πολιτικών κορυφής: αν οι δάσκαλοι είναι ανεπαρκείς, λουφαδόροι, ακατάρτιστοι και ανυπόληπτοι, αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η «κορυφή» στόχευσε, επέτρεψε και, εν πολλοίς, επέβαλε την αποδιοργάνωση ενός μοντέλου για να το βγάλει στην αγορά σε πιο χλιδάτη και ακριβότερη συσκευασία.





Hellegennes said:


> Για σύγκρινε την ικανότητα των τότε συμμαθητών σου και των τωρινών μαθητών σου στο πώς κάνουμε φορμάτ. Τι είπες; Δεν είχατε τότε υπολογιστές; Ε, οι ανάγκες αλλάζουν. Αυτό που σου φαίνεται σαν έλλειψη ικανοτήτων στο σημερινό παιδί, είναι απλά στροφή σε άλλη δραστηριότητα -η οποία μπορεί να είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκη, ας θυμηθούμε.


Δεν μου φαίνεται εντός θέματος το ερώτημα τί κάνουν τα παιδιά στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους. Τώρα κάνουν φορμάτ (που δεν είναι, δα, και καμιά εξαιρετικής δυσκολίας ικανότητα), εμείς παίζαμε μπάλα (ή κρυφτό ή τζαμί ή, απλώς, απολαμβάναμε μια ξεκουραστική βαριεστημάρα) μέχρι που είχε φως (και ταυτόχρονα απομνημονεύαμε κατεβατά).
Το θέμα είναι τί δεν κάνουν από όσα χρειάζονται (*και θα τους ζητηθούν άμεσα ή έμμεσα*) και πώς αυτό συσσωρεύει σπασμένους κρίκους και κενά στο πέρασμα των χρόνων. Όσο για το ίντερνετ, δεν νομίζω να κάνουν άλλο από το να παίζουν παιχνίδια βίας ή μόδας (αναφέρομαι πάντα στις ηλικίες του δημοτικού).
Δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν έναν χειρούργο ή έναν μηχανικό που θα μου έλεγαν «γνωρίζω λίγα πράγματα από, για παράδειγμα, ανατομία ή μηχανική φορτίων, αλλά από μικρός έκανα φορμάτ (και άλλα καμποϋλίκια)». Ποιος θα αφηνόταν στά χέρια ή τα σχέδιά τους;
*Όχι, δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά*. Απεναντίας, είναι αξιοθαύμαστα που ακόμη αντέχουν αυτόν τον ορυμαγδό έλλειψης κανόνων και διαβαθμισμένης δυσκολίας απαιτήσεων.





sarant said:


> Εδώ που τα λέμε τα σημερινά 18χρονα ξέρουν και περισσότερες ξένες γλώσσες από τη δική μου γενιά, κι αυτό είναι αναντίρρητο. Επίσης έχουν επισκεφτεί περισσότερες ξένες χώρες κατά μέσον όρο, έχουν επικοινωνήσει ή διατηρούν επαφή με περισσότερους νέους από άλλους πολιτισμούς. Νομίζω ότι αυτά αποτελούν πολύτιμα στοιχεία μόρφωσης.


Μιλάς για τα παιδιά της μέσης/ανώτερης αστικής τάξης. Λίγα ξέρουν κάτι περισσότερο από αγγλικά ή γερμανικά (διαζευκτικά). Κι αυτό, γιατί η γλωσσομάθεια έγινε προαπαιτούμενο. Εξάλλου, όλοι γνωρίζουμε ότι η κατοχή ενός Proficiency σημαίνει περισσότερο την επιτυχή εσωτερίκευση ενός μηχανισμού εξετάσεων παρά ένα επίπεδο ουσιαστικής γλωσσομάθειας.
Τα άλλα, ναι, είναι πολύτιμα στοιχεία μόρφωσης, αλλά δες που στο τέλος τα πάντα καταλήγουν σε ένα άχρωμο γενικευτικό έθνικ: φαγητό, φορεσιά, χοροί, κτήρια.





Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ θα ρωτούσα πρώτα πόσο κάνει 50 - 20. Η αφαίρεση είναι πολύ πιο δύσκολη από την πρόσθεση.


Και θα έκανες την δουλειά που έπρεπε να γίνεται στο σχολείο. Γιατί δεν γίνεται; Επειδή από τα 45 λεπτά που (πρέπει να) διαρκεί η διδακτική ώρα τα μισά και περισσότερο χάνονται στην διαδικασία «επαναφοράς». Καθώς η ώρα των μαθηματικών είναι συνήθως η τρίτη (μετά το πρώτο εικοσάλεπτο διάλειμμα), διάστημα κατά το οποίο τα βλαστάρια των νεοελλήνων καταναλώνουν απίστευτες ποσότητες ζάχαρης και με δεδομένη την έλλειψη ύπνου, μετά την έκρηξη ενεργητικότητας αρκετά περνούν σε κατάσταση μισοϋπνηλίας και νοητικής τεμπελιάς. Ένα ή δύο σε μια τάξη είναι αρκετά να παρεμποδίσουν όσα θέλουν και μπορούν να συμμετέχουν. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι ο κανόνας, είναι όμως μια κατάσταση αρκετά διαδεδομένη.





SBE said:


> Οπότε ναι μεν κακή η αποστήθιση ή η λύση χαζών ασκήσεων, αλλά:
> α. τα ζητάνε για να πας παραπέρα. (…)
> β. Κάνουν τη ζωή εύκολη.


Η αποστήθιση είναι κακή, όταν γίνεται αυτοσκοπός και επιβάλλεται δια της βίας. Τα παιδιά έχουν απεριόριστες ικανότητες απομνημόνευσης και διψούν για κανόνες. Οι κανόνες είναι οι φάκελοι, όπου θα ρίξεις τις σκόρπιες γνώσεις. Όσο λιγότεροι και πιο ανοργάνωτοι οι φάκελοι, τόσο πιο δύσκολη η συνδυαστική ανάσυρση μεμονωμένων αρχείων. Φανταστείτε έναν υπολογιστή, όπου αποθηκεύουμε δεκάδες χιλιάδες αρχεία διαφορετικού τύπου και θεματολογίας στα “Έγγραφά μου” και μόνο. Πώς το έλεγαν, τί ήταν; Τρέχα ψάξ’ το. Ε, κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει.





SBE said:


> Πάντως εκτός εκπαίδευσης δεν έχω δει σκληρή δουλειά.


Θα συμφωνήσω, εν μέρει. Αν και η εκπαίδευση είναι από τις εξαντλητικότερες δουλειές που έχω κάνει (και είναι πολλές και για αρκετό καιρό η καθεμιά τους), δεν συγκρίνεται, για παράδειγμα, με ενός εργάτη σε βαφείο υφασμάτων (άντεξα μόνο 5 μέρες).


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Ενώ «τα 48ωρα αϋπνίας και οι ατέλειωτες ώρες να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις σε προβλήματα» είναι ΜΟΝΙΜΗ κατάσταση όταν σπουδάζεις;



Εννοείται πως όχι, αλλά εγώ το 48ωρο το είχα ψωμοτύρι (από συνήθεια περισσότερο παρά γιατί χρειαζόταν). Το περισσότερο που έχω μείνει ξάγρυπνος ήταν πριν την παράδοση της μεταπτυχιακής μου εργασίας, όπου τις τελευταίες 5 μέρες κοιμήθηκα συνολικά 4 ώρες. Με απίστευτες ποσότητες καφέ, φυσικά, και με συνέπεια να κλείσει η φωνή μου και να είμαι σαν ζόμπι για περίπου μία βδομάδα ακόμα.

Την περισσότερη κατάσταση αϋπνίας, πάντως, την έζησα στο στρατό, όπου καθόμουν με τις ώρες να βγάλω λογιστικά του γραφείου σιτισμού. Κοιμώμουν καθημερινά 2-3 ώρες, για περίπου 2 μήνες, ώσπου κάποια στιγμή, σε μια σκοπιά, ένιωσα το σώμα μου να τρέμει και ζήτησα να με αλλάξουν. Με πήγαν στο νοσοκομείο, όπου μου πήραν αίμα και μετά έκλεισαν τα μάτια μου. Ξύπνησα κάπου 24 ώρες μετά. Μου είπαν ότι έπαθα υπερκόπωση.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εκτός εκπαίδευσης δεν έχω δει σκληρή δουλειά.
> Δηλαδή οι μόνοι που εργάζονται σκληρά κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι οι μαθητές- φοιτητές- ερευνητές. Κι αυτό το λέω έχοντας δουλέψει και στη βιομηχανία και στο πανεπιστήμιο. Τα 48ωρα αϋπνίας και τις ατέλειωτες ώρες να σκέφτεσαι λύσεις σε προβλήματα δεν τις κάνεις για κανέναν εργοδότη.



Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάζομαι που σε φόρουμ μεταφραστών δεν έχει απαντήσει ουδείς επί προσωπικού. Οκέι, λοιπόν, ως φοιτητής ξεπατώθηκα. Ναι, όπως περιγράφεται παραπάνω. Ως ορκωτός ελεγκτής και τραπεζικός, αν και τα πράγματα ήταν δύσκολα, ομολογουμένως ουδέποτε έπεσε τόση δουλειά (κυρίως με ενοχλούσε η άσκοπη ανάλωση του χρόνου μου). Όμως ως μεταφραστής, εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια (διψήφιο το νούμερο) έχει τύχει να περάσουν μήνες για να μη δουλέψω δύο μέρες σερί, περνάνε χρόνια (2 ή τρία) για να καθίσω πάνω από πέντε μέρες σερί, δουλεύω επί συχνής βάσης (πάνω από 10-12 μέρες το μήνα) πάνω από 12-13 ώρες τη μέρα, δουλεύω επί μονίμου βάσης πάνω από 8-9 ώρες τη μέρα, και επιτρέψτε μου να υποθέσω ότι μάλλον λύνω προβλήματα (χώρια που κρατάω και μόνος τα λογιστικά μου). Ξέρω,* μεμονωμένη περίπτωση.** Στα παλιά σας τα παπούτσια.

*Ξέρω;
**Μεμονωμένη περίπτωση;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

drazen said:


> Ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα ότι τα σημερινά παιδιά είναι πιο χαζά. Είναι εξίσου έξυπνα με τα προ τριακονταετίας και, επί πλέον, με πλατύτερους ορίζοντες. (Δεν θα μιλήσω για IQ tests, γιατί αυτά αντανακλούν τις προκαταλήψεις και τα προτάγματα των συντακτών τους.) Απλώς είναι απείθαρχα καί σε προσωπικό, όσο και σε επίπεδο ομάδας. Ακόμη, έχουν ελάχιστα ανεπτυγμένη την πρακτική νοημοσύνη και την λεπτή κινητικότητα. Στην πρώτη στραβή, παραιτούνται, ιδίως τα αγόρια. (Θυμάμαι που τα περισσότερα 12ετή αγόρια δεν είχαν την υπομονή να τετραγωνίσουν σωστά ένα φύλλο χαρτί για τα οριγκάμι, *για να μην επιμείνω στην αδυναμία πολλών να δέσουν τα κορδόνια τους*.) Τα παιδιά δεν έχουν μάθει να ζορίζονται, αλλά αυτό μόνο σε ό,τι αφορά στις, ελάχιστες πλέον, απαιτήσεις του (πρωτοβάθμιου) σχολείου. Όταν η περίπτωση το απαιτεί, π.χ. μία εξέταση για το A junior, τότε μπορούν να λείψουν και μια και δυο μέρες για να (τί άλλο; ) απομνημονεύσουν τα κατεβατά λεξιλογίου που απαιτείται. Η επιδόσεις τους είναι πολύ κατώτερες στα πολύ κατώτερου επιπέδου αγγλικά του σχολείου. (Μιλάω πάντα για τα περισσότερα σχολεία της επαρχίας).



Φρονώ πως για το παραπάνω την κύρια ευθύνη έχουν οι γονείς. Η φράση κλειδί είναι το "δεν έχουν μάθει να ζορίζονται". Μπίνγκο! Αν δεν έχουν μάθει να ζορίζονται τότε οι γονείς τους τούς τα δίνουν όλα έτοιμα.

Το φορμάτ το έφερα σαν παράδειγμα απέναντι στο φούιτ. Ως προς αυτό είναι σχετικό. Και είναι πιο πολύπλοκο από φούιτ.



drazen said:


> Και θα έκανες την δουλειά που έπρεπε να γίνεται στο σχολείο. Γιατί δεν γίνεται;



Για οικονομία χώρου, παραθέτω μόνο αυτό. Πιστεύω ότι σωστή δουλειά στα μαθηματικά δεν γινόταν ποτέ γιατί λείπει η μεθοδολογία από το σύστημα εκμάθησης, άρα φταίνε το πρόγραμμα και τα βιβλία, κατά κύριο λόγο.



drazen said:


> Η αποστήθιση είναι κακή, όταν γίνεται αυτοσκοπός και επιβάλλεται δια της βίας. Τα παιδιά έχουν απεριόριστες ικανότητες απομνημόνευσης και διψούν για κανόνες. Οι κανόνες είναι οι φάκελοι, όπου θα ρίξεις τις σκόρπιες γνώσεις. Όσο λιγότεροι και πιο ανοργάνωτοι οι φάκελοι, τόσο πιο δύσκολη η συνδυαστική ανάσυρση μεμονωμένων αρχείων. Φανταστείτε έναν υπολογιστή, όπου αποθηκεύουμε δεκάδες χιλιάδες αρχεία διαφορετικού τύπου και θεματολογίας στα “Έγγραφά μου” και μόνο. Πώς το έλεγαν, τί ήταν; Τρέχα ψάξ’ το. Ε, κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει.



«Τρέχα ψάξ’ το.» Μήπως εννοείς "τρέχα γύρευε";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 26, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Πραγματικά εντυπωσιάζομαι που σε φόρουμ μεταφραστών δεν έχει απαντήσει ουδείς επί προσωπικού.


Νομίζω ότι, ακριβώς επειδή πρόκειται για φόρουμ μεταφραστών, θεωρούμε αυτά που αναφέρεις αυτονόητα και καθόμαστε στην άκρη να ακούσουμε τι λένε τα άλλα επαγγέλματα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 26, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Νομίζω ότι, ακριβώς επειδή πρόκειται για φόρουμ μεταφραστών, θεωρούμε αυτά που αναφέρεις αυτονόητα και καθόμαστε στην άκρη να ακούσουμε τι λένε τα άλλα επαγγέλματα.


Για να μη σου πω ότι όσοι έχουν τόσο αυστηρό πρόγραμμα δεν διάβασαν καν αυτό που έγραψε η SBE.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πάντως εκτός εκπαίδευσης δεν έχω δει σκληρή δουλειά.


Πρέπει να διευρύνεις τις παρέες σου ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για να μη σου πω ότι όσοι έχουν τόσο αυστηρό πρόγραμμα δεν διάβασαν καν αυτό που έγραψε η SBE.



Όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες έχουν πολύ σκληρό πρόγραμμα δουλειάς. Η SBE μίλησε για αφεντικό, προφανώς με την έννοια της ιεραρχίας σε μια επιχείρηση.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες έχουν πολύ σκληρό πρόγραμμα δουλειάς. Η SBE μίλησε για αφεντικό, προφανώς με την έννοια της ιεραρχίας σε μια επιχείρηση.



Συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να διευρύνει τους ορίζοντές της :) Και σοβαρά τώρα, τέτοιου είδους γενικεύσεις είναι ατυχείς, εκτός κι αν διευκρινίσει κανείς ότι _ΕΓΩ όταν ήμουν φοιτητής δούλευα περισσότερο από ό,τι έχω δουλέψει για το αφεντικό μου_.


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> «Τρέχα ψάξ’ το.» Μήπως εννοείς "*τρέχα γύρευε*";


Αν θέλεις, δεν με χαλάει. Αλλά και το πρώτο μια χαρά μού κάθεται. 
Άλλο μού τράβηξε την προσοχή;
"_Γιατί δεν γίνεται;_": Πώς θα δείξω ότι θέλω να γράψω
"Γιατί δεν γίνεται;" (με την κύρια άνοδο του τόνου της ερώτησης στο *γί*νεται κι όχι
"Γιατί δεν γίνεται;" με τον αντίστοιχο τόνο στο Για*τί*
αν δεν υπάρχουν σημαδάκια που να μου το επιτρέπουν;
Βέβαια, αυτό ανήκει σε άλλο ( ; :devil:) νήμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

drazen said:


> Αν θέλεις, δεν με χαλάει. Αλλά και το πρώτο μια χαρά μού κάθεται.
> Άλλο μού τράβηξε την προσοχή;
> "_Γιατί δεν γίνεται;_": Πώς θα δείξω ότι θέλω να γράψω
> "Γιατί δεν γίνεται;" (με την κύρια άνοδο του τόνου της ερώτησης στο *γί*νεται κι όχι
> ...



Μπορείς να το μπολντάρεις. Εγώ αυτό κάνω. Υπάρχει και ο δυνητικός επιτονισμός στο "δεν", για να τονίσεις ότι υπάρχει η άρνηση. Εγώ πάντως από τον τρόπο που συνέταξες το κείμενο, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο επιτονισμός σου πέφτει στο "γίνεται". Στην ουσία είναι σαν να βάζεις άνω και κάτω τελεία μετά το "γίνεται". Εισάγεις την αιτιολόγηση με ερώτηση.


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορείς να το *μπολντάρεις*. Εγώ αυτό κάνω.


Συνήθως στην επιστήμη χρησιμοποιούνται οι απλόύστεροι των κωδίκων και τα απλούστερα εργαλεία. Για παράδειγμα, ο κύκλος σχεδόν μπορεί να τετραγωνιστεί, όχι όμως με διαβήτη και χάρακα. Αντίστοιχα, αν λαμβάνουμε υπ' όψη μας την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, ε, τότε, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε το μπολντάρισμα, ούτε η πλαγιογράφηση. Δεν στέλνεις καλύτερα ένα αρχείο ήχου να τελειώνουμε σιγά σιγά και με την γραφή;




Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ πάντως από τον τρόπο που συνέταξες το κείμενο, καταλαβαίνω ότι ο επιτονισμός σου πέφτει στο "γίνεται". Στην ουσία είναι σαν να βάζεις άνω και κάτω τελεία μετά το "γίνεται". Εισάγεις την αιτιολόγηση με ερώτηση.


Καλά το κατάλαβες και σε ζηλεύω που είσαι τόσο άμεσα καίριος. Εγώ, πάλι, πολλές φορές παράτησα ενδιαφέροντα βιβλία, απλά γιατί δεν άντεχα να αμφιβάλλω, έστω και στιγμιαία, κάτι που ποτέ δεν μου έτυχε με βιβλία της Άγρας, φερ' ειπείν, κι ας ήταν, για τα γούστα μου, πατάτες.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Συνεχίζω να πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να διευρύνει τους ορίζοντές της :) Και σοβαρά τώρα, τέτοιου είδους γενικεύσεις είναι ατυχείς, εκτός κι αν διευκρινίσει κανείς ότι _ΕΓΩ όταν ήμουν φοιτητής δούλευα περισσότερο από ό,τι έχω δουλέψει για το αφεντικό μου_.


Εγώ πάντως, όχι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

drazen said:


> Συνήθως στην επιστήμη χρησιμοποιούνται οι απλόύστεροι των κωδίκων και τα απλούστερα εργαλεία. Για παράδειγμα, ο κύκλος σχεδόν μπορεί να τετραγωνιστεί, όχι όμως με διαβήτη και χάρακα. Αντίστοιχα, αν λαμβάνουμε υπ' όψη μας την εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας, ε, τότε, δεν χρειάζεται ούτε το μπολντάρισμα, ούτε η πλαγιογράφηση. Δεν στέλνεις καλύτερα ένα αρχείο ήχου να τελειώνουμε σιγά σιγά και με την γραφή;



Για διάφορους λόγους, η γραφή θα είναι μαζί μας για πολύ καιρό ακόμα. Μερικοί λόγοι είναι οι ακόλουθοι:

1. υπάρχουν κωφάλαλοι. Μέχρι η τεχνολογία να λύσει τα δικά τους προβλήματα, θα συνεχίζουν να χρησιμοποιούν τον γραπτό λόγο για επικοινωνία.
2. οι υπολογιστές καταλαβαίνουν καλύτερα το γραπτό κείμενο από την ομιλία κι αυτό θα συνεχίσει να είναι κανόνας για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα, για τους δικούς του, ξεχωριστούς λόγους.
3. υπάρχουν πράγματα που δουλεύουν καλύτερα στον γραπτό λόγο παρά στον προφορικό.
4. ο προφορικός λόγος είναι αφάνταστα πιο δύσκολα κατανοητός από τον γραπτό. Ακόμα κι αν βγάλουμε στην άκρη τις μη καθαρές προφορές, τον μη καθαρό διαχωρισμό λέξεων, το δυσδιάκριτο ύψος φωνής, τα προβλήματα άρθρωσης, στρωτής ανάγνωσης, σωστών παύσεων, κτλ, ο προφορικός λόγος είναι πιο δύσκολα αποκρυπτογραφήσιμος από τον εγκέφαλό μας. Στην καθημερινή μας ομιλία δεν είναι τόσο εμφανές, γιατί η αποκρυπτογράφηση υποβοηθάται από την όραση. Πώς; Ας πούμε ότι περπατάς στον δρόμο με έναν φίλο σου...:

-είναι μακριά ακόμα το σπίτι σου;
-όχι, είναι δίπλα σ' εκείνο το ...πλαστείο

Παρότι δεν άκουσες καλά την λέξη, βλέπεις το ζαχαροπλαστείο. Βέβαια αυτό είναι πολύ χτυπητό παράδειγμα. Υπάρχουν και πιο ακαθόριστα πράγματα που σε βοηθάνε, όπως η έκφραση στο πρόσωπο αυτού που σου μιλάει, το διάβασμα των χειλιών του, που κάνεις υποσυνείδητα και διάφορα άλλα. Σε ένα ηχητικό απόσπασμα όμως δεν τα έχεις όλα αυτά.
5. για να εξαλειφθούν τα προβλήματα προφοράς, κτλ, θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν τα κατάλληλα προγράμματα ή να φτιαχτούν προγράμματα που να διαβάζουν ικανοποιητικά ένα κείμενο. Κι αυτά όμως είναι ακόμα μακριά, αν και όχι όσο τα προαναφερθέντα προγράμματα αναγνώρισης φωνής, κτλ.
6. αν και οι υπολογιστές προσφέρουν την δυνατότητα να κάνεις rewind σε ένα αρχείο ήχου, είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο το να ξαναδιαβάσεις μια πρόταση που δεν κατάλαβες καλά, παρά να πας πίσω να ξανακούσεις το κομμάτι που σε ενδιαφέρει. Αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί η αίσθηση της όρασης λειτουργεί καλύτερα από την αίσθηση του χρόνου κι έτσι βρίσκεις πιο εύκολα την θέση σου στο κείμενο, παρά σε κάτι που έχει χρονικό μήκος.

Υπάρχουν κι άλλοι πολλοί λόγοι, φυσικά.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> 1. υπάρχουν κωφάλαλοι.


Υπάρχουν κουφοί :) Ο όρος _κωφάλαλος_ δεν είναι πολιτικά ανορθόδοξος, αλλά λάθος. Οι κουφοί μπορούν να μάθουν να μιλάνε - έχω κάνει πολλές συζητήσεις με φίλη κουφή χωρίς να ξέρω νοηματική. Εγώ μιλάω, αυτή διαβάζει τα χείλη, εγώ την ακούω και πάλι από την αρχή. 

(Και ομολογώ με μεγάλη ντροπή ότι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς συζητάτε... )


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

Έγραψα κωφάλαλοι γιατί περιλαμβάνει και τις τρεις κατηγορίες. Οι εκ γενετής κωφοί φαντάζομαι ότι μένουν άλαλοι, έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Συζητάμε για τον επιτονισμό -και γενικά για την προσωδία- και πώς μπορεί να προβλεφθεί να υπάρχει σήμανσή τους στον γραπτό λόγο.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι εκ γενετής κωφοί φαντάζομαι ότι μένουν άλαλοι, έτσι κι αλλιώς.



Μην φαντάζεσαι. Δεν μένουν άλαλοι, μπορούν να εκπαιδευτούν και να μάθουν να μιλάνε. Ο όρος είναι λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μην φαντάζεσαι. Δεν μένουν άλαλοι, μπορούν να εκπαιδευτούν και να μάθουν να μιλάνε. Ο όρος είναι λάθος.



Αυτό είναι ενδιαφέρον. Θα ήθελα να μάθω πώς ακριβώς επιτυγχάνεται (δεν το λέω ειρωνικά). Πάντως σύμφωνα με το ΛΚΝ και τον Μπαμπινιώτη, είναι αυτό που περιγράφω. Τώρα, αν είναι λάθος, συγγνώμη.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 26, 2012)

Υπάρχουν εξειδικευμένα προγράμματα - στην Ελλάδα δυστυχώς όχι ακόμα, αλλά γίνεται δουλειά εντός της κοινότητας. Αν σε ενδιαφέρει, μπορώ να σε φέρω σε επαφή με τον άντρα της παραπάνω φίλης, που είναι εκ γενετής κωφός, να σου τα εξηγήσει.


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Η SBE έχει ευρύτατους ορίζοντες, και έχει όχι μόνο δει αλλά και μελετήσει για λόγους επαγγελματικούς, πώς εργάζονται σε διάφορους κλάδους. Από κει και πέρα ο Ελληγενής το έπιασε αυτό που ήθελα να πω, οι υπόλοιποι γιατί δεν το πιάσατε;


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Ελλη, δεν έχεις ακουστά την ηθοποιό Μαρλί Μάτλιν; Οσκαρούχο για τα Παιδιά ενός κατώτερου Θεού;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η SBE έχει ευρύτατους ορίζοντες, και έχει όχι μόνο δει αλλά και μελετήσει για λόγους επαγγελματικούς, πώς εργάζονται σε διάφορους κλάδους. Από κει και πέρα ο Ελληγενής το έπιασε αυτό που ήθελα να πω, οι υπόλοιποι γιατί δεν το πιάσατε;



Μπορεί να μιλάμε την ίδια ευρωπαϊκή γλώσσα.



SBE said:


> Ελλη, δεν έχεις ακουστά την ηθοποιό Μαρλί Μάτλιν; Οσκαρούχο για τα Παιδιά ενός κατώτερου Θεού;



Την είχα δει σε ένα επεισόδιο της σειράς _Outer Limits (The Message)_ αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι είναι κωφή εκ γενετής.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Από κει και πέρα ο Ελληγενής το έπιασε αυτό που ήθελα να πω, οι υπόλοιποι γιατί δεν το πιάσατε;


Το να το πιάσαμε κι απλώς να διαφωνούμε το έχεις εξετάσει ως ενδεχόμενο;


----------



## SBE (Sep 26, 2012)

Φυσικά, αλλά άμα αρχίζετε τις επιθέσεις και τις ειρωνείες τότε δεν εκφράζετε διαφωνία, δείχνετε ότι δεν το πιάσατε.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 26, 2012)

Πού είδες επιθέσεις και ειρωνείες;


----------



## drazen (Sep 26, 2012)

*Κεράκι τρίτο
Αξιολόγηση*
«Τί; Μωρέ, τί μας λένε; Ποιοί είναι αυτοί που αρνούνται να αξιολογηθούν; Στον ιδιωτικό τομέα αξιολογούμαστε κάθε δευτερόλεπτο. Δεν κοιτάν που κάθονται τρεις (τέσσερεις, πέντε, έξι, επτά κ.ο.κ.) μήνες τον χρόνο;»

Ε, λοιπόν, ναι. Να αξιολογηθούν οι δάσκαλοι και οι καθηγητές. Γιά να δούμε τώρα και κάποιες λεπτομέρειες. Θα μιλήσω σαν δάσκαλος πρώτης, κατά κανόνα, δημοτικού, αναλαμβάνοντας όλη την ευθύνη για αποτυχίες, αστοχίες, ελλείψεις, αλλά μόνο όση μου αναλογεί.
Ερωτήσεις:


Αξιολογήθηκε ποτέ κανείς εκ των «κορυφαίων» για τις επιλογές του αναλυτικού προγράμματος (ΑΠ); Όταν βοούν και οι πέτρες ότι η ύλη δεν βγαίνει, κάτι που ανεπισήμως αναγνώριζαν ακόμη και οι, ολοένα και περισσότερο επιθεωρητίζοντες, σχολικοί σύμβουλοι, δεν άκουσα να απαγγέλλεται κάτι πέρα από το «οι δάσκαλοι φταίνε, δεν κάνουν καλά την δουλειά τους».
Απολογήθηκε ποτέ κανείς για την δημιουργία τμημάτων βαβυλωνίας, στα οποία εντάσσονταν τα αλλοδαπά ξενόγλωσα σύμφωνα με την ηλικία τους, ασχέτως γλωσσικής επάρκειας; Για την υποβάθμιση έως εξάλειψης των τμημάτων υποδοχής κι ενισχυτικής διδασκαλίας;
Δημοσιεύτηκε κάποια σταθμισμένη μελέτη (αν έγινε ποτέ) αποτελεσμάτων, έτσι για να συγκρίνουμε τα πριν με τα τώρα;
Ανέλαβε ποτέ κανείς από τους μοχλούς της άκριτης εκθείασης των όποιων αλλαγών μία μέση τάξη (όχι σε σχολείο στου Παπάγου ή στην Αγίας Σοφίας), κυρίως πρώτη, όλη την χρονιά, έστω και σε ένα πρότυπο, έτσι για να δούμε πόσα απίδια βάνει ο σάκκος; Από διαλέξεις και Δυναμοτελείες χορτάσαμε.
Διάβασε ποτέ κανείς την στοχοθεσία της λέσχης Bilderberg, μέλος της οποίας ήταν και η ρηξικέλευθος υπουργός μας παιδείας;
Έβαλε ποτέ κανείς χέρι στην τηλεοπτική ακράτεια, περιορίζοντας, λόγου χάριν, τις «παιδικές» εκπομπές σε μια δίωρη ζώνη;

Έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο ένας από τους λίγους τω όντι (αναλογικά) εργαζόμενους στον δημόσιο τομέα, ο δάσκαλος της πρωτοβάθμιας (με όλα τα κακά που σκόπιμα του επέτρεψαν να καλλιεργήσει και να έχει), που είναι ο μόνος που αγωνιά, που δεν κοιμάται μέχρι τα «σκασμένα» του να μάθουν να διαβάζουν ως δια μαγείας εκεί γύρω στις διακοπές των χριστουγέννων, ακριβώς όπως όλα μαζί σκάνε μύτη τα φυτά του μπαχτσέ, να είναι μελλοντικά ο μόνος που θα αξιολογηθεί, την στιγμή που δεν νομίζω ότι θα ζητηθεί η ικανότητα των μαθητών για ένα, για παράδειγμα, ελάχιστο ποσοστό ευστοχίας στις βολές (γυμναστές), ή η εκτέλεση μιας απλής παρτιτούρας (μουσικοί), κι ας είναι μέσα στους στόχους του ΑΠ (μην γελάτε), ή η γνώση τεχνικών τέμπερας (καλλιτεχνικάριοι ) ή επίπεδο A junior (αγγλικούδες) ή ό,τι άλλο (άλλες ξένες γλώσσες). Να μην μιλήσω γι’ αυτούς που θα έρθουν, ψυχολόγοι για να λύσουν το πρόβλημα του bullying, γιατί αυτοί ξέρουν κι οι δάσκαλοι όχι (τους είδαμε επί το έργον και τρίβαμε τα ματάκια μας από την τηβεννοφόρο κοινοτυπία τους), διαιτολόγοι, τεχνικοί ασφαλείας, εκπαιδευτές καράτε, μόνο ο Sri Sri Shankar δεν αναμένεται εισέτι, ουφ.
Δεν ξέρω από πού βγήκαν όλοι αυτοί οι περιζήτητοι στο εξωτερικό έλληνες επιστήμονες (όλοι από ιδιωτικά φαντάζομαι).
Ακόμη και νά ’ναι ......, ......, ...... (προσθέστε ό,τι απαξιωτικούς χαρακτηρισμούς θέλετε) οι δάσκαλοι, είναι οι μόνοι που από τις 8:10 μέχρι τις 13:50 δουλεύουν συνεχώς, έστω και κρατώντας 12, 15, 20 και, προσφάτως, 30 και 32 παιδιά (σημερινά), δίχως εναρκτήριο καφεδάκι, δίχως αργοπορίες, δίχως ψώνια, δίχως πασιέντζες και τσατ (αντίθετα προς κάθε νορμάλ εργαζόμενο, ακόμη και στον ιδιωτικό μη χειρωνακτικό τομέα, που ακόμη κι εκεί ισχύει το κρυφτό της λούφας), επιστρέφοντάς τα ζωντανά και ακέραια. Εσείς πόσες ώρες μπορείτε να περάσετε αποκλειστικά με τα (δύο, τρία) παιδιά σας, ζορίζοντάς τα με ανελαστικές ενασχολήσεις, όπως, για παράδειγμα, γραφή ή αρίθμηση; Το δέσιμο των κορδονιών ούτε που το συζητώ.

Φτάνει πια. Ποιός έχει το ανάστημα να με αξιολογήσει; Αυτοί που άφησαν τα σχολεία δίχως βιβλία και θέρμανση; Αυτοί που μοιράζουν κι αποσύρουν βιβλία σύμφωνα με το κάθε ακροδεξιό δημοσίευμα; Αυτοί που προσπαθούν να διατηρήσουν τον ελληνορθόδοξο μουτζαχεντινισμό άθικτο και θριαμβεύοντα με εκκλησιασμούς και υποχρεωτικές πρωινές προσευχές; Οι γραβατούληδες μάναντζερς που βρίσκονται επί θύραις (δεν μου καλοκάθεται η δοτική) και που το μόνο τους προσόν είναι ένα (κατ' ουσίαν αγορασμένο) στην Βορειοεσπερία οκτάμηνο master και η ασπόνδυλη ικανότητά τους να κάνουν ακριβώς αυτό, δηλαδή να φορούν την στολή και το μεταξυριστικό της υποταγής; Οι γονείς που στέλνουν τα βλαστάρια τους άυπνα; Οι μανάδες που τα πετούν στην τηλεόραση για να έχουν την ησυχία τους;
Η αξιολόγηση θα έρθει. Πιθανότατα θα εκδιώξει από τα σχολεία αρκετούς, ίσως και δικαίως. Αν κάτι με φοβίζει δεν είναι η πιθανότητα να βρίσκομαι μέσα σ’ αυτούς. Είναι η βεβαιότητα ότι οι χειρότεροι (οι ασπόνδυλοι και τα κομματόσκυλα) πάλι θα παραμείνουν και, χέρι χέρι, με τους νέους (φθηνούς) αποφοίτους ιδιωτικών ινστιτούτων παιδαγωγικής θα σύρουν το δημόσιο σχολείο στον Ζάλογγο της πλήρους ανυποληψίας, αν όχι ανυπαρξίας.
Αν τότε σας ακούσω να γκρινιάζετε, απλώς θα καγχάσω :devil:.
Παρ' όλα αυτά: *ΝΑΙ* στην αξιολόγηση, υπό τον όρο να αξιολογούνται *σταθμισμένα* *όλοι*. Από τον υπεύθυνο εκπαιδευτικών θεμάτων μέχρι τον τελευταίο μαθητή της Α΄ Δημοτικού.

Υ.Γ. Ζώντας στην Αργεντινή εδώ και τρία χρόνια και διαβάζοντας κείμενα της δεκαετίας του ’90, αναρωτιέμαι αν οι νεοφιλελεύθεροι γενίτσαροι έχουν απλώς ΕΝΑ κείμενο κατά κλάδο του δημόσιου τομέα, το οποίο μεταφραζόμενο διανέμεται προς αναπαραγωγή στους πρετεντεροκαψήδες της κάθε προς αναδόμηση χώρας κι αναμασάται από κάθε τιβιζόμπιο και μνησίκακο μεσοαστό.
Παραδείγματα συντόμως.

Υ.Γ.2 Σχετικό με τις πανθομολογούμενα αδιάβλητες εξετάσεις. Κουίζ: ΑΣΕΠ, ερώτηση ψυχολογίας:
«ένα παιδί σπάει επανειλημμένα τα τζάμια του σχολείου. Ποιά είναι η αρμόζουσα στάση του δασκάλου απέναντι στο παιδί;
α. Το δέρνει
β. Το διώχνει από το σχολείο
γ. Το βάζει να πληρώνει το κόστος αντικατάστασης
δ. Συζητά μαζί του προσπαθώντας να καταλάβει τις αιτίες και να του δώσει να καταλάβει ότι αυτό είναι δείγμα ανωριμότητας κ.λ.π.

(η σωστή ήταν η γ)


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

> Διάβασε ποτέ κανείς την στοχοθεσία της λέσχης Bilderberg, μέλος της οποίας ήταν και η ρηξικέλευθος υπουργός μας παιδείας;



Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να τη διαβάσω. Κανένας σύνδεσμος;

(Η Διαμαντοπούλου είχε κληθεί και συμμετάσχει σε κάποια σύναξη της Bilderberg. Δεν ήταν μέλος της.)


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Υποθέτω ότι η απάντηση στην ερώτηση είναι η γ επειδή με το δ ασχολείται ο ψυχολόγος του σχολείου και η α και η β δεν είναι σωστές. Και κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώσει τα παράθυρα. 

Γενικά δεν έχω πει πολλά μέχρι τώρα για τα σχόλιά σου, αλλά ίσως πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι όχι μόνο σε αυτό το τελευταίο διάκρινα μια ροπή προς τη συνωμοσιολογία, λέσχες Μπίλντεμπεργκ κλπ, η οποία αποδυναμώνει τα επιχειρήματά σου. 
Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η λογική "ποιός είναι ικανός να με αξιολογήσει;" δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Λίγο πολύ οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να αξιολογήσει οποιονδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Υποθέτω ότι η απάντηση στην ερώτηση είναι η γ επειδή με το δ ασχολείται ο ψυχολόγος του σχολείου και η α και η β δεν είναι σωστές. Και κάποιος πρέπει να πληρώσει τα παράθυρα.



Ναι, αλλά είναι τεστ ψυχολογίας. Άλλωστε δεν νομίζω ότι τα σχολεία προβαίνουν ποτέ σε τέτοιες ενέργειες. Αυτός που πληρώνει τα σπασμένα είναι ο φορολογούμενος.


----------



## Themis (Sep 27, 2012)

Drazen, σαν αθέατος παρατηρητής του νήματος αυτού χαίρομαι πολύ που έθεσες κάποια ζητήματα με μπόλικη δόση γείωσης.


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι η λογική "ποιός είναι ικανός να με αξιολογήσει;" δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Λίγο πολύ οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να αξιολογήσει οποιονδήποτε άλλο.


Ε, όχι δα ! Να φέρουμε τότε καλλιεργητές πατάτας να αξιολογήσουν τις τεχνικές μελέτες των κατασκευαστικών γραφείων. Για μένα, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορεί ο αξιολογητής να έχει λιγότερα τυπικά (και σχετικά) προσόντα από τον αξιολογούμενο. Μην χάσουμε τώρα και κάθε αίσθηση μέτρου.
Απλώς, αρνήθηκα σε κάποιες αόρατες ομάδες πέραν κριτικής και νομιμοποίησης το δικαίωμα να με κρίνουν.
Επαναλαμβάνω: *ΝΑΙ* στην αξιολόγηση, υπό όρους και *για όλους*. :)


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα με ενδιέφερε πολύ να τη διαβάσω. Κανένας σύνδεσμος;


Οι σύνδεσμοι που μπορεί να βρω, φαντάζομαι σού είναι εξίσου προσιτοί. Δυστυχώς, εδώ στερούμαι της πρόσβασης σε βιβλιοθήκες, συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της δικής μου. Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις τρεις μήνες τουλάχιστον :bored:.


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

SBE said:


> Γενικά δεν έχω πει πολλά μέχρι τώρα για τα σχόλιά σου, αλλά ίσως πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι όχι μόνο σε αυτό το τελευταίο διάκρινα μια ροπή προς τη συνωμοσιολογία, λέσχες Μπίλντεμπεργκ κλπ, η οποία αποδυναμώνει τα επιχειρήματά σου.



Αν νόμιζα ότι άνθρωποι (και βλέπεις πόσο είμαι γενναιόδωρος :devil:) όπως
ο Donald Rumsfeld και ο Zbigniew Brzezinski (ναι, εκείνος ο κακομοίρης που πήγε να επισκεφτεί τζαμί με τρύπιες κάλτσες) ή
πρόεδροι της Goldman Sachs και της BP,
νυν και πρώην πρόεδροι της Παγκόσμιας και άλλων Τραπεζών και επενδυτικών κολοσσών και Εταιρειών ενέργειας όπως η ΑΒΒ,
βασιλιάδες και βασίλισσες (Σοφία της Ισπανίας),
ο Bill Gates,
πρωθυπουργοί καταβυθιζόμενων χωρών (Zapatero),
και άλλοι μεγιστάνες
μαζεύονται σε ετήσια βάση για να συζητήσουν για τον καιρό ή να παίξουν μπριτζ και να πιουν και κάνα ποτηράκι παραπάνω (και μόνο), θα επανέλεγχα τις απόψεις μου για το τί είναι συνωμοσία.

Άλλη η συνωμοσία αόρατων μοχθηρών κέντρων κατά της επαναστατικότητας της ελληνικής γλώσσας και της ορθοδοξίας (κι εκεί θα με βρεις στο πλάι σου να υπερθεματίζω σε ειρωνείες) κι άλλη η χάραξη πολιτικής, αυτής της πολιτικής που ζούμε όλοι μας ανά την Ευρώπη.

Όχι, θα άφηναν την εκπαίδευση ήσυχη.

Η αξιοπιστία των στοιχείων (ή των “στοιχείων”) είναι όση και της Βίκι.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2012)

Drazen, μιλάς γι' αυτό που ξέρεις, δηλαδή το δημοτικό σχολείο, και μάλιστα για την πιο δύσκολη τάξη του δημοτικού, την Α'. Επίτρεψέ μας (π.χ. σ' εμένα και τον Panadeli) να ξέρουμε λίγο περισσότερα για το πώς λειτουργεί η δευτεροβάθμια και οι εκπαιδευτικοί διαφόρων ειδικοτήτων που μπαινοβγαίνουν στις τάξεις. Να ξέρουμε π.χ. ότι υπάρχει καθηγητής που, όπως λες, αγωνιά και αγωνίζεται και μαθαίνει ΚΑΤΙ στα παιδιά, αλλά υπάρχει και εκείνος που μπαίνει για να περάσει τα 45 λεπτά του κοροϊδεύοντας τους πάντες, και πρώτα απ' όλα τον φορολογούμενο που πληρώνει τον μισθό του. Είναι γνωστό επίσης ότι στη δευτεροβάθμια δεν δουλεύουν ακατάπαυστα από τις 8:10 μέχρι τις 13:50, αλλά 3 ή 4 διδακτικές ώρες ημερησίως. Τόσες βγαίνουν όταν έχεις ωράριο π.χ. 16 ώρες τη βδομάδα. (Εδώ που τα λέμε, ούτε στο δημοτικό πλέον δεν δουλεύουν τόσες ώρες συνεχώς, υπάρχουν τώρα και άλλες ειδικότητες στα δημοτικά: Αγγλικών, γυμναστές και διάφορα άλλα.) Τώρα που το κράτος χρεοκόπησε και δεν μπορούν να προσλάβουν χιλιάδες αναπληρωτές, αύξησαν το ωράριο σε μερικά γυμνάσια κατά 3 ώρες και κοντεύει να γίνει επανάσταση. Θα πέσει το επίπεδο της διδασκαλίας τους, λένε.

Αλλά η εμπειρία μου από το δημόσιο δημοτικό σχολείο ήταν μόνο από τους δασκάλους του παιδιού μου, και κάποιοι από αυτούς ήταν απογοητευτικοί, λυπάμαι. Όταν η εξαιρετική δασκάλα της Α' Τάξης έφυγε μετά το Πάσχα με άδεια τοκετού, η νεαρή κυρία που την αναπλήρωσε δεν ξανάκανε μάθημα μέσα στην τάξη, δεν τους έβαλε κάτι να γράψουν ή να διαβάσουν. Τα παιδιά πέρασαν τους υπόλοιπους δύο μήνες με τραγουδάκια και παραμύθια, σαν να πήγαιναν νηπιαγωγείο.

Αλλά χαίρομαι που λες "ναι" στην αξιολόγηση. Βεβαίως η αξιολόγηση πρέπει να γίνεται με σωστούς όρους και να αξιολογούνται οι πάντες και τα πάντα, ποιος έχει αντίρρηση γι' αυτό; Μόνο το ορθό-κοφτό "όχι" είναι ύποπτο.


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

Χαίρομαι που βλέπεις από παρόμοια γωνία.
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι, αν δεν γίνει σωστή δουλειά στις δύο πρώτες τάξεις του δημοτικού, πάει, πέταξε το πουλάκι. Στην συνέχεια, ο καθένας ρίχνει το μπαλάκι της ευθύνης προς τα πίσω. Τί να κάνεις στο γυμνάσιο, όταν έχεις μαθητές που συλλαβίζουν.
Αν, τώρα, κάτι με απωθεί στην ιδέα της αξιολόγησης, όπως με υστερία την σερβίρουν εδώ και χρόνια οι απόστολοι του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, είναι ότι μοιάζει με μια πρέσα δύο κινητών στοιχείων.
Από πάνω , ένας συρφετός ανθρώπων που είτε ποτέ δεν είχαν γνώση του σχολείου (υπουργοί στρατιωτικοί, ανεπάγγελτοι ή ανελλήνιστοι, πανεπιστημιακοί που, ακόμη και στις καλύτερες των περιπτώσεων, κάνουν έρευνα δι' αντιπροσώπων) είτε είχαν και "την έκαναν" με ελαφρά πηδηματάκια (στελέχη εκπαίδευσης παιδάκια του κομματικού σωλήνα, σύμβουλοι που έγιναν σύμβουλοι για να γλυτώσουν από την τάξη, διευθυντές ραδικοσυλλέκτες και πότες), όλοι τους με την ουρίτσα απ' έξω και ανεξέλεγκτοι.
Κι από κάτω , η κρίσιμη μάζα των αθώων, που μια διεστραμμένη παιδαγωγίστικη ψυχολογία θέλει να κρατήσει μακράν των καυδιανών δικράνων της κρίσης και της απόρριψης. "Να μην τραυματίσουμε την ευαίσθητη παιδική ψυχή", λένε και τί κάνουν; Τα πετούν βορά στα νύχια της μελλοντικής ανειδίκευτης εργασίας. Θά 'πρεπε να ντρέπονται. Αφαιρούν από τα παιδιά την μελλοντική δυνατότητα επιλογής και από τους δασκάλους την ευθύνη της απόρριψης.
Οι δύο αυτές πρέσες θέλουν να συνθλίψουν τον δάσκαλο, εν μέσω ενός χορού ειδικοτήτων που, δίχως άγχος, δίχως προετοιμασία, δίχως σκοτούρες, έχοντας κρατήσει το ευχάριστο στα παιδιά κομμάτι κι αφήνοντάς του μόνο το επίπονο κι απωθητικό (ουφ, πάλι μαθηματικά!), εισπράττουν όσα κι αυτός και, όταν χρειαστεί κάτι (για παράδειγμα, ένα θεατρικό), πάλι οι ανεπρόκοποι πρέπει να τρέξουν.
Νά 'ξερες πόσον καιρό σκέφτομαι μια μετάταξη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Είμαι εντελώς εκτός του χώρου, ούτε και εξ αγχιστείας δηλαδή. Όμως, όπως έγραψε και η ομότεχνή μου SBE, γνωρίζω ως μηχανικός ότι για τα πάντα μπορούν να υπάρχουν διαδικασίες ποιοτικού ελέγχου. Και μάλιστα, διαδικασίες διατυπωμένες τόσο απλά ώστε να μπορεί να υλοποιούνται από το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του προσωπικού που καλείται να τις υλοποιήσει. Προφανώς, όπως γράψατε οι εκπαιδευτικοί, δεν είναι δυνατόν να στηριχτούν διαδικασίες ελέγχου στο πουθενά. Πρέπει να διατυπωθούν από ειδικούς, οι προϋποθέσεις, οι στόχοι, τα ενδιάμεσα βήματα, οι απαραίτητες ενέργειες στις περιπτώσεις που κάτι ξεφεύγει κ.λπ.

Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω όντας έξω από τη συζήτηση, και *διορθώστε με παρακαλώ αν έχω καταλάβει λάθος*, είναι ότι τα συλλογικά όργανα ασχολούνται κυρίως, αν όχι αποκλειστικά, με τα επαγγελματικά θέματα του κλάδου και δεν δίνουν σημασία σε αυτά τα πολύ ουσιαστικά σημεία ποιότητας. Η στάση του «όχι στην αξιολόγηση», μολονότι κατανοητή για τις επιφυλάξεις που διατυπώνει (ακούγεται σωστό το «δείξε μου ποιος είσαι εσύ που θα με αξιολογήσεις») έχει την παράπλευρη απώλεια ότι δεν κινητοποιεί τη συλλογική πείρα και γνώση για να διατυπωθούν —από τους πιο ειδικούς από όλους— οι προϋποθέσεις, οι στόχοι κ.λπ.

Απλώς μου φαίνεται περίεργο, στη σημερινή εποχή, όπου είναι πανεύκολο να ξεκινήσει κανείς ένα διαδικτυακό μετερίζι που να αποτελεί φάρο συζητήσεων και ζυμώσεων γι' αυτά τα ειδικά θέματα, να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιες οργανωμένες (και πολύ προχωρημένες, πια) συζητήσεις που να συγκεντρώνουν την πείρα και τη γνώση του συνόλου. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι ουτοπία να περιμένει κανείς ότι θα βρει *έναν* τέτοιο χώρο, αφού και οι στόχοι και οι μέθοδοι και τα λοιπά της εκπαίδευσης είναι εξόχως πολιτικό θέμα, αλλά δεν θα με πείραζε να υπήρχαν πέντε σημεία πολιτικά οργανωμένης τέτοιας συζήτησης. Όχι πολιτικής συζήτησης, αλλά συζήτησης συγκεκριμένων και ολοκληρωμένων προτάσεων για την υλοποίηση των πολιτικών απόψεων. Όχι αρνητικής και αμυντικής συζήτησης, αλλά διατύπωσης του συγκεκριμένου προγράμματος που ταιριάζει στην κάθε πολιτική άποψη. Το κυριότερο είναι, όμως, ότι αυτές οι συζητήσεις θα πρέπει να έχουν ελάχιστα και μέγιστα αποδεκτά. Δεν μπορεί να αναδιαρθρώνονται από το μηδέν τα προγράμματα μετά από κάθε υπουργική (ούτε καν κυβερνητική) αλλαγή. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τόσο κρίσιμος χώρος όπου δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστα γενικά παραδεκτά πρότυπα.

Επίσης, έχω καταλάβει (χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει κάτι ιδιαίτερο σχετικά) ότι σήμερα υπάρχει στην Ευρώπη ένα σύστημα αξιολόγησης της εκπαίδευσης (PISA) που (αυτό φαντάζομαι εννοεί ο Ντράζεν) διατυπώθηκε από συντηρητικές κυρίως κυβερνήσεις και εκπορεύεται από συντηρητικά κέντρα σκέψης, με στόχους που υποθέτω ότι ταιριάζουν στο συγκεκριμένο προφίλ πολιτικής (δηλαδή, να ετοιμάσει το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό σύμφωνα με τις προβλεπόμενες ανάγκες της συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής). Προσωπικά, με συγκινεί η προοπτική που επιβάλλει στον άνθρωπο να μορφωθεί, επιτρέποντας στον καθέναν και την καθεμία να αναδείξει τα ταλέντα του και να τα καλλιεργήσει. Πιστεύω ειλικρινά ότι οι άνθρωποι πρέπει να ξετυλίγουν σταδιακά, από τα πιο μικρά τους χρόνια, όλο τους το δυναμικό και να φτάνουν στους κοινωνικούς στίβους με ό,τι καλύτερα εφόδια μπορούν να έχουν.

Το μοναδικό πρόβλημα που βλέπω σε αυτή, τη δεύτερη προσέγγιση, όταν εφαρμόζεται στην Ελλάδα, είναι το πού θα δουλέψει όλο αυτό το εξαιρετικό δυναμικό. Η λύση που έχω αποδεχτεί μέσα μου είναι ότι νομοτελειακά θα ξεφύγει από τα στενά σύνορα μιας μεθοριακής χώρας της ηπείρου μας και θα ανοιχτεί σε όλο τον κόσμο. Δυστυχώς, η άποψή μου αυτή είναι εξόχως μειοψηφική και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα τον γονιό που θέλει να έχει κοντά του τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια του. Επιπλέον, είναι και αντιπαραγωγική, όταν το σύστημα παραγωγής των επιστημόνων μας δεν μπορεί πια να τους έχει στη διάθεσή του μόλις ολοκληρώσουν τις σπουδές τους. Οπότε, ωμά και κυνικά, σε τι θα μας βοηθήσει η ορθολογικοποίηση του συστήματος και ο εξοβελισμός των προβληματικών περιπτώσεων, όπως κατεπανάληψη έχουν περιγραφεί εδώ αν δεν υπάρχει (ή δεν γίνεται παράλληλα προσπάθεια να υπάρξει) η συγκεκριμένη καθετοποιημένη δομή;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Ε, όχι δα ! Να φέρουμε τότε καλλιεργητές πατάτας να αξιολογήσουν τις τεχνικές μελέτες των κατασκευαστικών γραφείων. Για μένα, το θέμα είναι ότι δεν μπορεί ο αξιολογητής να έχει λιγότερα τυπικά (και σχετικά) προσόντα από τον αξιολογούμενο. Μην χάσουμε τώρα και κάθε αίσθηση μέτρου.
> Απλώς, αρνήθηκα σε κάποιες αόρατες ομάδες πέραν κριτικής και νομιμοποίησης το δικαίωμα να με κρίνουν.
> Επαναλαμβάνω: *ΝΑΙ* στην αξιολόγηση, υπό όρους και *για όλους*. :)



Όταν λέμε αξιολόγηση, τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Δεν είμαι φυσικός, αλλά διαβάζοντας ένα πέιπερ κβαντομηχανικής μπορώ να το αξιολογήσω με βάση την μεθοδολογία του.

Όσο για τα περί λέσχης Μπιλντερμπεργκ, αυτά που γράφεις δεν ισχύουν. Η λέσχη αυτή είναι απλώς ένα think tank στην οποία κάθε χρόνο συμμετέχουν διάφορα πρόσωπα του πολιτικού και πανεπιστημιακού γίγνεσθαι. Δεν είναι τα ίδια πρόσωπα κάθε φορά ούτε λένε τίποτα τρομερό. Άλλωστε είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να χαράξεις συνωμοτικές πολιτικές στον σημερινό κόσμο. Το πολιτικό, κοινωνικό και οικονομικό σύστημα, είναι ένα χαοτικό σύστημα, δηλαδή μη μοντελοποιήσιμο.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Άλλωστε είναι πρακτικά αδύνατον να χαράξεις συνωμοτικές πολιτικές στον σημερινό κόσμο. Το πολιτικό, κοινωνικό και οικονομικό σύστημα, είναι ένα χαοτικό σύστημα, δηλαδή μη μοντελοποιήσιμο.



Ίσως είναι ό,τι σοφότερο έχεις γράψει ποτέ.:devil:
Γι' αυτό και οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, που κάποτε με έκαναν να αγανακτώ, τώρα πια μου φαίνονται ολοένα και πιο αστείες. Όπως εκείνη, πολύ της μόδας, που υποστηρίζει ότι θα συλλαμβάνεσαι και θα φυλακίζεσαι αν τολμήσεις να καλλιεργήσεις δικά σου λαχανικά! Get real, αδέρφια!


----------



## Elsa (Sep 27, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Γι' αυτό και οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, που κάποτε με έκαναν να αγανακτώ, τώρα πια μου φαίνονται ολοένα και πιο αστείες. Όπως εκείνη, πολύ της μόδας, που υποστηρίζει ότι θα συλλαμβάνεσαι και θα φυλακίζεσαι αν τολμήσεις να καλλιεργήσεις δικά σου λαχανικά! Get real, αδέρφια!


Έτσι ακριβώς που το λες, ίσως ακούγεται αστείο, αλλά το _τι θα σου επιτρέπεται_ να καλλιεργείς είναι σχεδόν εδώ. Και ο διάσημος πλέον Καναδός γεωργός που τραβήχτηκε στα δικαστήρια με τη Μονσάντο, πιθανόν στην αρχή να γέλασε, μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσει τι του συνέβη. 
Σχετικά με αυτό το θέμα, αξίζει νομίζω να διαβαστεί η Διακήρυξη της Ελευθερίας των Σπόρων, από την Dr. Vandana Shiva. Περισσότερα, στη σελίδα του Πελίτι και εδώ.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όταν λέμε αξιολόγηση, τι ακριβώς εννοείς; Δεν είμαι φυσικός, αλλά διαβάζοντας ένα πέιπερ κβαντομηχανικής μπορώ να το αξιολογήσω με βάση την μεθοδολογία του.



Αυτό είναι εντελώς εσφαλμένο. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα μπορέσεις να το διαβάσεις καν (ειδικά αν είναι μικρό σε έκταση). Αλλά και να μπορέσεις να το διαβάσεις, τη μεθοδολογία μπορείς να την αξιολογήσεις μόνο εάν γνωρίζεις το state-of-the-art. Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσες να ξέρεις αν π.χ. η "ανακάλυψη" απλώς επαναλαμβάνει κάτι που το ήξεραν μέχρι και οι (ερευνητικές) πέτρες εδώ και 40 χρόνια. (Ο συγγραφέας κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα πει ότι αυτό που ανακάλυψε είναι τετριμμένο και ήδη γνωστό.)

Αλλά αυτό μας πηγαίνει αλλού. Οι αξιολογητές προφανώς θα γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο μέσες-άκρες, και ακόμη και να μην γνωρίζουν τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις μπορούν να καλέσουν εξωτερικούς κριτές.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Βρε παιδιά, μην ξεφεύγομε. Όταν λέω ότι η αξιολόγηση μπορεί να γίνει από τον καθένα εννοείται εννοώ από τον καθένα του κλάδου. Δεν μπορεί ένας δάσκαλος να δει αν ένας άλλος δάσκαλος κάνει καλό μάθημα; Κι αν ακόμα δεν μπορεί (πράγμα δύσκολο), θα μπορέσει αν του δώσεις μια λίστα με το τι θεωρείται "καλό μάθημα" και του ζητήσεις να ελέγξει αυτά τα σημεία. Έχω παρακολουθήσει τη διδασκαλία συναδέρφων μου και με έχουν παρακολουθήσει κι αυτοί και οι παρατηρήσεις τους ήταν πολύ σωστές. Μπορεί να μην καταλάβαιναν τι έλεγα (ούτε εγώ καταλάβαινα τα δικά τους), αλλά στη μέθοδο διδασκαλίας μπορούσαν να σχολιάσουν. 
Με έχει κρίνει επίσης ο προϊστάμενός μου, οι φοιτητές μου, κάποιος από τα κεντρικά και φέτος κάθε γραπτό που βαθμολογώ ελέγχεται από δύο κριτές. Και ναι, μου έχουν βρει λάθη κατά καιρούς και μου έχουν υποδείξει πώς να τα διορθώσω, αλλά αυτό δεν ήταν εμπόδιο στην επαγγελματική μου εξέλιξη, στην ανώτατη βαθμίδα για τη θέση μου είμαι. Κρίση δε σημαίνει άμεση απόλυση ή μπλοκάρισμα προαγωγών. Δεν έχω καβαλήσει τόσο καλάμι ώστε να ζητήσω να δω το βιογραφικό τους για να δω αν μπορούν να με κρίνουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Αυτό είναι εντελώς εσφαλμένο. Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα μπορέσεις να το διαβάσεις καν (ειδικά αν είναι μικρό σε έκταση). Αλλά και να μπορέσεις να το διαβάσεις, τη μεθοδολογία μπορείς να την αξιολογήσεις μόνο εάν γνωρίζεις το state-of-the-art. Αλλιώς δεν θα μπορούσες να ξέρεις αν π.χ. η "ανακάλυψη" απλώς επαναλαμβάνει κάτι που το ήξεραν μέχρι και οι (ερευνητικές) πέτρες εδώ και 40 χρόνια. (Ο συγγραφέας κατά πάσα πιθανότητα δεν θα πει ότι αυτό που ανακάλυψε είναι τετριμμένο και ήδη γνωστό.)
> 
> Αλλά αυτό μας πηγαίνει αλλού. Οι αξιολογητές προφανώς θα γνωρίζουν το αντικείμενο μέσες-άκρες, και ακόμη και να μην γνωρίζουν τις τελευταίες εξελίξεις μπορούν να καλέσουν εξωτερικούς κριτές.



Μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω συστηματικά λάθη στην μεθοδολογία, όσο εξειδικευμένο κι αν είναι το αντικείμενο. Προφανώς κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη δεν θα είναι το ίδιο εύκολο να ανιχνευθούν, αλλά υπάρχουν γενικές επιστημονικές αρχές και πρότυπα τα οποία είναι εύκολα ανιχνεύσιμα. Εν τούτοις, αυτό είναι ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα. Εξάλλου, όπως σωστά σημειώθηκε, η αξιολόγηση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γίνεται με κριτήρια που έχουν τεθεί από ειδικούς. Ο ειδικός λέει σε μένα να έχω τον νου μου για το Χ και το Ψ και εγώ απλώς ελέγχω.



Elsa said:


> Έτσι ακριβώς που το λες, ίσως ακούγεται αστείο, αλλά το _τι θα σου επιτρέπεται_ να καλλιεργείς είναι σχεδόν εδώ. Και ο διάσημος πλέον Καναδός γεωργός που τραβήχτηκε στα δικαστήρια με τη Μονσάντο, πιθανόν στην αρχή να γέλασε, μέχρι να συνειδητοποιήσει τι του συνέβη.



Καλά έκανε η Monsanto και του έκανε μήνυση. Ο Καναδός ήξερε πολύ καλά τι έκανε και παρενέβη τους όρους της εταιρείας. Δεν του έκαναν μήνυση γιατί τάχα μου αθώα ο αέρας έφερε στο χωράφι του σπόρους. Αν συνέβαινε αυτό δεν θα κέρδιζε τις δυο από τις τρεις διαμάχες η Monsanto.

Εξάλλου η ίδια η εταιρεία ποτέ δεν έκανε μηνύσεις για κάτι τέτοιο. Έχει μηνύσει πολλές φορές αγρότες που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει τους σπόρους της για δεύτερη χρονιά, αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει γιατί οι όροι χρήσης απαγορεύουν την φύλαξη σπόρων και επανασπορά από τον ίδιο τον αγρότη. Και δικαιωματικά, γιατί οι σπόροι σαν τεχνολογία είναι δικό τους προϊόν και όποιος δεν θέλει να υπόκειται σε τέτοιους όρους ας μην αγοράζει. Η Monsanto ξοδεύει χρόνια έρευνας και δισεκατομμύρια δολλάρια τα οποία κάπως πρέπει να πάρει πίσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά έκανε η Monsanto και του έκανε μήνυση.


Μηνύσεις κάνει όποιος θέλει, αλλά τελικά τα δικαστήρια δικαίωσαν τον αγρότη, σωστά; Ή, για να είμαι ακριβής, έδωσαν δίκιο και στους δυο:

The Supreme Court issued their decision in May 2004 and one can view the decision as a draw. The Court determined that Monsanto's patent is valid, but Schmeiser is not forced to pay Monsanto anything as he did not profit from the presence of Roundup Ready canola in his fields. This issue started with Monsanto demanding Schmeiser pay the $15/acre technology fee and in the end, Schmeiser did not have to pay. The Schmeiser family and supporters are pleased with this decision, however disappointed that the other areas of appeal were not overturned.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω συστηματικά λάθη στην μεθοδολογία, όσο εξειδικευμένο κι αν είναι το αντικείμενο. Προφανώς κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη δεν θα είναι το ίδιο εύκολο να ανιχνευθούν, αλλά υπάρχουν γενικές επιστημονικές αρχές και πρότυπα τα οποία είναι εύκολα ανιχνεύσιμα. Εν τούτοις, αυτό είναι ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα. Εξάλλου, όπως σωστά σημειώθηκε, η αξιολόγηση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γίνεται με κριτήρια που έχουν τεθεί από ειδικούς. Ο ειδικός λέει σε μένα να έχω τον νου μου για το Χ και το Ψ και εγώ απλώς ελέγχω.



Το ακραίο παράδειγμα το ανέφερες εσύ, όχι εγώ. Η αξιολόγηση σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γίνεται με κριτήρια που είναι πολύ γενικόλογα. Τα κριτήρια αυτά δεν μπορούν να σου διδάξουν το αντικείμενο. Μπορείς απλά να πεις "εντάξει, έκανα λάθος", δεν χρειάζεται να επιμένεις πάνω σε πράγματα που δεν γνωρίζεις.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

Κι εγώ μια ιστορία νίκης του αγρότη διάβασα. Α, και μια παρότρυνση για donation στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας -επειδή τα δικαστικά έξοδα είναι λέει μεγάλα...

Τέλος πάντων, για να μη φανεί ότι προβοκάρω, ήμουν από τους πρώτους που υπέγραψαν κατά των μεταλλαγμένων. Όμως δεν εννοούσα αυτό λέγοντας για ιστορίες συνωμοσίας. Εννοούσα την γελοία αγανάκτηση και τα τραβηγμένα απ' τα μαλλιά σενάρια που άκουσα φέτος το καλοκαίρι σε πολλές συντροφιές, όπου κάποιοι κατέληγαν στα σοβαρά να υποστηρίζουν ότι θα περνάει ο χωροφύλακας και θα σε μαγκώνει έτσι και βάλεις ντοματούλες στο μπαλκονάκι σου! (ναι, για την οικονομική κρίση μιλούσαμε...  ) ή θα πας να μαζέψεις ρίγανη ή θρούμπι από το βουνό. Μολονότι ο σχετικός νόμος (που δεν ξέρω καν αν έχει περάσει) στόχευε στο να απαγορευτεί η πώληση του κάθε μαντζουνιού ως πανάκεια για πάσα νόσο και μαλακία, και οι άνθρωποι να παρατάνε, ξέρω 'γώ, τα θεραπευτικά πρωτόκολλα του καρκίνου για να πίνουν απόσταγμα μαϊντανού ή φραπελιά (θου Κύριε...)
Όποιος σταθεί ψύχραιμα και παρατηρήσει το τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει, θα δει χωρίς μεγάλο κόπο ότι μάλλον το αντίθετο ισχύει. Δεν είδα κανέναν ως τώρα να μπήκε φυλακή επειδή έσπειρε βλίτα ή ντομάτα από παλιό σπόρο. Τώρα, αν δεν φρόντισε να κρατήσει (ή να βρει) και πήγε κι αγόρασε τα στείρα της Μονσάντο... ε, ας πρόσεχε.


----------



## Elsa (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Καλά έκανε η Monsanto και του έκανε μήνυση. Ο Καναδός ήξερε πολύ καλά τι έκανε και παρενέβη τους όρους της εταιρείας. Δεν του έκαναν μήνυση γιατί τάχα μου αθώα ο αέρας έφερε στο χωράφι του σπόρους. Αν συνέβαινε αυτό δεν θα κέρδιζε τις δυο από τις τρεις διαμάχες η Monsanto.



Κι όμως, ο αγρότης δεν είχε φυτέψει σπόρους της εταιρείας αλλά συμβατικούς. Τουλάχιστον στο βίντεο που έχω παρακολουθήσει έτσι έλεγε ο ίδιος, αν ξέρεις κάτι άλλο, το συζητάμε. Και πράγματι, η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου ήταν Σολομώντεια.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μπορώ να αναγνωρίσω συστηματικά λάθη στην μεθοδολογία, όσο εξειδικευμένο κι αν είναι το αντικείμενο. Προφανώς κάποια μεθοδολογικά λάθη δεν θα είναι το ίδιο εύκολο να ανιχνευθούν, αλλά υπάρχουν γενικές επιστημονικές αρχές και πρότυπα τα οποία είναι εύκολα ανιχνεύσιμα. Εν τούτοις, αυτό είναι ένα ακραίο παράδειγμα. Εξάλλου, όπως σωστά σημειώθηκε, η αξιολόγηση σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις γίνεται με κριτήρια που έχουν τεθεί από ειδικούς. Ο ειδικός λέει σε μένα να έχω τον νου μου για το Χ και το Ψ και εγώ απλώς ελέγχω.



Το παρακάτω θα έπρεπε να είναι στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου.

Για να το κάνω πιο λιανό, το να χρησιμοποιείς "γενικές επιστημονικές αρχές" όταν προσπαθείς να αξιολογήσεις μια τεχνική εξειδικευμένη εργασία είναι σα να προσπαθείς να αξιολογήσεις διδασκαλία με βάση το κριτήριο "ήρθε στην αίθουσα ο διδάσκων ή έμεινε σπίτι του;".


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

agezerlis said:


> Το ακραίο παράδειγμα το ανέφερες εσύ, όχι εγώ. Η αξιολόγηση σ' αυτές τις περιπτώσεις γίνεται με κριτήρια που είναι πολύ γενικόλογα. Τα κριτήρια αυτά δεν μπορούν να σου διδάξουν το αντικείμενο.



Γιατί, πού είπα εγώ ότι τα κριτήρια αυτά δεν είναι γενικόλογα; Πολύ περισσότερο, πού είπα ότι τα κριτήρια αυτά μπορούν να σου διδάξουν το αντικείμενο;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

Elsa said:


> Κι όμως, ο αγρότης δεν είχε φυτέψει σπόρους της εταιρείας αλλά συμβατικούς. Τουλάχιστον στο βίντεο που έχω παρακολουθήσει έτσι έλεγε ο ίδιος, αν ξέρεις κάτι άλλο, το συζητάμε. Και πράγματι, η απόφαση του δικαστηρίου ήταν Σολομώντεια.



Αυτό ισχυρίστηκε αυτός, το δικαστήριο όμως βρήκε ότι δεν ίσχυε ο ισχυρισμός του. Αρχικά η Monsanto δικαιώθηκε, ο αγρότης έκανε έφεση και η Monsanto ξαναδικαιώθηκε. Στην τρίτη δίκη βγήκε η απόφαση να μην πληρώσει ο αγρότης.


----------



## agezerlis (Sep 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί, πού είπα εγώ ότι τα κριτήρια αυτά δεν είναι γενικόλογα; Πολύ περισσότερο, πού είπα ότι τα κριτήρια αυτά μπορούν να σου διδάξουν το αντικείμενο;



Αν δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις καν τι σημαίνουν οι λέξεις στις προτάσεις που διαβάζεις, πόσο μάλλον τα σύμβολα, το να σου πει κάποιος ειδικός "πρόσεξε να δεις αν τα συμπεράσματα προκύπτουν από τις προϋποθέσεις και τα ενδιάμεσα βήματα" είναι παντελώς άχρηστο.

Είναι προφανές ότι δεν έχεις καμία διάθεση να μάθεις ή να μάθεις να σκέφτεσαι, οπότε δεν ξανα-απαντάω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

Καλά, είναι όπως τα λες. Για να κάνεις αξιολόγηση πρέπει να έχεις γράψει ο ίδιος το paper αλλιώς δεν θα καταλάβεις τα συμβολάκια που εισάγονται.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Ελληγεννή, έχεις κάνει σπουδές, έχεις φτάσει σε κάποιο επίπεδο. Αναρωτιέμαι: στην τάξη άκουγες τους καθηγητές σου ή τους έλεγες εσύ τι πρέπει να πούνε;

:s


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ελληγεννή, έχεις κάνει σπουδές, έχεις φτάσει σε κάποιο επίπεδο. Αναρωτιέμαι: στην τάξη άκουγες τους καθηγητές σου ή τους έλεγες εσύ τι πρέπει να πούνε;
> :s



Και τα δυο (σοβαρά). Θυμάμαι την φιλόλογο που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι η κλιτική του λύκου είναι "λύκο" αντί "λύκε" -έτσι λέει ήταν μόνο στα αρχαία- και ότι δεν υπάρχουν επιρρήματα σε -ως στην δημοτική. Επίσης θυμάμαι έναν καθηγητή που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι η βέλτιστη ταξινόμηση γίνεται με bubble sort κι έναν άλλον που προσπαθούσε να με πείσει ότι δεν υπάρχουν άπειρα μεγαλύτερα από άλλα άπειρα. Εξάλλου ποτέ δεν συμφωνούσα με την ερμηνεία που έδιναν τα βιβλία και οι φιλόλογοι στην ανάλυση ποίησης. Πάντα είχα μια δική μου θεώρηση και πάντα καταλήγαμε σε κόντρες (μια φορά με έβγαλε φιλόλογος από την τάξη γιατί της είπα "καλά, είναι όπως τα λέτε").


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όμως (...) γνωρίζω ως μηχανικός ότι για τα πάντα μπορούν να υπάρχουν διαδικασίες ποιοτικού ελέγχου. Και μάλιστα, διαδικασίες διατυπωμένες τόσο απλά ώστε να μπορεί να υλοποιούνται από το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του προσωπικού που καλείται να τις υλοποιήσει.


Πάντα μου ζήλευα την ευτυχία των ανθρώπων που εργάζονται με την άψυχη ύλη. Η κούρασή τους φεύγει μ’ ένα μπανάκι κι έναν καλό ύπνο, το έζησα για πολύ καιρό και το γνωρίζω. Το δικό μας, όμως, "υλικό" δεν είναι μείγμα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος για να κάνεις μια δοκιμή θραύσης. Ούτε καν μπορείς να επιλέξεις ή ν’ αλλάξεις τα υλικά σου (κάτι που μεταφορικά κάνουν τα ακριβά ιδιωτικά σχολεία).



drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, έχω καταλάβει (χωρίς να έχω διαβάσει κάτι ιδιαίτερο σχετικά) ότι σήμερα υπάρχει στην Ευρώπη ένα σύστημα αξιολόγησης της εκπαίδευσης (PISA) που (αυτό φαντάζομαι εννοεί ο Ντράζεν) διατυπώθηκε από συντηρητικές κυρίως κυβερνήσεις και εκπορεύεται από συντηρητικά κέντρα σκέψης, με στόχους που υποθέτω ότι ταιριάζουν στο συγκεκριμένο προφίλ πολιτικής (δηλαδή, να ετοιμάσει το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό σύμφωνα με τις προβλεπόμενες ανάγκες της συγκεκριμένης πολιτικής)


Και πάλι πολύ καλά κατάλαβες. Το πρόβλημα έγκειται στο ότι, στην εποχή μας, για την λειτουργία του συστήματος είναι απαραίτητο μόνο το 20% του πληθυσμού, όπως σε συγκέντρωση *της* Λέσχης ανέφερε ο γερο- Brzezinski στους (μη συνωμοτούντες) συνδαιτημόνες του, και ότι το υπόλοιπο του πληθυσμού θα πρέπει να έχει ένα οριακό επίπεδο διαβίωσης και (κάτι σαν) «βυζοδιασκέδαση» (tittienment; Δυστυχώς δεν έχω την παραπομπή, βρίσκεται όμως στο Jean - Claude Michéa,_ Η εκπαίδευση της αμάθειας_, Βιβλιόραμα, 2002) για να ξεχνιέται. Κάθε ομοιότητα με την πραγματικότητα είναι απότοκη συνωμοσιολογίας.

Σχετικά με τους* σπόρους*, ακόμη κι αν προς το παρόν δεν απαγορεύεται η ελεύθερη καλλιέργεια παραδοσιακών ειδών, όταν στον περίγυρο του μπαχτσέ σου πέφτουν τα φυτοφάρμακα σαν το χαλάζι, φυτοφάρμακα που σκοτώνουν τα πάντα, πλην των τυποποιημένων σπόρων και των απογόνων τους, στην ουσία σού το απαγορεύουν. Αύριο θα σου επιβάλ(λ)ουν την χρήση τους για λόγους δημόσιας υγείας. Μην ξεχνάμε, άλλωστε, την όχι και τόσο μακρυνή εποχή, κατά την οποία (καί γνωστοί μου) αναγκάστηκαν (αν δεν ήθελαν να τις στεγάσουν και περιορίσουν μέσα στο κοτέτσι) να σφάξουν τις λιγοστές τους κοτούλες, γιατί συνέτρεχαν οι ως άνω λόγοι (και πρόστιμα έως 3000 ευρώ), λόγω μιας “επιδημίας”, που, πέρα από τα οικονομικά της συγκείμενα, χρησίμευσε περισσότερο σαν άσκηση μαζικής υπακοής λόγω πανικού, όπως η αντικαπνιστική υστερία (την ώρα που οι πολιτικές αποθαρρύνουν την χρήση δημόσιων μέσων μεταφοράς είτε βαριακούν στις καταγγελίες για ρυπογόνα φουγάρα ή καρκινογόνες κεραίες είτε ψεκάζουν τον κόσμο χημικά παρά τις γνωματεύσεις των καθ' ύλην αρμοδίων) ή οι επιθέσεις με άνθρακα (αλήθεια, εκείνες οι στολές χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τουλάχιστον σε κανένα καρναβάλι; ).

Σχετικά με τις *“συνωμοσίες”*, το πρόβλημα είναι τί θα ορίσεις ως τέτοιες. Αν φαντάζεσαι ιππότες με σπαθιά, όρκους σε ακαταλαβίστικες γλώσσες και αίματα παρθένων, θα γελάσω μαζί σου (μολονότι τα τυπικά εισόδου στους βαθμούς της μασονίας περιλαμβάνουν τα δύο πρώτα τουλάχιστον). Αν, αντιθέτως, χαρακτηρίσεις ως συνωμοσία κάθε συννενόηση εξωθεσμικών (και γι’ αυτό ανεξέλεγκτων) ομάδων με θεσμικούς παράγοντες για ανάληψη “δράσεων” που προωθούν συμφέροντα πέρα από αυτά που κρίθηκαν κι εγκρίθηκαν με τον τρόπο που τα κατά τόπους συντάγματα (όχι στρατιωτικά) ορίζουν, ε, τότε, ναι, αυτό είναι συνωμοσία (ή όπως αλλιώς θέλετε πείτε το.) Όταν οι ευρωπαϊκές τράπεζες δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν την χασούρα από τον τζόγο με τα αμερικάνικα σκουπίδια και στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό στους πολλούς, ανατρέποντας κυβερνήσεις κι επιβάλλοντας μεγαλοστελέχη τους στα τιμόνια της διακυβέρνησης, αυτό πώς να το ονομάσω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Όταν οι ευρωπαϊκές τράπεζες δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν την χασούρα από τον τζόγο με τα αμερικάνικα σκουπίδια και στέλνουν τον λογαριασμό στους πολλούς, ανατρέποντας κυβερνήσεις κι επιβάλλοντας μεγαλοστελέχη τους στα τιμόνια της διακυβέρνησης, αυτό πώς να το ονομάσω;



Χρηματοπιστωτικό σύστημα.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Σχετικά με τους* σπόρους*, ακόμη κι αν προς το παρόν δεν απαγορεύεται η ελεύθερη καλλιέργεια παραδοσιακών ειδών, όταν στον περίγυρο του μπαχτσέ σου πέφτουν τα φυτοφάρμακα σαν το χαλάζι, φυτοφάρμακα που σκοτώνουν τα πάντα, πλην των τυποποιημένων σπόρων και των απογόνων τους, στην ουσία σού το απαγορεύουν.



Τα φυτοφάρμακα σκοτώνουν έντομα, μύκητες, βακτήρια και ζιζάνια, όχι τους παραδοσιακούς σπόρους. Δεν υπάρχει φυτοφάρμακο που να διακρίνει τον τυποποιημένο σπόρο από τον παραδοσιακό και να καταστρέφει τον δεύτερο.

Και η όλη λογική που κρύβεται πίσω από τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα -κοινώς μεταλλαγμένα- φυτά είναι η εισαγωγή γονιδίων ανθεκτικότητας σε ασθένειες, ώστε να _μην_ χρησιμοποιούνται φυτοφάρμακα, με όλες τις αρνητικές συνέπειές τους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Πάντα μου ζήλευα την ευτυχία των ανθρώπων που εργάζονται με την άψυχη ύλη. Η κούρασή τους φεύγει μ’ ένα μπανάκι κι έναν καλό ύπνο, το έζησα για πολύ καιρό και το γνωρίζω. Το δικό μας, όμως, "υλικό" δεν είναι μείγμα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος για να κάνεις μια δοκιμή θραύσης. Ούτε καν μπορείς να επιλέξεις ή ν’ αλλάξεις τα υλικά σου (κάτι που μεταφορικά κάνουν τα ακριβά ιδιωτικά σχολεία).


:) Όμως εσύ ξεκίνησες ήδη τον ποιοτικό έλεγχο, συγκρίνοντας παιδιά του σήμερα με παιδιά των δεκαετιών του 70 και του 80. Και ο sarant μάς είπε ότι στη Γαλλία κρατάνε ανάλογα στοιχεία χρόνων.

Ο ποιοτικός έλεγχος στην απόδοση των ανθρώπων γίνεται με εξετάσεις και στάθμιση των αποτελεσμάτων. Αν, λέμε αν, είχαμε διαχρονικά αποτελέσματα εξετάσεων των παιδιών 1ης δημοτικού (εξετάσεων που θα ελέγχουν αν τα παιδιά έμαθαν αυτό που πρέπει, να προσθέτουν π.χ. τρεις αριθμούς ή να συντάσσουν μια πρόταση με άγνωστα δομικά στοιχεία, και με τον παιδαγωγικά σωστό τρόπο) από όλα τα δημοτικά της χώρας, θα μπορούσαμε να τεκμηριώσουμε αν τα σημερινά παιδιά προσθέτουν καλύτερα ή χειρότερα από ό,τι πριν 30 χρόνια. Επίσης, θα βλέπαμε πόσο χειρότερα ήταν τα αποτελέσματα στα πομάκικα χωριά πριν 30 χρόνια και πόσο σήμερα ή πώς εξελίσσονται διαχρονικά τα αποτελέσματα π.χ. στην Γκράβα. Ακόμη, θεός φυλάξοι, θα ξέραμε πώς εξελίσσονται διαχρονικά τα αποτελέσματα των μαθητών του Δόκτορα Τάδε και, συσχετίζοντάς τα με τα συνολικά των σχολείων, θα βλέπαμε αν βελτιώνεται ή τα γράφει πια στον κόκορα.

Και να πεις ότι δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο τεράστιο κόρπους δεδομένων στην Ελλάδα; Πανελλαδικές. Σαράντα χρόνια αποτελέσματα. Στάθμισέ τα και δες: Τι κάνουν διαχρονικά οι μαθητές των ιδιωτικών και τι των δημόσιων σχολείων; Τι κάνουν τα παιδιά της πρωτεύουσας και τι των άλλων πόλεων; Τι κάνουν τα παιδιά στις Κηφισιές και τι κάνουν τα παιδιά στα Περάματα. Δεν είναι αξιόπιστα τα αποτελέσματα; Ας τα δούμε πρώτα.


(ΥΓ. Δεν δούλεψα ποτέ μου σαν μηχανικός, όχι όπως το φαντάζεσαι τουλάχιστον. Το 75% της τάξης μου ετεροαπασχολήθηκε. Κυρίως το διοικητικό και οργανωτικό κομμάτι των σπουδών μου αξιοποίησα. ;))


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Τα φυτοφάρμακα σκοτώνουν έντομα, μύκητες, βακτήρια και ζιζάνια, όχι τους παραδοσιακούς σπόρους. Δεν υπάρχει φυτοφάρμακο που να διακρίνει τον τυποποιημένο σπόρο από τον παραδοσιακό και να καταστρέφει τον δεύτερο.


 Φυσικά και τα φυτοφάρμακα (παρασιτοκτόνα ή εντομοκτόνα) δεν σκοτώνουν τους σπόρους, καταστρέφουν, όμως, όλην την μικροπανίδα και μικροχλωρίδα διαλύοντας την ισορροπία του συστήματος. Ακόμη, είναι τόσο δυνατά που μόνο τα τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα φυτά μπορούν να τα αντέξουν. Οι παθογόνοι οργανισμοί, στην προσπάθειά τους να επιβιώσουν, μεταναστεύουν εκεί που απειλούνται λιγότερο.



panadeli said:


> Και η όλη λογική που κρύβεται πίσω από τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα -κοινώς μεταλλαγμένα- φυτά είναι η εισαγωγή γονιδίων ανθεκτικότητας σε ασθένειες, ώστε να _μην_ χρησιμοποιούνται φυτοφάρμακα, με όλες τις αρνητικές συνέπειές τους.


Αυτό διατείνονται. Προς το παρόν, η τροποποίηση έχει να κάνει με την ανθεκτικότητα των φυτών (τους) σε συγκεκριμένα φυτοφάρμακα και τις ακόρεστες ανάγκες τους σε λίπανση.

Ψάξε λίγο το τί γίνεται στην Αργεντινή, φερ' ειπείν, στην επαρχία Formosa με τους αεροψεκασμούς και τον πολλαπλασιασμό των καρκίνων (και -γενέσεων) και θα καταλάβεις προς τα πού βαδίζουμε. Άλλωστε, ακολουθούμε τα βήματα της Αργεντινής (στην πτώση της), με την διαφορά ότι δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ακόμη μία κυβέρνηση που θα ξεκόψει με όλη την γάγγραινα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, ώστε να αρχίσει η επούλωση, όπως γίνεται εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> δεν έχει εμφανιστεί ακόμη μία κυβέρνηση που θα ξεκόψει με όλη την γάγγραινα του νεοφιλελευθερισμού, ώστε να αρχίσει η επούλωση


Εγώ περιμένω με απίστευτο ενδιαφέρον και περιέργεια τη στιγμή που κάποιος Σύριζα θα έρθει αντιμέτωπος με τον ατόφιο (χωρίς τη γάγγραινα του φιλελευθερισμού) ελληναρισμό του αδιάφθορου Έλληνα πολίτη και του δημιουργικού δημόσιου υπαλλήλου, και θα προσπαθήσουν να φτιάξουν το νέο ελληνικό κράτος. Θεωρώ ότι θα είναι μια υπέροχη πρόκληση που ειλικρινώς θα ήθελα να ζήσω (και ας κλαίω μετά — αλλά μπορεί και να χαίρομαι).

Και προσοχή στα σχόλια: μη φύγει όλο το νήμα και βρεθεί εξόριστο στα Πολιτικά :)


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2012)

Drazen, μιλάς για ορθολογισμό και διαφωτισμό κλπ κλπ αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι επιβεβαιώνεις μερικώς αυτά που συζητούσε ο Arberlis στο νήμα για την κρίση. 
Το 20% που αναφέρεις είναι παρεμπιπτόντως πολύ καλύτερο από το ήδη υπάρχον 10%.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ περιμένω με απίστευτο ενδιαφέρον και περιέργεια τη στιγμή που κάποιος Σύριζα θα έρθει αντιμέτωπος με τον ατόφιο (χωρίς τη γάγγραινα του φιλελευθερισμού) ελληναρισμό του αδιάφθορου Έλληνα πολίτη και του δημιουργικού δημόσιου υπαλλήλου, και θα προσπαθήσουν να φτιάξουν το νέο ελληνικό κράτος.



Ψεκασμένους τους θες ή αψέκαστους; Γιατί η διαφορά είναι τεράστια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και προσοχή στα σχόλια: μη φύγει όλο το νήμα και βρεθεί εξόριστο στα Πολιτικά :)



Σύριζα, Χρυσή Αυγή, Αριστερά, Δεξιά, Κατακόρυφα, Γκάντι, ΠΑΣΟΚ, ΝΔ, Φύρερ, Κυπριακό, Μπους, Φλέιμινγκ Μπους, Χάρης Ρώμας, Ολυμπιακός. Πώς τα πάω;


----------



## panadeli (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Προς το παρόν, η τροποποίηση έχει να κάνει με την ανθεκτικότητα των φυτών (τους) σε συγκεκριμένα φυτοφάρμακα



Την ανθεκτικότητα των φυτών (τους) [όχι σε ασθένειες, αλλά] σε συγκεκριμένα _*φυτοφάρμακα;*_
Αυτό ομολογουμένως πρώτη φορά το ακούω.
Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις από πού αντλείς αυτή την (αν μου επιτρέπεις, εξωφρενική) πληροφορία;


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2012)

Μια γρήγορη κουβέντα, για να κλείσει αυτό το ξέσπασμά μου στα γρήγορα, αλλιώς ας στείλουμε αυτά τα σχόλια αλλού: Με ενοχλεί το δάχτυλο που δείχνει μόνο τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό ή μόνο τη δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε αύριο κιόλας να πατήσουμε ένα κουμπί και να απαλλαγεί ο κόσμος όλος από τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό (γιατί να απαλλαγεί η Ελλάδα μόνη της δεν το βλέπω). Θα αλλάξει αυτή η αφαίρεση της γάγγραινας το νεοελληνικό κράτος της πελατοκρατίας; Όσο η μία ή η άλλη παράταξη συνεχίζει να δείχνει μέρος μόνο από τις κουταμάρες που μας έφεραν εδώ, εγώ δεν έχω καμιά ελπίδα ότι θα ανθρωπέψουμε.


----------



## drazen (Sep 27, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Την ανθεκτικότητα των φυτών (τους) *[όχι σε ασθένειες, αλλά]* σε συγκεκριμένα _*φυτοφάρμακα;*_ Αυτό ομολογουμένως πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις από πού αντλείς αυτή την (αν μου επιτρέπεις, εξωφρενική) πληροφορία;


Πρώτον, η προσθήκη, έγχρωμη και δυνατή, είναι δική σου.
Δεύτερον, κάτι σχετικό.
"2.3 Παραγωγή φυτών ανθεκτικών σε ζιζανιοκτόνα. Η εταιρία Monsanto κυκλοφόρησε στην αγορά, το 1996, την γενετικά τροποποιημένη σόγια, η οποία είναι ανθεκτική στο ευρέως χρησιμοποιούμενο ζιζανιοκτόνο Roundup. Στη γενετικά τροποποιημένη σόγια έχει εισαχθεί το βακτηριακό γονίδιο CP4-EPSPS (enolpyruvylsikinate-phosphate synthase) το οποίο παράγει ένα ένζυμο ανθεκτικό στη δράση του ζιζανιοκτόνου. Το Roundup καταστέλλει την δράση του φυσικού φυτικού ενζύμου EPSPS και καταστρέφει τα φυτά (σχόλιο δικό μου: *όλα τα άλλα*). Τα γενετικά τροποποιημένα όμως φυτά, που παράγουν το «ανθεκτικό» ένζυμο *δεν επηρεάζονται* από τη δράση του Roundup." 
Σύνδεσμος: https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...NUFjYi&sig=AHIEtbTVP7iTXsxRrM_VyhPitgcTBixzyA

Η τροποποίηση γίνεται (καί) με κριτήριο την αντοχή έναντι φυτοφαρμάκων. Η λογική είναι απλή: shoot them all κι ας επιβιώσει ο δυνατότερος (που είναι, βέβαια, ο δικός μας).
Άρθρα υπάρχουν πολλά, αρκεί κάποιος να θέλει να ψάξει και να ακούσει.
Συγνώμη (κλειδοφύλακες) για την απάντηση. Δεν πρόκειται να ανταπαντήσω.
Επιστρέφω στην γλώσσα: ποίηση και αινίες.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 27, 2012)

drazen said:


> Άρθρα υπάρχουν πολλά, αρκεί κάποιος να θέλει να ψάξει και να ακούσει.



This knife cuts both ways.


----------



## drazen (Sep 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> This knife cuts both ways.


Σίγουρα. Δίχως να ισχυρίζομαι ότι μελέτησα εξαντλητικά το θέμα, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι είδα και την διθυραμβική περιγραφή της άλλης πλευράς, ενός μέλλοντος δίχως φυτοφάρμακα, δίχως πείνα, όπου όλοι θα κυκλοφορούμε χορτάτοι και χαμογελαστοί με σκηνικό ένα πράσινο περιβάλλον. Το θέμα είναι: τους πιστεύω; Και, κυρίως, γιατί να τους πιστέψω;
Όταν βλέπω τί πραγματικά γίνεται, την αδιαφορία για τους καρκίνους, τις τερατογενέσεις και την φτώχεια, το χρηματιστήριο των δημητριακών, τον τρόπο με τον οποίο αποφεύγονται ο έλεγχος και η λογοδοσία (διαπλοκή με πολιτική και δικαστική εξουσία, άκριτη υποστήριξη των κυρίαρχων ΜΜΕ) και, τέλος, την εξοργιστική χλιδή της κορυφής της πυραμίδας, τα επιχειρήματά τους μού ακούγονται ως προεκλογικές παροχές ρουτίνας, απλοελληνιστί, *παραμύθιασμα* .
*
Από την στιγμή που βλέπω τις πράξεις τους, παύουν να μ' ενδιαφέρουν οι ιδέες τους* (όπως είπε κι ο μπρεχτικός κύριος Κόινερ).

(Κύριοι μοδεράτορες, στείλτε αυτό το ποστ εκεί που ανήκει)


----------



## panadeli (Sep 28, 2012)

drazen said:


> Δίχως να ισχυρίζομαι ότι μελέτησα εξαντλητικά το θέμα, σε διαβεβαιώνω ότι είδα και την διθυραμβική περιγραφή της άλλης πλευράς, ενός μέλλοντος δίχως φυτοφάρμακα, δίχως πείνα, όπου όλοι θα κυκλοφορούμε χορτάτοι και χαμογελαστοί με σκηνικό ένα πράσινο περιβάλλον. Το θέμα είναι: τους πιστεύω; Και, κυρίως, γιατί να τους πιστέψω;



Από το μαύρο της μιας πλευράς πετάγεσαι στο άσπρο της άλλης.
Προφανώς και δεν _*πρέπει*_ να πιστέψεις κάποιον που σου υπόσχεται ένα μέλλον δίχως πείνα. Όποιος σου υπόσχεται κάτι τέτοιο σε παραμυθιάζει αγρίως. Εγώ δεν θα πίστευα την παραμικρή κουβέντα που θα έβγαινε από το στόμα του. Αντίστοιχα, την ίδια επιφυλακτικότητα διατηρώ και για όποιον μου δαιμονοποιεί πλήρως κάτι (τα μεταλλαγμένα, τον νεοφιλελευθερισμό, τη λέσχη Μπίλντερμπεργκ, κ.ο.κ.). 

Η κατάσταση όμως δεν είναι άσπρο-μαύρο. 
Το ερώτημα είναι: _Σε σχέση με την κυρίαρχη σημερινή πρακτική,_ όπου στις καλλιέργειες ευρείας κλίμακας χρησιμοποιούνται μεγάλες ποσότητες λιπασμάτων και παρασιτοκτόνων, ένας γενετικά τροποποιημένος οργανισμός που δεν χρειάζεται λιπάσματα ή παρασιτοκτόνα αντιπροσωπεύει το καλύτερο ή το χειρότερο; Το μέτρο σύγκρισής μας πρέπει να είναι το τι γίνεται _σήμερα,_ όχι μια ουτοπική πραγματικότητα δίχως πείνα.


----------



## drazen (Sep 28, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Το ερώτημα είναι: _Σε σχέση με την κυρίαρχη σημερινή πρακτική,_ όπου στις καλλιέργειες ευρείας κλίμακας χρησιμοποιούνται μεγάλες ποσότητες λιπασμάτων και παρασιτοκτόνων, ένας γενετικά τροποποιημένος οργανισμός που δεν χρειάζεται λιπάσματα ή παρασιτοκτόνα αντιπροσωπεύει το καλύτερο ή το χειρότερο; Το μέτρο σύγκρισής μας πρέπει να είναι το τι γίνεται _σήμερα_


_
Εσύ γνωρίζεις κάποιο *υπαρκτό* παράδειγμα συγκεκριμένου υβριδίου ή ΓΜΟ που δεν χρειάζεται λίπανση και ψέκασμα; Έτσι για να κολυμπήσω κι εγώ λίγο στις αποχρώσεις του γκρίζου. :)_


----------



## panadeli (Sep 29, 2012)

drazen said:


> Εσύ γνωρίζεις κάποιο *υπαρκτό* παράδειγμα συγκεκριμένου υβριδίου ή ΓΜΟ που δεν χρειάζεται λίπανση και ψέκασμα;



Αν εννοείς να μην χρειάζεται _απολύτως_ τίποτα, όχι δεν ξέρω, και θα ξαφνιαζόμουν αν υπήρχε. 
Αλλά παραδείγματα γενετικά τροποποιημένων οργανισμών με αντίσταση σε συγκεκριμένες ασθένειες (από έντομα, βακτήρια κλπ), για τις οποίες κατ΄επέκταση δεν χρειάζεται ψεκασμός, είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν πολλά. Ένα πολύ γνωστό παράδειγμα είναι το Bt corn, διαγονιδιακό καλαμπόκι με γονίδια του βακτηρίου _Bacillus thuringiensis,_ που προσφέρουν ανθεκτικότητα σε έντομα. 
Δυο σύνδεσμοι, πολύ στα πρόχειρα:
http://www.gmo-compass.org/eng/agri_biotechnology/breeding_aims/147.pest_resistant_crops.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Genetically_modified_maize

Από τον πρώτο σύνδεσμο:
If plants produce Bt toxin on their own, they can defend themselves against specific types of insects. This means farmers no longer have to use chemical insecticides to control certain insect problems.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 2, 2012)

Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα της αξιολόγησης

Έλαβα σήμερα στο ηλεκτρονικό μου ταχυδρομείο το ακόλουθο ιμέιλ, το οποίο μου προώθησε αριστερός φίλος. Πηγή του είναι οι Συνεργαζόμενες Εκπαιδευτικές Κινήσεις (αριστερό συνδικαλιστικό σχήμα, θεωρητικά ανεξάρτητο αλλά με ισχυρή παρουσία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ):

Είναι σαφέστατο πως δεν πρέπει να συμπληρώσουμε το ερωτηματολόγιο.

Το υπουργείο θέλει να μας εγκλωβίσει σε μια διαδικασία, βάζοντας στην άκρη το συνδικάτο και τις αποφάσεις του.

Πρέπει να αποκαλύψουμε τους στόχους, το υποκριτικό ενδιαφέρον για τη βελτίωση της εκπαίδευσης την οποία έχουν διαλύσει με τα μέτρα.

Και απολύτως υποκριτικό να μιλάμε για ερευνα γνώμης τη στιγμή που έχουν ήδη ψηφίσει το πλαίσιο της αξιολογησης (ν.4024/11)

Σήμερα εχει ΔΣ στην ΟΛΜΕ και θα επιδιώξουμε να παρθεί απόφαση για μη συμπλήρωση με ένα λιτο κείμενο με επιχειρήματα.


Και ψάχνοντας στο δίκτυο βρήκα αυτό:

ΟΛΜΕ: Να μη συμπληρώσουν οι εκπαιδευτικοί το ερωτηματολόγιο για την αξιολόγηση


----------



## panadeli (Oct 4, 2012)

Για όποιον έχει όρεξη, πολλές μαζεμένες ανακοινώσεις κατά της αξιολόγησης, μαζί με μερικά ενδιαφέροντα κονταροχτυπήματα στα σχόλια:

http://live-pro.gr/arthra/να-μη-συμπληρώσει-κανείς-το-ερωτηματολόγιο-για-την-αξιολόγηση


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Επειδή όρεξη έχω αλλά αντοχές δεν έχω, λύσε μου μια απορία: υπάρχει κάποιος, μεμονωμένος ή οργανωμένος, που να απορρίπτει την αξιολόγηση επειδή δεν έχει εκπαιδευτικό αποτέλεσμα; Ή έχουν όλοι βρει προφάσεις εν αμαρτίαις;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 5, 2012)

Δεν ξέρω αν σε καλύπτω, αλλά το ΚΚΕ απορρίπτει την αξιολόγηση _συνολικά,_ γιατί πιστεύει ότι είναι εργαλείο για να γίνει το σχολείο πιο ταξικό. (Στο καπιταλιστικό πλαίσιο πάντα, στο κομμουνιστικό φαντάζομαι θα τη δεχόταν.) Δες εδώ. Οι υπόλοιποι λένε ότι δεν την απορρίπτουν συνολικά, αλλά ότι διαφωνούν ως προς το _πώς_ και κυρίως _από ποιόν_ θα γίνει. Τέτοιες επιφυλάξεις βέβαια είναι βάσιμες, κι εγώ τις έχω, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι συνιστούν λόγο να αποφύγεις τον διάλογο ή να μην συμπληρώσεις ένα ερωτηματολόγιο (το οποίο, παρεμπιπτόντως, τέτοια θέματα ακριβώς θίγει). Οι επιφυλάξεις ως προς το εκπαιδευτικό αποτέλεσμα της αξιολόγησης θα έπρεπε να αποτελούν _βάση_ διαλόγου και όχι αφορμή αποφυγής του. Εκτός βέβαια αν δεν θες την αξιολόγηση καθόλου και ντρέπεσαι να το πεις ανοιχτά.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Εκτός βέβαια αν δεν θες την αξιολόγηση καθόλου και ντρέπεσαι να το πεις ανοιχτά.


Ο κόσμος το 'χει τούμπανο κι αυτοί κρυφό καμάρι. :devil:


----------



## nickel (Oct 5, 2012)

Με καλύψατε και σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 11, 2012)

Ανακοίνωση του Συλλόγου Εκπαιδευτικών Α'θμιας Εκπαίδευσης Α' Αθήνας σχετικά με την παράταση συμπλήρωσης του ερωτηματολογίου για την αξιολόγηση:

Απαράδεκτη μεθόδευση η παράταση συμπλήρωσης του ερωτηματολογίου για την αξιολόγηση. Το Υπουργείο Παιδείας, ανακοίνωσε την παράταση της διαδικασίας συμπλήρωσης του ερωτηματολογίου για την αξιολόγηση, με το πρόσχημα ότι «δεν έχουν δοθεί ακόμα και σήμερα κλειδάριθμοι στους εκπαιδευτικούς σε πολλά σχολεία με ευθύνη Διευθυντών». [...] Θεωρούμε απαράδεκτη την επιχείρηση διασυρμού των διευθυντών των σχολικών μονάδων στην κοινή γνώμη. Αποτελεί πρόσχημα για την παράταση της διαδικασίας για μια εβδομάδα ακόμη με στόχο να ασκηθούν ανομολόγητες πιέσεις στους εκπαιδευτικούς.Το ερωτηματολόγιο έχει ήδη καταδικασθεί στη συνείδηση των συναδέλφων ως μια αποτυχημένη απόπειρα να εμφανίσει τους εκπαιδευτικούς συμμέτοχους στη διαδικασία σφαγής τους. [...] Δεν θα γίνουμε συνένοχοι στη περαιτέρω μισθολογική – βαθμολογική μας σφαγή, στην παιδαγωγική μας υποδούλωση, στην επιστημονική μας απαξίωση, στην ίδια την απόλυση τη δική μας ή συναδέλφων μας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Απορία: αν το ερωτηματολόγιο το συμπληρώσουν όλοι (ή οι πιο πολλοί) και πουν ότι δεν τους αρέσει η αξιολόγηση, πώς ακριβώς θα γίνουν συμμέτοχοι στην αξιολόγηση, αφού θα έχουν εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις τους;

Πέρα από αυτό, η πιο πανω ανακοίνωση είναι απλώς για να έχουμε να βγάζουμε ανακοινώσεις. Γιατί δεν διαμαρτύρονται που δίνει η εφορία παράταση, αφού είναι τόσο κατά των παρατάσεων;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2012)

Αχ, είναι τόσο μα τόσο κουραστικοί... φαντάζομαι και για τα χάλια του σχολείου φταίει πάντα κάποιος άλλος, το κράτος, το υπουργείο, η μοίρα μας η σακατεμένη, οι κάτοικοι του Άλφα Κενταύρου... Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι μαζί με τα ξερά, δηλαδή μαζί με τον κάθε ανίκανο, αγράμματο, κομπλεξικό υπαλληλίσκο, που δεν θα επιβίωνε ούτε μισή ώρα έξω από το δημόσιο, καίγονται και τα χλωρά, άνθρωποι καταρτισμένοι, μορφωμένοι στ' αλήθεια, και όχι στα χαρτιά, ικανοί, που αγαπούν το επάγγελμα που διάλεξαν. Γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι έτσι και τολμήσει να πει κανείς ότι θέλει να αξιολογηθεί, είναι τσιράκι της κυβέρνησης, δούλος του κεφαλαίου, α, και το αγαπημένο μου, νεοφιλελεύθερο παπαγαλάκι.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία: αν το ερωτηματολόγιο το συμπληρώσουν όλοι (ή οι πιο πολλοί) και πουν ότι δεν τους αρέσει η αξιολόγηση, πώς ακριβώς θα γίνουν συμμέτοχοι στην αξιολόγηση, αφού θα έχουν εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις τους;



Τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα προφανώς φοβούνται ότι αν όλοι ή οι πιο πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο, ίσως να _*μην*_ πουν ότι δεν τους αρέσει η αξιολόγηση. Έτσι καλούν σε αποχή προσπαθώντας να υπονομεύσουν συνολικά τη διαδικασία.

Για το άλλο που λες έχεις προφανώς δίκιο. Γι' αυτό ακριβώς πόσταρα και την ανακοίνωση. Βρήκα εξόχως σουρρεαλιστικό να χαρακτηρίζεται "απαράδεκτη μεθόδευση" η παράταση συμπλήρωσης ενός ερωτηματολογίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα προφανώς φοβούνται ότι αν όλοι ή οι πιο πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο, ίσως να _*μην*_ πουν ότι δεν τους αρέσει η αξιολόγηση.


Ή ότι αν πουν ότι δεν τους αρέσει η αξιολόγηση, θα κατηγορηθούν εύλογα από την κοινή γνώμη ως τεμπέληδες που δεν θέλουν να αξιολογούνται ή ως όργανα των συνδικαλιστών κ.λπ.. Εδώ δεν είναι τόσο απλό το θέμα. Στη μικροκλίμακά του, μου θυμίζει γιατί δεν πρέπει να γίνονται δημοψηφίσματα για τα δικαιώματα των μειονοτήτων, την ανεξιθρησκεία κ.λπ.

Εμένα μου είναι αδιανόητο να τίθεται καν σε δημοψηφισματική λογική, μέσω ερωτηματολογίου, κάτι αυτονόητο όπως η αξιολόγηση. Καταναλογία, τι περιμένουμε ακριβώς ότι θα έδινε ένα ερωτηματολόγιο για όλους με ερώτημα αν θέλουμε να φορολογούμαστε;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 11, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αχ, είναι τόσο μα τόσο κουραστικοί... φαντάζομαι και για τα χάλια του σχολείου φταίει πάντα κάποιος άλλος, το κράτος, το υπουργείο, η μοίρα μας η σακατεμένη, οι κάτοικοι του Άλφα Κενταύρου...



Προχθές έβαλα σε δύο τάξεις ένα ολιγόλεπτο τεστ Φυσικής. Στο διάλειμμα, μπαίνω στο γραφείο των καθηγητών κρατώντας ένα πάκο γραπτά. Με βλέπει μια συνάδελφος αγγλικού και με ρωτάει αν είχα βάλει διαγώνισμα. Της απάντησα ότι δεν είχα βάλει διαγώνισμα αλλά ένα δεκάλεπτο τεστ με δυο σύντομες ασκήσεις, και ότι είχα αποφασίσει να βάζω πολλά μικρά τέτοια τεστ ώστε να επιβλέπω την πρόοδο (ή μη) των μαθητών, γιατί είχα παρατηρήσει ότι όποτε τους έδινα άσκηση για το σπίτι οι μισοί δεν την έκαναν και από τους υπόλοιπους οι μισοί την αντέγραφαν από τους άλλους μισούς. Τους ανακοίνωσα λοιπόν, της λέω, ότι κάθε δεύτερο μάθημα θα γράφουν ένα μικρό τεστάκι: μια ασκησούλα, ένα ερώτημα θεωρίας κλπ. Οπότε μου απαντάει το αμίμητο: "Τόσο καλά σε πληρώνουν που θα διορθώνεις τόσα γραπτά; Α πα πα, εγώ δεν κάνω τέτοια πράγματα. Ας έρθουν *αυτοί* να τους βάλουν τεστ." Σκέφτηκα να τη ρωτήσω ποιοι ακριβώς είναι "αυτοί", αλλά είπα να μην σπαταλήσω το σάλιο μου.




Palavra said:


> Γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι έτσι και τολμήσει να πει κανείς ότι θέλει να αξιολογηθεί, είναι τσιράκι της κυβέρνησης, δούλος του κεφαλαίου, α, και το αγαπημένο μου, νεοφιλελεύθερο παπαγαλάκι.



Σύμφωνα με συνάδελφο μαθηματικό (η ίδια που με πληροφόρησε για τα 600 δις των ομογενών), από την αξιολόγηση θα ωφεληθούν "οι γλείφοντες, οι έρποντες και οι ρουφιάνοι".

Εγώ πάντως, εδώ και κάποιο καιρό, έχω υιοθετήσει μια απλή τακτική και έχω βρει την ησυχία μου. Υιοθετώ εξαρχής την ταμπέλα προτού μου τη φορέσει ο άλλος. Όταν, ας πούμε, πήγα να ζητήσω τον κλειδάριθμο από την υποδιευθύντρια, τη ρώτησα "από πού μπορούμε εμείς οι νεοφιλελεύθεροι που θέλουμε να συμπληρώσουμε το ερωτηματολόγιο να προμηθευτούμε τον κλειδάριθμο;" Αντίστοιχα, στη μαθηματικό θα ρωτούσα "από που μπορούμε εμείς οι ρουφιάνοι ..." κ.ο.κ. Έχω διαπιστώσει ότι αυτό συνήθως τους μπερδεύει. Άλλοι σαστίζουν και δεν λένε τίποτα, ενώ άλλοι καταλήγουν να απολογούνται κιόλας.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμένα μου είναι αδιανόητο να τίθεται καν σε δημοψηφισματική λογική, μέσω ερωτηματολογίου, κάτι αυτονόητο όπως η αξιολόγηση.



Ναι, αλλά είναι λογικό να ρωτήσεις τους ενδιαφερόμενους _τι_ πιστεύουν ότι πρέπει να αξιολογείται και, το κυριότερο, _πώς_ πρέπει να αξιολογείται.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2012)

Panadeli, ένα έχω να σου πω: χαλάς την πιάτσα!
Ντροπή σου...


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Προχθές έβαλα σε δύο τάξεις ένα ολιγόλεπτο τεστ Φυσικής. Στο διάλειμμα, μπαίνω στο γραφείο των καθηγητών κρατώντας ένα πάκο γραπτά. Με βλέπει μια συνάδελφος αγγλικού και με ρωτάει αν είχα βάλει διαγώνισμα. Της απάντησα ότι δεν είχα βάλει διαγώνισμα αλλά ένα δεκάλεπτο τεστ με δυο σύντομες ασκήσεις, και ότι είχα αποφασίσει να βάζω πολλά μικρά τέτοια τεστ ώστε να επιβλέπω την πρόοδο (ή μη) των μαθητών, γιατί είχα παρατηρήσει ότι όποτε τους έδινα άσκηση για το σπίτι οι μισοί δεν την έκαναν και από τους υπόλοιπους οι μισοί την αντέγραφαν από τους άλλους μισούς. Τους ανακοίνωσα λοιπόν, της λέω, ότι κάθε δεύτερο μάθημα θα γράφουν ένα μικρό τεστάκι: μια ασκησούλα, ένα ερώτημα θεωρίας κλπ.



Γκαραντί μια από τις πιο αποτελεσματικές μεθόδους να έρχονται πάντα μελετημένοι. Θα έπρεπε να είναι υποχρεωτικά και να δίνεται υλικό για αξιοποίηση σε τεστ-αστραπή.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2012)

panadeli said:


> "Τόσο καλά σε πληρώνουν που θα διορθώνεις τόσα γραπτά; Α πα πα, εγώ δεν κάνω τέτοια πράγματα. Ας έρθουν *αυτοί* να τους βάλουν τεστ."


Θυμάσαι τι είχα πει λίγο παραπάνω; Υποτίθεται ότι ο λόγος που οι εκπαιδευτικοί διδάσκουν τόσο λίγες ώρες, σε σύγκριση με το ωράριο ενός άλλου υπαλλήλου, είναι ότι έχουν και δουλειά στο σπίτι. Όλοι ξέραμε ότι αυτό δεν είναι αλήθεια, και στην πραγματικότητα μόνο οι φιλόλογοι έχουν σταθερά δουλειά στο σπίτι, αλλά τώρα που μειώθηκαν οι μισθοί, βρέθηκε κι η δικαιολογία: Δουλεύω μόνο 20 ή 22 ώρες τη βδομάδα, επειδή ο μισθός είναι μικρός.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Φυσικά ΜΙΑ ή έστω ΔΥΟ σύντομες ασκήσεις μιας τάξης μπορεί τις διορθώσει ένας καθηγητής σε μια ώρα το πολύ. 
Στο διάλειμμα όσο πίνει τον καφέ του. 

Αλλά αυτό δεν το λέει κανένας.

Όσο για το ότι ο μισθός είναι μικρός κλπ η απορία μου είναι τότε τι λένε αυτοί που παίρνουν το μισθό του ανειδίκευτου εργάτη;


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Και γενικότερα, δεν ξέρω τι κάνει τους Έλληνες να πιστεύουν ότι η δουλειά τους θα έπρεπε να πληρώνεται χρυσή ακόμα και σε περιπτώσεις που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερα προσόντα. Όχι μόνο τώρα με την οικονομική κρίση αλλά πάντα. Ξέρω ότι μέρος του προβλήματος αυτού είναι το ότι η δομή της ελληνικής οικονομίας αναγκάζει πολλούς Έλληνες να υπερμορφώνονται και μετά να παίρνουν δουλειές κατώτερες των προσόντων τους, αλλά κάπου χάνουμε και την αυτογνωσία. 

Τις προάλλες μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι πήγε στην εφορία και έδωσε στον υπάλληλο τα χαρτιά του, ο υπάλληλος τα έλεγξε και τα καταχώρησε. Κι αυτή ήταν όλη κι όλη η δουλειά του. Και σε μια φάση παραπονέθηκε ο υπάλληλος ότι παίρνει μόνο 700 ευρώ (735 εννοούσε, που νομίζω είναι το κατώτατο του δημοσίου). Και λες για στάσου ρε φίλε, μια δουλειά που μπορεί να την κάνει οποιοσδήποτε ξέρει γραφή και ανάγνωση, ένας απόφοιτος υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης δηλαδή, μια δουλειά που δεν έχει καμία ευθύνη, καμία λήψη αποφάσεων, γιατί να μην είναι στην κατώτατη μισθολογική βαθμίδα; Στο κάτω κάτω αν είναι τόσο υποτιμητική και χωρίς προοπτικές η θέση, υπάρχει και η παραίτηση.

ΥΓ Και για να το συνδέσω με την εκπαίδευση, κάποια εποχή γράφτηκα στο Λονδίνο σε μαθήματα ραπτικής και έμαθα να ράβω στα σοβαρά. Κι ένας γνωστός μου, που δικαιολογείται ίσως γιατί δεν ήξερε τον κόσμο της μόδας, μου είχε πει ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν εγώ με το διδακτορικό στην ηλεκτρονική να διδάσκομαι από τη μοδίστρα. (!!!!)


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> μου είχε πει ότι δεν είναι δυνατόν εγώ με το διδακτορικό στην ηλεκτρονική να διδάσκομαι από τη μοδίστρα. (!!!!)


Εδώ δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω παραπομπή στο «Ε, όχι δανεικά από Βουλγάρα».


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Αν πω ότι δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι το άρθρο θα είμαι ρατσίστρια; Είναι πολύ λογικό να προτιμάει κανείς να χρεωθεί στους φίλους του παρά στους υπαλλήλους του.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Εμένα με έκανε περισσότερο να σκεφτώ την ιστορία του μέρμηγκα και του τζίτζικα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 11, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εμένα με έκανε περισσότερο να σκεφτώ την ιστορία του μέρμηγκα και του τζίτζικα.


Όχι σε αυτήν εδώ τη βερσιόν, υποθέτω (από μια ιστορία γραφειοκρατικής τρέλας):

Ενώ το καλοκαίρι ο μέρμηγκας αποταμιεύει για το χειμώνα, ο τζίτζικας γλεντάει με παρέα, με κορίτσια, ποτά κλπ. Την κρύα νύχτα του χειμώνα ο μέρμηγκας απολαμβάνει μπροστά στο τζάκι του τη θαλπωρή, όταν ακούει την πόρτα να χτυπά. «Αχά, θα είναι το ρεμάλι ο τζίτζικας να μου ζητήσει τροφή και ζεστασιά». Ανοίγει και μένει κόκκαλο. Ο τζίτζικας με το τζιπ εξοπλισμένο, με τρία κορίτσια μέσα, του φωνάζει. «Έλα ρε μούχλα, πάμε Αράχωβα να περάσουμε τζάμι». Ο μέρμηγκας αρνείται, αλλά πριν κλείσει την πόρτα του λέει: «Τζίτζικα, αν δεις τον Αίσωπο, πες του να πάει να…»


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απορία: αν το ερωτηματολόγιο το συμπληρώσουν όλοι (ή οι πιο πολλοί) και πουν ότι δεν τους αρέσει η αξιολόγηση, πώς ακριβώς θα γίνουν συμμέτοχοι στην αξιολόγηση, αφού θα έχουν εκφράσει τις αντιρρήσεις τους;



Δεν θα γίνουν. Απλά το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι η πλειοψηφία θα απαντήσει αρνητικά.



Palavra said:


> Αχ, είναι τόσο μα τόσο κουραστικοί... φαντάζομαι και για τα χάλια του σχολείου φταίει πάντα κάποιος άλλος, το κράτος, το υπουργείο, η μοίρα μας η σακατεμένη, οι κάτοικοι του Άλφα Κενταύρου...



Φταίνε κι αυτά, εκτός από τους τελευταίους, γιατί στο Άλφα του Κενταύρου δεν έχουν βρεθεί ποτέ πλανήτες.:twit:
Αλλά υποτίθεται ότι την κύρια ευθύνη για το τελικό αποτέλεσμα έχουν οι εκπαιδευτικοί.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2012)

Αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει ότι το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο πιστέυει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι θα ακούσουν τη συμβουλή του και δεν θα συμπληρώσουν τα ερωτηματολόγια, ακόμα κι αν είναι υπερ της αξιολόγισης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει ότι το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο πιστέυει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι θα ακούσουν τη συμβουλή του και δεν θα συμπληρώσουν τα ερωτηματολόγια, ακόμα κι αν είναι υπερ της αξιολόγισης.



'Η ότι θα τους πείσει με την ρητορική του.



SBE said:


> Όσο για το ότι ο μισθός είναι μικρός κλπ η απορία μου είναι τότε τι λένε αυτοί που παίρνουν το μισθό του ανειδίκευτου εργάτη;



Καλά είμαι, τουλάχιστον παίρνω 400 ευρώ και πληρώνω τα τσιγάρα μου (το έχω ακούσει).


----------



## Palavra (Oct 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Φταίνε κι αυτά, εκτός από τους τελευταίους, γιατί στο Άλφα του Κενταύρου δεν έχουν βρεθεί ποτέ πλανήτες.:twit:


Ε, όχι! Κι από πού είναι ο Όπτιμους Πράιμ τελικά; :twit:


----------



## panadeli (Oct 11, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όχι σε αυτήν εδώ τη βερσιόν, υποθέτω (από μια ιστορία γραφειοκρατικής τρέλας):
> 
> Ενώ το καλοκαίρι ο μέρμηγκας αποταμιεύει για το χειμώνα, ο τζίτζικας γλεντάει με παρέα, με κορίτσια, ποτά κλπ. Την κρύα νύχτα του χειμώνα ο μέρμηγκας απολαμβάνει μπροστά στο τζάκι του τη θαλπωρή, όταν ακούει την πόρτα να χτυπά. «Αχά, θα είναι το ρεμάλι ο τζίτζικας να μου ζητήσει τροφή και ζεστασιά». Ανοίγει και μένει κόκκαλο. Ο τζίτζικας με το τζιπ εξοπλισμένο, με τρία κορίτσια μέσα, του φωνάζει. «Έλα ρε μούχλα, πάμε Αράχωβα να περάσουμε τζάμι». Ο μέρμηγκας αρνείται, αλλά πριν κλείσει την πόρτα του λέει: «Τζίτζικα, αν δεις τον Αίσωπο, πες του να πάει να…»



:lol: :lol: 

Όπως το ξέρω εγώ, ο μέρμηγκας αρνείται επειδή τα πόδια του είναι ακόμα πρησμένα από τη σκληρή δουλειά του καλοκαιριού!


----------



## panadeli (Oct 11, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απλά το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο δεν είναι καθόλου σίγουρο ότι η πλειοψηφία θα απαντήσει αρνητικά.



Αυτό ακριβώς πιστεύω κι εγώ.



SBE said:


> Αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει ότι το συνδικαλιστικό όργανο πιστέυει ότι οι εργαζόμενοι θα ακούσουν τη συμβουλή του και δεν θα συμπληρώσουν τα ερωτηματολόγια, ακόμα κι αν είναι υπερ της αξιολόγισης.



Σωστό, αλλά είναι πιο εύκολο να πείσεις κάποιον να μην συμπληρώσει ένα ερωτηματολόγιο (η δύναμη της αδράνειας γαρ) από το να τον πείσεις να το συμπληρώσει όπως εσύ του επιδεικνύεις. Έτσι, η ΟΛΜΕ και η ΔΟΕ εξαπολύουν μια συνωμοσιολογική εκστρατεία κατά του ερωτηματολογίου ("δεν θα γίνουμε συνένοχοι στη σφαγή" κλπ), η οποία μπορεί όντως να πείσει αρκετούς να μην συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο (είτε επειδή πράγματι πιστεύουν στο συνωμοσιολογικό χαρακτήρα του ερωτηματολογίου, είτε επειδή φοβούνται την αξιολόγηση εν γένει, είτε επειδή απλά βαριούνται να μπουν στον κόπο και βρίσκουν έτσι μια καλή αφορμή). Οι ίδιοι ακριβώς άνθρωποι, όμως, αν πράγματι έμπαιναν στον κόπο να συμπληρώσουν το ερωτηματολόγιο, είναι άκρως απίθανο ότι θα απαντούσαν ένα ξερό και απόλυτο "όχι σε όλα".


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2012)

Πόσο πιθανό είναι, αν δεν απαντηθούν τα ερωτηματολόγια από εκείνους που θα ευθυγραμμιστούν με τους συνδικαλιστές, να μετρήσουν τα υπόλοιπα, τα οποία θα απηχούν τις απόψεις εκείνων που αδιαφόρησαν στις παροτρύνσεις των συνδικαλιστών. Και να προχωρήσει το υπουργείο με βάση τα όσα καταλάβει από τα ερωτηματολόγια που θα επιστραφούν. Μήπως είναι καλύτερα έτσι;


----------



## panadeli (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Φταίνε κι αυτά, εκτός από τους τελευταίους, γιατί στο Άλφα του Κενταύρου δεν έχουν βρεθεί ποτέ πλανήτες.:twit:



Ρε Ελληγενή, δεν προλαβαίνεις να πεις κάτι και μόλις πέντε μέρες μετά βγαίνουν οι αστρονόμοι να σε διαψεύσουν! Τι κατάρα κι αυτή!


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2012)

Το ήξερα ότι το Άβαταρ ήταν αλήθεια!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 18, 2012)

Δάκτυλος των Λεξιλογιστών.

Αν και για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, όταν το έγραφα δεν είχε ακόμη ανακοινωθεί η ανακάλυψη.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, την είδηση την διάβασα σήμερα, άλλα έκανα την πάπια.


----------



## panadeli (Oct 18, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Το ήξερα ότι το Άβαταρ ήταν αλήθεια!




Και ότι ζει ο Λόντο Μολάρι!


----------



## panadeli (Oct 18, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν και για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, όταν το έγραφα δεν είχε ακόμη ανακοινωθεί η ανακάλυψη.



Πράγματι. 
Κατάρα, σου λέω!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 20, 2012)

*Νέο βιβλίο ιστορίας Στ’ Δημοτικού: Όπισθεν ολοταχώς!*

Γράφουν οι Γ. Στόγιας, Α. Δημητρόπουλος, Ρ. Χόπλαρου.

(από το ιστολόγιο feleki)


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2012)

Πότε μα πότε επιτέλους θα πάψει να είναι φετίχ η ενασχόληση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας του δημοτικού;
Γιατί ο καθένας έχει γνώμη για τα βιβλία γλώσσας, ιστορίας κλπ; Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουν γνώμη και για τα σοβαρά μαθήματα, δηλαδή για τα βιβλία αριθμητικής ή φυσικής!

Και όχι, δεν τα λέω σοβαρά τα μαθηματικά λόγω επαγγέλματος αλλά γιατί αυτά διδάσκονται σειριακά, ο μαθητής μαθαίνει συνεχώς καινούργια και πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα. Ενώ την ιστορία της νεότερης Ελλάδας π.χ. θα τη διδαχτεί δυο- τρεις φορές, με δυο-τρεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους στα δώδεκα χρόνια του σχολείου. Και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα δει και μερικά ντοκυμανταίρ, θα ακούσει και κανέναν μεγάλο να συζητάει σχετικά, θα διαβάσει και λίγη λογοτεχνία, μπορεί να διαβάσει και κανένα βιβλίο ιστορίας, οπότε θα έχει κι άλλες πηγές πληροφόρησης μέχρι τα 18 του για την ιστορία. Και μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις πηγές το βιβλίο της έκτης δημοτικού θα γίνεται όλο και πιο ασήμαντο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2012)

Διάβασα (με κάποια προσοχή) όλη την κριτική και καμιά 100αριά σχόλια πριν φέρω εδώ τον σύνδεσμο. Και η κριτική και τα σχόλια ήταν κτγμ απόλυτα χρήσιμο και ενδεικτικό δείγμα για τα προβλήματα γενικής παιδείας που αλλού θεωρούμε ότι έχουν μεγάλη συνεισφορά στα τωρινά προβλήματα της κοινωνίας μας. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανες τον ίδιο κόπο ή απλώς ανέσυρες την πάγια θέση σου για να μας την θυμίσεις.

Φέρνω από εκεί μια από τις πρώτες παραγράφους της κριτικής:



> Ο τίτλος του βιβλίου στο εξώφυλλο είναι «Ιστορία του νεότερου και σύγχρονου κόσμου». Στο εσωτερικό του, αυτό μεταφράζεται σε δεκαπέντε (15) σελίδες ευρωπαϊκής ιστορίας και διακόσιες εννιά (209) σελίδες με επίκεντρο την ελληνική. Αντί τα παιδιά να γνωρίσουν πώς τα γεγονότα και οι μεγάλες αλλαγές συνδέονται μεταξύ τους σε τοπικό, περιφερειακό και παγκόσμιο επίπεδο, το ελληνικό έθνος ανάγεται σε μοναδικό, περιούσιο και ανάδελφο.



Η ομάδα που έκανε την κριτική παρουσιάζει και άλλα _στοιχεία_, *όχι* _απόψεις_ που ενισχύουν κτγμ τον λόγο που έκρινα σκόπιμο να θέσω υπόψη σας το κείμενο. Σταχυολογώ:



> Η παρουσία των γυναικών στην ιστορία εξαντλείται σε τέσσερις σειρές για την Μπουμπουλίνα και τη Μαυρογένους (σελ. 92) και σε άλλες έντεκα για τα δικαιώματα των γυναικών (σελ. 188), και τα δύο εκτός του κύριου κειμένου της αφήγησης.
> 
> Π.χ. το γλωσσικό ζήτημα (σελ. 163), η βιομηχανική επανάσταση (σελ.156) και η Οκτωβριανή επανάσταση (σελ.192) καταλαμβάνουν από τρεις, εννιά και εννιά σειρές αντίστοιχα.
> 
> [...] ο Β’ παγκόσμιος πόλεμος αναφέρεται ως ένα παράρτημα του Αλβανικού έπους. [...] Καμία αναφορά στον φυλετικό ρατσισμό, στη ναζιστική ιδεολογία, στο επεκτατικό όραμα του αριανισμού, στην προπαγάνδα.



Με αφήνει άφωνο, κάθε φορά που την ακούω, η άποψη ότι αγόρια και κορίτσια 12 χρονών, στα πρόθυρα —αν όχι στα πρώτα βήματα— της εφηβείας και της προσωπικής τους επανάστασης, είναι παιδάκια που δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτε και ό,τι και αν ακούσουν ή διαβάσουν, από το ένα αυτί μπαίνει και από το άλλο βγαίνει.

Επίσης με εκπλήσσει η αδυναμία να κατανοήσουμε κάποιοι ότι τα σχολικά βιβλία της ιστορίας είναι η «επίσημη ιστορία» —όπως το σχολικό λεξικό έχει αναχθεί σε λυδία λίθο για την άρση των ορθογραφικών διαφωνιών. Σωστό είναι ότι τα βιβλία των μικρότερων τάξεων θα έπρεπε να είναι μικρότερα, πιο περιληπτικά ίσως, με γενικότερη περιγραφή και ότι το συνολικό κόρπους των σχολικών βιβλίων «επίσημης ιστορίας» δεν περιορίζεται στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο. Το συγκεκριμένο, όμως, λειτουργεί σαν προδιαγραφή και για τα επόμενα. Ή φαντάζεται κανείς ότι στο Γυμνάσιο αλλάζει ξαφνικά το μείγμα των συστατικών και ο τρόπος της παρουσίασης;

Τελευταίο, αλλά καθόλου πιο ασήμαντο, είναι το γεγονός ότι το βιβλίο δίνει «επίσημες οδηγίες» και κατευθύνσεις στη δασκάλα και τον δάσκαλο. Ο δάσκαλος που θα θελήσει να εξηγήσει κάτι με διαφορετικό τρόπο, να προσθέσει κάτι περισσότερο, αμέσως θα γίνει δακτυλοδεικτούμενος, ως «τολμηρός» ή «ανατρεπτικός», θα εμπλακεί σε πολιτικές διαμάχες —και γιατί να το κάνει αυτό; Έτσι, σιγά σιγά, μεγαλώνουν οι ελληναράδικες γενιές —και στο τέλος, για να ταιριάξουν τα πάντα στον στρεβλό περίγυρό τους, φτάνουν να αμφισβητούν ακόμη και τα απλά μαθηματικά, τη φυσική και τη βιολογία.

Και είναι, π.χ. απλά μαθηματικά να καταλάβεις ότι τα 600 δις δεν είναι στραγάλια, είναι θέμα φυσικής να καταλάβεις ότι τα υποθαλάσσια πετρέλαια δεν βγαίνουν ανοίγοντας βρυσούλες και θέμα βιολογίας να καταλάβεις ότι τα θεία θαύματα τα λένε θαύματα ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο: επειδή είναι πράγματα που δεν συμβαίνουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πότε μα πότε επιτέλους θα πάψει να είναι φετίχ η ενασχόληση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας του δημοτικού;
> Γιατί ο καθένας έχει γνώμη για τα βιβλία γλώσσας, ιστορίας κλπ; Ευτυχώς που δεν έχουν γνώμη και για τα σοβαρά μαθήματα, δηλαδή για τα βιβλία αριθμητικής ή φυσικής!
> 
> Και όχι, δεν τα λέω σοβαρά τα μαθηματικά λόγω επαγγέλματος αλλά γιατί αυτά διδάσκονται σειριακά, ο μαθητής μαθαίνει συνεχώς καινούργια και πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα. Ενώ την ιστορία της νεότερης Ελλάδας π.χ. θα τη διδαχτεί δυο- τρεις φορές, με δυο-τρεις διαφορετικούς τρόπους στα δώδεκα χρόνια του σχολείου. Και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα δει και μερικά ντοκυμανταίρ, θα ακούσει και κανέναν μεγάλο να συζητάει σχετικά, θα διαβάσει και λίγη λογοτεχνία, μπορεί να διαβάσει και κανένα βιβλίο ιστορίας, οπότε θα έχει κι άλλες πηγές πληροφόρησης μέχρι τα 18 του για την ιστορία. Και μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις πηγές το βιβλίο της έκτης δημοτικού θα γίνεται όλο και πιο ασήμαντο.



Οι βάσεις όμως για το τι πιστεύει κανείς, μπαίνουν ήδη από το δημοτικό. Καλύτερα να μην κάνουν καθόλου ιστορία, παρά να κάνουν ιστορία εθνικιστική.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι βάσεις όμως για το τι πιστεύει κανείς, μπαίνουν ήδη από το δημοτικό. Καλύτερα να μην κάνουν καθόλου ιστορία, παρά να κάνουν ιστορία εθνικιστική.



Συμφωνώ.
Αλήθεια, πόση προπαγάνδα μπορεί να κάνει κανείς με τα μαθηματικά; Πόσες νοοτροπίες να διαμορφώσει με την τριγωνομετρία; Πόσο ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο να δημιουργήσει με τη φυσική; Πόσους μύθους με τη χημεία;

Ας το συνειδητοποιήσουμε επιτέλους γιατί βρίσκεται κάτω από τη μύτη μας και μάλλον δεν θέλουμε να το δούμε: το μάθημα της Ιστορίας είναι αυτό που κατεξοχήν διαπλάθει τις βάσεις για το -χμ- εθνικό αφήγημα (τι να κάνω, αναγκαστικά μεταχειρίζομαι αυτή τη λέξη... ;) ) στις ευεπηρέαστες ηλικίες της προεφηβείας και της εφηβείας.
Το πόσοι από τους μαθητές αυτούς έχουν την ευκαιρία (ή και την όρεξη, βασικά) στην κατοπινή πορεία της ζωής τους να ερευνήσουν σοβαρά, να αναλύσουν, να αμφισβητήσουν και να ανατρέψουν όσα τους_* εντυπώθηκαν*_ τότε, και μάλιστα χωρίς να πέσουν στην παγίδα άλλων μύθων και στρεβλώσεων, το βλέπουμε και το ζούμε...

Γλωσσική ερώτηση: υπάρχει λέξη προσηβεία; Αντιστοιχεί, αν θυμάμαι καλά, στα χρόνια της προεφηβείας και την έχω συναντήσει σε βιβλία ψυχολογίας, αλλά στο νέτι δεν υπάρχει πουθενά. Anyone;
Ουπς, τώρα που κοιτάζω εδώ ούτε την προεφηβεία έχει. Wtf?


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

_Πρόσηβος_ στα αρχαία είναι αυτός που πλησιάζει την εφηβική ηλικία, δηλαδή ο _προέφηβος_. _Προσηβεία_ δεν υπήρχε και η _προεφηβεία_ είναι καθιερωμένη. Το ΛΝΕΓ έχει φτάσει στην _προεφηβική ηλικία_. (Και ευτυχώς που χρησιμοποιώ τα πλάγια...)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Συμφωνώ.
> Αλήθεια, πόση προπαγάνδα μπορεί να κάνει κανείς με τα μαθηματικά; Πόσες νοοτροπίες να διαμορφώσει με την τριγωνομετρία; Πόσο ιδεολογικό υπόβαθρο να δημιουργήσει με τη φυσική; Πόσους μύθους με τη χημεία;



Ακριβώς, ακριβώς, ακριβώς. Γιατί άλλωστε έχουμε νήμα με γλωσσικούς μύθους; Γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που πιστεύει σε Ελ, υπέρτατους ελληνισμούς και τα τοιαύτα;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2012)

Άσε που ότι το κρυφό σκολειό υπήρχε (που δεν υπήρχε), ότι η επανάσταση ξεκίνησε με την ευλογία της εκκλησίας (ναι, αν ευλογία σημαίνει αφορισμός και κατάρες, οπωσδήποτε), ότι οι κλέφτες και αρματολοί ήταν Έλληνες που μιλούσαν ελληνικά (γιατί εξάλλου τα αρβανίτικα είναι ελληνικά, ή μήπως δεν το ξέρατε; ) και διάφορες άλλες υπερπατριωτικές μπούρδες τις μάθαμε στο σχολείο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2012)

Εγώ χρειάστηκε να ενηλικιωθώ για να καταλάβω ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το κόνσεπτ μιας κατατρεγμένης -από τους Τούρκους- εκκλησίας, που όμως έχει μια τεράστια περιουσία από τουρκικά φιρμάνια και παραχωρήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2012)

Απαντώ πρώτα στον Δόχτορα: ναι, το διάβασα και διάβασα και μερικά σχόλια πριν πω την άποψή μου, η οποία θα ήταν η ίδια ακόμα κι αν δεν είχα διαβάσει το αρθρο. 
Σχετικά με την "επίσημη" ιστορία: δέχομαι ότι υπάρχει "επίσημη" γραμματική/ γλώσσα, γιατί γενιές ελλήνων μεγαλώνουν γράφοντας όπως μαθαίνουν στο σχολείο (που θα έπρεπε να καθορίζεται από κάποια εθνική γλωσσολογική ακαδημία, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση). Αλλά "επίσημη" ιστορία δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει, όπως δεν υπάρχουν "επίσημα" μαθηματικά. Η επιστήμη δεν περιορίζεται στο περιεχόμενο ενός διδακτικού βιβλίου του δημοτικού. 
Πιστεύω ότι ένα πρόβλημα του σχολείου είναι ότι έχει ακόμα πολλά μαθήματα κατάλοιπα της εποχής που ήταν υποχρεωτικό μόνο το δημοτικό και κανονικά θα έπρεπε η εννεαετής υποχρεωτική εκπαίδευση να έχει ενοποιηθεί και εξομαλυνθεί. Για παράδειγμα εγώ διδάχτηκα βυζαντινή ιστορία στην πέμπτη δημοτικού και τη δευτέρα γυμνασίου. Θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε κάνει στο δημοτικό ένα γενικότερο μάθημα, για να μας λυθούν οι απορίες που είχαμε σαν δεκάχρονοι, πιθανόν με έμφαση στο πως ζούσαν οι πρόγονοί μας και λοιπά διδακτικά που βλέπει κανείς στα παιδικά βιβλία, και στο γυμνάσιο να αρχίσουμε να κάνουμε πιο σοβαρά ιστορία. _*Αλλά δεν έχω σχετικές γνώσεις και δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά ότι αυτή είναι η καλύτερη μέθοδος διδασκαλίας για τις ηλικίες αυτές. *_ Και αυτό το τονίζω γιατί πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι σχολιαστές και επικριτές του κάθε βιβλίου ομοίως δεν έχουν σχετικές γνώσεις (εκτός αν πιστεύετε ότι αυτοί που έκαιγαν τα προηγούμενα βιβλία είχαν σχετικές γνώσεις). 

Επίσης, ο λόγος που το βιβλίο ιστορίας γίνεται συνέχεια αντικείμενο συζήτησης είναι καθαρά ιδεολογικός και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την παιδαγωγική ή την φροντίδα της νεολαίας. Οι μεν ανησυχούν μην βγάλουν τα σχολεία πατριώτες (που κατά τη γνώμη τους πατριώτης = φασίστας = χρυσαυγίτης) κι οι δε ανησυχούν μην βγάλουν τα σχολεία αναρχοκομμουνιστές. Και συνήθως οι μεν φωνάζουν περισσότερο από τους δε, οι οποίοι φωνάζουν μόνο όταν τους πατάς τον κάλο πολύ. Μ'άλλα λόγια, με τα σχολικά βιβλία ξεδίνουν ακόμα οι Έλληνες για τις ψυχώσεις του εμφυλίου. 
Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να μάθαιναν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο να ρωτάνε, να αμφισβητούν, να αξιολογούν και να μαθαίνουν ότι υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις για πολλά ζητήματα. Αλλά αυτό δε φαίνεται να το θέλει κανένας από τις προαναφερθείσες ομάδες, αμφότερες προτιμούν τα πρόβατα. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν η έκτη δημοτικού είναι η κατάλληλη ηλικία για δραστηριότητες αμφισβήτησης και αξιολόγησης. Αυτό το ξέρουν καλύτερα οι παιδαγωγοί. Σίγουρα πάντως δε νομίζω ότι είναι η κατάλληλη ηλικία για αυτομαστίγωση, όπως θα ήθελαν ορισμένοι. 

ΥΓ Εμένα τα περί κρυφού σχολειού μου τα έμαθε η γιαγιά μου, πριν ακόμα πάω σχολείο. Όταν μεγαλώνοντας ανακάλυψα ότι ήταν θρύλος και όχι πραγματικότητα δεν γκρεμίστηκε τίποτα μέσα μου, δεν άλλαξε η κοσμοθεωρία μου, δεν θεώρησα ότι με εξαπάτησε κάποιος, δεν στράφηκα εναντίον του κράτους ή της παιδείας, δεν ασπάστηκα ακραίες ιδεολογίες, δεν πέρασα από άρνηση- θλίψη- αποδοχή. Τι διάολο, τόσο φαινόμενο είμαι;
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, όχι μόνο στην ιστορία αλλά και στις άλλες επιστήμες μεγαλώνοντας μαθαίνεις ότι κάποια πράγματα που έχεις διδαχτεί δεν ισχύουν πλέον. Νομίζετε ότι η αστρονομία του σχολείου της δεκαετίας του '80 δεν σας έμαθε πράγματα που πλέον δεν ισχύουν; Ή η χημεία;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, όχι μόνο στην ιστορία αλλά και στις άλλες επίσημες μεγαλώνοντας μαθαίνεις ότι κάποια πράγματα που έχεις διδαχτεί δεν ισχύουν πλέον. Νομίζετε ότι η αστρονομία του σχολείου της δεκαετίας του '80 δεν σας έμαθε πράγματα που πλέον δεν ισχύουν; Ή η χημεία;


Μόνο που αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή η επιστήμη προχωράει, όχι επειδή στην αστρονομία του σχολείου σου είπαν ότι τ' αστέρια τα φτιάχνουν οι νεράιδες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2012)

Παλάβρα, είχα μια δεύτερη υποσημείωση για σένα και τη Μπερνι που την έσβησα, και έλεγε μέσες άκρες: Προφανώς εσένα γκρεμίστηκε κάτι μέσα σου όταν μεγάλωσες και διαπίστωσες ότι δεν ήταν όλα όπως τα νόμιζες. Κι αυτή είναι η κεντρική ιδέα του μηνύματός μου πιο πάνω: προς τι η εθνική ψύχωση;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 21, 2012)

Κάνεις λάθος, τίποτα δεν γκρεμίστηκε - αμάν με αυτές τις προβολές.

Απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο πιστεύεις ότι επειδή εσύ μεγάλωσες και μορφώθηκες στ' αλήθεια, είναι ικανοί να κάνουν το ίδιο όλοι. Και ακόμα παραπέρα: δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιο λόγο πιστεύεις ότι επειδή εσύ μεγάλωσες και μορφώθηκες στ' αλήθεια, σημαίνει ότι τα κακώς κείμενα δεν πρέπει να αλλάξουν. Μόνη σου παραδέχτηκες πιο πάνω ότι τα βιβλία των θετικών επιστημών αλλάζουν και εκσυγχρονίζονται. Γιατί λοιπόν υποστηρίζεις ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνει το ίδιο με όλα τα βιβλία; Ή μήπως δεν πρέπει να αλλάζουν ούτε τα βιβλία των θετικών επιστημών;


----------



## SBE (Oct 21, 2012)

Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι ακόμα κι αν ένα βιβλίο δεν εκσυγχρονιστεί δεν πρόκειται να καταστραφεί καμιά παιδική ψυχή και να σημαδευτεί αιώνια. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω χρόνο τώρα να ψάξω να βρω το απόσπασμα με τον κο Τσιπς που λέει ότι είτε λένε Σίσερο, είτε Τσίτσερο τον Κικέρωνα τα παιδιά, το ίδιο θα τον ξεχάσουν φεύγοντας από το σχολείο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, ο λόγος που το βιβλίο ιστορίας γίνεται συνέχεια αντικείμενο συζήτησης είναι καθαρά ιδεολογικός και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την παιδαγωγική ή την φροντίδα της νεολαίας. Οι μεν ανησυχούν μην βγάλουν τα σχολεία πατριώτες (που κατά τη γνώμη τους πατριώτης = φασίστας = χρυσαυγίτης).



Σε κάνει πατριώτη το να θεωρείς ότι είσαι το μόνο έθνος που ποτέ δεν έκανε πολέμους για "κακό" σκοπό; Ότι όλοι είναι εναντίον σου κι εσύ είσαι ο καλός της υπόθεσης; Ότι όταν οι άλλοι σε βοηθάνε έχουν συμφέροντα ενώ εσύ το κάνεις από την αγνή και άδολή σου την καρδιά; Ότι οι Τούρκοι είναι μαύρα σκυλιά που τους πρέπει ψόφος, οι Γερμανοί σκουλήκια κατακτητές και οι Ιταλοί γελοία καραγκιοζάκια;
Πού είναι η συμβολή της Αγγλίας στην παγκόσμια ιστορία, στην βιομηχανία, στις τέχνες; Πού είναι η συμβολή της Ιταλίας; Της Γερμανίας; Της Γαλλίας; Πού είναι τα ανθρωπιστικά κινήματα και οι τέχνες; Ο πολιτισμός;

Αυτό είναι ιστορία;



SBE said:


> Και παρεμπιπτόντως, όχι μόνο στην ιστορία αλλά και στις άλλες επιστήμες μεγαλώνοντας μαθαίνεις ότι κάποια πράγματα που έχεις διδαχτεί δεν ισχύουν πλέον. Νομίζετε ότι η αστρονομία του σχολείου της δεκαετίας του '80 δεν σας έμαθε πράγματα που πλέον δεν ισχύουν; Ή η χημεία;



Μόνο που, όπως είπε και η Παλάβρα, οι άλλες επιστήμες δεν το κάνανε επί σκοπού. Αυτό που συνέβη είναι ότι μεταβλήθηκαν κάποιες θεωρίες, δεν πρόκειται για σίγηση της αλήθειας και "αθώα" παράλειψη μερικών λεπτομερειών.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 21, 2012)

Το πλέον λυπηρό για μένα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούμε να τσακωνόμαστε για το ποιο μοντέλο στρατευμένης Ιστορίας θα ακολουθήσουμε και όχι για το ποιες διδακτικές μέθοδοι θα βοηθούσαν ώστε το μάθημα της Ιστορίας να καταστεί προσφιλέστερο και πλέον κατανοητό στους μαθητές. Σε ένα τόπο που τα μνημεία όλων των ιστορικών περιόδων είναι υπεραρκετά κι ευχερώς προσβάσιμα ώστε οι μαθητές να μπορούν να αποκομίσουν διδάγματα και εμπειρίες από πρώτο χέρι... Και φυσικά να ξεπεράσουν πολλές από τις αγκυλώσεις της όποιας αφήγησης προτιμηθεί (εθνικής ή "διεθνικιστικής").

Στην πόλη μου, το τοπικό μουσείο διοργανώνει ωραιότατα εργαστήρια σφηνοειδούς γραφής για μαθητές του δημοτικού. Στην πατρίδα μου, μαλώνουμε για το πώς θα κατασκευάσουμε καλύτερους στρατιώτες για το ελληναράδικο ή το υπερεθνικό ιδανικό. Ας το αφήσω το ζήτημα καλύτερα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Το πλέον λυπηρό για μένα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούμε να τσακωνόμαστε για το ποιο μοντέλο στρατευμένης Ιστορίας θα ακολουθήσουμε και όχι για το ποιες διδακτικές μέθοδοι θα βοηθούσαν ώστε το μάθημα της Ιστορίας να καταστεί προσφιλέστερο και πλέον κατανοητό στους μαθητές.


Οπ, το συνένα μου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Merci Rogerios.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παλάβρα, είχα μια δεύτερη υποσημείωση για σένα και τη Μπερνι που την έσβησα, και έλεγε μέσες άκρες: Προφανώς εσένα γκρεμίστηκε κάτι μέσα σου όταν μεγάλωσες και διαπίστωσες ότι δεν ήταν όλα όπως τα νόμιζες. Κι αυτή είναι η κεντρική ιδέα του μηνύματός μου πιο πάνω: προς τι η εθνική ψύχωση;



Κάθε άλλο παρά γκρεμίστηκε. Μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει πολλά πράγματα από το έργο...
Και ψύχωση έχω μόνο με τη σοκολάτα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Το πλέον λυπηρό για μένα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούμε να τσακωνόμαστε για το ποιο μοντέλο στρατευμένης Ιστορίας θα ακολουθήσουμε και όχι για το ποιες διδακτικές μέθοδοι θα βοηθούσαν ώστε το μάθημα της Ιστορίας να καταστεί προσφιλέστερο και πλέον κατανοητό στους μαθητές. Σε ένα τόπο που τα μνημεία όλων των ιστορικών περιόδων είναι υπεραρκετά κι ευχερώς προσβάσιμα ώστε οι μαθητές να μπορούν να αποκομίσουν διδάγματα και εμπειρίες από πρώτο χέρι... Και φυσικά να ξεπεράσουν πολλές από τις αγκυλώσεις της όποιας αφήγησης προτιμηθεί (εθνικής ή "διεθνικιστικής").
> 
> Στην πόλη μου, το τοπικό μουσείο διοργανώνει ωραιότατα εργαστήρια σφηνοειδούς γραφής για μαθητές του δημοτικού. Στην πατρίδα μου, μαλώνουμε για το πώς θα κατασκευάσουμε καλύτερους στρατιώτες για το ελληναράδικο ή το υπερεθνικό ιδανικό. Ας το αφήσω το ζήτημα καλύτερα...



Δεν εννοούσα και πολύ διαφορετικά πράγματα όταν έγραφα: _Το πόσοι από τους μαθητές αυτούς έχουν την ευκαιρία (ή και την όρεξη, βασικά) στην κατοπινή πορεία της ζωής τους να ερευνήσουν σοβαρά, να αναλύσουν, να αμφισβητήσουν και να ανατρέψουν όσα τους εντυπώθηκαν τότε, και μάλιστα χωρίς να πέσουν στην παγίδα *άλλων μύθων και στρεβλώσεων*..._

Δεν θέλω στρατιώτες, ρε συ Ρογήρε. Για κανένα σκοπό στρατευμένους. Σκεπτόμενους ανθρώπους θέλω, που δεν γίνονται πιόνι ΚΑΝΕΝΟΣ. Κι όταν σε άλλο νήμα μιλούσα για το πόσο καλό μου έκανε το δημοτικό σχολείο που πήγα, που αν και διαποτισμένο από τις ελληνοχριστιανικές αρχές (τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να ήταν στα τέλη του εξήντα ; ), ενθάρρυνε με κάθε τρόπο το να σκεφτόμαστε ελεύθερα και κριτικά, ακριβώς αυτό εννοούσα πάλι. Ότι την άσκηση στην κρίση και την συνήθεια να υποβάλλεις το μυαλό σου σε διαρκή βάσανο τη μαθαίνεις από πάρα πολύ νωρίς. Ίσως και πριν πας σχολείο, από μία άποψη.
Τώρα, το πόσο καλύπτει αυτή την ανάγκη ένα βιβλίο που στον τίτλο του μιλάει για ιστορία του νεότερου και σύγχρονου κόσμου και μέσα γράφει σχεδόν αποκλειστικά για την Ελλάδα, μπορούμε να το κουβεντιάσουμε. Κατά την άποψή μου έχει χάσει μάνι μάνι το παιχνίδι στα σημεία της σημειολογίας (σικ!), εκτός κι αν ο ανομολόγητος στόχος του ήταν να ταυτίσει -γι' άλλη μια φορά- την Ελλάδα με τον Κόσμο, περιχαρακώνοντας τα μυαλά άλλης μιας φουρνιάς μαθητών στην άποψη ότι δεν είμαστε απλώς ο ομφαλός της Γης. Είμαστε η Γη. Το μόνο ελαφρυντικό, να πρόκειται απλώς για αβλεψία. ( ;! )
Ξέρω, ξέρω... πάει μακριά η βαλίτσα του συλλογισμού. Ή μήπως όχι;


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

H ψύχωση είναι εθνική, όχι ατομική. Είναι εθνικό σπορ, πως το λέμε; κι η κεντρική ιδέα μου ήταν γιατί έχει γίνει εθνικό σπορ το ζήτημα των βιβλίων της ιστορίας; Κι όπως πολύ σωστά είπε ο Ρογήρος, θα έπρεπε κυρίως να μας απασχολεί η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας ώστε οι μαθητές να αγαπήσουν την ιστορία και να μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το μυαλό τους για να κρίνουν τις πληροφορίες που δέχονται (ακόμα κι από το σχολείο) παρά το ποια κατεύθυνση ακολουθεί το βιβλίο. 
Κι επειδή πιο πάνω ο Ελληγενής παρουσίασε μια αγγλοκεντρική άποψη της ιστορίας που ήθελε να διδάσκεται, εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω περισσότερα για την ανάμειξη της Γαλλίας στη Β. Αφρική το 19ο αιώνα (που πιο πολλά έμαθα από τη λογοτεχνία της εποχής παρά από την ιστορία που δίδασκαν οι ίδιοι Γάλλοι, και το αναφέρω αυτό για να μη λέτε ότι μόνο οι Έλληνες τα παρουσιάζουν όλα ρόδινα). Θα ήθελα περισσότερα για την ένωση της Ιταλίας, καθώς κιόλας μεγάλωσα σε πόλη που μετά από κάθε πόλεμο και επανάσταση γινόταν κέντρο υποδοχής ιταλών προσφύγων. Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ήξερα περισσότερα για την τοπική ιστορία. Της περιοχής, του χωριού.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Εννοούσα [...] ότι την άσκηση στην κρίση και την συνήθεια να υποβάλλεις το μυαλό σου σε διαρκή βάσανο τη μαθαίνεις από πάρα πολύ νωρίς. Ίσως και πριν πας σχολείο, από μία άποψη.


Θυμάμαι που ο πατέρας μου, ακόμη και προτού πάω στα νήπια, όποτε τον ρώταγα κάτι, οτιδήποτε (τι σημαίνει μια λέξη ή τι ισχύει σχετικά με ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο κλπ), μου 'δειχνε τη βιβλιοθήκη μας και μου 'λεγε: «Γι' αυτό τα έχουμε όλα αυτά, για να βρίσκεις εκεί τις απαντήσεις. Αν μάθεις πώς να ψάχνεις, έχεις μάθει το σημαντικότερο. Κι αφού έχεις ψάξει καλά κι έχεις ακόμη απορίες, ή μάλλον σου βγαίνουν πιο προχωρημένα ερωτήματα, τότε να 'ρθεις για να τα συζητήσουμε.» Να 'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος. :)


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ήξερα περισσότερα για την τοπική ιστορία. Της περιοχής, του χωριού.


Αυτά εμείς τα μάθαμε στην πατριδογνωσία.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θυμάμαι που ο πατέρας μου, ακόμη και προτού πάω στα νήπια, όποτε τον ρώταγα κάτι, οτιδήποτε (τι σημαίνει μια λέξη ή τι ισχύει σχετικά με ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο κλπ), μου 'δειχνε τη βιβλιοθήκη μας και μου 'λεγε: «Γι' αυτό τα έχουμε όλα αυτά, για να βρίσκεις εκεί τις απαντήσεις. Αν μάθεις πώς να ψάχνεις, έχεις μάθει το σημαντικότερο. Κι αφού έχεις ψάξει καλά κι έχεις ακόμη απορίες, ή μάλλον σου βγαίνουν πιο προχωρημένα ερωτήματα, τότε να 'ρθεις για να τα συζητήσουμε.» Να 'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος. :)



Και ο δικός μου το ίδιο. Και όποτε δυσανασχετούσα επειδή ήθελα στα γρήγορα μια απάντηση, μου εξηγούσε υπομονετικά ότι αν συνήθιζα στη μασημένη τροφή θα μάθαινα ποτέ να σκέφτομαι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Αυτά εμείς τα μάθαμε στην πατριδογνωσία.



H πατριδογνωσία ήταν πολύ χρησιμο μάθημα, και θα έπρεπε να έχει κεντρική θέση στη διδασκαλία αφού πρόκειται για γενικές γνώσεις, αλλά δε θυμάμαι να έμαθα συγκεκριμένα για την περιοχή μου σε αυτό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Θυμάμαι που ο πατέρας μου, ακόμη και προτού πάω στα νήπια, όποτε τον ρώταγα κάτι, οτιδήποτε (τι σημαίνει μια λέξη ή τι ισχύει σχετικά με ένα φυσικό φαινόμενο κλπ), μου 'δειχνε τη βιβλιοθήκη μας και μου 'λεγε: «Γι' αυτό τα έχουμε όλα αυτά, για να βρίσκεις εκεί τις απαντήσεις. Αν μάθεις πώς να ψάχνεις, έχεις μάθει το σημαντικότερο. Κι αφού έχεις ψάξει καλά κι έχεις ακόμη απορίες, ή μάλλον σου βγαίνουν πιο προχωρημένα ερωτήματα, τότε να 'ρθεις για να τα συζητήσουμε.» Να 'ναι καλά ο άνθρωπος. :)



Κι εμένα το ίδιο και πλέον δεν μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε ούτε στο τι ψωμί θα φάμε.:inno:


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τέλος, θα ήθελα να ήξερα περισσότερα για την τοπική ιστορία. Της περιοχής, του χωριού.



Βιβλία. Εξωσχολικά. Υπάρχουν.

Και δεν καταλαβαίνω πού βλέπεις το αγγλοκεντρικό σ' αυτό:

"Πού είναι η συμβολή της Αγγλίας στην παγκόσμια ιστορία, στην βιομηχανία, στις τέχνες; Πού είναι η συμβολή της Ιταλίας; Της Γερμανίας; Της Γαλλίας; Πού είναι τα ανθρωπιστικά κινήματα και οι τέχνες; Ο πολιτισμός;"


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Χάρηκα πολύ για τα εξωσχολικά. Γιατί όμως να μην εκμεταλλεύεται το σχολείο τις τοπικές δυνατότητες; Μας είχαν πάει στην Αχάια Κλαόυς και παρακολουθήσαμε την εμφιάλωση, είδαμε τα κελλάρια και ακούσαμε για την αρραβωνιαστικιά του Κλάους τη δάφνη. Κι όλα αυτά με τον δάσκαλο/ καθηγητή αδιάφορο στο βάθος, να μην συνδέει αυτά που ακούγαμε ή μαθαίναμε με την τοπική ιστορία ή την τοπική οικονομία.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κι όλα αυτά με τον δάσκαλο/ καθηγητή αδιάφορο στο βάθος, να μην συνδέει αυτά που ακούγαμε ή μαθαίναμε με την τοπική ιστορία ή την τοπική οικονομία.



Εεεεεμ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Το πλέον λυπηρό για μένα είναι ότι στην Ελλάδα εξακολουθούμε να τσακωνόμαστε για το ποιο μοντέλο στρατευμένης Ιστορίας θα ακολουθήσουμε και όχι για το ποιες διδακτικές μέθοδοι θα βοηθούσαν ώστε το μάθημα της Ιστορίας να καταστεί προσφιλέστερο και πλέον κατανοητό στους μαθητές.



Γι' αυτό και προσπάθησα να μη χρησιμοποιήσω από την κριτική τα στοιχεία πολιτικών εκτιμήσεων (που προφανώς υπάρχουν) αλλά τα μετρήσιμα και ουσιαστικά. Και η ουσία είναι ότι με ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο (και όλα τα ανάλογά του, στο παρελθόν), όποια παιδιά δεν είναι τυχερά να βρεθεί κάποιος (μορφωμένος γονιός, φωτισμένος δάσκαλος) να τους δείξει _πώς θα μαθαίνουν_, όποια παιδιά δεν είναι τυχερά να βρεθούν σε σωστό περιβάλλον αλλά αναγκαστούν να αρκεστούν στις γνώσεις που θα αποκτήσουν από τέτοια βιβλία, κινδυνεύουν να μείνουν λειτουργικά αμόρφωτα. Γι' αυτό έχει σημασία να έχουμε καλά σχολικά βιβλία (και καλούς εκπαιδευτικούς και καλές υποδομές και όλα τα καλά, φυσικά). Αλλά το πρώτο, το ελάχιστο, αυτό που μπορεί να το έχουν όλοι στα χέρια τους, ακόμη και αν δεν έχουν καλούς εκπαιδευτικούς και καλές υποδομές κλπ, είναι το καλό σχολικό βιβλίο. Και καθόλου δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι το καλό σχολικό βιβλίο πρέπει να κάνει όλα τα μαθήματα προσφιλέστερα και προσιτά στα παιδιά.



SBE said:


> Κι όλα αυτά με τον δάσκαλο/ καθηγητή αδιάφορο στο βάθος, να μην συνδέει αυτά που ακούγαμε ή μαθαίναμε με την τοπική ιστορία ή την τοπική οικονομία.



Αλλά, παρ' όλ' αυτά, εξακολουθείς να μην πιστεύεις ότι υπάρχει «επίσημη ιστορία» (δηλαδή, αυτή του βιβλίου) που «φτάνει και περισσεύει» (και του δάσκαλου, και του δάσκαλου)...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Χάρηκα πολύ για τα εξωσχολικά. Γιατί όμως να μην εκμεταλλεύεται το σχολείο τις τοπικές δυνατότητες;



Και η οικογένειά σου τι κάνει; Η διαπαιδαγώγηση και η μόρφωση του παιδιού δεν είναι υποχρέωση μόνο του σχολείου. Εξάλλου το σχολείο έχει πεπερασμένο χρόνο και το στρίμωγμα πολλών πραγμάτων δεν είναι καθόλου θετικό.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2012)

Σωστά. Άσε που δεν θα τραυματιστεί και η ψυχή κανενός παιδιού που δεν εκμεταλλεύεται το σχολείο τις τοπικές δυνατότητες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Μα έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχει πρόβλεψη στο σχολικό πρόγραμμα για τοπικές εκπαιδευτικές εκδρομές κλπ κλπ. 
Η οικογένεια Ελληγενή τη σήμερον ημέρα χρησιμοποιεί τον ελεύθερο χρόνο της για επισκέψεις στο εμπορικό κέντρο. Επιπλέον, άσχετα από το τι κάνει η οικογένεια, δεν απαλλάσσεται το σχολείο από τις διδακτικές του υποχρεώσεις. 

Δόχτορα: εξακολουθώ να το πιστεύω. 
Παλ: ενώ θα τραυματιστεί ο μαθητής αν μάθει για το κρυφό σχολειό;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Παλ: ενώ θα τραυματιστέι ο μαθητής αν μάθει για το κρυφό σχολειό;



Το να μάθει κάτι που είναι ψέμα -στην καλύτερη θρύλος- ως αλήθεια, δεν είναι κάτι για το οποίο θα έπρεπε να είναι υπερήφανο το σχολείο.

Και το ότι η οικογένεια επιλέγει να μην μορφώσει τα παιδιά της, δεν σημαίνει ότι το σχολείο είναι υποχρεωμένο να παίξει και τον ρόλο της οικογένειας, γιατί πολύ απλά αυτό είναι αδύνατον. Δεν μπορείς να μάθεις τα πάντα στο σχολείο.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2012)

Το επιχείρημα για πληγωμένες ψυχές είναι δικό σου, πάντως, και κινείται στο σκεπτικό «Το θέμα που διαβάζω είναι [αυτό], αυτός που μιλάει [έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι έτσι], άρα θέλει να πει [αυτό]». Αυτό που λέω πιο πάνω, είναι ότι ένα βιβλίο είναι καλό να εκσυγχρονίζεται, συμβαδίζοντας με σύγχρονες επιστημονικές μεθόδους, και στην προκειμένη να μην διατηρείται ο υπερπατριωτικός χαρακτήρας του. Αν μπορούσε να συνδυαστεί και με προγράμματα όπως αυτά που υπάρχουν στον Ελληνικό Κόσμο, θα ήταν ακόμα καλύτερα. Αλλά τι είδους επιχείρημα είναι το να μείνει το βιβλίο και η σχολική ύλη ως έχει επειδή «δεν πληγώθηκε καμία παιδική ψυχή» (που δεν το ξέρεις κιόλας); 

Επίσης, αντικρούεις τον εαυτό σου. Πρώτα λες αυτό: 


SBE said:


> Και το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι θα δει και μερικά ντοκυμανταίρ, θα ακούσει και κανέναν μεγάλο να συζητάει σχετικά, θα διαβάσει και λίγη λογοτεχνία, μπορεί να διαβάσει και κανένα βιβλίο ιστορίας, οπότε θα έχει κι άλλες πηγές πληροφόρησης μέχρι τα 18 του για την ιστορία. Και μέσα σε όλες αυτές τις πηγές το βιβλίο της έκτης δημοτικού θα γίνεται όλο και πιο ασήμαντο.


...δηλαδή ότι ο ρόλος του σχολείου είναι δευτερεύων, και τα σχολικά εγχειρίδια γίνονται σιγά σιγά ασήμαντα, και μετά λες αυτό:



SBE said:


> Κι όλα αυτά με τον δάσκαλο/ καθηγητή αδιάφορο στο βάθος, να μην συνδέει αυτά που ακούγαμε ή μαθαίναμε με την τοπική ιστορία ή την τοπική οικονομία.


Δηλαδή ο ρόλος του δασκάλου, και κατ' επέκταση του σχολείου, θα έπρεπε να είναι κάπως πιο ενισχυμένος. 

Ε, αποφάσισε πρώτα τι από τα δύο ισχύει, και μετά να το συζητήσουμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2012)

Εγώ τα βλέπω πολύ ξεκάθαρα αυτά που λέω και δεν ξέρω γιατί μπερδεύεστε. 
Το σχολικό βιβλίο είναι μία από τις πολλές πηγές μάθησης, δεν είναι ευαγγέλιο. Ειδικά για μαθήματα που επαναλαμβάνονται σε διάφορες τάξεις. 
Ο δάσκαλος θα πρέπει να κάνει τη δουλειά του σωστά, άσχετα από το τι άλλο μαθαίνει ο μαθητής και από ποιόν.

Επιπλέον, επιμένω ότι η ψύχωση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας οφείλεται σε πολιτικά κίνητρα κι όχι σε ενδιαφέρον για την παιδεία. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Προσπαθώ να φανταστώ βιβλία που προκαλούν το ενδιαφέρον των μαθητών, τους διδάσκουν ωραία πράγματα με τρόπο που τους μένουν, τους διδάσκουν μεθόδους διεύρυνσης των αναζητήσεών τους για όσα θέματα τους ενδιαφέρουν περισσότερο, τρόπους για ατομικές και κυρίως ομαδικές εργασίες, δηλαδή τα ελάχιστα και βασικά που χτίζουν μάθηση και μέθοδο. Μέσα από βιβλία που γράφονται για μελλοντικούς πολίτες μιας δυτικής χώρας του Διαφωτισμού. Και προσπαθώ να τα φανταστώ αυτά χωρίς να πουν ότι τα κίνητρά μου είναι αμιγώς πολιτικά.

Σας είναι δύσκολο να φανταστείτε έναν συνδυασμό από τα καλά που έχετε πει, χωρίς τα αρνητικά;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Βιβλία που γράφονται για μελλοντικούς πολίτες μιας δυτικής χώρας του Διαφωτισμού. Και προσπαθώ να τα φανταστώ αυτά χωρίς να πουν ότι τα κίνητρά μου είναι αμιγώς πολιτικά.


Μα μια τέτοια απαίτηση _ΕΙΝΑΙ _πολιτική θέση, _ΕΙΝΑΙ _συγκεκριμένος τρόπος θεώρησης της ζωής.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Μα μια τέτοια απαίτηση _ΕΙΝΑΙ _πολιτική θέση, _ΕΙΝΑΙ _συγκεκριμένος τρόπος θεώρησης της ζωής.


Ναι, αλλά αυτό που εννοεί η SBE και στη συνέχεια εγώ, είναι ότι αυτές οι απόψεις είναι απόψεις για το καλό της παιδείας, για το καλό των παιδιών, και όχι για να αναμασήσω τα ιδεολογικά ή κομματικά μου κλισέ σε ένα φόρουμ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Εγώ τα βλέπω πολύ ξεκάθαρα αυτά που λέω και δεν ξέρω γιατί μπερδεύεστε.
> Το σχολικό βιβλίο είναι μία από τις πολλές πηγές μάθησης, δεν είναι ευαγγέλιο. Ειδικά για μαθήματα που επαναλαμβάνονται σε διάφορες τάξεις.
> Ο δάσκαλος θα πρέπει να κάνει τη δουλειά του σωστά, άσχετα από το τι άλλο μαθαίνει ο μαθητής και από ποιόν.
> 
> Επιπλέον, επιμένω ότι η ψύχωση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας οφείλεται σε πολιτικά κίνητρα κι όχι σε ενδιαφέρον για την παιδεία. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.



Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω· ειλικρινά. Είναι άλλο πράγμα ένα βιβλίο ιστορίας να παρουσιάζει πιο απλοϊκά και μονόπλευρα κάποια θέματα, απ' την στιγμή που απευθύνεται σε μικρότερες ηλικίες και τελείως διαφορετικό να προσθέτει ψέματα, επιθετικούς προσδιορισμούς, χαζορομαντικές-εθνικιστικές πινελιές και φορτισμένες περιγραφές. Η ιστοριογραφία σαν επιστήμη πρέπει να είναι ουδέτερη. Και ο παραμικρός επιθετικός προσδιορισμός δεν έχει θέση στην εκμάθηση γεγονότων. Την ιστορία πρέπει να την διδάσκονται τα παιδιά, σαν την αφήγηση να την κάνει κάποιος τρίτος, ουδέτερος, όχι σαν κάποιος που ανήκει σε κάποια από τις αντιμαχόμενες πλευρές (όταν μιλάμε για πολέμους).

Εγώ πρακτικά διαφωνώ και με το πρώτο πρόσωπο στην περιγραφή (εμείς οι Έλληνες, ο λαός μας, κτλ).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, επιμένω ότι η ψύχωση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας οφείλεται σε πολιτικά κίνητρα κι όχι σε ενδιαφέρον για την παιδεία. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.


Αν τα πολιτικά κίνητρα είναι κυρίαρχα στην «ψύχωση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας», αυτά υποχρεωτικά επηρεάζουν και τη συγγραφή των βιβλίων ιστορίας, κάτι που με τη σειρά του εξηγεί την ενασχόληση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας, ανεξαρτήτως κινήτρων.

Σε επίπεδο ορολογίας, ο όρος επίσημη ιστορία δεν σημαίνει τίποτε, αλλά ο όρος δημόσια ιστορία είναι τρέχων, και αποτελεί διακριτό αντικείμενο της ιστορίας της ιστοριογραφίας, του οποίου τα σχολικά βιβλία αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο τμήμα.


----------



## LostVerse (Oct 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> Προσωπικά θα ήθελα να μάθαιναν τα παιδιά στο σχολείο να ρωτάνε, να αμφισβητούν, να αξιολογούν και να μαθαίνουν ότι υπάρχουν πολλές απόψεις για πολλά ζητήματα. Αλλά αυτό δε φαίνεται να το θέλει κανένας από τις προαναφερθείσες ομάδες, αμφότερες προτιμούν τα πρόβατα.



Τα είπες όλα.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτό που εννοεί η SBE και στη συνέχεια εγώ, είναι ότι αυτές οι απόψεις είναι απόψεις για το καλό της παιδείας, για το καλό των παιδιών, και όχι για να αναμασήσω τα ιδεολογικά ή κομματικά μου κλισέ σε ένα φόρουμ.



Αν με διαολίζει κάτι είναι το τσουβάλιασμα από ευφυείς ανθρώπους απόψεων που ελάχιστη ή και απολύτως καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με την ετικέτα του τσουβαλιού. Αλήθεια, βρε Νίκελ, σε τίνος την άποψη βρήκες αναμασήματα ιδεολογικών ή κομματικών κλισέ; Στην αρχική θέση του δόκτορα που έθεσε υπόψη μας το πρόβλημα του βιβλίου; Στης Παλάβρας; Στου Ζάζουλα; Στη δική μου; Τότε γιατί εγώ και στις τέσσερις βρίσκω μια απεγνωσμένη κραυγή να πάψουν οι μαθητές να γίνονται ξενιστές κοντόφθαλμων και, εν πολλοίς, λανθασμένων γνώσεων και _κυρίως _νοοτροπιών;
Κι αν κάτι με διαολίζει ακόμα περισσότερο είναι αυτό το γενικό, αόριστο και εντέλει εν κενώ λεξιλόγιο περί καλού της παιδείας και παιδιών. Πού θα θεμελιωθεί αυτό το καλό; Στον αέρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Σε επίπεδο ορολογίας, ο όρος επίσημη ιστορία δεν σημαίνει τίποτε, αλλά ο όρος δημόσια ιστορία είναι τρέχων, και αποτελεί διακριτό αντικείμενο της ιστορίας της ιστοριογραφίας, του οποίου τα σχολικά βιβλία αποτελούν αναπόσπαστο τμήμα.


;) Γι' αυτό και χρησιμοποίησα την περιγραφή «επίσημη ιστορία» αυστηρά και παντού (εκτός αν μου ξέφυγε κάπου) μέσα σε εισαγωγικά (τα οποία νομίζω ότι, γενικά, χειρίζομαι ικανοποιητικά).


----------



## pidyo (Oct 23, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> ;) Γι' αυτό και χρησιμοποίησα την περιγραφή «επίσημη ιστορία» αυστηρά και παντού (εκτός αν μου ξέφυγε κάπου) μέσα σε εισαγωγικά (τα οποία νομίζω ότι, γενικά, χειρίζομαι ικανοποιητικά).



Όπως ελπίζω (αν κρίνω από τη φατσούλα) να κατάλαβες, δεν πήγαινε σε σένα η διευκρίνιση. 

Ας πω λιγότερο υπαινικτικά και περισσότερο αναλυτικά αυτό που εννοούσα. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ψύχωση με την ψύχωση για τα βιβλία ιστορίας. Δεν υπάρχει πολιτικά ουδέτερος λόγος για τη δημόσια ιστορία. Τα σχολικά βιβλία, η διδακτική της ιστορίας, τα ντοκιμαντέρ του Σκάι, οι ταινίες του Τζέιμς Πάρις συνιστούν πάντοτε την κατεξοχήν εμπρόθετη αφήγηση του ιστορικού παρελθόντος, ακόμη κι όταν η πρόθεση του αφηγήματος δεν είναι συνειδητή αλλά απόρροια ενός εμπεδωμένου zeitgeist. Σε μια εμπρόθετη αφήγηση, είναι ουτοπία να λέμε «πρέπει να βγάλουμε απ' έξω την πολιτική». 

Το ίδιο ψευδοδίλημμα βρίσκεται στον πυρήνα της νεφελώδους έννοιας της αντικειμενικότητας στην ιστορία. Τι θα πει αντικειμενικότητα; Στον βαθμό που η ιστοριογραφική διαδικασία αποτελεί προσωπικό λόγο πραγματικών ανθρώπων _δεν μπορεί_ να είναι αντικειμενική, ορίζεται εξ ορισμού από τις ιδέες και τις παραδοχές του αφηγητή. [Προσωπικά, την αντικειμενικότητα την αντιμετωπίζω όπως την ηθική: όπου βλέπω την _ταμπέλα _της ηθικής -ή της αντικειμενικότητας- στρίβω από την άλλη.] Τι νόημα έχει λοιπόν να επιδιώκει κανείς διαρκώς έναν ανέφικτο στόχο; Προτιμότερος είναι ο αναστοχασμός επί των παραδοχών μας, των ιδεών μας ή των ιδεοληψιών μας, και η επιδίωξη της _τιμιότητας_ (απέναντι στις πηγές μας, απέναντι στις προσωπικές μας προκαταλήψεις, απέναντι στην αντίθετη άποψη, κλπ.). 

Με τον ίδιο τρόπο, δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς μπορούμε να βγάλουμε απ' έξω την πολιτική στη δημόσια ιστορία και στον λόγο περί την δημόσια ιστορία. Είναι προτιμότερο, και τιμιότερο, να συζητούμε ανοιχτά για τη γενική κατεύθυνση των επιδιώξεών μας, των πολιτικών μας στόχων (ως κοινωνίας ή ως τμημάτων αυτής), να μιλήσουμε για το είδος της δημόσιας ιστορίας (και των σχολικών βιβλίων) που θέλουμε, και γιατί το θέλουμε, παρά να βαυκαλιζόμαστε με το αδειανό πουκάμισο της ουδετερότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 23, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ για την εξαίρετη διατύπωση όλων αυτών των πραγμάτων που δεν μπορούσα να διατυπώσω τόσο καλά και τα έβαλα στα εισαγωγικά της «επίσημης ιστορίας» μου.

Εδώ θέλω να σημειώσω ότι, όσο και αν φαίνεται απίστευτο (λόγω του θέματος), υπάρχουν και «επίσημα μαθηματικά», «επίσημη χημεία» (δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει κι εδώ αντίστοιχος όρος «δημόσια κάτι») κ.λπ. Και εξηγούμαι:

Τη (δύσκολη) εποχή που πήγα (εξατάξιο) γυμνάσιο, διδασκόμασταν ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία. Αποκλειστικά και μόνο. Ήταν συναρπαστικό μάθημα, για όποιον μπορούσε να βυθίζεται στους γεωμετρικούς τόπους και να λύνει τις ασκήσεις των αρχαίων και των ιησουιτών. Την ίδια εποχή, οι συμμαθητές μου στο ξενόγλωσσο τμήμα, μάθαιναν αναλυτική γεωμετρία (με άλλα λόγια, την άλγεβρα της γεωμετρίας). Η κλασική, ευκλείδεια γεωμετρία ήταν άχρηστη για οποιονδήποτε πέρα από τους κλασικούς γεωμέτρες. Η αναλυτική γεωμετρία (η ξενόφερτη, η καρτεσιανή, η γεωμετρία των «διαφωτιστών») ήταν ανεπιθύμητη για την εθνική κυβέρνηση). 

Ανάλογα ίσχυαν για τη χημεία. Ατελείωτες ώρες για την (ελληνόμοια) ονοματολογία της οργανικής, πολύ λιγότερες (σε αντιστοιχία) για τα μέταλλα και τα αντιδραστήρια της ανόργανης. Και να πεις ότι προλάβαμε να μάθουμε στην οργανική για τα πλαστικά, να έχουμε τουλάχιστον το πλεονέκτημα που χάναμε με τη γεωμετρία; Μπα, εκτός ύλης έμειναν τελικά...

Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει σήμερα. Αλλά δεν θα μου προκαλούσε καμία έκπληξη αν υπάρχουν ανάλογες πολωτικές προτιμήσεις, με άλλα λόγια, αποφάσεις πολιτικής, και στο σημερινό αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Ο Π2 λέει:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ψύχωση με την ψύχωση για τα βιβλία ιστορίας.



Ευχαριστώ που τουλάχιστον δέχεται κάποιος ότι υπάρχει ψύχωση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας.


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Αν με διαολίζει κάτι είναι το τσουβάλιασμα από ευφυείς ανθρώπους απόψεων που ελάχιστη ή και απολύτως καμία σχέση δεν έχουν με την ετικέτα του τσουβαλιού. Αλήθεια, βρε Νίκελ, σε τίνος την άποψη βρήκες αναμασήματα ιδεολογικών ή κομματικών κλισέ; Στην αρχική θέση του δόκτορα που έθεσε υπόψη μας το πρόβλημα του βιβλίου; Στης Παλάβρας; Στου Ζάζουλα; Στη δική μου; Τότε γιατί εγώ και στις τέσσερις βρίσκω μια απεγνωσμένη κραυγή να πάψουν οι μαθητές να γίνονται ξενιστές κοντόφθαλμων και, εν πολλοίς, λανθασμένων γνώσεων και _κυρίως _νοοτροπιών;
> Κι αν κάτι με διαολίζει ακόμα περισσότερο είναι αυτό το γενικό, αόριστο και εντέλει εν κενώ λεξιλόγιο περί καλού της παιδείας και παιδιών. Πού θα θεμελιωθεί αυτό το καλό; Στον αέρα;



Προσπαθώ να προλάβω να διαβάσω όσα έχουν γραφτεί στις ώρες που λείπω — και είναι πολλά. Οπότε και οι αντιδράσεις μου είναι καθυστερημένες.

Για το τσουβάλιασμα: 
Αφού διάβασα τις απόψεις από το #687 ως το #720, διέκρινα θετικά στοιχεία σε όλες τις απόψεις και καβγά για τις λεπτομέρειες. Λες και θέλατε να πείτε «όχι, το δικό μου θετικό είναι πιο θετικό» και δεν θέλατε να αντιληφθείτε ότι η παιδεία πρέπει να είναι σύνθεση από όλα εκείνα που είχατε διακρίνει σαν θετικά: και τα βιβλία δεν πρέπει να είναι εθνοκεντρικά και τα βιβλία πρέπει να είναι ενδιαφέροντα και οι δάσκαλοι να επενδύσουν στα παιδιά κτλ.

Αυτό είπα στο #721. Παρακαλώντας να μη θεωρηθεί ότι καταθέτω απόψεις στο πλαίσιο του πλασαρίσματος κάποιας πολιτικής ιδεολογίας, όπως μας κατηγόρησε συλλήβδην η SBE στο #720 με το αστήρικτο «επιμένω ότι η ψύχωση με τα βιβλία ιστορίας οφείλεται σε πολιτικά κίνητρα κι όχι σε ενδιαφέρον για την παιδεία» — αστήρικτο διότι τα πολιτικά κίνητρα επιβάλλουν πρωτίστως να σε ενδιαφέρει ουσιαστικά η παιδεία, το περιεχόμενό της, η αποτελεσματικότητά της. Και αντιστρόφως: για να δώσεις σωστή παιδεία, πρέπει να έχεις άποψη για την κοινωνία, δεν γίνεται να τα χωρίσεις τα δύο.

Είπα και στο #723, ότι το ενδιαφέρον μου για την παιδεία και για την πολιτική είναι το ενδιαφέρον μου για το μέλλον των παιδιών και όχι για το πλασάρισμα πολιτικής ατζέντας. Δεν πιστεύω ότι πλασάρει κανείς εδώ την πολιτική του ατζέντα χάριν της ατζέντας και μόνο, όπως [νόμισα ότι] κατηγορηθήκαμε (ακολουθεί διάψευση ). Αμύνθηκα στην «επίθεση» της SBE, δεν κατηγόρησα κανέναν. Αν δεν το διατύπωσα καλά, πρέπει να ξανακάτσω κι εγώ στα θρανία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2012)

Δεν αναφέρθηκα πουθενά σε πολιτική ατζέντα των συνομιλητών αλλά σε πολιτική (κομματική) ατζέντα των εκάστοτε διαμαρτυρόμενων για το περιεχόμενο των βιβλίων.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 3, 2012)

Από την Καθημερινή:


*Ένα ίδρυμα «θλιβερό εξεταστικό κέντρο του τίποτα»*
Του ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΥ ΛΑΚΑΣΑ

Επιστολή με σκληρά λόγια κατά πανεπιστημιακών και φοιτητών από αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών.

Τα μέλη του Συλλόγου διδασκόντων, καταγγέλλεται, δεν ενδιαφέρονται μεταξύ πολλών άλλων, «για την ελεεινή ρύπανση, την ασύδοτη αφισοκόλληση, τα άθλια “τραπεζάκια” των “παρατάξεων” που προβάλλουν την “πραμάτεια” της χυδαιότητάς τους και της διαπλοκής τους μετατρέποντας ένα πανεπιστημιακό κτίριο σε αχούρι ανομίας και διάλυσης».
«Θλιβερό εξεταστικό κέντρο του τίποτα», έρμαιο «στην αυθαιρεσία και μακρόχρονη βία των φοιτητών», το οποίο έχει καταλήξει σε «πανεπιστημιακή Ζάκυνθο στην οποία μοιράζονται πιστοποιητικά τυφλότητας και όχι πτυχία βαθειάς γνώσης»... Πολλές είναι οι φράσεις που θα μπορούσαν να απομονωθούν από την επιστολή της αναπληρώτριας καθηγήτριας Ιστορίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών κ. Μαρίας Ευθυμίου, με την οποία παραιτείται από τον Σύλλογο Μελών ΔΕΠ της Φιλοσοφικής Σχολής Αθηνών. Η συνεχής απαξίωση του πανεπιστημίου και οι κίνδυνοι ότι η πτώση δεν έχει βρει πάτο, οι χρόνιες αδυναμίες των διοικήσεων του Ιδρύματος, τα φαινόμενα διαπλοκής, η συντεχνιακή στάση των πανεπιστημιακών αποτυπώνονται αδρά στην επιστολή της κ. Ευθυμίου, και είναι σαν να «φωτογραφίζουν» γνώριμες καταστάσεις όχι μόνο στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και την πλειονότητα των ΑΕΙ, αλλά και ευρύτερα στην Ελλάδα...

«Ένας κακός σύλλογος»

«Οι τελευταίες αποφάσεις για παρατεταμένη απεργία και πραγματοποίηση των εξετάσεων (και, μάλιστα, εις διπλούν για όσες είχαν γίνει!) με αντίστοιχη μετάθεση κατά δεκαπενθήμερο της έναρξης των μαθημάτων, για νέο κύκλο απεργιών διαμαρτυρίας κατά του “κακού κράτους”, με έκαναν να λάβω την τελική απόφαση», εξηγεί η κ. Ευθυμίου στην επιστολή της προς το Δ.Σ. του συλλόγου, την οποία απέστειλε στα μέσα Οκτωβρίου. «Η αίσθησή μου είναι ότι είμαστε –από πολλού– ένας “κακός σύλλογος” που έχει περιχαρακώσει τους στόχους του σε ό,τι πάγιο διέλυε τη χώρα μας κατά την τελευταία τριακονταετία: ασταμάτητες απεργίες και “αγωνιστικές κινητοποιήσεις” μονίμως “αγανακτισμένων”, “αγωνιζομένων πολιτών” που εκβίαζαν ένα εκβιάσιμο κράτος, προκειμένου να επιτύχουν επιπλέον παροχές και προνόμια, γνωρίζοντας πως τούτο –για την ελεεινή πολιτική του επιβίωση, και μόνον– θα τα παραχωρούσε (με δανεικά) και, έτσι, ο “ηρωικός αγώνας των εργαζομένων” θα εύρισκε “τη δικαίωσή του”», λέει η επιστολή.

Ποιος ο ρόλος των συνδικαλιστών (όχι μόνο στα ΑΕΙ); Πόσο έχουν συμβάλει με τις θέσεις τους στη διαμόρφωση ουσιαστικής πολιτικής; Φταίει μόνο το κράτος με τους προσχηματικούς δημόσιους διαλόγους που οργανώνει; «Κεντρικός στόχος του Συλλόγου είναι οι “αγανακτισμένες απεργίες” της κασέτας» λέει η κ. Ευθυμίου. Και συνεχίζει: «Με τα ίδια λόγια. Το ίδιο ύφος. Τις ίδιες μεγαλοστομίες. Την ίδια στιγμή που εξασφαλίζονταν –εξίσου “ηρωικά” και περίτεχνα– να μην περικοπεί ο μισθός μας κατά τις περιόδους μακρόσυρτων απεργιών. Η εύρυθμη λειτουργία, η πληρότητα και απαιτητικότητα των μαθημάτων, η επαρκής εκπαίδευση των φοιτητών, η σοβαρότητα της δουλειάς τους και της δουλειάς μας, η αξιοπρέπεια της δουλειάς μας δεν έχει απασχολήσει τον Σύλλογο. Αντιθέτως, όλα τα παραπάνω βλάπτονταν και βλάπτονται καίρια με τις τακτικές απεργίες. Οι οποίες, σε συνδυασμό με τις, εξίσου τακτικές καταλήψεις “φοιτητών” διαλύουν σταθερά κάθε κανονικότητα του εκπαιδευτικού έργου, απορρυθμίζουν το πρόγραμμα και μετατρέπουν το πανεπιστήμιο σε θλιβερό εξεταστικό κέντρο του τίποτα».

Κούφια λόγια, λοιπόν, τα περί προσπάθειας αναβάθμισης του ακαδημαϊκού έργου: «Αν ο Σύλλογος είχε αγωνία για το μαθησιακό περιβάλλον –συνεχίζει η κ. Ευθυμίου– και για την αξιοπρέπεια της εργασίας των μελών του θα είχε, προ πολλών ετών, αντιδράσει για την κατάχρηση δικαιωμάτων εκ μέρους μερίδας φοιτητών, για τη βία ενάντια σε καθηγητές και όργανα διοίκησης, για την κατάληψη και χρήση χώρων της Σχολής από “φοιτητικές παρατάξεις” (οι οποίες έχουν, εντέχνως και για ιδιοτελείς στόχους διαπλοκής, υποκαταστήσει τους αντιπροσωπευτικούς Φοιτητικούς Συλλόγους και την ΕΦΕΕ), για την κατάληψη και χρήση από ύποπτα στοιχεία χώρων διδασκαλίας, για τις φοιτητικές εκλογές που ακυρώνουν πολλές και πολύτιμες ημέρες μαθημάτων, για τις καταστροφές και τους βανδαλισμούς που έχουν γίνει κανονικότητα, για την καθημερινή έκθεση φοιτητών, διοικητικών και διδασκόντων στο κοινό έγκλημα με μεγαλύτερες ή μικρότερες κλοπές, για την ελεεινή ρύπανση, την ασύδοτη αφισοκόλληση, τα άθλια “τραπεζάκια” των “παρατάξεων” που προβάλλουν την “πραμάτεια” της χυδαιότητάς τους και της διαπλοκής τους μετατρέποντας ένα πανεπιστημιακό κτίριο σε αχούρι ανομίας και διάλυσης».

Ουδείς άμοιρος ευθυνών. «Πρυτάνεις, Σύγκλητοι, Κοσμήτορες, Τμήματα, Επόπτες Κτιρίων ανέχθηκαν –και τελικά εξέθρεψαν και νομιμοποίησαν με την αβουλία τους (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση)– τα παραπάνω, όλα αυτά τα 30 χρόνια», λέει η κ. Ευθυμίου. Και καταλήγει: «Αν ο Σύλλογος είχε αγωνία για το μαθησιακό περιβάλλον της Σχολής και για την αξιοπρέπεια της εργασίας των μελών του θα είχε, προ πολλών ετών, σθεναρά δράσει και συντονίσει τις ενέργειές του για να αντιμετωπιστεί ο ευτελισμός των εξετάσεων από τις αντιγραφές και ο εξευτελισμός της δουλειάς των διδασκόντων από τους ανήκουστους αριθμούς (όλο και πιο αμαθών) εισακτέων και από τη μη διαγραφή των “αιωνίων φοιτητών”. Και, φυσικά, θα αντιμετώπιζε την ανισότητα εργασίας σε μία Σχολή όπου κάποιοι δουλεύουν ελάχιστα, την ώρα που άλλοι, σαν τον Ατλαντα, προσπαθούν, με φόρτο εργασίας απερίγραπτο, να καλύψουν την επιτηδειότητα των μη εργαζομένων συναδέλφων τους. Οι οποίοι μη εργαζόμενοι συνάδελφοι είναι -καθόλου τυχαία- πρώτοι ανάμεσα σ’ εκείνους που δίδουν προβιβάσιμους βαθμούς σε γραπτά βαρύτατης αμάθειας (γλωσσικής και ουσιαστικής), κινδυνεύοντας να μετατρέψουν τα πτυχία της Σχολής –όπως έχει συμβεί σε περιφερειακά πανεπιστημιακά τμήματα– σε ένα είδος πανεπιστημιακής Ζακύνθου στην οποία μοιράζονται “πιστοποιητικά τυφλότητας” και όχι πτυχία βαθειάς γνώσης και ουσιαστικής, επιστημονικής μάθησης».


----------



## panadeli (Nov 3, 2012)

Τα λέει όλα η κ. Ευθυμίου. Το μόνο που απομένει τώρα, και περιμένω καρτερικά να γίνει, είναι να στηλιτευθεί για αυτό που πραγματικά είναι: παπαγαλάκι της τρόικας και όργανο του κεφαλαίου. Όσοι δεν φοράμε τις παρωπίδες του νεοφιλελευθερισμού ξέρουμε ότι τα ελληνικά πανεπιστημιακά ιδρύματα είναι τα καλύτερα του κόσμου και ότι για όσα στραβά έχουν φταίει ο νεοφιλελεύθερος ιμπεριαλιστικός καπιταλισμός.

Περιττεύει το άιρονι αλέρτ ελπίζω...


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Panadeli με τρόμαξες προς στιγμήν. 
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο όσα λέει η κα Ευθυμίου είναι αλήθεια γιατί έχω να περάσω από ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια πολλά χρόνια. Εντούτοις δεν τα θυμάμαι να είναι τόσο χάλια όσο τα λέει, παρόλο που σπούδασα εντός του χρόνου που ορίζει στο γράμμα της. Και παρεμπιπτόντως, το ότι σπούδασα σε "ίδρυμα για πιστοποιητικά" κι όχι σε πανεπιστήμιο, δεν υπήρξε ποτέ πρόβλημα (ουσιαστικό ή τυπικό) για παραπέρα σπουδές σε πανεπιστήμια που έρχονται συνήθως πρώτα στις περίφημες διεθνείς λίστες. 
Και για να μην ξεχνάμε, ο άνθρωπος που έχει αυτή τη στιγμή την ευθύνη για την ηλεκτροδότηση όλης της χώρας, στο κέντρο κατανομής της ΔΕΗ, στο πανεπιστήμιο πέρασε τα μισά μαθήματα με αντιγραφή. Το ξέρω γιατί τον άφηνα να αντιγράψει πού και πού. 
Ένας που δεν θα πω ποιός είναι, αλλά είναι πολύ γνωστός "ταλαντούχος επιστήμονας" και "με μεγάλη κοινωνική προσφορά" πέρναγε τα μαθήματα νύχτα γιατί ήταν αρχηγός παράταξης κι αφισοκολλητής. 
Κι ο καθηγητής που επιβλέπει το γιό σου στην εργασία του στο πανεπιστήμιο, είχε φτιάξει ολόκληρο συνεργείο αντιγραφής για να περάσει την Ηλεκτρονική, και τους πιάσανε και στο τσάκ τη γλύτωσαν. Το ξέρω γιατί καθόμουν μπροστά του και με υποπτεύθηκαν κι εμένα.
Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, η κυρία που τώρα φωνάζει για το ένα ή το άλλο, πήρε τη θέση της με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια, είμαι σίγουρη. 

Τι θέλω να πω με αυτά; 
α. παρόλες τις ατέλειές του το σύστημα αυτό βγάζει επιστήμονες. 
β. Άλλα μυαλά έχει κανείς στα 18 κι άλλα στα 38. 
γ. Ουδείς αναμάρτητος, κι αυτό περιλαμβάνει τους επικριτές
δ. όχι, δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ χειρότερα τώρα από τότε. 

Οπότε κι εδώ κρατάω μικρό καλάθι.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE, δεν θα διαφωνήσω με κανένα από τα τέσσερα σημεία σου, αλλά ούτε και με αυτά που λέει η Ευθυμίου. Και έχοντας διατηρήσει επαφή, ως αιώνιος διδακτορικός, με το Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας, μπορώ να πιστοποιήσω ότι όλα αυτά που αναφέρει ισχύουν. Το Καποδιστριακό είναι πράγματι ένα ίδρυμα βρόμικο, με αφίσες να καλύπτουν τοίχους ολόκληρους, με περίπτερα φοιτητικών παρατάξεων στους διαδρόμους να υπόσχονται από εκδρομές στη Μύκονο μέχρι την παγκόσμια σοσιαλιστική επανάσταση, με καταλήψεις να γίνονται σταθερά, κάθε χρόνο, και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μάλιστα με την έγκριση της Συγκλήτου (όπως η εθιμική κατάληψη παραμονές της 17ης Νοεμβρίου, που τα τελευταία χρόνια συνοδεύτηκε με κλείσιμο ολόκληρου του Πανεπιστημίου με απόφαση του Πρύτανη), με απεργίες και αποχές των διδασκόντων κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι (και πάντοτε χωρίς παρακράτηση του μισθού τους), με διάφορα φαινόμενα βίας (παρεμπόδιση πρυτανικών εκλογών, χτίσιμο καθηγητών στα γραφεία τους, βίαιες διακοπές εκδηλώσεων που δεν είναι της αρεσκείας μας), με φανερό ή αφανές αλισβερίσι ανάμεσα σε διδάσκοντες και εκπροσώπους φοιτητικών παρατάξεων, με αντιγραφές στις εξετάσεις, με μηδαμινή αξιολόγηση του εκπαιδευτικού έργου, κ.ο.κ.

Τα γεγονότα που ορθά επισημαίνεις, ότι το σύστημα, παρά τις ατέλειές του, εξακολουθεί να βγάζει επιστήμονες, ότι τα πράγματα σήμερα δεν είναι πολύ χειρότερα από παλαιότερα, και ότι ούτε η κ. Ευθυμίου ούτε εγώ ούτε οποιοσδήποτε άλλος επικρίνει το σύστημα είναι αναμάρτητος, δεν μπορούν να αποτελέσουν άλλοθι για τη διαιώνιση όλων αυτών των ανωμαλιών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Το ότι το σύστημα βγάζει επιστήμονες δεν είναι και κανένα θαύμα. Τους βγάζει με ρυθμό 100,000 μικρότερο από όλες τις υπόλοιπες, δυτικές χώρες. Η Ελλάδα έχει βγάλει έναν, *μόνον έναν* επιστήμονα που άξιζε Νόμπελ (αλλά δεν πήρε). Και που παρεμπιπτόντως θεωρούσε το επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο της Ελλάδας ως ανέκδοτο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Ελληγενή, η λέξη "επιστήμονας" όπως την χρησιμοποίησα ήταν σχήμα λόγου. Αν σε ενοχλεί, σβήσ’ το και γράψε "επαγγελματίες", γιατί άλλωστε όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερα επαγγελματίες είναι. 

Panadeli, δεν είπα να μην διορθωθούν τα στραβά του συστήματος. Αλλά αυτά τα στραβά δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα διεργασιών της τελευταίας διετίας ή πενταετίας ή τριακονταετίας ακόμα, και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι χειρότερα από τις εποχές που έχω ακούσει από μεγαλύτερους (βλ. πιο κάτω). Οπότε διαφωνώ με το ότι είναι τωρινό πρόβλημα και διαφωνώ ότι έχει χειροτερέψει σε σχέση με παλιότερα. 

Στην Ξάνθη, όπως φαντάζομαι και σε άλλα μικρά πανεπιστήμια που ξέρει ο ένας τον άλλον, είχα ακούσει κάποιους από τους συνήθεις περιθωριακούς* που σύχναζαν στο πανεπιστήμιο, ιστορίες (και καυχησιολογίες) για το πως είναι λαπάδες οι σημερινοί (τότε) φοιτητές σαν εμένα, ενώ με την μεταπολίτευση, με το άλλοθι ότι τιμωρούσαν τους χουντικούς, μπορούσαν να πλακώσουν στο ξύλο όποιον καθηγητή ήθελαν και όπως χαρακτηριστικά είχε πει η μία _δεν τους κουνιόταν κανένας δεξιός_. Υποψιάζομαι ότι αναφέρονταν στα σοβαρά επεισόδια στην Ξάνθη το '78-'79 με καταλήψεις κλπ που είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα να αποφασίσει η σύγκλητος να χαθεί ολόκληρη η χρονιά, το οποίο προκάλεσε χειρότερα επεισόδια με ξυλοδαρμούς καθηγητών, εμπρησμούς κλπ.

* Οι συνήθεις περιθωριακοί ήταν μέχρι και σαραντάρηδες, τότε που ήμουνα φοιτήτρια, οι πιο πολλοί Ξανθιώτες, με καμιά σχέση με το πανεπιστήμιο, μέλη οργανώσεων τύπου ΟΣΕ κλπ, άεργοι και μάλλον με κάποια ευκατάστατη οικογένεια από πίσω, που τους τραβούσε μάλλον το άσυλο. Αν δεν πουλάγανε ιδεολογία και μαγκιά για να εντυπωσιάζουν τα πιτσιρίκια θα τους λέγαμε απλώς αλήτες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, η λέξη "επιστήμονας" όπως την χρησιμοποίησα ήταν σχήμα λόγου. Αν σε ενοχλεί σβήσ' το και γράψε "επαγγελματίες", γιατί άλλωστε όλοι αυτοί που ανέφερα επαγγελματίες είναι.



Δηλαδή τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια βγάζουν επαγγελματίες. Αυτό δηλαδή τι μας λέει; Αν δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου πανεπιστήμια, αυτές οι επαγγελματικές θέσεις δεν θα πληρώνονταν από κανέναν;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Panadeli, δεν είπα να μην διορθωθούν τα στραβά του συστήματος. Αλλά αυτά τα στραβά δεν είναι αποτέλεσμα διεργασιών της τελευταίας διετίας ή πενταετίας ή τριακονταετίας ακόμα, και δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι χειρότερα από τις εποχές που έχω ακούσει από μεγαλύτερους (βλ. πιο κάτω). Οπότε διαφωνώ με το ότι είναι τωρινό πρόβλημα και διαφωνώ ότι έχει χειροτερέψει σε σχέση με παλιότερα.



Συμφώνησα ήδη μαζί σου σε αυτό που λες. Ούτε εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι τωρινό το πρόβλημα. Και απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, το ίδιο ισχύει και για την Ευθυμίου, η οποία μιλάει για ευθύνες των τελευταίων τριάντα ετών. Αν τα τριάντα χρόνια σου φαίνονται λίγα και θες να τα κάνουμε πενήντα, δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι νόημα έχει να συζητάμε αν η ρίζα του προβλήματος βρίσκεται τριάντα ή πενήντα ή εκατό χρόνια στο παρελθόν. Μεγαλύτερη σημασία, για μένα τουλάχιστον, έχει: α. να αναγνωρίσουμε την _ύπαρξη_ του προβλήματος, και β. να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε _σήμερα_ γι' αυτό. Και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι με κουβέντες του στυλ "το σύστημα έχει τα στραβά του αλλά βγάζει επιστήμονες" ή "τα ίδια που συμβαίνουν τώρα συνέβαιναν και παλαιότερα" ή "αυτοί που επικρίνουν το σύστημα δεν είναι δα κι αναμάρτητοι", το μόνο που καταφέρνουμε είναι να κλείνουμε τα μάτια μας στο πρόβλημα.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δηλαδή τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια βγάζουν επαγγελματίες. Αυτό δηλαδή τι μας λέει; Αν δεν υπήρχαν καθόλου πανεπιστήμια, αυτές οι επαγγελματικές θέσεις δεν θα πληρώνονταν από κανέναν;


ΟΚ, για να μην το ζαλίζουμε, βάλε όποια λέξη σου αρέσει η οποία δεν θα οδηγεί σε έξυπναράδικο σχόλιο από σένα.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Α, και παρεμπιπτόντως, η κυρία που τώρα φωνάζει για το ένα ή το άλλο, πήρε τη θέση της με αξιοκρατικά κριτήρια, είμαι σίγουρη.


Δεν θέλω να μπω στην ουσία της κουβέντας, γιατί δεν τα ξέρω καλά τα πράγματα στα πανεπιστήμια, αλλά επειδή φαντάζομαι πως όλοι έχουν την ίδια υποψία, να πω δυο πράγματα. Η Ευθυμίου είχε μπει στο πανεπιστήμιο σε εποχή που ο αδερφός της δεν είχε εμπλακεί ακόμη με την πολιτική και δεν ήταν καν τόσο γνωστός. Επιπλέον, δεν μπορώ να την κρίνω ως επιστήμονα, αλλά ήταν από τις καλύτερες δασκάλες στο τμήμα Ιστορίας του ΕΚΠΑ σε αμφιθέατρο (άλλοι ήταν καλοί σε σεμιναριακό μάθημα αλλά φρίκη στο αμφιθέατρο, άλλοι ήταν καλοί ως επιστήμονες αλλά μέτριοι δάσκαλοι γενικώς, άλλοι ήταν ντενεκέδες γενικώς, δυο-τρεις λαμπρές εξαιρέσεις συνδύαζαν όλα τα καλά), ξοδεύοντας αμέτρητες ώρες για να ετοιμάσει το μάθημά της, ενώ υπέστη τα πάνδεινα από γελοίους παππούδες μιας συγκεκριμένης κλίκας που έβγαλαν ένα βιβλίο πριν από τριάντα χρόνια και έκτοτε δεν ασχολήθηκαν με τίποτε (μέχρι την θρυλική ατάκα άντε στην κουζίνα σου κυρά μου άκουσε).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, για να μην το ζαλίζουμε, βάλε όποια λέξη σου αρέσει η οποία δεν θα οδηγεί σε έξυπναράδικο σχόλιο από σένα.



Λυπάμαι, δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι εφικτό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Panadeli, νομίζω ότι έχω ξεκαθαρίσει ότι η διαφωνία μου είναι ότι το πρόβλημα χαρακτηρίζεται τωρινό ή πρόσφατο ή συνδέεται με συγκεκριμένη περίοδο της πρόσφατης ιστορίας. Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δεν είναι αναγκαία τόση απαξίωση του συστήματος ΤΩΡΑ, αφού με τον ίδιο στραβό τρόπο λειτουργίας το αποτέλεσμα το θεωρούσαμε καλό για τις ανάγκες μας τόσες δεκαετίες. 
Να βρούμε λύσεις, εννοείται. 
Αλλά να κόψουμε και τις κορώνες περί του ότι τα πτυχία δεν αξίζουν μία επειδή υπάρχει μεγάλη αφισοκόλληση κλπ κλπ. 
(και μην πεταχτείς τώρα Ελληγενή με καμιά στατιστική για το πόσο ΔΕΝ αξίζουν)

Ας έρθει τέλος πάντων ένας Έλληνας διπλωματούχος ηλ/μηχ με βαθμό πτυχίου 7.5+ (σαν εμένα δηλαδή, γιατί τα δικά μου ξέρω καλύτερα) να μου αποδείξει ότι έχει σοβαρό πρόβλημα σπουδών/ εργασίας στον κλάδο του εκτός Ελλάδας _λόγω της προέλευσης του πτυχίου του_. 
Κι άμα διαπιστώσουμε ότι αυτοί είναι κάμποσοι, τότε ας αρχίσουμε να λέμε περί ιδρυμάτων πιστοποίησης σπουδών.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Η Ευθυμίου είχε μπει στο πανεπιστήμιο σε εποχή που ο αδερφός της δεν είχε εμπλακεί ακόμη με την πολιτική και δεν ήταν καν τόσο γνωστός.



Δεν πέρασε καν από το μυαλό μου ότι υπήρχε σχέση όταν έγραψα το σχόλιό μου.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν πέρασε καν από το μυαλό μου ότι υπήρχε σχέση όταν έγραψα το σχόλιό μου.



Α, ΟΚ, έκανα τη διευκρίνιση γιατί συνήθως οι περισσότεροι θεωρούν δεδομένη τη σχέση (και την αιτιακή σχέση της σχέσης με την καριέρα της).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Αλλά να κόψουμε και τις κορώνες περί του ότι τα πτυχία δεν αξίζουν μία επειδή υπαρχει μεγάλη αφισοκόλληση κλπ κλπ.



_Based on work experience, job hunting and the people who agreed to speak about their work situation — regardless of nationality, intelligence and financial status — a university degree has little or no impact on making a job candidate more competitive, more viable or more powerful when negotiating a salary in Greece. And the hard stats support that._

Value of a university degree in Greece


----------



## panadeli (Nov 3, 2012)

SBE said:


> Panadeli, νομίζω ότι εχω ξεκαθαρίσει ότι η διαφωνία μου είναι ότι το πρόβλημα χαρακτηρίζεται τωρινό ή προσφατο ή σνδέεται με συγκεκριμένη περίοδο της πρόσφατης ιστορίας.



Όπως έγραψα και πριν, συμφωνώ πλήρως. Απλά θεώρησα άστοχη την παρέμβασή σου διότι ούτε εγώ χαρακτήρισα το πρόβλημα τωρινό ή πρόσφατο ούτε, αν τη διάβασα καλά, η Ευθυμίου.



SBE said:


> Προσωπικά πιστέυω ότι δεν είναι αναγκαία τόση απαξίωση του συστήματος ΤΩΡΑ, αφού με τον ίδιο στραβό τρόπο λειτουργίας το αποτέλεσμα το θεωρούσαμε καλό για τις ανάγκες μας τόσες δεκαετίες.



Εδώ δεν συμφωνώ καθόλου. Πρώτα πρώτα, _ποτέ_ δεν θεωρούσα καλό το σύστημα. Πολλά από τα πράγματα που γράφω εδώ τώρα τα έλεγα και ως πρωτοετής φοιτητής το 1992 και πλακωνόμουν γι' αυτά στα αμφιθέατρα με τα ΕΑΑΚ. Για την Ευθυμίου προφανώς δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω, αλλά το κείμενό της _δεν_ μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ικανοποιημένη με το σύστημα όλες αυτές τις δεκαετίες και ότι ξαφνικά στράβωσε το 2012. 

Αλλά το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα το έχω με την αρχή της πρότασής του. Αυτό το επιχείρημα σε σχέση με τον χρόνο δεν το καταλαβαίνω καθόλου. Τι πάει να πει γιατί ΤΩΡΑ; Έχεις κάθε λόγο να είσαι καχύποπτη απέναντι στην Ευθυμίου ή απέναντι σε εμένα ή απέναντι σε οποιονδήποτε εμφανίζεται σήμερα ως επικριτής καταστάσεων που πάνε πίσω δεκαετίες, ιδίως αν δεν τον έχεις δει να λέει παρόμοια πράγματα παλαιότερα. Κι εγώ είμαι καχύποπτος, κι εγώ κρατώ μικρό καλάθι. Αλλά από εκεί μέχρι το επιχείρημα να μην ταράξουμε τα νερά ΤΩΡΑ επειδή δεν τα ταράζαμε όλον αυτόν τον καιρό υπάρχει ένα τεράστιο άλμα λογικής. Δηλαδή, αν δεν τα ταράξουμε ούτε ΤΩΡΑ, που @&%^θηκε το σύμπαν και κατέρρευσαν όλοι οι μύθοι της μεταπολίτευσης, πότε θα τα ταράξουμε;


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Για μια στιγμή, δεν είπα να μην ταράξουμε τα νερά τώρα γιατί τώρα υπάρχει κάτι το ιδιαίτερο κλπ κλπ. Απλώς παρατηρώ πολύ μεγαλύτερη φιλολογία περί προβλημάτων κλπ κλπ τώρα σε σχέση με παλιότερα, παρόλο που τα προβλήματα δεν έχουν αλλάξει. Και η τωρινή φιλολογία είναι σχεδόν καταστροφολογία. 
Το μόνο που έχει ίσως αλλάξει την τελευταία εικοσαετία είναι ότι από τη μια πηγαίνουν στο πανεπιστήμιο περισσότεροι κι από την άλλη, όπως είναι αναμενόμενο, είναι περισσότεροι αυτοί που θα ήθελαν πανεπιστημιακή καριέρα οπότε είναι πιο μεγάλος ο ανταγωνισμός για τις θέσεις αυτές.


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> _Based on work experience, job hunting and the people who agreed to speak about their work situation — regardless of nationality, intelligence and financial status — a university degree has little or no impact on making a job candidate more competitive, more viable or more powerful when negotiating a salary in Greece. And the hard stats support that._
> 
> Value of a university degree in Greece



Και τι σχέση έχει αυτό ρε Έλλη; Ναι, το ξέρουμε ότι όταν ψάχνεις για δουλειά στην Ελλάδα μετράνε οι γνωριμίες και το πτυχίο δεν έχει σχέση με το μισθό. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, για τη συνέχεια του άρθρου που παραθέτεις, στην Αγγλία είμαι overqualified, expensive, ungrateful, and most of my bosses felt threatened by me (φράσεις από το άρθρο οι οποίες περιγράφουν τη δική μου εργασιακή εμπειρία, και δεν έχω δουλέψει ποτέ στην Ελλάδα).


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 3, 2012)

Δεν ζήτησες να *μην* παραθέσω κάτι που να δείχνει ότι τα ελληνικά πτυχία δεν έχουν αξία;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

SBE said:


> Απλώς παρατηρώ πολύ μεγαλύτερη φιλολογία περί προβλημάτων κλπ κλπ τώρα σε σχέση με παλιότερα



Ίσως και να 'χεις δίκιο ως προς το όλο μέγεθος, αλλά η φιλολογία περί προβλημάτων δεν είναι καινούργιο φρούτο. Ούτε η καταστροφολογία. Εγώ θυμάμαι να διαβάζω ανάλογα άρθρα πολλά χρόνια πριν.



SBE said:


> παρόλο που τα προβλήματα δεν έχουν αλλάξει.



Το τραγικό της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ακριβώς αυτό: ότι τα προβλήματα δεν έχουν αλλάξει. Ούτε προφανώς έχουν λυθεί.

Και σε έναν κόσμο που κινείται, το να μένεις ακίνητος ισοδυναμεί με το κινείσαι προς τα πίσω (θέμα από ένα βιβλίο που μετέφρασα πρόσφατα).


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 4, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Για την Ευθυμίου προφανώς δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω, αλλά το κείμενό της _δεν_ μου δίνει την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ικανοποιημένη με το σύστημα όλες αυτές τις δεκαετίες και ότι ξαφνικά στράβωσε το 2012.



Δε νομίζω. Απλά τώρα ξεχείλισε το ποτήρι, έσκασε η φούσκα, έφτασε ο κόμπος στο χτένι κτλ κτλ κτλ you get the picture... 

Εγώ πάντως επιεική την βρίσκω.


----------



## drazen (Nov 13, 2012)

Κυκλοφόρησε το "*90σέλιδο πόρισμα για την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών*" (εδώ)
Διάβασα διαγωνίως την εισαγωγική τεκμηρίωση, γιατί επαναλαμβάνει χιλιοειπωμένα (για μένα) κλισέ, που, μερικές φορές, είναι χρήσιμα (θα την κοιτάξω, όμως, με την δέουσα προσήλωση, χρόνου δοθέντος), και πολύ προσεκτικά την ουσία, δηλαδή τους πίνακες με τα παραδείγματα εφαρμογής.
Μερικές από τις παρατηρήσεις μου (αφήνοντας κατά μέρος τα, όντως λίγα, ορθογραφικά λάθη, π.χ. διλλήματα, σ. 69):
1. Τα φύλλα αξιολόγησης των στελεχών είναι ολιγόλογα. Για τον Διευθυντή Σχολικής Μονάδας αφιερώνεται μιάμιση σελίδα (σσ. 46-7), για τον Σχολικό Σύμβουλο δύο σελίδες (σσ. 47-9) και για τον Διευθυντή Εκπαίδευσης μιάμιση σελίδα (σσ. 49-50), δίχως παραδείγματα εφαρμογής. Προφανώς, το επιστημονικό ανάστημα και η πλούσια εμπειρία τους καθιστά εξ υπαρχής αντικειμενικό κάθε τους ισχυρισμό και κριτική.
2. Για τον εκπαιδευτικό "πεδίου", σε *τριάντα εφτά* (σσ. 51-87) σελίδες, δίνονται εξαντλητικότατα παραδείγματα ένταξής του σε μια "ρουμπρικωτή" περιγραφική κλίμακα από "ελλιπές" έως "εξαιρετικό" εκπαιδευτικό έργο (με ενδιάμεσους αναβαθμούς το "επαρκές" και το "πολύ καλό"), δείχνοντας με την ανισομέρεια της έκτασης το (σκοτεινό)πραγματικό αντικείμενο του ενδιαφέροντός τους.
3. Μολονότι στην εισαγωγική τεκμηρίωση οι συντάκτες τού πορίσματος δεν φείδονται καθησυχαστικών διαβεβαιώσεων για το ανισοβαρές και ανομοιογενές σχολικών μονάδων ή επιμέρους τάξεων, εξαίροντας κάθε τρεις και λίγο τον ενθαρρυντικό και μη τιμωρητικό χαρακτήρα της αξιολόγησης, είναι εμφανές ότι για την μαθησιακή διαδικασία χρίζουν εξ ολοκλήρου υπεύθυνο τον εκπαιδευτικό. Ο τελευταίος θα είναι υπεύθυνος (και υπόλογος) για θέματα, προβλήματα και στάσεις όπως, φερ' ειπείν:
- _Αποφεύγει διδακτισμό σε θέματα αξιακά_ (σ. 53) και πολύ σωστά. Τώρα, πώς αυτό συνάδει με την υποχρεωτική διδασκαλία και κατήχηση της επίσημης θρησκείας, είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο.
- Συστηματική παράβαση κανόνων απασχολεί την τάξη και θέτει θέμα συνεπειών, ανάλογων με την ηλικία και τη φύση του παραπτώματος, όπου τούτο είναι εφικτό (...) ομαλή ένταξη, παρέμβαση, βιογραφία παραπτώματος, ερμηνεία παραπτώματος, συζήτηση και συμφωνία με "άτακτους", αθετήσεις και κυρώσεις (σ. 55). Εξ όσων γνωρίζω, ποινολόγιο, ειδικά στην πρωτοβάθμια, δεν υπάρχει. Κάθε μαθητής έχει μιαν ιδιότυπη_ license to do anything_, από το να χτυπά κυοφορούσες (ναι, από τις λίγες που δεν έκαναν απαράδεκτη κι αναίτια χρήση του θεσμού της "*επ*απειλούμενης" :laugh:εγκυμοσύνης) δασκάλες στην κοιλιά, να σκαρφαλώνει στα δέντρα και να μην κατεβαίνει, να βγαίνει στον δρόμο τρέχοντας, όποτε του καπνίσει, να κλείνει τα αυτιά σε κάθε νουθεσία ή παρατήρηση και άλλα πολλά παρόμοια.
- (Οι) Μαθητές (πρέπει να) παρακολουθούν με προσοχή τον εκπαιδευτικό (σ. 57). Τώρα, το πόσες ώρες κοιμήθηκαν, αν χλαπάκιασαν στο διάλειμμα τροφές τίγκα στην ζάχαρη, που τους αποκοιμίζουν, και άλλα συναφή, ο κάθε χαμαλοδάσκαλος ας βρει τον τρόπο να τα λύσει.
- (Ο) Εκπαιδευτικός, μαζί με τις υψηλές του προσδοκίες, μεταφέρει όραμα και προοπτική στους μαθητές (σ. 58). Να δω πώς θα ποσοτικοποιηθεί αυτό.
- συμμετέχει σε συστηματικές και οργανωμένες πρωτοβουλίες τύπου "έρευνας δράσης" για την αντιμετώπιση ευρύτερης έκτασης προβλημάτων του σχολείου, όπως είναι «η σχολική βία» και τα φαινόμενα ρατσισμού (σ. 78). Με ευχαρίστηση να συμμετάσχω σε παρόμοιες πρωτοβουλίες. Να δούμε τι θα πει και ο αυριανός χρυσαυγίτης υπουργός.

Κλείνοντας, να πω ότι σε γενικές γραμμές η φιλοσοφία του πορίσματος με βρίσκει σύμφωνο, όπως και η αξιολόγηση εν γένει. Έλα μου, ντε, που ξέρω καλά ότι πίσω από τις λέξεις κρύβεται, όχι ο Αλέξης (λες; ), αλλά τα προτάγματα της ιδιωτικοποίησης. Το πόρισμα αφήνει τόσα πολλά ασαφή σημεία, που δεν θα σωθεί κανείς, όσες Νέες Τεχνολογίες και να χρησιμοποιήσει, όσα Φύλλα Εργασιών και να δημιουργήσει, όσα "Καινοτόμα Προγράμματα και Δράσεις" να επινοήσει, κανείς, πλην των εκλεκτών. Ήδη γνωρίζουμε τους Διευθυντές, τους Συμβούλους (πολλοί των οποίων απερίφραστα έχουν κατ' ιδίαν "εξομολογηθεί" ότι επέλεξαν αυτόν τον δρόμο για γλυτώσουν από την τάξη), όπως, βεβαίως, και τους Διευθυντές Εκπαίδευσης-προϊόντα των κομματικών σωλήνων.
Το όλο σενάριο θυμίζει τα επιχειρήματα του αγγλικού στρατού κατοχής μετά την κατοχή και των ιθαγενών τοποτηρητών τους, όταν για την ίδρυση της (νέας) χωροφυλακής, χρησιμοποίησαν τους "άνδρες" των κατοχικών σωμάτων ασφαλείας: "αυτούς βρήκαμε, αυτούς έχουμε".

Μακάρι (αλήθεια!) να βγω απλώς γκρινιάρης και νεωτερικόφοβος και όλα να πάρουν τον δρόμο που το πόρισμα (ισχυρίζεται ότι) θέλει να χαράξει.
Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα το δούμε.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 13, 2012)

Έχω μείνει σιωπηλός σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά, διαβάζοντας και τα σχόλια του Ντράζεν, δεν κρατιέμαι πια, για να πω αυτό που με τρώει δυο χρόνια τώρα, και αφορά την αξιολόγηση στο δημόσιο εν γένει:
Προσωπικά, δεν έχω την παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι -δεδομένου ότι ζούμε στην Ελλάδα- η αξιολόγηση (καθώς και η κατάργηση των οργανικών θέσεων - άλλο ζήτημα ετούτο) θα χρησιμοποιηθεί αποκλειστικά και μόνο για να παραμείνουν στο δημόσιο τα λαμόγια και οι ημέτεροι και να πάρουν πόδι όλοι οι μη έχοντες μέσο - που δυστυχώς στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις είναι και οι πιο άξιοι.


----------



## Themis (Nov 13, 2012)

Προσυπογράφω το του Κόμητος, όντας κι εγώ σιωπηλός θεατής του νήματος. Τα βλέπω μάλιστα και κάπως πιο μαύρα: νομίζω ότι, με δεδομένο τον στόχο της συρρίκνωσης της δημόσιας παιδείας και τη γενικότερη κατάσταση, βαίνουμε προς επαναφορά του πιστοποιητικού κοινωνικών φρονημάτων. Είναι ήδη σε γνώση μου κάποια πολύ ανησυχητικά από τον χώρο των ωρομίσθιων. Η απόσταση από το "είμαι υπέρ των δασκάλων που σέβονται τα παιδιά και θέλουν να τους μεταδώσουν γνώσεις" μέχρι το "είμαι υπέρ της αξιολόγησης" είναι χαώδης. Άλλο η συζήτηση σε επίπεδο αρχής και άλλο η ρεαλιστική πρόβλεψη για το πού είναι πιθανό να καταλήξει μια συγκεκριμένη κρατική πολιτική - του δεδομένου κράτους, με τους δεδομένους δεσπόζοντες στόχους, στον δεδομένο περίγυρο. Να 'μαστε καλά και σε άλλα δυο χρόνια τα ξαναλέμε.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2012)

Με αυτά που αναφέρει ο Ντράζεν δε βλέπω να υπάρχει κανέναν πρόβλημα, για μένα τουλάχιστον, με την αξιολόγηση. 
Τώρα, ναι, η αξιολόγηση μπορεί να γίνει όπλο για την απομάκρυνση ικανών ή την προαγωγή ανάξιων, αλλά θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να αρχίσουμε να πιστεύουμε στο σύστημα, όσο στραβό κι αν είναι, ώστε να αρχίσει να λειτουργεί. 
Έπειτα άμα δε σε χωνεύει ο προϊστάμενός σου μπορεί να σου κάνει τη ζωή πατίνι και χωρίς αξιολόγηση. 
Άλλωστε σε όλες τις αξιολογήσεις ο αξιολογούμενος μπορεί να προσθέσει τα σχόλιά του ή να απαντήσει σε κάτι που δεν του αρέσει, έτσι δεν είναι; Κι είμαι σίγουρη ότι οι συνδικαλιστές θα βρίσκουν τρόπο να "σταθούν στο πλευρό του συνάδερφου".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας τις μαύρες σκέψεις των "απαισιόδοξων" πιο πάνω, πρέπει να καταλήξουμε στο παρακάτω συμπέρασμα;

"Ας μην κάνουμε τίποτα. Ό,τι και να επιχειρηθεί να γίνει πάντα στραβά θα γίνεται. Η Ελλάδα δεν έχει καμιά ελπίδα να γλιτώσει από τα χάλια της. Ας τα αφήσουμε όλα όπως είναι με τη μόνιμη επωδό 'Ζούμε στην Ελλάδα'."


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

2 σκέψεις ως προς το σχόλιο της Αλεξάνδρας:

1. Σε ό,τι αφορά την εκπαίδευση τα πράγματα τα βλέπω γενικώς πολύ μαύρα. Η αξιολόγηση θα έρθει σαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα της διάλυσης, ίσως όμως εκεί να υπάρχει κάποιο παραθυράκι αισιοδοξίας - το οποίο όμως μου το κλείνει η κατάργηση των οργανικών θέσεων. Έτσι, το πολιτικό σύστημα αποκτά ένα ακόμα ισχυρότερο όπλο από τον διορισμό για να κάνει ρουσφέτια - την υπόσχεση μη μετάθεσης ή μετάθεσης σε επιθυμητό τόπο.
2. Σε ό,τι αφορά το εν γένει δημόσιο, τα πράγματα τα βλέπω εντελώς μαύρα - εκτός αν καταργηθούν διαδικασίες. Δυστυχώς, όμως, δεν βλέπω να γίνεται τίποτα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση. Με τα διάφορα αυτά κόλπα θα φύγουν όσοι δουλεύουν (αφού αξιωματικά θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι ο μη έχων βύσμα δουλεύει) αλλά ο πολίτης θα πρέπει να διεκπεραιώσει (προσοχή στο πρόσωπο: ο πολίτης θα πρέπει να διεκπεραιώσει, έτσι δεν είναι; ) ίδιο (ενδεχομένως δε και μεγαλύτερο, μιας και βλέπω ότι οι κρατιστές καλά κρατούν σε όλες τις πολιτικές παρατάξεις) αριθμό/όγκο γραφειοκρατικών διαδικασιών, εξυπηρετούμενος αφενός από μικρότερο αριθμό υπαλλήλων, και αφετέρου από τους βυσματικούς υπαλλήλους που θα έχουν μείνει, και οι οποίοι είτε οριστικά αποθρασυμένοι θα φέρονται ως μικροί δικτάτορες (κάνοντας τους σατράπηδες δημοσίους υπαλλήλους του χτες να μοιάζουν με φενταγίν της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας) είτε, σε περίπτωση που υποχρεωθούν να εργαστούν, θα παρέχουν υπηρεσίες επιπέδου ναμηνπωτι (αφού μου έκοψες την πασιέντσα, ωρέ χαϊβάνι, κάτσε τώρα στην ουρά όσο θα διεκπεραιώνω 3 πρωτοκολλήσεις ημερησίως, με το γνωστό σύστημα πληκτρολόγησης "πληκτρολογώ μόνο με τον δείκτη κάθε χεριού, έχοντας κολλημένη τη μούρη στα 10 εκατοστά από την οθόνη").

ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΟΔΕΙΧΘΩ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ!
(Μακάρι την αξιολόγηση να την κάνουν εξωγήινοι - κάποτε συμπλήρωνα "ή Γερμανοί", αλλά τώρα δεν είμαι βέβαιος ούτε γι' αυτό)


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 14, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά αυτά που γράφεις περιέχουν μία προϋπόθεση: Ότι η νέα γενιά, οι άνθρωποι των 25, 30, 35 ετών σήμερα, είναι πανομοιότυπη με την προηγούμενη. Λατρεία του ρουσφετιού, ανικανότητα, άγνοια των τεχνολογιών κλπ. Ε, τότε, μπράβο μας σ' εμάς, τη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου. Μπράβο με πολλές μούντζες, αφού καταφέραμε να καταστρέψουμε όχι μόνο τη δική μας 30ετία, αλλά και την επόμενη


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Ο συγγραφέας Ιάσων Μανωλόπουλος έχει κάνει μια εξαιρετική παρατήρηση (δεν βρίσκω λινκ για να κάνω παράθεση):

The Greek state is not only corrupt - it is corrupt*ing*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

Με δεδομένα, λοιπόν, του προβλήματος:

(α) Ότι το ελληνικό κράτος είναι εξόχως βυσματικό, αντιπαραγωγικό και κύριος παράγων διαφθοράς
(β) Ότι η κατάσταση δεν μπορεί να συνεχιστεί

ποιες είναι οι εφικτές λύσεις για την αξιολόγηση, στο δημόσιο γενικά και στην εκπαίδευση ειδικότερα;

(1) Λόγω του δεδομένου (α), δεν μας σώζει ούτε η επανάσταση και το αίμα που θα ρέει στους δρόμους, επειδή και αυτή θα είναι βυσματική και αλά γκρεκ.
(2) Η απάντηση «δεν υπάρχει λύση, να μας ταΐζουν ισοβίως οι απέξω (επειδή η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει) και να μας βάλουν στη γυάλα ως δείγμα αποτυχημένης κοινωνίας», δεν με ενθουσιάζει.
(3) Η απάντηση «όχι στην αξιολόγηση» οδηγεί στο πιο πάνω (2), κυρίως επειδή κτγμ η εμπεριέχει το υπόρρητο «όχι στην αξιολόγηση *και *του πολιτικού συστήματος».

Η εκπαίδευσή μου ως μηχανικού με οδηγεί σε λύσεις σταδιακής προσέγγισης:

(i) Ξεκινάς με ό,τι έχεις και από εκεί όπου βρίσκεσαι —πώς αλλιώς, δηλαδή;
(ii) Αξιολογείς διαρκώς (συγκεντρώνοντας στοιχεία για ανατροφοδότηση): Και τους ανθρώπους και τις διαδικασίες (και όπου δεν είναι εφικτές ποσοτικές μετρήσεις, υπάρχουν και οι στατιστικές αξιολογήσεις και οι διαχρονικές συγκρίσεις).
(iii) Συνεχίζεις βελτιώνοντας διαρκώς: το ανθρώπινο δυναμικό και τις διαδικασίες

Όλα αυτά με απόλυτη διαφάνεια και υπό τη βάσανο της δημόσιας κριτικής και αξιολόγησης από την κοινωνία των πολιτών —πώς αλλιώς, δηλαδή;


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Καταρχάς, εμένα ως πολίτη με ενδιαφέρει να μειωθεί ο γραφειοκρατικός φόρτος. Να περικοπούν δηλαδή οι χιλιάδες πολλές φορές άσκοπες διαδικασίες που υφίστανται μόνο και μόνο για να έχουν δουλειά κάποιοι. Επειδή Ελλάδα είναι εδώ, ας περικόψουμε πρώτα το κράτος ως υποχρέωση του πολίτη να περνάει το 80% της ζωής του σε γκισέδες και να μαζεύει χαρτιά, και αφού το κάνουμε αυτό ας δούμε ποιοι περισσεύουν. Ειλικρινά, επειδή στην Ελλάδα ζούμε, όχι το ανάποδο. Ειλικρινά το λέω. Πρώτα περικοπή διαδικασιών/μείωση γραφειοκρατίας, μετά απολύσεις. Για να πω και του στραβού το δίκιο, αν αυτή τη στιγμή μειωνόταν ο γραφειοκρατικός φόρτος μου κατά 80% (ποσοστό που θεωρώ λογικό), θα αδιαφορούσα αν παρέμεναν στο δημόσιο μόνο βύσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

Μα δεν διαφωνώ. Προσυπογράφω με τα χίλια. Αλλά εγώ δεν θεωρώ την αξιολόγηση ως όπλο για απολύσεις, αλλά ως απαραίτητο μηχανισμό per se.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Την αξιολόγηση απλώς ως έμμεσο τρόπο βελτίωσης του αξιολογούμενου δεν θα τη λάβουμε υπόψη μας; Δεδομένου ότι κι ο άγιος φοβέρα θέλει, πολύ δε περισσότερο ο άγιος που διαθέτει και μονιμότητα; (όσο ακόμα τη διαθέτει...)
Και, επειδή το νήμα είναι για την εκπαίδευση, θαρρώ ότι τα πράγματα μπερδεύονται κάπως όταν βάζουμε το ερώτημα της αξιολόγησης για όλο τον δημόσιο τομέα συλλήβδην.
Λόγω πατέρα εκπαιδευτικού θυμάμαι και το παλιό-παλιό καθεστώς αξιολόγησης (επιθεωρητές), και το μέσο μεταπολιτευτικό. Για το ύστερο μεταπολιτευτικό και το τωρινό (ας το πούμε του τέλους της μεταπολίτευσης) μαθαίνω από άλλες πηγές, λόγω αποκοπής από τον εκπαιδευτικό χώρο. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κι εδώ συνέβη ό,τι και σχεδόν παντού: από τον αυταρχισμό, την αυθαιρεσία και τον άκρατο συντηρητισμό του συστήματος περάσαμε πολύ εύκολα και γρήγορα στην απόλυτη ασυδοσία, στην απώλεια οποιουδήποτε ελέγχου και στο γενικό μπάχαλο, πράγματα που είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα 1) την απόλυτη απαξίωση του εκπαιδευτικού _λειτουργήματος_ -και του εκπαιδευτικού ως προσώπου και ως ρόλου- και 2) το ξήλωμα της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας από το νηπιαγωγείο μέχρι το πανεπιστήμιο.
Αλλά μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος. Όποιος μπορεί ας με διορθώσει.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Έτσι, το πολιτικό σύστημα αποκτά ένα ακόμα ισχυρότερο όπλο από τον διορισμό για να κάνει ρουσφέτια - την υπόσχεση μη μετάθεσης ή μετάθεσης σε επιθυμητό τόπο.


Αυτό υπήρχε ήδη στο δημόσιο - όποιος διαφωνεί με το σύστημα όπως είχε μέχρι τώρα, πρέπει ή να προσαρμοστεί ή να πάει στην πινέζα.

Θέλω να προσθέσω και κάτι άλλο: η μονιμότητα με παράλληλα καμία αξιολόγηση από κανέναν, έχει δημιουργήσει ένα τέρας, στο οποίο οι εργαζόμενοι θεωρούν πως είναι ηγεμονίσκοι που έχουν το δικαίωμα να αντιμετωπίζουν το φορολογούμενο που τους πληρώνει ως μπυθουλαίικο σκουλίκι. Το να λέμε ότι δεν θέλουμε αυτό να καταργηθεί επειδή κάποιοι θα αδικηθούν είναι μεν θεμιτό, αλλά ποια είναι η εναλλακτική; Εξάλλου, αν κάποιος απολυθεί εξαιτίας άδικης αξιολόγησης, μπορεί κάλλιστα να κινήσει νομικές διαδικασίες κατά του εργοδότη του - πράγμα που ήδη γίνεται στην περίπτωση π.χ. των εγκύων που απολύονται με αποτελέσματα πάντα υπέρ τους, εκτός κι αν απολύθηκαν επειδή πτώχευσε η εταιρεία (η διαπίστωση είναι πολύ πρόσφατη από έρευνα στη νομολογία). Γιατί εκεί είναι το θέμα: να μην υπάρχει ατιμωρησία σε καμία περίπτωση. Αν ξεκινάμε από τη βάση ότι στην Ελλάδα τίποτα δεν αλλάζει, είναι σαν να λέμε «γιατί να ζούμε, αφού μια μέρα θα πεθάνουμε;»

Επίσης, οι νέοι εργαζόμενοι στο δημόσιο είναι συχνά πολύ καλύτεροι από τους παλιούς - δεν εξετάζω περιπτώσεις θυγατέρων πολιτικών, εξάλλου αυτές συνήθως διορίζονται στη Βουλή για να παίρνουν 16 μισθούς, αλλά τις υπόλοιπες. Είναι πιο ευγενικοί, πιο εξυπηρετικοί, έχουν περισσότερες γνώσεις, ενδιαφέρονται περισσότερο, και είναι καλύτεροι από τη θείτσα που σου διδάσκει θρησκευτικά και σε κόβει επειδή δεν σε συμπαθεί. Είχα καθηγήτρια θρησκευτικών στο γυμνάσιο, προφανώς προβληματική, που είχε κόψει *όλα* τα αγόρια της τάξης στις τελικές εξετάσεις με βαθμούς 2 και 3. Μετά από τις αναθεωρήσεις, γύρισαν πίσω τα γραπτά τους με 13άρια, και ευτυχώς γιατί ειδάλλως ορισμένοι έμεναν και στην ίδια τάξη. Ε, πείτε μου, αυτή δηλαδή δεν πρέπει να αξιολογείται;


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Είχα σκοπό να μην απαντήσω, επειδή πραγματικά το νήμα αφορά την εκπαίδευση, η οποία δεν μοιάζει με το υπόλοιπο δημόσιο. Αλλά θα επαναλάβω:

αν οι ηγεμονίσκοι *πάψουν και τυπικά να έχουν αντικείμενο εργασίας *επειδή η ζωή του πολίτη έχει γίνει ευκολότερη, ε, κάποια μέρα θα γίνουν πληβείοι. Και μετά, ας γίνει και αξιολόγηση και ό,τι θέλει - αδιαφορώ. Προτιμώ, δηλαδή, να μην έχω παρτίδες με το δημόσιο, παρά να είμαι υποχρεωμένος να ζω μπροστά σ' ένα γκισέ ελπίζοντας ότι θα με εξυπηρετήσει ικανός.

Για τους εκπαιδευτικούς, προσωπικά ψηφίζω υπέρ της αξιολόγησης, ελπίζοντας ότι θα φύγουν τα ζόμπι, τρέμοντας, όμως, ότι θα μου φύγουν οι καλοί που τσάντισαν π.χ. τον τάδε κομματάρχη ή τον διευθυντή τους.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Καλά, αστειεύεσαι :) Εδώ χτες μόλις μιλούσα με μια δικηγόρο που μου έλεγε ότι για μια δήλωση (παραλείπω τις λεπτομέρειες) που πλέον γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά, η ΔΟΥ ζητάει τα δικαιολογητικά εις τριπλούν, ενώ μέχρι πρόσφατα τα ζητούσε εις διπλούν. Αυτά είναι - ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση, όχι αστεία.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό υπήρχε ήδη στο δημόσιο - όποιος διαφωνεί με το σύστημα όπως είχε μέχρι τώρα, πρέπει ή να προσαρμοστεί ή να πάει στην πινέζα.



Οι εκπαιδευτικοί, όμως, που είχαν κάνει το αγροτικό τους, με δυσμενείς πολλές φορές συνέπειες για την οικογενειακή τους ζωή και την οικονομική τους κατάσταση, και μάζεψαν τα απαραίτητα μόρια για να βρεθούν ξανά κοντά στον τόπο τους, έχοντας, πλέον, στήσει τη ζωή τους με βάση αυτό το δεδομένο, ενδέχεται να δουν τη ζωή τους να ανατρέπεται βιαιότατα - άλλο να είσαι 25 χρονών και να σε στέλνουν στην πινέζα και άλλο να είσαι 45.
Φυσικά, δεν βάζω σε αυτή την κατηγορία τις περιπτώσεις όπου εκπαιδευτικοί που υπηρετούν, π.χ. στα Πατήσια θα κληθούν να πάνε στην άλλη άκρη της Αττικής: να πάνε και να παραπάνε.
Επίσης, ελπίζω ότι το σύστημα θα δείξει λογική, και θα μετρήσει την εντοπιότητα: θα στείλει τους καθηγητές π.χ. του νομού Βέροιας σε κάποιο εκεί σχολείο, και όχι στην Κρήτη, με αποτέλεσμα να πρέπει να τραβήξει καθηγητές για τη Βέροια από π.χ. το νομό Άργους. Όμως το σύστημα έχει δείξει πάρα πολλές φορές ότι λειτουργεί με έναν ιδιότυπο σαδισμό (με τον οποίο έχω διαπιστώσει ότι λειτουργεί σε μεγάλο βαθμό και ο ιδιωτικός τομέας - ουκ ολίγες φορές έχω δει σε μεγάλους ιδιωτικούς [κάργα ιδιωτικούς, προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων] οργανισμούς με πολλά υποκαταστήματα να γίνεται η στελέχωση θαρρείς με αποκλειστικό κριτήριο το πόσο πιο μακριά μένει κανείς από τον τόπο εργασίας του!)


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Καλά, αστειεύεσαι :) Εδώ χτες μόλις μιλούσα με μια δικηγόρο που μου έλεγε ότι για μια δήλωση (παραλείπω τις λεπτομέρειες) που πλέον γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά, η ΔΟΥ ζητάει τα δικαιολογητικά εις τριπλούν, ενώ μέχρι πρόσφατα τα ζητούσε εις διπλούν. Αυτά είναι - ηλεκτρονική διακυβέρνηση, όχι αστεία.



Αυτό με καίει εμένα, ντήαρ Παβλάρα. Το ποιος θα μείνει και ποιος θα φύγει, από τη στιγμή που πρέπει να κουβαλιέμαι στα κωλογκισέ τους για ψύλλου πήδημα...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Ένα Αλλιώτικο Σχολείο.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Μπράβο του. Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι σαν αυτόν, δεν μπορώ όμως να υποχρεώσω/να απαιτήσω από κανέναν να είναι σαν αυτόν. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που κάνει ο εν λόγω, και τα οποία θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται δεδομένα.
Μακάρι επίσης να μην τον φάνε λάχανο στις αξιολογήσεις.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ένα Αλλιώτικο Σχολείο.



Παλ, σ' ευχαριστώ γι' αυτό το λίκνο· το διάβασα με δακρυσμένα μάτια. Ήταν το καλύτερο αντίδοτο στο φαρμάκι που πήρα διαβάζοντας πρωί πρωί αυτό εδώ. (Και, φυσικά, το φαρμάκι δεν ήταν η απάντηση της δασκάλας, αλλά αυτό που την προκάλεσε).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Μπράβο του. Μακάρι να ήταν όλοι σαν αυτόν, δεν μπορώ όμως να υποχρεώσω/να απαιτήσω από κανέναν να είναι σαν αυτόν. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα που κάνει ο εν λόγω, και τα οποία θα πρέπει να θεωρούνται δεδομένα.
> Μακάρι επίσης να μην τον φάνε λάχανο στις αξιολογήσεις.



Όχι - μπορείς όμως να απαιτήσεις να κάνουν οι δάσκαλοι τη δουλειά τους με την ίδια προσήλωση. Και όσο για τις αξιολογήσεις, εύχομαι να φάνε λάχανο πεντ' έξι είκοσι δασκάλους που έχω υπόψη μου, μπας και ανοίξει ο δρόμος για περισσότερους δασκάλους σαν τον κύριο Πατσιά.

Μπέρνι, αυτό με τη νηπιαγωγό είναι τόσο στενάχωρο, που δεν ξέρω από πού να το πιάσω. Αλλά με τόσο εθνικοπατριωτισμό πια, κάθε μέρα κι από κάτι...


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Όχι - μπορείς όμως να απαιτήσεις να κάνουν οι δάσκαλοι τη δουλειά τους με την ίδια προσήλωση.



Αυτό είπα, άλλωστε.



Palavra said:


> Και όσο για τις αξιολογήσεις, εύχομαι να φάνε λάχανο πεντ' έξι είκοσι δασκάλους που έχω υπόψη μου, μπας και ανοίξει ο δρόμος για περισσότερους δασκάλους σαν τον κύριο Πατσιά.



Απ' το στόμα σου και στου θεού τ' αφτί. Είπα, θέλω να γίνει, τρέμω πώς θα γίνει.

Όσο για αυτό που πόσταρε η Μπέρνι, το διάβασα το πρωί και μου γύρισαν τ' άντερα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Ναι, αλλά αυτά που γράφεις περιέχουν μία προϋπόθεση: Ότι η νέα γενιά, οι άνθρωποι των 25, 30, 35 ετών σήμερα, είναι πανομοιότυπη με την προηγούμενη. Λατρεία του ρουσφετιού, ανικανότητα, άγνοια των τεχνολογιών κλπ. Ε, τότε, μπράβο μας σ' εμάς, τη γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου. Μπράβο με πολλές μούντζες, αφού καταφέραμε να καταστρέψουμε όχι μόνο τη δική μας 30ετία, αλλά και την επόμενη



Χωρίς να θέλω να γίνω απαισιόδοξος ή επικριτικός, εν πολλοίς ισχύει και ναι, μπράβο στην γενιά του Πολυτεχνείου. Πάντως δεν είναι ίδιες γενιές και η εντύπωσή μου είναι ότι είμαστε καλύτεροι απ' αυτήν την άποψη. Βέβαια η εντύπωση δεν λέει τίποτα. Μου αρέσει η προσέγγιση του Δόκτορα.


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 14, 2012)

Χτες, πάντως, εξυπηρετήθηκα (για την ίδια δουλειά) από τα πρωτόκολλα δύο διαφορετικών φορέων. Ο ένας πρωτοκολλάριος ήταν ένας ΔΥ παλαιάς κοπής, εκεί γύρω στα πενηντακάτι, ο οποίος πληκτρολογούσε στον υπολογιστή με τους δύο δείκτες, αργά αργά, με ταχύτητα ένα πλήκτρο ανά 10 δευτερόλεπτα, με τη μούρη σχεδόν κολλημένη στην οθόνη, και φυσικά με ξινισμένη φάτσα. Ο άλλος πρωτοκολλάριος ήταν ένας ΔΥ σαφώς νέας εσοδείας, ο οποίος στη χειρότερη περίπτωση άντε να ήταν συνομήλικός μου - πιο πολύ τον έκοβα γύρω στα τριανταπολλά, παρά στα σαρανταπολλά. Ε, λοιπόν, τούτος εδώ πληκτρολογούσε στον υπολογιστή με τους δύο δείκτες, αργά αργά, με ταχύτητα ένα πλήκτρο ανά 10 δευτερόλεπτα [ναι, έκανα κόπι-πέιστ από πάνω], μόνο που ήταν εντελώς χυμένος στο κάθισμά του και δεν είχε ξινισμένη, αλλά απίστευτα βαριεστημένη φάτσα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Count Baltar said:


> Χτες, πάντως, εξυπηρετήθηκα (για την ίδια δουλειά) από τα πρωτόκολλα δύο διαφορετικών φορέων. Ο ένας πρωτοκολλάριος ήταν ένας ΔΥ παλαιάς κοπής, εκεί γύρω στα πενηντακάτι, ο οποίος πληκτρολογούσε στον υπολογιστή με τους δύο δείκτες, αργά αργά, με ταχύτητα ένα πλήκτρο ανά 10 δευτερόλεπτα, με τη μούρη σχεδόν κολλημένη στην οθόνη, και φυσικά με ξινισμένη φάτσα. Ο άλλος πρωτοκολλάριος ήταν ένας ΔΥ σαφώς νέας εσοδείας, ο οποίος στη χειρότερη περίπτωση άντε να ήταν συνομήλικός μου - πιο πολύ τον έκοβα γύρω στα τριανταπολλά, παρά στα σαρανταπολλά. Ε, λοιπόν, τούτος εδώ πληκτρολογούσε στον υπολογιστή με τους δύο δείκτες, αργά αργά, με ταχύτητα ένα πλήκτρο ανά 10 δευτερόλεπτα [ναι, έκανα κόπι-πέιστ από πάνω], μόνο που ήταν εντελώς χυμένος στο κάθισμά του και δεν είχε ξινισμένη, αλλά απίστευτα βαριεστημένη φάτσα.


Νεοπροσληφθείσα (!!!) σε εφορία, γύρω στα εικοσιφεύγα, πληκτρολογούσε με τους δύο δείκτες, αργά αργά, με ταχύτητα ένα πλήκτρο ανά 10 δευτερόλεπτα, με τη μούρη σχεδόν κολλημένη στην οθόνη και ρωτούσε με έκφραση απέραντης απορίας τι σημαίνει _φωτίστε το πεδίο_ και πώς γίνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Νεοπροσληφθείσα (!!!)



Αρχικά διάβασα "νεκροπροσληφθείσα" και λέω "εντάξει, έχουμε υπάλληλους ζόμπι, αλλά τόσο πια;"


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αρχικά διάβασα "νεκροπροσληφθείσα" και λέω "εντάξει, έχουμε υπάλληλους ζόμπι, αλλά τόσο πια;"



Αμφιβάλλεις ότι εκεί μέσα μπαίνεις -περίπου- φυσιολογικός και βγαίνεις ζόμπι; Το λιγότερο...


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Η απλή λύση θα ήταν να ανατεθεί η αξιολόγηση σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η απλή λύση θα ήταν να ανατεθεί η αξιολόγηση σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία.



Βρήκες την εποχή να κάνεις τέτοια πρόταση. Εδώ δεν έχουμε λεφτά να πληρώσουμε τους δικούς μας υπαλλήλους. Αλλιώς είναι καλή πρόταση.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η απλή λύση θα ήταν να ανατεθεί η αξιολόγηση σε ιδιωτική εταιρεία.



Ά, καλά! Θύμισέ μου όταν επιτέλους βρω λίγο χρόνο και για τον εαυτό μου ;) να διηγηθώ μια ιστορία, έτσι ώς ένδειξη του ότι η αισιοδοξία σου είναι ασύμβατη με τη νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα (η οποία, βέβαια, δεν προβαίνει σε καμία διάκριση μεταξύ δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα).


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Η άποψή μου ήταν προκλητική, γι’ αυτό και ολιγόλογη. Αλλά μπορώ και να φλυαρήσω. Πιστεύω ότι στο σύγχρονο κράτος έχουν ρόλο και το δημόσιο και η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία. Το μίγμα το καθορίζουν διάφοροι παράγοντες. Στη χώρα μας έχουμε δει να αποτυγχάνουν σε πολλά σημεία και το δημόσιο και η ιδιωτική πρωτοβουλία — στην περίπτωση της ιδιωτικής πρωτοβουλίας, συνήθως εκεί που το δημόσιο την κακομάθαινε ή της έβαζε τρικλοποδιές. Η προκλητική μου πρόταση λέει: «Μήπως θα έπρεπε ναι διερευνήσουμε έξυπνους τρόπους να γίνει η αξιολόγηση από φορείς έξω από το δημόσιο έτσι ώστε να μη σκεφτόμαστε συνέχεια ότι αναπόφευκτα θα μπουν στη μέση τα κόμματα, τα συνδικάτα και οι θείοι από την Κορώνη;» Επομένως, εκτός από προτάσεις που θα ακυρώνουν την τρελή μου σκέψη, θα έκανα χαρά αν ακούγονταν και ιδέες για να γίνει σωστά η π… η αξιολόγηση.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 14, 2012)

Δεκτή μετά χαράς η πρόκληση :) , μόνο που δεν ξέρω αν θα καταφέρω να βρω τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο για μια αξιοπρεπή απάντηση πριν το Σ-Κ.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Μας βιάζει κανείς; Με χαρά θα περιμένω και θα σε διαβάσω.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2012)

Άμα είσαι νεοπροσληφθείσα και έχεις μόλις διαπιστώσει ότι και στα πενήντα θα κάνεις ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά και τσάμπα σε στέλνανε οι γονείς σου πανεπιστήμιο κλπ κλπ ε, λογικό είναι να είσαι ζόμπι. 
Και νομίζω ότι εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα του δημοσίου: αντί να ξέρει ο νεοπροσληφθείς ότι θα φάει στη μάπα ένα-δυο χρόνια δουλειά βαρετά και μετά θα εξελιχτεί βαθμολογικά και αν γουστάρει υπάρχει και μετεκπαίδευση και γενικά θα μετρήσουν τα προσόντα του κλπ κλπ, ξέρει ότι θα τρώει στη μάπα τη χαμαλοδουλειά μια ζωή, για μετεκπαίδευση πρέπει από την τσέπη του να διαθέσει και να κάνει αίτηση για εκπαιδευτική άδεια, και για να πάρει στην καλή θέση πρέπει να βάλει πάλι μέσο ή να βρει τρόπο να εκβιάζει τον προϊστάμενό του ή να κοιμηθεί με τον προϊστάμενό του (που είδαμε ότι όλα αυτά γίνονται στην περίπτωση Τσέκου). Ε, με τι διάθεση να δουλεύει;


----------



## rogne (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ένα Αλλιώτικο Σχολείο.



Πάνε αρκετοί μήνες από τότε που διάβασα πρώτη φορά για τον Φουρφουρά και τον κ. Πατσιά. Προφανώς δεν θα έβρισκε κανείς κακό λόγο να πει για τον άνθρωπο (κάθε άλλο), ωστόσο η ευρύτατη δημοσιότητα που έχουν πάρει οι πρωτοβουλίες του, σε συνδυασμό με τον κάπως τεχνοκρατικό και απολιτίκ χαρακτήρα τους, ίσως δείχνουν κάτι για το πόσο δύσκολο είναι να παραχθεί ένα αληθινά "αλλιώτικο σχολείο" σήμερα. 

Χωρίς διάθεση να βάλω σε ανταγωνισμό τον καλό με τον καλύτερο (ή κάτι τέτοιο), προσθέτω σαν αντίστιξη ένα πιο κοντινό, πολύ λιγότερο διαφημισμένο αλλά άκρως σημαντικό παράδειγμα "αποσχολειοποίησης" εντός, εκτός και κατά του κατεστημένου μητροπολιτικού σχολείου: από το πολυεθνοτικό κέντρο της Αθήνας (πιο συγκεκριμένα, το 35ο Ολοήμερο Δημοτικό Σχολείο Αθηνών), το σχολικό έντυπο _Οι φιλίες των παιδιών_, που εκδίδεται κάθε χρόνο από το 2008: το 2ο τεύχος υπάρχει ολόκληρο εδώ, ενώ μια παρουσίαση του 4ου τεύχους έχει δημοσιευτεί εδώ. Μια πιο θεωρητική περιγραφή της όλης πρωτοβουλίας δίνεται από τον εμπνευστή της εδώ. Ας σημειωθεί ότι το έντυπο αποτελεί απλώς το επίκεντρο γύρω από το οποίο περιστρέφονται πολλά προγράμματα και δράσεις "ανοίγματος" του σχολείου -- όπου το "άνοιγμα" όμως δεν έχει στόχο αδιακρίτως την "κοινωνία", αλλά μια ελευθεριακή κοινότητα που χτίζεται παράλληλα (και αντιστεκόμενη) στην κοινωνία ως έχει.

Ας εστιάζουμε λοιπόν όχι μόνο στα πράγματα που δεν γίνονται, όχι μόνο σε αυτά που γίνονται και φαίνονται, αλλά και σε αυτά που γίνονται και δεν φαίνονται (και ας πούμε ότι οι λόγοι που άλλα πράγματα φαίνονται ενώ άλλα όχι δεν είναι του παρόντος)...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

rogne said:


> Πάνε αρκετοί μήνες από τότε που διάβασα πρώτη φορά για τον Φουρφουρά και τον κ. Πατσιά. Προφανώς δεν θα έβρισκε κανείς κακό λόγο να πει για τον άνθρωπο (κάθε άλλο), ωστόσο η ευρύτατη δημοσιότητα που έχουν πάρει οι πρωτοβουλίες του, σε συνδυασμό με τον κάπως τεχνοκρατικό και απολιτίκ χαρακτήρα τους, ίσως δείχνουν κάτι για το πόσο δύσκολο είναι να παραχθεί ένα αληθινά "αλλιώτικο σχολείο" σήμερα.



Προφανώς θα ήταν πιο αξιέπαινος αν παρίστανε τον ινστρούχτορα σε ανήλικα, έτσι;

Ευτυχώς που δεν θα έβρισκε κανείς κακό λόγο να πει για τον άνθρωπο. Μόνο ότι η πρωτοβουλία του είναι τεχνoκρατική και απολιτίκ και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αληθινά αλλιώτικο σχολείο.
Ο ορισμός του left-handed compliment, if there is one. (pun unintended).


----------



## rogne (Nov 14, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Προφανώς θα ήταν πιο αξιέπαινος αν παρίστανε τον ιστρούχτορα σε ανήλικα, έτσι;
> 
> Ευτυχώς που δεν θα έβρισκε κανείς κακό λόγο να πει για τον άνθρωπο. Μόνο ότι η πρωτοβουλία του είναι τεχνoκρατική και απολιτίκ και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το αληθινά αλλιώτικο σχολείο.
> Ο ορισμός του left-handed compliment, if there is one. (pun unintended).



Τζάμπα ανεβάζετε τους τόνους. Και το γράφω μόνο και μόνο για να μην ελπίζετε ματαίως σε συνέχεια.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

Σε καμιά συνέχεια δεν ελπίζω. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά σημείο επαφής.
Αν όμως νομίζετε ότι αυτό είναι ανέβασμα των τόνων, you'd be surprised.


----------



## drazen (Nov 14, 2012)

Για όσους πιστεύουν πως η αξιολόγηση (στα σχολεία) θα θυμίζει έστω και εξ απαλών ονύχων κάτι που να φέρνει σε αξιοκρατία, ρίξτε και μια ματιά στην εξέλιξη της "υπόθεσης Νυδρί" εδώ. 
Με γεια μας...


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Το Νυδρί το πιάσαμε εδώ, στα πολιτικά:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-λένε-νεοναζί&p=166671&viewfull=1#post166671

Πάντως, βλέπω να καταθέτετε λόγους να μη γίνει η αξιολόγηση, όχι ιδέες για το πώς να γίνει σωστή αξιολόγηση.


----------



## drazen (Nov 15, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το Νυδρί το πιάσαμε εδώ, στα πολιτικά: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ς-λένε-νεοναζί&p=166671&viewfull=1#post166671 Πάντως, βλέπω να καταθέτετε λόγους να μη γίνει η αξιολόγηση, όχι ιδέες για το πώς να γίνει σωστή αξιολόγηση.


Η πρότασή μου είναι:
Πρώτον, όλοι όσοι από θέση ισχύος και με έρευνες βασισμένες σε επιλεγμένα σχολεία καταθέτουν τις προτάσεις τους, και εννοώ προγράμματα σπουδών, βιβλία και ό,τι σχετικό με τον σχεδιασμό του περιεχομένου, των εργαλείων και της μεθοδολογίας της μεταδιδόμενης γνώσης, όλοι αυτοί, λοιπόν, ας κατέβουν σε σχολεία και σε τάξεις που θα τους υποδείξουν οι σύλλογοι, ας τα εφαρμόσουν (οι ίδιοι) για μία εξαετία, έτσι για να δούμε πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκκος, και, αφού πρώτα αξιολογηθούν, μετά ας εφαρμόσουν όποιαν αξιολόγηση θέλουν. Εννοώ ότι το σχήμα πρέπει να προβλέπει κι έναν ουσιαστικόν έλεγχο και για τους ελέγχοντες και τους αξιωματικούς (εκφραστές αξιωμάτων), κι όχι μόνο αν συμπληρώνουν και διεκπεραιώνουν σωστά την χαρτούρα.
Για τους μαχόμενους εκπαιδευτικούς (της πρωτοβάθμιας) αφού πρώτα
* δοθεί προτεραιότητα κυρίως στο *τί *κι όχι τόσο στο *πώς* της διδασκαλίας,
* ακουστούν οι φωνές που εδώ και χρόνια επισημαίνουν την ανεδαφικότητα και απεραντοσύνη των αναλυτικών προγραμμάτων,
* εξοστρακιστεί η διδασκαλία φρονηματιστικών μαθημάτων (θρησκευτικά, εθνικιστική ιστορία, δεοντολογική αγωγή του πολίτη) και, φυσικά, της υποχρεωτικής πρωινής προσευχής,
* οριστεί ότι όλοι οι εκπαιδευτικοί θα αναλαμβάνουν οπωσδήποτε κάθε εξαετία την πρώτη τάξη (επειδή έχουμε γεμίσει "καινοτόμους" δασκάλους τρίτης και τετάρτης που πάνω από ένα λάπτοπ συνεχώς ισχυρίζονται ότι "με παιδιά αυτού του επιπέδου δεν μπορώ να δουλέψω"),
* θεσμοθετηθεί η υποχρεωτική παραμονή των διδασκόντων στο ίδιο τμήμα παιδιών επί διετία,
* γίνει κατανοητό ότι όσα παιδιά δεν κατέκτησαν τον ελάχιστο παρονομαστή της ύλης *πρέπει *να επαναλαμβάνουν την τάξη, με την ευθύνη για την λήψη της σχετικής απόφασης να βαρύνει τον διδάσκοντα και μόνο αυτόν (έτσι, για να επιστρέψει και η υπευθυνότητα), 
* ληφθούν υπόψη οι δυνατότητες των παιδιών με βάση το στάδιο της ανάπτυξής τους, κι όχι να βρίσκονται μπροστά σε προβλήματα που, μην έχοντας ακόμη ανεπτυγμένο το κατάλληλο υποστηρικτικό νευρωνικό πλέγμα, εξαναγκάζονται να ενεργοποιούν κατώτερης τάξης συνάψεις, με αποτέλεσμα την καθυστέρηση, αν όχι την οριστική αναστολή της φυσιολογικής νευρωνικής τους ανάπτυξης (α, ξέχασα, ο Πιαζέ και η θεωρία των σταδίων δεν είναι πια της μόδας, τώρα βασιλεύει το _look and say_),
* οι γονείς, μέσω κεντρικής επιθετικής εκστρατείας, πεισθούν ότι τα παιδιά τους μέχρι την μέση εφηβεία πρέπει από τις δέκα να είναι στο κρεβάτι (όταν ακολουθεί εργάσιμη) και τους μπλοκάρουν και τον υπολογιστή,
* απαγορευτεί η πώληση σε ανηλίκους συγκαλυμμένων ναρκωτικών (αναψυκτικά, κρουασάν, σοκολατοειδή),
* πάψει η διαρκής υποτίμηση των εκπαιδευτικών από επίσημα τουλάχιστον χείλη
και άλλα που τώρα δεν τα έχω ευκολοδιατύπωτα,
τότε
ναι, ας έρθουν να με αξιολογήσουν επί τη βάσει των εξατομικευμένων κατά παιδί αποτελεσμάτων (και πάντα σε σχέση με το πρότερό του σταθμισμένο επίπεδο) με όποιο σύστημα θέλουν (να λείπουν, όμως, τα μεγαλόστομα ασαφή κριτήρια τύπου "να εμπνέει ιδανικά").
Προς το παρόν, όλοι βγάζουν την ουρίτσα τους απόξω και ο μόνος αξιολογούμενος (άνωθεν και κάτωθεν) είναι ο άνθρωπος που καταφέρνει να συνυπάρχει κάθε μέρα επί πέντε ή έξι ώρες με είκοσι έως τριάντα και βάλε (πλέον) σημερινά παιδιά και τουλάχιστον σάς τα επιστρέφει εν ζωή και αρτιμελή, και αφήνω κατά μέρος την πληθώρα των "περιζήτητων" Ελλήνων επιστημόνων που όλα αυτά τα χρόνια της απαξίωσής τους μόρφωσαν οι ανεπρόκοποι δάσκαλοι (δεν προέρχονται, δα, και όλοι από ακριβά ιδιωτικά).
Εσείς στα δύο ή τρία παιδιά σας πόσες ώρες μπορείτε να αφιερώσετε δίχως διακοπή, έχοντας μιαν απλή στοχοθεσία (για παράδειγμα να μάθουν να δένουν τα κορδόνια τους);


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Η πρότασή μου είναι:
> * οι γονείς, μέσω κεντρικής επιθετικής εκστρατείας, πεισθούν ότι τα παιδιά τους μέχρι την μέση εφηβεία πρέπει από τις δέκα να είναι στο κρεβάτι (όταν ακολουθεί εργάσιμη) και τους μπλοκάρουν και τον υπολογιστή,
> 
> * απαγορευτεί η πώληση σε ανηλίκους συγκαλυμμένων ναρκωτικών (αναψυκτικά, κρουασάν, σοκολατοειδή),



Εν πρώτοις, αυτά που προτείνεις είναι άσχετα με την αξιολόγηση και σχετικά με το πώς βλέπεις ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθούν κάποια πράγματα στην εκπαίδευση. Αλλά το ερώτημα δεν ήταν αυτό αλλά πώς θέλεις την αξιολόγηση, αφού θεωρείς ότι δεν υπάρχει βάση για να γίνει με τον παρόντα τρόπο. Είναι σαν να σου ζητάω να αξιολογήσεις αυτοκίνητα και εσύ να δίνεις συμβουλές για την βελτίωση του οδοστρώματος.

Άφησα σε παράθεση αυτά τα δύο σημεία, γιατί το πρώτο το θεωρώ 100% λάθος προσέγγιση, αντιπαιδαγωγικό, αντιπαραγωγικό και πρακτικά μη δυνατό (αν θέλεις μπορώ να επεκταθώ) και το δεύτερο το θεωρώ όχι μόνο λάθος αλλά και φασιστικό. Το τι δίαιτα θα επιλέγει κανείς είναι αυστηρά προσωπική προτίμηση του καθενός και για την διατροφή των παιδιών είναι υπεύθυνοι οι γονείς τους, όχι το κράτος. Εξάλλου δεν βλέπω πώς είναι ναρκωτικά τα αναψυκτικά τα κρουασάν και οι σοκολάτες. Πραγματικά απορώ με βάση ποια επιστημονικά δεδομένα το ισχυρίζεσαι. Τι ακριβώς ναρκώνουν τα παραπάνω; Σε τι κατάσταση "τρανς" βάζουν τα παιδιά; Τι ναρκωτικές ουσίες περιέχουν και τι εθισμό; Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι η καφεΐνη, αλλά ισόλιτρες ποσότητες τσαγιού (ακόμα και του πιο αθώου), έχουν περισσότερη ποσότητα καφεΐνης (τυπικά διπλάσια από την ποσότητα που περιέχεται στην κόκα κόλα).


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> Ά, καλά! Θύμισέ μου όταν επιτέλους βρω λίγο χρόνο και για τον εαυτό μου ;) να διηγηθώ μια ιστορία, έτσι ώς ένδειξη του ότι η αισιοδοξία σου είναι ασύμβατη με τη νεοελληνική πραγματικότητα (η οποία, βέβαια, δεν προβαίνει σε καμία διάκριση μεταξύ δημόσιου και ιδιωτικού τομέα).



Θα περιμένω την εξιστόρηση του Ρογήρου για να προσθέσω μετά και τη δική μου, στο ίδιο κλίμα. Υπάρχουν τόσες παρεξηγήσεις και λάθος εφαρμογές της αξιολόγησης στην Ελλάδα που δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να ξεφύγει και η ιδιωτική αξιολόγηση από τη στρεβλή εφαρμογή. 

Επί της ουσίας, τα πράγματα είναι απλά (και νομίζω πως τα έχω ξαναπεί). Η αξιολόγηση είναι απαραίτητη θεωρητικά και πρακτικά, δεν έχει, στη θεωρία, ύποπτα κίνητρα, αλλά επειδή ο διάβολος βρίσκεται στις λεπτομέρειες έχουν καθοριστική σημασία τα κριτήρια της αξιολόγησης, ποιους περιλαμβάνει και ποιοι παίρνουν το μήνυμά τους με ποιον τρόπο. Για να περιοριστώ στο παράδειγμα που ξέρω καλά, δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραγγέλνει ο υπουργικός φορέας Χ αξιολόγηση για τους εποπτευόμενους φορείς Χ1-Χν, επί είκοσι σχεδόν χρόνια τα πορίσματα της αξιολόγησης να περιέχουν μομφές και προτάσεις για τον φορέα Χ (και όχι μόνο για τους εποπτευόμενους φορείς του) και ο φορέας Χ όχι απλώς να κάνει την πάπια, αλλά να χρηματοδοτεί τους φορείς Χ1-Χν βάσει της αξιολόγησης αυτής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

Επειδή όλες οι επιφυλάξεις είναι τεκμηριωμένες και τα παραδείγματα αφθονούν, αλλά και επειδή ο κίνδυνος να γίνουν όλα αλά γκρέκ είναι εγγενής και προφανής, γι' αυτό και έγραψα πιο πάνω:


drsiebenmal said:


> Όλα αυτά με απόλυτη διαφάνεια και υπό τη βάσανο της δημόσιας κριτικής και αξιολόγησης από την κοινωνία των πολιτών —πώς αλλιώς, δηλαδή;



Από την αναλυτική τοποθέτηση του Ντράζεν καταλαβαίνω ότι έχει ασχοληθεί με πόνο και επί πολύ χρόνο με το θέμα και θα ήθελα, κάποια στιγμή, που θα υπάρχει χρόνος, να διαβάσω περισσότερα για τα τεχνικά μέρη της μικρής εισήγησής του (είπαμε: είμαι μηχανικός). Με μια πρώτη ματιά βλέπω πολύ εύλογες ενστάσεις, ενστάσεις σε θέματα πολιτικής, ενστάσεις σε γενικότερα, πολύ σημαντικά θέματα ανατροφής και συμπεριφοράς των παιδιών (που θα πρέπει να ενταχθούν σε άλλο κεφάλαιο: αξιολόγηση της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, ίσως), αλλά και κάποιες ενστάσεις που μου δημιουργούν απορίες. Ας πούμε, αφού και ο ίδιος ο Ντράζεν επισημαίνει την κρισιμότητα και σημασία της διδασκαλίας στις πρώτες τάξεις (και συμφωνώ ανεπιφύλακτα), πώς συμβαδίζει αυτό με την υποχρεωτική «ανακύκλωση» όλων των δασκάλων; Για να μάθουν; Είναι όλοι οι δάσκαλοι εξίσου κατάλληλοι για τη μάχη της πρώτης γραμμής; Ανάλογης τάξης είναι η απορία μου για την ένσταση να παραμένουν οι δάσκαλοι δυο χρόνια συνέχεια στην ίδια τάξη. Αν δεν το κατέχουν το άθλημα, δηλαδή;

Και για να έρθω στο παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο π2:


pidyo said:


> Για να περιοριστώ στο παράδειγμα που ξέρω καλά, δεν είναι δυνατόν να παραγγέλνει ο υπουργικός φορέας Χ αξιολόγηση για τους εποπτευόμενους φορείς Χ1-Χν, επί είκοσι σχεδόν χρόνια τα πορίσματα της αξιολόγησης να περιέχουν μομφές και προτάσεις για τον φορέα Χ (και όχι μόνο για τους εποπτευόμενους φορείς του) και ο φορέας Χ όχι απλώς να κάνει την πάπια, αλλά να χρηματοδοτεί τους φορείς Χ1-Χν βάσει της αξιολόγησης αυτής.



Πού βρίσκονται π.χ. αυτά τα πράγματα σε πρώτη, δημόσια ζήτηση; Στο νέτι, εννοώ, όχι σε κάποια καταχωνιασμένη έκθεση. Γιατί δεν διαμαρτυρόμαστε, ως κοινωνία των πολιτών πια, όχι για να μη γίνει αξιολόγηση αλλά για τη μη εφαρμογή της, όπου έχει γίνει; Γιατί πρέπει να δίνουμε αφορμή να πετάνε κάποιοι, όποιοι, την μπάλα στην εξέδρα ξεκινώντας την παρουσίαση τόσο ενδιαφερόντων θεμάτων με ένα τεράστιο οφσάιτ, όπως π.χ. αυτό εδώ:



drazen said:


> Η πρότασή μου είναι:
> Πρώτον, όλοι όσοι από θέση ισχύος και με έρευνες βασισμένες σε επιλεγμένα σχολεία καταθέτουν τις προτάσεις τους, και εννοώ προγράμματα σπουδών, βιβλία και ό,τι σχετικό με τον σχεδιασμό του περιεχομένου, των εργαλείων και της μεθοδολογίας της μεταδιδόμενης γνώσης, όλοι αυτοί, λοιπόν, ας κατέβουν σε σχολεία και σε τάξεις που θα τους υποδείξουν οι σύλλογοι, ας τα εφαρμόσουν (οι ίδιοι) για μία εξαετία, έτσι για να δούμε πόσα απίδια βάζει ο σάκκος, και, αφού πρώτα αξιολογηθούν, μετά ας εφαρμόσουν όποιαν αξιολόγηση θέλουν.



που εύκολα μπορεί να αξιολογηθεί ;) ως μέσω συμψηφισμών πλήρης άρνηση κάθε αξιολόγησης;


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για να έρθω στο παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο π2:
> 
> 
> Πού βρίσκονται π.χ. αυτά τα πράγματα σε πρώτη, δημόσια ζήτηση; Στο νέτι, εννοώ, όχι σε κάποια καταχωνιασμένη έκθεση. Γιατί δεν διαμαρτυρόμαστε, ως κοινωνία των πολιτών πια, όχι για να μη γίνει αξιολόγηση αλλά για τη μη εφαρμογή της, όπου έχει γίνει; Γιατί πρέπει να δίνουμε αφορμή να πετάνε κάποιοι, όποιοι, την μπάλα στην εξέδρα ξεκινώντας την παρουσίαση τόσο ενδιαφερόντων θεμάτων με ένα τεράστιο οφσάιτ, όπως π.χ. αυτό εδώ:
> ...



Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, γι' αυτό και πάντοτε αρχίζω οποιαδήποτε κουβέντα για την αξιολόγηση μ' ένα «δέον όπως καταστραφή η Καρχηδών, είπε ο μέγας Κάτων» (η αξιολόγηση είναι καταρχήν απαραίτητη, θεωρητικά και πρακτικά). Η δυσανεξία των πανεπιστημιακών με την αξιολόγηση γενικώς πριν από κάποια χρόνια με είχε ξενίσει πολύ. Πολλοί από εκείνους με τους οποίους είχα μιλήσει συμφωνούσαν αλλά αφήνονταν να παρασυρθούν από ένα κακώς νοούμενο «όχι στην αξιολόγηση», ίσως από ευκολία και συνδικαλιστικά αντανακλαστικά. Τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει τώρα, όπως έλεγα και τις προάλλες. ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και ΔΟΕ δεν δηλώνουν καταρχήν αντίθετοι στην αξιολόγηση. Κορώνες κακώς νοούμενου συνδικαλισμού πάντοτε θα υπάρχουν βεβαίως. Όσο εξακολουθούν να υφίστανται οι απολύτως πραγματικές αφορμές τους τουλάχιστον.


----------



## drazen (Nov 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Εν πρώτοις, αυτά που προτείνεις είναι άσχετα με την αξιολόγηση και σχετικά με το πώς βλέπεις ότι μπορεί να βελτιωθούν κάποια πράγματα στην εκπαίδευση. Αλλά το ερώτημα δεν ήταν αυτό αλλά πώς θέλεις την αξιολόγηση, αφού θεωρείς ότι δεν υπάρχει βάση για να γίνει με τον παρόντα τρόπο. Είναι σαν να σου ζητάω να αξιολογήσεις αυτοκίνητα και εσύ να δίνεις συμβουλές για την βελτίωση του οδοστρώματος.
> 
> Άφησα σε παράθεση αυτά τα δύο σημεία, γιατί το πρώτο το θεωρώ 100% λάθος προσέγγιση, αντιπαιδαγωγικό, αντιπαραγωγικό και πρακτικά μη δυνατό (αν θέλεις μπορώ να επεκταθώ) και το δεύτερο το θεωρώ όχι μόνο λάθος αλλά και φασιστικό. Το τι δίαιτα θα επιλέγει κανείς είναι αυστηρά προσωπική προτίμηση του καθενός και για την διατροφή των παιδιών είναι υπεύθυνοι οι γονείς τους, όχι το κράτος. Εξάλλου δεν βλέπω πώς είναι ναρκωτικά τα αναψυκτικά τα κρουασάν και οι σοκολάτες. Πραγματικά απορώ με βάση ποια επιστημονικά δεδομένα το ισχυρίζεσαι. Τι ακριβώς ναρκώνουν τα παραπάνω; Σε τι κατάσταση "τρανς" βάζουν τα παιδιά; Τι ναρκωτικές ουσίες περιέχουν και τι εθισμό; Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι η καφεΐνη, αλλά ισόλιτρες ποσότητες τσαγιού (ακόμα και του πιο αθώου), έχουν περισσότερη ποσότητα καφεΐνης (τυπικά διπλάσια από την ποσότητα που περιέχεται στην κόκα κόλα).



Η κριτική σου, σε ό,τι αφορά στην ύπαρξη ολοκληρωμένης αξιολογητικής πρότασης, είναι εν μέρει σωστή και την αποδέχομαι. Δεν έχω τον χρόνο ούτε τα μέσα να κάνω επιστημονική δουλειά. Ακολουθούν κάποιες παρατηρήσεις μου.

Για την πρώτη σου ένσταση και μια και σου αρέσουν οι παραβολές, εγώ θα σου δώσω μια φεράρι και θα σε υποχρεώσω να τρέξεις σε κάποιον κακοτράχαλο επαρχιακό δρόμο και, μετά, από το ύψος ενός ελικοπτέρου, θα συμπληρώνω κουτάκια. Μέση τελική ταχύτητα: 65 χμ./ώρα, μέση τελική στις στροφές: 33 χμ./ώρα. Συμπέρασμα: μάπα ο οδηγός (γιατί το αυτοκίνητο είναι εξ ορισμού το βέλτιστο και η ποιότητα του οδοστρώματος αδιάφορη).

Για τα του ύπνου, θα υποστηρίξω ότι αντιπαιδαγωγικό και, κυρίως, αντιπαραγωγικό (για τα υποκείμενα και, κατ' επέκταση για την κοινωνία) είναι το αντίθετο. Οι αναπτυξιακές ανάγκες και δυνατότητες των παιδιών κάποτε ήταν αντικείμενο μελέτης ενός κλάδου της παιδαγωγικής, της σωματομετρίας. Αγνοώ αν στα Π.Τ.Δ.Ε. διδάσκεται πλέον έστω και για μία ώρα. Πού θα βρεις τα σχετικά πορίσματα; Εγώ τα έχω σε βιβλίο άλλης εποχής (δυστυχώς όχι μαζί μου εδώ, στην ξενητειά). Όταν επιστρέψω στην Ελλάδα (σύντομα) και αναλάβω και πάλι κάποια πρώτη δημοτικού σε κάποιο σχολείο χαμένο στον χάρτη, θα σε προσκαλέσω, για να δεις με τα ματάκια σου εξάχρονα μεταβρέφη, σχεδόν αποκλειστικά αγόρια, να μισοκοιμούνται γερμένα στο μπράτσο τους, ειδικά μετά από βραδιά τσάμπιονς λιγκ. Αν η κατανάλωση σήμερα έχει άλλες προτεραιότητες και στοχεύσεις, ουδόλως με αφορά. Δεν είμαι κοινωνιολόγος, απλώς εκπαιδευτικός πρώτης γραμμής. Για το ανεδαφικό, θα συμφωνήσω: πόσοι γονείς σήμερα θα χαλάσουν την ζαχαρένια τους, για μια μάχη χαμένη εκ των προτέρων (εκείνη της θέσπισης κανόνων);

Για τα σχετικά με την δίαιτα, βοά το ίντερνετ για τα αποτελέσματα της έκρηξης και της αναστάτωσης που προκαλεί η υπερκατανάλωση ζάχαρης και σύγχρονων γλυκαντικών. Τίποτε δεν έφτασε στην θυρίδα σου; Εκτός κι αν τα διαγράφεις όλα αυτομάτως ως (")συνωμοσιολογικά("). Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και άλλες "απόψεις", προϊόντα ερευνών χρηματοδοτηθέντων από τις εταιρείες, έτσι, για να υπάρχει πλουραλισμός.
Όσο για το φασιστικό της απαγόρευσης, μπορώ μόνο να την παραλληλίσω με την απαγόρευση πώλησης αλκοόλ και καπνού (να μην μιλήσω για ναρκωτικά) στους ανηλίκους. Αν, τώρα, ο κάθε γονιός αδιαφορεί για τα αποτελέσματα της ποιότητας του κολατσιού των βλασταριών του, ας τους αγοράζει ό,τι θέλει. Δεν είναι, όμως, δυνατόν να υπάρχουν στην παραχώρηση των (σχολικών) κυλικείων όροι απαγορευτικοί της πώλησης των προαναφερθέντων προϊόντων και πλήθος παιδιών να περνάει πρώτα από το γειτονικό ψιλικατζίδικο, προκαλώντας τα δίκαια παράπονα των παραχωρησιούχων (να μην επεκταθώ και στην απίστευτη ποσότητα σκουπιδιών. Κουίζ: πόσα σκουπιδάκια γεννάει η κατανάλωση μιας φιάλης πλαστικού αναψυκτικού; ). Ευτυχώς, τώρα που, επιτέλους, άρχισαν να μπαίνουν χορηγοί στα σχολεία, κάτι τέτοιοι φασιστικοί αναχρονισμοί θα ριχτούν συντομότατα στον καιάδα της δίχως όρια ελευθερίας της επιλογής (; ). Ίσως η κρίση να είναι μια ευκαιρία λύσης του προβλήματος εξ ανάγκης.

Κλείνω επαναλαμβάνοντας: είμαι *υπέρ* της αξιολόγησης γενικά, ακόμα και *υπέρ της προταθείσης* ειδικότερα. Η ένστασή μου εστιάζεται στον δυσανάλογο επιμερισμό της ευθύνης και στην ασυλία που απολαμβάνουν οι διαμορφωτές των κοινωνικών προτύπων, με προεξάρχουσα την τηλεόραση (πώς, όμως, να ειπωθεί επισήμως κάτι που θα αντιμάχεται τα συμφέροντα της πραγματικής εξουσίας; ). Να αξιολογηθούν όλοι οι δάσκαλοι; Όχι μόνο. Να αξιολογηθούν, στα σοβαρά, *όλοι* οι εμπλεκόμενοι στην εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία, ακόμη και ο εκάστοτε υπουργός και οι συμβουλάτορές του. Α, ξέχασα, αυτούς τους αξιολογεί ο λαός κάθε δύο, τρία ή τέσσερα χρόνια στις εκλογές. Χα! :lol:


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> * απαγορευτεί η πώληση σε ανηλίκους συγκαλυμμένων ναρκωτικών (αναψυκτικά, κρουασάν, σοκολατοειδή)


Δεν είχα δει την ακριβή διατύπωση. Εδώ και χρόνια απαγορεύεται η πώληση των ειδών αυτών από τα σχολικά κυλικεία, αν αυτό εννοείς. Το ότι τα παιδιά απλώς το σκάνε στο διάλειμμα και τα αγοράζουν από το διπλανό ψιλικατζίδικο είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Για όσους πιστεύουν πως η αξιολόγηση (στα σχολεία) θα θυμίζει έστω και εξ απαλών ονύχων κάτι που να φέρνει σε αξιοκρατία, ρίξτε και μια ματιά στην εξέλιξη της "υπόθεσης Νυδρί" εδώ.
> Με γεια μας...



Πώς το εννοείς το εξ απαλών ονύχων;


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Εμένα με ενδιαφέρουν οι απόψεις και για τα ξενύχτια των παιδιών και για τη διατροφή τους και για κάτι που μου αρέσει να λέω, ότι για τους δύο κυριότερους ρόλους μας, του συζύγου και του γονιού, δεν μας εκπαιδεύει κανείς. Αλλά ας μη μετατραπεί το νήμα σε, ας πούμε, διατροφολογική συζήτηση, που μπορούμε ωραιότατα να την κάνουμε σε άλλο νήμα. Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να μη δούμε την εφαρμογή της παροιμίας «όποιος δεν θέλει τις ζυμώσεις και τις αξιολογήσεις, έξι χρόνια κοσκινίζει» ή κάπως έτσι... Όποιος κάνει σωστή αξιολόγηση, ξέρει και σε ποιο δρόμο τρέχει η Φεράρι. Και μπορεί να καταλάβει και ποιος οδηγός δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι πίσω από το τιμόνι της.


----------



## drazen (Nov 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (...) Με μια πρώτη ματιά βλέπω (...) και κάποιες ενστάσεις που μου δημιουργούν απορίες. Ας πούμε, αφού και ο ίδιος ο Ντράζεν επισημαίνει την κρισιμότητα και σημασία της διδασκαλίας στις πρώτες τάξεις (και συμφωνώ ανεπιφύλακτα), πώς συμβαδίζει αυτό με την υποχρεωτική «ανακύκλωση» όλων των δασκάλων; Για να μάθουν; Είναι όλοι οι δάσκαλοι εξίσου κατάλληλοι για τη μάχη της πρώτης γραμμής; Ανάλογης τάξης είναι η απορία μου για την ένσταση να παραμένουν οι δάσκαλοι δυο χρόνια συνέχεια στην ίδια τάξη. Αν δεν το κατέχουν το άθλημα, δηλαδή;
> (...)
> Γιατί πρέπει να δίνουμε αφορμή να πετάνε κάποιοι, όποιοι, την μπάλα στην εξέδρα ξεκινώντας την παρουσίαση τόσο ενδιαφερόντων θεμάτων (...) μέσω συμψηφισμών πλήρης άρνηση κάθε αξιολόγησης;



Παρατηρώ μια γενικευμένη (και, εν πολλοίς, εύλογη) απροθυμία των νέων συναδέλφων να αναλάβουν την πρώτη τάξη (και δεν θα επεκταθώ τώρα στο διαδεδομένο ιδεολόγημα ότι μόνο οι γυναίκες είναι κατάλληλες γι' αυτόν τον άθλο). Με δεδομένο ότι πρέπει να *επιστρέψει η υπευθυνότητα*, όλοι πρέπει να πάψουν να πετούν την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Ναι, όλοι να περάσουν από την βάσανο της δυσκολότερης ευθύνης, αυτής του πρώτου εγγραμματισμού, για να δουν πώς χάνεις τον ύπνο σου μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα ("μα, μαθαίνουν κάτι;" ), πώς αφιερώνεις ατέλειωτες ώρες σε υποστηρικτικό υλικό (κι όχι απλώς φωτοτυπίες βοηθημάτων ή δανεικού υλικού άλλων) ή πώς ξεριζώνεις κακές ή βελτιώνεις ελλιπείς συνήθειες (π.χ. να τραβούν το καζανάκι, να μην πετούν σκουπίδια), έχοντας, φυσικά, την αμέριστη δια της συχνής φυσικής παρουσίας συμπαράσταση και καθοδήγηση των συμβούλ(ατορ)ων και αξιολογητών τους, κι όχι μια επίσκεψη ετησίως (και αν).
Για την επί διετία συνέχιση στο ίδιο τμήμα, ε, κάπως θα πρέπει να σταθμίζονται τα αποτελέσματα και σε βάθος χρόνου.
Για την αποδοχή της αξιολόγησης, είμαι κατηγορηματικός σε όλα μου τα ποστ. *Ναι*. Απλώς μού ξινίζει η ταυτότητα των υπερκείμενων αρχών.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 15, 2012)

Α, και μια που θίξαμε το ζήτημα του φαγητού: 

Δεν ξέρω πόσοι έχετε υπόψη την παράνοια της σίτισης στο ολοήμερο σχολείο. Το υπουργείο ορίζει με διάφορες εγκυκλίους τα πάντα για τη λειτουργία του ολοημέρου, αλλά κάνει σκοπίμως την πάπια στο ζήτημα της φροντίδας της σίτισης. Την ευθύνη της σίτισης την έχουν φυσικά οι δάσκαλοι του ολοημέρου. Την πραγματική φροντίδα όμως της σίτισης δεν την έχει κανείς. Οι δάσκαλοι εξηγούν (και δικαίως) ότι δεν μπορούν ταυτόχρονα να ζεσταίνουν το φαγητό και να έχουν την ευθύνη των παιδιών. Οι σχολικές επιτροπές φυσικά δεν έχουν χρήματα για να πληρώσουν έναν άνθρωπο να ζεσταίνει το φαγητό. Τυπικά, δεν έχουν το δικαίωμα ούτε οι γονείς να πληρώσουν ένα μικροποσό σε κάποιον για να το κάνει αυτό νομίμως, αφού δεν μπορεί να εργάζεται κάποιος στο σχολείο χωρίς να είναι ενταγμένος με κάποιας μορφής μόνιμη σύμβαση με το σχολικό σύστημα, όπως είναι οι καθαρίστριες, για παράδειγμα, ή οι υπεύθυνοι του σχολικού κυλικείου. Αυτό που γίνεται στην πράξη λοιπόν, είναι να δίνουν ένα μικροποσό οι γονείς ατύπως, χωρίς απόδειξη, και παρανόμως, στον υπεύθυνο του σχολικού κυλικείου, ο οποίος αναλαμβάνει το ζέσταμα του φαγητού στον τυροπιτόφουρνο του κυλικείου (μην ανησυχείτε, ούτε εγώ ήξερα την ορολογία προτού εμπλακώ) καθώς και, αναλόγως του μικροποσού και της άτυπης συμφωνίας, του σερβιρίσματος των παιδιών και της καθαριότητας του χώρου εστίασης πριν και μετά. Όλα αυτά με τα στραβά μάτια της διεύθυνσης του σχολείου και των υπευθύνων του ολοημέρου, ατύπως, παρανόμως ουσιαστικά. Και με σκηνές απείρου κάλλους για τους δύσμοιρους γονείς που αναλαμβάνουν να συγκεντρώσουν το μικροποσό από κάθε γονιό.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Για τα σχετικά με την δίαιτα, βοά το ίντερνετ για τα αποτελέσματα της έκρηξης και της αναστάτωσης που προκαλεί η υπερκατανάλωση ζάχαρης και σύγχρονων γλυκαντικών. Τίποτε δεν έφτασε στην θυρίδα σου; Εκτός κι αν τα διαγράφεις όλα αυτομάτως ως (")συνωμοσιολογικά("). Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και άλλες "απόψεις", προϊόντα ερευνών χρηματοδοτηθέντων από τις εταιρείες, έτσι, για να υπάρχει πλουραλισμός.
> Όσο για το φασιστικό της απαγόρευσης, μπορώ μόνο να την παραλληλίσω με την απαγόρευση πώλησης αλκοόλ και καπνού (να μην μιλήσω για ναρκωτικά) στους ανηλίκους. Αν, τώρα, ο κάθε γονιός αδιαφορεί για τα αποτελέσματα της ποιότητας του κολατσιού των βλασταριών του, ας τους αγοράζει ό,τι θέλει.



Δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνει το Ίντερνετ σε σχέση με επιστημονικά δεδομένα, με νοιάζει τι κάνει η επιστήμη. Ε, αυτή δεν συμμερίζεται τις παραπάνω απόψεις. Τώρα, το να συγκρίνεις το τσιγάρο με την κόκα κόλα είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις το κονιάκ με το κώνειο (και χειρότερα). Εδώ κάνεις ένα παράλογο άλμα λογικής. Πώς συγκρίνεται το κάπνισμα με την κόκα κόλα ή ακόμα και με την πρόσληψη καθαρής ζάχαρης; Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι τα αναψυκτικά δεν είναι τόσο τρομερά σκευάσματα. Ο χυμός πορτοκάλι (φυσικός) έχει τις ίδιες θερμίδες και ίδια ποσότητα ζάχαρης (ξαναλέω, ο φυσικός χυμός, χωρίς πρόσθετη ζάχαρη), ενώ το τσάι έχει διπλάσια καφεΐνη.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2012)

Πάντως για την ανθυγιεινή διατροφή των παιδιών μην ανησυχείτε. Τα σχολεία δεν θα συμβάλλουν πλέον σ' αυτήν αφού, όπως μαθαίνω, τα κυλικεία κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο. Όλο το κρίμα στο σβέρκο των γονιών (και δεν ξέρω τι δγιάλο εμότικο να βάλω εδώ. Υπάρχει κάτι για heavy sarcasm; )


----------



## drazen (Nov 15, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Πώς το εννοείς το εξ απαλών ονύχων;



Έχεις δίκαιο. Παρασύρθηκα από την λανθασμένη χρήση του, ως "ακροθιγώς".


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Κάτι ανάμεσα σε καφκίλα και καφρίλα ήταν η ιστορία σου, πιδύε! :)


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Έχεις δίκαιο. Παρασύρθηκα από την λανθασμένη χρήση του, ως "ακροθιγώς".



I knew it ;);)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

drazen said:


> Παρατηρώ μια γενικευμένη (και, εν πολλοίς, εύλογη) απροθυμία των νέων συναδέλφων να αναλάβουν την πρώτη τάξη (και δεν θα επεκταθώ τώρα στο διαδεδομένο ιδεολόγημα ότι μόνο οι γυναίκες είναι κατάλληλες γι' αυτόν τον άθλο). Με δεδομένο ότι πρέπει να *επιστρέψει η υπευθυνότητα*, όλοι πρέπει να πάψουν να πετούν την μπάλα στην εξέδρα. Ναι, όλοι να περάσουν από την βάσανο της δυσκολότερης ευθύνης, αυτής του πρώτου εγγραμματισμού, για να δουν πώς χάνεις τον ύπνο σου μέχρι τα χριστούγεννα ("μα, μαθαίνουν κάτι;" ), πώς αφιερώνεις ατέλειωτες ώρες σε υποστηρικτικό υλικό (κι όχι απλώς φωτοτυπίες βοηθημάτων ή δανεικού υλικού άλλων) ή πώς ξεριζώνεις κακές ή βελτιώνεις ελλιπείς συνήθειες (π.χ. να τραβούν το καζανάκι, να μην πετούν σκουπίδια), έχοντας, φυσικά, την αμέριστη δια της συχνής φυσικής παρουσίας συμπαράσταση και καθοδήγηση των συμβούλ(ατορ)ων και αξιολογητών τους, κι όχι μια επίσκεψη ετησίως (και αν).


Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις (που δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου ότι κάπως έτσι είναι, το λέει και η απλή λογική, άλλωστε), είτε θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν στα πρωτάκια οι πιο έμπειροι, είτε θα πρέπει να γίνεται αρχικά κάποια ταυτόχρονη διδασκαλία (καινούργιος μαζί με έμπειρο ...και μετά ξύπνησα), είτε θα πρέπει να γίνεται αυτή η συνδιδασκαλία με μορφή εργαστηρίου ήδη από τα φοιτητικά χρόνια (ή μήπως γίνεται ήδη; ), είτε κάτι άλλο εκτός από τη διαδικασία «στο κεφάλι του κασίδη». Αλλιώς, μου φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιος εγγενής παραλογισμός στο να στέλνουμε «τρυφερά πόδια» να τα κάνουν θάλασσα εκεί που η ζημιά θα έχει τις μεγαλύτερες και πιο μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες.

Χμμ, πρόβλημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 15, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν με νοιάζει τι κάνει το Ίντερνετ σε σχέση με επιστημονικά δεδομένα, με νοιάζει τι κάνει η επιστήμη. Ε, αυτή δεν συμμερίζεται τις παραπάνω απόψεις. Τώρα, το να συγκρίνεις το τσιγάρο με την κόκα κόλα είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις το κονιάκ με το κώνειο (και χειρότερα). Εδώ κάνεις ένα παράλογο άλμα λογικής. Πώς συγκρίνεται το κάπνισμα με την κόκα κόλα ή ακόμα και με την πρόσληψη καθαρής ζάχαρης; Και επαναλαμβάνω ότι τα αναψυκτικά δεν είναι τόσο τρομερά σκευάσματα. Ο χυμός πορτοκάλι (φυσικός) έχει τις ίδιες θερμίδες και ίδια ποσότητα ζάχαρης (ξαναλέω, ο φυσικός χυμός, χωρίς πρόσθετη ζάχαρη), ενώ το τσάι έχει διπλάσια καφεΐνη.


Χέλλε, μην κοιτάς τα πράγματα μόνο με βάση τις τυπικές τιμές. Το χειρότερο είναι ο παράγοντας της μιμητικής εξοικείωσης με το σκουπιδοφαγητό--και όχι μόνο στο σχολείο, αλλά και μετά, στο σπίτι, στη βόλτα, σε όλα.

Αλλά, σκέψου π.χ. το εξής: Έστω ότι, αφού απαγορεύεται η διάθεση αυτών των προϊόντων από τα κυλικεία, βγαίνει μια απόφαση που οι δάσκαλοι, θυρωροί, οτιδήποτε δεν αφήνουν τα παιδιά να βγουν έξω να αγοράσουν, ούτε να τα καταναλώσουν αν τα έχουν μαζί τους. Σκέψου και γράψε ένα δοκίμιο 500 λέξεις «Τι θα συμβεί στην Ελλάδα αν...»


----------



## bernardina (Nov 15, 2012)

Επειδή δε θα σταματήσω να μιλάω για το _συνοικιακό σχολιάκι _στο οποίο ξεστραβώθηκα από τα έξι μέχρι τα δώδεκά μου: η αυστηρή διευθύντριά του φρόντιζε πάντα οι καλύτερες δασκάλες να είναι στην πρώτη και την έκτη τάξη. Στην πρώτη για να υποδέχεται τα παιδιά μια τρυφερή, υπομονετική, χαμογελαστή γυναίκα που, πέρα από την κατάρτισή της, διέθετε ό,τι χρειαζόταν για να γίνει με ομαλό τρόπο η μετάβαση του παιδιού από τη μητρική αγκαλιά στις απαιτήσεις του σχολείου --ειδικά όσα δεν είχαν περάσει από το νηπιαγωγείο. Και στην έκτη να τα προετοιμάζει για την έξοδο από την παιδική ηλικία μια εφευρετική, εύστροφη, ευέλικτη δασκάλα που, πέρα από την κατάρτισή της, γνώριζε πώς να φερθεί σε αγόρια και κορίτσια που οι ορμόνες της εφηβείας είχαν αρχίσει να τα βαράνε κατακέφαλα και πολλές φορές δεν ήξεραν τι τους έφταιγε. Κι όλα αυτά μέσα σε ένα κλίμα αυστηρής πειθαρχίας, που ο καθένας γνώριζε τα δικαιώματα και τις υποχρεώσεις του. 
Και, όχι, δεν ήταν όλα ρόδινα...


----------



## drazen (Nov 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έτσι όπως το περιγράφεις (που δεν αμφιβάλλω καθόλου ότι κάπως έτσι είναι, το λέει και η απλή λογική, άλλωστε), είτε θα πρέπει να πηγαίνουν στα πρωτάκια οι πιο έμπειροι, είτε θα πρέπει να γίνεται αρχικά κάποια ταυτόχρονη διδασκαλία (καινούργιος μαζί με έμπειρο ...και μετά ξύπνησα), είτε θα πρέπει να γίνεται αυτή η συνδιδασκαλία με μορφή εργαστηρίου ήδη από τα φοιτητικά χρόνια (ή μήπως γίνεται ήδη; ), είτε κάτι άλλο εκτός από τη διαδικασία «στο κεφάλι του κασίδη». Αλλιώς, μου φαίνεται να υπάρχει κάποιος εγγενής παραλογισμός στο να στέλνουμε «τρυφερά πόδια» να τα κάνουν θάλασσα εκεί που η ζημιά θα έχει τις μεγαλύτερες και πιο μακροχρόνιες συνέπειες.
> 
> Χμμ, πρόβλημα.



Το δεύτερο γίνεται: οι προς αποφοίτηση υποχρεώνονται να κάνουν έναν Χ (μικρό) αριθμό διδασκαλιών με την (συμβολική, συνήθως) επίβλεψη κάποιου επιτηρητή, συχνά δασκάλου αποσπασμένου στα Παιδαγωγικά Τμήματα.

Ίσως θα έπρεπε να δοθούν κίνητρα, επιδοματικά ή σε μόρια για μετάθεση. Και να θεωρούνται συνυπεύθυνοι οι σύμβουλοι.
Και, για να πω, την χρόνια πικρία μου, μού είναι αδιανόητο να αμείβονται το ίδιο ειδικότητες με μεγάλη, κρίσιμη και ουσιαστική ευθύνη, αγωνία και προσφορά (όταν τις επιδεικνύουν και τις παρέχουν) και ειδικότητες τύπου με "τα δυο χεράκια βάζω καλαθάκια" ή "από τα χειλάκια βγάζω ουρλιαχτάκια". Δεν απαξιώνω την απαραίτητη και χρήσιμη εργασία των συναδέλφων των ειδικοτήτων, αλλά, να, βλέπω για χρόνια την ηρεμία και το άφθονο του διαθέσιμου προσωπικού τους χρόνου και με πιάνει ένα παράπονο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 15, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χέλλε, μην κοιτάς τα πράγματα μόνο με βάση τις τυπικές τιμές. Το χειρότερο είναι ο παράγοντας της μιμητικής εξοικείωσης με το σκουπιδοφαγητό--και όχι μόνο στο σχολείο, αλλά και μετά, στο σπίτι, στη βόλτα, σε όλα.
> 
> Αλλά, σκέψου π.χ. το εξής: Έστω ότι, αφού απαγορεύεται η διάθεση αυτών των προϊόντων από τα κυλικεία, βγαίνει μια απόφαση που οι δάσκαλοι, θυρωροί, οτιδήποτε δεν αφήνουν τα παιδιά να βγουν έξω να αγοράσουν, ούτε να τα καταναλώσουν αν τα έχουν μαζί τους. Σκέψου και γράψε ένα δοκίμιο 500 λέξεις «Τι θα συμβεί στην Ελλάδα αν...»



Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν θεωρώ ότι τα αναψυκτικά είναι υγιεινά και είναι μια χαρά να πίνεις 3 κουτάκια κόκα κόλα την ημέρα. Αλλά από εκεί ως το να διαγράψουμε την ύπαρξη επιλογής, που μπορεί να είναι από μία κόκα την ημέρα ως μία την εβδομάδα, υπάρχει χάσμα ολάκερο. Δεν μπορεί το κράτος να κλείσει σε μια γυάλα τα παιδιά όσο θα είναι στο σχολείο, με σκοπό να τα προφυλάξει από κινδύνους. Τον πρώτο λόγο σ' αυτά οφείλει να τον έχει ο γονιός, όχι ο "γονιός". Μπορώ να σκεφτώ άπειρα πράγματα που θα μπορούσε να κάνει το σχολείο προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. Ή μάλλον δεν χρειάζεται καν να σκεφτώ, αφού μέτρα στα όρια του παραλογισμού έχουν πάρει σχολεία, κυρίως στο ΗΒ και στις ΗΠΑ (έχω αναφερθεί παλιότερα σ' αυτό).

Τώρα, το αν η μείωση κατανάλωσης τέτοιων σκευασμάτων έχει μακροχρόνιες, θετικές επιπτώσεις στον οργανισμό και στην μαθησιακή διαδικασία, μόνο μακροχρόνια μελέτη μεγάλης κλίμακας μπορεί να το απαντήσει. Τώρα μιλάμε τελείως θεωρητικά, με βάση τα μαθηματικά δεδομένα. Προς το παρόν, με μόνο εφόδιο αυτά, δεν βλέπω πώς μπορεί να υπάρξει θετική συσχέτιση.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2012)

Νομίζω βρήκαμε την απάντηση στο ερώτημα του τίτλου (γιατί νοσεί η εκπαίδευση), στην είδηση της προσφυγής των πανεπιστημιακών σχετικά με την ηλεκτρονική ψήφο _τους_ (δηλαδή με την διαδικασία μέσω υπολογιστή στην οποία καλούνται οι πανεπιστημιακοί να πάρουν μέρος). Διαφωνούν λοιπόν μεταξύ άλλων και γιατί:



> Ευνοεί τους ψηφοφόρους εκείνους που έχουν εξοικειωθεί με τις νέες τεχνολογίες και οδηγεί στον αποκλεισμό των υπολοίπων από τις διαδικασίες λήψης αποφάσεων



Επανάληψη για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε: οι ψηφοφόροι στους οποίους αναφέρεται το ανωτέρω, είναι πανεπιστημιακοί. Οι οποίοι δεν έχουν εξοικειωθεί με τις τεχνολογίες που ήταν νέες την εποχή που οι πιο πολλοί ήταν φοιτητές ακόμα.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 21, 2012)

Όταν κάποιος δεν ντρέπεται να ονομάζει τον εαυτό του "πανεπιστημιακό δάσκαλο" και συγχρόνως να ξεστομίζει τέτοια πράγματα, συμφωνώ με την SBE ότι ήρθε η ώρα να κλείσουμε αυτό το νήμα. Πήραμε την απάντηση.


----------



## bernardina (Nov 21, 2012)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει πιο πολύ το 5) Ψηφιοποιεί μια διαδικασία, η οποία αποτελεί τον κορυφαίο θεσμό της δημοκρατίας και υποβιβάζει την άσκηση ενός θεμελιώδους πολιτικού δικαιώματος στο επίπεδο των ηλεκτρονικών συναλλαγών στις οποίες προβαίνει καθημερινά ο πολίτης.
Είναι πραγματικά συγκινητικό, μου 'ρχεται να κλάψω.
Βέβαια, και οι οχτώ παράγραφοι λένε πάνω κάτω το ίδιο πράγμα. Και τυπικά και ουσιαστικά.

Είναι θλιβερό, ένας χώρος που κάποτε συμβόλιζε ό,τι πιο προοδευτικό και ανατρεπτικό, να έχει καταντήσει μαύρη αντίδραση. Και μάλιστα στο όνομα της προόδου και της ανατρεπτικότητας, δηλαδή όσο πιο ψευδεπίγραφα γίνεται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

Μάλλον ήρθε ο καιρός να κοπεί ο ομφάλιος μεταξύ κράτους και τριτοβάθμιας. Το κράτος μας συντηρεί δυο εκκλησίες. Ώρα να αποκοπεί κι από τις δυο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 21, 2012)

Δεν είναι σοβαρά αυτά που λες, Έλλη. Να αποκοπεί το κράτος από την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση; Ακούγεται απλό, να γίνουν όλα τα πανεπιστήμια ιδιωτικά και να κλείσει η τρύπα στον προϋπολογισμό μας. Πολύ απλό. Όμως, το κράτος ασκεί πολιτική μέσω της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, και μάλιστα πολύ σημαντική πολιτική, αυτή που έχει σχέση με την επιστήμη, την τεχνολογία (αοριστολογίες, δηλαδή, θα μου πεις), αλλά και με την οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας και με τη μελλοντική στελέχωση των αναγκών της χώρας και τελικά με την οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας. Και ναι, το βλέπω μόνο από τη σκοπιά της τεχνολογικής πολιτικής, άμα βάλουμε και τα πολιτιστικά μέσα και τα εθνικά ζητήματα...

Για τους υπόλοιπους: δεν ξέρω αν είναι για γέλια η υπόθεση, εγώ γέλασα. Ειδικά όταν διάβασα ότι περιλαμβάνει η διαμαρτυρία 49 καθηγητές του ΕΜΠ. Οι οποίοι ελπίζω να μην χρειάζονται επιμόρφωση στη χρήση υπολογιστών. Πολλοί από αυτούς άλλωστε είναι μάλλον μέλη στο ΙΕΕΕ, και κάποιοι από αυτούς έχουν εκλεγεί με αυτό ακριβώς το σύστημα σε τοπικά αξιώματα του ΙΕΕΕ (το αμερικανικό ινστιτούτο ηλ/μηχ, για όσους αναρωτιούνται τι είναι αυτό). 
Από κει και πέρα δεν έχω καταλάβει γιατί τόση διαφωνία με την μέθοδο ψηφοφορίας, κυρίως γιατί δεν ξέρω ποια μέθοδο αντικαθιστά. Αν αντικαθιστούσε καμιά μέθοδο φανερής ψηφοφορίας, τότε ναι, δικαιολογημένος ο φόβος όσων θέλουν να βεβαιωθούν ότι τα τσιράκια τους τους ψηφίζουν ή ότι οι παρατάξεις κρατάνε το λόγο τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Δεν είναι σοβαρά αυτα που λες, Έλλη. Να αποκοπεί το κράτος απο την τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση; Ακούγεται απλό, να γίνουν όλα τα πανεπιστημια ιδιωτικά και να κλέισει η τρύπα στον προϋπολογισμό μας. Πολύ απλό. Όμως, το κράτος ασκεί πολιτική μέσω της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, και μάλιστα πολύ σημαντική πολιτική, αυτή που έχει σχεση με την επιστημη, την τεχνολογία (αοριστολογίες, δηλαδή, θα μου πεις), αλλά και με την οικονομική αναπτυξη της χώρας και με τη μελλοντική στελέχωση των αναγκών της χώρας και τελικά με την οικονομική ανάπτυξη της χώρας. Και ναι, το βλέπω μόνο από τη σκοπιά της τεχνολογικής πολιτικής, άμα βάλουμε και τα πολιτιστικά μέσα και τα εθνικά ζητήματα...



Αν και διαφωνώ ως προς το ότι το κράτος ασκεί το οτιδήποτε μέσω της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης και ως προς το αν η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση της χώρας μας έχει συνεισφέρει στην ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας, της οικονομίας και της επιστήμης*, μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι κρατική, δεν είπα πουθενά να γίνουν ιδιωτικά τα πανεπιστήμια. Αυτό που χρειάζεται να γίνει είναι να αλλάξει η σχέση κράτους-τριτοβάθμιας, να πάψει το κράτος να επιχορηγεί 100% τα πανεπιστήμια και να ασκεί ουσιαστικό έλεγχο, κατά τον τρόπο που κάνουν τα σοβαρά κράτη.


* ειδικά αυτό το βρίσκω τελείως αμφίβολο. Δεν θυμάμαι καμμιά επιστήμη να έχει επωφεληθεί τίποτα ουσιαστικό από την τριτοβάθμια της χώρας μας. Ευχαρίστως να ακούσω συγκεκριμένες αντιρρήσεις.


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2012)

Μπορώ να σου δώσω διάφορα παραδείγματα, αλλά σου έχω ήδη συστήσει βιβλιογραφία, δεν θα την επαναλάβω. Ένα για να σκεφτείς: το κράτος μπορεί να επηρεάσει τα μελλοντικά κοινά αποφασίζοντας πόσα άτομα θα δεχτεί κάθε σχολή. 
Αυτά. 

Σημ. το _αυτά_ δείχνει τέλος της συζήτησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Μπορώ να σου δώσω διάφορα παραδείγματα, αλλά σου έχω ήδη συστήσει βιβλιογραφία, δεν θα την επαναλάβω. Ένα για να σκεφτείς: το κράτος μπορεί να επηρεάσει τα μελλοντικά κοινά αποφασίζοντας πόσα άτομα θα δεχτεί κάθε σχολή.



Την είδα την παραπομπή σου, αλλά λέμε διαφορετικά πράγματα. Δεν έχουν αυτά καμμιά σχέση με το αν το κράτος επιχορηγεί 100% τις σχολές και μάλιστα χωρίς να ασκεί κανέναν έλεγχο πρωτογενώς. Το πόσα άτομα θα δεχτεί η σχολή είναι θέμα της σχολής, όχι του κράτους. Το κράτος δεν μπορεί να έχει άμεσο λόγο σ' αυτό. Αυτά κι από μένα.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το πόσα άτομα θα δεχτεί η σχολή είναι θέμα της σχολής, όχι του κράτους. Το κράτος δεν μπορεί να έχει άμεσο λόγο σ' αυτό.


Σωστά, επειδή δεν πληρώνει το κράτος τις σχολές, τα λεφτά φυτρώνουν αυτόματα κάθε βράδυ κάτω από τα καθίσματα των αμφιθεάτρων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Σωστά, επειδή δεν πληρώνει το κράτος τις σχολές, τα λεφτά φυτρώνουν αυτόματα κάθε βράδυ κάτω από τα καθίσματα των αμφιθεάτρων.



Όχι, επειδή το κράτος δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τις ανάγκες της αγοράς, την ικανότητα του πανεπιστημίου να ανταπεξέλθει και μερικά ακόμη πράγματα. Φυσικά το όριο δεν είναι το +άπειρο και εξαρτάται κι από τους διαθέσιμους πόρους του πανεπιστημίου. Γι' αυτό πρέπει τα πανεπιστήμια να μην έχουν τέτοια ομφαλιακή σχέση με το κράτος.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Και ποιος θα τα πληρώνει, αφού δεν θα τα πληρώνει ούτε το κράτος ούτε η αγορά, όπως λες;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Το να πληρώνει ο φοιτητής μέρος ή το όλον των διδάκτρων δεν κάνει το ίδρυμα ιδιωτικό. Αυτό θέλω να πω μόνο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Καλά, ό,τι πεις.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν θυμάμαι καμμιά επιστήμη να έχει επωφεληθεί τίποτα ουσιαστικό από την τριτοβάθμια της χώρας μας. Ευχαρίστως να ακούσω συγκεκριμένες αντιρρήσεις.



Ε καλά τώρα. Έχω κουραστεί να ακούω τέτοιες γενικότητες. Αν μου πει κάποιος αδμινιστράτορας πώς ανεβάζουμε πεντέφια, θα ανεβάσω τέσσερις σελίδες της Suraiya Faroqhi, μιας από τις κορυφαίες ιστορικούς οθωμανολόγους του κόσμου, αφιερωμένες στην ελληνική οθωμανολογία. Με ένα πρόχειρο μέτρημα τα εφτά στα δέκα ονόματα ανήκουν στην τριτοβάθμια της χώρας μας (οι άλλοι είναι στο εξωτερικό). Οι μισοί μάλιστα είναι εξολοκλήρου προϊόντα της εγχώριας τριτοβάθμιας. Κάτι μου λέει ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να φέρει κάτι παρόμοιο από την ειδικότητά του. 

Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω στην κουβέντα αλλά μερικές φορές βγαίνω απ' τα ρούχα μου με κουβέντες που πετάμε έτσι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Ε, μα ναι. (Για το πιδιέφι, δοκίμασες να το επισυνάψεις;)


----------



## pidyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω στην κουβέντα αλλά μερικές φορές βγαίνω απ' τα ρούχα μου με κουβέντες που πετάμε έτσι.



Κάποια στιγμή ήθελα να μεταφέρω την πικρή ιστορία Έλληνα καθηγητή του εξωτερικού που συμμετείχε στην επιτροπή αξιολόγησης περιφερειακού ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου. Μου μίλησε με τα χειρότερα λόγια για την αντιμετώπισή του από τους αρμοδίους, από τμήμα του ΔΕΠ και από τους φοιτητές. Η ιστορία του θα ικανοποιούσε ασφαλώς όσους επιθυμούν να απαξιώσουν συνολικά την ελληνική τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, μόνο που η αφήγησή του είχε ανατρεπτικό φινάλε: η τελική του έκθεση ήταν πολύ θετική, καθώς, παρά την κακή εμπειρία του, θεώρησε πως στην πανεπιστημιακή σχολή που είχε να κρίνει γινόταν συνολικά πολύ καλή δουλειά, σε όλα τα επίπεδα, παρά τις αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες και τις θεσμικές αγκυλώσεις.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Δεν θέλω να μπλέξω στην κουβέντα αλλά μερικές φορές βγαίνω απ' τα ρούχα μου με κουβέντες που πετάμε έτσι.


Καλημέρα. Νομίζω ότι μερικές κουβέντες τις αφήνουμε να περνάνε είτε γιατί είναι ολοφάνερο ότι είναι υπερβολικές και ανυπόστατες ή επειδή αυτός που τις έγραψε έχει σκάψει τόσες φορές το λάκκο του που να μη θεωρείται αξιόπιστος.

Εν ολίγοις, Ελληγενή, πρέπει να εργαστείς σοβαρά για να επανακτήσεις αυτή τη χαμένη αξιοπιστία. Σου το λέω με αυστηρότητα και αγάπη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Συγγνώμη, διάβασα επιστήμες και το μυαλό μου αυτόματα πήγε στις sciences. Την έχουμε ξανακάνει αυτήν την συζήτηση. Α, ναι, και το ότι κάποιος πανεπιστημιακός έχει γράψει κάτι για κάτι, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι είναι προσφορά στην επιστήμη (πόσο μάλλον σημαντική). Δείτε πού είναι η προσφορά της σύγχρονης Ελλάδας στο παγκόσμιο γίγνεσθαι και μετά διαρρηγνύετε όσα ιμάτια θέλετε. Αν προσπαθείτε να επιχειρηματολογήσετε ότι η προσφορά της ελληνικής τριτοβάθμιας είναι σημαντική, παγκοσμίως, τότε ζούμε σε διαφορετικά σύμπαντα και το ότι συνδιαλεγόμαστε στον ίδιο χώρο πρέπει να αποτελέσει αντικείμενο μελέτης της επιστήμης (όχι της εγχώριας).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Παρακάμπτοντας τον Ελληγενή που ως συνήθως έχει άνωθεν γνώση για τα πάντα, η οποία είναι και η μόνη σωστή, αυτό που λέει ο Πιδύος είναι πράγματι ένα παράδοξο του ελληνικού πανεπιστημιακού χώρου. Θέλω να πω, το πανεπιστήμιο στο οποίο σπούδασα εγώ είχε τα ίδια και περισσότερα προβλήματα, συν μια φοβερή έλλειψη υποδομής. Ωστόσο, κατά την εξάμηνη φοίτησή μου σε αντίστοιχο πανεπιστήμιο της Γαλλίας που έχει πολύ καλή φήμη στον τομέα της μετάφρασης, διαπίστωσα ότι το γενικό επίπεδο των φοιτητών από το πανεπιστήμιό μου ήταν γενικώς ανώτερο από αυτό των Γάλλων συμφοιτητών μας. 

Ίσως, μεταξύ άλλων, αυτό να οφείλεται στο ότι όσοι φοιτητές επιλέγουν να μην περάσουν με σκονάκια αναγκάζονται να υπεραναπληρώσουν με κάποιο τρόπο τις ελλείψεις τις οποίες αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά - δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2012)

Ότι ζούμε σε διαφορετικά σύμπαντα, Ελληγενή, αυτό εγώ τουλάχιστον το υποψιάζομαι από καιρό.  Για προσφορά στην επιστήμη λέμε, δεν λέμε για κατάλογο δημοσιεύσεων.
(Έβαλα το πεντέφι να φορτώνει, αλλά επειδή το είχα σκανάρει λαθος τότε είναι πέντε ΜΒ και αργεί)


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εν ολίγοις, Ελληγενή, πρέπει να εργαστείς σοβαρά για να επανακτήσεις αυτή τη χαμένη αξιοπιστία. Σου το λέω με αυστηρότητα και αγάπη.



Κάπως ανάποδα το βλέπεις, nickel. Μπορείς βέβαια να κάνεις έκκληση και σ' αυτό το νήμα για περιορισμό της συμμετοχής μου, αλλά τουλάχιστον εγώ *όταν μιλάω για κάτι που απαιτεί στοιχεία, φέρνω στοιχεία*. Εδώ το βάρος της απόδειξης πέφτει σ' αυτούς που διαφωνούν. Δεν μπορώ να φέρω στοιχεία περί ανυπαρξίας της συμμετοχής των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων στην επιστήμη· μπορώ εμμέσως, αλλά δεν έχω ούτε τον χρόνο ούτε την διάθεση να το κάνω αυτό. Έγραψα κάτι και όποιος διαφωνεί ας διαφωνεί. Δεν ανάγκασα κανέναν να συμφωνήσει, να απαντήσει ή να προσπαθήσει να αναιρέσει την άποψή μου (που βασίζεται σε στοιχεία).

Καλημέρα.



Marinos said:


> Για προσφορά στην επιστήμη λέμε, δεν λέμε για κατάλογο δημοσιεύσεων.



Τι είναι προσφορά στην επιστήμη; Αν γράψω ένα επιστημονικό κείμενο είναι αυτομάτως προσφορά στην επιστήμη;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μπορώ να φέρω στοιχεία περί ανυπαρξίας της συμμετοχής των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων στην επιστήμη [...] την άποψή μου (που βασίζεται σε στοιχεία).



...
Μα τελικά έχεις ή δεν έχεις στοιχεία; Εγώ σου δίνω μια παραπομπή μέχρι να φορτώσει το πεντέφι (S. Faroqhi, _Another Mirror for Princes: The Public Image of the Ottoman Sultans and Its Reception_, Istanbul: Isis Press 2008, σελ. 42-46 και 50). Ο π2 είπε μια ιστορία από προσωπική εμπειρία (για την οποία προφανώς δεν μπορεί να πει περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες όπως ονόματα και ιδρύματα). Εσύ μας είπες απλά ότι μόνο τις sciences θεωρείς επιστήμες, κάτι το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως είναι μια απλουστευτική γενίκευση που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει επί μακρόν.



Hellegennes said:


> Τι είναι προσφορά στην επιστήμη; Αν γράψω ένα επιστημονικό κείμενο είναι αυτομάτως προσφορά στην επιστήμη;



Ε, δεν καταλαβαινόμαστε πάει τελείωσε. Σου μιλάω για το τι γράφει ο Χ κορυφαίος στον τομέα του (εκ Γερμανίας) για την προσφορά των συναδέλφων του από την ελληνική τριτοβάθμια, πόσο πιο λιανά να το κάνω αυτό;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2012)

Και για να πω κάτι πιο σοβαρό: την έχω κάνει κι εγώ την παρατήρηση της Παλάβρας. Η εξήγηση που είχα δώσει τότε (και την οποία δίνω και τώρα, δηλαδή) ήταν ότι εκείνος που θα αναγκαστεί με δικά του έξοδα να κάνει ερευνητική αποστολή, να ψάξει βιβλία, να επιμείνει σε αντίξοες συνθήκες είναι αυτός που επιδεικνύει τελικά μεγαλύτερη αφοσίωση, θέληση και αγάπη για την επιστήμη του, αλλιώς τα παρατάει σχετικά νωρίς (συνήθως). Ενώ αν τα έχεις όλα στο πιάτο, υπερπλήρεις βιβλιοθήκες, υπολογιστές και ατομικά γραφεία, υποτροφίες, σούπερ εργαστήρια, ε, κάτι θα κάνεις ούτως ή άλλως ακόμα και χωρίς μεγάλη προσπάθεια. (Δεν την πολυδιαδίδω βέβαια την ερμηνεία μου μη μας κοπούν και όσα έχουμε.)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> (Δεν την πολυδιαδίδω βέβαια την ερμηνεία μου μη μας κοπούν και όσα έχουμε.)


Εντάξει, μην ανησυχείς, θα μείνει μεταξύ μας


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Μαρίνε, αν προσπαθείς να ανεβάσεις στη Λεξιλογία PDF μεγέθους 5 MB δεν αποκλείεται να ανακαλύψεις ότι δεν τα βαστάει (υπάρχει κάποιο όριο). 

Όσο για την διατύπωση «Δεν θυμάμαι καμμιά επιστήμη να έχει επωφεληθεί τίποτα ουσιαστικό από την τριτοβάθμια της χώρας μας» πάσχει όχι μόνο στο ότι κάποιοι ορίζουν την επιστήμη διαφορετικά, αλλά και στο ότι μπορούμε να χάσουμε πολλή ώρα να μαλώνουμε για το «ουσιαστικά». Γιατί δεν το απλοποιούμε; Ο Ελληγεννής θέλει να μηδενίσει, να απαξιώσει ολοκληρωτικά, το ρόλο του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου. Είναι σαφές. Πάμε παρακάτω.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 22, 2012)

Αυτό που είπε ο Pidyo δεν έχει να κάνει με την προσφορά του εν λόγω ιδρύματος στην επιστήμη αλλά με την ποιότητα του προγράμματός του. Είπα ότι η προσφορά των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων στην επιστήμη μπορεί να αποδειχτεί εμμέσως ότι είναι από ασήμαντη ως ανύπαρκτη και επίσης είπα ότι δεν προτίθεμαι να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο, γιατί θέλει χρόνο που δεν έχω* αλλά και που δεν προτίθεμαι να διαθέσω αυτήν την στιγμή, γιατί ξέρω πολύ καλά την αντίδραση στα στοιχεία: θα κάνετε πως δεν έχουν σημασία και θα προσπαθήσετε να πείσετε ότι παρ' όλα αυτά υπάρχει προσφορά. Το έχω ξαναδεί το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο και δεν το βρήκα ιδιαίτερα τερπνό.


* άλλο να γράφεις δημοσιεύσεις του διλέπτου κι άλλο να φέρνεις στοιχεία.



nickel said:


> Ο Ελληγεννής θέλει να μηδενίσει, να απαξιώσει ολοκληρωτικά, το ρόλο του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου. Είναι σαφές. Πάμε παρακάτω.



Απολύτως καμμία σχέση. Αλλά ας το αφήσουμε γιατί δεν θα συνεννοηθούμε ποτέ.


----------



## pidyo (Nov 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ίσως, μεταξύ άλλων, αυτό να οφείλεται στο ότι όσοι φοιτητές επιλέγουν να μην περάσουν με σκονάκια αναγκάζονται να υπεραναπληρώσουν με κάποιο τρόπο τις ελλείψεις τις οποίες αντιμετωπίζουν καθημερινά - δεν ξέρω.



Η δική μου ερμηνεία είναι πως, ανεξαρτήτως -ή και εξαιτίας- των δομικών προβλημάτων, παραμένει εφικτή στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια η πατροπαράδοτη μέθοδος του γιουρουσιού: πυρήνες διδασκόντων και διδασκομένων μπορούν πάντοτε να κάνουν καλή δουλειά γιατί έτσι. Η ιστορία που ανέφερα πάντως μιλάει για κάτι διαφορετικό από το γιουρούσι: θετική συνολική κρίση για μια σχολή, από κάποιον που θα είχε κάθε λόγο να είναι αρνητικά προκατειλημμένος.


----------



## nickel (Nov 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Απολύτως καμμία σχέση. Αλλά ας το αφήσουμε γιατί δεν θα συνεννοηθούμε ποτέ.


Είδες που σε ενοχλούν οι απόλυτες τοποθετήσεις; Έτσι ενοχλούν και οι δικές σου τους άλλους, ιδίως αν δεν βάλεις ένα σωρό «ίσως», «νομίζω», «δίνεται η εντύπωση», «απ' όσο έχω καταλάβει, αλλά μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος». Πολλές φορές ενοχλεί η αφόρητη σιγουριά περισσότερο από αυτό που λέγεται.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 22, 2012)

nickel said:


> Μαρίνε, αν προσπαθείς να ανεβάσεις στη Λεξιλογία PDF μεγέθους 5 MB δεν αποκλείεται να ανακαλύψεις ότι δεν τα βαστάει (υπάρχει κάποιο όριο).


Το όριο είναι 1.000.000 bytes (και 3.000.000 για τους Διαχειριστές).


----------



## agezerlis (Nov 22, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Και για να πω κάτι πιο σοβαρό: την έχω κάνει κι εγώ την παρατήρηση της Παλάβρας. Η εξήγηση που είχα δώσει τότε (και την οποία δίνω και τώρα, δηλαδή) ήταν ότι εκείνος που θα αναγκαστεί με δικά του έξοδα να κάνει ερευνητική αποστολή, να ψάξει βιβλία, να επιμείνει σε αντίξοες συνθήκες είναι αυτός που επιδεικνύει τελικά μεγαλύτερη αφοσίωση, θέληση και αγάπη για την επιστήμη του, αλλιώς τα παρατάει σχετικά νωρίς (συνήθως). Ενώ αν τα έχεις όλα στο πιάτο, υπερπλήρεις βιβλιοθήκες, υπολογιστές και ατομικά γραφεία, υποτροφίες, σούπερ εργαστήρια, ε, κάτι θα κάνεις ούτως ή άλλως ακόμα και χωρίς μεγάλη προσπάθεια. (Δεν την πολυδιαδίδω βέβαια την ερμηνεία μου μη μας κοπούν και όσα έχουμε.)



Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ, αλλά νομίζω ότι παρουσιάζεις τα πράγματα κάπως υπερβολικά εύκολα έξω. Τους υπολογιστές, τις υποτροφίες κ.λπ. δεν τις δίνουν έτσι: υπάρχουν εθνικοί διαγωνισμοί, επιπλέον γραφειοκρατία, άτυπες ιεραρχίες μέσα σε κάθε τμήμα που επηρεάζουν το ποιος παίρνει τα καλύτερα γραφεία/δωμάτια κ.λπ. 

Σχετικό με το θέμα του νήματος είναι και το παρακάτω άρθρο που δημοσιεύτηκε πριν κανά εξάμηνο στο Physics Today: Science endures as conditions in Greece worsen


----------



## Marinos (Nov 22, 2012)

Ε ναι, γιαυτό μίλησα για παρατήρηση που _είχα _κάνει (στο Λέιντεν, ούτε τριάντα χρονών, γύρω στο γύρισμα του αιώνα --τι να ξέρω τότε).

edit: Ευχαριστώ για το άρθρο, όπου και το αφεντικό μου!


----------



## Earion (Nov 22, 2012)

drazen said:


> [Να] εξοστρακιστεί η διδασκαλία φρονηματιστικών μαθημάτων (θρησκευτικά, ..., δεοντολογική αγωγή του πολίτη)



Διαφωνώ. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί η αγωγή του πολίτη μπαίνει στο ίδιο τσουβάλι με τα θρησκευτικά. Φρονηματικά; Κάποιος πρέπει να μάθει στα παιδιά τι είναι (στη θεωρία) η δημοκρατία. Όχι μόνο γιατί το λέει το Σύνταγμα, που επιθυμεί να διαμορφώνονται οι αυριανοί πολίτες μιας δημοκρατίας, αλλά γιατί αν δεν το κάνει κάποιος με τα εχέγγυα μιας αντικειμενικής έκθεσης των πραγμάτων (όπως μπορεί να γίνει από το σχολείο), θα το κάνει η τηλεόραση (της Τατιάνας, του Πρετεντέρη, του Χίου, του Τράγκα) ή η Χρυσή Αυγή. Ιδεολογία; Ναι, ιδεολογία. Και λοιπόν; Είπε κανείς ότι η δημοκρατία δεν ειναι ιδεολογία;


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2012)

nickel said:


> Γιατί δεν το απλοποιούμε; Ο Ελληγεννής θέλει να μηδενίσει, να απαξιώσει ολοκληρωτικά, το ρόλο του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου. Είναι σαφές. Πάμε παρακάτω.



Όχι μόνο του πανεπιστημίου, αλλά και του ρόλου του κράτους γενικότερα. Δυστυχώς αυτές τις μέρες δεν έχω χρόνο για πολλά λόγια, αλλά Έλλη, με έβγαλες από τα ρούχα μου με αυτό που είπες ότι το κράτος δεν μπορεί να ξέρει τις ανάγκες της αγοράς. Αυτό από μόνο του έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τις βασικές αρχές λειτουργίας του κράτους. Οποιουδήποτε κράτους, π.χ ΗΠΑ, ΗΒ κλπ. Γιατί τι νομίζεις ότι κάνει το κράτος; Τι σημαίνει στρατηγική, χάραξη πολιτικής κλπ; Το κράτος, ακόμα και το ελληνικό, σχεδιάζει, καθορίζει και προβλέπει τις μελλοντικές ανάγκες της αγοράς, και με χρηματοδότηση και νομοθεσία τις υλοποιεί. Γιατί νομίζεις ότι υπάρχουν οι κρατικοί συμβουλευτικοί οργανισμοί; Το ότι δεν αντιλαμβανόμαστε αυτή τη λειτουργία του κράτους δε σημαίνει ότι καταργήθηκε. 

ΥΓ Κι αν θες παραδείγματα, η ίδρυση σχολών ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας έγινε με σκοπό τη μελλοντική ανάπτυξη του κλάδου της ιχθυοτροφίας στην Ελλάδα και συνδυάστηκε με τη χρηματοδότηση -μέσω επιδοτήσεων- των επιχειρήσεων ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας και με την ψήφιση σχετικών νόμων για τη ρύθμιση και εναρμόνιση του κλάδου. Το κράτος αποφασίζει επίσης πόσοι θα σπουδάσουν σε αυτές τις σχολές, γιατί το κράτος τις χρηματοδοτεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 23, 2012)

SBE said:


> ΥΓ Κι αν θες παραδείγματα, η ίδρυση σχολών ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας έγινε με σκοπό τη μελλοντική ανάπτυξη του κλάδου της ιχθυοτροφίας στην Ελλάδα και συνδυάστηκε με τη χρηματοδότηση -μέσω επιδοτήσεων- των επιχειρήσεων ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας και με την ψήφιση σχετικών νόμων για τη ρύθμιση και εναρμόνιση του κλάδου. Το κράτος αποφασίζει επίσης πόσοι θα σπουδάσουν σε αυτές τις σχολές, γιατί το κράτος τις χρηματοδοτεί.



Όχι, δεν έγινε γι' αυτό αλλά δεν είναι της παρούσης να το συζητήσουμε. Από την μεριά μου η συζήτηση έκλεισε έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## Costas (Nov 23, 2012)

Δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω: (protagon)

Σε προσφυγή που υπέβαλαν μάλιστα 13 Πανεπιστήμια, τέσσερις πρυτάνεις, δυο αντιπρυτάνεις και 49 καθηγητές του Εθνικού Μετσόβιου Πολυτεχνείου στο Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας αναφέρεται το επιχείρημα ότι η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία «…Ευνοεί τους ψηφοφόρους εκείνους που έχουν εξοικειωθεί με τις νέες τεχνολογίες και οδηγεί στον αποκλεισμό των υπολοίπων από τις διαδικασίες λήψης αποφάσεων…». Και μιλάμε για τη λήψη ενός e-mail και την συμπλήρωση μιας ηλεκτρονικής φόρμας.

Το ξαναλέω: δυσκολεύομαι να το πιστέψω. Πάντως μου θυμίζει, αλλά στο χειρότερο, τους Ζητουνιώτες, που στον αγώνα τους για ματαίωση της υποθαλάσσιας ζεύξης του Μαλιακού ώστε να μη μείνει μακριά από τον αυτοκινητόδρομο η Λαμία επικαλέστηκαν τον πόνο τους για τα ψάρια του ομώνυμου κόλπου που θα εξοντώνονταν...


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2012)

Όπως γράφει στη συνέχεια ο ίδιος αρθρογράφος:
Για τις εκλογές στα ΚΑΠΗ ορεινών χωριών ίσως έστεκε ένα τέτοιο επιχείρημα, αλλά για ανθρώπους που η δουλειά τους είναι να δημοσιεύουν (ηλεκτρονικά), να περνάνε βαθμούς (ηλεκτρονικά), να ψάχνουν (ηλεκτρονικά), να συσκέπτονται (ηλεκτρονικά) κλπ, τι σόι επιχείρημα είναι αυτό; Δηλαδή, με την ίδια λογική και οι εκλογές με κάλπη ευνοούν όσους ξέρουν γραφή και ανάγνωση και να επιφυλαχτούμε και γι' αυτές.​


----------



## Elsa (Nov 24, 2012)

Άσε που, οι εκλογές σε κάλπη, ευνοούν τα αρτιμελή άτομα σε σχέση με τα ΑμεΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Οι εκλογές ευνοούν τα πολιτικώς ενήμερα άτομα. Να τις καταργήσουμε.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 24, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι εκλογές ευνοούν τα πολιτικώς ενήμερα άτομα.


Χμμμ... Αυτό μόνο ως ρελάνς πάνω στις προηγούμενες διαπιστώσεις μπορεί να σταθεί. Στην πραγματικότητα οι εκλογές δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ ευνοούν τα πολιτικώς ενήμερα άτομα -- αλλιώς δεν θα έβγαιναν με τέτοια ποσοστά συγκεκριμένα κόμματα, όπως π.χ. η ΧΑ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 24, 2012)

Δες το σαν ειρωνεία.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2012)

Αν έχετε μείνει στο σπίτι σας, ίσως να βρείτε ενδιαφέρουσα τη συζήτηση στη ΝΕΤ («Στα άκρα») με πέντε πανεπιστημιακούς να μιλάνε για την τριτοβάθμια.


Και μετά το δυομισάωρο: Μου άρεσε η εκπομπή. Συμμετείχαν οι:
Νίκος Σταυρακάκης 
Θεόδωρος Φορτσάκης
Γιάννης Καλογήρου
Λίλιαν Μήτρου
Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης

Το βίντεο θα ανέβει εδώ κάποια στιγμή:
http://www.ert.gr/webtv/net/item/8927-Tritobathmia-ekpaideysh-30-11-2012#.ULn4JWeIl8E


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2012)

​Ας προσθέσουμε μια καλή εικόνα σε αυτό το νήμα:

*Η πρωτοπορία έρχεται από τη Θράκη*

της _Άννας Δαμιανίδη_, στο Protagon

Στο μάθημα της Γλωσσολογίας, μου λέει η Αϊτούλ καθώς πίνουμε καφέ κοντά στην Πανεπιστημιούπολη, ειδικά στα κεφάλαια που αναφέρονται στη διγλωσσία και την πολυγλωσσία, αισθάνομαι σαν να αναφέρονται ειδικά σε μένα! Είναι το αγαπημένο μου μάθημα! Έτσι δίγλωσση και πολύγλωσση είμαι κι εγώ, που μεγάλωσα σε πομακοχώρι, πήγα σε μειονοτικό δημοτικό και σε δημόσιο γυμνάσιο, έμαθα υποχρεωτικά τρεις γλώσσες από παιδί και κάποια στιγμή κατάλαβα ότι όλο αυτό είναι δύσκολο αλλά ωραίο.

Κι εκεί ακούγοντας τη νεαρή αυτή τελειόφοιτο της Φιλοσοφικής, για πρώτη φορά συνειδητοποιώ ότι τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει στη Θράκη. Αυτό που κάποτε ήταν ανίατο μειονέκτημα, η διαφορετική γλώσσα στο σπίτι, διαφορετική από την επίσημη που μιλά η πλειονότητα κι επιπλέον η διδασκαλία μιας τρίτης ακόμα γλώσσας στο σχολείο για τους Πομάκους, έχει φτάσει να γίνει πλεονέκτημα και πλούτος, τουλάχιστον για τα παιδιά που καταφέρνουν να ξεπερνάνε τα εμπόδια της περίπλοκης αυτής κατάστασης. Κι όλο και περισσότερα παιδιά ξεπερνάνε τα εμπόδια, γιατί όλο και περισσότερα συνεχίζουν το σχολείο, δεν το εγκαταλείπουν όπως δεκαπέντε χρόνια πριν, που η διαρροή από το Γυμνάσιο έφτανε το 65%. Μερικά φτάνουν μέχρι το Πανεπιστήμιο. Υπάρχει ένας νέος πλούτος στη Θράκη που παράγεται τα τελευταία χρόνια, αφότου οι διαφορές αποφασίστηκε να μην αντιμετωπίζονται σαν μειονεξία.

[...]

Συνέχεια εδώ


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 27, 2012)

Ας προσθέσω άλλη μια όμορφη πινελιά (με πολλή τροφή για σκέψη):

*Ο γενναίος Χάρης και η απαξίωση της αριστείας*

του _Ανδρέα Ζαμπούκα_, καθηγητή Κλασικής Φιλολογίας, στο Capital.gr

Ο Χάρης Ιωάννου είναι μαθητής της Γ Λυκείου. Διαθέτοντας, προφανώς μεγάλη έφεση στην τεχνολογία, δημιούργησε ένα ηλεκτρονικό γάντι για ανθρώπους με κινητικά προβλήματα. Κάποιος καθηγητής του πρότεινε να την υποβάλει στον Πανελλήνιο Διαγωνισμό Νέων Επιστημόνων, όπου ο Χάρης απέσπασε πανηγυρικά το πρώτο βραβείο. Κατόπιν, η επιστημονική επιτροπή του υπουργείου Παιδείας έκρινε ότι η συμμετοχή του άξιζε να εκπροσωπήσει τη χώρα μας στον 24ο Ευρωπαϊκό Διαγωνισμό για Νέους Επιστήμονες που πραγματοποιήθηκε στην Μπρατισλάβα τον Σεπτέμβριο. Εκεί, ο 17χρονος μαθητής απέσπασε ξανά το πρώτο βραβείο στην κατηγορία Μηχανική, κερδίζοντας και χρηματικό έπαθλο 3.000 ευρώ.

Η περίπτωση του Χάρη δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη και ανήκει στις εξαιρέσεις των Ελλήνων που διαπρέπουν διεθνώς με τις καινοτομίες τους, τις εφευρέσεις τους, την παραγωγικότητα και τις δημιουργικές τους κατακτήσεις. Ο Χάρης ετοιμάζεται ήδη να πουλήσει την πατέντα του κερδίζοντας χρήματα αλλά και προσφέροντας ουσιαστική βοήθεια σε χιλιάδες ανθρώπους. Συχνά βέβαια, καταξιωμένοι επιστήμονες, φοιτητές, επιχειρηματίες ή και αθλητές καταφέρνουν να διακριθούν. Τα μίντια ανακοινώνουν με υπερηφάνεια τη διάκριση κι εμείς αισθανόμαστε εθνικά υπερήφανοι .

Πόσο όμως, δικαιολογημένη είναι αυτή η ικανοποίηση, που συνεπαίρνει την πολιτισμική μας συνείδηση και ενισχύει την εθνική μας αυτοπεποίθηση;

Μία σειρά από στατιστικές έρευνες διαφόρων διεθνών οργανισμών, όπως ο ΟΟΣΑ, δείχνουν ότι οι Έλληνες μαθητές πλασάρονται στις τελευταίες θέσεις, παγκοσμίως. Έτσι προκύπτει και το θλιβερό συμπέρασμα για την ποιότητα της ελληνικής εκπαίδευσης, σε όλες της τις βαθμίδες. Παρ΄ όλη όμως, τη βεβαιότητα για την κατάντια του συστήματος πληροφορούμαστε με έκπληξη, πως σε Ολυμπιάδες μαθημάτων και σε διεθνείς διαγωνισμούς τα ελληνόπουλα βρίσκονται στις πρώτες θέσεις.

Ανακαλύπτουμε λοιπόν, πως κάτι παράξενο συμβαίνει στην κοινωνία των νέων και στην ελληνική εκπαίδευση. Από τη μία, ο μέσος όρος είναι από τους χειρότερους σε όλο τον δυτικό κόσμο και από την άλλη, τα άτομα, οι μονάδες, οι χαρισματικές προσωπικότητες αξιολογούνται ως άριστοι των αρίστων. Είναι φανερό λοιπόν, ότι για κάποιους λόγους, είμαστε τελευταίοι στο μέσο όρο των επιδόσεων και πρώτοι στις ατομικές επιδόσεις.

Όλα αυτά δείχνουν πως μάλλον βρισκόμαστε σε πλάνη, όταν πανηγυρίζουμε τις ατομικές ή συλλογικές διακρίσεις ομοεθνών μας. Οι έρευνες του ΟΟΣΑ αξιολογούν τη μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των μαθητών που δεν μπορούν να ανταποκριθούν σε βασικές δεξιότητες. Από αυτό καταλαβαίνουμε πως το σύστημα που χρησιμοποιούμε στην Ελλάδα για να μορφώσουμε τους Έλληνες είναι τελείως ανεπαρκές. Οι δείκτες καινοτομίας, γλωσσικής αγωγής, τεχνολογικής κατάρτισης, ικανότητας επίλυσης προβλημάτων, αισθητικής καλλιέργειας και αθλητικής παιδείας είναι αποκαρδιωτικοί. Πως λοιπόν να συνδέσουμε την οποιαδήποτε μαθητική, επιστημονική, αθλητική επιτυχία των Ελλήνων με τα εφόδια που η κοινωνία τους παρείχε για να τους μορφώσει; Πως μπορούμε να αισθανθούμε ότι ως Έλληνες ανήκουμε μαζί με τους διακριθέντες σε ένα κοινό σύστημα αξιών, άσκησης δεξιοτήτων και καλλιέργειας των ικανοτήτων.

Είναι φανερό πως οι άριστοι δεν αναδεικνύονται από την οργάνωση, τις υπηρεσίες και τις υποδομές της ελληνικής πολιτείας. Μόνοι τους καταφέρνουν να ξεδιπλώσουν το ταλέντο τους για πολλούς λόγους. Πρώτον η ελληνική οικογένεια ιεραρχεί την παιδεία σε πολύ υψηλή θέση έναντι άλλων κοινωνιών. Στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό αποτυγχάνει γιατί εναποθέτει τις ελπίδες της στο σύστημα, ακολουθώντας την πεπατημένη του επίσημου κράτους. Από το μεγάλο όμως ενδιαφέρον, προκύπτουν περιπτώσεις σπουδαίων και ταλαντούχων παιδιών, που ξεχωρίζουν στο αντικείμενό τους. Το δεύτερο στοιχείο είναι η εξωστρέφεια. Οι διακρίσεις που ανέφερα παραπάνω δεν σχετίζονται μόνο με τους ομοεθνείς της Ελλάδας αλλά και πολλών άλλων που μεγάλωσαν ή σπούδασαν στο εξωτερικό. Αν για παράδειγμα, ένας Έλληνας φοιτητής βρέθηκε για τις μεταπτυχιακές του σπουδές σε ένα δημιουργικό χώρο, αν κάποιος επιστήμονας εργάστηκε σε κατάλληλο ερευνητικό περιβάλλον, αν ένας αθλητής μεγάλωσε στο εξωτερικό, η επιτυχία του πρέπει να πιστωθεί στην Ελλάδα μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι Έλληνας; Ας μην ξεχνάμε πως ο αμερικανοτραφής Γκάλης αναμόρφωσε το ελληνικό μπάσκετ και το ευρωπαϊκό πρωτάθλημα το πήραμε, όταν οι Έλληνες παίκτες έπαιξαν σε ξένες ομάδες και με προπονητή τον Ρεχάγκελ. 

Στην περίπτωση τώρα, του Χάρη Ιωάννου το εκπαιδευτικό περιβάλλον όχι μόνο δεν ασχολήθηκε με τις δεξιότητές του αλλά, εξαιτίας της δυσλεξίας του, «ανέχτηκε» υπομονετικά την ύπαρξή του μέσα στην τάξη. Ο Χάρης βρισκόταν στο περιθώριο, ώσπου κάποιος καθηγητής τον προέτρεψε να στείλει την ανακάλυψή του σε διαγωνισμό. Το επίσημο σχολείο αδιαφορούσε ως εκείνη τη στιγμή παντελώς για τις ικανότητες αυτού του παιδιού.

Είναι πραγματικά εντυπωσιακή η προσπάθεια της ελληνικής πολιτείας να καθηλώσει στην ημιμάθεια, στην παθητικότητα και την πνευματική αφλογιστία το μέσο όρο της κοινωνίας. Θα εκπλαγούμε, όταν διαπιστώσουμε ότι το 70% των μαθητών «σέρνεται» στο Γενικό Λύκειο χωρίς να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί σε στοιχειώδεις αρχές κατανόησης κειμένου ή μιας άσκησης μαθηματικών. Θα απογοητευτούμε, όταν δούμε στο εβδομαδιαίο πρόγραμμα μόνο δύο ώρες γυμναστικής και παντελή έλλειψη οργανωμένου σχολικού αθλητισμού. Θα τρομάξουμε, όταν αντιληφθούμε ότι οι μαθητές κοινωνικοποιούνται όχι από βασικές αρχές ενός δημιουργικού σχολείου αλλά από το ανεξέλεγκτο μιντιακό, παραπολιτιστικό περιβάλλον της εξωσχολικής τους ζωής.

Ο μέσος όρος της ελληνικής κοινωνίας προκύπτει από το μέσο όρο των Ελλήνων μαθητών και όχι από τις φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις των αρίστων. Δυστυχώς κανένας μηχανισμός δε φαίνεται να αλλάζει τη φθίνουσα πορεία των πολλών. Καταλήξαμε να εκτρέφουμε μια κοινωνία μετρίων που όχι μόνο δεν ενδιαφέρεται για δημιουργία, καινοτομία και παραγωγικότητα αλλά καταπιέζει αφόρητα και τους ελάχιστους που θέλουν κάπου να αξιοποιήσουν την αριστεία τους. Τουλάχιστον, πριν τη δεκαετία του ΄80, οι μέτριοι κάτι μάθαιναν από τους καλούς, από σεβασμό και δέος στην ικανότητά τους. Μετά όμως, την ισοπέδωση του λαϊκισμού, η ημιμάθεια όπλισε τη μεγάλη μάζα των μετρίων με θράσος και αναίδεια απέναντι στην ικανότητα των αρίστων. Έτσι λοιπόν, ο μέσος όρος που στηρίζει τη λειτουργία μιας κοινωνίας κατάντησε η βάρβαρη συντηρητική μάζα που αντιστέκεται σε κάθε καινοτόμο και δημιουργική προσπάθεια.

Ο Χάρης Ιωάννου βραβεύτηκε και κάποιοι ασχολήθηκαν μαζί του με θαυμασμό. Για άλλη μία φορά όμως, το γεγονός μιας βράβευσης μας θυμίζει τη νοσηρή ανεπάρκεια του ελληνικού κράτους να ανακαλύψει τους αρίστους, να καλλιεργήσει τα ταλέντα τους και να τους προτάξει ως πρότυπα στους υπόλοιπους. Το ελληνικό σχολείο έχει χρέος να ενισχύσει την αριστεία και να καλλιεργήσει σε όλους τους μαθητές τη διάθεση για έρευνα και δημιουργικότητα. Οφείλει η εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία να ξεφύγει από τις παλιομοδίτικες πρακτικές της αποστήθισης, της δογματικής ύλης και της ανώφελης θεωρητικής κατάρτισης. Χρειάζεται σύνδεση με το εξωσχολικό περιβάλλον της τέχνης, της τεχνολογίας, της αγοράς για να μπορέσει ο μαθητής να ξεδιπλώσει τις πραγματικές του δεξιότητες και να αποκτήσει ρόλο και αυτοπεποίθηση.

Χωρίς την ανάταση του μέσου όρου, όσο και να βραβεύεται ο «γενναίος» Χάρης, όσο και να εμφανίζονται περιστασιακά, φωτεινές εξαιρέσεις, η ελληνική κοινωνία θα βουλιάζει στο συντηρητισμό και στη φοβία. Οι πρακτικές του μεσσιανισμού, με το ντοπάρισμα των αθλητών, την κατασκευή εθνικών ειδώλων, την πριμοδότηση του βαθμοθήρα μαθητή, την εκμετάλλευση του επιστημονικού έργου για παράνομες επιχορηγήσεις, ήταν αποκλειστικό έργο των μετρίων που αναλώθηκαν στην εκδίκηση των αληθινών αρίστων. Είναι καιρός για μεγάλες αλλαγές. Ας βρεθεί κάποτε ένας Υπουργός να καταλάβει ότι στα σχολεία κρίνεται το μέλλον μιας χώρας και όχι στις φαντασιώσεις των πολιτικών.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

Δεν συμφωνώ με πολλά που λέει το κείμενο, αλλά ειδικά στο ζήτημα των μαθηματικών ολυμπιάδων κλπ έχω να πω (ώς πρώην συμμετέχουσα και αποτυχούσα) ότι η συμμετοχή δεν είναι εφικτή με βάση τα μαθηματικά του σχολείου. Χρειάζεται επιπλέον δουλειά, και το κυριότερο, να ξέρει ο μαθητής- διαγωνιζόμενος τα μαθηματικά όχι μόνο του επιπέδου του (της τάξης του), αλλά και των επόμενων επιπέδων ή να έχει εμβαθύνει σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα. Και σε γενικές γραμμές, όσοι προετοιμάζονται για τους διαγωνισμούς δεν το κάνουν διαβάζοντας το πρόγραμμα του σχολείου. Και δεν κάνουν ιδιαίτερα με κοινούς φροντιστές, αλλά με εξειδικευμένους στους διαγωνισμούς. Δηλαδή, παρόλο που για τον αρθρογράφο που δεν το έχει ψάξει το ζήτημα (κι είναι και φιλόλογος, βλέπω), και για τον μέσο Έλληνα γενικότερα, οι διαγωνισμοί είναι προέκταση του σχολείου, στην πραγματικότητα δεν είναι. Είναι σα να λέμε ότι με τα σχολικά μαθήματα μουσικής και τη συμμετοχή στη χορωδία του σχολείου θα πάει ένας μαθητής σε διαγωνισμό κλασσικού τραγουδιού. Που κι η Μαρία Κάλλας η ίδια σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα εξαφανιζόταν στα προκριματικά. _*Οι διαγωνισμοί δεν είναι για ερασιτέχνες. *_
Και γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν είναι ένδειξη του επιπέδου της σχολικής εκπαίδευσης. Είναι ένδειξη του προσωπικού και οικογενειακού ενδιαφέροντος για το διαγωνισμό (προσοχή: όχι για την παιδεία). 
Που σημαίνει ότι στην Ελλάδα, όπως και σε όλες τις χώρες, κάποιες οικογένειες ενδιαφέρονται να προωθήσουν το ταλέντο του παιδιού τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 27, 2012)

Θέλεις να πεις ότι εμείς στέλνουμε ερασιτέχνες για τις μετρήσεις του ΟΟΣΑ και οι άλλοι στέλνουν επαγγελματίες; Γιατί σ' αυτό καταλαβαίνω ότι αναφέρεται το κείμενο.


----------



## SBE (Dec 27, 2012)

Θέλω να πω ότι το ότι κάποιοι Έλληνες μαθητές τα πάνε καλά σε διαγωνισμούς δεξιοτήτων δεν έχει σχέση με το πόσο εξυπνοί είναι οι Έλληνες μαθητές σαν σύνολο. Ούτε με το σχολείο έχει σχεση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 23, 2013)

Πολλά θέματα και προτάσεις για πειραματισμούς βρήκα στη συνέντευξη του Ν. Κατωπόδη από τον Ν. Κιούρτη (ΤΕΙ Καβάλας και οι δύο). (protagon)


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2013)

Ο τίτλος και μόνοι για πολλούς είναι εμπρηστικός. Σύνδεση βιομηχανίας- παιδείας; Μα πού ζούμε!
Αλλά πέρα από αυτό το ζήτημα, διαβάζοντας τη συνέντευξη παρατηρώ κάτι άλλο: ότι τελικά δεν ξέρουμε τι είναι τα ΤΕΙ, πού δηλαδή κολλάνε στο γενικότερο σχέδιο της παιδείας. Το οποίο είναι αναμενόμενο αποτέλεσμα της ανωτατοποίησής τους. Σε κάποιο σημείο μάλιστα συγκρίνει το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας με το Αριστοτέλειο, το οποίο εγώ βρίσκω άστοχο, γιατί λέει ότι θα θεωρηθεί επιτυχημένο το ΤΕΙ Καβάλας όταν ο αριστούχος θα πάει να σπουδάσει εκεί κι όχι στο Αριστοτέλειο. Καλά κρασά. Ο αριστούχος που θέλει να σπουδάσει Φυσική ή Φιλοσοφία, θα πάει στο Αριστοτέλειο, ούτως ή άλλως. 
Κάτι που μου χτύπησε πολύ άσχημα όμως είναι αυτό που λέει ότι τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα να τα κάνουν υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες, που θα κοστίζουν λιγότερο από το έκτακτο ερευνητικό προσωπικό. Το έκτακτο ερευνητικό προσωπικό ήδη πληρώνεται ελάχιστα, απ'όσο ξέρω. Οι υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες θα πληρώνονται ακόμα λιγότερο; Ακόμα και στις ΗΠΑ οι υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες που εργάζονται σε ερευνητικά προγράμματα πληρώνονται έναν καλό μισθό, αν σκεφτούμε ότι έχουν υποτροφία+ μισθό (εφόσον διδάσκουν κλπ)+ απαλλάσσονται από τα δίδακτρα που είναι τεράστια+ οικονομική στέγη και τροφή. Στην Ελλάδα που δεν έχει δίδακτρα, οι εστίες και οι φοιτητικές λέσχες είναι ακριβοθώρητες κλπ, απλώς θα εκμεταλλευόμαστε τα ψώνια;

Τώρα σχετικά με τις δωρεές στα πανεπιστήμια, δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν επιτρέπονται από το νόμο, με εξαίρεση τα κληροδοτήματα για υποτροφίες και βραβεία. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι δεν μπορούν τα πανεπιστήμια να δεχτούν δωρεές από ιδιώτες για να χτιστεί π.χ νέα βιβλιοθήκη. 
Όσο για το αν έγιναν εμπορικές οι ιδέες που βραβεύτηκαν, υπομονή φίλε, άσε να φωτογραφηθούν για το Κ πρώτα*.

* κάθε φορά που πέφτει στα χέρια μου το περιοδικό της Καθημερινής, φαίνεται να είναι γεμάτο παρουσιάσεις- διαφημίσεις "νέων ανθρώπων με διάθεση για δουλειά" που "καινοτομούν και επιχειρούν".

ΥΓ Κι αν κρίνω από τα παραδείγματα "έρευνας" που έδωσε, δεν βγαίνει διδακτορικό με αυτά. Επιπλέον, δε νομίζω ότι η βιομηχανία της Καβάλας μπορεί να ζητήσει έρευνα που θα κάλυπτε τις ανάγκες ενός διδακτορικού. Τις ανάγκες ενός μεταπτυχιακού ή προπτυχιακού, μάλλον.


----------



## SBE (Feb 14, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει εδώ ή στα εφήμερα, οπότε το βάζω εδώ. 
Λοιπόν, μου έστειλαν την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση- συλλογή υπογραφών για να "σωθούν" οι ξένες φιλολογίες. Ζήτησα διευκρινίσεις από αυτόν που μου την έστειλε αλλά δεν πήρα καμιά σοβαρή απάντηση σχετικά με το γιατί είναι κακό να γίνουν οι συγχωνεύσεις (πέρα από τις απολύσεις). Μου είπαν πάντως ότι απολύσεις μάλλον δεν θα γίνουν, γιατί τα τμήματα αυτά λειτουργούν με ελάχιστο προσωπικό. Οπότε η απορία μου έμεινε: από πανεπιστημιακή- επιστημονική άποψη, γιατί είναι κακό να έχεις π.χ Τμήμα Ρομανικών Γλωσσών αντί να έχει η κάθε γλώσσα το δικό της; Δεν διευκολύνεται έτσι η συγκριτική μελέτη και η συνεργασία μεταξύ τμημάτων; Επιπλέον δημιουργείται η δυνατότητα να κάνει ο φοιτητής σπουδές φιλολογίας σε δύο γλώσσες. Αυτοί που τα ξέρουν καλύτερα, τι λένε;


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν κολλάει εδώ ή στα εφήμερα, οπότε το βάζω εδώ.
> Λοιπόν, μου έστειλαν την ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση- συλλογή υπογραφών για να "σωθούν" οι ξένες φιλολογίες. Ζήτησα διευκρινίσεις από αυτόν που μου την έστειλε αλλά δεν πήρα καμιά σοβαρή απάντηση σχετικά με το γιατί είναι κακό να γίνουν οι συγχωνεύσεις (πέρα από τις απολύσεις). Μου είπαν πάντως ότι απολύσεις μάλλον δεν θα γίνουν, γιατί τα τμήματα αυτά λειτουργούν με ελάχιστο προσωπικό. Οπότε η απορία μου έμεινε: από πανεπιστημιακή- επιστημονική άποψη, γιατί είναι κακό να έχεις π.χ Τμήμα Ρομανικών Γλωσσών αντί να έχει η κάθε γλώσσα το δικό της; Δεν διευκολύνεται έτσι η συγκριτική μελέτη και η συνεργασία μεταξύ τμημάτων; Επιπλέον δημιουργείται η δυνατότητα να κάνει ο φοιτητής σπουδές φιλολογίας σε δύο γλώσσες. Αυτοί που τα ξέρουν καλύτερα, τι λένε;



Μία καθηγήτρια από το αγγλικό πάντως, σε μια πρόσφατη συγκέντρωση στα προπύλαια κυκλοφορούσε με πλακάτ «EXTERMINATE!» (παραπέμποντας στο Heart of Darkness - την σύνδεση την αφήνω στην φαντασία του καθενός). 

Σχετική συζήτηση κι επιχειρηματολογία *εδώ*


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

LostVerse said:


> Μία καθηγήτρια από το αγγλικό πάντως, σε μια πρόσφατη συγκέντρωση στα προπύλαια κυκλοφορούσε με πλακάτ «EXTERMINATE!» (παραπέμποντας στο Heart of Darkness - την σύνδεση την αφήνω στην φαντασία του καθενός).



Εμένα με παραπέμπει στον Δρ Χου.


----------



## LostVerse (Mar 21, 2013)

SBE said:


> Εμένα με παραπέμπει στον Δρ Χου.



Η συγκεκριμένη είναι αυτή που διδάσκει το εν λόγω έργο στο αντίστοιχο μάθημα, οπότε η παραπομπή στον Κόνραντ είναι άμεση - δεν το έκρυψε άλλωστε.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2013)

Δεν μπορεί να κάνει χιουμορ κανένας άνθρωπος εδώ μέσα...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 21, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν το βάζω στο σωστό νήμα, αλλά ανακάλυψα στη σελίδα φ/β ενός φίλου το εξής μεταφραστικό λαβράκι: Richard Clogg, “refugees crowded” το 1992 – Μαρία Ρεπούση, “(χιλιάδες) Ελληνες συνωστίζονται” το 2006.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 21, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Δεν ξέρω αν το βάζω στο σωστό νήμα, αλλά ανακάλυψα στη σελίδα φ/β ενός φίλου το εξής μεταφραστικό λαβράκι: Richard Clogg, “refugees crowded” το 1992 – Μαρία Ρεπούση, “(χιλιάδες) Ελληνες συνωστίζονται” το 2006.



Δεν ξέρω αν η Ρεπούση εμπνεύστηκε τη χρήση της λέξης "συνωστισμός" από το βιβλίο του Clogg, αλλά υπάρχει μια πολύ σημαντική διαφορά ανάμεσα στα δύο βιβλία:

Στο βιβλίο της Ρεπούση, ο _συνωστισμός_ χρησιμοποιείται για να περιγράψει τι συνέβη όταν οι Τούρκοι μπήκαν στη Σμύρνη. Συγκεκριμένα, το βιβλίο γράφει (σελ. 100): 
Ένα χρόνο µετά, οι τουρκικές δυνάµεις, µε ηγέτη τον Κεµάλ, επιτίθενται και αναγκάζουν τα ελληνικά στρατεύµατα να υποχωρήσουν προς τα παράλια. Στις 27 Αυγούστου 1922 ο τουρκικός στρατός µπαίνει στη Σµύρνη. Χιλιάδες Έλληνες συνωστίζονται στο λιµάνι προσπαθώντας να μπουν στα πλοία και να φύγουν για την Ελλάδα.

Ο Clogg, αντίθετα, μιλάει για crowded refugees στη λεζάντα μιας εικόνας. Και η εικόνα πράγματι δεν αποτυπώνει κάποια σφαγή, αλλά λαό συνωστισμένο στο λιμάνι. Στο κυρίως κείμενο, όμως, ο Clogg γράφει (σελ. 93): 
The Turkish occupation of the city was accompanied by a massacre of some 30,000 Greek and Armenian Christians. In the great fire that ensued only the Turkish and Jewish quarters survived. “Infidel Izmir”, as the Turks had called Smyrna on account of its huge non-Muslim population, was consumed in the holocaust as panic-stricken refugees sought to escape to the neighbouring Greek islands.

Το βιβλίο του Clogg δεν λειαίνει γωνίες. Μιλάει καθαρά για ολοκαύτωμα της πόλης και για σφαγή 30.000 ανθρώπων. Απλά συνοδεύει την ιστορική περιγραφή του με μια εικόνα που δείχνει λαό συνωστισμένο στο λιμάνι, και με μια λεζάντα που περιγράφει ορθά την εικόνα, όπως κάθε λεζάντα οφείλει να κάνει. Στο βιβλίο της Ρεπούση αντίθετα δεν γίνεται αναφορά ούτε στις σφαγές ούτε στις φωτιές που κατέκαψαν τη Σμύρνη, με τον επίμαχο "συνωστισμό" να αποτελεί τη μοναδική περιγραφή του τι συνέβη όταν οι Τούρκοι κατέλαβαν την πόλη. Αυτό, δυστυχώς, ξεσήκωσε δίκαιες αντιδράσεις. 

Γράφω "δυστυχώς" επειδή κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ πλήρως με το σκεπτικό του να γράφονται τα σχολικά βιβλία ιστορίας με μια πιο αποστασιοποιημένη, πιο αντικειμενική ματιά (χωρίς πολλές γλαφυρότητες, με χρήση πολύπλευρων πηγών κλπ). Όταν όμως κάνεις γαργάρα την καταστροφή μιας ολόκληρης πόλης μιλώντας απλά και μόνο για συνωστισμό στο λιμάνι, τότε υπονομεύεις μια εξαρχής πολύ δύσκολη προσπάθεια και δίνεις πάτημα στου διαφόρους ελληναράδες να λένε το μακρύ και το κοντό τους.

Κοντολογίς θεωρώ άστοχη τη σύγκριση. Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει καμία απολύτως σχέση το βιβλίο του Clogg με το βιβλίο της Ρεπούση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 21, 2013)

Στο βιβλίο της Ρεπούση μπορεί να μην υπάρχει ακριβής περιγραφή στο κείμενο, υπάρχει όμως στις μαρτυρίες και στα συνοδευτικά κείμενα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολύ καλογραμμένο βιβλίο και η κατάργησή του αποτελεί ένδειξη του τρόπου που λειτουργεί το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 23, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Στο βιβλίο της Ρεπούση μπορεί να μην υπάρχει ακριβής περιγραφή στο κείμενο, υπάρχει όμως στις μαρτυρίες και στα συνοδευτικά κείμενα. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι ήταν πολύ καλογραμμένο βιβλίο και η κατάργησή του αποτελεί ένδειξη του τρόπου που λειτουργεί το σύστημα στην Ελλάδα.



Στο πρώτο που λες δεν έχεις δίκιο. Στο κεφάλαιο για τη Σμύρνη δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε σφαγές και πυρπολισμούς πουθενά, ούτε στο κυρίως κείμενο ούτε στα συνοδευτικά. Αυτό ήταν φάουλ, στα όρια της ιστορικής παραχάραξης. Τα κίνητρα των συγγραφέων μπορεί να ήταν ευγενή, αλλά η αποσιώπηση τόσο σημαντικών ιστορικών γεγονότων δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί από κανένα κίνητρο.

Στο δεύτερο που λες συμφωνώ πλήρως. Δεν υπήρχε λόγος απόσυρσης του βιβλίου. Το κομμάτι για τον συνωστισμό μπορούσε να διορθωθεί, μαζί με καναδυό άλλα ίσως, και όλα να τελειώσουν εκεί. Ο χαμός που το βιβλίο ξεσήκωσε, όπως και το γεγονός ότι τελικά την πλήρωσε ένας άνθρωπος που δεν είχε καμία απολύτως σχέση με το βιβλίο (και ο οποίος τήρησε μέχρι κεραίας τον θεσμικό ρόλο που η θέση του ως Υπουργού Παιδείας επέβαλλε), αποτελούν σκληρές ενδείξεις του τρόπου με τον οποίον σκέφτεται και λειτουργεί η ελληνική κοινωνία. Και εκεί ακριβώς εδράζεται και η ένστασή μου απέναντι στους συγγραφείς του βιβλίου: έπρεπε να είχαν προβλέψει τις αντιδράσεις και να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί. Όμως το παρατράβηξαν και κατέληξαν τελικά να υπονομεύσουν ένα καθ' όλα θεμιτό όσο και δύσκολο εγχείρημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Στο πρώτο που λες δεν έχεις δίκιο. Στο κεφάλαιο για τη Σμύρνη δεν υπάρχει αναφορά σε σφαγές και πυρπολισμούς πουθενά, ούτε στο κυρίως κείμενο ούτε στα συνοδευτικά. Αυτό ήταν φάουλ, στα όρια της ιστορικής παραχάραξης. Τα κίνητρα των συγγραφέων μπορεί να ήταν ευγενή, αλλά η αποσιώπηση τόσο σημαντικών ιστορικών γεγονότων δεν μπορεί να δικαιολογηθεί από κανένα κίνητρο.



Ναι, έχεις δίκιο, μόλις ξαναδιάβασα το κεφάλαιο. Λέει γενικά για θανάτους και κακουχίες αλλά όχι για σφαγές. Το αφήνει στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του δασκάλου, δίνοντας ερωτήσεις για συζήτηση στην τάξη· που για μένα δεν είναι και τόσο παράλογο, δεδομένου ότι μιλάμε για παιδιά δημοτικού. Εξάλλου πολλά απ' αυτά που μαθαίνουν τα παιδιά στην ιστορία του δημοτικού ανατρέπονται στην ιστορία του γυμνασίου, γιατί η ιστορία διδάσκεται με πιο τετράγωνη λογική και λιγότερους μύθους και θρύλους. Είναι πιο εύκολο να εμφυσήσεις το μίσος όταν ποτίζεις το μυαλό του παιδιού με σφαγές, σε μια ηλικία που δεν μπορεί να δει τα πράγματα σφαιρικά και αποστασιοποιημένα.


----------



## panadeli (Mar 23, 2013)

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με αυτό που λες, και τα ιστορικά βιβλία σίγουρα δεν θα πρέπει να έχουν ως στόχο τους να εμφυσήσουν στον αναγνώστη το μίσος για τον γείτονα. Συμφωνώ επίσης ότι τα διδακτικά βιβλία πρέπει να είναι λιτά και να αφήνουν πολύ ελεύθερο χώρο στον δάσκαλο ώστε να προσαρμόσει κατάλληλα τη διδασκαλία του στους εκάστοτε μαθητές του.

Από την άλλη, όμως, δεν γίνεται να αφιερώνεις ένα κεφάλαιο στη μικρασιατική καταστροφή και να κάνεις μόκο τη σφαγή της Σμύρνης. Είναι σαν να γράφεις για τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο χωρίς αναφορά στα κρεματόρια.


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2013)

panadeli said:


> Είναι σαν να γράφεις για τον Β' Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο χωρίς αναφορά στα κρεματόρια.



Με την ευκαιρία, δεν κάνεις μια πρόχειρη μέτρηση στο σχολείο, να μάθεις μέχρι πού προλαβαίνουν συνήθως να διδάξουν από τη σύγχρονη ιστορία; Επίσης, τι περιλαμβάνει η ύλη των εξετάσεων (των Πανελληνίων) από τη μεταπολεμική ιστορία;


----------



## panadeli (Mar 23, 2013)

Είτε το πιστεύεις είτε όχι, η ύλη των πανελλαδικών για τη μεταπολεμική ιστορία φτάνει μέχρι και την ένταξη της Ελλάδας στην ΟΝΕ.
Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το βιβλίο Ιστορίας Γενικής Παιδείας της Γ' Λυκείου από εδώ, και την εξεταστέα ύλη των πανελλαδικών από εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 30, 2013)

Κλήμης Πυρουνάκης:


----------



## Earion (Apr 30, 2013)

Συγκινητικός. Άλλο ένα δείγμα ανθρώπου με όραμα και πίστη στο ότι όλα μπορεί να τα καταφέρει κανείς, αν κινείται από το καθήκον της *συμμετοχής *και της *προσφοράς*.

Υ.Γ. Δεν γνώριζα ότι υπάρχει νόμος που αναγνωρίζει την κατ' οίκον εκπαίδευση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2013)

Η κατ'οίκον εκπαίδευση ήταν το κόλπο με το οποίο πέρναγε τις τάξεις όποιος είχε πολλές απουσίες λόγω ασθένειας κλπ στην αποχή μου, άρα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 30, 2013)

SBE said:


> στην αποχή μου, άρα...


Is this a Freudian slip?


----------



## SBE (Apr 30, 2013)

Μάλλον.


----------



## Zazula (May 11, 2013)

http://www.esos.gr/article/eidisis-...otasi-morfi-apergas-panelladikes-mikro-kostos


----------



## SBE (May 11, 2013)

Εμ, πως, νομιζαμε ότι δεν έχει μελετήσει κανένας τις αμοιβές σε περιόδους απεργίας; Ιδού ολόκληρη διατριβή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

Με αφορμή τα εκπαιδευτικά αυτών των ημερών, έμαθα κάτι που δεν ήξερα και, ειλικρινά, μου προκάλεσε την περιέργεια. Οι εκπαιδευτικοί, ανάλογα με τα πόσα χρόνια έχουν στην υπηρεσία, εργάζονται λιγότερες ώρες την εβδομάδα (νομίζω 2 ώρες λιγότερες για κάθε 5ετία, μέχρι να φτάσουν στις 16).

Μου φαίνεται εκπληκτική ιδέα σαν σύλληψη και εκτέλεση και θα με ενδιέφερε να μάθω το σκεπτικό πίσω από αυτή τη ρύθμιση. Το συνηθισμένο, σε όλα τα επαγγέλματα και λειτουργήματα είναι, όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια και αυξάνεται η πείρα, οι γνώσεις και οι ευθύνες να δουλεύεις _περισσότερο_, όχι λιγότερο· και αν όχι σε ώρες, τότε σε ένταση. Άλλωστε, οι περισσότερες γνώσεις και οι περισσότερες ευθύνες και η μεγαλύτερη κούραση αμείβονται με την αύξηση των μισθών, όχι με τη μείωση της απασχόλησης.

Και ένα δεύτερο, μια και βομβαρδιζόμαστε από στατιστικές από όλες τις πλευρές και όλοι αναφέρονται (σωστά) και στην ανάγκη της προετοιμασίας των εκπαιδευτικών και της επιπλέον βαθμολογικής κ.ά. φύσης διοικητικής δουλειάς τους. Πόσες είναι αυτές οι ώρες, τις έχει μετρήσει κανείς; (Κατά ειδικότητα, υποθέτω, μια και οι γυμναστές π.χ., τι προετοιμασία να κάνουν; )


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2013)

Πάντως, για τη βαθμολογική δουλειά στις πανελλήνιες τουλάχιστον, θυμάμαι ότι οι καθηγητές πληρώνονταν με το γραπτό επιπλέον του μισθού τους. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει ακόμα, βέβαια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Πάντως, για τη βαθμολογική δουλειά στις πανελλήνιες τουλάχιστον, θυμάμαι ότι οι καθηγητές πληρώνονταν με το γραπτό επιπλέον του μισθού τους. Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό ισχύει ακόμα, βέβαια.


Αυτό θα ήταν λογικό. Είναι έξτρα απασχόληση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2013)

Η αλήθεια είναι, αγαπητέ μου δόκτορα, ότι στην εκπαίδευση ισχύει ένα ιδιόμορφο καθεστώς: Όσο αυξάνονται τα χρόνια υπηρεσίας, ο εκπαιδευτικός δεν παίρνει μόνο την αύξηση του μισθού που σχετίζεται με το ανώτερο μισθολογικό κλιμάκιο, παίρνει και μια δεύτερη αύξηση που δεν είναι ορατή εκ πρώτης όψεως: Αφού μειώνεται ο αριθμός ωρών διδασκαλίας, στην ουσία αυξάνεται το ωρομίσθιό του. Δηλαδή, ακόμα και τα ίδια λεφτά να έπαιρνε με τον πρωτοδιόριστο, πάλι το ωρομίσθιό του θα ήταν υψηλότερο, αφού δουλεύει λιγότερες ώρες.

Όσο για τη δουλειά στο σπίτι, τα έχω πει και σε προηγούμενα ποστ σ' αυτό το νήμα: οι ώρες προετοιμασίας για τη Β'θμια Εκπ/ση είναι λίγο αστικός μύθος. Μόνο οι φιλόλογοι έχουν πραγματική δουλειά στο σπίτι, όλα τους τα χρόνια. Οι άλλες ειδικότητες μετά από λίγα χρόνια έχουν μάθει την ύλη απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά. Μπορούν να μπουν στην τάξη χωρίς καμία προετοιμασία, και η δουλειά που θα κάνουν στο σπίτι είναι "προαιρετική". Μπορεί δηλαδή ένας φυσικός να βάλει εργασίες στα παιδιά, αλλά μπορεί και να μη βάλει ποτέ. Ο μαθηματικός βάζει ασκήσεις στο σπίτι, αλλά αν βαριέται δεν τις μαζεύει ποτέ να τις διορθώσει, απλώς σηκώνει μερικά παιδιά στον πίνακα. Ας μην ξεχάσουμε και τις ειδικότητες που δεν χρειάζονται καμία προετοιμασία.


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό θα ήταν λογικό. Είναι έξτρα απασχόληση.


Όχι, δεν είναι έξτρα απασχόληση, επειδή τις μέρες που διορθώνουν τα γραπτά των πανελληνίων δεν πάνε στο σχολείο τους.


----------



## Count Baltar (May 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Όσο για τη δουλειά στο σπίτι, τα έχω πει και σε προηγούμενα ποστ σ' αυτό το νήμα: οι ώρες προετοιμασίας για τη Β'θμια Εκπ/ση είναι λίγο αστικός μύθος. Μόνο οι φιλόλογοι έχουν πραγματική δουλειά στο σπίτι, όλα τους τα χρόνια.



Επίτρεψέ μου να προσθέσω και τους καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών. Εκτός αν αυτό που βλέπω με τα μάτια μου καθημερινά τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια είναι παραίσθηση, ή εκτός αν λέω ψέματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> [...]παίρνει και μια δεύτερη αύξηση που δεν είναι ορατή εκ πρώτης όψεως: Αφού μειώνεται ο αριθμός ωρών διδασκαλίας, στην ουσία αυξάνεται το ωρομίσθιό του. Δηλαδή, ακόμα και τα ίδια λεφτά να έπαιρνε με τον πρωτοδιόριστο, πάλι το ωρομίσθιό του θα ήταν υψηλότερο, αφού δουλεύει λιγότερες ώρες...


Προφανώς υπέθεσα ότι κάποιο τέτοιο σκεπτικό θα υπήρχε από πίσω, αλλά πόσοι παραλογισμοί κρύβονται μέσα του;



Alexandra said:


> Όχι, δεν είναι έξτρα απασχόληση, επειδή τις μέρες που διορθώνουν τα γραπτά των πανελληνίων, δεν πάνε στο σχολείο τους.


Μα δεν γίνεται βαθμολόγηση από όλους. Άρα είναι κάτι έξτρα, όχι;




Count Baltar said:


> Επίτρεψέ μου να προσθέσω και τους καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών. Εκτός αν αυτό που βλέπω με τα μάτια μου καθημερινά τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια είναι παραίσθηση, ή εκτός αν λέω ψέματα.


Οι καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών δεν είναι φιλόλογοι;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 15, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο οι φιλόλογοι έχουν πραγματική δουλειά στο σπίτι, όλα τους τα χρόνια. Οι άλλες ειδικότητες μετά από λίγα χρόνια έχουν μάθει την ύλη απ' έξω κι ανακατωτά. Μπορούν να μπουν στην τάξη χωρίς καμία προετοιμασία, και η δουλειά που θα κάνουν στο σπίτι είναι "προαιρετική".



Ε, ναι, θα πρέπει να είναι τελείως στόκος κανείς για να πρέπει να διαβάζει κάθε χρόνο τους νόμους του Νεύτωνα ή τον τρόπο επίλυσης δευτεροβάθμιας εξίσωσης.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μα δεν γίνεται βαθμολόγηση από όλους. Άρα είναι κάτι έξτρα, όχι;


Το ανέφερα παραπάνω απλώς επειδή οι καθηγητές επικαλούνται και έξτρα δουλειά που δεν είναι διδακτική και άρα δεν αμείβεται/επιβαρύνει το ωράριό τους κλπ. Αν όσοι καθηγητές βαθμολογούν γραπτά πανελλαδικών εξαιρούνται από την παρουσία τους στο σχολείο και αμείβονται και περισσότερο γι' αυτό, τότε σε ό,τι αφορά τη συγκεκριμένη δουλειά το παραπάνω επιχείρημα δεν ισχύει.

Όσο για τους καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών, όσους θυμάμαι εγώ από το σχολείο δεν δούλευαν ούτε καν την ώρα του μαθήματος. Έχω παίξει εγώ ταμπού την ώρα των γαλλικών...(με την άδεια της καθηγήτριας, φυσικά: «Εντάξει, τα μαθαίνετε στο φροντιστήριο, είναι μάθημα κορμού, έχετε κι άλλα να διαβάσετε, σε ενάμιση μήνα τελειώνει το ακαδημαϊκό έτος, ας πάει και το παλιάμπελο»).


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 15, 2013)

Επειδή οι συζητήσεις αυτές είναι εύκολο να περιπτωσιοποιηθούν, θα ήταν καλό, αν είναι δυνατό βέβαια, να εξετάζουμε τα θέματα θεσμικά. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι ούτε τον σπουδαίο δάσκαλο (που υπάρχει) πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ως τυπικό παράδειγμα, ούτε τον προφέσορα στο Στοίχημα.

Αλλά πρώτα πρέπει να συνέλθω από τη διαπίστωση ότι κάποια στιγμή (από αρκετά παλιά, μάλιστα, με ενημέρωσαν με ΡΜ) κάποια κυβέρνηση φώναξε τους καθηγητές και τους είπε: «Κοιτάξτε, φράγκα δεν υπάρχουν, θα σας απαλλάξω από εργάσιμες ώρες να κάνετε κάτι επικερδέστερο.»


----------



## Alexandra (May 15, 2013)

Count Baltar said:


> Επίτρεψέ μου να προσθέσω και τους καθηγητές ξένων γλωσσών. Εκτός αν αυτό που βλέπω με τα μάτια μου καθημερινά τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια είναι παραίσθηση, ή εκτός αν λέω ψέματα.


Συγγνώμη που δεν το διευκρίνισα. Όταν λέω φιλολόγους, εννοώ και των ξένων γλωσσών.


----------



## Palavra (May 15, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επειδή οι συζητήσεις αυτές είναι εύκολο να περιπτωσιοποιηθούν, θα ήταν καλό, αν είναι δυνατό βέβαια, να εξετάζουμε τα θέματα θεσμικά. Νομίζω δηλαδή ότι ούτε τον σπουδαίο δάσκαλο (που υπάρχει) πρέπει να αναφέρουμε ως τυπικό παράδειγμα, ούτε τον προφέσορα στο Στοίχημα.


Έχεις δίκιο.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Πάντως θεωρητικά και οι γυμναστές έχουν προετοιμασία, πρέπει να φτιάξουν το σχέδιο του μαθήματος. Άλλο αν πολλοί γυμναστές δίνουν μια μπάλλα στα παιδιά και τους λένε πηγαίνετε να παίξετε (ναι, αυτό το έκανε ένας στο σχολείο μας). 
Επίσης, με τον τρόπο που γίνεται το μάθημα πλέον με τη χρήση τεχνολογίας (και δεν εννοώ στο ελληνικό σχολείο), χρειάζεται προετοιμασία τουλάχιστον μία φορά και περιοδικός έλεγχος. 

Πέρα από αυτό όμως, έχω μια απορία, γιατί μίλαγα με φίλη καθηγήτρια και της το είπα και δεν της άρεσε: Γιατί οι επιτηρητές των εξετάσεων είναι καθηγητές; Οποιοσδήποτε μπορεί να κάνει επιτήρηση. Αφού δεν επιτρέπεται να δώσουν διευκρινήσεις, π.χ.
ΟΚ, υποθέτω ότι το σκεπτικό είναι ότι οι καθηγητές είναι δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι και άμα κάνουν καμιά παρανομία θα υπάρξουν επιπτώσεις στην καριέρα τους, άρα δεν κάνουν παρανομίες (π.χ. διευκόλυνση της αντιγραφής). 
Αλλά από την άλλη αυτό είναι σα να λέμε ότι κανένας υπάλληλος δεν είναι ευσυνείδητος κι η ευσυνειδησία είναι αποτέλεσμα εκβιασμού και φόβου τιμωρίας. 

ΥΓ Μου φάνηκε αδιανόητο και αυτό που μου είπε, ότι γίνεται μεγάλη προσπάθεια αντιγραφής στις εξετάσεις. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν έχει νόημα να βοηθήσει κάποιος το διπλανό του, αφού όλοι διαγωνίζονται για τις ίδιες θέσεις. 

ΥΓ2 Όταν έδωσα εγώ εξετάσεις δεν αντέγραφε κανένας στην αίθουσα, αν και οι απέναντί μου, που ήταν ζευγάρι και αλφαβητικά δίπλα δίπλα, έκαναν μια προσπάθεια, ήταν όμως μάταιη γιατί εκείνη ήταν αριστούχα και μπήκε πρώτη στους πολ/μηχ ενώ εκείνος ήταν τούβλο και δεν το είδε ούτε απ'έξω το πανεπιστήμιο, Προπό ήταν η βαθμολογία του. Και κάποιοι σε κάποια άλλη αίθουσα αντέγραψαν και μηδενίστηκαν, είχε βουίξει ο τόπος. 
ΥΓ3 Δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την αντιγραφή γενικότερα, για λόγους που δεν είναι του παρόντος.


----------



## Earion (May 16, 2013)

Το σκεπτικό, Δόκτορα, είναι ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός, καθώς περνούν τα χρόνια και αποκτά πείρα, ετοιμάζεται για μεγαλύτερη ανάληψη διοικητικών ευθυνών, έτσι ώστε, τη δεδομένη στιγμή που θα προβιβαστεί σε διευθυντή/διευθύντρια σχολικής μονάδας, να μπορεί να επωμιστεί τα διευθυντικά του/της καθήκοντα. Επιπλέον είναι όλο και πιο πολύ σε θέση να συμβουλεύει τους νεότερους συναδέλφους του, να τους καθοδηγεί, να γίνεται ο μέντοράς τους, και γι' αυτά πρέπει να αφιερώνει χρόνο.

Το θέμα της προετοιμασίας, από την άλλη, είναι όχι απλώς σημαντικό, είναι καίριο. Εκεί, στο αν προετοιμάζεται και πώς και πόσο, κρίνεται ο ευσυνείδητος δάσκαλος, αυτός που βλέπει τον εαυτό του σαν λειτουργό, σαν οδηγητή, σαν διαπλάστη της νέας γενιάς, σαν διαμορφωτή του μέλλοντος μιας κοινωνίας. Δεν θεωρώ σωστή την άποψη ότι υπάρχουν μαθήματα που δεν χρειάζονται προετοιμασία. Αν είναι αλήθεια (που είναι) ότι κάθε παιδί είναι ξεχωριστό, κάθε τάξη είναι ξεχωριστή, κάθε σχολική περίοδος είναι ξεχωριστή, κάθε περίσταση είναι ξεχωριστή, αν είναι αλήθεια (που είναι) ότι το μάθημα δεν είναι δασκαλοκεντρικό αλλά μαθητοκεντρικό, άρα προσαρμοστέο στην εκάστοτε κατάσταση, αν είναι αλήθεια (που είναι) ότι οι γνώσεις που πήραμε στα πανεπιστήμια απαρχαιώνονται από τη στιγμή που διαβαίνουμε την πύλη τους και φεύγουμε, και ότι επομένως σε κάθε επιστημονικό κλάδο (και στην παιδαγωγική) χρειάζεται κανείς διαρκή ενημέρωση και επανεκπαίδευση, αν πάνω απ' όλα είναι αλήθεια (που είναι) ότι για να συμμετάσχει ο μαθητής στο μάθημα, για ν' αγκιστρωθεί απ' αυτό, πρέπει να δονηθεί διανοητικά και συναισθηματικά, και ότι αυτό το πετυχαίνει ο δάσκαλος μόνο αν ο ίδιος δονείται και μεταδίδει τις δονήσεις του, ε, τότε είναι οφθαλμοφανές ότι η διδασκαλία προϋποθέτει μεγάλο αφανές μέρος που πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί.

Κάπου εδώ μέσα έχω πει ότι ότι η διδασκαλία είναι επιτελεστική πράξη (performance act) και ως εκ τούτου πολύ συγγενική με την ηθοποιία.* (Άλλωστε και γλωσσικά μετέχουν από την ίδια ουσία, ποιούν ήθος και οι δύο). Άρα, όπως ο ηθοποιός πρέπει να αφιερώνει χρόνο πολύ στη γενική προετοιμασία (τις πρόβες) και στην ατομική του (αυτοσυγκέντρωση πριν από την κάθε παράσταση), έτσι και ο δάσκαλος οφείλει να αφιερώνει χρόνο στη γενική προετοιμασία (γενικό πλάνο όλης της χρονιάς για το σχολείο, ειδικότερα πλάνα για κάθε μάθημα, αλλά και πλάνο για το κάθε μάθημα έτσι όπως θα εφαρμοστεί στην κάθε τάξη) και στην ειδική προετοιμασία (την προετοιμασία του επόμενου μαθήματος).

Φυσικά μιλώ για τον εαυτό μου. Δεν μπορώ να ισχυριστώ ότι τα βλέπω αυτά στην καθημερινή πράξη.

Να σου πω όμως κάτι που το έχω προσωπικό βίωμα και το θεωρώ καθοριστικό; Δεν υπάρχει, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, τίποτα πιο φθοροποιό από το να στέκεσαι μπροστά σε μια τάξη, να κάνεις μάθημα (να «δίνεις παράσταση»), και κάποια στιγμή να συνειδητοποιείς ότι είναι η δέκατη, η εκατοστή, η χιλιοστή φορά που λες ακριβώς τα ίδια πράγματα, με ακριβώς τον ίδιο τρόπο, σε ακριβώς την ίδια περίσταση, σε ακριβώς την ίδια χρονική διαδοχή. Αν υπάρχει δάσκαλος που το βιώνει αυτό και το προσπερνά σαν δευτερεύον, έχει χάσει την εκτίμησή μου αυτοστιγμεί.

Φυσικά μιλώ για τον εαυτό μου.

*


Earion said:


> Αν η παιδαγωγική διατείνεται ότι η πράξη της διδασκαλίας είναι εντέλει μια παράσταση, ο ... ήταν ολόκληρος η ενσάρκωση της ηθοποιίας.


----------



## bernardina (May 16, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, συμφωνώ σχεδόν μέχρι κεραίας με όσα λες.
Δική μου απορία (που τον σπόρο της είχε ρίξει στο μυαλό μου εδώ και δεκαετίες ο εκπαιδευτικός πατέρας μου) είναι γιατί να θεωρούμε δεδομένο ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός πρέπει σώνει και καλά να επωμίζεται και διοικητικά καθήκοντα. Τι είναι αυτό που δεν θα μπορούσε να αναλάβει μια οργανωμένη γραμματεία, έτσι ώστε και θέσεις εργασίας να δημιουργηθούν (αληθινής εργασίας, όχι ρουσφετολογικών προσλήψεων) μέσω ΑΣΕΠ ή ό,τι άλλο τελοσπάντων, και ο εκπαιδευτικός να είναι ελεύθερος να ασχολείται μόνο με τα παιδευτικά του καθήκοντα, να έχει περισσότερο χρόνο για επιμόρφωση και μετεκπαίδευση κτλ. Τόσο περίεργο και ρηξικέλευθο είναι αυτό που δεν σκέφτηκε να το εισηγηθεί κανένας υπουργός παιδείας μέχρι σήμερα;

Επειδή είμαι πολλά χρόνια έξω από το χορό (και ποτέ στο δημόσιο) και δεν ξέρω αν κάνω λάθος, θα ήθελα να μου πεις εσύ -ή όποιος άλλος συλΛεξιλόγος μπορεί και θέλει- αν και γιατί κανένα συνδικαλιστικό σχήμα δεν το έχει βάλει ποτέ ως αίτημα. Δεν θα ήταν μια καλή λύση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 16, 2013)

Ας ξεκινήσω πρώτα με τη συνολική μου συμφωνία στα όσα γράφεις, Εάριον, για το ποιος θαπρέπει να είναι ο δάσκαλος και το πώς θα πρέπει να λειτουργεί.



Earion said:


> Το σκεπτικό, Δόκτορα, είναι ότι ο εκπαιδευτικός, καθώς περνούν τα χρόνια και αποκτά πείρα, ετοιμάζεται για μεγαλύτερη ανάληψη διοικητικών ευθυνών, έτσι ώστε, τη δεδομένη στιγμή που θα προβιβαστεί σε διευθυντή/διευθύντρια σχολικής μονάδας, να μπορεί να επωμιστεί τα διευθυντικά του/της καθήκοντα. Επιπλέον είναι όλο και πιο πολύ σε θέση να συμβουλεύει τους νεότερους συναδέλφους του, να τους καθοδηγεί, να γίνεται ο μέντοράς τους, και γι' αυτά πρέπει να αφιερώνει χρόνο.



Να δεχτώ καταρχήν καλόπιστα αυτό το σκεπτικό. Ως κάτι ανάλογο, ας πούμε με τα εταιρικά στελέχη που, καθώς ανεβαίνουν την ιεραρχία, απαλλάσσονται από βέγγειες τρεχάλες, επιφορτίζονται πιο σοβαρά καθήκοντα, αποκτούν βοηθούς και γραμματείς κ.λπ. Έχω όμως δύο ενστάσεις:

Η πρώτη, ότι δεν ανεβαίνουν όλοι, ανεξαιρέτως, στις πυραμίδες. Επιλέγονται οι καλύτεροι/πιθανότεροι/πιο ελπιδοφόροι/πιο τσάτσοι και προωθούνται. Εδώ δεν έχουμε σύστημα επιλογής. Όλοι απαλλάσσονται από ώρες διδασκαλίας ενώ είναι προφανές ότι δεν θα γίνουν όλοι διευθυντές --δεν αρκούν οι θέσεις.

Η δεύτερη, είναι και κάπως γενικότερη στη φύση της. Γιατί πρέπει υποχρεωτικά οι διευθυντές να προέρχονται από τις τάξεις των μάχιμων εκπαιδευτικών --και αφού έχει περάσει ένα διάστημα σταδιακής απομάκρυνσής τους από την πρώτη γραμμή; Πού είναι γραμμένο ότι ένας καλός δάσκαλος θα γίνει και καλός διευθυντής, πού είναι γραμμένο ότι η σχολική κοινότητα θα ωφεληθεί συνολικά από τη μετατροπή ενός καλού δάσκαλου σε καλό διευθυντή (ούτε τα αντίθετά τους, ισχύουν, φυσικά).

Πιο λογικό θα μου φαινόταν ένα σύστημα αυτοπρότασης όσων πληρούν κάποια τυπικά κριτήρια (σπουδές, προϋπηρεσία), η υποβολή τους σε ένα σύστημα εξετάσεων και μετεκπαίδευσης διάρκειας π.χ. ενός χρόνου ανάλογα με των στελεχών δημόσιας διοίκησης και, στη συνέχεια, η ένταξή τους σε έναν υποκλάδο εξειδικευμένων «διοικητικών εκπαιδευτικών».


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2013)

Εννοείται ότι θεωρητικά συμφωνώ με όλα όσα γράφει ο Earion. Όλοι ξέρουμε πώς πρέπει να είναι _θεωρητικά _ο δάσκαλος, ο δημόσιος υπάλληλος, ο γιατρός και ο κάθε άλλος επαγγελματίας. Στην _πράξη _χαλάει δυστυχώς το πράγμα. 

Όσον αφορά την προετοιμασία για καθήκοντα διευθυντή/υποδιευθυντή, ένα πολύ μικρό κλάσμα εκπαιδευτικών παίρνει τέτοιες θέσεις. Και πώς αλλιώς να γίνει, αφού σ' ένα σχολείο με 40 εκπαιδευτικούς υπάρχει μόνο ένας διευθυντής, και ένας ή σπανιότερα δύο υποδιευθυντές; Οι περισσότεροι εκπαιδευτικοί, όχι μόνο δεν πρόκειται να γίνουν ποτέ διευθυντές, αλλά και δεν θέλουν να γίνουν. Το αποφεύγουν όπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι.

Για το θέμα της προετοιμασίας πριν μπει ο εκπαιδευτικός στην τάξη: Προφανώς όλα αυτά που περιγράφει ο Earion θα ήταν τα ιδανικά. Στην πραγματικότητα, ελάχιστοι εκπαιδευτικοί συνεχίζουν να προετοιμάζουν το μάθημά τους μετά από δέκα χρόνια συνεχούς επανάληψης της ίδιας ύλης. Ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι περισσότεροι επιδιώκουν να παίρνουν συνέχεια το ίδιο μάθημα, όσο είναι εφικτό από το πρόγραμμα. Οι φυσικοί, χημικοί, μαθηματικοί μετά από λίγα χρόνια έχουν μάθει την ύλη απ' έξω, δίνουν πάντα τις ίδιες ασκήσεις. Όταν ξεκίνησα την καριέρα μου σε ένα από τα γνωστά ιδιωτικά της Αθήνας, έβλεπα τους εμπειρότατους συναδέλφους της ειδικότητάς μου, με 25-30 χρόνια προϋπηρεσίας, να παίζουν κυριολεκτικά στα δάχτυλα την ύλη. Δεν κουβαλούσαν μαζί τους ούτε ένα σημειωματάριο. Όλα απ' έξω, όλα στο μυαλό τους. Τι προετοιμασία λέτε να έκαναν πριν μπουν στην τάξη;

Διάβασα κάπου ότι «μία ώρα διδασκαλίας στην τάξη αντιστοιχεί με 4 ώρες δουλειάς σε γραφείο». Επειδή είχα και τις δύο εμπειρίες, μπορώ να καταθέσω τη δική μου άποψη: Μια χρονιά, ο προϊστάμενος του γραφείου εκπαίδευσης με απέσπασε στο γραφείο, χωρίς αίτησή μου. Λόγω γλωσσομάθειας, με ήθελε να ασχολούμαι με τις αιτήσεις των αλλοδαπών παιδιών που έρχονταν να ενταχθούν στα σχολεία της περιοχής, και που εκείνη την εποχή (1989-90) είχαν αρχίσει να πληθαίνουν. Δούλευα ωράριο δημοσίου υπαλλήλου, 7.30 με 2.30, πέντε μέρες την εβδομάδα. Ούτε εκδρομές, ούτε περίπατοι, ούτε γιορτές την προηγουμένη των εθνικών εορτών, και φυσικά ούτε 15 μέρες τα Χριστούγεννα και το Πάσχα. Στο σχολείο εκείνη την εποχή είχα 18 ώρες διδασκαλίας την εβδομάδα. Μαζί με τα κενά και τις ώρες που πρόσφερα διοικητική εργασία, ας πούμε ότι έφτανα στις 24 διδακτικές ώρες την εβδομάδα. Δηλαδή, *20 πραγματικές ώρες παρουσίας στο σχολείο, έναντι 35 στο γραφείο.* Ε, μόλις τέλειωσε η χρονιά, έφυγα άρον-άρον από το γραφείο, ζήτησα να γυρίσω στο σχολείο μου. Θα μπορούσα να είχα καθίσει όσα χρόνια ήθελα, αλλά προτίμησα χίλιες φορές το «στρες» της τάξης από το κάτεργο του γραφείου. 

Βέβαια, αυτοί που λένε 1 προς 4 μπορεί να εννοούν ότι η μία ώρα διδασκαλίας μεταφράζεται σε άλλες τρεις ώρες δουλειάς στο σπίτι. Αλλά ας το δούμε λογικά: κάποιος που έχει 16 ώρες τη βδομάδα μάθημα δουλεύει άλλες 48 ώρες στο σπίτι; Ε, ας μην τρελαθούμε. Ούτε οι φιλόλογοι δεν μπορούν να ισχυριστούν ότι δουλεύουν 48 ώρες τη βδομάδα στο σπίτι, διορθώνοντας τετράδια και προετοιμάζοντας το μάθημά τους. Τέλος, ας θυμηθούμε ότι μόνο το μισό ωρολόγιο πρόγραμμα κάθε σχολείου είναι τα φιλολογικά μαθήματα. Το άλλο μισό είναι όλες οι άλλες ειδικότητες καθηγητών. Ας έρθει κάποιος από τις υπόλοιπες ειδικότητες και ας μας πει με κάθε ειλικρίνεια αν μετά από 10 χρόνια υπηρεσίας διαθέτει πάνω από πέντε ώρες τη βδομάδα για να προετοιμάζει το μάθημά του.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

Mια που λέτε για την προετοιμασία του εκπαιδευτικού, η προετοιμασία είναι προχειρότατη σε κάθε βαθμίδα. Να πω ένα παράδειγμα που μου το είπε γνωστός μου που εργάζεται σε σχολείο και που πριν μερικά χρόνια (τι μερικά, 15) αποφάσισε να κάνει μεταπτυχιακά. Στο μεταπτυχιακό γνωρίστηκε με άλλους συναδέρφους του, ένας εκ των οποίων τώρα έχει θέση συμβούλου στην ίδια ειδικότητα. Και ο σύμβουλος αποφάσισε να φτιάξει ομάδα συζήτησης για την εκπαίδευση, να μαζέψει δηλαδή όσους ενδιαφέρονται και να κάνουν συζητήσεις για την παιδαγωγική, έχοντας διαβάσει πρώτα κάποιο υλικό. 
Μέχρι εδώ καλά, και υποθέτω ότι είναι μέσα στα καθήκοντα του σύμβουλου αυτού και το κίνητρο θα είναι ότι παίρνουν ξέρω γω, περισσότερη καλή διαγωγή στο φάκελό τους για μελλοντικές προαγωγές. 

Ενόψει λοιπόν της πρώτης συνάντησης, ο σύμβουλος έστειλε στους συμμετέχοντες μερικά πέιπερ παιδαγωγικά, να τα διαβάσουν. Κι εδώ αρχίζει ο προβληματισμός του γνωστού μου, γιατί οι δημοσιεύσεις ήταν όλες των αρχών της δεκαετίας του '80. 1981-1983, συγκεκριμένα. Κι ο προβληματισμός ήταν ότι θα συζητάμε το 2013 παιδαγωγικές θεωρίες τριάντα ετών, ενώ έχει από τότε προχωρήσει η επιστήμη πολύ, ειδικά φαντάζομαι με την εισαγωγή νέας τεχνολογίας στο σχολείο. Τον ρώτησα μήπως πρόκειται για δημοσιεύσεις από αυτές που ήταν τόσο ριζοσπαστικές, που άλλαξαν τη θεώρηση του κλάδου κλπ. Μου είπε όχι. Επειδή όμως πριν 15 χρόνια ακόμα είχαν χρησιμότητα αυτές οι εργασίες, μάλλον πρόκειται για δημοσιεύσεις που χρησιμοποίησε στο μεταπτυχιακό του ο επιθεωρητής και σε αυτές έμεινε και δεν μπαίνει στον κόπο να ψάξει νεότερες. Μ'άλλα λόγια, ο επιθεωρητής, που υποτίθεται ότι είναι πιο ειδικευμένος στα παιδαγωγικά, με περισσότερο επιστημονικό έργο κλπ κλπ εργάζεται με αντιεπιστημονικό τρόπο, προσπαθώντας να κάνει "έργο" με μπακάλικες μεθόδους.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Εντάξει, paper ριζοσπαστικά υπάρχουν σε κάθε επιστήμη. Κι εμείς ακόμη στην νευτώνεια μηχανική βασιζόμαστε, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι να μας έδωσαν ποτέ να διαβάσουμε το _Philosophiæ Naturalis Principia Mathematica_.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Αυτό είπα κι εγώ όταν, ότι δεν έχω διαβάσει ποτέ το άρθρο του Σόκλει για το τρανζίστορ, που είναι του '52. 

Και γενικά, στον κλάδο μου το πολύ μια πενταετία είναι η ζωή των άρθρων. Εδώ το διδακτορικό μου που όταν το ξεκίνησα ήταν σε κάτι που μόλις είχε πρωτοεμφανιστεί όταν το τελείωσα ήταν ήδη εδραιωμένη τεχνολογία. Στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες μπορεί να αντέχουν περισσότερο, αλλά όχι τριακονταετία.

Αλλά ο σχολικός σύμβουλος με τις μεταπτυχιακές που του τις πλήρωσε το κράτος (με εκπαιδευτικές άδειες κλπ), δεν έχει πάρει χαμπάρι. Τζάμπα οι σπουδές δηλαδή. Απλά βολεύτηκε στη θέση και τώρα που άρχισαν να τους ζορίζουν και ανησύχησε μην τον απολύσουν είπε να κάνει καμιά επιμορφωτική εκδήλωση, να δείξει πρωτοβουλία και έργο για να φανεί καλό παιδί, και πάει να το κάνει με τον πιο τεμπέλικο τρόπο. 
Προφανώς η ενημέρωση αυτού του ανθρώπου για τα παιδαγωγικά σταμάτησε πριν 15 χρόνια.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2013)

Ναι, οι κοινωνικές επιστήμες λογικό είναι να κινούνται πιο αργά. Αλλά νομίζω ότι ειδικά τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια έχουν αυξήσει πάρα πολύ τον ρυθμό τους, ειδικά με τα interdisciplinary projects και την διεπιστημονική συνεργασία μεταξύ κρατών καθώς και την ώθηση που τους έδωσε η δυνατότητα των νέων μεθόδων της ηλεκτρονικής εποχής. Δεν μπορεί η παιδαγωγική να έχει μείνει στα προ Ίντερνετ χρόνια.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2013)

*Ο φον Γερμανούχτεν στο λύκειο* 
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_21/05/2013_521090

Θου φυλακήν τω στόματί μου!


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Ο φον Γερμανούχτεν στο λύκειο*
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_21/05/2013_521090
> 
> Θου φυλακήν τω στόματί μου!



Πώς φαίνεται ότι αγνοείς τα μνημειώδη έργα της νεοελληνικής τέχνης.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> *Ο φον Γερμανούχτεν στο λύκειο*
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_2_21/05/2013_521090
> 
> Θου φυλακήν τω στόματί μου!


Μα είναι δυνατόν να ανεβάζουν τέτοια έργα από μεταφράσεις; Κοτζάμ Υπολοχαγό Νατάσα με Βουγιούκλω έχουμε. Τσκ, τσκ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2013)

Ωχ, Παναΐα μου!


----------



## Earion (Jun 11, 2013)

Υπουργείο Παιδείας, Εγκύκλιος υπ’ αρ. 559, 6 Νοεμβρίου 1863 

*Περί απαγορεύσεως τοις καθηγηταίς και διδασκάλοις του ιδιωτικώς διδάσκειν και προγυμνάζειν.*

Προς τους γυμνασιάρχας, σχολάρχας και διευθυντάς ελληνικών σχολείων.

Μετά πολλής λύπης μανθάνομεν εξ επισήμων πληροφοριών ότι, πάρα τα εκ πολλού διατεταγμένα, τινές των διδασκόντων εν τοις δημοσίοις παιδευτηρίοις, περί ολίγου ποιούμενοι τα δημόσια αυτών καθήκοντα, ασχολούνται κυρίως εις παραδόσεις εν ιδιωτικοίς διδακτηρίοις ή εν οικογενείαις καί, όπερ χείρον, εις προγυμνάσεις επί μισθώ αυτών τούτων των μαθητών, ους οι αυτοί εν τοις δημοσίοις διδακτηρίοις διδάσκουσι· και ούτως, εξαντλούμενοι εις τας τοιαύτας διδασκαλίας, παρίστανται εις τας διαπιστευθείσας αυτοίς παρά της Κυβερνήσεως έδρας κεκμηκότες και απηυδισμένοι, και διά τούτο ως ήκιστα επιτυγχάνεται ο σκοπός προς ον εισί τεταγμένοι. Η τοιαύτη εξ επιμέμπτου φιλοκερδίας γιγνομένη τοις μαθηταίς αδικία δεν δύναται να μένη ακόλαστος και θλιβόμεθα ότι αναφύεται ανάγκη να κατασταλή διοικητικώς κατάχρησις όπου ήλπίζετο ότι η συνείδησις ήθελεν είναι οδηγός και τιμητής.

Κώστας Σοφιανός. _Το νομικό καθεστώς της παιδικής ηλικίας και της νεότητας (1833-1900)_ (Ιστορικό Αρχείο Ελληνικής Νεολαίας 16). Αθήνα: Γενική Γραμματεία Νέας Γενιάς, 1988, σ. 145-146.


Φρίκη με κατέλαβε ότε εν έτει 1885 διωρίσθην Γενικός Διευθυντής Δημοτικής Εκπαιδεύσεως εν τω Υπουργείω Παιδείας. Ουδείς δημοδιδάσκαλος ήτο εν ασφαλεία. Ο βουλευτής, ο κομματάρχης, ο παντοπώλης ηδύναντο να τον μεταθέσουν, να τον παύσουν… Ένας βουλευτής είχεν είπει: «Και τι βουλευτής είμαι εγώ, όταν δεν δύναμαι να παύσω ούτε ένα δημοδιδάσκαλον;».

Παναγιώτης Π. Οικονόμος (1851-1931)



[Η διδασκαλία των αρχαίων ελληνικών, έτσι όπως γίνεται στα παρθεναγωγεία και τα διδασκαλεία θηλέων] είναι καταδικασμένη ουδέποτε να εξέλθη εκ των ορίων της ξηράς και αυτόχρημα πνευματοκτόνου τεχνολογίας, εκ της αψύχου και αχρώου ερμηνείας και εκ της μηχανικής αντιγραφής ρημάτων και ονομάτων [...] Εάν τα κοράσια αρχίσωσι διδασκόμενα τους αρχαίους Έλληνας συγγραφείς, τι μέχρι τέλους των βραχειών σπουδών αυτών θα κατορθώσωσι να μάθωσιν εξ αυτών; Είναι δυνατόν άλλο τι πλην των αχύρων και των φλοιών των Ελλήνων συγγραφέων; Πλην δηλαδή της τεχνολογίας των _γαστράσι_, _ετετύγμην_, _ετέτυξο_, ή πλην της ερμηνείας του «παρασάγγες πεντεκαίδεκα», του «εντεύθεν Κύρος εξελαύνει»;

Αλλά ποία η παιδευτική δύναμις τούτων; Τι ωφελούνται εις την διαμόρφωσιν του βίου αυτών, εις την διαρρύθμισιν των ηθών αυτών, εις την μάθησιν της μητρικής γλώσσης αυτών τα δύστυχα τέκνα ημών εκ του διά τοσούτων μόχθων και αγρυπνιών και δακρύων και νευρικής διαταράξεως και ωχρότητος και αιμοπτυσίας και αηδίας κτηθέντος τέλος πάντων διανοητικού τούτου πλούτου αυτών;

Χαρίσιος Παπαμάρκου. Από τις απόψεις του που δημοσιεύτηκαν στο Παράρτημα των νομοσχεδίων που κατέθεσε στη Βουλή ο υπουργός παιδείας στην κυβέρνηση Τρικούπη Γ. Θεοτόκης (συνεδρίαση της Βουλής, 22 Ιανουαρίου 1890).

 Και τα τρία σημειώματα σε δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στα ΝΕΑ _Βιβλιοδρόμιο _(8-9.6.2013), σ. 20-21, στη μνήμη του Αλέξη Δημαρά, ιστορικού της εκπαίδευσης, με αφορμή την παρουσίαση του μεταθανάτιου βιβλίου του.


----------



## Costas (Jun 16, 2013)

Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό το ποστ! (Εγώ πάντως πολύ γούσταρα να μαθαίνω τα τετάχαται, ετετάχατο )


----------



## Earion (Jun 16, 2013)

Διανοητικός πλούτος που αποκτάται με μόχθο, αγρυπνίες, δάκρυα, νευρική διατάραξη, ωχρότητα, αηδία και *αιμοπτυσία* !


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Mια που λέτε για την προετοιμασία του εκπαιδευτικού, η προετοιμασία είναι προχειρότατη σε κάθε βαθμίδα.



Μου κάνει εντύπωση που αναπαράγεται με τέτοια ευκολία αυτή η γενίκευση.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες μπορεί να αντέχουν περισσότερο, αλλά όχι τριακονταετία.



Στις ανθρωπιστικές πάντως είναι πολύ πάνω από τριακονταετία, προκειμένου για ερευνητική δουλειά.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2013)

Pidyo, ελπίζω να αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι ο ιντερνετικός χρόνος κυλάει πολύ πολύ γρήγορα. 

Επί του θέματος, όπως είπε κι ο Ελληγενής πιο πάνω, κι η Νευτώνια μηχανική κρατάει μια χαρά, αιώνες αργότερα, αλλά δεν τη μαθαίνουμε από τα γραπτά του Νέυτωνα. 
Κι η διδασκαλία ξένων γλωσσών σήμερα είναι αποτέλεσμα των γλωσσολογικών ερευνών της δεκαετίας του '60 αλλά αν θες να μάθεις για τις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας του 2010 δεν θα καθίσεις να διαβάσεις την έρευνα του 1970. 

ΥΓ Πόσο συχνά αλλάζουν τα σχολικά βιβλία; Κάθε χρόνο ή κάθε ας πούμε δέκα χρόνια; Μη μου πεις ότι χρειάζεται κάθε χρόνο να προετοιμάζει από την αρχή ο δάσκαλος το μάθημα. Διδάσκω ενήλικες που είναι εξαιρετικά απαιτητικό κοινό και κάνω μεγάλη ανακύκλωση από χρόνο σε χρόνο.


----------



## pidyo (Jun 18, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επί του θέματος, όπως είπε κι ο Ελληγενής πιο πάνω, κι η Νευτώνια μηχανική κρατάει μια χαρά, αιώνες αργότερα, αλλά δεν τη μαθαίνουμε από τα γραπτά του Νέυτωνα.


Μίλησα για ερευνητική δουλειά, όχι για εκπαίδευση, και δεν εννοώ βεβαίως την ιστορία της επιστήμης. Στα ερευνητικά νιάτα μου είχα μια φορά μια φαεινή ιδέα (ασήμαντη λεπτομέρεια ήταν, αλλά σε νεαρή ηλικία όλα δείχνουν αλλιώς) που κανείς δεν έχει σκεφτεί, κι ήμουν βέβαιος πως κανείς δεν το είχε σκεφτεί γιατί είχα ξεκοκαλίσει τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία. Εκ των υστέρων συνειδητοποίησα ότι την ιδέα μου είχε προτείνει κάποιος σε μονογραφία του 1850τόσο. Και την έχουν πατήσει έτσι και πολύ σπουδαιότεροι από την ταπεινότητά μου. Μπορώ πρόχειρα να σκεφτώ από άρθρα της δεκατίας του 1950 και μονογραφίες του 1909 έως σχολιασμένες συλλογές πηγών του 1897 που παραμένουν βασικά έργα, όχι μόνο ως έργα αναφοράς (για τα δεδομένα που περιλαμβάνουν), αλλά ενίοτε και ως απαραίτητα εργαλεία κατανόησης. Ασφαλώς το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της παλαιάς επιστημονικής παραγωγής είναι λίγο πολύ ερευνητικά άχρηστο, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρει κανείς τι θα του χρειαστεί. 



SBE said:


> ΥΓ Πόσο συχνά αλλάζουν τα σχολικά βιβλία; Κάθε χρόνο ή κάθε ας πούμε δέκα χρόνια; Μη μου πεις ότι χρειάζεται κάθε χρόνο να προετοιμάζει από την αρχή ο δάσκαλος το μάθημα. Διδάσκω ενήλικες που είναι εξαιρετικά απαιτητικό κοινό και κάνω μεγάλη ανακύκλωση από χρόνο σε χρόνο.


Ανέφερες ένα συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα τεμπελιάς που ήξερες. Είμαι παιδί δασκάλων, πέρασα κάμποσα χρόνια στα πανεπιστήμια, τυχαίνει να ξέρω πολλούς ανθρώπους που εργάζονται στην εκπαίδευση όλων των βαθμίδων. Ξέρω πολλές δεκάδες περιπτώσεις τεμπέληδων σε όλες τις βαθμίδες, οι οποίοι σε ένα ευνομούμενο περιβάλλον θα έπρεπε να έχουν απολυθεί, ξέρω όμως και πολλές δεκάδες ανθρώπων που ξοδεύουν άφθονο χρόνο, μεράκι, εφευρετικότητα και ακάματο ζήλο στη δουλειά τους, χωρίς σοβαρή ανταμοιβή. Η γενίκευσή σου είναι άδικη.


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2013)

Από ΗΠΑ (ΝΥΤ):
Last fall a task force organized by Gov. Rick Scott of Florida caused a national outcry with the recommendation that state universities charge higher tuition to students in fields — like anthropology or English — deemed less likely to lead to jobs. At the same time, Republicans in Congress have repeatedly tried to eliminate financing for political science research through the National Science Foundation, except for that deemed to be essential for national security.
And a report this month by Harvard University, long a bastion of the liberal arts, drew alarm with statistics showing that only 20 percent of its undergraduates in 2012 were majoring in the humanities, a drop from 36 percent in 1954.
Nationwide, a mere 7.6 percent of bachelor’s degrees were granted in the humanities in 2010, a figure several people connected with the report said reflects understandable but exaggerated fears about job prospects.


----------



## SBE (Jun 19, 2013)

Ποιό είναι το νόημα των υψηλότερων διδάκτρων σε όσα πτυχία δεν οδηγούν σε άμεση εργοδότηση; Να αποθαρρύνει τους υποψήφιους ώστε να τα σπουδάζουν αυτά μόνο οι τελείως πωρωμένοι; Να μειωθεί ο κρατικός προϋπολογισμός για την ενίσχυση φοιτητών; (μα αφού πληρώνουν δίδακτρα). 
Βέβαια η σύγκριση με το 1954 είναι άδικη, γιατί το 1954
α. έβρισκες εύκολα δουλειά με ό,τι πτυχίο και να είχες και οι μισθοί ήταν καλοί
β. οι πιο πολλές φοιτήτριες γίνονταν νοικοκυρές και δεν χρησιμοποιούσαν ποτέ το πτυχίο τους
Οπότε γιατί να μην κάνει μια γυναίκα ιστορία της τέχνης και να το παίζει μετά καλλιεργημένη νοικοκυρά, και γιατί να σκοτώνεται ο άλλος να γίνει π.χ. αρχιτέκτονας, όταν μπορεί να κάνει φιλολογία (αγγλική εννοείται) και να βρει δουλειά με παρόμοια αμοιβή;
Τώρα έχουν αλλάξει λίγο τα πράγματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 19, 2013)

Μια από τις ειδήσεις που «χάθηκαν» στις ημέρες της μάχης της ΕΡΤ (είδηση από τις 13/6) ήταν και αυτή:

*ΣτΕ: Με εξετάσεις η εισαγωγή στα πειραματικά σχολεία*

Οριστική απόφαση υπέρ της εισαγωγής των μαθητών στα πειραματικά σχολεία με εξετάσεις έλαβε το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας, απορρίπτοντας τα σχετικά αιτήματα γονέων και συλλόγων γονέων. [...]

Το Γ’ Τμήμα του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας με την υπ’ αριθμ. 2328/2013 απόφασή του, απέρριψε την ως άνω αίτηση ακύρωσης, αφού η σχετική απόφαση ελήφθη μετά από σχετική συμφωνία της πλειοψηφίας των Επιστημονικών Εποπτικών Συμβουλίων των Πρότυπων Πειραματικών Σχολείων και σύμφωνα με τις διαδικασίες που προβλέπει ο νόμος. Όπως εξάλλου υπογραμμίζεται στη δικαστική απόφαση, «σκοπός των Πρότυπων Πειραματικών Σχολείων είναι-μεταξύ άλλων και η προαγωγή της ‘'αριστείας''», ως εκ τούτου κρίθηκε ότι μπορεί να ορίζεται κοινή διαδικασία εισαγωγής για την κάλυψη όλων των θέσεων, προκειμένου να εισαχθούν σε αυτά οι ικανότεροι των υποψήφιων μαθητών.
[...]

Οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις αρχίζουν αύριο. Ενδεικτικά θέματα έχει δημοσιεύσει π.χ. η Ιωνίδειος του Πειραιά, στον ιστότοπό της, εδώ.


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2013)

Διάλογος για την επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ στα Προπύλαια στις 8 Ιουλίου: [1 (με αρθράκι της Β. Κιντή στα σχόλια)][2][3]


----------



## MAKIS (Jul 21, 2013)

Συμφωνούμε ότι η ελληνική εκπαίδευση νοσεί.
Νοσεί ή ασθενεί ή είναι άρρωστη;


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Νέα επιστολή της Βάσως Κιντή για την επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ στα Προπύλαια. Τελική μάλλον, αφού ο Στ. Μπουρνάζος αποφάσισε να μην απαντήσει. (Ενθέματα)


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Εγώ δεν θέλω να πάρω θέση, αν και όσοι με ξέρουν ξέρουν και τη θέση που θα πάρω. Θα αναφερθώ στο πιο ανώδυνο σημείο: Ο πίνακας «Η επιστολή» δεν είναι κάποιου «Λουί Μπονάρ» αλλά του *Πιερ* Μπονάρ (Pierre Bonnard).


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 9, 2013)

> Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν πρέπει απλώς να υπερασπιστεί τη δημόσια εκπαίδευση, αλλά να τσακίσει την εκπαίδευση των ελίτ, όχι καταργώντας την, αλλά καθιστώντας τη δημόσια καλύτερη. Στην κοινωνία που ονειρεύονται τα "συριζάκια", τα "αριστεροχαρούμενα", το να είσαι στον σύλλογο αποφοίτων του Κολεγίου θα 'ναι βρισιά... και το Εκάλη Club θα αποτελεί έναν ωραιότατο χώρο για τα αντιρατσιστικά φεστιβάλ...


 http://www.avgi.gr/article/726646/o-suriza-ta-akra-kai-to-dimokratiko-toxo

απόκριση Νίκου Δήμου http://doncat.blogspot.gr/2013/08/blog-post_7.html


----------



## Irini (Aug 9, 2013)

Πάλι πριν πάω για ύπνο γράφω, αλλά, έτσι που το κατάλαβα εγώ, άλλο λέει η Αυγή άλλο καταλαβαίνει ο Δήμου. Η Αυγή λέει ότι η δημόσια εκπαίδευση πρέπει να γίνει τόσο καλή ώστε το να είσαι το Κολεγίου θα είναι μειωτικό καθώς θα είναι υποδεέστερο. Στο υποθετικό, μάλλον ουτοπικό μέλλον. Το υφάκι περισεύει φυσικά στο άρθρο και σε γενικές γραμμές αποφεύγω άρθρα με στυλιζαρισμένο γράψιμο όποιο κι αν είναι το στυλ οπότε δεν είμαι και ειδική.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2013)

Ο Δήμου μπορεί να το κατάλαβε λάθος, αλλά και η διατύπωση στο συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα είναι γελοία. Από πού κι ως πού είναι "βρισιά" το να έχεις αποφοιτήσει από ένα "υποδεέστερο" σχολείο; Σήμερα, είναι "βρισιά" αν κάποιος έχει αποφοιτήσει από ένα υποδεέστερο (για χ λόγους) σχολείο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 9, 2013)

Καλύτερα να μη λέμε «η Αυγή». Οι εφημερίδες δεν ευθύνονται για κάθε ατυχή αποστροφή κάθε κειμένου που φιλοξενούν.
Το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο δεν έχει κάτι εποικοδομητικό. Βγάζει φθόνο και μνησικακία από νεαρό άτομο που θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι άλλοι που αποφάσισε να βάλει απέναντί του φταίνε και πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν.

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θα 'πρεπε να φορολογήσει απλώς τους πλούσιους, αλλά να τους εκδικηθεί πολιτικά για τη δυστυχία που αυτοί και οι πολιτικοί εκπρόσωποι τους επέβαλαν στους πολίτες αυτής της χώρας, να τους εκδικηθεί για τους 3.000 αυτόχειρες που πήγαν με τη ρετσινιά του "καψούρη" . Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν καλείται να ανατρέψει απλώς τα ντιλς των εργολάβων της διαπλοκής, αλλά να τους βάλει να σκάβουν οι ίδιοι για να ολοκληρώσουν τα έργα που ακόμη περιμένουμε και για τα οποία έχουν εξοφληθεί και με το παραπάνω.

Ο πούρος θυμός ωστόσο δεν φέρνει έξυπνες λύσεις. Άσε που ίσως να διώχνει και ψηφοφόρους.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 9, 2013)

[παρέκκλιση από τη συζήτηση]
 Κλασικό παράδειγμα το ΠΑΣΟΚ: ο κόσμος του πήγε αριστερά *και οι πολιτικοί του δεξιά*, ​Σοφία Σακοράφα, Παναγιώτης Κουρουμπλής, Γιώργος Ραυτόπουλος, Αλέξης Μητρόπουλος, Αντώνης Κοτσακάς, κάτσε καλά Γεράσιμε Λούκα Κατσέλη, και σίγουρα κάποιους ξεχνάω.
[/παρέκκλιση από τη συζήτηση]


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2013)

On second thought, μπορεί η λέξη "βρισιά" να μην είναι καθόλου τυχαία στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Δεν θα είναι "βρισιά" επειδή το Κολέγιο θα θεωρείται υποδεέστερο έναντι του δημοσίου σχολείου, αλλά επειδή το Κολέγιο θα θεωρείται σφηκοφωλιά καπιταλιστών και νεοφιλελεύθερων, και η δημόσια εκπαίδευση θα είναι "καλύτερη" επειδή θα δίνει υγιείς συριζοσοσιαλιστικές βάσεις στα παιδιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> On second thought, μπορεί η λέξη "βρισιά" να μην είναι καθόλου τυχαία στο συγκεκριμένο κείμενο. Δεν θα είναι "βρισιά" επειδή το Κολέγιο θα θεωρείται υποδεέστερο έναντι του δημοσίου σχολείου, αλλά επειδή το Κολέγιο θα θεωρείται σφηκοφωλιά καπιταλιστών και νεοφιλελεύθερων, και η δημόσια εκπαίδευση θα είναι "καλύτερη" επειδή θα δίνει υγιείς συριζοσοσιαλιστικές βάσεις στα παιδιά.



Περίπου αυτό αντιλαμβάνομαι κι εγώ. Ότι θα θεωρείται βρισιά γιατί θα είναι αγορασμένα χαρτιά από άτομα που δεν επιδιώκουν να μορφωθούν αλλά να έχουν ένα διαπιστευτήριο, από τεμπέληδες πλούσιους, δηλαδή.



nickel said:


> Το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο δεν έχει κάτι εποικοδομητικό. Βγάζει φθόνο και μνησικακία από νεαρό άτομο που θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι άλλοι που αποφάσισε να βάλει απέναντί του φταίνε και πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν.



Χωρίς να θέλω να οφτοπικίσω, γιατί επέλεξες να προσθέσεις την συγκεκριμένη λέξη; Επηρεάζει το ύφος του κειμένου του, δικαιολογεί μερικώς την στάση του;


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Τα παλιά χρόνια που πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο στας Ωραίας Πάτρας υπήρχαν δύο ιδιωτικά σχολεία στην Πάτρα. Το ένα ήταν το Αρσάκειο, το άλλο δεν το ονομάζω για προφανείς λόγους, ας πούμε σχολείο Β. Α, ναι, υπήρχε κι ένα τρίτο που πήγαινα εγώ στο δημοτικό, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Το ζήτημα ήταν ότι το Β ήταν το σχολείο των χαζών. Δηλαδή αν ήσουνα αγόρι και σκράπας κι είχανε οι γονείς σου λεφτά για δίδακτρα σε στέλνανε εκεί για να πάρεις το απολυτήριο μπας και σε χώσουν σε καμιά δουλειά μετά. Τώρα το μαγαζί αυτό έχει γίνει μεγάλη επιχείρηση με νέες εγκαταστάσεις έξω από την πόλη, με γήπεδα τένις και σχολή ιππασίας, με ό,τι μπορεί να επιθυμήσει ο σνομπ γονιός. Εμένα εξακολουθεί να είναι στο μυαλό μου το σχολείο για σκράπες. Είναι αναπόφευκτο. Και σίγουρα και άλλοι της γενιάς μου το θυμούνται. Όπως θυμούνται επίσης ότι κάθε χρόνο στη δευτέρα λυκείου είχαμε μαζική έξοδο από τα ιδιωτικά σχολεία στα δημόσια γιατί υπήρχε η άποψη ότι στο δημόσιο σχολείο θα προετοιμαστείς καλύτερα για τις εξετάσεις γιατί δεν θα σου χαρίζονται οι καθηγητές (το σχολείο μου δεχόταν πολλές Αρσακειάδες λόγω γειτνίασης). Κι όχι μόνο στην Πάτρα. Είχα συμφοιτητή στο πανεπιστήμιο που είχε πάει μέχρι τη β' λυκείου σε μεγάλο και γνωστό ιδιωτικό σχολείο της Θεσσαλονίκης και στην γ' οι γονείς τον βάλανε στο δημόσιο της περιοχής. Μετά αλλάξαν οι καιροί. Ο μικρότερος αδερφός του έμεινε στο ιδιωτικό όλα τα χρόνια. 
Σαν ιδέα επομένως δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο περίεργη να θεωρούνται τα δημόσια σχολεία καλύτερα. Άλλωστε δεν θεωρούμε τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια καλύτερα από τα ΙΕΚ, όσο κι αν προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν για το αντίθετο;
Τώρα, από κει και πέρα στο ζήτημα του πώς απαιτεί κανείς τη βελτίωση της δημόσιας παιδείας; Σίγουρα όχι καταστρέφοντας όλη την παιδεία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 9, 2013)

SBE said:


> Άλλωστε δεν θεωρούμε τα δημόσια πανεπιστήμια καλύτερα από τα ΙΕΚ, όσο κι αν προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν το αντίθετο;


Νέο παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ στις συγκρίσεις τύπου μήλα με πορτοκάλια...


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

Όπου ΙΕΚ θεωρώ και όλα τα παραρτήματα ξένων πανεπιστημίων που προσπαθούν να προσελκύσουν πελατεία υποσχόμενα πτυχία από το κεντρικό τους. 
Γιατί χρειάζεται η διευκρίνιση;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 9, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε σύγκριση, πρέπει να συγκρίνουμε* δημόσια πανεπιστήμια με ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια*, όχι με "παραρτήματα ξένων πανεπιστημίων που προσπαθούν να προσελκύσουν πελατεία υποσχόμενα πτυχία από το κεντρικό τους". Και αφού στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχουν ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, πρέπει να γίνει η σύγκριση σε άλλες χώρες όπου υπάρχουν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 9, 2013)

OK, δεν έχω πρόβλημα να συγκρίνουμε ό,τι θέλετε. 
Ομοίως, θα εκτιμούσα ιδιαίτερα αντί να κολλάμε σε μια υποσημείωση που την έγραψα για έμφαση και πιθανόν να είχε μεγαλύτερη δόση υπερβολής απ'ό,τι υπολόγιζα, να μείνουμε στο θέμα μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 9, 2013)

Ας πούμε... να συγκρίνουμε το ΕΜΠ με το MIT.


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο δεν έχει κάτι εποικοδομητικό. Βγάζει φθόνο και μνησικακία από νεαρό άτομο που θεωρεί ότι όλοι οι άλλοι που αποφάσισε να βάλει απέναντί του φταίνε και πρέπει να τιμωρηθούν.
> ...



Ξέχασα να απαντήσω στην ερώτησή σου. Πρέπει να μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα, επειδή έχουμε την τάση να δείχνουμε επιείκεια στους νέους — και καλά κάνουμε. Δεν θα ήθελα ωστόσο να ακουστεί πατροναριστικό ή πατερναλιστικό: η ηλικία δεν διεκδικεί κανένα αλάθητο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 27, 2013)

Αν συνέβαινε στην Ελλάδα θα λέγαμε πως μόνο στο Ελλάντα και κάτω μπορεί να συμβούν αυτά...

*Inside Donald Trump's University* (NYT)
(...) The lawsuit accuses Mr. Trump and his organization of operating an unlicensed educational institution in New York from 2005 to 2011. Calling itself Trump University until May 2010, the operation did not have the license necessary under state law.
The suit charges that students were lured by free sessions, then offered packages ranging from $10,000 to $35,000 for sham courses that were supposed to teach them how to become successful real estate investors. Some, hoping to get advice directly from the man himself, were sorely disappointed. At one seminar, participants were told they would get to have their pictures taken with Mr. Trump; it ended up being with *a cardboard cutout*. (!!!)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 30, 2013)

Με αφορμή τίτλους όπως αυτός εδώ (Με βαθμό 2,81 είσαι φοιτητής!) της _Ελευθεροτυπίας_ και άρθρα που αρχίζουν να ξανασηκώνουν τον αχό που άρχισε να ακούγεται πάλι για βάση στο 10, το 12 ή οτιδήποτε, έχω δύο απορίες:

(α) Πότε θα καταλάβουμε ότι οι βαθμολογίες είναι σχετικές με τη δυσκολία των θεμάτων των εξετάσεων και επομένως, θα μεταβάλλονται κάθε χρόνο;
(β) Αν είχαμε άφθονους πόρους και επαρκή μέσα για δωρεάν και ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, χωρίς βαθμολογίες κλπ, αυτούς που παίρνουν σήμερα τα 2,81 ή το 6,72 ή το 9,99, ακόμη και τα 10,59 ή 11,59, τι θα τους κάναμε;


----------



## SBE (Aug 30, 2013)

α. Λογικό, αλλά αν ακόμα και με πολύ ζόρικα θέματα (που ποτέ σχεδόν δεν είναι τόσο ζόρικα), για να πάρεις βαθμολογία προπό (1 και 2) θα πρέπει να γράψεις το όνομά σου και μερικές μουτζούρες. 
β. αν είχαμε ένα καλό σύστημα και καλή οικονομία για την απορρόφηση των νέων, αυτοί με το 2,81 και το 6.72 θα είχαν πάει από τα 15 σε τεχνικές σχολές και μαθητείες και αυτοί με το 9,99 θα πήγαιναν στην ανώτατη τεχνική εκπαίδευση. Και μετά θα έκαναν σοβαρές και χρήσιμες δουλειές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 30, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (β) Αν είχαμε άφθονους πόρους και επαρκή μέσα για δωρεάν και ελεύθερη πρόσβαση στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, χωρίς βαθμολογίες κλπ, αυτούς που παίρνουν σήμερα τα 2,81 ή το 6,72 ή το 9,99, ακόμη και τα 10,59 ή 11,59, τι θα τους κάναμε;



Αν είχαμε επαρκή μέσα και πόρους, δεν θα μας ένοιαζε ότι πληρώνουμε γι' αυτούς. Δεν θα ανησυχούσαμε για το επίπεδό τους γιατί σημασία έχει η αποφοίτηση από την σχολή, όχι η εισαγωγή. Αν ήταν πραγματικά άθλιοι, απλά δεν θα αποφοιτούσαν.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ απείρως δικαιότερο το να εισάγονται όλοι, χωρίς κριτήρια, ή τα πανεπιστήμια να μην είναι δωρεάν, να έχουν δίδακτρα (χωρίς να ιδιωτικοποιηθούν). Το αθλιότερο σύστημα απ' τα τρία είναι αυτό που έχουμε σήμερα, δηλαδή δωρεάν αλλά όχι για όλους. Στην ουσία είναι και αντισυνταγματικό, γιατί δεν μπορούμε να μην δεχτούμε ότι η κοινωνία και το σχολείο ΔΕΝ προσφέρουν σε όλους τις ίδιες δυνατότητες μόρφωσης και άρα δεν έχουν όλοι ίσες ευκαιρίες για να μπουν. Ακόμα όμως και όλοι να έγραφαν για 19, θα ήταν δεδομένο ότι λόγω πεπερασμένων πόρων δεν θα μπορούσαμε να τους χρηματοδοτήσουμε όλους και άρα πάλι θα επιλέγαμε, τραβώντας απ' τα μαλλιά τους όρους "αντικειμενικό κριτήριο" και "ισότιμα" που απαιτεί η συνταγματική λογική.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

Μπορεί ο τίτλος να μην περιλαμβάνει και το τι συμφωνούμε για τη βρετανική εκπαίδευση, αλλά ίσως βοηθήσει την κουβέντα: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-23947042.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Η είδηση από Αγγλία απλώς δείχνει ότι όταν πιέζουν τους δασκάλους να δείξουν έργο, θα βρουν τρόπο να το δείξουν. 

Πίσω στα δικά μας μου έλεγαν για τα δημοτικά (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει κι αλλού), ότι οι δάσκαλοι παίρνουν έξτρα μόρια αν κάνουν προτζεκτ διάφορα, με αποτέλεσμα να αφήνουν τη διδασκαλία και να ασχολούνται με αυτά. Τελικά δεν υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να κάνουν τη δουλειά τους κυρίως;


----------



## pidyo (Sep 8, 2013)

Άντε, καλή χρονιά στους γονείς.


----------



## nickel (Sep 8, 2013)

pidyo said:


> Άντε, καλή χρονιά στους γονείς.


Πανέμορφη έμπνευση (και η δική τους και η δική σου, να το φέρεις εδώ). Λάτρεψα την 7, είναι κουκλίστικη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 9, 2013)

Σχετικό με την εκπαίδευση αλλού (με πράγματα να θαυμάσει και με πράγματα να γκρινιάξει ο καθένας):

David Foster Wallace’s 1994 Syllabus: How to Teach Serious Literature with Lightweight Books


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

Καίριος Γιατρομανωλάκης.


Κατακλείδα:
Ποτέ δεν πιστέψαμε πως το αρμόδιο Υπουργείο έδειξε έστω και στοιχειώδη σοβαρότητα στα μεγάλα, διαχρονικά προβλήματα της Παιδείας. Οι κατά καιρούς εξαγγελίες για «μεταρρύθμισες» και λοιπά, υπήρξαν πρόχειρες, κομματικά χρωματισμένες και τελικά καταστεπτικές (θυμηθείτε τις πασοκικές και νεοδημοκράτικες εκπαιδευτικές «πρωτοβουλίες»).

Απέναντι λοιπόν σε αυτή τη χρόνια ανικανότητα του Υπουργείου να δώσει λύσεις ορθολογικές, σηκώνονται σήμερα τα μίζερα πολιτικάντικα «οράματα» μιας αργοκίνητης ΟΛΜΕ, που είδε ξάφνου την απάτη και τον χαλασμό. Έτσι αποφάσισε, ως απατημένος καλός σύζυγος ή ως απατημένη καλή σύζυγος να πάρει με το μέρος του/της τα «παιδιά». «Εγώ είμαι καλός/καλή. Αυτός/ή είναι που φταίει». Πρόκειται για παντελώς αντιδεολογική και ανήθικη, θα λέγαμε, στάση που δεν ταιριάζει σε δασκάλους. Αυτό και καταγγέλλουμε.

Εδώ οι επιστολές.


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2013)

Τα τέσσερα από τα πέντε sic του Γιώργη (sic) είναι άκυρα, του επιπέδου του δικού μου sic.


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

Costas said:


> Τα τέσσερα από τα πέντε sic του Γιώργη (sic) είναι άκυρα, του επιπέδου του δικού μου sic.


Δεν είχα προλάβει να δω το άρθρο. Θα συμφωνήσω: Τα τέσσερα από τα πέντε sic είναι άκυρα. Τελεία.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2013)

Για την ταμπακιέρα κάτι;


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Για την ταμπακιέρα κάτι;


Γράφοντας «σπάνια έχω διαβάσει γραπτά τόσο άστοχα από πλευράς πολιτικής και ιδεολογικής (είναι κείμενα «πολιτικά ανορθόδοξα», όπως λέγεται) και τόσο κακογραμμένα, από όπου δεν λείπουν ούτε ανορθογραφίες» έκανε ο Γ. και το ζήτημα αυτό μέρος της ταμπακέρας. Είναι ωστόσο υπερβολικός όταν μιλάει για «κείμενα ... τόσο κακογραμμένα». Αν δικαιολογείται η υπερβολή στην περίπτωση ενός ψύχραιμου άρθρου, θα μπορούσαμε να τη δικαιολογήσουμε και στη φόρτιση των επιστολών. 

Η ουσία, συμφωνώ, είναι, στη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση η προσπάθεια της ΟΛΜΕ να πάρει με το μέρος της όχι μόνο τους γονείς αλλά και τα παιδιά. Και, φυσικά, το κάνει αυτό με όπλο το συναίσθημα. Από αυτή την άποψη δυσκολεύει τη ζωή στον όποιον άλλο θα προσπαθήσει να προσεγγίσει τα πράγματα με ψυχρή λογική. Αυτό είναι άλλωστε γενικότερα το πρόβλημα: ότι η λογική είναι ψυχρή. Και το συναίσθημα, αδιέξοδο.


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2013)

Είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ· αν δεν είναι ταμπακιέρα το ότι ένας πανεπιστημιακός και συγγραφέας προσπαθεί να βγάλει αγράμματους τους συνδικαλιστές της ΟΛΜΕ βάζοντας τη λέξη sic στις γραφές "μια", "χωράει", "έχτισαν", "θα σου κάνουν το μάθημα" (με άλλη έννοια από το "θα σου κάνουν μάθημα"), αλλά όχι στη γραφή "φθηνός", τότε τι είναι; Κρίμα για τον Γιατρoμανωλάκη, που ο Ερωτικός Λόγος του μου είχε αρέσει. Νεοσυντηρητικός λοιπόν κι αυτός, με αντιλαϊκιστικό μανδύα; Δεν το φανταζόμουν. Δεν τρέφω ιδιαίτερη συμπάθεια για την ΟΛΜΕ, και είμαι μάλλον εναντίον της απεργίας τους (δεν με αφορά άμεσα κιόλας), αλλά αυτά τα sic είναι χτυπήματα κάτω απ' τη ζώνη, ελιτίστικα και, στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, τελείως άκυρα!


----------



## Costas (Sep 12, 2013)

Ο τίτλος (Πάγκαλος για την ΟΛΜΕ και την επιστολή της προς τους μαθητές): «Η ΟΛΜΕ μου θυμίζει τους μαύρους με τους ιδιωτικούς στρατούς», 

και η πραγματική φράση: "Μου θυμίζουν αυτούς τους μαύρους στην Αφρική που κάνουν ιδιωτικούς στρατούς με τα παιδάκια των εννέα ετών".

Ολοκληρωτικός πόλεμος, φωτιά και τσεκούρι, take no prisoners... (για την ενημέρωση στην Ελλάδα μιλάω...)


----------



## SBE (Sep 13, 2013)

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι οι καθηγητές (κι η ΟΛΜΕ) είχε με το μέρος της τους μαθητές από την εποχή που καθηγητές στήριζαν τις καταλήψεις.


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

*Ο Τσίπρας Αναγγέλει τη λήξη της σχολικής χρονιάς στη ΔΕΘ*
_Καλό καλοκαίρι και καλές διακοπές, ευχήθηκε ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στους μαθητές όλης της χώρας, μιλώντας στη Θεσσαλονίκη, σε ένα ακροατήριο που αντέδρασε με ενθουσιώδεις επευφημίες και χειροκροτήματα._
(...)
Ο Αρχηγός της Αξιωματικής Αντιπολίτευσης μάλιστα, ήταν τόσο σίγουρος για το πρόωρο τέλος της σχολικής χρονιάς, λόγω καταλήψεων και απεργιών, που έδωσε ραντεβού με τους μαθητές τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2014, όταν - όπως είπε - «θα είναι έναν χρόνο μεγαλύτεροι και σοφότεροι»...
(...)
Τέλος, κι ενώ το πάρτι ήταν στην κορύφωσή του, ο πρόεδρος του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ πήρε το μικρόφωνο και σε κατάσταση αλκοολούχου ενθουσιασμού από το fruit punch, ανακοίνωσε ότι θα επαναφέρει την 6ήμερη άδεια για χρήση Ηλεκτρονικού Υπολογιστή στο Δημόσιο.

(Σημείωση: Το κείμενο αυτό και η φωτογραφία που το συνοδεύει, αποτελούν προϊόν επινόησης με στόχο τη σάτιρα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Καταναλώστε τα υπεύθυνα) (Ν. Ζαχαριάδης - προταγκόν)

[Έχει πλάκα και η φωτοσοπιά!]


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 26, 2013)

Αυτό είναι το όνειρο κάθε συντεχνίας, συλλόγου, ένωσης, οργάνου, κτλ. Να έχουν τον πρώτο λόγο στις αποφάσεις που τους αφορούν. Επειδή όμως ζούμε σε μια κοινωνία που τα πάντα συνδέονται με σχέσεις αλληλοεξάρτησης, τα περισσότερα πράγματα που θα αποφάσιζε ο καθένας θα ήταν αντίθετα σε πράγματα που θα αποφάσιζαν άλλοι κι έτσι το 90% των αποφάσεων θα αλληλοαποκλείονταν. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα απαιτούνταν χρήμα ίσα με τον προϋπολογισμό των ΗΠΑ, να έχει η μέρα 85 ώρες και η χώρα να απλώνεται σε 50 παράλληλα σύμπαντα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

Στα εκπαιδευτικά ζητήματα ήδη αποφασίζουν οι ειδικοί το πρόγραμμα του σχολείου, ποιά μαθήματα θα διδαχτούν και πόσες ώρες, ποιά θα είναι η ύλη τους, ποιός θα γράψει τα βιβλία. Και είμαι σίγουρη ότι λαμβάνουν υπόψη τις διάφορες τάσεις της εκπαίδευσης εντός και εκτός των συνόρων. 
Απλά επειδή για την παιδεία ο καθένας έχει άποψη και επειδή πουλάει το θέμα, όλοι λένε τη γνώμη τους και όλοι θέλουν "να γίνει κάτι". Και οι πολιτικοί ξέρουν ότι κάθε απόφασή τους για την παιδεία θα γίνει πρωτοσέλιδο, οπότε το εκμεταλλεύονται αναλόγως. Παρόλα αυτά, νομίζω ότι οι ειδικοί αποφασίζουν ακόμα κι όταν φαίνεται ότι αποφασίζουν οι πολιτικοί. 

ΥΓ Εγώ που δεν έχω παιδιά στο σχολείο, επηρεασμένη από τις βλακείες που διάβαζα όλη μέρα (διορθώνω γραπτά πρωτοετών ), θέλω να γίνει πιο ζόρικο το σχολείο και να μηδενίζεται όποιος κάνει βλακώδη λάθη, όποιος δεν μπορεί να εκφραστεί γραπτώς, όποιος διαβάζει οδηγίες και δεν τις καταλαβαίνει, όποιος έχει κακό γραφικό χαρακτήρα κι όποιος χρειάζεται πέντε σελίδες χαρτί για μια απάντηση δέκα γραμμών γιατί κάνει γαϊδουρογράμματα. Και να γίνει βάση το 15. Κι όποιος μαθητής δεν μπορεί να ακολουθήσει τον ρυθμό αυτό να πηγαίνει σε τάξεις για χαζούς. Κι όποιος καθηγητής δεν θέλει να δουλέψει, να πηγαίνει στο σπίτι του. Και δεν πα να διδάσκονται και σανσκριτικά στο σχολείο, το ζήτημα δεν είναι τι διδάσκονται αλλά τι μαθαίνουν. Α, ναι, και να καταργηθεί ο βαθμός στη γυμναστική γιατί μου χάλαγε το μέσο όρο όταν ήμουνα σχολείο. :devil: :curse:
Θα μου κάνει κανείς το χατήρι; :wub: Όχι βέβαια. 


Μωδ: μεταφοραί μετακομίσεις από εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

Και μια που ανέφερα τα σανσκριτικά, κάτι Ινδοί συμφοιτητές μου μου είχαν πει ότι έκαναν τρία χρόνια σανσκριτικά στο σχολείο. Αλλά επειδή ήθελαν να γίνουν μηχανικοί ήταν μόνο για τρία χρόνια. Δεν μου είπαν αν στην Ινδία υπάρχει συζήτηση για το ζήτημα της διδασκαλίας των σανσκριτικών, αλλά φαντάζομαι όλο και θα υπάρχει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

Εγώ έχω τελείως αντίθετη άποψη απ' αυτά που εκφράζεις, που καθιστούν την παιδεία exclusive αντί all inclusive, που θα γιγάντωναν τις κοινωνικές διαφορές. Φτιάξτε τμήματα δυο ταχυτήτων, ενισχύστε την αίσθηση υπεροχής των έτσι και την αίσθηση κατωτερότητας των γιουβέτσι, φτιάξτε πολίτες σνομπ και παραβατικούς, αυξήστε την εγκληματικότητα, μειώστε το επίπεδο και την κουλτούρα των κοινωνιών. That's a recipe for disaster, που έλεγε και ένας καθηγητής μου στην γεωλογία. Κι όλα αυτά για να μην συγχίζεσαι κατά την διόρθωση; Κανείς δεν έχει τα προβλήματα που αναφέρεις από μόνος του. Σίγουρα φταίει και το σχολικό και οικογενειακό περιβάλλον. Πρέπει να κοιτάμε πώς θα διορθώνουμε προβλήματα, όχι πώς να τα κρύβουμε κάτω απ' το χαλί.

Αλήθεια, αφού θέλεις να γίνει πιο ζόρικο το σχολείο και να μηδενίζονται τα παιδιά που κάνουν βλακώδη λάθη, πώς θα σου φαινόταν να έμπαινες εσύ φυλακή για βλακώδη λάθη στην δουλειά σου*; Γιατί η αντιστοιχία με τις ηλικίες αυτή είναι.


* που σίγουρα κάνεις. Όλοι κάνουν κάποτε ένα βλακώδες λάθος στη δουλειά τους. Μερικοί την πληρώνουν πιο ακριβά, ανάλογα με το επάγγελμά τους.


----------



## nickel (Sep 27, 2013)

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το ξέσπασμα της SBE ήταν κατά 75% χιούμορ (η ίδια ίσως θα πει «κατά 95%»).


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

Θα έλεγα κατά 60% γιατι τόσο ποσοστό του μηνύματος έπιανε με βάση τις γραμμές που βλέπω στην οθόνη μου. :twit:
Ακολουθεί μήνυμα που είναι για άλλο νήμα κανονικά:

Πάντως το σχόλιο του Έλλη έχει ενδιαφέρον. Ένα από τα ζητήματα που ακούω συχνά είναι το αν χρειάζονται πιο πολλή βοήθεια κάποια παιδιά που είναι καλύτερα να την έχουν; Στην τάξη ή εκτός; Εγώ είμαι υπέρ των μικτών τμημάτων, αλλά επειδή αυτό το ζήτημα αφορά μικρό ποσοστό του πληθυσμού (η πλειοψηφία είναι κάπου στη μέση), προτιμώ να το κοιτάζουμε κατά περίπτωση. Ο λόγος που μίλησα για επίπεδα έιναι για να βοηθούνται όσοι έχουν μεγαλύτερη ανάγκη. Και θα ήθελα περισσότερη έμφαση στην απόκτηση στοιχειωδών ικανοτήτων. Αυτά που ανέφερα είναι στοιχειώδεις ικανότητες. Άν κάποιος δεν τις έχει, να τον κάνουμε να τις αποκτήσει, όχι να τον δικαιολογούμε. Κατά τ'άλλα υπάρχουν ήδη τμήματα διαφορετικών επιπέδων στις γλώσσες. Και όταν κάποιος δυσκολέυεται με τα μαθήματα, κάνει φροντιστήρια. Όσο πιο πολύ δυσκολέυεται, τόσο πιο πολλά φροντιστήρια κάνει. Και υπάρχουν κι ένα- δυο μαθητές που μένουν στην ίδια τάξη (συμβαίνει ακόμα). Και υπάρχουν και μαθητές που γράφουν καλύτερα στις εισαγωγικές από άλλους. Όπως υπάρχουν μαθητές που είναι καλύτεροι μουσικοί από άλλους ή καλύτεροι αθλητές. Οπότε υπάρχουν επίπεδα, απλά δεν τα λέμε έτσι. Σ'αυτό να οφείλεται άραγε η εγκληματικότητα στην Ελλάδα; :) Κι η μείωση της κουλτούρας;

Και πω-πω, τώρα που το θυμάμαι, είχαμε παέι για αθλητικές εκδηλώσεις στο στάδιο όταν ήμουνα στην πρώτη γυμνασίου και μας έβαλε να κάνουμε άλμα εις ύψος και μας χώριζε μετά απο το κάθε άλμα σε ομάδες. Και θυμάμαι ότι οι "καλές", που τις είχε βάλει όλες μαζί, ήταν οι ίδιες που πήγαιναν και κολυμβητήριο και ερχόντουσαν κάθε πρωί σχολέιο με τα μαλλιά βρεγμένα. Και είχε και μία που έκανε μπαλέτο. Και μία που ήταν σκράπας σε όλα τα μαθήματα αλλά καλή στη γυμναστική. Συνολο πεντέξι μαθήτριες. Οι οποίες για πλάκα κάνανε ότι δήθεν μας περιφρονούσαν γιατι δεν μας είχε βάλει η γυμνάστρια να καθίσουμε μαζί τους. Μιλάμε, το ψυχικό τράυμα με οδήγησε στην παρανομία, την ασωτεία, τις καταχρήσεις και την εγκληματικότητα. Και τα Άρλεκιν (η κουλτούρα ντε!)

ΥΓ Το αντίστοιχο του μηδενισμού για βλακώδη λάθη είναι η απόλυση, όχι η φυλακή (εξαιρούνται μερικά επαγγέλματα).
ΥΓ2 Ένα από τα γραπτά που διόρθωσα σήμερα πήρε 1, 3, 2, 0, 0, σύνολο 6 με άριστα το 100 και με πολύ χαλαρή προς τα πάνω βαθμολόγηση. Και το επίπεδο δυσκολίας ήταν τέτοιο που τις μισές ερωτήσεις μπορούσε να τις απαντήσει κάποιος με γενικές γνώσεις, χωρίς να έχει διαβάσει το μάθημα. 
ΥΓ3 Επιστρέφω στη διόρθωση γραπτών. Ναι, το ξέρω ότι είναι ξημερώματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 27, 2013)

Υπάρχει συζήτηση για το αν τα παιδιά με παραβατική συμπεριφορά πρέπει να εντάσσονται στην ειδική αγωγή ή όχι (είτε σε ξεχωριστά τμήματα είτε με παράλληλη στήριξη). Αλλά για παιδιά με χαμηλότερες επιδόσεις είναι γελοίο κάτι τέτοιο. Εξάλλου θυμάμαι πάρα πολύ καθαρά τον καιρό που προσπάθησαν να κάνουν κάτι ακριβώς πάνω σ' αυτό, όταν πήγαινα γυμνάσιο. Το υπουργείο είχε αποφασίσει να κάνει τμήματα δυο ταχυτήτων στα αγγλικά, επειδή υπήρχε η αίσθηση ότι τα παιδιά που πήγαιναν σε φροντιστήριο έκαναν πράγματα που ήξεραν και αυτοί που δεν πήγαιναν είχαν δυσκολία να ακολουθήσουν. Κι έτσι δώσαμε μια ηλίθια εξέταση και μας χώρισαν σε τμήμα. Για την ιστορία, να πω ότι εγώ κατέληξα στο τμήμα των "κακών μαθητών", όπως μας είχαν χαρακτηρίσει (εκπαιδευτικοί και μαθητές μαζί). Από αυτό και μόνο προϊδεάζεται κανείς ότι το σύστημα ήταν μια παταγώδης αποτυχία, σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Το χειρότερο δε ήταν ότι δεν χωριστήκαμε μόνο στα αγγλικά αλλά και στην ιστορία και την γυμναστική, γιατί ήμασταν σχολείο με τρία τμήματα και έπρεπε κάπως να κάνουμε switch. Θυμάμαι ακόμα την ημέρα που μπήκε η -αναπληρώτρια- καθηγήτρια ιστορίας και ρώτησε "εδώ είναι το τμήμα των κακών μαθητών", όπου τής απάντησα με ένα λογύδριο για να μου ανταπαντήσει "αποδείξτε το ότι δεν είστε κακοί μαθητές".

Μεγάλωσε αυτό το σύστημα -που εφαρμόστηκε μόνο έναν χρόνο- τις διαφορές; Ναι. Θηριωδώς. Θυμάμαι πάρα πολλά πράγματα που σχετίζονται μ' αυτό, μιας και έχω αηδιαστικά καλή μνήμη. Μπορώ να αρχίζω να αραδιάζω περιστατικά. Και για να προλάβω αντιδράσεις, δεν ήταν το σύστημα εφαρμογής που μπορεί να χώλαινε, ήταν η εκ των πραγμάτων λογική του. Τι διάολο, τόσες και τόσες έρευνες έχουν γίνει τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες από τις ανθρωπιστικές επιστήμες σχετικά με τους σχολικούς διαχωρισμούς. Ακόμα και ο διαχωρισμός δημοτικού-γυμνασίου έχει βρεθεί να προκαλεί μεγάλο μέρος των προβλημάτων που έχουν τα παιδιά στην εφηβεία τους και την μαθησιακή τους απόδοση.

Επίπεδα επιδόσεων δεν θα σταματήσουν να υπάρχουν, αλλά είναι ευνόητο ότι μεγαλώνεις την διακριτότητά τους και το βάθος της διαφοράς, αν ακολουθήσεις ένα σύστημα διαχωρισμού. Εξάλλου σαμποτάρεις τις προσδοκίες σου από την εκπαίδευσή τους, γιατί τούς πιστοποιείς με την βούλα ότι δεν περιμένεις τα ίδια πράγματα, άρα είναι εύλογο να προσπαθούν λιγότερο ή να μην προσπαθούν να καλυτερέψουν.

Αυτό ήταν το δίφραγκό μου, συγγνώμη για την παρεκτροπή. Ας μεταφερθεί στο νήμα με την παιδεία που νοσεί αν είναι τόσο οφ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 27, 2013)

Έλλη, επίπεδα στις γλώσσες εφαρμόζονται ακόμα, απ'όσο ξέρω από φίλη μου καθηγήτρια αγγλικών σε γυμνάσιο. Ξεκινάει τη χρονιά με τεστ. 
Και να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν βλέπω που είναι το κακό. Εγώ στο σχολείο στα γαλλικά πρόσεχα γιατί ήμουνα καλό και σεβαστικό παιδί αλλα δεν μάθαινα τίποτα κι η καθηγήτρια δε με ρώταγε ποτέ τίποτα (μια φορά με έβαλε να καθίσω μόνη μου στο βάθος για να μην βοηθάω τους άλλους, λέει). Αν υπήρχε πρόβλεψη να είμαι με άλλους σε τμήμα που θα έκανε πιο απαιτητικά πράγματα ίσως να μην μου άρεσε γιατι θα έπρεπε να διαβάζω για το βαθμό μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 28, 2013)

Το κακό είναι όταν βάζεις το παιδί σε μια διαδικασία διακρίσεων. Δεν μιλάω μόνο γι' αυτόν που θα είναι στο τμήμα των αδύναμων, μιλάω και για αυτούς που θα είναι στο τμήμα των δυνατών. Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που δεν ακολουθούμε συστήματα ξένων κρατών που δίνουν την δυνατότητα σε παιδιά να πηδάνε τάξεις και να μπαίνουν π.χ. στο πανεπιστήμιο από τα 14. Θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι τραγελαφικό, αλλάζει την τάξη των πραγμάτων, φουσκώνει τα μυαλά του παιδιού, τού δημιουργεί άγχος από αυξημένες προσδοκίες και τον βάζει σε μια διαδικασία να κάνει πράγματα πριν την ώρα του. Το παιδί δεν κάνει 12 χρόνια σχολείο γιατί τόσο παίρνει για να του διδάξεις ό,τι χρειάζεται αλλά γιατί μέσα απ' αυτήν την διαδικασία μεγαλώνει, ωριμάζει, εντάσσεται στην κοινωνία και αποκτά παιδεία. Η διαδικασία είναι που τα κάνει αυτά, όχι απλά η απόκτηση γνώσεων.

Στο σχολείο η προσδοκία μας δεν είναι μόνο να λάβουν γνώση τα παιδιά αλλά και να αποκτήσουν παιδεία, πράγμα που σε μεγάλο βαθμό εξαρτάται από την κοινωνικοποίηση, την αίσθηση ισότητας, την έλλειψη διακρίσεων, την κοινή αντιμετώπιση δηλαδή. Το παιδί δεν πρέπει να νιώθει ούτε ανώτερο ούτε κατώτερο. Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση το μπερδεύεις, στην χειρότερη τού δημιουργείς κόμπλεξ και άγχος (πράγμα που ισχύει και για τις δυο κατηγορίες παιδιών). Εξάλλου λογικό δεν είναι ότι αν προκαταβάλλεις κάποιον μαθητή ότι είναι χειρότερος τότε χαντακώνεις την πιθανότητα να προσπαθήσει περισσότερο, αφού το χαρακτηρίζεις εκ των προτέρων και του λες ευθέως ότι περιμένεις λιγότερα απ' αυτό; Ποιος νοιάστηκε (αυτολογοκρισία) αν ο «καλός» μαθητής βγει στην κοινωνία με περισσότερα εφόδια, αν στην πορεία το έχεις κάνει να αισθάνεται ανώτερο με αποτέλεσμα να γίνει μαλακισμένο; Δεν συζητάμε για το άλλο που του έχεις εμποτίσει από μικρό την ιδέα των διαχωρισμών σε τάξεις, ότι πάντα θα υστερεί και θα είναι πολίτης δεύτερης κατηγορίας. Φτάνεις μέχρι για υδραυλικός, τού λες, και τελείωσε. Τα παιδιά δεν είναι ηλίθια, ξέρουν από μόνα τους τις δυνατότητές τους. Εσύ σαν εκπαιδευτικός οφείλεις να τους δείξεις ότι έχουν ίδια αντιμετώπιση, ότι περιμένεις τα ίδια απ' αυτούς και ότι είναι εξίσου σημαντικοί και χρήσιμοι στην κοινωνία ό,τι κι αν κάνουν, όχι να δείχνεις ότι οι Χ είναι πιο σημαντικοί και γι' αυτό προβαίνουμε σε διαχωρισμό για να τους ωφελήσουμε.


----------



## bernardina (Oct 4, 2013)

Όνειρο ζωής ήταν για τους μαθητές της δεύτερης τάξης του 1ου Λυκείου η εκδρομή στην Ελβετία για να δουν από κοντά το πείραμα στο CERN. Οι ημερομηνίες είχαν κλειστεί εδώ και μήνες και θα ήταν από τους ελάχιστους μαθητές της Ηπείρου που θα είχαν την ευκαιρία να βρεθούν εκεί όπου συντελείται ένα θαύμα από την επιστήμη.
Όλοι λοιπόν περίμεναν πως και πως και την ώρα της αναχώρησης που ήταν προγραμματισμένη για το ερχόμενο Σάββατο.
Όμως η εκδρομή έμεινε όνειρο...
Το 1ο Λύκειο βρίσκεται υπό κατάληψη και παρά τις διαπραγματεύσεις μεταξύ των μαθητών των τάξεων δεν κατέστη δυνατή η λήξη της.
Φαίνεται όμως ότι υπήρξε και ανάλογη αδυναμία από τη Διεύθυνση του Σχολείου η οποία δεν κατάφερε να συνεννοηθεί ούτε με τους μαθητές, ούτε με τους γονείς... Και κυρίως δεν μπόρεσε να περάσει το μήνυμα ότι η κατάληψη θα έχει τις ίδιες συνέπειες για όλες τις πολυήμερες εκδρομές που προγραμματίζονται.
Με το επιχείρημα λοιπόν ότι οι καθηγητές δεν μπορούν να μπουν στο σχολείο και να προετοιμάσουν την εκδρομή στο CERN, αυτή ακυρώθηκε.

Πηγή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2013)

Εγώ να σχολιάσω τώρα εκείνο το "όνειρο ζωής"; Πόσο όνειρο ζωής μπορεί να είναι κάτι που το θέλεις εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 4, 2013)

Εξαρτάται. Πόσων χρονών είσαι;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2013)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, επίπεδα στις γλώσσες εφαρμόζονται ακόμα, απ'όσο ξέρω από φίλη μου καθηγήτρια αγγλικών σε γυμνάσιο. Ξεκινάει τη χρονιά με τεστ.


Και μετά το τεστ, τι κάνει; Χωρίζει τα παιδιά σε δύο τμήματα; Ή απλώς ξέρει τις δυνατότητες και τις αδυναμίες του καθενός και έτσι τις αντιμετωπίζει ανάλογα μέσα στο ίδιο μάθημα, στο ίδιο τμήμα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 4, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Εγώ να σχολιάσω τώρα εκείνο το "όνειρο ζωής"; Πόσο όνειρο ζωής μπορεί να είναι κάτι που το θέλεις εδώ και 2-3 χρόνια;


Καλημέρα. Καλό είναι να μην κάνουμε σχόλια που μας απομακρύνουν και από το θέμα του νήματος και από το θέμα του μηνύματος. Διότι, εν τοιαύτη περιπτώσει, θα πρέπει να σχολιάσω ότι το «πως και πως» θα έπρεπε να είναι «πώς και πώς».

Το δικό μου σχόλιο θα είναι ότι οι καταληψίες διακρίνονται από μονοκόμματη (ενίοτε και μονοκομματική) σκέψη και δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες ευαισθησίες πέρα από το στόχο τους. Η δική μου απορία είναι γιατί επιτρέπονται οι καταλήψεις σχολείων.


----------



## SBE (Oct 4, 2013)

Mελάνη: νομίζω τους χωρίζουν σε τμήματα, αλλά είναι τμήματα μόνο για την ξένη γλώσσα. 

Περί καταλήψεων: κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί αφήνουν οι γονείς τους ανήλικους να παρανομούν. 
Τώρα, από κει και πέρα, αν τις μέρες της κατάληψης είχαν κανονίσει να έρθει αντιπροσωπία της CERN να μιλήσει στο σχολείο και λόγω κατάληψης δεν τους άφηναν να μπουν μέσα, το ίδιο ζήτημα δεν θα είχαμε; Δεν γίνεται να κλείνεις το σχολείο αλλά να θέλεις να κάνεις σχολικές δραστηριότητες τις ίδιες μέρες. Θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν συνέλευση, να σταματήσουν την κατάληψη και να επιστρέψουν στα μαθήματά τους και στις εκδρομές τους. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, οικονομική κρίση δεν έχει εκεί πέρα; Μπορούν να πληρώσουν οι γονείς εκδρομές στην Ελβετία;


----------



## bernardina (Oct 11, 2013)

Βαβέλ σημαίνει «η πύλη του Θεού». Η σύγχυση που επικρατούσε στον περίφημο πύργο της που αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο της Γένεσης φαντάζει απλή αναστάτωση μπροστά σε αυτό που συμβαίνει στο μυαλό των 16χρονων και 17χρονων μαθητών των ελληνικών σχολείων. Στη Β’ Λυκείου, στην Τεχνολογική Κατεύθυνση, διδάσκεται το βιβλίο Τεχνολογία Επικοινωνιών. Παραβλέψτε το γεγονός πως το κράτος, μέσω του αρμόδιου υπουργείου και των διευθύνσεών του, έχει αποφασίσει να διδάξει την τεχνολογία μέσα από βιβλίο και όχι εμπειρικά και εξετάστε τι βιβλίο είναι αυτό. Γράφτηκε το 1991, δηλαδή όταν μεσουρανούσαν παιχνιδομηχανές Atari, όταν οι υπολογιστές έτρεχαν με Windows 3.0 και όταν στα charts του εξωτερικού έπαιζε το Unbelievable. Κάπως έτσι είναι, όντως. Απίστευτο να προσπαθείς να εμφυσήσεις την τεχνολογία μέσα από ένα βιβλίο 22 ετών, πιο «ηλικιωμένο» δηλαδή και από τα άτομα που το διδάσκονται.

Δείτε εδώ το σύγγραμμα. Είναι μια έκδοση 469 σελίδων, η οποία προφανώς και δεν διδάσκεται ολόκληρη. Ωραίο χαρτί, πολυτελές εξώφυλλο, περιεχόμενο που τότε -λογικά- ανταποκρίνονταν στις ανάγκες της εποχής. Ξέρετε, συσκευές αποθήκευσης οι δισκέτες, τα CD-ROM και CD-I και η λέξη διαδίκτυο να αναφέρεται στις 469 σελίδες τρεις μόνο φορές, εκ των οποίων η μία στον πρόλογο. Εάν, μάλιστα, κοιτάξετε στη σελίδα 359 θα δείτε στις δραστηριότητες να παροτρύνονται οι μαθητές να κάνουν χειροτεχνίες για να καταλάβουν πώς λειτουργεί η εκτύπωση. Χειροτεχνία και εκτύπωση σε παιδιά 16 και 17 ετών που γεννήθηκαν στην εποχή του ίντερνετ και που ακόμη και τα λάπτοπ τους φαίνονται απαρχαιωμένα. Παιδιά που θα έπρεπε να προετοιμάζονται για το 2020 και τις προκλήσεις της τρισδιάστατης εκτύπωσης και να μαθαίνουν πώς να κυκλοφορούν με σχετική ασφάλεια στα κοινωνικά δίκτυα. Μαθητές που θα έπρεπε να έχουν ερεθίσματα για το ελεύθερο λογισμικό και τις κοινωνικές προεκτάσεις του. Αλλά αυτοί μαθαίνουν για τα μαγνητόφωνα, τα οποία είναι δύσκολο ακόμη και να βρεις στο εμπόριο (σελ. 405).

Τα υπόλοιπα εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

LOL. «This account's public links are generating too much traffic and have been temporarily disabled! »

Το βιβλίο μπορεί να το δει κανείς και στις σελίδες του Digital School:
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSGL-B110/93/737,2748/


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2013)

Πάντως, καινούργια μουρμούρα βλέπω να ξεκινά πάλι από το βιβλίο Ιστορίας της Στ΄ Δημοτικού.

*Τι συμβαίνει πάλι με το βιβλίο της Ιστορίας της Στ΄ Δημοτικού; Τώρα διαμαρτύρεται ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*

Το βιβλίο το βρίσκετε εδώ:
http://ebooks.edu.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSDIM-F114/520/3385,13663/


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2013)

Προτείνω να καταργηθεί η ιστορία από την έκτη δημοτικού, μπας και τελειώσει το σήριαλ. 
Όσο για το βιβλίο πληροφορικής, εμένα δεν με ανησυχεί και τόσο το ότι διδάσκονται τα παιδιά από παλιό βιβλίο γιατί όπως παραδέχεται και το ίδιο το άρθρο, τα ξέρουν ήδη όλα. Πιο πολύ με απασχολεί το ότι πάνε χαμένες οι ώρες διδασκαλίας. Όμως...
Στις σελίδες του υπουργείου παιδείας υπάρχει υλικό καινούργιο για μαθητές και δασκάλους για το μάθημα αυτό, που σημαίνει ότι δεν περιορίζονται στη διδασκαλία του βιβλίου. Βεβαίως το θέμα είναι άμα υπάρχει ήδη υλικό γιατί δεν καταργείται το βιβλίο, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι το μόνο ακατανόητο στη χώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 11, 2013)

Δεν τα ξέρουν όλα. Ξέρουν απλώς βασικό χειρισμό. Δεν ξέρουν από συντήρηση, ασφάλεια, εγκατάσταση, λειτουργία, χειρισμό πακέτων λογισμικού -αν εξαιρέσουμε τα παιχνίδια- και πολλά ακόμη πράγματα που θα έπρεπε να διδάσκονται στο μάθημα πληροφορικής. Το ότι γεννήθηκαν στην εποχή της πληροφορίας δεν σημαίνει τίποτα άλλο πέρα από το ότι είναι πιο εξοικειωμένα με την χρήση και την γενική λειτουργία των μηχανημάτων αυτών. Δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να τους διδάξεις τι είναι ποντίκι, δεξί κλικ και τα ρέστα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 11, 2013)

Το ήξερα ότι θα κολλήσουμε στη λεπτομέρεια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2013)

Δεν είναι λεπτομέρεια η λανθασμένη παραδοχή ότι κάποιος που μεγάλωσε στην εποχή της πληροφορίας ξέρει από πληροφορική. Άλλωστε αυτό δίνεις σαν λόγο μη ανησυχίας που το βιβλίο είναι αλλού 'ντ' αλλού. Το τι υπάρχει στις σελίδες του υπουργείου, είναι αυτό που βάζεις σαν λεπτομέρεια στην συζήτηση και που δεν έχει και σημασία γιατί το κύριο διδακτικό εργαλείο είναι το βιβλίο, όχι το έξτρα υλικό. Ούτε φυσικά η ύλη μπορεί να βασίζεται στην διακριτική ευχέρεια του καθηγητή.


----------



## Psekastiko (Oct 12, 2013)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, καινούργια μουρμούρα βλέπω να ξεκινά πάλι από το βιβλίο Ιστορίας της Στ΄ Δημοτικού.
> 
> *Τι συμβαίνει πάλι με το βιβλίο της Ιστορίας της Στ΄ Δημοτικού; Τώρα διαμαρτύρεται ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ*
> 
> ...



Κατηγορούν τους συγγραφείς ότι δεν αναφέρουν το καθεστώς της 4ης Αυγούστου 1936 ως δικτατορία. Έτσι τουλάχιστον προκύπτει από την ερώτηση στη Βουλή. Επίσης (κατηγορούν) ότι στο βιβλίο ο Μεταξάς παρουσιάζεται σαν εθνοπατέρας και ότι οι διαδηλώσεις υπογείως παρουσιάζονται να ταλανίζουν την χώρα, άρα δεν είναι καλό να διαδηλώνουμε (σύμφωνα με τα όσα λένε στην ερώτηση). Πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για τρικυμία εν κρανίω στο πνεύμα της εποχής. Η 4η Αυγούστου αναφέρεται στο βιβλίο ρητά ως δικτατορία (υπάρχει και στο γλωσσάρι η λέξη) συν ότι ο Μεταξάς διώκει τους πολιτικούς του αντιπάλους. Σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι αν οι ερωτώντες βουλευτές μπήκαν στον κόπο να διαβάσουν 10 ολόκληρες γραμμές (Ε Ενότητα, Μεσοπόλεμος).


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2013)

Ωραία. Ήθελα να δω αν θα το πιάσει και κάποιος άλλος. Εμένα πραγματικά μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο, κάτι «σαν κάποιο λάκκο να 'χει η φάβα». Βεβαιώθηκα ότι λέμε για το ίδιο βιβλίο, μια και και τα άλλα παραθέματα τα βρήκα, αλλά η αναφορά των βουλευτών στον Μεταξά είναι έωλη. Τόσο πια δεν το είδαν; Έχουν βέβαια δίκιο ότι οι περιγραφές δεν είναι τόσο γλαφυρές όσο πρέπει (για να διαπαιδαγωγηθούν τα παιδιά του δημοτικού με τον τρόπο που θα ήθελαν οι βουλευτές), αλλά, αν τα προβλήματα του βιβλίου είναι μόνο αυτά που αναφέρουν, τότε μια χαρά πρέπει να είναι. Εντεκάχρονα παιδιά είναι, δεν χρειάζεται να μάθουν για το... ρετσινόλαδο.


----------



## rogne (Oct 12, 2013)

Λέει η ερώτηση: "Συγκεκριμένα δεν αναφέρεται το καθεστώς της 4ης Αυγούστου, ως δικτατορία" [sic]. Λέει το βιβλίο: "Στις 4 Αυγούστου του 1936 ο Μεταξάς, στον οποίο είχε αναθέσει την πρωθυπουργία ο βασιλιάς Γεώργιος Β', διέλυσε τη Βουλή και επέβαλε δικτατορία". Προφανώς στο βιβλίο _γίνεται _λόγος για την 4η Αυγούστου ως "δικτατορία". Άρα μάλλον κάτι άλλο ήθελαν να πουν οι βουλευτές, πιο κοντά (φαντάζομαι κι εγώ) στις "γλαφυρές περιγραφές" που λέει και ο nickel: "δεν παρουσιάζεται το καθεστώς της 4ης Αυγούστου σαν κανονική δικτατορία, εξωραΐζεται", κάτι τέτοιο. Χάλια διατύπωση διάλεξαν για να το πουν, πράγματι. 

Από την άλλη, το: _"Καθώς τα πολιτικά κόμματα έριζαν μεταξύ τους και στη χώρα επικρατούσε κοινωνική αναταραχή που εκφραζόταν με πορείες, διαδηλώσεις και απεργίες, ανέλαβε την εξουσία ο υπουργός των Στρατιωτικών Ιωάννης Μεταξάς."_, μου φαίνεται ακόμα πιο χάλια, ιδιαίτερα για 11χρονα στο σχολείο (για άλλες κατηγορίες του πληθυσμού, και εκτός σχολείου, ίσως να το δικαιολογούσα περισσότερο). Ούτε το: _"Ο Μεταξάς άσκησε διώξεις εναντίον των πολιτικών του αντιπάλων και προσπάθησε, χωρίς ουσιαστικό αποτέλεσμα, να προσεγγίσει τους αγρότες και τους εργάτες με διάφορα κοινωνικά μέτρα. Ως έμπειρος στρατιωτικός, φρόντισε να προετοιμάσει τη χώρα για τον πόλεμο που ερχόταν. Παράλληλα, ενώ επικαλούνταν την ουδετερότητα, ακολούθησε σταθερή πολιτική φιλίας με τη Βρετανία, τη μεγαλύτερη ναυτική δύναμη της εποχής."_, το λες ακριβώς περιγραφή μιας "δικτατορίας" έτσι που να την καταλαβαίνουν παιδιά. Αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι γενικό και διαχρονικό το σχολικό πρόβλημα με τον Μεταξά σε αυτές τις ηλικίες: πώς να εξηγήσεις στα παιδιά ότι το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΟΧΙ που γιορτάζουμε, αποθεώνουμε, κάνουμε παρέλαση, κλπ., το είπε ένας φασίστας δικτάτορας; Το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΟΧΙ δεν μετριάζεται. Ο φασίστας δικτάτορας απ' την άλλη...: _"Ο Ιωάννης Μεταξάς είχε ήδη από το 1936 φροντίσει για τη στρατιωτική προετοιμασία της χώρας. Έτσι, διπλασίασε τις πολεμικές δαπάνες, μερίμνησε για τη δημιουργία αξιόπιστου πυροβολικού και εκπόνησε σχέδια μάχης για ενδεχόμενες επιθέσεις από τη Βουλγαρία και αργότερα από την Ιταλία."_ (από το επόμενο κεφάλαιο του βιβλίου). Typical.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 12, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι μου κάνει εντύπωση που αντί να κάνει οποιοσδήποτε πολιτικός (εκτός της Ρεπούση, αν δεν απατώμαι) την οποιαδήποτε διαμαρτυρία για το ότι τα παιδιά αναγκάζονται ήδη από το δημοτικό να αποστηθίζουν βίους αγίων, λειτουργικά σκεύη, είδη αμφίων και άλλα τέτοια, επικεντρωνόμαστε κάθε χρόνο σε αυτό το έρμο το βιβλίο της ιστορίας. Δηλαδή, ένα ιδανικό βιβλίο ιστορίας θα δημιουργούσε σκεπτόμενους μαθητές, οπότε πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε, αλλά δεν ενοχλεί η υποχρεωτική κατήχηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 12, 2013)

Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα η ύπαρξη των θρησκευτικών στο σχολείο και σαν καλός άθεος, όταν βοηθούσα το 12χρονο ξαδερφάκι μου στα μαθήματα, τού έλεγα να μην αποστηθίζει τους βίους των αγίων ή θρησκευτικές λεπτομέρειες αλλά μόνο ό,τι είχε να κάνει με ηθικά διδάγματα. Ωστόσο δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν σήμερα πολλοί ψυχάκηδες που να απαιτούν την αποστήθιση σκευών και διαφόρων άλλων λεπτομερειών. Φυσικά πρέπει να καταργηθεί ως μάθημα, για μένα δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο συζήτησης. Όποιος θέλει κατήχηση, υπάρχουν τα κατηχητικά, ας στέλνει εκεί τα παιδιά του.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Η Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν πεθαίνει.
Δημόσια και ιδιωτικά, η ίδια μένει. 
Η διαρροή θεμάτων και η "βελτίωση βαθμολογίας" στο Διεθνές Απολυτήριο. 

ΥΓ Δεν θα έπρεπε να μου κάνει εντύπωση η διαβλητότητα των εξετάσεων και δεν πιστέυω ότι η Ελλάδα έχει την αποκλειστικότητα σ'αυτή γιατί είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Άρη, και αλλού μάλλον είναι πιο πολλά. Πιο πολύ με εντυπωσιάζει η αφέλεια (ας την πούμε έτσι) των διοργανωτών του ΙΒ που διοργανώνουν τις εξετάσεις όπως τις διοργανώνουν και επαφίενται στην ακεραιότητα του εκάστοτε σχολείου.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2013)

O τίτλος «Κολεγιές στα κολέγια», πάντως, κέρδισε το ίντερνετ για σήμερα!


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Είναι ευφυής τίτλος.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 14, 2013)

Άλλωστε γλωσσικά υπάρχει ετυμολογική συγγένεια: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9103


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...
> Η διαρροή θεμάτων και η "βελτίωση βαθμολογίας" στο Διεθνές Απολυτήριο.
> ...



Με κάτι τέτοια, στο τέλος το ιντερνάσιοναλ μπακαλορεά θα γίνει μπακαλοχάρτ ιντερνασιονάλ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 14, 2013)

Και το τέλος θα έρθει από την Ελλάδα.
(μιά ακόμα πρωτοπορία μας, θα δείξουμε για μια ακόμα φορά το δρόμο)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Προσωπικά με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα η ύπαρξη των θρησκευτικών στο σχολείο [...] Φυσικά πρέπει να καταργηθεί ως μάθημα, για μένα δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο συζήτησης.





Palavra said:


> ...ένα ιδανικό βιβλίο ιστορίας θα δημιουργούσε σκεπτόμενους μαθητές, οπότε πρέπει να το αλλάξουμε, αλλά δεν ενοχλεί η υποχρεωτική κατήχηση.


Εγώ προφανώς θεωρώ επίσης ότι θα έπρεπε να καταργηθεί, κάνω και ό,τι μπορώ για αυτό μέσα από την Ένωση Αθέων, και θλίβομαι που ενώ επί της αρχής πολλοί θα συμφωνήσουν με αυτό σε μία συζήτηση, τελικά στην πράξη μόνον οι άθεοι (και μόνο μια χούφτα από δαύτους) κινητοποιούνται για να διεκδικήσουν αυτού του είδους τις αλλαγές. Αλλά τα θρησκευτικά είναι ένα μέρος μόνο ενός συνολικού προβλήματος.

Ο τρόπος που αντιμετωπίζονται τα θρησκευτικά (και η ιστορία, και η γλώσσα, και όλα τα μαθήματα τελικά) είναι ένα σύμπτωμα της ασθένειας του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος - της αρτηριοσκλήρωσης. Εμμονή στην εκπαιδευτική παράδοση χωρίς επανεξέταση σε συνάρτηση με τις πραγματικές ανάγκες των πολιτών (δεν λέω παιδιών, γιατί τα παιδιά είναι πρωτίστως πολίτες, οι οποίοι πολιτες σύντομα θα ενηλικιωθούν, θα ψηφίζουν, θα εργάζονται, θα κάμουν πολιτική και θα εκπαιδεύουν τη νέα γενιά παιδιών). Ξεκόλλημα χρειάζεται και αναθεώρηση των εκπαιδευτικών προτύπων με βάση σύγχρονες αρχές και όχι αναπαραγωγή των προτύπων που κουβαλάμε από την εποχή του διαφωτισμού.

Μια χαζομάρα ας πούμε που εντόπισα φέτος είναι ότι ενώ μέχρι και την 4η δημοτικού τα παιδιά είχαν 4 ώρες γυμναστική την εβδομάδα, από την 5η και μετά έχουν μόνο δύο - προφανώς για να δοθεί έμφαση στα "σημαντικά" μαθήματα, τα "ακαδημαϊκά". Όλοι αυτοί που κόπτονται για το αρχαίο πνεύμα αθάνατο και την τρισχιλιετή γλώσσα, πώς ξεχνούν τη σημασία της άθλησης στην αρχαία ελληνική παιδεία; Δύο ώρες γυμναστική μόνο, για παιδιά στην προεφηβεία; Πάμε καλά; Και φυσικά μαθήματα του τύπου θεατρική αγωγή, μουσική και εικαστικά είναι "δευτερεύοντα" και "ασήμαντα", στη μουσική τραγουδάνε τραγουδάκια όπως κάναμε πριν 40 χρόνια που το λέγαμε "ωδική", ενώ το βιβλίο τους έχει ένα σωρό πράγματα, ενώ θα μπορούσαν να μάθουν να διαβάζουν νότες, να παίζουν ένα απλό όργανο (τι απόγινε η φλογέρα; η μελόντικα; ), να κατανοούν ένα μουσικό έργο... εκείνη η έρμη η πληροφορική δε είναι τραγική, οι δάσκαλοι είναι αναπληρωτές (άλλος κάθε χρόνο) που απλώς βολεύονται με ένα μισθό και θεωρούν ότι τα παιδιά είτε "τα ξέρουν ήδη όλα" είτε "σιγά μη μάθουν τίποτα έτσι κι αλλιώς", ο περσινός δεν γνώριζε καν ποιο είναι το παιδί μου (!) όταν πήγα να τον δω. Και μη μου πείτε ότι φταίνε οι εκπαιδευτικοί ως άτομα, διότι και αυτοί προϊόντα του συστήματος είναι.

Είδα ένα πολύ ωραίο σχετικό βιντεάκι και ήρθα να το ποστάρω, αν και φοβάμαι ότι θα έρθει ο Ζάζουλας να μου υποδείξει ότι το έχει ήδη ποστάρει κάποιος άλλος κάποτε άλλοτε.


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2013)

Όχι ακριβώς αυτό, αλλά από Κεν Ρόμπινσον έχουμε, κι αυτό, και άλλα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...
> Είδα ένα πολύ ωραίο σχετικό βιντεάκι και ήρθα να το ποστάρω, αν και φοβάμαι ότι θα έρθει ο Ζάζουλας να μου υποδείξει ότι το έχει ήδη ποστάρει κάποιος άλλος κάποτε άλλοτε.


Μάγισσα είσαι; :)

Ακριβώς το ίδιο σ' εκείνο το νήμα που επισήμανε ο Εαρίωνας (RSA Animate - Changing Education Paradigms), το είχε ποστάρει ο Νίκελ, μόνο που αυτό εδώ έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους. Χρήσιμο ακόμα κι αν δεν είχε αυτό το πρόσθετο χαρακτηριστικό, διότι repetitio...



nickel said:


> Σήμερα είχα με την κόρη μου την κουβέντα ενός άλλου βίντεο τού Κεν Ρόμπινσον, από ομιλία του στο RSA. Είναι εντυπωσιακή η βραχεία (11λεπτη) εκδοχή με το RSA Animation, που έβαλα εδώ. Αλλά άκουσα και ολόκληρη την ομιλία, στο RSA (υπάρχει και στο YouTube). Διαρκεί 55 λεπτά, αλλά τα αξίζει.



Με την ευκαιρία, από την ίδια σειρά της RSA (Royal Society of Arts) έχουμε ένα για τη γλώσσα: Language as a window into human nature, βασισμένο σε ομιλία του Στίβεν Πίνκερ.
Να κάνω κι εγώ μια μαντεψιά: τώρα θα 'ρθει η SBE να «προβάλει τις αντιρρήσεις της».  
Πανξεπιτονισμός.


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2013)

Αφού τα έχω πει, γιατί να τα ξαναλέω;

Σοβαρά πάντως, τέρμα η μουσική στο σχολείο; Εγώ είχα μελόντικα και έμαθα στοιχειώδες σολφέζ στο σχολείο. Τρισάθλια φυσικά, γιατί δεν έδινα σημασία, αλλά ε, κάτι έμαθα. Μήπως απλά γιατί είχαμε σοβαρή καθηγήτρια μουσικής;


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 21, 2013)

> Στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια της κυτταρικής μεμβράνης ενός νευρώνα που βρίσκεται σε ηρεμία, δηλαδή που δε δέχεται ερεθίσματα, υπάρχει υψηλή συγκέντρωση ιόντων νατρίου (Na+), ενώ στην εσωτερική επιφάνεια υπάρχει μεγάλη συγκέντρωση ιόντων καλίου (Κ+) και αρνητικών ιόντων (όπως ΡΟ4 3- SΟ4 2-κ.ά.) (εικ. 9.2). Η μεμβράνη διατηρεί την άνιση αυτή κατανομή των ιόντων με τη βοήθεια ενός μηχανισμού ενεργητικής μεταφοράς, της αντλίας Na+/K+, που βρίσκεται στη μεμβράνη του νευρικού κυττάρου. Η αντλία Na+/K+ για κάθε τρία Na+ που απομακρύνει από το εσωτερικό του κυττάρου μεταφέρει ταυτόχρονα στο εσωτερικό δύο Κ+. Τα αρνητικά ιόντα διαχέονται ελάχιστα. Η μεγάλη συγκέντρωση θετικών ιόντων στην εξωτερική επιφάνεια της μεμβράνης και αρνητικών ιόντων στην εσωτερική δημιουργούν διαφορά δυναμικού. Το δυναμικό αυτό ονομάζεται δυναμικό ηρεμίας και είναι περίπου -70 mV (επειδή η εσωτερική επιφάνεια της μεμβράνης είναι ηλεκτραρνητικά φορτισμένη σε σχέση με την εξωτερική). Η μεμβράνη του νευρώνα διατηρεί το δυναμικό ηρεμίας για όσο διάστημα δε δέχεται κάποιο ερέθισμα ή, όταν δέχεται ερεθίσματα, με ένταση μικρότερη από κάποια οριακή τιμή.
> 
> Βιολογία Α' Λυκείου



Ας με φωτίσουν οι χημικοί, φυσικοί και βιολόγοι της παρέας εμένα τον αδαή απαντώντας μου στο ερώτημα "Γιατί πρέπει να το ξέρει και σε τι θα του χρησιμεύσει ενός παιδιού της Α' Λυκείου ή οποιουδήποτε ανθρώπου, αν θέλετε τη γνώμη μου, το παραπάνω;" :scared: :woot:
Νοσούν τα Αρχαία, σύμφωνοι, αλλά και τα άλλα δεν πάνε πίσω, ε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 21, 2013)

Εδώ υπάρχει το πδφ του κεφαλαίου από το οποίο έφερες το απόσπασμα (το κείμενό σου είναι η πρώτη παράγραφος της σελ. 155). Νομίζω ότι σωστή κρίση για το βιβλίο και το κεφάλαιο πρέπει να προκύψει από την εξέταση τουλάχιστον ολόκληρης της ενότητας και όχι μιας παραγράφου.

Θα παραδεχτώ, πάντως, επειδή ξεφύλλισα το βιβλίο, ότι μου φαίνεται υπερβολικό για παιδιά Α' Λυκείου. Σαν να μοιάζει φτιαγμένο πληθωρικό προκειμένου να είναι δύσκολο να αποστηθιστεί για τις πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις.


----------



## nickel (Oct 21, 2013)

azimuthios said:


> Νοσούν τα Αρχαία, σύμφωνοι, αλλά και τα άλλα δεν πάνε πίσω, ε;


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Τη συζήτηση για την αλλαγή της διδακτέας ύλης δεν θα την άρχιζα σώνει και καλά από τα αρχαία. Οπωσδήποτε δεν θα σταματούσα στα αρχαία. Και 1000% θα συμπεριλάμβανα τα αρχαία. Στη συζήτηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

nickel said:


> Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Τη συζήτηση για την αλλαγή της διδακτέας ύλης δεν θα την άρχιζα σώνει και καλά από τα αρχαία. Οπωσδήποτε δεν θα σταματούσα στα αρχαία. Και 1000% θα συμπεριλάμβανα τα αρχαία. Στη συζήτηση.



Επίσης. Την χημεία και την βιολογία θα τις έβαζα μέσα ασυζητητί. Είναι λίγα τα πράγματα που δεν είναι υπερβολικά για να ξέρει ο μέσος μη βιολόγος και μη χημικός και σίγουρα δεν χρειάζονται από 5 χρόνια μαθημάτων το καθένα. Επίσης βρίσκω τρελά φαιδρό να είναι ένα μάθημα η γεωλογία και η γεωγραφία, προφανώς με το κριτήριο ότι αρχίζουν και τα δυο από γεω-.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

Κι εγώ μαζί σας, ως βιολόγος και ως άνθρωπος.


azimuthios said:


> Νοσούν τα Αρχαία, σύμφωνοι, αλλά και τα άλλα δεν πάνε πίσω, ε;


Ω ναι. Και η βιολογία, και η χημεία, και τα μαθηματικά...


Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης βρίσκω τρελά φαιδρό να είναι ένα μάθημα η γεωλογία και η γεωγραφία, προφανώς με το κριτήριο ότι αρχίζουν και τα δυο από γεω-.


Όπως και η γεωμαντεία άλλωστε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

Να πω κι εγώ τον πόνο μου τώρα που το θυμήθηκα. Βιβλίο φυσικών Ε δημοτικού:


> Ο ήχος γκρεμίζει τείχη
> 
> Μελετώντας την ιστορία μαθαίνουμε ότι η κατάκτηση της Ιεριχούς από τους Εβραίους δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολη, λόγω των καλών οχυρωματικών της έργων. Ο αρχηγός τους, ο Ιησούς του Ναυί, έβαλε τους Εβραίους να φτιάξουν ειδικές σάλπιγγες. Όταν αυτές σάλπισαν όλες μαζί, τα τείχη κατέρρευσαν «σαν από θαύμα»


Πολύ αστείο που γράφοντας για την Ιεριχώ ξεκινάει: "Μελετώντας την *ιστορία* μαθαίνουμε..." και ιστορία είναι εβραϊκή μυθολογία, ενώ στην επόμενη σελίδα διαβάζουμε "Ένας *μύθος* για την Ηχώ" και είναι μια ιστορία από την ελληνική μυθολογία.

Ρώτησα γνωστούς μου φυσικούς και μου είπαν ότι είναι αδύνατον να πέσουν τείχη από τον ήχο σαλπιγγών που παίζονται από ανθρώπους (δεν μπορεί ούτε καν να πει κανείς ότι έστω, δεν είναι ιστορικό το γεγονός, αλλά _θα μπορούσε_ να συμβεί).

Δεν ξέρω τι από τα δύο είναι πιο ανησυχητικό: ότι μαθαίνουν στα παιδιά να μπερδεύουν ιστορία με μυθολογία, ή ότι τα μαθαίνουν λάθος τις αρχές της φυσικής;

Χάθηκε να βάλουν καμιά σοπράνο να σπάει κρύσταλλα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Και η βιολογία, και η χημεία, και τα μαθηματικά...



—Μα τη βιολογία θα κόψουμε κύριε Υπουργέ; Και τι θα εξετάζουμε στις Πανελλαδικές;
—Να κάνουμε μπακαλορεά. Και αν όχι τη βιολογία, τι να κόψουμε;
—Μα έχουμε τόσες ώρες αρχαία, κύριε υπουργέ...
—Και πού θα απασχολούνται οι φιλόλογοι αν τα κόψουμε; Οι βιολόγοι μπορούν τουλάχιστον να πάνε σε κανένα εργαστήριο...
—Να κόψουμε από τα μαθηματικά.
—Ε, συνάδελφε, σε ακούμε, ξέρεις. Πώς θα ζήσει ο άνθρωπος τη σήμερον ημέρα χωρίς μαθηματικά;
—Γιατί, χρειάζεται συνολοθεωρία για να βγάλεις την πιστωτική και να πληρώσεις στον Σκλαβενίτη;
—Ενώ τα θρησκευτικά...
—Κύριοι, κύριοι, ηρεμία. Ευχαριστώ. Στείλτε μου παρακαλώ γραπτά τις εισηγήσεις σας. Κύριε γενικέ γραμματέα, να συγκροτήσετε μια επιτροπή από τους διευθυντές των οικείων διευθύνσεων για να εξετάσουν το θέμα της ύλης. Και, γενικέ, να συνεδριάσουν και να δουλέψουν. Και να μου φέρουν νέες ιδέες. Όχι να μου επικαιροποιήσουν εκείνο το πόρισμα της επιτροπής του 1872 που ανακυκλώνεται στο Υπουργείο από τότε με σκοπό να μου ζητήσουν αύξηση της διδακτέας και νέες προσλήψεις. Συνεννοηθήκαμε;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ρώτησα γνωστούς μου φυσικούς και μου είπαν ότι είναι αδύνατον να πέσουν τείχη από τον ήχο σαλπιγγών που παίζονται από ανθρώπους (δεν μπορεί ούτε καν να πει κανείς ότι έστω, δεν είναι ιστορικό το γεγονός, αλλά _θα μπορούσε_ να συμβεί).



Το αστείο είναι ότι η χρήση υπερήχων είναι μια από τις μη καταστροφικές μεθόδους ελέγχου της ποιότητας δομικών στοιχείων (μετράμε την ταχύτητα του ήχου στο μέσο, χαρτογραφώντας τις ατέλειες, τις ρωγμές και την κλάση του υλικού). Πιθανόν βέβαια στην αρχαιότητα να είχαν συσχετίσει κάποιοι λαοί το σπάσιμο του φράγματος του ήχου (sonic boom), που ακούγεται σαν εκκωφαντική έκρηξη, με την καταστροφική δύναμη, εξαιτίας του ωστικού κύματος που το συνοδεύει σε περιπτώσεις εκρήξεων (π.χ. πτώση αστεροειδούς). Βέβαια άλλο το σπάσιμο τζαμιού από ατμοσφαιρική συμπίεση κι άλλο από παλμικό συντονισμό.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Τα μαθήματα που χρειάζονται είναι η οικιακή οικονομία, η αγωγή του πολίτη και η πατριδογνωσία (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται σήμερα το μάθημα των γενικών γνώσεων που δεν κολλάνε αλλού). Δυστυχώς, και τα τρία θεωρούνται άχρηστα μαθήματα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

> *Ο ήχος γκρεμίζει τείχη*
> Μελετώντας την ιστορία μαθαίνουμε ότι η κατάκτηση της Ιεριχούς από τους Εβραίους δεν ήταν καθόλου εύκολη, λόγω των καλών οχυρωματικών της έργων. Ο αρχηγός τους, ο Ιησούς του Ναυί, έβαλε τους Εβραίους να φτιάξουν ειδικές σάλπιγγες. Όταν αυτές σάλπισαν όλες μαζί, τα τείχη κατέρρευσαν «σαν από θαύμα».
> http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/modules/ebook/show.php/DSDIM-E107/154/1099,4020/



Τι ψέματα! Αφού ξέρουμε ότι προηγήθηκαν επί εφτά ημέρες γυροβολιές με την κιβωτό. Πώς αγνοείται η επίδραση της πιστής τήρησης των εντολών του Θεού;

Η Ιεριχώ είχε τα τείχη της κλειστά κι αμπαρωμένα για να μην μπορέσουν να μπουν οι Ισραηλίτες. Κανείς δεν έβγαινε ούτε έμπαινε στην πόλη. Τότε είπε ο Κύριος στον Ιησού: «Σου παραδίνω την Ιεριχώ, το βασιλιά της και τους πολεμιστές της στα χέρια σου. Εσύ και όλος ο στρατός θα παρελάσετε γύρω από την πόλη, κάνοντας μια φορά την ημέρα επί έξι μέρες το γύρο της. Εφτά ιερείς θα πηγαίνουν μπροστά από την κιβωτό και θα κρατούν εφτά κεράτινες σάλπιγγες. Την έβδομη μέρα θα κάνετε εφτά φορές το γύρο της πόλης, ενώ οι ιερείς θα σαλπίζουν με τις σάλπιγγες. Όταν τους ακούσετε να δώσουν παρατεταμένο σάλπισμα, τότε όλος ο στρατός θα βγάλει μεγάλον αλαλαγμό και το τείχος της πόλης θα πέσει κάτω. Αμέσως οι Ισραηλίτες θα ορμήσουν στην επίθεση και θα μπουν κατ' ευθείαν στην πόλη». 
http://bibles.org/ell-TGVD/Josh/6


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 22, 2013)

Ναι, έπρεπε να συνυπολογίσουν όλους τους παράγοντες, επιστήμονες σου λέει μετά...



SBE said:


> η πατριδογνωσία (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται σήμερα το μάθημα των γενικών γνώσεων που δεν κολλάνε αλλού)


Λέγεται μελέτη περιβάλλοντος, και είναι αρκετά παραφουσκωμένο πλέον με αρκετές πληροφορίες (και καλά κάνει). Φέτος, δηλαδή στην Ε δημοτικού, έχουμε* και αγωγή του πολίτη.

*(πληθυντικός μητρότητας)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

SBE said:


> Τα μαθήματα που χρειάζονται είναι η οικιακή οικονομία, η αγωγή του πολίτη και η πατριδογνωσία (ή όπως αλλιώς λέγεται σήμερα το μάθημα των γενικών γνώσεων που δεν κολλάνε αλλού). Δυστυχώς, και τα τρία θεωρούνται άχρηστα μαθήματα.


Βάλε κι ένα σωστό μάθημα υπολογιστών και είσαι μέσα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Βάλε κι ένα σωστό μάθημα υπολογιστών και είσαι μέσα!


Pls define «σωστό»...


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

Gladly 
1. Εξαρτήματα του υπολογιστή, τύποι υπολογιστών, μέσα μεταφοράς δεδομένων
2. Λειτουργικά συστήματα και γλώσσες προγραμματισμού
3. Παραδείγματα χρήσης υπολογιστών: από την καθημερινή ζωή έως την κατασκευή μοντέλων για τα καιρικά φαινόμενα
4. Διαδίκτυο: ιστορία, τρόπος λειτουργίας, χρήσεις
5. Ασφάλεια: ιοί, προσωπικά δεδομένα, ακατάλληλο περιεχόμενο
Ξεχνώ τίποτε;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Ξεχνώ τίποτε;


Από τη θεωρία στην πράξη:
Στο σπίτι, στο σχολικό εργαστήρι, στο ίντερνετ-καφέ. Όλοι να ξέρουν τις βασικές λειτουργίες και το τι μπορούν να κάνουν με τους υπολογιστές.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

Ναι, αυτό περιλαμβάνεται στο 3. Πρέπει όμως να δείξεις και ότι ο υπολογιστής δεν είναι μόνο αυτό που βλέπουμε γύρω μας, αλλά μπορεί να βοηθήσει και σε πολύ δύσκολα προβλήματα - γι' αυτό θα μιλήσεις και για τα υπολογιστικά μοντέλα, μερικά παραδείγματα πολύ δύσκολων αναλύσεων (π.χ. κρυσταλλογραφικές αναλύσεις) και λίγα ακόμα τέτοια παραδείγματα ώστε να ξέρουν τα παιδιά ότι αυτό το εργαλείο που βλέπουν καθημερινά είναι εξαιρετικά ισχυρό.


----------



## Earion (Oct 22, 2013)

+1 SBE

(πέντε χαρακτήρες)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Gladly
> 1. Εξαρτήματα του υπολογιστή, τύποι υπολογιστών, μέσα μεταφοράς δεδομένων
> 2. Λειτουργικά συστήματα και γλώσσες προγραμματισμού
> 3. Παραδείγματα χρήσης υπολογιστών: από την καθημερινή ζωή έως την κατασκευή μοντέλων για τα καιρικά φαινόμενα
> ...



ΟΚ. Να βάλουμε και του Νίκελ. Μια ώρα την εβδομάδα σε μια σχολική χρονιά φτάνει;

Μιλάμε για μαθήματα σχολείου, όχι πανεπιστημιακά. Ένα ή δύο ωριαία μαθήματα καλύπτουν το 1ο, μπορούμε να λέμε όσα θέλουμε για το 3ο (ιδίως αν τα αντιμετωπίσουμε σαν περιεχόμενα μιας σύγχρονης πατριδογνωσίας), από άλλες δύο ώρες για το 4 και το 5. 

Μάθημα μπορεί να γίνει στο 2 --αλλά πόσο σοβαρά; Θα μάθουν τα παιδιά να προγραμματίζουν με το σχολικό πρόγραμμα; Άντε να μάθουν να φτιάχνουν αλγόριθμους (που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά στη λογική ανάλυση από άλλα μαθήματα) και να τους μετατρέπουν σε πρόγραμμα με ψευτογλώσσα (όπως γίνεται και τώρα, δηλαδή).

Για τα υπόλοιπα μόνο σε πολύ γενική μορφή με σεμιναριακή επιμόρφωση στα εφήμερα έχει νόημα να διδαχτούν.

Εργαστήρια χρειάζονται. Ελεύθερα διδακτικά προγράμματα και αυτονομία από τυπική διδασκαλία και προκατασκευασμένες γνώσεις. Γίνονται αυτά με το συνολικό ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γίνονται αυτά με το συνολικό ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα;


Αν δεν γίνονται, να αλλάξει το σύστημα. Αλλιώς θα βουλιάξουμε στη μοιρολατρία. Θέλω τους τύπους που θα βγουν και θα λένε «Yes, we can», στα ελληνικά.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ένα ή δύο ωριαία μαθήματα καλύπτουν το 1ο, μπορούμε να λέμε όσα θέλουμε για το 3ο (ιδίως αν τα αντιμετωπίσουμε σαν περιεχόμενα μιας σύγχρονης πατριδογνωσίας), από άλλες δύο ώρες για το 4 και το 5.


Νομίζω ότι μπορείς να προσαρμόσεις το περιεχόμενο στις ώρες διδασκαλίας: καθένα από τα πέντε σημεία μπορεί να παρουσιαστεί μέσα σε μία ώρα ή να γίνει αντικείμενο ολόκληρου πανεπιστημιακού εξαμήνου, ανάλογα με το επίπεδο λεπτομέρειας που θέλεις. Για το 1ο, π.χ. έχεις να πεις για επιτραπέζιους, φορητούς και tablet, να μιλήσεις για επεξεργαστές, οθόνες, μητρικές και άλλες κάρτες, να περιγράψεις τι είναι ο σκληρός δίσκος, η δισκέτα και το CD/DVD, να μιλήσεις για τη διαφορά μεταξύ USB και stick (χεχε), και να βάλεις και σχετικές ασκήσεις. Δεν θα χρειαστείς 8 ώρες για όλα αυτά; 



drsiebenmal said:


> Μάθημα μπορεί να γίνει στο 2 --αλλά πόσο σοβαρά; Θα μάθουν τα παιδιά να προγραμματίζουν με το σχολικό πρόγραμμα; Άντε να μάθουν να φτιάχνουν αλγόριθμους (που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά στη λογική ανάλυση από άλλα μαθήματα) και να τους μετατρέπουν σε πρόγραμμα με ψευτογλώσσα (όπως γίνεται και τώρα, δηλαδή).


Η πρόταση διδακτέας ύλης που υποβάλλω  δεν περιλαμβάνει εκμάθηση ικανοτήτων προγραμματισμού αλλά περιγραφή των γλωσσών προγραμματισμού. Αν υπάρχουν όμως οι διδακτικές ώρες, γιατί να μη γίνουν και μερικά μαθήματα BASIC; Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γράψεις «10. PRINT "HELLO" 20. GOTO 10»; 



drsiebenmal said:


> Για τα υπόλοιπα μόνο σε πολύ γενική μορφή με σεμιναριακή επιμόρφωση στα εφήμερα έχει νόημα να διδαχτούν.


Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ακριβώς αυτά που τα παιδιά γνωρίζουν ήδη, και άρα θα ενδιαφέρονται και θα έχουν και απορίες!

Α, να συμπληρώσω στο 4. και «βασικές γνώσεις δικτύων υπολογιστών», πριν φτάσουμε στο Διαδίκτυο. Ορίστε, γέμισε η χρονιά!



drsiebenmal said:


> Εργαστήρια χρειάζονται. Ελεύθερα διδακτικά προγράμματα και αυτονομία από τυπική διδασκαλία και προκατασκευασμένες γνώσεις. Γίνονται αυτά με το συνολικό ελληνικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα;


Καλά, προφανώς και δεν γίνονται - εδώ χρειάζονται 10 χρόνια για να αποφασίσουν να αλλάξουν ένα ξεπερασμένο βιβλίο!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 22, 2013)

Μισό λεπτό. Να σας κατεβάσω από τα σύννεφα. Και επί τη ευκαιρία να δώσω ακόμα μια σπρωξιά στο φόρουμ προς τη "συντηρητική" κατεύθυνση.













Οκέι. Τώρα μπορείτε να συνεχίσετε. Ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σας.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Α, ναι, κάτι μου θυμίζει αυτό...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Gladly
> 1. Εξαρτήματα του υπολογιστή, τύποι υπολογιστών, μέσα μεταφοράς δεδομένων
> 2. Λειτουργικά συστήματα και γλώσσες προγραμματισμού
> 3. Παραδείγματα χρήσης υπολογιστών: από την καθημερινή ζωή έως την κατασκευή μοντέλων για τα καιρικά φαινόμενα
> ...



Ελπίζω να μην τα έβαλες με σειρά προτεραιότητας :)



drsiebenmal said:


> Μάθημα μπορεί να γίνει στο 2 --αλλά πόσο σοβαρά; Θα μάθουν τα παιδιά να προγραμματίζουν με το σχολικό πρόγραμμα; Άντε να μάθουν να φτιάχνουν αλγόριθμους (που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να έχουν προχωρήσει αρκετά στη λογική ανάλυση από άλλα μαθήματα) και να τους μετατρέπουν σε πρόγραμμα με ψευτογλώσσα (όπως γίνεται και τώρα, δηλαδή).



Εξαρτάται αν διδάσκεις προγραμματισμό ή αρχές προγραμματισμού. Για το δεύτερο χρειάζεται να έχεις διδάξει μέχρι εξισώσεις ενώ για το πρώτο χρειάζεται να έχεις διδάξει λογική ανάλυση, στατιστική, διαφορικό και ολοκληρωτικό λογισμό και θεωρία μοντέλων (άλλο να φτιάξεις απλό κομπιουτεράκι κι άλλο AI). Αυτό που διδάσκονται τώρα τα παιδιά είναι επιεικώς άχρηστο.



dharvatis said:


> Αν υπάρχουν όμως οι διδακτικές ώρες, γιατί να μη γίνουν και μερικά μαθήματα BASIC; Πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γράψεις «10. PRINT "HELLO" 20. GOTO 10»;



Καθόλου, αλλά είναι τελείως άχρηστο από μόνο του. Σημασία δεν έχει να παπαγαλίσει κανείς πέντε γραμμές κώδικα αλλά να καταλάβει την φιλοσοφία πίσω από την λογική ακολουθία και τον συσχετισμό συνεπειών μεταξύ των γραμμών του κώδικα, γιατί πρόκειται για πλέγμα, όχι για κείμενο. Εξάλλου η μόνη γλώσσα που αξίζει να διδάξει κάποιος είναι η C, όλες οι άλλες μοιραία θα είναι άχρηστες όταν θα αποφοιτήσει το παιδί απ' το σχολείο. Η C είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα, επειδή είναι ανοιχτή, αλλά για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι πάντα επίκαιρη. Ποιος προγραμματίζει σήμερα σε Cobol, Basic, Pascal ή Fortran;

Καλύτερο θα ήταν ένα μάθημα που θα διδάσκονται χρήση γλωσσών πολύ υψηλότερου επιπέδου, με έτοιμα controls (όπως ήταν η Visual Basic) και αυτό στις τελευταίες τάξεις του λυκείου. Σαν ιδέα όμως, όχι σαν κανονική διδασκαλία γλώσσας.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Προς σύννεφο, ενταύθα: Ελληνική παιδεία FAIL 

Ο γιος μου (μαθητής Β' Λυκείου), μου παρουσίασε πριν από λίγο ένα πολυτελέστατο βιβλίο 470 σελίδων με ιλουστρασιόν χαρτί, τετραχρωμία και δε συμμαζεύεται, το οποίο φέρει το βαρύγδουπο τίτλο "Τεχνολογία Επικοινωνιών". Το εν λόγω βιβλίο είναι γραμμένο το 1991 (!) από κάποιον Mark Sanders (δεν τον γνωρίζω τον άνθρωπο, ώρα του καλή αν ζει). Στις 470 σελίδες δεν υπάρχει καν αναφορά στο internet...δεν υπάρχει καν η λέξη στο γλωσσάρι του βιβλίου*. Δε μιλάμε βέβαια για κοινωνικά δίκτυα κτλ...εννοείται... Μου διαβάζει λοιπόν ο μαθητής των 17 ετών χαμογελώντας από την ενότητα μέσα αποθήκευσης ..."σήμερα χρησιμοποιούνται οι μαγνητικές ταινίες και οι πλαστικές δισκέτες..." και με ρωτάει: -*Ρε πατέρα μήπως σου έχει ξεμείνει καμιά δισκέτα να δω πως ήταν; *
[...]​
Πράγματι, βρήκα το βιβλίο αυτό (βλ. παραπάνω) και έμαθα το εξής:

Κατά τρόπο όμοιο, η μαγνητική κεφαλή μπορεί να "διαβάσει" δεδομένα από το μαγνητικό μέσο αποθηκεύσεως και να τα ξαναστείλει στον υπολογιστή. Τα μαγνητισμένα οξείδια παραμένουν όπως ήταν, έκτος αν η μαγνητική κεφαλή γράψει νέα δεδομένα επάνω στα παλαιά. Στην πραγματικότητα, έναν κανονικό μαγνήτη, αν τον φέρομε σε επαφή με το μαγνητικό μέσο, θα καταστρέψει όλα τα δεδομένα που έχουν αποθηκευθεί

Υπάρχουν τρία είδη μαγνητικών μέσων: εύκαμπτοι δίσκοι, σκληροί δίσκοι και μαγνητοταινίες. Παρακάτω περιγράφεται το καθένα από αυτά.

Εύκαμπτοι δίσκοι.

Οι εύκαμπτοι δίσκοι είναι ίσως το πιο απλό και το πιο φθηνό μαγνητικό μέσο αποθηκεύσεως. Ένας κοινός εύκαμπτος δίσκος είναι κατασκευασμένος από λεπτό πλαστικό ιντσών, που έχει επαλειφθεί με οξείδια. Ο δίσκος προστατεύεται από έναν εξωτερικό φάκελο. Επειδή ο δίσκος είναι πολύ λεπτός, είναι πολύ εύκαμπτος. Έτσι πήρε το όνομα εύκαμπτος δίσκος (floppy disk).

Ένας οδηγός δίσκου περιστρέφει αυτόν ενώ η μαγνητική κεφαλή αναγνώσεως-γραφής μετακινείται μπροστά και πίσω επάνω από το δίσκο (σχ. 5.18). Με τον τρόπο αυτό η κεφαλή αναγνώσεως και γραφής μπορεί να εντοπίσει γρήγορα κάθε σημείο του δίσκου. Ένας τυπικός εικόνα

ΣΧΗΜΑ 5.18. Η ηλεκτρομαγνητική κεφαλή αναγνώσεως και γραφής κινείται εμπρός-πίσω επάνω από τον εύκαμπτο δίσκο.
*εύκαμπτος δίσκος 5¼ ιντσών *μπορεί να περιλάβει μέχρι 1,2 Μ (megabytes) δεδομένων. Ένα megabyte περιέχει 1.000.000 bytes.

Ένας μικρότερος δίσκος (3½ ιντσών) έχει επαλειφθεί και αυτός με οξείδια, αλλά το πλαστικό είναι παχύτερο. Ο δίσκος αυτός συνεπώς είναι λίγο πιο στερεός. Ανεξάρτητα από το μικρότερο μέγεθος του, είναι ικανός να αποθηκεύσει μέχρι 1,4 megabytes (1,4 εκατομμύρια bytes) δεδομένων (σχ. 5.19).​

Γουάου, όλα αυτά;!;


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> ... η μόνη γλώσσα που αξίζει να διδάξει κάποιος είναι η C, όλες οι άλλες μοιραία θα είναι άχρηστες όταν θα αποφοιτήσει το παιδί απ' το σχολείο. Η C είναι δύσκολη γλώσσα, επειδή είναι ανοιχτή, αλλά για τον ίδιο λόγο είναι πάντα επίκαιρη. Ποιος προγραμματίζει σήμερα σε Cobol, Basic, Pascal ή Fortran;



Μα δεν είναι αυτή η λογική του μαθήματος! Δεν θέλει να σε διδάξει να προγραμματίζεις, αλλά να καταλάβεις τι είναι μια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. Γι' αυτό δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε από όλα αυτά που αναφέρετε εσύ και ο δόκτορας (εμείς τι ξέραμε όταν αντιγράφαμε γραμμή γραμμή τα προγραμματάκια από το PIXEL; ) :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Μα δεν είναι αυτή η λογική του μαθήματος! Δεν θέλει να σε διδάξει να προγραμματίζεις, αλλά να καταλάβεις τι είναι μια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού. Γι' αυτό δεν χρειάζεται τίποτε από όλα αυτά που αναφέρετε εσύ και ο δόκτορας (εμείς τι ξέραμε όταν αντιγράφαμε γραμμή γραμμή τα προγραμματάκια από το PIXEL; ) :-D



Μα για να καταλάβεις μια γλώσσα προγραμματισμού πρέπει να αντιληφθείς κάποια πράγματα, όπως ακριβώς είπε και ο Δόκτορας. Η Basic και οι συναφείς γλώσσες δεν είναι καλές για να διδάξεις αυτό το πράγμα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, το μάθημα προγραμματισμού πρέπει να είναι ξέχωρο από την πληροφορική και εγώ θα το ήθελα επιλογής. Γενικά, η άποψή μου για το μάθημα της πληροφορικής είναι αυτή:

_Αυτό που είναι προφανώς απαραίτητο είναι να διδάξει:

1. χρήση των εν χρήσει λειτουργικών, των δυνατοτήτων τους και βασικό χειρισμό μιας υπολογιστικής συσκευής
2. συντήρηση, εγκατάσταση προγραμμάτων, επίλυση προβλημάτων. Φυσικά αυτά είναι OS-specific αλλά απ' την μια τα λειτουργικά δεν αλλάζουν τόσο τραγικά γρήγορα, ώστε να υπάρχει θέμα με το εφήμερο της διδασκαλίας, απ' την άλλη οφείλεις να διδάξεις την φιλοσοφία που τα διέπει και όχι τις μηχανικές κινήσεις που κάνεις. Δηλαδή να διδάξεις τον σωστό τρόπο επικοινωνίας του ανθρώπου με το μηχάνημα.
3. netiquette και δικτυακή παιδεία. Πώς να συμπεριφέρεσαι σε διαδικτυακές καταστάσεις, τι να αποφεύγεις, πώς να αναγνωρίζεις τις απάτες, τι να προσέχεις στις συνδιαλλαγές σου, τι πρέπει να ξέρεις σε σχέση με την ανωνυμία-επωνυμία στα δίκτυα, τι είναι νόμιμο, τι είναι παράνομο, με ποιον τρόπο κάνεις τις Χ απλές διαδικασίες, πώς να αναγνωρίζεις αν η Χ πληροφορία είναι έγκυρη, πώς να ψάχνεις κάτι, πώς να βρίσκεις πρωτογενείς πηγές, τι να εμπιστεύεσαι και πώς να διαθέτεις καλύτερα τον χρόνο σου.

Ο προγραμματισμός είναι πιο εξειδικευμένο πράγμα και δεν είναι για όλους. Χρήσιμη είναι η μαθηματική λογική και δομή του, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να είναι μάθημα επιλογής (μαζί με τα αρχαία ελληνικά, την αστρονομία, την γεωλογία, την χημεία, την ιστορία της τέχνης, κ.α.)_


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

Διαφωνούμε απόλυτα στο τι πρέπει να διδάσκεται στο σχολείο, οπότε ας μην αρχίσουμε να τσακωνόμαστε για τις λεπτομέρειες. Αν ποτέ γίνει κάποιος από εμάς Υπουργός Παιδείας, τα ξανασυζητάμε 
Και χρόνια σου πολλά! :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

dharvatis said:


> Διαφωνούμε απόλυτα στο τι πρέπει να διδάσκεται στο σχολείο, οπότε ας μην αρχίσουμε να τσακωνόμαστε για τις λεπτομέρειες. Αν ποτέ γίνει κάποιος από εμάς Υπουργός Παιδείας, τα ξανασυζητάμε
> Και χρόνια σου πολλά! :-D :-D :-D



Άντε, καλά, άσ' το αναβάλουμε για όταν εκλεγούμε. :):) Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 22, 2013)

'Αλλωστε άδικα σκοτώνεστε, καθότι το Υπουργείο Παιδείας & Διά Βίου Μάθησης σκοπεύω να το αναθέσω στην SBE. :)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 22, 2013)

«Πρω» τη θέση του γενικού γραμματέα!


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 22, 2013)

Εντάξει, αρκούμαι και στο Πολιτισμού.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

Zazula said:


> 'Αλλωστε άδικα σκοτώνεστε, καθότι το Υπουργείο Παιδείας & Διά Βίου Μάθησης σκοπεύω να το αναθέσω στην SBE. :)



Έτσι είναι, κύριέ μου, έτσι είναι εδώ στο Ελλάντα με την ξενομανία μας, για όλα θέλουμε έξωθεν βοήθεια. Να φέρουμε, λέει, ξενοσπουδαγμένους να μας δείξουν τ' αμπελοχώραφά μας, λες και δεν υπάρχουν εδώ και σπουδαγμένοι και έμπειροι στη διδασκαλία στο δημόσιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και έξω απ' αυτό. Να μας πάρουνε οι ξενόφερτες τα πόστα, να κάνουνε αγγλόφερτα ή αμερικανόφερτα πειράματα στου κασίδη το κεφάλι, λες κι εμείς είμαστε μπρικολλάδες, που καθόμαστε και κουρεύουμε τ' αβγά τόσα χρόνια τώρα. 












Αλλά δεν είναι μόνο εδώ: ουδείς άγιος στον τόπο του. Γι' αυτό κι εγώ θα πά' να γίνω ΥπΕΠΘ * σε άλλον τόπο, σε καμιά χώρα εξωτική, τροπική, θαλασσινή, να κυκλοφορώ ξυπόλητος μ' ένα χορταρένιο παρεό μόνο (το τούτου μου, που πάει με το τούτο μου) και να μαζεύουμε μαζί με όλα τα στελέχη του υπουργείου (και με τους δασκάλους, καθηγητές, μαθητές) φύκια, να τα πουλάμε μετά για μεταξωτές κορδέλες στ' αμερικανάκια που θένε, λέει, αγνά τοπικά προϊόντα. Στη Νομανσλάνδη! 







 Και πού να την ήθελα τη θέση κιόλας, τι είχα να σούρω...






* ΥπΕΠΘ: Υπουργός Εξωτικών Πειραματισμών και Θεωρητικολογίας

Καταναλώστε υπεύθυνα, 'ντάξ'; :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Oct 22, 2013)

Τι να πεις, κι εμείς τόσον καιρό κάνουμε δημόσιες σχέσεις για να γίνει ο Ζάζουλας κυβέρνηση κι αυτός πάει και τα χαρίζει τα υπουργεία. Δηλαδή εντάξει, τι να κάνει κανείς για να γίνει υπουργός;


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Να τον προφιτερολιάσει μέχρι τα μπούνια, με μπέικον όμως.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 22, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά η SBE δεν είναι μόνο ξενοσπουδαγμένη. Πρώτα εδώ σπούδαξε και μετά πήγε να μεταπτυχιωθεί. Σωστά;


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Ναι, σωστά, αλλά έχει πτυχία και περγαμηνές που έχουνε πολλά, πάρα πολλά ακαταλαβίστικα αρχικά, _Μου Σου σε_ λέει, _Μου Βου Α_ λέει, τ' άλλα δεν τα καλοβγάζω.

Ενώ εμείς, μια τύχη αγαθή μάς έλαχε κι αυτή την κάνανε «Good Luck!!!!!». Μας βάλανε όμως πέντε θαμαστικά και δεν έχομε παράπονο.


----------



## SBE (Oct 22, 2013)

Πφ! Αν αναλάμβανα το υπουργείο θα το μετονόμαζα σε Δια της Βίας Μάθησης και θα έβαζα όλη την Ελλάδα σε καταναγκαστική μελέτη των βασικών μαθημάτων (οικιακή οικονομία, αγωγή του πολίτη και πατριδογνωσία που είπαμε). Οι ανεπίδεκτοι θα εξορίζονται σε βραχονησίδα με εργαλεία τύπου μαγκάιβερ (σπάγκος, σπίρτα κλπ) και θα πρέπει να βρουν τρόπο να δραπετεύσουν. 
Οι δραπέτες θα αναλαμβάνουν αξιώματα στον μυστικό στρατό που θα φτιάξω για να ανατρέψω τον Ζαζ (μουαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα). :devil:


Δαεμάνε, μη σκας, θα σου δώσω το υπουργείο παιδείας όταν θα αναλάβω την αυτοκρατορία πρωθυπουργία.
Κι η Παλάβρα θα αναλάβει το υπουργείο εμπορίου, με ειδικά καθήκοντα στη διεύθυνση αγορανομίας (επιθεωρήσεις ζαχαροπλαστείων) και λιανικού εμπορίου (υποδηματοποιεία).


----------



## SBE (Oct 23, 2013)

Ελληνικά πανεπιστημια και αντιγραφές


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 23, 2013)

Καλύτερα να το ονομάσεις "λογοκλοπή", όχι αντιγραφές, επειδή το μυαλό μου πήγε στην καταξιωμένη και αναγνωρισμένη στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια τακτική της αντιγραφής στις εξετάσεις.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Oct 23, 2013)

*Is coding the new Latin?*

*Get with the program*

*The arguments for and against teaching coding in schools increasingly resemble those for and against teaching Latin. But the subject is here to stay*, Richard Vaughan writes

There was a time, not so long ago, when computer programming was the preserve of the socially awkward. Its devotees shunned mainstream hobbies in favour of sitting in darkened rooms, hunched over a BBC Micro, writing code. The stereotype of nerdy young men (and they generally were men) hanging out in the school computer lab punching away at a keyboard may have been crude, but it was accurate.

Then, a few years ago, everything changed. As computers increasingly became a part of everyday life, programmers came to be seen less as social pariahs and more as members of the elite. A new world order was created. The geeks inherited the earth.

Facebook, Google, Twitter and Apple are some of the biggest companies in the world, and all were started by visionary people who could code. It is therefore no surprise that politicians and educationalists all over the world are keen to jump on the “everybody must learn to code” bandwagon. Just as young people were advised to study Mandarin when China was rising as a global economic superpower, today children are told that they will get nowhere without learning the programming languages Python and Java.

In fact, in an interview shown last year at the Cannes film festival, the late Steve Jobs, co-founder of Apple, said: “I think everybody in (the US) should learn how to program a computer, because it teaches you how to think. Computer science should be a liberal art.” It is the same argument that has kept Latin on the curricula of elite schools around the world for centuries.

In response, the people in charge of education systems --particularly in the West-- are tearing up their playbooks and placing computing at the heart of their decisions. Earlier this year, US president Barack Obama - during an online question and answer session in a Google Hangout --said it “made sense” for the learning of computer programming languages to be a requirement in US high schools, just as foreign languages are.

“Εverybody should learn how to program a computer, because it teaches you how to think” _Steve Jobs_

Η συνέχεια εδώ: TES 4 October, 2013


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2013)

Paradiper_Du said:


> “Εverybody should learn how to program a computer, because it teaches you how to think” _Steve Jobs_


Συμφωνώ. (Αυτό έλειπε, να μη συμφωνώ με κάποιον που έχω στην υπογραφή μου.) Η ανάλυση ενός προβλήματος και η προσπάθεια να το λύσεις με τους αυστηρούς περιορισμούς του κώδικα, επιδιώκοντας να προβλέψεις κάθε πιθανότητα και κάθε λάθος του χειριστή είναι εφόδιο για πολλές εργασίες που δεν έχουν σχέση με τον προγραμματισμό. Μάλιστα, πιστεύω ότι μπορείς να γράψεις σπουδαίες εφαρμογές, αρκεί να ξέρεις τη μέθοδο των τριών και όχι όλα εκείνα που περιγράφει ο Helle στο #1014 («Εξαρτάται αν διδάσκεις προγραμματισμό ή αρχές προγραμματισμού. Για το δεύτερο χρειάζεται να έχεις διδάξει μέχρι εξισώσεις ενώ για το πρώτο χρειάζεται να έχεις διδάξει λογική ανάλυση, στατιστική, διαφορικό και ολοκληρωτικό λογισμό και θεωρία μοντέλων»). Βέβαια, το να ξέρεις να σκέφτεσαι επειδή έμαθες καλό προγραμματισμό του υπολογιστή, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θα κάνεις λάθη στη ζωή σου — με τον σύντροφό σου, με τους φίλους σου, την επιχείρησή σου κτλ κτλ. Χρήσιμο είναι να διδάσκεται, πάντως, ως πνευματική άσκηση και ως γνωριμία με την επιστήμη, για να αποφασίσουν κάποιοι αν τους ταιριάζει (και ενδεχομένως, σε ένα πιο εξελιγμένο σύστημα, να ζητήσουνε να κάνουν προγραμματισμό σαν μάθημα επιλογής). Οπωσδήποτε, και τα λατινικά και τα αρχαία ελληνικά σού μαθαίνουν να σκέφτεσαι, αλλά όχι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 23, 2013)

Άρχισαν να μιλάνε οι προγραμματιστές μέσα σας, μού φαίνεται.:)


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 23, 2013)

Κάτι ανάλογο έγραφε και ο Douglas Adams πριν από 25 χρόνια:
"...if you really want to understand something, the best way is to try and explain it to someone else. That forces you to sort it out in your own mind. And the more slow and dim-witter your pupil, the more you have to break things down into more and more simple ideas. And that's really the essence of programming. By the time you've sorted out a complicated idea into little steps that even a stupid machine can deal with, you've certainly learned something about it yourself."


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2013)

Νοσεί η ελληνική εκπαίδευση, πού να δείτε τι κάνουν οι άλλες. 
Περασμένα μεσάνυχτα κι έχω πρωινό ξύπνημα αύριο. Αλλά σαν το Θέμη και τις διορθώσεις του κι εγώ, διορθώνω γραπτά τελειόφοιτων μηχανικών αυτές τις μέρες και μου έχει σηκωθεί η τρίχα. Κι είπα να μοιραστώ μερικά- όχι πολλά, ίσα ίσα την τελευταία σοδειά, απόψε. 
Το καλύτερο, που με έκανε να γελάσω ήταν η ανορθόγραφη αναφορά στην νήσο Γουάιτ (isle of Wight). Μου γράφει λοιπόν ο φοιτητής για τα οικολογικά του _isle of Weight_.  
Αυτό πρέπει να είναι το νησί στο οποίο έχω ναυαγήσει από τότε που σταμάτησα τη δίαιτα. :lol::lol:
Πεντέξι άλλοι (πεντέξι για σήμερα, όχι γενικά) αναφέρονται στα οικολογικά κινήματα που ξεκινάνε από τον πολίτη- _grass routes_. 
(αυτό θα το δει ο Δαεμάνος και θα γράψει ποίημα για τόπο χλοερό)
Το καλύτερο βέβαια με αυτά τα οικολογικά ζητήματα είναι ότι υπάρχουν και μερικοί φανατίκλες που αντί να γράψουν εργασία γράφουν μανιφέστο, κι οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται γιατί νομίζουν ότι τα ξέρουν όλα και δεν έχει να τους διδάξει τίποτα το πανεπιστήμιο, στο οποίο έρχονται απλώς για το χαρτί, κενωνία φταίχτρα που δεν τους το έδωσες δώρο. Μου γράφει λοιπόν κάποιος το ούτως ή άλλως εκτός θέματος: 
_Είναι απαράδεκτο και αφύσικο να πουλάνε πορτοκάλια στα σούπερμάρκετ τον Ιανουάριο. _

Για όποιον δεν το έπιασε: επειδή δεν είναι η εποχή τους κι αναγκαζόμαστε να τα φέρνουμε από μακριά. Επειδή είμαι κακιά του έγραψα δίπλα: στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο τον Ιανουάριο είναι για φάγωμα τα πορτοκάλια. Δεν του έγραψα αυτό που σκέφτηκα στ'αλήθεια. :curse:
Τώρα που σας κρύωσα για απόψε, πάω για ύπνο.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

SBE, συμπάσχω, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα λίγο με τα πορτοκάλια. Πότε θεωρούνται φυσιολογικά στην Αγγλία; Όταν ο λίβας καίει τα σπαρτά;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2013)

Το λάθος του ήταν εκεί. Φυσικά είναι τα πορτοκάλια τον χειμώνα, στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο, τουλάχιστον. Βέβαια υπάρχουν και ποικιλίες που βγάζουν σχεδόν όλον τον χρόνο, αλλά πες ότι αυτό το ξεχνάμε.


----------



## SBE (Oct 26, 2013)

Ποτέ δεν είναι "φυσιολογικά" τα εσπεριδοειδή στην Αγγλία, δεν φύονται, δεν ευδοκιμούν και δεν καλλιεργούνται εδώ. Αλλά το φυσιολογικό είναι να τα εισάγουν το χειμώνα από τη νότια Ευρώπη. Το καλοκαίρι εισάγουν από την Αφρική. 

Αλλά άμα ήταν να τρώμε μόνο ό,τι ειναι εποχιακό στην Αγγλία το χειμώνα από φρουτολαχανικό θα παθαίναμε αβιταμίνωση και θα πεθαίναμε της πείνας (ή θα είχαμε όλοι εξοχικό στο isle of Weight). Μόνο μήλα και πατάτες.


----------



## Themis (Oct 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> (ή θα είχαμε όλοι εξοχικό στο isle of Weight). Μόνο μήλα και πατάτες.


Άρα σωστά το έγραψε ο άλλος κι εσύ η σχολαστική ήθελες να τον διορθώσεις βάσει παρωχημένων ιστορικών μαρτυριών για την ονομασία του νησιού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 26, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ποτέ δεν είναι "φυσιολογικά" τα εσπεριδοειδή στην Αγγλία, δεν φύονται, δεν ευδοκιμούν και δεν καλλιεργούνται εδώ. Αλλά το φυσιολογικό είναι να τα εισάγουν το χειμώνα από τη νότια Ευρώπη. Το καλοκαίρι εισάγουν από την Αφρική.
> 
> Αλλά άμα ήταν να τρώμε μόνο ό,τι ειναι εποχιακό στην Αγγλία το χειμώνα από φρουτολαχανικό θα παθαίναμε αβιταμίνωση και θα πεθαίναμε της πείνας (ή θα είχαμε όλοι εξοχικό στο isle of Weight). Μόνο μήλα και πατάτες.



Δηλαδή πριν την αποικιοκρατία όλοι στο Νησί έπασχαν από αβιταμίνωση;

Φυσικά και ευδοκιμούν τα εσπεριδοειδή στην Αγγλία. Βέβαια σε νοτιότερες χώρες βγάζουν μεγαλύτερες παραγωγές με μικρότερο κόστος.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

Eλλη, οι Εσκιμώοι παθαίνουν σκορβούτο; Μπορείς να πάρεις τη βιταμίνη C από όλα τα φρέσκα, και από το κρέας, σε μικρότερη ποσότητα αλλά αρκετή για να γλυτώσεις την αρρώστια. Ο σκορβούτος εμφανίζεται μετά από τρεις μήνες αβιταμίνωσης. Τόσο πολύ βαρύς χειμώνας που να μην έχεις ούτε για δείγμα φρέσκια τροφή για πάνω από τρεις μήνες; Σε αυτή την περιπτωση, δεν είναι μόνο ο σκορβούτος το πρόβλημά σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 27, 2013)

Ναι, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις. Εκτός από το προφανές λάθος του φοιτητή, δηλαδή, τελικά είναι απαραίτητη η εισαγωγή τροφίμων ή όχι; Εντάξει, αν το διατύπωσε έτσι, ο μικρός, είναι λάθος, αλλά όχι ότι δεν είναι περιβαλλοντικά προβληματικό να προβαίνεις σε σωρεία εισαγωγών για πράγματα που είτε δεν χρειάζεσαι είτε θα μπορούσες να καλύψεις με εγχώρια παραγωγή. Κι αυτό είναι ένα πρόβλημα για όλα τα δυτικά κράτη που πέρασαν οριστικά και αμετάκλητα σε μοντέλα σχεδόν αποκλειστικά τριτογενούς παραγωγής.


----------



## Alfie (Oct 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> Ο σκορβούτος εμφανίζεται μετά από τρεις μήνες αβιταμίνωσης. Τόσο πολύ βαρύς χειμώνας που να μην έχεις ούτε για δείγμα φρέσκια τροφή για πάνω από τρεις μήνες; Σε αυτή την περιπτωση, δεν είναι μόνο ο σκορβούτος το πρόβλημά σου.



Επειδή δεν βλέπω πουθενά φατσούλα να υποθέσω ότι *ο σκορβούτος* είναι λογική συνέχεια της λέξης *"ο Ζάλογγος"* που μας τραυμάτισε πρόσφατα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Είναι διαδικτυακή πρωτιά, αν και έχουν προηγηθεί κάποια «τον* σκορβούτο». Ίσως να έχει δίκιο ο Alfie. Μερικές φορές η δημιουργική γραφή θα έπρεπε να συνοδεύεται από disclaimer, φατσούλα ή άλλους λογοδείκτες.


----------



## SBE (Oct 27, 2013)

ΟΚ, επικαλούμαι την ώρα που έγραφα το μήνυμα (βγάλτε δύο για τη διαφορά ώρας). Δεν μπορούσα να θυμηθώ αν είναι ουδέτερο ή αρσενικό και είπα να το ρισκάρω.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2013)

SBE said:


> ...αναφέρονται στα οικολογικά κινήματα που ξεκινάνε από τον πολίτη- _grass routes. _
> (αυτό θα το δει ο Δαεμάνος και θα γράψει ποίημα για τόπο χλοερό)


Μια *τραγουδιά, καλό μου, μια *τραγουδιά. Ή ένα *παρωδίο, αν προτιμάς ;):

I'm Popeye  the Sailor Man
I'm Popeye, not Scurvy Man
I'm strong to the finich
‘Cause I eats me spinach
I'm Popeye the Sailor Man

To the Isle o' the Weight 
I’d sail for a break
Them got tons of free ale and cake
But without oranges there
The grass route I prefer
Where Mr. Scurvy set foot he don’t dare

If anyone dareses to risk my "Fisk",
I throw ‘em off Mr. Zaloggo’s cliff
So keep genders right
If you mince ‘em, a fright
Youse end up in Bluto’s skiff in a jiff

You shoulds get lots o’ "Vita-mincee"
Spuds and apples do have it, see?
—I'm strong to the finich
‘Cause I eats me spinach—
And got rid of the Scurvy Man. :twit:





http://popeye.wikia.com/wiki/I'm_Popeye_The_Sailor_Man


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2013)

Δωρεάν φροντιστήριο μαθηματικών στο Internet
Προετοιμασία για τις Πανελλαδικές μέσω Διαδικτύου από φοιτητές του Πολυτεχνείου
Τα μαθήματα ξεκινούν Σάββατο 2 Νοεμβρίου (Το Βήμα)


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2013)

Συγκεντρώνει πολλά απ' όσα διάβασα αυτές τις ημέρες:

*Ανοίγουν ΕΜΠ και Καποδιστριακό Πανεπιστήμιο!*

Ε, δεν φαντάζομαι να το πιστέψατε; Ναι, ξέρω. Ανακοινώθηκε ότι η Σύγκλητος θα συναντηθεί με τους ιδιοκτήτες των ΑΕΙ (εννοώ τους διοικητικούς, ή τους εκάστοτε απεργούντες). Οι ιδιοκτήτες σκέφτονται να επιτρέψουν την είσοδο στους παρείσακτους (καθηγητές και φοιτητές), φυσικά αφού οι παρείσακτοι δεχθούν μία σειρά όρων των ιδιοκτητών. Κατ΄ αυτόν τον τρόπο θα επιτευχθεί ο τιτάνιος στόχος των 13 εβδομάδων ανά εξάμηνο, άρα θα παριστάνουμε όλοι χαρούμενοι ότι σώθηκε η παρτίδα, δηλαδή το εξάμηνο. Λοιπόν, αγαπητοί αναγνώστες, στοιχηματίζω 1.000 προς 1, ότι ούτε τα προσχήματα θα σωθούν. Ιδού οι λόγοι και η σειρά των γεγονότων:

Η συνέχεια στο protagon.gr:
http://www.protagon.gr/?i=protagon.el.paideia&id=28931


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2013)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα, με τις 13 εβδομάδες το εξάμηνο. 
Όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια ένα από τα ζητήματα που κάθε τόσο εμφανιζόταν σε κάθε συζήτηση από την πλευρά των καθηγητών ήταν ότι είναι απαράδεκτο το 13βδόμαδο και ότι είναι αδύνατο σε τόσο λίγο χρόνο να θέλουμε να θεωρούμε τα πτυχία μας ισότιμα με αυτά του εξωτερικού. 
Να αναφέρω εδώ ότι είχαμε 40ωρο την εβδομάδα κανονικότατο, από τις οχτώ το πρωί μέχρι τις εφτά το βράδυ με διακοπή το μεσημέρι, με εργαστήρια ένα δεκάωρο τουλάχιστον, με εργασίες που τις κάναμε τα Σαββατοκύριακα κλπ κλπ. Αλλιώς δεν έβγαιναν τα 75 μαθήματα για το πτυχίο.

FFW μερικά χρόνια και πλέον δεν ξέρω ποιός καθηγητής μας ήταν απλά άσχετος και ποιός έλεγε ψέμματα για το θέμα αυτό. Όλοι τους είχαν σπουδάσει στο εξωτερικό, οι πιο πολλοί ΗΠΑ. Άρα κάτι ήξεραν για το πώς είναι τα πανεπιστήμια αλλού και για το ότι τα εξάμηνα είναι 13-14 εβδομάδες και τα τρίμηνα 8-10. Όμως ίσως τότε να μην υπήρχε ακόμα η τυποποίηση από την ΕΕ που έλεγε ότι για το Χ πτυχίο Υ ώρες διδασκαλίας, για το Α πτυχίο Β ώρες διδασκαλίας κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2013)

Φαντάσου, λέει, ένας από τους συγκλητικούς που έχουν κλείσει τώρα τα πανεπιστήμια με πρόσχημα την απεργία των διοικητικών, να έγραφε εν μέσω απεργίας ένα τέτοιο γράμμα στους φοιτητές του... Ναι, και μετά ξυπνήσαμε και διαπιστώσαμε με απογοήτευση ότι είμαστε ακόμα στην Ελλάδα...

Dear All,
As some of you may have heard, there is some strike activity taking place on campus tomorrow.
I want to let you know that I will not be striking, which means that I will be, so-to-speak, crossing a picket line. Moreover, I know that two of your GSIs have decided to strike, but because I happen to be free in the afternoon when they teach, and because I enjoy teaching smaller classes from time to time and I haven’t had a chance to in a while, I’ll be covering those sections. If you were planning to see me at office hours tomorrow afternoon, then feel free to come to one of the sections I’ll be covering. I will be in Stephens 230c from 2:10 to 4pm, Cory Hall 285 from 4:10pm to 5pm, and Evans Hall 6 from 5:10pm-6pm.
The reason for me taking this decision is extremely simple: We have 7 class days left until the end of the course. Despite the fact that we’ve made good time and are likely to finish the syllabus with a few lectures in hand for review, class hours are valuable and your education is too important to just cancel a class if we don’t have to. Whatever the alleged injustices are that are being protested about tomorrow, it is clear that you are not responsible for those things, whatever they are, and I do not think you should be denied an education because of someone else’s fight that you are not responsible for. I say this with no disrespect whatsoever to the two GSIs who have decided to strike. Societies where people stand up for what they believe in are generally better than societies where people do not, sometimes dramatically so. Further, I cannot discount the possibility that I may be in the wrong on this and they may be right. I have certainly been on the wrong side of political judgements before and I’m sure I will be again. However from a practical point of view I’ve made my decision and you should all turn up to class and discussion tomorrow as normal.
​Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Irini (Nov 23, 2013)

Και οι απαντήσεις στο γράμμα

http://berkeleyuaw2865.wordpress.co...om-a-socially-unconscious-berkeley-professor/

http://californiamwananchi.blogspot.com/2013/11/someone-elses-fight-why-yesterdays.html


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2013)

GSI = Graduate Student Instructor


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2013)

Irini said:


> Και οι απαντήσεις στο γράμμα
> 
> http://berkeleyuaw2865.wordpress.co...om-a-socially-unconscious-berkeley-professor/
> 
> http://californiamwananchi.blogspot.com/2013/11/someone-elses-fight-why-yesterdays.html


Μα ναι, αυτή είναι πάντα η απάντηση, δεν αμφιβάλλω. Και συνεχίζουμε όπως είμαστε, στην Ελλάδα που μας έχει εξουθενώσει όλους.
Και φυσικά η αναφορά στην έλλειψη δωρεάν δημόσιας ανώτατης παιδείας για όλους δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με την Ελλάδα, όπου το ιδιωτικό πανεπιστήμιο είναι βδελυρή έννοια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 23, 2013)

Συγκρίνουμε τα ανόμοια. 
Μονοήμερη απεργία στο Μπέρκλεϊ, σε χώρα που οι διαμαρτυρίες αυτού του είδους λαμβάνονται σοβαρά υπόψη (αυτή είναι έννοια άγνωστη για την Ελλάδα αλλά είναι αλήθεια ότι ναι, υπάρχουν μέρη που άμα διαμαρτυρηθείς κάποιος θα σε ακούσει). 
Στην Ιαπωνία λέει όταν απεργούν συνεχίζουν να εργάζονται και απλώς φοράνε μαύρο περιβραχιόνιο για να δείξουν τη δυσαρέσκειά τους. Μπορούμε να φανταστούμε Έλληνα εργοδότη να ενοχλείται από κάτι τέτοιο; Όχι βέβαια, γιατί το αν οι υπάλληλοι είναι ευχαριστημένοι ή δυσαρεστημένοι δεν τον απασχολεί καθόλου. Όσο δουλευουν, σκοτίστηκε. 
Σχετικά με το υποτιθέμενο γράμμα: ή απεργείς ή δεν απεργείς. Δεν χρειάζονται εξηγήσεις.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2013)

...
*Κάτω από τη βάση η Ελλάδα στην εκπαιδευτική αξιολόγηση: Προτελευταίοι στην ΕΕ οι μαθητές*

Βουτιά 17 θέσεων έκανε η Ελλάδα στο τεστ αξιολόγησης PISA του Οργανισμού Οικονομικής Συνεργασίας και Ανάπτυξης (ΟΟΣΑ), το οποίο πραγματοποιείται κάθε τρία χρόνια και μετρά τις επιδόσεις των 15χρονων μαθητών στα Μαθηματικά, τις Φυσικές Επιστήμες και την Κατανόηση Κειμένων.

Σύμφωνα με τη φετινή έρευνα, η Ελλάδα καταλαμβάνει την 42η θέση μεταξύ 65 χωρών, ενώ το 2009 είχε καταλάβει την 25η. 

Με μέσο όρο τις 500 μονάδες, η Ελλάδα συγκεντρώνει 453 μονάδες στα Μαθηματικά (445 το 2003, 459 το 2006 και 466 το 2009), 477 μονάδες στην Κατανόηση Κειμένου (472 το 2003, 460 το 2006 και 483 το 2009) και 467 μονάδες στις Φυσικές Επιστήμες (473 το 2006 και 470 το 2009).

Με τις επιδόσεις αυτές, οι έλληνες μαθητές βρέθηκαν κάτω από τον μέσο όρο των χωρών, αλλά και στις τελευταίες θέσεις στην Ευρώπη, αφού ξεπέρασαν μόνο τους συμμαθητές τους από την Κύπρο, τη Σερβία, το Μαυροβούνιο και την Αλβανία.

Την κορυφή κατέλαβαν μαθητές από χώρες της νοτιανατολικής Ασίας. Στην πρώτη θέση βρέθηκε η Σανγκάη (Κίνα) ξεπερνώντας το «σκορ» των 600 μονάδων και ακολούθησαν η Σιγκαπούρη, το Χονγκ Κονγκ, η Ταϊπέι και η Νότια Κορέα, η οποία κατέβηκε στην 5η θέση από την πρώτη που ήταν το 2009.

Η Φινλανδία, το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα της οποίας θεωρείται από τα καλύτερα στον κόσμο, υποχώρησε στη 12η θέση από τη δεύτερη που βρισκόταν το 2009.

Πηγή: Τα Νέα, 3-12-2013


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 5, 2013)

Ανάλογο άρθρο στον _Guardian_ από όπου παρατηρούμε εύκολα ότι η βουτιά δεν οφείλεται τόσο στην (υπαρκτή) υποχώρηση των δικών μας επιδόσεων όσο στη ραγδαία αύξηση των επιδόσεων των άλλων χωρών, που προφανώς προσάρμοσαν τα εκπαιδευτικά τους προγράμματα στις απαιτήσεις της συγκεκριμένης διαδικασίας και αξιολόγησης.


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2013)

Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Η βουτιά της Φιλανδίας π.χ. δεν οφείλεται στο ότι ξαφνικά η εκπαίδευσή τους χάλασε, αλλά στο ότι οι ασιατικές χώρες έκαναν μεγάλα άλματα προόδου. 
Αν και αυτό αμφισβητείται, γιατί τα σχολεία που συμμετείχαν προτάθηκαν από τις χώρες και λέγανε κάποιοι ότι η Κίνα πρότεινε τα δυο- τρία πολύ καλά δημόσια σχολεία που έχει- 500 μαθητές σε σύνολο πολλών εκατομμυρίων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 5, 2013)

SBE said:


> Αυτό θα έλεγα κι εγώ. Η βουτιά της Φιλανδίας π.χ. δεν οφείλεται στο ότι ξαφνικά η εκπαίδευσή τους χάλασε, αλλά στο ότι οι ασιατικές χώρες έκαναν μεγάλα άλματα προόδου.
> Αν και αυτό αμφισβητείται, γιατί τα σχολεία που συμμετείχαν προτάθηκαν από τις χώρες και λέγανε κάποιοι ότι η Κίνα πρότεινε τα δυο- τρία πολύ καλά δημόσια σχολεία που έχει- 500 μαθητές σε σύνολο πολλών εκατομμυρίων.



Νομίζω ότι είναι υπερπροφανές, η Κίνα είναι μια χώρα με πληθυσμό μαθητών που αριθμεί περί τα 80 εκ. στην δευτεροβάθμια. Οι διαφορές μεταξύ των καλύτερων και του μέσου όρου θα είναι εμφανώς μεγαλύτερες.

Πάντως οι βουτιές είναι περίεργο πράγμα. Θα έπρεπε να αφορούν μόνο την θέση, αν είχε να κάνει με το ότι κάποιες χώρες γίνονται καλύτερες, όχι το ίδιο το σκορ. Όμως νομίζω ότι έχουμε ξαναπεί ότι τα τεστ της PISA είναι περίεργη υπόθεση γιατί είναι σαν τα IQ τεστ, όσο καλύτερα είσαι εκπαιδευμένος γι' αυτά, τόσο καλύτερα θα τα πας. Δεν είναι απαραίτητα ενδεικτικό ούτε της ποιότητας της εκπαίδευσης ούτε των μαθητών. Ένας μπούσουλας είναι.


----------



## SBE (Dec 5, 2013)

Πάντως η Γκάρντιαν είχε τρεις ερωτήσεις* για να δούμε αν είμαστε πιο έξυπνοι από ένα δεκαπεντάχρονο και μου φάνηκαν απλές- τις δύο τις έκανα στο μυαλό μου, για την τρίτη χρειάστηκα μολύβι και χαρτί γιατί είχε πολλά δεδομένα, αλλά ήταν απλή. Και αυτή που είχε να κάνει με την κατανόηση κειμένου, ε, συγγνώμη, αλλά άμα ένας δεκαπεντάχρονος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό το κείμενο...
Παρεμπιπτόντως, η κατανόηση κειμένου είναι μεγάλο ζήτημα εν ΗΒ και δεν ξέρω γιατί. Το βαφτιστήρι μου π.χ. που είναι έξι χρονών λέει ότι έχει επίπεδο κατανόησης δεκάχρονου. Αυτό το λέει η δασκάλα του. Τα ίδια λέγανε για τον γιό κάτι άλλων φίλων οι δάσκαλοί του και γενικά δεν έχω ακούσει καθόλου για εξάχρονο με επίπεδο κατανόησης εξάχρονου. Έχω καταλήξει ότι τα κριτήρια είναι λίγο χαλαρά, για να βγαίνουν όλοι με καλύτερες ικανότητες απ'ό,τι έχουν.



* http://www.theguardian.com/educatio...marter-than-a-15-year-old-oecd-pisa-questions


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 6, 2013)

Για τις μαθηματικές δεν χρειάζεται μολύβι, είναι πολύ απλές πράξεις. Γενικά οι ασκήσεις είναι εύκολες, αλλά κάποιες (απ' τις πραγματικές) θέλουν μολύβι και δυο-τρεις πράξεις. Μπορεί κανείς να ρίξει μια ματιά στα δείγματα προηγούμενων ετών, όπως αυτό.


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2013)

(ΝΥΤ)
*New Mexico Teachers Resist a State Official's Plan for Evaluating Them*
By DAN FROSCH
An evaluation system installed by the state's education secretary-designate, Hanna Skandera, gives too much weight to standardized tests, opponents say.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 18, 2013)

Απ' ό,τι έχω καταλάβει μέχρι τώρα, οι δικές μας αξιολογήσεις δεν θα είναι πολύ καλύτερες. Πάλι έδωσαν ρέστα στον σχεδιασμό.


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2013)

Είδα αυτό στο κέντρο της Αθήνας· πλάκα έχει:


----------



## rogne (Dec 31, 2013)

Λέει αρκετές αλήθειες η αφίσα, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό που κυρίως την κάνει πετυχημένη είναι ένα στοιχείο κωλοπαιδισμού (με το συμπάθειο) που πατάει στα ρεφλέξ του κοινωνικού αυτοματισμού. Σαν να βασίζεται δηλαδή σε αυτό το (γνώριμο) "καλά να πάθετε, εσείς οι βολεμένοι, διεφθαρμένοι, αλλοπαρμένοι κλπ., που ξεκουνιέστε μόνο όταν αρπάξει φωτιά η γούνα σας". Αν όπου "διοικητικοί υπάλληλοι ΑΕΙ" βάλουμε οποιονδήποτε άλλο κλάδο του δημοσίου, το μήνυμα μάλλον ίδιο παραμένει. Και μετά; 

Κώστα, αν την έχεις σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση (ή ακόμα κι έτσι όπως είναι, φαντάζομαι), κάποιος/α εδώ την ψάχνει.

ΥΓ. Καλή χρονιά!


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2013)

Σνιφ, κλαψ, λυγμ, μου θύμησε παλιές εποχές στις καταλήψεις της φουρνιάς μου που είχαν κυκλοφορήσει οολόκληρο κόμιξ που παρωδούσε την κατάσταση...


----------



## Costas (Dec 31, 2013)

Εντάξει, είπα "πλάκα έχει", λίγο χιούμορ να φωτιστεί το χειλάκι μας. ΟΚ, το λινκάρισα, rogne. Επίσης, καλή χρονιά!


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2014)

...
*Καταργούνται οι δύο πρώτες ώρες στα σχολεία!*

Τη μείωση της σχολικής ημέρας κατά 2-3 ώρες αποφάσισε σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το Υπουργείο Παιδείας, μετά από αίτημα της Ομοσπονδίας Ιδιοκτητών Καφετεριών και Αιθουσών Αναψυχής, προκειμένου να τονωθεί η κίνηση των καταστημάτων τους!

Το λεγόμενο Coffee Break, το διάλειμμα δηλαδή που είναι συνδεδεμένο με ολιγόωρες αποδράσεις για καφέ και κουβέντα, θα αποκτήσουν επιτέλους και τα ελληνικά σχολεία, όπως συμβαίνει σε όλες τις αναπτυγμένες χώρες!

Η απόφαση ελήφθη ύστερα από «Εντολή Σαμαρά» και μεταβιβάστηκε στις αρμόδιες επιτροπές του Υπουργείου Παιδείας για να εφαρμοστεί πάραυτα. Η εντολή δόθηκε ύστερα από συνάντηση του Πρωθυπουργού με παράγοντες της αγοράς και του τουρισμού, σε μια κοινή αναζήτηση τρόπων να τονωθεί η κίνηση στα μαγαζιά τους.

Χωρίς να είναι τίποτα οριστικό, μια και εκείνο που προέχει είναι η εφαρμογή του νέου ωραρίου, υπάρχει η σκέψη οι ώρες διδασκαλίας που θα χαθούν, να αναπληρωθούν από κατάργηση των εκπαιδευτικών περιπάτων (που δεν προσφέρουν τίποτα στην Οικονομία), των επισκέψεων σε Μουσεία και των μαθημάτων Computer, μουσικής και άλλων άχρηστων και χρονοβόρων δραστηριοτήτων που απασχολούν τους μαθητές (και επιπλέον τους στερούν ώρες Θρησκευτικών).

Σύμφωνα, πάντως, με παράγοντες του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, μελετάται επίσης η κατάργηση των τριών τελευταίων ωρών διδασκαλίας (το λεγόμενο Lunch Break) έπειτα από αίτημα της Ένωσης Εστιατόρων, προκειμένου οι μαθητές να έχουν την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθούν τις ταβέρνες της περιοχής τους ώστε με το χαρτζιλίκι τους να βοηθήσουν την ανάπτυξη.

Τέλος, σχεδόν βέβαιη θεωρείται η κατάργηση της Παρασκευής (το λεγόμενο Sexual Friday), που εφαρμόζεται σε πολλές αναπτυσσόμενες χώρες, προκειμένου οι μαθητές να έχουν την ευκαιρία να επισκεφθούν ελεύθερα τους Οίκους Ανοχής των περιοχών τους, ώστε να τονωθεί και ο συγκεκριμένος κλάδος παροχής επαγγελματικών σεξουαλικών υπηρεσιών.

~Νίκος Ζαχαριάδης, ΜΟΥΦΑΝΕΤ, 14-1-2014

_(Σημείωση: Το κείμενο αυτό και η φωτογραφία που __δεν__ το συνοδεύει, αποτελούν προϊόν επινόησης με στόχο τη σάτιρα και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην πραγματικότητα. Καταναλώστε τα υπεύθυνα)_


----------



## SBE (Jan 15, 2014)

Σάτιρα μεν, αλλά μην τους δίνουμε ιδέες. 
Για να αναφέρω εδώ το παράδειγμα του παλιού μου σχολείου, που είναι απέναντι από το σπίτι της γιαγιάς μου: 
Όταν ήμουνα μαθήτρια εκεί, ο επιστάτης του σχολείου, που έμενε σε σπιτάκι μέσα στο σχολείο, χτύπαγε τα κουδούνια, επέβλεπε την καθαριότητα, είχε το μαγαζάκι με τα τσιπς και τα ψωμάκια, μέσα στο σχολικό κτίριο, έκανε μικρομαστορέματα κλπ κλπ. Δεν είχα καταλάβει τότε ότι το σχολικό κτίριο ήταν σε άριστη κατάσταση, το κατάλαβα τις προάλλες που ήμουνα στην Πάτρα και το κοιτάζαμε. Τι είδα τώρα:
Οι μισές κουρτίνες να κρέμονται από μια κλωστή, γιατί προφανώς κάποια αγγελούδια τις τράβηξαν και ποιός να ανέβει τώρα εκεί πάνω τις ξανακρεμάσει. Το κτίριο να έχει πέσει θύμα γκραφιτάδων οι οποίοι το έχουν κάνει παρδαλό μέχρι και στον πρώτο όροφο. Σκουπιδαριό να είναι εμφανές σε διάφορα σημεία της αυλής κλπ κλπ Βεβαίως εκεί που σχολιάζαμε το χάλι κάποιος πήγε στο σχολείο κι άρχισε να μαζεύει τα σκουπίδια από τα καλάθια στις αίθουσες. Αυτό στις 4 Ιανουαρίου, ενώ το σχολείο ήταν ήδη κλειστό δυο βδομάδες. Τι στο καλό, δεν μπορούσαν να το καθαρίσουν τόσες μέρες; Στο κάτω κάτω οι εργάσιμες μέρες είναι καμιά δεκαριά. 
Πάνω στο σχολιασμό πληροφορήθηκα ότι στην περιοχή έχει ξεσπάσει μάχη μεταξύ σχολείου και καταστηματαρχών. Και εξηγώ: το μαγαζάκι μάλλον καταργήθηκε. Ο τωρινός επιστάτης, που μένει ακόμα στο σπιτάκι μέσα στο σχολείο, έχει μαγαζί με πρόχειρα φαγητά απέναντι από την είσοδο του σχολείου, στο οποίο δουλεύουν τα μέλη της οικογένειάς του. Για να πάνε εκεί οι μαθητές θα πρέπει να διασχίσουν πολυσύχναστο δρόμο. Εννοείται ότι απαγορεύεται να βγουν έξω από το σχολείο τις σχολικές ώρες. Και εννοείται ότι η πύλη του σχολείου είναι κλειστή. Όμως, από το μαγαζί έχουν βρει άλλη μέθοδο: τους φωνάζεις την παραγγελία από απέναντι και σου φέρνουν το φραπέ σου (!!!!), τα τσιγάρα σου (!!!!!) και την τυρόπιτά σου μέσα από τα κάγκελα. Το μαγαζάκι φαντάζομαι δεν υπόκειται σε κανέναν έλεγχο από το σχολείο, οπότε πουλάει ό,τι θέλει (φαντάζομαι το δάσκαλο που κάνει μάθημα σε τάξη που οι ταραξίες μόλις έχουν πάρει μια γερή δόση καφεΐνης). Φυσικά κανένας δεν φαίνεται να προβληματίζεται που ο επιστάτης, που είναι δουλειά του να ανοίγει και να κλείνει την πύλη, έχει επιχείρηση η οποία στηρίζεται στην κατάργηση της πύλης. 
Α, όσο για το μαγαζί, έχω σοβαρές αμφιβολίες για την ποιότητά του. Και για την ποιότητα των ιδιοκτητών*, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. 

*όταν πρωτοάνοιξε το μαγαζί όποιος παρκάρισε στο πεζοδρόμιο έξω από το μαγαζί βρέθηκε με τα λάστιχα τρυπημένα. Το έπαθε η μητέρα μου δύο φορές με μια μέρα (το έφτιαξε και το άφησε στο ίδιο σημείο), η κόρη της γειτόνισσάς μας τρεις φορές, ένας άλλος γείτονας μια φορά κλπ κλπ. Μετά μάλλον επειδή θα άκουσε το βρισίδι της χρονιάς ο καταστηματάρχης ακολούθησε άλλη μέθοδο: έβαλε κάτι τσιμεντότουβλα στο δρόμο κι έφτιαξε εμπόδια. Ο δήμος κοιμάται, γιατί όπως μου έλεγε ένας γείτονας, ο αδερφός του καταστηματάρχη- επιστάτη δουλεύει στο Δήμο (στον οποίο ανήκει και το σχολείο). Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, παρόλο που είχε μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα, γιατί είναι το μόνο μαγαζί της περιοχής και θα μπορούσε να έχει καλές σχέσεις με τους γείτονες, ο τύπος προτίμησε να τους χάσει από πελάτες. Απ' όσο έχω δει, δεν πατάει εκεί κανένας εκτός από τους μαθητές. Και στις σχολικές διακοπές δεν ανοίγει κάθε μέρα (ευτυχώς).


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2014)

Η άθλια κατάσταση του κτιρίου χρεώνεται και στη διεύθυνση. Δίπλα μου είναι ένα γυμνάσιο. Πολύ συχνά λερώνονται οι τοίχοι του και η μάντρα με γκραφίτι, αλλά ο διευθυντής του σχολείου δεν το ανέχεται. Κάθε τρεις και λίγο ξαναβάφει τα ίδια σημεία, και ποτέ δεν φτάνει σε άθλια κατάσταση. Το ίδιο έργο έχω δει και σε άλλες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. Όταν θέλει ο διευθυντής, το κτίριο αλλάζει εμφάνιση. Όταν ο διευθυντής έχει μέσα του την κακομοιριά και τη μιζέρια, δεν κάνει απολύτως τίποτα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 15, 2014)

Το δικό μας σχολείο (δημοτικό και γυμνάσιο) παλιότερα το έβαφαν κάθε χρόνο. Αυτή ήταν η εικόνα του, κάνα μήνα μετά το τελευταίο βάψιμο. Πέρσι, αντί να το βάψουν, φώναξαν παιδιά από άλλο σχολείο και τους άφησαν να κάνουν τοιχογραφίες. Ο τοίχος είναι ακόμα έτσι. Αν έχω χρόνο αργότερα θα κατέβω να τραβήξω φωτογραφία.

Πάντως θυμάμαι πως το βάψιμο δεν το έκαναν ποτέ -όσο πήγαινα εγώ- με λεφτά του σχολείου, μάς ζητούσαν συνδρομή ή από τους γονείς απευθείας, μέσω του συλλόγου γονέων και κηδεμόνων.


----------



## panadeli (Jan 24, 2014)

Συμπαράσταση με στάση εργασίας στο δάσκαλο της Άρτας

Σε τρίωρη στάση εργασίας αποφάσισε να προχωρήσει σήμερα το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Συλλόγου Δασκάλων-Νηπιαγωγών της Άρτας προκειμένου να συμπαρασταθεί στον 50χρονο συνάδελφό τους, ο οποίος φέρεται να προέτρεψε οκτάχρονους μαθητές, να χαστουκίσουν συμμαθητή τους. Ο 50χρονος δικάζεται σήμερα κατηγορούμενος για απλή σωματική βλάβη.

Όπως αναφέρεται στη σχετική ανακοίνωση, το Δ.Σ συνεδρίασε εκτάκτως «με αφορμή την υπέρμετρη δημοσιότητα που έλαβε το αναφερόμενο περιστατικό σε Δημοτικό Σχολείο της πόλης, προκειμένου να προφυλάξει το λειτούργημα του εκπαιδευτικού στις δύσκολες εποχές που διανύουμε».

Ειδικότερα αποφάσισε: «Τη στήριξη του συναδέλφου, που κατά την 27χρονη διδακτική του υπηρεσία δεν έχει δώσει ποτέ δικαίωμα ανάρμοστης συμπεριφοράς κατά την εκτέλεση των καθηκόντων του», καθώς και τη «διευκολυντική στάση εργασίας, για συμπαράσταση στο συνάδελφο την Παρασκευή 24 Ιανουαρίου 2014 τις τρεις τελευταίες διδακτικές ώρες».

Ο δάσκαλος από την πλευρά του αρνήθηκε κάθε κατηγορία και δήλωσε πως θέλει να δικαστεί, για να λάμψει η αλήθεια.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2014)

Σωστά, το επάγγελμα του εκπαιδευτικού πλήττεται από την "υπέρμετρη δημοσιότητα" και πρέπει να το προφυλάξουμε. Η συντεχνιακή λογική που ισχύει και εφαρμόζεται από όλες τις συντεχνίες που μας ταλαιπωρούν βάναυσα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2014)

Σημερινός Πετρουλάκης για το περιστατικό:
Επιτέλους, ως πού φτάνει η συντεχνία;

[...]Αυτη τη σκηνή, που θα μπορούσε να είχε επινοήσει ο Χάνεκε ή ο Ντίκενς, των συμμαθητών που φυλάνε τσίλιες στην πόρτα για να περάσουν ανενόχλητοι σε σειρά για να χαστουκίσουν (ή και να γρονθοκοπήσουν) το άμοιρο παιδί, με πειθαναγκασμό από τον πνευματικό τους ηγέτη, δεν βρήκαν ούτε μιά λεξη να αποδοκιμάσουν οι άνθρωποι στους οποίους έχουν εμπιστευτεί τα παιδιά τους οι Αρτινοί. Η διευθύντρια ψέλλισε δύο κουβέντες τους είδους ”είναι πολύ καλός δάσκαλος, σίγουρα δεν είχε κακές προθέσεις”, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι συμπαραστάτες του θεώρησαν εξ αρχής δεδομένο ότι το κακοποιημένο (με ιατροδικαστική βεβαίωση) παιδί έλεγε ψέμματα. Δεν είχαν καν την τσίπα να πουν ότι θα το καταδίκαζαν στην περίπτωση που ήταν αλήθεια.[...]​


----------



## Marinos (Jan 24, 2014)

Νέα εστία αντιπαράθεσης στο Πανεπιστήμιο της Αθήνας

«Μάχη» Συμβουλίου εναντίον Συγκλήτου με «αρένα» τα δικαστήρια, καταγράφεται στο εσωτερικό του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών μετά τα γεγονότα της περασμένης εβδομάδας στις εκλογές κοσμητόρων.

Όπως αναφέρει το Βήμα, το γεγονός ότι μια υποψήφια για την θέση της κοσμήτορος αποκλείστηκε από τις εκλογές επειδή «δεν έπεισε» τα μέλη του Συμβουλίου, έχει δημιουργήσει αλυσιδωτές αντιδράσεις στο Ίδρυμα.

Και αυτό γιατί σχεδόν ανοικτά υπονοήθηκε από μέλη του Συμβουλίου ότι η υποψήφια αποκλείσθηκε όχι για επιστημονικούς λόγους, αλλά γιατί πρωτοστάτησε στις κινητοποιήσεις των περασμένων μηνών.

Το κλίμα έχει πολώσει ακόμα περισσότερο η επιστολή που έστειλαν μέλη όλων των Συμβουλίων Ανωτάτων Ιδρυμάτων στο υπουργείο Παιδείας, δηλώνοντας ότι στους νυν πρυτάνεις απαγορεύεται εκ του νόμου το δικαίωμα να κριθούν ξανά στις πρυτανικές του ερχόμενου Μαΐου (κάτι που όμως δεν προβλέπεται στον νόμο-πλαίσιο για τα ΑΕΙ).

Την αντίθεση τους εκφράζουν τα μέλη της Συγκλήτου με «λογικές που προκύπτουν από την διατύπωση σκεπτικών και κειμένων όπως εκείνο που εξέδωσε πρόσφατα το Συμβούλιο Ιδρύματος». 

Ακόμη στην ανακοίνωση που εξέδωσαν αναφέρουν ότι διαπιστώθηκαν σοβαρά νομικά προβλήματα στις εκλογές κοσμητόρων στο ίδρυμα και θα ζητήσουν νομικές συμβουλές για την διερεύνηση και επίλυση του θέματος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2014)

Πού μπορούμε να διαβάσουμε περισσότερα βέβαια στοιχεία για την υπόθεση με τον δάσκαλο στην Άρτα; Π.χ. αν ξέρουμε με ασφάλεια και όχι από μικροκουτσομπολιά τι λέει η ιατροδικαστική βεβαίωση ή κάποιες μαρτυρικές καταθέσεις; Εμένα κάτι με ενοχλεί σε αυτή την πραγματικά τρομακτική περίπτωση, ιδίως πριν μιλήσουν τα δικαστήρια — κυρίως, επειδή δεν θα ήταν η πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία που κάποια παιδιά θα πουν τα πράγματα όπως νομίζουν ότι πρέπει να τα πουν γιατί έτσι περιμένουν να ακούσουν οι μεγάλοι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 24, 2014)

Όλες οι αναφορές για το περιστατικό γράφουν ότι διαπιστώθηκαν τραύματα στο πρόσωπο του παιδιού στο νοσοκομείο της Άρτας. Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι έγινε, φυσικά, αυτά θα τα δουν οι δικαστές. 

Συμφωνώ ωστόσο με τα όσα λέει ο Πετρουλάκης στην παράγραφο που παρέθεσα. 

Και κατά τα λοιπά, δεν μου φαίνεται το περιστατικό απίστευτο, δεδομένου του ότι κι εγώ έχω φάει ξύλο με το χάρακα από τη δασκάλα που είχα στην πρώτη δημοτικού, και η ξαδέρφη μου, που ήταν ένα χρόνο μεγαλύτερη στο ίδιο σχολείο, έτρωγε ξύλο με σκοινάκι που είχε στην άκρη της κόμπους - όπως και οι συμμαθητές της. Και για την ιστορία, μιλάμε για το 1985, όχι για τη δεκαετία του '30.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2014)

Μα δεν θεωρώ απίστευτο συμβάν την άμεση βιαιοπραγία από έναν δάσκαλο (αν και θα περίμενα να υπάρχουν σχετικές αναφορές και πριν πενηνταρίσει, αλλά ας πούμε ότι δεν είχαν βγει παραέξω), αλλά τρομακτική την όλη εικόνα, με τα παιδιά που κρατάνε τσίλιες και τους άλλους που περνάνε και δέρνουν τον αδύνατο.

(Ο Πετρουλάκης γράφει θεωρώντας δεδομένο το συμβάν.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Όλες οι αναφορές για το περιστατικό γράφουν ότι διαπιστώθηκαν τραύματα στο πρόσωπο του παιδιού στο νοσοκομείο της Άρτας. Κατά τα λοιπά, δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε τι έγινε, φυσικά, αυτά θα τα δουν οι δικαστές.
> 
> Συμφωνώ ωστόσο με τα όσα λέει ο Πετρουλάκης στην παράγραφο που παρέθεσα.
> 
> Και κατά τα λοιπά, δεν μου φαίνεται το περιστατικό απίστευτο, δεδομένου του ότι κι εγώ έχω φάει ξύλο με το χάρακα από τη δασκάλα που είχα στην πρώτη δημοτικού, και η ξαδέρφη μου, που ήταν ένα χρόνο μεγαλύτερη στο ίδιο σχολείο, έτρωγε ξύλο με σκοινάκι που είχε στην άκρη της κόμπους - όπως και οι συμμαθητές της. Και για την ιστορία, μιλάμε για το 1985, όχι για τη δεκαετία του '30.



Εγώ εν έτει 1989 άλλαξα σχολείο γιατί η δασκάλα μου (β΄ δημοτικού) έδερνε συστηματικά τα παιδιά και συχνότατα τον ίδιο της τον γιο, που ήταν συμμαθητής μου, για παραδειγματισμό. Αργότερα έγινε διευθύντρια. Αλλά επειδή έχω και αρκετούς φίλους, γνωστούς και συγγενείς που είναι εκπαιδευτικοί, κατά καιρούς ακούω ακόμα και σήμερα ανάλογα περιστατικά. Πριν κάνα δίμηνο, μάλιστα, στο πλαίσιο μιας δουλειάς, άκουσα μια σειρά συνεντεύξεις εκπαιδευτικών για την παραβατικότητα των μαθητών και τραβούσα τα μαλλιά μου. Όχι μόνο για το τι βλακείες πιστεύει ο καθένας, αλλά και για το πώς την αντιμετωπίζουν.


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2014)

Να η είδηση. Κι από εδώ: 
Σύμφωνα με τα όσα κατήγγειλε η μητέρα του 8χρονου στους αστυνομικούς, ο δάσκαλος ακινητοποίησε το παιδάκι επειδή έκανε κάποια αταξία και έδωσε εντολή στους συμμαθητές του να το χαστουκίζουν ένας- ένας, ενώ «φρόντισε» να τοποθετήσει στην πόρτα της αίθουσας, δύο άλλους μαθητές, ώστε να μην μπορέσει να διαφύγει ο μικρός.
...
Ωστόσο τόνισε [η διευθύντρια του σχολείου] ότι «οι καταγγελίες των γονέων των άλλων παιδιών συγκλίνουν με την μήνυση (που κατέθεσε η μητέρα».


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2014)

Ο δάσκαλος από την άλλη λέει ότι ο μικρός ήταν άτακτος, αλλά όλα τα άλλα είναι ψέμματα. 
Βέβαια, αν το δεχτούμε αυτό, η απορία μένει: ποιός βάρεσε το παιδί; Αν ήρθε στο σχολείο έτσι, θα έπρεπε ο δάσκαλος να ενημερώσει τη διεύθυνση κλπ κλπ. Αν το έπαθε στο σχολείο, πού ήταν ο δάσκαλος την ώρα που οι μικροί άρχισαν το μποξ;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Οκτώ χρονών. Πόσο άτακτο δηλαδή; Και πόσο φταίει ή όχι το σχολείο γι' αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2014)

To πόσο άτακτος είναι κάποιος είναι υποκειμενικό. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο δάσκαλος, και μάλιστα δάσκαλος με 27 χρόνια εμπειρία, θα πρέπει να μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει τέτοια προβλήματα με σοβαρό τρόπο. 

Όσο για την αλληλεγγύη των συνδικαλιστών, μου έλεγαν ότι σε ένα σχολείο (δε λέω λεπτομέρειες) ανακάλυψε η αρμόδια υπηρεσία ότι ο γυμνασιάρχης δεν είχε τα τυπικά προσόντα για να είναι γυμνασιάρχης, καθώς είχε προαχθεί με πλαστά πτυχία μεταπτυχιακών σπουδών από ξένη χώρα. Και κλήθηκε να δώσει εξηγήσεις και τον έστειλαν σπίτι του για λίγο καιρό. Και το ζήτημα είχε αναλάβει η εφημερίδα των εκπαιδευτικών, η οποία καλούσε τους συναδέρφους του σε συμπαράσταση κλπ κλπ. Το θέμα είχε γίνει πρωτοσέλιδο, ο δοκιμαζόμενος συνάδερφός μας και πράσινα άλογα. Κανένας δεν είπε βρε παιδιά, αυτός έκανε πλαστογραφία και πήρε προαγωγή, τρώγοντας τη θέση από κάποιον άλλον. Πού ήταν η συναδερφική αλληλεγγύη του όταν τα έκανε αυτά;


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Μια και είδαμε τη μια πλευρά, ας δούμε και την άλλη. Τι έκανε Ιρανός δάσκαλος για να σταματήσει τη βία σε βάρος μαθητή του:


Στο πλευρό 8χρονου μαθητή
*Η καλύτερη απάντηση στο bullying από ιρανό δάσκαλο*

Λονδίνο, Ηνωμένο Βασίλειο
Με τον καλύτερο τρόπο απάντησε ένας δάσκαλος δημοτικού σχολείου στο Ιράν στον εκφοβισμό και τα χλευαστικά σχόλια που δεχόταν ένας 8χρονος μαθητής του από τους συμμαθητές του, επειδή έχει χάσει τα μαλλιά του λόγω μίας σπάνιας ασθένειας.

Ο δάσκαλος Αλί Μοχαμαντιάν μπήκε μία μέρα στην τάξη και έκπληκτοι οι μαθητές είδαν ότι είχε ξυρίσει το κεφάλι του.

Οι μαθητές όχι μόνο αντιλήφθηκαν το λάθος τους και σταμάτησαν να ενοχλούν τον μικρό Μαχάν Ραχίμι, αλλά αποφάσισαν να του συμπαρασταθούν με τον ίδιο τρόπο: ξύρισαν και εκείνοι τα μαλλιά τους.

Ο δάσκαλος, που έχει γίνει ήρωας στο Ιράν, δέχθηκε τα συγχαρητήρια του ιρανού προέδρου Χασάν Ροχανί ενώ, σύμφωνα με τον Guardian, η κυβέρνηση αποφάσισε την οικονομική ενίσχυση της οικογένειας του παιδιού ώστε να καλυφθούν τα ιατρικά έξοδα για αντιμετώπιση της ασθένειάς του.
http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231291030

Στον Guardian:
http://www.theguardian.com/world/ir...er-hero-shaving-head-solidarity-bullied-pupil


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2014)

Τυχερό μέσα στην ατυχία του το παιδί, όχι μόνο που έπεσε σε τόσο καλό δάσκαλο αλλά και που το πρόβλημά του μπορούσε να κοπιαριστεί χωρίς πρόβλημα. Γιατί αν τραύλιζε, ας πούμε...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Γιατί αν τραύλιζε, ας πούμε...


Εντάξει, βότσαλα θα έχουν και στο Ιράν... ;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 29, 2014)

Μόνο που η μίμηση, όταν δεν συνεπάγεται θυσία, μπορεί να θεωρηθεί κοροϊδία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 29, 2014)

Σωστό και λάθος ο παραλληλισμός μου. :blush:


----------



## Costas (Jan 29, 2014)

Το ωραίο είναι ότι ο Δημοσθένης, που _εἰς τὸ στόμα ψήφους [ελάμβανε] καὶ ῥήσεις ἅμα [έλεγεν]_, ξύριζε και το κεφάλι του μισό-μισό, εναλλάξ: _πολλάκις δὲ καὶ μῆνας ἑξῆς δύο καὶ τρεῖς συνάπτειν, ξυρούμενον τῆς κεφαλῆς θάτερον μέρος ὑπὲρ τοῦ μηδὲ βουλομένῳ πάνυ προελθεῖν ἐνδέχεσθαι δι᾽ αἰσχύνην._ (Πλούταρχος) Δύο σ' ένα, δηλαδή, συν ότι υπήρξε πρωτοπόρος της μόδας στην αντρική κόμμωση...


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2014)

Το ακόλουθο μου ήρθε φεισμπουκικά, αλλά υπάρχει κι εδώ ολόκληρο. Από καθηγητή του ΑΠΘ:

_Κατά την ξενάγησή τους [σημ. των αξιολογητών]στα μουσεία του τμήματος –νωρίς το απόγευμα σήμερα-- οι αξιολογητές εντοπίστηκαν από τους τσιλιαδόρους και η ομάδα κρούσης αφίχθη, 10-12 άτομα. Μαζί με μερικούς συναδέλφους και τον πρόεδρο του τμήματος σταθήκαμε στον προθάλαμο του Μουσείου Εκμαγείων, για να δώσουμε χρόνο στη συνάδελφό μας να ενημερώσει τους αξιολογητές. Είχα την κακή ιδέα να σταθώ μπροστά στην πόρτα του μουσείου.

Γύρω μου σχηματίσθηκε ένα ημικύκλιο με άγριες διαθέσεις. Τους είπα μόνον ότι η σκηνή θυμίζει μεσοπολεμική Γερμανία και τους προειδοποίησα ότι η άσκηση βίας δεν προστατεύεται από κανένα άσυλο. Ακολούθησε 15 λεπτά φραστικών προσβολών, προκλήσεων, προπηλακισμών, εξευτελισμού μου σε κάθε επίπεδο από ωρυόμενα άτομα, τα οποία χτυπούσαν μπουνιές στην πόρτα δίπλα στο πρόσωπό μου, απειλώντας με να μεριάσω. Απλώς έκλεισα τα μάτια και περίμενα… Ευτυχώς δεν με χτύπησαν. Μου θύμισαν πως δεν υποστήριξα την απεργία του ΕΣΔΕΠ, πως δεν υπέγραψα για την απελευθέρωση των υπό δίωξη φοιτητών και ότι όταν «ξεχειλίσει το ποτάμι του λαϊκού κινήματος» θα τρέχω να κρυφτώ._


----------



## Themis (Feb 6, 2014)

"Το αγκάθι της αξιολόγησης" της Πέπης Ρηγοπούλου, από την Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών.


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2014)

Πήγα να διαβάσω και το άρθρο του Α. Λακασά, για να έχω, τουλάχιστον σε σχέση με το συγκεκριμένο «στιγμιότυπο», μια πιο ολοκληρωμένη εικόνα. Δεν ανήκω στο χώρο, οπότε από σκόρπια άρθρα της μιας ή της άλλης πλευράς, προσπαθώ να βγάλω συμπεράσματα, κυρίως για να ικανοποιώ την περιέργειά μου. Προς το παρόν, έχω να πω ότι το άρθρο της Πέπης Ρηγοπούλου μού άφησε την αίσθηση —με κάποια άλματα που είδα να γίνονται, ίσως και διαστρεβλώσεις (π.χ. «κατηγορούνται από τον αρθρογράφο ακόμα και για τα λίγα χρήματα που παίρνουν»)— ότι όποιος θέλει την αξιολόγηση ή ασκήσει κριτική στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια προωθεί τη διάλυση της δημόσιας παιδείας και την παράδοσή της στο ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο. Με τη δημιουργία τέτοιας πόλωσης, με την επιλογή τέτοιας βούρτσας που βάφει μαύρο ό,τι δεν μας βολεύει ή δεν μας αρέσει, συνεννόηση δεν θα υπάρξει και σωστή δουλειά δεν θα γίνει ποτέ. Και στο τέλος η δημόσια παιδεία θα αυτοκαταστραφεί, θα αυτοκτονήσει. Δεν θα χρειαστεί να τη σκοτώσει κανείς.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Προς το παρόν, έχω να πω ότι το άρθρο της Πέπης Ρηγοπούλου μού άφησε την αίσθηση —με κάποια άλματα που είδα να γίνονται, ίσως και διαστρεβλώσεις (π.χ. «κατηγορούνται από τον αρθρογράφο ακόμα και για τα λίγα χρήματα που παίρνουν»)— ότι όποιος θέλει την αξιολόγηση ή ασκήσει κριτική στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια προωθεί τη διάλυση της δημόσιας παιδείας και την παράδοσή της στο ιδιωτικό κεφάλαιο.


Οι δύο τελευταίες παράγραφοι (αν μη τι άλλο) της Ρηγοπούλου μάλλον το αντίθετο λένε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2014)

Στο τέλος λέει ότι η αξιολόγηση του Τμήματος Επικοινωνίας και ΜΜΕ του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών ήταν επαινετική οπότε, αφού φαίνεται ότι θα πέσουν στο κενό οι προσπάθειες του υπουργείου και των συμφερόντων να διαλύσουν τη δημόσια παιδεία, επιστρατεύεται ο Λακασάς προκειμένου να αμφισβητήσει την εγκυρότητα των αξιολογητών. (Και στο #1089 επιστρατεύτηκε κάποιος καθηγητής για να πει ότι του επιτέθηκαν φοιτητές.) Αυτά τα σενάρια ή αληθεύουν και περιγράφουν πόλωση, ή δεν αληθεύουν και καλλιεργούν την πόλωση. Απλώς εγώ βλέπω μόνο πόλωση, που δεν τη λατρεύω. Και ξέρεις ότι εκεί αρχίζουν να διίστανται οι απόψεις μας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2014)

Δεν λέω ότι η Ρηγοπούλου λέει κάτι τέτοιο, ούτε ότι φταίει για την παρακάτω aberrance, αλλά ένας αναγνώστης που είναι κατά της αξιολόγησης θα κάνει τον εξής συλλογισμό: "ορίστε! έγινε αξιολόγηση και βγήκε καλή, άρα η αξιολόγηση είναι άχρηστη· να μην εφαρμοστεί". Έχω την εντύπωση ότι δυστυχώς υπάρχουν αρκετοί άνθρωποι που "σκέφτονται" με αυτό τον τρόπο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 7, 2014)

Εμένα, πάντως, και τα δύο άρθρα μού άφησαν την εντύπωση ότι κάτι θέλουν να πουν αλλά το πηγαίνουν γύρω γύρω και δεν το λένε. Σαν να είναι γραμμένα για τους γνώστες του χώρου και των μικρών και ζουμερών ντεσού και όχι για έναν έλλογο αναγνώστη που, χωρίς να ξέρει τι και πώς, προσπαθεί να καταλάβει δυο πράγματα περισσότερο. Από τη μια, ο μανιχαϊσμός «μνημόνιο-αντιμνημόνιο», «ξένοι κατακτητές-πατριώτες που αντιστέκονται». Από την άλλη, ο μανιχαϊσμός «καλοί ξένοι-κακοί ελληνόφωνοι», «καλή ξένη γραφειοκρατία-κακή ελληνική γραφειοκρατία» (Ακούς εκεί: ζήτησαν τον αριθμό του κινητού τους! Τσ, τσ!). Από τη μια οι εργαζόμενοι των ειδικών μισθολογίων, από την άλλη τα στελέχη των τραπεζών. Από τη μια, οι «Έλληνες του εξωτερικού», γενικά. Από την άλλη, «οι Έλληνες των κυπριακών πανεπιστημίων» ειδικότερα. Στο φως κάποιων δημοσιευμάτων για το πόρισμα του ΣΔΟΕ για το Αριστοτέλειο, στον απόηχο των γεγονότων της αρχής της χρονιάς στο Καποδιστριακό και το Μετσόβιο, ο αναγνώστης και των δύο άρθρων καταλαβαίνει ότι «κάτι χοντρό παίζεται» στην Ανώτατη Παιδεία, ότι γίνονται γερές μάχες εκ του συστάδην και εκ του μακρόθεν και δι' αντιπροσώπων ή μη, αλλά αυτό το κάτι δεν είναι σαφές τι αφορά στην πραγματικότητα. Αν έχει άμεση σχέση με την ουσία της παρεχόμενης εκπαίδευσης ή αφορά εξουσία, διαχείριση κονδυλίων κι ένας Θεός ξέρει τι άλλα πράγματα.

Ένα τελευταίο, και αμαρτία ομολογημένη κλπ κλπ. Πάντα με προδιαθέτει αρνητικά ο άνθρωπος που γράφει ολόκληρο άρθρο για να αντικρούσει άλλο άρθρο και δεν πετυχαίνει σωστά το όνομα του συγγραφέα του άλλου άρθρου. Το θεωρώ φτηνό και χαμηλού επιπέδου τρικ των συνελεύσεων στα αμφιθέατρα. Από πανεπιστημιακό, που υποτίθεται ότι είναι συνηθισμένος να διπλοτσεκάρει πηγές και αναφορές κλπ, μου μοιάζει σκόπιμο χτύπημα κάτω από τη ζώνη.


----------



## natandri (Feb 12, 2014)

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε η αξιολόγηση. Δεν ήξερα αν πρέπει το συγκεκριμένο βιντεάκι να το βάλω εδώ -λόγω θέματος- ή σε κείνα για γέλια και για κλάματα λόγω τρόπου παρουσίασης...






Με την ευκαιρία, πώς γίνεται η ενσωμάτωση βίντεο με την εικόνα στο σχόλιο; Και γιατί εδώ εμφανίζεται μόνο η διεύθυνση; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντηση!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2014)

natandri said:


> Με την ευκαιρία, πώς γίνεται η ενσωμάτωση βίντεο με την εικόνα στο σχόλιο; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την απάντηση!


Για να ενσωματώσεις βίντεο στο σχόλιο πρέπει να πατήσεις στο εικονίδιο του φιλμ και, στο πλαίσιο που ανοίγει, να κολλήσεις τη διεύθυνση του βιντεακιού.


----------



## nickel (Feb 12, 2014)

Fascinating Aida for you, ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2014)

Nα επισημάνω τα υποτιτλιστικά λάθη;
Όπως π.χ. το fair trade που το μεταφράζει καλή τιμή;
Ή το Jeremy Hunt που λέει σε ένα σημείο, το οποίο δεν αναφέρετσι στον βρετανό πολιτικό αλλά είναι προσπάθεια για rhyming slang, που ομοιοκαταληκτεί με το... καλά, δεν το λέω, για να κρατήσουμε το επίπεδο της κουβέντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2014)

Δυο χρόνια με αναστολή για το δάσκαλο που έβαλε μαθητές να χαστουκίσουν συμμαθητή τους


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2014)

Τώρα η προσωρινή αργία θα γίνει μόνιμη ή θα συνεχίζουμε να τον πληρώνουμε;


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...
Πουλώντας σχολεία στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης






Aθήνα, 7 Απριλίου 2014

​Τη μάχη της τοπικής κοινωνίας της Θεσσαλονίκης να διασώσει 4 εν λειτουργία σχολικά κτήρια και το μόνο κλειστό γήπεδο στίβου από το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ και την πώλησή τους σε ιδιώτες παρουσιάζει 9’ ντοκιμαντέρ. Στο ντοκιμαντέρ με τίτλο «Πουλώντας σχολεία στην Ελλάδα της Κρίσης» μιλούν ο ανεξάρτητος ευρωβουλευτής, Κρίτων Αρσένης, ο δήμαρχος Αμπελοκήπων – Μενεμένης, Λάζαρος Κυρίζογλου, η Πόπη Σαραϊδάρη, μέλος Δ.Σ. της Ε’ ΕΛΜΕ και ο Γιώργος Κατσικάς, προπονητής στίβου.

Το ντοκιμαντέρ γυρίστηκε με τη συνδρομή του ανεξάρτητου ευρωβουλευτή, Κρίτωνα Αρσένη, σε μια ένδειξη συμπαράστασης στους κατοίκους της περιοχής, που αγωνίζονται για να παραμείνουν ανοικτά τα σχολεία και τα γήπεδα που βρίσκονται σήμερα στον χώρο καθώς και ένας ιερός ναός αλλά και οι δασικές εκτάσεις και η λεωφόρος Δενδροποτάμου.

Ο ανεξάρτητος ευρωβουλευτής Κρίτων Αρσένης βρέθηκε κοντά στους κατοίκους για τα γυρίσματα του ντοκιμαντέρ και προέβη στις ακόλουθες δηλώσεις:
_
“Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση δε διστάζει να ξεπουλήσει ακόμη και τα σχολεία και να παραχωρήσει στο ΤΑΙΠΕΔ χώρους εκπαίδευσης, άθλησης και ψυχαγωγίας αλλά και ανάσες πρασίνου για να τις μετατρέψει, σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο, σε εμπορικό κέντρο, γραφεία, διαμερίσματα, αθλητικές δραστηριότητες. Όλα αυτά σε έναν δήμο όπου αντιστοιχεί μόλις 1,5 τ.μ. πράσινου ανά κάτοικο και με πανευρωπαϊκό ρεκόρ στην ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ακόμη και ο επίτροπος Ολι Ρεν, απαντώντας σε γραπτή ερώτησή μου αποποιείται την οποιαδήποτε εμπλοκή στην πώληση των σχολείων που χαρακτηρίζει κυβερνητική επιλογή. Καλώ την κυβέρνηση να ακυρώσει έστω και τώρα την μεταβίβαση των δύο πρώην στρατοπέδων “Παπακυριαζή” και “Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου” στο ΤΑΙΠΕΔ και την πώληση των αναντικατάστατων δημόσιων υποδομών που κατασκευάστηκαν σε αυτά.”

_http://kritonarsenis.gr/actions/view/140407-dt-sxoleia


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2014)

Απορία: τα σχολικά κτίρια δεν ανήκουν στους δήμους;


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...
Αν δεις το βίντεο στο 0':50", θα απαντηθεί η απορία σου, για το συγκεκριμένο σχολικό συγκρότημα τουλάχιστον.


----------



## Costas (Apr 8, 2014)

daeman said:


> Τη μάχη της τοπικής κοινωνίας της Θεσσαλονίκης να διασώσει 4 εν λειτουργία σχολικά κτήρια και το μόνο κλειστό γήπεδο στίβου από το ΤΑΙΠΕΔ και την πώλησή τους σε ιδιώτες παρουσιάζει 9’ ντοκιμαντέρ.


Αυστηρά γλωσσικό: δεν μ' αρέσει το "9' ντοκιμαντέρ" για "9λεπτο ντοκιμαντέρ".


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2014)

...
Ούτε εμένα, Κώστα (εκεί μάλιστα πήγε κατευθείαν το μάτι μου μόλις είδα το κείμενο), αλλά σε παραθέματα δεν διορθώνω, παρά μόνο προφανή ολισθήματα πληκτρολόγησης —και αν.


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Αν δεις το βίντεο στο 0':50", θα απαντηθεί η απορία σου, για το συγκεκριμένο σχολικό συγκρότημα τουλάχιστον.



Το βίντεο έκανε 150 ώρες να παίξει, οπότε όταν έκανα την ερώτηση δεν το είχα δει (η υπομονή έχει τα όριά της). Τώρα που το είδα έχω να πω: προφανώς πρόκειται για γραφειοκρατικό λάθος και όπως όλα τα γραφειοκρατικά λάθη είναι θέατρο του παράλογου και θα πάρει χρόνο να λυθεί. Αυτό που μου φάνηκε τελείως ηλίθιο ήταν ό,τι έλεγε η εκπρόσωπος της ΕΛΜΕ, για την οποία φαίνεται δεν υπαρχει ποτέ λάθος, μόνο δόλος, κι η οποια έχει βγάλει συμπεράσματα ότι καταστρέφεται η υφήλιος. Σε γενικές γραμμές ο πιο λογικός φαινόταν να είναι ο δήμαρχος της περιοχής (κι αυτό σχετικό είναι βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποιός είναι λογικός). 
Επίσης, δε νομίζω ότι το ζήτημα έχει να κάνει με την εκπαίδευση.


----------



## Alexandra (May 24, 2014)

v+2 ΝΑ 'ΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΩΡΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ
Πόσο καιρό θα σπουδάζουμε το αποφασίζουμε μόνο εμείς!


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2014)

Πριν προλάβει να το δει και να το σχολιάσει ο sarant: Ξέχασαν να γυρίσουν σωστά την απόστροφο στο «ΝΑ ’ΝΑΙ» κι έχει μείνει στο αυτόματο ‘ που βάζει το Word.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 24, 2014)

Ειδικά για το Ν+2 δεν το καταλαβαίνω, ειλικρινά. Μπορείς να βάλεις το όριο αυτό ή, όποιο άλλο, για τα παράλληλα ωφελήματα (δωρεάν συγγράμματα, πάσο, φοιτητική εστία/εστιατόριο,ψήφο), μπορείς να βάλεις όρια για τη «διάρκεια ισχύος» του μαθήματος (οι γνώσεις εξελίσσονται), μπορείς να του βάλεις, ξέρω 'γω, «νοίκι» στα εργαστήρια ή «τέλος εγγραφής-παράβολο χρήσης» των υπηρεσιών της γραμματείας, αλλά το δικαίωμα που κατέκτησε κάποιος να σπουδάσει, έστω και με πιο δυσμενείς όρους, γιατί να του το στερείς;


----------



## Marinos (May 24, 2014)

+1 ή μάλλον +2
Αυτή τη φορά, Δόκτωρ, πρόλαβα να με προλάβεις...


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2014)

Εδώ έχει κάποια στοιχεία αλλά μάλλον θα έχετε και πιο φρέσκα εσείς.

http://www.tovima.gr/opinions/article/?aid=494403


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.bluntbit.com/news/one-teacher-changing-students-forever/


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

Θυμίζει κάπως διαφήμιση, με τόσα χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα. Αλλά για να συνδυάσουμε αυτό με κάτι που διάβασα χτες:

*Εξορθολογισμός και ψυχραιμία στα SOS* (Μαρία Κατσουνάκη, Καθημερινή 4/6/14):

Ας ξεκινήσουμε από τα βασικά. Το σχολείο δεν είναι -και δεν πρέπει να είναι- ευχάριστο, να σκορπίζει χαρά, να διαλύει κάθε άγχος. Δεν είναι αυτός ο ρόλος του. Το «πρωτόκολλο συνεργασίας» ανάμεσα στον καθηγητή και στον μαθητή προϋποθέτει σεβασμό (αμοιβαίο) και πειθαρχία. Η μαθησιακή διαδικασία έχει πολύ κόπο και απαιτήσεις. Η επανάληψη αυτών των αρχών είναι απαραίτητη για να μην… ξεχνιόμαστε και αναλαμβάνουμε, όπως η ΟΛΜΕ, διαρκώς και αδιακρίτως την υπεράσπιση των μαθητών-«θυμάτων». [...]
http://www.kathimerini.gr/770346/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/e3or8ologismos-kai-yyxraimia-sta-sos

Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνήσω με όσα λέει η ΟΛΜΕ, αλλά δεν μου άρεσε εκείνο το «Το σχολείο δεν είναι -και δεν πρέπει να είναι- ευχάριστο, να σκορπίζει χαρά, να διαλύει κάθε άγχος. Δεν είναι αυτός ο ρόλος του». Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι το σχολείο πρέπει να απαιτεί, όπως λέει παρακάτω, αμοιβαίο σεβασμό και πειθαρχία και κόπο, αλλά _ταυτόχρονα_ να είναι ευχάριστο, να σκορπίζει χαρά και να μην τα καταστρέφει όλα με άγχος. Όταν θα μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά, δεν θα τα συνδυάζουν όλα αυτά σε κάτι που θα το λένε επαγγελματισμό; Μπορεί να είναι ο επαγγελματισμός μόνο σεβασμός και πειθαρχία και να μην είναι χαρά για αυτό που κάνεις;


----------



## SBE (Jun 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θυμίζει κάπως διαφήμιση, με τόσα χαμογελαστά πρόσωπα.



Μα _είναι _διαφήμιση. Ορίστε το σάιτ του παιχνιδιού και ορίστε σχετικό άρθρο του BBC. 
Αυτού του είδους η διδασκαλία (gamification, πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά; ) είναι μία ακόμα από τις σύγχρονες τάσεις στην εκπαίδευση. Όπως και άλλες τάσεις θα δείξει ο χρόνος και η εφαρμογή αν θα μείνουν και πώς θα εξελιχτούν. Για ευνόητους λόγους, μέχρι τώρα είναι περιορισμένη η εφαρμογή τους. 
Και να σου πω ένα βασικό πρόβλημα με πολλές από αυτές τις μεθόδους: είναι εξαιρετικά χρονοβόρες για τον δάσκαλο σε σχέση με το αποτέλεσμα. Για παράδειγμα, έφτιαξα ένα κινούμενο σχέδιο 30 δευτερολέπτων για ένα μάθημά μου, χρησιμοποιώντας πολύ έτοιμο υλικό και ένα πρόγραμμα που δεν χρειάζεται προγραμματισμό, μόνο κοπιπάστωση και συγχρονισμό (που είναι ήδη πολύπλοκο πράμα). Μου πήρε 12-14 ώρες. ΟΚ, ήμουνα αρχάρια, αλλά υποθέτω ότι με την εξάσκηση θα μειώσω το χρόνο στο μισό. Όμως σε 12-14 ώρες μπορώ να φτιάξω πειράματα με υλικά που βρίσκονται σε κάθε σπίτι για έξι μηνών διαλέξεις. Ή μπορώ να κάνω πρόβες το τι θα πω και τι θα κάνω στο μάθημα ώστε να φτιάξω ενδιαφέρον μάθημα- σώου που θα διατηρήσει την προσοχή των φοιτητών.
Ένα άλλο ζήτημα που προκύπτει με την τεχνολογία είναι η πρόσβαση σε φοιτητές/ μαθητές με ειδικές ανάγκες. Το οποίο δεν είναι μικρό ζήτημα αν σκεφτούμε ότι πολλά εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα έχουν κανονισμό πλέον που επιβάλλει inclusiveness (αυτό επίσης πώς το λέμε στα ελληνικά; ). Οι φοβερές και τρομερές εικονογραφήσεις πρέπει να μπορούν να "διαβαστούν" από αυτόματο αναγνώστη για τυφλούς, π.χ. Όλο το ηχητικό υλικό πρέπει να είναι υποτιτλισμένο για τους βαρήκοους. Ο συνδυασμός κειμένου και εικόνας πρέπει να είναι κατάλληλος για χρήστες με δυσλεξία. Πρέπει να υπάρχει εναλλακτικό υλικό για φοιτητές που δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την τεχνολογία και να υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές ισοδύναμες ασκήσεις για κάθε περίπτωση κλπ κλπ κλπ τα οποία δεν τα λέω για να βγάλω τις καινοτομίες σκάρτες αλλά για να επισημάνω τις δυσκολίες που μπορεί να φέρει η τεχνολογία. Για να μην αναφέρω το ότι η τεχνολογία περιθωριοποιεί όσους δεν μπορούν να συμμετέχουν σε αυτή για οικονομικούς και άλλους λόγους- π.χ. σε απομακρυσμένη περιοχή της Αφρικής που οι διακοπές ρεύματος είναι συχνές, τα τυπωμένα βιβλία είναι αποτελεσματικότερα. Υπάρχει λόγος που οι μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας "δεν έχουν αλλάξει εδώ και 100 χρόνια", κι ο λόγος είναι ότι οι μέθοδοι δουλεύουν με μικρές απαιτήσεις. 

ΥΓ Αν μοιάζει ότι την είχα την απάντηση έτοιμη είναι γιατί πρόσφατα δούλεψα σε αυτό ακριβώς το θέμα: inclusiveness, accessibility, openness and digital era education


----------



## Palavra (Jun 5, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι το σχολείο πρέπει να απαιτεί, όπως λέει παρακάτω, αμοιβαίο σεβασμό και πειθαρχία και κόπο, αλλά _ταυτόχρονα_ να είναι ευχάριστο, να σκορπίζει χαρά και να μην τα καταστρέφει όλα με άγχος. Όταν θα μεγαλώσουν τα παιδιά, δεν θα τα συνδυάζουν όλα αυτά σε κάτι που θα το λένε επαγγελματισμό; Μπορεί να είναι ο επαγγελματισμός μόνο σεβασμός και πειθαρχία και να μην είναι χαρά για αυτό που κάνεις;


Και άλλοι το πιστεύουν, με μεγάλη επιτυχία, από ό,τι φαίνεται: http://www.businessinsider.com/finland-education-school-2011-12?op=1


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2014)

gamification = παιχνιδοποίηση (δική μου πρόταση εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7095-gamification-παιχνιδοποίηση-(-) )
inclusiveness = συμπεριληπτικότητα, συμπεριληπτική εκπαίδευση


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> gamification = παιχνιδοποίηση (δική μου πρόταση εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7095-gamification-παιχνιδοποίηση-(-) )


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν σου αρέσει η _παιγνιοποίηση_, πάντως.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν σου αρέσει η _παιγνιοποίηση_, πάντως.


Μου είναι δύσκολο να θυμηθώ το λόγο (θα πρέπει να τα γράφω αυτά, να μην τα κρατάω για λόγου μου), αλλά υποθέτω επειδή τα παιχνίδια τα λέμε _παιχνίδια_ και το λόγιο _παίγνια_ δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε πια ποτέ για τα παιχνίδια αυτού του είδους, αλλά το χρησιμοποιούμε για τα τυχερά. Μια άποψη είναι. Τυχαίνει να είναι και πιο διαδεδομένος ο όρος, αλλά ελπίζω να μη φταίω εγώ.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2014)

Για να δούμε τι γίνεται αλλού.
South Korea’s millionaire tutors- The vast sums spent on preparing children for tests are causing unease

Αντιγράφω (έχουν ενδιαφέρον και τα σχόλια):

In the 2012 [OECD’s Pisa] tests, taken by 15-year-olds in 64 territories, South Korea came fifth in maths and literacy, and seventh in science. Yet the same test put South Korean children 62nd in confidence in solving complex tasks...

He points in particular to private Eng­lish tuition, where spending is equivalent to 0.6 per cent of gross domestic product, but where the res­ults fail to match this multi-billion-dollar outlay and confident speakers of English are rare.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 18, 2014)

SBE said:


> Για να δούμε τι γίνεται αλλού.
> South Korea’s millionaire tutors- The vast sums spent on preparing children for tests are causing unease
> He points in particular to private Eng­lish tuition, where spending is equivalent to 0.6 per cent of gross domestic product, but where t*he res­ults fail to match this multi-billion-dollar outlay and confident speakers of English are rare.*



Γιατί, άραγε; :inno:


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2014)

Αυτό που έμαθα από το πιο πάνω είναι ότι στα κορεατικά το yes είναι ναι, απόδειξη ότι οι ΑΗΠ αποίκησαν και την Κορέα και τους μάθανε να μιλάνε (ΟΚ, όχι και τόση επιτυχία με τους διφθόγγους, αλλά μην τα θέλουμε όλα δικά μας).


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

Του 2010, γι' αυτό λένε για γκουβερνάτορα τον τερμινάτορα.

Η αλήθεια βέβαια δεν έχει μόνο μία όψη, αλλά είναι μια σημαντική και αυτή.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/alpapado/posts/10152759082556072


----------



## SBE (Nov 22, 2014)

Μερικές παρατηρήσεις, και προειδοποιώ ότι ακολουθεί μακρινάρι:
Ο ομόλογός του στο εξωτερικό (Ευρώπη) κάνει πέντε χρόνια σπουδές με το σύστημα 3+2, εκτός αν είναι φοιτητής σε αγγλικό πανεπιστήμιο που είναι 3+1. 
Το ακόλουθο το γράφω γιατί ξέρω ότι όσοι έχουν παράπονο κάνουν περισσότερο θόρυβο από αυτούς που είναι ευχαριστημένοι, και έτσι ακούμε μόνο τα παράπονα. Οπότε προσθέτω εγώ μερικά καλά λόγια για αντιστάθμισμα:

Σχετικά με το σχέδιο: εγώ σπούδασα Ηλ/ Μηχ δέκα χρόνια πριν αυτόν τον τύπο. Στο πρώτο εξάμηνο έκανα τεχνικό σχέδιο, που μας έδινε ο καθηγητής διάφορα περίεργα σχήματα κι έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε κάτοψη, πρόσοψη και διατομή. Έχω πλήρες σετ με όργανα σχεδίασης, το οποίο έπεσε σε αχρηστία κάποια στιγμή μετά, αλλά δεν παραπονιέμαι, γιατί FFW στο 2013 και βρέθηκα να διδάσκω (ω, ναι) τεχνικό σχέδιο σε μηχανικούς. Φυσικά σήμερα τα κάνουμε με υπολογιστή, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο αριθμός των άσχετων που βλέπουν ένα τρισδιάστατο αντικείμενο και δεν μπορούν να φανταστούν πώς δείχνει από το πλάι. 
Στο δεύτερο εξάμηνο κάναμε ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο. Είχαμε το υπέροχο βιβλίο του Καρατράσογλου πού είχε μέσα όλα τα σύμβολα και κάναμε ασκήσεις να διαβάζουμε ηλεκτρολογικά σχέδια. Η εξέταση ήταν ερωτήσεις πολλαπλών επιλογών που έπρεπε να βρούμε ποιο είναι το σωστό σύμβολο και προφορική εξέταση με ανάγνωση κανονικών επαγγελματικών σχεδίων. Αν και τα πιο πολλά τα έχω ξεχάσει γιατί δεν ασχολήθηκα μετά με κατασκευές, αν γινόμουν ηλ/μηχ στον κατασκευαστικό κλάδο (που είναι ο μεγαλύτερος κλάδος απασχόλησης ηλ/μηχ) θα ήμουνα προετοιμασμένη για συνεργασία με εγκαταστάτη ηλεκτρολόγο. 
Από ξένη γλώσσα στο πανεπιστήμιο διάλεξα Ιταλικά, κι επειδή μόνο εγώ την είχα διαλέξει, έκανα στην ουσία ιδιαίτερα με τη δασκάλα των ιταλικών κι έμαθα ιταλικά από την αρχή. Μετά συνέχισα τα ιταλικά σε φροντιστήριο για κάνα χρόνο, και πλέον τα έχω παρατήσει οπότε έχουν σκουριάσει (και το τελειωτικό χτύπημα το έδωσαν τα ισπανικά), αλλά κάποια εποχή θαρραλέα διάβαζα Έκο από το πρωτότυπο — και βέβαια καταλάβαινα τα μισά, αλλά ίσως να έφταιγε ο Έκο. Αυτό που ίσως μετάνιωσα ήταν που αν είχα πάρει Αγγλικά θα είχα εξασφαλίσει το δέκα στη βαθμολογία, ενώ με τα ιταλικά έπαιρνα κανονικούς βαθμούς. Το πανεπιστήμιο πρόσφερε επίσης Γαλλικά (τα είχαν πάρει καμιά εικοσαριά άτομα από το έτος μου) και Γερμανικά (πέντε, κι οι πέντε με σχέσεις με Γερμανία). Όλοι ήταν ευχαριστημένοι από τις επιλογές τους, εκτός από αυτούς που είχαν πάρει αγγλικά και δεν πάταγαν ποτέ στο μάθημα και τους έβλεπε η δασκάλα μόνο στις εξετάσεις και παραπονιόντουσαν ότι τους έβαζε δύσκολα. Οι γαλλομαθείς μάλιστα έκαναν πολύ περισσότερη ορολογία απ' όλους και κάπου στην Ελλάδα έχω αντίγραφα των σημειώσεων ορολογίας που τους είχε δώσει η δασκάλα, που ήταν από ένα βιβλίο ορολογίας που λέει δίδασκαν στους ξένους που πήγαιναν για σπουδές Γαλλία. Αν γίνεται σωστά η διδασκαλία της ορολογίας, φυσικά και είναι χρησιμότατη. 
Υπολογιστές: κι εγώ έκανα FORTRAN στο πρώτο έτος, και μάλιστα όλοι παραπονιόντουσαν ότι είναι αρχαία γλώσσα και δεν είναι χρήσιμη. Μπορεί να είχαν δίκιο από την άποψη ότι δεν ήταν σε κοινή χρήση και είχε αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να αντικαθίσταται από την C, αλλά βλέποντάς το από τη σκοπιά του δασκάλου, η Φόρτραν είναι πολύ καλή εισαγωγή στον προγραμματισμό γιατί είναι απλή γλώσσα και σου επιτρέπει να διδάξεις άτομα χωρίς καμία προηγούμενη εμπειρία στο αντικείμενο. Είμαι της άποψης ότι άμα καταλάβεις τον τρόπο σκέψης μπορείς μετά να καταλάβεις κι άλλες γλώσσες. Κι αυτό είναι το νόημα της εκπαίδευσης. Δεν μπορεί το πανεπιστήμιο να στα διδάξει όλα, μπορεί μόνο να σε μάθει να μαθαίνεις. Τώρα που έχουν περάσει χρόνια αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι η γκρίνια οφείλεται στον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η αγορά εργασίας στην Ελλάδα. Ο πτυχιούχος ενδιαφέρεται να πάει για συνέντευξη για δουλειά και να πει ότι ξέρει την Χ γλώσσα προγραμματισμού, γιατί νομίζει (και ίσως νομίζει κι ο εργοδότης) ότι άμα έχεις παρακολουθήσει μαθήματα Χ κι έχεις περάσει τις εξετάσεις του εξαμήνου έχεις γίνει εξπέρ στη Χ. 

Πληροφοριακά αντιγράφω από τη Βίκι που λέει για τη Φόρτραν τον 21ο αιώνα:
_Originally developed by IBM in the 1950s for scientific and engineering applications, Fortran came to dominate this area of programming early on and has been in continuous use for over half a century in computationally intensive areas such as numerical weather prediction, finite element analysis, computational fluid dynamics, computational physics and computational chemistry. It is one of the most popular languages in the area of high-performance computing and is the language used for programs that benchmark and rank the world's fastest supercomputers._

Και μια σούμα: κι εγώ ίσως όταν ήμουνα φοιτήτρια να αισθανόμουν ότι χάνω το χρόνο μου με κάποια μαθήματα. Σ' αυτό έχει ένα μέρος της ευθύνης αυτός που διδάσκει το κάθε μάθημα. Δεν έκαναν κατανοητό το γιατί μαθαίναμε το μάθημα και πώς σχετιζόταν με το επάγγελμα του μηχανικού καθώς και με άλλα μαθήματα. Κι αυτό είναι ένα ζήτημα που πρέπει να διορθωθεί. 
Αλλά, από τότε που ήμουνα φοιτήτρια μέχρι τώρα έχω εργαστεί σα μηχανικός, έχω κάνει μεταπτυχιακά, έχω ασχοληθεί με την εκπαίδευση των μηχανικών (κι έχω κάνει και έρευνα στα προγράμματα σπουδών για ηλ/μηχ), οπότε τώρα έχω ανακαλύψει το νόημα για πολλά που τότε έμοιαζαν απίθανα. 

Τα μαθήματα που έκανα στο πρώτο έτος ηλ/μηχ στο ΔΠΘ τότε, συμπυκνωμένα για να μην πιάνουν χώρο:
Μαθηματικά: Διαφορικός Λογισμός- Γραμμική Άλγεβρα (τα απαραίτητα, δηλαδή)
Φυσική: Κλασσική Μηχανική- Σχετικιστική Φυσική (ομοίως τα απαραίτητα για μετά)
Ιταλική γλώσσα- ορολογία (βλ. άνω)
Τεχνικό σχέδιο- ηλεκτρολογικό σχέδιο (βλ. άνω)
Φόρτραν- Μπέισικ (που ήταν τότε αρκετά διαδεδομένη)
Οικολογία (σήμερα θα το λέγαμε αειφόρο ανάπτυξη, και είναι μάθημα που πλέον είναι υποχρεωτικό για όλους τους μηχανικούς, ενώ τότε το κοροϊδεύαμε ότι είναι άσχετο)
Φιλοσοφία της Επιστήμης/κοινωνικά ζητήματα της τεχνολογίας - κι αυτό το κοροϊδεύαμε, περιλάμβανε ζητήματα ηθικής κλπ που είναι μέρος κάθε προγράμματος εκπαίδευσης μηχανικών, τουλάχιστον στην Ευρώπη. Κι επειδή ό,τι κοροϊδεύεις κλπ κλπ εδώ και μερικά χρόνια δίνω κάθε χρόνο μια διάλεξη με θέμα "ηθικά ζητήματα για μηχανικούς" και αρέσει στους φοιτητές (!!!) πιο πολύ από τα άλλα μου μαθήματα — φυσικά δεν έχει μαθηματικά, πώς να μην τους αρέσει)
Κατασκευαστική τεχνολογία (για να καταλάβεις πώς κατασκευάζονται τα διάφορα αντικείμενα, πώς επιλέγονται τα υλικά κλπ. Στάνταρ μάθημα πρώτου έτους για κάθε μηχανικό αλλά τότε το θεωρούσα άσχετο)
Φυσική- μεταλλογνωσία (αυτό ήταν στην ουσία εισαγωγή στην ηλεκτρονική, αλλά τότε μου φαινόταν κι αυτό άσχετο. Μετά έκανα διδακτορικό που είχε μπόλικη φυσική και το βρήκα μπροστά μου)

Και δύο όντως άσχετα που είχαν μπει για να γεμίσουν το ωράριο:
Θερμοδυναμική: χρήσιμο, αλλά θα μπορούσε να είναι ενότητα στο μάθημα της φυσικής, όχι αυτόνομο μάθημα
Αντοχή υλικών: κατάλοιπο από την εποχή που κάναμε κοινά μαθήματα με το τμήμα πολιτικών μηχανικών. Θα μπορούσε να υπάγεται στην κατασκευαστική τεχνολογία. Μάθαμε πάντως ενδιαφέρουσα ορολογία και κάπου εκεί γεννήθηκε η έκφραση "πακτωθήκαμε" που σήμαινε κοπήκαμε στο μάθημα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 3, 2014)

Αλλάζω κλίμα, όπως λένε στα δελτία ειδήσεων:
(Καθημερινή)
Μία ακόμη απόδειξη ότι δημιουργούνται ρωγμές στο συνδικαλιστικό οικοδόμημα των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων στα πανεπιστήμια και στα ΤΕΙ ήλθε με την τελευταία απόφαση των φοιτητών στη Νομική Σχολή Αθηνών για ανοιχτές σχολές. Υστερα από κινητοποίησή τους μέσω facebook και άλλων μέσων κοινωνικής δικτύωσης, φοιτητές υπερίσχυσαν στην προχθεσινή γενική συνέλευση της Νομικής Σχολής, προσπερνώντας σε ψήφους τη συμμαχία των φοιτητικών παρατάξεων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και της εξωκοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς, ενώ η ΔΑΠ ΝΔΦΚ βρέθηκε τρίτη. Βέβαια, καθώς τα τελευταία χρόνια η συμμετοχή των φοιτητών στις γενικές συνελεύσεις είναι πολύ μικρή, το αποτέλεσμα μιας συνέλευσης κρίνεται από την κινητοποίηση κάθε φοιτητικής παράταξης. Ετσι, τίθεται το ερώτημα εάν το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν το ίδιο, στην περίπτωση που στη γενική συνέλευση των φοιτητών το κλίμα ήταν πολωμένο μεταξύ των μεγάλων παρατάξεων.

Ειδικότερα, στην προχθεσινή γενική συνέλευση της Νομικής Σχολής Αθηνών την πρώτη θέση κέρδισε το πλαίσιο μιας ανεξάρτητης ομάδας φοιτητών με 241 ψήφους, και ακολούθησαν το πλαίσιο των ΕΑΑΚ και ΑΡΕΝ (φοιτητικές παρατάξεις της εξωκοινοβουλευτικής αριστεράς και του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ αντίστοιχα) με 173 ψήφους και το πλαίσιο της ΔΑΠ ΝΔΦΚ με 160 ψήφους. Πρόκειται για έκπληξη, καθώς η ΔΑΠ έχει ισχυρή δύναμη στη Νομική Σχολή. Η νίκη των ανεξάρτητων αποδίδεται στο ότι καμία παράταξη δεν πρότεινε κατάληψη της σχολής και έτσι δεν υπήρξε πόλωση. Ενδεικτικά, πρότειναν οι ΕΑΑΚ-ΑΡΕΝ μεμονωμένες κινητοποιήσεις, η ΔΑΠ ανοιχτή σχολή, ενώ το ΜΑΣ (ΚΚΕ) κινητοποίηση για σήμερα. Για τον λόγο αυτό φαίνεται να μην κινητοποιήθηκαν οι μεγάλες (εκλογικά) παρατάξεις.

Ομως, η γρήγορη ολοκλήρωση του νέου γύρου καταλήψεων στα κεντρικά πανεπιστήμια -με «αντίπαλο» αυτή τη φορά τα μέτρα φύλαξης στα ΑΕΙ και τον νέο τρόπο συνεδρίασης της Συγκλήτου χωρίς την παρουσία ηχηρών, μειοψηφικών, φοιτητικών ομάδων- καταδεικνύει την αποστροφή που έχει μεγάλη μερίδα του φοιτητόκοσμου στις καταλήψεις. Χαρακτηριστικό είναι, όπως ανέφερε στην «Κ» ο κ. Αριστείδης Χατζής (αναπληρωτής καθηγητής Φιλοσοφίας Δικαίου και Θεωρίας Θεσμών στο Τμήμα Μεθοδολογίας, Ιστορίας και Θεωρίας της Επιστήμης του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών, ο οποίος διδάσκει και στη Νομική Σχολή αλλά και στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών-πρώην ΑΣΟΕΕ) σε πρόσφατη απόφαση για κατάληψη του Οικονομικού Πανεπιστημίου υπήρξαν φοιτητές που εμφανώς δεν ήθελαν να εγκαταλείψουν το κτίριο χάνοντας το μάθημά τους. Μάλιστα, σύμφωνα με τον κ. Χατζή, οι φοιτητές από το ΟΠΑ που ήθελαν να παρακολουθήσουν το μάθημά του, παρότι ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος ήθελε να κλειδώσει το κτίριο λόγω της κατάληψης, του ζήτησαν να κάνουν μάθημα εκτός των χώρων του ιδρύματος.

«Την Παρασκευή αποφασίσαμε μία αυθόρμητη κινητοποίηση-διαμαρτυρία κατά της κατάληψης της σχολής» ανέφερε στην «Κ» η τεταρτοετής φοιτήτρια της Νομικής Σχολής Αθηνών Αγγελική Κοροντζή, η οποία μετείχε στην κινητοποίηση των φοιτητών για τη συνέλευση της Δευτέρας και στη σύνταξη του πλαισίου το οποίο τελικά υπερψηφίστηκε. «Εμείς, ως ανεξάρτητοι φοιτητές, θέλουμε διάλογο και εκπροσώπηση στα συλλογικά όργανα του Τμήματος και του Πανεπιστημίου και όχι να κάνουμε μπούγιο, όπως οι άλλες παρατάξεις» πρόσθεσε στην «Κ» η Αγγελική, η οποία επίσης τόνισε ότι «είναι η πρώτη φορά που κατεβήκαμε σε γενική συνέλευση των φοιτητών με συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο». Η ίδια δεν θέλει να δώσει ένα πολιτικό στίγμα στην ομάδα των ανεξάρτητων - «μάλλον οι περισσότεροι βρίσκονται στο κέντρο» είπε. Ομως, όπως ανέφερε η κ. Κοροντζή, οι εκπρόσωποι άλλων φοιτητικών παρατάξεων «έσπευσαν να μας πουν Ποταμίσιους». Βέβαια, στη Νομική Σχολή σε φοιτητικές εκλογές των τελευταίων ετών υπήρξαν σχήματα στον χώρο των ανεξάρτητων όπως η «Δούκισσα της Νομικής».

Η στάση των φοιτητών και η απόφασή τους να σταματήσουν την κατάληψη ήλθε λίγες ημέρες μετά την ανακοίνωση των καθηγητών της Νομικής που εξέφρασαν «σύσσωμοι την αντίδρασή τους στην πρακτική των επαναλαμβανόμενων καταλήψεων και τη διακοπή της πανεπιστημιακής λειτουργίας». Αλλά και την υπενθύμιση της κοσμήτορος της σχολής κ. Διονυσίας Καλλινίκου ότι «σύμφωνα με τον νόμο η διδασκαλία των μαθημάτων απαιτεί τη συμπλήρωση δεκατριών εβδομάδων. Εφιστούμε την προσοχή, ότι με τη συνεχιζόμενη διακοπή των μαθημάτων, με επαναλαμβανόμενες καταλήψεις, κινδυνεύει να απολεσθούν το χειμερινό εξάμηνο και η εξεταστική του Φεβρουαρίου 2015».


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2014)

*Γράμμα της Γενικής Συνέλευσης των καθηγητών της Ε΄ ΕΛΜΕ προς τους μαθητές μας*
http://www.alfavita.gr/arthron/γράμ...ων-καθηγητών-της-ε-ελμε-προς-τους-μαθητές-μας

Διάβασα προσεκτικά την επιστολή προς τους μαθητές, η οποία, όπως άκουσα στις ειδήσεις, δεν είναι μούφα. Μια απορία έχω: πόσο αντιπροσωπευτική ήταν η συνέλευση που συνέταξε αυτή την επιστολή; Σαν τις συνελεύσεις των φοιτητών που κλείνουν τις σχολές;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 5, 2014)

Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουν κάνει συνέλευση. Το προεδρείο της ΕΛΜΕ (νομίζει πως) εκπροσωπεί όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς.


----------



## Costas (Dec 5, 2014)

Μα αφού λέει "της Γενικής Συνέλευσης", δεν μπορεί να την έχει γράψει το προεδρείο χωρίς να έχει εγκριθεί από τη ΓΣ, εκτός κι αν πρόκειται για λαθροχειρία. Πάντως η φρασεολογία θυμίζει αναρχική αφίσα, ή Ρούτση. Και κάποιος πρέπει να τους ενημερώσει αυτούς τους αμόρφωτους παρα-μυθιασμένους για το τι γράφει ο Θουκυδίδης για τον Αρμόδιο και τον Αριστογείτονα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 6, 2014)

Έτσι μπράβο, χαίρομαι να βλέπω εκπαιδευτικούς να παίρνουν τόσο σοβαρά το λειτούργημά τους και να μαθαίνουν τις νέες γενιές ότι ζουν σε κράτος αδίκου, με κυβέρνηση δολοφόνων κλπ κλπ. 

(κάτι τέτοια μαθαίνω ώρες ώρες και σκέφτομαι ότι καλά κάνουν όσοι φέυγουν)


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2015)

Ριζικές αλλαγές στο χώρο της Παιδείας προανήγγειλε ο πρωθυπουργός στις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις.

«Στο χώρο της Παιδείας οι στόχοι μας είναι αντίστοιχοι. Εξισωτισμός, καθολική πρόσβαση, υψηλό επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης», τόνισε ο κ. Τσίπρας

Κι επειδή είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι είναι αδύνατον να εξισώσεις στο ανώτατο σημείο -- επειδή δεν είναι όλα τα παιδιά ίδια, δεν μαθαίνουν με τον ίδιο ρυθμό, δεν έχουν τα ίδια ενδιαφέροντα κλπ.-- ο εξισωτισμός ένα πράγμα μπορεί να σημαίνει, εξίσωση στο κατώτατο κοινό σημείο. Φαντάζομαι ότι θα δώσουν και οδηγίες στους δασκάλους να επιπλήττουν σκαιότατα όποιο παιδί δείχνει ότι έχει τάσεις να αριστεύσει ή να το νουθετούν πατρικά για να μην του μείνει η "ρετσινιά" του άριστου. Συγχαρητήρια αξίζουν σε μια τέτοια κυβέρνηση! Τους προτείνω να το πάνε ακόμα παραπέρα, δίκην Προκρούστη: Γιατί να υπάρχουν ψηλοί και κοντοί; Όχι, κύριε. Δεν επιτρέπεται το δικό μου παιδί να νιώθει κόμπλεξ απέναντι στον ψηλέα συμμαθητή του. Να τον κοντύνουμε πάραυτα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2015)

...
Εξισωτισμός νομίζω ότι σημαίνει ισότητα στα δικαιώματα, όχι στα χαρακτηριστικά. Άλλο _ισότιμα_, άλλο _ίδια_.*

Egalitarianism* (from French _égal_, meaning "equal")—or, rarely, equalitarianism[SUP][1][2][/SUP] or equalism[SUP][3][/SUP]—is a trend of thought that favors equality for all people.[SUP][4][/SUP] *Egalitarian doctrines maintain that all humans are equal in fundamental worth or social status*, according to the Stanford Encyclopedia of Philosophy.[SUP][5][/SUP] 

According to the Merriam-Webster Dictionary, the term has two distinct definitions in modern English.[SUP][6][/SUP] It is defined *either as a political **doctrine that all people should be treated as equals and have the same political, economic, social, and **civil rights*[SUP][7][/SUP] or as *a social philosophy advocating **the removal of economic inequalities among people* or the decentralization of power. Some sources define egalitarianism as the point of view that equality reflects the natural state of humanity.

Egalité, τουλάχιστον. Γιατί φρατερνιτέ δε βλέπω και η λιμπερτέ αργεί ακόμα.


Abie Baby - Hair






Four score and seven years ago 
our forefathers brought forth upon this continent 
a new nation conceived in liberty 
and dedicated to the one I love
Dedicated to the proposition
that all men
all men
All men are created equal

Happy birthday, Abie baby, 
Happy birthday to you


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2015)

Δεν νομίζω ότι ερμηνεύεται έτσι όπως το ερμηνεύεις και πάντως δεν παντρεύεται αυτή η ερμηνεία με το "υψηλό επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης". Εξισωτισμός, όπως το θέτει, καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι η ίση μεταχείριση, τα ίδια μέτρα και σταθμά απέναντι σε όλους τους μαθητές μιας τάξης, από τον καθηγητή, ίση μεταχείριση μεταξύ των τάξεων σε επίπεδο σχολείου και ίση μεταχείριση των σχολείων σε εθνικό επίπεδο. Άλλωστε αυτά ταιριάζουν και με το επόμενο, το "καθολική πρόσβαση".

Όσο για την αρίστευση, έχω τοποθετηθεί αρκετές φορές σχετικά με το βαθμολογικό σύστημα και πώς προωθεί την δημιουργία "τάξεων" των μαθητών, όπου οι ανισότητες συσσωρεύονται όσο περνάνε από τα διάφορα στάδια της εκπαίδευσης, με επακόλουθο την δημιουργία "καλών" και "κακών" μαθητών στις τελευταίες τάξεις της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης· επίσης για το πώς και γιατί είναι τρομερά αδέξιο και άχρηστο -όσο και παρωχημένο- κίνητρο μάθησης ένας αριθμός σε μια καρτέλα βαθμολογιών.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 11, 2015)

Η δική μου παρατήρηση έχει απόλυτη σχέση με τις γνωστές εξαγγελίες του υπουργού παιδείας περί κατάργησης της αριστείας που λειτουργεί ως "ρετσινιά". Στο συγκεκριμένο άρθρο βλέπουμε με ποια έννοια έχει εκληφθεί ο "εξισωτισμός".

Όσο για την ίση μεταχείριση όλων των μαθητών μιας τάξης από τον καθηγητή, αυτό είναι δεδομένο όταν ο καθηγητής είναι σωστός και είναι αδύνατο να υπάρξει όταν ο καθηγητής είναι ακατάλληλος γι' αυτή τη δουλειά. Για να μην ξαναλέμε τα ίδια, τα 23 χρόνια θητείας μου στην εκπαίδευση μ' έφεραν δίπλα σε αρκετούς συναδέλφους που ήταν ακατάλληλοι για δάσκαλοι, μερικοί από αυτούς ακόμα και επικίνδυνοι. Πώς θα λειτουργήσουν αυτοί οι εκπαιδευτικοί σωστά απέναντι στους μαθητές; Θυμίστε μου τώρα πότε είπαν ότι θα αξιολογήσουν και θα ξεσκαρτάρουν τους εκπαιδευτικούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 11, 2015)

Εγώ συμφωνώ για τα περί ρετσινιάς· άκουσα την συγκεκριμένη δήλωση. Μάλιστα ξέρω κάνα-δυο κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις "ρετσινιάς" με άκρως καταστρεπτικά αποτελέσματα (και δεν μιλάω για την συνήθη καζούρα του τύπου "ου, φυτούκλα, σπασίκλα", κτλ, ούτε καν για τον κίνδυνο η αριστεία να μετατραπεί σε κενό ουσίας αυτοσκοπό μαθητή και γονέα). Για το αντίστροφό του, δηλαδή την ρετσινιά της υποτίμησης, έχω ξαναμιλήσει. Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτά δεν είναι ξέχωρα πράγματα. Η απόδοση αριστείας σε έναν μαθητή δημιουργεί αυτομάτως απόσταση, πιθανόν αισθήματα φθόνου και ζήλιας, ακόμη και οπισθοδρόμηση των υπόλοιπων μαθητών. Η αντίδραση ενός φυσιολογικού ατόμου είτε στην υποτίμηση είτε στην δημιουργία απόστασης με την επιβράβευση τρίτου, μπορεί να κινείται σε ένα ψυχολογικό φάσμα από το ξύπνημα (δημιουργία κινήτρου να φτάσει τον άριστο) μέχρι τον απόλυτο λήθαργο (αυτοκαταστροφή). Προσωπικά ανήκω στο σημείο εκείνο του φάσματος όπου η αρνητική κριτική, η δημιουργία απόστασης ή η υποτίμηση δημιουργούν απογοήτευση, όχι κίνητρο για καλυτέρευση.

Είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να τα παρατήσω τελείως και να θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου άτομο πολύ χαμηλών προδιαγραφών, με ανύπαρκτες γνώσεις, ικανότητες και δυνατότητες. Ο μαθηματικός μου στην α΄ λυκείου θεωρούσε ότι είμαι διανοητικά καθυστερημένος (κυριολεκτώ). Αυτό το πρόβλημα μού το δημιούργησε ακριβώς το βαθμολογικό σύστημα και οι θεσμοί αριστείας. Το κίνητρό μου να ξεκολλήσω ήταν εξωτερικό και ενισχύθηκε όταν άρχισα να βλέπω τι δρόμο έπαιρναν οι "άριστοι" και πόσο ανούσιο ήταν όλο αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Θυμίστε μου τώρα πότε είπαν ότι θα αξιολογήσουν και θα ξεσκαρτάρουν τους εκπαιδευτικούς.



Ε όχι να αξιολογήσουν και τους εκπαιδευτικούς! Γιατί τους ψηφίσαμε, για να μας αξιολογήσουν;
Τι άλλο θα διαβάσουν τα μάτια μου, Θεέ μου!

Παρακαλώ τον κομισάριο εκπαιδευτικών θεμάτων του φόρουμ να επαναφέρει τη συντρόφισσα στην τάξη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω τί λέτε εσείς, εγώ πάντως είδα κάπου ότι λέει θα επανέλθει (πότε ξαναήταν; ) σα βάση το 9,5. 
Μάλιστα κύριοι. Όχι το δέκα. Όχι δηλαδή το μισό, αλλά κάτι λιγότερο. 

Βεβαίως αν είχαμε το γαλλικό εικοσάβαθμο σύστημα που το 14 θεωρείται καλός βαθμός και το 18 το παίρνουν οι διάνοιες θα έλεγα ότι έχει κάποια βάση αυτό το 9.5. Με τα σημερινά δεν ξέρω. 

Όσο για το θέμα της αριστείας, ό,τι και να λες Έλλη, ο κόσμος εντυπωσιάζεται με βαθμούς και τίτλους. Κι οι γονείς πολύ χαίρονται όταν το παιδί τους παίρνει βαθμούς. Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο πανεπιστήμιο είχαμε δύο παιδιά που έπαιρναν πολύ μεγάλους βαθμούς σε όλα τα μαθήματα. Ο ένας ήταν φιλαράκι με τους πάντες, ο άλλος σνομπ μέχρι αηδίας. Ποιόν νομίζεις ότι θεωρούσαμε σπασίκλα από τους δύο;


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

Επί τη ευκαιρία, μήπως μπορεί να μου πει κανείς τί είναι η τράπεζα θεμάτων και γιατί τόση γκρίνια γι' αυτή;


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2015)

Η τράπεζα θεμάτων είναι αυτό που λέει το όνομά της. Ένα μεγάλο σύνολο από θέματα εξετάσεων για κάθε μάθημα (της Α' και της Β' Λυκείου).
Ο ντόρος γίνεται για τον εξής λόγο: Από πέρυσι πέρασε νόμος που ορίζει ότι τα θέματα των τελικών εξετάσεων του Ιουνίου δεν θα μπαίνουν όλα από τον καθηγητή που δίδασκε το μάθημα, αλλά μόνο τα μισά. Τα υπόλοιπα μισά θα κληρώνονται από την τράπεζα θεμάτων. Το μέτρο αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με μια ρύθμιση ότι για να περάσεις την τάξη δεν αρκεί να έχεις προβιβάσιμο μέσο όρο (10) αλλά επιπλέον να έχεις πάνω από 8 σε δύο βασικά μαθήματα, τη γλώσσα και τα μαθηματικά, αύξησε απότομα πέρυσι τους μετεξεταστέους. Για μερικές ενδεικτικές αντιδράσεις της εκπαιδευτικής κοινότητας απέναντι στο μέτρο, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

ΟΚ, αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τί το μίσος κι ο αλληλοσπαραγμός. Δε μου φαίνεται κακή ιδέα, αν και δεν ξέρω γιατί μόνο 50% κι όχι 100

Τ'ωρα, συγγνωμη, το 8 στα μαθηματικά και τη γλώσσα είναι τόσο δύσκολο πια; Όποιος μαθητής έχει 8 στη γλώσσα χρειάζεται όχι φροντιστηριο αλλά έλεγχο μπας και έχει κάποιο μαθησιακό προβλημα.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2015)

Ούτε εμένα μου φαίνεται κακή ιδέα, αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το θέμα.

Οι αντιδράσεις νομίζω ότι εξηγούνται μάλλον εύκολα.
Για τους μαθητές, η τράπεζα θεμάτων είναι ανεπιθύμητη επειδή καθιστά δυσκολότερη την προαγωγή τους.
Για τους εκπαιδευτικούς, η τράπεζα θεμάτων είναι ανεπιθύμητη επειδή τους ξεβολεύει.


----------



## SBE (Feb 12, 2015)

Για τους μαθητές το καταλαβαίνω, γιατί η πρωτη αντίδραση είναι να βρούμε όλο το περιεχόμενο της τράπεζας και να μάθουμε τις απαντήσεις, ενώ φαντάζομαι το σκεπτικό είναι ότι άμα έχεις π.χ. 2000 θέματα οι πιθανότητες να τα μάθεις απ'έξω είναι ελάχιστες, που σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να διαβάσεις και να μπορείς να λύνεις κάθε θέμα, όπως όταν έχουμε διαγωνίσματα με ανοιχτά βιβλία. Αλλά αυτό δεν ειναι κακό (εγώ προτιμώ πάντα τις εξετάσεις με ανοιχτά βιβλία, έιναι λιγότερο χρονοβόρο το διάβασμα). Αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς οι μαθητές με κανένα σύστημα δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι. 

Για τους εκπαιδευτικούς δεν είναι καλύτερα το ότι τους ξαλαφρώνει από την προετοιμασία θεμάτων κατά 50%; Και για μερικούς που δεν έχουν αρκετή πείρα κάνει τη δουλειά λίγο πιο εύκολη.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 12, 2015)

Αν θες πραγματικά να μπεις στην ψυχοσύνθεση του εκπαιδευτικού, πάτα στον σύνδεσμο που σου έγραψα παραπάνω και ρίξε μια ματιά στα άρθρα, και κυριώς στα σχόλια κάτω από τα άρθρα.

Επί του πρακτέου, μια μικρή ιστορία από το σχολείο μου (δουλεύω σε Γυμνάσιο, που βρίσκεται στο ίδιο σχολικό συγκρότημα με το αντίστοιχο Λύκειο).
Πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο, η χρονιά ξεκινήσε με μια απεργία που κράτησε περί τη μία εβδομάδα. Λίγοι συνάδελφοί μου στο Γυμνάσιο απήργησαν (ούτε εγώ απήργησα -απέχω από όλες τις απεργίες εδώ και μια δεκαετία περίπου, για ιδεολογικούς λόγους). Στο Λύκειο, όμως, όπου ο Διευθυντής ήταν επαναστάτης, σχεδόν όλοι οι καθηγητές απήργησαν. Μόλις έληξε η απεργία, ο επαναστάτης Διευθυντής προέτρεψε τους μαθητές να συνεχίσουν τον αγώνα κάνοντας κατάληψη, η οποία κράτησε σχεδόν δύο εβδομάδες. Ως αποτέλεσμα, χάθηκαν περίπου τρεις εβδομάδες μαθημάτων. Τώρα, ιδού το δίλημμα: Αν στο τέλος της χρονιάς έχεις εξετάσεις πανελλαδικού τύπου, με τράπεζα θεμάτων (οπότε πρέπει να καλύψεις συγκεκριμένη ύλη, με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο), τι θα κάνεις όταν ξεκινάς τη χρονιά με τρεις χαμένες εβδομάδες; Ουσιαστικά έχεις δύο επιλογές: α. να βρεις κάποιον τρόπο να καλύψεις τις χαμένες ώρες ή β. να τρέξεις την ύλη και άσε τα παιδιά να κουρεύονται. (Εννοείται ότι οι συνάδελφοι στο Λύκειο έκαναν το β.)
Αν βέβαια στο τέλος της χρονιάς βάζεις εσύ τα θέματα από δική σου ύλη, δεν μπλέκεις σε αυτό το δίλημμα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, το παραπάνω πρόβλημα αυτός είναι ο λόγος που δεν απεργώ ποτέ. Η απεργία στο δημόσιο σχολείο αποβαίνει πάντα εις βάρος των πιο αδύναμων μαθητών, που δεν έχουν πρόσβαση σε ιδιαίτερα, φροντιστήρια κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 12, 2015)

Πρέπει να συνυπολογίζεται ότι πολλοί εκπαιδευτικοί συνήθιζαν να δείχνουν στην τάξη ασκήσεις παρόμοιες με αυτές που σκόπευαν να βάλουν στις εξετάσεις, οπότε αρκούσε να ξέρεις καλά τις σοσάρες...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όσο για το θέμα της αριστείας, ό,τι και να λες Έλλη, ο κόσμος εντυπωσιάζεται με βαθμούς και τίτλους.



Με πιάνει θλίψη όταν μετά από 5-6 χιλιάδες χρόνια διανόησης υποτασσόμαστε σε λογικές ούγκα-μπούγκα. Τόσες διάνοιες, τόση σκέψη, τόσος κόπος, τόση φαιά ουσία, τόσοι αγώνες υπέρ πνεύματος, εξέλιξης και προόδου πέρασαν και δεν ακούμπησαν. Λυπηρό. Ο Σερ Ουίλιαμ Τόμσον δεν έμεινε στην ιστορία για τον ιπποτικό τίτλο που του απένειμε η βασίλισσα Βικτωρία, αλλά για το επιστημονικό του έργο (το οποίο ήταν ο λόγος που του δόθηκε ο τίτλος _Βαρόνος Κέλβιν_).

Δεν ξέρω γιατί πρέπει να θεωρούμε καλό ότι ο κόσμος εντυπωσιάζεται με καθρεφτάκια, μετά από τόση εξέλιξη του γένους μας ούτε γιατί είναι καλό να το αποδεχόμαστε και να διαμαρτυρόμαστε όταν κάποιος αποφασίζει να σπάσει τα καθρεφτάκια και τις χάντρες να ασχοληθούμε με κάτι σοβαρό κι ενήλικο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 13, 2015)

Ό,τι πεις Έλλη. Νομίζω ότι είσαι λίγο επηρεασμένος από προσωπικές εμπειρίες πάντως. 
Όσο για το τι εντυπωσιάζει τον κόσμο, αρκεί να δεις τι ύμνους γράφουν οι εφημερίδες κάθε φορά που θέλουν να πουν καλά λόγια για κανέναν πρωτοεμφανιζόμενο μεγαλοϋπάλληλο/ σύμβουλο κλπ. Ή για τα πιο πρόσφατα, αρκεί να δεις τους ύμνους που κυκλοφόρησαν για τον Βαρουφάκη και τις σπουδές του (σε αντίθεση με τις σπουδές του Ντάισελμπλουμ, το οποίο βρήκα λίαν ακαλαίσθητο, γιατί άμα είναι να αρχίσουμε τέτοιες συγκρίσεις υπάρχουν πολλοί που τους βάζουν κάτω και τους δύο). 

Πίσω στην τράπεζα θεμάτων: εναλλακτικά μπορούν να δίνουν όλοι εξετάσεις με κοινά θέματα σε όλη την Ελλάδα. 
Αλλά βλέπω ότι το κοιτάζετε από τη σκοπιά της ικανοποίησης του μαθητή (και των γονιών του). Γιατί; Άμα ο σκοπός είναι η ικανοποίηση του μαθητή, βάλτε σε όλους 20 και μην κουράζεστε να διδάσκετε. Στείλτε τους το απολυτήριο στο σπίτι, μην κουράζονται τα παιδιά να έρχονται μέχρι το σχολείο. Το καταλαβαίνω να γίνεται κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια για να μάθει δυο πράγματα ένα μαθητής της υποχρεωτικής εκπαίδευσης, ακόμα και να του χαρίζονται βαθμοί, αλλά το λύκειο δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό. Όποιος δεν μπορεί καλό είναι να το ξέρει εγκαίρως για να κάνει κάτι. 

Τον περασμένο μήνα που ήμουνα Ελλάδα ο φοιτητής που νοικιάζει το δίπλα διαμέρισμα έλεγε στη μητέρα μου ότι σκέφτεται σοβαρά να παρατήσει τη σχολή του τώρα στο τρίτο έτος γιατί λέει δυσκολεύεται πάρα πολύ να κατανοήσει τα μαθήματα, χρωστάει πάρα πολλά και έχει ξοδέψει ένα σωρό λεφτά σε ιδιαίτερα για να μπορέσει να περάσει κι αυτά που πέρασε. :scared:
Δεν ήμουνα εκεί εκείνη την ώρα, θα του έλεγα σκάσε και κολύμπα, κόψε τα ιδιαίτερα και διάβασε. Πληροφοριακά, σπουδάζει διοίκηση επιχειρήσεων και δυσκολεύεται λέει με τα μαθηματικά. :curse:
Θου Κύριε, μα φροντιστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο σε όλα τα μαθήματα; Και μετά αυτοί θα πάνε να δουλέψουν σε νοσοκομεία, σε αεροδρόμια, να χτίσουν σπίτια. Θα κάνουν και απεργίες πείνας για να διοριστούν. Και θα λένε ότι είναι πτυχιούχοι και θα καβαλάνε καλάμι.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 13, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα της Τράπεζας Θεμάτων είναι ενδεχομένως πιο σύνθετο. Πιθανόν να μην είναι ούτε θέμα χαϊδέματος των μαθητών αλλά ούτε και των καθηγητών...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2015)

SBE said:


> Θου Κύριε, μα φροντιστήρια στο πανεπιστήμιο σε όλα τα μαθήματα; Και μετά αυτοί θα πάνε να δουλέψουν σε νοσοκομεία, σε αεροδρόμια, να χτίσουν σπίτια. Θα κάνουν και απεργίες πείνας για να διοριστούν. Και θα λένε ότι είναι πτυχιούχοι και θα καβαλάνε καλάμι.



Εν προκειμένω δεν θα σχεδιάζει αεροδρόμια αλλά την πορεία καμμιάς εταιρείας που θα πάει για φούντο.

Όσον αφορά την τράπεζα θεμάτων, δεν φτιάχτηκε για κάτι καλύτερο αλλά μάλλον για να "μειώνει" την απόδοση των μαθητών και κατ' επέκταση των εισακτέων. Το μεγάλο της αρνητικό είναι η έλλειψη ευελιξίας στα θέματα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα η ποιότητα και τα ενδεχόμενα λάθη,


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 13, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Το πρόβλημα της Τράπεζας Θεμάτων είναι ενδεχομένως πιο σύνθετο. Πιθανόν να μην είναι ούτε θέμα χαϊδέματος των μαθητών αλλά ούτε και των καθηγητών...


Δηλαδή;


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 13, 2015)

Αν δούμε τα πράγματα ψύχραιμα και όσο το δυνατόν πιο αντικειμενικά και μακριά από κομματικές ή άλλες προτιμήσεις (αν μπορούμε) τότε θα κατανοήσουμε ότι δεν υπάρχουν ΜΟΝΟ οι κακοί και τεμπέληδες μαθητές από τη μια και οι αργόσχολοι ή φανατικοί καθηγητές από την άλλη. Οι αφορισμοί είναι εύκολο πράγμα. Δύσκολη είναι η κατανόηση των βαθύτερων αιτίων για κάτι που συμβαίνει σε όποιο επίπεδο και αν είναι αυτό. 
Με άλλα λόγια, ας σκεφτούμε ότι υπάρχει η πιθανότητα (όχι η βεβαιότητα) ότι ένας μαθητής δεν είναι κακός επειδή έχει έμφυτη μια απέχθεια για τα μαθήματα, αλλά επειδή του την εμφύσησε το κακό σύστημα εκπαίδευσης κάποιων φωστήρων. Ή αντίστοιχα ένας καθηγητής δεν έγινε αδιάφορος επειδή μπήκε κατά λάθος στη θέση αυτή, ενώ ήθελε να γίνει μπάρμαν, αλλά επειδή το ίδιο σύστημα τον έχει απαξιώσει προς όφελος των φροντιστηρίων... (αν και πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι ένας καθηγητής πρέπει να κάνει το μάθημά του σωστά, ο κόσμος να χαλάει γύρω του!) Αλλά δεν θα το εξετάσω εδώ, μια και δεν είναι το θέμα μας αυτό. 

Μαθαίνω, μια και δεν ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, ότι ένα από τα προβλήματα της Τράπεζας Θεμάτων ήταν ότι δεν διδάσκονταν τα θέματα σε όλη τη διάρκεια της χρονιάς, ΚΑΙ για τους λόγους που είπε ο Πανταντέλι, με αποτέλεσμα οι μαθητές να δίνουν εξετάσεις στην Α' και Β' Λυκείου και μετά στη Γ' σε άγνωστα θέματα, αυξάνοντας με αυτόν τον τρόπο την πιθανότητα να μείνουν μετεξεταστέοι και φυσικά να μην περάσουν σε κάποια Σχολή στο τέλος. 

Κρατάω μικρό καλάθι, επειδή δεν ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι. Αλλά προσωπική μου άποψη είναι ότι δεν πρέπει να μετράει ο βαθμός των 2 πρώτων τάξεων του Λυκείου για την εισαγωγή στο πανεπιστήμιο και ότι οι απαιτήσεις των όποιων εξετάσεων πρέπει να είναι ρεαλιστικές και στα πλαίσια της διδαχθείσας (όχι διδακτέας) ύλης.


----------



## nickel (Feb 13, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> οι απαιτήσεις των όποιων εξετάσεων πρέπει να είναι ρεαλιστικές και στα πλαίσια της διδαχθείσας (όχι διδακτέας) ύλης.



Καλημέρα. Από τα πολλά που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω σε σχέση με τον εξισωτισμό και τα συναφή (αργότερα, πολύ αργότερα) θα περιοριστώ τώρα σε αυτό το πολύ απλό: ο εξεταστής δεν μπορεί να ρωτά τον κάθε εξεταζόμενο «Εσένα τι σας δίδαξαν, παιδάκι μου, για να ρωτήσω απ' αυτά». Επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ένα ρεαλιστικό πλαίσιο διδακτέας ύλης και η πολιτεία πρέπει να φροντίζει να τηρείται και να επικαιροποιείται αυτό το πλαίσιο. Αν δεν έμαθες κάτι επειδή ο δάσκαλος αρρώστησε, το σχολείο απεργούσε, εσύ απουσίαζες ή απλώς το πλαίσιο ήταν υπεραισιόδοξο, αυτό δεν πρέπει να απασχολεί τον εξεταστή. Απλώς, αν διαπιστώσει ότι το πλαίσιο ήταν υπεραισιόδοξο, θα πρέπει να κάνει τις σχετικές προτάσεις. Υποθέτω ότι συμφωνείς με αυτή τη διευκρίνιση, Άζι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 13, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Από τα πολλά που θα ήθελα να σχολιάσω σε σχέση με τον εξισωτισμό και τα συναφή (αργότερα, πολύ αργότερα) θα περιοριστώ τώρα σε αυτό το πολύ απλό: ο εξεταστής δεν μπορεί να ρωτά τον κάθε εξεταζόμενο «Εσένα τι σας δίδαξαν, παιδάκι μου, για να ρωτήσω απ' αυτά». Επιβάλλεται να υπάρχει ένα ρεαλιστικό πλαίσιο διδακτέας ύλης και η πολιτεία πρέπει να φροντίζει να τηρείται και να επικαιροποιείται αυτό το πλαίσιο.



Η ίδια η διδακτέα ύλη δεν είναι ρεαλιστική.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 13, 2015)

Ναι, συμφωνώ. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να γράφω κάθε παράμετρο σε ένα ποστ σε φόρουμ. Μερικά τα θεωρώ αυτονόητα. Ευχαριστώ για τη διευκρίνιση... :) 

Αυτό γίνεται και στις εξετάσεις προς τα πρότυπα σχολεία. Ζητάνε όλη την ύλη (και παραπάνω), ενώ υπάρχει οδηγία (φαντάζομαι) στους δασκάλους του Δημοτικού να κάνουν όση κρίνουν σωστή, αρκεί να συμπληρώσουν ένα ποσοστό. Να μου πεις, θα έπρεπε να προετοιμάζουν τα παιδιά για τα πρότυπα; Όχι, βέβαια, αλλά νομίζω πως η εξεταστέα ύλη στα πρότυπα θα έπρεπε να διαμορφωθεί σε ρεαλιστικές βάσεις, για να μην ενισχύεται το φαινόμενο του φροντιστηρίου από τόσο μικρή ηλικία για να ανταπεξέλθουν τα παιδιά της έκτης στον τεράστιο ανταγωνισμό για μια "καλύτερη" παιδεία. Αυτονόητο αυτό το τελευταία για όλους, έτσι; Έλα όμως που δεν...


----------



## panadeli (Feb 13, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η ίδια η διδακτέα ύλη δεν είναι ρεαλιστική.



Εγώ κάθε χρόνο διδάσκω πολύ λιγότερη ύλη από τη διδακτέα. Επιμένω σε όσα σημεία θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να διδαχθούν σε βάθος και παραλείπω εντελώς πολλά άλλα. Με διευκολύνει βέβαια το γεγονός ότι δουλεύω σε Γυμνάσιο και όχι σε Λύκειο. 
Αλλά το βασικότερο πρόβλημα είναι ότι χάνονται πάρα πολλές ώρες μαθημάτων, για απρόβλεπτους λόγους. Μόνο μέσα στο 2015, σε λιγότερο από ενάμισι μήνα, έχουν ήδη χαθεί δύο ημέρες λόγω εκλογών και δύο ημέρες λόγω χιονιού (χωρίς καν να το έχει στρώσει). Βάλε και κάτι συνεδριάσεις (τακτικές ή έκτακτες), τις ημέρες που δίνουμε ελέγχους, εκλογές για το ΠΥΣΔΕ, την εκλογοαπολογιστική συνελεύση της ΕΛΜΕ, διδακτικές επισκέψεις (αμέτρητες), άλλες θεματικές ημέρες (φέτος είχαμε μια "ημέρα αθλητισμού"), χριστουγεννιάτικα μπαζάρ και αποκριάτικα πάρτι (εντός σχολικού ωραρίου πάντα), και από το σύνολο των διδακτικών ωρών που προβλέπονται για κάθε μάθημα (χωρίς να υπολογίζονται οι επίσημες αργίες) είναι ζήτημα αν γίνεται το 67%, που λέει και ο Βαρουφάκης. Άντε μετά να βγάλεις ύλη. 

Στην αρχή της χρονιάς πήρα τα περσινά βιβλία ύλης και υπολόγισα πόσες ώρες έκανα μάθημα πέρυσι. Χωρίς να έχω χάσει καμία ημέρα με δική μου υπαιτιότητα, καθότι δεν απεργώ ποτέ και δεν αρρωσταίνω εύκολα, κατάφερα, ανάλογα με το μάθημα, να διδάξω γύρω στο 60 με 70% των προβλεπόμενων διδακτικών ωρών. Κι αυτό παρά το γεγονός ότι φρόντισα να αναπληρώσω αρκετές χαμένες ώρες κλέβοντας ώρες από άλλους συναδέλφους, ιδίως για να καλύψω τη Χημεία, που είναι μονόωρο μάθημα.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 13, 2015)

panadeli said:


> ...δύο ημέρες λόγω χιονιού (χωρίς καν να το έχει στρώσει)...


Ακριβώς. Τα σχολεία της Παλλήνης ήταν χθες κλειστά χωρίς προφανή λόγο. Πάντως χιόνι δεν υπήρχε. Με απόφαση του δημάρχου, διάβασα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Έχετε προσέξει ότι η _αριστεία_ διαφέρει κατά ένα γράμμα από την _αριστερά_; Το ίδιο και από τη _ρετσινιά_.

Θα περιμένω να ανακαλύψω τι ακριβώς θέλει να κάνει ο κ. *Αριστείδης* Μπαλτάς, αλλά προς το παρόν με τσίγκλησε αυτό το άρθρο στην Καθημερινή, που υπογράφει ο διευθυντής του 2ου Προτύπου Πειραματικού Γυμνασίου Αθήνας κ. Γιάννης Αντωνίου.


ΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΙΟΥ
*Η αριστεία ως ρετσινιά*
Καθημερινή ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ 17.02.2015

Με την παρθενική του ομιλία στη Βουλή, ο νέος υπουργός Παιδείας Αρ. Μπαλτάς ουσιαστικά άναψε το πράσινο φως για την ακύρωση όλων των βασικών μεταρρυθμιστικών τομών που θεσπίστηκαν στην εκπαίδευση τα τέσσερα τελευταία χρόνια, τα πρότυπα πειραματικά σχολεία, την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών, την τράπεζα θεμάτων και τα Συμβούλια των ΑΕΙ. Αυτές οι αντιμεταρρυθμιστικές ανατροπές στεγάζονται κάτω από ένα σκληρό ιδεολογικό επικαθορισμό που αποτυπώθηκε στην εμβληματική φράση της υπουργικής ομιλίας: η αριστεία είναι ρετσινιά.

Τα πρότυπα πειραματικά σχολεία μπήκαν πρώτα στο στόχαστρο αυτής της εξισωτικής καταιγίδας. Προκαλεί εντύπωση η προτεραιότητα στην ενασχόληση της νέας πολιτικής ηγεσίας του υπουργείου Παιδείας με μία οντότητα, της οποίας το μικρό μέγεθος λογικά θα μπορούσε να την κατατάξει στην κατηγορία των περιθωριακών ζητημάτων της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης. Ωστόσο, το μικρό μέγεθος αντισταθμίζεται από τους ισχυρούς συμβολισμούς που εξέπεμψε το εκπαιδευτικό εγχείρημα των προτύπων πειραματικών σχολείων, γιατί αποτελούν το κατεξοχήν αντιπαράδειγμα στην κυβερνητική πολιτική που και επίσημα πλέον, μαζί με τις συνδικαλιστικές συντεχνίες, υπερασπίζει το υπαρκτό σχολείο της ευκολίας.

Ετσι, λοιπόν, πρώτα ανακοινώθηκε η κατάργηση των εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων από το επόμενο έτος. Υστερα, για να διασκεδαστούν οι αντιδράσεις, ανακαλύφθηκαν τα λεγόμενα ιστορικά πρότυπα με κληροδοτήματα (4 σε όλη την Ελλάδα), λες και η αριστεία είναι ζήτημα επετηρίδας, και δηλώθηκε ότι σε αυτά, υπό προϋποθέσεις, θα μπορούσαν να γίνονται εξετάσεις εισαγωγής. Τέλος, ανακοινώθηκε ότι οι εξετάσεις καταργούνται από το τρέχον έτος, αφού είχε προηγηθεί η «αυθόρμητη» διαδήλωση λίγων δεκάδων μαθητών στη Θεσσαλονίκη με επικεφαλής τοπικό βουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ. Τακτικοί ελιγμοί και πολιτική αμφιθεάτρων με προφανή στόχο την κατεδάφιση μιας υπαρκτής και επιτυχημένης εκπαιδευτικής οντότητας, με ζωή τριάμισι ετών και μεγάλη απήχηση στην κοινωνία. Ενα δίκτυο 60 καλών δημοσίων σχολείων, συνδεδεμένων οργανικά με τα πανεπιστήμια, 1.150 αξιολογημένοι εκπαιδευτικοί με υψηλά μορφωτικά προσόντα, 12.000 μαθητές που απολαμβάνουν εκπαιδευτικές υπηρεσίες υψηλού επιπέδου, που θα τις ζήλευαν και τα καλύτερα ιδιωτικά σχολεία, παύουν ουσιαστικά να υπάρχουν. Αναλυτικότερα οι υπουργικές εξαγγελίες ακυρώνουν:

• Τις συστηματικές προσπάθειες εκπαιδευτικής αριστείας και δημιουργικότητας που αποδεδειγμένα είχαν αρχίσει να αποδίδουν τους πρώτους καρπούς.

• Τον πειραματισμό, την καινοτομία, την εκπαιδευτική έρευνα.

• Τη συστηματική αξιολόγηση ανθρώπων, λειτουργιών και δομών.

• Τη διευρυμένη αυτονομία των σχολείων στον καθορισμό των προγραμμάτων σπουδών, των διδακτικών πρακτικών και την επιλογή του προσωπικού.

• Τις καινοτομίες στη διοίκηση των σχολικών μονάδων, τη σχετική αυτονομία της κεντρικής διοίκησης του δικτύου των ΠΠΣ και την ανεξαρτησία του από τους κομματικοσυνδικαλιστικούς επικαθορισμούς και τα γνωστά πελατειακά δίκτυα.

Ως επιχείρημα της αποδόμησης, εκτός από το στιγματισμό της αριστείας, ακούσαμε και πάλι, ότι δηλαδή πειραματισμός και αριστεία τάχα δεν συμβιβάζονται. Πιθανόν έχουμε γίνει κουραστικοί να απαντάμε ότι, σ’ ένα σύστημα που για σαράντα χρόνια έχει μάθει να λειτουργεί με πλαφόν τον ελάχιστο κοινό παρονομαστή στην παραγωγή εκπαιδευτικού αποτελέσματος, η απενοχοποίηση της αριστείας αποτελεί εκ των πραγμάτων επιλογή αυθεντικού πειραματισμού, ο οποίος είναι ο κατεξοχήν αναγκαίος για τον αξιακό και λειτουργικό αναπροσανατολισμό της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης. Το δίκτυο των ΠΠΣ δεν σχεδιάστηκε για να κλειστεί αυτάρεσκα στον εαυτό του, αλλά για να λειτουργήσει ως ατμομηχανή της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης.

Είναι το λιγότερο αποκαρδιωτικό όλη αυτή η προσπάθεια εκατοντάδων εκπαιδευτικών, που υπεράσπισαν με την εργασία τους το εγχείρημα, και οι προσδοκίες χιλιάδων μαθητών για καλύτερη εκπαίδευση να θυσιάζονται σήμερα στον βωμό μιας ιδεοληψίας που χάνεται βαθιά στους σκοτεινούς λαβυρίνθους του αριστερού ασυνείδητου. Αλλά και το ακόμη χειρότερο, η θυσία αυτή να είναι το αντίδωρο προς τέρψιν των συνδικαλιστικών συντεχνιών, των υπερασπιστών της δημοσιοϋπαλληλικής αφασίας και της ήσσονος προσπάθειας, των αρνητών της αξιολόγησης. Με άλλα λόγια, τα ΠΠΣ χαλάνε την πιάτσα. Η κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ χρωστάει στις συντεχνίες και τα δανεικά ήρθε η ώρα να πληρωθούν.​


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2015)

Η τελευταία φράση τα λέει όλα. Τώρα, πού θα βρει να πληρώσει τα άλλα δανεικά, δεν το ξέρω...


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2015)

Με πολύ απλά λόγια, πρότυπα και πειραματικά είναι κανονικά άλλο πράγμα, και η όποια αριστεία μάλλον κακό παρά καλό κάνει στα δεύτερα. Από τη στιγμή που ενοποιήθηκαν, ό,τι και να κάνεις λάθος είναι.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2015)

Και, ξαναδιαβάζοντας, νιώθω την ανάγκη να πω ότι χαίρομαι που στο δικό μου σχολείο (Κλασικό --εξαφανισμένο είδος, κοντύτερα στα Πρότυπα παρά στα Πειραματικά) μπήκα με κλήρωση και όχι με εξετάσεις: απλούστατα, γιατί έτσι ήταν πιο φυσιολογικό σχολείο. Κι η κόρη μου θα προτιμούσε (το ξέρω) να είχε μπει με κλήρωση και όχι εξετάσεις στο πειραματικό (με εξετάσεις μπήκε). Έτσι κι αλλιώς η μειωμένη ζήτηση λειτουργεί ως κρισάρα (για όσους θεωρούν τα παραπάνω "ιδεοληψία που χάνεται βαθιά στους σκοτεινούς λαβυρίνθους του αριστερού ασυνείδητου").


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το ζήτημα δεν είναι ποσοτικό αλλά εμβληματικό. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό όμως; Και γιατί άραγε δεν μπορούμε μια φορά να δοκιμάσουμε επί μια εκπαιδευτική 8ετία ή 12ετία, π.χ. και τα δύο εναλλακτικά συστήματα, *προσθέτοντας* στο σύστημα άλλα τόσα σχολεία με ανάλογη πρότυπη/πειραματική εκπαίδευση αλλά με κλήρωση και να διαπιστώσουμε επιστημονικά αν έχει σημασία ο τρόπος εισαγωγής;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2015)

Αντιγράφω από μήνυμα φίλου, με θέση (εννοώ στην εκπαίδευση) ανάλογη με εκείνη του κ. Αντωνίου παραπάνω (#1156):


> Ο πειραματισμός πρέπει να γίνεται σε δείγμα αντιπροσωπευτικό του μαθητικού πληθυσμού. Να βάζεις παιδιά με εξετάσεις, αλλοιώνει το δείγμα, άρα δεν μπορεί να στέκουν μαζί οι χαρακτήρες του πειραματικού και του πρότυπου για ένα σχολείο. Να συμπληρώσω ότι στην άποψη για αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα του μαθητικού πληθυσμού, υπάρχει, άλλοτε με λαϊκισμό, άλλοτε όχι, και το επιχείρημα της ανάγκης να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικό και το δείγμα των δασκάλων· χαλάει εξαρχής δηλαδή το πείραμα, αν ο δάσκαλος δεν είναι ο μέσος, αλλά έχει αυξημένα τυπικά προσόντα, πέραν του μέσου όρου διάθεση ή μαζοχισμό, κλπ., πράγματα που με κάποια διαδικασία, διαβλητή ή αδιάβλητη, αξιολογήθηκαν από πριν, κι αξιολογούνται διαρκώς, υποτίθεται.
> 
> Για τους συναδέλφους, πολύ βολεύει το πρότυπο κι η αριστεία. Πολύ πιο εύκολα και ξεκούραστα κάνεις το 19άρι 20, παρά το 12άρι 13. Πολύ επίσης βολεύει τους λογής λογής ψευτοεπιστήμονες που έχουν κατακλύσει -ή ανέκαθεν ηταν εκεί- τα παιδαγωγικά τμήματα των πανεπιστημίων και τα παιδαγωγικά μαθήματα των άλλων τμημάτων. Ο,τιδήποτε στήνουν -καλύτερα, ο,τιδήποτε αντιγράφουν από έξω- δουλεύει! Προφανώς θα δουλεύει, άμα έχεις φιλτράρει από πριν το δείγμα σου. [...] Όλοι χαιρόντουσαν μέχρι πριν 2-3 μέρες, που επιτέλους αποφοιτά η τελευταία φουρνιά της κλήρωσης, και, ναι, η διαφορά στην επίδοση είναι εμφανής, με τις 2 ως τώρα, και μοναδικές μάλλον, φουρνιές του φιλτραρίσματος. Όπως μεγάλη είναι και η διαφορά στη διάθεση και τη θέληση για μάθηση, πέρα από το βιβλίο, πέρα από το υποχρεωτικό, πέρα από το βαθμό.
> [...] Από τον Μπαλτά, όμως, θα περίμενα να πει τέτοια ουσιώδη [...] κι όχι να φέρνει επιχειρήματα για «στίγματα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

Μα εννοείται· αν θέλουμε να ελέγξουμε αν υπάρχει διαφορά στο αποτέλεσμα ενός πειράματος, θα αλλάξεις μια παράμετρο: εδώ, τις εισαγωγικές. Οι καθηγητές και η ύλη θα πρέπει να προέρχονται από την ίδια δεξαμενή γνώσεων και ικανοτήτων. Αν θέλεις να ελέγξεις το μέσο επίπεδο καθηγητών με το επίπεδο των σούπερ ντούπερ καθηγητών για τα πειραματικά, θα στήσεις αλλιώς το πείραμα και τους ελέγχους.

Το θέμα είναι, ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο. Στο μυαλό μου, το ζητούμενο (θα έπρεπε να) είναι η όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη εκπαίδευση με όσο καλύτερα δια βίου εκπαιδευόμενους καθηγητές σε σχολεία όσο πιο κοντά στην τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας και στην περισσότερη δυνατή γνώση, σε σχολικές κοινότητες βέλτιστα δεμένες με την κοινωνία γύρω τους. Και επειδή ο παράδεισος απέχει αρκετά, συζητάμε ποιες εκπτώσεις να κάνουμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα συμφωνήσω ότι το ζήτημα δεν είναι ποσοτικό αλλά εμβληματικό. Γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό όμως; Και γιατί άραγε δεν μπορούμε μια φορά να δοκιμάσουμε επί μια εκπαιδευτική 8ετία ή 12ετία, π.χ. και τα δύο εναλλακτικά συστήματα, *προσθέτοντας* στο σύστημα άλλα τόσα σχολεία με ανάλογη πρότυπη/πειραματική εκπαίδευση αλλά με κλήρωση και να διαπιστώσουμε επιστημονικά αν έχει σημασία ο τρόπος εισαγωγής;



Επιστημονικά δεν τίθεται καν θέμα. Φυσικά και έχει σημασία ο τρόπος εισαγωγής. Δεν χρειάζεται πείραμα για κάτι που ξέρουμε ότι είναι λάθος από την θεωρητική του βάση, ακόμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

Προς ποια κατεύθυνση οδηγεί όμως το «λάθος», Χέλλε; Ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο προς έλεγχο;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στο μυαλό μου, το ζητούμενο (θα έπρεπε να) είναι η όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη εκπαίδευση με όσο καλύτερα δια βίου εκπαιδευόμενους καθηγητές σε σχολεία όσο πιο κοντά στην τελευταία λέξη της τεχνολογίας και στην περισσότερη δυνατή γνώση, σε σχολικές κοινότητες βέλτιστα δεμένες με την κοινωνία γύρω τους. Και επειδή ο παράδεισος απέχει αρκετά, συζητάμε ποιες εκπτώσεις να κάνουμε.



Όμορφα· αλλά εγώ θα πρόσθετα στο ζητούμενο και τη φράση (τι μας έκαναν ο Μοσκοβισί και ο Ντάισελμπλουμ...) _στις περισσότερες δυνατές σχολικές κοινότητες_ ή αν προτιμάς _στην μεγαλύτερη δυνατή προσέγγιση του 100% των σχολικών κοινοτήτων_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 18, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Όμορφα· αλλά εγώ θα πρόσθετα στο ζητούμενο και τη φράση (τι μας έκαναν ο Μοσκοβισί και ο Ντάισελμπλουμ...) _στις περισσότερες δυνατές σχολικές κοινότητες_ ή αν προτιμάς _στην μεγαλύτερη δυνατή προσέγγιση του 100% των σχολικών κοινοτήτων_.


Παράλειψή μου· εννοείται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 18, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Προς ποια κατεύθυνση οδηγεί όμως το «λάθος», Χέλλε; Ποιο είναι το ζητούμενο προς έλεγχο;



Δεν υπάρχει κατεύθυνση, γιατί είναι πολύπλοκο (χαοτικό) μαθηματικό μοντέλο, όμως είναι βέβαιο ότι θα πάρεις λάθος αποτελέσματα γιατί το δείγμα είναι "πειραγμένο" (και μάλιστα κοντά στα όρια του μοντέλου, πράγμα που το κάνει ασταθές). Είναι σαν κάτι έρευνες που γίνονται για να διαπιστωθεί αν η εκμάθηση των αρχαίων ελληνικών βοηθάει τους μαθητές σε οποιοδήποτε επίπεδο και χρησιμοποιούν δυο ομάδες, η μία εκ των οποίων διδάσκεται αρχαία και η άλλη τίποτα! Εμμ... hello!

Το ζητούμενο προς έλεγχο είναι τα ωφέλη του κάθε διαφοροποιητικού παράγοντα ενός ΠΠΣ από τα μη πρότυπα σχολεία. Είναι εκ προοιμίου αδύνατον να ελέγξεις οποιαδήποτε ποσοτική ΚΑΙ ποιοτική διαφοροποίηση αν δεν έχεις τυχαίο δείγμα μαθητών και διδακτικού προσωπικού. Καταφανώς τα αποτελέσματα που θα πάρεις θα είναι "τρεις λαλούν και δυο χορεύουν".


----------



## SBE (Feb 18, 2015)

Αν τα πειραματικά είναι σχολεία στα οποία εφαρμόζονται πειραματικές μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας (όπως υποτίθεται ότι ήταν), τότε η επιλογή των μαθητών θα πρέπει να γίνεται με διάφορα κριτήρια που ορίζονται ανάλογα με το εκάστοτε πείραμα, δηλαδή ούτε τυχαία επιλογή ούτε αυτομάτως επιλογή των καλύτερων. Αν θέλουν π.χ. να πειραματιστούν στη διδασκαλία μαθηματικών σε κουμπούρες εννοείται ότι το πείραμα δεν θα πετύχει αν έχεις μια τάξη σαΐνια. Και αντίστοιχα, οι δάσκαλοι δεν είναι δυνατόν να επιλέγονται με τυχαίο διορισμό αλλά με βάση την καταλληλότητά τους για συμμετοχή στο πείραμα. 
Αντίστοιχα για τα πρότυπα πιστεύω ότι φταίει το όνομα. Αν δηλαδή το σχολείο Χ είναι πρότυπο, τα άλλα σχολεία τί είναι; Παιδικός σταθμός για να μην χαζολογάνε τα παιδιά τις ώρες που εργάζονται οι γονείς τους; Θα μπορούσαν να λέγονται σχολεία ειδικής κατεύθυνσης, όπως είναι τα μουσικά σχολεία, έτσι και τα κλασσικά σχολεία. Δεν έχω αντίρρηση στις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις σε αυτά, μόνο και μόνο γιατί αν γίνεται εντατική διδασκαλία σε κάποιο μάθημα θέλεις να έχεις μια μικρή βεβαιότητα ότι έχει γερές βάσεις στο μάθημα αυτό ο μαθητής και δεν θα δημιουργεί πρόβλημα στην υπόλοιπη τάξη. 
Για όποιον δεν έχει τις γερές βάσεις ή δεν έχει διάθεση για τέτοια υπάρχει και το γενικό σχολείο, στο οποίο εφόσον γίνεται σωστή δουλειά και υπάρχει και δυνατότητα για λίγο πιο φροντισμένη διδασκαλία για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται, το αποτέλεσμα μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο στο τέλος. Άλλωστε πολλοί μαθητές δεν ανακαλύπτουν την κλίση τους μέχρι πολύ αργότερα. 
Από κει και πέρα υπάρχει πάντα και το τυχαίο κι οι συμπτώσεις. Π.χ. το σχολείο που πήγαινα στην Πάτρα ήταν το κοντινότερό μου δημόσιο, επιλογή καθαρά απόστασης, και είχε μεγάλες επιτυχίες στις εξετάσεις, ειδικά στις θεωρητικές επιστήμες. Είχαμε μερικούς καθηγητές που έκαναν εξαιρετικό μάθημα και ήταν εξαιρετικοί άνθρωποι, είχαμε διευθυντές που διατηρούσαν μια τάξη σε όλα κλπ κλπ κλπ. Γιατί έτυχε να βρεθούν όλοι αυτοί στο ίδιο σχολείο την ίδια εποχή και έτυχε να περάσουν από το σχολείο μερικές φουρνιές διαβαστερών μαθητών* και να βγει ένας καλός συνδυασμός για λίγα χρόνια.

* μπορεί να έπαιξε ρόλο το ότι ήμασταν γείτονες με το πειραματικό και όσοι δεν κληρώνονταν ερχόντουσαν σε εμάς, μπορεί να ήταν κοινωνικοοικονομικό ζήτημα- ίσως οι πρώτες φουρνιές που έκαναν συστηματικά φροντιστήριο σε όλα σχεδόν, μπορεί να ήταν το ότι οι γονείς μας (γεννημένοι τη δεκαετία του '40 και μετά) ανήκαν στη γενιά που είχε λύσει το βιοποριστικό της και άρχισε να κοιτάζει στην κοινωνική άνοδο μέσω της παιδείας, μπορεί να ήταν το ότι ακόμα όποιος δεν έπαιρνε τα γράμματα πήγαινε να γίνει μάστορας σε συνεργείο ή πήγαινε στο τεχνικό, και γινόταν έτσι μια αυτοεπιλογή κλπ κλπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2015)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/804226/article/epikairothta/ellada/menoyn-mono-pente-protypa-sxoleia

http://www.tovima.gr/society/article/?aid=678585

Ως άνθρωπος με κρίση (θέλω να πιστεύω) φοβάμαι τις αριστερές αγκυλώσεις, όσο φοβάμαι και τις δεξιές, όσο φοβάμαι και όλες τις αγκυλώσεις... Έχω δίκιο ή μήπως κάτι δεν μας λένε τα άρθρα για να κρίνουμε σωστά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 19, 2015)

Τι εννοείς, Άζι; Ότι τα άρθρα παρουσιάζουν διαφορετική εικόνα από την πραγματικότητα (δεξιά αγκύλωση) ή ότι λένε την αλήθεια (αριστερή αγκύλωση); Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις θα υπάρχουν και άλλα άρθρα, φαντάζομαι, που θα αντικρούουν τα λεγόμενα αυτών των άρθρων. Εσύ, τι καταλαβαίνεις ή, έστω, ψυχανεμίζεσαι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Εγώ θα ήθελα να μάθω περισσότερα πράγματα από μέσα. Να ρωτήσω την κόρη του Μαρίνου ποιες είναι οι εντυπώσεις της από το δικό της σχολείο, τι θεωρεί ότι κάνουν διαφορετικά, ποια από τα πράγματα που κάνουν θα μπορούσαν να αποτελέσουν πρότυπα για τα υπόλοιπα σχολεία και άλλα τέτοια. Τις εξετάσεις δεν τις θεωρώ κάτι περίεργο: ακόμα κι αν τα σχολεία επιδίωκαν να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά, πάλι με εξετάσεις θα το πετύχαιναν αυτό, όχι με την τυχαιότητα της κλήρωσης. Αν είναι σχολεία αριστείας και όχι πειραματικά, πάλι θα ήθελα να ξέρω πώς περιμένουν αυτά που πετυχαίνουν σε σχολείο των αρίστων να εφαρμοστούν αποτελεσματικά στα υπόλοιπα σχολεία. Όλο απορίες είμαι.

Κατά τ' άλλα, η νέα κυβέρνηση δίνει την εντύπωση ότι βιάζεται όταν αρχίζει γκρεμίζοντας εκεί που δεν ξέρω αν έχουν ακουστεί παράπονα για αποτυχία του πειράματος. Γενικά, στο χώρο της παιδείας να γκρεμίσει θέλει, να επιστρέψει στον παράδεισο πριν από το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου. Μόλις ακούσετε για κάτι που θέλει να χτίσει, πείτε το μου κι εμένα.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 19, 2015)

Θα περιμένεις διότι η κόρη του Μαρίνου μόλις έγινε μπίλιες με τον μπαμπά της και δεν του μιλάει. Εφηβεία... [email protected]#%&*

Η προσωπική μου εμπειρία και οι σχετικές δύο δραχμές μου: α) μικρή σημασία έχει το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα μπροστά στην προσωπικότητα του δασκάλου, και όλα μικρή σημασία μπροστά στον ευρύτερο κοινωνικό περίγυρο, β) ακατανόητο για μένα γιατί ο Μπαλτάς διάλεξε να προβάλει σαν πρώτο ζήτημα της υπουργείας του τα πρότυπα-πειραματικά, που αφορούν ελάχιστο ποσοστό του μαθητικού πληθυσμού και που πραγματικά δεν συνιστούν (βλ. α) παρά ελάχιστο ποσοστό του ζητήματος "παιδεία", γ) "να επιστρέψει στον παράδεισο πριν από το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου": ε, δεν βλέπω και κάτι το θετικό στο νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου, με τη (μικρή σχετικά) επαφή που έχω με τα ΑΕΙ. Ειδικά για τα Συμβούλια Ιδρυμάτων, απόλυτο δίκιο έχει ο Μπαλτάς κτγμ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2015)

Marinos said:


> "να επιστρέψει στον παράδεισο πριν από το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου": ε, δεν βλέπω και κάτι το θετικό στο νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου, με τη (μικρή σχετικά) επαφή που έχω με τα ΑΕΙ. Ειδικά για τα Συμβούλια Ιδρυμάτων, απόλυτο δίκιο έχει ο Μπαλτάς κτγμ.



Η δική μου επαφή με τα ΑΕΙ είναι πλέον μικρότερη από οποιουδήποτε άλλου. Ξέρω ότι ο νόμος Διαμαντοπούλου ψηφίστηκε από πολλούς ενώ ο σχολιασμός γίνεται όλο αυτόν τον καιρό περισσότερο πάνω σε _κομματικές_ γραμμές, οπότε τρέφω απόλυτη δυσπιστία και προς τους θερμότατους υποστηρικτές και προς τους πολέμιους. Θα ήθελα να δω να προτείνουν κάτι καινούργιο οι τωρινοί, όχι να ξηλώνουν νόμο που ψηφίστηκε με ισχυρή πλειοψηφία και εφαρμόστηκε με αρκετό ενθουσιασμό. Γιατί αυτό που είχαμε πριν δεν νομίζω ότι ήταν ο παράδεισος. Μου είναι δύσκολο να καταλάβω τι είναι προοδευτικό και τι όχι από τη συζήτηση που γίνεται. Αυτό πάντως που είχαμε δεν μου φαινόταν προοδευτικό.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 19, 2015)

Όχι, δόκτορα, ήταν πάρα πολύ ειλικρινής ο προβληματισμός μου. Δεν συνέδεσα τα άρθρα καθαυτά με τις δεξιές και αριστερές αγκυλώσεις, αλλά σίγουρα φοβάμαι την αριστερή αγκύλωση που ίσως αναγκάσει την παρούσα κυβέρνηση να υπακούσει σε κάποιο κομμάτι του εσωτερικού της που φωνάζει για ισοπέδωση ή ξέρω γω τι. 

Για μένα, θα ήταν ξεκάθαρο το πράγμα, αν γινόμουν μια μέρα υπουργός Παιδείας. Κατάργηση των προτύπων και πειραματικών, ΜΟΝΟ αν έκανα όλα τα σχολεία τόσο καλά όσο τα πρότυπα και πειραματικά!

εδιτ: μόλις διάβασα τα ποστ, γιατί πριν βιάστηκα να απαντήσω. Οπότε: 

+1000 στον Μαρίνο και τις παρατηρήσεις του. Κι εμένα ακατανόητο μου φαίνεται το γιατί ξεκινάει από εκεί. Και στενάχωρο μπορώ να πω. 
Η Διαμαντοπούλου, νίκελ (ειλικρινέστατα πέρα από πολιτικές πεποιθήσεις) παίζει να είναι και η μεγαλύτερη ... γκουχ γκουχ με πιάνει το ΕΣΡ... στον χώρο της Παιδείας. Και ο νόμος της έχει μέσα παραμέτρους που μόνο με δόλο μπορεί να συντάχθηκαν. Οπότε, δεν είναι κακό να τον ανασυντάξουν ή να τον διορθώσουν.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2015)

Μπαλτάς: Δεν καταργεί τα πειραματικά σχολεία


----------



## panadeli (Feb 21, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Θυμίστε μου τώρα πότε είπαν ότι θα αξιολογήσουν και θα ξεσκαρτάρουν τους εκπαιδευτικούς.



Ο αγώνας τώρα δικαιώνεται!
Αναστέλλει την αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών το υπ. Παιδείας


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 21, 2015)

Θα ήθελα αν ξέρει κάποιος και μπορεί, να συγκεντρώσει τις δηλώσεις περί αριστείας, γιατί υπάρχουν πολλές παράμετροι και σ' αυτό (βάσει του δικού μας εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος) που πρέπει να συνυπολογιστούν για να κρίνουμε με ασφάλεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Το προεδρείο της ΔΕΠΠΣ (Διοικούσα Επιτροπή Πρότυπων Πειραματικών Σχολείων) που παραιτήθηκε μιλάει για θέματα όπως:

-Τι εξασφαλίζετε με την διενέργεια εξετάσεων εισαγωγής; Εκ των έσω ακούγεται ότι «οι μαθητές που μας ήρθαν δεν ήταν πάντα οι καλύτεροι, αλλά εκείνοι που οι γονείς τους πλήρωσαν για φροντιστήρια».
-Πόσο δόκιμο επιστημονικά είναι ένα σχολείο με επιλογή μαθητικού δυναμικού να χαρακτηρίζεται εσαεί «πειραματικό»;
-Τι περισσότερο απολαμβάνουν οι μαθητές των σχολείων αυτών, από τους συμμαθητές τους των κλασικών σχολείων, καθώς δεν διαθέτουν ειδικές υποδομές (π.χ. εργαστήρια χημείας, φυσικής).
-Τι μπορείτε να πείτε στους γονείς που τα παιδιά τους έμειναν έξω από ένα Πρότυπο-Πειραματικό για κάποιο κλάσμα της μονάδας; Ότι δεν αξίζουν όσο εκείνα που πέρασαν με ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερο βαθμό, χάρις στα φροντιστήρια;
- Εφόσον τα σχολεία αυτά έχουν ακριβώς το ίδιο αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα όπως όλα τα σχολεία, τι είναι αυτό που κατά τη γνώμη σας εξασφαλίζει παιδεία ανωτέρου επιπέδου; Τα μεταπτυχιακά και τα διδακτορικά των καθηγητών;
-Ακούγεται ότι το κλίμα σε πάρα πολλά από τα σχολεία αυτά υπάρχει πάρα πολύ κακό κλίμα μεταξύ των εκπαιδευτικών, μεταξύ των μαθητών, μεταξύ γονέων και καθηγητών και όλα αυτά εξαιτίας το φρικτού ανταγωνισμού στον οποίο υποβάλλονται οι μαθητές.
-Οι καθηγητές των σχολείων αυτών ζητούν πιεστικά, εξ όσων γνωρίζουμε, ειδική μεταχείριση σε σχέση με τους συναδέλφους τους των άλλων των «κοινών» σχολείων.

Η συνέντευξη *εδώ*


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] χάρις στα φροντιστήρια;


Αυτό είναι το πιο υποκριτικό πράγμα που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ μου. Εδώ υπάρχουν εκπαιδευτικοί που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές που έχουν στο σχολείο, δουλευόμαστε και μεταξύ μας τώρα;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 24, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό είναι το πιο υποκριτικό πράγμα που έχω διαβάσει ποτέ μου. Εδώ υπάρχουν εκπαιδευτικοί που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα στους μαθητές που έχουν στο σχολείο, δουλευόμαστε και μεταξύ μας τώρα;



Πέρα από το ότι αυτό με τους εκπαιδευτικούς που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα κλπ. το ακούω χρόνια χωρίς να το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ ούτε από πρώτο, ούτε από δεύτερο χέρι (δηλ. χωρίς να έχω μιλήσει ποτέ με κανέναν που να είχε ίδια εμπειρία, εκπαιδευτικό ή γονιό), τι είδους επιχείρημα είναι αυτό και σε τι απαντάει;

Κατά τα άλλα, η συνέντευξη (όπου πρόσεξα και μία εκπαιδευτική agenda) πιο πολύ με έπεισε ότι έχει δίκιο ο Μπαλτάς, παρά το αντίθετο... Αυτό που από ό,τι είδα καθόλου δεν επισημαίνεται, παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι ότι λόγω της κρίσης και της ανόδου των διδάκτρων υπήρξε έκρηξη αιτήσεων για τα ΠΠΣ της Αθήνας (από τα παιδιά τους γονείς που ετοίμαζαν το παιδί τους για ιδιωτικό) την οποία προφανώς προσπαθούν να διαχειριστούν οι διευθυντές τους. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για έναν έντονο ανταγωνισμό που ίσα-ίσα δίνει βάση στο επιχείρημα περί φροντιστηρίων.

Ας σημειωθεί ότι στους ομίλους των ΠΠΣ, κτγμ το καλύτερο στοιχείο τους, συμμετέχουν και παιδιά από άλλα σχολεία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2015)

Marinos said:


> τι είδους επιχείρημα είναι αυτό και σε τι απαντάει;


Έχεις δίκιο, δεν το διατύπωσα σωστά. Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι οι αλλαγές στην παιδεία θα έπρεπε να ξεκινήσουν από τη δημιουργία ενός εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος που δεν θα χρειάζεται φροντιστήρια, γιατί τα μαθήματα που θα παρέχονται στο σχολείο θα είναι υψηλής ποιότητας επειδή θα διασφαλίζεται με κάποιον τρόπο ότι όλοι οι εκπαιδευτικοί κάνουν τη δουλειά τους. Παραδείγματα για το αντίθετο έχουμε πολλά εδώ. 

Ένας τρόπος να γίνει αυτό είναι να αξιολογούνται οι καθηγητές. Ωστόσο, ξεκινώντας από την κατάργηση σχολείων όπου ήδη εφαρμόζεται αυτός ο θεσμός της αξιολόγησης, και μάλιστα χρησιμοποιώντας υποκριτικά το επιχείρημα των φροντιστηρίων που το ίδιο το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα εκτρέφει, πιστεύω πως το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι ακριβώς το αντίθετο. 

Εγώ το έχω συναντήσει: είχα συμμαθητές που έκαναν ιδιαίτερα με καθηγητές που δίδασκαν στο σχολείο μας.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 24, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Πέρα από το ότι αυτό με τους εκπαιδευτικούς που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα κλπ. το ακούω χρόνια χωρίς να το έχω συναντήσει ποτέ ούτε από πρώτο, ούτε από δεύτερο χέρι (δηλ. χωρίς να έχω μιλήσει ποτέ με κανέναν που να είχε ίδια εμπειρία, εκπαιδευτικό ή γονιό...


Μετράω εγώ;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 24, 2015)

Αφού δεν έχω μιλήσει με καμία σας δεν μετράτε :) Σοβαρά όμως, δεν είναι παράξενο τότε που εμένα δεν μου έχει τύχει ούτε τότε ούτε τώρα; Τι να πω -- μπορεί να μην εμπνέω εμπιστοσύνη και να μη μου έλεγε κανένας τίποτα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Ούτε με εμένα έχεις μιλήσει για να σου πω για αδελφικό φίλο, εκπαιδευτικό... :)


----------



## Earion (Feb 24, 2015)

Να σου πω εγώ για καθηγητές που κάνουν το ιδιαίτερο *μέσα στο χώρο του σχολείου*; 

Να σου στείλω ΠΜ με ονόματα;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 24, 2015)

Εντάξει, μη βαράτε, σας πιστεύω. Μάλλον θα είχα από μικρός το φυζίκ και/ή την φήμη άτεγκτου διώκτη της διαφθοράς :)

Επί του αντικειμένου: θεωρείτε ότι το φαινόμενο αυτό υπερβαίνει σε ποσοστό το μέσο ποσοστό διαφθοράς στην Ελλάδα; (Το γράφω γιατί θυμήθηκα ότι ούτε για το δίπλωμα οδήγησης μου ζήτησε κανείς χρήματα, και μοιάζει να είμαι πάλι ο μόνος που δεν του έτυχε). Και, σημαντικότερο: σημαίνει κάτι για τον Έλληνα εκπαιδευτικό εν γένει; Για το ελληνικό σχολείο; Για το ελληνικό φροντιστήριο; Είναι αντεπιχείρημα σε κάποιον που ζητά αχρήστευση των φροντιστηρίων;


----------



## Palavra (Feb 24, 2015)

Marinos said:


> (Το γράφω γιατί θυμήθηκα ότι ούτε για το δίπλωμα οδήγησης μου ζήτησε κανείς χρήματα, και μοιάζει να είμαι πάλι ο μόνος που δεν του έτυχε).


Ούτε κι εμένα μου έτυχε :) 

Για τα άλλα που ρωτάς, δεν ξέρω. Νομίζω όμως ότι μια σωστή και κυκλική αξιολόγηση, που θα διασφαλίζει και τον εκπαιδευτικό από τυχόν κακόβουλες ενέργειες εναντίον του, είναι πολύ ισχυρότερο επιχείρημα για την αχρήστευση των φροντιστηρίων. Γιατί ας πούμε εγώ στο λύκειο είχα βιβλίο φυσικής εκείνο το περίφημο πειραματικό. Στην Α' Λυκείου που είχα καλή καθηγήτρια, ο μέσος όρος μου ήταν 18 με 19 (χωρίς φροντιστήριο). Στη Β' Λυκείου, που ο καθηγητής μας έλεγε «δεν πειράζει να μην τα καταλάβετε εδώ, θα σας τα πουν στο φροντιστήριο» και μας τα έλεγε όπως όπως, αναγκάστηκα να κάνω ιδιαίτερα γιατί για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου έγραψα κάτω από τη βάση στις εξετάσεις του τριμήνου. 

Να σημειώσω ότι εκτός από αυτό, φροντιστήριο έκανα μόνο έκθεση, μόνο στη Γ' Λυκείου και τίποτα άλλο - εκτός από τα μαθήματα γλωσσών. Έχω ξαναπεί ότι μια Γαλλικού μας μας άφηνε να παίζουμε ταμπού στην τάξη για να περνάει η ώρα, και μάλιστα κράταγε τσίλιες πίσω από τις κλειστές κουρτίνες μην περάσει κανείς και μας δει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 24, 2015)

Ούτε εμένα μου ζήτησε κανείς για το δίπλωμα οδήγησης (αλλά τότε είχα φιζίκ ντούρου πρασινοφρουρού και ήταν φρέσκια η αλλαγή, οπότε... :devil:)

Το μέσο ποσοστό διαφθοράς ως προς τι; Υποτίθεται ότι υπάρχουν εστίες αυξημένης διαφθοράς όπως η δημόσια υγεία/περίθαλψη, τα φορολογικά, οι τοποθετήσεις στρατευσίμων, τα πολεοδομικά και σε όλες τις έρευνες, ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις εστίες τοποθετούνται και τα ιδιαίτερα.

Για τον Έλληνα εκπαιδευτικό εν γένει, τι να σημαίνει;

Για το ελληνικό σχολείο, θα έλεγα ότι αν δεν είναι απόλυτη απόδειξη, τότε είναι ισχυρότατη ένδειξη ότι δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του που είναι... ποια ακριβώς έχουμε συμφωνήσει ότι είναι η δουλειά του;

Για τα δύο φροντιστηριακά ερωτήματα θεωρώ ότι δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι καν στη δημόσια συζήτηση -- αφού δεν θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχει η έννοια του φροντιστηρίου και όλα να καλύπτονται από θεσμούς της εγκύκλιας παιδείας.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Οι μισές ερωτήσεις της συνέντευξης μου φάνηκαν ψιλοάσχετες (τί θα πείτε στο παιδί που έμεινε απ'έξω για λίγα μόρια; Γιατί; Μόνο σε αυτά τα σχολεία θα συναντήσει το παιδί την αποτυχία στο τσακ; ). Διαβάζοντας τις απαντήσεις καταλήγω να συμφωνήσω με το Μαρίνο, ότι μπορεί και να είχε δίκιο ο υπουργός που τους τα έσουρνε, γιατί μοιάζουν να έχουν καβαλήσει μεγάλο καλάμι. Επίσης φαίνεται να έχουν πολύ μεγάλη ιδέα για το προσωπικό των σχολείων αυτών και βλέπω μια ψιλοειρωνική διάθεση για το προσωπικό των άλλων σχολείων. Τί να πω! Δύο φίλοι μου με διδακτορικά στη διδασκαλία του αντικειμένου τους εργάζονται σε επαρχιακό δημόσιο σχολείο. Πάω στοίχημα ότι δεν είναι οι μόνοι. Το γνωρίζουν αυτό τα μέλη της επιτροπής ή νομίζουν ότι μόνο αυτοί έχουν όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς με εξειδίκευση; 
Αλλά μου γεννήθηκε και μια απορία: μιλάνε για τα σχολεία αυτά σα να είναι καινούργιο φαινόμενο, λέει κάπου μόλις τρεισήμισι χρόνια λειτουργίας. Πιθανόν αν εννοεί τόσα με την υπάρχουσα μορφή (που δεν την ξέρω, διαφέρει πολύ; ), αλλά όχι ότι δεν υπήρχαν και πρώτα!
Επίσης λέει σε ένα σημείο ότι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο υλικό και πρόγραμμα με τα άλλα σχολεία και σε ένα άλλο σημείο ότι έχουν την ελευθερία να καθορίζουν το δικό τους πρόγραμμα και περιεχόμενο μαθήματος. Τελικά ποιό από τα δύο ισχύει;


----------



## Marinos (Feb 24, 2015)

Χμμ... θα πρέπει να σκεφτώ ότι τελικά δεν είναι τόσο διεφθαρμένο το σύστημα αδειών οδήγησης όσο μας λένε (και όσο τείνουμε να πιστεύουμε), λοιπόν. Τη βλέπετε την παγίδα;

SBE, ακριβώς: καινούργιο φαινόμενο είναι η ενοποίηση προτύπων και πειραματικών, και αυτοί (πρώην διευθυντές προτύπων αν δεν κάνω λάθος) θέλουν να διατηρηθεί ο πρότυπος χαρακτήρας των ΠΠΣ, σε βάρος του πειραματικού. Στο άλλο, το πρώτο ισχύει, δηλ. χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο υλικό (βιβλία) και πρόγραμμα (ύλη) με τα άλλα σχολεία, όχι αναγκαστικά με την ίδια σειρά και ενδεχομένως με διαφορετικά εποπτικά μέσα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως την άδεια οδήγησης την πήρα γιατί πριν από εμένα έδινε ένας μειονοτικός ο οποίος πέρασε παρόλο που του έβγαλαν το λάδι και λέει αισθάνθηκαν μετά άσχημα που πέρασαν αυτόν κι όχι την κακομοίρα τη φοιτήτρια. Εκείνη τη στιγμή μου ανακοίνωσαν ότι δεν πέρασα, και μόλις βγήκα από το αυτοκίνητο άλλαξαν γνώμη. Άρα...

Ιδιαίτερα στο ίδιο σχολείο δεν έχω δει (έχω ακούσει μόνο). Αλλά το ότι κάνουν ή μάλλον κάνανε ιδιαίτερα οι κανονικά διορισμένοι είναι γεγονός.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Τις εξετάσεις δεν τις θεωρώ κάτι περίεργο: ακόμα κι αν τα σχολεία επιδίωκαν να είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά, πάλι με εξετάσεις θα το πετύχαιναν αυτό, όχι με την τυχαιότητα της κλήρωσης.



Σχετικά με αυτό διάβασα στη συνέντευξη της (απερχόμενης / απελθούσας;) Διοικούσας Επιτροπής των Πρότυπων Πειραματικών Σχολείων:

*4. Το ζήτημα των εξετάσεων εισαγωγής είναι ένα από τα πιο καίρια θέματα-ζητήματα. Τι εξασφαλίζετε με την διενέργεια εξετάσεων εισαγωγής; [...]*

Τα ΠΠΣ είναι σχολεία εκπαιδευτικής αριστείας. Όχι με την έννοια της επιλογής αρίστων μαθητών στην αφετηρία, αλλά με την έννοια της επαναφοράς στο προσκήνιο της ενοχοποιημένης και πρακτικά εξόριστης από το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα ιδέας της ανάπτυξης και εφαρμογής άριστων εκπαιδευτικών πρακτικών.
Αυτό ακριβώς είναι και το πεδίο του πειραματισμού στα σχολεία αυτά. Διαμορφώνουμε και αναπτύσσουμε δράσεις, οι οποίες αφού υποστούν την κατάλληλη επεξεργασία, αφού αξιολογηθούν επαρκώς και υποστούν τις αναγκαίες προσαρμογές, μπορούν να μεταφερθούν και στο υπόλοιπο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Η όλη διαδικασία προϋποθέτει ότι οι μαθητές έχουν μία ελάχιστη δέσμη αναγκαίων δεξιοτήτων στους βασικούς εγγραμματισμούς, που ελέγχεται με τις εξετάσεις και ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν τη γνώση και την επιθυμία να πειραματίζονται, με στόχο την ανάπτυξη των βέλτιστων και πιο αποτελεσματικών εκπαιδευτικών πρακτικών με συντεταγμένο και διαρκή τρόπο.
Όσοι επικαλούνται το τυχαίο του δείγματος ως αναγκαία και υποχρεωτική συνθήκη της εγκυρότητας του πειράματος, αποσιωπούν ότι στις πειραματικές δράσεις η επιλογή των συνθηκών διεξαγωγής τους σχετίζεται με τις μεθόδους και τους στόχους αυτών που οργανώνουν το πείραμα.
Το πείραμα είναι μία δραστηριότητα που «περιορίζει» το φαινόμενο σε ένα ειδικό και εν πολλοίς κατασκευασμένο πλαίσιο συνθηκών και μέσα σ’ αυτό διατυπώνονται οι κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις και προκύπτουν τα ανάλογα συμπεράσματα για να ακολουθήσει η διαδικασία της γενίκευσης των εφαρμογών. Η αντλία του Boyle δεν ήταν η φύση, όπως και τα σχολεία που οραματίστηκαν ο Kerschensteiner, ο Gaudig, ο Dewey, ο Claparede, ο Δελμούζος δεν ήταν τα τυχαία σχολεία της εποχής τους. Απ’ αυτήν την άποψη, η τυχαιότητα του δείγματος, η οποία τάχα εξασφαλίζεται με την κλήρωση, και το τυχαίο σχολείο ως προϋποθέσεις εγκυρότητας του πειράματος είναι ένας ακόμη μύθος, που προσφέρει επιχειρήματα στην ιδεοληψία του εξισωτισμού προς τα κάτω. Εμείς δεν κρύψαμε ποτέ ότι στόχος μας είναι η ανάπτυξη της εκπαιδευτικής αριστείας στα σχολεία μας και η αναζήτηση των τρόπων διάχυσής της σε ολόκληρο το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Υποστηρίζουμε βάσιμα όμως ότι με τυχαίο δείγμα μαθητών και εκπαιδευτικών απλώς αυτό το πείραμα δεν μπορεί να γίνει.
Τέλος, και για να τελειώνουμε και με το μύθο περί επιδίωξης της αριστείας μέσω των εξετάσεων, αξίζει να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι σε όλα τα ΠΠ Γυμνάσια το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των επιτυχόντων στις εξετάσεις πέρασε με βαθμολογίες που κινούνται μεταξύ 12,5 και 15, ενώ στα Λύκεια ένας σημαντικός αριθμός μαθητών πέρασε με βαθμολογίες στην περιοχή του 10. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειώσουμε ότι και η κοινωνική διαστρωμάτωση των μαθητών μας είναι αντιπροσωπευτική και να τονίσουμε μάλιστα ότι ιδιαίτερα σε ΠΠ σχολεία του κέντρου της Αθήνας υπάρχει και σημαντικό ποσοστό μεταναστών.
Τα στοιχεία αυτά δείχνουν ότι η αριστεία δεν επιδιώκεται ούτε προκύπτει κατά την επιλογή των μαθητών και οι εξετάσεις απέχουν πόρρω από το να λειτουργούν ως ο αποφασιστικός μηχανισμός κοινωνικής επιλογής. Ενδεχομένως να γινόμαστε κουραστικοί επαναλαμβάνοντας ότι δεν επιλέγουμε αρίστους μαθητές. Ωστόσο, μέσα από την ανάπτυξη των βέλτιστων εκπαιδευτικών πρακτικών στα σχολεία μας, επιδιώκουμε να διαπλάσουμε εγγράμματους ανθρώπους διαπαιδαγωγημένους στο πνεύμα υψηλών εκπαιδευτικών απαιτήσεων και αξιοκρατίας που θα αποτελούν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση στη μαθητική αλλά και στην ενήλικη ζωή τους.
Σχετικά με την κριτική περί φροντιστηρίων, είναι γεγονός ότι πολλά παιδιά που συμμετείχαν στις εξετάσεις είχαν φροντιστηριακή στήριξη. Αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που συμμετείχαν στις εξετάσεις και πέτυχαν, χωρίς ούτε μία ώρα φροντιστηριακής προετοιμασίας.​


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αντίστοιχα υπάρχουν πολλά παιδιά που συμμετείχαν στις εξετάσεις και πέτυχαν, χωρίς ούτε μία ώρα φροντιστηριακής προετοιμασίας.


Επειδή αυτό είναι σίγουρο ότι συμβαίνει, και το πιστεύω, νομίζω ότι η κλήρωση αδικεί πάνω απ' όλα αυτά τα παιδιά: Αυτά που δεν έχουν τους πόρους να πληρώσουν φροντιστήριο, δεν έχουν τους πόρους να πάνε σ' ένα καλό ιδιωτικό σχολείο. Αντί να τους επιτρέψουμε με τις δικές τους δυνάμεις να μπορέσουν να φοιτήσουν σ' ένα καλό σχολείο, τα καταδικάζουμε να γίνουν ένας αριθμός στην κληρωτίδα, όπου αναμφίβολα συμμετέχουν και παιδιά των οποίων οι γονείς θα μπορούσαν να πληρώσουν ιδιωτικό, αλλά δεν τους χαλάει καθόλου να δοκιμάσουν την τύχη τους σε μια κλήρωση ώστε να γλιτώσουν και τα έξοδα του ιδιωτικού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2015)

Το παραπάνω περιέχει τόσα πολά λάθη και παρανοήσεις που δεν ξέρω από πού να το πιάσω. Ας αρχίσουμε από το ότι δείχνει τερατώδη άγνοια όχι μόνο του τρόπου και του λόγου διεξαγωγής πειραμάτων στις επιστήμες αλλά και της ιστορίας της επιστήμης. Πώς αλλιώς να χαρακτηρίσω το γεγονός ότι αναφέρεται ο Μπόυλ ως παράδειγμα επιστήμονα που διεξήγαγε πειράματα σε εργαστηριακές συνθήκες ("δεν είναι η φύση"), σε μια εποχή που δεν υπήρχαν καν εργαστήρια και οι σημερινές συνθήκες πειραματικών διατάξεων;

Δεύτερον, όχι, η επιλογή των συνθηκών ενός πειράματος δεν έχει σχέση με τους στόχους και τις μεθόδους αυτών που διεξάγουν το πείραμα. Οι συνθήκες επιλέγονται για να μοντελοποιήσουν όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα την πραγματικότητα, εφόσον το πείραμα δεν μπορεί να διεξαχθεί κατευθείαν στις πραγματικές συνθήκες. Όταν αυτό είναι δυνατόν, τα πειράματα διεξάγονται στις αυθεντικές συνθήκες.

Αλλά το αληθινό μαργαριτάρι είναι αυτό:
_Το πείραμα είναι μία δραστηριότητα που «περιορίζει» το φαινόμενο σε ένα ειδικό και εν πολλοίς κατασκευασμένο πλαίσιο συνθηκών και μέσα σ’ αυτό διατυπώνονται οι κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις και προκύπτουν τα ανάλογα συμπεράσματα για να ακολουθήσει η διαδικασία της γενίκευσης των εφαρμογών._

Πέθανα απ' τα γέλια όταν το διάβασα. Και μετά μελαγχόλησα. Αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, με παντελή άγνοια του πώς λειτουργεί η επιστημονική διαδικασία, διοικούν σχολεία. Τρεχάτε μετά να αποδομήσετε λερναία κείμενα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

Επειδή διαφωνείς με τη διαδικασία των εξετάσεων, είσαι λίγο προκατειλημμένος και τα σχόλιά σου είναι λίαν απαξιωτικά. Με έκανες να τους συμπαθήσω περισσότερο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2015)

Τα σχόλιά μου είναι πραγματολογικά. Το γεγονός που με εξοργίζει δεν είναι ότι έχουν τερατώδη άγνοια της επιστημονικής διαδικασίας· πολλοί άνθρωποι αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοιο πρόβλημα. Τι να κάνουμε, τέτοια παιδεία έχουμε. Αυτό που με εξοργίζει είναι ότι το χρησιμοποιούν και μάλιστα με ύφος γνώστη, για να δικαιολογηθούν για τις εξετάσεις. Απαξιωτικά σχόλια κάνεις εκεί που αξίζουν απαξιωτικά σχόλια. Το μαργαριτάρι θα το πεις μαργαριτάρι, την τερατώδη άγνοια θα την πεις τερατώδη άγνοια και αν κάτι σε κάνει να γελάς δεν βλέπω γιατί να μην το πεις. Το ότι βρήκες τα σχόλιά μου "λίαν" απαξιωτικά οφείλεται στο ότι εξαρχής τούς συμπαθούσες.

Εσένα δηλαδή δεν σε ενοχλεί να διαπιστώνεις ότι άτομα υπεύθυνα για την εκπαίδευση των επόμενων γενεών δεν γνωρίζουν τον τρόπο που λειτουργεί η επιστήμη; Και όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά χρησιμοποιούν την λανθασμένη αντίληψή τους για να υπερασπιστούν σθεναρά τα πεπραγμένα και τις ιδέες τους, ΑΠΑΞΙΩΝΟΝΤΑΣ τις ενστάσεις σαν... μύθους! Και άγνοια και αλαζονεία. Η δική τους αλαζονική και μη πραγματολογική απαξίωση, δηλαδή, δεν σε ενοχλεί.

Θέλω να τα θυμηθείς αυτά στην επόμενη Φωνηεντιάδα που θα προκύψει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

Ίσως να φταίει που εγώ δεν βλέπω το λάθος στις διατυπώσεις τους, πέρα από το ότι χάρηκα που επιβεβαιώθηκε η σκέψη μου ότι για να έχεις το αντιπροσωπευτικό μίγμα που θέλεις οι εξετάσεις βοηθούν περισσότερο από την τυχαιότητα. (Όποιος δεν το καταλαβαίνει αυτό, ας ζητήσει να το εξηγήσω.)

Αν, Helle, διαφωνείς με τη διατύπωση «Το πείραμα είναι μία δραστηριότητα που «περιορίζει» το φαινόμενο σε ένα ειδικό και εν πολλοίς κατασκευασμένο πλαίσιο συνθηκών και μέσα σ’ αυτό διατυπώνονται οι κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις και προκύπτουν τα ανάλογα συμπεράσματα για να ακολουθήσει η διαδικασία της γενίκευσης των εφαρμογών», θα πρέπει να μας φωτίσεις κι εμάς τι σε έκανε να πεθάνεις απ’ τα γέλια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2015)

Διαφωνώ καθέτως, αλλά θα επεκταθώ αργότερα, γιατί τώρα δεν έχω χρόνο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2015)

Ωραία! Θα το εκτιμήσω και εγώ γιατί πραγματικά θα ήθελα να ακούσω την αντίρρησή σου. Αν και είμαι των θετικών επιστημών, δεν είμαι διόλου σίγουρη για το πού βρίσκεται το λάθος. Μάλλον έχω χάσει την επαφή μου με το αντικείμενο (αν την είχα και ποτέ, όσον αφορά τα πειράματα δηλαδή).


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Επειδή διαφωνείς με τη διαδικασία των εξετάσεων, είσαι λίγο προκατειλημμένος και τα σχόλιά σου είναι λίαν απαξιωτικά. Με έκανες να τους συμπαθήσω περισσότερο.



Λυπάμαι που θα τους συμπαθήσεις κι άλλο, αλλά συμφωνώ με το πνέυμα της απάντησης του Ελληγενή. Προφανως γιατί σαν μηχανικός ξέρω από πειράματα. Και σαν ερασιτέχνισσα των κοινωνικών επιστημών ξερω κι από αυτά τα πειράματα (και παρεμπιπτόντως, για να μη λέμε ότι μιλάω στον αέρα, έχω κάνει κάτι μικροδημοσιέυσεις στο πώς διδάσκουμε μηχανικούς, μη φανταζεστε τίποτα συγκλονιστικό, περισσότερο ήταν αφορμή για πληρωμένο ταξίδι σε συνέδριο, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως περασε τη διαδικασία της αξιολόγισης- πιρ ριβιού κι έτσι). 

Έστω επομενως ότι θέλεις να μελετήσεις νέες μεθόδους διδασκαλίας π.χ. των μαθηματικών σε κουμπούρες. Πώς επιλέγεις το δείγμα σου; Πιθανότητες:
α. Ξεκινάς τον πειραματισμό σε μια τυχαία σχολική τάξη. 
β. Επιλέγεις τάξη μαθηματικών διανοιών. 
γ. Φτιάχνεις μια τάξη με κουμπούρες. 
Η διαδικασία για το β και το γ μπορέι να είναι εξετάσεις (αν και στην περίπτωση κακών μαθητών λίγο δύσκολο να τους πείσεις να δώσουν εξετάσεις, αφού είναι ήδη τούβλα), μπορέι να είναι επιλογή με βάση την απόδοση μέχρι τώρα κλπ.
Στην πραγματικότητα οι πιο πολλοί κάνουν τα πειράματά τους στο σχολείο που εργάζονται, γιατί είναι πιο πρακτικό και γιατί η τυχαιότητα δίνει καλη δυνατότητα σύγκρισης (μπορείς να συγκρίνεις τους καλούς με τους μέτριους και με τους κακούς πιο εύκολα κι αν ήδη διδάσκεις στο σχολείο αυτό κάποιον καιρό έχεις καλή εικόνα του τί συμβαίνει). Disclaimer: δεν εννοώ εδώ το action research (που δεν ξερω πώς λεγεται στα ελληνικά), αυτό είναι μέρος της δουλειάς κάθε δασκάλου. 

Στη συνέχεια, κι εφόσον το πείραμά σου είχε κάποια θετικά αποτελέσματα, το εφαρμόζεις σε άλλη τάξη, και ει δυνατόν σε άλλο περιβάλλον (π.χ. άλλο σχολείο). Και πάει λέγοντας. 
Φυσικά μπορείς να δημοσιέυσεις τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνάς σου σε οποιδήποτε στάδιο, ακόμα και στο πρώτο. ΑΛΛΑ... αν στο κομμάτι της μεθοδολογίας πεις ότι η μέθοδος δούλεψε με τους βραβευμένους στις μαθηματικές ολυμπιάδες αλλά προορίζεται για το σχολείο παιδιών με νοητική υστέρηση, προφανώς θα δείξεις ότι δεν έχεις τελειώσει το πείραμα. Και ίσως και κάποιοι σε κράξουν. 

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να βλέπαμε τί δημοσιέυσεις έχουν κάνει οι καθηγητές των πειιραματικών σχολείων τα τελευταία ας πούμε πέντε χρόνια. Δηλαδή ας ξεκινήσουμε απο το πιο μικρό: πώς βλέπουν την έρευνά τους οι άλλοι ερευνητές; Είναι αξιόλογη; Και μετά πάμε στο επόμενο: πώς βλέπουν την έρευνά τους οι άλλοι καθηγητές γυμνασίου; Γίνεται ενημέρωσή τους από τους εξειδικευμένους συναδέρφους τους; Κυκλοφορεί π.χ. κανένα έντυπο με τα αποτελέσματα της πειραματικής διδασκαλίας, ώστε να ενημερώνονται κι οι καθηγητές των δυσπροσιτων σχολείων, π.χ.; 
Βέβαια θα μου πείτε ότι τότε τα πειραματικά σχολεία θα ήταν 100% πειραματικά, δηλαδή θα ήταν συνδεδεμένα με κάποιο ερευνητικό κέντρο. Ε, ναι, γι'αυτό διαφωνώ με τον ότι πειραματικό σχολείο. 

Τώρα, λίγα γενικότερα: επειδή δεν μιλάω στον αέρα, μια μικρή επιλογή βιβλιογραφίας που ίσως λύσει απορίες. Επέλεξα επίτηδες ό,τι είναι προσβάσιμο σε όλους:
Οδηγίες της Ουνέσκο για την διοργάνωση εκπαιδευτικών πειραμάτων, όπου αναφέρεται και η δειγματοληψία. 
Αυτό εδώ το άρθρο αναλύει γιατί παρόλο που τα τυχάια δείγματα είναι καλύτερα, οι εκπαιδευτικοί δεν τα πολυχρησιμοποιούν (αναλύει την κατάσταση στις ΗΠΑ, η σύντομη απαντηση είναι: γιατι βαριούνται)
...
Σόρι, χτύπhσε το τηλέφωνο κι έκανα διάλλειμα κι έχασα τον ειρμό, οπότε συνεχίζω όπως όπως. 

Το βασικό είναι πάντως ότι μάλλον πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τα ονόματα των σχολείων αυτών. Ας τα λέμε σχολεία προεπιλογής, γιατί αυτό είναι. Κι έτσι βγάζουμε την αριστεία από τη μέση. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, κάποιες έρευνες σε άλλες χώρες με σχολεία προεπιλογής έχουν δείξει ότι οι μαθητές δεν έχουν σημαντικά καλύτερες επιδόσεις στα τεστ π.χ. PISA, από τα σχολεία μη-επιλογής. Οπότε στην πράξη δεν είναι σχολεία που προωθούν την αριστεία στα μαθήματα. Η βασική δαφορά τους από τα σχολεία μη-επιλογής είναι στις μετέπειτα εκπαιδευτιικές επιλογές και στη διάθεση των μαθητών. Σχετικά:
Ahmavaara, A, & Houston, D 2007, 'The effects of selective schooling and self-concept on adolescents' academic aspiration: An examination of Dweck's self-theory', British Journal Of Educational Psychology, 77, 3, pp. 613-632 νομίζω ειναι γενικά προσβάσιμο παό το Scholar
(οπου αναφέρεται ότι το είδος του σχολείου- και συνεπώς και ο τροπος ειισαγωγής σε αυτό- επηρεάζει την απόδοση των μαθητών) και για τα δικά μας μια μελέτη:
Sianou-Kyrgiou, E, & Tsiplakides, I 2011, 'Similar performance, but different choices: social class and higher education choice in Greece', Studies In Higher Education, 36, 1, pp. 89-102

Η Κάρολ Ντουέκ που αναφέρεται στον τίτλο του πρώτου λέει ότι για να πετύχει κανείς την αριστέια πρέπει να πιστέυει ότι αυτή έιναι αποτέλεσμα δουλειάς κι όχι ταλέντου, από αυτό βγήκε κι η μέθοδος που λεέι ότι δε λέμε στα παιδιά μας _τί έξυπνος που είσαι_ αλλα _τί εργατικός που είσαι_. 

Και μια πρόσφατη άποψη που την κοπιπαστώνω από εδώ: 'Selection still a harmful influence' 2015, Education Journal, 222 (τέυχος 25ης Ιανουαριους 2015). Οι υπογραμμίσεις δικές μου. 

_Selection still a harmful influence_
One of the clearest lessons to come out of the OECD’s PISA programme has been the negative
consequences of a selective system of secondary education. *Every round of PISA has shown that
the greater the degree of differentiation between types of school the less well the system is likely
to perform.*
The holy grail for education systems around the world is regularly demonstrated by Andreas
Schleicher in his famous graph that plots academic success on one access and equity on the other. The best
performing systems are those that find themselves in the top right hand quadrant, with high education
standards and high levels of equity. Almost all the countries that have achieved this have comprehensive
systems of education.
Speaking at a webinar last Tuesday organised by the OECD in Washington DC, USA, Andreas
Schleicher accepted that those in selective systems could do well educationally especially if they were
selected for the academic type of school. Those who failed the selection test did less well, especially in
terms of equity. The younger the age that selection took place the more pronounced the problem was. In
answer to a question from Education Journal’s editor, Demitri Coryton, Dr Schleicher said that where
selection occurred at about ten (as in parts of England) then the outcome of selection was on social
grounds while when selection took place at about 15 it could be done on educational grounds. For every
year that selection was deferred, the social element decreased and the educational element increased.
This issue was taken up during the OECD conference in London at the end of last week. A number of
countries that were selective were raising the age at which selection took place. Austria, for example,
which had the traditional German system of selection, had introduced comprehensive middle schools to
delay selection. This reform should be completed by 2018/19.
In Germany, with its secondary system based on the theory behind the British tripartite system of
the 1950s, where education is a state responsibility, individual states have been quietly raising the age at
which selection takes place. While there are no figures for the whole country available yet, the system of
selection is slowly being replaced with selection pushed back to upper secondary level.

H άποψη του ΟΟΣΑ εδώ. 

Εδώ ο Σλάιχερ στο TED (αναφέρει και την Ελλάδα στις στατιστικές του).


----------



## SBE (Feb 26, 2015)

Σας βάζω να διαβάσετε γιατί χωρίς προσωπικό διάβασμα δε γίνεται σοβαρή συζήτηση. Οι απόψεις του άλλου μπορεί να μας φαίνονται βλακείες, αλλά αν δούμε ότι υπαρχει έρευνα που τις αιτιολογεί, αλλάζουμε γνώμη. Θεωρητικά τουλάχιστον --εκτός αν έιμαστε ξεροκέφαλοι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο από τα σημεία του #1200 βρίσκεται σε αντίθεση με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των ΠΠΣ (εδώ έχει κάποια στοιχεία). (Επίσης, δεν κατάλαβα αν εγκρίνεται το γεγονός ότι ο Helle γελάει με κάποιον ορισμό που εμένα μου φαίνεται μια χαρά.) Ίσως βέβαια τα ΠΠΣ είναι κάτι διαφορετικό απ' αυτό που έχω καταλάβει, σύμφωνα και με τη συνέντευξη που διάβασα. Εγώ πάντως δεν θα συνεχίσω να συζητάω αν δεν έχουμε την άποψη κάποιων που να έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2015)

Και για διευκόλυνση της ανάγνωσης:

Ξεχώρισα από τη συνέντευξη αυτό το κομμάτι:

Τέλος, και για να τελειώνουμε και με το μύθο περί επιδίωξης της αριστείας μέσω των εξετάσεων, αξίζει να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι σε όλα τα ΠΠ Γυμνάσια το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των επιτυχόντων στις εξετάσεις πέρασε με βαθμολογίες που κινούνται μεταξύ 12,5 και 15, ενώ στα Λύκεια ένας σημαντικός αριθμός μαθητών πέρασε με βαθμολογίες στην περιοχή του 10. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειώσουμε ότι και η κοινωνική διαστρωμάτωση των μαθητών μας είναι αντιπροσωπευτική και να τονίσουμε μάλιστα ότι ιδιαίτερα σε ΠΠ σχολεία του κέντρου της Αθήνας υπάρχει και σημαντικό ποσοστό μεταναστών.

Αυτό δηλαδή μιλάει για αντιπροσωπευτικότητα και όχι για αριστεία. Η κλήρωση δεν είναι βέβαιο ότι διευκολύνει την αντιπροσωπευτικότητα: αν η αντιπροσωπευτική τάξη έχει δύο μαθητές του δώδεκα, από τις εξετάσεις μπορείς να βρεις πέντε μαθητές του 12 και τότε μπορείς να διαλέξεις τους δύο που θέλεις με κλήρωση. Αλλά με κλήρωση για το σύνολο της τάξης, δεν σημαίνει ότι θα καταλήξεις με δύο μαθητές του δώδεκα. 

Αυτά βέβαια μπορεί να είναι η καλή θεωρία. Εδώ διαβάζουμε ότι και η κλήρωση καταστρατηγείται με τη γνωστή μέθοδο «κληρώνουμε και μερικούς δικούς μας».


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

Ας τα πάρουμε λίγο απ' την αρχή. Η αντιπροσωπευτική τάξη δεν έχει διακριτές τιμές για να πεις "να δυο μαθητές του 12 και ένας του 13"· είναι φάσμα. Ως εκ τούτου δεν έχει νόημα να κάνεις εξετάσεις για να βρεις αυτούς τους μαθητές του 12 και να πάρεις τόσους όσους χρειάζονται για να αντιστοιχούν στην μέση τάξη. Δεύτερον, αν οι εξετάσεις χρησιμοποιηθούν με τέτοιον τρόπο, δεν έχει νόημα η διεξαγωγή τους. Αν είναι να διαλέξεις τελικά Χ 12άρηδες και Υ 15άρηδες, μπορείς να τους διαλέξεις κατευθείαν με βάση τις υπάρχουσες επιδόσεις τους. Τρίτον, θα ήθελα να δω τα στοιχεία που επιβεβαιώνουν τα παραπάνω, γιατί σε βλέπω πολύ εύκολα να τα δέχεσαι χωρίς έλεγχο (confirmation bias*). Ποιο είναι αυτό το "μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό"; Ποιος είναι ο "σημαντικός αριθμός" των 10άρηδων; Ποιο είναι το "σημαντικό ποσοστό" μεταναστών; Πώς διασφαλίζεται το αντιπροσωπευτικό της κοινωνικής διαστρωμάτωσης;

Θα είχα μικρότερες αμφιβολίες για τα παραπάνω αν δεν προηγούνταν εκείνος ο τραγικός ορισμός του πειράματος. Ήρθε η ώρα να επεκταθώ, αν και εν πολλοίς με κάλυψε η SBE. Εγώ θα πιάσω συγκεκριμένα αυτό:
_Το πείραμα είναι μία δραστηριότητα που «περιορίζει» το φαινόμενο σε ένα ειδικό και εν πολλοίς κατασκευασμένο πλαίσιο συνθηκών και μέσα σ’ αυτό διατυπώνονται οι κατάλληλες ερωτήσεις και προκύπτουν τα ανάλογα συμπεράσματα για να ακολουθήσει η διαδικασία της γενίκευσης των εφαρμογών._

Μια πειραματική διάταξη, εφόσον στοχεύει να τεστάρει εργαστηριακά -γιατί υπάρχουν και μη εργαστηριακά τεστ- κάτι που για τον άλφα ή βήτα λόγο είναι μη πρακτικό να ελεγχθεί στις αυθεντικές του συνθήκες, στήνεται με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε να προσομοιώνει όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερα τις αυθεντικές συνθήκες. Ο μόνος "περιορισμός" που μπορεί να συμβεί αφορά την κλίμακα κι αυτό γίνεται μόνο σε πειράματα όπου η διαφορά κλίμακας δεν επηρεάζει θεμελιώδεις παράγοντες, όπως τις δυνάμεις (π.χ. το νερό συμπεριφέρεται πολύ διαφορετικά σε μικρές κλίμακες, όπως φέρ' ειπείν όταν πλησιάζουμε την κλίμακα όπου η επιφανειακή τάση γίνεται πιο σημαντική απ' την βαρύτητα). Από την άλλην, αν τεστάρεις ένα κομμάτι ομοιογενούς υλικού, μπορείς θεωρητικά να πεις ότι από το ειδικό βγάζεις συμπεράσματα για το γενικό, αλλά αυτή θα είναι μια δήλωση κενή ουσίας, αφού η συμπεριφορά ομοιογενούς υλικού είναι ίδια υπό ίδιες συνθήκες, ασχέτως κλίμακας. Τώρα, αν θέλεις να κάνεις πείραμα πάνω σε ένα φαινόμενο και περιορίσεις τα χαρακτηριστικά του ή τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες συμβαίνει, σε καμμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα γενικευτικά. Αν, για παράδειγμα, ελέγξεις τον ρυθμό καθίζησης του Χ εδάφους υπό φορτίο, δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για τον ρυθμό καθίζησης ενός άλλου τύπου εδάφους, απλά και μόνο με συσχέτιση. Για να βρεις τις παραμέτρους που ορίζουν τον ρυθμό καθίζησης, θα πρέπει να τεστάρεις ένα εύρος υλικών και πάλι θα πάρεις συμπεράσματα μόνο για υλικά που ανήκουν στην ίδια ομάδα (π.χ. άλλη μηχανική συμπεριφορά έχουν οι άμμοι, άλλη τα χαλίκια // άλλο αποτέλεσμα θα πάρεις από μια εκπαιδευτική μέθοδο σε παιδιά με μαθησιακά προβλήματα, άλλο σε παιδιά ευκατάστατων οικογενειών, άλλο σε μαθητές πάνω από κάποιο ψυχολογικό βαθμολογικό όριο, κτλ).

Για να δώσω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, αν προσπαθήσεις να βρεις πειραματικά την σχέση ανάμεσα στην ταχύτητα πτώσης ενός αντικειμένου και της μάζας του, θα καταλήξεις σε λάθος συμπεράσματα αν περιορίσεις τις συνθήκες κάτω από τις οποίες αυτό συμβαίνει, που είναι και ο λόγος που στην εποχή του Αριστοτέλη πίστευαν λανθασμένα ότι η ταχύτητα με την οποία πέφτει το αντικείμενο έχει να κάνει με το βάρος του αντικειμένου. Αντιθέτως, αν, όπως ορίζει η λογική του πειράματος, ελέγξεις το φαινόμενο κάτω από ένα σωστά κατανεμημένο εύρος συνθηκών, θα καταλήξεις κάποια στιγμή στην σωστή σχέση.

Ο άνθρωπος που είπε το παραπάνω, που είναι χρωματισμένο μπλε, κάνει μια σημαντική παρανόηση ανάμεσα σε *ελεγχόμενες εργαστηριακές συνθήκες* και *κατασκευασμένες συνθήκες*. Μια ελεγχόμενη συνθήκη σε εργαστηριακό περιβάλλον είναι μια συνθήκη που διασφαλίζεται ότι δεν θα αποτελεί αστάθμητο παράγοντα. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι τεχνητή ή περιορισμένου εύρους των αληθινών ορίων, αλλά ότι ξέρουμε τις τιμές που παίρνει όταν κάνουμε μετρήσεις. Αυτό το κάνουμε για να μπορούμε να εξάγουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο ακριβή συμπεράσματα, να περιορίσουμε δηλαδή την αβεβαιότητα λόγω αστάθμητων παραγόντων.

Ας πάρω ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, που αφορά οργανικούς ιστούς, μιας και το θέμα μας είναι η απόδοση ζωντανών οργανισμών (ανθρώπων). Αν θέλω να ελέγξω την εφελκυστική αντοχή ξύλου οξιάς και διαλέξω από πριν ξύλο από συγκεκριμένα περιβάλλοντα, συγκεκριμένων ηλικιών και συγκεκριμένου υποείδους, δεν θα καταφέρω να βρω την σωστή σχέση ανάμεσα στα μηχανικά χαρακτηριστικά του ξύλου και της τελικής αντοχής του, γιατί, όντας ανομογειονές υλικό, τα μηχανικά χαρακτηριστικά του εξαρτώνται από έναν αριθμό παραμέτρων τις οποίες μπορώ να αξιολογήσω σωστά μόνο με σωστά επιλεγμένο στατιστικό δείγμα. Αυτό θα μου δώσει τις τελικές συσχετίσεις όλων των παραγόντων και πώς διαμορφώνονται μεταβάλλοντας μια παράμετρο την φορά (που είναι και η μέθοδος που ουσιαστικά εισήγαγε ο Μπόυλ· ίσως η σημαντικότερη συνεισφορά του στην επιστήμη).

Το ίδιο φυσικά συμβαίνει και με κάθε τι που αφορά δείγματα. Ας πούμε, πώς φαντάζεσαι ότι μετράμε την μέση θερμοκρασία της επιφάνειας του πλανήτη και πώς προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι διαρκώς αυξάνεται; Hint: όχι μετρώντας την θερμοκρασία προεπιλεγμένων πόλεων. Αλλά ειδικά όταν διεξάγεις πείραμα, υπάρχει τεράστια διαφορά ανάμεσα στο να επιλέγεις τις συνθήκες και στο να τις ελέγχεις. Σε ένα πείραμα δεν "περιορίζουμε" τις συνθήκες, προσπαθούμε να ελέγξουμε όσο το δυνατόν μεγαλύτερο εύρος συνθηκών, καθώς παντού στην φύση και στην στατιστική υπάρχουν σημεία καμπής, σημεία μπρος και πίσω απ' τα οποία τα φαινόμενα και οι συμπεριφορές μεταβάλλονται, όπως για παράδειγμα όταν μιλάμε για κρίσιμη μάζα για την έκρηξη ουρανίου, κρίσιμη ταχύτητα σε ένα υδραυλικό άλμα, μετάβαση από την κβαντική κλίμακα στην κλασική, κτλ.


* όλοι οι άνθρωποι πέφτουμε θύματα αυτού και δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα να μου το επισημαίνουν όταν μού συμβαίνει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2015)

Μα για όνομα! Εγώ νιώθω τύψεις που σε έβαλα να γράφεις όλο αυτό το κατεβατό, οι υπόλοιποι αναγνώστες θα αλλάξουν δρόμο και το ζήτημα θα θολώσει από την απεραντολογία. Εγώ θεωρώ ότι μια χαρά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι είναι κατασκευασμένο και όχι ελεγχόμενο το περιβάλλον. Επίσης, δεν με ενδιαφέρει αν η εφαρμογή απέχει από τις προθέσεις. Στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο κατέγραψα ότι η πρόθεσή τους είναι το πείραμα σε αντιπροσωπευτικό περιβάλλον και όχι η αριστεία. Αν είναι αρκετά αντιπροσωπευτικό το περιβάλλον ή αν η μέθοδος είναι η καλύτερη για αυτόν τον πειραματισμό, πού να ξέρω; 

Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει μείνει στο ότι δεν καταργούνται τα ΠΠΣ αλλά θα μπαίνουν οι μαθητές χωρίς εξετάσεις. Αν θεωρείτε ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο εξασφαλίζεται καλύτερα η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα, με το καλό και με τη νίκη.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο από τα σημεία του #1200 βρίσκεται σε αντίθεση με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας των ΠΠΣ.


Αμάν βρε Νικελ, δε θες μόνο να σου πούμε την απάντηση θες και το λυσάρι. 

Το είπα και πιο πριν, τα πειραματικά δεν είναι πειραματικά στην πραγματικότητα. Μη με βάζεις να το επαναλαμβάνω. Ας ξεκινήσουμε από το απλό: μπορείς να μου δείξεις την έρευνα που έχει προκύψει από τα πειράματα των πειραματικών σχολείων; 

Και προχωράμε στο άλλο: δεν μπορείς να πειραματιστείς για τη μέση σχολική ταξη ή για την μέση _κακή _σχολική τάξη όταν έχεις τάξη με καλούς μαθητές. Αυτό προσπαθεί να πει ο Ελληγενής και το λέει με πολύ μπλα μπλα και παραδείγματα εξω-εκπαιδευτικά. 

Ο τυπος που τσιτάρεις Νίκελ, λέει ότι στις πανεπιστημιακές εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις οι μαθητές των σχολείων αυτών δεν παίρνουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλους βαθμούς και το χρησιμοποιεί σαν επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι σχολεία αριστείας. Ε, τότε ποιός είναι ο λόγος ύπαρξής τους; Με βάση τη βιβλιογραφία που παραθετω πιο πάνω, αυτό είναι φαινόμενο όχι αποκλειστιικά ελληνικό (δηλαδή σε αντικειμενικές εξετάσεις οι μαθητές των σχολείων προεπιλογής δεν διαφέρουν ιδιαίτερα απο τους μαθητές των σχολείων τυχαίας επιλογής) και είναι ένα απο τα ισχυρά επιχειρήματα _υπέρ της κατάργησης_ των σχολείων αυτών. Δηλαδή ο εκπρόσωπος των σχολείων αυτών χρησιμοποιεί επιχείρημα υπερ της κατάργησής τους για να μας πείσει ότι δεν πρέπει να καταργηθούν; Δε βλέπεις βρε Νίκελ μια ασυνέπεια;



> Εγώ πάντως δεν θα συνεχίσω να συζητάω αν δεν έχουμε την άποψη κάποιων που να έχουν άμεση σχέση με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα.



Απορρίπτεις δηλαδή τη διεθνή έρευνα στο χώρο της εκπαίδευσης και περιμένεις ίσως να ανακαλύπτουν οι Έλληνες τον τροχό κάθε φορά; Να σου επισημάνω απλώς πως ό,τι συμβαίνει στην ελληνική παιδεία τα τελευταία ας πούμε 20 χρονια (για να μην πω 200) δεν είναι προιόν ελληνικής παρθενογένεσης, είναι αποτέλεσμα των εφαρμογών και τάσεων του κλάδου διεθνώς (ή αν προτιμάς, στις δυτικές χώρες, αφού σε αυτές ανήκουμε).

Παράδειγμα: Η έρευνα οδήγησε στην τάση π.χ. απο το '90 και δώθε, ότι τα πρώην εξωσχολικά (αθλητισμός, μουσική κλπ) πρέπει να είναι μέρος του σχολείου και να υπαρχουν ειδικά σχολεία με έμφαση σε αυτές τις ειδικότητες. Μήπως αυτό θυμίζει κάτι από Ελλάδα; Μήπως το ότι φτιάχτηκαν τέτοια σχολεία; 
:scared: *Ah, mon Dieu! Δηλαδή δεν ανακαλύψαμε εμείς τη μόδα αυτή!*


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Περί cognitive bias: μπήκα στη συζήτηση με αρκετά θετική προδιάθεση για τα πρότυπα σχολεία. Κοιτάζοντας όμως τη σχετική βιβλιογραφία και το τί θεωρείται κοινά αποδεκτό απο τη διεθνή εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι υπάρχουν σοβαρά και βάσιμα στοιχεία και πειραματικά δεδομένα και πιριβιουντ δημοσιέυσεις κλπ που με οδηγούν αν όχι στην αρνητική προδιάθεση, στον σκεπτικισμό. 

Ο μέσος γονιός όμως δεν πρόκειται να καθίσει να κοιτάξει τη διεθνή βιβλιογραφία αλλά θα λειτουργήσει συναισθηματικά και με βάση τα κοινώς αποδεκτά.
Έτσι όταν ο υπουργός παιδείας λέει ότι θα καταργήσει τα πρότυπα σχολεία μπορεί να εκφράζει την τρεχουσα επιστημονική άποψη, αλλά το πιο πιθανό είναι να ερμηνευτεί η απόφαση ως προκατάληψη κατά της αριστείας (και πολύ πιθανόν να είναι, γιατί δεν αποκλείεται ο υπουργός ή οι γύρω από αυτόν να έχουν αντιληφθεί το τί αλλά όχι το γιατί).

Προσωπική άποψη:
α. τα πειραματικά σχολεία να γίνουν αμιγώς πειραματικά, δηλαδή να είναι συνδεδεμένα με κάποιο πανεπιστημιακό τμήμα και να διοικούνται από τα τμήματα αυτά. Η επιλογή των μαθητών στην πρώτη τάξη να γίνεται τυχαία αλλά να μπορεί η διοίκηση να τροποποιεί τα κριτήρια συμμετοχής των μαθητών σε κάποια από τα ερευνητικά προγράμματα. Το σχολείο θα προσφέρει όλο το φάσμα των ειδικοτήτων για την εισαγωγή στο πανεπιστημιο. Οι γονείς να πρέπει να δώσουν άπαξ την συγκατάθεσή τους για τη συμμετοχή του παιδιού τους σε πειράματα και να είναι το σχετικό έγγραφο διατυπωμένο όσο γίνεται πιο τρομακτικά, για να μη λένε μετά ότι δεν τους έιπε κανένας ότι τα πειράματα μπορεί να έχουν και αρνητικά αποτελέσματα. 
β. όσα δεν γίνουν αμιγώς πειραματικά να μετατραπούν σε σχολεία εξειδίκευσης, όπως τα μουσικά σχολεία. Να έχουμε δηλαδή κλασσικό σχολείο, μαθηματικό σχολείο κλπ. Η επιλογή των μαθητών θα γίνεται με τον ίδιο τρόπο που γίνεται επιλογή π.χ. στα μουσικά σχολεία (δε χρειάζεται να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό). 

Πρόταση για σκληροπυρηνικούς που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί αμέσως στα υπάρχοντα σχολεία, και θα λύσει επίσης πολλά προβλήματα: στα σχολεία με εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις η παραμονή των μαθητών στο σχολείο να μην είναι εξασφαλισμένη. Κάθε χρόνο το κατώτερο 25% φέυγει από το σχολείο υποχρεωτικά και γίνονται εξετάσεις για την κάλυψη των θέσεων με νέους μαθητές. Ή αν προτιμάτε, κάθε χρονο γινονται εξετάσεις για την εγγραφή στην επόμενη τάξη σε μηδενική βάση. Δεν μετράει καθόλου το αν ήδη είσαι μαθητής στο σχολείο. Για μεγαλύτερη ουδετερότητα, το τεστ για την εισαγωγή μπορέι να είναι ανεξάρτητο απο τη διδακτέα ύλη και να είναι π.χ. τεστ νοημοσύνης. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα δούμε γονιούς που θα διστάζουν να υποβάλλουν το παιδί τους στη δοκιμασία για να μην έχουν μετά να δικαιολογούν τη "ντροπή" της αποπομπής απο το σχολέιο. Το ξέρω ότι αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα χάνουν οι μαθητές, αλλά αποφασίστε τελικά τί θέλετε, γονείς (γιατί εκεί είναι το θέμα). 


* (όχι μόνο για τη Λεξιλογία, κάνω μια εργασία για τη διδασκαλία αυτή την εποχή και ήταν ευχάριστο διάλειμμά και σχετικό)


----------



## nickel (Feb 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ο τυπος που τσιτάρεις Νίκελ, λέει ότι στις πανεπιστημιακές εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις οι μαθητές των σχολείων αυτών δεν παίρνουν ιδιαίτερα μεγάλους βαθμούς και το χρησιμοποιεί σαν επιχείρημα ότι δεν είναι σχολεία αριστείας.



Αυτό που διάλεξα και παραθέτω για τρίτη φορά αναφέρει τη βαθμολογία των μαθητών που επέλεξαν στις δικές τους εξετάσεις επιλογής. Για να δείξει ότι δεν παίρνουν μόνο άριστους μαθητές. Θέλουν να δείξουν ότι η έμφαση είναι στον πειραματισμό σε αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα. Μπορείτε να πείτε ότι λέει ψέματα, αλλά εμείς εδώ φαίνεται να μην μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε.

Τέλος, και για να τελειώνουμε και με το μύθο περί επιδίωξης της αριστείας μέσω των εξετάσεων, αξίζει να υπενθυμίσουμε ότι σε όλα τα ΠΠ Γυμνάσια το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των επιτυχόντων στις εξετάσεις πέρασε με βαθμολογίες που κινούνται μεταξύ 12,5 και 15, ενώ στα Λύκεια ένας σημαντικός αριθμός μαθητών πέρασε με βαθμολογίες στην περιοχή του 10. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειώσουμε ότι και η κοινωνική διαστρωμάτωση των μαθητών μας είναι αντιπροσωπευτική και να τονίσουμε μάλιστα ότι ιδιαίτερα σε ΠΠ σχολεία του κέντρου της Αθήνας υπάρχει και σημαντικό ποσοστό μεταναστών.
Τα στοιχεία αυτά δείχνουν ότι η αριστεία δεν επιδιώκεται ούτε προκύπτει κατά την επιλογή των μαθητών και οι εξετάσεις απέχουν πόρρω από το να λειτουργούν ως ο αποφασιστικός μηχανισμός κοινωνικής επιλογής. Ενδεχομένως να γινόμαστε κουραστικοί επαναλαμβάνοντας ότι δεν επιλέγουμε αρίστους μαθητές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Νομίζω ότι το θέμα έχει μείνει στο ότι δεν καταργούνται τα ΠΠΣ αλλά θα μπαίνουν οι μαθητές χωρίς εξετάσεις. Αν θεωρείτε ότι με αυτό τον τρόπο εξασφαλίζεται καλύτερα η αντιπροσωπευτικότητα, με το καλό και με τη νίκη.



Νίκη θα έχουμε όταν οι εκπαιδευτικοί, οι διοικούντες και οι υπεύθυνοι καταλαβαίνουν τι διδάσκουν, τι πρέπει να διδάξουν, γιατί και πώς και να μην εκστομίζουν μεγάλα λόγια για πράγματα που δεν έχουν μάθει (ακόμα καλύτερα, να διαβάσουν να τα μάθουν, μπας και διδάξουν τίποτα της προκοπής). Τότε θα σταματήσει να νοσεί η παιδεία. Όπως είδες δεν έμεινα στο γεγονός καθεαυτό ότι είναι λανθασμένη μέθοδος επιλογής οι εξετάσεις, αλλά στο ότι οι άνθρωποι που διοικούν τον μηχανισμό δεν ξέρουν θεμελιώδη πράγματα για την επιστήμη, που έχουμε αντιληφθεί από την εποχή του Γαλιλαίου. Και νομίζω ότι το στήριξα επαρκώς, εκτός κι αν θέλεις να επεκταθώ με ακόμη περισσότερα παραδείγματα.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

> Αυτό που διάλεξα και παραθέτω για τρίτη φορά αναφέρει τη βαθμολογία των μαθητών που επέλεξαν στις δικές τους εξετάσεις επιλογής. Για να δείξει ότι δεν παίρνουν μόνο άριστους μαθητές.



Κι εγώ αυτό κατάλαβα με την πρώτη ανάγνωση αλλά μετα έιπα αποκλείεται να λέει κάτι τετοιο. Προφανώς έκανα λάθος κι ο τυπος όντως λέει ότι οι μαθητές που επιλέξανε πέρασαν με βαθμό κάτω του 15 τις εξετάσεις στα γυμνασια και γύρω στο 10 στα λύκεια. 
Δηλαδή ποιό από τα δύο:
α. το σχολείο επίτηδες διάλεξε μαθητές που έγραψαν σε όλο το φάσμα της βαθμολογίας, για να έχει αντιπροσωπευτικό δέιγμα; Είπαν π.χ. θα πάρουμε δέκα του 12, πέντε του 13 κλπ; Με ποιά κριτήρια;
β. το σχολείο έπρεπε να γεμίσει όλες τις θέσεις (ας πούμε Χ θέσεις), οπότε πήρε τους πρώτους Χ, πολλοί από τους οποίους ήταν μετριότατοι;

Υποψιάζομαι θέλει να πει το (β), το οποίο δεν αναιρεί τα περί αριστείας. Αν υπήρχαν 100 θέσεις και 110 υποψήφιοι, επιλέχτηκαν οι 100 _καλύτεροι_ απο αυτούς που έβαλαν υποψηφιότητα. Άρα και πάλι προκειται για δείγμα επιλεγμένο με κριτήριο την μέγιστη βαθμολογία ή αν προτιμάς, πρόκειται για εξετάσεις αποκλεισμού των χειρότερων. 

Λογικό είναι ότι αν μια οικογένεια ζει στην Αμαλιάδα, για να πάει το παιδί σε πρότυπο σχολείο θα πρέπει η οικογένεια να μετακομίσει, κι αυτό για πολλές οικογένειες δεν είναι επιλογή. Επομένως τα σχολεία αυτά επιλέγουν τους καλύτερους από αυτούς που κάνουν άιτηση, ότι τους απόλυτα καλύτερους. Άρα δεν διαφέρουν από τα μουσικά σχολεία, π.χ., και συνεπώς γιατί να υπάρχουν σαν _πρότυπα_ σχολεία κι όχι σαν _σχολεία ειδικότητας_;

Παρεμπιπτόντως, έχω κάποιες διαφωνίες ως προς τα κοινωνικά που λέει, αλλά αυτό είναι δευτερέυον θέμα. Το αναφέρω πάντως γιατί πιστέυω ότι αποτελεί γενικότερη προκατάληψη: επειδή κάποιος μετανάστης ανήκει οικονομικά στα κατώτερα κοινωνικά στρώματα δε σημαίνει ότι ταυτίζεται πλήρως στις αντιλήψεις με τους ντόπιους που ανήκουν στην ίδια τάξη. 
Και εξηγώ: η μετανάστρια που στη χώρα της ήταν γιατρός αλλά βρεθηκε οικιακή βοηθός στην Ελλάδα δε σημαίνει ότι επιδιώκει για τα παιδιά της μόρφωση παρόμοια με αυτή που επιδιώκει η Ελληνίδα οικιακή βοηθός που προέρχεται από εργατικό- αγροτικό περιβάλλον. Το ότι υπάρχουν παιδιά μεταναστών στα πρότυπα σχολεία δεν είναι απόδειξη ότι στα σχολεία αυτά πανε παιδιά όλων των κοινωνικών τάξεων παρά μόνο αν ορίσουμε την κοινωνική ταξη με αυστηρά επαγγελματικά/ οικονομικά κριτήρια.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 27, 2015)

*Για τα Πρότυπα Πειραματικά Σχολεία*
Παρακολουθούμε αυτές τις μέρες στον ψηφιακό εκπαιδευτικό τύπο και τα ΜΜΕ μια αυξανόμενη ροή απόψεων και αναλύσεων που υποστηρίζουν αναφανδόν την εισαγωγή στα Πρότυπα Πειραματικά Γυμνάσια και Λύκεια με εξετάσεις και όχι με κλήρωση. Ας βάλουμε το θέμα στις σωστές του διαστάσεις.

Ο όρος Πρότυπο Πειραματικό ο οποίος επιβλήθηκε με τον ν. 3966/11 είναι κατ’ αρχάς αντιφατικός. Στα Πειραματικά Σχολεία εφαρμόζονται και αξιολογούνται πιλοτικά εκπαιδευτικά προγράμματα, σύγχρονες μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας, εισάγονται και αξιοποιούνται οι νέες τεχνολογίες και διευκολύνεται η πρόσβαση στις τέχνες και τον πολιτισμό. Οι καινοτομίες αυτές πρέπει να αξιολογούνται και να ελέγχονται σε ένα αντιπροσωπευτικό του μαθητικού πληθυσμού, και συνεπώς τυχαίο, δείγμα, το οποίο μπορεί να προκύψει μόνον από την εισαγωγή των μαθητών με κλήρωση. Μόνον έτσι οι επιτυχείς και έγκυρες εκπαιδευτικές παρεμβάσεις μπορούν στη συνέχεια να διαδοθούν και να αξιοποιηθούν στα υπόλοιπα σχολεία. Τα σχολεία αυτά οφείλουν να προσφέρουν πλούσιες μαθησιακές εμπειρίες και να εντοπίζουν τις "βέλτιστες πρακτικές" που θα διαδοθούν σε όλα τα σχολεία. Αυτά, άλλωστε, είναι και τα πραγματικά «πρότυπα». Τα σχολεία που υποδέχονται το μαθητή του 10, του 11, του 15, αλλά και του 19, και τον «απογειώνουν», που τον διαπλάθουν ώστε να αγαπήσει το σχολείο και τη μόρφωση, το βιβλίο και τους συμμαθητές του. Πρέπει να γίνει σαφές ότι η δοκιμαστική εφαρμογή μιας εκπαιδευτικής καινοτομίας αποκλειστικά σε μαθητές υψηλών επιδόσεων μπορεί να έχει αξιόλογα αποτελέσματα, αλλά δεν έχει τα εχέγγυα για να διαδοθεί στο σύνολο των σχολείων της χώρας.

Τα Πρότυπα-Πειραματικά σχολεία που έχουν εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις είναι, ή οδηγούνται προς μια σαφώς διαφορετική κατεύθυνση. Σε αυτά προφανώς εισάγονται μαθητές που κατά κανόνα "ωθούνται" από τις οικογένειές προς τα εκεί, προετοιμάζονται συστηματικά και είναι αυτό που λέμε "καλοί μαθητές", δηλαδή μαθητές που έχουν υψηλές επιδόσεις σε συγκεκριμένα γνωστικά πεδία, δηλαδή στα Μαθηματικά στη Γλώσσα και τις Φυσικές Επιστήμες στο Δημοτικό, ή στη Γλώσσα και τα Μαθηματικά στο Γυμνάσιο. Σε αυτά προφανώς οι μαθητές προσανατολίζονται προς υψηλές σχολικές επιδόσεις και έχουν υψηλή ανταγωνιστικότητα, γιατί καλλιεργείται ακριβώς ένα πνεύμα "αριστείας".

Θα θέλαμε να θυμίσουμε ότι τα υπάρχοντα επιλεγμένα Πρότυπα Πειραματικά Σχολεία άρχισαν να λειτουργούν με μαθητές και μαθήτριες που είχαν εισαχθεί με κλήρωση για δύο έτη. Στη συνέχεια στα Πρότυπα Πειραματικά Σχολεία οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις επεβλήθησαν δια της ΔΕΠΠΣ, παρά την εκφρασμένη αντίθετη γνώμη πολλών Συλλόγων Διδασκόντων, Γονέων και ΕΠΕΣ, που είχε τότε κοινοποιηθεί και κυκλοφορήσει ευρέως. Ποτέ, ωστόσο, οι τότε υπεύθυνοι δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να αιτιολογήσουν την απόφασή τους, ούτε να απαντήσουν στις σχετικές επιστολές και απόψεις. Η εισαγωγή των εξετάσεων διαφοροποίησε τους μαθητικούς πληθυσμούς σε αυτούς που έχουν εισαχθεί με κλήρωση ή με εξετάσεις με επίπτωση στις εκπαιδευτικές διαδικασίες. Η εξέλιξη αυτή οδήγησε και οδηγεί στην αποδυνάμωση της δυνατότητας γενίκευσης πολλών αξιόλογων καινοτομιών και δημιουργικών δραστηριοτήτων, όπως οι όμιλοι, οι οποίες αναπτύχθηκαν τα τελευταία χρόνια σε αυτά τα σχολεία, δεδομένου ότι εφαρμόζονται πλέον σε μαθητές με αρκετά υψηλές σχολικές επιδόσεις.

Ένα παράπλευρο αλλά γνωστό στην εκπαιδευτική κοινότητα και στα ενδιαφερόμενα τμήματα της κοινωνίας φαινόμενο, είναι η ραγδαία αύξηση των φροντιστηρίων, τα οποία προετοιμάζουν μαθητές και μαθήτριες για τις εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις στα Πρότυπα Πειραματικά Γυμνάσια και Λύκεια. Για όσους καλόπιστους δεν το γνωρίζουν, η προετοιμασία αρχίζει πολλές φορές ακόμα και από την Τρίτη ή Τετάρτη Δημοτικού. Επί πλέον, υπάρχουν πολλές μαρτυρίες εκπαιδευτικών ειδικά στο Δημοτικό ότι υφίστανται έντονες πιέσεις από γονείς για να αναπροσανατολίσουν τα μαθήματά τους με στόχο την επιτυχία στις εξετάσεις. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι τα παιδιά 10-12 ετών, αντί να μετέχουν σε δημιουργικές συλλογικές εκπαιδευτικές δραστηριότητες, εθίζονται στον ανταγωνισμό, τον μερικό προσανατολισμό σε γνωστικά πεδία και φορτώνονται το άγχος της επιτυχίας ή της αποτυχίας.

Με αυτό τον τρόπο το πανθομολογούμενα αποτυχημένο πρότυπο του Λυκείου ως Εξεταστικού Κέντρου, αντί του δημιουργικού Σχολείου, μεταφέρεται στο Δημοτικό και στο Γυμνάσιο. Επί πλέον, στην Ελλάδα της κρίσης δημιουργείται ένας ακόμα φραγμός στη δυνατότητα ισότιμης πρόσβασης στην εκπαίδευση, δεδομένου ότι το κόστος των φροντιστηρίων είναι δυσβάστακτο για την πλειοψηφία του πληθυσμού. Αυτές τις κοινωνικές διαστάσεις αποφεύγουν συνειδητά η ασυνείδητα να τις αναφέρουν όσοι και όσες επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ της διατήρησης των εξετάσεων ως τρόπου εισαγωγής στα Πρότυπα Πειραματικά. Στην παρούσα περίοδο θεωρούμε ότι οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις πρέπει να καταργηθούν άμεσα με σχετική νομοθετική ρύθμιση.

Με το σημείωμα αυτό θέλουμε, επίσης, να επισημάνουμε, για μια ακόμα φορά, ότι είναι άλλο πράγμα η βούληση της Πολιτείας να δημιουργήσει πρότυπα σχολεία - θερμοκήπια αρίστων και άλλο η ανάγκη πειραματισμών και καινοτομιών σε θέματα εκπαίδευσης. Πρότυπα ειδικά σχολεία ίσως μπορεί να υπάρξουν π.χ. τα Μουσικά και Καλλιτεχνικά Σχολεία ως ένα βαθμό ανήκουν σε αυτήν κατηγορία, αλλά αυτό πρέπει να διακριθεί από τα Πειραματικά Σχολεία, τα οποία πρέπει να είναι διασπαρμένα σε όλες τις περιοχές της χώρας. Αυτό όμως απαιτεί συστηματική διαβούλευση στο πλαίσιο της γενικότερης εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής. Τα Πρότυπα δεν πρέπει να συγχέονται με τα Πειραματικά.

Τέλος, θέλουμε να επισημάνουμε το δημιουργικό έργο και την προσφορά των εκπαιδευτικών, τουλάχιστον στα σχολεία τα οποία εποπτεύαμε, παρά τις αντίξοες εργασιακές και ευρύτερες κοινωνικές συνθήκες και τη διαρκή και δυσανάλογη επιμονή της Πολιτείας δια της ΔΕΠΠΣ στην "αξιολόγηση" των πάντων, ακόμα και μιας καινοτομίας ή διαθεματικής διδασκαλίας, όπως επανειλημμένα και δημόσια έχουμε τονίσει.

Δαγδιλέλης Βασίλης, Καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Μακεδονίας, Πρόεδρος ΕΠΕΣ, 2ου Πρότυπου Πειραματικού Γυμνασίου Θεσσαλονίκης

Λεμονίδης Χαράλαμπος, Καθηγητής Πανεπιστημίου Δυτικής Μακεδονίας, Πρόεδρος ΕΠΕΣ Πρότυπου Πειραματικού 1ου Δημοτικού Σχολείου Σερρών

Σιγάλας Μιχάλης, Καθηγητής ΑΠΘ, Πρόεδρος ΕΠΕΣ 2ου Πρότυπου Πειραματικού Λυκείου Ν Θεσσαλονίκης

Ψύλλος Δημήτρης, Καθηγητής ΑΠΘ, Πρόεδρος ΕΠΕΣ Πρότυπου Πειραματικού Σχολείου Αριστοτέλειου Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλονίκης


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Για στάσου Μαρίνε. Αυτοί εδώ που τα λένε αυτα είναι ήδη πρόεδροι τέτοιων σχολείων. Γιατί διαφωνούν με τους εκπροσώπους τους; 
Δε λέω, δικαίωμά τους είναι να διαφωνούν, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η τόση διαφορά από την επίσημη άποψη του κλάδου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2015)

Ωραία· έστω ότι με πείσατε και το θέμα δεν είναι οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις και η αριστεία μέσω των εξετάσεων αυτών. Τότε ποιο είναι; Γιατί παραιτήθηκε τόσο «εύκολα» η διοικούσα επιτροπή; Μήπως είναι η (επιδίωξη για) αριστεία στον τρόπο λειτουργίας των σχολείων; Μήπως είναι ότι αποδεικνύουν έμπρακτα (αν το αποδεικνύουν, για εμένα 2 και 3 και 5 χρόνια λειτουργίας δεν λένε και πολλά πολλά) ότι με συνηθισμένους μαθητές αλλά διαφορετικό περιβάλλον λειτουργίας μπορούμε να έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα σχολεία; Μήπως βρίσκεται στο «δίκτυο συνεργασίας» των σχολείων και των εκπαιδευτικών τους; Μήπως βρίσκεται στο ότι υπάρχει «κίνδυνος»να αρχίσει να διαδίδεται ένα άλλο μοντέλο σχολείων και αυτό δεν το αντέχουμε (για ποικίλους λόγους που μπορώ να υποθέσω ή για άλλους, που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ); 

Επειδή είναι αναμφισβήτητο ότι με αφορμή το θέμα εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις ή όχι γίνεται πολιτικοκοινωνικό παιχνίδι που δεν δικαιολογείται από επιστημονικά δεδομένα όπως αυτά που παρουσίασε η SBE ή τα δύο εμπλεκόμενα μέρη. _Cui bono_ που θα έλεγαν και οι νομομαθείς; Γιατί, ειλικρινά, μου φαίνεται αδιανόητο να βρίσκεται στο βάθος αυτής της διαμάχης μόνο μια διαφορετική αντίληψη γύρω από την εκπαιδευτική διαδικασία.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 27, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εγώ νιώθω τύψεις που σε έβαλα να γράφεις όλο αυτό το κατεβατό, οι υπόλοιποι αναγνώστες θα αλλάξουν δρόμο και το ζήτημα θα θολώσει από την απεραντολογία.


Μην νιώθεις τύψεις, εμένα με βοήθησε το κατεβατό και ευχαριστώ τον Ελληγενή που το έγραψε. :)

Παρακολουθώ την κουβέντα με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον, για τον επιπλέον λόγο ότι σκεφτήκαμε να βάλουμε την κόρη μας να δώσει φέτος για το Πειραματικό των Αναβρύτων και τελικά αλλάξαμε γνώμη και θα τη στείλουμε κατευθείαν στο δημόσιο της γειτονιάς, οπότε έχω και ένα πιο προσωπικό ενδιαφέρον για το ζήτημα (μπας και καταλάβω τι πραγματικά είναι αυτό που απέρριψα).


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

> Μήπως είναι ότι αποδεικνύουν έμπρακτα ότι με συνηθισμένους μαθητές αλλά διαφορετικό περιβάλλον λειτουργίας μπορούμε να έχουμε πολύ καλύτερα σχολεία;



Αυτό δεν θα ήταν λογικά το ζητούμενο; Δηλαδή να δοκιμαστούν νεές μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας και να εφαρμοστούν σε άλλα σχολεία;



> Μήπως βρίσκεται στο ότι υπάρχει «κίνδυνος»να αρχίσει να διαδίδεται ένα άλλο μοντέλο σχολείων και αυτό δεν το αντέχουμε (για ποικίλους λόγους που μπορώ να υποθέσω ή για άλλους, που δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ);


Βλ. άνω. 

Επίσης, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος που ξέρει τα σχολεία αυτά σε τί διαφέρουν από τα άλλα στον τρόπο διδασκαλίας. Και θα ήθελα να ξέρω όχι τόσο αν διδάσκουν άλλα βιβλία ή περισσότερες ώρες (που είναι αλλαγές που μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν σε όλα τα σχολεία εύκολα) αλλά αν διαφέρουν στις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας, στις μεθόδους αξιολόγησης κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 27, 2015)

Το θέμα απασχόλησε χτες και το ιστολόγιο του Σαραντάκου.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Χμ, ίσως θα πρέπει να δούμε το πρόβλημα από την πλευρά του εκπαιδευτικού. Από αυτό το παλιότερο  βλέπω:
Οι εκπαιδευτικοί τοποθετούνται στα Πειραματικά για μια πενταετία και επιλέγονται με μια σειρά από κριτήρια που περιλαμβάνουν τα τυπικά προσόντα, το επιστημονικό έργο, τις δράσεις που έχουν υλοποιήσει στα σχολεία που έχουν εργαστεί, καθώς και την εκτίμηση της ικανότητάς τους να ανταποκριθούν στις απαιτήσεις των σχολείων αυτών. 
....
Πλέον στα πειραματικά σχολεία έρχονται άνθρωποι οι οποίοι γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά τις απαιτήσεις: γνωρίζουν ότι θα βρίσκονται στο σχολείο 30 ώρες την εβδομάδα, ότι θα χρειαστεί πολλές φορές να μείνουν στο σχολείο μέχρι τις 5 ή και πιο αργά, ότι σημαντικό μέρος της εργασίας τους γίνεται έξω από την τάξη προετοιμάζοντας πράγματα όπως είναι η ψηφιακή τάξη του σχολείου, η λειτουργία των ομίλων, η περιγραφική αξιολόγηση των μαθητών τους, η ατομική συμβουλευτική και όλα όσα κάθε σχολείο έχει δρομολογήσει. 
...
Ο ν.3966, ο οποίος διέπει τη λειτουργία τους, προβλέπει μία σειρά από διατάξεις με στόχο την υποβοήθηση του έργου τους: προβλέπεται γραμματειακή υποστήριξη, παρουσία ψυχολόγου, παροχή ειδικού επιδόματος στους εκπαιδευτικούς, υπολογισμός της θητείας στα πειραματικά, στις διαδικασίες επιλογής στελεχών, διοικητική υποστήριξη της ΔΕΠΠΣ (Διοικούσα Επιτροπή Πρότυπων Πειραματικών Σχολείων) κ.λπ.

Τα συμπεράσματά μου: κακώς ονομάστηκαν πρότυπα πειραματικά σχολεία. Πρώτα πρώτα γιατί δεν είναι πειραματικά και δεύτερα δεύτερα γιατί η λέξη Πρότυπο έχει συνδεθεί με τα πρότυπα της εποχής μου π.χ. όταν πήγαινες στο Κλασσικό Πρότυπο γιατί ήσουν καλός μαθητής κι έκανες λατινικά από την πρώτη δημοτικού π.χ. Όπως τα βλέπω είναι σχολεία νέου τύπου, κι αυτό εξηγεί το προαναφερθέν ότι κάποιοι γονείς πάνε εκεί για να γλυτώσουν τα δίδακτρα του ιδιωτικού. Θεωρητικά θα πρέπει σε αυτό το μοντέλο να προσανατολίζεται όλη η εκπαίδευση ή έστω ένα 30-50% των σχολείων. Και ιδανικά η εισαγωγή θα έπρεπε να γίνεται αν όχι τυχαία τότε με κάποιο τεστ που να μην μπορεί το φροντιστήριο να το επηρεάσει πολύ.


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και ιδανικά η εισαγωγή θα έπρεπε να γίνεται αν όχι τυχαία τότε με κάποιο τεστ που να μην μπορεί το φροντιστήριο να το επηρεάσει πολύ.


Ακριβώς όπως στα μουσικά σχολεία. Το τεστ εισαγωγής είναι τέτοιο που εισάγονται ακόμα και παιδιά που δεν έχουν μάθει κανένα μουσικό όργανο ακόμα, αλλά έχουν μουσικό αφτί και έφεση να ασχοληθούν με τη μουσική.

Η δική μου εντύπωση για τα πειραματικά και τα πρότυπα σχολεία όταν υπηρετούσα στην εκπαίδευση ήταν όχι πως εκεί εφαρμόζονται τίποτα πειραματικές μέθοδοι διδασκαλίας, αλλά ότι γίνεται η σωστή δουλειά που θα έπρεπε να γίνεται σε όλα τα σχολεία.



> Όπως τα βλέπω είναι σχολεία νέου τύπου, κι αυτό εξηγεί το προαναφερθέν ότι κάποιοι γονείς πανε εκεί για να γλυτώσουν τα δίδακτρα του ιδιωτικού.


Ναι, "νέου τύπου", δηλαδή του "σωστού τύπου", όπου οι εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν τον χώρο και τον χρόνο και τα μέσα για να δουλέψουν σωστά, χωρίς να είναι με το ένα πόδι έξω από την πόρτα του σχολείου επειδή τελείωσε το τριωράκι τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 27, 2015)

Μα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει κανείς που να μην θέλει έναν καλύτερο τύπο σχολείου. Απλά τυχαίνει να διαφωνούμε ως προς το ποιος είναι ο καλύτερος τύπος, ο "σωστός τύπος". Δεν νομίζω όμως να διαφωνούμε ότι ο καλύτερος τύπος είναι εκείνος που βγάζει τα καλύτερα εκπαιδευτικά αποτελέσματα (εννοείται όχι μόνο βαθμολογικά). Το να είναι οι εκπαιδευτικοί οι κατάλληλοι άνθρωποι, που θα ασχοληθούν και δεν θα περιμένουν να τελειώσει το ωράριό τους για να γίνουν καπνός, ασφαλώς και είναι βήμα προς αυτήν την κατεύθυνση αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς επιτυγχάνεται αυτό στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Είναι ο τύπος του σχολείου που κάνει τον εκπαιδευτικό ή ο εκπαιδευτικός που κάνει το σχολείο;

Φυσικά συμφωνώ απολύτως να έχει ο εκπαιδευτικός τον χώρο, τον χρόνο και τα μέσα για να δουλέψει σωστά, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι μόνο θέμα βούλησης αλλά και κονδυλίων. Το θέμα είναι όλα τα σχολεία να έχουν τα αυξημένα μέσα, χώρους και εκπαιδευτικά εργαλεία (υλικά και άυλα), αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα η δημιουργία μερικών δημόσιων σχολείων με λογική και δυνατότητες ιδιωτικού.


----------



## Marinos (Feb 27, 2015)

SBE said:


> Για στάσου Μαρίνε. Αυτοί εδώ που τα λένε αυτα είναι ήδη πρόεδροι τέτοιων σχολείων. Γιατί διαφωνούν με τους εκπροσώπους τους;
> Δε λέω, δικαίωμά τους είναι να διαφωνούν, απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση η τόση διαφορά από την επίσημη άποψη του κλάδου.



Ήταν εκπρόσωποί τους οι άλλοι, ή διορισμένη επιτροπή; Δεν ξέρω.


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2015)

Το σχολείο κάνει τον εκπαιδευτικό ή ο εκπαιδευτικός το σχολείο; 
Η απάντηση ως συνήθως είναι στη μέση. Ένας καθηγητής που θα βρεθεί σε σχολείο καλά οργανωμένο, με έμπειρους συναδέρφους με τους οποίους μπορεί να ανταλλάξει απόψεις και με καλό διευθυντή που τον σπρώχνει να μάθει, ελπίζουμε ότι θα φιλοτιμηθεί να κάνει μια προσπάθεια να βελτιωθεί. Ένας καλός εκπαιδευτικός σε κακό σχολείο από την άλλη μπορεί να κάνει θαύματα με προσπάθεια. Τα έχουμε δει και τα δύο. 
Στα θετικά των ΠΠΣ είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου η αλλαγή των διδασκόντων ανά πενταετία. Ειδικά στα μέρη με πολλά σχολεία τέτοιες αλλαγές θα έπρεπε να είναι μέρος του κανόνα, όχι να κάθονται 30 χρόνια στο ίδιο σχολείο όλοι. Μάλιστα θα έλεγα να γίνει κανόνας ότι μετά από κάποια χρόνια εργασίας, ας πούμε 10-15 θα πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να πηγαίνει ο καθηγητής για ένα χρόνο σε κάποιο ειδικό σχολείο, π.χ. στα επαρχιακά ή στα προβληματικά σχολεία. Ξέρω ότι θα γκρινιάζανε μετά όλοι ότι έχουν μικρά παιδιά, έχουν έξοδα κλπ κλπ. αλλά αν τους δώσεις τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν πότε θα το κάνουν (μετά τα πρώτα 10 χρόνια, αλλά πριν τη σύνταξη) και τους δώσεις κι ένα μικρό επίδομα για τα έξοδά τους πιθανόν να περιοριστεί η γκρίνια. Στο κάτω κάτω, φόρους πληρώνουν κι οι γονείς των παιδιών στα χωριά, γιατί να έχουν μόνο νεοδιόριστους και αναπληρωτές; Ας έχουν και κάποιον έμπειρο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 28, 2015)

Κουράκης: Προς κατάργηση του ΑΣΕΠ.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 28, 2015)

Ή αλλιώς, αντικατάσταση ενός θεσμού με ωραίες λέξεις (αξιοκρατία, διαφάνεια κλπ).


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2015)

Πολλὰ μεταξὺ πέλει κύλικος καὶ χείλεος άκρου. Ή: There's many a slip twixt the cup and the lip.

*Μπαλτάς: Διαψεύδει την κατάργηση του ΑΣΕΠ για τις προσλήψεις εκπαιδευτικών*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231389077


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2015)

Καταλήγω στο ότι αποκλείεται, δεν είναι περίπτωση "δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τους τί ποιεί η αριστερά τους". Δεν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή. Τη μια μέρα έχουμε την είδηση Α και την επόμενη την είδηση όχι-Α. Κι αυτό γίνεται κάθε μέρα. :woot::blink:

Μου φαίνεται πιο λογική ερμηνεία η συνωμοσιολογία (ορίστε, θα αυτοψεκαστώ στο τέλος), και μάλλον με επηρέασε και το Bitter Lake του Κέρτις (το ντοκυμαντέρ ντε). Α και όχι-Α προέρχονται από την ίδια πηγή με σκοπό την παραπληροφόρηση και τη δημιουργία σύγχυσης, ανασφάλειας κλπ κλπ. Όποιος έχει καλύτερη ερμηνεία, ας μου την πει, πάω να ψεκαστώ λίγο ακόμα.

Έντιτ: και τελικά τις πιο πολλές αντιφάσεις τις έχω δει να προέρχονται μέχρι στιγμής από το υπουργείο παιδείας, που μάλλον για υπουργείο παραπληροφόρησης πάει.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 28, 2015)

Πφ, αντιφάσεις και σαχλαμάρες! Αφού αυτό το υπουργείο είναι σκέτο ποίημα!


----------



## SBE (Feb 28, 2015)

Παλ, έχουμε έναν πνευματικό άνθρωπο στο υπουργείο παιδείας κι αντί να τον εκτιμάς τον κοροϊδεύεις.


----------



## stathis (Mar 1, 2015)

SBE said:


> Καταλήγω στο ότι αποκλείεται, δεν είναι περίπτωση "δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τους τί ποιεί η αριστερά τους". Δεν είναι δυνατόν δηλαδή. Τη μια μέρα έχουμε την είδηση Α και την επόμενη την είδηση όχι-Α. Κι αυτό γίνεται κάθε μέρα. :woot::blink:


Όσο θυμάμαι, αυτό γινόταν με κάθε κυβέρνηση: αλαλούμ μεταξύ υπουργού και υφυπουργού στο ίδιο υπουργείο, ή μεταξύ υπουργών επικαλυπτόμενων τομέων. Δεν νομίζω ότι η τωρινή κυβέρνηση έχει φανεί χειρότερη σε αυτό το ζήτημα ως τώρα (εκτός αν έχω χάσει επεισόδια). Αυτή βέβαια είναι η μισή αλήθεια. Η άλλη μισή λέει ότι τέτοιες αντιφάσεις είναι ανεπίτρεπτες, ακόμη κι αν είναι μεμονωμένες.


----------



## Costas (Mar 1, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Πφ, αντιφάσεις και σαχλαμάρες! Αφού αυτό το υπουργείο είναι σκέτο ποίημα!


Κάτι πρέπει να έχει στο νου του με αυτούς τους στίχους (στα συν αυτό), αλλά εγώ δεν καταφέρνω να πιάσω το νήμα και τους συνειρμούς της σκέψης του, ώστε να συνδέσω το πρώτο μέρος με το δεύτερο με τρόπο που να προκύπτει ένα εντελές νόημα.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 7, 2015)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/806221/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/pisa-sengken-metriothta-kai-apomonwsh


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2015)

Έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι. Γενικά έχει υπερεκτιμηθεί ο συγκεκριμένος διαγωνισμός, ο οποίος μεθοδολογικά δεν πολυστέκει. Είναι ένας χρήσιμος μπούσουλας, περίπου σαν τον μπούσουλα του IQ. Μπορεί να σου πει αν η χώρα σου διαθέτει εξαιρετική εκπαίδευση ή υστερεί τρομερά αλλά το ενδιάμεσο φάσμα κινείται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη σχεδόν ανούσιας σύγκρισης. Δηλαδή δεν το θεωρώ "πολυτιμότατο εργαλείο" κι ούτε χρειαζόμαστε PISA για να εντοπίσουμε τα προβλήματα του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 7, 2015)

Ελληγενή, σε αυτό το θεσμό συμμετέχουν χώρες όπως η Φινλαδία, η οποία έχει το καλύτερο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα παγκοσμίως. Όλοι έχουμε καταλάβει ότι έχεις κάποιο θέμα με την αξιολόγηση των μαθητών, και δη την αξιολόγησή τους στο πλαίσιο του ελληνικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος. Ίσως να έχεις τα δίκια σου, δεν ξέρω, όμως αντί να απαξιώνεις με μια μονοκοντυλιά τέτοιους θεσμούς καλύτερα θα ήταν να παρουσιάζεις τα επιχειρηματά σου με θετικό πρόσημο γιατί ειλικρινά εκνευρίζομαι με τέτοιους αφορισμούς χωρίς επιχειρήματα. Με κάθε καλή διάθεση, πάντα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 7, 2015)

Δεν βρίσκω πού είναι η απαξίωση και πού ο αφορισμός. Δεν χρειάζεται να φορτίζουμε την ατμόσφαιρα σε κάθε νήμα με ακραίες λέξεις. Δεν είναι απαξίωση ο ρεαλισμός. Είπα ότι είναι *χρήσιμος μπούσουλας* αλλά τίποτα παραπάνω. Αυτό δεν είναι απαξιωτικό ούτε αφοριστικό. Θέτω την πρακτική του αξία σε ορθές βάσεις. Αν θέλεις όμως να επεκταθώ στο γιατί πιστεύω αυτό που πιστεύω, ευχαρίστως.

Τα τεστ του OECD, λοιπόν, είναι καταρτισμένα με ένα μοντέλο που κουμπώνει καλά στα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα συγκεκριμένων χωρών (γι' αυτό και τα πάνε τόσο καλά οι μαθητές τους σ' αυτά τα τεστ). Δεδομένου ότι χρειάζονται αρκετά χρόνια για να δούμε τα πραγματικά θετικά, αρνητικά ή ουδέτερα αποτελέσματα που μπορεί να έχει η αναπροσαρμογή ενός εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος στην βάση των αποτελεσμάτων της ίδιας χώρας στον διαγωνισμό (δηλαδή με σκοπό την βελτίωση), δεν μπορούμε να εκτιμήσουμε την όποια ειδική χρησιμότητά του παρά μόνο κοιτώντας το θεωρητικό και μεθοδολογικό του υπόβαθρο.

Ε, λοιπόν, το μεθοδολογικό υπόβαθρο, όπως είπα, δεν πολυστέκει (κι αυτό το λέω έχοντας στο παρελθόν διαβάσει ολόκληρη την μεθοδολογία, που είναι ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ *καμμιά 500αριά σελίδες* -ναι, τόσες είναι). Δεν είναι δυνατόν να γίνουν άμεσες συγκρίσεις διαφορετικών εκπαιδευτικών συστημάτων με ένα κοινό τεστ, γιατί πολύ απλά κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα θα είναι a priori καλύτερα προσαρμοσμένο σ' αυτόν τον τύπο τεστ από άλλα. Κι αυτό είναι πιο σημαντικό απ' όσο ακούγεται. Γιατί μπορεί ο OECD να με διαβεβαιώνει ότι είναι σκοπός της μεθόδου ανάπτυξης των τεστ να λαμβάνουν υπόψιν τα διαφορετικά και ιδιαίτερα πολιτισμικά χαρακτηριστικά κάθε χώρας, της γλώσσας της, του βιοτικού της επιπέδου και τα λοιπά, αλλά δεν βλέπω πώς ακριβώς επιτυγχάνεται αυτό σε τόσο διαφορετικά συστήματα εκτός κι αν έχουν βρει την φιλοσοφική λίθο των τεστ. Κάτι σαν το unobtainium της μηχανικής. Και δεν είμαι μόνος μου σ' αυτό. Παρόμοιες αμφιβολίες για το εύρος του δείγματος είχαν και συνεχίζουν να έχουν πολλοί άλλοι, από καθηγητές πανεπιστημίων ως ιδρύματα, ειδικούς της εκπαίδευσης, σοβαρά ΜΜΕ και άλλοι.

Για παράδειγμα, οι Έλληνες μαθητές φαίνεται να τα πήγαν πολύ καλά το 2006 στο πρώτο σκέλος του τεστ αλλά χάλια στο τελευταίο, λόγω πίεσης χρόνου. Πριν προλάβει κανείς να φέρει αντιρρήσεις, μαθητές άλλων χωρών, μαθημένοι να τεστάρονται αλλιώς, δεν αντιμετώπισαν παρόμοια προβλήματα. Άλλες χώρες δίνουν έμφαση σε τεστ μικρότερης διάρκειας σε σχέση με την ύλη, άλλες πάλι δίνουν έμφαση σε διαφορετικό τρόπο συμπλήρωσης των ερωτήσεων, π.χ. προσπερνώντας τις δύσκολες ερωτήσεις.

Ένα άλλο παράδειγμα που κάνει δύσκολη την σύγκριση είναι η γλώσσα. Σε μεγάλο βαθμό, η απόδοση του μαθητή θα εξαρτηθεί από το πόσο καλά θα κατανοήσει την ερώτηση. Μιας και είμαστε σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ, δεν χρειάζεται να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες για την δυσκολία μετάφρασης των ερωτήσεων· την ποιότητα της οποίας πιστοποιεί ποιος; Ακόμα όμως κι αν η μετάφραση αξίζει βραβείο, ο τρόπος διατύπωσης είναι πολύ σημαντικός παράγοντας στην κατανόηση. Οι γλωσσοκοινωνικές διαφορές συνιστούν υπολογίσιμο εμπόδιο, εδώ. Μια διατύπωση που δεν ταιριάζει σωστά στην γλωσσική κουλτούρα της κάθε χώρας θα δημιουργήσει προβλήματα κατανοησιμότητας. Κοινώς, αν ο μαθητής έχει συνηθίσει σε άλλου είδους διατυπώσεις θα έχει χαμηλότερη απόδοση. Αυτού του είδους το πρόβλημα το παραδέχεται και ο ίδιος ο ΟΟΣΑ.

Επιπροσθέτως, υπάρχουν άλλοι δυο σημαντικότατοι παράγοντες μεθοδολογικής αστάθειας. Ο ένας έχει να κάνει με το πόσο ενδιαφέρει την χώρα η απόδοση σε ένα τεστ τέτοιου τύπου (για την ιστορία, η Φινλανδία το 2006 είχε response rate 100%). Η αύξηση της απόδοσης σε ένα οποιοδήποτε τεστ εξαρτάται -πέραν των άλλων παραγόντων- από το πόσο προσπαθείς να μπεις στην λογική του. Αυτό συνήθως σημαίνει ότι γίνεσαι με τον καιρό καλύτερος σ' αυτό το τεστ αλλά όχι καλύτερος γενικά. Το ότι τα πήγα φέτος καλύτερα σε ένα ίδιου τύπου τεστ απ' ό,τι πέρσι, σημαίνει πολύ περισσότερο ότι προσαρμόστηκα καλύτερα σ' αυτόν τον τύπο τεστ παρά ότι βελτιώθηκαν οι δεξιότητές μου. Μάλιστα όταν μιλάμε για τεστ που ζητείται η *σωστή* απάντηση, πιο πιθανό είναι να μειωθούν οι δημιουργικές τάσεις του ατόμου παρά να αυξηθούν.

Ο άλλος παράγοντας έχει να κάνει με την ανομοιότητα των δειγμάτων (μεταξύ χωρών). Σε χώρες που οι ταξικές διαφορές είναι μικρότερες, το δείγμα, όσο καλά κι αν είναι επιλεγμένο, θα παρουσιάζει μεγάλο βαθμό ομοιογένειας, με αποτέλεσμα ο μέσος όρος (που λαμβάνεται υπόψιν για την κατάταξη της χώρας) να έχει μικρή απόκλιση από το ελάχιστο και το μέγιστο, σε αντίθεση με τις χώρες όπου οι ταξικές διαφορές είναι μεγάλες.

Υπάρχει κι ένα τελευταίο που αφορά την ομοιότητα του τεστ. Δεν ξέρω τι έγινε στα τεστ μετά το 2006, πάντως εκείνην την χρονιά οι ερωτήσεις που έπαιξαν δεν ήταν ίδιες για όλες τις χώρες, πράγμα που διαστρεβλώνει το αποτέλεσμα. Σε κάποιες χώρες κάποιες ερωτήσεις δεν συμπεριλήφθηκαν καν ενώ σε άλλες χώρες διαγράφηκαν ερωτήσεις μετά το τεστ, για λόγους καλύτερης συγκρισιμότητας των αποτελεσμάτων. Αυτό όμως οδηγεί σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερο μπέρδεμα για την συγκριτική απόδοση. Εξάλλου δεν καταλαβαίνω τον λόγο που έγινε κάτι τέτοιο αφού η μεθοδολογία των τεστ τους βασίζεται σε IRT (Item Response Theory). Για να ολοκληρωθεί η βαθμολογία, η μέθοδος που χρησιμοποιήθηκε ήταν η εξομοίωση -ναι, εξομοίωση- βαθμολογιών στις ερωτήσεις που παραλήφθηκαν. Στην ουσία χρησιμοποίησαν ένα μοντέλο στατιστικής διαβάθμισης που λέγεται Rasch, το οποίο δίνει "plausible values" για ένα σετ πραγματικών τιμών (σκορ μαθητών). Όμως μια τέτοια μέθοδος δεν μπορεί να συνδυάζεται με ερωτήσεις κυμαινόμενης δυσκολίας μεταξύ χωρών, σαν αυτές του PISA (δηλαδή οι ίδιες ερωτήσεις να παρουσιάζουν διαφορετικό βαθμό δυσκολίας ανάμεσα σε δυο χώρες).

Τέλος -αλήθεια, τέλος- το συγκεκριμένο τεστ του ΟΟΣΑ είναι συγκριτικό. Δηλαδή δεν είναι αληθινές βαθμολογίες αυτές που βγάζει το μοντέλο αλλά συγκριτικές, πράγμα που ισοπεδώνει τελείως τις διαφορές που δεν αποτυπώνονται λόγω ψαλιδίσματος = 2 σωστές απαντήσεις σκοράρουν το ίδιο, ενώ πρακτικά δυο σωστές απαντήσεις δείχνουν στην καλύτερη περίπτωση ότι τα δύο άτομα είναι ίσα ως προς την απάντηση και όχι το ένα ως προς το άλλο. Για να το πω πιο απλά, όταν δυο άτομα απαντήσουν σωστά ότι 4+5=9 δεν σημαίνει ότι έχουν ίσες μαθηματικές ικανότητες αλλά ίσες μαθηματικές ικανότητες ως προς αυτήν την ερώτηση. Στην πράξη ο ένας μπορεί να έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερες μαθηματικές ικανότητες που το ταβάνι της τυποποιημένης απάντησης (ή του περιορισμένου εύρους απαντήσεων) ψαλιδίζει. Αν ο ένας απ' τους δυο μπορεί να αποδείξει φορμαλιστικά την πράξη, θα πάρει πάλι ίδιους πόντους με αυτόν που απλώς έχει γράψει "=9".

Επαναλαμβάνω, γιατί μπορεί να το έχει ξεχάσει ο αναγνώστης μέχρι να φτάσει ως εδώ, ότι βρίσκω "*χρήσιμο μπούσουλα*" το τεστ του ΟΟΣΑ. Αλλά μέχρι εκεί. Το βλέπω όπως βλέπω τα τεστ IQ.


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι. Γενικά έχει υπερεκτιμηθεί ο συγκεκριμένος διαγωνισμός, ο οποίος μεθοδολογικά δεν πολυστέκει. Είναι ένας χρήσιμος μπούσουλας, περίπου σαν τον μπούσουλα του IQ. Μπορεί να σου πει αν η χώρα σου διαθέτει εξαιρετική εκπαίδευση ή υστερεί τρομερά αλλά το ενδιάμεσο φάσμα κινείται σε μια γκρίζα ζώνη σχεδόν ανούσιας σύγκρισης. Δηλαδή δεν το θεωρώ "πολυτιμότατο εργαλείο" κι ούτε χρειαζόμαστε PISA για να εντοπίσουμε τα προβλήματα του εκπαιδευτικού μας συστήματος.


Στο δια ταύτα, προτείνεις αποχώρηση; Γιατί άλλο η κριτική ενός θεσμού με συμμετοχή σε αυτόν και άλλο το "Έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι", = και να μείνουμε και να φύγουμε ένα και το αυτό είναι. Πόσο μάλλον που τον θεωρείς και "χρήσιμο μπούσουλα". Γιατί το επίδικο εδώ αυτό είναι: η αποχώρηση ή μη, αν έχω καταλάβει καλά. Από περιέργεια ρωτάω, γιατί τα εκπαιδευτικά τα γνωρίζω ελάχιστα και προτιμώ να μην ανακατεύομαι. Αλλά προσπαθώ να καταλάβω τη νοοτροπία του προτελευταίου σου σχολίου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

Δεν *προτείνω *αποχώρηση. Δεν νομίζω να προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο από τα παραπάνω ποστ. Λέω ξεκάθαρα ότι είναι χρήσιμος μπούσουλας, αλλά όχι κάτι απαραίτητο. Δηλαδή δεν θα κλάψω κι αν αποχωρήσουμε από τον διαγωνισμό αλλά ούτε είναι κακό να συμμετέχουμε. Θα είχε πολύ μεγαλύτερη χρησιμότητα αν περιείχε διαχρονικά στοιχεία κι όχι στιγμιοτυπική απεικόνιση της απόδοσης, αλλά το κυρίως πρόβλημα που εντοπίζω είναι ότι δεν λέει τίποτα ιδιαίτερο για τις χώρες που δεν σκοράρουν στην κορυφή ή στον πάτο. Κι ακόμα και γι' αυτές δεν λέει πολλά πράγματα για τα αίτια της αποτυχίας ή της επιτυχίας. Π.χ. κανείς δεν έχει προσφέρει μια σοβαρή επιστημονική εξήγηση για το ότι η Φινλανδία πάει τόσο καλά στο τεστ του OECD, αλλά μέχρι το 2000, οπότε διεξήχθη το πρώτο PISA, κανείς δεν θεωρούσε την Φινλανδία τίποτα ιδιαίτερο στην εκπαίδευση και πάντα στα διεθνή τεστ σκόραρε στον μέσο όρο. Είτε δεν υπάρχει επιστημονική εξήγηση, οπότε ευθύνεται για το αποτέλεσμα το ίδιο το τεστ, είτε υπάρχει αλλά κανείς δεν μπορεί να κάνει συσχετίσεις που να έχουν στέρεα βάση, είναι το ένα και τ' αυτό από την άποψη διεξαγωγής συμπερασμάτων για το τι κάνει ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα να σκοράρει υψηλά στο εν λόγω τεστ.

Πάντως νομίζω ότι τοποθετήθηκα με επιχειρήματα αρκετά αναλυτικά, παραπάνω.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

To Google Scholar βγάζει πάμπολλα αποτελέσματα για "pisa test". Πολλά απ' αυτά θέλουν πρόσβαση από βιβλιοθήκη, αλλά υπάρχουν κι αρκετά ανοιχτά, που δείχνουν πώς μελετάται το θέμα από διάφορες σκοπιές και τι είδους προβληματισμοί αναπτύσσονται.
http://repec.ioe.ac.uk/repec/pdf/qsswp1109.pdf
www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/24004/1/dp0404.pdf
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1002/sce.20256/abstract
http://www.econstor.eu/bitstream/10419/20553/1/dp1287.pdf
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1467-9752.2007.00542.x/abstract
https://edsurveys.rti.org/PISA/documents/MazzeoPISA_Test_DesignReview_6_1_09.pdf


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω να συνεισφέρω κάτι ουσιαστικό στη συζήτηση πέρα από την αντίδραση της γερμανικής κοινωνίας στο ίδιο θέμα, και αυτό, όσο την έχω παρακολουθήσει από τα ΜΜΕ τους. Ε, εκεί η αντίδραση είναι μάλλον στην αντίθετη κατεύθυνση από ό,τι εδώ, τα όντως κακά αποτελέσματα των πρώτων χρόνων θεωρήθηκαν ένδειξη προβλημάτων στην παιδεία, έγιναν διάφορες παρεμβάσεις (που δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομερώς και, άλλωστε, δεν είναι καν σε εθνικό επίπεδο επειδή η εγκύκλια παιδεία παρέχεται στη Γερμανία από τα ομόσπονδα κράτη, όχι με κεντρικές οδηγίες-παρεμβάσεις) και, για να μην πολυλογώ, τα τελευταία χρόνια, όταν τα γερμανικά σχολεία άρχισαν να βαθμολογούνται καλύτερα, το γεγονός της βαθμολογικής προόδου θεωρήθηκε σαφώς θετικό, αλλά όχι και επαρκές ακόμη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Helle, προφανώς αν ζούσαμε σε μια χώρα που λάτρευε τις πολλαπλές αξιολογήσεις, τον συνεχή πειραματισμό, το να δοκιμάζει συνεχώς λύσεις για να γίνεται καλύτερη, θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε κάτω την περίπτωση του PISA και να πούμε ότι δεν έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η αδιαφορία για τη συμμετοχή *έρχεται να προστεθεί* σε ένα μοτίβο που δημιουργείται, ένα παζλ που συμπληρώνεται κομμάτι το κομμάτι και που κάποιοι θεωρούμε ότι δεν προοιωνίζεται θετικό μέλλον για τη χώρα μας. Αλλά, επειδή αποκεί και πέρα η συζήτηση για το παζλ φέρνει πολλές διαφωνίες, ας το λήξουμε εδώ.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Η δική μου θέση: κάνετε όλοι λάθος. Και εξηγώ:

Τα βασικά: το τεστ δε γίνεται για να βγάλουμε λίστες προτεραιότητας και άρθρα για τις εφημερίδες. Γίνεται για να μπορέσει η κάθε χώρα να δει πού βρίσκονται οι μαθητές της σε διεθνές επίπεδο, γιατί είμαστε ένα παγκόσμιο χωριό και θέλουμε να έχει ο κάθε μαθητής τη δυνατότητα να πάει αύριο όπου θέλει και να κάνει ό,τι θέλει μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα. Ή αν το δεις πιο απλά, γιατί είμαστε στον ΟΟΣΑ επειδή θέλουμε να αναπτυχθούμε οικονομικά (το ένα Ο και το ένα Α) σε συνεργασία με τις άλλες χώρες (το Σ) και δεχόμαστε ότι ο ΟΟΣΑ θέτει κριτήρια για την παιδεία τα οποία θα μας βοηθήσουν στην ανάπτυξή μας. 

O διαγωνισμός είναι ένα πολύ καλό εργαλείο για όσους φτιάχνουν εκπαιδευτική πολιτική, όχι γιατί μετράει τι κάνει η Ελλάδα σε σχέση με την Κίνα αλλά γιατί δείχνει στους Έλληνες policymakers (πως είπαμε ότι το λέμε αυτό στα ελλήνικος; ) πού βρίσκεται η χώρα σχετικά με τα κριτήρια του ΟΟΣΑ και μπορούν έτσι να αποφασίσουν προς τα πού θέλει να πάει η Ελλάδα. Αυτό είναι το νόημα, δεν είναι καλλιστεία, δεν είναι Γιουροβίζιον. 
Από αυτή την άποψη, λάθος κάνετε όλοι σας που μιλάτε για αριστεία, γιατί δεν είναι αυτός ο βασικός στόχος της μελέτης. Και ναι μεν μπορεί στην Ελλάδα οι μαθητές να μην μαθαίνουν το Χ ή το Υ όπως το θέλει το τεστ, ενώ στη Φινλανδία το μαθαίνουν, αλλά επαναλαμβάνω ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΗΜΑ. Ότι δηλαδή η Ελλάδα με τη συμμετοχή της σε αυτά τα τεστ έχει δείξει ότι οι εκπαιδευτικοί της στόχοι είναι να μάθουν οι μαθητές το Χ και το Υ όπως το θέλει το τεστ. Και το τεστ δείχνει πού βρίσκονται σε σχέση με το ζητούμενο. 

Επομένως θα ήθελα να δω πώς αξιοποίησε η Ελλάδα τα αποτελέσματα του τεστ. 'Όχι γενικολογίες το θάψαμε το τεστ, δεν κάναμε τίποτα κλπ. Συγκεκριμένη πολιτική και στρατηγική από το υπουργείο παιδείας η οποία προέκυψε από τους τόμους της μελέτης. Τί έκαναν οι διάφοροι οργανισμοί και ινστιτούτα που έχει η χώρα για να επεξεργάζονται στοιχεία και να κάνουν συστάσεις και προτάσεις στα υπουργεία; :laugh:


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Helle, προφανώς αν ζούσαμε σε μια χώρα που λάτρευε τις πολλαπλές αξιολογήσεις, τον συνεχή πειραματισμό, το να δοκιμάζει συνεχώς λύσεις για να γίνεται καλύτερη, θα μπορούσαμε να βάλουμε κάτω την περίπτωση του PISA και να πούμε ότι δεν έχασε η Βενετιά βελόνι. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση η αδιαφορία για τη συμμετοχή *έρχεται να προστεθεί* σε ένα μοτίβο που δημιουργείται, ένα παζλ που συμπληρώνεται κομμάτι το κομμάτι και που κάποιοι θεωρούμε ότι δεν προοιωνίζεται θετικό μέλλον για τη χώρα μας. Αλλά, επειδή αποκεί και πέρα η συζήτηση για το παζλ φέρνει πολλές διαφωνίες, ας το λήξουμε εδώ.



Ναι, αλλά χάνεις το βασικό σημείο: ο συγκεκριμένος διαγωνισμός δεν είναι αξιολογητικός, είναι καθαρά συγκριτικός. Το μόνο που σου λέει είναι ότι η Χ χώρα είναι καλύτερη ή χειρότερη από σένα. Δεν σου λέει πόσο καλός είσαι ούτε τι προβλήματα έχεις. Και σημείωσα ήδη ποια είναι τα προβλήματα που καθιστούν αυτήν την σύγκριση τουλάχιστον προβληματική αν όχι αβάσιμη.

Η Γερμανία είναι χαρακτηριστική περίπτωση κράτους με μεγάλη ευαισθησία στην παιδεία και γι' αυτόν τον λόγο μπήκαν στην περιπέτεια να προσπαθήσουν να βελτιώσουν την θέση τους στην συγκριτική αξιολόγηση του ΟΟΣΑ. Το θέμα είναι τι πρακτικό πέτυχαν πέρα από την βελτίωση της θέσης τους. Είναι σημαντικό να μην γίνεται αυτοσκοπός το τεστ.

Εν μέρει συμφωνώ με αυτό που λέει η SBE για τον ουσιαστικό στόχο του PISA, αλλά βασική προϋπόθεση για την επίτευξη αυτού του στόχου είναι να γίνονται τα τεστ σε μία γλώσσα, πράγμα που φυσικά δημιουργεί άλλου είδους προβλήματα. Εν ολίγοις πιστεύω ότι το να πετύχεις αυτό ακριβώς είναι αδύνατον, αλλά με σωστή μεθοδολογία μπορείς να βγάλεις αξιόπιστες συγκρίσεις και χρήσιμα αποτελέσματα. Το τεστ του OECD δεν κατάφερε να με πείσει μετά από 500 σελίδες αναλυτικής μεθοδολογίας. Ούτε μάς βοηθάει σε κάτι ουσιαστικό, γιατί κάθε φορά που διεξάγεται ο διαγωνισμός και παίρνουμε τα αποτελέσματα ακούω και διαβάζω για προβληματισμούς και για επιτακτικές ανάγκες να αλλάξει η παιδεία, κτλ, αλλά επειδή το PISA δεν σου λέει τι κάνεις λάθος σε σχέση με τον άλλον, αναλωνόμαστε σε γενικολογίες.

Εξάλλου οι χώρες της ΕΕ πάνε συστηματικά καλύτερα στα τεστ του PISA αλλά π.χ. στην καινοτομία στις νέες τεχνολογίες η Ευρώπη έχει μείνει πολύ πίσω. Η Αμερική που πάντα σκοράρει μέτρια στο PISA συνεχίζει να είναι μπροστά. Σε πάρα πολύ καλή θέση είναι και η Ελλάδα, παρεμπιπτόντως. Αυτό είναι πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα. Θα ήθελα μια αξιολόγηση που να κοιτάει την πρακτική ανταπόδοση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος όσον αφορά τις επιστήμες και την καινοτομία. Η Φινλανδία που σκοράρει υψηλά στο PISA δεν φαίνεται προς το παρόν να εξαργυρώνει την βαθμολογία της σε καινοτομία και επιστημονική εξέλιξη.


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εξάλλου οι χώρες της ΕΕ πάνε συστηματικά καλύτερα στα τεστ του PISA αλλά π.χ. στην καινοτομία στις νέες τεχνολογίες η Ευρώπη έχει μείνει πολύ πίσω. Η Αμερική που πάντα σκοράρει μέτρια στο PISA συνεχίζει να είναι μπροστά. Σε πάρα πολύ καλή θέση είναι και η Ελλάδα, παρεμπιπτόντως. Αυτό είναι πρακτικό αποτέλεσμα. Θα ήθελα μια αξιολόγηση που να κοιτάει την πρακτική ανταπόδοση του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος όσον αφορά τις επιστήμες και την καινοτομία. Η Φινλανδία που σκοράρει υψηλά στο PISA δεν φαίνεται προς το παρόν να εξαργυρώνει την βαθμολογία της σε καινοτομία και επιστημονική εξέλιξη.



Εσένα πάντως, που δεν είσαι καν εκπαιδευτικός ή υπάλληλος του Υπουργείου, βλέπω ότι σε έχει βοηθήσει η συμμετοχή της Ελλάδας στα τεστ να βγάλεις αρκετά χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα. Με την απουσία μας, τέρμα κι αυτή η σύγκριση. Θα μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε από τον πάτο μας να λέμε ότι είμαστε οι καλύτεροι του χωριού.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2015)

Και φυσικά τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα των εκπαιδευτικών είναι -τι άλλο;- κατά: Όχι στο διαγωνισμό P.I.S.A.- Έξω ο ΟΟΣΑ από την εκπαίδευση

Έδιτ: Αχ, δεν μπορώ πια, είναι αστείοι!

Μέσω όμως αυτών των εξετάσεων επιδιώκει να ελέγξει τις εκπαιδευτικές πολιτικές και να επιβάλει το νέο σχολείο της αγοράς, έναν τύπο σχολείου στραμμένο στην κατάρτιση δεξιοτήτων. Αυτό σημαίνει πως η εκπαίδευση του μαθητή θα πρέπει να είναι στραμμένη σε στενές, χρηστικές κι επικοινωνιακές δεξιότητες για την καθημερινή και επαγγελματική του ζωή, σε βάρος της γενικής μόρφωσης και της ανάπτυξης της προσωπικότητας.​
Σωστά, το σχολείο *δεν πρέπει* να σου δίνει εφόδια για τη δουλειά και την καθημερινή σου ζωή αλλά να σου δίνει γενική μόρφωση. Υποθέτω ότι το υποχρεωτικό μάθημα των θρησκευτικών εντάσσεται σε αυτό το πλαίσιο. Ε, δεν μπορεί, να ξέρεις τουλάχιστον να λες ένα «ο θεός βοηθός!» κι αν δεν έχεις επαγγελματικές δεξιότητες ε, «έχει ο θεός».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Η Φινλανδία που σκοράρει υψηλά στο PISA δεν φαίνεται προς το παρόν να εξαργυρώνει την βαθμολογία της σε καινοτομία και επιστημονική εξέλιξη.


Χμμμ, και πώς βρέθηκε η Φινλανδία ανάμεσα στις 5-6 οικονομικά κορυφαίες χώρες της ΕΕ και μας κουνάει το δάχτυλο, άραγε, αν δεν έχει συμβάλει η παιδεία της; Χώρια που όσα έχω διαβάσει για το εκπαιδευτικό της σύστημα μοιάζουν ειδυλλιακά.

Edit: Και αφού μεσολάβησε η Παλ Αύρα, να πω ότι χρειαζόμαστε ΚΑΙ γενική παιδεία ΚΑΙ οικουμενική σκέψη ΚΑΙ τεχνικές και δεξιότητες. Και οι φιλόλογοι πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουν αριθμούς και οι μηχανικοί να καταλαβαίνουν από γλώσσες. Από όλα χρειάζονται. Μαζί και σε ικανοποιητική επάρκεια. *Όχι διαζευκτικά, όχι πασαλείμματα.*


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2015)

Ντοκ, μα είναι. Και το ακόμα φοβερότερο είναι ότι σαν χώρα δεν έχουν πρόβλημα να εισάγουν επιστήμονες όταν τους λείπουν και τρανό παράδειγμα είναι οι γιατροί και οι νοσηλευτές.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2015)

Η δική μου εμπειρία από την εκπαίδευση λέει: Αν θέλεις να σχηματίσεις γνώμη για κάποιο θέμα, δες τι λένε οι συνδικαλιστές των εκπαιδευτικών και ξέρεις ότι σωστό θα είναι το αντίθετο. Αν καταδικάζουν κάτι, σημαίνει ότι είναι καλό για τα παιδιά και για την εκπαίδευση.


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2015)

Δει δη χρημάτων και προσωπικού

Τα τρία μεγάλα «αγκάθια» των ΑΕΙ
ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ ΛΑΚΑΣΑΣ / Καθημερινή


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Χμμμ, και πώς βρέθηκε η Φινλανδία ανάμεσα στις 5-6 οικονομικά κορυφαίες χώρες της ΕΕ και μας κουνάει το δάχτυλο, άραγε, αν δεν έχει συμβάλει η παιδεία της; Χώρια που όσα έχω διαβάσει για το εκπαιδευτικό της σύστημα μοιάζουν ειδυλλιακά.



Αυτό δεν είναι κριτήριο, τουλάχιστον όχι ασφαλές. Η οικονομική ισχύς δεν εξαρτάται άμεσα από το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι να γίνει οικονομικά ισχυρή μια χώρα. Αν υπήρχε ευθεία αντιστοιχία ανάμεσα στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα και στην οικονομική υπεροχή, τότε η Γερμανία και οι ΗΠΑ θα έπρεπε να σκοράρουν πολύ υψηλότερα από την Φινλανδία.

Μάλιστα, δεδομένου ότι η Φινλανδία εμφανίζεται να τα πάει καλά σε διεθνή τεστ μόλις από το 2000 και μετά, ενώ πριν ήταν στον μέσο όρο, δεν είναι δυνατόν να αντικατοπτρίζεται αυτό στο οικονομικό επίπεδο της χώρας. Οι μαθητές που έλαβαν μέρος στο πρώτο τεστ του ΟΟΣΑ θα είναι σήμερα μόλις 30. Η όποια διαφορά από την αναβάθμιση του επιπέδου του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος της Φιλνανδίας από το 2000 και μετά δεν μπορεί να έχει ήδη συμβάλλει στην οικονομία για να κάνεις τέτοια συσχέτιση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Δηλαδή, Χέλλε, πιστεύεις ότι οι αλλαγές ενός εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος αντανακλούν μόνο στους μαθητές, όχι στους δασκάλους (που ενδεχομένως πρέπει να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο της εργασίας τους) ή την κοινωνία ολόκληρη (που ενδεχομένως πρέπει να αλλάξει πολύχρονα παγιωμένους τρόπους σκέψης και δράσης). Με αυτή την άποψη θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνώ κάθετα.

Αναλογίσου απλώς και μόνο αν με κάποιον τρόπο καταργούσε η ελληνική εκπαίδευση τη διαδικασία των εισαγωγικών και έβρισκε/ενεργοποιούσε ένα άλλο σύστημα, που θα καταργούσε οριστικά τα φροντιστήρια, πόσο άμεση και επαναστατική αλλαγή θα προκαλούσε σε ολόκληρη την ελληνική κοινωνία.

(Α, και 15 χρόνια δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου λίγα... Είναι μισή γενιά. Ένας 15άρης που έπιασε π.χ. στο τέλος της μια μεταρρύθμιση του 2000 είναι δραστήριος 30άρης σήμερα...)


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2015)

Χέλε, να διαβάσεις το _Γιατί αποτυγχάνουν τα έθνη_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δηλαδή, Χέλλε, πιστεύεις ότι οι αλλαγές ενός εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος αντανακλούν μόνο στους μαθητές, όχι στους δασκάλους (που ενδεχομένως πρέπει να αλλάξουν τον τρόπο της εργασίας τους) ή την κοινωνία ολόκληρη (που ενδεχομένως πρέπει να αλλάξει πολύχρονα παγιωμένους τρόπους σκέψης και δράσης). Με αυτή την άποψη θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνώ κάθετα.
> 
> Αναλογίσου απλώς και μόνο αν με κάποιον τρόπο καταργούσε η ελληνική εκπαίδευση τη διαδικασία των εισαγωγικών και έβρισκε/ενεργοποιούσε ένα άλλο σύστημα, που θα καταργούσε οριστικά τα φροντιστήρια, πόσο άμεση και επαναστατική αλλαγή θα προκαλούσε σε ολόκληρη την ελληνική κοινωνία.
> 
> (Α, και 15 χρόνια δεν είναι καθόλου, μα καθόλου λίγα... Είναι μισή γενιά. Ένας 15άρης που έπιασε π.χ. στο τέλος της μια μεταρρύθμιση του 2000 είναι δραστήριος 30άρης σήμερα...)



Λέω ότι είναι πολύ λίγος χρόνος. Και φυσικά οι αλλαγές στο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα θα έχουν κάποια επίδραση στην κοινωνία, το μέτρο της οποίας εξαρτάται από έναν πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό αλληλοσυνδεόμενων παραγόντων*.

Πέραν τούτου, ο δραστήριος 30άρης δεν επηρεάζει ολόκληρη την οικονομία σε τόσο δραστικό βαθμό, απ' την μία, ενώ απ' την άλλην η αληθινή επίδρασή του θα πρέπει να φανεί στα δύο πράγματα που προλαβαίνει να επηρεάσει άμεσα: την τεχνολογική και επιστημονική καινοτομία. Δηλαδή δεν περιμένεις να δεις οικονομικά αποτελέσματα τόσο γρήγορα, όμως σαφώς και περιμένεις να δεις αποτελέσματα από την δημιουργικότητά του. Γι' αυτό και είπα ότι η Φινλανδία δεν φαίνεται να έχει μετασχηματίσει την βαθμολογία της στο PISA σε καινοτομία. Αυτό είναι το ένα πράγμα που θα έπρεπε ήδη να έχει φανεί.

Ειδικά πάντως όσον αφορά την καινοτομία και την δημιουργικότητα, το μέλλον και την εξέλιξη του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος, είναι τουλάχιστον οξύμωρο να λέμε ότι την απάντηση στο πώς θα βελτιωθεί μπορεί να την δώσει ένας μηχανισμός με ηλικία αιώνων (τεστ). Το να προσπαθείς να χτίσεις ένα σύγχρονο εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα χρησιμοποιώντας εξετάσεις για την διεξαγωγή των αποτελεσμάτων είναι σαν να προσπαθείς να χτίσεις ουρανοξύστη με πέτρες, επιλύοντας τα στατικά με χαρτί και μολύβι. Κι αυτό δεν είναι πρόβλημα της Ελλάδας αλλά όλου του κόσμου.



* γι' αυτό και είναι μεν ενδιαφέρουσες οι θεωρίες που προσπαθούν να απαντήσουν σε ερωτήματα όπως αυτό του βιβλίου που μου προτείνει η Παλάβρα, όμως δεν παύουν να αποτελούν εικασίες για συστήματα που, σύμφωνα με τα μαθηματικά, είναι αδύνατον να μοντελοποιηθούν με τρόπο που να προβλέπει την συστηματική τους εξέλιξη σε μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου (τέτοιο σύστημα είναι για παράδειγμα ο καιρός, τον οποίο μπορούμε να προβλέψουμε με σχετική ακρίβεια σε βάθος μόλις λίγων ημερών). Επίσης έχουν αμφισβητούμενο falsifiability όταν αφορούν το παρελθόν ή το εγγύς μέλλον.


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Αυτό το Σ/Κ αντί να πηγαίνω στα λιβάδια να μαζέψω κρόκους και να απολάυσω την ξαφνική άνοιξη στο ΗΒ έχω να κανω αγγαρεία, να διαβάσω περι θεωρίας της εκπαίδευσης. Και κάπου εκεί στο διαβασμα βρήκα μια ένδειξη του τί συμβαίνει με τη Φινλανδία. Γιατί βλέπετε η αγγαρεία ήταν να διαβάσω το πόνημα του Yrjö Engeström, καθηγητή του πανεπιστημίου του Ελσίνκι (και του Σαν Ντιέγκο), _Learning by Expanding_ (σιγά μην το διάβασα ολόκληρο, βρήκα στο ιντερνέτιο τα ΣΟΣ), δηλαδή τα θεμέλια της θεωρίας της διευρυμένης μάθησης. Μη με ρωτήσετε τί ακριβώς είναι, ας πούμε είναι αυτό που λέει ότι μαθαίνω βλέποντας και κάνοντας, μέσω μαθητείας, όχι μέσω μελέτης κλπ. 

Η υπόθεση παει πολύ πιο πίσω στην ΕΣΣΔ, και τα λέει καλύτερα η Βίκι για όσους ενδιαφέρονται: A_T remained virtually unknown outside the Soviet Union until the mid-1980s, when it was picked up by Scandinavian researchers. The first international conference on activity theory was not held until 1986. The earliest non-Soviet paper cited by Nardi is a 1987 paper by Yrjö Engeström: "Learning by expanding"._

Αυτό λοιπόν το φρούτο, η θεωρία του Ένγκεστρομ, απογειώθηκε με την εισαγωγή της τεχνολογίας στα σχολεία, γιατί προσφέρεται το μέσο αυτό για κάτι τέτοια. Ο εμπνευστης έκανε τις πιο πολλές δημοσιέυσεις του στο αντικείμενο αυτό τα μεσα της δεκαετίας του '90. Οπότε (σκέψη): οι Φινλανδοί προφανώς τα εφάρμοσαν αυτά πρώτοι, *αφού είχαν ολόκληρο ρεύμα σκέψης στη χώρα τους* (το τονίζω, γιατί σε άλλες χώρες, όνομα και μη χωριό, η πανεπιστημιακή έρευνα δεν φαίνεται να εφαρμόζεται και τόσο). Έτσι μάλλον έχει νόημα το ότι τα πρώτα θετικά αποτελέσματα εμφανίστηκαν το 2000. 

Τώρα, εμείς μπορούμε να αναπτύξουμε δικές μας θεωρίες άμα θέλουμε, φυσικά, και να τις δοκιμάσουμε (τόση κουβέντα για τα πειραματικά σχολεία κάναμε).


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Αν το εργατικό δυναμικό της χώρας μας δεν έχει να επιδείξει δεξιότητες που ζητά η αγορά, τόσες που να θέλει κανείς να επενδύσει στη χώρα μας ΚΑΙ για το εργατικό δυναμικό της, τότε η ανταγωνιστικότητα του εργατικού δυναμικού μας θα βρίσκεται στο ότι θα αγοράζεται φτηνά. Ας το ψιθυρίσει κανείς αυτό στα αφτιά των συνδικαλιστών του χώρου της παιδείας.


Να προσθέσω κι αυτό, που είναι γραμμένο στο DNA μου:



drsiebenmal said:


> Χρειαζόμαστε ΚΑΙ γενική παιδεία ΚΑΙ οικουμενική σκέψη ΚΑΙ τεχνικές και δεξιότητες. Και οι φιλόλογοι πρέπει να καταλαβαίνουν αριθμούς και οι μηχανικοί να καταλαβαίνουν από γλώσσες. Από όλα χρειάζονται. Μαζί και σε ικανοποιητική επάρκεια. *Όχι διαζευκτικά, όχι πασαλείμματα.*


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί χρησιμοποιείς Έλλη την καινοτομία σαν κριτήριο μέτρησης της αποτελεσματικότητας της παιδείας. 
Ένα από τα μεγάλα προβλήματα πολιτικής (policy) είναι η εκμετάλλευση της έρευνας, και είναι γνωστό ότι οι ΗΠΑ είναι πιο μπροστα σε αυτό σε σχέση με άλλες χώρες, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι πολλοί αμερικανοί απο γεωγραφία δεν σκαμπάζουν π.χ. Ούτε η εκμετάλλευση της έρευνας, ούτε η καινότομία έχουν αποκλειστική συναρτηση την παιδεία. Η παιδεία είναι ένας από τους σχετικούς παράγοντες, αλλά δεν είναι ο μόνος. 

ΥΓ Όσο για τη Φινλανδία, να αναφέρω ένα όνομα: Νόκια. Ξεχάσαμε ήδη ότι η ανάπτυξη της κινητής τηλεφωνίας ήταν υπόθεσ Σκανδιναβική για μια εικοσαετία- για την κρίσιμη εικοσαετία της μεγάλης διάδοσης της τεχνολογίας αυτής, συγκεκριμένα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Και για να μη φιλοκαλούμε απλώς μετ' ευτελείας, ας δούμε στον ιστότοπο του Συνδέσμου Φινλανδικών Βιομηχανιών ποιο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα της χώρας προβάλλει (στα καρεδάκια πάνω δεξιά): Ω, ναι! Την *καινοτομία*. Τους. Τη δική τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

Εχμ... το εργατικό δυναμικό της χώρας μας έχει να επιδείξει εξαίρετες ικανότητες αλλά κανείς δεν θέλει να επενδύσει στην Ελλάδα, έτσι κι αλλιώς. Οι επενδύσεις που θα απαιτήσουν εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό κι όχι απλούς εργάτες/σερβιτόρους/ανειδίκευτους αφορούν επιχειρήσεις με μακρόπνοο πλάνο, που θα αρχίσουν να αποδίδουν μετά από αρκετά χρόνια. Έτσι λοιπόν, μη έχοντας τι να κάνει το εργατικό δυναμικό που έχει τις απαιτούμενες δεξιότητες, μεταναστεύει σε χώρες που έχουν ήδη τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις. Από την αρχή της κρίσης υπολογίζεται ότι έχουν φύγει κάπου 200.000 Έλληνες στο εξωτερικό, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των οποίων είναι πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης, με πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό αυτών να έχουν τελειώσει διδακτορικά. Δηλαδή μάλλον το τελείως ανάποδο συμβαίνει, η χώρα μας είναι -ή μάλλον ήταν- γεμάτη από εξειδικευμένα άτομα με εξαιρετικές ικανότητες που κανείς δεν θέλει να αποκτήσει στην Ελλάδα. Η ανταγωνιστικότητα του εργατικού δυναμικού περιορίζεται στο να αγοράζεται φτηνά, γιατί το κομμάτι του εργατικού δυναμικού που η ανταγωνιστικότητά του έγκειται στις ικανότητές του έχει οδηγηθεί στην μετανάστευση.

Καλά είναι τα όνειρα, αλλά ο δρόμος προς την ανάπτυξη δεν θα έρθει αν προσαρμόσουμε καλύτερα το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα στις ανάγκες της αγοράς, γιατί οι ανάγκες των επίδοξων επενδυτών στην χώρα μας είναι η εξής μία: φθηνό εργατικό δυναμικό. Δεν θυμάμαι να περιλαμβάνεται στις φιλοδοξίες των επενδυτών να επενδύσουν σε τίποτα πιο εξεζητημένο από ξενοδοχεία, ταβέρνες, μπαρ και πηγές εύκολου πλουτισμού. Εξάλλου δεν μας έλειψαν οι επιστήμονες, αυτό που μας λείπει είναι ο προσανατολισμός σε επενδύσεις που θα μας οδηγήσουν σε κάτι πιο φιλόδοξο από την μετατροπή μας σε αποικιακό θέρετρο. Και δεν βλέπω να περιλαμβάνεται κάτι τέτοιο στα μελλοντικά σχέδια ούτε της κυβέρνησης ούτε των εταίρων μας.

Να θυμήσω επίσης ότι για να κάνουμε το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα εφάμιλλο των χωρών που αναφέρονται σε τέτοιες συζητήσεις, όπως π.χ. της Φινλανδίας, χρειάζεται πολύ χρήμα που δεν βλέπω κανέναν να έχει την διάθεση να δώσει. Και δεν μιλάω για το μπουστάρισμα που χρειάζεται για να τους φτάσουμε αλλά απλά και μόνο για την αντιστοιχία δαπανών/ΑΕΠ, που για την Φινλανδία είναι 6,8% και για την Ελλάδα 2,5%.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και για να μη φιλοκαλούμε απλώς μετ' ευτελείας, ας δούμε στον ιστότοπο του Συνδέσμου Φινλανδικών Βιομηχανιών ποιο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα της χώρας προβάλλει (στα καρεδάκια πάνω δεξιά): Ω, ναι! Την *καινοτομία*. Τους. Τη δική τους.



Καλά, όλοι τα ίδια λένε. Άνοιξε 10 sites συνδέσμων και εταιρειών και θα σου λένε όλοι ότι η καινοτομία τους είναι το συγκριτικό τους πλεονέκτημα. Μπορώ να μάθω κι εγώ ποιες είναι οι σημαντικές καινοτομίες που έχει φέρει η Φινλανδία στο παγκόσμιο γίγνεσθαι, ας πούμε την τελευταία πενταετία; Ας μην το χοντρύνουμε, ας πιάσουμε μόνο την θεωρητική φυσική, την πληροφορική, την ρομποτική και την νανοτεχνολογία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Για να ψάξω να βρω αυτά τα στοιχεία που ζητάς, θα πρέπει πρώτα να προσκομίσεις στοιχεία ότι όντως 



> ...από την αρχή της κρίσης υπολογίζεται ότι έχουν φύγει κάπου 200.000 Έλληνες στο εξωτερικό, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των οποίων είναι πανεπιστημιακής εκπαίδευσης, με πολύ μεγάλο αριθμό αυτών να έχουν τελειώσει διδακτορικά. Δηλαδή μάλλον το τελείως ανάποδο συμβαίνει, η χώρα μας είναι -ή μάλλον ήταν- γεμάτη από εξειδικευμένα άτομα με εξαιρετικές ικανότητες που κανείς δεν θέλει να αποκτήσει στην Ελλάδα.



Και φυσικά, να φέρεις όχι μόνο αριθμητικές, αλλά και ποιοτικές στατιστικές. Υποθέτω ότι ο ποιοτικός όρος «συντριπτικός» θα μετατρέπεται ποσοτικά σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο από π.χ. 75%, άρα ότι έχουν φύγει από την αρχή της κρίσης τουλάχιστον 150.000 πτυχιούχοι ΑΕΙ (άντε και ΤΕΙ) και ένας πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός (πόσοι άραγε; οι μισοί είναι «πολύ» μεγάλος αριθμός μάλλον, αλλά εμένα μου φτάνει και το ένα τέταρτο, άντε *30.000 διδακτορικά*), Επίσης, θα ήθελα τα στοιχεία κατά επαγγελματική κατηγορία μαζί με τα σχετικά τεκμήρια επαγγελματικών επιτυχιών, καινοτομιών κλπ.

Αν, πιθανώς, δεν υπάρχουν τόσο αναλυτικά τέτοια στοιχεία, μου αρκεί να φέρεις απλώς όποια τεκμηριωμένα στοιχεία έχεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

Ευχαρίστως (τα έντονα δικά μου):

 Στοιχεία για τη φυγή εγκεφάλων από την Ελλάδα, ένα φαινόμενο που - όπως επισημαίνεται - παραβλέπεται από πολλούς οικονομολόγους, αλλά αποτελεί «πραγματική τραγωδία» για τη χώρα, φιλοξενεί το αμερικανικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο CNBC, σε δημοσίευμα του ιστότοπού του.

 «*Οι μισοί από τους 160.000 με 180.000 αποφοίτους πανεπιστημίων* που έχουν φύγει από την Ελλάδα, τα τελευταία χρόνια, είναι κάτοχοι διδακτορικού» σημειώνει το δημοσίευμα, επικαλούμενο έρευνα του καθηγητή του Πανεπιστημίου Μακεδονίας και συγγραφέα Λόη Λαμπριανίδη.

 Επιπλέον, αντλούνται στατιστικά στοιχεία από την έρευνα της Endeavor Greece και τη σχετική έκθεσή της, «σύμφωνα με την οποία, *200.000 άνθρωποι εγκατέλειψαν την Ελλάδα από την αρχή της κρίσης*, πριν από πέντε χρόνια».

http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/92...on-einai-i-pragmatiki-tragodia-gia-tin-ellada


200.000 άνθρωποι λέει η μία έκθεση και η άλλη κάνει λόγο για 160 με 180 χιλιάδες αποφοίτους πανεπιστημίων (συντριπτική πλειονότητα), οι μισοί εκ των οποίων είναι κάτοχοι διδακτορικών. Είδες; Μεγαλύτερα νούμερα απ' αυτά που ζήτησες. Ελπίζω να βρίσκεις την πηγή αναπαραγωγής αξιόπιστη. :)

Σειρά σου. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Προλαβαίνω μόνο να πω ότι έχω τεράστιες αντιρρήσεις για όσα γράφτηκαν στο #1255, αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσω να τις αναπτύξω. Δίνεις την εντύπωση, Helle, ότι έχεις μπει σε φάση «αντίλογος για τον αντίλογο». Είναι αντιπαραγωγική.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 8, 2015)

Το θέμα είναι να γίνεται μια συζήτηση που να είναι ενδιαφέρουσα και στους τρίτους, αυτούς που δεν συμμετέχουν. Αν η συζήτηση περάσει στη φάση "αντίλογος για τον αντίλογο", λυπάμαι που θα το πω, αλλά οι αναγνώστες δεν θα πατήσουν πλέον το λινκ της συγκεκριμένης συζήτησης όταν προστίθενται καινούργια ποστ.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 8, 2015)

Ή θα προσπερνούν τα αντιπαραγωγικά σεντόνια με μια πρόχειρη διαγώνια ματιά, όπως ανερυθρίαστα ομολογώ ότι κάνω κι εγώ, πλέον. Ζητώ συγγνώμη, αλλά με την κούραση της επικαιρότητας αυτές τις μέρες δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη διάθεση.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 8, 2015)

Εγώ πάλι που δεν πολυαντέχω τα σεντόνια, το βρήκα ενδιαφέρον το #1255 και μάλιστα τείνω να συμφωνήσω. Είπα να το πω μια και σπάνια συμφωνώ με τον Έλλη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

nickel said:


> Προλαβαίνω μόνο να πω ότι έχω τεράστιες αντιρρήσεις για όσα γράφτηκαν στο #1255, αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα μπορέσω να τις αναπτύξω. Δίνεις την εντύπωση, Helle, ότι έχεις μπει σε φάση «αντίλογος για τον αντίλογο». Είναι αντιπαραγωγική.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δίνω αυτήν την εντύπωση όταν χρησιμοποιώ συγκεκριμένα επιχειρήματα με αρχή και τέλος κι ούτε θα μπορέσω να καταλάβω αν δεν αναπτύξεις τις αντιρρήσεις σου. Ας πούμε, έχεις αντίρρηση ότι δεν μπορείς να αναβαθμίσεις το σύστημα με ωραία λόγια όταν αυτοί με τους οποίους πας να συγκριθείς ξοδεύουν αναλογικά πολλαπλάσια χρήματα γι' αυτόν τον σκοπό; Έχεις αντίρρηση ότι για να μπορέσεις να φτάσεις το δικό τους, ονειρεμένο κατά πολλούς, επίπεδο, πρέπει να δαπανείς τέτοια ποσά για μεγάλο βάθος χρόνου; Έχεις αντίρρηση για τους αριθμούς που παραθέτω; Έχεις δηλαδή υπόψιν σου πιο συντηρητικές εκτιμήσεις για την μετανάστευση πτυχιούχων; Έχεις υπόψιν σου τίποτα επενδύσεις σε επιχειρήσεις που να χρειάζονται εξειδικευμένο προσωπικό;

Δεν είναι δίκαιο να λες ότι κάνω αντίλογο για τον αντίλογο χωρίς να καταθέτεις τις όποιες αντιρρήσεις σου και πολύ πιο άδικο είναι να λες ότι είναι αντιπαραγωγικό. Θα πρέπει να το αποδείξεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ή θα προσπερνούν τα αντιπαραγωγικά σεντόνια με μια πρόχειρη διαγώνια ματιά, όπως ανερυθρίαστα ομολογώ ότι κάνω κι εγώ, πλέον. Ζητώ συγγνώμη, αλλά με την κούραση της επικαιρότητας αυτές τις μέρες δεν έχω ιδιαίτερη διάθεση.



Καταλαβαίνεις βέβαια ότι όταν ζητάς π.χ. στο #1232 αιτιολόγηση με επιχειρήματα, γιατί σε ενοχλεί η απαξίωση χωρίς εξηγήσεις και μετά παραδέχεσαι ότι δεν κάθεσαι να διαβάσεις μια απάντηση που ο άλλος κάθισε κι έγραψε με σεβασμό στο αίτημά σου, με προσοχή και δαπανώντας χρόνο, είναι λίγο περίεργο να μιλάς για αντιπαραγωγικότητα. Κατανοώ την επίκληση της κούρασης, του χρόνου και της διάθεσης, αλλά δεν μπορείς να ζητάς εξηγήσεις και μετά να τις διαγράφεις σαν αντιπαραγωγικές.

Στην τελική τι είναι παραγωγικό; Να επαναλαμβάνουμε τις ευχές μας και τις επιθυμίες μας για βελτιώσεις, αξιολογήσεις και τα ρέστα και να καταθέτουμε την αγανάκτησή μας για τις όποιες αποφάσεις και αντιδράσεις συνδικαλιστών και κυβέρνησης; Είναι παραγωγικό να θεωρείς ότι πρέπει να γίνουν βελτιώσεις, έτσι αόριστα, χωρίς να τις οριοθετείς, να τις κοστολογείς και να τις αναλύεις;


----------



## nickel (Mar 8, 2015)

Helle, ζητώ συγγνώμη, δεν ικανοποιεί το σχόλιό μου, το αντιλαμβάνομαι. Δυστυχώς, μου είναι αδύνατο να απαντήσω σήμερα στην έκταση που επιβάλλεται και ταυτόχρονα ήταν αδύνατο να μην καταθέσω την εντονότατη αντίρρησή μου στον αντίλογό σου στο σχόλιό μου. Πρώτα απ' όλα, δείχνει να μην κατάλαβες καν τι έγραψα. Ες αύριον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 8, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ευχαρίστως (τα έντονα δικά μου):
> 
> Στοιχεία για τη φυγή εγκεφάλων από την Ελλάδα, ένα φαινόμενο που - όπως επισημαίνεται - παραβλέπεται από πολλούς οικονομολόγους, αλλά αποτελεί «πραγματική τραγωδία» για τη χώρα, φιλοξενεί το αμερικανικό τηλεοπτικό δίκτυο CNBC, σε δημοσίευμα του ιστότοπού του.
> 
> ...



Αν είμαστε χώρα με 80.000 περισσευούμενα διδακτορικά, τότε πραγματικά είμαστε η χώρα όπου τα πάντα μπορεί να συμβαίνουν. Άκου ογδόντα χιλιάδες διδακτορικά. Ογδόντα χιλιάδες είναι μια φουρνιά φοιτητών κάθε χρόνο. Έχουμε τρελαθεί εντελώς; Αρνούμαι να πιστέψω ότι ο αριθμός αυτός είναι αληθινός χωρίς να δω την πρωτότυπη μελέτη. Τελεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 8, 2015)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν θέλαμε να αντιγράψουμε το Φινλανδικό εκπαιδευτικό μοντέλο, κάτι μου λέει ότι θα είχατε αντιρρήσεις με την βίαιη συρρίκνωση των ωρών μαθημάτων στο δημοτικό, την εκκίνηση της εκπαίδευσης στα 7, την πρακτική εξάλειψη αξιολόγησης των παιδιών στο δημοτικό, τις λιγότερες εργασίες για το σπίτι, την διδασκαλία όλων των παιδιών στην ίδια τάξη, χωρίς διακρίσεις αρίστων, την επιλογή της μεθόδου και των βιβλίων διδασκαλίας από τον ίδιο τον εκπαιδευτικό, κ.α.

Ειδικά το ότι υπερασπίζεστε τους παραδοσιακούς θεσμούς αξιολόγησης των μαθητών και ταυτόχρονα προβάλλετε την περίπτωση της Φινλανδίας σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση είναι ίσως η μεγαλύτερη αντίφαση του νήματος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2015)

Εμένα πάντως δεν μου φάνηκαν σεντόνια τα συγκεκριμένα σχόλια, ξαφνιάστηκα μάλιστα που τα χαρακτηρίσατε έτσι. 
Επίσης διαβάζω το νήμα με αμείωτο ενδιαφέρον. Δεν βλέπω αντίλογο για τον αντίλογο, αντιθέτως βλέπω ότι όλοι οι συζητητές έχουν άποψη και προσπαθούν να την παρουσιάσουν και να την τεκμηριώσουν, έστω και αν κάποιες φορές κουράζονται, πράγμα πολύ φυσικό. 
Συνεχίστε, με ενδιαφέρει το θέμα. :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

Κι εμένα μου αρέσει η κουβέντα που άνοιξε και γίνεται. Όταν έβαλα το λινκ στο #1230, δεν είχα προσωπική άποψη και θέση για το ζήτημα. Ήδη από τα πρώτα μηνύματα όμως, κατάλαβα ότι το θέμα είναι εξόχως πολυδιάστατο και πολυεπίπεδο και, ψάχνοντας για αυτά που έγραψα στο #1236, βρήκα πλήθος ενδιαφέρουσες δημοσιεύσεις μέσα απ' τις οποίες έμαθα πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα. Ήδη πεντέξι φορές ξεκίνησα να γράφω (μετά το #1236) κάποια ανάρτηση σε διάφορες φάσεις του νήματος, αλλά τελικά δεν τις προχώρησα, απλούστατα επειδή δεν έχω τώρα επαρκή χρόνο για να μπω με απαιτήσεις στη συζήτηση. Οπότε, συνεχίστε οι υπόλοιποι, ώστε τουλάχιστον να διαβάζω. :)


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Κι εγώ ενδιαφέρουσα θα έβρισκα τη συζήτηση αν ο Ελληγενής δεν άλλαζε σε κάθε μήνυμά του κι από λίγο τη θέση του ώστε να βγαίνει πάντα ότι έχει δίκιο. Το οποίο οδηγεί σε ατέρμονες συζητήσεις σχετικά με το πόσοι Έλληνες είναι εκτός Ελλάδας. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι συγκρίσεις που προσπαθείτε να αποφασίσετε να κάνετε είναι προκαταβολικά καταδικασμένες και βαρετές γιατί τόσα μηνύματα και ακόμα δεν αποφασίσατε τί θέλετε να συγκρίνετε. Τί κοιτάζουμε; Πόσες εφευρέσεις έχουν γίνει σε μια χώρα (δηλαδή πόσες ευρεσιτεχνίες κατοχυρώθηκαν); Πόσες δημοσιεύσεις διεθνούς εμβέλειας; Πόσες εμπορικές εφαρμογές; Πόσα χρήματα έχει βγάλει μια χώρα; Τί ζητάμε να συγκρίνουμε;
Κι επιπλέον, γιατί νανοτεχνολογία; Γιατί όχι κάποιον άλλο κλάδο; Και γιατί την τελευταία πενταετία μόνο, αφού ξέρουμε ότι η τελευταία πενταετία είναι πενταετία οικονομικής κρίσης με μεγάλες περικοπές στην επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, την καινοτομία και την έρευνα στην Ευρώπη. 

Για το ζήτημα των διδακτορικών στην Ελλάδα: αν η Ελλάδα έχει 80Κ νεαρούς διδάκτορες που μετανάστευσαν (που σημαίνει ότι κάποιοι έμειναν πίσω), τότε το διδακτορικό έχει χάσει την αξία του πλήρως στην Ελλάδα.

Πρoσθήκη γιατί το ξέχασα και μην αρχίσω άλλο: δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό να είναι όλοι οι Έλληνες "επιστήμονες" της ακραίας τεχνολογίας. Η Ελλάδα διαθέτει τουριστική βιομηχανία; ΟΚ, θα ήθελα να δω να διαθέτει η Ελλάδα και σχολές τουριστικών επαγγελμάτων, διοίκησης τουριστικών μονάδων κλπ υψηλού επιπέδου. Όπως έχει η Ελβετία, π.χ. και δεν είναι τυχαία η αναφορά μου στην Ελβετία, όσοι κάνουν τέτοια πτυχία και έχουν μεγάλες φιλοδοξίες καριέρας, στην Ελβετία πάνε και σπουδάζουν αυτό το αντικείμενο. 
Δε χρειάζεται να ανακαλύψουμε τον τροχό, ούτε χρειάζεται ντε και καλά να κυνηγάμε να γίνουμε ΗΠΑ από άποψη έρευνας- τεχνολογίας


----------



## SBE (Mar 8, 2015)

Τώρα το συνεχίζω με νέο μήνυμα: 
Ο λόγος που μιλάμε για τεχνολογία είναι απλός και ερμηνεύεται από το μέσο που χρησιμοποιούμε: είμαστε ήδη χρήστες της τεχνολογίας, και αρκετοί από εμάς έχουμε και σπουδές τεχνολογικές, επομένως έχει ήδη γίνει μια προεπιλογή. Αν ήμασταν φιλολογικός κύκλος και συναντιόμασταν σε καφενείο και όχι ονλάιν ίσως να συζητούσαμε για την ανάγκη της αναβάθμισης της αρχαιολογικής έρευνας. 
Δεν πρέπει όμως να αφήνουμε να μας βάζει παρωπίδες αυτό που ξέρουμε λίγο καλύτερα. Υπάρχουν δυνατότητες ανάπτυξης μιας χώρας και σε κλάδους που δεν περιλαμβάνουν νανοτεχνολογία ή ρομποτική. 

Και σε τελική ανάλυση, για να υπάρξει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα θετικό στην τεχνολογία, που είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβός κλάδος, χρειάζεται κρατικό χρήμα. Το οποίο δεν διαθέτουμε. 
Επιπλέον, δεν χρειάζεται μόνο πτυχιούχους (και με διδακτορικά κιόλας), αλλά και τεχνίτες υψηλή εκπαίδευσης. Που επίσης δεν διαθέτουμε.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> Και γιατί την τελευταία πενταετία μόνο, αφού ξέρουμε ότι η τελευταία πενταετία είναι πενταετία οικονομικής κρίσης με μεγάλες περικοπές στην επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, την καινοτομία και την έρευνα στην Ευρώπη.


Μα, και στη Φινλανδία (κι είμαι βέβαιος και σε όλες σχεδόν τις προηγμένες χώρες) παραπονιούνται για δυσχέρειες (λόγω οικονομικής συγκυρίας τα τελευταία χρόνια) στις επιχειρηματικές χορηγήσεις και στις οικονομικές διευκολύνσεις των εταιρικών εγχειρημάτων· π.χ. βιοτεχνολογία: https://www.theseus.fi/bitstream/handle/10024/31759/MeijaHietarintaThesisFinal.pdf


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2015)

Και τώρα, επειδή εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω απο αοριστολογίες Χ πτυχιούχοι έφυγαν κλπ κλπ χωρίς διαστάυρωση, μερικά στοιχεία για την Ελλάδα από τον ΟΟΣΑ, σε αυτή εδώ την έκθεση του 2011, χρονιά πριν την _έξοδο των έξυπνων_:

_Ιn 2009, 61% of 25-64 year-olds had attained at least an upper secondary education._

Δηλαδή, αφηνοντας απ'έξω συνταξιούχους και πολύ μικρές ηλικίες, αμέσως πριν την οικονομική κριση, το 61% του πληθυσμού είχε τελειώσει το λύκειο. 

Τhe proportion of 20-24 year-olds in education rose from 31.9% in 1997 to 47.2% in 2009
Και το 47% των νέων είναι στο πανεπιστήμιο (ή άλλη εκπαιδευση). 

Από αυτό εδώ της ΕΕ βλέπουμε ότι το 2012 το ποσοστό των Ελλήνων 30-34 με τριτοβάθμια εκπάιδευση στην Ελλάδα ήταν 20% και έχουμε θέσει στόχο για το 2020 32%, όλα κάτω από το μέσο όρο της ΕΕ. Βλέπω επίσης ότι η μεγάλη διαφορά μεταξύ 2000 και 2012 είναι στις γυναίκες- μεγαλύτερη άυξηση στον αριθμό των Ελληνίδων με πτυχίο παρά στον αριθμό των Ελλήνων. Επίκαιρο ζήτημα, μια που είμαστε και στην μέρα της γυναίκας. 
Η Ελλάδα αναφέρεται στις χώρες ΕΕ με ποσοστά εγκατάλειψης σπουδών που χρειάζονται βελτίωση (αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί, αλλά δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση τελικά). 

Σχετικά με την έρευνα του Λόη Λαμπριανίδη, δυστυχώς το πλήρες πειπερ δεν είναι προσβάσιμο από τη βιβλιοθήκη μου, αλλά βρήκα αυτό εδώ του ίδιου, στο οποίο λέει για τη μεθοδολογία του, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν είναι η ίδια έρευνα ή άλλη:
1821 questionnaires that were properly completed were finally used to carry out the analysis presented below. This number excludes any second -generation immigrants and refers to Greek graduates with at least one year of experience working abroad.
...
The majority of participants are males (66%), aged less than 39 years old (64.8%), while more than half of them hold a PhD degree and 36.8% a master’s Degree. 

Και σκέφτομαι ότι ίσως προέκυψε από αυτό το ότι οι μισοί που έχουν φύγει έξω έχουν διδακτορικό- δηλαδη κάποιος (δημοσιογράφος) δεν κατάλαβε τί διάβασε. Παρεμπιπτόντως, είχα συμπληρώσει κι εγώ το ερωτηματολόγιο αυτό και δεν ήταν συγκεκριμένα για τους Έλληνες που έφυγαν μετά το 2010. 

Περί μεταπτυχιακών στην Ελλάδα: κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου αλλα δεν το σημείωσα έναν πίνακα που εξηγούσε ότι την περίοδο 1995-2010 ο αριθμός των μεταπτυχιακών φοιτητών στα πανεπιστήμια αυξανόταν σχετικά γρήγορα. Και στο τέλος πρόσθετε τον αριθμό των μεταπτυχιακών κάθε χρονιάς και έβγαζε σούμα 180.000 μεταπτυχιακοί εκ τωνν οποίων 80.000 διδακτορικοί φοιτητές. Όμως ειδικά στα διδακτορικά που κρατάνε πανω από ένα χρόνο, αν προσθέσεις τους φοιτητές του 1995 στους φοιτητές του 1996 τότε θα έχεις παραφουσκωμένο αριθμό φοιτητών, αφού αυτοί που ήταν φοιτητές και το '95 και το '96 μετριούνται δυο φορές κοκ. Μπορεί βέβαια να κάνω κάποιο λάθο. Πάντως από εκεί μάλλον προέκυψε ο αριθμός των διδακτόρων στην Ελλάδα. Που επίσης είναι λαθος γιατί δεν μετράει όσους έκαναν μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό. 

Και τέλος, ένα δυο ενδιαφέροντα που διάβασα στο πέιπερ του Λαμπριανίδη, που τα ερμηνέυει αλλά εδώ μόνο το ζουμί, όποιος θελει και το γιατί να διαβάσει την εργασία, τα περισσότερα είναι γνωστά, αλλά ας τα θυμηθούμε:
α. το προβλημα της μεταναστευσης των πτυχιούχων δεν είναι πρόσφατο στην Ελλάδα, απλά τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει παρει μεγαλη δημοσιότητα
β. οι πτυχιούχοι στην Ελλάδα έχουν πολύ μεγάλα ποσοστά απασχόλησης και μεγαλύτερο εισόδημα σε σχεση με τους μη-πτυχιούχους
γ. ο κύριος εργοδότης πτυχιούχων είναι το δημόσιο ενώ οι ιδιωτικές επιχειρήσεις δεν ενδιαφέρονται ιδιαίτερα για την προσληψη πτυχιούχων- λόγω του είδους της δουλειάς που κάνουν. Δεν υπάρχει δηλαδή ζήτηση πτυχούχων υπαλλήλων στον ιδωτικό τομέα. 
δ. τα πανεπιστήμια παράγουν πτυχιούχους για τις ανάγκες της ελληνικής αγοράς- δηλαδή για το δημόσιο. Αυτό από τη μια σημαίνει ότι το πανεπιστήμιο κάνει τη δουλειά του όπως ακριβώς του τη ζητάνε από την άλλη ότι δεν προοσαρμόζονται οι σπουδές στην αγορά εργασίας με τον αναμενόμενο ρυθμό, καθώς η αγορά εργασίας είναι περιορισμένη (το δημόσιο). 
Αυτά τα ολίγα για γενικές γνώσεις, να ξέρουμε για τί μιλάμε. Το συμπέρασμά μου είναι ότι κάποιος έχιε μπερδευτεί με τους αριθμούς, αλλά δεν ξέρω ποιός. 
Υπάρχει παντα η εναλλακτική λύση να στείλω ενα ημέιλ στον Λαμπριανίδη και να τον ρωτησω (το έχω, αφού συμπλήρωσα το ερωτηματολόγιο, αν και δεν τον ξέρω τον άνθρωπο), αλλά θα προτιμούσα να μη με πρήξετε τόσο πολύ ώστε να αναγκαστώ να το κάνω (Έλλη, εσένα λέω).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> Σχετικά με την έρευνα του Λόη Λαμπριανίδη, δυστυχώς το πλήρες πειπερ δεν είναι προσβάσιμο από τη βιβλιοθήκη μου...


Για πείτε ποια άλλα κομμάτια της δημοσίευσης θέλετε.

*1. Introduction*

The paper deals with the emigration of Greek professionals. It aims to contribute to empirical literature on European migration trends by placing the so far unnoticed Greek case into the global map of highly skilled migration, whilst the big bulk of research in the past 10 years or so has been focusing on the opposite trends of lowskilled immigration into Greece. Not only does it set out to explore key features and trends of the phenomenon, but it also seeks to explain it from a developmental perspective. The central argument is that the domestic part of the explanation lies not in the supply side of a supposedly excessive highly skilled workforce, but rather in the demand-side of a labour market failing to absorb this workforce – related to a path of restructuring towards labour-intensive activities instead of knowledgebased ones that could move the Greek economy up in the global value chain.

The aim of the paper is threefold. First, we aim at presenting the main characteristics of the phenomenon and describe the ‘profile’ of the people involved. Are they a homogeneous group? Second, we seek to explain the root causes as well as the implications of the International Migration of Professionals (IMP) in the Greek case. This phenomenon usually occurs between less developed and developed countries. Thus, one research question is why, despite Greece (along with other peripheral European countries) being part of the so-called developed world, it still suffers from migration of its professionals. Third, we set out to explore whether the IMP may have positive aspects too for a country like Greece, not only when these people return permanently or for prolonged periods, but even when they remain abroad. The paper is the first record of an important but, as yet, un-researched phenomenon in Greece; this phenomenon became an extremely crucial factor at a time when this country under went a deep financial crisis affecting the Eurozone as a whole.

The remainder of this paper is structured as follows: the next section focuses on the importance of knowledge, innovation and human capital on economic development and situates the phenomenon of IMP within the context of recent economic and cultural changes. Section 3 presents the empirical findings from a study conducted in 2009–10 regarding the migration of graduates from Greece. Section 4 relates IMP to the lack of competitiveness as well as the current economic crisis, while the last section summarizes our basic findings and suggestions.

*2. Background context*

_2.1. The international migration of professionals_
[...]

_2.2. International migration of professionals and globalization_
[...]

*3. The study*

_3.1. Research methodology_

There are no official records of Greek professionals abroad, thus we were not able to design a sample reflecting the characteristics of the total population. This lack of official data constitutes a significant caveat to our study, but on the other hand, it is an advantage, since our study is the first attempt to investigate the phenomenon. In addition, the present study involves participants who are currently working abroad as well as those who have worked abroad for at least one year and have now returned to Greece. This constitutes another advantage of our research, since most studies on brain drain in the international literature involve returnees or migrants abroad in a single country.

Our sample comprises of Greek nationals with a higher education degree (from a university in Greece or abroad) who have worked abroad for at least a year and have lived most of their lives up to age 18 in Greece (in order to exclude second generation individuals of Greek origin). The total number of participants reached 2734. Ultimately, 1821 questionnaires were correctly completed (following a rule of the minimum number of answered questions, which should have been more than half) and these were used for our analysis. Of those, the majority of participants (66%) are male and 84.1% still live abroad.

There were two stages to locate those individuals. Initially, an e-mail database was developed by gathering electronic addresses of Greek graduates currently working or having past work experience abroad, mostly through personal relations and Internet searches in selected research institutes, universities, foreign companies, associations and personal websites. During the second stage, a ‘snowball sampling’ method was employed, given that participants were asked to include the electronic addresses of other potential participants in their answers, while in many cases they have directly informed their contacts. In all stages, a link providing access to our online questionnaire was included in the respective e-mail, while the questionnaire was available on the web for nine months (15 May 2009–15 February 2010). In addition, the circulation of the questionnaire was facilitated by many associations that forwarded it to their member lists, while in certain cases the link to our questionnaire was also posted on personal blogs and websites.

The response rate during the first stage was very encouraging at 85% and participants frequently sent e-mails with very useful comments, which confirmed the importance of our topic for them. However, it is needless to state that the analysis is constrained by all of the limitations and caveats of the data collection method (i.e. snowball sampling). SPSS v.19 was employed to perform the analysis presented below.

Alongside the questionnaire, some qualitative information was also collected with the participation of 82 professionals working or having worked abroad by employing a semi-structured questionnaire containing 12 questions, which was analysed using the NVivo software. The semi-structured questionnaire allows us to understand how the informers feel about their migratory experience by giving them the opportunity to express themselves in their own words. The interviewees were selected randomly from our e-mail pool and once they agreed on the interview we contacted them via skype, or telephone or, in few cases, face-to-face.

In the absence of reliable official statistics, an effort was made to estimate the magnitude of the IMP phenomenon from Greece. Initially, data on first generation migrants from Greece who are graduates and work in four different countries (USA, UK, Germany and Australia) were collected. Their total number in these four countries in 2008 reached 69,512 graduates. Our estimation regarding their total number was performed based on a combination of this figure and the distribution of participants in our study according to country of residence today (54.9% in total in USA, UK, Germany and Australia). Assuming that our sample is representative, we can estimate that 69,512 graduates represent 54.9% of their total number worldwide, which led us to conclude that this figure is equivalent to 126,616 graduates or about 10% of graduates in Greece. Needless to say that due to the fact that these professionals are very well qualified, the ‘relevant loss’ for Greece is much higher. This percentage is extremely high compared not only to other developed countries (e.g. in the 1990s, Britain, Italy, Germany, France and Spain had on average 0.4–2.5% [Becker, Ichino and Peri 2004]) but also to less developed countries (Beine, Docquier and Rapoport, 2008 estimate that they had on average 7%, which, however, reaches 45% for those with a population of less than 1.5 million people), which makes Greece an extremely interesting case.

_3.2. Profile of the sample: motives and patterns of migration_

Over the years, the age of migration has been increasing due to the increasing demand for postgraduate studies and employment abroad (Figure 1). The graduates working abroad have studied for many years (73.6% have an MSc and 50.9% a PhD) and with 40% of the degrees acquired abroad coming from one of the ‘top 100 universities’ in the world! (Figure 2).

A significant part of Greek professionals abroad work in Universities and in research related activities (around 46%), 15% in multinational companies, 10% in international organizations and 5% in finance/banking. A minority combines work abroad and in Greece (e.g. a dentist who is employed abroad but visits Greece for some days during the month to perform surgeries).

Factors related to employment, such as better career prospects, better chances of finding a job related to their specialization and increasing their knowledge in their field, satisfactory income, working experience abroad as well as push factors (i.e. unable to find a job in Greece relevant to their studies and in the field of their expertise) were mentioned as the most important factors for living abroad. Apart from the factors related to employment, the next ones considered ‘very important’ were their studies abroad, since many of the participants stayed abroad after finishing their degree (Figure 3).

Most of the participants (60.9% of the total) did not look for a job in Greece before deciding to leave or stay abroad for work. What is apparent is that the longer the length of studies abroad, the fewer the chances for the participants to look for work in Greece: 91.1% of those who acquired all of their degrees abroad did not look for work in Greece, while the respective share among those who undertook part of their studies abroad falls to 58.9% and to 47.3% for those who received all of their degrees in Greece. Almost all (90%) participants hold a postgraduate degree from abroad while 29% undertook all of their studies abroad. There is only a small percentage (14.3%) that has worked abroad despite the fact that they didn’t study abroad at all. When these individuals first started working abroad, 80.6% had at least a postgraduate degree.

Participants still working abroad at the time of the survey are well paid. Most of them (46.4%) earn more than 40,000 euros per year, while the percentage of those earning less than 25,000 euros per year is very small and concerns mostly women and young people. Even though financial gains for those employed abroad are higher compared to those who work in the respective positions in Greece (Table 1), this difference has not been, in most of the cases, reported as the defining motivating factor. In contrast, most of participants argue that qualitative dimensions, such as working conditions, career prospects, the wider institutional framework and the sense of meritocracy are of greater importance. As one of our interviews says: ‘I was searching alone for an interesting job, on my expertise, according to my qualifications and not based on my employer’s friendship with my father.’ (female, age 29, engineer in private company, N. York).


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Τα σχήματα που αναφέρονται στο αποπάνω κείμενο:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2015)

Συνεπώς, (διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος επειδή ομολογώ ότι διάβασα διαγώνια):

(1) Έχουμε μια επιστημονική μελέτη που αναλύει το εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο των πτυχιούχων Ελλήνων που φεύγουν στο εξωτερικό και (αν κρίνω από τα γραφήματα και το ερωτηματολόγιο στον Ιστό) τελειώνει στις _αρχές της κρίσης_, το 2009-2010. Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη, μέσα σε αυτούς τους πτυχιούχους ένα πολύ υψηλό ποσοστό (κοντά στο 50%) είναι κάτοχοι διδακτορικού.

(2) Κάποιος, κάπου, παίρνει αυτό το 50% και το συνδυάζει με τον αριθμό των «180.000 πτυχιούχων που έχουν φύγει στο εξωτερικό από την αρχή της κρίσης και μετά». Εδώ υπάρχουν 5-6 προβλήματα και λογικά σφάλματα.
(α) Από πού προκύπτει ο αριθμός των «180.000 που έχουν φύγει στο εξωτερικό»;
(β) Από πού προκύπτει ότι είναι όλοι πτυχιούχοι;
(γ) Με ποια λογική, ένα στατιστικό δείγμα που έχει ληφθεί σε άλλες συνθήκες (προ κρίσης) ανάγεται στις συνθήκες της κρίσης;
(δ) Από πού προκύπτει η διάρθρωση της πυραμιδικής δομής των Ελλήνων πτυχιούχων *γενικά* --όχι των Ελλήνων πτυχιούχων που έφυγαν στο εξωτερικό; Με άλλα λόγια, αν στους π.χ. 10.000 που έφευγαν στο εξωτερικό π.Κ. (προ Κρίσης) υπήρχαν 5.000 διδακτορικά (οπότε έχουμε σοβαρό φαινόμενο brain drain), από πού προκύπτει ότι στους ξέρω 'γω 300.000 που έμειναν στην Ελλάδα υπήρχαν 150.000 διδακτορικά και όχι, ας πούμε, άλλες 5 ή 15 χιλιάδες;

(3) Κάπου, κάπως, κάποτε, τα ποσοστά αυτά (έχει σημασία να είναι ποσοστά) φτάνουν σε άρθρο έγκυρης, μάλλον, πηγής, όπου ανάγονται σε αριθμούς μετά την κρίση και αναδημοσιεύονται αμάσητα και ανέλεγκτα, χωρίς καν να αναρωτηθεί κανείς για τον απίστευτο αριθμό των 80.000 διδακτορικών (όχι ότι ο αριθμός των 150Κ ή 180Κ πτυχιούχων είναι πιο λογικός, αλλά μένουμε στο πιο τρωτό σημείο του συλλογισμού). Χωρίς να πει κάποιος αρχισυντάκτης «δηλαδή, ρε συ τάδε που μου φέρνεις αυτή τη ματσόλα, αν μεταναστεύσουν 300.000 θα έχουν φύγει 150.000 διδακτορικά;» (πάει η εγκυρότητα του ΜΜΕ).

Ο πειρασμός να βγάλω συμπεράσματα για τον δημόσιο διάλογο και τα επιχειρήματα με τα οποία τροφοδοτείται είναι προφανώς τεράστιος, αλλά μου αρκεί ως εδώ.

Επιπλέον, διευκρινίζω ότι τα εφτά διδακτορικά μου δεν συμμετείχαν στη συγκεκριμένη μελέτη...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, αν θέλαμε να αντιγράψουμε το Φινλανδικό εκπαιδευτικό μοντέλο, κάτι μου λέει ότι θα είχατε αντιρρήσεις με την βίαιη συρρίκνωση των ωρών μαθημάτων στο δημοτικό, την εκκίνηση της εκπαίδευσης στα 7, την πρακτική εξάλειψη αξιολόγησης των παιδιών στο δημοτικό, τις λιγότερες εργασίες για το σπίτι, την διδασκαλία όλων των παιδιών στην ίδια τάξη, χωρίς διακρίσεις αρίστων, την επιλογή της μεθόδου και των βιβλίων διδασκαλίας από τον ίδιο τον εκπαιδευτικό, κ.α.



Δυστυχώς για το σκεπτικό σου, Χέλλε, προσωπικά δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα «_με την βίαιη συρρίκνωση των ωρών μαθημάτων στο δημοτικό, την εκκίνηση της _(διευκρινίζω: τυπικής, σχολικής) _εκπαίδευσης στα 7, την πρακτική εξάλειψη αξιολόγησης των παιδιών στο δημοτικό, τις λιγότερες εργασίες για το σπίτι, τη διδασκαλία όλων των παιδιών στην ίδια τάξη, χωρίς διακρίσεις αρίστων, την επιλογή της μεθόδου και των βιβλίων διδασκαλίας από τον ίδιο τον εκπαιδευτικό, κ.α_» αρκεί να γίνονται με τη μεθοδικότητα και στα πλαίσια όχι μόνο τα φινλανδικά, αλλά και άλλων χωρών που ακολουθούν ανάλογα συστήματα, και αρκεί στο «κ.ά.» που έγραψες να υπάρχει και η πλήρης και διαρκής αξιολόγηση του συστήματος και των ανθρώπων που το υπηρετούν.

Ένα παράδειγμα για τα κ.λπ. φέρνω από την αυστριακή πρωτοβάθμια (όπου παρεμπιπτόντως τα τελευταία χρόνια προωθείται η πρόσληψη ανδρών νηπιαγωγών και δασκάλων ώστε να υπάρχει στη ζωή των (πολλών πια) παιδιών μονογονεϊκών, κυρίως μητρογονεϊκών, οικογενειών και η «πατρική» φιγούρα) καθιερώνουν σταδιακά τους δύο δασκάλους στην «ενιαία τάξη», ώστε να υπάρχει άμεσα και επιτόπου η αναγκαία βοήθεια σε παιδιά που δυσκολεύονται (για διάφορους λόγους: μπορεί π.χ. να είναι και θέμα γλωσσικής άνεσης εξαιτίας του οικογενειακού περιβάλλοντος) να παρακολουθήσουν την τάξη.



Hellegennes said:


> Ειδικά το ότι υπερασπίζεστε τους παραδοσιακούς θεσμούς αξιολόγησης των μαθητών και ταυτόχρονα προβάλλετε την περίπτωση της Φινλανδίας σαν παράδειγμα προς μίμηση είναι ίσως η μεγαλύτερη αντίφαση του νήματος.



Έχω ξαναγράψει, με άλλη αφορμή, ότι έχεις την τάση να φτιάχνεις αχυρανθρώπους --ορίστε άλλο ένα παράδειγμα. Από πού στον κόρακα έβγαλες το παραπάνω συμπέρασμα; Το ότι αξιολογείς και αξιοποιείς ένα διεθνές στάνταρ, την PISA, με τους περιορισμούς και την προβληματική του (η SBE ανέφερε ήδη ότι υπάρχει --και εύλογο είναι-- τεράστια βιβλιογραφία) για να συναγάγεις συμπεράσματα, πού και πώς σε εμποδίζει να χρησιμοποιήσεις και όποια άλλα, πρόσφορα ή προσφορότερα μέσα μπορεί να είναι διαθέσιμα;

Χώρια που, προσωπικά, καθώς έχω και μια ηλικία με αναφορά σε άλλες εποχές, ο όρος «παραδοσιακοί θεσμοί αξιολόγησης» με παραπέμπει στην κυρά-δασκάλα που κοκκίνιζε με τη βίτσα τα χέρια των παιδιών που έκαναν ορθογραφικά λάθη...


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2015)

> (1) Έχουμε μια επιστημονική μελέτη που αναλύει το εκπαιδευτικό επίπεδο των πτυχιούχων Ελλήνων που φεύγουν στο εξωτερικό και (αν κρίνω από τα γραφήματα και το ερωτηματολόγιο στον Ιστό) τελειώνει στις _αρχές της κρίσης_, το 2009-2010. Σύμφωνα με τη μελέτη, μέσα σε αυτούς τους πτυχιούχους ένα πολύ υψηλό ποσοστό (κοντά στο 50%) είναι κάτοχοι διδακτορικού.



Ναι και όχι. Έχουμε μια επιστημονική μελέτη δείγματος Ελλήνων που ζουν και εργάζονται στο εξωτερικό. Η μελέτη έγινε το 2009-2010 και το δείγμα περιλαμβάνει Έλληνες οι οποίοι ζούσαν μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό την περίοδο εκείνη, αλλά δεν υπήρχε όρος για τη συμμετοχή στη μελέτη να έχεις μεταναστεύσει στο εξωτερικό πρόσφατα, ούτε όριο ηλικίας. Δηλαδή ο ερευνητής δεν μελετούσε το πρόσφατο μεταναστευτικό ρεύμα και την αύξησή του (το οποίο άλλωστε προϋπήρχε της κρίσης, αφού τη δεκαετία πριν την κρίση ο αριθμός των πτυχιούχων πολλαπλασιάστηκε), αλλά έψαχνε να βρει στοιχεία για το ποιοί είναι οι Έλληνες "επιστημονικοί μετανάστες". Δηλαδή, κι εγώ, κι ο Νανόπουλος κι ο πρόσφατος πτυχιούχος που έφυγε από Ελλάδα. Οι μισοί από το δείγμα ήταν διδάκτορες. Αυτό μπορεί να ήταν και ένδειξη για το γιατί βρίσκονταν στο εξωτερικό. 



> (α) Από πού προκύπτει ο αριθμός των «180.000 που έχουν φύγει στο εξωτερικό»;



Δεν ξέρω, πάντως ο αριθμός, και συγκεκριμένα ο ακριβής αριθμός που ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω (180 και κάτι ψιλά) ήταν ίδιος με τον αριθμό των ελλήνων μεταπτυχιακών φοιτητών την περίοδο 1995-2010, που τον βρήκα σε μια εργασία φοιτητική που αν έχω χρόνο θα την ξαναβρώ αργότερα, όχι ιδιαίτερα καλή κατά τη γνώμη μου, και είχα αντιρρήσεις γιατί άθροιζε τον αριθμό φοιτητών της κάθε χρονιάς κι έφτανε τους 180.000, δηλαδή δεν λάμβανε υπόψη ότι οι ίδιοι φοιτητές ξαναγράφτηκαν την επόμενη χρονιά στο πανεπιστήμιο, π.χ.
Είναι σα να λέμε ότι τώρα έχει η Ελλάδα 150Κ φοιτητές, πέρσι είχε 150Κ φοιτητές, άρα η Ελλάδα έχει 300Κ φοιτητές. 



> (γ) Με ποια λογική, ένα στατιστικό δείγμα που έχει ληφθεί σε άλλες συνθήκες (προ κρίσης) ανάγεται στις συνθήκες της κρίσης;



Με τη λογική άλλα διαβάζω, άλλα καταλαβαίνω. 



> (δ) Από πού προκύπτει η διάρθρωση της πυραμιδικής δομής των Ελλήνων πτυχιούχων *γενικά* --όχι των Ελλήνων πτυχιούχων που έφυγαν στο εξωτερικό;


Βλ. άνω. Έλλειψη κατανόησης απλής αριθμητικής. 

_(3) Κάπου, κάπως, κάποτε, τα ποσοστά αυτά (έχει σημασία να είναι ποσοστά)_

Δεν είναι ποσοστά. Όπως είδες, σε κανένα σημείο της μελέτης π.χ. δεν αναφερθήκαμε σε ποσοστά. 

Εγώ βλέπω ένα ακόμα λερναίο, και είμαι πολύ πρόθυμη να το ερευνήσω πιο πολύ, γιατί τα λερναία μου ανεβάζουν την πίεση. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε τίποτα έγκυρα ΜΜΕ (ούτε καν σε μπλογκ κλπ) ώστε να δημοσιεύσω τα αποτελέσματα της ντετεκτιβίστικης δουλειάς μου, τα οποία όπως τα βλέπω μάλλον για δημοσίευση σε πιριβιουντ τζέρναλ προσφέρονται, ειδικά με την ανάλογη κοινωνιολογική σάλτσα, άμα καθίσω δηλαδή να φτιάξω και κανένα πλαίσιο για την ερμηνεία του φαινομένου και πάρω και μερικές συνεντεύξεις (η άποψή μου για τις κοινωνικές επιστήμες είναι η ίδια με του Σέλντον Κούπερ, όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε:lol: ). 
Απορία: ο Λαμπριανίδης έχει υπόψη του ότι αναφέρεται το όνομά του σε σχέση με τέτοια στοιχεία; Τον απασχολεί άραγε; (αυτή θα ήταν η μία συνέντευξη για το πέιπερ)


----------



## SBE (Mar 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το ότι αξιολογείς και αξιοποιείς ένα διεθνές στάνταρ, την PISA, με τους περιορισμούς και την προβληματική του (η SBE ανέφερε ήδη ότι υπάρχει --και εύλογο είναι-- τεράστια βιβλιογραφία)



Όχι εγώ, ο Ζαζ έδωσε δείγματα μελετών για την PISA


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> Οι μισοί από το δείγμα ήταν διδάκτορες. Αυτό μπορεί να ήταν και ένδειξη για το γιατί βρίσκονταν στο εξωτερικό.


Ίσως σε αυτό συνέτεινε και το γεγονός ότι τα αναφερόμενα «many associations that forwarded it to their member lists» ήταν «Such as the Hellenic Observatory LSE, the Greek Society of Scientists in the USA, the Greek Alumni of American Universities and the Association of Planning and Regional Development Engineers», των οποίων τα μέλη (υποθέτω) έχω υψηλότερη ποσόστωση κατόχων διδακτορικών.




SBE said:


> Απορία: ο Λαμπριανίδης έχει υπόψη του ότι αναφέρεται το όνομά του σε σχέση με τέτοια στοιχεία; Τον απασχολεί άραγε; (αυτή θα ήταν η μία συνέντευξη για το πέιπερ)


Αν κατάλαβα καλά όχι μόνο τον απασχολεί, αλλά τον φτιάχνει κιόλας, καθότι σημειώνει: «There was a huge interest in this research from the international media, too (see http://afroditi.uom.gr/rdpru/?q=el/node/198), perhaps due to the fact that Greece was in the headlines worldwide for many months, and thus there was an interest in understanding the causes and effects of the economic crisis.»


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> Όχι εγώ, ο Ζαζ έδωσε δείγματα μελετών για την PISA


Το ότι ο Δόκτωρ μάς μπερδεύει εμάς τους δύο είναι ανησυχητικό για κείνον ή για μας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2015)

Για εμένα. Ανέφερα ήδη ότι τα κοίταξα όλα διαγώνια και έκανα διακριτική μνεία στην παλαιολιθική ηλικία μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

SBE said:


> Παρεμπιπτόντως, οι συγκρίσεις που προσπαθείτε να αποφασίσετε να κάνετε είναι προκαταβολικά καταδικασμένες και βαρετές γιατί τόσα μηνύματα και ακόμα δεν αποφασίσατε τί θέλετε να συγκρίνετε. Τί κοιτάζουμε; Πόσες εφευρέσεις έχουν γίνει σε μια χώρα (δηλαδή πόσες ευρεσιτεχνίες κατοχυρώθηκαν); Πόσες δημοσιεύσεις διεθνούς εμβέλειας; Πόσες εμπορικές εφαρμογές; Πόσα χρήματα έχει βγάλει μια χώρα; Τί ζητάμε να συγκρίνουμε;



Εγώ νομίζω ότι είμαι ξεκάθαρος στο τι ζητάω. Επιστημονική και τεχνολογική πρόοδο. Οι εμπορικές εφαρμογές είναι κι αυτές στο παιχνίδι αλλά τις βάζω σε δεύτερη μοίρα.



SBE said:


> Κι επιπλέον, γιατί νανοτεχνολογία; Γιατί όχι κάποιον άλλο κλάδο; Και γιατί την τελευταία πενταετία μόνο, αφού ξέρουμε ότι η τελευταία πενταετία είναι πενταετία οικονομικής κρίσης με μεγάλες περικοπές στην επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, την καινοτομία και την έρευνα στην Ευρώπη.



Ω, υπάρχουν πολλοί κλάδοι που θα μπορούσα να αναφέρω αλλά είπα να πιάσουμε ενδεικτικά αυτά πού είναι εύκολο να αναζητήσεις, αν δεν έχεις σκοπό να φας ατέλειωτες ώρες σε αναζητήσεις. Γιατί την τελευταία πενταετία; Γιατί πιο πριν δεν θα ήταν οικονομικά ενεργοί οι πρώτοι που έδωσαν το τεστ PISA.

Δεν έχω τίποτα με το εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα της Φινλανδίας. Τουναντίον, κουμπώνει αρκετά καλά στις δικές μου απόψεις για το εκπαιδευτικό. Αλλά είμαι ο τελευταίος που θα περιμένει να επιβεβαιωθούν *ακόμα και οι δικές του* απόψεις από ένα τεστ. Θέλω πρακτική επιβεβαίωση. Ο καθένας έχει τις δικές του απόψεις και καλά κάνει και τις υπερασπίζεται. Αλλά σαν άτομο που *επιζητώ και προσπαθώ* να σκέφτομαι επιστημονικά, θεωρώ εκ προοιμίου όλες τις απόψεις ως εμπεριέχουσες ανθρώπινο bias και για να τις θεωρήσω έγκυρες θα πρέπει να δω αριθμήσιμα και επιστημονικώς αξιολογήσιμα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2015)

Μα γιατί επιμένεις να βλέπεις το τεστ ως επιβεβαίωση και όχι ως πειραματική διάταξη;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Εγώ δεν το βλέπω ως τίποτα απ' τα δυο.

Μια και είδα ότι αναφερόμαστε στους αριθμούς των Ελλήνων μεταναστών, να προσθέσω δυο στοιχεία. Από τους πίνακες της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ για την ανεργία, προκύπτει ότι από το 2009 μέχρι το 2014, ο αριθμός των ατόμων που εμπεριέχονται στην στατιστική ανεργίας μειώθηκε κατά 300.000 (δηλαδή το άθροισμα των απασχολούμενων, ανέργων και οικονομικά μη ενεργών είναι που μειώθηκε). Να και ο σχετικός πίνακας:







Τέτοια απότομη αύξηση δεν δικαιολογείται απλά από μαζικές συνταξιοδοτήσεις. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει ένας πολύ μεγάλος αριθμός μεταναστών. Βέβαια τα στοιχεία της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι ιδιαίτερα γιατί οι αναλύσεις που κάνει είναι περίεργες. Σύμφωνα με στοιχεία της Eurostat, προκύπτει ένας αριθμός της τάξης των 100 χιλιάδων*.


* ο αριθμός αυτός αναφέρεται στις μετρήσεις αυξομείωσης πληθυσμού λόγω εισόδου και εξόδου μεταναστών, Ελλήνων ή μη (net migration // population change).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 9, 2015)

Αυτά τα στοιχεία της ΕΛΣΤΑΤ ερμηνεύονται συνήθως (από άρθρα στα ΜΜΕ που έχω δει) ως μείωση των αλλοδαπών μεταναστών στην Ελλάδα, πάντως. Χρειάζονται ειδικότερα στοιχεία (μάλλον από στατιστικά των συχνότερων χωρών υποδοχής Ελλήνων).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Δεν ξέρω, είπα ότι δεν τα θεωρώ απολύτως αξιόπιστα. Αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε είναι μεγάλος αριθμός για να οφείλεται σε ένα μόνο πράγμα. Με δεδομένο πάντως ότι συνεχίζουν να έρχονται μετανάστες στην Ελλάδα, ο αριθμός αυτών που φεύγουν θα είναι ακόμα μεγαλύτερος για να προκύπτει διαφορά της τάξης των 300.000.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Πάντως πολλοί οικονομικοί μετανάστες έχουν εγκαταλείψει την Ελλάδα· στην απογραφή τού 2011 απογράφτηκαν 912.000 μετανάστατες, αλλά τον Ιούνιο του 2014 οι ενεργές άδειες παραμονής ήταν 450.000: www.eliamep.gr/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Migration-in-Greece-Recent-Developments-2014_2.pdf


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Είναι συγκρίσιμοι αυτοί οι αριθμοί; Δηλαδή πόσες ήταν οι ενεργές άδειες παραμονής το 2011;


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2015)

Γιατί δεν διαβάζεις τη μελέτη που λινκάρω;


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 9, 2015)

Γιατί αυτήν την στιγμή δεν έχω χρόνο για τόσο διάβασμα και ζητάω την μπουκιά στο στόμα μου. :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ο πειρασμός να βγάλω συμπεράσματα για τον δημόσιο διάλογο και τα επιχειρήματα με τα οποία τροφοδοτείται είναι προφανώς τεράστιος, αλλά μου αρκεί ως εδώ.


Συγνώμη που θα οφτοπικίσω, θα είμαι σύντομος, όποιος θέλει ας δει τα λινκ: αθωώθηκε ο Θέμος Αναστασιάδης με βούλευμα για τα 5 εκατ. ευρώ στο Κολονάκι κλπ., γνωστή υπόθεση. Η ΕφΣυν έχει τέσσερις παραγράφους που απαξιούν να εξηγήσουν στο αξιότιμο αναγνωστικό κοινό της γιατί το δικαστήριο τον αθώωσε, απλώς με πόνο καρδιάς υπάρχει η κρυπτική παραδοχή "Ακολούθησε η ποινική δίωξη σε βάρος του, η οποία όμως ασκήθηκε πριν από την έκδοση απόφασης από φορολογικό δικαστήριο". Χρειάστηκε να ψάξω για ώρα (πολλοί αναπαρήγαν τάλε κουάλε το ΟΘΝΤΚ άρθρο της ΕφΣυν, στην Καθημερινή δεν βρήκα τίποτα) και να αναγκαστώ εντέλει να πάω στο άρθρο του Πρώτου Θέματος (ποιανού άλλου;) για να βρω ψήγματα, έστω, του σκεπτικού των δικαστών (ότι δηλ. ήταν δηλωμένα εισοδήματα). Δεν είμαι ούτε ντετέκτιβ ούτε φαν του Θέμου, αλλά διαπίστωσα οριστικά ότι _και_ η ΕφΣυν υπηρετεί την όποια δική της αλήθεια και όχι την ενημέρωση. Τι δεοντολογίες και κουραφέξαλα. Κρίμα.
ΕφΣυν / Πρώτο Θέμα


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2015)

Είσαι βέβαιος ότι θέλεις να οφτοπικίσεις τόσο πολύ; Στο νήμα για την εκπαίδευση; Επειδή προσπαθούμε να τους διδάξουμε δημοσιογραφία; :)


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2015)

Λοξή τάξη (Ζάφος Ξαγοράρης) (Μουσ. Μπενάκη, οδός Πειραιώς)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Tην ίδια ώρα στη Φιλλανδία:
Finland schools: Subjects scrapped and replaced with 'topics' as country reforms its education system


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία μού ακούγονται αυτά.


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2015)

Κι ένα ωραίο (με φοβερή φωτό):
Parents risk lives climbing exam buildings to help hundreds of Indian students cheat (The Independent)


----------



## SBE (Mar 22, 2015)

Αυτό με τους γονείς έχει φοβερή πλάκα. 
Για τη Φιλλανδία δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη, θέλω κι άλλες πληροφορίες. Γιατί ναι μεν είναι χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο να γίνεται διασύνδεση των γνώσεων, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα εφαρμοστεί.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2015)

SBE said:


> Για τη Φιλλανδία δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρη, θέλω κι άλλες πληροφορίες. Γιατί ναι μεν είναι χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο να γίνεται διασύνδεση των γνώσεων, αλλά δεν ξέρω πώς θα εφαρμοστεί.



Άλλο ένα πόιντ που ονειρευόμουν κάποια στιγμή να υλοποιηθεί στα εκπαιδευτικά συστήματα. Κατάργηση του παλαιολιθικού συστήματος εκμάθησης, τώρα!:clap:


----------



## nickel (Mar 23, 2015)

Καλό είναι να πιάνεις κάποια «φαινόμενα» διαθεματικά, να τα βλέπεις από κάθε γωνιά, αλλά και το κάθε θέμα (μάθημα) θέλει τη σειρά του για να καταλαβαίνεις πώς χτίζεται η γνώση σε κάθε περίπτωση, πώς το κάθε τουβλάκι πατά πάνω στο προηγούμενο. Δεν μπορείς να χάσεις αυτή τη διάσταση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2015)

Δεν μπορείς ίσως να την χάσεις στα πολύ πρώιμα στάδια του εκπαιδευτικού, όπου πρέπει να μάθεις να διαβάζεις, να γράφεις και να κάνεις βασικές πράξεις. Κι εκεί βέβαια μπορείς να έχεις επιμέρους μαθήματα για τα δυο βασικά πράγματα που πρέπει να μάθεις και συμπληρωματικά θέματα που να συνδυάζουν τις γνώσεις και δεξιότητες που ήδη έχεις αποκτήσει. Μάλιστα υπάρχουν τρόποι να αξιοποιηθούν οι δεξιότητες που έχει το παιδί από την προσχολική του ζωή στα βασικά μαθήματα ώστε να επιτευχθούν καλύτερα αποτελέσματα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 23, 2015)

Όπως κατάλαβα απ΄το άρθρο το σύστημα αυτό θα εφαρμοστεί σταδιακά από το 2020. Υπάρχουν πολλές αντιδράσεις από ειδικευμένους δασκάλους, προφανώς γιατί φοβούνται ότι θα τους ζητηθεί να διδάξουν πράγματα που δεν ξέρουν καλά. 
Οπότε αναμένουμε στο ακουστικό μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 23, 2015)

Πάντα υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις σε κάθε τι νέο, καθώς και φόβος. Αν εφαρμοστεί σωστά και προσεκτικά το σύστημα όλα θα είναι οκέι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2015)

*Να σταματήσει η κίνηση προς ισοπέδωση στην παιδεία*
Των Κ. ΒΑΓΕΝΑ, Θ. ΒΑΛΤΙΝΟΥ, Ν. ΚΟΝΟΜΗ, Γ. ΚΟΝΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ, Σ. ΚΡΙΜΙΖΗ, Ε. ΜΟΥΤΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ, Δ. ΣΚΑΡΒΕΛΗ, Α. ΦΩΚΑ, Λ. ΧΡΙΣΤΟΦΟΡΟΥ
http://www.kathimerini.gr/808462/op...amathsei-h-kinhsh-pros-isopedwsh-sthn-paideia


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 27, 2015)

«Οφείλουμε να [...] μάθουμε τους μαθητές μας να διαβάζουν με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μπορούσαν να διαβάζουν καθ’ όλη τη διάρκεια της ζωής τους. Οφείλουμε να καταστήσουμε αυτές τις αναγνώσεις ένα μέσον φωτισμού των κοινωνικών τους σχέσεων, ούτως ώστε η οικογενειακή και κοινωνική τους ζωή να συνεχίσει να εμπλουτίζεται από μια ολόκληρη χορεία κοινών αναγνώσεων. Οφείλουμε να αναθεωρήσουμε τα εκπαιδευτικά μας προγράμματα με τέτοιον τρόπο ώστε ένα από τα κριτήρια της εκπαίδευσής μας να μας επιτρέπει να απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα “τι θα διαβάζουν οι μαθητές μας όταν θα είναι σαράντα, πενήντα ή εβδομήντα πέντε ετών;” –και να παραδεχτούμε ότι θα έχουμε αποτύχει στο χρέος μας εάν δεν ξαναπιάνουν τότε να διαβάσουν την “Πολιτεία” και τις “Εξομολογήσεις”, τον “Δον Κιχώτη” ή, ακόμη, Μπόρχες και Ντοστογέφσκι».

[Alasdair MacIntyre, «La privatisation du Bien», Krisis, 43/1944, 44-45 (το απόσπασμα έχει μεταφράσει ο Μιχάλης Πάγκαλος σε παλαιότερο τεύχος της «Νέας Εστίας».]


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2015)

[Τα παχιά δικά μου]

Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών: Οι πληγές και οι επιπτώσεις από την κατάληψη
Τι λένε οι πρυτανικές αρχές του Ιδρύματος (Μάρνυ Παπαδημητρίου / Το Βήμα)
(...)
Πριν από δεκαέξι ημέρες ο [έτερος αντιπρύτανης] κ. Πολυμενέας στάθηκε έξω από το κτίριο των Προπυλαίων. Ο εισαγγελέας που είχε κληθεί στο χώρο συνοδεία αστυνομικών του ζήτησε να ενημερώσει τους καταληψίες του κτιρίου ότι εάν δεν βγουν έξω σε μια ώρα θα εισέλθει στο κτίριο η αστυνομία.

Όπως εξηγεί, πράγματι ηγήθηκε αντιπροσωπείας πανεπιστημιακών που ενημέρωσαν τους καταληψίες ότι σε μια ώρα η αστυνομία θα επέμβει. «Η μία αυτή ώρα έγινε δύο, οι δυο έγιναν τρεις. Κάποια στιγμή κουράστηκα και κάθισα σε ένα παγκάκι δίπλα στον σταθμό του Μετρό για να περιμένω» λέει σήμερα ο κ. Πολυμενέας. «Δεν είχα καταλάβει ότι η μια ώρα θα γινόταν 16 ημέρες», λέει απογοητευμένος.
(...)
Στην διάρκεια αυτών των 16 ημερών που κράτησε η κατάληψη αναβλήθηκαν τέσσερα μεγάλα επιστημονικά συνέδρια, το ένα εκ των οποίων είχε δεκάδες συνέδρους από πολλές χώρες της ΕΕ. Επίσης 500 φοιτητές του προγράμματος Εράσμους από άλλες χώρες της ΕΕ έμειναν στην Ελλάδα χωρίς χρήματα ή διοικητική υποστήριξη των εργασιών τους, καθώς καμία διοικητική υπηρεσία του πανεπιστημίου δεν λειτουργούσε.
(...)​Από άλλο άρθρο στο Βήμα:
Επίσης θέση υπέρ του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Προστασίας Γιάννη Πανούση για την επέμβαση των ΜΑΤ στην πρυτανεία του ΕΚΠΑ πήρε ο υπουργός Παιδείας [Αρ. Μπαλτάς], κάνοντας λόγο για «απολύτως προφανή παραβίαση του ασύλου» από τους αντιεξουσιαστές. Με αφορμή και τις ποικίλες απόψεις στελεχών του κόμματός του στο θέμα αυτό [βλ. Νεολαία Σύριζα], έκανε μάλιστα λόγο για *«υγιή κλονισμό απόψεων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ» με πλουραλισμό και σύνθεση απόψεων*.​
Παπαδημούλης (τουίτ)
Η κυβερνητική απόφαση για τερματισμό της κατάληψης της Πρυτανείας του ΕΚΠΑ, υπηρετεί την δημοκρατία και στηρίζει την δημόσια εκπαίδευση.​
Πάνος Σκουρλέτης
«Είδαμε μία κατάληψη η οποία αφορούσε 14 ανθρώπους. Αυτή η κίνηση δεν είχε στην παραμικρή της στιγμή τη στοιχειώδη συναίνεση, έστω του χώρου από τον οποίο προέρχονται αυτοί οι οποίοι κινητοποιήθηκαν»​
Η νεολαία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ καταδικάζει την επέμβαση στην Πρυτανεία (Newsbeast)

"Η σημερινή επέμβαση των δυνάμεων καταστολής στην Πρυτανεία του ΕΚΠΑ συνιστά καταπάτηση του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, το οποίο οι αγώνες δεκαετίων του φοιτητικού και πανεπιστημιακού κινήματος, καθώς και της Αριστεράς, έχουν κατοχυρώσει και διαφυλάξει. Ως τέτοια είναι απο μας καταδικαστέα.

Επιπλέον, το γεγονός ότι μόλις χθες ψηφίστηκε επί της αρχής (και σήμερα επί των άρθρων) ένα νομοσχέδιο που πραγματοποιεί μια βαθιά τομή σε προοδευτική κατεύθυνση για την ελληνική κοινωνία, δικαιώνει αγώνες χρόνων του κινήματος για τα πολιτικά και κοινωνικά δικαιώματα στη χώρα μας.

Στον αντίποδα, θεωρούμε ότι η επέμβαση των δυνάμεων καταστολής αποτελεί υποχώρηση προς τις πιέσεις και την τρομοϋστερία του συντηρητικού μπλοκ και των καθεστωτικών ΜΜΕ που με τέτοιες κινήσεις βλέπουν το δικό τους αυταρχισμό να δικαιώνεται.

Σε ό,τι μας αφορά, θα συνεχίσουμε να δίνουμε τον αγώνα ενάντια στην κρατική καταστολή, για την επαναφορά, υπεράσπιση και διεύρυνση του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου. Η διαφύλαξή του, μέσα στο χώρο του Πανεπιστημίου, παραμένει για μας υπόθεση του φοιτητικού κινήματος και της Πανεπιστημιακής κοινότητας, *ακόμα και ενάντια σε κινήσεις που αντικειμενικά το υπονομεύουν*. Η ανασυγκρότηση με μαζικούς κι αγωνιστικούς όρους του φοιτητικού κινήματος και της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, με στόχο την ενδυνάμωση και υπεράσπιση του ασύλου είναι πιο επιτακτική από ποτέ.

Η διαφύλαξη του ασύλου, ωστόσο, δεν μπορεί να αφορά τις δυνάμεις καταστολής. *Το δόγμα «Νόμος και Τάξη»*, της ακροδεξιάς κυβέρνησης Σαμαρά, καταδικάστηκε από τον ελληνικό λαό στις εκλογές της 25ης Γενάρη κι έτσι πρέπει να παραμείνει."​
Ώστε λοιπόν η κατάληψη των αντιεξουσιαστών υπονομεύει μεν αντικειμενικά το άσυλο, αλλά η διαφύλαξη του ασύλου εναπόκειται στο φοιτητικό κίνημα και στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα --η οποία αποτελείται από ποιους άραγε; και οι πανεπιστημιακοί ανήκουν σ' αυτήν ή όχι, κατά τη Νεολαία Σύριζα;-- Και τι έκανε το φοιτητικό κίνημα 16 μέρες για να βάλει τέρμα στην κατάληψη; Όσο για το δόγμα "Νόμος και Τάξη", η Νεολαία Σύριζα το χαρίζει χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα στην ακροδεξιά, όπως αποκαλεί την κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά (άρα η Χρυσή Αυγή είναι η ακροδεξιά της ακροδεξιάς, για να θυμηθούμε το γέρο Καραμανλή· όσο για τους Ανέλ, αναζητείται κουτάκι για να τους ταξινομήσουμε...) Άρα για τη Νεολαία Σύριζα οι έννοιες του νόμου και της τάξης είναι καθαυτές καταδικαστέες, εχθρικές. Μα τότε, γιατί να πάρουν την εξουσία; Γιατί να μην αποχωρήσουν από τον Σύριζα και να μην ενσωματωθούν με τους αναρχικούς, οι οποίοι είναι ανοιχτά και ξάστερα εναντίον του νόμου και της τάξης; Και ισχυρίζονται ότι ο ελληνικός λαός καταδίκασε στις 25 του Γενάρη τις έννοιες Νόμος και Τάξη. Κούνια που τους κούναγε! Αυτό που καταδίκασε ο λαός στις 25 του Γενάρη ήταν η *άνομη* επίθεση στα κεκτημένα του, στις δουλειές του, στα ομόλογά του, στις συντάξεις και τους μισθούς του, στα σπίτια του, και η *άτακτη* υπερφορολόγηση των πάντων, καθώς και η επιβολή αυτής της ανομίας με κλομπ και χημικά· όχι το "δόγμα Νόμος και Τάξη".

Πάρτε και τις απόψεις Μανόλη Γλέζου, μεταπολιτευτικού προέδρου της ΕΔΑ και συνεργάτη του ΠΑΣΟΚ και νυν ιερού τέρατος-φετίχ του Σύριζα, όπου συνυπάρχουν όλα μαζί και ταυτοχρόνως, η κριτική και οι νουθεσίες προς τους πάντες, ιεραρχημένες κατά φθίνουσα πορεία σε πανεπιστημιακούς-φοιτητές-ΚΟ Σύριζα-κυβέρνηση, η καταγγελία της υποκρισίας των πανεπιστημιακών του Σύριζα, και κυρίως η αφέλεια περί πανεπιστημιακών που θα πάνε να συνομιλήσουν με τους καταληψίες, οι οποίοι θα τους δεχτούν με ανοιχτές αγκάλες, θα ανοίξουν τα λουκέτα, και θα πιουν όλοι μαζί καφεδάκι και θα φάνε γλυκό βύσσινο φτιαγμένο από τα χεράκια των καταληψινών [sic] και η κατάληψη θα λήξει τι ωραία τι καλά εις το δάσος μια φορά:

«Απορώ πώς, μέσα σε 19 μέρες κατάληψης, δεν βρέθηκε ούτε μια μικρή ομάδα καθηγητών, από αυτούς μάλιστα που υπεραμύνονται του αυτοδιοίκητου των Πανεπιστημίων, να μπουν στην Πρυτανεία και να συνομιλήσουν με τους καταληψίες, ασκώντας τον αυτονόητο έλεγχο που οφείλουν στο χώρο όπου λειτουργούν και διδάσκουν.

Οι εκπαιδευτικοί ασκούν λειτούργημα, και μάλιστα ιερό, γιατί, πέραν των γνώσεων (οφείλουν να) διδάσκουν ήθος δημοκρατικό, κοινωνική αλληλεγγύη και συμπεριφορά, καθώς και πανανθρώπινες αξίες.

Αντί, λοιπόν, όλοι αυτοί να βρίσκονται στο Πανεπιστήμιο, όπως όφειλαν, διαγκωνίζονταν στα ΜΜΕ, κάνοντας εκκλήσεις προς την Πολιτεία να εκδιώξει τους καταληψίες.

Αλλά πού απευθύνονταν; Στην αστυνομία και στις δικαστικές αρχές; Μα οι καθηγητές πριν απ’ όλους θα έπρεπε να γνωρίζουν ότι δεν είναι δουλειά ούτε της αστυνομίας ούτε των δικαστικών αρχών να εμπλέκονται στα των Πανεπιστημίων. Άλλωστε είναι οι ίδιοι που κόπτονται για το αυτοδιοίκητο των Πανεπιστημίων.

Πώς έχουν, επιτέλους, στο μυαλό τους αυτό το περίφημο Αυτοδιοίκητο;

Θα μπορούσα να μιλήσω και για την ευθύνη των ίδιων των φοιτητών, που επίσης υπερασπίζονται (και καλά κάνουν) το αυτοδιοίκητο των Πανεπιστημίων, αλλά θεωρώ ότι η ευθύνη των καθηγητών τους είναι σαφώς μεγαλύτερη.

Τέλος, υπάρχουν ευθύνες και στην, πολυπληθή πλέον, κοινοβουλευτική ομάδα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, για να μην πω και την κυβέρνηση την ίδια.

Πολλοί οι πανεπιστημιακοί δάσκαλοι ανάμεσά τους. *Γιατί όλοι αυτοί, που άλλοτε κατήγγελλαν κάθε απόπειρα κατάλυσης του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, σήμερα σιωπούν και ως χτες αδρανούσαν, περιοριζόμενοι στο ρόλο θεατών;*

Οι αρχές της δημοκρατίας δεν μπορούν να είναι «α λα καρτ», ανάλογα με το ποιος κυβερνά. Χρέος μας είναι να υπερασπιστούμε χωρίς ταλαντεύσεις το πανεπιστημιακό άσυλο και να κατανοήσουμε ότι δεν καταλαμβάνεται, δεν ιδιωτικοποιείται και βεβαίως δεν χρησιμοποιείται ως χώρος βίας και τρομοκρατίας από καμιά πλευρά. Και οι μόνοι αρμόδιοι να το υπερασπίζονται είναι οι καθηγητές και οι φοιτητές.»​
Ας δούμε και τον Λεουτσάκο (newsbeast):
Αποστάσεις από τους χειρισμούς του αναπληρωτή υπουργού Προστασίας του Πολίτη, Γιάννη Πανούση πήρε ο βουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, Στάθης Λεουτσάκος, αναφορικά με την κατάληψη της Πρυτανείας.

Ο κ. Λεουτσάκος σημείωσε χαρακτηριστικά για την εισβολή αστυνομικών για να τερματίσουν την κατάληψη στην Πρυτανεία, ότι «εγώ εάν ήμουν υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη δεν θα επέλεγα αυτή την οδό». [Δεν μας λέει ποιαν θα επέλεγε]

Εξηγώντας, ο κ. Λεουτσάκος δεν απέκλεισε το ενδεχόμενο παρακρατικών και δράσης μυστικών υπηρεσιών, αρνούμενος ότι επρόκειτο για κατάληψη και κάνοντας λόγο για «πέντε ζευγάρια που έπιναν καφέ».​
[υποθέτω ότι η ύπαρξη και δράση μυστικών υπηρεσιών και παρακρατικών ξεφεύγει από τη δικαιοδοσία της κυβέρνησης Σύριζα, και επίσης ότι μια αριστερή κυβέρνηση δεν διαθέτει, ως γνωστόν, μυστικές υπηρεσίες. Ξηλώνει λοιπόν τις παλιές και δεν φτιάχνει άλλες...]

Άλλος! περάστε! faites vos jeux!
Διαφωνεί ο Διαμαντόπουλος με την εκκένωση της Πρυτανείας (newsbeast)
Ανάρτησε στο Facebook ανακοίνωση που καλεί τον Πανούση να παραιτηθεί

«Τη μέρα που ψηφίζεται το νομοσχέδιο για την κατάργηση των φυλακών τύπου Γ’ και ανηλίκων, την αποφυλάκιση βαριά ασθενών, την αποσυμφόρηση των φυλακών, τον κουκουλονόμο και το DNA η κυβέρνηση διατάσσει την αστυνομική εισβολή στην κατάληψη της Πρυτανείας, μια κατάληψη απολύτως ειρηνική και περιφρουρημένη, η οποία κατέληξε στη σύλληψη 14 ατόμων και στην παραπομπή τους σε δίκη. Η κυβέρνηση διακινεί το επιχείρημα ότι διέπραξε την εισβολή *γιατί ήταν αδύνατον να ψηφιστεί το νομοσχέδιο υπό καθεστώς ομηρίας της από τους καταληψίες*! Και ψευδές και γελοίο... Γιατί απλώς τελεί σε ομηρία από τη Δεξιά, τους τηλεεισαγγελείς, “κυβερνητικούς εταίρους” και βεβαίως τον ίδιο τον ανεκδιήγητο υπουργό Δημόσιας Τάξης.

Τελικά, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ υπονομεύει τη νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία του, εξευτελίζεται, αφού είναι η πρώτη κυβέρνηση από τη Μεταπολίτευση που εισβάλλει στην Πρυτανεία ενώ έχει καταγγείλει την κατάργηση του πανεπιστημιακού ασύλου, παρουσιάζεται ανίσχυρος και πανικόβλητος (πώς θα τα βγάλει πέρα με τους "δανειστές" όταν τρέμει την Τρέμη, τον Άδωνι και την Ντόρα;) και, το χειρότερο, ανοίγει ένα νέο κύκλο καταστολής. Προφανώς, σε όλη τη διάρκεια της απεργίας πείνας των πολιτικών κρατουμένων υπήρξαν εκδηλώσεις αλληλεγγύης υπερβολικές ή και καταχρηστικές (κατάληψη Νομικής, *επιθέσεις σε γραφεία του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ* κ.λπ.) και *αυτό πρέπει να απασχολήσει σοβαρά τον Α/Α χώρο*, ωστόσο αυτό επ’ ουδενί αποτελεί άλλοθι της κυβέρνησης για την αστυνομική εισβολή στην Πρυτανεία. Μία από τις διαφορές της Αριστεράς από τη Δεξιά (πρέπει να) είναι ότι επιλύει τα πολιτικά ζητήματα με πολιτικά και όχι με αστυνομικά μέσα.

Να αποφυλακιστούν αμέσως οι κρατούμενοι καταληψίες και να σταματήσει κάθε δίωξη σε βάρος τους.

Να παραιτηθεί ο υπουργός Δημόσιας Τάξης Γ. Πανούσης».​
Κατά τον Διαμαντόπουλο, λοιπόν, όπως και κατά τη Νεολαία Σύριζα, η κατάληψη της Νομικής και οι επιθέσεις στα γραφεία του Σύριζα ήταν υπερβολικές ή και καταχρηστικές (υπερβολική η κατάληψη της Νομικής και καταχρηστική η επίθεση στα γραφεία του Σύριζα; πώς ακριβώς επιμερίζει τα δύο επίθετα στα δύο παραδείγματά του ο Διαμαντόπουλος;), όχι όμως και η κατάληψη της Πρυτανείας, αφού αυτή ήταν απολύτως ειρηνική και περιφρουρημένη. Να υποθέσουμε απ' αυτό ότι στις επιθέσεις στα γραφεία του Σύριζα οι καταληψίες προξένησαν υλικές καταστροφές; Γιατί αν δεν προξένησαν, τότε γιατί τις χαρακτηρίζει υπερβολικές ή καταχρηστικές; Ενδιαφέρον επίσης ότι κατά τη γνώμη του ο λόγος που τελικά έγινε η επέμβαση της Αστυνομίας ήταν ότι η κυβέρνηση δεν μπορούσε να ψηφίσει το νόμο τελώντας σε καθεστώς ομηρίας. Για λόγους γοήτρου της κυβέρνησης, δηλαδή, και όχι για την αποκατάσταση της λειτουργίας του Πανεπιστημίου. Και τον μεν λόγο περί γοήτρου τον καταγγέλλει ως γελοίο και ψευδή, τον δε λόγο της λειτουργίας του Πανεπιστημίου απαξιοί να τον εξετάσει καν.

Συμπέρασμα: ο Σύριζα χρειάζεται έναν λοχία...Βεβαίως οι ίδιοι επαίρονται για τον πλουραλισμό και τον πολυφωνικό "κλονισμό" (;) των απόψεών τους. Δεν μοιάζουν με τα άλλα κόμματα, βλέπεις, τα αποστεωμένα, αρχηγικά και αντιδημοκρατικά. Για να βγάλουν 15 άτομα από την Πρυτανεία τούς πήρε 16 μέρες (1 μέρα ανά άτομο), δια τον φόβον της Νεολαίας, γιατί κατά τα άλλα τα περισσότερα κυβερνητικά στελέχη συμφωνούσαν πως η κατάληψη ήταν καταδικαστέα. Σκέψου να μη συμφωνούσαν... Οπότε θα υποστούμε αυτό το τσίρκο για πολύ ακόμα, ελλείψει μάλιστα αξιόπιστης αντιπρότασης και δεδομένων των τόσων καμένων χαρτιών στην τράπουλα...


----------



## nickel (Apr 19, 2015)

Πριν πάρει την κυβέρνηση, ο Σύριζα στέγαζε πολλές τάσεις της αριστεράς και κάποιους ξεπεσμένους πασόκους. Κοινό συνδετικό στοιχείο ήταν η αντιμνημονιακή ρητορική και το ναι σε όλα τα αιτήματα. Ήρθε τώρα στην κυβέρνηση, μαζί με πρόσθετη τσόντα Ανέλ και λίγη Δημάρ, οπότε στην πορεία προς τη συνάντηση με την πραγματικότητα θα έχουμε συνεχώς αυτό το φαινόμενο αντικρουόμενων απόψεων. Δεν θα χρειαζόμαστε να ακούμε καν την κανονική αντιπολίτευση. Για όλα θα ακούμε από τον κυβερνητικό χώρο και τον λόγο και τον αντίλογο. Εκεί που δεν πήγαινε ο Σύριζα στο Mega, τώρα θα στέλνει δυο-τρεις εκπροσώπους για να εκπροσωπούνται επαρκώς μερικές από τις τάσεις.

Όσο για την πιπίλα «αυτό το πρόγραμμα ψήφισε ο ελληνικός λαός», θα την ακούσουμε πολλές φορές, μέχρι να καταλάβουν ότι έχει αρχίσει να προκαλεί αναγούλα λόγω πάμπολλων αντιφάσεων και να την κόψουν.


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εκεί που δεν πήγαινε ο Σύριζα στο Mega, τώρα θα στέλνει δυο-τρεις εκπροσώπους για να εκπροσωπούνται επαρκώς μερικές από τις τάσεις.


Λες; Δε νομίζω ότι θα κάνουν αυτό το λάθος, να τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους στην ίδια οθόνη. Μια άποψη ανά οθόνη είναι πολιτικά πιο σώφρον.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 19, 2015)

Costas said:


> Λες; Δε νομίζω ότι θα κάνουν αυτό το λάθος, να τσακώνονται μεταξύ τους στην ίδια οθόνη. Μια άποψη ανά οθόνη είναι πολιτικά πιο σώφρον.



Μα ήδη γίνεται. Όταν ο υπουργός δεν είναι mainstream συριζαίος υπάρχει συχνά *και* βουλευτής του Σύριζα. Έχει τύχει να δω πρωινό πάνελ με σύνθεση Υπουργός, Βουλευτής Σύριζα, Βουλευτής ΝΔ, Βουλευτής ΚΚΕ, Βουλευτής ΑνεξΕλ. 

Χτες π.χ. στο πρωινάδικο του Μέγκα υπήρχαν (από αριστερά) Λεουτσάκος, Άδωνις, Λυκούδης, Δαμαβολίτης και Πανούσης:







Βίντεο:
http://www.megatv.com/megask/default.asp?catid=27710&subid=2&pubid=34644266


----------



## Costas (Apr 19, 2015)

Λάθος μου, λοιπόν. Αν και ο Πανούσης δεν είναι βέβαια συριζαίος, δεν είναι του κόμματος.

Edit: Και βλέποντας το βίντεο απαντήθηκε το σχόλιό μου για τον Λεουτσάκο: αυτό που αντιπρότεινε αντί για την επέμβαση της Αστυνομίας ήταν "να μη συμβεί ποτέ η κατάληψη", χάρη στην εγρήγορση των υπηρεσιών του Υπουργείου Δ.Τ., το οποίο έτσι εμμέσως μέμφθηκε ότι ολιγώρησε ως προς την πρόληψη, και, ποιος ξέρει; ίσως να το έκανε επίτηδες, ίσως να ήταν δικοί του πράκτορες αυτοί που έκαναν την "τσίγκινη" κατάληψη, όπως τη χαρακτήρισε. Άρα δεν προτιμήθηκε η πρόληψη έναντι της καταστολής (γνωστό σλόγκαν αυτό), ίσως επίτηδες για προβοκάρισμα: αυτή είναι η άποψη Λεουτσάκου.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2015)

Να δούμε πως γίνονται οι καταλήψεις αλλού, εδώ. 
Σήμερα ήμουν LSE, όπου το μάθημα έγινε κανονικά κλπ. Φεύγοντας πρόσεξα το πανώ περί κατάληψης και είπα να το ψάξω. 
Ναι, όπως το έγραψα: το μάθημα έγινε κανονικά. Αλλά η κατάληψη, κατάληψη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Πριν από λίγο άκουσα την κατακλείδα μιας ραδιοφωνικής συνέντευξης του Υπ. Παιδείας Αρ. Μπαλτά (στο Βήμα ΦΜ, υποθέτω σε λίγο θα ανέβει στο Διαδίκτυο). Το απόσπασμα που άκουσα αφορούσε την ηλεκτρονική ψήφο στις εκλογές των ΑΕΙ και ο υπουργός ανέφερε ότι με την ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία δεν διασφαλίζεται η μυστικότητα της ψήφου (είπε κάτι για ψήφο από ίντερνετ καφέ και άλλα σχετικά επιχειρήματα, που δεν τα συγκράτησα ακριβώς και δεν θέλω να μεταφέρω κάτι λάθος).

Ας ξεκαθαρίσουμε όμως δυο τρία πράγματα:

Πρώτον, σε ένα θεωρητικό επίπεδο, ο υπουργός μπορεί να έχει δίκιο. Πραγματικά, σε κάθε ψηφιακή συναλλαγή κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει ποιος χειρίζεται τον υπολογιστή και πληκτρολογεί τον συγκεκριμένο κλειδάριθμο. Προφανώς, σε όλο τον πολιτισμένο κόσμο που χρησιμοποιούνται διαδικασίες τηλεψηφοφορίας (όχι μόνο ηλεκτρονικές αλλά και ταχυδρομικές) υπάρχει _εμπιστοσύνη στον ψηφοφόρο πολίτη_, που νομίζω ότι, αν μη τι άλλο, θα έπρεπε να είναι αυτονόητη για τους πανεπιστημιακούς ταγούς. Όμως ακόμη και αυτό θεραπεύεται ορίζοντας εναλλακτικά σημεία ψηφοφορίας που μπορεί να διασφαλίζουν αυτή τη μυστικότητα, π.χ. ΚΕΠ, γραφεία δημάρχων κλπ. (ο ψηφοφόρος προσέρχεται και παίρνει σφραγισμένο φάκελο με δεύτερο, τυφλό κωδικό εκτός από τον δικό του). Εξίσου προφανώς δεν γνωρίζουμε αν ο ψηφοφόρος μπαίνει στο παραβάν με σταυρωμένο ψηφοδέλτιο στην τσέπη του, όπως (ευτυχώς) δεν ξέρουμε και αν τελικά το χρησιμοποιεί.

Ας μην ξεχνάμε όμως ότι η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία θεσπίστηκε επειδή _παρεμποδιζόταν_ (με διάφορους τρόπους) η κατάθεση της φυσικής ψήφου.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2015)

Και όταν προσέρχεται η γιαγιά στο εκλογικό τμήμα με έτοιμο το σταυρωμένο ψηφοδέλτιο εξασφαλίζεται η μυστικότητα της ψήφου; 

Σε όλον τον κόσμο, όπου υπάρχει τηλεψηφοφορία, μάλλον ξέχασαν να ρωτήσουν τον τεχνοφοβικό Έλληνα υπουργό για να τη βγάλουν άχρηστη.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2015)

Όταν στην εποχή μας κάνουμε του κόσμου τις συναλλαγές ηλεκτρονικά (με διασφάλιση π.χ. την πληκτρολόγηση κωδικού που στέλνεται στο κινητό μας τηλέφωνο) και θα κάνουμε συνεχώς περισσότερες, θα περίμενα αυτό το κομμάτι της κοινωνίας, οι εκπρόσωποι της τριτοβάθμιας, που ελπίζεις ότι θα επιδεικνύουν την καλύτερη δυνατή σχέση με την τεχνολογία, να μην επιχειρηματολογεί με τόση τεχνοφοβία. Οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να πείσει ο υπουργός ότι οι απόψεις που προβάλλει δεν επηρεάζονται από το γεγονός ότι με τις αλλαγές του προηγούμενου νόμου οι ομοϊδεάτες του έχαναν τις εκλογές.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Οπωσδήποτε θα πρέπει να πείσει ο υπουργός ότι οι απόψεις που προβάλλει δεν επηρεάζονται από το γεγονός ότι με τις αλλαγές του προηγούμενου νόμου *οι ομοϊδεάτες του έχαναν τις εκλογές*.


Πώς να πείσει, αφού είναι ηλίου φαεινότερο ότι γι' αυτό το κάνει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 22, 2015)

Έλεος με την τεχνοφοβία στις ψηφοφορίες. Τραπεζικές συναλλαγές κάνουμε σήμερα ψηφιακά, πώς είναι δυνατόν να πιστεύει κανείς ότι η φυσική ψηφοφορία είναι πιο ασφαλής;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Ε, θα ειπωθούν αυτά υποθέτω, στον δημόσιο διάλογο που θα προηγηθεί μετά την ανάρτηση του νομοσχεδίου στο Διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Έλεος με την τεχνοφοβία στις ψηφοφορίες.


Έλεος με την τεχνοφοβία του υπουργού παιδείας, του ανθρώπου που προΐσταται στους δασκάλους που βγάζουν τους αυριανούς επιστήμονες! Να δείτε που αυτός θα λέει κιόλας ότι το Διαδίκτυο αποξενώνει τους ανθρώπους. Υπολογιστές και έξυπνα τηλέφωνα, μαραφέτια του διαβόλου!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 22, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ε, θα ειπωθούν αυτά υποθέτω, στον δημόσιο διάλογο που θα προηγηθεί μετά την ανάρτηση του νομοσχεδίου στο Διαδίκτυο.


Ε, ναι, εξαντλητικό διάλογο.

Edit: Για όποιον δεν κατάλαβε, το είπα σαρκαστικά, αφού είναι γνωστό ότι ο υπουργός θεώρησε περιττό να κάνει τον παραμικρό διάλογο.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2015)

Έχουμε αδιάσειστες αποδείξεις, εκ των έσω γνώση, όρκους στα ευαγγέλια και άλλα τινά ότι γι' αυτό το κάνει ο Μπαλτάς; 

Προσοχή: δεν τον υπερασπίζομαι, αλλά και δεν μου αρέσει να καταδικάζω κανέναν μα κανέναν, βάσει των δικών μου, πολιτικών ή μη, πιστεύω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τις προθέσεις του υπουργού αφού δεν θέτει καν το νομοσχέδιο σε δημόσιο διάλογο και θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε τους παράλληλους κοινοβουλευτικούς μονόλογους για να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη. Ο συγκεκριμένος υπουργός ούτε άγνωστο μέγεθος είναι, ούτε τις απόψεις του (π.χ. στις προγραμματικές δηλώσεις) έχει κρύψει, το δε νομοσχέδιο (από όσα διαβάζω, ειδικός δεν είμαι) χαρακτηρίζεται ως επιστροφή στο 1982 ή κάτι τέτοιο, άρα σίγουρα μπορεί να θεωρηθεί οπισθοδρομικό.

Οι πολιτικοί, πάντως, κρίνονται από τις απόψεις και τις πράξεις τους (στο παρελθόν), τις δηλώσεις τους και τις ενέργειές τους (στο παρόν) και τα αποτελέσματα των αποφάσεών τους (στο μέλλον).

Έτσι γινόταν πάντα, έτσι θα γίνεται σε κάθε δημοκρατική κοινωνία.

Έχω και μια απορία. Τι εννοείς ότι «δεν τον υπερασπίζεσαι»; Έγραψα ακριβώς τι είπε ο υπουργός και έδωσα πηγή. Αν η παρέμβασή σου δεν έρχεται ως υπεράσπιση της θέσης του υπουργού και άρα δεν αποδέχεσαι αυτό που είπε δημόσια αιτιολογώντας την απόφασή του για το θέμα της ψηφοφορίας, ποια άλλη εξήγηση για την αλλαγή θεωρείς ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει (εξαιρώντας προφανώς αυτήν που επισήμανες ως μη αδιάσειστα αποδεδειγμένη);


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία «δεν απαγορεύεται από καμιά συνταγματική ή υπερνομοθετικής ισχύος διάταξη και […] αποσκοπεί στην εξασφάλιση του εκλογικού δικαιώματος, σε περίπτωση που αυτό δεν μπορεί να ασκηθεί με φυσική παρουσία των ψηφοφόρων».

Με την κατηγορηματική αυτή διατύπωση, η Ολομέλεια του Συμβουλίου της Επικρατείας απέρριψε καθαρά προ ημερών ως εντελώς αβάσιμες τις αιτιάσεις που είχαν διατυπωθεί για την αντισυνταγματικότητα, την αδιαφάνεια και τον αυθαίρετο, τάχα, χαρακτήρα της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας, που είχε καθιερωθεί το 2012 και το 2013 για την ανάδειξη των Συμβουλίων των ΑΕΙ, των πρυτάνεών τους, των κοσμητόρων και των άλλων μονομελών οργάνων των πανεπιστημίων (ΣτΕ (Ολ.) 519/2015).

Εκεί, λοιπόν, που θα περίμενε κανείς ότι, ως προς αυτό τουλάχιστον το ζήτημα, η συζήτηση έκλεισε και ότι θα μπορούσαμε, πλέον, οι πανεπιστημιακοί να εκλέγουμε τους επικεφαλής των ιδρυμάτων μας χωρίς να προπηλακιζόμαστε, έρχεται ο υπουργός Παιδείας και, με το νομοσχέδιό του για τα ΑΕΙ και την έρευνα, καταργεί τις σχετικές υπουργικές αποφάσεις (άρθρο 3 παρ.6). Και τούτο με την απίθανης υποκρισίας σκέψη, ότι έτσι τάχα επιτυγχάνεται ο σκοπός της «ενδυνάμωσης της δημοκρατίας και της καθολικής εκπροσώπησης στα ιδρύματα», αφού τα όργανα διοίκησής τους θα «εκλέγονται πλέον από το σώμα των εκλεκτόρων και όχι από μέρος του, χωρίς τη διαμεσολάβηση κανόνων που στρεβλώνουν τη δημοκρατική εκπροσώπηση».

Λησμονεί, προφανώς, ο συντάκτης της αιτιολογικής έκθεσης του νομοσχεδίου ότι τα ποσοστά συμμετοχής των εκλεκτόρων στις εκλογές των οργάνων των ΑΕΙ, με την υπό κατάργηση ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία, ξεπέρασαν σε όλα τα πανεπιστήμια της χώρας το 80%. Αυτό, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, δεν είχε συμβεί ποτέ στο παρελθόν.

Λησμονεί, ακόμη, ότι ο τρόπος αυτός ψηφοφορίας έχει καθιερωθεί πλέον στις βουλευτικές εκλογές πολλών χωρών (όπως, π.χ., η Ολλανδία και η Φινλανδία), για να διασφαλισθεί η μυστική και αδιάβλητη ψήφος όσων για λόγους υγείας ή αποστάσεως δεν μπορούν να προσέλθουν στις κάλπες.

Πάνω απ’ όλα, όμως, λησμονεί ο εμπνευστής της σχολιαζόμενης κατάργησης ότι η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία καθιερώθηκε ως απάντηση στη βία που απροσχημάτιστα, επί χρόνια, ασκούσαν την ημέρα των εκλογών ορισμένες φοιτητικές παρατάξεις –με τη συμπαράσταση των γνωστών εξωπανεπιστημιακών–, οι οποίες «εξαφάνιζαν» αυθαίρετα τις κάλπες, διακόπτοντας με το «έτσι θέλω» την εκλογική διαδικασία. Δεν επρόκειτο, με άλλα λόγια, για τον συνήθη τρόπο ψηφοφορίας (που παρέμενε, βέβαια, η κάλπη), αλλά για εναλλακτικό, που εφαρμοζόταν μόνον όταν η ψηφοφορία διακοπτόταν (και μάλιστα 2 φορές). Ηταν, δηλαδή, μια ευφυής απάντηση στην άσκηση της βίας, που διασφάλιζε το αδιάβλητο των διαδικασιών, η απάντηση της δημοκρατίας στην ωμή αυθαιρεσία.

Παρότι διαφωνώ «κάθετα» με τις λοιπές νομοθετικές πρωτοβουλίες του κ. Μπαλτά, όπως είναι π.χ. η κατάργηση των Συμβουλίων ή η επαναφορά –με μοναδικά παγκοσμίως ποσοστά– της φοιτητικής συμμετοχής στη διοίκηση των πανεπιστημίων, τις σέβομαι. Διότι υπηρετούν ένα διαφορετικό οργανωτικό μοντέλο, το οποίο, παρότι, όπως πιστεύω, εμποδίζει την ανάπτυξη του ελληνικού πανεπιστημίου και το «άνοιγμά» του στον έξω κόσμο, έχει τη δική του λογική, εσφαλμένη ασφαλώς και κακομοίρικη, αλλά συνεκτική. Με αυτήν, άλλωστε, ζήσαμε τόσο χρόνια.

Δεν μπορώ να πω το ίδιο και για την κατάργηση της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας. Διότι αυτή δεν υπηρετεί καμιά απολύτως λογική, αλλά αποτελεί άτακτη υποχώρηση μπροστά στον ανορθολογισμό της σκοτεινής βίας, τον εφιάλτη δηλαδή των ελληνικών πανεπιστημίων.

Γνωρίζοντας από παλιά τον σημερινό υπουργό Παιδείας, μου είναι αδύνατο να πιστέψω ότι ενέδωσε τόσο επιπόλαια σ’ ένα πείσμα. Και ότι θα δεχθεί να συνδεθεί το όνομά του με μια τόσο ολέθρια όσο και αντιδημοκρατική επιλογή.


Άρθρο του Ν. Αλιβιζάτου στη σημερινή _Καθημερινή _(εδώ).


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 22, 2015)

Δεν έχω λόγο να υπερασπιστώ κανέναν πολιτικό, δόκτορα. Μόνο αυτό. Είτε το δέχεσαι επειδή το λέω, είτε όχι. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 22, 2015)

Μου φτάνει και το δέχομαι, Άζι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Έχω γράψει πολλές φορές για τα θετικά που πιστεύω ότι θα υπήρχαν από την παρουσία ξενόγλωσσων, διεθνών πανεπιστημιακών τμημάτων στη χώρα. Συνεπώς, θεωρώ τη νέα απόφαση του υπουργού Μπαλτά ως (άλλο ένα) αρνητικό βήμα:

*Κατάργηση αγγλόφωνων τμημάτων* (_Καθημερινή_)

«Οχι» στην προσέλκυση ξένων φοιτητών στα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια λέει το υπουργείο Παιδείας. Με σπουδή, τρεις μήνες μετά την ανάληψη του υπουργικού θώκου, ο Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς καταργεί τα τρία πρώτα αγγλόφωνα προπτυχιακά τμήματα, παρότι πανεπιστήμια από χώρες όπως η Κίνα και η Ρωσία είχαν δείξει ιδιαίτερα θετική στάση στην ενημέρωση που τους απηύθυναν τα ελληνικά ΑΕΙ. Η πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα είναι ανάστατη, καθώς υπάρχουν ευρύτεροι φόβοι για τις προθέσεις του κ. Μπαλτά ως προς τα τμήματα με δίδακτρα, όπως το Διεθνές Πανεπιστήμιο Θεσσαλονίκης ήδη με μεγάλο κύρος στην ελληνική τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση. Το θέμα της κατάργησης των τριών τμημάτων θα τεθεί στην αυριανή σύνοδο πρυτάνεων στην οποία έχει προσκληθεί ο κ. Μπαλτάς, την ίδια στιγμή που τα ΑΕΙ στενάζουν για το τελευταίο ευρώ...

Ειδικότερα, το υπουργείο Παιδείας καταργεί τα δύο προπτυχιακά τμήματα Διοίκησης Τουρισμού στη Ρόδο και στην Κρήτη, καθώς και το προπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα στις κλασικές σπουδές στο Δημοκρίτειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θράκης. Τα τμήματα ήταν τα πρώτα αγγλόφωνα προπτυχιακά στη χώρα και είχαν ιδρυθεί με νόμο του 2014, επί υπουργίας Ανδρέα Λοβέρδου. Μάλιστα, στο Δημοκρίτειο το τμήμα είναι ήδη έτοιμο για να ξεκινήσει από το 2015-2016. Ενδεικτικά, όπως ενημέρωσε χθες την «Κ» ο πρύτανης του Δημοκριτείου, Αθανάσιος Καραμπίνης, έχουν σταλεί ενημερωτικές επιστολές σε αρμόδιες υπηρεσίες και πανεπιστήμια εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ενωσης, όπως η Ελβετία, η Ρωσία, η Κίνα, η Αυστραλία, ο Καναδάς και χώρες της Μέσης Ανατολής και το Δημοκρίτειο έχει λάβει θετικές απαντήσεις.

Σύμφωνα με το ΑΕΙ, το τμήμα έχει στόχο να απευθυνθεί σε φοιτητές από την ελληνική ομογένεια που έχουν την ελληνική ως γλώσσα πολιτισμικής κληρονομιάς, αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε άλλον επιθυμεί να γνωρίσει ιδιαίτερες όψεις και εκφάνσεις του ελληνικού πολιτισμού ή να μάθει την ελληνική γλώσσα και ενδεχομένως να τα αξιοποιήσει στην επαγγελματική του σταδιοδρομία. Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών περιλαμβάνει μαθήματα νέας και αρχαίας ελληνικής γλώσσας και γραμματείας, διδακτικής, μετάφρασης, Ιστορίας και δίνει έμφαση σε πτυχές του ελληνικού πολιτισμού που έχουν αξιολογηθεί ως «επιτεύγματα» στον σύγχρονο κόσμο, αλλά και άλλα, λιγότερο γνωστά, όμως εξίσου σημαντικά, όπως η σύγχρονη ελληνική λογοτεχνία και τέχνη.

Χθες, για το θέμα ο κ. Καραμπίνης έστειλε επιστολή στον κ. Μπαλτά, στην οποία τονίζεται ότι το τμήμα θα είναι 100% αυτοχρηματοδοτούμενο, καθώς θα υπάρχουν δίδακτρα 3.000 ευρώ ετησίως για τους φοιτητές εκτός Ε.Ε. «Οχι μόνο δεν θα επιβαρύνει τον προϋπολογισμό, αλλά θα συνεισφέρει σε αυτόν, ενώ θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα να εργαστούν άνεργοι νέοι επιστήμονες».

Αλλωστε, ουδείς γελιέται. Ενας κύριος λόγος για τέτοιες προσπάθειες των ΑΕΙ είναι η εξεύρεση πόρων, την ίδια στιγμή που η κυβέρνηση ζητεί τα αποθεματικά των ιδρυμάτων. Η ομοσπονδία των πανεπιστημιακών ΠΟΣΔΕΠ είναι καταπέλτης: «Η κυβέρνηση, χωρίς να υπολογίζει τις συνέπειες, προσπαθεί να υφαρπάξει τα χρήματα των ΑΕΙ που δεν της ανήκουν. Παράλληλα, δεν ανταποκρίνεται ούτε στις στοιχειώδεις υποχρεώσεις της απέναντι σ’ αυτά. Περικόπτει δραστικά την εξευτελιστική χρηματοδότηση και δεν έχει εκταμιεύσει ούτε ένα ευρώ ούτε προς ένα πανεπιστήμιο από τη χρηματοδότηση του 2015».

Δηλώνω εκ των προτέρων ότι αν έρθει τώρα ο Ελληγεννής και μου πει: «Βλέπεις ότι οι εταίροι δεν έχουν φροντίσει να μην υπάρχουν τέτοιες οπισθοδρομικές αποφάσεις που δεν προωθούν το Σύγχρονο Ευρωπαϊκό Κράτος» ομολογώ ότι θα του δώσω 100% δίκιο. Από την άλλη, προφανώς είναι δική μας δουλειά να αποφασίσουμε τι είδους παιδεία θέλουμε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

Έχουμε αιτιολόγηση της απόφασης; Πάνω στο γκριζαρισμένο, θα με ενδιέφερε ακριβώς ένα τέτοιο μνημόνιο που να απαιτούσε από την ελληνική κυβέρνηση πραγματικό εκσυγχρονισμό και αξιοποίηση πραγμάτων όπως η τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση για ξενόγλωσσους. Αν μας έλεγαν "δεν σας δίνουμε ευρώ αν δεν αξιοποιήσετε τους επιστήμονές σας και τα πανεπιστήμιά σας για προσέλκυση ξενόγλωσσων φοιτητών" θα ήμουν μαζί τους.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 24, 2015)

Ε, να αποφασίσεις όμως: ή θα παρεμβαίνουν οι έξω ή δε θα παρεμβαίνουν. Όχι να παρεμβαίνουν μόνο εκεί που σε ενδιαφέρει εσένα προσωπικά.


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

Θα περιμένω κι εγώ την αιτιολόγηση της απόφασης — αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι βάλαμε κακό μπελά στο κεφάλι μας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 24, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ε, να αποφασίσεις όμως: ή θα παρεμβαίνουν οι έξω ή δε θα παρεμβαίνουν. Όχι να παρεμβαίνουν μόνο εκεί που σε ενδιαφέρει εσένα προσωπικά.



Δεν με ενοχλεί να παρεμβαίνουν αν είναι για την αναβάθμιση του πολιτισμικού και βιοτικού επιπέδου της χώρας. Με ενοχλεί να παρεμβαίνουν αν είναι μόνο για να ικανοποιήσουν τα δικά τους συμφέροντα (μη δίνοντας δεκάρα αν έτσι υποβαθμίζεται το οικονομικό, βιοτικό και πολιτισμικό επίπεδο). Με ενδιαφέρει, όπως φαντάζομαι ενδιαφέρει κάθε υγιή άνθρωπο, να φτιάξουμε ένα ΣΕΚ*™*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

nickel said:


> Θα περιμένω κι εγώ την αιτιολόγηση της απόφασης — αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι βάλαμε κακό μπελά στο κεφάλι μας.



Κακό μπελά ή κακό μπαλτά;


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2015)

Για τις ανάγκες του παρόντος νήματος, κακό μπαλτά και κακό μπαλταδάκι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 24, 2015)

Η απάντηση του Υπ.Παιδείας (εγώ δεν έβγαλα άκρη, όποιος τα καταφέρει, ας μου εξηγήσει κι εμένα).


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 24, 2015)

Εγώ πάντως έχω ένα πολύ συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα αυτούς τους 4 μήνες (από τις 25/1 και μετά). Δεν ξέρω από πού να ενημερωθώ, τι να διαβάσω, ποιον να εμπιστευτώ. 

Διαβάζω στην Καθημερινή (που δεν την θεωρώ πια αντικειμενική, αν ήταν και ποτέ...) το παραπάνω άρθρο για τον Μπαλτά. Ξέρω ότι όλες οι ερμηνείες όλων των ανθρώπων διέπονται από υποκειμενικά κριτήρια και δεν υπάρχει κάτι απολύτως αντικειμενικό, παρά μόνο οι γενικές αλήθειες της ζωής (ο ήλιος ανατέλλει στην ανατολή και δύει στη δύση). Δεν μου αρέσει ο Μπαλτάς και από διαίσθηση και μόνο (αφού δεν τον ήξερα και πριν) δεν μου φαίνεται ικανός ή κατάλληλος για τη θέση που πήρε. Πουθενά, όμως, στο άρθρο δεν βλέπω το γιατί το έκανε. Γιατί καταργεί τα αγγλόφωνα τμήματα; Τα καταργεί επειδή έχει αγκυλώσεις (δεν θα με εκπλήξει) ή επειδή η βάση στην οποία τέθηκε η ίδρυσή τους είναι σαθρή και προϋπόθετε κάποιους ημετέρους που θα διορίζονταν ή θα έτρωγαν από τα κονδύλια τους, για παράδειγμα; Είναι επικίνδυνος ο Μπαλτάς ή διαπιστώνει τι είχε γίνει πριν και προσπαθεί να το διορθώσει; Πώς θα το μάθουμε και από ποιον επιτέλους; Από την Καθημερινή, τα ιστολόγια, το Κόκκινο, τα κανάλια; Από πού μπορεί να μάθει την αλήθεια ο απλός πολίτης τελικά; 

Έχω γίνει καχύποπτος, έχω αγχωθεί, έχω πειραχτεί ακόμα από όλη αυτή την ατμόσφαιρα των πέντε χρόνων Μνημονίου και μπλα μπλα. Μα προσπαθώ να παραμένω ψύχραιμος, αχρωμάτιστος, με κριτική ματιά και σίγουρα όχι αφοριστικός με το παραμικρό. Αλλά την αλήθεια για την παιδεία (και άλλα) που με αφορά άμεσα, θέλω να την ξέρω, μα δεν βρίσκω κανέναν που θα μου την πει. 

Βλέπω κάποιους εδώ που έχουν αποφασίσει ποιο είναι το καλό και ποιο το κακό και τους χαίρομαι και τους ζηλεύω κιόλας, γιατί δεν έχουν πιθανόν την ίδια αγωνία μ' εμένα. Όμως, μετά σκέφτομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι το κάνουν με κομματικά κριτήρια και με πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας και πάλι... "Ούτε αυτοί έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα", σκέφτομαι. 

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνετε την αγωνία ενός Έλληνα πολίτη, εν καιρώ πρωτοφανούς αλληλοσπαραγμού...


----------



## SBE (Apr 25, 2015)

Εγώ που δεν έχω τα ίδια κολλήματα με τους κατοίκους Ελλάδας βλέπω ότι η είδηση είναι ότι το υπουργείο παιδείας προτείνει την κατάργηση των ξενόγλωσσων τμημάτων με το νομοσχέδιο που κατάθεσε τον Μάρτιο (αυτό είναι κάτι που ελέγχεται εύκολα και δεν αμφισβητείται υποθέτω). 
_Το πολυνομοσχέδιο Μπαλτά στο άρθρο 49 που τιτλοφορείται «Καταργούμενες διατάξεις», και στην παράγραφο 15, λέει : «οι παράγραφοι 2 και 5 του άρθρου 73 του νόμου 4316/2014 καταργούνται»._
Από εδώ, το άρθρο 73 και στην υποσημείωση παραθέτω τις σχετικές παραγράφους.
Το ΔΠΘ διαμαρτυρήθηκε με επιστολή του, λέει η Κ, και αυτό είναι κάτι που εύκολα ελέγχεται. Υποθέτω ότι θα υπήρξαν και άλλες διαμαρτυρίες. 
Το υπουργείο Παιδείας σε απάντηση στις διαμαρτυρίες βγάζει ανακοίνωση (κι αυτό ελέγχεται και συνεπώς δεν είναι ψέμα). Η ανακοίνωση λέει ότι δεν καταργούνται τα ξενόγλωσσα τμήματα γιατί απλούστατα δεν λειτούργησαν ποτέ, οπότε δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε ότι πρόκειται για κατάργηση αλλά για επίλυση άμεσων προβλημάτων (δικά μου λόγια, αλλά παρμένα από την ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου όπως την είδα σε ένα σωρό εφημερίδες και σάιτ). Λέει επίσης και κάτι ακαταλαβίστικα περί μη κατάργησής του νόμου Λοβέρδου, αλλά αυτά μάλλον είναι πολύ προχωρημένα για το φτωχό μου μυαλό.  Λέει επίσης ότι το θέμα των ξενόγλωσσων τμημάτων είναι πολύ σοβαρό και θα ασχοληθούμε με αυτό εν καιρώ, τώρα προέχουν άλλα. 

Οπότε, Αζιμούθιε, δεν βλέπω πού είναι το ακατανόητο. Ξεκάθαρο και κατανοητότατο είναι όλο το ζήτημα. Τα τμήματα δεν πρόκειται να λειτουργήσουν το 2015-16 και ούτε στο εγγύς μέλλον. Κάποια στιγμή στο απώτερο μέλλον ίσως ξεκινήσει το υπουργείο συζήτηση γι' αυτά, αλλά δεν μας δίνει κανένα στοιχείο για το πότε περίπου θα είναι αυτό. 
Τη διαφορά ειδησεογραφίας και αρθρογραφίας την ξέρεις. Το αρχικό άρθρο της Κ και το πιο πάνω αποτελούν ειδησεογραφία και γι'αυτό δεν ασχολούνται με το τί μπορεί να έχει υπόψη το ο υπουργός. Αν θέλεις τα γιατί και τα πώς, να κοιτάξεις την αρθρογραφία για καμιά ανάλυση. 

Τώρα, από την ειδησεογραφία προκύπτουν τα εξής ερωτήματα για τον αναγνώστη:
α. αφού το ΔΠΘ λέει ότι είναι έτοιμο να ξεκινήσει το Σεπτέμβριο (μιλάμε για πέντε μήνες, που σημαίνει ότι ήδη έχουν βρεθεί οι φοιτητές κλπ), κι αφού ούτως ή άλλως χρειάζεται χρόνος για να γίνει η προετοιμασία του τμήματος, δεν είναι σα να έχουν ξεκινήσει ήδη τα τμήματα; 
β. Ποιά είναι τα άμεσα προβλήματα που επιλύει το υπουργείο με την κατάργηση των τμημάτων; 

Για αυτά δεν χρειάζονται απαντήσεις από καμιά εφημερίδα, όπως δεν χρειάζεται μασημένη τροφή ο σκεπτόμενος πολίτης. Για μένα που είμαι κυνική η ερμηνεία είναι: είδε το υπουργείο ότι υπήρξαν αντιδράσεις και βγαίνει και λέει μη φωνάζετε, δεν το λέμε κατάργηση, το λέμε επίλυση προβλημάτων και δεν είναι το ίδιο. Δεν είναι Γιάννης, είναι Γιαννάκης, κι εγώ ο υπουργός παιδείας υποτιμώ τη νοημοσύνη σου τσιφτετέλληνα, αφού ξέρω ότι αν είσαι μ'εμάς θα πεις καλά κάνουν, κι αν δεν είσαι μ'εμάς θα φωνάξεις ούτως ή άλλως.

Τώρα, αν θέλεις να καταλάβεις γιατί να γίνονται ακατανόητες και ανούσιες αλλαγές στην παιδεία, η απάντηση είναι πρώτα και κύρια: για τον ίδιο λόγο που όλοι οι υπουργοί παιδείας, όλων των κυβερνήσεων των τελευταίων 40 χρόνων κάνουν αλλαγές χωρίς λόγο στην παιδεία. Επιπρόσθετα, θα έλεγα για την τρέχουσα σύνθεση του υπουργείου παιδείας ότι το ζήτημα είναι ιδεολογικό: δεν νοείται το πανεπιστήμιο να έχει επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα, και τί είναι φυσικά τα ξενόγλωσσα τμήματα για φοιτητές που πληρώνουν δίδακτρα; Επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα. 

Υποσημείωση:
2. Στο άρθρο 7 του ν. 4009/2011 (Α΄ 195) προστίθενται παράγραφοι 11 και 12 ως ακολούθως:
«11. Ιδρύονται τμήματα πρώτου κύκλου σπουδών στα Ανώτατα Εκπαιδευτικά Ιδρύματα με πρόγραμμα σπουδών, όπου η διδασκαλία των μαθημάτων θα γίνεται εν όλω σε ξένη γλώσσα. Στα τμήματα αυτά θα εισάγονται αποκλειστικά αλλοδαποί φοιτητές, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ιθαγένεια κράτους−μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και δεν είναι κάτοχοι απολυτηρίου ελληνικού λυκείου. Οι αλλοδαποί φοιτητές που θα επιλέγονται για φοίτηση θα συμμετέχουν οικονομικά στην κάλυψη των δαπανών λειτουργίας των προγραμμάτων αυτών. Με το προεδρικό διάταγμα της παραγράφου 6 του παρόντος ρυθμίζεται η ονομασία των τμημάτων αυτών και τα ειδικότερα θέματα που θα αφορούν τη λειτουργία των τμημάτων αυτών, τη στελέχωσή τους, τη διαδικασία εισαγωγής των αλλοδαπών φοιτητών, το ύψος της οικονομικής συμμετοχής αυτών, τον τρόπο καταβολής της οικονομικής αυτής συμμετοχής και κάθε άλλη αναγκαία λεπτομέρεια.
12. Στο Πανεπιστήμιο Κρήτης και το Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου ιδρύονται τμήματα πρώτου κύκλου τουριστικών σπουδών, στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αιγαίου ιδρύεται τμήμα πρώτου κύκλου ναυτιλιακών σπουδών και στο Δημοκρίτειο Πανεπιστήμιο Θράκης ιδρύεται τμήμα πρώτου κύκλου ελληνικών σπουδών σύμφωνα με την ανωτέρω παράγραφο 11. Το πρόγραμμα σπουδών των παραπάνω τμημάτων θα διδάσκεται εν όλω στην αγγλική γλώσσα. Στα τμήματα αυτά θα εισάγονται αποκλειστικά αλλοδαποί φοιτητές, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ιθαγένεια κράτους-μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και δεν είναι κάτοχοι απολυτήριου ελληνικού λυκείου. Οι αλλοδαποί φοιτητές που θα επιλέγονται για φοίτηση θα συμμετέχουν οικονομικά στην κάλυψη των δαπανών λειτουργίας των προγραμμάτων αυτών. Με το προεδρικό διάταγμα της παραγράφου 6 του παρόντος ρυθμίζεται η ονομασία των τμημάτων αυτών και τα ειδικότερα θέματα που θα αφορούν τη λειτουργία των τμημάτων αυτών, τη στελέχωσή τους, τη διαδικασία εισαγωγής των αλλοδαπών φοιτητών, το ύψος της οικονομικής συμμετοχής αυτών, τον τρόπο καταβολής της οικονομικής αυτής συμμετοχής και κάθε άλλη αναγκαία λεπτομέρεια.»

5. Στο άρθρο 38 του ν. 4009/2011 προστίθεται παράγραφος 6 ως ακολούθως: «6. Επιτρέπεται η συμμετοχή στο Πρόγραμμα Μεταπτυχιακών Σπουδών αλλοδαπών φοιτητών εκτός Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, οι οποίοι δεν έχουν ισοτιμία από το ΔΟΑΤΑΠ, με απόφαση της κοσμητείας, η οποία θα διενεργεί και το σχετικό έλεγχο.»


----------



## Resident (Apr 25, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Πουθενά, όμως, στο άρθρο δεν βλέπω το γιατί το έκανε. Γιατί καταργεί τα αγγλόφωνα τμήματα; Τα καταργεί επειδή έχει αγκυλώσεις (δεν θα με εκπλήξει) ή επειδή η βάση στην οποία τέθηκε η ίδρυσή τους είναι σαθρή και προϋπόθετε κάποιους ημετέρους που θα διορίζονταν ή θα έτρωγαν από τα κονδύλια τους, για παράδειγμα;
> ...
> Όμως, μετά σκέφτομαι ότι οι περισσότεροι το κάνουν με κομματικά κριτήρια και με πιάνει κρύος ιδρώτας και πάλι... "Ούτε αυτοί έχουν λύσει το πρόβλημα", σκέφτομαι.


 Άζι, έχεις απαντήσει στα δικά σου ερωτήματα ήδη. Ο υπ. Παιδείας "ξεπληρώνει" υποχρεώσεις προς τους συνδικαλιστές της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και τις φοιτητικές ομάδες που δεν είδαν με καλό μάτι τις αλλαγές του νόμου Διαμαντοπούλου γιατί μείωνε τον έλεγχο τους στην διοίκηση των Πανεπιστημίων, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, και στην ΟΛΜΕ για την δευτεροβάθμια (βλ. αξιολόγηση καθηγητών και πρότυπα όπου ισχύει). Ο ίδιος εξάλλου προέρχεται από το συγκεκριμένο χώρο εντός της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ. Το πελατειακό κράτος είναι εδώ και δυνατό.


----------



## Resident (Apr 25, 2015)

Σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω. Χθες βρέθηκα με παλιό μου καθηγητή τον οποίο συμβουλεύονται μέλη και αυτής της κυβέρνησης. Η άποψη του; "δεν υπάρχει πρόγραμμα, μόνο συνθήματα". Η συζήτηση μας δεν είχε θέμα την παιδεία αλλά θέματα γεωλογίας-οικονομίας, θεωρώ όμως ότι δείχνει το κλίμα που επικρατεί αυτή την χρονική στιγμή.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 25, 2015)

Resident said:


> Ο υπ. Παιδείας "ξεπληρώνει" υποχρεώσεις προς τους συνδικαλιστές της ΠΟΣΔΕΠ και τις φοιτητικές ομάδες που δεν είδαν με καλό μάτι τις αλλαγές του νόμου Διαμαντοπούλου γιατί μείωνε τον έλεγχο τους στην διοίκηση των Πανεπιστημίων



Με τα όσα ξέρω από την περιφερειακή προς το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο θέση μου (αλλά και την παλιότερη εμπειρία μου), μια διόρθωση: οι φοιτητικές ομάδες που, ας πούμε, θα είχε λόγο να παίρνει υπόψη του ο Μπαλτάς είναι (σήμερα) _από θέση αρχής_ (όπως και ο ίδιος) υπέρ της φοιτητικής συμμετοχής. Δεν είχαν ποτέ πραγματικό έλεγχο στη διοίκηση των πανεπιστημίων. Στη δική μου εποχή ήταν (ήμασταν) κατά της συνδιαχείρισης, κατόπιν δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν στάση αλλά πάντως δεν είχαν πουθενά τους εκλογικούς συσχετισμούς που θα χρειαζόταν ο "πραγματικός έλεγχος": αυτούς τους είχαν οι παρατάξεις των μεγάλων κομμάτων, που πράγματι συμφωνούσαν με υποψήφιους πρυτάνεις και ενίοτε έκριναν το αποτέλεσμα.

Απ' όσα ξέρω για τον Μπαλτά ως προσωπικότητα (ομολογώ ότι δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου) δεν μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για πελατειακή πολιτική. Άμα θέτε, πείτε τον κολλημένο στα συνθήματα της παλιάς ΠΟΣΔΕΠ ή ό,τι παρόμοιο σας κάνει -- αλλά υπάρχει μια διαφορά.

Ας πω μια και άρχισα, ότι όσον αφορά τα περίφημα Συμβούλια και το πώς λειτουργούσαν με το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου αναρωτιέμαι αν θυμάται κανείς τον ιταμό τρόπο με τον οποίο το Συμβούλιο του Αθήνησι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) απέκλεισε υποψήφια κοσμήτορα με το αιτιολογικό ότι ήταν ...ενάντια στο νόμο.


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 25, 2015)

Και πάλι νομίζω, Resident, χωρίς φυσικά να θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω ότι και αυτό που λες εικασία είναι. Εκτός αν το ξέρεις από βαθιά μέσα από την κυβέρνηση, οπότε πάω πάσο. 

Ήδη ο Μαρίνος σού είπε μια άλλη άποψη που αντικρούει αυτό που εσύ λες με σιγουριά. Ποιον να πιστέψω;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2015)

Πάντως, κτγμ, τα δείγματα είναι ήδη ανησυχητικά και από πολύ νωρίς (βλ. αυξήσεις σε ημέτερους, Κατρούγκαλους, Χρυσοβελόνες και διάφορους άλλους ανάλογους χειρισμούς), οπότε προσωπικά τείνω να πιστέψω ότι τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα από ό,τι διαβάζω.


----------



## Resident (Apr 25, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Και πάλι νομίζω, Resident, χωρίς φυσικά να θέλω να σε κατηγορήσω ότι και αυτό που λες εικασία είναι. Εκτός αν το ξέρεις από βαθιά μέσα από την κυβέρνηση, οπότε πάω πάσο.
> 
> Ήδη ο Μαρίνος σού είπε μια άλλη άποψη που αντικρούει αυτό που εσύ λες με σιγουριά. Ποιον να πιστέψω;



Μα θα κρίνεις πώς εξελίσσονται τα γεγονότα και εκ του αποτελέσματος θα καταλήξεις κάπου. Δεν σου είπα να με πιστέψεις. Σου λέω την γνώμη μου βασισμένη σε αυτά που ξέρω, είτε επίσημα είτε ανεπίσημα.


----------



## Resident (Apr 25, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Με τα όσα ξέρω από την περιφερειακή προς το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο θέση μου (αλλά και την παλιότερη εμπειρία μου), μια διόρθωση: οι φοιτητικές ομάδες που, ας πούμε, θα είχε λόγο να παίρνει υπόψη του ο Μπαλτάς είναι (σήμερα) _από θέση αρχής_ (όπως και ο ίδιος) υπέρ της φοιτητικής συμμετοχής. Δεν είχαν ποτέ πραγματικό έλεγχο στη διοίκηση των πανεπιστημίων. Στη δική μου εποχή ήταν (ήμασταν) κατά της συνδιαχείρισης, κατόπιν δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξαν στάση αλλά πάντως δεν είχαν πουθενά τους εκλογικούς συσχετισμούς που θα χρειαζόταν ο "πραγματικός έλεγχος": αυτούς τους είχαν οι παρατάξεις των μεγάλων κομμάτων, που πράγματι συμφωνούσαν με υποψήφιους πρυτάνεις και ενίοτε έκριναν το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> Απ' όσα ξέρω για τον Μπαλτά ως προσωπικότητα (ομολογώ ότι δεν τον έχω δει ποτέ μου) δεν μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για πελατειακή πολιτική. Άμα θέτε, πείτε τον κολλημένο στα συνθήματα της παλιάς ΠΟΣΔΕΠ ή ό,τι παρόμοιο σας κάνει -- αλλά υπάρχει μια διαφορά.
> 
> Ας πω μια και άρχισα, ότι όσον αφορά τα περίφημα Συμβούλια και το πώς λειτουργούσαν με το νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου αναρωτιέμαι αν θυμάται κανείς τον ιταμό τρόπο με τον οποίο το Συμβούλιο του Αθήνησι (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) απέκλεισε υποψήφια κοσμήτορα με το αιτιολογικό ότι ήταν ...ενάντια στο νόμο.



Οι εκλογές προέδρων στα τμήματα είναι πεδίο λαμπρό για συνδιαλλαγή με τις κομματικές νεολαίες και τους φοιτητές. Αυτό το ξέρω. 

Για μένα, ο νόμος Διαμαντοπούλου κινήθηκε προς την σωστή κατεύθυνση αλλά δεν έδωσε πλήρη αυτονομία στα Πανεπιστήμια. Υπήρξε συμβιβασμός. Κανένα κόμμα δεν θέλει να κόψει το μακρύ του χέρι και τις παρεμβάσεις στην διοίκηση των πανεπιστημίων. Τμήματα που μπορούν να διδάξουν μετά βίας 40 εξαναγκάζονται να δεχτούν 120-180. Ώρες διδασκαλίας ατελείωτες και μετά αυτοί οι άνθρωποι πρέπει να κριθούν και για την πρωτοτυπία της έρευνας τους. Μηχανήματα αγοράστηκαν με προγράμματα της ΕΕ χωρίς προβλέψεις για συντήρηση. Τα προβλήματα πολλά και δεν πρόκειται να τ' απαριθμήσω εδώ αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι οι λύσεις πρέπει να έρχονται εκτός πανεπιστημίου και για λόγους εκλογοθηρικούς ή απλά επίδειξης πολιτικής επιρροής εντός της κοινωνίας.

Δεν κριτικάρω την προσωπικότητα του Μπαλτά αλλά τις επιλογές που κάνει και με κάνουν να σκέφτομαι ότι λειτουργεί ως ένας ακόμη πολιτικός που εξυπηρετεί τους δικούς του.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2015)

Από το άρθρο του Α. Λακασά στην Καθημερινή Όταν διοικούσαν οι συνδικαλιστές, που αξίζει να διαβαστεί ολόκληρο, εγώ ξεχώρισα αυτό το κομμάτι:


*Ιατρική Αθηνών - Πρώτη φορά «αριστερά» σημαίνει αυθαιρεσία;*
_Της Κλέας Κατσουγιάννη_*
Δεν γνωρίζω από επικοινωνιακές μεθόδους, αλλά όπως βλέπουμε γύρω μας (και μάθαμε από το «1984» του Οργουελ), ένας αποτελεσματικός τρόπος για να περάσεις κάτι που δεν ήταν αποδεκτό από την κοινωνία είναι να το ονομάσεις με το αντίθετό του! Ετσι, όταν θέλεις στην πραγματικότητα να δώσεις το δικαίωμα σε μια μικρή μειοψηφία να πραγματοποιήσει τη βίαιη και αντιδημοκρατική πράξη της ακύρωσης μιας συμμετοχικής και δημοκρατικής διαδικασίας, όπως είναι μια εκλογή, ονομάζοντας αυτή την ενέργεια «ενίσχυση της δημοκρατίας και της συμμετοχής των μελών της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας στις συλλογικές διαδικασίες», περνάει πολύς χρόνος ώσπου να τολμήσουν όσοι βλέπουν ότι «ο βασιλιάς είναι γυμνός» να το φωνάξουν. Η εποχή όμως αλλάζει, ο χρόνος τρέχει γρηγορότερα και είναι καιρός να αντισταθούμε συλλογικά.

Ετσι λοιπόν, στο σχέδιο νόμου που κατατέθηκε από τον υπουργό Παιδείας, το οποίο φέρνει μεγάλες αλλαγές στα πανεπιστήμια χωρίς να έχει προηγηθεί κανένας απολύτως διάλογος (και αυτό από μια ονομαζόμενη «αριστερή» κυβέρνηση), καταργείται «ρητά» (sic) μια διαδικασία που στην πραγματικότητα ενίσχυσε τη συμμετοχή της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας στις αποφάσεις και διεύρυνε τη δυνατότητα να ακούγεται η πλειοψηφία. Εμπόδισε, επίσης, ορισμένου τύπου αυθαίρετες ενέργειες γνωστών μειοψηφιών. Εννοώ την ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία που καθιερώθηκε με το 2011.

Το σχέδιο νόμου, βέβαια, μιλάει τη γλώσσα της συγκάλυψης, τη γλώσσα των αντιθέτων. Δεν λέει το πραγματικό αποτέλεσμα της κατάργησης της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας, δηλαδή ότι μικρές μειοψηφίες θα μπορούν έτσι να επιβάλλονται διά της βίας, κλέβοντας κάλπες, ενώ στο πλαίσιο της διαπλοκής θα είναι δυνατόν ομάδες της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας να καθοδηγούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση τους πρόθυμους να βιαιοπραγήσουν. Οπως συνέβη και κατά το παρελθόν ουκ ολίγες φορές στα πανεπιστήμια.

Το σχέδιο νόμου δεν λέει ότι έτσι αφαιρείται και πάλι η δυνατότητα της πλειοψηφίας να διαμορφώνει τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών. Αφήνονται τα μέλη ΔΕΠ αλλά και η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των φοιτητών των πανεπιστημίων, ξανά, στην πικρή γεύση της αδυναμίας τους να επηρεάσουν την εξέλιξη των πραγμάτων, όταν ο νόμος ευνοεί τελικά αυτούς που θέλουν να επιβάλουν την άποψη της μειοψηφίας βίαια και αντιδημοκρατικά, ενώ δεν εξασφαλίζει ισονομία για όλους.
_* Η κ. Κλέα Κατσουγιάννη είναι καθηγήτρια της Ιατρικής Αθηνών_


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2015)

Βέβαια η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία δεν εξασφαλίζει το αδιάβλητο και ίσως γι' αυτό την προτιμούν οι καθηγητές.


----------



## Marinos (Apr 26, 2015)

Εγώ που είμαι άνθρωπος ελαφρύς αλλά παρατηρητικός θέλω μόνο να παρατηρήσω στο άρθρο της Κ (που δεν επηρεάζει καθόλου, θαρρώ, όσα έγραψα στο #1337) ότι το αρσενικό στην τούρτα του Γρυσπολάκη εξαφανίστηκε τόσο ξαφνικά όσο είχε εμφανιστεί (το είχε πει ο ίδιος το '13, κάπου εφτά χρόνια μετά από το περιστατικό).


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2015)

sarant said:


> Βέβαια η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία δεν εξασφαλίζει το αδιάβλητο και ίσως γι' αυτό την προτιμούν οι καθηγητές.


Γιατί δεν το διασφαλίζει;


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

Φίλτατοι, εφόσον η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία είναι η διαδικασία που μπορούμε να δούμε να εφαρμόζεται ευρύτερα στο μέλλον και παντού, και ταυτόχρονα αυτή που έδωσε τα υψηλότερα ποσοστά συμμετοχής, νομίζω ότι οι πανεπιστημιακοί όλων των παρατάξεων πρέπει να καταβάλουν κάθε προσπάθεια ώστε να διασφαλιστούν αδιάβλητες ηλεκτρονικές ψηφοφορίες. Η επιστροφή στο σύστημα που εξυπηρετούσε δυναμικές μειοψηφίες με κάνει να υποψιάζομαι άλλα πράγματα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2015)

Ψηφοφορία χωρίς αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία των ψηφοφόρων σε δημόσιο χώρο ψηφοφορίας δεν διασφαλίζει το αδιάβλητο. Αν ο κάθε ψηφοφόρος έχει έναν συνθηματικό κωδικό, μπορεί κάποιος να νοθεύσει την ψηφοφορία αγοράζοντας κωδικούς άλλων και ψηφίζοντας στηη θέση τους -ή, να είναι παρών τη στιγμή που ο ψηφοφορος ρίχνει την ηλεκτρονική ψήφο του από το πισί του. Όταν μάλιστα το "εκλογικό σώμα" είναι σχετικά ολιγομελές, π.χ. 100-200 άτομα, τότε οι εξαγορασμένες ψήφοι βαραίνουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι διασφάλισης. Όπως λέει ο sarant, με την αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία σε άλλους δημόσιους χώρους (π.χ. δημοτικό κατάστημα, ΚΕΠ, αστυνομικό τμήμα κ.λπ.), αλλά π.χ. και με χρήση του πρότερου κωδικού και του δηλωμένου προσωπικού κινητού τηλεφώνου για την αποστολή δεύτερου, οριστικού κωδικού. Εντάξει, όποιος θέλει να πουλήσει την ψήφο του μπορεί να δανείσει και το κινητό του, αλλά η θέση του κινητού κατά την ψηφοφορία είναι γνωστή και κάθε συνωμοσία θα είναι πιο δύσκολο να κρυφτεί.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι διασφάλισης.


Τρόποι διασφάλισης βρίσκονται μόνον όταν κάποιος θέλει ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ μια αδιάβλητη διαδικασία. Σου φαίνεται ο Μπαλτάς για τέτοιος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Εγώ θέλω να συζητάω καλόπιστα και επομένως πιστεύω ότι ναι, ενδιαφέρεται για μια αδιάβλητη διαδικασία.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ θέλω να συζητάω καλόπιστα και επομένως πιστεύω ότι ναι, ενδιαφέρεται για μια αδιάβλητη διαδικασία.


Τότε γιατί δεν νομοθέτησε την αδιαβλητοποίηση της ηλεκτρονικής διαδικασίας; Αυτό θα ήταν το πιο εύλογο κι εκείνο που θα 'δειχνε τη μεγαλύτερη αγάπη για την εκπαίδευση (αφού η ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία διασφαλίζει μεγαλύτερη συμμετοχή).


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2015)

Εμένα το πρόβλημα με απασχολεί γενικότερα, γιατί, όπως λέει και ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω, θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας και στο μέλλον -ας πούμε, για την ψήφο των Ελλήνων εξωτερικού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Ας συμφωνήσουμε μερικά πράγματα:

(1) Η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία μπορεί να δώσει ουσιαστικές λύσεις σε προβλήματα συμμετοχής.
(2) Η τεχνολογία μπορεί να δώσει και λύσεις στα όποια προβλήματα αξιοπιστίας της εφόσον πρώτα περιγραφούν σωστά.

Δεν ξέρω γιατί ο υπουργός δεν νομοθέτησε την αδιαβλητοποίηση της ηλεκτρονικής διαδικασίας. Ίσως δεν του έγιναν σχετικές εισηγήσεις (και όχι, δεν ξέρω γιατί μπορεί να μην του έγιναν σχετικές εισηγήσεις) ίσως έκρινε ότι δεν υπάρχει δυνατότητα. Προφανώς θα κριθεί εκ του αποτελέσματος (δηλαδή, του ποσοστού της συμμετοχής) --και θα κριθεί ακόμη πιο αρνητικά αν εμφανιστούν ξανά φαινόμενα παρεμπόδισης της φυσικής ψήφου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 26, 2015)

sarant said:


> Ψηφοφορία χωρίς αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία των ψηφοφόρων σε δημόσιο χώρο ψηφοφορίας δεν διασφαλίζει το αδιάβλητο. Αν ο κάθε ψηφοφόρος έχει έναν συνθηματικό κωδικό, μπορεί κάποιος να νοθεύσει την ψηφοφορία αγοράζοντας κωδικούς άλλων και ψηφίζοντας στηη θέση τους -ή, να είναι παρών τη στιγμή που ο ψηφοφορος ρίχνει την ηλεκτρονική ψήφο του από το πισί του. Όταν μάλιστα το "εκλογικό σώμα" είναι σχετικά ολιγομελές, π.χ. 100-200 άτομα, τότε οι εξαγορασμένες ψήφοι βαραίνουν.



Αν κάποιος θέλει να πουλήσει την ψήφο του ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να το κάνει με την φυσική παρουσία του;


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν κάποιος θέλει να πουλήσει την ψήφο του ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να το κάνει με την φυσική παρουσία του;



Ότι αυτός που έχει πληρώσει δεν έχει απόδειξη για αυτό που ψήφισε ο εξαγορασθείς. 

Από αυτή την άποψη είναι καλύτερη η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία σε ΚΕΠ, ας πούμε. Ενώ σε ψηφοφορία με ψηφοδέλτιο μπορεί να σε περιμένει ο άλλος απέξω να του επιδείξεις τα ψηφοδέλτια που δεν έριξες.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 26, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αν κάποιος θέλει να πουλήσει την ψήφο του ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα να το κάνει με την φυσική παρουσία του;


Κι εμένα αυτή είναι η απορία μου: Γιατί ετέθη το θέμα "πώλησης της ψήφου"; Δεν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό σε οποιαδήποτε εκλογική διαδικασία όπου ο "πωλών την ψήφο του" εμφανίζεται να ψηφίσει έχοντας στην τσέπη την αμοιβή που εισέπραξε; Και στις βουλευτικές εκλογές, αν θέλει κάποιος, θεωρητικά, να εξαγοράσει ψηφοφόρους, δεν μπορεί να το κάνει;

Προσθήκη: Μια άλλη ερώτηση θέλω να κάνω. Μπορεί κάποιος να υπαινιχθεί σοβαρά ότι καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου είναι δυνατόν να πουλάνε την ψήφο τους σε άλλους καθηγητές που είναι υποψήφιοι;


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 26, 2015)

Να πω εδώ ότι και ενδεχόμενο εκβιασμού μπορεί να καλύπτει η ψηφιακή ψηφοφορία, π.χ. με χρήση κωδικού πανικού αντί κανονικού, όπου θα εμφανίζεται στην οθόνη ότι η ψήφος έχει ληφθεί αλλά θα ειδοποιείται το σύστημα ότι έκανες χρήση του εναλλακτικού κωδικού. Αυτή είναι μια πολύ απλή ιδέα φυσικά, υπάρχουν και καλύτερα και περισσότερα μέτρα που μπορούν να καλύψουν σχεδόν όλα τα ενδεχόμενα και πάντως περισσότερα ενδεχόμενα απ' ό,τι σε μια ψηφοφορία με φυσική παρουσία.


----------



## nickel (Apr 26, 2015)

Γιατί μόνο έναν εναλλακτικό κωδικό; Δέκα εναλλακτικούς κωδικούς-μούφες. Να μπορείς να τα πιάσεις από δέκα χωριστούς πρόθυμους να εξαγοράσουν την ψήφο σου. Να τους χρεοκοπήσεις όλους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Γιατί μόνο έναν εναλλακτικό κωδικό; Δέκα εναλλακτικούς κωδικούς-μούφες. Να μπορείς να τα πιάσεις από δέκα χωριστούς πρόθυμους να εξαγοράσουν την ψήφο σου. Να τους χρεοκοπήσεις όλους.



Στην Εσθονία, όπου η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη (αν και όπως θα διαβάσετε στο βικιάρθρο υπάρχουν και ενστάσεις) μπορείς να ψηφίσεις όσες φορές θέλεις μέσα στην προθεσμία που έχεις, απλώς μετράει η τελευταία. Άντε να είναι βέβαιος κανείς ότι σε εξαγόρασε με ασφάλεια...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ενώ σε ψηφοφορία με ψηφοδέλτιο μπορεί να σε περιμένει ο άλλος απέξω να του επιδείξεις τα ψηφοδέλτια που δεν έριξες.


Ή να βγάλει, ξερωγώ, φωτοτυπία το ψηφοδέλτιο που σου έδωσε να ρίξεις και μετά να φροντίσει στην καταμέτρηση να δει ο εκλογικός αντιπρόσωπος αν πράγματι το έριξες. Ή, ξερωγώ, να σου πει συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό υποψηφίων, όπου ψηφίζεις το πρώτο όνομα και κάνα δυο που δεν τους ψηφίζει ούτε η μαμά τους και να φροντίσει στην καταμέτρηση να δει ο εκλογικός αντιπρόσωπος αν ψηφίστηκε ο συγκεκριμένος συνδυασμός. Λέω εγώ, τώρα, και πάσα ομοιότητα με πράγματα είναι φανταστική... :inno:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Ή να βγάλει, ξερωγώ, φωτοτυπία το ψηφοδέλτιο που σου έδωσε να ρίξεις [...]



Μπα, τα πράγματα είναι πια πιο εύκολα και προχωρημένα:



> Στο μεταξύ, όπως μεταδίδεται από τα κατεχόμενα, τέσσερα άτομα σε Κιόνελι, Αμμόχωστο και Κερύνεια συνελήφθησαν από την "αστυνομία" επειδή έβγαλαν φωτογραφία το ψηφοδέλτιο ενώ ψήφιζαν. Ο ένας από αυτούς αρνήθηκε να δείξει στους "αστυνομικούς" το κινητό του και συνελήφθη για αντίσταση στις "αρχές".



Από τον _Φιλελεύθερο_: Nέος Τ/κ ηγέτης ο Μουσταφά Ακιντζί με 60,50%


----------



## sarant (Apr 26, 2015)

Προφανώς όλα αυτά μπορεί να συμβούν και συμβαίνουν ενίοτε στις εκλογές -όπου όμως το εκλογικό σώμα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο. Και όπου ο εκβιαζόμενος ψηφοφόρος (διότι υπάρχει και αυτή η διάσταση) μπορεί να ξεφύγει από τον εκβιασμό και να ψηφίσει κατά συνείδηση. Ενώ όπως είναι τώρα οργανωμένη η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία, δεν υπάρχει διαφυγή. (Κάνουν τέτοια πράγματα οι καθηγητές; Όχι βεβαια!)


----------



## SBE (Apr 27, 2015)

Και γιατί να κάνουν τέτοια οι καθηγητές; Για καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου μιλάμε, όχι για υποψήφιους παγκόσμιους δικτάτορες ούτε για τον μπάρμπα χωρίς προσόντα που πουλάει την ψήφο του στον βουλευτή. Στο κάτω κάτω ας αρχίσει το σύστημα να δείχνει εμπιστοσύνη στους πολίτες σιγά σιγά, γιατί όχι ξεκινώντας από μια κατηγορία πολιτών που (θεωρητικά) και μόρφωση έχουν και ενδιαφέρονται για το καλό τους όνομα στον κλάδο τους και συνήθως δεν πολυενδιαφέρονται για τα διοικητικά αλλά για το επιστημονικό τους έργο (τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι περιέγραψα τον μη-Έλληνα πανεπιστημιακό). 

Και επιπλέον, από τη στιγμή που υπάρχουν τα συμβούλια των πανεπιστημίων, κάθε απόφαση είναι αποτέλεσμα συζητήσεων και ξανά συζητήσεων. Είναι δύσκολο να βρεθεί ένας να ελέγχει τα πάντα. Α, ξέχασα, τα συμβούλια καταργούνται...


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 27, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην Εσθονία, όπου η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία είναι πολύ διαδεδομένη (αν και όπως θα διαβάσετε στο βικιάρθρο υπάρχουν και ενστάσεις) μπορείς να ψηφίσεις όσες φορές θέλεις μέσα στην προθεσμία που έχεις, απλώς μετράει η τελευταία. Άντε να είναι βέβαιος κανείς ότι σε εξαγόρασε με ασφάλεια...


Ωραίο αυτό. Μπορεί να τρελάνει και όλους τους δημοσκόπους στις προβλέψεις για τα αποτελέσματα των εκλογών.



Palavra said:


> Ή να βγάλει, ξερωγώ, φωτοτυπία το ψηφοδέλτιο που σου έδωσε να ρίξεις και μετά να φροντίσει στην καταμέτρηση να δει ο εκλογικός αντιπρόσωπος αν πράγματι το έριξες. Ή, ξερωγώ, να σου πει συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό υποψηφίων, όπου ψηφίζεις το πρώτο όνομα και κάνα δυο που δεν τους ψηφίζει ούτε η μαμά τους και να φροντίσει στην καταμέτρηση να δει ο εκλογικός αντιπρόσωπος αν ψηφίστηκε ο συγκεκριμένος συνδυασμός. Λέω εγώ, τώρα, και πάσα ομοιότητα με πράγματα είναι φανταστική... :inno:


Παλάβρα, αυτό που περιγράφεις έχω ακούσει να συμβαίνει σε δημοτικές εκλογές και δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι έτσι μπορεί να γίνει και σε βουλευτικές. 

Υπάρχει κανένας που πιστεύει ότι ο υπουργός Παιδείας υποψιάζεται ότι καθηγητές πανεπιστημίου θα ήταν δυνατόν να πουλήσουν την ψήφο τους σε συναδέλφους τους; Και ότι γι' αυτό τον λόγο σκέφτηκε να τους βάλει την αυτοπρόσωπη παρουσία σε κάλπη ως ασφαλιστική δικλίδα (η οποία δικλίδα, όπως βλέπουμε από τα προηγούμενα σχόλια, είναι για τα πανηγύρια; ) Ή η πιο λογική εξήγηση είναι αυτή που δίνει η κυρία Κλέα Κατσουγιάννη στο άρθρο της Καθημερινής, και την οποία συμμερίζεται το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας (δηλαδή όσοι δεν ανήκουν στο κομματικό περιβάλλον του υπουργού);


----------



## Resident (Apr 27, 2015)

sarant said:


> Εμένα το πρόβλημα με απασχολεί γενικότερα, γιατί, όπως λέει και ο Νίκελ πιο πάνω, θα το βρούμε μπροστά μας και στο μέλλον -ας πούμε, για την ψήφο των Ελλήνων εξωτερικού.



Αυτό το άκουγα από κάθε Έλληνα πολιτικό που επισκεπτόταν τις ΗΠΑ. Δεν πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει όσο ζω κι έχω ακόμη 1-2 δεκαετίες, τουλάχιστον.


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2015)

Οι πανεπιστημιακοί που αντιδρούν στις προτάσεις του Υπουργείου Παιδείας, όπως εκφράζονται, για παράδειγμα, στο πρόσφατο νομοσχέδιο, φαίνεται να έχουν στήσει το μετερίζι τους εδώ:
http://gracademics.blogspot.gr/

Ουφ, θέλει διάβασμα κι αυτό...


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)




----------



## SBE (May 6, 2015)

Άσε τον Όλιβερ και πες μου (ή όποιος άλλος ξέρει) αν αυτό που είδα στο FB είναι ανέκδοτο, ότι δηλαδή ο ΥπΠαιδείας είπε ότι καταργείται η τράπεζα θεμάτων γιατί η λέξη «τράπεζα» εθίζει τους μαθητές στις καπιταλιστικές πρακτικές (το τραπεζικό σύστημα ή κάτι τέτοιο). 
Επίσης αν όντως είπαν ότι θα απαγορεύσουν στα φροντιστήρια να λειτουργούν κατά τις σχολικές διακοπές Χριστούγεννα-Πάσχα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2015)

Σύμφωνα με τον Γιώργο Μαυρωτά, βουλευτή του Ποταμιού, που συμμετέχει στην επιτροπή Μορφωτικών Υποθέσεων, αυτό το είπαν βουλευτές του Σύριζα στη συνεδρίαση της επιτροπής. https://twitter.com/mavrogiorgos/status/595674115593351169

Και για το δεύτερο, ναι. http://goo.gl/3uydf4


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2015)

Για το πρώτο να πούμε ότι ειπώθηκε, δε βαριέσαι, λέμε και καμιά χαζομάρα. 
Το δεύτερο με ποιο σκεπτικό;
Θυμάμαι ότι παλιά επίσης απαγορευόταν στα ιδιωτικά σχολεία να διδάσκουν επιπλέον ξένες γλώσσες, αλλά αυτό απλά σήμαινε ότι οι μαθητές πήγαιναν σε φροντιστήρια ξένων γλωσσών κι οι γονείς πλήρωναν επιπλέον για κάτι που μπορούσαν να έχουν από το σχολείο. 
Το άλλο με τα φροντιστήρια δεν το καταλαβαίνω για δυο λόγους: α. είναι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί όποτε θέλει; και β. την Κυριακή πριν τις εξετάσεις θα καθίσει ο μαθητής σπίτι του να χαλαρώσει (όπως θα έπρεπε ίσως να κάνει) ή θα θέλει να πάει στο φροντιστήριο για μια τελευταία επανάληψη και ηθική συμπαράσταση;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το άλλο με τα φροντιστήρια δεν το καταλαβαίνω για δυο λόγους: α. είναι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί όποτε θέλει; και β. την Κυριακή πριν τις εξετάσεις θα καθίσει ο μαθητής σπίτι του να χαλαρώσει (όπως θα έπρεπε ίσως να κάνει) ή θα θέλει να πάει στο φροντιστήριο για μια τελευταία επανάληψη και ηθική συμπαράσταση;



Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει ο μαθητής, πάντως ο μαθητής θα κάνει αυτό που θέλουν οι γονείς, όχι αυτό που θέλει ο ίδιος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 6, 2015)

Zazula said:


>



Θλιβερό. Πολύ θλιβερό. Και δεν ξέρω ποιος πρωτοφταίει· ο ΟΟΣΑ, οι πολιτικοί, οι εταιρείες; Πάντως τα παιδιά δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα και είναι αυτά που πληρώνουν την νύφη ενός άχρηστου συστήματος, ανίκανου να εξελιχθεί και να πάει μπροστά τις κοινωνίες μας.


----------



## Alexandra (May 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει ο μαθητής, πάντως ο μαθητής θα κάνει αυτό που θέλουν οι γονείς, όχι αυτό που θέλει ο ίδιος.


Σε λίγο θα κάνουμε ό,τι θέλει ο Πατερούλης.


----------



## Palavra (May 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> είναι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί όποτε θέλει;


Γιατί όποτε θέλει λειτουργεί μόνο ό,τι θέλει η κυβέρνηση. Ορίστε μας, τι το πέρασες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> είναι ιδιωτική επιχείρηση. Γιατί δεν μπορεί να λειτουργεί όποτε θέλει;


Μα πού ζεις; Α, ξέχασα, στην Αγγλία.


----------



## azimuthios (May 6, 2015)

"Καταδικάζουμε τη βία απ' όπου κι αν προέρχεται" - Φώτιος Γραικός, Βουλευτής Χρυσής Αυγής, πριν από μερικά δευτερόλεπτα στη Βουλή. 

Το βάζω εδώ γιατί είναι θέμα παιδείας και η βία στον αθλητισμό, που συζητιέται σήμερα μέσω του νομοσχεδίου που κατατέθηκε προς ψήφιση.


----------



## SBE (May 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Θλιβερό. Πολύ θλιβερό. Και δεν ξέρω ποιος πρωτοφταίει· ο ΟΟΣΑ, οι πολιτικοί, οι εταιρείες; Πάντως τα παιδιά δεν φταίνε σε τίποτα και είναι αυτά που πληρώνουν την νύφη ενός άχρηστου συστήματος, ανίκανου να εξελιχθεί και να πάει μπροστά τις κοινωνίες μας.



Στα ποιοι επωφελούνται να προσθέσω και τις εταιρίες τεστ νοημοσύνης. Νά τι έπαθαν κάτι φίλοι μου με το παιδί τους πριν μερικά χρόνια: το σχολείο έκανε τεστ IQ στα παιδιά (9 ετών). Και αποφάνθηκε ότι ο γιος των φίλων μου είχε δείκτη νοημοσύνης 65 ή κάτι τέτοιο, ήταν δηλαδή στην πνευματική καθυστέρηση. Και τους είπαν ότι θα τον βάζανε σε τάξη για παιδιά με ειδικές ανάγκες. Για να μη γίνει αυτό, οι γονείς χρειάστηκε να πάνε σε εταιρία παιδοψυχολόγων που ελέγχει τη νοημοσύνη, να κάνει το παιδί το τεστ ξανά, να εξεταστεί από δυο-τρεις γιατρούς, που έγραψαν μετά έκθεση σχετικά με τις ικανότητές του και τη στείλανε στο σχολείο. Όλα αυτά κόστισαν δυο-τρεις χιλιάδες. Κι αυτό γιατί ο μικρός στο αρχικό τεστ χαζολόγαγε και δεν απάντησε σε όλες τις ερωτήσεις, ενώ στο τεστ στο ιατρείο είχε το γιατρό δίπλα του που του έκανε τις ερωτήσεις και δεν μπορούσε να τις αποφύγει. Ένα μικρό πρόβλημα συγκέντρωσης το είχε δηλαδή, αλλά του βρήκαν ότι αυτό ήταν περισσότερο θέμα συνήθειας και πειθαρχίας παρά θέμα υπερκινητικότητας ή άλλου προβλήματος. Το περίεργο σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι το πόσο πρόθυμο ήταν το σχολείο να δεχτεί το αποτέλεσμα του τεστ, χωρίς να αναρωτηθεί για μια στιγμή πώς γινόταν και ο μικρός είχε μάθει την προπαίδεια π.χ. ή ζωγράφιζε σαν όλα τα παιδιά της ηλικίας του με αϊκιού φυκιού, και αρνιόταν να αναθεωρήσει, αναγκάζοντας τους γονείς να ξοδέψουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους για να αποδείξουν τα αυτονόητα.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 6, 2015)

SBE said:


> Το περίεργο σε αυτή την περίπτωση είναι το πόσο πρόθυμο ήταν το σχολείο να δεχτεί το αποτέλεσμα του τεστ, χωρίς να αναρωτηθεί για μια στιγμή πώς γινόταν και ο μικρός είχε μάθει την προπαίδεια π.χ. ή ζωγράφιζε σαν όλα τα παιδιά της ηλικίας του με αϊκιού φυκιού, και αρνιόταν να αναθεωρήσει, αναγκάζοντας τους γονείς να ξοδέψουν τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους για να αποδείξουν τα αυτονόητα.



Δεν είναι περίεργο, είναι αξιολογησολαγνεία. Επίσης τυφλή πίστη ότι τα αποτελέσματα των οποιωνδήποτε εξετάσεων αντικατοπτρίζουν την πραγματικότητα σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό.


----------



## crystal (May 6, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι θέλει ο μαθητής, πάντως ο μαθητής θα κάνει αυτό που θέλουν οι γονείς, όχι αυτό που θέλει ο ίδιος.



Έλλη, σ' αυτό διαφωνώ καθέτως. Και στο λέει μια μαθήτρια που στη Γ' Λυκείου ανακοίνωσε στους γονείς της ότι θα κάνει φροντιστήριο μόνο σε τέσσερα μαθήματα αντί για το φουλ πακέτο της Β'. Οι γονείς έπαθαν το αναμενόμενο σοκ, αλλά σε τελική ανάλυση δεν ήταν στο χέρι τους, οπότε υποχώρησαν. (Σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέται κανείς, η συνταγή της επιτυχίας ήταν πολύ απλή: είχα περισσότερο χρόνο για να διαβάζω.)

Το ξέρω ότι το σύστημα είναι ζόρικο. Οι γονείς στρεσάρονται και στρεσάρουν και τα παιδιά τους. Όμως νομίζω ότι στα 16-17 μπορείς να έχεις μια ρεαλιστική εικόνα για τους στόχους και τις ανάγκες σου και να πάρεις με ασφάλεια τις ανάλογες αποφάσεις, χωρίς να ξοδεύεις χρόνο και χρήματα μόνο και μόνο επειδή είναι αγχωμένοι οι γονείς σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 7, 2015)

crystal said:


> Έλλη, σ' αυτό διαφωνώ καθέτως. Και στο λέει μια μαθήτρια που στη Γ' Λυκείου ανακοίνωσε στους γονείς της ότι θα κάνει φροντιστήριο μόνο σε τέσσερα μαθήματα αντί για το φουλ πακέτο της Β'. Οι γονείς έπαθαν το αναμενόμενο σοκ, αλλά σε τελική ανάλυση δεν ήταν στο χέρι τους, οπότε υποχώρησαν. (Σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέται κανείς, η συνταγή της επιτυχίας ήταν πολύ απλή: είχα περισσότερο χρόνο για να διαβάζω.)



Μπορεί να ακούστηκε διαφορετικά απ' αυτό που είχα στο μυαλό μου. Εννοώ ότι στην συντριπτική πλειονότητα οι μαθητές κάνουν αυτό που τους λένε οι γονείς τους, όχι αυτό που θέλουν οι ίδιοι. Δεν εννοούσα ότι αυτό πρέπει να συμβαίνει αλλά ότι αυτό συμβαίνει, σχεδόν πάντα και παντού.


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2015)

Και βέβαια οι γονείς δε νομίζω ότι θα πουν ότι δεν θέλουν μαθήματα στις διακοπές ή την παραμονή των εξετάσεων.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2015)

Κίνδυνος Grexit για τα ελληνικά πτυχία
Μα τι έχουν πάθει εκεί στην κυβέρνηση; Αντί να φροντίσουν τις ελλείψεις σε διδακτικό προσωπικό και υποδομές, αντί να κοιτάξουν τον εκσυγχρονισμό της διδακτέας ύλης, φαίνεται πως το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να γυρίσουμε πίσω στο 1980.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2015)

Αντίθετα, νομίζω ότι είναι μια καλά στοχευμένη παρέμβαση που θα κλείσει οριστικά την αιμορραγία από τους πτυχιούχους που φεύγουν στο εξωτερικό και θα κρατήσει τα παιδιά μας στην Ελλάδα. Όσοι δεν θέλουν να προσφέρουν στην πατρίδα, ας πηγαίνουν να σπουδάζουν επί πληρωμή σε ξένα πανεπιστήμια και να ξενιτεύονται από μικροί.

Edit: (Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, και αυτό το πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί με κατάλληλες στοχεύσεις στη δευτεροβάθμια, κυρίως προς την ενίσχυση των φαινομένων μη αριστείας.)


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Εγώ βλέπω ότι απλά αλλάζουν το όνομα στις μονάδες και τίποτα παραπάνω. 
Επιπλέον, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι γιατί τα μαθήματα έχουν διαφορετικές πιστωτικές/ διδακτικές μονάδες. Δεν έχει κανονίσει το κάθε τμήμα το πρόγραμμά του ανάλογα; Εγώ π.χ. εργάζομαι σε πανεπιστήμιο που προσφέρει μαθήματα 60, 30, 15 και 10 μονάδων (των 10 είναι της πλάκας) και κάθε μάθημα οφείλει να συμμορφώνεται σε αυτές, όχι το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή αν κάποιος έχει ένα μάθημα που άμα το υπολογίσεις βγαίνει 32 μονάδες του λένε να κόψει κάτι ή αν είναι 27 να προσθέσει κάτι, και φυσικά δεν αποφασίζονται αυθαίρετα οι μονάδες. 
Επίσης κάτι δεν μου κάθεται καλά με τις ώρες που λέει. Ξέρω ότι π.χ. στο Καίμπριτζ που έκανα το τελευταίο μου πτυχίο είχαμε να γράψουμε μια εργασία μεγαλούτσικη μετά την εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή και μας είχε εξηγήσει ο υπεύθυνος ότι ο λόγος ήταν για να δικαιολογηθεί η εκπαιδευτική εκδρομή σαν μάθημα, γιατί αλλιώς δεν βγαίνανε οι ώρες για αναγνώριση του πτυχίου από την ΕΕ. Κι αυτό γιατί το Καίμπριτζ έχει σύστημα με πολύ λίγες ώρες διδασκαλίας και πολλή δουλειά στο σπίτι. Έτσι η εκδρομή μας μέτραγε σαν Χ μονάδες (δεν ξέρω πόσες) λόγω της εργασίας. 
Φυσικά οποιεσδήποτε αλλαγές επηρεάζουν τα προγράμματα ανταλλαγών, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα. 

Φυσικά επειδή έχω παρακολουθήσει και επιτροπές που δέχονται φοιτητές για μεταπτυχιακά, ξέρω ότι όλα αυτά είναι απλά λευκός θόρυβος στο βάθος. Στην ουσία αυτό που κοιτάζει για να σε δεχτεί κάποιο πανεπιστήμιο του εξωτερικού είναι τί πτυχίο έχεις (αν είναι δηλαδή σε κάποιο από τα γνωστά αντικείμενα κι αν έχει σχέση με τη θέση) και αν έχεις μεγάλο βαθμό. Κοιτάζουν κι άλλα, αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος. Όλα τα άλλα χάνονται στη σούπα του "που να ξέρω τί κάνει η κάθε χώρα;". Οπότε όσοι σκοπεύουν να στείλουν τα παιδιά τους για μεταπτυχιακά στο εξωτερικό να κοιτάξουν καλύτερα να εξασφαλίσουν πρωτιά, σε όποιο σύστημα και να'ναι, και εξωσχολική δραστηριότητα ασυνήθιστη.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2015)

SBE said:


> Φυσικά οποιεσδήποτε αλλαγές επηρεάζουν τα προγράμματα ανταλλαγών, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο ζήτημα.


Μα *αυτό* είναι το ζήτημα. Αν θέλεις να συμμετάσχεις στο Erasmus -ή άλλο πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής φοιτητών εντός ΕΕ- δεν θα μπορείς να μεταφέρεις μονάδες. Προσωπικά υποψιάζομαι ότι το πρόβλημα είναι και εδώ πως δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει αντιστοιχία και μεταφερόμενες μονάδες, διότι έτσι δεν θα υπάρχει κανενός είδους έλεγχος στο περιεχόμενο των μαθημάτων του κάθε καθηγητή.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2015)

Τί να σου πω. Είχα συμφοιτητές που πήγαν με τον Έρασμο σε ξένες χώρες πριν τις διδακτικές μονάδες/ πιστωτικές μονάδες, άρα κάποιος τρόπος αντιστοίχησης υπήρχε και τότε. Ίσως να μην ήταν τόσο εύκολος.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2015)

Να σου πω: *δεν* υπήρχε τρόπος αντιστοίχισης. Όσοι πήγαιναν Erasmus με το παλιό σύστημα δεν μπορούσαν να μεταφέρουν μονάδες κι αν το επιχειρούσαν συνήθως ο καθηγητής εδώ αρνούνταν να τις δεχτεί. Δεν είναι και τόσο φοβερό αν θέλεις απλώς να πας ένα εξάμηνο ή ένα χρόνο στο εξωτερικό χωρίς κανένα αντίκρισμα στις σπουδές σου και να καθυστερήσεις να πάρεις πτυχίο.


----------



## nickel (May 11, 2015)

Οι πανεπιστημιακοί και η αντιπολίτευση συγκεντρώνονται με σύνθημα «Όχι “Μπαλτά” στην Παιδεία», ο Κάτσικας του alfavita σχολιάζει με τίτλο «Συναγερμός “κατσαρόλας” γνωστών Πανεπιστημιακών για σωτηρία της Παιδείας της αγοράς». 

Καταλήγει το άρθρο του Χ. Κάτσικα:
Μιλάμε για ότι [sic] πιο αναχρονιστικό και συντηρητικό υπάρχει στην Ελληνική εκπαίδευση, σε τέτοιο βαθμό που η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ στο Κυριακάτικο άρθρο της τους ονομάζει "καταξιωμένους πανεπιστημιακούς δασκάλους". 

Θα περάσουμε καλά. Πιάνουμε γωνιακό τραπέζι στο σαλούν και παρακολουθούμε πώς θα διαλυθεί η Παιδεία σ' αυτόν το γύρο.


----------



## nickel (May 13, 2015)

Από προχτές, μετά την απάντηση που έδωσε ο Αλέξης Τσίπρας στον Σταύρο Θεοδωράκη, κατά την Ώρα του Πρωθυπουργού, για το θέμα της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας στις πανεπιστημιακές εκλογικές διαδικασίες, ήθελα να γράψω σχετικά και να καταλήξω στην προσωπική μου άποψη, ότι, αν υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε υποψία ότι η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία δεν διασφαλίζει το αδιάβλητο και τη μυστικότητα, ο ρόλος μιας σοβαρής, υπεύθυνης και σύγχρονης κυβέρνησης είναι να φροντίσει να τα διασφαλίζει. Όχι μόνο γιατί δεν πρέπει να φανεί ότι προτιμά διαδικασίες με άλλου είδους προβλήματα, που όμως συμφέρουν την κυβέρνηση, αλλά κυρίως και πάνω απ' όλα γιατί πρέπει να μάθουμε να ζούμε με την τεχνολογία και να ενισχύουμε συνεχώς τα θετικά της και να ακυρώνουμε τα αρνητικά της. Κάθε άλλη τεχνοφοβική ή τάχατες τεχνοφοβική προσέγγιση είναι σκοταδισμός και πριόνισμα της ανταγωνιστικότητας. 

Ωστόσο, δεν χρειάζεται να τα πω αυτά εδώ γιατί κάποιος που ξέρει καλά πώς λειτουργεί το συγκεκριμένο σύστημα (όπως πρέπει να λειτουργεί κάθε τέτοιο σύστημα) δίνει πλήρη και αναλυτική απάντηση, και προτείνω να τη διαβάσετε για να μη χρειαστεί να ξανασυζητήσουμε το θέμα. Φυσικά, ελπίζω να διατηρηθεί η ηλεκτρονική ψηφοφορία. Αλλά, ακόμα κι αν καταργηθεί προσωρινά, σύντομα θα επιστρέψει. Γιατί η καινοτομία πάντα κερδίζει στο τέλος κάθε λουδίτη και κάθε τεχνοφοβικό.


*Κατάργηση ηλεκτρονικών ψηφοφοριών και ψηφιακός αναλφαβητισμός*
https://www.void.gr/kargig/blog/2015/05/12/κατάργηση-ηλεκτρονικών-ψηφοφοριών-κ/


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Ρώτησα και άλλους λεξιλόγους και δεν υπήρξε αντίρρηση να μεταφερθεί κι αυτό το νήμα στα Πολιτικά.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

*Στο έλεος των ροπαλοφόρων*, του Κώστα Ρεσβάνη

Μετά τις νέες επιθέσεις, ίσως θα έπρεπε να δουν την εφαρμογή της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας και στις φοιτητικές εκλογές.

Για να μην πω ότι θα έπρεπε να προβλέπεται ψηφιακή πρόσβαση σε όλες τις παραδόσεις, ζωντανές και μαγνητοσκοπημένες — αλλά αυτό είναι ευρύτερο θέμα.


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Μαγνητοσκοπημένες παραδόσεις, για να τις δει ποιός;
Αν θες να κάνεις ονλάιν ή εξ αποστάσεως διδασκαλία δεν μαγνητοσκοπείς το μάθημα και λες στους φοιτητές δείτε το. Αυτά είναι τεχνικές της δεκαετίας του '70. 
Μην ανακατεύουμε αυτό που είναι τρέχον σήμερα στην θεωρία της εκπαίδευσης με αυτό που ήταν πριν 40 χρόνια (και που εφαρμόστηκε όπου εφαρμόστηκε). 
Μπορούμε άνετα να περάσουμε στο τρέχον στάδιο χωρίς να περάσουμε τα προηγούμενα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Εγώ ο φτωχός αναφέρθηκα σε κάτι που θα προσφέρει τουλάχιστον αυτό (πιλοτικά, μόνο ζωντανή μετάδοση των διαλέξεων, στο Τμήμα Πληροφορικής και Επικοινωνιών!).
http://www.di.uoa.gr/undergraduate/e-lectures

Εσύ μάλλον αναφέρεσαι σε αυτό:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?1371


----------



## SBE (May 15, 2015)

Προφανώς πρόκειται για διαλέξεις, όχι για μαθήματα.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2015)

Διάλεξη ονομάζουν την παράδοση του μαθήματος από τον καθηγητή.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2015)

Το ξέρω. 
Όπως επίσης ξέρω ότι πλέον σε περιβάλλον ανώτατης εκπαίδευσης αυτό δεν θεωρείται διδασκαλία. 
Είπαμε, τέρμα ο 20ος αιώνας.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 16, 2015)

Αυτό που είναι τρέχον είναι να δίνεται στους μαθητές ψηφιακά όλο το υλικό παράδοσης, το οποίο στα καλά πανεπιστήμια και στους καθηγητές με μεράκι σημαίνει *και βιντεάκια* (συνήθως ανεβασμένα στο youtube), στο στυλ των crash course ή των numberphile ή κάποιου ευφάνταστου custom στυλ.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

*Και γιατί να καταργηθούν οι πανελλαδικές;*

Με την ευκαιρία του σημερινού σαραντάκειου σημειώματος, θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση που με απασχολεί εδώ και καιρό: *γιατί θεωρούμε δεδομένο το ότι οι πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις είναι ένα από τα προβλήματα της εκπαίδευσης;* Μήπως το σύστημα εισαγωγής είναι σωστό και τα προβλήματα οφείλονται στο επίπεδο της λυκειακής εκπαίδευσης και στις εμμονές των γονιών; Αν θέλουμε να μην αποστηθίζουν οι μαθητές την εξεταστέα ύλη αρκεί να αλλάξουμε τη μορφή των ερωτήσεων και τον τρόπο διδασκαλίας της ύλης, δεν πετυχαίνουμε τίποτα με το να αλλάξουμε τον τρόπο της εξέτασης. Και επιπλέον, όποιο άλλο σύστημα κι αν εφαρμοστεί θα πάσχει από τα ίδια προβλήματα και θα είναι σίγουρα πιο διαβλητό.

Από την άλλη, σκεφτείτε το εξής: Μπορούμε να λύσουμε όλα τα προβλήματα της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης αν απαγορευτεί η εγγραφή φοιτητών πριν την ηλικία των 23 ετών. Ιδανικά μάλιστα, θα εγγράφονται μόνον όσοι έχουν εργαστεί σε πολλές και διαφορετικές δουλειές αφού αποφοίτησαν από το λύκειο. Έτσι πετυχαίνουμε τα εξής:
- Γράφονται στο πανεπιστήμιο ώριμοι άνθρωποι, όχι παιδιά όπως ήμασταν εμείς.
- Οι φοιτητές έχουν τον χρόνο να επιλέξουν τον τομέα που θέλουν πραγματικά να σπουδάσουν, και μάλιστα μπορούν να δουλέψουν μερικά χρόνια για να δουν αν όντως το θέλουν. 
- Η διδασκαλία στο πανεπιστήμιο παύει να είναι αφηρημένη, αφού ο φοιτητής έχει ήδη μια πρακτική γνώση του αντικειμένου και ζητάει συνειδητά να μάθει περισσότερα.
- Εξαφανίζεται αυτομάτως το άγχος των μαθητών και η πίεση από τους γονείς.
- Καταργείται η ανάγκη για φροντιστήρια.

Πείτε μου αν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2015)

Επιπροσθέτως: παύει το λύκειο να είναι μια ατέρμονη προετοιμασία για τις πανελλαδικές, αντί για κανονικός κρίκος της εκπαιδευτικής διαδικασίας.

Το πρόβλημα είναι πού θα βρουν δουλειά όλοι μόλις τελειώσουν το λύκειο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Θα σχολιάσω ένα από αυτά που έβαλες, Χαρβ. Έχεις αναλογιστεί πόσοι επιστήμονες, των θετικών επιστημών, είχαν ήδη πετύχει (ή έστω, δρομολογήσει) στα 23 τους τις πιο σημαντικές συνεισφορές τους στον τομέα τους;

Επί της ουσίας, καμία συζήτηση για τις τεχνικές παροχής και το περιεχόμενο της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης δεν μπορεί να αποκοπεί από το πρώτο, θεμελιώδες ερώτημα: Γιατί; 

Μια παρατήρηση μόνο για το εξεταστικό: Το γεγονός ότι το σύστημα των εξετάσεων είναι αδιάβλητο (και μπράβο μας) και διαφανές (με την έννοια ότι το παιχνίδι δεν αλλάζει στη μέση, πράγμα που _συνήθως_ ισχύει) δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό ή δίκαιο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Σημαίνει απλώς ότι ως κοινωνία έχουμε καταφέρει να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά ένας πρακτικός αλγόριθμος στον οποίο έχουμε συμφωνήσει και τον οποίο είμαστε αποφασισμένοι ως κοινωνία να κρατούμε απλό και διαφανή, έστω και σε βάρος ακόμη και εύκολων ποιοτικών βελτιώσεων.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα σχολιάσω ένα από αυτά που έβαλες, Χαρβ. Έχεις αναλογιστεί πόσοι επιστήμονες, των θετικών επιστημών, είχαν ήδη πετύχει (ή έστω, δρομολογήσει) στα 23 τους τις πιο σημαντικές συνεισφορές τους στον τομέα τους;


Σίγουρα πολύ λιγότεροι από αυτούς που εγκαταλείπουν τη σχολή τους γιατί ανακαλύπτουν στο 4ο έτος ότι δεν τους αρέσει. 
Πάντως το σύστημά μου θα προέβλεπε εξαιρέσεις για παιδιά με ιδιαίτερη κλίση σε κάποιον τομέα (κάτι σαν το advanced placement στις ΗΠΑ) - απλά δεν ήθελα να μπω σε λεπτομέρειες.
Και τρίτον (μιλάμε για πλειάδα αντεπιχειρημάτων εδώ, όχι αστεία ), μπορείς να εργάζεσαι και να εκπαιδεύεσαι στον τομέα σου ακόμα και χωρίς να φοιτάς στο πανεπιστήμιο. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Μια παρατήρηση μόνο για το εξεταστικό: Το γεγονός ότι το σύστημα των εξετάσεων είναι αδιάβλητο (και μπράβο μας) και διαφανές (με την έννοια ότι το παιχνίδι δεν αλλάζει στη μέση, πράγμα που _συνήθως_ ισχύει) δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι σωστό ή δίκαιο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Σημαίνει απλώς ότι ως κοινωνία έχουμε καταφέρει να λειτουργεί ικανοποιητικά ένας πρακτικός αλγόριθμος στον οποίο έχουμε συμφωνήσει και τον οποίο είμαστε αποφασισμένοι ως κοινωνία να κρατούμε απλό και διαφανή, έστω και σε βάρος ακόμη και εύκολων ποιοτικών βελτιώσεων.


Ποια βελτίωση θεωρείς εύκολη; Είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάθε προσπάθεια βελτίωσης θα καταλήξει σε ένα χειρότερο και (το κυριότερο) πιο άδικο σύστημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Την κανονικοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων, π.χ. :) 

Αφού θέλεις να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά, μια καλή λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας συνδυασμός του σημερινού συστήματος (πανελλαδικές κλπ) με προκαταρκτικό έτος και δεύτερες δημόσιες (όχι κατά σχολή) εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης για την επιλογή της συνέχειας.

Με άλλα λόγια, οι πανελλαδικές κάνουν ένα πρώτο ξεκαθάρισμα, οι «πιστοποιητικές» δίνουν πρόσθετες μονάδες συνέχισης σε συγκεκριμένη σχολή/ειδικότητα κλπ. Έτσι θα μπορούσε ίσως να παρακαμφθεί ο φόβος (που ανέπτυξε σωστά ο 40κος) ότι στην Ιατρική θα πηγαίνουν μόνο τα παιδιά των γιατρών κλπ.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

Μα δεν χρειάζεται κανονικοποίηση, αφού εισάγονται οι πρώτοι πάντα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Χμμ, συγγνώμη, πρόσθεσα και δεύτερη παράγραφο στο μεταξύ όπου βοηθάει η κανονικοποίηση. :) Αλλά και με τις τωρινές συνθήκες, νομίζω ότι η κανονικοποίηση βγάζει από το παιχνίδι το αν τα θέματα ήταν εύκολα, δύσκολα, βατά κλπ.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

Πριν δούμε άλλες προτάσεις, θα ήθελα να μου πει κάποιος αν πάσχει κάπου η δική μου ιδέα και αν υπάρχει κάποιο από τα υποτιθέμενα προβλήματα των πανελλαδικών που δεν λύνεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Αν δεν βρείτε τίποτα, την πάω κατευθείαν στο υπουργείο


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Χαρβ, για να καταλάβω καλύτερα αυτή την ιδέα σου θα ήθελα μερικά πρακτικά παραδείγματα της διάρθρωσης του χρόνου των 18χρονων αποφοίτων και του τρόπου με τον οποίο οι πολλαπλές επαγγελματικές εμπειρίες σε ανειδίκευτες εργασίες επί τέσσερα χρόνια θα βοηθήσουν κάποιον να επιλέξει το επάγγελμά του. Αν θέλεις, μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις και το θέμα των στρατιωτικών υποχρεώσεων, μαζί με τον τρόπο που θα διατηρούν την επαφή τους με τα βασικά έστω που έμαθαν στο Λύκειο.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2015)

Να δίνονται στη δευτεροβάθμια περισσότερες ευκαιρίες να ανακαλύψεις τα πραγματικά σου ενδιαφέροντα, την κλίση σου. Και να υπάρχει στην τριτοβάθμια μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία σε περίπτωση που καθυστερημένα ανακαλύπτεις τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, στην κοινωνία που θα αλλάζουμε απασχόληση πολύ συχνότερα από κάθε άλλη εποχή, ας μάθουμε πρώτα απ' όλα να είμαστε ευέλικτοι. Καλύτερα να συζητήσουμε πρώτα για το περιεχόμενο της δευτεροβάθμιας και τις μεθόδους διδασκαλίας και έπειτα να δούμε πώς θα γίνεται η μεταπήδηση σε ειδικότητες, με κάποιους τρόπους επιλογής (αυτό που λέμε εξετάσεις).

Αλλά ρίξτε πρώτα μια ματιά στο τι διδάσκεται στη δευτεροβάθμια και πώς...


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2015)

nickel said:


> Να δίνονται στη δευτεροβάθμια περισσότερες ευκαιρίες να ανακαλύψεις τα πραγματικά σου ενδιαφέροντα, την κλίση σου.



Καλό θα ήταν, φυσικά, αλλά νομίζω ότι ο περισσότερος κόσμος ανακαλύπτει τις κλίσεις και τα ενδιαφέροντά του μετά από κάποια ηλικία, όχι γιατί πριν δεν τα είχε εξερευνήσει, απλά για βιολογικούς λόγους. Νομίζω ότι είναι μικρή η μερίδα του πληθυσμού που δύναται από νωρίς να ανακαλύψει την κλίση της.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

Πολύ ευχαρίστως. Τα πιο προφανή παραδείγματα είναι φυσικά οι πολυτεχνικές σχολές: αν νομίζεις ότι θέλεις να γίνεις μηχανολόγος, πήγαινε να δουλέψεις ως ανειδίκευτος σε ένα συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων για να δεις αν όντως σου αρέσουν οι μηχανές, μετά δοκίμασε μία-δύο άλλες δουλειές, κι αν μετά από 5 χρόνια εξακολουθείς να ενδιαφέρεσαι για τη μηχανολογία τότε μπαίνεις στη σχολή χωρίς εξετάσεις, μόνο με το βιογραφικό σου, κάποιες συστατικές επιστολές και μια συνέντευξη. Αντίστοιχα ο υποψήφιος βιολόγος μπορεί να απασχοληθεί σε έναν σταθμό ιχθυοκαλλιέργειας, ο ιστορικός/φιλόσοφος/φιλόλογος σε έναν εκδοτικό οίκο ή ένα περιοδικό κ.ο.κ. Έχει σημασία όμως να δοκιμάσεις και άλλες δουλειές, για να μπορείς να αλλάξεις γνώμη.

Το σύστημά μου προβλέπει επίσης την επαναφορά της μαθητείας, δηλαδή κάτι σαν πρακτική άσκηση αλλά πριν τις σπουδές και όχι μετά: μπορεί δηλαδή το κράτος να επιδοτεί τον εργοδότη που προσλαμβάνει υποψήφιους φοιτητές που ενδιαφέρονται για τον συγκεκριμένο τομέα. Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι πολύ πιο χρήσιμο απ' ό,τι τα προγράμματα stage.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Καλές ιδέες, Χαρβ.

Ο θεσμός της μαθητείας είναι πολύ χρήσιμος, αρκεί να μην πλαστογραφηθεί όπως έγινε με τα σταζ.

Η επόμενη κρίσιμη ερώτηση, σε συνδυασμό και με την πιο πάνω παρατήρηση του Νίκελ, στο 1407, είναι τότε η εξής:

Στο (πιο προοδευμένο, εννοείται) εξωτερικό γιατί δεν χρειάζεται τόσος πολύς χρόνος μέχρι να κατασταλάξει ένας απόφοιτος; (Συνήθως πάνε να σπουδάσουν αμέσως ή κάνουν ένα διάλειμμα ενός, δυο χρόνων το πολύ όπου συνήθως ταξιδεύουν.) Η γνώμη μου είναι ότι έχουν ήδη κατασταλάξει αρκετά στη διάρκεια της δευτεροβάθμιας και έχουν αποκτήσει και πολλές πρακτικές εμπειρίες με δουλειές ή μαθητεία στις διακοπές τους (ή αντί για φροντιστήρια). Θέλω να πω ότι μου φαίνεται υπερβολικά πολύς ο χρόνος για να κατασταλάξει κάποιος και συμφωνώ με τον Νίκελ ότι θα έπρεπε να αποκτώνται όσο γίνεται περισσότερες από τις εμπειρίες που περιγράφεις στη διάρκεια της δευτεροβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης. Αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με καλύτερες δυνατότητες μεταπήδησης και πιο ευέλικτα διδακτικά προγράμματα θα πρέπει να είναι μάλλον αρκετό.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

Όχι παντού - στην Αμερική, οι «δύσκολες» σχολές απαιτούν μια προκαταρκτική φοίτηση σε κολέγιο όπου παρακολουθείς διάφορα μαθήματα και έχεις την ευκαιρία να αλλάξεις κατεύθυνση αν δεις ότι σου αρέσει κάτι άλλο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος, μπορείς να αλλάζεις major κάθε εβδομάδα :)). Όσο για την Ευρώπη, εμείς θα τους δείξουμε τον δρόμο και σε αυτόν τον τομέα 

ΥΓ: Πέρα από τα αστεία, δεν είναι υπερβολικό να απαιτεί κανείς από ένα παιδί του λυκείου να διαβάζει τα μαθήματα, να παρακολουθεί εξωσχολικές δραστηριότητες και παράλληλα να ψάχνει για δουλειά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> ΥΓ: Πέρα από τα αστεία, δεν είναι υπερβολικό να απαιτεί κανείς από ένα παιδί του λυκείου να διαβάζει τα μαθήματα, να παρακολουθεί εξωσχολικές δραστηριότητες και παράλληλα να ψάχνει για δουλειά;


Όχι, αν δεν το φορτώνεις επιπλέον και υπέρμετρα με το φροντιστηριακό βάρος. Όσο για τις εξωσχολικές δραστηριότητες δεν θα πρέπει είτε να ανήκουν στο ευρύτερο πλαίσιο της καλλιέργειας είτε στο ψάξιμο του τι θα γίνω όταν μεγαλώσω;


----------



## Palavra (May 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αφού θέλεις να συζητήσουμε σοβαρά, μια καλή λύση θα μπορούσε να είναι ένας συνδυασμός του σημερινού συστήματος (πανελλαδικές κλπ) με προκαταρκτικό έτος και δεύτερες δημόσιες (όχι κατά σχολή) εξετάσεις πιστοποίησης για την επιλογή της συνέχειας.


Παρόμοιο σύστημα με αυτό που υπάρχει στη Γαλλία, δηλαδή. 



dharvatis said:


> Πολύ ευχαρίστως. Τα πιο προφανή παραδείγματα είναι φυσικά οι πολυτεχνικές σχολές: αν νομίζεις ότι θέλεις να γίνεις μηχανολόγος, πήγαινε να δουλέψεις ως ανειδίκευτος σε ένα συνεργείο αυτοκινήτων [...]Έχει σημασία όμως να δοκιμάσεις και άλλες δουλειές, για να μπορείς να αλλάξεις γνώμη.


Οι αντιρρήσεις μου σε αυτό είναι οι εξής δύο: 

α) Πολλοί 18χρονοι σπούδασαν αυτό που τους άρεσε και συνεχίζουν να ασκούν το επάγγελμα που σπούδασαν και μεγάλοι. Επομένως, το πρόβλημα της επιλογής άσχετου επαγγέλματος εντοπίζεται κυρίως στη δευτεροβάθμια, όπως είπε ο Νίκελ. Δεν μπορούμε να θεωρούμε αυτομάτως σαν κοινωνία ότι τα 18χρονα είναι βρέφη που δεν μπορούν να αποφασίζουν για το μέλλον τους. Το λέω αυτό γιατί στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα: εκεί που στις ΗΠΑ, ας πούμε, μπορείς μια χαρά να είσαι καταξιωμένος στο επάγγελμά σου και πριν τα 30, εδώ μέχρι να σαραντίσεις σε θεωρούν όλοι μικρό και άπειρο.

β) Και γιατί να κάνεις στη ζωή σου για πάντα το επάγγελμα που σπούδασες; Αντιθέτως: θα έπρεπε να προσφέρονται ευκαιρίες κινητικότητας μεταξύ επαγγελμάτων, ώστε να μπορείς να αλλάζεις κατεύθυνση στη ζωή σου όποτε το αποφασίσεις. Πρόσφατα μας έλεγε ένας φίλος που έχει ζήσει στην Ολλανδία ότι γνώριζε εκεί ανθρώπους που είχαν αλλάξει επάγγελμα και είχαν γίνει, π.χ., αγρότες μετά από μια δεκαετία επιτυχημένης καριέρας στη δικηγορία. Επειδή το προτιμούσαν. Και κυρίως, επειδή *μπορούσαν*.

Επομένως, οι διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν καταρχάς στο λύκειο και σε δεύτερη φάση στο πανεπιστήμιο - να μπορείς, ας πούμε, να αλλάξεις αντικείμενο σπουδών προτού αυτές τελειώσουν, όπως γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι κάπου εδώ πρέπει να ξαναγυρίσουμε στο ερώτημα που έθεσα πιο πριν. Γιατί σπουδάζει κανείς στην τριτοβάθμια. Επειδή νομίζω πως η υπόρρητη απάντηση που δίνει στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό της η ελληνική κοινωνία δεν είναι «για να γίνει καλύτερος επιστήμονας στον κλάδο που του αρέσει» ή έστω «για να βρει μια καλή δουλειά» αλλά «για να βρει μια σίγουρη και ασφαλή δουλειά *στο Δημόσιο*» --και στην απάντηση αυτή και στους ενδιάμεσους στόχους που θέτει νομίζω ότι έχει υποταχτεί όλο το εκπαιδευτικό μας σύστημα εδώ και χρόνια πια.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα σχολιάσω ένα από αυτά που έβαλες, Χαρβ. Έχεις αναλογιστεί πόσοι επιστήμονες, των θετικών επιστημών, είχαν ήδη πετύχει (ή έστω, δρομολογήσει) στα 23 τους τις πιο σημαντικές συνεισφορές τους στον τομέα τους;


Θα πάω πίσω τη συζήτηση. 
Επί αυτού να προσθέσω κάτι που ίσως να μας λέει και το αντίθετο του μύθου ότι μόνο οι νέοι δημιουργούν:
Μεγάλες συνεισφορές στους διάφορους τομείς της επιστήμης έχει παρατηρηθεί ότι προέρχονται από άτομα που βρέθηκαν στους κλάδους αυτούς σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία, ενώ είχαν προηγούμενα εκπαιδευτεί σε άλλους κλάδους. 
Όπερ εστί μεθερμηνευόμενον: δεν είναι η ηλικία αλλά η νέα ματιά που διεγείρει τη δημιουργικότητα- όσοι εργάζονται πολλά χρόνια σε ένα αντικείμενο συχνά δεν βλέπουν κάτι που μπορεί να το δει κάποιος που είναι έξω από το αντικείμενο ή που δεν έχει μάθει σε συγκεκριμένο τρόπο σκέψης. 
Υπάρχει σχετική βιβλιογραφία, το πιο πάνω δεν το έβγαλα από το μυαλό μου, ούτε είναι ράδιο αρβύλα. Είναι όμως η απάντηση στο γιατί οι νέοι έχουν καλύτερες ιδέες; Μήπως έχει να κάνει με τη δομή του εγκεφάλου τους; Η απάντηση είναι ότι όχι, ο εγκέφαλος δεν παύει να λειτουργεί αποτελεσματικά όσο μεγαλώνουμε. Απλά όσο πιο πολύ εργαζόμαστε σε ένα αντικείμενο τόσο παγιώνεται η μεθοδολογία μας, οι απόψεις μας για το τί είναι αποδεκτό κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά εγώ δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι «μόνο οι νέοι δημιουργούν».

Απλώς μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό το υποχρεωτικό χάσιμο χρόνου για ταλαντούχους ανθρώπους που θα μπορούσαν να είναι έως και πολύ παραγωγικοί ενώ άλλοι μαδούν ακόμη τη μαργαρίτα.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

Και τώρα πίσω στο θέμα:
Υπάρχει διεθνώς εμπειρία στις σπουδές σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία από τα 17-18. Σε χώρες που είναι π.χ. υποχρεωτική η στρατιωτική θητεία με το τέλος του σχολείου. Κύπρος, Ισραήλ κλπ. 
Για το Ισραήλ πιο συγκεκριμένα, από άνθρωπο που είχε σπουδάσει εκεί και σύγκρινε το σύστημα με τις ΗΠΑ (τον Νταν Αριέλι, που τα είχε πει αυτά σε συνέντευξη) ξέρουμε ότι: πολλοί φοιτητές στο Ισραήλ είναι οικογενειάρχες ή έχουν κανονικές δουλειές, οπότε το πανεπιστήμιο είναι κάτι που κάνουν στον ελεύθερο χρόνο τους ή που προσπαθούν να το βολέψουν με τις άλλες υποχρεώσεις τους. Δεν υπάρχει η έννοια της πανεπιστημιούπολης (δική μου απόδοση του campus) όπου όλα είναι προγραμματισμένα για να διευκολύνουν τη μελέτη και την αποκλειστική αφοσίωση σε αυτή. Δε μου φαίνεται να διαφέρει πολύ από τα Ευρωπαϊκά συστήματα και τόσο, με τη διαφορά ότι στην Ευρώπη οι φοιτητές στα 18 είναι περισσότεροι. 
Από την άλλη, έχω δει το σύστημα της πανεπιστημιούπολης όπου όλα εξυπηρετούν μόνο ένα στόχο, τη μελέτη, και μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ. Δεν ξέρω αν θα αρέσει σε φοιτητές που δεν είναι τόσο της θεωρίας και του διαβάσματος, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία. 

Η γνώμη μου για τις εξετάσεις: πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιο σύστημα επιλογής και πάντα θα υπάρχουν φοιτητές που θα προετοιμάζονται γι'αυτό με κάποια στρατηγική- με κάποιο σχέδιο που έχει στόχο να μειώσει το κόστος και να μεγιστοποιήσει την απόδοση. Αν αύριο αποφασίζαμε ότι θα εξετάζονται οι μαθητές όχι στην έκθεση αλλά στη σκοποβολή, θα είχαμε την επομένη φροντιστήρια σκοποβολής. Επομένως δεν χρειάζεται να κατηγορούμε τη διαδικασία επιλογής. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στο ΗΒ πιο δύσκολη σχολή είναι η ιατρική, όπως καταλαβαίνω. Οι θέσεις είναι περιορισμένες και όλοι σχεδόν οι αριστούχοι θέλουν να γίνουν γιατροί, οπότε αναγκαστικά πολλοί αριστούχοι θα μείνουν απ'έξω. Η διαδικασία επιλογής είναι με εξετάσεις (ίδιες για όλους) και με συνέντευξη του υποψήφιου κατόπιν γραπτής αίτησης με βιογραφικά στοιχεία κλπ, κατά την οποία καλείται να δείξει στην επιτροπή του πανεπιστημίου της επιλογής του ότι ενδιαφέρεται για την ιατρική για καθαρά ανθρωπιστικούς λόγους (καλός χαρακτήρας, διάθεση για προσφορά στον πλησίον κλπ) και να φέρει αποδείξεις ότι έχει ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον για τη σχολή αυτή. Αυτό μεταφράζεται ως εξής: ντοσιέ με αποδείξεις για τις σχετικές δραστηριότητες. Δηλαδή υλικό (επίσημο και ανεπίσημο) που να αποδεικνύει ότι ο υποψήφιος ήταν εθελοντής στο τοπικό του νοσοκομείο, ότι έκανε μαθήματα πρώτων βοηθειών και τα εφάρμοσε κιόλας, ότι πήγε και φρόντισε ορφανά κλπ κλπ Επειδή ο ανταγωνισμός όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια μεγαλώνει, δεν αρκεί πλέον να έχει πάει ένα μήνα εθελοντής στο νοσοκομείο της γειτονιάς σου αλλά ζητάνε πια όλο και πιο εξωτικά πράγματα, όπως π.χ. να έχεις κάνει εθελοντισμό σε τριτοκοσμική χώρα (πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο για παιδί 18 χρονών), να έχεις παρακολουθήσει εργαστηριακά μαθήματα βιολογίας πιο προχωρημένα από τα σχολικά (υπάρχουν πανεπιστήμια και άλλοι φορείς που κάνουν τέτοια μαθήματα) κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Έχουν ακουστεί κατά καιρούς φωνές που καταδικάζουν το σύστημα αυτό γιατί λένε ότι αποκλείει τα παιδιά από οικογένειες με χαμηλό εισόδημα/ επαρχιακά μέρη, οι οποίες δεν έχουν τη δυνατότητα να πληρώσουν για όλα αυτά. 
Από την άλλη μου έλεγε μια φίλη που πάει το παιδί της σε ιδιωτικό σχολείο ότι οι γονείς ενός συμμαθητή του (13 ετών) που έχουν κάποια οικονομική άνεση και θέλουν το παιδί τους να γίνει γιατρός, βρήκαν ή ίδρυσαν, δε θυμάμαι καλά, κάποιο ίδρυμα φιλανθρωπικό σε κάποια χώρα της Αφρικής και του έκαναν δωρεές και πάνε τα καλοκαίρια εκεί για να κάνει το παιδί τους (13 ετών, επαναλαμβάνω) εθελοντισμό του στυλ "διάβασε παραμύθια στα ορφανά". Φυσικά τα ορφανά επωφελούνται από τις δωρεές και δεν υποφέρουν ιδιαίτερα φαντάζομαι που έρχεται ένα 13χρονο εγγλεζάκι μια βδομάδα το χρόνο και τα πρήζει με τα παραμύθια ή τους σερβίρει πρωινό στην κουζίνα, ενώ οι γονείς του βγάζουν φωτογραφίες τα πάντα για να έχουν απόδειξη ότι τα έκανε (άσχετα από το αν αυτό είναι ηθικό κλπ κλπ). Αλλά πόσοι γονείς μπορούν να αναλάβουν τέτοιο έξοδο;

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, καμιά φορά ακόμα κι αυτά δεν φτάνουν και διαβάζω στις εφημερίδες ότι υπάρχουν αρκετά αγγλόπουλα που αναζητούν σπουδές σε άλλες χώρες (αγγλόφωνες, πάντα, ΗΠΑ κλασσικά, ιατρική τα περισσότερα). 

Υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος να γίνει κανείς γιατρός; Ναι. Αν πάρεις πτυχίο συναφούς ειδικότητας και είσαι πάνω από κάποια ηλικία (όχι την κανονική ηλικία πανεπιστημίου) και έχεις ένα σοβαρό βιογραφικό μπορείς να κάνεις αίτηση για το ειδικό πρόγραμμα ιατρικών σπουδών που έχει λίγο μικρότερη διάρκεια από την κανονική ιατρική. Το έκανε μια γνωστή μου που είχε διδακτορικό στη βιολογία, ερευνητικό έργο και εργασία σε πανεπιστήμια. Τους είπε στη συνέντευξη ότι θέλει να κάνει κλινική έρευνα που δεν της επιτρέπεται σαν βιολόγος. Στην πραγματικότητα ήθελε μια ειδικότητα από αυτές που ανοίγεις ιατρείο σε σικ γειτονιά, έχεις λίγη πελατεία που σου αφήνει χοντρά λεφτά κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Αυτά τα έγραψα για να μην νομίζουμε ότι ορισμένα προβλήματα είναι μόνο ελληνικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

:up::clap::upz:


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά εγώ δεν έγραψα πουθενά ότι «μόνο οι νέοι δημιουργούν».
> 
> Απλώς μου φάνηκε υπερβολικό το υποχρεωτικό χάσιμο χρόνου για ταλαντούχους ανθρώπους που θα μπορούσαν να είναι έως και πολύ παραγωγικοί ενώ άλλοι μαδούν ακόμη τη μαργαρίτα.



ΟΚ, να πω πάντως ότι πιάνοντας τις θετικές επιστήμες:
Σχετικότητα- Αινστάιν 37 ετών στην πρώτη δημοσίευση
Τρανζίστορ- Σόκλει 37 ετών όταν έγραψε την περίφημη σελίδα στο εργαστηριακό του τετράδιο
Ράδιο- η Μαρί Κιουρί πήγε πανεπιστήμιο στα 24 (επίσημα), έκανε τις πρώτες της εργαστηριακές ανακαλύψεις στα 30 και πήρε το πρώτο της Νόμπελ στα 36 (τότε τα έδιναν πιο γρήγορα). 
Και μια που τον αναφέραμε, ο Νόμπελ κατοχύρωσε το δυναμίτη σε ηλικία 34 ετών. 
Ο Χολόνιακ που εφεύρε τα λεντάκια, ήταν 34. 
Γραφένιο- ο νεότερος από τους νομπελίστες ήταν 30 ετών όταν έγινε η ανακάλυψη
Ο Μπελ κατοχύρωσε το τηλέφωνο σε ηλικία 29 ετών, αλλά συνέχισε τς ευρεσιτεχνίες μέχρι που πέθανε. 

Οπότε θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον μιλάμε για ηλικίες 29-39 περισσότερο. Και δεν έχω κοιτάξει καν την ιατρική, που είναι όλοι πολύ μεγαλύτεροι.


----------



## SBE (May 20, 2015)

Σχετικά με το γαλλικό σύστημα: είχα πρόσφατα συμφοιτητές ένα μπουλούκι γαλλάκια σε πρόγραμμα ανταλλαγής, απόφοιτους των Γκραντ Εκόλ (μηχανικοί οι περισσότεροι). 
Πέρα από το ότι ήταν οι μισοί παιδιά μηχανικών- κι όχι όποιον κι όποιων μηχανικών, η μητέρα του ενός ήταν πρόεδρος της παγκόσμιας ομοσπονδίας γυναικών μηχανικών, π.χ.- αν τους ρώταγες για τις σπουδές και το σχολείο σου έλεγαν ιστορίες για ατέρμονα φροντιστήρια που ξεκινάγανε από την πρώτη γυμνασίου. Με συνεχείς εξετάσεις και παραεξετάσεις και προετοιμασία κλπ κλπ. Και για νοοτροπία μπήκες= είσαι αστέρι, δεν μπήκες= ου να μου χαθείς καθυστερημένε. 

Επίσης κάποιος μου έλεγε ότι στη Γερμανία οι φοιτητές που είναι άνω μιας ηλικίας δεν θεωρούνται φυσιολογικό φαινόμενο. Ότι δηλαδή αν αποφασίσεις στα 40 να ξαναπάς πανεπιστήμιο κάτι δεν πάει καλά με σένα. Δεν ξέρω αν αληθεύει.


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Οι αντιρρήσεις μου σε αυτό είναι οι εξής δύο:
> 
> α) Πολλοί 18χρονοι σπούδασαν αυτό που τους άρεσε και συνεχίζουν να ασκούν το επάγγελμα που σπούδασαν και μεγάλοι. Επομένως, το πρόβλημα της επιλογής άσχετου επαγγέλματος εντοπίζεται κυρίως στη δευτεροβάθμια, όπως είπε ο Νίκελ. Δεν μπορούμε να θεωρούμε αυτομάτως σαν κοινωνία ότι τα 18χρονα είναι βρέφη που δεν μπορούν να αποφασίζουν για το μέλλον τους. Το λέω αυτό γιατί στην Ελλάδα υπάρχει αυτό το πρόβλημα: εκεί που στις ΗΠΑ, ας πούμε, μπορείς μια χαρά να είσαι καταξιωμένος στο επάγγελμά σου και πριν τα 30, εδώ μέχρι να σαραντίσεις σε θεωρούν όλοι μικρό και άπειρο.


Μα το δικό μου σύστημα δεν σε εμποδίζει να σπουδάσεις αυτό που θέλεις, απλά σε υποχρεώνει να το σπουδάσεις σε μεγαλύτερη ηλικία και αφού βεβαιωθείς ότι αυτό θέλεις. Πιστεύω ότι η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των φοιτητών θα ωφεληθεί από κάτι τέτοιο.



Palavra said:


> β) Και γιατί να κάνεις στη ζωή σου για πάντα το επάγγελμα που σπούδασες; Αντιθέτως: θα έπρεπε να προσφέρονται ευκαιρίες κινητικότητας μεταξύ επαγγελμάτων, ώστε να μπορείς να αλλάζεις κατεύθυνση στη ζωή σου όποτε το αποφασίσεις. Πρόσφατα μας έλεγε ένας φίλος που έχει ζήσει στην Ολλανδία ότι γνώριζε εκεί ανθρώπους που είχαν αλλάξει επάγγελμα και είχαν γίνει, π.χ., αγρότες μετά από μια δεκαετία επιτυχημένης καριέρας στη δικηγορία. Επειδή το προτιμούσαν. Και κυρίως, επειδή *μπορούσαν*.


Δεν είπα πουθενά ότι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ακολουθείς το ίδιο επάγγελμα για πάντα - αν προσέξεις μάλιστα, θα δεις ότι η ηλικία των 23 ετών που αναφέρω είναι η ελάχιστη και τίποτα δεν σε εμποδίζει να γραφτείς αργότερα στο πανεπιστήμιο. Μπορείς λοιπόν πολύ καλά να ξεκινήσεις μια δουλειά και, όποτε θελήσεις, να πας να σπουδάσεις κάτι άλλο.



Palavra said:


> Επομένως, οι διορθωτικές παρεμβάσεις θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν καταρχάς στο λύκειο και σε δεύτερη φάση στο πανεπιστήμιο - να μπορείς, ας πούμε, να αλλάξεις αντικείμενο σπουδών προτού αυτές τελειώσουν, όπως γίνεται στις ΗΠΑ.


Στο λύκειο δεν γίνεται: εδώ δεν γνωρίζεις τίποτα για τη σχολή που διαλέγεις, πώς θα μπορείς να αποφασίσεις ότι τελικά δεν σου αρέσει και να αλλάξεις αντικείμενο; Όσο για το πανεπιστήμιο, εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις αυτή τη δυνατότητα αλλά αυτό είναι άσχετο από τη διαδικασία εισαγωγής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά γιατί _οπωσδήποτε_ 23 και όχι 21 ή 25; Και γιατί να περιμένει _υποχρεωτικά_ κάποιος που έχει αποφασίσει, που νιώθει κλίση στα 18 του (ή και από πιο μικρός/μικρή ακόμα);


----------



## dharvatis (May 20, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, αλλά γιατί _οπωσδήποτε_ 23 και όχι 21 ή 25; Και γιατί να περιμένει _υποχρεωτικά_ κάποιος που έχει αποφασίσει, που νιώθει κλίση στα 18 του (ή και από πιο μικρός/μικρή ακόμα);


Καλά, το 23 δεν είναι απόλυτο, θα το διαπραγματευτώ με τους φορείς 
Και το «να περιμένει» δεν είναι ακριβές: ιδανικά, θα ξεκινήσει από τα 18 να ασχολείται με αυτό που θέλει, αλλά πρακτικά και όχι θεωρητικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2015)

Να και ένα σχετικό από μια έρευνα που θυμήθηκα για την εγγραφή στα αμερικάνικα πανεπιστήμια (όπου είναι ελεύθερη):



> Students’ choices about which university to attend are influenced by the weather on the day they visit campus with, surprisingly, cloudier days predicting a greater likelihood of enrollment.


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2015)

Πάντως εμένα κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με το να αρχίσεις να κάνεις κάτι επειδή νομίζεις ότι θα σου αρέσει αλλά το κάνεις (σε αφήνουν να το κάνεις) χωρίς να έχεις προετοιμαστεί κανονικά γι' αυτό. Θα μου ακουγόταν πιο πρακτικό και λογικό να επιβαλλόταν πρακτική επαφή με το αντικείμενο στη διάρκεια των σπουδών. Αλλιώς, έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιο κάρο μπαίνει μπροστά από άλογο. Για να επιδιορθώσω μια τηλεόραση περιμένω να μου πουν πρώτα πώς δουλεύει καθώς θα μου τη δείχνουν και μετά θα τη χαλάσουν και θα μου πουν «Φτιάχ' την». Στην πρακτική που θα προηγείται των κανονικών σπουδών θα μου πει ο μάστορας πώς δουλεύει η τηλεόραση; Θα μου μάθει ο δικηγόρος που με έχει βοηθό τον νόμο; Θα μου πει ο αρχιγιατρός τη διαφορά του συκωτιού από τον σπλήνα; Και πώς θα αποκτήσω σωστή αντίληψη του αντικειμένου που με ενδιαφέρει αν το προσεγγίσω φοβισμένος, χωρίς τη θεωρητική γνώση, χωρίς τη χαρά να εφαρμόσω τη θεωρία που μόλις έμαθα;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> Η γνώμη μου για τις εξετάσεις: πάντα θα υπάρχει κάποιο σύστημα επιλογής...



Ίσως. Πιστεύω ότι κάποια στιγμή είναι πιθανό να πάψει να υπάρχει σύστημα επιλογής, γιατί δεν είναι απαραίτητο.


----------



## dharvatis (May 21, 2015)

nickel said:


> Πάντως εμένα κάτι δεν μου πάει καλά με το να αρχίσεις να κάνεις κάτι επειδή νομίζεις ότι θα σου αρέσει αλλά το κάνεις (σε αφήνουν να το κάνεις) χωρίς να έχεις προετοιμαστεί κανονικά γι' αυτό. Θα μου ακουγόταν πιο πρακτικό και λογικό να επιβαλλόταν πρακτική επαφή με το αντικείμενο στη διάρκεια των σπουδών. Αλλιώς, έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιο κάρο μπαίνει μπροστά από άλογο. Για να επιδιορθώσω μια τηλεόραση περιμένω να μου πουν πρώτα πώς δουλεύει καθώς θα μου τη δείχνουν και μετά θα τη χαλάσουν και θα μου πουν «Φτιάχ' την». Στην πρακτική που θα προηγείται των κανονικών σπουδών θα μου πει ο μάστορας πώς δουλεύει η τηλεόραση; Θα μου μάθει ο δικηγόρος που με έχει βοηθό τον νόμο; Θα μου πει ο αρχιγιατρός τη διαφορά του συκωτιού από τον σπλήνα;


Εγώ πάλι πιστεύω ότι το να διδαχθείς τη θεωρία του ηλεκτρομαγνητισμού _αφού _συναρμολογήσεις και αποσυναρμολογήσεις μερικές τηλεοράσεις είναι πολύ πιο αποτελεσματικό. Και εννοείται ότι δεν θα πάει ένας απόφοιτος λυκείου να δουλέψει ως μαθητευόμενος γιατρός ή μαθητευόμενος δικηγόρος - μπορεί όμως να δουλέψει ως υπάλληλος γραφείου, να δει πώς λειτουργεί ένα νομικό γραφείο και να αποφασίσει αν όντως θέλει να γίνει δικηγόρος.



nickel said:


> Και πώς θα αποκτήσω σωστή αντίληψη του αντικειμένου που με ενδιαφέρει αν το προσεγγίσω φοβισμένος, χωρίς τη θεωρητική γνώση, χωρίς τη χαρά να εφαρμόσω τη θεωρία που μόλις έμαθα;


Και εδώ διαφωνώ: ο πτυχιούχος που έχει θεωρητική μόνο γνώση, χωρίς καμία πρακτική εξάσκηση (όπως συμβαίνει στις περισσότερες ελληνικές σχολές εκτός της ιατρικής υποθέτω), είναι αυτός που νιώθει φόβο και πιστεύει -σωστά κατά τη γνώμη μου- ότι δεν έχει τα προσόντα για να δουλέψει χωρίς βοήθεια. Αυτός που έχει δει πώς γίνεται στην πράξη η δουλειά που σπουδάζει δεν θα περιοριστεί στην απομνημόνευση της θεωρητικής γνώσης, αλλά θα τη βάλει σε ένα απτό πλαίσιο (και σκέψου πόσο πιο ευχάριστες θα είναι οι παραδόσεις, τόσο για τους φοιτητές όσο και για τους καθηγητές!).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, να πω πάντως ότι πιάνοντας τις θετικές επιστήμες:
> Σχετικότητα- Αινστάιν 37 ετών στην πρώτη δημοσίευση



Εμμ... what? Ο Αϊνστάιν δημοσίευσε την ειδική σχετικότητα το 1905, στα 26 του, και όχι μόνο· δημοσίευσε πολλά σημαντικά πράγματα την ίδια χρονιά, ανάμεσά τους και την εξήγηση του φωτοηλεκτρικού φαινομένου, για την οποία πήρε το νόμπελ φυσικής το 1921 (στα 42 του). Στα 36 του δημοσίευσε την θεωρία της γενικής σχετικότητας.


----------



## SBE (May 21, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Εμμ... what? Ο Αϊνστάιν δημοσίευσε την ειδική σχετικότητα το 1905, στα 26 του, και όχι μόνο· δημοσίευσε πολλά σημαντικά πράγματα την ίδια χρονιά, ανάμεσά τους και την εξήγηση του φωτοηλεκτρικού φαινομένου, για την οποία πήρε το νόμπελ φυσικής το 1921 (στα 42 του). Στα 36 του δημοσίευσε την θεωρία της γενικής σχετικότητας.



ΟΚ, σου κάνω μια έκπτωση. 
Η ιδέα όμως ότι η μόνη δημιουργική ηλικία είναι η νεανική είναι μύθος. Και είπα πιο πάνω γιατί (αλλαγή αντικειμένου κλπ).


----------



## Hellegennes (May 21, 2015)

SBE said:


> ΟΚ, σου κάνω μια έκπτωση.
> Η ιδέα όμως ότι η μόνη δημιουργική ηλικία είναι η νεανική είναι μύθος. Και είπα πιο πάνω γιατί (αλλαγή αντικειμένου κλπ).



Δεν είναι, φυσικά, αλλά η νεανική ηλικία είναι τρομερά δημιουργική και ακόμα και οι υπόλοιποι που παραθέτεις, κατάφεραν ό,τι κατάφεραν σε αυτές τις ηλικίες ασχολουμένοι με το αντικείμενό τους από πολύ νωρίς (μερικοί από την εφηβεία τους). Δεν είναι ότι μπορεί κάποιος στα 40 να σπουδάσει φυσική και να καταφέρει τρομερά πράγματα μέχρι τα 50 του.

Για τρία ακόμα παραδείγματα, τις σημαντικότερες ανακαλύψεις του έκανε ο Νεύτωνας στα 23, ο Γαλιλαίος στα 26 και ο Γκάους στα 21 (ξεκινώντας από την εφηβεία του). Βέβαια υπάρχει βιβλιογραφία πάνω στο θέμα και το ευρύτερο συμπέρασμα είναι ότι οι πιο δημιουργική δεκαετία είναι αυτή των 30, αλλά, όπως είπα, δεν γίνεται να αρχίσεις να ασχολείσαι στα 28 και να κάνεις μεγάλες ανακαλύψεις στα 35.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2015)

Εξαρτάται από τον κλάδο. Θα δεις π.χ ότι στην ιατρική έρευνα/ βιολογία οι περισσότερες ανακαλύψεις έγιναν από μεσήλικες. 
Ο Φλεμινγκ π.x. ήταν 47 όταν ανακάλυψε την πενικιλίνη (μπορεί να εργαζόταν ήδη 25 χρόνια στον κλάδο, αλλά προφανώς σ'αυτή τη δουλειά μετράει η πείρα).
Από την άλλη, έχουμε περιπτώσεις σαν του Παστέρ, που ξεκίνησε κάνοντας έρευνα στη χημεία, μετά επεκτάθηκε στην βιοχημεία και μετά ασχολήθηκε με βιολογία και ιατρική, μέχρι που πέθανε. 
Αλλά, το ζήτημα των εισαγωγικών εξετάσεων είναι όχι πώς θα φτιάξουμε τον επόμενο Γκάους ή τον επόμενο Παστέρ, αλλά πώς θα εκπαιδεύσουμε τον επόμενο αρχιτέκτονα, τον επόμενο κοινωνικό λειτουργό, την επόμενη μαία.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2015)

Οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις υπάρχουν... δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί υπάρχουν, πάντως το ζήτημα του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος δεν είναι πώς θα εκπαιδεύσουμε τους επόμενους εργαζόμενους.


----------



## Palavra (May 23, 2015)

Σωστά, τι να τους κάνουμε τους εργαζόμενους εξάλλου; Μήπως χρειάζονται και τίποτα ειδικές δεξιότητες οι κοινωνίες; Πφ!


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι εισαγωγικές εξετάσεις υπάρχουν... δεν ξέρω ακριβώς γιατί υπάρχουν, πάντως *το ζήτημα *του εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος δεν είναι πώς θα εκπαιδεύσουμε τους επόμενους εργαζόμενους.




Το ζήτημα; Εννοείς «ο σκοπός»;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Σωστά, τι να τους κάνουμε τους εργαζόμενους εξάλλου; Μήπως χρειάζονται και τίποτα ειδικές δεξιότητες οι κοινωνίες; Πφ!



Σε μια κοινωνία δεν θέλεις εργαζόμενους, θέλεις μέλη που να πάνε την κοινωνία ένα βήμα μπροστά, αλλιώς δεν φτιάχνεις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες, φτιάχνεις τελματικούς βιότοπους από ρομπότ/ζόμπι. Ευτυχώς στο παρελθόν της ανθρωπότητας ο κόσμος δεν σκεφτόταν έτσι, οπότε σήμερα δεν ζούμε σε σπηλιές.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Σε μια κοινωνία δεν θέλεις εργαζόμενους, θέλεις μέλη που να πάνε την κοινωνία ένα βήμα μπροστά, αλλιώς δεν φτιάχνεις ανθρώπινες κοινωνίες, φτιάχνεις τελματικούς βιότοπους από ρομπότ/ζόμπι. Ευτυχώς στο παρελθόν της ανθρωπότητας ο κόσμος δεν σκεφτόταν έτσι, οπότε σήμερα δεν ζούμε σε σπηλιές.



Γιάνη, εσύ είσαι;

:)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Να σε ρωτήσω... εσύ θέλεις ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που να δίνει *παιδεία *στους μαθητές ή ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που είναι φτιαγμένο για να αποκαταστήσει επαγγελματικά τους μαθητές; Υπόψιν ότι αυτό που έχουμε είναι πολύ πιο κοντά στο δεύτερο, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Εγώ θέλω ένα εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα που να μαθαίνει τους μαθητές να σκέφτονται, να εργάζονται μεθοδικά μόνοι τους ή με άλλους, να αναλύουν και να συνθέτουν αποβλέποντας στην ουσία των πραγμάτων, να αποκτούν όλες τις απαραίτητες δεξιότητες για την καθημερινότητα, για τη δημιουργία σχέσεων και οικογένειας και για ικανοποιητική επαγγελματική διαδρομή, να αγαπάνε τη γνώση και να μπορούν να την αναζητάνε, να την αξιολογούν και να την κατακτούν. Αυτά τουλάχιστον και προχείρως. Στο μωσαϊκό τα εφόδια για αποτελεσματική επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία θα είναι ένα αναπόσπαστο και ισχυρό συστατικό, που θα σέβεται απόλυτα τη λειτουργία της αγοράς.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2015)

Ναι κι εγώ αυτό θέλω. Η επαγγελματική σταδιοδρομία, συγκεκριμένα, είναι δουλειά της τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2015)

Και τώρα, σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, ας μου εξηγήσει κάποιος ποια ακριβώς θα είναι η συμμετοχή των φοιτητών στην εκλογή νέου πρύτανη.

Οι φοιτητές θα ψηφίζουν για πρύτανη. Η ψήφος τους θα μετρά έως το 70% του συνόλου των ψήφων και θα συναρτάται με τη συμμετοχή των φοιτητών.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/816313/ar...osxedio-mpalta-ti8etai-se-dhmosia-diavoyleysh

Επίσης, η βαρύτητα της ψήφου των φοιτητών αυξάνει σε 80% από 70%, καθώς οι μεταπτυχιακοί φοιτητές θα αποτελέσουν ξεχωριστή κατηγορία.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/816498/ar.../sygklhtos-me-53-melh-enisxyontai-oi-foithtes

(Τα υπόλοιπα τα καταλαβαίνω και μόνος μου. Λίγο πολύ επιστρέφουμε στην εκλεκτή κατάσταση που ίσχυε στα ωραία χρόνια του ΠΑΣΟΚ.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Επιτυχία σε όλα τα μέτωπα!!
Η Κομισιόν σταματάει την χρηματοδότηση του Erasmus+ στην Ελλάδα 

«Η Επιτροπή έχει αναστείλει προσωρινά τη χρηματοδότηση στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος Νεολαία του Erasmus+ για την Ελλάδα. Η αναστολή έχει τεθεί σε εφαρμογή για την εξασφάλιση ότι τα απαιτούμενα πρότυπα για τη διαχείριση της χρηματοδότησης στο πλαίσιο του προγράμματος Erasmus + έχουν τεθεί σε εφαρμογή από την Εθνική Υπηρεσία που εποπτεύει αυτά τα κονδύλια στην Ελλάδα (Ίδρυμα Νεολαίας και Δια Βίου Μάθησης)», υπογράμμισε στην EurActiv.gr η Nathalie Vandystadt, εκπρόσωπος Τύπου της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Εκπαίδευσης και Πολιτισμού της Κομισιόν.

Πότε θα αρθεί η αναστολή; «Η αναστολή μπορεί να αρθεί μόνο όταν η Εθνική Μονάδα παράσχει στην Επιτροπή τη νομική δήλωση που θα διασφαλίζει ότι τα εν λόγω πρότυπα έχουν εκπληρωθεί», συμπλήρωσε η Vandystadt. Κατέληξε λέγοντας ότι η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή έχει ενημερώσει την Εθνική Υπηρεσία και τις αρμόδιες ελληνικές αρχές σχετικά με την αναστολή και τις προϋποθέσεις που πρέπει να πληρούνται για να αρθεί.​


----------



## Costas (Jun 4, 2015)

Δηλαδή, φοβούνται μήπως η κυβέρνηση βάλει χέρι στα λεφτά για να καλύψει τις ανάγκες του Δημοσίου, όπως έκανε με τα διαθέσιμα των δήμων κλπ. (και όπως θα κάνει οσονούπω με τις καταθέσεις);


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Αυτό κατάλαβα κι εγώ.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 10, 2015)

Θα ήταν δίκαιο να μπει και αυτό το λινκ εδώ, με την προχτεσινή συνέντευξη του Μπαλτά:
http://www.kathimerini.gr/818353/ar...s/mpaltas-eniaio-vivlio-se-ka8e-vasiko-ma8hma


----------



## nickel (Jun 10, 2015)

Μπράβο. Η Κυριακή είναι η μέρα με τα περισσότερα αδιάβαστα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 12, 2015)

Να ένα καταπληκτικό αίτιο για την νόσο που πλήττει την παιδεία (διεθνώς). Το κείμενο είναι του SundropsInTheHauntedCity, από το phorum.gr.

Από μικρός ο μύθος που μου δημιουργούσε πολλές απορίες και προβληματισμούς ήταν αυτός του Ίκαρου και του Δαίδαλου. Τώρα λοιπόν που μεγάλωσα κάπως, είπα να διεισδύσω περισσότερο στην ουσία του και να τον αναλύσω με μία ψύχραιμη ματιά. Από την μία ο Δαίδαλος ήταν μέγιστος μάγκας. Τεράστια ιδιοφυΐα, γλύπτης, αρχιτέκτονας, εφευρέτης. Γενικώς γαμούσε κι έδερνε. Από την άλλη ο Ίκαρος ήταν... ο γιος του Δαίδαλου. Αυτό. Απολύτως τίποτα άλλο. Ούτε τον βοηθούσε πουθενά, ούτε τον είχε μαθητευόμενο, ούτε είχε δημιουργήσει κάτι. Απλά ο Δαίδαλος πήδηξε την Ναυκράτη κι αυτή τον γέννησε. Σύμφωνα λοιπόν με αυτό που ξέρουμε, το πιθανότερο είναι ο Ίκαρος να έπρηζε τον πατέρα του με την βλακεία και την ανικανότητά του. Όταν την κοπάνησαν από τον Μίνωα τα φτερά τα έφτιαξε πάλι ο Δαίδαλος και του είπε απλά ένα πράμα. Μην πας κοντά στην ήλιο. Αυτό ήταν το μόνο πράμα που έκανε ο Ίκαρος και πνίγηκε. Ο Δαίδαλος φυσικά δεν ήταν κανάς μαλάκας να πάει να τον σώσει και να πνίγουν παρέα. Την κοπάνησε σαν κύριος και μην τον είδατε.

Ποιο είναι λοιπόν το δίδαγμα της ιστορίας; Πως όσο ιδιοφυής και πολυτάλαντος κι αν είσαι, μπορεί να κάνεις γιο παπάρα. Αυτό προφανώς. Εμείς από την άλλη τι κάνουμε; Μνημονεύουμε μήπως το μεγαλείο του Δαίδαλου, τον μεγάλο εφευρέτη και θυμόμαστε απλά πως είχε κι ένα γιο που πνίγηκε από μαλακία του; ΌΧΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ! Τον Ίκαρο τον κάναμε νησί και πέλαγο και σχολή αεροπορίας και εκδόσεις και μπαμπασάκη και τραγούδι και βιντεογκέιμ και ό,τι μπορεί να φανταστεί κανείς. Τον Δαίδαλο από την άλλη τον γράψαμε στα @@ μας και μόνο εμφανίζεται σε καμιά παρακμιακή αερολέσχη ή σε κάνα μπουρδελοξενοδοχείο.

Τώρα που έχουμε όλα τα δεδομένα, βγαίνει αβίαστα το εξής συμπέρασμα: Αυτό που μας φτιάχνει και γουστάρουμε είναι οι δηθενιές. Οι πόζες και οι ψευτοηρωισμοί. Οι νεολαιίστικες καφρίλες και τις αυτοκτονικές βλακείες, μόνο και μόνο επειδή δημιουργούν μύθους που γοητεύουν. Όσοι δουλεύουν και δημιουργούν αθόρυβα είναι βαρετοί, τους έχουμε γραμμένους και ψάχνουμε σύμβολα, ήρωες και θύματα για να κλαφτούμε. Αυτό λοιπόν μας διδάσκει αυτός ο σοφός μύθος. Πόσο κάγκουρες είμαστε βαθιά μέσ' στην ψυχή μας.

Μια μελέτη πάνω στον μύθο του Ίκαρου και του Δαίδαλου


----------



## Earion (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Νέες (πολύ παλιές) ιδέες:

*Στρατιώτες εκπαιδευτικοί θα καλύψουν τα κενά στα σχολεία*
(Το ίδιο και οι γιατροί που υπηρετούν την θητεία τους στον ελληνικό στρατό)

Περισσότερα *εδώ* (δεν έχω ακόμη πρόσβαση στο πρωτότυπο).

Στο κέντρο, με το μπουφάν, ο εμπνευστής (σε εγκεκριμένη, νομίζω, πόζα, από φωτογραφία του Γραφείου Τύπου):


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Δεν έχει σχέση με την Ελλάδα, αλλά με την εκπαίδευση και την αξιολόγησή της. Εδώ μπορείτε να διαβάσετε την είδηση από ΗΒ και εδώ όπως τα άκουγα στο ραδιόφωνο:
Στο ΗΒ τα σχολεία αξιολογούνται και όποιο πάρει κακή αξιολόγηση βρίσκει μεγάλο μπελά, μέχρι και κλείσιμο, παρόλο που δεν είναι πάντα πρόβλημα προσωπικού η απόδοση. Αυτό που δεν είχε περάσει ποτέ ΑΠΟ το μυαλό μου ήταν το ότι η υπηρεσία που είναι υπεύθυνη για τις αξιολογήσεις αντί να προσλαμβάνει επιθεωρητές για τα σχολεία έκανε outsourcing σε ιδιωτικές εταιρίες, οι οποίες προσλάμβαναν σχολικούς επιθεωρητές με κριτήριο είδε φως και μπήκε και τον προσλάβαμε. Γιατί μετά από έλεγχο απολύθηκαν 1200 από αυτούς, που είναι το 40% των επιθεωρητών που είχαν προσληφθεί μέσω των εταιριών. 
Κύριο πρόβλημα το ότι οι επιθεωρητές είχαν προβλήματα να γράψουν τις εκθέσεις που απαιτεί η δουλειά. Και δεύτερο το ότι δεν είχαν πείρα από σχολεία, διδασκαλία, εκπαίδευση κλπ. Και άσχετοι και αγράμματοι δηλαδή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 20, 2015)

Ε, ρε γέλια!


----------



## SBE (Jun 20, 2015)

Τα πιο πολλά γέλια ήταν να ακούς ζωντανή συνέντευξη του υπεύθυνου (κάποιου σερ Κάτι, ο οποίος είχε ύφος προσβεβλημένης πριμαντόνας) στο ραδιόφωνο του Μπιμπισί.
Τον ρώταγε ο δημοσιογράφος το εύλογο, αν θα παγώσουν όλες οι ενέργειες για κλεισίματα σχολείων κι αν θα πρέπει να επαναξιολογηθούν όσοι πήραν κακή αξιολόγηση και είχαν αρνητικές συνέπειες. Κι αυτός απαντούσε «Mα τί σχέση έχει αυτό;» και «Δεν υπάρχει ζήτημα για να απαντήσω» και «Τί σημασία έχει η απάντηση;». Τελικά η απάντηση ήταν «Οι αξιολογήσεις είναι όλες σωστές, γιατί είχαμε μηχανισμούς για τον έλεγχο της ποιότητας των αξιολογήσεων» (Μα, ρε φίλε σερ Τάδε, ΔΕΝ είχατε έλεγχο της ποιότητας, γι' αυτό είχατε 1200 επιθεωρητές για τα μπάζα). Τον ρώτησε ο δημοσιογράφος «Αν απαντούσε έτσι μαθητής σε ερώτηση, θα τον περνάγατε;», και μετά το ρίξανε στο αστείο ότι δήθεν κάνουμε πνεύμα κι έληξε η συνέντευξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 21, 2015)

Γι' αυτό η αξιολόγηση είναι κάτι που όλοι θέλουμε αλλά ο τρόπος επίτευξής της είναι προβληματικός, όποια μέθοδος κι αν επιλεγεί. Προβλήματα είχαν και οι ΗΠΑ με τα τεστ αξιολόγησης των μαθητών όσο και των καθηγητών.

Στην δε Ελλάδα μπορώ να φανταστώ τα πιθανά προβλήματα μιας αξιολόγησης σε ένα σούπερ διεφθαρμένο σύστημα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2015)

Απόστολος Λακασάς. «Τα ελληνικά πανεπιστήμια οδεύουν προς το τέλμα» (Καθημερινή)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/820293/ar...a-ellhnika-panepisthmia-odeyoyn-pros-to-telma


----------



## SBE (Jun 22, 2015)

Απορία που είχα από την αρχή: με ποιά κριτήρια επιλέχτηκαν τα μέλη των συμβουλίων; Δηλαδή πώς βρέθηκε στο συμβούλιο ο καθηγητής από το Κάλγκαρι, που δεν το λες διεθνώς κορυφαίο πανεπιστήμιο (πολύ καλό είναι, φυσικά, ειδικά σε σχέση με τα ελληνικά); Επικοινώνησαν με όλους τους Έλληνες που βρήκαν κι όποιος είπε ναι ήρθε;

Κατά τ'άλλα, χάλι μαύρο. 

Κι ένα άλλο σχετικοάσχετο ζήτημα: στο συνέδριο που ήμουνα την περασμένη εβδομάδα παρουσίασαν κάτι Πολωνοί την έρευνα που έκαναν σε εφτά χώρες για τις αντιλήψεις σχετικά με τη συνεργασία με τη βιομηχανία. Οι χώρες ήταν τρεις από ανατολική Ευρώπη, δύο από δυτική και οι δύο μεγάλες βορειοαμερικανικές. Απ'όσα ειπώθηκαν αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν το εξής: 
στις χώρες με τη μικρότερη διασύνδεση πανεπιστημίου- βιομηχανίας υπήρχε πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον από την πλευρά των πανεπιστημιακών για συνεργασίες. Οι λόγοι για το ενδιαφέρον ήταν πρωτίστως (και σε μεγάλο ποσοστό) για να μπορέσουν να κάνουν εργασίες οι φοιτητές τους, μετά για να αναπτυχθούν δεσμοί έρευνας- πράξης κλπ κλπ. Στη Β. Αμερική οι φοιτητικές εργασίες τους απασχολούσαν ελάχιστα. 
Μ'άλλα λόγια, οι καθηγητές θέλανε να χρησιμοποιήσουν τη βιομηχανία για να ξαλαφρώσουν οι διδακτικές τους υποχρεώσεις, αφού άλλοι θα τρώγανε στη μάπα τους φοιτητές, και να ανέβει το πρεστίζ τους εντός του πανεπιστημίου (π.χ. αυτός εξασφαλίζει εργασίες σε εταιρίες). Λόγοι καθαρά προσωπικοί και εγωιστικοί, δηλαδή. 
Ακριβώς όπως Ελλάντα.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2015)

Μου στείλανε αυτό σε σχέση με την παιδεία και το Τρίτο Μνημόνιο. Μπορεί να σας ενδιαφέρει.

*Οι δεσμεύσεις της κυβέρνησης για αξιολόγηση εκπαιδευτικών, ωράριο, Νέο Σχολείο, ΑΕΙ, ιδιωτική εκπαίδευση*
http://www.esos.gr/arthra/39315/oi-...xiologisi-ekpaideytikon-orarioneo-sholeio-aei

Μου άρεσε το 2:
2. Η αξιολόγηση των εκπαιδευτικών και των σχολικών μονάδων θα συνάδει με το γενικό σύστημα αξιολόγησης της δημόσιας διοίκησης.

Και δεν εννοεί το ισχύον, αλλά αυτό που προβλέπει το Μνημόνιο για τη δημόσια διοίκηση.


----------



## nickel (Aug 14, 2015)

Συναφές άρθρο του Ηλία Κανέλλη στα Νέα:

*Μνημόνιο 3 και στο νομοσχέδιο Μπαλτά*
Ηλίας Κανέλλης | Τα Νέα 14/8/2015 |

Χθες το πρωί, στη διάρκεια συζήτησης στο Mega, η υπουργός (και καθηγήτρια Πανεπιστημίου) Σία Αναγνωστοπούλου επέμεινε, μεταξύ άλλων, ότι χάρη στη διαπραγμάτευση της ελληνικής πλευράς με τους εκπροσώπους των θεσμών δεν αλλάζει τίποτε απ' όσα έχει σχεδιάσει ο αρμόδιος υπουργός Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς για την Παιδεία. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι η υπουργός δεν σοβαρολογεί.

Στις σελ. 333-334 του υπό ψήφιση τρίτου Μνημονίου (έχει αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα της Βουλής) αναφέρονται ρητώς τα εξής και για τα θέματα Παιδείας:
«Οι Αρχές θα διασφαλίσουν τον περαιτέρω εκσυγχρονισμό του τομέα της εκπαίδευσης σύμφωνα με τις βέλτιστες πρακτικές της ΕΕ και αυτό θα τροφοδοτήσει την προγραμματισμένη ευρύτερη στρατηγική ανάπτυξης. Οι Αρχές, σε συνεργασία με τον ΟΟΣΑ και τους ανεξάρτητους εμπειρογνώμονες, θα επικαιροποιήσουν έως τον Απρίλιο του 2016 την αξιολόγηση του ελληνικού εκπαιδευτικού συστήματος που εκπόνησε ο ΟΟΣΑ το 2011. Η εν λόγω επανεξέταση θα καλύπτει όλα τα επίπεδα εκπαίδευσης, περιλαμβανομένων των δεσμών μεταξύ έρευνας και εκπαίδευσης και της συνεργασίας μεταξύ πανεπιστημίων, ερευνητικών ιδρυμάτων και επιχειρήσεων, με σκοπό την ενίσχυση της καινοτομίας και της επιχειρηματικότητας [...]. Μεταξύ άλλων, η επανεξέταση θα αξιολογήσει την υλοποίηση της μεταρρύθμισης του "Νέου Σχολείου", το περιθώριο περαιτέρω εξορθολογισμού (των τάξεων, σχολείων και πανεπιστημίων), τη λειτουργία και διακυβέρνηση των ιδρυμάτων τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, την αποδοτικότητα και αυτονομία των δημόσιων εκπαιδευτικών μονάδων και την αξιολόγηση και διαφάνεια σε όλα τα επίπεδα. Η επανεξέταση θα προτείνει συστάσεις σύμφωνα με τις βέλτιστες πρακτικές των χωρών του ΟΟΣΑ [...]».

Τι σημαίνουν χονδρικώς όλα αυτά; Οτι οι εταίροι και δανειστές αναγνωρίζουν πως οι περισσότερες από τις προβλεπόμενες διατάξεις του αντιμεταρρυθμιστικού νομοσχεδίου Μπαλτά βρίσκονται στον αντίποδα της συνολικής μεταρρύθμισης της χώρας. Και ότι η κυβέρνηση θα δεσμευτεί σε ουσιαστικά ζητήματα, τα οποία είναι καταγεγραμμένα στον προς κατάργηση νόμο. Η ρητή αναφορά στην ανάγκη σύνδεσης της εκπαίδευσης με την καινοτομία και την επιχειρηματικότητα θέτει ευθέως ζήτημα στην ιδεολογική κατεύθυνση του νομοσχεδίου Μπαλτά. Η αναφορά στην ανάγκη αξιολόγησης της λειτουργίας και της διακυβέρνησης των ΑΕΙ σημαίνει ότι η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να αποδεχθεί τον ρόλο και φυσικά την ύπαρξη των Συμβουλίων Διοίκησης, τα οποία ο Α. Μπαλτάς έχει αναγγείλει πανηγυρικά ότι θα καταργήσει. Οι συστάσεις του ΟΟΣΑ, άλλωστε (τον οποίον συχνά έχει επικαλεσθεί ο Πρωθυπουργός Αλέξης Τσίπρας), στις οποίες κάνει αναφορά το Μνημόνιο, είναι γνωστό πως στην εκπαίδευση είναι η βάση του νόμου Διαμαντοπούλου.
Ο Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς ηττήθηκε. Εκλήθη χθες να ψηφίσει διατάξεις του Μνημονίου που αμφισβητούν το δικό του νομοσχέδιο για την εκπαίδευση. Μπορεί φυσικά μετά, συνηθίζεται, ως υπουργός να εφαρμόσει ένα πλαίσιο στο οποίο δεν θα πιστεύει. Εύγε και καλή επιτυχία.​


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2015)

Αυτό δεν ξέρω καν αν μπαίνει εδώ, αλλά θα σας το πω κυρίως γιατί θα ήθελα να ακούσω σχόλια, επειδή πολύ με εξέπληξαν οι αντιδράσεις των εκπαιδευτικών της παρέας που έγινε η συζήτηση που προκαλεί αυτό το ποστ. 
Ήμασταν λοιπόν μια παρέα παλιοί συμμαθητές και πήγε η κουβέντα σε κάποιο περιστατικό των σχολικών μας χρόνων που δεν αφορούσε την τάξη μας αλλά τους πιο πάνω από εμάς. Οι πιο πολλοί το μαθαίναμε για πρώτη φορά ή το είχαμε ακούσει σε πιο λάιτ εκδοχή, πιο κατάλληλη δι' ανηλίκους. Η πηγή μας εγκυρότατη, αφού ήταν κάποιος που είχε κρατήσει τα πρακτικά της σχετικής συνεδρίασης. 
Το περιστατικό με συντομία: ένας καθηγητής (δεν τον είχα ποτέ), τότε πενηντάρης νεάζων, πούλησε έρωτες και φούμαρα σε πεντέξι μαθήτριες της Γ΄ Λυκείου και κανόνισε στην πενταήμερη να ζήσει τις χαρεμικές φαντασιώσεις του (οι οποίες δεν ήταν πλατωνικές), αλλά μόλις οι μικρές ανακάλυψαν ότι ήταν πολλές, μία πήδηξε από το μπαλκόνι, άλλη έκοψε τις φλέβες της κι άλλες έκαναν άλλα, λιγότερο δραστικά. Οι συνοδοί έφεραν τα παιδιά πίσω άρον άρον και την επόμενη έγινε συμβούλιο καθηγητών στο οποίο αποφασίστηκε να κουκουλωθεί το θέμα άμεσα, να μην επιβληθεί καμία τιμωρία στον δράστη πέρα από το ότι δεν θα συνόδευε άλλες εκδρομές για λίγο καιρό και να πέσει σιγή (και να μην ενημερωθούν οι γονείς). Την απόφαση αυτή επέβαλε η διευθύντρια, με τη δικαιολογία ότι ήταν η τελευταία της χρονιά πριν τη συνταξιοδότηση και δεν ήθελε να αφήσει την επιτυχημένη καριέρα της να αμαυρωθεί από τέτοιο σκάνδαλο. Έτσι το μόνο που βγήκε προς τα έξω και που είχα μάθει κι εγώ ήταν ότι ο ερωτύλος καθηγητής φλερτάριζε με μαθήτριες και το έμαθε η γυναίκα του και του απαγόρευσε τα πολλά πολλά γι' αυτό δεν μας συνόδευε πλέον σε εκδρομές. Ο καθηγητής συνταξιοδοτήθηκε χρόνια αργότερα μετ' επαίνων ως λειτουργός που έδειχνε ιδιαίτερο ζήλο στην καλλιέργεια των μαθητών του (έτσι τον είχαν προλογίσει σε ομιλία του). 

Οι δυο-τρεις καθηγητές ΜΕ που είχαμε μαζί μας (συνομίληκοί μου, δηλαδή αυτοί που τότε ήταν μαθητές και μαθήτριες) ισχυρίστηκαν στη συζήτηση που ακολούθησε ότι η απόφαση της διευθύντριας ήταν σωστή, γιατί "δεν είναι να μπλέκεις με τέτοια πράγματα". Όταν εγώ τους είπα ότι έτσι ήταν ελεύθερος ο τύπος να ξανακάνει τα ίδια με τα παιδιά του ενός και του άλλου (και τα έκανε, λένε), είπαν ότι είναι γνωστό ότι αυτές οι ηλικίες αντιδρούν με υπερβολή, ότι μιλάμε για πριν 30 χρόνια και τότε οι γονείς ήταν αλλιώς, υπήρχε πιο έντονο το τα εν οίκω μη εν δήμω, οι γονείς θα κατηγορούσαν τις κόρες τους, οπότε στην ουσία τις προστάτεψε η διευθύντρια κλπ κλπ. Τους είπα ότι η υπόθεση μού ακούγεται 100% grooming κι ότι αν αντί για μαθήτριες ο τύπος έκανε τα ίδια με μαθητές θα είχαν ξεσηκωθεί όλοι, αλλά μάλλον δεν τους έπεισα. Γι' αυτούς το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν και είναι πονοκέφαλος η λύση τους. 

Ξέρω ότι έχουμε εδώ κόσμο που έχει σχέσεις με τη μέση εκπαίδευση. Για πείτε μου βρε παιδιά, έτσι σκέφτονται οι καθηγητές στα σχολεία; Ή είχα πέσει στην περίπτωση;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 29, 2015)

Καταρχάς, μιλάμε για την Πάτρα, σωστά; 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι παρά το γεγονός ότι έχω διδάξει 23 χρόνια στη Β'θμια εκπαίδευση, δεν μπορώ να φανταστώ τέτοια κατάσταση και τέτοιο χειρισμό. Ίσως επειδή τα περισσότερα χρόνια ήταν σε σχολεία της Αθήνας και μόνο δύο στην επαρχία (χωρίς να έχει συμβεί τίποτα το συνταρακτικό σ' εκείνη τη διετία). Υποθέτω το κλειδί εδώ είναι ότι αυτό συνέβη σε σχολείο μικρής (όσον αφορά τα κουτσομπολιά και τον αντίκτυπο) πόλης. 

Πιστεύω ότι παίζει ρόλο και αυτό που είπες: αυτό συνέβη πριν από 30 χρόνια, όπου η έννοια "αποπλάνηση" μαθήτριας από τον καθηγητή ήταν λίγο πιο χαλαρή από ό,τι είναι σήμερα, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα. Εγώ είχα δύο συναδέλφους που ήταν παντρεμένοι με πρώην μαθήτριές τους, και μάλιστα στη μία περίπτωση η σχέση είχε αρχίσει όταν η μαθήτρια φοιτούσε ακόμα, και η διαφορά ηλικίας ήταν μεγάλη, όχι 25χρονος καθηγητής και 17χρονη μαθήτρια. Ξέρουμε ότι τώρα στο ΗΒ, αν ένας 25χρονος καθηγητής δημιουργήσει σχέση με μαθήτρια που απέχει λίγους μήνες από την ενηλικίωση, μπορεί να κατηγορηθεί για αποπλάνηση ανηλίκου. Αυτά είναι κάπως υπερβολές, το έχουν παρακάνει. Άλλο να είναι η μαθήτρια 14χρονη και άλλο 17χρονη, και μάλιστα πεπειραμένη. Αυτό που περιγράφεις βέβαια, 50άρης παντρεμένος καθηγητής και 16χρονες-17χρονες μαθήτριες, σίγουρα ήταν εγκληματικό, και δεν είχε κανένα στοιχείο πραγματικής αισθηματικής σχέσης.

Να σου πω τι φαντάζομαι ότι θα γινόταν αν αυτό είχε συμβεί σε κάποιο σχολείο όπου υπηρετούσα: Οι γονείς θα είχαν ενημερωθεί οπωσδήποτε. Το τι θα επακολουθούσε νομίζω ότι θα είχε εξαρτηθεί από την αντίδραση των γονιών. Αν οι γονείς επέμεναν να διωχθεί ο καθηγητής ή αν οι γονείς ήθελαν να το κουκουλώσουν.


----------



## SBE (Aug 29, 2015)

Δέχομαι (διστακτικά, εντούτοις) ότι τα 30 χρόνια κάνουν τη διαφορά αν και νομίζω ότι η τρέχουσα νομοθεσία περί αποπλάνησης είναι σε ισχύ από τη δεκαετία του '80 με ελάχιστες τροποποιήσεις, δηλαδή και τότε οι αντιλήψεις ήταν παρόμοιες. 
Και ναι μεν ακούγεται σαν κωμωδία η υπόθεση αλλά, αν σκεφτείς ηλικίες, δεν είναι και τόσο κωμωδία. 

Αυτό που με απασχόλησε πιο πολύ είναι ότι οι σημερινοί καθηγητές ΜΕ --τριαντάρηδες και σαραντάρηδες, κάποιοι αγέννητοι τότε δηλαδή-- φαίνεται να έχουν παρόμοιες απόψεις με τους καθηγητές του τότε για το πώς έπρεπε να χειριστούν το θέμα, δηλαδή δεν έχουν περάσει 30 χρόνια στα μυαλά. Κι η κεντρική ιδέα της άποψής τους είναι ότι το σπρώχνουμε κάτω από το χαλάκι και κάνουμε ότι δεν ξέρουμε τίποτα, δηλαδή ανευθυνότητα με ολίγον "μην χαλάσουμε την καριέρα του συνάδερφου". 

ΥΓ Να προσθέσω ότι η λύση που προτείνεις μου φαίνεται σωστή, αν και μεταφέρει το βάρος αποκλειστικά στους γονείς. Λογικά θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν και ενδοϋπηρεσιακές επιπτώσεις για τον καθηγητή, πιο σοβαρές από το να μην συνοδεύει εκδρομές.


----------



## Earion (Aug 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Γι' αυτούς το μόνο πρόβλημα ήταν ότι αυτά συμβαίνουν και είναι πονοκέφαλος η λύση τους.



Αθάνατη δημοσιοϋπαλληλική νοοτροπία. Όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα, πιστεύω.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2015)

Πρώτη φορά και τα λοιπά:

*Δεν συνεννοήθηκαν ούτε στο ρουσφέτι...*
Ο κ. Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς και ο κ. Τάσος Κουράκης έσπευσαν, με δύο ξεχωριστές αποφάσεις τους, *να αποσπάσουν την ίδια καθηγήτρια σε δύο διαφορετικές θέσεις*. Για το θέμα έχει γίνει σούσουρο μεταξύ των υπαλλήλων στο υπουργείο Παιδείας αλλά και μεταξύ των εκπαιδευτικών: όλοι μιλούν για ρουσφέτια στα οποία... εκπαιδεύεται «η πρώτη αριστερή κυβέρνηση της χώρας». Η κριτική κατά των Μπαλτά-Κουράκη έχει δύο όψεις: Παρόλο που τα κενά στα σχολεία θα προσεγγίσουν τις 25.000, κάποιοι εκπαιδευτικοί χωρίς διαφανή κριτήρια παίρνουν απόσπαση και προηγούνται άλλων που διεκδικούν απόσπαση μέσω μοριοδότησης. [...]​http://www.kathimerini.gr/829138/article/epikairothta/ellada/den-synennoh8hkan-oyte-sto-roysfeti

Κενά στα σχολεία, μεταξύ άλλων επειδή περίπου 1.600 (αν θυμάμαι σωστά) εκπαιδευτικοί έχουν αποσπαστεί σε διοικητικές θέσεις. 
Έργα της «αριστεράς» «που δεν κυβέρνησε ποτέ».


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2015)

Βέβαια το άρθρο λέει ότι το πιθανότερο σενάριο για τη διπλή απόσπαση είναι να πρόκειται για (πλήρη) απουσία συνεννόησης μεταξύ των υπουργείων, πράγμα ήδη αρκετά κακό για να μη χρειάζεται να καταφύγει κανείς ντε και καλά στο "σούσουρο" και στα "όλοι μιλούν για ρουσφέτια". Και ξαναγράφω για πολλοστή φορά ότι αν θέλουμε να κάνουμε κριτική στην κυβέρνηση της ΠΦΑ μπορούμε να την κάνουμε ανετότατα (τι λέω: για πλάκα...) χωρίς κιτρινισμούς.


----------



## Palavra (Sep 2, 2015)

Ωστόσο, δεν είμαστε πολίτες μιας διαφορετικής χώρας. Γνωρίζουμε όλοι πολύ καλά το θέμα των αποσπάσεων των εκπαιδευτικών και πόσο άσχημα το διαχειρίζονταν όλες οι κυβερνήσεις ως τώρα. Απλώς από ό,τι διαβάζω τελευταία παρατηρώ ό,τι αυτή το χειρίζεται εξίσου ή ακόμα χειρότερα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πού ακριβώς έγκειται ο κιτρινισμός, εκτός κι αν αυτό που μετέφερα εδώ δεν είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## rogne (Sep 2, 2015)

Δεν είναι δικός σου ο κιτρινισμός, της εφημερίδας είναι, που προτάσσει το "σούσουρο" και παρακάτω μας λέει βέβαια ότι μάλλον τα μπλέξανε μεταξύ τους οι υπουργοί επειδή δεν μιλιούνται. Και, ναι, ρουσφέτια γίνονταν και είμαι κι εγώ σίγουρος ότι ακόμα γίνονται, και στις αποσπάσεις εκπαιδευτικών και αλλού, αλλά η συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση φαίνεται να είναι από άλλο ανέκδοτο, μόνο που χρησιμοποιείται και έτσι και αλλιώς απ' την εφημερίδα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2015)

rogne said:


> Βέβαια το άρθρο λέει ότι το πιθανότερο σενάριο για τη διπλή απόσπαση είναι να πρόκειται για (πλήρη) απουσία συνεννόησης μεταξύ των υπουργείων...


Μεταξύ υπουργείων ή ηγεσίας του ίδιου υπουργείου; 
Το θέμα πάντως είναι ότι η κυρία είχε γερό δόντι και πήρε και τις δύο αποσπάσεις που είχε δικαίωμα να ζητήσει. Άλλοι προφανώς δεν καταφέρνουν να πάρουν απόσπαση.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2015)

Η λύση ειναι: όχι απόσπαση αν δεν συμπληρώσεις πενταετία στη θέση σου και μετά απόσπαση μόνο για ένα χρόνο με δικαίωμα δεύτερης απόσπασης μετά από μια πενταετία (αρχικά είχα σκεφτεί 15ετία, οπότε κάνω έκπτωση). 
Αν αναζητήσεις διορισμό σε δημοτικό σχολείο με στόχο να πάρεις απόσπαση στο ΕΜΠ (αναφέρομαι σε άλλη γνωστή περίπτωση), κακό του κεφαλιού σου. Να κανεις αίτηση όπως όλος ο κόσμος στο ΕΜΠ και να ανταγωνιστείς άλλους σαν εσένα που δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα της πίσω πόρτας. 
Ομοίως, αν επιλέξεις να πας σε δυσπρόσιτα σχολεία (όπως κάτι γνωστοί μου), να πας στο δυσπρόσιτο και να μην μπορείς να φύγεις όλο το χρόνο. Αν θες δουλειά γραφείου στο Υπουργέιο Παιδείας, να κάνεις αίτηση στο Υπ. Παιδείας απευθείας. 
κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αν αναζητήσεις διορισμό σε δημοτικό σχολείο με στόχο να πάρεις απόσπαση στο ΕΜΠ (αναφέρομαι σε άλλη γνωστή περίπτωση), κακό του κεφαλιού σου. Να κανεις αίτηση όπως όλος ο κόσμος στο ΕΜΠ και να ανταγωνιστείς άλλους σαν εσένα που δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα της πίσω πόρτας.
> Ομοίως, αν επιλέξεις να πας σε δυσπρόσιτα σχολεία (όπως κάτι γνωστοί μου), να πας στο δυσπρόσιτο και να μην μπορείς να φύγεις όλο το χρόνο. Αν θες δουλειά γραφείου στο Υπουργέιο Παιδείας, να κάνεις αίτηση στο Υπ. Παιδείας απευθείας. κ.ο.κ.


Την εποχή που υπηρετούσα εγώ, υπήρχε και η εξής «πίσω πόρτα» για απόσπαση σε σχολείο της αρεσκείας σου: Όταν μετατίθεσαι από μία περιφέρεια σε άλλη, κάποιο αόρατο χέρι σού δίνει οργανική θέση σε σχολείο όπου δεν σε χρειάζονται, είσαι υπεράριθμος. Τότε, πρέπει αυτομάτως να σε αποσπάσουν κάπου αλλού και, ω του θαύματος, σε αποσπούν σε ένα σχολείο που είναι περιζήτητο. Οι άλλοι που εποφθαλμιούσαν την ίδια θέση, και κονταροχτυπιούνταν νόμιμα μέσω μορίων, έχασαν, γιατί εσύ αποσπάστηκες για τις ανάγκες της υπηρεσίας, για τη ρύθμιση της υπεραριθμίας, δηλαδή.
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτά που λέω μπορούν να γίνονται και σήμερα ή έχουν αλλάξει εντελώς οι διαδικασίες.


----------



## Earion (Sep 2, 2015)

Έχω να προσθέσω μια γραφική πινελιά στο αλαλούμ του Υπουργείου Παιδείας επί ΠΦ Αριστεράς: Στη βιασύνη της να τακτοποιήσει τις αποσπάσεις, η πολιτική ηγεσία βόλεψε όσους εκπαιδευτικούς ζητούσαν απόσπαση σε γραφεία ή στο υπουργείο (δηλαδή, κατά τεκμήριο, σε όσους πρόσκεινταν στην πρώην κυβέρνηση) και μετά ξέχασε ότι έχουν σειρά όσοι ζητούν απόσπαση για πραγματικούς λόγους ανάγκης (π.χ. συνυπηρετούντες σύζυγοι, [αληθινά] θέματα υγείας κλπ.), έφυγε και τους άφησε στα κρύα του λουτρού. Έτσι αυτή τη στιγμή υπάρχουν εκπαιδευτικοί που είναι υποχρεωμένοι να παρουσιαστούν στις οργανικές τους θέσεις, κι ας έχουν (για να δώσω μια περίπτωση ως παράδειγμα) αναπηρία 67% (καρκίνο του μαστού με επιτυχή αφαίρεση πριν τέσσερα χρόνια) και πρέπει να παρακολουθούνται ιατρικά.


----------



## SBE (Sep 2, 2015)

Tώρα ανοίγεις το άλλο θέμα της αναπηρίας. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, στην Πάτρα έχουμε μια μοναδική περίπτωση καρκινοπαθούς: το 1983 μια συμμαθήτρια μιας ξαδέρφης μου, κόρη γνωστού γιατρού των Πατρών ο οποίος πολιτευόταν κάποια εποχή (μέχρι υφυπουργείο), πήγε για σπουδές στην Ιταλία και ήρθε με μεταγραφή στην Πάτρα (ιατρική σχολή), ως καρκινοπαθής με ιδιαίτερα σοβαρής μορφής καρκίνο κλπ κλπ. Μέρες του μένανε του παιδιού, όχι μήνες κλπ κλπ. 
Το θυμόμουν τις προάλλες και ρώτησα τη θεία μου τι κάνει αυτή η τότε κοπέλλα και μου είπε έχει ιατρείο στην Πάτρα, έχει δυο- τρία παιδάκια κλπ.

Ιατρικό θαύμα; Στην Ελλάδα του '80 θεραπεύονταν οι ζόρικοι καρκίνοι τελικού σταδίου και μετά χάσαμε την τεχνογνωσία και την ευκαιρία να γίνουμε ΟΙ πάροχοι υγείας της υφηλίου; Ζει 32 χρόνια με καρκίνο και κατάφερε να έχει φυσιολογική ζωή; 
Ποιος ξέρει.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2015)

Από το Φέισμπουκ:

ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΤΗΣΑΝ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΟ ΥΠΑΛΛΗΛΟ
(Κείμενο καθηγητή που υπογράφει ως κάποιος Διονύσης)
"Ο κόσμος λέει πολλά για τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους (ΔΥ). Μιλάνε για βλακεία, τεμπελιά, ανευθυνότητα, αναλγησία και γενικά δεν μιλάνε καθόλου κολακευτικά. Ως δημόσιος υπάλληλος οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι αυτά που λέγονται για μας είναι 100% αλήθεια όμως θέλω να υπερασπιστώ τον εαυτό μου.
Σαν κι εμένα υπάρχουν πολλοί άλλοι, χιλιάδες. Πριν διοριστώ εργαζόμουνα για πολλά χρόνια στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Ήμουνα καλός στην δουλειά μου αλλά έβλεπα ότι δεν είχε μέλλον, ενώ ταυτόχρονα έβλεπα ότι οι ΔΥ είχανε ένα σωρό κεκτημένα με λιγότερα προσόντα και πολύ λιγότερο κόπο. Έτσι αποφάσισα να αγωνιστώ για μια καλύτερη δουλειά, ακριβώς όπως θα έκανε κάθε άνθρωπος με ικανότητες. Έδωσα εξετάσεις στον ΑΣΕΠ και διορίστηκα καθηγητής στη μέση εκπαίδευση. Η αναλογία διοριστέοι/υποψήφιοι στον κλάδο μου ήταν 1:15, έτσι δικαιούμαι να λέω ότι είμαι ένας από τους καλύτερους στο αντικείμενό μου. Ίσως γι' αυτό να ξεκίνησα με αίσθημα ευθύνης και με διάθεση να προσφέρω στα παιδιά γνώσεις υψηλού επιπέδου και όχι μόνο.
Πολλά χρόνια έχουν περάσει από τότε κι έχω δει πολύ καλά τι συμβαίνει στην εκπαίδευση, ενώ είμαι βέβαιος ότι κάτι αντίστοιχο συμβαίνει σε ολόκληρο τον δημόσιο τομέα. Δεν θα μπορούσε άλλωστε να συμβαίνει κι αλλιώς αφού ολόκληρη η χώρα είναι έτσι. Συγκεκριμένα:
α) Λαϊκισμός
Ένας Έλληνας πολιτικός γνωρίζει πολύ καλά ότι θα προωθήσει καλύτερα την καριέρα του όχι αν αφήσει έργο αλλά αν ευχαριστήσει τον όχλο. Αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει και στην εκπαίδευση. Έχουν περάσει ένα σωρό νόμους για να μπορεί ο κάθε μαθητής να περνάει τις τάξεις χωρίς να διαβάζει καθόλου και με αναρίθμητες απουσίες. Σημαντικό ρόλο σ’ αυτό παίζει και μια μεγάλη μάστιγα της ελληνικής κοινωνίας που είναι τα "κοινωνικά κριτήρια". Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο βοήθημα στον πολιτικό για να αυξήσει την πελατεία του, ενώ στην εκπαίδευση το λέμε "παιδαγωγικοί λόγοι". Αν βρεθεί ένας τρελός καθηγητής που επιχειρήσει να κάνει την δουλειά του υπεύθυνα, δέχεται αφόρητες πιέσεις, άσε που αν βάζει χαμηλούς βαθμούς θα του πουν ότι τα παιδιά δεν μαθαίνουν σε αυτόν ενώ αντιθέτως οι καθηγητές που χαρίζουν βαθμούς είναι καλοί και τα παιδιά... μαθαίνουν! Εδώ φτάσανε στο σημείο να μπορεί ο καθένας να συνεχίζει και στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση! ενώ η βάση του 10 πολεμήθηκε ανελέητα (για παιδαγωγικούς λόγους) και τελικά καταργήθηκε. Φτάνει να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι ακόμα και ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια κρίσης εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν σχολές-φαντάσματα, ενώ ακόμα και οι αιώνιοι φοιτητές που με μεγάλη καθυστέρηση και πολλές υπαναχωρήσεις τελικά διαγράφηκαν, τώρα επανεγγράφησαν!
β) Σαπίλα
Όπως σε ολόκληρη τη χώρα, έτσι και στην εκπαίδευση το φακελάκι και το μέσο οργιάζουν. Οι "παιδαγωγικοί λόγοι" ενεργοποιούνται πιο εύκολα όταν οι γονείς του μαθητή έχουν γνωστό κάποιον καθηγητή του σχολείου ή είναι σε θέση που μπορούν να πιέσουν ή να πληρώσουν για ιδιαίτερο. Η πίεση μπορεί να είναι είτε άμεση στον εκπαιδευτικό είτε ιεραρχικά (ιδιαίτερα αν πέσουν σε ξεροκέφαλο που θέλει να κάνει το σωστό). Επίσης υπάρχουν αρκετοί εκπαιδευτικοί που όταν μιλάνε για συναδελφικότητα εννοούν όχι αλληλοϋποστήριξη αλλά ιδιαίτερη μεταχείριση στα παιδιά τους. Το λένε, το πιστεύουν και θεωρούν αυτονόητο (κεκτημένο ας πούμε) ότι θα την έχουν! Προσωπικά ονομάζω αυτό το φαινόμενο "τυπική ελληνική σαπίλα" και τους συγχαίρω που εκπαιδεύουν τα παιδιά τους σωστά ώστε να μπορέσουν να επιβιώσουν σε αυτήν τη χώρα.
γ) Γραφειοκρατία
Στην εποχή της ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας το δημόσιο εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει με χαρτομάνι. Α, ναι καταγράφονται τα πάντα στον computer, όμως η χαρτούρα παραμένει. Έτσι ενώ όλοι οι βαθμοί περνιούνται στον computer, τον περασμένο Σεπτέμβριο παρακολούθησα στο σχολείο μου έναν πανικό που διήρκησε σχεδόν 20 λεπτά. Τρεις συνάδελφοι προσπαθούσαν να βρουν με τι χρώμα έπρεπε να περάσουν τους βαθμούς των εξετάσεων του Σεπτεμβρίου στην καρτέλα του μαθητή. Ένας έψαχνε στο Internet για νόμους ενώ 2 άλλοι ψάχνανε πυρετωδώς καρτέλες περασμένων ετών. Έλα όμως που κανένας δεν μπορούσε να μείνει στο λύκειο με τη νομοθεσία που υπήρχε τότε, την οποία επανέφερε ο υπουργός παιδείας που χαρακτήρισε την αριστεία ρετσινιά. Βρήκανε κάποιες καρτέλες για το Γυμνάσιο, αλλά είναι ίδια τα χρώματα και για το Γυμνάσιο και για το Λύκειο; Βλέπεις υπάρχουν πολλά και εύκολα μπερδεύεσαι: Με μπλε οι βαθμοί των 4μήνων, με μαύρο οι μέσοι όροι των 4μήνων, με πράσινο οι εξετάσεις του Ιουνίου και με κόκκινο ο τελικός βαθμός. Δεν πρόσεξα τελικά ποιο είναι το χρώμα για τον Σεπτέμβριο (ίσως κάποιο 5ο) γιατί δεν με ενδιαφέρει να το μάθω κι ελπίζω να μην καταστραφεί ο κόσμος αν ποτέ χρησιμοποιήσω λάθος χρώμα.
δ) Πολυνομία, ανασφάλεια και ανελέητη παρέμβαση του κράτους
Η εκπαιδευτική νομοθεσία αλλάζει πιο συχνά και από τη φορολογική. Το υπουργείο κάθε χρόνο καθορίζει την εξεταστέα ύλη και τις αναθέσεις μαθημάτων για ΟΛΕΣ τις τάξεις και ποτέ δεν είναι ολόιδια με την προηγούμενη χρονιά. Πολλές φορές μάλιστα οι αλλαγές γίνονται κατά την διάρκεια του σχολικού έτους. Ενώ όλοι συμφωνούν ότι το περιεχόμενο και η μέθοδος διδασκαλίας πρέπει να προσαρμόζονται στις ανάγκες και τις δυνατότητες του μαθητή, υπάρχει πάντα ένας σοφός υπουργός κι ένα μάτσο σοφοί σύμβουλοι που αποφασίζουν πόσο πρέπει να επιμείνει ο καθηγητής στην κάθε ενότητα (ω, ναι κρατάνε τα προσχήματα με μια φράση ότι είναι απλώς ενδεικτικό), ποιες ασκήσεις θα πρέπει να μην διδαχθούν, τι να αξιολογηθεί από κάθε άσκηση, πως θα πρέπει να γίνει η αξιολόγηση των μαθητών ενώ ακόμα και οι διδακτικοί στόχοι για την κάθε ενότητα γράφονται στην εφημερίδα της κυβέρνησης! Και το αμίμητο: "...το δεύτερο θέμα πρέπει να αποτελείται από 2 υποερωτήματα. Το πρώτο υποερώτημα πρέπει να βαθμολογείται με 13 μονάδες και το δεύτερο με 12..." γραμμένο στην εφημερίδα της κυβέρνησης.
Τους είναι βλέπεις αδιανόητο ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει κάποια λεπτομέρεια για την οποία δεν θα αποφασίζουν αυτοί. Είναι πλέον τόσο ισχυρά παγιωμένη η αντίληψη ότι πρέπει τα πάντα να αποφασίζονται κεντρικά ώστε μπορεί τα τελευταία 30 χρόνια να έχει αλλάξει πάρα πολλές φορές το σύστημα εισαγωγής στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση αλλά ούτε καν έχω ακούσει την άποψη ότι θα πρέπει η κάθε σχολή να είναι αυτή που θα ορίζει σε ποια μαθήματα θα πρέπει να εξετάζονται οι μελλοντικοί φοιτητές της. Ακριβώς δηλαδή όπως συμβαίνει στις προηγμένες χώρες. Ακόμα και συνάδελφοι που κάνουν προσωπικές σκέψεις γι' αυτό το θέμα δεν λένε κάτι τέτοιο. Στην Ελλάδα τέτοιες απόψεις είναι πλέον πέραν κάθε εμπειρίας ακόμα και φαντασίας!
ε) Ανελέητος πόλεμος κατά της αξιοκρατίας
Δεν γίνεται να έχεις και "κοινωνικά" κριτήρια και αξιοκρατία. Φυσικά η πολιτική πελατεία υπάρχει στα πρώτα και γι' αυτό και συνεχώς προωθούνται. Κάποια στιγμή δεν πήγαινε άλλο και δημιουργήθηκε το ΑΣΕΠ. Όμως σιγά-σιγά παρακάμπτεται και μάλιστα ο υπουργός παιδείας που χαρακτήρισε την αριστεία ρετσινιά δήλωσε ότι θα τον καταργήσει τελείως, όπως άλλωστε και τα πρότυπα και οτιδήποτε άλλο που θα δυσαρεστεί τους πολλούς που θα ζηλεύουν βλέποντας το παιδί του γείτονα να τα καταφέρνει καλύτερα.
Πώς να μην βλακέψει όποιος είναι στο δημόσιο; Πώς να μην αρχίσει να τα γράφει όλα, όταν βλέπει ότι ακριβώς όπως και στον στρατό όποιος είναι υπεύθυνος βρίσκει τον μπελά του ενώ όποιος είναι άχρηστος περνάει καλά; Πως πρέπει να αντιδράσω όταν βλέπω ένα σωρό "συναδέλφους" να ακολουθούν την αρχή το παίζω στριμμένος και απαυτώνω την κοινωνία και μάλιστα όχι μόνο να μην απολύονται αλλά να τους περνάει; Κι επειδή η συνήθεια γίνεται δευτέρα φύση, έχω καταντήσει κι εγώ δημόσιος υπάλληλος. Μπαίνω στην τάξη και με ενδιαφέρει μόνο να τελειώσει η ώρα (και ο μήνας). Άλλωστε πλέον έχω μάθει ότι δεν μπορείς να τα βάλεις με τον βούρκο. Κάθε προσπάθεια να προσφέρεις αληθινό έργο χτυπιέται από α) μαθητές και γονείς που βλέπουν χαμηλούς βαθμούς ή ότι ο κακόμοιρος ο κανακάρης τους δυσκολεύεται και δεν έχει χρόνο για βόλτα, β) προϊσταμένους που δεν θέλουν να τους ζαλίζουν οι γονείς, γ) συναδέλφους που καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάνεις σοβαρή δουλειά και ανησυχούν ότι θα χαλάσεις την πιάτσα.
Μας είπανε κάποτε για αξιολόγηση και με κάνανε να σκάσω στα γέλια. Με τι κριτήρια θα γίνει; Θα αποφασίσει ο όχλος και θα επιλέξει όσους βάζουν βαθμούς; Η πολιτική ηγεσία που ενδιαφέρεται μόνο να ικανοποιήσει τον όχλο; Ή μήπως οι προϊστάμενοι που θέλουν να ικανοποιούν και τον όχλο και την πολιτική ηγεσία;
Έτσι από ένας επιστήμονας μέσα στο top 6% κατάντησα κι εγώ δημόσιος υπάλληλος με τα όλα μου. Έχω μονιμότητα, έχω κεκτημένα και δεν σκάω για τίποτα. Και όπως είπα στην αρχή, σαν κι εμένα υπάρχουν 1000δες άλλοι. Επειδή όμως έχω ακόμα κάποια ίχνη ηθικής γράφω αυτό το γράμμα και έχω να συνοψίσω σε μία μόνο φράση:
Το δημόσιο ούτε το εξυγιαίνεις ούτε το αξιολογείς γιατί απλούστατα δεν μπορείς. Το δημόσιο το ΞΗΛΩΝΕΙΣ!"​


----------



## crystal (Sep 27, 2015)

Μου φαίνεται πολύ αστείο αυτό το κείμενο.
Θα πιαστώ απ' το πιο απλό, το παράδειγμα που μας δίνει ο συντάκτης ως ανυπέρβλητη γραφειοκρατία, που ουσιαστικά αποδεικνύει μέχρι τελείας τους χαρακτηρισμούς που αποδίδει στον ίδιο και στους συναδέλφους του: τόσα άτομα στον σύλλογο καθηγητών, και προφανώς κανείς δεν σκέφτηκε να τυπώσει τη λίστα με τους χρωματικούς κωδικούς και να τους κρεμάσει πάνω από "τον computer". 

Για τα υπόλοιπα, ας γελάσουμε τρανταχτά. Υπάρχουν καθηγητές που και όρεξη έχουν και δουλεύουν. Και στήνουν θεατρικές ομάδες, και οργανώνουν ενισχυτικές διδασκαλίες, και φτιάχνουν σημειώσεις για να τις δώσουν στα παιδιά άλλων τμημάτων, τα οποία έχουν την ατυχία να έχουν για καθηγητές ανθρώπους σαν τον κύριο Διονύση και τους συναδέλφους του. Δεν είναι μόνο νέοι - ανάμεσά τους θα βρεις και ανθρώπους πολύ μεγαλύτερους, οι οποίοι φυσικά αξίζουν χρυσάφι, γιατί άλλο να σου κάνει Αρχαία ο νέος που έχει όρεξη κι άλλο ο παλιός που κοντά στην όρεξη έχει κι είκοσι χρόνια εμπειρία.

Αλλά τι συζητάμε τώρα... Ο άνθρωπος κάθισε και μας διηγήθηκε πολύ αφοπλιστικά πώς έφτασε στο σημείο να σκυλοβαριέται και να μην ασχολείται πια. Δηλαδή, έχουμε φτάσει στο σημείο να μην ντρεπόμαστε καν να το λέμε. Καλά κρασιά.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 27, 2015)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μετά από 23 χρόνια στην εκπαίδευση αναγνώρισα πολύ οικείες καταστάσεις σε όλα αυτά που περιγράφει: τους "παιδαγωγικούς λόγους" για να περνάνε οι μαθητές χωρίς καμιά προσπάθεια, την ατελείωτη χαρτούρα/γραφειοκρατία ενώ υπήρχε υπολογιστής στο σχολείο όπου περνιούνται οι βαθμοί, την πολυνομία και φυσικά την αναξιοκρατία. Δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω ότι ενώ έβγαιναν τα αποτελέσματα των εξετάσεων στον υπολογιστή, έπρεπε όλα τα ονόματα των παιδιών (500 παιδιά στο δικό μου σχολείο) να περαστούν από τον πρακτικογράφο στο βιβλίο των πρακτικών, και μάλιστα εκείνη τη στιγμή, αλλιώς η συνεδρίαση των αποτελεσμάτων δεν μπορούσε να τελειώσει. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι ακόμα και τώρα έτσι ακριβώς γίνεται.

Μπορεί να μη συμφωνώ με το συμπέρασμα "αφού συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά, εγώ έγινα ένας δημόσιος υπάλληλος σαν αυτούς που βρίζετε", αλλά ξέρω ότι αυτά που περιγράφει υπάρχουν, και μάλιστα έχουν χειροτερέψει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 27, 2015)

Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον πόσο διαφορετική ανάγνωση μπορεί να κάνει κάποιος στο ίδιο κείμενο (όπως εδώ, δηλαδή). 

Ότι υπάρχουν τρόποι επιβίωσης, προφανώς θα υπάρχουν. Ας πούμε, όπως λες, crystal: να τυπώσεις την αστεία εγκύκλιο με τα διάφορα χρώματα. Όμως δεν είναι αστείο το θέμα με τις χρωματικές διευθετήσεις από μόνο του;

Ακόμη, οι θεατρικές παραστάσεις (πολύ χρήσιμες και παραγωγικές) δεν είναι μέσα στο κύριο αντικείμενο -- μόλις/αν μπουν, θα καταστραφούν και αυτές, υποθέτω, ενώ η ενισχυτική διδασκαλία παρέχεται όπως το λες· πρωτοβουλιακά και χωρίς να λύνεται το θέμα στη βάση του: είναι απαραίτητο να χρειάζεται ενισχυτική διδασκαλία;

Προφανώς και έφτασε ο άνθρωπος να μην ασχολείται πια· αυτό ακριβώς μας λέει: ότι δεν βλέπει καν ποιο είναι το νόημα σε μια κατάσταση που δεν παλεύεται.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2015)

Έχοντας μόλις τελειώσει μια ακόμα μαραθώνια βαθμολόγηση γραπτών πρωτοετών φοιτητών που δεν ξέρουν να μετατρέψουν ώρες και λεπτά σε δευτερόλεπτα, ήμουνα έτοιμη να πω οι θεατρικές ομάδες μας μάραναν. Και έχουν μπόλικες τα αγγλικά σχολεία, από τα οποία βγαίνουν αυτά τα τούβλα που βαθμολογούσα. Και μαζί έχουν και ομάδες ράγκμπι, ποδοσφαίρου, λακρός, χόκεϊ κλπ Χορωδίες κλπ κλπ. Δυστυχώς, δεν έχουν καμιά ομάδα μαθηματικών, ομάδα φυσικής, ομάδα ξένης γλώσσας γιατί αυτές οι ομάδες έχουν σοβαρές απαιτήσεις από τους διοργανωτές και από τους συμμετέχοντες. 

Ακούω πάρα πολύ από Έλληνες γονείς να εκστασιάζονται με όλα αυτά αντί να τους απασχολεί το τί γίνεται με τα μαθήματα για τον ίδιο λόγο μάλλον: είναι πιο εύκολο να καμαρώσεις τον κανακάρη σου στο σανίδι παρά να τον καμαρώσεις διαγωνιζόμενο με αξιώσεις στη Μαθηματική Ολυμπιάδα. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, φταίει και το Χόλιγουντ. Από το Fame μέχρι το Glee, δεν έχει βγει τίποτα που να δείχνει μαθητές με ενδιαφέρον στη διαστημική π.χ., όλο μαθητές με ενδιαφέρον για χορό και τραγούδι μας δείχνουν. 

Μίλαγα με μια φίλη φιλόλογο σε γυμνάσιο το καλοκαίρι και μου έλεγε ότι η πίεση να βάζουν μεγάλους βαθμούς είναι πλέον πολύ μεγαλύτερη απ'ό,τι ήταν όταν πρωτοδιορίστηκε. Τη ρώτησα γιατί έτσι, και μάλιστα στο γυμνάσιο, που οι βαθμοί δε μετράνε σε εισαγωγικές, π.χ., και μου είπε ότι ήταν καθαρή ματαιοδοξία των γονιών, οι οποίοι μάλλον νομίζουν ότι είναι καλοί γονείς αν πηγαίνουν στο σχολείο και κάνουν φασαρία για να ανέβουν οι βαθμοί.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2015)

SBE said:


> Από το Fame μέχρι το Glee, δεν έχει βγει τίποτα που να δείχνει μαθητές με ενδιαφέρον στη διαστημική π.χ., όλο μαθητές με ενδιαφέρον για χορό και τραγούδι μας δείχνουν.


Πάντως, ταινία για μαθηματική ολυμπιάδα έχει βγει, το πολύ καλό _Brilliant Young Mind_. Όχι πως ο πρωταγωνιστής, το μαθηματικό μυαλό, είναι κανένας ψηλός, ξανθός και ψωμωμένος — άλλος ένας φύτουλας με προβλήματα είναι κι αυτός.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2015)

Διαιώνιση του στερεότυπου ότι με τα μαθηματικά ασχολούνται οι ακοινώνητοι και προβληματικοί έφηβοι.


----------



## SBE (Sep 28, 2015)

Να πω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι τα μαθηματικά είναι απλώς παράδειγμα, μπορεί εξίσου να ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος για άλλα μαθήματα.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 28, 2015)

Θα ήθελα κι εγώ να πω δυο λόγια για το κείμενο του συναδέλφου. Όλα αυτά που μνημονεύει ασφαλώς ισχύουν, και θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω στον κατάλογο και πολλά άλλα, πολύ χειρότερα. Ωστόσο, διαφωνώ πλήρως με το δια ταύτα του κειμένου, το οποίο μου φαίνεται εξοργιστικά βολικό. Πρώτα πρώτα, με ενοχλεί ο τίτλος. Τι θα πει «με κατάντησαν» δημόσιο υπάλληλο; Άμα δεν θες να καταντήσεις δημόσιος υπάλληλος, κανείς δεν μπορεί να σε αναγκάσει. Στη χειρότερη, αν βρίσκεις το εργασιακό σου περιβάλλον αφόρητο, μπορείς κάλλιστα να παραιτηθείς και να αναζητήσεις κάτι άλλο. Για να «σε καταντήσουν» δημόσιο υπάλληλο, πρέπει κατά βάθος να το θέλεις ή έστω να βολεύεσαι με αυτό. Θα μπορούσα να συνεχίσω επ’ αυτού, αλλά θέλω να σταθώ κυρίως στο παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικό απόσπασμα, το οποίο έχει μεν μια δόση αλήθειας, αλλά το βρίσκω υπερβολικά αφοριστικό:

_Κάθε προσπάθεια να προσφέρεις αληθινό έργο χτυπιέται από α) μαθητές και γονείς που βλέπουν χαμηλούς βαθμούς ή ότι ο κακόμοιρος ο κανακάρης τους δυσκολεύεται και δεν έχει χρόνο για βόλτα, β) προϊσταμένους που δεν θέλουν να τους ζαλίζουν οι γονείς, γ) συναδέλφους που καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάνεις σοβαρή δουλειά και ανησυχούν ότι θα χαλάσεις την πιάτσα._

Από την προσωπική μου εμπειρία, το (α) δεν ισχύει. Το χειρότερο που μου έχει συμβεί, τόσο από γονείς όσο και από μαθητές, είναι να μου ζητήσουν τον λόγο επειδή έβαλα στο παιδί τους (ή στους ίδιους) χαμηλότερο βαθμό απ’ ό,τι περίμεναν ή ήθελαν. Σε κάθε περίπτωση, φροντίζω να εξηγώ, με υπομονή και καθαρό λόγο, το γενικότερο ύφος με το οποίο βαθμολογώ, και το ζήτημα λήγει. Κάποιοι (λίγοι) μαθητές μένουν με ένα μικρό παράπονο, το οποίο μάλιστα συχνά λειτουργεί δημιουργικά, διότι πεισμώνουν και θέλουν να μου αποδείξουν ότι έκανα λάθος που τους βαθμολόγησα αυστηρά (αποδεικνύοντας βέβαια ότι τελικά είχα δίκιο, διότι ο σκοπός μου ήταν εξαρχής ακριβώς αυτός: να πεισμώσουν και να δουλέψουν παραπάνω). Με τους γονείς σπανιότατα έχω πρόβλημα, γιατί προσπαθώ πάντοτε υπομονετικά να τους πείσω, και σχεδόν πάντοτε τα καταφέρνω, ότι έχω κατά νου το καλό του παιδιού τους. Ομολογουμένως βέβαια αρκετοί συνάδελφοι αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα με γονείς, αλλά πιστεύω ότι αυτό συμβαίνει επειδή εξαρχής παίρνουν αμυντική στάση απέναντί τους, αντί να μπουν στον κόπο να εξηγήσουν τι ακριβώς κάνουν και πού αποσκοπεί (κάτι βέβαια που πολλοί δεν είναι σε θέση καν να κάνουν).

Ούτε το (β) πιστεύω ότι ισχύει. Είναι αλήθεια ότι οι διευθυντές (είτε των σχολείων είτε των διευθύνσεων εκπαίδευσης) θέλουν, πρώτα και κύρια, να μην ταράζει κανείς την ηρεμία τους. Αλλά αυτό σημαίνει ότι το πιθανότερο είναι να ασχοληθούν μαζί σου όσο λιγότερο γίνεται —και γενικότερα αυτό ακριβώς κάνουν. Στην πράξη, μπορείς να κάνεις στο σχολείο ό,τι θέλεις και να μην σου πει κανείς ποτέ τίποτα. Προσωπικά παραβιάζω συστηματικά το αναλυτικό πρόγραμμα σπουδών από τη δεύτερη χρονιά μου στην εκπαίδευση, το 2004. Διδάσκω ένα κάρο πράγματα εκτός ύλης, και μάλιστα τα γράφω όλα στο βιβλίο ύλης, χαρτί και καλαμάρι. Υπομονετικά περιμένω, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια, κάποιος γονέας να διαμαρτυρηθεί, κάποιος διευθυντής να με επιπλήξει, κάποιος σύμβουλος να δει τα βιβλία ύλης και να μου ζητήσει εξηγήσεις. Δεν έχει γίνει τίποτε από όλα αυτά. 

Ούτε το (γ) ισχύει. Είναι αλήθεια ότι αν εσύ δουλεύεις πραγματικά, κάποιοι λουφαδόροι θα χαλαστούν. Αλλά τι ακριβώς μπορούν να σου κάνουν; Το πολύ να σε κουτσομπολέψουν. Αν έχεις μπει στην εκπαίδευση με σκοπό να διδάξεις και όχι να κάνεις φίλους, τα σχόλια των λουφαδόρων οφείλουν να σε αφήνουν παγερά αδιάφορο. Βρίσκω εντελώς ασόβαρο το επιχείρημα ότι δεν δουλεύεις για να μην σε κακολογήσει ο/η λουφαδόρος του σχολείου.

Τα προβλήματα της δημόσιας εκπαίδευσης είναι πάρα πολλά, και έχω γράψει επανειλημμένα τις απόψεις μου για αρκετά από αυτά. Δεν πιστεύω ωστόσο ότι αποτελούν επαρκή δικαιολογία για να κατεβάσει κάποιος τα χέρια. Αντίθετα, πιστεύω ότι αν θέλεις πραγματικά να προσφέρεις αληθινό έργο, είναι πολύ δύσκολο να σε εμποδίσει κάποιος. (Τα γράφω όλα αυτά σε μια χρονιά κατά την οποία έχω ήδη προλάβει, μέσα σε δύο εβδομάδες, να πλακωθώ με μια συνάδελφο επειδή λουφάρει και ορθά κοφτά να αρνηθώ, για πρώτη φορά από τότε που διορίστηκα, να κάνω μια μικροδουλειά με το επιχείρημα ότι δεν μου είχε ανατεθεί.)

Και επειδή έγινε λόγος για θεατρικές παραστάσεις, αν κάποιος έχει μια ώρα στη διάθεσή του, ας ρίξει μια ματιά σε αυτό (θεατρικό που ανέβηκε πέρυσι στο σχολείο μου, με αφορμή τη σχολική εορτή της 25ης Μαρτίου):
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/20820885/Μόνο το γαλανό της θάλασσας.mp4
Κάντε δεξί κλικ και Save link as...


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

Το σχολείο σας έχει κανονική σκηνή; Εισαστε προνομιούχοι. Το δικό μας είχε σκηνή λυόμενη.
Αλλά, μια που το λες, αυτές οι σχολικές γιορτές δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι θεατρική ομάδα, όλα τα σχολεία λίγο πολύ διοργανώνουν κάποια γιορτή για τις εθνικές εορτές και κάποια παιδιά λένε ποιήματα ή παίζουν σε σκετς ή τραγουδάνε ή παίζουν μουσική. Προφανώς είναι μέρος του προγράμματος κάθε δημόσιου σχολείου, όπως είναι κι οι παρελάσεις. Όσοι αναφέρονται σε θεατρικές ομάδες συνήθως μιλάνε για πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα. Π.χ. η ανηψιά μου που πήγαινε σε μια θεατρική ομάδα (εξωσχολικά) είχε κάνει διαφορετικά από τα σχολικά. 
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, για όσους κατηγορούν το δημόσιο σχολείο αλλά αδρανούν, ο σύλλογος γονέων του σχολείου της είχε κανονίσει τα μαθήματα αυτά, τα οποία κόστιζαν δέκα ευρώ το μήνα για το κάθε παιδί, γίνονταν Σάββατα στο κτίριο του σχολείου, με ευθύνη του συλλόγου, και περιλάμβαναν θεατρική ομάδα, ταεκβοντό, τένις, μπαλέτο, ζωγραφική, χορωδία, σκάκι κλπ κλπ. Δεν διέφερε από τα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα των ιδιωτικών σχολείων παρά μόνο στο ότι δεν γίνονταν αυτά τις ώρες του σχολείου, αλλά αυτό μάλλον βόλευε τους γονείς γιατί είχαν κάπου να αφήσουν τα παιδιά τους το Σάββατο για τρεις-τεσσερεις ώρες και να πάνε να πιούν φραπέ στην παραλία. 

Πίσω στο θέμα του άρθρου, γενικά υπάρχει η τάση να προσπαθεί να πει τον πόνο του ο κάθε πικραμένος με τρόπο που να τον βγάζει τον ίδιο λάδι. Χτες έκανε τη γύρα στο ΦΒ ένα άρθρο με το παράπονο ενός νεαρού που έφτιαξε ένα απ για το πανεπιστήμιο, μαζί με κάτι φίλους του, και έχει λέει 15000 χρήστες και "να γιατί δεν πάει μπροστά η χώρα", γιατί δεν θέλει κανένα πανεπιστήμιο να αγοράσει το απ του. 
Ιδού λοιπόν η εμπειρία μου από το πανεπιστήμιο που εργάζομαι στο ΗΒ, το οποίο είναι το πολυπληθέστερο πανεπιστήμιο της χώρας: υπάρχει το "επίσημο" απ του πανεπιστημίου που είναι μια βλακεία και μισή και δίνει γενικές πληροφορίες για το πανεπιστήμιο κλπ κλπ. Υπάρχει κι ένα απ που το κατεβάζεις δωρεάν το οποίο έφτιαξε ένας φοιτητής για να εξυπηρετηθεί ο ίδιος, το οποίο θυμάται σε ποιά σελίδα του LMS ήσουν και σε πηγαίνει κατευθείαν εκεί και μπορείς να διαβάσει τον ονλάιν υλικό σου από εκεί που το άφησες, και να μελετήσεις όπου και να βρίσκεσαι. Εννοείται ότι αυτό χρησιμοποιώ για τη δουλειά μου και το συστήνω στους φοιτητές μου, κι όχι το καρβουνοκίνητο επίσημο απ. Έχουν ακουστεί φωνές κατά καιρούς ότι θα πρέπει το πανεπιστήμιο να αγοράσει το απ του φοιτητή (ο οποίος δεν είναι πλέον φοιτητής αλλά απόφοιτος) και να το ενσωματώσει στα υπάρχοντα, αλλά το πανεπιστήμιο έχει γραμμή ότι δεν ενθαρρύνει τέτοιες πρωτοβουλίες αν και η αλήθεια είναι ότι μέχρι να κουνηθούν οι γνωστοί δεινόσαυροι θα έχω βγει στη σύνταξη κλπ κλπ. Το ζήτημα είναι ότι ο φοιτητής το έφτιαξε και το προσφέρει δωρεάν χωρίς διαφήμιση, χωρίς φανφάρες και χωρίς να βγει να φωνάξει ότι _δεν είμαστε κράτος, ρε, δεν είμαστε_

LMS= learning management system, γενικός τίτλος για όλα τα συστήματα διαχείρισης της διδασκαλίας, VLE= virtual learning environment, άλλο όνομα για το ίδιο. Το πιο γνωστό είναι το Moodle που χρησιμοποιούν και τα ελληνικά σχολεία.


----------



## panadeli (Sep 29, 2015)

SBE said:


> Αλλά, μια που το λες, αυτές οι σχολικές γιορτές δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι θεατρική ομάδα, όλα τα σχολεία λίγο πολύ διοργανώνουν κάποια γιορτή για τις εθνικές εορτές και κάποια παιδιά λένε ποιήματα ή παίζουν σε σκετς ή τραγουδάνε ή παιζουν μουσική. Προφανώς είναι μέρος του προγράμματος κάθε δημόσιου σχολείου, όπως είναι κι οι παρελάσεις. Όσοι αναφέρονται σε θεατρικές ομάδες συνήθως μιλάνε για πιο προχωρημένα πράγματα.



Θα δεχθώ αυτό το σχόλιο αν μου επιβεβαιώσεις ότι είδες το βίντεο.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

Eίδα αποσπάσματα. Μια ώρα σχολική γιορτή δεν θα έβλεπα και να με πληρώνανε.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 7, 2015)

Ε μα, με τέτοια βλακόμετρα και κατιναριά που γράφουν τα σχολικά βιβλία, πώς να μην νοσεί η πτωχή μας παιδεία!

Όμως κύριε Ζουράρι μου, ενώ υπεραμύνεστε της Ελληνικής γλώσσης, πώς νοείται να υβρίζετε εις την Τουρκικήν!

Έχω κι εγώ ράμματα για τα σχολικά βιβλία, όμως μάλλον τα δικά μου ράμματα διαφέρουν από εκείνα του Ζουράρι. Ράψε ράψε την έρμη, σαν μανταρισμένη κάλτσα την έχουμε καταντήσει.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Ορίστε και το βιντεάκι με τον Ζουράρη (τον άκουσα λάιβ). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoBE_Y04j_U

Ναρκισσισμός, υπερβολή και, εντέλει, γραφικότητα που δεν έχει κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Δουλεύει για να τον κουτσομπολέψουμε λιγάκι μόνο — του φτάνει αυτό, φαίνεται.


ΥΓ. Βλέπω ότι το θέμα το κάνει φύλλο και φτερό ο Σαραντάκος σήμερα:
Ο Κ. Ζουράρις και η σκανδαλιστική καφετιέρα
https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/10/08/zouraris-3/


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2015)

Λεπτομέρειες για την Πράξη Νομοθετικού Περιεχομένου με την οποία άλλαξε ο τρόπος εκλογής των πρυτάνεων. 

https://www.lawspot.gr/nomika-nea/allaxe-o-tropos-eklogis-prytaneon-me-pnp


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2015)

Σε σχέση με την ΠΝΠ με την οποία καταργήθηκε προ ημερών η διαδικασία για την εκλογή πρυτάνεων που πρόβλεπε ο νόμος Διαμαντοπούλου διάβασα εδώ το άρθρο του Ιωακείμ Γρυσπολάκη, πρώην πρύτανη του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης.

*Ο αυταρχισμός και ο αντιευρωπαϊσμός σε συσκευασία του ενός*
http://www.esos.gr/arthra/40199/o-aytarhismos-kai-o-antieyropaismos-se-syskeyasia-toy-enos (9 Οκτ. 2015)

Αν βρείτε κάτι καλό για τις απόψεις της άλλης πλευράς, να προσθέσουμε το σύνδεσμο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2015)

Το πώς είναι δυνατόν ένας νόμος που ψηφίστηκε από τη μεγαλύτερη πλειοψηφία που θυμάμαι ποτέ στην ελληνική Βουλή να καταργηθεί με μια "κατάπτυστη" ΠΝΠ (σύμφωνα με τους χαρακτηρισμούς της ίδιας της κυβέρνησης όταν ήταν αντιπολίτευση) ξεπερνάει τη λογική μου.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2015)

Νομίζω ότι δεν ήταν «κατάπτυστη», ήταν «χουντικής έμπνευσης».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 16, 2015)

Απολύτως εύστοχο, λοιπόν! Μόνο η χούντα μπορούσε μ' ένα αναγκαστικό διάταγμα να καταργεί νόμους του κράτους.


----------



## nickel (Oct 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> ΥΓ. Βλέπω ότι το θέμα το κάνει φύλλο και φτερό ο Σαραντάκος σήμερα:
> Ο Κ. Ζουράρις και η σκανδαλιστική καφετιέρα
> https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/10/08/zouraris-3/



Περισσότερα για την... καφετιέρα, από τον Γιάννη Χάρη:

http://www.efsyn.gr/arthro/o-imimathis-proheirologos-kyrios-zoyraris


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Τρίβω τα μάτια μου...
*
Καταργείται η κλήρωση για την εισαγωγή στο Ελληνικό Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο*

Την κατάργηση της κλήρωσης για την εισαγωγή στο Ελληνικό Ανοικτό Πανεπιστήμιο (ΕΑΠ) ανακοίνωσε η αναπληρώτρια υπουργός Παιδείας Σία Αναγνωστοπούλου την Πέμπτη κατά τη διάρκεια συνέντευξης Τύπου της ηγεσίας του υπουργείου Παιδείας για θέματα έρευνας και καινοτομίας. 

Η κα Αναγνωστοπούλου είπε συγκεκριμένα ότι «διαβουλευθήκαμε (με τον πρόεδρο της Διοικούσας Επιτροπής του Πανεπιστημίου Βασίλη Καρδάση) και αποφασίσαμε τη με μη κλήρωση εισαγωγή των φοιτητών στο Πανεπιστήμιο». 

Για την εισαγωγή στο Πανεπιστήμιο (γίνονται περίπου 15000 αιτήσεις για 4790 θέσεις στα προπτυχιακά προγράμματα), από το 2016, έχει προταθεί άλλο σύστημα *με καθιέρωση κριτηρίων* (βαθμό απολυτηρίου λυκείου, επαγγελματική εμπειρία, ηλικία κ.λπ.) ή και είσοδο όλων όσων ενδιαφέρονται να παρακολουθήσουν το πρόγραμμα των προπτυχιακών σπουδών *με την καταβολή μειωμένων διδάκτρων*.

Με το νέο σύστημα αναμένεται να αυξηθεί ο αριθμός των φοιτητών και των υποτροφιών. [...]
http://www.tanea.gr/news/greece/art...thn-eisodo-sto-ellhniko-anoikto-panepisthmio/​
Κατάργηση της κλήρωσης; Έμφαση στην αριστεία, στην αύξηση των φοιτητών που θέλουν να πληρώσουν δίδακτρα; Τι είδους φιλελεύθερα μέτρα είναι αυτά; 

Αν δεν είχα σκοντάψει σε εκείνο το «αποφασίσαμε τη με μη κλήρωση εισαγωγή», θα έπλεα σε πελάγη ευτυχίας! Σία και αράξαμε.


----------



## SBE (Nov 29, 2015)

Δηλαδή το ανοιχτό πανεπιστήμιο αποφασίζει να γίνει όνομα και πράμα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 21, 2015)

Ψήγματα της ειδησεογραφίας προλαβαίνω πια αυτές τις μέρες. Για το νέο νομοσχέδιο που παρέδωσαν στους πρυτάνεις οι υπεύθυνοι του υπουργείου Παιδείας διαβάζουμε τα πρώτα νέα εδώ:

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500047353

Βλέπω:

Η ψηφοφορία θα γίνεται με κάλπη και σε περίπτωση που διακοπεί δύο φορές τότε θα επαναλαμβάνεται ηλεκτρονικά.

Έξυπνο. Αλλά και σε δουλειά να βρισκόμαστε. Προτείνω να αρχίσουν τώρα να κλέβουν τις κάλπες οι τεχνολάτρες. Να βαρεθούν όλοι κάποια στιγμή, να γίνονται οι εκλογές εξαρχής ηλεκτρονικά.


----------



## nickel (Jan 31, 2016)

Από την ομιλία του Αλέξη Τσίπρα στη συγκέντρωση της 24/1/2016 
Και μόλις περάσει η πρώτη αξιολόγηση, τότε θα ανοίξουμε τη συζήτηση για τις αναγκαίες, βαθιές μεταρρυθμιστικές τομές που έχει ανάγκη ο τόπος και για τη συνταγματική μεταρρύθμιση. Όχι για να κάνουμε το χατίρι κάποιων που θέλουν να φτιάξουν ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια, αλλά για να βαθύνουμε τη δημοκρατία […]
http://syriza.gr/article/id/63874/A...-thn-Ellada-kai-thn-Eyrwph-.html#.Vq3JtOarHHA

Ευτυχώς η δημόσια ανώτατη εκπαίδευση θα παραμείνει προστατευμένη σύμφωνα με τον καταστατικό μας χάρτη για να διατηρήσει την ξεχωριστή της θέση ανάμεσα στις δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές εκπαιδεύσεις των άλλων χωρών. Τι κρίμα που δεν προλάβαμε να προστατεύσουμε και τους λιμενικούς οργανισμούς και τα αεροδρόμια στο Σύνταγμά μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 31, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ευτυχώς η δημόσια ανώτατη εκπαίδευση θα παραμείνει προστατευμένη σύμφωνα με τον καταστατικό μας χάρτη για να διατηρήσει την ξεχωριστή της θέση ανάμεσα στις δημόσιες και ιδιωτικές εκπαιδεύσεις των άλλων χωρών. Τι κρίμα που δεν προλάβαμε να προστατεύσουμε και τους λιμενικούς οργανισμούς και τα αεροδρόμια στο Σύνταγμά μας.



Μη χολοσκάς. Πριν από λίγο, ο αρμόδιος υπουργός (νομίζω ότι είναι ένας έμπειρος παλιός πασόκος που τον είχε διαγράψει ο ΓΑΠ) έλεγε στην τηλεόραση ότι σιγά σιγά θα προωθήσει και τις θεσμικές αλλαγές στο σύνταγμα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2016)

Tώρα που αρχίζουν τα σχολεία αποφάσισα να γραφτώ σε κάτι μαθήματα καλλιτεχνικά που γίνονται στο ένα από τα δύο σχολεία της γειτονιάς μου. Κι έτσι βρέθηκα δυο φορές τις τελευταίες μέρες στο σχολείο. Το σχολικό κτίριο είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλο και σύγχρονο- το σχολείο χτίστηκε από την αρχή πριν μερικά χρόνια. Το βράδυ που πάω για τα μαθήματα είναι εκεί ο φύλακας στο γραφείο του στην πόρτα και μας ζητάει να υπογράψουμε και το συνεργείο καθαρισμού εκείνη την ώρα σφουγγαρίζει. Το κτίριο αστράφτει από καθαριότητα. Τα μαθήματα γίνονται στο Drama Room, μια μεγαλούτσικη αίθουσα με μπόλικες δυνατότητες διαχωριστικών και με μια κουρτίνα μεγάλη που πάει γύρω γύρω φτιάχνοντας ένα υποτίθεται θεατρικό χώρο. Στους τοίχους επαγγελματικές φωτογραφίες από τις παραστάσεις του σχολείου (έχουν μια έφεση στα κλασσικά μιούζικαλ). Και γενικά όλο το σχολείο είναι γεμάτο τέτοιους πίνακες με επαγγελματικές φωτογραφίες των μαθητικών δραστηριοτήτων, στις οποίες βλέπουμε τους μαθητές να παίζουν θέατρο, να τραγουδάνε, να ζωγραφίζουν, να αθλούνται και γενικώς να ασχολούνται με τα πάντα εκτός από το διάβασμα*. 

Αλλά δεν τα γράφω αυτά για να πω για τα τις δραστηριότητες αλλά για μια ανακοίνωση που πήρε το μάτι μου. Η ανακοίνωση λοιπόν έλεγε τι πρέπει να κάνει κάθε μαθητής κάθε χρόνο, επιπλέον των άλλων δραστηριοτήτων, και είναι μοιρασμένες ανά τάξη. Παράδειγμα:
Β' γυμνασίου: κάθε μαθητής πρέπει να συμμετέχει σε μία τουλάχιστον ομαδική περιβαλλοντική δράση ανά τρίμηνο
Γ' γυμνασίου: κάθε μαθητής πρέπει να έχει έτοιμο και ελεγμένο στο τέλος της χρονιάς το βιογραφικό του και μία αίτηση για δουλειά της επιλογής του. Πρέπει επίσης να εργαστεί μέσα στο σχολείο σε μια θέση ευθύνης (π.χ. να μετράει τα χρήματα για τα εισιτήρια). 
Α' Λυκείου: κάθε μαθητής πρέπει να έχει πάρει μέρος σε εικονική συνέντευξη για δουλειά και να έχει λάβει οδηγίες για το πώς να τελειοποιήσει την τεχνική του. Και να εργαστεί για ένα μήνα στις διακοπές του σε θέση που θα αποκτήσει νέες ικανότητες. 
(μετά τελειώνει το σχολείο στο ΗΒ) 
Και το σύγκρινα λοιπόν με το ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έρχονται ένα σωρό νέοι Έλληνες στο Λονδίνο οι οποίοι όχι μόνο δεν ξέρουν πώς να αναζητήσουν δουλειά αλλά δεν ξέρουν ούτε πώς συμπληρώνουμε αιτήσεις για δουλειά και πώς φτιάχνουμε ένα καλό βιογραφικό (και ναι, έχω διαβάσει πολλά). Και το χειρότερο, δεν ξέρουν πώς να βρουν πληροφορίες ονλάιν για να τα κάνουν όλα αυτά. 

Γενικά δεν έχω σε εκτίμηση το αγγλικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα, γιατί έχω συναντήσει πολλούς απόφοιτους κούτσουρα και ντουβάρια. Αλλά...


*Πληροφοριακά το σχολείο αναφέρει ότι στις εξετάσεις για το πανεπιστήμιο το 20% των μαθητών πήρε πέρσι Α και Α* στα εξεταζόμενα μαθήματα, που μου φαίνεται καλό ποσοστό για μεγάλο δημόσιο σχολείο με πολλούς μαθητές.


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2016)

Which country really has the cleverest students?

"When it comes to advanced literacy skills, you might be better off getting a high school degree in Japan, Finland or the Netherlands than getting a tertiary degree in Italy, Spain or Greece," says Mr Schleicher.

(ωχ, λέει ότι οι πτυχιούχοι μας είναι αγράμματοι)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 20, 2016)

SBE said:


> Which country really has the cleverest students?
> 
> "When it comes to advanced literacy skills, you might be better off getting a high school degree in Japan, Finland or the Netherlands than getting a tertiary degree in Italy, Spain or Greece," says Mr Schleicher.
> 
> (ωχ, λέει ότι οι πτυχιούχοι μας είναι αγράμματοι)




Ο αρθρογράφος τελεί υπό πλήρη σύγχυση και με συγχίζει. Ας το πάρουμε από την αρχή:

Which country really has the cleverest students?

"When it comes to advanced literacy skills..."

Μπαρντόν; Cleverest students... literacy skills... όχι, δεν μπορώ να δω καμμιά συσχέτιση. Αλλά ας το αφήσουμε στην άκρη αυτό, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν έχει ακόμα ανακαλυφθεί τρόπος να συγκρίνουμε αντικειμενικά την ευφυΐα, πέρα από πολύ χοντρικές μεθόδους (IQ τεστ) που δεν μας αποκαλύπτουν και τίποτα που δεν είναι καταφανές.

Ας πάμε στο δεύτερο σκέλος, εκεί που συγκρίνει τις κατατάξεις των πανεπιστημίων, που θυμίζω ότι κανένας οργανισμός, εταιρεία ή μέσο που καταρτίζει τέτοιες λίστες δεν λέει τίποτα για το επίπεδο των ίδιων των σπουδαστών, με τα τεστ του ΟΟΣΑ που αφορούν μαθητές γυμνασίου. Πραγματικά, ξύνω το κεφάλι μου 10 λεπτά και δεν έχω καταφέρει να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχει το ένα με το άλλο. Μάλλον θα φταίει ότι αποφοίτησα από ελληνικό γυμνάσιο και ως εκ τούτου δεν ανήκω στους εξυπνότερους μαθητές της υφηλίου.

Το τρίτο σκέλος έχει να κάνει με την άκυρη συσχέτιση του PIAAC είτε με το επίπεδο ευφυΐας των αποφοίτων πανεπιστημίου είτε με τις ικανότητές τους. Το PIAAC είναι ένα τεστ σχεδιασμένο για να ελέγχει την σχετική απόδοση του ενήλικου πληθυσμού σε τρεις κύριους τομείς: ανάλυση κειμένου, μαθηματικά και τεχνολογικές δεξιότητες. Από την μεθοδολογία του τεστ καθίσταται σαφές ότι δεν μετράται μονοσήμαντα ο κάθε τομέας αλλά ένας πακτωλός παραγόντων, όπως αφοσίωση, επιμέλεια, ρητορική ανάλυση, αντιληπτικότητα, κτλ. Π.χ. το κομμάτι που αναφέρεται ως literacy δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με τον γραμματισμό αλλά με όλα τα προαναφερθέντα.

Το τεστ είναι εξαιρετικά σχεδιασμένο αλλά είναι άκυρο και άδικο να τσουβαλιάζονται όλοι οι σπουδαστές σε τρεις κατηγορίες, όταν το αντικείμενο των σπουδών τους δεν έχει καθόλου να κάνει με αυτά. Οπότε η προσπάθεια συσχέτισης αυτού του τεστ με την αποδοτικότητα μιας τριτοβάθμιας σχολής στην εκπαίδευση των σπουδαστών επί του αντικειμένου της σχολής είναι παντελώς άκυρη. Το πόσο καλός θα είμαι π.χ. στην σκριπτογράφηση Java δεν έχει απολύτως μα απολύτως καμμία σχέση με την δυνατότητά μου να εντοπίσω ένα ρητορικό σφάλμα σε ένα κείμενο 10 σελίδων (το οποίο ναι, είναι πράγμα που τεστάρει το PIAAC σε υψηλού επιπέδου ερωτήσεις).

Ο αρθρογράφος δεν ξέρει όχι μόνο τι συγκρίνει αλλά και ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο και ο σκοπός των επιμέρους πραγμάτων στα οποία αναφέρεται.


----------



## rogne (Oct 21, 2016)

Μετατοπίζοντας λίγο το επίκεντρο (θεματικά και γεωγραφικά), αν ακούσεις διδάσκοντες να περιγράφουν το "μέσο" (ας πούμε) επίπεδο των τελειόφοιτων λυκείου στη Γαλλία, σε μια τυπική μεσοαστική περιοχή του Παρισιού, για να μην μπλέξουμε με τις πανίσχυρες ταξικές διακρίσεις α λα φρανσέζ, νομίζεις ότι περιγράφουν όχι απλώς αγράμματους, αλλά αναλφάβητους. Και δε νομίζω ότι φτιάχνουν και πολύ τα πράγματα όταν οι τελειόφοιτοι παίρνουν το "μπακ" τους και γίνονται απόφοιτοι-οσονούπω φοιτητές. Στο πανεπιστήμιο πάντως, η κατάσταση διορθώνεται σημαντικά. Σίγουρα όμως έχω ξαναγράψει κάπου ότι, τουλάχιστον στις κοινωνικές επιστήμες και σε μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο, οι Έλληνες σπουδαστές στη Γαλλία θεωρούνται περίπου διάνοιες, πολύ προχωρημένοι σε σύγκριση με τους ντόπιους.


----------



## nickel (Dec 25, 2016)

Μια και δεν έχουμε εμείς την ώρα ή τη γνώση να κάνουμε απολογισμό:

*Εξαγγελίες για την Παιδεία, έτσι, χωρίς πρόγραμμα*
Βάσω Κιντή
Βήμα, 24/12/2016

Το 2016 ξεκίνησε για την Παιδεία με τυμπανοκρουσίες περί Εθνικού Διαλόγου, ο οποίος ανετέθη σε τρία όργανα: στην Επιτροπή Εθνικού και Κοινωνικού Διαλόγου, η οποία συνεστήθη από μέλη και φίλους του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, στην Επιτροπή Μορφωτικών Υποθέσεων της Βουλής και στο Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Παιδείας. Το τελευταίο δεν συνεκλήθη ποτέ διότι το υπουργείο Παιδείας δεν όρισε ποτέ τους εκπροσώπους του. Ηδη ο πρόεδρός του παραιτήθηκε με καταγγελίες ότι σχεδιάζεται νέο Εθνικό Συμβούλιο Εκπαίδευσης με απόλυτη πλειοψηφία κυβερνητικών παραγόντων οριζομένων από τον υπουργό. Τα άλλα δύο όργανα συνέταξαν πορίσματα-συρραφές από κοινοτοπίες, μεγαλοστομίες, προχειρότητες, ευχολόγια και αοριστολογίες, τα οποία μάλιστα τροποποιούνταν ενόσω δημοσιεύονταν.

Το ότι ο διάλογος αυτός ήταν για τα μάτια του κόσμου φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι ο υπουργός και ο ΓΓ του υπουργείου Παιδείας έσπευδαν με κάθε ευκαιρία να πουν ότι δεν πρόκειται να εφαρμόσουν αυτά που προτείνονταν, ενώ τον χρησιμοποιούσαν ως κάλυμμα ώστε πίσω από αυτόν να νομοθετούν ικανοποιώντας φωτογραφικά αιτήματα και αιτήματα της συντεχνίας. Ο διάλογος αυτός εξαγγέλθηκε επίσης ως συναινετικός. Αλλά δεν κάλεσαν κανέναν πλην των φίλων τους (οι οποίοι δεν ξανακούστηκαν από την ημέρα που ανακοινώθηκαν τα ονόματά τους) και δεν τα βρήκαν ούτε μεταξύ τους.

Στον διάλογο αυτόν η κυβέρνηση προσήλθε χωρίς να θέσει δικές της απόψεις προς συζήτηση. Ηθελε, λέει, να μάθει. Αλλά τα πορίσματα τα αγνόησε κάνοντας τη δουλειά της με μεταμεσονύχτιες τροπολογίες εν κρυπτώ. Τώρα, ο νυν υπουργός Παιδείας μάς λέει, σε ένα μπαράζ συνεντεύξεων μέσα σε τέσσερις μόλις ημέρες («Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών», «Το Βήμα», «Τα Νέα», «Εποχή», Αθηναϊκό Πρακτορείο, Στο Κόκκινο, Βήμα FM, Σκάι, Star), ότι περιμένει εκ νέου να μάθει από το Ινστιτούτο Εκπαιδευτικής Πολιτικής, το οποίο, αφού μελετήσει τα προηγούμενα πορίσματα και αυτά προηγούμενων επιτροπών, θα κάνει τις δικές του προτάσεις, τις οποίες θα φέρει και πάλι στην Επιτροπή Μορφωτικών Υποθέσεων για να συζητηθούν ξανά. Και σαν να μην έφταναν όλα αυτά, θα συσταθεί νέα Επιτροπή Εμπειρογνωμόνων για να μάθουν ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες της εκπαίδευσης που δεν ξέρουν. Δηλαδή μια αέναη συζήτηση από τον Αννα στον Καϊάφα, χωρίς χρονοδιάγραμμα, χωρίς στόχο.

Εχουν περάσει δύο ολόκληρα χρόνια από τότε που ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έγινε κυβέρνηση. Ηρθε στην εξουσία χωρίς κανένα πρόγραμμα. Ο πρώτος υπουργός Παιδείας Αριστείδης Μπαλτάς σε συνέντευξή του τότε απαντούσε σε εύλογες ερωτήσεις για το τι θα κάνουν σε συγκεκριμένα θέματα λέγοντας «θα δούμε», «θα το μελετήσουμε». Ο σημερινός υπουργός στο ερώτημα τι θα περιέχουν τα δύο νομοσχέδια που σχεδιάζουν για τη μέση και την ανώτατη εκπαίδευση απαντά στην «Εποχή» ότι «Τώρα αρχίζουμε την πρώτη προσέγγιση για αυτά τα νομοσχέδια και θέλουμε να συζητήσουμε με τους παράγοντες της ακαδημαϊκής και σχολικής κοινότητας». Τι έκανε δηλαδή αυτό το κόμμα για να αναλάβει τη διακυβέρνηση; Ποιο ήταν το πρόγραμμά του; Υποσχόταν να σκίσει τα μνημόνια και τώρα ανακάλυψε ότι πρέπει να μάθει ποιες είναι οι ανάγκες της εκπαίδευσης και τι προβλήματα έχει;

Και τι μάθαμε από τις πολλές συνεντεύξεις του Κ. Γαβρόγλου; Λόγια που ακούγονται ευχάριστα στ' αφτιά των μαθητών, των γονέων τους και των εκπαιδευτικών αλλά τα οποία μένουν μετέωρα και ασαφή. Η αυτοαξιολόγηση των σχολικών μονάδων, λέει ο υπουργός, είναι για να μάθουμε τις ελλείψεις της Πολιτείας (δηλαδή αυτοαξιολόγηση των μονάδων για την αξιολόγηση της κυβέρνησης). Οι πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις θα καταργηθούν, οι βαθμοί θα αντικατασταθούν από περιγραφική αξιολόγηση και οι τελευταίες τάξεις του Λυκείου θα αναβαθμιστούν. Πώς; Δεν ξέρουμε ακόμη. Αντί για πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις για εισαγωγή στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση, θα έχουμε πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις για εθνικό απολυτήριο. Και μετά; Πώς θα γίνεται η εισαγωγή στα πανεπιστήμια και στα ΤΕΙ; Μόνο με τον βαθμό του εθνικού απολυτηρίου; Και πού θα διαφέρουν τότε οι εξετάσεις για το εθνικό απολυτήριο από τις σημερινές εξετάσεις; Ή θα υπάρχουν κι άλλες πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις μετά το εθνικό απολυτήριο; Διότι είναι σίγουρο πως πολλές σχολές και τμήματα των μεγάλων πόλεων θα έχουν ζήτηση πολύ μεγαλύτερη από την προσφορά. Θα μπαίνουν, λέει ο υπουργός, οι φοιτητές σε ιδρύματα ή σε σχολές και όχι σε τμήματα. Καλή ιδέα, που πολεμήθηκε από τον σημερινό υπουργό και το κόμμα του όταν προτάθηκε από τον νόμο Διαμαντοπούλου. Ομως ο νόμος Διαμαντοπούλου ήξερε τι πρότεινε: προέβλεπε ευέλικτα προγράμματα σπουδών εντός μιας ισχυρής σχολής. Σήμερα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θέλει τα στεγανά των τμημάτων σε μια ανυπόστατη στην ουσία σχολή. Τα μαθήματα ποιων τμημάτων θα διδάσκονται ως κοινά στο πρώτο έτος μιας σχολής; Ποιων τμημάτων οι διδάσκοντες θα τα αναλαμβάνουν; Πώς θα γίνεται με αδιάβλητο τρόπο η κατανομή των φοιτητών στα τμήματα μετά το πρώτο κοινό έτος; Πώς θα αποφασίζονται όλα αυτά; Τίποτε από αυτά δεν έχει μελετηθεί. Εξαγγέλλονται πράγματα εν κενώ ενώ συγχρόνως συγκρούονται με άλλες δικές τους θέσεις. Και επιπλέον μαθαίνουμε πάλι από τις συνεντεύξεις του υπουργού ότι οι πανελλαδικές εξετάσεις δεν θα καταργηθούν για το υπόλοιπο της θητείας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ στην κυβέρνηση, ενώ η περιγραφική βαθμολογία δεν θα καταργήσει τους βαθμούς.

Εχουμε δηλαδή και πάλι επικοινωνία στη θέση εκπαιδευτικής πολιτικής. Πολλά λόγια για να αποκρυβεί η ανικανότητα μιας κυβέρνησης. Κι αν είναι προβληματικό να κοροϊδεύεις ως κόμμα μια κοινωνία με υποσχέσεις που ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορούν να ικανοποιηθούν, είναι διπλά προβληματικό να παραπλανάς με ωραία λόγια μικρούς μαθητές, να τους υπόσχεσαι μια ζωή ζάχαρη, χωρίς εξετάσεις και χωρίς βαθμούς, και να τους επιφυλάσσεις μία από τα ίδια, τα οποία έχεις φροντίσει στο μεταξύ συγχρόνως να ξεχαρβαλώσεις για να ελέγξεις.

Εχουμε το πιο συγκεντρωτικό εκπαιδευτικό σύστημα στον ΟΟΣΑ, δεν τα πάμε καλά σε διεθνείς αξιολογήσεις, ο κόσμος αλλάζει με ταχύτητα, βρίσκεται μπροστά σε νέες προκλήσεις, αλλά η μέριμνα του υπουργείου είναι να ικανοποιήσει αιτήματα συντεχνιών. «Μια πρωτοβουλία, ειδικά στον χώρο της εκπαίδευσης, είναι επιτυχημένη στον βαθμό που η συλλογική συνείδηση μιας κοινωνίας συντονίζεται και με τις ώριμες απαιτήσεις των εκπαιδευτικών» λέει ο υπουργός Παιδείας. Δηλαδή το κόμμα ως έκφραση της συλλογικής συνείδησης της κοινωνίας να ικανοποιεί ούτε καν αιτήματα, αλλά απαιτήσεις των εκπαιδευτικών. Δυστυχώς, υπό τέτοιους όρους δεν μπορούμε να ελπίζουμε για το 2017.

_Η κυρία Βάσω Κιντή είναι καθηγήτρια Φιλοσοφίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών._​


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2016)

Να αφήσω και κάτι που διάβασα και με χαροποίησε.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ Χ. ΠΑΞΙΝΟΣ*
*Ενα ΑΕΙ στην Περιφέρεια,παράδειγμα προς μίμηση*
Καθημερινή, 28.12.2016

Προσκεκλημένος από τον κοσμήτορα του Πανεπιστημίου Θεσσαλίας (ΤΕΦΑΑ Τρικάλων) Γιάννη Κουτεντάκη, περίμενα να δω κάτι ανάλογο μ’ αυτό που συναντάς στους χώρους των Ιδρυμάτων Αθηνών. Αφίσες παντού, τοίχους λερωμένους, τσιγάρα στους προαύλιους χώρους και γενικά μια ακαταστασία, γνώριμη, λίγο έως πολύ, που παραπέμπει σε τριτοκοσμική χώρα. Οποία, όμως, έκπληξη. Περιτριγυρισμένο από συστάδες δένδρων, κάθε λογής, όλος ο περιβάλλων χώρος, σε καλεί για μια ωραία βόλτα, έστω και σε χειμωνιάτικο τοπίο. Κι όλα αυτά με μεράκι, χωρίς την κρατική βοήθεια, σιγά αλλά σταθερά κάθε χρόνο, με μεταφυτεύσεις. Ετσι, σήμερα, απολαμβάνουμε αυτό το τοπίο καθαρό, που σε προδιαθέτει ευνοϊκά για κάτι διαφορετικό. Ούτε λόγος για τσιγάρα κι αποτσίγαρα πεταμένα. Ούτε πολύ περισσότερο, για πλαστικά σκουπίδια ή άλλου είδους, παρά το γεγονός ότι υπάρχει εστιατόριο που λειτουργεί κανονικά. Ολα σε απόλυτη ευταξία.

Τα κτίρια μέσα, λες και έχουν απολυμανθεί. Λάμπουν από καθαριότητα. Ούτε στον στρατό, με την επιθεώρηση τη βδομαδιάτικη, που έψαχνε ο λοχαγός τις γωνίες για να βρει σκόνη.

Είναι η πρώτη εντύπωση από ένα εκπαιδευτήριο εκτός Αθηνών, που περιποιεί τιμή στην πανεπιστημιακή κοινότητα και αυτομάτως, συνειρμικά ασυνείδητα, σου έρχεται στη σκέψη, όλη αυτή η κατάσταση που επικρατεί στην Αθήνα ή και αλλού. Γιατί τα κατάφεραν στα Τρίκαλα και δεν μπορούν σ’ όλη τη χώρα να πετύχουν το αυτονόητο και είναι το ζητούμενο; Γιατί αυτή η χώρα, με το πλούσιο παρελθόν, να έχει φθάσει σ’ αυτήν την κατάντια στην παιδεία και να κατατάσσεται, σύμφωνα με το διεθνές πρόγραμμα αξιολόγησης μαθητών ΡΙSA στις τελευταίες θέσεις στη Φυσική, στα Μαθηματικά και στην Κατανόηση Κειμένου, μεταξύ 15χρονων;

Κι όλοι αυτοί που θα στελεχώσουν αύριο τα πανεπιστήμια με τις ελλιπείς γνώσεις, τι θα προσφέρουν πέρα από την παπαγαλία; Ας επανέλθουμε, όμως, στην καθημερινότητά μας, μέσα από αυτά που διαπιστώσαμε.

Τι ήταν αυτό που συνετέλεσε να υπάρχει αυτό το μικρό θαύμα σε μια απομακρυσμένη από το κέντρο περιοχή; Και όλοι, καθηγητές, φοιτητές και διοικητικό προσωπικό στην ουσία να αποτελούν μια οικογένεια, της παλιάς σχολής, και να αγαπούν αυτό που κάνουν και μάλιστα αθόρυβα, αλλά δημιουργικά; Τι είναι αυτό που τους κάνει ξεχωριστούς; Μα το ότι υπάρχουν κανόνες στους οποίους όλοι υπόκεινται. Το ότι έχει επέλθει μια συνθήκη μεταξύ καθηγητών και φοιτητών που όλοι σέβονται και υπακούν. Το ότι όλοι αισθάνονται ότι συμμετέχουν και το απολαμβάνουν με τον τρόπο τους. Το ότι πράττουν το αυτονόητο, που δείχνει σεβασμό στον χώρο και πρωτίστως στον εαυτό τους. Το να μη βεβηλώνουν τα ιερά και τα όσια, το να μην καταστρέφουν αυτό το οποίο τους ανήκει το θεωρούμε, δυστυχώς, επιτυχία. Είναι απλώς ο πολιτισμός που εξέλιπε και τον βρίσκεις στα Τρίκαλα. Στην πόλη με τα ποδήλατα, που όλοι στις διασταυρώσεις τις διαγραμμισμένες, σταματάνε να περάσουν οι πεζοί. Ολοι, σχεδόν, πλην ορισμένων. Δεν είναι ντόπιοι λέει κάποιος. Και πράγματι ο αριθμός των αυτοκινήτων είναι ξένος. Μια πόλη, που θα θύμιζε ευρωπαϊκή, αν δεν υπήρχαν ακαλαίσθητα κτίρια-πολυκατοικίες, που αντικατέστησαν τα παλιά νεοκλασικά, μιας πόλης αστικής. Με τους μεγάλους πεζόδρομους, που δεν έχουν μετατραπεί σε ατελείωτα parking κάθε είδους τροχοφόρων. Και στη μέση ο ποταμός, πεντακάθαρος, φωτισμένος, με τους μικρούς καταρράκτες του να διασχίζουν την πόλη, δίνοντας ένα ξεχωριστό ευρωπαϊκό χρώμα. Γιατί να μη λέμε ελληνικό χρώμα και να είμαστε πρωτοπόροι σ’ όλα αντί ουραγοί;

Ξεχάστηκα, έφυγα από το θέμα, αν και όλα αποτελούν ένα ενιαίο σύνολο και τα Τρίκαλα περηφανεύονται για τη σχολή τους. Αφού όλοι θεωρούν ότι ο καθένας, με τον τρόπο του, έχει συμβάλει σ’ αυτό το κοινωνικό γίγνεσθαι. Το τμήμα έχει ευρωπαϊκά μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα με φοιτητές από Κίνα, Βραζιλία, Καναδά, Βρετανία, Ινδία, Γερμανία και ένα παγκοσμίως μοναδικό ξενόγλωσσο μεταπτυχιακό πρόγραμμα, που αφορά τη φυσική κατάσταση και ποιότητα ζωής των ενόπλων δυνάμεων. Τα έσοδα από τα εν λόγω μεταπτυχιακά προγράμματα δεν μοιράζονται ως πρόσθετη αμοιβή στους διδάσκοντες, αλλά επενδύονται στο ίδιο το τμήμα. Μ’ αυτόν τον τρόπο δωρίζει ποδήλατα στους φοιτητές του, κάνοντας πράξη αυτό που λέμε κοινωνική ευαισθησία, αλληλεγγύη, αγάπη προς το περιβάλλον. Αποτελέσματα, δε, μελετών που έγιναν στο ΤΕΦΑΑ Τρικάλων υιοθετήθηκαν από τον Παγκόσμιο Οργανισμό Υγείας, από τα συστήματα Υγείας Μ. Βρετανίας και Αμερικής και άλλους διεθνείς Οργανισμούς και εμφανίστηκαν σε αναγνωρισμένα έντυπα όπως η Wall Street Journal.

Ετσι, η υποτιθέμενη γεωγραφική απομόνωση μετατράπηκε σε εκπαιδευτική όαση, επιστημονική δημιουργία, κοινωνική προσφορά, όραμα για το μέλλον, αποδεικνύοντας ότι η επαρχία είναι όρθια και λειτουργεί. Ισως να στενοχωρηθούν όσοι αναφέρονται συλλήβδην στα ΑΕΙ της Περιφέρειας ότι δήθεν υπολειτουργούν και είναι υποδεέστερα των κεντρικών. Μήπως η ελληνική κοινωνία θα πρέπει επιτέλους να δει και να αντιληφθεί ότι Ελλάδα δεν είναι μόνο η Αθήνα;

* Πρώην πρόεδρος ΔΣΑ.​


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2016)

Είναι γνωστό ότι αν ένας χώρος είναι περιποιημένος τον σέβονται οι περισσότεροι και διατηρείται καθαρός, ενώ ένας χώρος ταλαιπωρημένος έελκει κι άλλους βανδαλισμούς. 
Παρεμπιπτόντως, εγώ σπούδασα στο ΔΠΘ στην Ξάνθη και είχαμε πεντακάθαρα και κατακαίνουργα κτίρια. Μάλιστα είχε μετακομίσει η σχολή σε αυτά τη χρονιά που μπήκα. Δεν είναι εξαίρεση τα περιποιημένα κτίρια, απλά δεν είναι ο κανόνας.


----------

